# **April Bunnies 2015**



## northern_me

Hi, 

Anyone due in April 2015? I'd love to meet some moms with due dates around mine!



*List of Mommas due in April:

Northern_me &#8211; March 28th *formerly April 1st* 
Suzy18- April 2nd
Oswin- April 2nd
Tove- April 2nd 
Jinbean-April 3rd
Beankeeper- April 3rd
ssjad- April 4th
caz_hills- April 5th
amygrrrango- April 5th
counting- April 5th
stripeycat5- April 8th
RebeccaR19- April 8th 
Eidson23- April 8th 
Beanonorder &#8211; April 9th 
sarahok- April 10th
Jinbean- April 10th
Scottish- April 13th
xkirstyx- April 14th 
Perplexed- April 15th
maggz- April 16th
MrsA22- April 17th
sharnw- April 18th 
Dini- April 18th
mommyof2peas- April 19th
July28th- April 22nd
AmeliePoulain- April 23rd 
imaginary8x- April 23rd
LuckyMama13- April 23rd
Button#- April 24th
RayeAnne- April 24th
BSelck24- April 30th

bump2be
Lollip0p
Kalabear
GreyGirl
TaraCathryn - 
Saradavies89
Lijsken87
Missnurse
citymouse
Disneybaby26
xanzaba
*


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi! I just got my BFP this evening and I think I'll be due around the 9th of April. 
I'm full of all sorts of emotions but excitement is the biggest one!


----------



## northern_me

Awesome! Congrats! I'm due on April 1st I think. Still waiting for my doctor to get off vacay so I can make an appointment!


----------



## nessaw

Hi I'm due April 6th by lmp but ov on cd12 So maybe a couple of days earlier. Congrats on your bfps.


----------



## Beanonorder

I've got an appointment for next Wednesday so I can get everything confirmed and hopefully get a dating scan too. 
Its hard to wait! On the one hand I want Wednesday to arrive so we can get all the info. But we fly back China two days later and I'm not quite ready for our holiday to be over.


----------



## northern_me

Enjoy the rest of your holiday! How are you all feeling? I had a rough/nervous day of cramping on Tuesday and have had a few boughts of nausea since then but that is it. I feel pretty normal right now aside from my constantly sore boobs!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I am due April 6. I found out last Wednesday, and have had 3 betas to confirm. I was very worried because the betas didn't double from 1st to 2nd test, they had a doubling time of 84 hours. Yesterday was my 3rd beta, and it almost tripled. The doubling time was 34 hours! I go next Tuesday to see my RE for an u/s! I am so excited, but scared at the same time. I had a MC last year at 6 weeks, so I am so scared of repeating it, but I have faith and believe in the power of prayer!

Nessaw, congratulations!!! I had seen that you got your BFP in the BFP chasers group, but didn't join the July testing thread.


----------



## Morkovka

Congratulations to you all!!!

Count me in! I'm due either April 9th or April 12th (I'm still not sure when my ovulation was - but I'm leaning towards April 12th). It's my first pregnancy and I'm super excited. I've been wanting to get a baby for over 2 years now, but we've been postponing due to education/financial reasons. I found out 3 days ago and I still can't believe that it took us just one cycle to get pregnant. 
I'm planning to go to the regular doctor on Monday. I hope s/he confirms the pregnancy and gives me a list of OB/GYNs I can go to. [At least before they were giving me a list of doctors who accepts my insurance.] 

Do you, ladies, have an OB/GYN? How did you choose one or how will you choose?


----------



## northern_me

I'm in Canada and we don't get an OBGYN until 28 weeks of pregnancy. We see our family doctors until then and we are referred (although we get to choose who they refer us to). Unless you are high risk, of course. Our GPs just handle the general stuff.

I'm looking for an OBGYN that is going to be very supportive of a VBAC. I don't want one that is going to just rush me in for a second c-section for the smallest reason.


----------



## bump2be

Hi all - I just found out I'm pregnant and due on April 10. Very excited! No symptoms yet, except for v. sore boobs!

Congrats to everyone on your bfp's!!

I'm planning to use a Midwife this time around. I'm also in Canada but was referred to an OB straight away for my last pregnancy. I think my first OB appt. was around 9 wks.


----------



## Suzy18

Hi everyone. This is my first pregnancy and I'm due *April 2nd*.
Congratulations on our :bfp:s!


----------



## Morkovka

northern_me said:


> I'm in Canada and we don't get an OBGYN until 28 weeks of pregnancy. We see our family doctors until then and we are referred (although we get to choose who they refer us to).

Good for you! I hate the medical system here in US. I wish I could talk to my friends regarding their OBGYNs, but I don't want to tell anyone about my pregnancy. 
Today my pregnancy was confirmed and I got a list of 14 doctors. I picked the one who had good reviews online.:happydance: My appointment is at the end of August. I guess I would be able to hear a heartbeat by that time. :thumbup:


----------



## Morkovka

*Suzy18*, Congratulations to you too!!!


----------



## Morkovka

*bump2be*, my boobs are killing me too. 
Why do you want to use a midwife? Is a midwife better than a doctor?


----------



## northern_me

We can't use midwives here, I don't think. Provincial regulations. I think there are only two practicing in the province and they have to be supervised by an OBGYN during delivery. The system is useless. Too bad because I would have utilized that for sure!


----------



## bump2be

Morkovka said:


> *bump2be*, my boobs are killing me too.
> Why do you want to use a midwife? Is a midwife better thdoctor?


Congrats on your bfp Morkovka! 

For my first pregnancy I used an OB and felt that I was pushed into having a c-section. I think things may have been different under midwife care. I'd like to attempt a VBAC with this pregnancy and I know that a midwife will be fully supportive of my decision.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, was so hoping there was April 2015 thread I could join!

I got my BFP this morning after nine months of trying and am due on 5th April I think. I have a three year old already but it is so exciting to be pregnant again!

Can I join please? My name is Caroline and I'm from England x


----------



## northern_me

Welcome!!! 

How is everyone doing today?

I posted this in Pregnancy Club but I'm going to post it here too. Is anyone else going through a pregnancy knowing there are genetic issues in the family history? My OH has a nephew with microcephaly and is 20 years old functioning on the level of a 1.5ish year old speech wise, etc. I'm concerned but wondering if they would treat the pregnancy any differently due to that? Scan wise and referring to OBGYN earlier maybe?


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies. 
I can't comment on the whole ob/gyn vs midwife thing. I would love to go the midwife route but I don't think that will be available through my pregnancy. Plus, due to insurance I will be delivering with a different doctor. 

I'm not doing too badly otherwise. I don't really feel pregnant to be honest! No sore boobs, but I didn't get them last time either. The only real symptom I have is peeing A LOT! I am also tired but my normally great sleeping dd is not sleeping well because of all the moving around.


----------



## Morkovka

bump2be said:


> Congrats on your bfp Morkovka!
> 
> For my first pregnancy I used an OB and felt that I was pushed into having a c-section. I think things may have been different under midwife care. I'd like to attempt a VBAC with this pregnancy and I know that a midwife will be fully supportive of my decision.

Thank you! I see your point. I hope you will be able to do a VBAC :wink:



caz_hills said:


> Hi ladies, was so hoping there was April 2015 thread I could join!
> 
> I got my BFP this morning after nine months of trying and am due on 5th April I think. I have a three year old already but it is so exciting to be pregnant again!
> 
> Can I join please? My name is Caroline and I'm from England x

Congratulations! :flower:



Beanonorder said:


> Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies.
> I can't comment on the whole ob/gyn vs midwife thing. I would love to go the midwife route but I don't think that will be available through my pregnancy. Plus, due to insurance I will be delivering with a different doctor.
> 
> I'm not doing too badly otherwise. I don't really feel pregnant to be honest! No sore boobs, but I didn't get them last time either. The only real symptom I have is peeing A LOT! I am also tired but my normally great sleeping dd is not sleeping well because of all the moving around.

One day I feel like i have all pregnancy symptoms: cramping, sore breasts, increased appetite, peeing all the time. But the next day I'm feeling fine and maybe have a little cramping only late night. It's weird.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls, I've got a few symptoms - sore boobs and a bit of cramps. I just hope it's good stuff :) I also feel. Bit sick but I think that's my mind playing tricks on me as it's so early.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Suzy18

Morkovka said:


> One day I feel like i have all pregnancy symptoms: cramping, sore breasts, increased appetite, peeing all the time. But the next day I'm feeling fine and maybe have a little cramping only late night. It's weird.

OMG I have the exact same thing. When I don't have any symptoms, I usually touch my boobs to make sure they're still big & sore and feel reassured. How crazy am I?


----------



## Suzy18

Congratulations *Caroline *and Welcome O:)!


----------



## xkirstyx

Hey can I join! Just found out yesterday I'm pregnancy with my third! I already have a boy called jack who is 4 and a girl called Emily who is 3. So far I don't really have much symptoms just a lot of nausea, cramping/stretching pains and pains. No idea when I'm due! I ovulated late I think and going by my frer lines I think I'm around 10/11 dpo x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hiya mind if i join you ladies due on april 5th with baby number 2 feeling very tired and queesey all the time at the moment :haha: my little girl lena had iugr and i had pleacental failure so anxiouse this time round have a scan on september 16th hoping just one is in there as had fertility medicine:haha:


----------



## Scottish

Hi all! Congrats to everyone!
Can I join I got my bfp today! 9dpo and ff puts my dd at 17th April,

I am a mother of two a girl aged 10 and my boy who will be 1 on Thursday, so a small gap but very much wanted and planned although I know it will be tough at first hehe

I look forward to chatting with you all as in my previous pregnancy I was in the August beach bump thread and I met fantastic ladies who I consider my friends now and we chat on a group over on fb!

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Suzy18

Hi *xkirstyx*, *WhisperOfHope *and *Scottish*! Congratulations on your BFP's! I'm due April 2nd. How is everyone feeling? I've been having mild cramps on/off, I get hungry really fast and need to eat right away but also have some nausea although not a lot. Oh and I'm already bloated which is great. I don't know how I'm going to hide this bump for another 7 weeks! But I'm super happy since this baby is very much wanted and it's my first pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

My symptoms usually kicked in around 6weeks
My last pregnancy I had awful nausea through out so hopefully miss that this time lol

Enjoy your 9 months as it goes so quick and it's full of excitement


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Suzy18 said:


> Hi *xkirstyx*, *WhisperOfHope *and *Scottish*! Congratulations on your BFP's! I'm due April 2nd. How is everyone feeling? I've been having mild cramps on/off, I get hungry really fast and need to eat right away but also have some nausea although not a lot. Oh and I'm already bloated which is great. I don't know how I'm going to hide this bump for another 7 weeks! But I'm super happy since this baby is very much wanted and it's my first pregnancy :happydance:

Awww another Clomid baby Lena was one and now this one I call it the wonder pill lol was trying over 3years with leneybug and this one was the second nth of Clomid Im not going to be able to hold out telling of this tiredness stays I nap more then my 18mth old haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am going to go insane before the scan i think lol keep thinking oh is that pain normal did i have that with lena oh that doesnt feel right then changing my mind that its all ok only to go back to worrying :haha:


----------



## Suzy18

That's right Whisper, I forgot I'm also tired a lot. I just want to take a nap in the afternoon. All I do is yawn :sleep:


----------



## caz_hills

Oh my god I was sooooo tired today! I felt I needed a nap by midday! Don't remember this last time around :)

Hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## xkirstyx

My boobs are so heavy and on off sore tonight! Lots of nausea today in worried coz I can hardly eat anything! Had lots of stretching pains all day today aswell x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz_hills said:


> Oh my god I was sooooo tired today! I felt I needed a nap by midday! Don't remember this last time around :)
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day x

i remember it but can't remember it so early my symptons only kicked in around 6/7 weeks this time they arrived basicly 4 weeks:haha:


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies! Going by OPKs I should be due around April 10! This is baby #2 and I'm so excited to give my 16 month old son a little brother or sister! 

I go to my OB on the 11th for my confirmation visit, then I'm guessing my first ultrasound will be around the end of August/beginning of September. 

As far as symptoms, I'm super tired and feeling slightly queasy at times, plus a bit of cramping here and there, nothing major yet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Hi ladies! Going by OPKs I should be due around April 10! This is baby #2 and I'm so excited to give my 16 month old son a little brother or sister!
> 
> I go to my OB on the 11th for my confirmation visit, then I'm guessing my first ultrasound will be around the end of August.
> 
> As far as symptoms, I'm super tired and feeling slightly queasy at times, nothing major yet!

oh my gosh yayyy your here too so exciting!:happydance:


----------



## wanting2010

WhisperOfHope said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Going by OPKs I should be due around April 10! This is baby #2 and I'm so excited to give my 16 month old son a little brother or sister!
> 
> I go to my OB on the 11th for my confirmation visit, then I'm guessing my first ultrasound will be around the end of August.
> 
> As far as symptoms, I'm super tired and feeling slightly queasy at times, nothing major yet!
> 
> oh my gosh yayyy your here too so exciting!:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm so glad TTC #2 was an easier journey than #1 for both of us! 2 years for Jackson, 3 cycles for this LO! =D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Going by OPKs I should be due around April 10! This is baby #2 and I'm so excited to give my 16 month old son a little brother or sister!
> 
> I go to my OB on the 11th for my confirmation visit, then I'm guessing my first ultrasound will be around the end of August.
> 
> As far as symptoms, I'm super tired and feeling slightly queasy at times, nothing major yet!
> 
> oh my gosh yayyy your here too so exciting!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad TTC #2 was an easier journey than #1 for both of us! 2 years for Jackson, 3 cycles for this LO! =DClick to expand...

i know 3 + years for lena then 2 cycles for this baby ohh im so glad i can share pregnancy with you:happydance:


----------



## sarahok

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I know Suzy from our TTC thread! How exciting that we are both expecting now. (Although I can't bring myself to change my "status" yet lol)

A little about me...DH and I have been TTC#1 for 19 months with unexplained infertility. Finally got started with an RE and did a fully monitored cycle of clomid, trigger, IUI. The doctor said we had an 8% chance of success each cycle, but the first one did the trick! I started testing with wondfos so I could tell when the trigger was out of my system, and they faded almost away then started getting darker. AF was due yesterday, and I took a digi today BFP 2-3 weeks past ovulation! My due date should be around April 10-11th. 

It's been such a long journey getting to this point. I'm so excited and happy, but also scared. Just trying to stay very positive. I go in tomorrow for blood work :) It's such a miracle!!


----------



## Suzy18

sarahok said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you? I know Suzy from our TTC thread! How exciting that we are both expecting now. (Although I can't bring myself to change my "status" yet lol)
> 
> A little about me...DH and I have been TTC#1 for 19 months with unexplained infertility. Finally got started with an RE and did a fully monitored cycle of clomid, trigger, IUI. The doctor said we had an 8% chance of success each cycle, but the first one did the trick! I started testing with wondfos so I could tell when the trigger was out of my system, and they faded almost away then started getting darker. AF was due yesterday, and I took a digi today BFP 2-3 weeks past ovulation! My due date should be around April 10-11th.
> 
> It's been such a long journey getting to this point. I'm so excited and happy, but also scared. Just trying to stay very positive. I go in tomorrow for blood work :) It's such a miracle!!

*Sarah *I was hoping to see you in an April thread! Welcome!!!!! O:) And congratulations again! I'm due on the 2nd. It feels so good and surreal at the same time doesn't it? Do you have any symptoms yet? I have my first Dr appointment and scan on the 14th. The on/off mild cramps worry me sometimes but from what I've read it's normal so I'm trying to stay relaxed. 
Oh and I also didn't change my status right away. After a couple of days I did. And I only started using the ticket since week 5 O:)
I'm really glad we'll be in this together as well my Clomicidal partner :hugs:


----------



## northern_me

Congrats to everyone!! 

Been feeling okay all weekend but for sure tomorrow morning when I have to get DD off to a day camp and get myself to work I'll be sick or something! Just my luck! 

My doctor is back from vacay tomorrow so hopefully his admin will actually pick up the phone and I can book an apt! It has been an awful long wait!


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm getting a scan done on Wednesday. My cycle is so out there I want a dating scan done. I had this problem with dd and my due date was moved four times - by a week or two each time - because my silly doctor kept trying to use my lmp. 

I also want reassurance that there is just one baby! Twins runs on the maternal side of my family!


----------



## xkirstyx

Does anyone else not really have any symptoms?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xkirstyx said:


> Does anyone else not really have any symptoms?

mine are on and off usualyy worse at night, my worse thing right now is my trousers no longer fit and i look like i did when i was 4 months gone with my lg:dohh:


----------



## northern_me

xkirstyx said:


> Does anyone else not really have any symptoms?

I don't have typical symptoms going on either. Not like I expected anyway.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

northern_me said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else not really have any symptoms?
> 
> I don't have typical symptoms going on either. Not like I expected anyway.Click to expand...

i remember when i got pregnant with lena i kept thinking something was wrong as i didnt have any symptoms not like you are made to believe then hit around 7/8 weeks and felt sooooo pregnant sympton wise:haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad it's not just me then! Yeah the last week it's always been at night I feel it the most. Feel so much better today iv even been able to eat a couple of meals! Stretching pains stopped but on off cramps today sore boobs gone just small pains every now and then x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the stretching pains are a pain in the bum i keep thinking im fine then lifting lil one and then they are back with vengance :dohh:


----------



## Scottish

I've had lots of wee nightly pains, it feels like my wee pea is burying into position if that makes sense lol

I am also bloated a lot!! Heartburn, hot flushes and frequent peeing. No sickness yet but I am sure that will come round 6 weeks!

I am going to Alton towers tomorrow (theme park) was planned ages ago and now I am not sure if I should go on the roller coasters? Was looking forward to them what do you guys think? 

:)


----------



## xkirstyx

iv had a really chilled out day today maybe why I'm a lot more relaxed. Stretching drives me mad aswell but then I like it aswell coz I know it's just my body getting ready


----------



## xkirstyx

I can't stop peeing. I'm going like every half hour! 
Scottish where you from???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scottish said:


> I've had lots of wee nightly pains, it feels like my wee pea is burying into position if that makes sense lol
> 
> I am also bloated a lot!! Heartburn, hot flushes and frequent peeing. No sickness yet but I am sure that will come round 6 weeks!
> 
> I am going to Alton towers tomorrow (theme park) was planned ages ago and now I am not sure if I should go on the roller coasters? Was looking forward to them what do you guys think?
> 
> :)

i wouldnt risk the roller coasters but thats me i am too carefull i had to check with my doc last time to see if it was definatly safe t fly at 6 weeks


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty I live in Glasgow what about you?

Whisper yea I really thinking i may skip them as even though I am really early I don't want to risk anything!


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm in alloa near Stirling


----------



## WhisperOfHope

one thing i have started with what is really not fun is leg cramps in my calkf just as i fall asleep


----------



## xkirstyx

Argh I'm dreading the leg cramps! I always get them really bad


----------



## Scottish

Oh ok not cramps eeekkk I hate that part to and last pregnancy I got restless leg syndrome really bad!!! 

Kirsty I've never been to Alloa! I originally from Inverness but moved here 8 years ago x


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies <3
I'm due April 18. Hoping for a sticky baby x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies <3
> I'm due April 18. Hoping for a sticky baby x

hiya and congratulations:flower:


----------



## sharnw

Thank you and congratulations to you and everyone else :flower:


----------



## Beanonorder

I have basically no symptoms. I just pee a lot! I am also tired but I've been sleeping badly because of dd. My first pregnancy was like this so I'm still hoping all is fine. Will feel a lot better after the scan tomorrow! F'x.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome sharn! 
Good luck with scan bean!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Anyone else keep feeling like they are going to come on there period? Like twinges /pain in cervix and heavy cranky feeling in abdomen I can't remember having the cervix thing with Lena until later


----------



## xkirstyx

I felt like that yesterday x


----------



## northern_me

I had one day of that and haven't felt it since!

Started with full blown nausea at work today. I bought a bunch of electrolyte frozen popsicle type things and put them in the freezer. Thankfully it is hot and everyone just thinks that is why I bought them. This will be difficult to hide if it keeps up!


----------



## caz_hills

Oh no morning sickness already! Hope it settles soon.

Sometimes I feel exactly the same as before, other than bloating I feel quite normal. I hope that isn't a bad sign x


----------



## xkirstyx

Feel so bloated tonight and can't stop peeing!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been so achey and crampy today ive actually been on knicker watch:haha: my cousin gave birth to her little girl today and my sister has been having contractions on and off since 4 am cant wait to get newborn squisshies


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww jealous! Want newborn cuddles so much!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xkirstyx said:


> Aww jealous! Want newborn cuddles so much!

my nephew is a very long awaited little man they were trying for 10 years with 9 miscarriages and 2 eptopics :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww how amazing!!!! <3


----------



## sharnw

WhisperOfHope said:


> been so achey and crampy today ive actually been on knicker watch:haha: my cousin gave birth to her little girl today and my sister has been having contractions on and off since 4 am cant wait to get newborn squisshies

How exciting :)
My sister is also contracting :) induced last night. 

Congrats for your cousin and your sister :)


----------



## northern_me

I need to rant something out and I can't say it to anyone at work.

I know this is pregnancy hormone related but I have like developed this never ending rage towards our secretary at work. She's been with us for 4 months and I haven't had an issue with her, but she is driving me freaking insane! I don't even want to go to work tomorrow because I don't want to have to look at her! So bad! Anyone else randomly disliking people? She's a bit brash to begin with but it's like everything is amplified- her voice, her typing, her answering the phone, the list goes on! I feel like such a bitch! This is going to be a long 9 months!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

northern_me said:


> I need to rant something out and I can't say it to anyone at work.
> 
> I know this is pregnancy hormone related but I have like developed this never ending rage towards our secretary at work. She's been with us for 4 months and I haven't had an issue with her, but she is driving me freaking insane! I don't even want to go to work tomorrow because I don't want to have to look at her! So bad! Anyone else randomly disliking people? She's a bit brash to begin with but it's like everything is amplified- her voice, her typing, her answering the phone, the list goes on! I feel like such a bitch! This is going to be a long 9 months!

i had that last pregnancy with hubby:haha:


----------



## Beanonorder

northern I'm not liking my husband much at the moment! He is making me so mad all the time. And to top it off he went and told an old school friend I'm pregnant! It took all my self control to not punch him in the face! Scary to think I have to go through two 9 hour flights with him on Friday!

Its scan day today! I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck bean! 

Does anyone get a stretching pain along hip bone, above pubic bone?


----------



## Suzy18

Has anyone woken up in the middle of the night with heavy cramps? It's happened a couple of times and happened again last night. At 5am: bam! The only relief I could find was with a hot water bottle on my belly. It feels like AF cramps but non-stop. I thought this was normal but I'm starting to get worried. Does anybody else have this? My first scan isn't until next week...

And FYI, I'm not liking DH right now either! It's like he's going out of his way to drive me nuts!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Suzy18 said:


> Has anyone woken up in the middle of the night with heavy cramps? It's happened a couple of times and happened again last night. At 5am: bam! The only relief I could find was with a hot water bottle on my belly. It feels like AF cramps but non-stop. I thought this was normal but I'm starting to get worried. Does anybody else have this? My first scan isn't until next week...
> 
> And FYI, I'm not liking DH right now either! It's like he's going out of his way to drive me nuts!

I have been went to the doc today to get blood results and he said he doesn't know what they mean and if I'm gonna loose it I'm gonna loose it nothing can be done, I walked past midwife room.and asked her and she's booked me in to the epu monday


----------



## Suzy18

WhisperOfHope said:


> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone woken up in the middle of the night with heavy cramps? It's happened a couple of times and happened again last night. At 5am: bam! The only relief I could find was with a hot water bottle on my belly. It feels like AF cramps but non-stop. I thought this was normal but I'm starting to get worried. Does anybody else have this? My first scan isn't until next week...
> 
> And FYI, I'm not liking DH right now either! It's like he's going out of his way to drive me nuts!
> 
> I have been went to the doc today to get blood results and he said he doesn't know what they mean and if I'm gonna loose it I'm gonna loose it nothing can be done, I walked past midwife room.and asked her and she's booked me in to the epu mondayClick to expand...

You've gotten me worried now. I hope nothing bad is happening. Maybe I should go to the ER and get it checked out. Do you still have PG symptoms?
What's epu btw?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Suzy18 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone woken up in the middle of the night with heavy cramps? It's happened a couple of times and happened again last night. At 5am: bam! The only relief I could find was with a hot water bottle on my belly. It feels like AF cramps but non-stop. I thought this was normal but I'm starting to get worried. Does anybody else have this? My first scan isn't until next week...
> 
> And FYI, I'm not liking DH right now either! It's like he's going out of his way to drive me nuts!
> 
> I have been went to the doc today to get blood results and he said he doesn't know what they mean and if I'm gonna loose it I'm gonna loose it nothing can be done, I walked past midwife room.and asked her and she's booked me in to the epu mondayClick to expand...
> 
> You've gotten me worried now. I hope nothing bad is happening. Maybe I should go to the ER and get it checked out. Do you still have PG symptoms?
> What's epu btw?Click to expand...

Oh no no no sorry I didn't mean to worry you the epu is the early pregnancy unit, mainly because I suffer low progesterone and had trouble in my previous pregnancy I didn't mean to connect the two posts :(


----------



## Suzy18

WhisperOfHope said:


> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone woken up in the middle of the night with heavy cramps? It's happened a couple of times and happened again last night. At 5am: bam! The only relief I could find was with a hot water bottle on my belly. It feels like AF cramps but non-stop. I thought this was normal but I'm starting to get worried. Does anybody else have this? My first scan isn't until next week...
> 
> And FYI, I'm not liking DH right now either! It's like he's going out of his way to drive me nuts!
> 
> I have been went to the doc today to get blood results and he said he doesn't know what they mean and if I'm gonna loose it I'm gonna loose it nothing can be done, I walked past midwife room.and asked her and she's booked me in to the epu mondayClick to expand...
> 
> You've gotten me worried now. I hope nothing bad is happening. Maybe I should go to the ER and get it checked out. Do you still have PG symptoms?
> What's epu btw?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no no no sorry I didn't mean to worry you the epu is the early pregnancy unit, mainly because I suffer low progesterone and had trouble in my previous pregnancy I didn't mean to connect the two posts :(Click to expand...

Oh thank you for clearing that up! I still worry because i'm a worry wart but I feel a bit better O:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Suzy18 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone woken up in the middle of the night with heavy cramps? It's happened a couple of times and happened again last night. At 5am: bam! The only relief I could find was with a hot water bottle on my belly. It feels like AF cramps but non-stop. I thought this was normal but I'm starting to get worried. Does anybody else have this? My first scan isn't until next week...
> 
> And FYI, I'm not liking DH right now either! It's like he's going out of his way to drive me nuts!
> 
> I have been went to the doc today to get blood results and he said he doesn't know what they mean and if I'm gonna loose it I'm gonna loose it nothing can be done, I walked past midwife room.and asked her and she's booked me in to the epu mondayClick to expand...
> 
> You've gotten me worried now. I hope nothing bad is happening. Maybe I should go to the ER and get it checked out. Do you still have PG symptoms?
> What's epu btw?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no no no sorry I didn't mean to worry you the epu is the early pregnancy unit, mainly because I suffer low progesterone and had trouble in my previous pregnancy I didn't mean to connect the two posts :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you for clearing that up! I still worry because i'm a worry wart but I feel a bit better O:)Click to expand...

 it's normal to worry I can't even count the amount of times I was at the doctor in my last pregnancy worrying over pains lol it was always only stretching but still worried :haha: i was put on magnesium in the end to help


----------



## sarahok

Suzy--I read this in the first pregnancy book I got a couple of days ago. Sounds like cramping is very normal, although many women may not experience it heavily.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xkirstyx

Husband let me go to bed for a hour lie down and iv not been able to sleep coz I feel sick! Typical! 
Also we told MIL today and she's a bit shocked but excited  glad we have told someone but now she's dying to tell everyone!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xkirstyx said:


> Husband let me go to bed for a hour lie down and iv not been able to sleep coz I feel sick! Typical!
> Also we told MIL today and she's a bit shocked but excited  glad we have told someone but now she's dying to tell everyone!

my mums already told my nan:haha:


----------



## sarahok

Hey ladies,
Sounds like everyone is going through similar stuff right now. Since you're all talking about symptoms, I'll jump in. We will start out with the positive--I have lovely boobs lol! Full and round and not overly tender where I'm cursing them. DH's doing double takes. 

As far as the less fun stuff, not too intense so far. I have been very exhausted, especially in the evenings. I just run out of steam. I have been getting a little nauseous and dizzy, mostly if I go more than a few hours without eating. Never nauseous enough to not want to eat...I feel like regular meals and snacks if needed keep the bad stuff at bay so far. Pinchy, stretchy cramps, but nothing intense. Oh also I have woken up a few times in the middle of the night feeling so miserable, like dizzy and nauseous and headache. My first thought was "Oh crap...How did I forget I was pregnant and get wasted last night?" because it seriously felt like a horrible hangover, like when you're sobering up in the middle of the night. LOL That's about it so far. I'm 4 weeks 5 days. 

Went for my second blood draw today. My first came back fine with HCG at 333 and progesterone at 29.3. I don't know what they should be, but the nurse said those were good numbers. The real test will be this afternoon when they call me. I just want to hear, "Everything looks great. Your HCG is doubling well."


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sarahok said:


> Hey ladies,
> Sounds like everyone is going through similar stuff right now. Since you're all talking about symptoms, I'll jump in. We will start out with the positive--I have lovely boobs lol! Full and round and not overly tender where I'm cursing them. DH's doing double takes.
> 
> As far as the less fun stuff, not too intense so far. I have been very exhausted, especially in the evenings. I just run out of steam. I have been getting a little nauseous and dizzy, mostly if I go more than a few hours without eating. Never nauseous enough to not want to eat...I feel like regular meals and snacks if needed keep the bad stuff at bay so far. Pinchy, stretchy cramps, but nothing intense. Oh also I have woken up a few times in the middle of the night feeling so miserable, like dizzy and nauseous and headache. My first thought was "Oh crap...How did I forget I was pregnant and get wasted last night?" because it seriously felt like a horrible hangover, like when you're sobering up in the middle of the night. LOL That's about it so far. I'm 4 weeks 5 days.
> 
> Went for my second blood draw today. My first came back fine with HCG at 333 and progesterone at 29.3. I don't know what they should be, but the nurse said those were good numbers. The real test will be this afternoon when they call me. I just want to hear, "Everything looks great. Your HCG is doubling well."

i was told today my progesterone when done was 26 so not sure what that means


----------



## sarahok

That's good, Whisper! My nurse said they want it to be above 20. Also my friend who had low progesterone said even with supplements, hers barely made it over 20. She is over halfway through a healthy pregnancy now.


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv hardly had any symptoms today. Feeling really bloated and having stretching pains. When you feel you belly low down does it feel bruised and really tender or is that just me?


----------



## Suzy18

*xkirstyx *yes my belly feels tender as well.
*Sarah *thanks for the book extract. It's so reassuring to know that it is normal but it's just one of those things that not every woman has. I've noticed that women tend to generalize the way they felt during their pregnancy as a normal thing for every one. For example, my mother told me that if I didn't have MS by now that I wouldn't have it. Because that was HER experience. Sure enough, 2 days later: BAM! Morning sickness! I called her and said: you lied! She couldn't stop laughing and said what goes around comes around. That's the way you made me feel when I was PG with you O:)


----------



## sarahok

Just got the call! My hcg went from 333 to 803 which she said was great. I was under the impression that it was supposed to double every day, but she said it depends on how far you are. She said they just look for it to double between the first 2 blood draws. She also said I don't need to come back for any more blood work. We scheduled my first scan for Wednesday the 27th. Yay!


----------



## amygrrrango

Hi everyone! Sarah invited me to join the group, and I'm so excited!

I am 5w3d, due with our first on April 5 (Easter!) and cannot wait for my first appointment exactly three weeks from today. 

I am nervous, too, though, because I haven't had any blood draws and don't know my hcg levels. My doctor only does early blood work for high-risk patients, so my first appointment will be an ultrasound, followed by a 10 week, more in-depth appointment.

Lots of stretching pain so far and my bbs hurt SO bad, but otherwise, feeling good! Definitely drained by the end of the day.

Hope you are all feeling well and having a great day! :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome Amy. My doctor doesn't do blood work awell. My anxiety is so bad u worry about every little thing! My want to know baby is grown fine!


----------



## amygrrrango

xkirstyx said:


> Welcome Amy. My doctor doesn't do blood work awell. My anxiety is so bad u worry about every little thing! My want to know baby is grown fine!

Yes, EXACTLY! Every time I go to the bathroom, I'm checking for spotting, just constantly paranoid. 

Ahhh! When is your first appointment? How will we make it?


----------



## Beanonorder

Scan went well today! Dr said I'm between 4 and 5 weeks and the sac is exactly where it is supposed to be. Oh and there is only 1!! 
I told my friend I wouldn't be able to be her maid of honour. Let's say just say it went just as I expected. She did say she's very happy for me, she's just very overwhelmed and shocked. I do feel bad for not telling her we were ntnp but this was only our second cycle and for me it's personal and not for every one else to know. Anyway, what's done is done.


----------



## xkirstyx

I need to wait till in 6 weeks till I can phone midwife to book my booking in app at 8 weeks. The doctor doesn't even see you here now all they do is give you the mw number. 
I'm the same checking toilet paper, worry why I have a certain crap, worry why I don't have a crap and the now worry just now is my boobs don't hurt anymore!!!! You would think this being my 3rd I would be a lot more relaxed!


----------



## amygrrrango

xkirstyx said:


> I need to wait till in 6 weeks till I can phone midwife to book my booking in app at 8 weeks. The doctor doesn't even see you here now all they do is give you the mw number.
> I'm the same checking toilet paper, worry why I have a certain crap, worry why I don't have a crap and the now worry just now is my boobs don't hurt anymore!!!! You would think this being my 3rd I would be a lot more relaxed!

I guess it never gets easier! So glad we all have each other to lean on.


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad scan went well bean. Iv been looking at booking a early scan I'll see how I feel in next couple of weeks


----------



## amygrrrango

Beanonorder said:


> Scan went well today! Dr said I'm between 4 and 5 weeks and the sac is exactly where it is supposed to be. Oh and there is only 1!!
> I told my friend I wouldn't be able to be her maid of honour. Let's say just say it went just as I expected. She did say she's very happy for me, she's just very overwhelmed and shocked. I do feel bad for not telling her we were ntnp but this was only our second cycle and for me it's personal and not for every one else to know. Anyway, what's done is done.

Congratulations!! 

And, your friend will eventually understand. When I asked one of my childhood best friends to be in our wedding, she had recently just found out that she was pregnant, and although she would have delivered before the wedding, she just didn't feel comfortable. I was hurt at first, but totally understood! She will get there, too. :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm a bridesmaid two weeks on sat! Hope I don't end up worth bad morning sickness!


----------



## northern_me

You ladies getting scans are so lucky! Unless my doctor chooses to give me an early one to check for genetic issues etc, I won't get one until 18 weeks! I'm desperate to hear the heart beat for reassurance! My Doppler was supposed to show up yesterday and it's still not here, not that I could use it yet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

period type pain is back with vengance for me tonight its making me feel like i need to go put on a pad:dohh: feel really sick too monday cant cme soon enough


----------



## sarahok

We are lucky and not...the only reason I personally am getting scans is because I'm seeing a fertility specialist rather than an obgyn. If it had been an easier road getting to this point, I would have to wait longer for scans. Lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im sharing a room with my lil girl at the moment as im not sleeping well and i am so tempted to wake her to change her nappy its making me feel sick nobody else smells it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Oh my days my boobys feel like they are going to burst this evening!


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow northern that is tough having to wait til 18 weeks! I'm sorry. 

I am so scared of saying goodbye to my parents tomorrow. Its hard enough as it is and now I'm filled with all these hormones. I'm going to be bawling like an idiot in the middle of the airport!


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone else feel like they have no symptoms??? Had loads before and couple of days after bfp but today and yesterday I feel like all my symptoms have gone?!?! Is my baby ok?????


----------



## northern_me

xkirstyx said:


> Anyone else feel like they have no symptoms??? Had loads before and couple of days after bfp but today and yesterday I feel like all my symptoms have gone?!?! Is my baby ok?????

I was complaining even last night that I had no symptoms and that they were disappearing, etc. I've now thrown up 4xs in the last 10 hours. I can't handle the smell of anything. I actually got sick in the middle of the night because the dog jumped up on the bed with me and her smell (that didn't bother me a few hours before) almost killed me. It'll come.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh dear! So just normal then?


----------



## northern_me

I think it takes till 6 weeks for your hormone levels to get high enough to affect you, for most people anyway.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh nooooo I have really bad diarrhea sorry tmi!


----------



## amygrrrango

Beanonorder said:


> Wow northern that is tough having to wait til 18 weeks! I'm sorry.
> 
> I am so scared of saying goodbye to my parents tomorrow. Its hard enough as it is and now I'm filled with all these hormones. I'm going to be bawling like an idiot in the middle of the airport!

Awww! Good luck hun! Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## amygrrrango

xkirstyx said:


> Oh nooooo I have really bad diarrhea sorry tmi!

Me too, for days.. :wacko:


----------



## xkirstyx

Horrible isn't it! Was sick for the first time aswell!


----------



## amygrrrango

xkirstyx said:


> Horrible isn't it! Was sick for the first time aswell!

Just awful! Hope you feel better soon. <3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i havent felt to bad today until now feeling tired and a little bit queesey just had my lg at ane with a egg sized bump on her head after falling into a wall:dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

Been having a few cramps tonight but nothing too bad. Slight nausea just now aswell.
We need more people in our group!


----------



## amygrrrango

Yes! C'mon, BFPs.


----------



## maggz

Since you want more people I'll join ;) Took two tests yesterday and they were both flaming :bfp:s and then another one this morning and it was a little darker :happydance:

This is gonna be our first baby - praying that it sticks as I had a mc in May and really don't wanna go through that again! 

As for symptoms just cramping every now and then, especially if I'm relaxing, and I got a wave of nausea this morning, no throwing up though. Smells usually bother me a lot so I'm gonna be a smell-obsessed beast I bet! :wacko: For example I usually wanna throw up at the smell of seafood, especially lobster and shrimp, so with the added hormones I wonder how it's gonna turn out... ;) 

My estimated due date is April 16th :) I already had an appt with my ob tomorrow - well I don't know if I'll actually meet her as she works in an office with more doctors and it seems like they're super busy and have assistants meet their patients for them. I'm wondering if I should switch but I wanna give her a chance. I want to get a midwife but it's not custom here (I'm from Europe but live in US) so I don't know how that goes. Where I'm from you meet with midwife unless you have a high risk pregnancy, here you always meet with the doctor... How is it where you guys are from??

Congratulations to all you ladies :flower: I read through all the posts and I see we're all kinda on edge still! I hope we can all calm down once we have our doctor visits and such.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome maggz and congratulations!!! I'm from uk and we see the midwife at around 8 weeks I feel like I'm not going to relax till iv had my scan and know everything is ok. My symptoms today is slight nausea, tiny but of cramping and my boobs only hurt if I touch them. Think I'm going to phone midwife today so I can get my booking in app through xx


----------



## caz_hills

Urgh i. Some ways I wish I was feeling sick :( I have been having such cramps all morning and feels like AF - quite worried as I had a threatened miscarriage with my son and thankfully everything was ok but it's put my on edge.

But for those with sickness boo - really hope it clears up soon.hugs to everyone x


----------



## xkirstyx

Caz u had the same with my son. I think that's why I'm so on edge aswell. 
Just phoned for my booking in app and that's in 4 weeks on the 1st sept at 8weeks. X


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi Kirsty, my booking appt is on the same day :) 
This is my first, what do they do at that appt? Does OH need to be there? Also feeling few symptoms, it's still so early. I found out I was pg at 9 dpo so I feel as though I've know for ages but still not much happening!!


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm the same I was 9dpo aswell. Is about an hour long they ask loads about you and OH like where you work, health probs, allergys family health and allerys. Weigh you, check urine and it's just a good time to ask about anything you're worried about or want to know so it's a good idea to make notes for questions. My OH came with me to my last two but he will be working or looking after the kids this time I think x


----------



## xkirstyx

Citrus what symptoms have you got just now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I've woke feeling quite dizzy and sick Monday can't come soon enough I'm a bag of nerves


----------



## citrusfruit

I've got barely any symptoms!!! I have been doing a little googling and it seems it's quite normal not to feel too much before week 6. I am 4+6. I just need to pee a lot, boobs are a little tender and I get some very light nausea and tiredness between about 2 and 5 pm every day! It's the same time everyday, very strange! Although I am off work at the mo and am doing very little!! What about you Kirsty?


----------



## xkirstyx

citrusfruit said:


> I've got barely any symptoms!!! I have been doing a little googling and it seems it's quite normal not to feel too much before week 6. I am 4+6. I just need to pee a lot, boobs are a little tender and I get some very light nausea and tiredness between about 2 and 5 pm every day! It's the same time everyday, very strange! Although I am off work at the mo and am doing very little!! What about you Kirsty?

I'm exactly the same! We must be really close to each other for due date. I might be couple of days later coz I have no idea when I ovulated!


----------



## Scottish

Hi all I've missed a lot on here as been away for a few days!

My wee baby turned 1 yesterday so were busy with that. 

I've not had any new symptoms yet just the frequent peeing and some heartburn but yes 6 weeks with me is usually when everything kicks of lol. I am going to phone for booking in appointment next week when my dd goes back to school as don't want her overhearing that convo! Will tell her after 12 week scan. 

I also found at at 9dpo so it's so early lol


----------



## northern_me

Definitely make notes before your first appointment! I wish I had done that with every appointment with DD actually because I always forgot to ask the Dr things when I was there! Make a list of any medical issues in family history on both sides, any questions you might have about the testing that you will get done, when you can expect them to check for the heartbeat, when can you expect your first scan, when do they refer on to OB/GYN if you are seeing a family doctor, etc. Also, keep a running note of things you want to talk about with him and add on if you're having any symptoms you don't think is normal.


----------



## citrusfruit

citrusfruit said:


> I've got barely any symptoms!!! I have been doing a little googling and it seems it's quite normal not to feel too much before week 6. I am 4+6. I just need to pee a lot, boobs are a little tender and I get some very light nausea and tiredness between about 2 and 5 pm every day! It's the same time everyday, very strange! Although I am off work at the mo and am doing very little!! What about you Kirsty?

Totally had zero morning sickness today after saying this!!:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im not feeling good at all this afternoon have been a bit bunged up tmi i know then needed to go and now have the worst tummy ache and feel so sick :nope: feels like im about to come on at any min dont know if maybe stratching is worse this time do to my c section scar:shrug: or if something isnt right


----------



## xkirstyx

All iv had today is light cramping and slightly sore boobs


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies. Just found out this morning I am pregnant. I should be due around April 21st.


----------



## northern_me

Welcome! Congrats!


----------



## northern_me

My Doppler is here!! So excited. Too bad I can't use it for another few weeks!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Currently sat at the hospital with cramps and bleeding:(


----------



## wanting2010

Oh Whisper, I hope everything is okay!!


----------



## northern_me

Oh no! Fingers crossed everything is ok.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I've been sent home on bedrest n scan Monday so painful


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no whisper! Hope everything is ok xxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Ladies. Just found out this morning I am pregnant. I should be due around April 21st.

Welcome and congratulations x


----------



## Scottish

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Ladies. Just found out this morning I am pregnant. I should be due around April 21st.

Welcome xxxx :flower:



Whisper thinking of you and sending big hugs xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Whisper oh no hope you're ok. Rest up x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I think I just lost it passed a clot the size of a apple slice in size


----------



## Scottish

I am so sorry whisper :( I hope you are not in too much pain and you start feeling better soon! I have been through an mc so I know how painful it is. Good luck and I hope you get your rainbow baby v soon! Xxx

Unfortunately we will see or maybe experience mc's in this thread over the course of the next couple of months and it is v hard to go through and see someone go through. The last group I was in during my previous pregnancy was upsetting at first as a lot of girls suffered mc's but many are now cuddling their rainbow baby.

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## northern_me

Oh no Whisper :-( I can't imagine. I'm sorry. Hope you're feeling ok soon.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry whisper! Sending big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm so sorry whisper :(


----------



## sharnw

Whisper :( :( :( I'm so sorry to read what you are going through :(


----------



## maggz

Oh no Whisper I'm truly sorry. Know that you always have an ear if you need to vent. :hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Hugs whisper - xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv started spotting but it's just brown blood and I spot/bleed every pregnancy but still makes me panic :-(


----------



## caz_hills

Kirsty I'm sure it will be ok Hun - have faith! Brown is good though as that means old blood doesn't it?

I'm ok today - no real sickness still which worries me a bit but glad I'm not sick. Wonder when it might kick in! X


----------



## Suzy18

Whisper I am so sorry... No one should have to go through that.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah it is old blood. As long as it stays like that I don't mind! It's just like brown ewcm. 
Symptoms still nothing much happening! Very very very slight cramps and nausea that's it


----------



## citrusfruit

Whisper I am so sorry :( 

Kirsty I'm sorry to hear you are spotting but glad you know it's all ok and normal. Still not really many symptoms for me. AF style mild cramps and very tired. I keep thinking I'm not that tired until I realise I am off work and doing very, very little but I am still feeling like a need a nap and going to bed before 11! I'm just on countdown to my 8 week appt, and then my 12 week scan. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## aknqtpie

Woke up in the middle of the night with a horrible gassy cramp. I need to focus on keeping myself hydrated. 

I made OH tell his sister last night. We are going to a concert tonight, and she would know something was up when I didn't drink.


----------



## Beanonorder

Whisper I am so sorry for what you are going through. Big hugs to you.

We have made it back to China. It was a very long trip with delays and sitting on the plane for two hours doing nothing. Dh and I both grumpy and stressed. But we're here and kicking so all good. Dd is very put out by the changes again so will have to be very patient with her again. On top of all the travelling we have to move this coming week so I'm not putting any pressure on her. 
I felt a bit nauseous on the flight but not sure if it was morning sickness or travel sickness. Will see how tomorrow pans out. Otherwise my boobs are occasionally a bit sore. I'm most upset about my weight though. I always put on a few kgs when we go home but I usually lose it pretty quickly when we get back. But don't think that is going to happen this time. I am so hungry all the time!


----------



## xkirstyx

I just got my OH to tell his sister since I'm her bridesmaid in 2 weeks!


----------



## aknqtpie

I figured it was better he call and tell her then her figure it out on her own.


----------



## Scottish

I haven't told any of my family yet but they live up north so I will tell them next time they visit!

I am feeling ok today been getting a lot of hot flushes and queasy feeling. Waiting for the sickness to hit me in a couple of weeks lol

Kirsty hope the spotting stops! Do you get it usually all through pregnancy or just early on?


----------



## xkirstyx

Calmed down a lot. It just comes and goes sometimes turns red. Tend to get it till end of 1st tri. I had a hamatoma with my son so that caused a lot of the bleeding but they had no idea why I bled with my daughter. Not going to worry when it's brown but i will phone epu and see if they will scan me if it turns red


----------



## northern_me

Good plan Kristy! Hope it's all ok.

We are telling OH's family the news tonight!


----------



## MiaGirl

I'd love to cautiously join this thread! Got my BFP yesterday and pregnancy calculators have me due April 19th! 
I'm excited to join this journey with all of you. It still hasn't sunk in that I'm pregnant as this is my first time ever being pregnant. Glad I can share experiences with all of you!


----------



## maggz

Sounds like a plan kristy I hope it stops though, I know I would be panicking. 

We haven't told anyone and are going to try not to for a while. Dh brother lives with us and is coming down today from his break so I don't know if he'll figure it out (he's 15), but probably not haha.

As for symptoms I'm nauseous right now... ugh... kinda happy about it though cause it means things are working in there :) I'm constantly hungry and thirsty, therefore I drink a lot of water - which only means one thing! Peeing constantly. 

Going in to get hCG levels today and then again Monday! So excited/nervous to see the progression.


----------



## maggz

I wanted to ask northern, would you want to make a list of us that have joined so we know how many little beans we're growing?

Also, have you all seen the March-mallow signatures? So cute! What should April babies be?


----------



## maggz

YAY Mia welcome!! :D So happy to have you here!


----------



## wanting2010

Hope the bleeding stops kirsty. It's scary to see even if it's happened before, I'm sure! 

Welcome to all the new girls, and congratulations! 

It would be awesome to come up with a name for the group! :) 

We haven't told our families yet, though I have told a couple of people that I work with. Right now it's on a need to know basis. My job has a lot of heavy lifting at times so I've had to clue in my coworkers. We are taking a beach trip with our families at the end of September and thought it would be cute to dress DS in a big brother shirt one day and see how long it took someone to notice. That is, if we can stand to keep it a secret that long!


----------



## aknqtpie

We aren't telling the rest of the family until after I get an u/s. We just hang out with his sister a lot.. so she would figure it out. 

I am horribly uncreative when coming up with names.. haha..


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome Mia and congrats! X


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone else keep getting headaches since bfp?


----------



## Scottish

xkirstyx said:


> Calmed down a lot. It just comes and goes sometimes turns red. Tend to get it till end of 1st tri. I had a hamatoma with my son so that caused a lot of the bleeding but they had no idea why I bled with my daughter. Not going to worry when it's brown but i will phone epu and see if they will scan me if it turns red

Ah good plan! hope it goes soon :)



MiaGirl said:


> I'd love to cautiously join this thread! Got my BFP yesterday and pregnancy calculators have me due April 19th!
> I'm excited to join this journey with all of you. It still hasn't sunk in that I'm pregnant as this is my first time ever being pregnant. Glad I can share experiences with all of you!

Welcome to the group! :flower: 



maggz said:


> I wanted to ask northern, would you want to make a list of us that have joined so we know how many little beans we're growing?
> 
> Also, have you all seen the March-mallow signatures? So cute! What should April babies be?

Yes a group name and badge sounds like a fab idea!! We should get cracking on with some suggestions (April spring bunnies) or something along those lines? Lol


----------



## xkirstyx

April bunnies sounds cute!!!


----------



## wanting2010

I'm terrible with coming up with names, too. April Lil Peeps or something of that nature?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ahhhh April Bunnies is lovely! Lots of little Easter babies!


----------



## aknqtpie

Easter is in April this year. April Bunnies or Lil Peeps is cute!


----------



## xkirstyx

Trying to get to sleep but I can't coz I feel like u need to be sick :-( blah!


----------



## xkirstyx

I*


----------



## northern_me

I'll do it tomorrow!!


----------



## sharnw

April Bunnies is awesome :)


----------



## maggz

Aw April bunnies is adorable lol


----------



## Suzy18

I like April Bunnies!


----------



## Suzy18

*Maggz *how do you hide your ticker and use that spoiler button thing? I like that O:)


----------



## citrusfruit

Anyone else spend their days fluctuating between wild excitement and planning, dreaming of names, nursery designs etc, and terrifying fear that something will go wrong??

Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't get too attached. Anyone have a take on what is an emotionally healthy view on this? I feel like I'm always one extreme or the other.


----------



## sharnw

I like the spoiler sigi too :)

Citrus, I was like that when I was pregnant with DD. This time I'm worried something will go wrong and taking 1 day at a time. " I'm pregnant today, and everything is okay " :)


----------



## Scottish

April bunnies is perfect for us!!! :)

Citrus yea I go through so many emotions and worry constantly about something going wrong! I agree with sharnw take each day as it comes! I was the same when pregnant last year to though!


----------



## amygrrrango

Me too, Citrus. It's like every other minute I'm feeling something else. 

My mom wants to go for mani pedis tomorrow, and I desperately need to, but am nervous. Do you think I should? I'll just get normal polish and no foot/leg massage. 

Does anyone else go to the nail spa? And if not, what do I tell my mom? She doesn't know yet. And I don't think she will believe that I don't want to or am saving money. 

Love April bunnies!


----------



## Beanonorder

I also like April bunnies! I was going to ask about adding due dates and a siggi! There seems to be a few April threads, would be nice to all join together! 

Citrus anything you feel now is normal. With your body flooding with hormones you will experience extremes. I was terrified through my first pregnancy. I had a bleed at 7 weeks and went for a scan. All was fine but between that 7 weeks scan and another at 13 weeks I had convinced myself the heart had stopped beating. I am far more relaxed about the pregnancy this time. But with regards to the new baby arriving I am definitely swinging between huge excitement and oh my word can I really do this again! 
I had a really traumatic birth experience last time so I'm trying not to focus on it otherwise I turn into a stress ball! We do at least have things in place that this time it should be better.


----------



## maggz

Suzy18 said:


> *Maggz *how do you hide your ticker and use that spoiler button thing? I like that O:)

Highlight what you want as a spoiler, then click the little smiley at the top that has a black line over his eyes :) It creates a html code like the quotes and all that. 



citrusfruit said:


> Anyone else spend their days fluctuating between wild excitement and planning, dreaming of names, nursery designs etc, and terrifying fear that something will go wrong??
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't get too attached. Anyone have a take on what is an emotionally healthy view on this? I feel like I'm always one extreme or the other.

Yeah I'm definitely scared, today at work I was so convinced I had started bleeding I was already thinking what I should say to my boss to get to go home... :wacko:
I agree with the other ladies, just take one day at a time and TRY not to obsess either way, and stay positive. Positive energy is always better :) 



amygrrrango said:


> Me too, Citrus. It's like every other minute I'm feeling something else.
> 
> My mom wants to go for mani pedis tomorrow, and I desperately need to, but am nervous. Do you think I should? I'll just get normal polish and no foot/leg massage.
> 
> Does anyone else go to the nail spa? And if not, what do I tell my mom? She doesn't know yet. And I don't think she will believe that I don't want to or am saving money.
> 
> Love April bunnies!

Hmm I don't think you should worry about the nail spa too much :) Just go and have fun :) I usually don't go but that's because I spend ridiculous amounts on nail polish and such myself haha so I feel like I have to use it ;)


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaay took another cbd and it went up to 2-3 weeks :-D was so scared I was gonna get a not preg coz of the lack of symptoms!


----------



## caz_hills

Morning everyone!

Glad the test moved you on in dates Hun. Would love to do another one but trying to resist!

In terms of being excited one minute but scared the next I'm like that a lot! I have a three year ok already so I am so excited he will have a brother or sister but thinking how will we cope?!


----------



## aknqtpie

Kristy - How long did you wait in between tests to see the digi move up in dates? 

Amy - I am pretty sure you will be fine getting a mani/pedi. I was actually thinking about getting a pedi tomorrow. 

I am definitely scared. I go back and forth between being excited, and then in disbelief that it could actually happen. I will feel better when I see the heartbeat.


----------



## xkirstyx

That was exactly a week since the last one. Iv heard so much bad things about them not moving up I wasn't going to test till the end of the week. X


----------



## citrusfruit

Thank you all so much for all your responses, it's made me feel much less crazy. I agree that the one day at a time approach is best. 'Today I'm pregnant' I like that a lot!

Woke up last night with really bad cramps and convinced I was going to go to the toilet and see blood. All ok though, TMI but actually think I'm just a bit constipated!! 

Glad ur digi went up Kirsty.


----------



## Lollip0p

Hi everyone 

I am pregnant with my 2nd bubba, 
but i have no idea how far gone I am, as me and the hubby got married about 7 weeks ago abroad, so on the flight home i took my last pill, and then had my normal withdrawal bleed on the 30th june/1st july ( i cant remember as i was still sky high over the wedding) anyway i should have come on again a month later but i didn't, took a test on Wednesday (thought i knew i was pregnant before taking my test) and i got my bfp.

we were going to try anyway, but we had in our head it would take months, as it took a year to conceive our daughter, i am just a tad apprehensive as i had no period in between my withdrawal bleed and falling pregnant and i have no idea if this affects the baby, and i haven't been taking folic acid until this week, and i have done lots of things pregnant women shouldn't! like go on theme park rides, eaten the wrong foods etc!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Do You mind if i stay until i get the definante of no longer pregnant? i woke this morning with morning sickness and my boobs are still sore yet still bleeding so not sure whats going on the midwife told me to still go monday for scan and to get my hcg checked as coud be i am still pregnant:shrug: i dont want to leave until i know for sure


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome lollipop!

Of course whisper. I had lots of bleeding with small clots with my 1st from a hematoma. X


----------



## xkirstyx

Have you took another test to see if you are still getting strong lines?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xkirstyx said:


> Have you took another test to see if you are still getting strong lines?

no my test at the hospital was only a feint line but they have been the whole way through the blood was posotive and the right level for 5 weeks n 5 days but my boobs are killing and feel so sick and tired :shrug: im hoping with all i can stupidly i know that something is still there


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hubby just sent me loads of links about still having symptoms and that its normal after mc so maybe i should leave


----------



## Scottish

Whisper don't leave, good luck for tomorrow and whatever the outcome we are here for you! Xx let us know how you get on?

Kirsty I have no tests left :( been so tempted to buy more especially another digi but haven't so far! Maybe a cheaply super drug test lol


----------



## citrusfruit

Scottish I am left with one last test! Think I'll do it tomorrow but can't promise I won't buy a digi, they're just so flipping expensive!!

Whisper, definitely stick around. My friend had bleeding at 6ish weeks and is now 32 weeks with 4 healthy scans under her belt. I don't want to give you false hope but either way, we will be here to support you.


----------



## Suzy18

Stay Whisper! Whatever the outcome, we're here for you!


----------



## xkirstyx

Whisper stay hunny you never know what could happen tomorrow but what ever the outcome is we are all here for you xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm done with testing now lol iv done 10 tests


----------



## northern_me

Whisper, stick around! 

So we are the April Bunnies, are we? I'll change that now and make a list of people/due dates.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome lollipop. I also wasn't taking folic acid before I found out and other no-nos! With my first I had a pint of beer then found out later that night. Dh suggested I test and I didn't want to admit I had done one a week and a half earlier and it was negative. So I went along with it. Talk about a shock when it came up positive!

Whisper please do stay! We are all here for you!

I'm very happy to report we found a new apartment! So we can move on Wednesday before I start work!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

definatly leaving now just did a cbd and got a not pregnant good luck to you all for your pregnancys and lots of sticky dust:dust:


----------



## northern_me

So sorry Whisper :(

I updated the list but have no idea how to change the thread name. Anyone?


----------



## xkirstyx

So sorry whisper xxxxxxxxxx

Lollipop I didn't start taking my folic acid till day after my bfp 

Northern yeah April bunnies put me down for the 11th just now but that just going by my last AF and it's more than likely going to change once I have scan x


----------



## northern_me

Nvm I got it. 

Some of you didn't state a due date so if you know it, let me know!


----------



## xkirstyx

You go to advance and edit on the first post and I'm sure you can change it there


----------



## xkirstyx

Lol we must be posing at same time!


----------



## northern_me

So we told everyone at my OH's family party last night and I managed not to throw up.

His mom already knew. She is 80 years old and just so thrilled because he is the only child that doesn't have any kids. She interrupted everyone during dessert and said "I have an announcement!" and one of her daughters joked "oh my god Mom, you're pregnant aren't you!". She answered that she wasn't but someone was. There were 30ish people there (he has a HUGE family) and they were all guessing. It was cute and I'm glad it went that way.

His sister hugged me and said "I am so happy. I thought he was NEVER going to have kids".


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww that's lovely!


----------



## maggz

Welcome to our newcomers :) 

So sorry whisper :hugs: 

I'm still scared every time i go to the bathroom just trying to take it easy and hoping for a sticky bean this time. 

Bean congrats on the apartment :) 

Northern thanks for doing the list and your announcement sounds sweet! Of course she knew how do moms know like that lol


----------



## citrusfruit

Lovely northern! Wish I had the guts to tell everyone but holding off till 12 weeks. 

Whisper I'm sorry about the test. Hope you are feeling better soon, physically and emotionally. Take it easy.

From my calculations my EDD is April 15th ish!!


----------



## northern_me

Gotcha added.

What is everyone doing today? 

We've been getting a lot of severe thunderstorms here the past few days and it has been dreary and wet. I think we will be sticking inside, cleaning and having a movie day with DD. She is beat out after a few late nights and a bit cranky so we won't be going far, haha!

For anyone who is suffering from nausea, I have found a solution for mine! I don't know if any of you have a David's Tea around you or not, but you can order online if not. I bought Licorice Twist tea and am drinking it iced. It has both peppermint and ginger and is saving my life right now. Nausea = gone.

*edited* I did just read that licorice in high quantities is not recommended in pregnancy. However, you need to eat over 100g of licorice a day in order for it to cause issues. I think I'm safe with the small amount of licorice mixed into this tea.


----------



## maggz

Oh I love thunderstorms! Wish we got some real weather here, it's always sunny lol. 

I'm working tonight and dh and I are gonna make a grocery list and get stuff for the week before I go. Other than that just chilling maybe watch a couple of Grey's Anatomy episodes haha. 

Ooh that tea sounds good, no nausea this morning (yet).
Licorice is not recommended for those with high blood pressure, but I can't imagine it really matters when it's in a tea :) 
All I want to eat right now is my dh's popcorn chicken! Haha, I'm so not a breakfast person I have a really hard time finding things to eat in the morning.


----------



## Lollip0p

Beanonorder said:


> Welcome lollipop. I also wasn't taking folic acid before I found out and other no-nos! With my first I had a pint of beer then found out later that night. Dh suggested I test and I didn't want to admit I had done one a week and a half earlier and it was negative. So I went along with it. Talk about a shock when it came up positive!
> 
> Whisper please do stay! We are all here for you!
> 
> I'm very happy to report we found a new apartment! So we can move on Wednesday before I start work!


Thanks, i didnt think it would happen so quickly, my head wasnt on, we were just so happy that we had got married, decided to try and we had alot of other stuff going on, with our daughters schooling the mil....... etc
i feel so bad that i went on theme park rides and i drunk too!

i just need to work out my due date, but i have no idea how long my cycle would have been as i never actual had a period before falling pregnant, only the withdrawal bleed from coming off the pill, any ideas how to work it out?

With our daughter, the night i conceived, i had drunk enough to start my own pub, but she has turned out wonderful 

i am also a little apprehensive as i had a bad pregnancy with my daughter and an awful labour, so i think i will feel a lot better once i have seen the little bean on the screen and i have had my first mw appointment. 

Have any of you had your mw appointments through yet?


----------



## northern_me

My appointment is tomorrow morning!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for adding us all northern!

I've seen an ob so far and had a scan. I told him I was heading back here so he said I should see the new doctor in about a months time. So at least that gives me a chance to find someone! I'm not even in the same city I was when I had dd so everything is new to me!


----------



## xkirstyx

Lollipop my booking in app is 1st sept x


----------



## Scottish

northern_me said:


> So we told everyone at my OH's family party last night and I managed not to throw up.
> 
> His mom already knew. She is 80 years old and just so thrilled because he is the only child that doesn't have any kids. She interrupted everyone during dessert and said "I have an announcement!" and one of her daughters joked "oh my god Mom, you're pregnant aren't you!". She answered that she wasn't but someone was. There were 30ish people there (he has a HUGE family) and they were all guessing. It was cute and I'm glad it went that way.
> 
> His sister hugged me and said "I am so happy. I thought he was NEVER going to have kids".

Aww so lovely :)



northern_me said:


> Nvm I got it.
> 
> Some of you didn't state a due date so if you know it, let me know!

My due date just now is 17th April but that may also change when I get first scan!


Today is a rainy wet day here in Glasgow so we stuck In house chilling out!
My period is due tomorrow so I will be glad of it not arriving hehe
I am feeling lots of stretching today! I can't wait until 12 weeks to get scan!


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv been having so much vivid dreams every time I fall asleep the last 3days!
Been really crampy today aswell it's not sore or anything it's just a dull cramp just annoying since iv gone nearly a week with no cramping at all


----------



## Scottish

Just looked at front page and seen I am added thank you northern x


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty I had that annoying dull cramps feeling few days ago and it's gone now, maybe it's baby snuggling in more


----------



## maggz

Lollip0p said:


> Thanks, i didnt think it would happen so quickly, my head wasnt on, we were just so happy that we had got married, decided to try and we had alot of other stuff going on, with our daughters schooling the mil....... etc
> i feel so bad that i went on theme park rides and i drunk too!
> 
> i just need to work out my due date, but i have no idea how long my cycle would have been as i never actual had a period before falling pregnant, only the withdrawal bleed from coming off the pill, any ideas how to work it out?
> 
> With our daughter, the night i conceived, i had drunk enough to start my own pub, but she has turned out wonderful
> 
> i am also a little apprehensive as i had a bad pregnancy with my daughter and an awful labour, so i think i will feel a lot better once i have seen the little bean on the screen and i have had my first mw appointment.
> 
> Have any of you had your mw appointments through yet?

Haha the drinking part cracked me up :rofl:

Well I hope this pregnancy treats you better, I know it's out of our hands but I just got some prenatal and beginners yoga videos and I'm gonna try and focus on positive thinking and all that. 



northern_me said:


> My appointment is tomorrow morning!

Ahh it's so exciting! 

I still have to wait almost a month for my appointment! I'm also looking into getting a midwife to do my checkups with instead of an ob. I feel like it's more personal. 

TMI warning... I've been pretty nauseous for the past hour or two and all of a sudden my stomach started acting up too - the "southern" part! :blush: Things literally wanted to come out of both ends at the same time :wacko: Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## aknqtpie

Northern.. My OH is also the last of the kids to have a kid.. So I'm sure his parents will be like "about time".. Followed by "when's the wedding?". This will be my moms first grand baby. 

I hate those painful cramps. They suck ass. 

I have a ton of tests still left. I bough 50 wondfos this month, thinking it was still gone take a while.. Lol. I also have some frer and epts and one cbd.

I think we conceived this baby the night of my 30th bday, which was a night of drunken shenanigans. But we also did a little baby Dancing in the backseat of the truck the day before that.. So we decided we are gonna go with the baby was conceived in the backseat of the truck. It keeps with tradition, since that's where OH was conceived lol


----------



## xkirstyx

Haha the back seat! Love it!


----------



## citrusfruit

FYI for wine drinkers, I am already missing my fix and bought a bottle of red and a rose from tesco. Will probably be absolutely terrible, but I am intrigued! Will let you all know how I get on, anyway!


----------



## northern_me

Haha! That is great! 

I wish I had energy to clean my house properly. I need to do about 3 loads of laundry and mop my floors. I can't even make myself do it! Definitely thinking about getting someone in to clean once in a while in the weeks before baby arrives.

OH is occupied with his brother being here right now so my poor dd is so bored and it takes everything out of me to entertain her!


----------



## northern_me

Citrus, I heard cranberry juice mixed with sparkling water and lemon is a good substitute for wine. I'm not sure if it'll replace the red I usually drink but I'm going to give it a shot!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am missing my raspberry wheat beer. We have a brewery here that makes fantastic raspberry wheat beer&#8230; That will probably be my first drink when I can drink again.


----------



## amygrrrango

Thanks for updating, Northern!

Sadly, I am missing diet soda the most! Cannot wait to have a Coke zero fountain drink!


----------



## Beanonorder

lol, I had just been thinking that I wish I knew my last drink was actually my LAST drink. I would've made it a good one and enjoyed it! 

Its 1am here and I am wide awake! Dd only went to bed at 11pm. This morning she slept til 11am so I'm hoping for another sleep in tomorrow! Jet lag sucks!


----------



## maggz

You can't have diet soda? 
I don't drink it myself but I'd think 1 cup here and there would be okay :) I'm def gonna have a coke next time I see it lol, thankfully I don't crave it that often. 

Feel you on the jetlag bean, hope your dd sleeps in!


----------



## amygrrrango

maggz said:


> You can't have diet soda?
> I don't drink it myself but I'd think 1 cup here and there would be okay :) I'm def gonna have a coke next time I see it lol, thankfully I don't crave it that often.
> 
> Feel you on the jetlag bean, hope your dd sleeps in!

You can in moderation, I'm just being a freak about caffeine, none until after my first scan. No diet soda, no iced tea, no fun. :nope:


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks for updating the first post, northern_me!

I miss my caffeine! I try not to drink any caffeine while pregnant, but I do love my Coke Zeroes and iced coffees! I've never been much of an alcohol drinker, so that doesn't bother me.

I've been having some mild cramps this morning which is a bit unnerving even though I know it's completely normal. I had them with DS early on, too. But the first tri is such a worrying time regardless of what you know is "normal"!


----------



## northern_me

You could drink root beer. It's caffeine free


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies! I would love to join you! I'm do with my rainbow April 19th. This is number 5 for us.


----------



## Lollip0p

i think I am due april 7th, but due to me being high risk, i should imagine i will have the baby early, but wont know until i see the mw............ i need my letter from the mw now. lol


----------



## GreyGirl

I'd like to join...I think my EDD is around the 16th, but this may change after a scan as I'm not 100% sure when I o'd. 
Looking forward to going on the journey with you all, excited and nervous to be expecting no2!


----------



## citrusfruit

:hi: to all the newbies!

Update: rose wine just tastes like schloer! Tasty, but ultimately disappointing. I don't hold out too much hope for the red but will let you know! 

Here in the UK coke do a diet caffeine free version. I only know because I don't have caffeine at all and I really missed coke!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am limiting myself to one cup of coffee. You can have up to 200mg of caffiene.. But honestly, I can't really get through a quarter cup and I am like bleh. I am going to start making sure I take my B-12, and try to cut it out completely.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks for the first post Northern :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome newbies :-D


----------



## Scottish

Welcome to the newcomers! :)


----------



## Suzy18

Thanks for including me in the first post *Northern*! O:)

Amy I was avoiding Coke Zero as well, until the nausea kicked in. Now I need to drink it. Anything that's not fizzy makes me feel sick at the moment. I think it helps with my digestion as well. I don't drink it all day but with my main meal. I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Kalabear

:hi: hi ladies! Mind if I join? I think I'm due April 13th and this is my second. 
I am still friends and in a group on Facebook with other mommies I met in a group on BnB! It's so nice to have others to go through it again with!! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi to all the newcomers!!


----------



## MiaGirl

I love the April bunnies title :) 

I'm trying to enjoy these days now when I haven't felt nausea yet because I have a feeling it'll show up soon enough. Just starting to feel aversions though as normally I wake up so hungry and love breakfast. Today nothing sounded good so I didn't eat :(


----------



## northern_me

Yes, enjoy it! I am literally counting down the hours till my Dr. appointment tomorrow morning so I can go beg for a diclectin Rx. I can't even keep down water this evening. So bad. I was like this with DD too. My body hates pregnancy.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am hoping I don't get morning sickness. :-/


----------



## sharnw

I'm hoping for no ms.
Stocking up on fresh lemons ready for lemon infused water to keep well hydrated when the time comes lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

That isn't a bad idea.. Strawberry and lemon infused water is really good too! 

So icebreaker question&#8230; Where is everyone from?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Washington State :D


----------



## xkirstyx

Scotland


----------



## aknqtpie

I love Seattle.. Huge Seahawks fan here :) 

I am in Alaska.


----------



## maggz

Does anyone else have a constant empty feeling in their stomach, like, hungry all the time? My chest also feels uncomfortable and I burp all the time lol. And I'm gassy. :blush: Fun times!! 

But I'm from Iceland and I live in Southern California with my husband, our dog, and my dh's 15 year old brother. He moved in with us to go to a better school than where their parents live. 

Lol I was craving fried stuff today and dh said that it's the black that's growing inside me demanding fried chicken :rofl: (He's black, I'm white.)


----------



## sharnw

Maggs I had to LOL for your hubby saying that hehehe :)
I have none of that yet but Im super bloated today and I look like im freaken 25 weeks pregnant. I hope Im not bloated for the rest of the 1st tri. 
Im seriously trying to keep eating healthy and get rid of my bloat :dohh:

My daughters left over food don't help :wacko: I eat her left overs lol


----------



## maggz

Hahaha yeah I laughed so hard. 
I don't even think my cravings are pregnancy related, I just didn't feel like eating healthy today lol. 
We're going grocery shopping tomorrow and I wanna start juicing again so we're getting some supplies for that :) 
I feel very lucky I'm not noticeably bloated!


----------



## sharnw

Have everyone's bbs starting to hurt? mine feel very normal


----------



## maggz

Mine are normal too... I wouldn't hate them getting bigger lol


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm from South Africa

I also have that constant empty, hungry feeling. And we have no food in the house so that's a pain. And once again I am struggling to drink enough water. I just don't know what it is!


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel like I can't eat enough&#8230; I have been stuffing my face all day :-/

My boobs hurt on and off.


----------



## mommyof2peas

SEA-HAAAWKS~ lol Huge football fan :) Last season was out of control.

I don't really have a empty feeling. I kinda hate eating. Halfway through it I start feeling gross. Like I had eaten 4 times more than I really had.


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv been soooo windy lol ever since a few days before bfp. Boobs not sore just tender when I touch them. I feel hungry all the time now but when I eat I can only eat about half of what I have x


----------



## Scottish

I am from Scotland!! 

Kirsty :waves: gassy here to lol and I am v bloated as well.

I am still eating as normal at the moment with no aversions yet! When pregnant with my son I went off so much food especially chocolate ! Couldn't stand it


----------



## Beankeeper

Hello all, I'm currently 6+3 by LMP, but expect it measure up to a week behind due to late ovulation. 
We have a scan booked for 25th August which I'm excited & nervous about. We've had several very early losses this year, so I'm only just getting my head round the idea that this may be a sticky bean! 
Wishing everyone a happy & healthy 9 months xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish I'm glad I'm not the only gassy one haha! Iv totally gone off chocolate this time round! It's never happened before! Only very very bloated I look about 5 months preg just now!


----------



## citrusfruit

Am I the only one from England?

To the bloated people, are you drinking enough? Apparently if you drink loads of water it's really good for bloat. Seems counter productive though. I get it really bad if I slightly over eat in the evening, it's their for the rest of the night! 

I did my last pregnancy test today, at 20 dpo lol. Lovely dark lines so I think I satisfied now!!


----------



## sharnw

Citrus I made my lemon infused water and ready to drink loads tomorrow. Hate being bloated. Its so annoying and its making me feel like I just want to sleep lol.


----------



## Beankeeper

(I am also from Scotland! Lol)


----------



## xkirstyx

Woooo another Scottish!!!! :-D


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah I'm drinking loads of water x


----------



## caz_hills

Morning girls love the new name of April bunnies!

I'm from England :) in berkshire quite near London. Is anyone else from England here.

Had no symptoms the last couple of days so really hoping everything is ok x


----------



## Beanonorder

So instead of packing I am now resting in bed. When I went to the toilet just now there was blood when I wiped. I'm pretty sure it's from when dh and I dtd earlier (sorry for all the tmi! ) but I would rather not aggravate it more by being active.

I know I'm bloated from not drinking enough water! I really aim to work on that.
For those really nauseous, have you tried taking your prenatals at night before bed instead of in the morning? The doctor suggested I did that in my last pregnancy and it really made a difference!


----------



## xkirstyx

You probably just irritated your cervix hun. I'm refusing to dtd just now due to my history of bleeding through first tri x


----------



## xkirstyx

I have so much thick cm this morning I keep thinking I'm starting to bleed!


----------



## Beankeeper

my poor DH is being deprived of dtd lol, maybe in 2nd tri. I had quite a lot of bleeding in my first pregnancy. All was fine, but I'd rather avoid it xx


----------



## citrusfruit

Glad it's not just me who is depriving hubby. We also haven't dtd since finding out. I'm finding that I'm not in the mood because I still feel as though I'm about to get my period. 

:hi: Hi Caz. I'm from England :)


----------



## Lijsken87

Can I join?? 

I think I'm due on April 4th-my parent's wedding anniversary!

I should be six weeks and 3 days today. I have a scan tomorrow morning to check that everything is normal.

Back in Feb I had surgery to remove my complete molar pregnancy. I was about seven weeks along then when they discovered there was no baby, and have been on cancer watch and testing hormone levels ever since. Wasn't supposed to fall pregnant yet-but it happened!

Very very scared about this pregnancy, and cant get excited yet either-even though we've wanted a baby for sooo long. The pain and hell from the last five or six months has taken its toll. 

Just hope and pray this is a real baby, who is healthy and sticks! 

As for symptoms...boobs are sore, (most just when touched or when I first wake up.) I was having dizziness a lot, but now seems to have eased, and just a slight "sick" feeling in my tummy at certain times of the day.

So far it's looking positive!! :happydance:


----------



## Scottish

Welcome newcomers :)

I don't drink enough water at all never ever do! I am terrible at remembering. Will try and drink more today though see if it helps my bloat.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome and congrats x


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome newbies

Our anniversary is also 4th April. I must admit I don't want this baby to come early cos I like our anniversary! 
Still blood when I wipe but hasn't gotten heavier so I'll just stay resting. Dh has gone to get dinner and do is asleep next to me. Bliss!


----------



## sharnw

All this dtd talking. Im not having dtd for a verrrryyyy long time. I tore my scar from giving birth with all the dtd for this bfp. Im so glad Im pregnant. Wasn't looking forward to dtd again lol. I would've went on a ttc break lol.


----------



## northern_me

Hey everyone that just joined. I'll update the list when I get home from work. 

I'm from Atlantic Canada!


----------



## Suzy18

Major MS alert today. I'm having such a hard time working today. Part of me just wants to tell my boss immediately so that she knows what's going on. I'm having a hard time hiding it. And my blood pressure is low today. I feel light headed. Argh, I just wanna lay down...
Btw, I also burp a lot and am very gassy! It's embarrassing really.
I live in Portugal.


----------



## Lollip0p

i live in west sussex, england


----------



## northern_me

Back from the doctor. He said it sounds like I have hyperemesis gravidarum. Great. That would explain why I feel like I'm dying I guess.


----------



## Scottish

Oh no northern! I hope it eases for you! My friend had it last pregnancy and ended up on medication.

I can't remember if this is your first pregnancy? If not did you get this before?


----------



## northern_me

I was really sick with DD too but not to this extent, if I recall correctly.


----------



## sarahok

Hi ladies. I've been following along but haven't had much chance to post. Busy weekend! I'm from Oklahoma...we have quite an international group here!

Does anyone else feel paranoid when you're not noticing a lot of symptoms at the time? I am 5 weeks 3 days, and the last couple of days I've mostly only been tired. But the first week I did notice more nausea when I got hungry, though not extreme. Now I haven't had much, and it makes me worried. This is my first pregnancy, and we were trying for 20 months before getting our BFP, so I feel like so much is riding on this. I'm trying to have faith and stay positive, but the idea of something going wrong terrifies me. 

I told my DH and sister my fears, and they said, Don't feel bad about feeling good! And DH said your body will catch up sometimes and you'll feel fine. Doesn't mean anything is wrong! What do you ladies think? Have you experienced times of feeling fine?


----------



## xkirstyx

A lot if us don't have much symptoms just now hun. Just relax and in enjoy it. They tend to kick in round 6 week.

Well I'm exhausted all the time now. All I want to do is sleep! I was the same with my first but wasn't with my second


----------



## Kalabear

I'm from the US. 

sarahok - my symptoms didn't start until 6 weeks last pregnancy then it hit hard!! I remember the first time I threw up I was excited to have symptoms haha....but not so much later on! 

I've had some days of nausea but it's mostly when I haven't eaten.....I actually forget I'm pregnant sometimes!


----------



## citrusfruit

Sarah I am exactly the same. I have days where I feel a little nauseous, and today I have definitely been more tired than usual, but most of the time I just feel normal! I have lost count of the number of times I have googled it through worry. However, I am starting to relax a little. I don't think it's a cause for concern. What I am remembering is that a missed miscarriage i.e. With no bleeding or severe cramping, is rare, much rarer than a normal miscarriage. So as long as you aren't bleeding and cramping, just assume everything is ok in there and enjoy the lack of symptoms! 

The very fact that you are feeling nauseous when hungry, if that's not normal for you, is a sign that you are pregnant. 

Hope this helps - trying to reassure myself as much as you!!


----------



## Scottish

I bet in a couple of weeks we will all be wishing to be fairly symptom free lol:haha:


----------



## sarahok

Thanks ladies. It's just hard to try so long and then realize that there is so much more to worry about after the much awaited BFP! But it really does make me feel better to hear that this is normal. And no, I haven't had any spotting at all (since my implantation bleeding!), and I got early bloodwork since I am seeing a specialist with my betas going from 333 to 803 in 2 days. So I really think you guys are right, there shouldn't be anything to worry about. Sometimes it just helps to hear it again, especially from people who have been through this before. Thanks!!


----------



## Suzy18

Sarah I know what you mean. We were trying for a while and thought this would never happen. So whenever the symptoms disappear even for a minute I freak out. Yesterday I didn't feel very nauseous in the morning and my boobs were sensitive but not sore. OMG! I told DH that I was worried about that but he just told me to relax. Why was I even complaining about not feeling nauseous? It came back last night and today with a vengeance. I overanalyze every symptom or lack of it. It's normal to worry when you really want something. 

Northern how do you feel now? Did the Dr put you on any medication? Are you constantly sick? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I suspected I was pregnant because my cat won't get off my lap. Even when I'm laying down he's on my lower tummy. Anyone else have a kitty that lets them know, before they know? 

Also on a side not my kids won't stay off my lap and its driving me mad! It's so hot and sticky and the last thing I want is a hot little monkey all over me lol


----------



## sarahok

Finally feeling like it's time...changed my status to "expecting" and edited my signature! Thanking God twenty times a day for this miracle!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beankeeper

Just got home & I'm exhausted! Went for a walk, met a friend for lunch, took DS to the park & ended up having to take a massive detour because one of the exits from our big park was closed (but I didn't know until I got there!), then had to nip to the supermarket as there's noting in for dinner, whilst feeling super nauseous so I didn't even want to look at food.... Pretty sure I've overdone it!


----------



## maggz

Haha mommy sounds awesome! Cats and babies everywhere ;) 

I was trying to notice some difference in my dog but I think he's too young to get it haha. 

Anyone else do crazy things in order to not jinx your pregnancy? I know it's insane but I can't help it! I've slept on a towel since the night before I got my BFP cause we dtd that night and I started cramping so I thought well either I'm pregnant or af is coming early, now I feel like I'll jinx it by taking the towel away :wacko:
I had my mc the Monday after we found out I was pregnant last time, today is the equivalent Monday (we found out last Wednesday) and I'm terrified something's gonna happen today...
And just a funny coincidence, both times I found out in the morning and then we headed out for a drive (LA first time, San Diego this time) and met my dh's friend the day I got the BFP both times - and we don't see him all that often, maybe once every two months. 
Weird huh?

Anyways I'm guessing some "real" nausea will show up in the next two weeks, this thing I have now is probably just a sneak peek! haha


----------



## maggz

sarahok said:


> Finally feeling like it's time...changed my status to "expecting" and edited my signature! Thanking God twenty times a day for this miracle!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's another thing I'm scared of jinxing lol as I changed my status before I had my mc so I'm fearful that if I do it now it will result in a mc. It sounds so much more insane when I actually write it out like this!


----------



## sarahok

Maggz, your towel thing is funny. But I would be uncomfortable. Yeah, I know what you mean...It took me till over 5 weeks to go ahead and change it. I just hated the idea of having to change it back. But I'm going to look at it as an expression of faith and positivity that everything will go well!! 

It's crazy how tiny it is, though...an appleseed? I've popped pimples bigger than that lol!


----------



## citrusfruit

Ahhhh I'm so glad everyone else is as paranoid as me, makes me feel sane!! 

Mommy that's strange you saying about your cat, mine is the same. Normally quite aloof but I've noticed since I've got my bfp that she's much more cuddly at times. Can they really tell? That's so cute!!


----------



## maggz

sarah yup haha mine is still poppyseed! Tiny tiny :) 

lol citrus that's good :)


----------



## MiaGirl

Sarah congratulations to you! Gosh 20 months TTC I can't even fathom that. 

I feel the worries you girls are talking about and debated in my head a while if I should change my status to pregnant this early. But like you said Sarah I'm taking a step of faith and having positivity! 

I haven't even missed my period yet which is crazy. But my HPT's are really strong positives so it makes me wonder if I O'd a couple days earlier than ff says. I freak out when I google it because of early strong positives equating to twins! Ahh that would be scary!


----------



## aknqtpie

Neither my cat or dog are acting any different. :-/ 

I am very paranoid, but the last time I knew something was wrong.. this time, I feel much more positive.


----------



## sarahok

Thanks Mia...it was a long, hard journey. But it is already all worth it! 

Keeping my FX for you. I had a bit of anxiety the day of my missed period, and it started feeling more real after that. I kept feeling wetness and running to the bathroom, but it was just discharge normal with early pregnancy.

That would be exciting if it was twins! My DH is convinced we have triplets because I had 3 follies with the clomid and he contributed 67 million swimmers. I think it will just be one. Can't wait for my first scan! :D


----------



## aknqtpie

Anyone else having a hard time keeping their mouth shut? I just want to tell everyone... even though I don't.


----------



## maggz

Yeah I wanna tell people, but then again I don't. Lol, it's limbo!


----------



## AugustBride6

Hi ladies! 

It looks like I'm joining you. We got our :bfp: today! I should be due April 21 :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Congrats and welcome! :D


----------



## aknqtpie

I have told several of hte people who were there for me the last time around.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I want to tell everyone, but last time I told everyone then days later had to tell everyone I lost the baby. After my MMC I was so depressed that I promised myself when I get pregnant again I will relish in is and be excited. I wouldn't spend the whole first tri worrying because honestly there isn't anything I can do if something does go wrong. 

I also kinda knew something was wrong last time. I kept talking about MC, which I never do. This time though I feel much more positive :D I think everything will be ok :) I even stopped temping this morning! I got a message from FF saying "knock it off!" lol So I did


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats August and welcome!! Looks like we will be sharing our Due Dates!! :)


----------



## amygrrrango

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend. 

For all of those wishing for symptoms, just wait. I was feeling relatively good, sore bbs and exhausted, but this morning, 6w1d, I feel like I was run over by a truck... twice.

I haven't gotten sick, but so nauseous, so achy, so tired, it took me 45 minutes to move this morning. :nope:

I'm from California, btw. Definitely a beautiful, international group!


----------



## maggz

I feel the same mommy - I have a much better gut feeling about this pregnancy than last time. 

Amy - We should do a meet up with all the Cali girls :)


----------



## amygrrrango

maggz said:


> I feel the same mommy - I have a much better gut feeling about this pregnancy than last time.
> 
> Amy - We should do a meet up with all the Cali girls :)

YES. I would love that! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Welcome to more newbies!! :D

I am feeling really full, not eating too much full but like my muscles and uterus have grown and stretched. I feel pregnant! Don't remembergetting this feeling until 15-16 weeks last pregnancy! Do I sound crazy? Lol


----------



## amygrrrango

Scottish said:


> Welcome to more newbies!! :D
> 
> I am feeling really full, not eating too much full but like my muscles and uterus have grown and stretched. I feel pregnant! Don't remembergetting this feeling until 15-16 weeks last pregnancy! Do I sound crazy? Lol

Not at all! YAY for feeling it, but hope you feel better, too! :)


----------



## Scottish

It does sound crazy cos I so early that I know in 10 weeks or so I will be saying oh wow now I feel it lol it's crazy the symptoms we experience early on, maybe I am just constipated :haha:


----------



## caz_hills

I wish I was feeling full, I'm eating like a horse! 

So many ladies here from California, wow-such a wonderful place to live I'd imagine :)

Hope everyone is ok. Was debating whether to tell my boss at work as I've just taken a new job and feel guilty as when I got it I was ttc but we had been ttc for so long that I never thought it would happen. But now I've got the job and am pregnant.... Hubbie doesn't mind either way so having a think. I don't want to appear dishonest and if something went wrong I'd tell her honestly anyway, what do you think? What would you do? X


----------



## Kalabear

Aw that's tough caz! I would say go with your gut! Whatever feels right for you and your family!

I feel like this first trimester is going to move soooo slowly! It's only been a week and half and I can't wait for 13 weeks haha!


----------



## maggz

Hmm caz I'm kinda in the same predicament - but I don't think I'm going to tell my boss until after my 8 week scan - unless nausea is gonna kick in earlier and affect my work. It's def not dishonest to not tell them yet, I would even wait longer if I can... I guess I'll just play it by ear! 
If you want to tell them now I would just go the route of saying that it was a surprise (not really a lie haha) and you're committed to your job and will let the pregnancy affect it as little as possible :)


----------



## maggz

I was just thinking about that kalabear... It hasn't even been a week since we found out! Feel so much longer.


----------



## Eva24

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to you all!

I'm wondering if I can join you please? I found out last week that I am expecting baby number 1 - due 15th April. We've been ttc for almost 2 years and it's finally happened on our second cycle of clomid. I've got a scan at 7 weeks which I'm terrified about.. Just praying that all is well.


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks girls. Need to think and agree with hubbie. I know she will be so happy for me but worried as I'll only be doing it for 6-7 months. But had a threatened miscarriage with my son so I am a bit nervous.

It does feel like ages since we found out - only about 10 days for me but feels like it's been forever and I expect the 12-13 week scan is going to feel such a long way away. X


----------



## Beankeeper

caz_hills said:


> I wish I was feeling full, I'm eating like a horse!
> 
> So many ladies here from California, wow-such a wonderful place to live I'd imagine :)
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Was debating whether to tell my boss at work as I've just taken a new job and feel guilty as when I got it I was ttc but we had been ttc for so long that I never thought it would happen. But now I've got the job and am pregnant.... Hubbie doesn't mind either way so having a think. I don't want to appear dishonest and if something went wrong I'd tell her honestly anyway, what do you think? What would you do? X

I told my boss a couple of days after we found out, because I'm in the middle of going for another role & I was debating whether to pull out. As it happens, I'm still in the running, despite some people knowing & they're supportive.

It's a tough one & it's up to you. Is there a probationary period or is the job yours outright? Do you plan on going back after mat leave?


----------



## aknqtpie

Caz - I actually told my boss this morning, and one of my other coworkers who I work pretty closely with. I figured I would rather them know, so they aren't wondering why I am taking leave for dr's appointments and such. I also have a really good relationship with my boss, and have been working here for 3 years, and was here when I went through my miscarriage a couple years ago. I was glad they knew about my last pregnancy, so they understood me taking time off while I went through my m/c.

I think it just depends on how comfortable you are with your boss and your work environment.


----------



## caz_hills

I think I'm going to tell her. The role is a maternity cover (ironic!) and I feel personally that honesty is the best policy. 
She is like a friend to me and I trust her implicitly. Thanks for all your advice, what lovely ladies :) x


----------



## caz_hills

Welcome eva24 x congrats! X


----------



## Eva24

caz_hills said:


> Welcome eva24 x congrats! X

Thanks Caz! Congrats to you too!


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome to the new ladies, and congratulations! 

I had my confirmation appointment with my OB today so I'm officially pregnant. :) I have a dating scan on September 3, so just counting down the days til I get to see my LO!

Oh, and I am from the US, Virginia to be exact.


----------



## Eva24

wanting2010 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies, and congratulations!
> 
> I had my confirmation appointment with my OB today so I'm officially pregnant. :) I have a dating scan on September 3, so just counting down the days til I get to see my LO!
> 
> Oh, and I am from the US, Virginia to be exact.

Congrats! I can't wait for it all to be confirmed by the GP!


----------



## aknqtpie

I just made my first appointment. I will be going in on September 11. :) I am going in on Friday for a orientation class. Soooo excited!


----------



## GreyGirl

I just got a new just and just after accepting have found out I'm pregnant. I'm in the UK so don't have to tell them yet do I?


----------



## Scottish

Grey girl it's up to you when you tell but depending on job you may need a risk assessment done. I think it's by 20 weeks or maybe more they need to know to sort maternity leave. I may be wrong though but I am trying to think back to last year before I went on maternity


----------



## GreyGirl

Scottish said:


> Grey girl it's up to you when you tell but depending on job you may need a risk assessment done. I think it's by 20 weeks or maybe more they need to know to sort maternity leave. I may be wrong though but I am trying to think back to last year before I went on maternity

Thanks. I'm a sign language interpreter, so not risky at the moment. I'm at the same company so my leave should be owed the same as if I'd stayed at the same post. I'll wait til 12 weeks like I did last time. I just feel back for going off less than a year at the new post!


----------



## Scottish

Hey don't worry I am a nurse and heading back next week ( iWork on nurse bank so not permanent) but when I phoned my unit to ask for a shift they are offering me a part time job but I will need to tell them I am not accepting as child care is bad for the hours they offered plus I am preggers again lol they won't be best pleased!


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow I go to sleep and wake up to find 5 pages to read! 
I'm on my way to my first day back at work. I didn't get much sleep last night so I feel like a bus, truck and train have run over me! 

I am waiting for as long as possible before I tell work I'm pregnant. My Chinese co-teacher is pregnant so I don't know how well its going to go down! But I've been checking the law out this time so that I don't get screwed over like last time!


----------



## northern_me

Updated the list for the new people! Hello everyone!!

You know you're pregnant when you sit down to watch Flashpoint and cry over it, haha.

Anyone have any inkling over what they think they are having? According to the Shettles method, we should be having a girl. However, I went to see a psychic in January and she told me I would be pregnant before October and that it would be a boy! I will be ok with a little girl but I desperately want a boy since this will be our last!


----------



## maggz

I have no clue, dh really wants a boy but I don't care either way. I've always thought I'd have a boy first though so we'll see! lol


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't know when I ovulated.. never got a smile on the digi.. so not sure which time we dtd got me knocked up. It was either the back of the truck.. my birthday party night.. or the night after... We decided we are going to traumatize our child and tell them they were conceived in the back of the truck. My OH was too, so we are keeping with tradition. 

I have a feeling it is a girl.. Two of my friends want boy, two of my friends want girl, I want Healthy baby.. and OH wants Boy. All three of his siblings have girls though lol.


----------



## northern_me

I love that back of the truck story.

I'm after taking a couple doses of diclectin so far today. I thought it would take a couple days to kick in. I feel immensely better already and want to eat ALL the food. I feel like I might eat myself to death. I haven't kept anything down since Wednesday night! Starving!


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad you are feeling better!! 

I figure that one of the benefits of having kids is to embarrass them like our parents did to us.


----------



## northern_me

You are so right!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I keep telling OH.. "Our poor, poor child.." hahaha. They will actually be a lucky kid. We will be badass parents, and we both have awesome families. :)


----------



## maggz

So glad you're feeling better, go eat all the food :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

Northern me, Im due April 19th :)


----------



## northern_me

Okay, I fixed it!


----------



## xkirstyx

I think I'm having a boy x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Hi, everyone! I have been lurking around here since I had my IUD removed for ntnp for #2. With #1 DD, we were ntnp for 16 months, so I was looking forward to ttc for a bit and getting emotionally prepared. 

Well, six weeks and just one cycle later, here I am! My wild guesstimate for my EDD is 4/17/15! 

I don't have anyone to talk to about this atm but I'm obsessed, so I deeply apologize for this novella!!

I had my first (super faint) BFP last Wednesday 8/6, then a slightly darker line 8/7... and 8/8... and 8/9... Then CB digi today. I think I'm done!  It was just such a shock! And now the worry has set in. 

I have been having almost all the symptoms you've all mentioned, most very subtle but super sore & swelling bbs for sure and the worst heartburn! And the weirdest sensation that my uterus is burning hot, which is a new one for me. I made my first appt. today, but they won't see me until 9/10, which feels like an eternity. With DD I had early bleeding (first complication of so many & all were nothing in the end!) & thus had ultrasounds early & often. I would rather have no reason to go in early, but... eek!

DD is six (!), so in many ways I feel like a first-timer--confused, nervous, needing direction--but without the spare time I had then to figure it out! XD I have forgotten how to be pregnant! So, you wise mamas... What do I need to be doing right now? And how do you make it from 4 weeks to almost 9 before you finally get that reassuring 1st u/s?


----------



## Lijsken87

Had my early scan!! And we saw a heart beat. :happydance:

They did an internal one as well, and they said they're happy with everything, and this time around everything looks normal!!

The only thing Im worrying about is...since the ultrasound I'm having painful twinges on my right side....could this be because the ultrasound wand pressing around? 

Or...?


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Congrats to all the bfps. Sorry have been lurking a bit as still quite nervous about this pg.
I'm from Hertfordshire England-just north of London. My cat sitting on me pre poas was a sign too! As for symptoms have bits of nausea and v tired. Hunger has slightly worn off due to me trying to ignore it a bit. Boobs are a bit sore. Have got an early scan due to losses next week on the 20th and booking in appt with midwife on 21st all being well.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome and congrats Tara x


----------



## citrusfruit

:hi: Hi to all the newbies since I last posted and congratulations!

Northern I'm glad you are feeling better! I feel sick this morning. Maybe I just need to eat something but really don't feel like it. I just want to stay in bed. Yesterday I got so tired I had to have a nap so I think my symptoms might be starting to kick in at 5+2. Eurghh.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm starving this morning! Hubby making me sausages and scrambled eggs! 
I'm really tired now slept for two hours last two afternoons then I'm bed by 11


----------



## Beankeeper

Man, I can't believe I had a total ELEVEN hours sleep last night/this morning! I was exhausted! I'm lucky that DH got up with DS after I'd fed him so I could go back to bed for another hour or so.

Curious to know who intends on finding out the gender of their baby or if you're waiting til the birth. We plan on staying team yellow like we did with DS, but curiosity might get the better of me! Lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Kirsty, I'm jealous of the sausages & eggs!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi I got my :bfp: on 3rd august and I'm due on 8th I think I'd like to join all you lovelly ladies, this us baby number 2 xxx


----------



## dom85

Hi everyone :wave:

I got my BFP last week, I am due 14th April 2015! So excited, although I do really hate this first bit, I feel like I am counting down the days until the first scan when we will know if everything is ok. I did my midwife referral yesterday so hopefully I will hear something from them in the next few weeks.

I have had two weeks off of work to move house and yesterday was first day back, I was so nervous about telling them because it's so early but I had to because my job is pretty physically demanding and I don't want to do anything to jeopardize this pregnancy.

I'm really torn about staying on team yellow or not, my OH's sister and a close friend of mine have both had little boys in the last 9 months and they have very kindly offered us lots of their baby stuff if we have a boy and I know a lot of other friends and family will expect us to find out but I do think it would be really lovely for OH to tell me what we have after they're delivered.

Anyway, congrats to everyone!


----------



## xkirstyx

Congrats Sara and Dom!

I will be finding out. I did with my other two aswell. X


----------



## live_in_hope

hey :wave:

Im 13dpo (officially 2 days late) and although i saw a hint of a line yesterday, i got a bfn today :dohh: but im really hoping I will be able to join you all soon! :dance: im in limbo at the minute :growlmad: fx ill be here soon with updates!

Congratulations to those of you already here! :dance: xxxxx


----------



## dom85

live_in_hope said:


> hey :wave:
> 
> Im 13dpo (officially 2 days late) and although i saw a hint of a line yesterday, i got a bfn today :dohh: but im really hoping I will be able to join you all soon! :dance: im in limbo at the minute :growlmad: fx ill be here soon with updates!
> 
> Congratulations to those of you already here! :dance: xxxxx

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## citrusfruit

Good luck live in hope!

I *think* we will be finding out. I want to know but what I don't want to do is name the bump. I find it a bit strange referring to the bump as it's actual name before birth. I know a lot of people do, it's just personal preference really!


----------



## sharnw

Yay fingers crossed Live ;)


----------



## Suzy18

Kirsty I'm also jealous of those sausages & eggs O:)

AFM no major MS today. And instead of worrying about that, I'm going to enjoy it!

We also intend to find out the gender.

Welcome & Congrats to all the newcomers!


----------



## Scottish

Welcome to all newbies :) yay 

Good luck live! 

I am so jealous of all the sleep some of you getting. Hoping I don't get too much fatigue like last time as not much chance of sleep here with a one year old who still doesn't sttn lol

I don't know what I am having no feelings yet! Have one of both so would love either but boy would be easier as have everything boyish already if another. I will be finding out at 20 week scan here x


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, it's nearly 3am here and I'm awake with cramping. Kind of like AF, but a little different. Of course I made sure there was no bleeding, but hopefully this subsides so I can go back to sleep. :( it's making me feel queezy.


----------



## Suzy18

aknqtpie said:


> Ugh, it's nearly 3am here and I'm awake with cramping. Kind of like AF, but a little different. Of course I made sure there was no bleeding, but hopefully this subsides so I can go back to sleep. :( it's making me feel queezy.

Try a hot water bottle on your belly. I had the same cramps a couple of times in the middle of the night and the bottle saved my life.


----------



## Scottish

Aknqtpie hope it eases for you and you get some rest xxx hugs x


----------



## Beanonorder

We'll be staying team yellow again. Not knowing made a huge difference for me after being in labour for so long and, if all goes to plan, dh will actually be allowed in the room with me this time and I really want the experience of him telling if its a boy or girl. 

I'm getting very nauseous when I don't eat, and I don't always feel like eating! Dh and dd are sick so its really not a good time in my house. We are moving tomorrow and we aren't even halfway done with packing.....


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry about the cramps aknqtpie! I hope they go away soon!


----------



## northern_me

Sorry about the cramping!! I had that for about a day around 4ish weeks and it went away. 

I really want to stay team yellow but I don't think I can hold out. 

Had a bawl fest in the car over a radio ad for the children's hospital. Talk about weepy!!


----------



## sharnw

Hope the cramping eases off soon so you can go back to sleep :flow:


----------



## Beankeeper

Hope the cramping eases xx


----------



## Lollip0p

at how many weeks does it take until the cramping stops? mine hurts so much, feel like crying sometimes, but dont really have any other symptoms, bobbs hurt a little not much. i dont remember cramping at all when i was pregnant with my little girl


----------



## sharnw

4-5 weeks is when you feel most cramping? I think :)


----------



## northern_me

Cramping doesn't last long at all! Just a few days to a week.


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope your cramping stops soon! I have cramping all day last week and been fine since just lots of on off stretching pains x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Thanks Kirsty! 

Lijsken, congrats on the good news scan! The twinges are normal, I think--I have been twingey all over my lower belly, esp. the left; I *think* it's just our bodies preparing themselves. Plus the scan probably did push things sround quite a bit!

Nessaw, everything crossed for your scan and your sticky bean.

Oh that's one of my other strong symptoms, I am SO hungry! I told DH if I don't get morning sickness this time around I'm not going to fit through the door in a few months! 

Fingers crossed for all of our April Bunnies!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Also, baby brain apparently kicks in sooner the second time around! Posted without reading the last 3 pages! Sorry!

Thanks for the welcomes! For those experiencing cramps, I so hope they let up soon, that's no fun! And for those sleeping a lot... I so need to do what you're doing! Almost fell asleep at my desk yesterday!

I definitely want to find out the gender. Helped me bond with DD knowing, and since I feel like such a girl mom, knowing while I'm pregnant will help me wrap my brain around if it's a DS this time!  Plus... Such cute baby stuff (which we will need most of again!)!


----------



## xkirstyx

My nausea is defo kicking in again now! Been feeling so sick today!


----------



## Lollip0p

its weird i havent been sick yet at all, and my appetite has no increased, i feel like i could eat anything with 2nd helpings, surely thats not right?!

off to the dentist in a min, wish me luck!


----------



## Button#

Hi Ladies, please can I join you? 

I had an MC in March but I'm cautiously optimistic about this pregnancy. I'm already feeling a teeny bit queasy and have sore boobs. I'm due on 24th April.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome and congrats button! Hope this is your sticky bean xxx


----------



## MiaGirl

Welcome to the new joiners!

Sorry to those feeling cramping, it's not the most fun. I had some last weekend when I got my BFP but now they're gone. In some ways I liked having them because I knew things were happening. Now that I have no symptoms at all it makes me more nervous something is wrong!


----------



## aknqtpie

It went away after about 30 minutes, and I was able to go back to sleep. Then I started having bizarre dreams. Needless to say, I did not get a lot of good rest last night :-/


----------



## xkirstyx

I can't stop peeing!!!!!!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

xkirstyx said:


> I can't stop peeing!!!!!!!!

I can't stop farting. I'll trade you! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

Hahahahaha! I also have bad diarrhea sure you wanna trade????


----------



## maggz

Wow you ladies are active!:) 

Citrus I agree about naming the bump I've always found it odd. I wanna stay team yellow but hubby is caving I think... I wanna convince him to not find out! 

Lol girls I burp, fart, and pee constantly! Coming out of all the holes! :rofl: so annoying though... No ms to speak of just a little queasy but the rest of the day I get hungry super fast! I got some cocoa pops/coco krispies for breakfast :D he only cereal I like lol I don't think it's very healthy but at least I'll be eating something! 

Hope you crampy ladies feel better, I get them every now and then but haven't notice a pattern as to when or where in my belly they come. 

:)


----------



## maggz

Oh and welcome and congrats to all our newbies! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

I am waiting for OH to catch me farting... he always is like "But I feel better" after he does it.. so I am going to pull the same line on him.


----------



## Scottish

Lol yes gassy and peeing lots here as well! Being really farty was one of the symptoms of being pregnant for me lol :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Beteas 150. They want me to go in tomorrow too to make sure they are doubling properly. But they were 34 on friday. So if my math is right doubling would be 134. So I dunno. But tomorrow I go in again and once my numbers hit 2000 I'll go in for a scan just to make sure everything is in the right place. I used a online Beta hCG Doubling Calculator and it says my numbers are doubling every 33.62 so unsure why they wanna me to get them again.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Beankeeper said:


> Man, I can't believe I had a total ELEVEN hours sleep last night/this morning! I was exhausted! I'm lucky that DH got up with DS after I'd fed him so I could go back to bed for another hour or so.
> 
> Curious to know who intends on finding out the gender of their baby or if you're waiting til the birth. We plan on staying team yellow like we did with DS, but curiosity might get the better of me! Lol

I wish I could stay yellow, but I know Ill find out. I like having the time to plan and get the things I need. 



xkirstyx said:


> I'm starving this morning! Hubby making me sausages and scrambled eggs!
> I'm really tired now slept for two hours last two afternoons then I'm bed by 11

Man I wish! If I want those things I have to make them myself! Not because my hubby wouldn't "try" but because I want to be able to eat it lol



Saradavies89 said:


> Hi I got my :bfp: on 3rd august and I'm due on 8th I think I'd like to join all you lovelly ladies, this us baby number 2 xxx

Welcome!



dom85 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I got my BFP last week, I am due 14th April 2015! So excited, although I do really hate this first bit, I feel like I am counting down the days until the first scan when we will know if everything is ok. I did my midwife referral yesterday so hopefully I will hear something from them in the next few weeks.
> 
> I have had two weeks off of work to move house and yesterday was first day back, I was so nervous about telling them because it's so early but I had to because my job is pretty physically demanding and I don't want to do anything to jeopardize this pregnancy.
> 
> I'm really torn about staying on team yellow or not, my OH's sister and a close friend of mine have both had little boys in the last 9 months and they have very kindly offered us lots of their baby stuff if we have a boy and I know a lot of other friends and family will expect us to find out but I do think it would be really lovely for OH to tell me what we have after they're delivered.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to everyone!

Welcome!



live_in_hope said:


> hey :wave:
> 
> Im 13dpo (officially 2 days late) and although i saw a hint of a line yesterday, i got a bfn today :dohh: but im really hoping I will be able to join you all soon! :dance: im in limbo at the minute :growlmad: fx ill be here soon with updates!
> 
> Congratulations to those of you already here! :dance: xxxxx

Fingers crossed!



Button# said:


> Hi Ladies, please can I join you?
> 
> I had an MC in March but I'm cautiously optimistic about this pregnancy. I'm already feeling a teeny bit queasy and have sore boobs. I'm due on 24th April.

Hiya Button! :wave: so glad youre here!


----------



## Button#

Hi Mommyof2peas! 

I won't be staying team yellow, I'm far too impatient, I want to know now!


----------



## aknqtpie

No way I can stay team yellow. I am also too impatient.. I need to plan!! :)


----------



## amygrrrango

Ditto! Even considering a private, early scan to find out ASAP between 12-20 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## AugustBride6

I want to be Team Yellow but DH will put up a good fight to find out.

I made my first appt for September 8th :thumbup:


----------



## Saradavies89

Thank for the welcomes everyone, I've had no symptoms really just extra hungry that's it and that's how I was with DD. We will defiantly be finding out we did with our little girl and found it loads easier xxx


----------



## maggz

Yay just got a call back from my ob! Hcg is multiplying normally :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
24 days till my ultrasound :D


----------



## xkirstyx

That's fab maggz


----------



## MrsA22

Hello! :yipee:

Got my BFP on Friday, August 8th and again yesterday morning. I went to the doctor's yesterday afternoon and they confirmed it. My period was July 3rd, so they estimate I'm at 5w5d BUT...my ovulation signs indicated that I ovulated around July 25/26(We :sex: both days), which makes me 4w4d based on that. The digital test I took yesterday estimated I was 4-5 weeks, which is right either way. I've been using the July 25th date and saying I'm due April 17th. 

Pretty excited to be here, yet VERY apprehensive. My dad is an OBGYN, so I as soon as I tell my mom and hubby(His birthday is next Tuesday, so I'm incorporating telling him into that) then I'm headed straight to the doctors again. I go to my dad's practice(He's not my doc, FYI. lol. Always get asked) So I felt like 007 secret agent in there yesterday. My dad wasn't in, but the scheduling person had my name and "Pregnancy Confirmation". I had them take it out and rip down all the posted schedules then repost them giving me another reason for my visit. Then we didnt bill the test or my visit. hehe. I just have to make sure my mom finds out before my dad or I'll never hear the end of it. 

I started off with sore/tingly boobs. They definitely look bigger. No nausea or vomiting. I'm more tired than I was but I've had a lot of gas/bloating/cramps, which I wasn't anticipating. That has probably freaked out the most since I am still so early and worried something is wrong.


----------



## Eidson23

Wow 41 pages already! I have no idea how I missed this thread...even when I was looking for it! My wife is due April 10th :happydance: I'm gonna have to catch up on this thread later.


----------



## maggz

Hey, welcome and congrats! 
Haha that secret agent story made me laugh :) And I'm glad your dad is not your ob hahahah


----------



## MrsA22

aknqtpie said:


> Ugh, it's nearly 3am here and I'm awake with cramping. Kind of like AF, but a little different. Of course I made sure there was no bleeding, but hopefully this subsides so I can go back to sleep. :( it's making me feel queezy.

Thats how I was last Wed-Sat. This week they have subsided a bit but it's been hard getting and staying asleep then everyone once in awhile, I still get some major ones during teh day. :cry:


----------



## MrsA22

MiaGirl said:


> Welcome to the new joiners!
> 
> Sorry to those feeling cramping, it's not the most fun. I had some last weekend when I got my BFP but now they're gone. In some ways I liked having them because I knew things were happening. Now that I have no symptoms at all it makes me more nervous something is wrong!

Agree! Makes me worry and I think something isn't quite right. The cramps have lessened since last week but are still here on and off.


----------



## maggz

Welcome eidson :) I've never been able to find that group "Pregnancy Groups and Discussions" it's not on the forum jump list... so it's like it's hiding lol


----------



## MrsA22

Scottish said:


> Lol yes gassy and peeing lots here as well! Being really farty was one of the symptoms of being pregnant for me lol :haha:

Ditto! I never realized it was a symptom of pregnancy. I should have used it as an excuse earlier in life. ;)


----------



## MrsA22

maggz said:


> Yay just got a call back from my ob! Hcg is multiplying normally :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 24 days till my ultrasound :D

I have a dumb question, did they take blood at your first appointment to figure this out? She gave me a script for blood work but didnt say when I needed to do it by. :shrug:


----------



## TaraCathryn

I am so glad I'm not the only gassy one! I work in a small office and my coworkers probably think I'm dying!!! :blush: 

Amy, I too am considering a private scan; one of our local places has a deal on 2, thinking I could use one ~6 weeks just to tide me over to my 9-week with the OB, and the other at 15 weeks which is when they guarantee the gender. I hate waiting! :laugh2:


----------



## amygrrrango

TaraCathryn said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only gassy one! I work in a small office and my coworkers probably think I'm dying!!! :blush:
> 
> Amy, I too am considering a private scan; one of our local places has a deal on 2, thinking I could use one ~6 weeks just to tide me over to my 9-week with the OB, and the other at 15 weeks which is when they guarantee the gender. I hate waiting! :laugh2:

Ooooh! What a deal! DO IT! :)


----------



## MrsA22

maggz said:


> Hey, welcome and congrats!
> Haha that secret agent story made me laugh :) And I'm glad your dad is not your ob hahahah

Thanks!

The top 3 questions asked throughout my life;

1. Did he deliver you? (NO!)
2. Is he your doctor? (NO!)
3. Is he delivering your children? (NO!) 

He and 2 other people are in his practice, 1 is like a family friend. So I spoke to the office manager yesterday (She's the one that was helping me keep it under cover) about how we're going to just request the 1 doctor every visit and if/when I go into labor she's not on, she'll come in if possible. 

The one nice thing about having him be an OBGYN is my family is very open about anything related to the topic. I've had more period, sex, or vagina talk with my dad than you could imagine. My mom is a nurse practitioner so there are no medical issues too TMI in this family!


----------



## Button#

MrsA22 - I love the lengths you've had to go to to keep it from your dad!

Hi Eidson!


----------



## p0ptart

Wow, I think I am caught up with reading the thread... LOL Figured I'd do that before jumping in. Don't know if I am going to be able to keep up with all of you but... Hello to all and congrats!

I got my BFP this month after 5 cycles. Happened a lot sooner than I expected it to, but I am grateful yet nervous at the same time since it's my husband and I's first. According to my last period, I am due April 16.

I haven't had too many symptoms other than some mild cramping, slightly tender boobs, some nausea last night and the day before I felt like I had the flu with chills, fever and sore arm muscles. On Aug 6, I had sore pelvic/thigh muscles like I worked out. My sister had the same thing who's currently 11 weeks pregnant so that's what prompted me to test.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome Eidson! 

Love seeing our wee group growing so much!


----------



## xkirstyx

Congrats poptart!


----------



## citrusfruit

Welcome to the newcomers! We are quite an active bunch aren't we. Just had a proper giggle at the bodily functions chat a few pages ago. Glad hubby didn't ask what I was chuckling at - he has no understanding of Internet forums and would wonder why I'm chatting with a bunch of strangers! Much better he doesn't know.

I'm so glad we are active though - anyone else not told a soul apart from their partner?! Sometimes, I have no idea what to say to friends and family because ALL I want to talk or think about is being pregnant!!


----------



## maggz

Hmm for your bloodwork all that matters is that it's two days apart. So just don't go on a Friday lol. You could go today and then again Thursday :) 

Mrs A that's funny :) sometimes wish I could be that open with my parents haha.

Citrus yeah we haven't told anyone it helps that most of my family and friends are back in Iceland but it's so hard not to click that fb messenger button and share ;) 
I wanna wait until end of October cause my sisters are coming to visit and do some shenanigans at the airport :) it's gonna be hard though that means I can't tell anyone before that! Lol don't know if I can hold out.


----------



## northern_me

My doctor didn't check my levels! He just assumed I was sick so they were good. He also said the sicker you are the less likely you are to miscarry - not sure if there is any truth to that or not! He told me he was glad I was sick! 

So I don't know if it's a side effect of the diclectin or just pregnancy, but I actually fell asleep at my desk today after lunch. I gave up and went home and slept for 3 hours. Such a nice nap! Glad I have tons of overtime hours built up.


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome to all the newcomers! So glad to see the group getting bigger and bigger!

MrsA22, some OBs don't check your hcg levels. I had mine checked with my last pregnancy because I was seeing an RE and doing fertility treatments. This time they didn't check them but did draw blood for a prenatal panel. Your story about keeping the pregnancy a secret from your dad is hilarious!! 

mommyof2peas, I also had 3 blood draws for betas with my DS even though they were doubling properly. Mine were 47, 98, and then 220. At the time it made me paranoid thinking that they didn't like the numbers they were seeing, even though everything I read online said my numbers were great.

I'll definitely be finding out gender. I am just so impatient, there is no way I could wait! I don't care either way at all, but I'm kind of leaning towards thinking it may be a girl this time because DH had a dream awhile back and we had a boy and a girl and they were about 2 years apart according to him, haha. Also, every time I ask DS if he wants a baby brother or sister, he says "sissy".

I know MS can be a great sign that your hcg levels are high, but I had minimal MS with DS and I'm hoping it's the same this time around, although I've been having some queasy moments and my gag reflex has been out of control the last couple of days!


----------



## p0ptart

citrusfruit said:


> Welcome to the newcomers! We are quite an active bunch aren't we. Just had a proper giggle at the bodily functions chat a few pages ago. Glad hubby didn't ask what I was chuckling at - he has no understanding of Internet forums and would wonder why I'm chatting with a bunch of strangers! Much better he doesn't know.
> 
> I'm so glad we are active though - anyone else not told a soul apart from their partner?! Sometimes, I have no idea what to say to friends and family because ALL I want to talk or think about is being pregnant!!

I told my sister first cause I was freaking out wondering if it was actually a positive. I then told my husband, and last night we had my parents over for dinner and I had my mom open a gift box with a bib in it that said thank heavens for grandmas. She thought I was giving her a spider at first and put the box back down (she has this insane fear of them and we tease her about it) It was funny to say the least. This next weekend we're telling some of his family. Nervous about that since there's so many of them!


----------



## Beankeeper

So far I've told DH (obviously!), my boss, one other person from work (who I felt I had to be honest with for other reasons), and a few close friends.
We intend on telling our parents after the first scan which is in less than 2 weeks now.
I'm hoping to keep it hidden from the general public until the end of September, but that may be easier said than done! I feel so bloated that there's a tiny bump becoming visible now. I just hope I can keep it quiet for while yet.


----------



## Oswin

Hiii :hi: all, I'm due #2 around April 2nd. Heckuvva nervous due to some brown and red discharge, and have a scan on Thursday, :nope: not feeling very positive if I'm honest, but still SO excited, as this is a much wanted, long awaited baby! :cloud9:
Really happy to be joining you all, hope you're having good nights, not too much discomfort (well, just enough so you aren't worrying! :haha:)


----------



## AugustBride6

We have only told our 2 older daughters and our closest group of friends. We are telling our parents this weekend. Everyone else will have to wait until we hit the 12 week milestone.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oswin congrats hun. Try not worry I had
Spotting last week and I also have had bleeding through 1st tri both my other pregnancy's xxx


----------



## sharnw

My sister and 2 bff's know. I will be telling my parents when im 8 weeks. Family after 12 weeks. Not posting on fb until 25 weeks. I live in a very nosey town.

Hope everyone's cramping isn't so annoying and bloats aren't bad ;)

Oswin I expect I will start spotting next week. I spotted at 5 weeks with DD x


----------



## Beankeeper

I really want to do a cute pregnancy announcement when the time comes. Thinking of a photo shoot with our son & a sign or something. Anyone else planning a fun announcement?


----------



## aknqtpie

My best friends, 1 coworker and my boss, and my OH's sisters know... oh and my trainer knows. Going to tell my parents some time this week, and the rest of his family and my family after we see the heartbeat. Probably announce on facebook around 12 or 13 weeks.


----------



## northern_me

We gave my DD a "Promoted to Big Sister" shirt. We haven't held back on telling our families. The general public doesn't know yet. We will do a facebook announcement in September I think.

Anyone considering where they will buy maternity clothes? I'm kinda stuck to online shopping.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am going to wait until after I see the heart beat to buy any maternity clothes. We are limited in Alaska to a few places that sell stuff.. Maternity Motherhood, and Target.. so most of mine will be online as well. I am going to Vegas in October for a girls weekend (this has been planned since the spring... oops ;) ), but they have some maternity outlet stores, so I plan on hitting those up for some stuff. I should be around 14 weeks then. 

Does anyone else get the.. oh my god..what did I do? feeling? I want a baby, and we were trying, but all of a sudden I am like... What did I do? Am I really ready for this? I guess I have a lot going on right now too.. I just sold my house, and am going through the closing process, so we will be buying something in the next few months.


----------



## Scottish

I've not told anyone yet! Just oh and you guys :haha:

I plan to tell family when I next see them (they live 3.5 hours away) my mum phoned tonight and said she may come this weekend since she missed ds 1st bday last week. So I will probably tell her then and then the rest of family. I will prob leave fb until 20 week scan like last time. Will tell closer friends And my dd at 12 week scan.

Not planning a big announcement just a basic "I am pregnant" lol


----------



## Oswin

I've told mum, and a few close friends, but planning quite a cute Doctor Who themed facebook announcement!!


----------



## Eidson23

Symptoms here include growing an entire cup size! Her breasts are sore of course. Some slight nausea, but it passes quickly. Lower back pain. GAS. GAS. GAS. :haha: hunger pains. She's always hungry and that hasn't changed haha.

We're not waiting to find out the sex. Neither of us are patient.

We've told her family, a few close friends, our donor obviously, and my brother. Holding out on my family....kinda dreading it. Love them to death, but I already know how they feel about my gay family, it won't be a happy moment for them :cry: but hopefully in time they'll come around, like they did about us getting married.

First doctor appointment this Friday, 6 weeks on the dot :happydance:


----------



## Beankeeper

Ooh, Dr Who theme sounds fun!
Aknqtpie, I have a nearly 2 year old & I still wonder if I'm ready :haha: :haha:

Northern_me, where are you based? H&M and New Look are my go to places, but I also try & buy non maternity stuff that has stretch so I can reuse it after baby is born.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ooo.. we are getting an H&M up here soon (or it just opened??) I will have to remember that..


----------



## p0ptart

aknqtpie said:


> I am going to wait until after I see the heart beat to buy any maternity clothes. We are limited in Alaska to a few places that sell stuff.. Maternity Motherhood, and Target.. so most of mine will be online as well. I am going to Vegas in October for a girls weekend (this has been planned since the spring... oops ;) ), but they have some maternity outlet stores, so I plan on hitting those up for some stuff. I should be around 14 weeks then.
> 
> Does anyone else get the.. oh my god..what did I do? feeling? I want a baby, and we were trying, but all of a sudden I am like... What did I do? Am I really ready for this? I guess I have a lot going on right now too.. I just sold my house, and am going through the closing process, so we will be buying something in the next few months.

ha that's kind of funny.. my husband and I and some friends had a vegas trip planned a couple month ago and then 2 days before I tested we booked our flights cause southwest had a good deal for our October dates; then I test and dun dun dun. Oh well, I don't need to drink in Vegas to have a good time!


----------



## Beankeeper

Lol Eidson, the gas is right :haha: :haha: Pregnancy is so not glamorous!


----------



## nessaw

Welcome poptart eidson and mrsa.
I wanted to stay team yellow but fiance wants to know so will prob find out. I had a feeling my twins were boys and feel this is a girl.
We had to tell my mum as we were going to pick up my wedding dress and had to reorder bigger! Plus we are visiting the mil and told her as I would not get away with lying about not drinking. Told 3 friends who were coming over for wedding planning and cocktails-changed to soft drinks! Will tell my headteacher when I go back to school after the hols. Will prob wait til after 15 weeks (fx) to tell others.


----------



## northern_me

I'm in a small town in Atlantic Canada. No h&m unfortunately!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Poptart - My girlfriends I am going with all know. So I am like.. I guess I get to be the sober responsible one! The four of us aren't big partiers or club goers.. so we will still have fun gambling, eating, and going to shows. 

When in october are you going?


----------



## rosegarden620

Hi everyone! Hope no one minds the extra company! My names Jenn, I have started another thread calling out all the early birdies and was kindly referred here. I am newly pregnant at 4w1, and we were trying. I was using BBT to track my O date and after a really long, abnormal cycle (40 days) I fell into an ovulation versus a period, like I was expecting too, and had no idea I was pregnant (because I was essentially waiting for my cycle to end so a new one could start). It wasn't until I paid attention to my chart (more than just plugging in temps) that I realized, I had ovulated and when every day my temp went higher...I took a test....and after 6 line tests, and one digital we have confirmed our pregnancy indeed.

While early, I am experiencing some pretty good symptoms.... waiting for MS to really kick in and hoping that THIS pregnancy ( i have 2 dd's - 5 yo and 8 yo) will only get as bad as the ravenous hunger I've been experiencing...

I did have a miscarriage 7 years ago, and though it was a chemical I still get worried it could happen again to me. So while these symptoms are a nuisance they are welcomed.

First OB appointment isn't until 10 weeks preggers (so 6 more week).... :( 

Ah well! I have you girls to keep me company!


----------



## Beanonorder

We are planning to take a picture of dd and I with a sign pointing to dd saying 'this one was made in China' and then another sign pointing to my bump saying 'this one was homegrown'
Originally it was supposed to say this one was too but then I got pregnant while on holiday back home so we have to make adjustments! 

I have also been having diarrhea. I was so embarrassed I actually had to ask dh and dd to get out the shower so I could go! I can't wait to move cos then we'll have two bathrooms!

Today is moving day and we have so much still to do!!


----------



## mamaespo

heyyy and congratulations to everyone!! I am 6 weeks 1 day and my due date (according to the internet) is April 6th! Although my first appt is not until the 8 week mark so hopefully I will know more then! MS has struck for the first time today and dang its rough lol I have also had some funny dreams, sore boobs, peeing ALOT and being exhausted!


----------



## p0ptart

aknqtpie said:


> Poptart - My girlfriends I am going with all know. So I am like.. I guess I get to be the sober responsible one! The four of us aren't big partiers or club goers.. so we will still have fun gambling, eating, and going to shows.
> 
> When in october are you going?


Yeah we don't really go to the clubs or anything. Went to one once after we got married and that was enough for me.

We are going Oct 4-8th, when will you be there?

Not sure if you already knew/know this but there's a MyVegas app game that gives you free rewards for Vegas when you play. It's a bit tedious but it adds up quick! i've gotten tons of free nights, food, and shows playing it. LOL Figured i'd mention it.

<<<Frugal


----------



## aknqtpie

Are you talking the slot machine game?? I have been playing that over the last few months!!! I love it! hahaha

We are down there Oct 23-26. Perfect amount of time!


----------



## MrsA22

I am going to tell my OH tomorrow. I ordered a onesie that says "Future Red Sox Fan, just like daddy!" and it wasn't suppose to be here until Saturday but now it'll come tomorrow. His 30th birthday party is Saturday and real birthday Tuesday and I was going to tell him then(I actually got him Red Sox tickets) but I can't wait any longer! Plus people were making me feel guilty I haven't told him yet. :/


----------



## p0ptart

aknqtpie said:


> Are you talking the slot machine game?? I have been playing that over the last few months!!! I love it! hahaha
> 
> We are down there Oct 23-26. Perfect amount of time!

Yep that's the one! lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Aww that sounds really cute Mrs.A ... I wish my OH was a Seahawks fan.. so we could do a really cute "new Seahawks fan" annoucnement picture. We are both fans of the local ECHL hockey team though, so we might do something like that.


----------



## northern_me

Eidson23 said:


> Symptoms here include growing an entire cup size! Her breasts are sore of course. Some slight nausea, but it passes quickly. Lower back pain. GAS. GAS. GAS. :haha: hunger pains. She's always hungry and that hasn't changed haha.
> 
> We're not waiting to find out the sex. Neither of us are patient.
> 
> We've told her family, a few close friends, our donor obviously, and my brother. Holding out on my family....kinda dreading it. Love them to death, but I already know how they feel about my gay family, it won't be a happy moment for them :cry: but hopefully in time they'll come around, like they did about us getting married.
> 
> First doctor appointment this Friday, 6 weeks on the dot :happydance:

That's really too bad! You look like you have a lovely family. Fingers crossed they have a better reaction than you are expecting!


----------



## Kalabear

Eidson23 said:


> Symptoms here include growing an entire cup size! Her breasts are sore of course. Some slight nausea, but it passes quickly. Lower back pain. GAS. GAS. GAS. :haha: hunger pains. She's always hungry and that hasn't changed haha.
> 
> We're not waiting to find out the sex. Neither of us are patient.
> 
> We've told her family, a few close friends, our donor obviously, and my brother. Holding out on my family....kinda dreading it. Love them to death, but I already know how they feel about my gay family, it won't be a happy moment for them :cry: but hopefully in time they'll come around, like they did about us getting married.
> 
> First doctor appointment this Friday, 6 weeks on the dot :happydance:

:hugs: sorry to hear about your family Eidson. If anything can bring a family together it should be a baby :flower: hopefully they'll be happy! 

We are planning on staying team yellow....not sure about my DH....I have been trying to convince him! 

Mrsa can't wait to hear how it goes! Sounds so cute! 

I was laughing so hard when I told my DH. I came out of the bathroom after testing and he didn't know I was testing or suspecting it. And I told him "come here...I have something to show you." His response "am I in trouble? Did I leave the seat up?" :rofl:


----------



## MrsA22

Kalabear said:


> Eidson23 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear about your family Eidson. If anything can bring a family together it should be a baby :flower: hopefully they'll be happy!
> 
> We are planning on staying team yellow....not sure about my DH....I have been trying to convince him!
> 
> Mrsa can't wait to hear how it goes! Sounds so cute!
> 
> I was laughing so hard when I told my DH. I came out of the bathroom after testing and he didn't know I was testing or suspecting it. And I told him "come here...I have something to show you." His response "am I in trouble? Did I leave the seat up?" :rofl:
> 
> Thats funny! I'm not sure how my husband is going to react. I'm not sure if I've been doing a good job of hiding it. lol. I'm going to try to tape his reaction tomorrow without him knowing. I'm not sure how though.Click to expand...


----------



## RayeAnne

Hello! I'd love to join!

I'm currently due April 24th.... unless I'm having more than one! We transferred 2 5day blasts this IVF cycle.

<3


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: Hiya Raye!! So glad so many of us from the testing thread get to move over at once :)


----------



## maggz

Seriously how its it possible to have so much gas?! I'm mortified at work!! Thankfully most of them don't smell but still you never know which ones do... :blush:


----------



## Button#

Hi Raye!

I've told OH and my mum, I will probably tell one of my mummy friends and the rest can wait until 12 weeks. I want to get Ashley a big brother t shirt and Skype my in laws and see when they notice.


----------



## citrusfruit

maggz said:


> Seriously how its it possible to have so much gas?! I'm mortified at work!! Thankfully most of them don't smell but still you never know which ones do... :blush:

Haha this did make me giggle!! At least we can all laugh about your wind! With you, of course! :thumbup:


----------



## Oswin

Beanonorder that is SO brilliant, fantastic that you live in China haha!


----------



## Oswin

Oh god, I'm a blueberry!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Beankeeper

I love the fruit ticker!


----------



## Beankeeper

Btw, just curious, do I have a profile pic? I did set one up but it doesn't show up on my posts.


----------



## xkirstyx

Nope doesn't show one bean x


----------



## xkirstyx

So I woke up feeling great this morning and boom horrible nausea!


----------



## Oswin

Beankeeper said:


> Btw, just curious, do I have a profile pic? I did set one up but it doesn't show up on my posts.

You need to add an avatar for it to appear in your posts x


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty ugh sorry nausea hitting! Still waiting for mine prob will arrive in a weeks time!

Oswin that ticker is great I had It on for last pregnancy but fancied a different one this time lol I will just look at yours hehe! Happy 7 weeks!!!

Hope everyone well today! My dd away back to school today! I can't believe the summer hols are all over already! They flew by


----------



## Scottish

Woop just phoned midwifes

Got my booking in appointment on 16th September and 12 week scan 30th September so excited :D

She also changed my due date to 13 th April according to lmp I had 17th according to FF so I have decided I will change to 13th April and see if scan agrees!

Northern can u change me to 13th please?


----------



## xkirstyx

Lucky you Scottish! My two don't go back till a week on Monday!


----------



## Scottish

xkirstyx said:


> Lucky you Scottish! My two don't go back till a week on Monday!

Kirsty I just can't believe they are over lol it just went so fast I don't feel like she should be going back lol she's gone into p7 as well:cry: growing so fast


----------



## GreyGirl

Forgot to say for front page - EDD currently 16th - could change though after scan!


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you Scottish! My two don't go back till a week on Monday!
> 
> Kirsty I just can't believe they are over lol it just went so fast I don't feel like she should be going back lol she's gone into p7 as well:cry: growing so fastClick to expand...

Awww in dreading them starting p7! My son is meant to be starting p1 but keeping back another year at nursery coz his understanding isn't where it needs to be but it means he will be starting p1 with his sister next year!


----------



## Scottish

Aww that's great they will be together In school! X


----------



## citrusfruit

Wow, back to school in mid August in Scotland? Well I never knew that! Never go back until September here, you must break up earlier than us I guess.


----------



## Scottish

Yea mid august here and school splits up for summer at end of June so bit earlier!


----------



## Button#

That is early compared to here. I'm dreading LO starting pre school next year, he's growing up way too fast for my liking.


----------



## northern_me

I feel like absolute shit today. Called the pharmacist about the diclectin and she said it can take a whole week to get used to it because it has anti histimine in it. Blaah. 

Had a really funny dream last night. I dreamed I gained so much weight the doctors wanted me to use a special scale so that whenever I ate anything bad it was turn red and start sending an alarm off telling on me! So bad!


----------



## AugustBride6

I need that scale for everyday use!:haha:

I am right there with you, Northern. I woke up early to do pilates with my friend. I went back to bed afterwards :) Now I'm plotting my escape route at work in the event my breakfast comes up.


----------



## Kalabear

Haha crazy dreams! I've been having loads! I had one two days ago where My DH delivered our baby and I forgot to ask what it was!? Then later on he told me boy. I think it's all the stress of trying to get him on board for team yellow. 

Hope you ladies feel better who have ms! I am just trying to enjoy the time before it hits again! I was getting sick 10+ Times a day last pregnancy and it started at 6 weeks 3 days! Yes and so much gas for me haha!! I was Joking with DH the other day about what I do when I'm at work hahahaha!


----------



## xkirstyx

Urgh seems to be a hour or so after my lunch my nausea gets really bad! Been feeling so crap all afternoon iv not been able to more!


----------



## xkirstyx

Move*


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies I am due on the 8th April according to my lmp. I don't know when I ovulated though so think as I didn't get my BFP til I was 7 days late I am not as far along as that. Have got a scan on the 22nd Sep so watch this space! This is my 2nd preg and am sooo looking forward to having a bump again &#128522;


----------



## maggz

I'm kinda worried that my ms is not getting worse... I can hardly feel it for the past three days. 

Haha that's a funny dream northern!! My dreams are always crazy so I can't relate that to pregnancy :haha:
Love your profile pic btw :) 

Ouch kirsty that sucks :(


----------



## xkirstyx

stripeycat5 said:


> Hi ladies I am due on the 8th April according to my lmp. I don't know when I ovulated though so think as I didn't get my BFP til I was 7 days late I am not as far along as that. Have got a scan on the 22nd Sep so watch this space! This is my 2nd preg and am sooo looking forward to having a bump again &#128522;

Congrats hun x


----------



## citrusfruit

Morning sickness is such a nightmare. Today and yesterday I have felt sick and now I'm in two minds - I don't want it to get any worse because I'm going on two weekends away, but crazily I don't want it to disappear now it's here! So I understand how you are feeling maggz. It messes with you head doesn't it!


----------



## maggz

citrus yup! Messy messy messy. 
I'm just so excited for my first appointment but it's a whole eternity away aka 23 days!


----------



## northern_me

maggz said:


> I'm kinda worried that my ms is not getting worse... I can hardly feel it for the past three days.
> 
> Haha that's a funny dream northern!! My dreams are always crazy so I can't relate that to pregnancy :haha:
> Love your profile pic btw :)
> 
> Ouch kirsty that sucks :(

I never dream so I totally chalk it up to hormones! 

I hope everyone starts feeling better really soon! I'm using Ovia pregnancy app and apparently baby is the size of a raspberry today and finally has an umbilical cord! I find those tiny milestones so rewarding when it feels like time is standing still!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I actually feel better after reading what all you ladies are experiencing; I'm still too early for most symptoms and every time my boobs are a bit less sore or my coffee doesn't taste as metallic I get so worried!! But I am only about 4.5 weeks (I can't wait for the darn dating scan, diving me crazy having a 4-5 day window for my dates), so I know I just have to be patient... In another two weeks I will probably feel a lot more pregnant!!

I have only told DH and my sister; told my sis first bc I did last time and since DH had been kind of a butt whenever I mentioned baby stuff (It's our first month! I thought we were just going to see what happens!), I wanted to wait until he seemed relaxed!! I told DH with a pair of cute, tiny booties, two big bottles of good beer, and a card that said, Congratulations on your crafty ninja sperm! Sorry I'm so fertile. :laugh: 

I can't wait to tell DD but will wait until after the 12/13 week scan if I can--but she's very observant and I'm afraid she'll figure it out sooner. Hopefully she won't because I want to do something cute!

I feel guilty bc I am so dreading telling my mom this time for some reason. I am just so easily annoyed and she tends to make things all about herself... Just not ready to deal yet! Would I be an awful person to wait until after our 8/9 week scan?


----------



## amygrrrango

My bbs are feeling a little less sore today which is kind of freaking me out - they have hurt SO bad since before my BFP.

More than anything, I'm feeling exhausted and achy, like I have the flu. Awful nausea last night and this morning, but feeling better after eating some peanut butter toast.

Not feeling pregnant right now, which is making me uneasy. :wacko:

And, two weeks exactly until my scan, ahh!


----------



## MrsA22

You guys are making me uneasy with all the MS talk! I haven't felt too bad at all minus the cramps/sore boobs/tired but today was the first day I felt nausea at all. I'm 4w5d so maybe thats why? It is still early.

I know everyone is different but hearing everyone worry that their ms is making me worry about not having it at all really. :nope:


----------



## northern_me

Mine showed up 6wks on the dot.


----------



## TaraCathryn

MrsA it makes me uneasy feeling okay too!  We will likely both be singing a different tune in about a week and a half!

Northern thanks, I know ms is a stupid thing to look forward to but it sure is reassuring!


----------



## Suzy18

My MS showed up around 5.5 weeks


----------



## xkirstyx

I think my morning sickness is starting. Defo been the worst today!


----------



## citrusfruit

Mrs A - MS most commonly starts in week 6 I think so don't worry. 80% ish of women get it but that means 20% don't! Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones.

Tara - we aren't planning to tell anyone before our 12 week scan. Even though I would probably want the support of a few close family and friends if I had a mc, I wouldn't want to HAVE to tell them immediately if you know what I mean. I don't think my mum will be too happy that she's finding out at the same time as many others, but it's your body and you need to be selfish at this time!


----------



## stripeycat5

Fingers crossed I don't get the dreaded ms this time. I didn't get it with dis just cramping to begin with and sore boobs. I have been experiencing a lot of light headedness as well apparently the GP said that is normal and how she knew she was pregnant! I hope I don't get ms cos trying to hide it at work will be a nightmare!! 

On telling people my hubby knows, my best friend, mil/fil and my Mum and Stepdad. I need to tell my Dad but want to do it face to face. I sent a piccie of the pregnancy test to OH saying "well I won't be drinking on holibobs lol" (we are off to Mexico a week on Monday) but he didn't get the txt! So he came hope to the clearblue digi sitting on the bookcase and did a double take oops...We had a BFN a few days earlier so he thought we were out for the month!&#128541;


----------



## northern_me

Ladies, if you're concerned about MS not showing up, just go back and re-read this thread. I was concerned about not having it and concerned something was wrong. At 6 weeks it started and got so bad that I couldn't keep water down. I have HG and am now medicated for it. It'll show up!!


----------



## Button#

I didn't get MS until 8 weeks with DS so don't worry you'll probably get it. Already feeling a bit queasy but I'm hoping that means I'll get past it quicker this time. It lasted until 18 weeks with DS and I had hyperemisis at 14 weeks, really hope I don't get that again.


----------



## xkirstyx

I go from one extreme to the other! This afternoon my nausea was so bad I couldn't move and couldn't eat. Now in full of energy and starving! Ordered my sickness bands to see if that will help


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks for telling me about this thread, Northern_me! I had just posted that my nausea has come on strong today. If I eat, I just feel worse. I thought that I was going to have less severe nausea this time. But it just waited longer to show up and seems to be intensifying quickly!


----------



## xkirstyx

Those who already have kids, when are you planning on telling them?


----------



## Scottish

Aww this time is so worrying! Don't worry it's normal to worry :haha: and yes as others have said the ms/nausea/fatigue will come soon enough !!

Kirsty I tried the bands last time and they done nothing for my nausea just made my wrists sore! Hope they work for you!
I am going to tell my dd after 12 week scan as I know she would be devastated if I told her now and I had a mc! I know anything can happen at any time after 12 weeks but at least the risk is lower and I will have hopefully had a scan showing a healthy baby.


----------



## AugustBride6

We told both of our daughters the day we found out. They would have been so upset if we kept it from them for 3 months. In the even that things don't go according to plan we will deal with that as a family :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I said I would after 12 week scan but then I was thinking after gender scan so they know if they are getting brother or sister but my MIL even thinks that's still to early and should wait till after 20 week scan but that's just daft coz I will be huge by then! I think I'll cave tho and tell them after my 12 week scan


----------



## aknqtpie

I felt a little nauseous this morning.. but I am feeling better this afternoon. Hoping it doesn't hit too bad.. but I am only 4wks. :-/


----------



## sarahok

Hi ladies! I have told my sister, grandmother, and two of my close friends. (DH of course!) Just people who I would want their support if something went wrong. 

I had some of the same anxieties about not having morning sickness right away. The ladies on here made me feel better, especially those of you who have been through it with a previous pregnancy. Still don't have much MS, but other symptoms let me know that it's progressing. Extreme fatigue, pinching and stretching feelings in my stomach and side, dizziness when I stand. Also the last few days my middle back has been really aching. Has anyone had that? I've heard more of lower back pain. 

Oh, also felt really pissy. Mostly have managed to keep it in my head, and not outright snapped at anyone. DH's family has been imposing a bit lately. I haven't accepted it as graciously as I normally would. Haha! Anyone else a bit of a crankpot?


----------



## northern_me

Soooo....

One thing I learned the hard way from my first pregnancy and that I tell all the moms to be that come into my work (I run a prenatal education program), is that being inactive during pregnancy is the best way to have a terrible time of it in your third trimester. Generally, the more active you stay the easier and shorter your labour, etc.

I'm going to try to do prenatal yoga every day. There are tons of videos on youtube that you can follow. I'm choosing yoga because you get so stiff and so many aches and pains, plus it keeps your pelvic area muscles flexible and strong for that important pushing time! Anyone want to make a motivation pact to try to attempt it every day??


----------



## Eidson23

I'm such a strong believer in being active during pregnancy! As much as you can anyways, I know it's really hard with sickness and such sometimes (been there! Ugh...)

My wife still works out 6 days a week, same schedule as before! She still lifts heavy weights in moderation, she runs a lot, does T25...etc. She's going to continue as long as she can too. I was 17 when I was pregnant with my son, I ate crap food and didn't do ANYTHING...I felt terrible my whole pregnancy and ended up gaining over 85 lbs. My metabolism since then, has been completely destroyed. I wish I knew then what I know now.

My wife sent me this video! It's not yoga, but it's very empowering! I shared or on my journal too :D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxehb6hQjmI&sns=em


----------



## northern_me

Great video! I'm currently looking for prenatal fitness classes offered here (probably nothing, knowing this place)


----------



## sharnw

Eidson thanks for that! Makes me even more motivated now :)


----------



## Scottish

Yes thank you both ! This happened to me last year I gained 3 stone when pregnant and have only lost 1 stone since giving birth! That is because of my nausea stopping me from being able to lift my ass to do anything active lol but this time I going to promise and push myself to not sit on my ass and actually do more! Plus my one year old also keeps me on my toes this time haha :haha:


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm game, Northern. I will either do pilates, yoga or done form of cardio 6 days a week  Mondays are usually my day off.


----------



## northern_me

Sounds good! I'm going to do a yoga video once DD goes to bed in a bit. Going to sneak it in before Big Brother comes on!

I'm going to try to do all stretches for as long as I can. My back is in need of a good stretch so I'm going to try to incorporate as much of that as possible.


----------



## bump2be

I'm trying to stay active as well. Still going for a run every night and doing yoga about 2 - 3 times a week. I'll probably stop running when my bump starts showing and take up walking instead. I think it's really important to keep fit.

Is anyone around 5 weeks 5 days and not having any MS yet? I'm still feeling o.k., just super tired and v. Painful boobs.


----------



## Eidson23

bump2be said:


> I'm trying to stay active as well. Still going for a run every night and doing yoga about 2 - 3 times a week. I'll probably stop running when my bump starts showing and take up walking instead. I think it's really important to keep fit.
> 
> Is anyone around 5 weeks 5 days and not having any MS yet? I'm still feeling o.k., just super tired and v. Painful boobs.

My wife is exactly 5w+5d, she hasn't had MS at all. She's had a few bouts of nausea that passes very quickly, sore breasts and very tired like you.


----------



## northern_me

Do you know that it is impossible to do yoga with a dog?

She interrupts me every.single.time!


----------



## MrsA22

I'm telling my OH tonight! So excited. Just wrapped up two tests up, onesie and a book I picked up at Barnes and Noble this morning(Be Prepared: a practical handbook for new dads). I also set up the video camera and practiced with it. 

My plan is after his shower, he always comes down and we watch tv. While in the shower, I'll put the gift on the table. After I hear up get out of the shower, I'll hit the recording button on the camera because he comes down pretty fast from upstairs. I don't want to watch him open the gift through the lens of my iPhone camera. 

Here goes nothing!


----------



## maggz

Yes northern I'm down for some motivation! I downloaded a couple of yoga videos the other day - but that's as far as I got :haha: I'm horrible at exercising and I know how much better of a pregnancy I'm gonna have if I'm active so I really gotta get off my butt! 

My non existent ms still worries me but I still have more than a week to reach the holy 6w point lol... My chest/tummy feels very heavy but hungry all the time, it's a very odd feeling! Like I literally couldn't get anything down my throat but my stomach wants food. :wacko:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Citrus, thanks for telling me I'm not a bad person! I am going to hold off on telling my mom until I feel ready (for her and for most of my family to know too, as she will likely "forget" not to tell!). 

Ankqtpie, I meant to reply to your post a few pages back about that "Oh no, what did I do?" feeling! I have been feeling that way since our bfp! I am excited and feel so lucky! But then I look at my 6-yo DD and think, BUT THIS ONE JUST GOT MANAGEABLE! :haha: 

Kirsty we too will tell DD after the 12-week scan. She is way to sensitive to deal with a mc, but she's bright and any longer than that she's going to call it herself!

Sarahok I have been so cranky especially today! Luckily hubs just laughs at me but I feel bad for my DD.

Northern, yes, I am in! I have been walking (enough to sweat, I wasn't running long / regularly enough before I got preg to feel comfortable running now) at least 1 mile/ 30 minutes daily and want to start doing yoga too! 

Yay for such a healthy group of April mommies! :bodyb:


----------



## bump2be

Eidson23 said:


> bump2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stay active as well. Still going for a run every night and doing yoga about 2 - 3 times a week. I'll probably stop running when my bump starts showing and take up walking instead. I think it's really important to keep fit.
> 
> Is anyone around 5 weeks 5 days and not having any MS yet? I'm still feeling o.k., just super tired and v. Painful boobs.
> 
> My wife is exactly 5w+5d, she hasn't had MS at all. She's had a few bouts of nausea that passes very quickly, sore breasts and very tired like you.Click to expand...

Thanks Eidson! Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## RayeAnne

Northern_me : I LOVE yoga! I have a great dane, so pretty much living is impossible. He's really in my business all the time lol :)

MrsA22: How fun! Let us know how it goes! I wish I had more patience and planning with my DH. I just ran out of the bathroom like a crazy lady, and even then he thought the lines weren't 'dark enough' for him to believe hahah oh geezeeeeee.


----------



## maggz

Hahah Raye same here I always give up on doing surprises cause I'm too impatient! 
Dang a great dane! We have a lab mix who's pretty small for a lab and he manages to be in our way all.the.time. Ahh...


----------



## amygrrrango

MrsA22 said:


> I'm telling my OH tonight! So excited. Just wrapped up two tests up, onesie and a book I picked up at Barnes and Noble this morning(Be Prepared: a practical handbook for new dads). I also set up the video camera and practiced with it.
> 
> My plan is after his shower, he always comes down and we watch tv. While in the shower, I'll put the gift on the table. After I hear up get out of the shower, I'll hit the recording button on the camera because he comes down pretty fast from upstairs. I don't want to watch him open the gift through the lens of my iPhone camera.
> 
> Here goes nothing!

Awww, so sweet! Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## RayeAnne

maggz said:


> Hahah Raye same here I always give up on doing surprises cause I'm too impatient!
> Dang a great dane! We have a lab mix who's pretty small for a lab and he manages to be in our way all.the.time. Ahh...

I love him when I'm home alone all day/night when DH works, but seriously, I'm not sure I'll ever have a big dog again :haha:

DH got all excited the day after I got my BFP. I took a digi that morning and showed him. He was so excited :dohh: I said well yea I knew I was pregnant YESTERDAY !! LOL


----------



## Eidson23

Can we *please* post pictures of our pups?! I LOVE great danes, not sure I'd ever be able to own one as they are like small horses :haha:

Here are my idiots. My wife calls them our ugly kids :rofl: because my son thinks it's hilarious. I love them to bits, but they are both up our butts constantly. Both labs mixes, not sure with what though. This was today btw, after their BATH which they hate. You'd think we were butchering them in the tub.
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo24_zpsba53f9a4.jpg


----------



## ssjad

Just popping in to say hi ladies. I'm due April 4th but bubby will probably come March as my last two were induced early.
I'll probably stalk more than write as experience in these forums shows that most of you are active here when I'm asleep.

Anyway, hi!


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm keen to join in with being active! Although I have to say last pregnancy I was active and only put on the minimum recommend amount of weight and I STILL had a long labour. But I think that was due to stress and trauma. Here's hoping for a better go of it this time!

My dd is only 19 months so obviously she doesn't get the whole having a baby thing. We have told her she's going to be a big sister and when she sits on my lap I say kiss the baby and she kisses my belly. Its so cute!


----------



## maggz

Here's our pup... We got him from the shelter he's a total goofball but makes our lives very funny :haha: 
His ears used to fold over all cute when he was smaller but now one stands up and one folds, my dh says that's a sign of insanity ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2399.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eidson23

maggz said:


> Here's our pup... We got him from the shelter he's a total goofball but makes our lives very funny :haha:
> His ears used to fold over all cute when he was smaller but now one stands up and one folds, my dh says that's a sign of insanity ;)

How cute is he?! I love the ears :rofl: both of ours are shelter pups too. The yellow one came to us with all kinds of parasites...she had a lot of vet trips her first year! And the black one had pretty bad heart worms, which she had surgery for.


----------



## maggz

That sounds intense! Poor pups :( But lucky they got a good home and are better :) How old are they?


----------



## maggz

Also if I may ask Eidson, which one of you is preggerz? (In the avatar pic)
Your boy is so cute :D


----------



## Eidson23

The yellow lab is about a year and a half, and the black lab is 4ish? They didn't know how old the black lab was at the shelter, so they "approximated" her to be about 2.

I am the one on the left with darker hair, and my wife (on the right) is pregnant. And thank you! He is so excited to be a big brother, he still doesn't know :D


----------



## xkirstyx

This is my fur baby. She hasn't left my side since my bfp! She's worse than the kids! I can't even pee without her being there!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sharnw

Cute fur babies ladies :)


----------



## Button#

I have a yoga DVD that I bought last pregnancy, still in it's wrapper. I'm going to actually put it in the DVD player this time and use it. I was doing a Body Balance class on Saturdays but I'm worried it will look really obvious if I have to do the modifications and there are people I know in the class. The same centre also does pregnancy yoga so I will start that at some point. 

I don't know when I'll tell LO, I don't know when he'll actually understand.


----------



## Scottish

Cute pics of your wee fur balls!

I don't have any but enjoying looking at all yours :) 

Mrsa22 how did oh take news ? Hope u got it all recorded x

Welcome ssjad! Have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Started brown spotting again.


----------



## Scottish

Fingers crossed all is well Kirsty! Hope it stops quickly xxx


----------



## citrusfruit

Like you said before Kirsty, it happened in your other pregnancies so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. 

Thanks for all the workout motivation ladies! I went to the gym yesterday but then was worried I'd overdone it so I was glad to read that many of you are keeping up old workout regimes. The only exercise I do regularly is cycle to work. Everyone think that's ok for a while?? The NHS says I shouldn't, but I think it's only due to risk of falling and I'm pretty confident on a bike. What do you think?


----------



## Oswin

Morning ladies! 
TaraCathryn - i think you're right to hold off telling your mum :thumbup: It's your pregnancy, she can just wait! 
Eidson - Gooorgeous doggies :kiss: We used to have a beautiful lab cross collie, miss him every day. He died when my little boy was 11 months old. 
MrsA - oooooooohhhh can't wait to heae how you're pregnancy announcement went!! 

Right, so me - I have my scan today. If I'm honest I'm going with a negative mindset, so if there's a little healthy blueberry in there I think I may fall off the bed!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Good luck oswin!!!!


----------



## Oswin

citrusfruit said:


> Good luck oswin!!!!

Thank you... I'm in major panic mode, feel so sick and shaky.


----------



## sharnw

GL Oswin! X


----------



## GreyGirl

This is our 8 year old Greyhound. He's not only handsome, but excellent with our daughter :)


----------



## Oswin

GreyGirl he's stunning!


----------



## July28th

:hi: Hi ladies!

Can I join your group?

I just got my bfp this morning! As far as I can figure out, I think I'm due April 22nd!

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :flow:


----------



## Scottish

Lovely grey girl!

Good luck oswin! Look forward to pics x


----------



## Scottish

July28th said:


> :hi: Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I join your group?
> 
> I just got my bfp this morning! As far as I can figure out, I think I'm due April 22nd!
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :flow:

Welcome :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck oswin! 

Welcome July x


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks - I think he's pretty gorgeous :D He's almost perfect...if it wasn't for his separation anxiety he would be!


----------



## citrusfruit

He is definitely handsome!!


----------



## northern_me

I need to not be sick. 4 diclectin pills a day and I'm still eating Popsicles at 9:00am.


----------



## MrsA22

Oh my gosh! It went great! While he was in the shower, it set up the camera. He took FOREVER(he swears he didn't) and then started getting ready for bed and started taking out his contacts, brushing his teeth, etc. 

I needed to get him downstairs. I knew he'd let the dog out but I told him we didn't have dessert and had to finish the ripe watermelon we have. He told the dog we were going to let him out so the dog ran, flying down the stairs. The first part of the video is me letting the dog out and all these bugs flying in cause I had every light on. I did get it all on tape!

I got him to sit at the table, where his gift was waiting. On my 30th, he gave me my gift(beautiful diamond infinity necklace) 30 minutes before my birthday was over. I babbled on how I wasn't going to do that to him and he was getting a gift tonight, Saturday and Tueaday(actual birthday). I rambled on a lot because I was so nervous. 

He opened the onesie first and was like "okay?" And was looking very confused and just stared at me(Later he said he was trying to see what my face would give away). I was like "come on.." Then had him open th next present, the tests. Once he did, he just sat there stunned. I asked him what he thought about the onesie and he was like "I thought maybe it was for the future." He was STUNNED. I can never surprise him! I loved his reaction the best with the card. It said "yah! Way to go! Wahoo!" And the inside said "You did it!" It is funny. 

He told me there were things in the last week that made him think I could be(said he didn't see extra trash from the period I claimed to be having) and just other stuff I had said but didn't give it a second thought. In the end he had no idea!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Scottish

Aww that's lovely mrsa22 great idea !!


----------



## northern_me

Mrs. A where did you get that Red Sox onesie!?? I'm pretty sure we will have Red Sox themed everything. Two huge fans right here. My little girl even likes them.


----------



## MrsA22

northern_me said:


> Mrs. A where did you get that Red Sox onesie!?? I'm pretty sure we will have Red Sox themed everything. Two huge fans right here. My little girl even likes them.

I got it from Amazon! It actually came from CafePress but you couldn't order the "Just like daddy!" one on cafepress, they only had "just like grandpa!"(which I ordered accidentally first. Whoops!) but it is on amazon.


----------



## AugustBride6

Good luck today Oswin!

Today's workout is in the books. I went to bed early and I feel a million times better this morning. Sleep is awesome!

Here are my 2 furry children. The chocolate is Cubby, he just turned 3 this month. The yellow is Wrigley, he will be 2 in December. They are soul mates lol
 



Attached Files:







2-7C0C1714-317436-800.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Beanonorder

I am SO tired.... 

I have no idea when I'm going to go to the doctor again. I had to take dd to the doctor and while there I checked on the prenatal packages. They cost even more than I was expecting! I told dh the prices and he said well as long as you take your vitamins things will be fine won't they. I was speechless. I said to him I do need to see someone! You'd swear we'd never done this before!


----------



## RayeAnne

Here is our big snuggly guy! :haha:

Him and my DD are BFF's.

I love all the pup pics!!
 



Attached Files:







roo.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## northern_me

I forgot to put a picture of my dog Darcie, whom I can't tolerate the smell of right now!
 



Attached Files:







dog.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RayeAnne

She's been crawling/laying all over him since day 1 :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







roo1.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AugustBride6

Precious!!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Lovely pics rayanne. Loving all the puppy pics. Wish I could get one, but my cat would NEVER forgive me!


----------



## sarahok

Here is my little guy. Hoping he does ok with the adjustment. He is my baby, and I have a feeling he won't be thrilled about having another baby in the house lol. Love seeing all your pups!!

Today's workout is in the books! Keep it up ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maggz

Aw I love how good big dogs are with babies! So cute :D


----------



## maggz

Oh, and I'm officially an apple seed today! :happydance:
I'm not feeling so hot this morning no real ms just... blaahh somehow.

northern I feel so bad for you, sucks that the medicine isn't working too well either. I really hope you'll get some relief soon enough :hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

I agree :hug: northern


----------



## northern_me

I have to get this out of my system.

I told my coworker YESTERDAY that I'm pregnant. She has been a total ignorant bitch to me ever since. Yesterday she told me I'm going to be huge and it is going to be hilarious. Then she was walking behind me and told me I'm not supposed to be waddling yet (What the ACTUAL F!?). Today she told me I can't complain about being sick because I tried to get pregnant and apparently I "asked" for this. Now she just said to another coworker "This is going to be a VERY long 9 months". I told her "its 7, actually. Don't worry about it". 

She is a complete and utter pig. I am so upset right now. I didn't do anything to her or say anything to her. I don't ever complain or shoot her down when she is complaining endlessly about her 14 year old son. I wasn't going to tell her and now I wish I hadn't. She is so ignorant and nasty. 

If I call her out on this she is going to blame my hormones or being pregnant. I don't even know what to do right now because I can't work in this environment for the next 7 months. She only had one child and I tried for 1.5 years for this baby and struggled through it and she knew it. I feel like she was enjoying the fact I struggled like she did and now she is jealous because I moved on past her.


----------



## Scottish

Northern she sounds jealous! People tend to get nasty when jealous! It's hard to ignore when you have to work with her! Can you talk to your boss and explain how she is making you feel? It's bullying behaviour! X


----------



## sarahok

How incredibly rude, Northern! So sorry you are having to deal with that nastiness. I tried for a long time for this baby as well. I really can't imagine after going through that how you could not feel happy and excited for someone who had been through the same struggle. Chin up! (And try not to let that middle finger creep up as well!)


----------



## northern_me

Thanks ladies. I actually just went and spoke to my boss. I have a great relationship with her. I told her that I was probably going to put her in her place really soon and I didn't want her to think I was just freaking out and being nasty. She said to go ahead and that nobody would think I was crazy because I wouldn't be the first one to shut her down for being mean.

That makes me feel better.


----------



## Oswin

:happydance:Soooo I've been put back a week to about 6weeks, and apparently the gestational sac is slightly low in my uterus, though she didn't actually mention that, I read it on the notes she gave me (which according to Google is a bit of a risk??) but for now I do indeed have two heartbeats!!! Baby's measuring 4mm, and i saw the flickering heartbeat :cloud9: 
She saw a little area of blood/possibly a tiny clot, so that would explain the spotting.


----------



## northern_me

Oswin that is wonderful! So lucky to see the heart beat this early!


----------



## AugustBride6

Oswin said:


> :happydance:Soooo I've been put back a week to about 6weeks, and apparently the gestational sac is slightly low in my uterus, though she didn't actually mention that, I read it on the notes she gave me (which according to Google is a bit of a risk??) but for now I do indeed have two heartbeats!!! Baby's measuring 4mm, and i saw the flickering heartbeat :cloud9:
> She saw a little area of blood/possibly a tiny clot, so that would explain the spotting.

When I first read this I thought you meant twins! Did you mean twins? Or are you counting your HB :)


----------



## Oswin

AugustBride6 said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Soooo I've been put back a week to about 6weeks, and apparently the gestational sac is slightly low in my uterus, though she didn't actually mention that, I read it on the notes she gave me (which according to Google is a bit of a risk??) but for now I do indeed have two heartbeats!!! Baby's measuring 4mm, and i saw the flickering heartbeat :cloud9:
> She saw a little area of blood/possibly a tiny clot, so that would explain the spotting.
> 
> When I first read this I thought you meant twins! Did you mean twins? Or are you counting your HB :)Click to expand...

Oh gosh haha, no, literally two: mine and baby's. I'm a Whovian, so the whole 'two hearts' aspect of pregnancy is a big thing to me :rofl:


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm glad we got that cleared up!

So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## amygrrrango

Here's our little girl... she's not spoiled at all! :) Hoping she loves being a big sister.

Went to spin class this morning, so joining you ladies in workout complete! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







booboo.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Scottish

Phew :haha: I thought it was twins as well lol 

I wonder how many of us are having twins ?!?!? Last thread to was in had lots of them! I guess once we all start getting scans we will find out eekkk


----------



## Suzy18

Here's my little fur ball when I gave her a bath last month. You can see how she enjoyed it O:)

I had my first scan today. Baby measures 1 cm and has a strong heartbeat!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pipoca.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xkirstyx

Lol I thought you meant twins aswell! I got excited there! Glad everything is fine! Xxx


----------



## Oswin

:rofl: might need to rethink my planned pregnancy announcement, as that's about having two heartbeats (though it'll be v clearly Doctor Who thene, so might be clearer?!)


----------



## citrusfruit

Congrats oswin and Suzy. I can't imagine if they told me it was twins! I'd be mostly terrified, with a little excitement!

How would you all feel? Anyone with a family history?


----------



## sarahok

Yes I would think about that announcement because twins was the first thing I thought of also. Maybe some other way to word it. Like "an extra heartbeat" or something along those lines. 

So glad for the good scans! 

Multiples would be nuts. DH is convinced we are having multiples because it was our first cycle with Clomid + IUI and I had 3 follies come to maturity. After I got my BFP, he said, "Honey they were obviously just having trouble getting past the cervix. So 3 eggs + 67 million sperm = 3 babies!" 

I think it's just one because my symptoms are not ridiculous. DH has twin brothers, but I think the gene has to come from the mother's family. Then again, Clomid probably takes the genetics out of it completely. I hope it's just one, simply for the sake of an easier pregnancy with less chance of complications. But I would definitely be excited if it did end up being twins. :)


----------



## Eidson23

My wife has a family history of twins! She's actually quite worried, because she's a very tiny woman (5'1" on a good day :rolleyes: ) there are two sets of living twins in her family currently, but I think there have been more earlier down the road.

Congrats on the healthy babies already! I so can't wait to just hear the heartbeat. Our first appointment is tomorrow, but I'm not sure if they're doing any scans/dopplers. It's "prenatal orientation" for the Air Force, so we have no clue what to expect.

And I love the pictures of the pups! They're so cute! :D


----------



## Oswin

I think ill put (not twins) in brackets. Haha I can't give up my Doctor Who announcement :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

My gran is a twin! I have no idea how I would feel if I was to have twins!


----------



## Oswin

I'd be uber excited to have twins!


----------



## Scottish

Twins would be an exciting Thought but hard work lol ugh no sleep for years :haha:


----------



## Oswin

I have a couple of friends with twins, and have always been slightly jealous!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I would be terrified to have twins! I'm not mom enough for it!! 

Congrats to those having good scans! And I love all the pics of your pups. I'll have to grab a pic of my furstborn when I get home! :)


----------



## dom85

My OH has 7 sets of twins in his family, which I don't think affects our chances of having them except that I have twins in my family and its my generations turn to have them eek!

Loving all the furbaby pics, I have three of the cat variety. I think one of them will be pretty pleased at having another little person in the house because he loves my little boy, he's always following him and he sleeps on he stays with him at night in his room. 

I am soooo tired today! So glad it's Friday tomorrow!


----------



## northern_me

There are also twins on my side due to show up in my generation. OH jokes about it. I don't think it's funny. Not willing to entertain the idea, haha.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin! That's exciting! Congratulations! Did you have a feeling you might be having twins or did it totally surprise you? (you may have already said this and missed it)


----------



## Oswin

I'm not having twins :rofl: Single gestational sac, single embryo :thumbup:


----------



## AugustBride6

:haha:


----------



## Scottish

Lol :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Oswin congrats on your scan


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin said:


> I'm not having twins :rofl: Single gestational sac, single embryo :thumbup:

Oops I misread what you wrote and I thought you said you were excited to be having twins.


----------



## wanting2010

When TTC DS, I always thought it would be great to have twins, but after seeing how much work one baby at a time is I have reconsidered lol! That's not to say that if we ended up with twins I would be upset, but I would be a little overwhelmed, I think!


----------



## northern_me

This is going to be the longest 7 months!! Anyone else get these random bursts of excitement? I can be doing absolutely nothing and then I'm soooooo excited and can't wait to squish my LO with baby hugs.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm a twin :) I'd also love twins because I wanted 3 and hubby wants 2 (and will probably win) and so it'd be great to have the 3 I wanted :D


----------



## Lijsken87

Hi Ladies, 
I'm in Australia, so I'm never online when you guys are! Just a question.....I'm 7 weeks today. Three days ago I had my first scan and everything looked great-even saw the heartbeat!!! 

I keep reading everywhere, though, that the urge to be is a lot.....but this hasn't happened for me at all. I feel like nothing has changed in that department. Am I not drinking enough water....or are some of you not experiencing that either??


----------



## Lijsken87

Oops. And ignore the pregnancy ticker down below...it's out by a few days. hahaha


----------



## northern_me

I'm 7w+1d and not experiencing that yet.


----------



## citrusfruit

Welcome lijsken. Do u mean urge to pee?! If so I had it loads when I first found out, doesn't seem to be as often now but I still have to get up some nights where I never ever used to. 

Lovely to have an Aussie - we are many nations here!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Just thought - sorry if you've posted before, it's hard to keep track.


----------



## maggz

Wow congrats on your scans oswin and suzy :D :happydance: 

northern that coworker does indeed sound jealous and a total bitch! She probably got super big when she was pregnant and felt bad about it. Let us know what you say to her! 

The urge to pee: YES. But it also depends on how much water I drink, obviously, haha. When I'm home I usually drink lots of water and I pee constantly, and it got way more after I got preggerz. 

Funny, my sister posted on her fb today that she had a dream someone close to her is gonna have a baby soon and tagged all her child bearing age friends and family and everyone's pointing towards me all "you're next!!!" :haha: if they only knew ;)


----------



## mamaespo

Im a little late but these are our fur babies! We have 3 big dogs and they are so sweet!! (great dane, golden, golden/lab mix) Today I went on a two mile walk with the dogs and survived so hopefully I will keep that up. Congrats for all of you with scans! I can't wait :) 

Maggz- thats so funny! a friend of mine said the same thing to me bc she had a "dream" that someone was pregnant! I haven't told her I am yet so it will be funny when I do.

when are you guys planning on telling people? Its really hard to keep this a secret!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1826.jpg
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3267.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## northern_me

I started a preg journal! Our Little April Fools Baby!

I'm going to go through and update everyone's due dates again.


----------



## MrsA22

northern_me said:


> This is going to be the longest 7 months!! Anyone else get these random bursts of excitement? I can be doing absolutely nothing and then I'm soooooo excited and can't wait to squish my LO with baby hugs.

Me! Still doesnt seem real. It is so early. Maybe after my first scan?


----------



## northern_me

Okay, everyone is updated! Lots of people who haven't listed a due date (or I ended up skipping over it, in which case I apologize!).

We have such a big group with more to come, most likely! Must have been a hot summer ;)


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies can I join? MrsA22 invited me to join, we've been chatting for a while elsewhere. I'm due around April 12th, haven't had my first appt yet, it's on the 26th. DH and I've been TTC for nearly 4 years, you can see my signature to see what we've done. Somehow we got pregnant on our own to our surprise and found out Sunday! We are excited but scared because it seems too good to be true.

My progesterone was low, found out yesterday, it was 9.7 and should be at least 20. Started progesterone supplements yesterday and get labs rechecked tomorrow so keeping my fx'd it's at least gone up. If it goes down I'll be crushed because that will mean it's very likely not viable. I'm having typical symptoms for where I am so I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome Dini! Congrats on your BFP & good luck--fingers xed for your progesterone & a sticky, healthy bean!

Northern, thanks for all your work keeping our stats up-to-date! You're a supermom! Did you tell that bitch at work where to stick her awful attitude? It's so sad when people can't bear others' happiness (even when tempered by the HG you're dealing with!).

Here's my furkid (I hope this works):


So this evening we took DD to meet her first grade teacher, and a thought hit me: DD will finish 6th grade and be done with elementary school. Then this bean will start kindergarten! :haha:

And, DH had Chinese food for lunch today, and brought me his fortune cookie message, which says, "A short stranger will soon enter your life with blessings to share."
:wohoo:


----------



## maggz

Hey Dini, congrats and welcome :flower:
I hope your progesterone supplements help! fx for you :) 

mamaespo your dogs are so cute :) As for telling we're gonna keep our mouths shut a little longer, at least until the first scan is done. You think you'll hold out much longer??

Thanks for updating northern, gonna check out your journal :) 

Did I tell you guys my hcg levels were 16dpo: 763 and 18dpo: 1749 :D Yay!


----------



## ssjad

Hi Lijsken, I'm an Aussie too (and I just noticed we're due on the same day!). I wake up in the morning and there's like ten pages to read.

What's with the workout stuff? Is there a challenge going on or something?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Ssjad, less of a challenge, more of a pact to stay active. :) Speaking of which, thanks to you gals I didn't skip my workout tonight even though I desperately wanted to!  So... Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Eidson23

TaraCathryn said:


> Ssjad, less of a challenge, more of a pact to stay active. :) Speaking of which, thanks to you gals I didn't skip my workout tonight even though I desperately wanted to!  So... Thanks!:thumbup:

My wife worked out last night and almost hurled on our carpets LOL. I told her if she's really feeling green not to do it, but she didn't listen. She did take a rest day today though :haha:


----------



## ssjad

Ah. Good thing to do! I nearly puked during spin this morning. Hard work, exercising with morning sickness!


----------



## maggz

Lol I still haven't done anything :blush:


----------



## ssjad

I have to be very honest here. .. the only reason I exercise atm is so I can have a break from my 5mo and tantrumy 19mo. My need for a break from them is greater than my desire to not exercise. ;-)


----------



## maggz

:haha: we're all crazy here ;) Nahh just kidding I totally get needing a break and I don't even have kids! You have a 5 month old?!


----------



## ssjad

Haha crazy I can identify with. Yes, she'll be 12-13 months when the next one comes. And the next oldest is 14 months older. I fear I may actually lose my sanity!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Going to phone epu in a while. Brown spotting turned pink and really crampy. I'm scared :-(


----------



## sharnw

Kirsty my fingers are crossed it's normal like your other pregnancies xxxxx


----------



## maggz

ssjad have you seen a blog called The Freckled Fox? It's a girl in her twenties, she had her 4th baby last year in 4 years! I don't know how you do it - my hat's off to you :) 

oh no kirsty hope it turns out okay fx will be thinking of you, am going to bed now...


----------



## Lijsken87

ssjad said:


> Hi Lijsken, I'm an Aussie too (and I just noticed we're due on the same day!). I wake up in the morning and there's like ten pages to read.
> 
> What's with the workout stuff? Is there a challenge going on or something?

I know it's so hard to keep up! 

But it's so encouraging to be reading other's who are due around the same time....to see what others are experiencing and what is "normal."

I still feel a little anxious about this pregnancy, and still haven't gotten excited yet. Which is weird for me...since I've wanted to be a Mum for such a LONG time. 
I think after you got through a complete molar pregnancy and go on "cancer watch" for six months....facing a pregnancy feels like a scary thing....you constantly worry about it being another abnormal pregnancy, fear getting cancer DURING your pregnancy and fear that the pregnancy won't even last. Something I guess all Mums-to-be face....only extreme. :cry:

But signs are all good....we saw a heart beat....I've made it to seven weeks, I was sick for two days (who gets excited about being sick?! haha) and yeah.....just gotta keep positive. 

So glad I can have this group....I'm sure we're in the middle of making some stinking cute little babies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Thinking of you Kirsty.


----------



## ssjad

Thanks Maggz, I'll check it out.

Kirsty, really hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

I think it's stopping and turning brown again. Dunno what to do now. Might still phone and see what they say x


----------



## Lijsken87

Thinking of you Kirsty....hope everything is okay. Sending lots of love and good thoughts!! xxxx


----------



## citrusfruit

Kirsty I'd say it's worth a call or a visit to your docs. They might give you an early scan which would put your mind at rest? I'd go and not mention it had happened before!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hope all is ok Kirsty xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Spoke to midwife she's going to phone again in a couple of hours and maybe be having a scan next week x


----------



## Scottish

northern_me said:


> I started a preg journal! Our Little April Fools Baby!
> 
> I'm going to go through and update everyone's due dates again.

Thanks Hun :flower:




maggz said:


> Lol I still haven't done anything :blush:

Me to! :blush:



ssjad said:


> I have to be very honest here. .. the only reason I exercise atm is so I can have a break from my 5mo and tantrumy 19mo. My need for a break from them is greater than my desire to not exercise. ;-)

Wow well done you! Bet your house always got something going on! I would love to have so many kids close together and this time there will be 20 month gap which I thought was really close :haha:



xkirstyx said:


> Going to phone epu in a while. Brown spotting turned pink and really crampy. I'm scared :-(

Thinking of you and hope it is nothing and stops hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## Oswin

Hugs Kirsty. Cramping is normal, and the spotting could be any number of things - mine is a little bruise inside my uterus, and last time i had pink spotting and it was apparently nothing! Xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

I also seem to have a lot to catch up on when I get the chance to come online! 

Northern sorry about your co-worker! Hope the situation improves! At least your boss is behind you. 

kirsty I hope your spotting turns out to be nothing. When mine was red it also stressed me out - but then it went brown and stopped. 

The dogs are all cute! We just have a cat. Which I think we're going to get told we can't have!

Its hard being at work with no one knowing I'm pregnant. I had to make excuses as to why I couldn't collect textbooks or go out for drinks after work.


----------



## xkirstyx

Spotting has turned brown and is stopping again. Really crampy with back pain now


----------



## ssjad

I hope you're resting up, Kirsty... I know how scary this is. Pity you couldn't get in for an earlier ultrasound.


----------



## northern_me

Good luck Kristy!

Only have to work till 1 today! Hooray for summer hours. Only 4.5 hours of trying to suppress vomit in front of other! Yay! 

I'm trying to put on a better attitude today and not be so grumpy.


----------



## Scottish

Hope you ok Kirsty :hugs:

Northern yippee for half days! They are the best :D hope your co worker not being as nasty today!


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv to go to hospital on Tuesday for a check over and scan. They want to wait till I'm at least 6 weeks so they can see baby better but if I get worse iv to phone straight away and the will get me in sooner. X


----------



## Scottish

Bet Tuesday can't come quick enough! Hope it all has eased of now? Hoping you see a healthy baby on Tuesday xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

I know that's my SIL 21st aswell and we have a big family meal booked so really hope I get good news! Iv to be there for 9.15 so at least I'm not going to be sitting about all day stressing x


----------



## July28th

Kirsty, just popping in to say I hope Tuesday is a good day for you, and it turns out to be nothing. Hope the weekend doesn't drive you too crazy xx


----------



## Suzy18

Fx'd Kirsty! Hope everything is just fine :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks everyone xxxxx


----------



## Oswin

Whatever happens Kirsty, we're all here for you x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Kirsty, fxd for you. I hope you get some rest this weekend & great news Tuesday. :hugs:

Northern, I like your positive attitude! :thumbup:

Eidson, if / when I start feeling green, I'm may to have to adjust my workout--or at least eat a snack before my a.m. ones! I really tip my hat to you ladies doing tough workouts still--I went to spin class one time when I was in good shape and not pregnant, and at the end I got off the bike and literally passed out!! :haha: 

To those who haven't exercised yet... Want us to encourage you, or let you be? I did NOTHING (and ate everything, once ms settled) during my 1st preg @ 24. It feels so much better to be moving--but it also seems so much more doable now @ 30 as I've grown and know better what I'm capable of. Even a 15 minute walk benefits you and your bean. You can do it!:)

TGIF, I am very spoiled with my schedule so no work for me today! Off to exercise and spend a productive day with DD! Have a great day/night all!


----------



## AugustBride6

I woke up this morning to a lot of cramping and light bleeding. I'm heading to doctor once I pull it together for blood work but fairly confident I'm having a miscarriage.


----------



## xkirstyx

August I have everything crossed for you hun. Hope it is just out bodies being a pain and our babies are fine xxxxx


----------



## nessaw

August and kirsty keeping everything crossed for you both.x


----------



## Dini

August and Kristy I hope everything turns out okay! I have seen so many stories where people had the same problem and it turned out okay so fx'd very tightly!!

I'm about to go get labs done this morning, hoping that my levels come back better than Monday's. I'm still so nervous because of my progesterone level being so low but no spotting or major cramping, and since I'm neurotic, I test every morning to see if my line is still dark and it was!

So far today I feel okay, light cramping which I've had on and off the entire time. No real nausea today, yesterday was the first day I really had it, and it didn't hit until about 11am. 

As for exercise for me, I wasn't doing anything crazy vigorous before other than my elliptical which at times got intense but I am relatively active and make sure to get my 10,000 steps a day, which for my short legs is about 5 miles. Today I think I'm going to take my fur baby for a walk or run her in the back yard a bit. 

I walk a lot at work and work 12 hour shifts so I'm not at all idle but will wait until I see the OB on the 26th before taking on any "workouts" so to speak because of my risk with my low progesterone I don't want to rock the boat.


----------



## RayeAnne

August and Kirsty, hoping everything is ok. <3


----------



## dom85

Got everything crossed for you Kirsty and August6, really hope everything is ok.

So glad it's Friday! I work early in the morning and finish at lunchtimes, and there will be no more exercise for me today. My job involves constant walking and some lifting and I am shattered today. I am going to look for some kind of pregnancy workout DVD and when my little boy starts school in September I had been planning on signing up for a swimming membership so that I can go between finishing work and picking DS up from school and from what I've read that should still be fine.

We're getting into the habit of walking to the park after dinner as well because I am really really trying to avoid getting gestational diabetes again but I'm fighting against a pretty strong family history of it as well as having it before but hopefully some of the changes I've made will make a difference.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Friday!


----------



## northern_me

Good luck and sticky thoughts, August.

This day is going ok so far. I've barred myself in my office with one of my coworkers eating nachos haha. I can actually keep them down! We are very productive on Fridays. 

We have finally settled on names! So excited!!


----------



## July28th

August, keeping my fx and thinking of you. Hope you're ok.

Northern, can't believe you've decided on names already! I think it might take us months to agree on anything. Does anyone have their names picked out yet?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- Good thoughts are with you! I am hoping you find out excellent news. At least the spotting is still in the normal range for spotting during pregnancy. I know it's still scary because I had spotting with my son. Who knows why spotting happens in healthy pregnancies sometimes. I do hope all is well!

August- Maybe it's just from implantation because it's so early? Thinking of you and hoping you find out good news as well!


----------



## RebeccaR19

July28th said:


> August, keeping my fx and thinking of you. Hope you're ok.
> 
> Northern, can't believe you've decided on names already! I think it might take us months to agree on anything. Does anyone have their names picked out yet?

I do...Grant Deen for a boy...but I have had that name for a long time. Deen is a family name and I love the name Grant. And we are at Carolyn for a girl but have not decided on a middle name yet.


----------



## xkirstyx

I think we have our girls name no idea for a boy


----------



## Button#

August - I hope everything is ok.

We're definitely having Cordelia Ivy if it's a girl. I quite like Eric for a boy.


----------



## northern_me

We have Seth for a boy and Adelaide for a girl!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck august hope all turns out well! Remember we are here for you!

I bought another test today as I just had to :haha: anyway the test line came up as the pee made it's way across and is now gone from pink to purple and stole the control lines pinkness lol. Never seen a stronger test line!!! Which of course fills me with relief when I still haven't had any ms!

:cloud9:

Hope use don't mind me posting it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RebeccaR19

My 3-year-old is driving me crazy this morning. I don't have the energy to deal with his drama today.


----------



## xkirstyx

Fab lines Scottish!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Thank you everyone. I'm going to school to have lunch with my youngest and then I will patiently wait for the call. 

Kristy.....I hope you get some good news. Why must things be so complicated!


----------



## Oswin

I have my girls name picked out: it's been the same since I was about 7!


----------



## maggz

3 weeks today till my ultrasound... Ahh how am I gonna be able to wait?! I'm obsessed!


----------



## Oswin

maggz said:


> 3 weeks today till my ultrasound... Ahh how am I gonna be able to wait?! I'm obsessed!

I have NO idea, i nearly went out of my mind waiting for mine :loopy:


----------



## wanting2010

Kirsty and August, I hope everything is okay! Thinking of you both and keeping my fx for you! 

DH and I took forever to decide on DS's name for sure. We used the only two boy's names we both liked for him- Jackson Cooper. And we couldn't agree on a girl's name at all. One of my favorite girl's names is Piper, but DH doesn't like it, and he doesn't seem to agree that my vote should count more than his since I have to do all the hard work. I really like Holden and Sawyer for a boy, but again- DH doesn't!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Your names are all so lovely! I was just mentioning to DH this morning that I haven't really thought of any yet! When I was preg with DD we had a boy's name basically from day 1, DH's dad's first name & my dad's middle. Luckily it was a girl bc after she was born we found out my FIL hates his first name! 

August, let us know when you hear something. We're all here for you.

Rebecca my 6-yo is driving me crazy as well & she is not 3! Sending patient thoughts your way (and hopes for a good nap!).

Scottish--omg I did the same yesterday--took another test!! Finally got a nice dark line and it made me feel so much better!

Maggz, I'm with you! 3.5 weeks until my ultrasound... I really think I'm gonna snap!!!


----------



## Eidson23

Went to the doctor appointment today. It was boring, just went over medical and family history, etc. It sucks because I'm kind of a third wheel. Even though our donor wasn't there, all the family history is his and hers. I'm kinda just floating there, nodding along. I'm sure I'll be able to be more involved at the normal prenatal visits, just this one was boring.

On a good note, ultrasound is in two weeks from today! :happydance: I wish we could have at least tried to hear a heartbeat or something...more waiting ugh.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi All just popping in to say hi, august and kirsty thinking of you rest up :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson23- I know, that appointment is boring even if you are the pregnant one. I was hoping to at least hear the HB at my first appointment as well. But I just sat there for an hour doing paperwork and giving blood. Fortunately, it's the only appointment like that! :)

TaraCathryn- Thank you! I couldn't take the insanity of his drama anymore. So we just went to the park. It was perfect to change his mindset and get a breath of fresh air. Now, I think he is all played out to go take an excellent nap!!
 



Attached Files:







20140815_123658.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Scottish

Hope you doing good whisper! Thanks for popping in! Xxxx x


----------



## xkirstyx

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hi All just popping in to say hi, august and kirsty thinking of you rest up :hugs:

Thank you hunny. Hope you're doing ok xxxxx


----------



## dom85

Urgh, just had the worst bout of vertigo, it's lasted about three hours, I couldn't stay upright and felt so so sick. The room just wouldn't stop spinning. Seems to have passed now, of course it would happen when OH is away for work for three days. I have experienced vertigo a couple of times before I was pregnant so I'm hoping its not related to the pregnancy and isn't something that is going to happen throughout the pregnancy :(


----------



## xkirstyx

So how's everyone feeling? What's your symptoms???


----------



## citrusfruit

So I had a long drive today, and hit a lot of traffic, and ended up holding my pee for hours and hours. It was excruciating and I feel so silly because I should've just stopped.

Now I'm sat here and the pain/urge to go hasn't really subsided and I'm worried I may have done some damage to the baby :-( The girls I'm with keep offering me painkillers, which I'd love to take, but cant. Anyone any words of wisdom??

Kirsty and August I'm thinking of you both xx


----------



## Dini

xkirstyx said:


> So how's everyone feeling? What's your symptoms???

At the moment feeling pretty good! Still having cramping off and on, urge to pee all the time, bb's are still sore and feel a bit heavy, and I can honestly say I am absent minded as can be! I've also had little bouts of nausea and vertigo here and there but nothing that lasts. 

Are you feeling better kirsty??

I just got a call from the RE's office, my labs now look wonderful! I've only been on the progesterone for 2 days and it went from 9.7 to 40!! Woohoo :happydance:

HCG is really good too. Monday at 18dpo it was 405, today at 22dpo it was 2301!!! :yipee:


----------



## Beanonorder

Thinking of you kirsty and August and sending positive, sticky thoughts.

Hi whisper, thanks for popping by. I hope you get your rainbow soon.

kirsty its 3am here and I feel so nauseous! I'm eating almonds to try settle my stomach. dd is still sick and has such a high fever. I can't handle this broken sleep anymore.


----------



## xkirstyx

In feeling loads better thanks dini. Bleeding and cramping stopped by lunch time. My symptoms sound just the same as you. A lot of the time I need to remind myself in pregnant coz most of the time all I have is sore boobs. Cramps and nausea come and go through the day but doesn't last too long. I tend to get nausea at about 2pm and again about now so really it comes a couple of hours after each meal x


----------



## Beanonorder

dini that's great news! And I also seem to have a serious case of baby brain! It drives me mad.

citrus sorry about how you're feeling. Although I don't have any advice I doubt you've done any damage to baby. You'll probably find your bladder is just tense and taking a while to relax after all that time.


----------



## Beankeeper

Gosh ladies, just been camping for a couple of days & you have been a chatty bunch!!

Kirsty & August, finger crossed for you both xx

I'm still getting nausea but not all the time. Seriously fatigued, went for a 5 mile walk this morning & struggled to function this afternoon! I'm toying with the idea of weaning my 21 month old. I had planned on nursing him until 2, but now that I'm pregnant, it's exhausting sometimes. Anyone else still nursing?


----------



## Beankeeper

Also, am I the only one without a dog?!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beankeeper said:


> Also, am I the only one without a dog?!

No, not at all! The only pets I have are hermit crabs.


----------



## RebeccaR19

xkirstyx said:


> So how's everyone feeling? What's your symptoms???

Right now my symptoms are...

fatigue
light-headedness every single time I stand up (getting really tired of that one)
shortness of breath
nausea
My sense of smell is off the charts..I think it's contributing to my nausea.
Sore boobs


----------



## northern_me

My symptoms are: nausea still, heartburn, sore boobs and today I am noticing the needing to pee a little more.

On the bright side, I think I have figured out a cocktail of baby safe drugs that is working for me! Diclectin 4xs a day and Zantec 2xs a day. I'm starting to believe what was left of my nausea was being caused by heart burn!


----------



## xkirstyx

I can't stop peeing! I swear I go like every 15 min!


----------



## Button#

I'm still getting mild nausea, sore boobs, getting tired easily. Also had a bit of a dodgy tummy today.

I also don't have a dog! I don't have any pets at the moment and probably won't for a long time.


----------



## sarahok

Did Zumba this morning. That was a really fun workout! I was thinking about how funny it will look if I keep doing it when my bump is big. It will look like I did a little too much booty shaking lol! 

Sorry you ladies who are concerned. Thoughts and prayers that everything will be fine. 

Symptom wise...about the same...very fatigued, cranky/emotional (I felt so sad I almost cried this morning before my workout for NO reason at all!), sore bbs, dizzy when standing quickly. Still waiting for MS but hasn't come on much yet.


----------



## northern_me

Sarah my Zumba instructor taught all through her pregnancy. She was a trooper, belly and all!


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> xkirstyx said:
> 
> 
> So how's everyone feeling? What's your symptoms???
> 
> At the moment feeling pretty good! Still having cramping off and on, urge to pee all the time, bb's are still sore and feel a bit heavy, and I can honestly say I am absent minded as can be! I've also had little bouts of nausea and vertigo here and there but nothing that lasts.
> 
> Are you feeling better kirsty??
> 
> I just got a call from the RE's office, my labs now look wonderful! I've only been on the progesterone for 2 days and it went from 9.7 to 40!! Woohoo :happydance:
> 
> HCG is really good too. Monday at 18dpo it was 405, today at 22dpo it was 2301!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear that! :)


----------



## bump2be

My symptoms are ssore boobs & very tired! Some how I'm not suffering from any nausea yet!

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Dini

Thank you MrsA. How are you feeling?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I'm so glad you're able to manage your nausea! I have reflux and know heartburn can definitely mimic & cause nausea.

My symptoms--most of which are less today, which worries me! --have been fatigue, hunger, heartburn, sore boobs, having to pee more (waking up in the night, ugh!), crankiness, and dull cramping in my lower abdomen/lower back/tailbone (I've gotten cramps in my tailbone since having back-labor w/ DD)--feels like af but dull and achey; kinda stresses me but I know it's normal. :wacko:


----------



## sharnw

Yay for everyone's symptoms! I have no symptoms at all :dohh: 
Although I do have a sharp pain on the right side of my stomach on the occasional time when I turn or stand up really quick. It started this week.


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel like I can't take a day off of here, or I have about 30 pages to catch up on!!! 

August & Kristy - Keeping my fx'd for you both that everything is okay.

Today I went in to my ob orientation at my doctors office. It was them giving me information about what to do and not to do, and what to expect with visits in their office. I guess their standard practice is to only give one U/S at 20 weeks.. unless medially necessary.. However, they said if a mom has had a history of m/c then they will usually do one at the first visit for reassurance and peace of mind. So I should get one when I go to my first real appointment in 27 days (but who's counting). 

I have occasional nausea, especially when I eat peanut butter.. odd.. but mostly just tired and boobs hurt. 

I am keeping up with my trainer twice a week, and am going to start doing a prenatal yoga class once a week. I need to motivate myself to go do some more cardio. I am also really going to focus on eating healthier (had a chicken cobb salad for lunch today.. so got my protein and veggies).. 

Oh.. and here are pictures of my fur babies. I have one miniature wiener dog (Sadie).. and a siamese cat (Kitty).
 



Attached Files:







10462613_845297745023_8658744377430485008_n.jpg
File size: 67.6 KB
Views: 4









10421640_843854302693_5989782594319468992_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## maggz

Wow all those symptoms ladies... me and sharnw will just be over here feeling nothing, my nausea is almost completely gone... I was thinking about it at work and it worried me so much that I took another test:winkwink:
Thankfully it was positive, the test line darker than the control line and all - phew! 

I'm glad you're better kirsty! 
Hope you feel better august :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Hey ladies, I thought I would update you. I'm definitely having have a mc. Just having a lazy day at home with the family. The hubby brought me cupcakes from my favorite bakery  Love him!


----------



## northern_me

Oh no August :-( I'm so sorry.


----------



## maggz

Oh I can't believe it august I am so sorry for your loss :nope: :hugs: :hugs:
Glad your dh is there for you.


----------



## Suzy18

I'm so sorry August :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

August :hugs:


----------



## Suzy18

My symptoms are:

fatigue
nausea
heartburn
emotional
I get hungry really fast and have to eat straight away but then I'm also full a lot faster, I can't eat as much in 1 sitting as I used to


----------



## Dini

August I'm so sorry, I wish I could give you some words to make you feel better but there are none, so glad DH is there for you, and cupcakes can do a world of good!!

Suzy, I'm the same way, I actually don't want to eat as much as I used to and I can't eat as much as I did. I do okay to snack occasionally but I am really only hungry about 2 hours after I get up in the morning. I was already losing weight before I got pregnant, as I am overweight, but I wasn't "dieting" per se, I was just eating healthier, so I haven't changed anything, I still eat the same foods, and I've lost a few pounds, but I'm not worried about that as I get sufficient calories and make sure to get the right protein and carbs and fruits and veggies (have to force myself there!) I'm not going to stress about the amount I eat, I figure my body will tell me when I need to consume more.


----------



## aknqtpie

August, I am so sorry :( I am glad DH is taking care of you though.


----------



## Dini

Here are my fur babies, well my two dogs anyway..

https://s8.postimg.org/jph0pq9wx/IMG_0480.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/aq5ogzhdf/IMG_0027.jpg

I will have to try to get a pic of my three cats together, but that is hard to do!


----------



## citrusfruit

So so sorry August. Glad you are being looked after x


----------



## ssjad

August, I'm so sorry. Please take care of yourself. Xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

August- I am sorry to hear your news. It is good to have someone loving and supportive by your side.


----------



## wanting2010

August, I am so sorry to hear your news. I'm glad your DH is being so supportive. Massive hugs!


----------



## July28th

August, I'm so sorry too for your loss xx


----------



## July28th

Beankeeper, haha, nope we don't have any animals! (I'm one of the newer bfps).

I've been a little bit anxious today, cos my frer this morning was lighter than yesterday's, but what I'm holding on to is that the superdrug test was darker. I did a digi too, and that came up pregnant 1-2 weeks. I spoke to the midwife and she said she wouldn't worry about it. From googling, it seems this just sometimes happens, so I'm hoping tomorrow's looks ok.

Especially cos of that I was so happy that my boobs were hurting more when I got home. I have mild back ache, constipation, and feeling really bloated and slight discomfort in my tummy sometimes (I'm hoping from the constipation!). Now and again a very little bit of dizziness and nausea.

Hope you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## mommyof2peas

xkirstyx said:


> So how's everyone feeling? What's your symptoms???

Everytime I start to worry my MS kicks in. Today it was really bad. I decided to go to walmart and there were so many smells it was hard to keep anything down. This is my rainbow baby so I really am nervous. 




AugustBride6 said:


> Hey ladies, I thought I would update you. I'm definitely having have a mc. Just having a lazy day at home with the family. The hubby brought me cupcakes from my favorite bakery  Love him!

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Im glad you have an amazing hubby.


----------



## xkirstyx

August I'm so sorry hunny :-( glad hubby is there to look after you xxxxxx


----------



## TaraCathryn

August I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Beanonorder

August I am very sorry for you and dh. I'm so glad he is there for you. 

I have started spotting again and I had to take dd to the doctor again today. While there I asked if I could get a scan to check everything out. I'm happy to report baby is all fine and I even got to see a heartbeat. Due date is definitely 9 April.


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad everything is ok bean x


----------



## xkirstyx

Wooo no spotting this morning. Must just be my body being a pain like it was with my other two again.


----------



## nessaw

August am so sorry. Take care of yourself.x


----------



## Beankeeper

So sorry August xx


----------



## Button#

I'm so sorry August, take care of yourself.


----------



## Oswin

Beankeeper - Meeeee :wave: I'm nursing my 3 yr old, and we have no pets. I'm planning on nursing through pregnancy and then tandem nursing, unless my little boy weans before. I know milk supply goes down in pregnancy. 


August (((gentle hugs))) your way darling. Nom those cakes up, and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Scottish

So sorry August :( take care and hope you get your rainbow baby v soon xxxx enjoy your cupcakes!

Still no ms here I would be happy if i am lucky this time and not get it but we will see :)

Have a nice weekend all x


----------



## Scottish

That's great Kirsty! Xxx


----------



## Tove

Hi everyone! Can I join too? According to my LMP I am due April 4th with my first baby :)


----------



## Dini

Welcome Tove!! 

Glad all is well Bean!!

Had a little MS this morning, funny that I'm happy about that!


----------



## July28th

Hi Tove :wave:

I've just joined a few days ago too, and it's my first. Exciting times!


----------



## northern_me

Hi Tove, welcome!!

I just had a terribly restless night. Too hot with duvet on, too cold without blankets. I can't be pleased! I am SO excited for fall nights to cuddle up under the blankets in a cold room!

I've been noticing since yesterday that I can (and I say this loosely) feel baby. I don't want to say that it is movement because it isn't really that sort of feeling. Just an increased awareness that there is something there! I'm fairly certain that baby is implanted on my left side. I felt all of my cramping there and now I'm starting to feel a sort of pressure there. Who knows!


----------



## sharnw

How exciting for that feeling northern :)


----------



## Tove

Thanks for the warm welcome! :)

I had my first appointment with a midwife earlier this week and I insisted I wanted to have blood tests for my thyroid so I hope everything comes back alright. Yesterday I got a letter with the dates for the NT scan at 12 weeks and the 18 week ultrasound - exciting, but it's soooo far away. I don't know how to pass time...

At the midwife I had my blood pressure taken and it was a bit low, 95 over 60. Anyone else having low blood pressure? I feel week and dizzy all the time which is a bummer.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome Tove! I also have low blood pressure from time time so I know how you feel! Thankfully it hasn't been too bad this time. 

I'm so unimpressed! My belly is about the same size now as it was with my dd at 16 weeks! And it just looks fat! No one at work knows I'm pregnant and the Chinese have no shame in telling you that you're looking a bit fat. I know they don't mean it in a nasty way but still not what I want to hear! I hope it turns into a proper bump soon.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern_me, I've been noticing the same thing. It's kind of nice as it is reassuring to feel something. I am fairly certain that my baby is on my lower left side.

I am still not even sure how far along I am. I am so impatient and anxious and can't wait for my ultrasound next Monday! But I am glad that my ticker is finally looking like a baby...it's the small things.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Hi, Tove. Welcome & congrats! :hi:

Kirsty, so glad things are going better for you!:thumbup:

Northern, I am convinced baby is implanted on my left too. I just feel it. :winkwink:

Beanonorder, congrats on the good scan! I totally have the bulging belly too--It's part from weight gain, part from bloating and tummy issues, and part because holding my tummy muscles tight is now totally uncomfortable. I think with the second baby your body just goes, Oh, 
I know what to do! And your ab muscles just flop!! :dohh:

I slept in about two extra hours this morning. :sleep: Now I've got to exercise but all I really want to do is :coffee:!!


----------



## maggz

Welcome and congrats tove :) I have low blood pressure too, it runs on my mom's side, and I get dizzy all the time.. especially when I stand up and everything gets black for a second lol. I guess it's better than high blood pressure though :)

Northern and Rebecca, I was trying to see if I find anything yesterday but I cant, it's probably too early for me... Ahh well. Exciting that your ticker shows that now Rebecca! Making progress!

Feeling very bloated this morning ugh and my stomach is still very upset.. gas gas gas :blush:


----------



## northern_me

Hope you all feel something soon! I felt DD around 12 weeks. I always said it felt like someone blowing bubbles through a straw right at the beginning. I'm hoping I feel this one around the same time!


----------



## Oswin

I'm excited to start feeling baby, it's often earlier with second babies apparently? I felt my little boy at about 16 weeks.


----------



## Beanonorder

haha Tara, that made me giggle! Mine really have flopped! I guess part of the problem is that I gained some weight while we were back home. Unfortunately I always do! Last time I lost a lot in the first tri so I'm kind of hoping for the same! My eating habits are already similar to last time - I've gone off meat and I can only eat a little at a time. And I want potatoes! I lived off mash and gravy last time!!

I felt dd at 17 weeks and I can't wait to feel this one! This is our last so I have to savour everything!


----------



## xkirstyx

I felt my first at 16 weeks and my second at 13 weeks x


----------



## xkirstyx

How is everyone doing today? Xxx


----------



## northern_me

I'm ok today. I feel like nobody understands how terrible I feel. I agreed to go on a short shopping outing with my mom and DD. She didn't understand that I was very uncomfortable and basically holding in being sick. She told me everyone deals with pregnancy and basically that I need to suck it up. 

I'm feeling lots of love for her right now.


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw that's not good hun :-( iv not even told my mum yet. She drives me crazy and she will tell anyone and everyone! Was planning on maybe telling her on Tuesday after my scan tho.


----------



## aknqtpie

Don't you just love moms. Mine decided to share a picture on Facebook of a t-shirt that insinuated she was a grandma.. I kind of ripped her a new one over that. OH's parents don't know yet, and we won't tell them until after the ultrasound.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi Ladies - am feeling fat today!my mil
Knows I am pregnant and said ooh you have got a little bump coming already! Oh dear cos I know I do not have a bump yet so it must be a good baby..I have eaten do much the last couple of weeks we had Nandos today - two chicken breasts easy &#128540;. At least if I don't fit in my uniform when we get back from Mexico I can blame the all inclusive &#128521;. 

Northern I feel for you it sucks when people don't understand how poorly you are feeling. Plus it is even harder when you are running around after dd! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am feeling like crap. I struggled to sleep last night from all of the nausea. Nothing seems to be helping my nausea now. So, I was extra tired today.

Went on some errands with my husband and son. The smell of someone's chicken noodle soup at one store about drove me out of the store. I couldn't stand it. Then, we went to the grocery store to pick up groceries and lunch. By then, my stomach was empty because I could only handle eating a mini-bagel for breakfast. So, I started feeling sick in the store. I grabbed a bag of peanuts and asked them to leave them out. I scarfed them down in the car because I was starting to feel more nauseous from being hungry. My husband said, "You couldn't wait 5 minutes?" (to get home). I said, "No!" He just doesn't understand.


----------



## Kalabear

Beanonorder said:


> Welcome Tove! I also have low blood pressure from time time so I know how you feel! Thankfully it hasn't been too bad this time.
> 
> I'm so unimpressed! My belly is about the same size now as it was with my dd at 16 weeks! And it just looks fat! No one at work knows I'm pregnant and the Chinese have no shame in telling you that you're looking a bit fat. I know they don't mean it in a nasty way but still not what I want to hear! I hope it turns into a proper bump soon.

Haha I know this all to well!! When we were in China in my first pregnancy I had neighbors telling me I looked six months pregnant when I was two. :dohh: oh well haha!! I'm sure you look beautiful. 

I made my appt to get my thyroid checked next Monday as I have hyperthyroidism. I'm taking medication...just hoping it's under control :) 

Came down with a cold so between some slight nausea and the sore throat I feel like such a lazy mom to DS. 

Is it crazy but has anyone else been feeling round ligament pain? I sneezed and that all too familiar pain happened! Could it be because it hasn't been much time in between pregnancies?


----------



## Oswin

Yes to the RL pain, ouch!! 
I'm so tired at the mo. Fell asleep at 7pm last night, and didn't get up till 9am :wacko:


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv been getting RL pain for the last week. Maybe once or twice a day it tends to be with I have just woke up x

My boobs are killing me today! Think I need to invest in a sports bra


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- mind if I join?

I am 6 weeks 1 day today, with a (hopeful) due date of April 10th. First time pregnant after 2 1/2 years trying, so I'm being very cautious.

Northern_me, I exactly know what you mean about someone blowing bubbles. That's a perfect way to describe it.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome and congrats hun x


----------



## northern_me

Welcome!!

I'm going to see my OH tonight (we aren't living together yet for another 9 days!) and I think he might get the whole brunt of my emotional outburst that I've been holding in while he's been working nights all week! This should be fun.


----------



## Beankeeper

Nausea has turned into vomit :(
On the bright side, DH bought me foot cream for my birthday (amongst other things!) & I was slightly offended as I thought he thought my feet were gross... until he told me it was for all the foot massages he was going to give me during pregnancy &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; True love! Xx


----------



## northern_me

That is so cute!


----------



## aknqtpie

That's so sweet! My OH hates feet.. so the only foot massages I am going to get are going to be during pedicures.. :-/


----------



## Beanonorder

Yes I've been feeling RL pain too! 

I am still so tired! I am dreading this week. I have to work every day, all day for the first time in 10 weeks! I just hope I can cope and that the nausea doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Dini

Well at the end of my 12 hour shift today I went to the bathroom before I left work and saw a small (1cm) spot of light pink and a tiny tiny bit on the toilet paper. I wouldn't have even noticed it if i didn't have a liner on. When I got home it hadn't gotten any bigger and was light brown, I did have a bit of cm that was thick and brown tinged and noticed my cervix is way low for me...No reason for big concern right? 

No real abdominal pain, had a pretty good cramp today at about 3pm but it went away and never came back. Tonight I feel "full" and like my uterus is tender if that makes sense, and my lower back hurts, but I helped with a heavy patient at the very end of this shift so I'm wondering if that was the cause...I guess I'm worried because of my progesterone being low earlier in the week and of course it's the weekend so I can't call my doc until Monday. I so hope this isn't a bad sign, I finally started to accept that we are pregnant.


----------



## maggz

Aw that's so sweet beankeeper! 

northern lol yes that should be an interesting night! 

dini I'm glad it didn't turn into anything let's keep it that way :D 

I don't know what RL feels like but I had a very weird thing happen right now! I was sitting on the floor with my feet bent under me, and then I moved my left leg to adjust my position and the sharpest pain ever shot through my achilles tendon area. It stayed for about a minute as a sharp pain, I was just yelling and then I started laughing hysterically for some reason... weirdo I know - as I tried to walk around it got a little better but I still don't have a full range of motion in my ankle. So weird as I was literally not doing anything! Do you ladies think this is RL or just some freak incident?
Oh also I think I got a shot of adrenaline cause I started shaking uncontrollably and my teeth chattering and I felt really cold for a minute, like when you have a fever kind of.
I digress :wacko: :haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I hope you can at least get some answers from a nurse in the meantime while you're waiting. Maybe they can help with what possibly caused it.

Fingers crossed for only good news. I have a feeling baby is probably fine. :)


----------



## Dini

Thanks maggz and Rebecca. I doubt I can even call anyone in the weekend but I may see who is working in the er and see if I can pick their brain. If I bleed at all at work I'm heading to the er. I mean it's downstairs not like a trip across town. 

I'm going to try to avoid heavy lifting but my patients can't do for themselves and they are almost all heavy. Hard not to tell people you are pregnant if you are trying to take it easy. 

I hope you are right Rebecca. I know that it's nothing to worry about too much but I can't help it, I've become neurotic!!


----------



## RayeAnne

Hope everyones ms eases up!
<3

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I want one of these so bad :)

https://teespring.com/FR_XGirlXSeaFootX_LSF?fb=PE


----------



## maggz

:haha: I just looked up what round ligament pain actually is and I realized what happened to my ankle is clearly not it :rofl: Oh well I guess it was just something weird in my ankle lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Mommy - are you a Seahawks fan too???? I might have to order that shirt as well! 

I ordered OH a hoodie that says "this guys going to be a daddy. After the ultra sound he's gonna wear it to his parents and see how long it takes them to notice.


----------



## xkirstyx

Awww that hoodie is such a cute idea!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I have been having round ligament pains as well--super sharp if I move funny. I never felt them until my belly got heavy with the first; is it all the 2nd/3rd etc. time moms having them so early? Weird!

Dini, all that sounds normal, but I hope you find a way to take it a little easy at work! 

Maggz, hope your ankle went back to normal. Your post did give me the giggles!

I can't let anyone at work even suspect I'm pregnant. I have to figure out how I'm going to tell my boss in October that they're going to have to replace me before our busy season this year, which is February to mid-April. DH and I were supposed to be NTNP, so I hadn't even done the math on getting preg right away! :dohh: Yeah, I could *probably* suck it up and work the 50 - 60-hour weeks, and maybe even make it through April 15. But on the off chance I can't make it until then, it just seems better for my replacement to already be in and trained. I feel awful about it, though. And I really wish I could tell them sooner!


----------



## mmdrago

Hi ladies hoping I can join you all. I got my BFP on our first round of IVF after multiple early m/c and failed IUIs. Have even seen a BFP in over 2 years so I'm plenty excited - but scared at the same time for another m/c.

My due date is April 26th, which is my birthday. And it was my father's birthday too. So crazy!


----------



## xanzaba

mmdrago- glad to see you here!


----------



## Beanonorder

welcome mmdrago! I hope this is your take home baby!

Tara is does seem to be the 2nd/3rd (or more) time moms suffering early with RL pain. To be honest I can't remember when I got it last time.


----------



## northern_me

Has anyone tried seabands for nausea? I'm about to go pick some up as a last ditch attempt to deal with this *morning* sickness. 

Saying that, I had a wonderful morning. We had a really lazy start this morning and DD was with my mother so I didn't get woken up to "I need a drink! I'm hungry! I said I need a drink!". So maybe that helped, haha.


----------



## xkirstyx

I have sea bands on just now. Not sure if they work for me. My morning sickness is at a all time worse and iv had them on since Friday :-( x


----------



## aknqtpie

Dini - how are you doing today?

Northern - I used them last time around.. they seemed to help a little bit

Constipation has kicked in.. :-/ Luckily I still had one fiber one bar, so hopefully that helps..


----------



## Scottish

Welcome mmdrago!

I tried sea bands last pregnancy and they done nothing for my nausea! Just hurt my wrists lol

No ms here yet just wee bits of queasiness here and there! Still too gassy and peeing lots though :haha:

I really hoping it stays away this time be good to enjoy my pregnancy!! 

Ak yup constipated here to :( maybe why I so gassy!

I swear at time I feel like I can feel the baby. Sometimes I feel a teeny tiny sensation which is new! I know it's far to early though so probably just feeling stretching or something.


----------



## xkirstyx

I know what you mean Scottish I'm sure I feel the same thing aswell. I'll find out in Tuesday at my scan if it is baby in feeling or not


----------



## mommyof2peas

aknqtpie said:


> Mommy - are you a Seahawks fan too???? I might have to order that shirt as well!
> 
> I ordered OH a hoodie that says "this guys going to be a daddy. After the ultra sound he's gonna wear it to his parents and see how long it takes them to notice.

I'm a die hard Hawks fan! Been here just about all my life and have been watching since the Largent days. 



mmdrago said:


> Hi ladies hoping I can join you all. I got my BFP on our first round of IVF after multiple early m/c and failed IUIs. Have even seen a BFP in over 2 years so I'm plenty excited - but scared at the same time for another m/c.
> 
> My due date is April 26th, which is my birthday. And it was my father's birthday too. So crazy!

Welcome!! Loads of Sticky :dust: to you!



northern_me said:


> Has anyone tried seabands for nausea? I'm about to go pick some up as a last ditch attempt to deal with this *morning* sickness.
> 
> Saying that, I had a wonderful morning. We had a really lazy start this morning and DD was with my mother so I didn't get woken up to "I need a drink! I'm hungry! I said I need a drink!". So maybe that helped, haha.

I've been using them and they help, but Im only 5 weeks so I dont think my MS has REALLY kicked in yet.


----------



## Button#

I used sea bands with DS and they didn't work. I'm going to dig them out and try them again but only because I already have them.


----------



## aknqtpie

Completely off topic.. But a great laugh.. 

https://m.mobiledia.com/news/199851.html


----------



## northern_me

So I got the seabands and we will see how that goes. The pharmacist told me to take 1/2 a gravol several times a day to supplement the diclectin. Didn't even know you were allowed to take it!


----------



## Oswin

I loved my Seabands. I think you really have to make sure you get them in the exact right place though! What also helped me was extra strong mints and sipping sparkling water :thumbup:


Anyone else lost their appetite, not particularly because of nausea, just as a separate symptom?? Last pregnancy I was just hungry non stop, but so far this time I'm basically full all day long :cry:


----------



## Oswin

Ohhhhh I'm jealous, i wish i thought i could feel bubba now!! :cloud9:



aknqtpie said:


> Completely off topic.. But a great laugh..
> 
> https://m.mobiledia.com/news/199851.html

Seen this on fb loads; think I'm the one person who just doesn't really get the funny side :shrug: :blush:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have a full feeling but since baby doesn't have arms or feet yet lol I know thats all it is :) cant wait to start feeling kicks again though. not looking forward to kick-ups. I hate when baby gets those lol


----------



## Oswin

mommyof2peas said:


> I have a full feeling but since baby doesn't have arms or feet yet lol I know thats all it is :) cant wait to start feeling kicks again though. not looking forward to kick-ups. I hate when baby gets those lol

Aww how come? I loved hiccups.


----------



## Scottish

aknqtpie said:


> Completely off topic.. But a great laugh..
> 
> https://m.mobiledia.com/news/199851.html

Omg! That's a shocking advert sorry! Never seen that over here in uk. :shrug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol because my baby always gets them while Im trying to sleep LOL They are super annoying to me lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oswin said:


> Anyone else lost their appetite, not particularly because of nausea, just as a separate symptom?? Last pregnancy I was just hungry non stop, but so far this time I'm basically full all day long :cry:

Me!!!! Been really bad today I'll iv been eating is toast!


----------



## Eva24

Wow, I really must check this more often.. I've literally just read through about 25 pages to catch up! How is everyone feeling? I feel like my symptoms have calmed down a lot - before and when I first found out I had loads; peeing a lot, cramps, a little nausea but now it's barely anything just a little tiredness! Got my first app with GP Tuesday morning and first scan on 27th - the scan can't come quick enough!


----------



## Button#

I've not had much of an appetite today, too tired to eat. Started getting headaches now, got them before when I was pregnant.


----------



## mamaespo

The ms has started kicking in this week:wacko: I guess I asked for it! Ive only "gotten sick" once.. but it was at work! oops! Im trying everything to keep it under control but the only thing that seems to work is pringles and french fries! It almost feels like I'm "hungover" all day long no fun but I am happy that my hormones are rising and causing this. I was nervous before the BFP that I would have ms because I have a sensitive stomach anyways (carsick, seasick, etc) Does it usually stop after the first trimester? or am I doomed with my weak stomach? lol


----------



## Oswin

I'm feeling rotten tonight. Really hot and fluey. Took my temperature but it's fine, so i guess it's just pregnancy crapola! Also my tummy has gone rock hard: think the constipation has begun :wacko:


----------



## Beankeeper

I feel rubbish. Not too bad on the nausea, but crampy, random pains, exhausted.


----------



## Scottish

mamaespo said:


> The ms has started kicking in this week:wacko: I guess I asked for it! Ive only "gotten sick" once.. but it was at work! oops! Im trying everything to keep it under control but the only thing that seems to work is pringles and french fries! It almost feels like I'm "hungover" all day long no fun but I am happy that my hormones are rising and causing this. I was nervous before the BFP that I would have ms because I have a sensitive stomach anyways (carsick, seasick, etc) Does it usually stop after the first trimester? or am I doomed with my weak stomach? lol

Hi Hun I had the horrid "hangover" feeling throughout my whole last pregnancy :( hope it eases for you as it's horrid I know.

Sorry you all not feeling great hopefully it will ease of in 2nd tri. Mine will be here soon I am sure x


----------



## Beankeeper

I also have a weird stabbing pain in my back, the middle right side. Would you worry? I can feel it when I breathe :-/


----------



## mamaespo

Scottish said:


> mamaespo said:
> 
> 
> The ms has started kicking in this week:wacko: I guess I asked for it! Ive only "gotten sick" once.. but it was at work! oops! Im trying everything to keep it under control but the only thing that seems to work is pringles and french fries! It almost feels like I'm "hungover" all day long no fun but I am happy that my hormones are rising and causing this. I was nervous before the BFP that I would have ms because I have a sensitive stomach anyways (carsick, seasick, etc) Does it usually stop after the first trimester? or am I doomed with my weak stomach? lol
> 
> Hi Hun I had the horrid "hangover" feeling throughout my whole last pregnancy :( hope it eases for you as it's horrid I know.
> 
> Sorry you all not feeling great hopefully it will ease of in 2nd tri. Mine will be here soon I am sure xClick to expand...

thank you for replying :) Hopefully the 2nd trimester help lol


----------



## sharnw

I'm a lousy thread poster. Hope every one is well x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Currently, I am feeling good. I felt awful yesterday. I had bad nausea from sun-up to sun-down. I had some bad nausea this morning as well, but it has subsided since lunch. I am hoping it stays milder today. That would be really nice.

The only thing bothering me today is my sense of smell. I am so sensitive to every smell. And I don't like any smell I smell.


----------



## xkirstyx

Beankeeper said:


> I also have a weird stabbing pain in my back, the middle right side. Would you worry? I can feel it when I breathe :-/

Iv had this on and off since my bfp no idea what it is!

My nausea will not go away today! Feel so sick!


----------



## northern_me

They work! They work!

I've been nausea free for 5 hours! Ahh I feel like dancing! I can eat and everything!


----------



## sharnw

Hope everyone's ms eases up. I have a feeling I'll be like the rest of you ladies next week. I feel nauseated if I don't eat. I'm hoping that as far as it gets lol x


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaaaay that's fab northern!!!!


----------



## Oswin

Umm.... HURRAYYY Northern :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::xmas12:

I've just cleaned the kitchen with a peg on my nose as i can't stand the food smells. Ouch!


----------



## citrusfruit

Oswin....LOL at peg image!

Northern....yay for the bands! Long may it continue.

I have been feeling ok this weekend. I definitely have some nausea, but it is very mild. It really seems to be at it's worst she I'm doing nothing and thinking about it. I don't think I am really anymore tired than usual either. I wonder if my symptoms will increase. Still only 5 + 6 ish!


----------



## Suzy18

aknqtpie said:


> Completely off topic.. But a great laugh..
> 
> https://m.mobiledia.com/news/199851.html

LOLOL!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sharnw

northern_me said:


> They work! They work!
> 
> I've been nausea free for 5 hours! Ahh I feel like dancing! I can eat and everything!

Yay that must be so enjoyable :) :) :)

I'm going to start wearing mine now lol x


----------



## TaraCathryn

I'm trying to enjoy being mostly symptomless for now! The only thing really bothering me is that I'm cranky and soo fatigued--like in the last few days the slightest task seems insurmountable. I have cried at the prospect of sorting and folding a pile of laundry. _Twice._:wacko:


----------



## Eidson23

My wife has woken up with pretty horrendous nausea all weekend. She eats Saltines as soon as she wakes up, and even holds out on coffee for quite a few hours! She has been starting to feel better earlier in the afternoon. No puking yet! :haha:


----------



## MrsA22

TaraCathryn said:


> I'm trying to enjoy being mostly symptomless for now! The only thing really bothering me is that I'm cranky and soo fatigued--like in the last few days the slightest task seems insurmountable. I have cried at the prospect of sorting and folding a pile of laundry. _Twice._:wacko:

That described me too! I'm 5w2d. Just super tired and irritable with some slightly sore boobs. I was crying as I hit down hours in the car after driving home from visiting a friend. I "just wanted to be home!" Lol.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hey! I was wondering if any of you could help me out to figure out the name of a baby item. When my son was first born, my next-door-neighbor had a newborn as well. Anyway, when I was over there, she would have him in this thing that was like a swing. But it wasn't really a swing. It had a seat that laid all the way back like a swing and it would glide back and forth. I am trying to figure out what it is called so I can see how much they cost. It's probably very expensive, but I wanted to check.

Have any of you seen anything like this and possibly know what it is called?


----------



## maggz

I think I know what you mean, something like this? https://www.toysrus.com/buy/baby-sw...le-sweetie-deluxe-cradle-swing-w9510-15339016 
My friend had this for her twins.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks Maggz! It's actually not that. However, I am looking into swings like that as they are similar in the way they sit back.

This had a seat very much like the one pictured in the link you provided. However, it did not hang down or swing. It sat on top of a base and would glide/slide from one end of the base to the other and then back again. It didn't swing.


----------



## Eidson23

Or this?! I saw this thing at Babies R Us the other day...it's some high tech glider thing with crazy settings! I'm wondering if it's worth the money...sheesh!
https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...957.2273443.2255983.3224660&parentPage=family


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- That's not it either. It was very large. and tall. So it would come up to your waist while standing so there's no bending to put baby in it or take baby out. The base was almost like a table. But there is so much fancy baby stuff out there.


----------



## northern_me

That thing is very cool! One thing I didn't have for DD was a swing and I will certainly be getting one this time!


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca are you close enough with her to ask her what it was called?


----------



## maggz

Hmmm I haven't seen what you're describing but the one Eidson put up seems similar to it?
My other friend had a little "swing" except it sat on a base and I don't think it glided at all it just vibrated. I read later that stuff like that may not be the best for babies cause they need to learn to self soothe, but for twin mamas I get it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I don't live near her anymore because both of our husbands are in the military and I did not keep in touch with her. I am thinking I might have to try to track her down to ask what it was called. :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Okay so I went digging through pictures I had taken during that time and I have 1 picture of it! It is lower than I remember, but it has been over 3 years. Maybe I just remember it being at big sister's height.
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Eidson23

If it's been three years, chances are the product won't be the same thing. Things are constantly upgrading. The one I posted looks basically like the same thing just a little smaller. It had about 6 different "sway" settings, and then each setting had settings for the amount of power.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Yeah, it does seem like a larger version of the one you showed. They do still sell it. It's $126.00. It's called the Fisher Price i Glide Cradle Baby Swing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMFV4esyWpI

But now that I have found it, I see it has bad reviews. It looked really cool at the time. Most people say it stops working well after a few weeks.


----------



## northern_me

That looks so handy! What are your must-have baby items?

This is what I'm aiming for:

A white crib
A Moses Basket
This bath tub: https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/baby...637-item.html?ikwid=bath&ikwsec=Home&ikwidx=1
A swing
A rocker for myself
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/272116002459749620/ THESE if it is a boy! :) :)


----------



## Eidson23

Ours are:
A pack-and-play system (to replace a bassinet)
Boppy
A swing-the round bowl shaped ones! I had a stationary chair like them when my son was born and I love they they made it as a swing now!

That's it so far...still looking of course. I'd like to try those Woombies...has anyone used them?! They look so comfy and they didn't exist 8 years ago with my son...


----------



## RayeAnne

So ladies!! I'm curious when your doctor's office will do your first ultrasound? Do you have yours scheduled already? 

GAH! I'm dying over here! I wanna see my baby/babies! Not knowing how many are in there is such a crazy feeling! (we did ivf).

Hoping I get one early!


----------



## Eidson23

RayeAnne said:


> So ladies!! I'm curious when your doctor's office will do your first ultrasound? Do you have yours scheduled already?
> 
> GAH! I'm dying over here! I wanna see my baby/babies! Not knowing how many are in there is such a crazy feeling! (we did ivf).
> 
> Hoping I get one early!

Ours is in less than two weeks, our doctor (military hospital) does them at 8 weeks.

If they did IVF and implanted two blasts...I'm SURE you'll get an early u/s! It'd be crazy not to.


----------



## Dini

My gosh this thread is busy!! I know I will miss someone so I'm sorry ;(

mmdrago - Welcome and how cool would that be if you had your baby on your birthday! A family tradition!!

Northern I'm so glad your ms is better today. 

aknqtpie - Thanks for asking about me!! I feel pretty good today. No more signs of the spotting my cramps are a little less today, just dull "full" feeling and occasional twinges. I am going to call my OB just to see what they think and maybe plant in their heads that they should scan me at my first appt on Aug. 26th! If they don't I'll pay out of pocket at the RE probably sometime that week. 

I had a little queasiness this morning but nothing major. I can't remember who asked about the loss of appetite but I am with you!! I thought I was weird! I get hungry in the morning but sometimes I'm queasy so I eat light, and I eat a good lunch because I know I have too and I kinda make myself, and dinner..I can take it or leave it!! I eat because I know baby needs it. 

I think I may be a little constipated, I feel pressure when I go to the bathroom that feels like it does when I do get constipated but I have been able to go most days but I feel like there is more lol..but then I'm bloated and gassy, especially after eating salad or raw veggies, today I discovered that broccoli and I are not friends anymore lol.

As far as must have baby items...for me, just a healthy baby! I can't even think of what I want yet except for this to be a healthy full term baby. Maybe after the scan I'll think more about it, but I really just think it'll be after the first trimester is over that I start thinking about it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Raye - My first appointment isn't until September 11.. Way too far away.. I will be a little past 8wks going from my LMP.. but I think I am a little further along and I O'd early.. 

Dini - Glad you are feeling better. 

I haven't even started thinking about the stuff I need to buy. I am waiting until at least after the ultrasound to start plotting that out. I am in the process of selling my house right now (it closes next month) and then OH and I are looking to buy, hopefully getting into something by January (that's when the lease is up in the place we are renting). So I don't want to buy anything big until we move into a new house, just less things to try and store and move. I imagine though I will start keeping an eye out on craigslist and the Facebook buy/sale/trade groups for some stuff I can get for cheap.. like a pack and play and swing and stuff. Maybe some furniture for the baby room.. like a dresser.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Must have stuff this time around:
-An assortment of wraps and carriers because I want my hands free to give plenty of attention to both children.
-A boppy infant pillow because when I worked in a daycare I noticed babies LOVED just chilling on them. Not the nursing pillow..this is the one that is like a seat.
-I do want a nice swing. I didn't invest in that last time and I wish I had. I want one that lays back and is nice and soft.
Those are the main things I've been wanting.

My first ultrasound is August 25th. I canNOT wait! I have got to know how far along I am and get my due date right for sure.


----------



## TaraCathryn

We luckily still have our crib--it's convertible so we just moved DD out of it before Christmas. It's in pieces around our house right now! And I took back a few baby things from my sis when she moved last weekend. :)

I could list about 90, but top things we'll need:
Co-sleeeper
Swing/glider thing
Comfy gliding chair w/ gliding ottoman--gave mine to my cousin a few years ago!
A nicer diaper bag--purse-style!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am lucky, I have a few friends who had babies last year, and they are all hoping that my baby is the same gender as theirs, so they can give me stuff :haha: One of my girlfriends is going to give me some of her bigger stuff, since her second baby was her last she is going to have.


----------



## Beankeeper

I already have most things as DS is only 21 months & we've never really got rid of anything. The main thing I want to get is a poddle pod for cosleeping, and we might get a smaller cot to sidecar onto ours (DS is still in our existing cot, which turns into a junior bed). We have a cosleeper crib but it was cheap & not as sturdy as I'd like.
Most of DS's baby clothes were loaned to friends, but we'll get them back. If we have a girl then we'll buy a few outfits I guess, but a lot of DS's stuff is quite neutral as we didn't know what gender he would be.


----------



## Beankeeper

And RayeAnne, our first scan is a week on Monday when I'll be 7-8 weeks. We have an early one as I have a history of early losses/chemical pregnancies. I'm hoping we'll still get the standard 12 week one too. May have to opt to ask for the NT measurement to get it though, which we didn't do with DS.
Kirsty, I feel reassured knowing you're having these twinges too! Solidarity sister :haha:


----------



## Button#

Tara - I'm sorry but the crying at laundry made me lol!

I don't get an U/S until 12 weeks unless I get any bleeding. Bleeding is likely though as I have cervical erosion.

This time I'll need to buy a new bouncy chair and playmat as I chucked my LOs. 
I'll also need a new cot and I might 'need' a new sling or two.
Had a dodgy tummy all weekend so I called NHS direct this morning and got some advice from the nurse.

Northern - glad your sea bands work. I might have to have another go with mine when I get properly nauseus.


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm with you all on the constipation! Not fun at all.

We have a lot of stuff from dd. We need a new bouncer or swing chair, playmat and bassinet. And we need to get newborn and some 0-3 months clothes as I sold them. Oh and a mobile. I was sad not to get one sooner for dd.
We'll also be getting a new pram because I hate the one we have now.
For those reusing cots/cribs are you buying a new mattress?


----------



## Oswin

We have baby clothes left over from my little boy, so the only things that are on my Definitely Need list right now are:
A moby wrap
Thousands of muslins! 
Play mat
Cloth nappies
Cheeky wipes
Bed barrier


----------



## Button#

I'm buying a new mattress for the Moses basket and I would buy a new mattress if I was reusing his cot.


----------



## Scottish

I also dont need to buy much as my son is only 1 so haven't got rid of anything!

I would recommend a swing ! Great for getting a few mins to catch up on chores etc....

I am trying to decide whether to get a double pram as my son Will only be 20 months when this one born but what one?!?!?

Also I am planning to get a wrap and try baby wearing but don't know how it will go as I bought a stretchy wrap for my son and used it twice lol but will probably need to be hands free more this time :haha:


----------



## TaraCathryn

You all are giving me too many ideas! Beanonorder, we will definitely be getting a new crib mattress--a nice one this time! Adding muslin receiving blankets (never heard of them w/ dd, just had the useless little flannel ones) and a good wrap sling. And a car seat and stroller, and clothes--we gave so much away thinking we weren't likely to have another! Is it bad that I'm really hoping for a girl so I can pick out some clothes? If it's a boy, all my friends w/ recent babies will likely have plenty for me! 

My first scan isn't until Sept. 10. Rebecca, I'm not sure of my dates either and it's driving me mad!


----------



## xkirstyx

Can't wait for my scan in the morning! More brown blood today and crampy


----------



## Button#

Scottish - unless you're planning to wear one and put one in the pushchair you'll definitely need a double. I've got a baby jogger city mini which is fab and the double is supposed to be just as good or if you want a tandem in have a couple of friends with the baby jogger city select and they love it. If my LO was younger I'd get the city select but as he'll be over 3 I'm hoping to get away with slings, my city mini and a buggy board.


----------



## Oswin

Hugs Kirsty I've been having the same. Turned out to be a bit of blood in my uterus.


----------



## northern_me

My first scan isn't until 18 weeks!

I just punched one freaking heck of a night. I've never been so sick and in so much pain. I'm starting to think I need to call the doctor and see if he can fit me in. I think I'm dehydrated and lacking severely on some nutrients or something. I'm terrified I'm not giving this baby enough to thrive off of and I'm pretty sure the pain I was in last night was just pure hunger after I ate a little yesterday afternoon. Called in sick to work this morning.


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scan Kirsty. Hope it sets your mind at rest.


----------



## Oswin

Scottish said:


> I am trying to decide whether to get a double pram as my son Will only be 20 months when this one born but what one?!?!?

There's a thread about them in first tri now, and you could search the forum too, cos there's lots of old threads :thumbup:


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> My first scan isn't until 18 weeks!
> 
> I just punched one freaking heck of a night. I've never been so sick and in so much pain. I'm starting to think I need to call the doctor and see if he can fit me in. I think I'm dehydrated and lacking severely on some nutrients or something. I'm terrified I'm not giving this baby enough to thrive off of and I'm pretty sure the pain I was in last night was just pure hunger after I ate a little yesterday afternoon. Called in sick to work this morning.

:wacko: Do they not do the Anomaly scan at twelve weeks over there?! It's the dating scan too. I'd book an early scan iiwy!


----------



## northern_me

Nope they do it all at 18 weeks and you don't have an option to book one privately!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Kirsty

I will check out the threads on double prams thanks :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

Omg northern there is no way I could cope waiting that long! That sucks big time!


----------



## northern_me

I can't complain too much, at least it is free! I would be childless right now if I had to pay medical fees!


----------



## Beanonorder

northern sorry about how you are feeling. I think you should definitely go see a doctor.

kirsty I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Scottish I've also been debating whether to get a double pram or not. I do hope to babywear more this time and in preparation I have an ergo carrier, a moby wrap and a baby sense sling. But you never know how it will work out. I think we'll only make that decision once this one is here. 

Sorry for those who are waiting impatiently for scans. I've been pretty lucky to have had two already. Not sure whether I'll have another one at 12 weeks but its highly likely.


----------



## Oswin

Where are you Northern? You poor thing, I'd end up losing my mind.


----------



## Dini

I decided to take another CBD with weeks estimator today, I took my last one on Aug. 10th and it was 2-3 weeks, figured for sure today it'd show the 3+ but it still shows 2-3 and my HCG was 2301 on Friday. Now I'm going to worry about this until my next HCG levels on Thursday. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Oswin

Dini said:


> I decided to take another CBD with weeks estimator today, I took my last one on Aug. 10th and it was 2-3 weeks, figured for sure today it'd show the 3+ but it still shows 2-3 and my HCG was 2301 on Friday. Now I'm going to worry about this until my next HCG levels on Thursday. Anyone else have a similar experience?

I've avoided them this time after reading up on how inaccurate they are x


----------



## northern_me

Oswin said:


> Where are you Northern? You poor thing, I'd end up losing my mind.

I'm in Canada!


----------



## xkirstyx

I stopped testing once I got my 2-3 you see so many threads in here with people worrying about the same thing x


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Where are you Northern? You poor thing, I'd end up losing my mind.
> 
> I'm in Canada!Click to expand...

Caillou land :haha:

I've just done all the housework, given my DS dinner, and now I'm back in bed. I just feel so sick and so flipping exhausted!


----------



## sarahok

Hey ladies...I'm about to catch up on the thread, but I thought I'd just ask this question first. Have any of you had spotting after intercourse? We have been abstaining since just after the IUI out of fear of messing something up (even though they say it's perfectly fine). But it seemed like I was far enough along that it wouldn't "jar" anything too much, so we went for it last night. Right after, light pink spotting. It seemed like some of what was coming out was semen tinted pink and some very light spotting. Nothing this morning. Never had any cramping or anything either.

I did some googling, and most sites said it was very normal due to increased blood flow, especially to the cervix. But still let your doc know, so I have a call in to my RE and just waiting for a call back. Was just hoping to hear from someone who had experienced this and was just fine!


----------



## northern_me

Good effort Oswin! I've kept up on dishes and laundry and that is about it. Seriously considering hiring someone to come in and clean till I feel better. It doesn't cost much around here to do that.


----------



## Oswin

Sarahok it seems very common, irritates the cervix or somesuch :shrug: xx


----------



## Dini

Thanks Oswin and Kirsty, that does make me feel better. I took the test apart and the lines look pretty dark and last night I got a super dark on a Wondfo with very dilute urine so I am sure it's the test. It actually looked like the dye ran quite a bit so I'm sure that is part of the problem.

Sara we have been obtstaining until we see the doc on Aug. 26th just due to my low progesterone levels but I did have spotting after work Saturday and I'm pretty sure it was from straining to lift a heavy patient. Seems normal from what I can conclude.


----------



## xkirstyx

Sara I wouldn't worry too much it does seem very common! I don't dtd in first tri coz I bleed a lot anyway and don't want to risk making it worse x


----------



## sarahok

Ok, just heard back from the nurse. She said it is definitely normal due to increased bloodflow to the cervix. But if I wanted to hold off until my ultrasound next Wednesday just for peace of mind (she said, "It messes with your head" LOL), that might be a good idea. :)

Eidson, now I'm looking at that infant seat you posted....reading the reviews on Amazon, but it looks like something I might want! I like that it's so much more compact than a traditional swing, plus more features! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RebeccaR19

You do miss a lot when you are away from this thread. :)

Dini- I had the same thing with CDB weeks estimator. I originally had a pack of 3 when I found out. The first one said 1-2. Then, 2 days later, the next one said 2-3. I waited at least another week to take the third one and it still said 2-3. I went and bought another pack after that because I wasn't sure. I'm not sure how long it said it, but it said 2-3 for a looong time. I eventually got 3+ but it was over 2 weeks. There was a thread about it in first tri and someone said that she was confirmed 8 weeks by the doctor when her CBD gave her 2-3 weeks. They post the accuracy of the estimate on their website, and studies have shown a huge range of 45%-99% accurate.

Northern- I am sorry to hear you are feeling so awful to day after you were feeling so much better yesterday. Hope you do start feeling better again soon.

Sara- I am glad the nurse said things were normal for you. I am sure that would be a scare!

Scottish- I didn't babywear with my son either. I had 2 carriers, but I never felt like going through the hassle of putting them on just to carry him. But I only had him, so I think this time I'm not going to have a choice...unless, of course, the baby doesn't mind being put down. But my son was a high-maintenance infant with digestion issues, so he was extra particular about being put down.

I wanted to share one cute thing with everybody.
Last night, my son kissed my tummy and said to the baby, "Hi, I'm Gordon. I'm your big brother."
He's been calling the baby "Johnson" and last night I just figured out why! He got down the pink bottle of Johnson's Baby Lotion and said, "This is where my baby Johnson comes from. It's baby lotion." ;) I'm glad he's showing some excitement.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca what a cute thing for him to say! That's adorable! DD hasn't paid too much attention so far but I did just catch her with a doll stuffed her her shirt playing baby in her belly, haha!


----------



## Oswin

The main thing for my little boy is that he's gonna be the Big sibling, I think, as he talks about pushing the baby in the supermarket trolley while he walks, etc. He's hoping for a sister.


----------



## Saradavies89

Omg I've missed so much I can't catch up, I think I'm just going to be ones these that just pop in and out lol n catch up quick. 
Ladies I've got the nagging little voice in the back of my head telling me I'm having twins I can't wait for my 12 week scan to let me know for sure. The only reason I'm holding on to it is before I even had a incling I was pregnant with DD I had a dream that I done a test and I was , so next day went and done a test cz something was telling me too. So basically when I have these niggling feelings they tend yo be true I'm so scared here is my belly today at 6 weeks 5 days I'm hoping it's a lot of bloat (ps sorry it upside down duno y lol)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Saradavies89

This was me aroun 20 weeks with my first, and not only that I had no symptoms with my first now I constant feel sick my nippls are as sore as anything!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Eidson23

That is a pretty pronounced bump for 6w+5d! My wife has multiple sets of twins in her family, and she's "slightly" showing, not as much as that though! Hers I think is bloat, and her uterus is getting tighter I guess. That's crazy about the dream! Are you able to get a private scan? I know I wouldn't be able to wait 12 weeks either!

My wife had a dream this weekend that we are having a boy :)


----------



## Oswin

Oooh Sarah that would be so exciting!! Really cute bump! And you remind me of Piper from Orange is the New Black.


----------



## northern_me

That is certainly a big bump for so early on! Hope you find out soon!


----------



## northern_me

Anyone have any big plans for this evening?

DD has her last soccer game of the summer and I have full intentions on curling up with a blanket and watching What to Expect When You're Expecting. Trying to talk OH into coming over to watch it with me! I've been told we need to watch it!


----------



## Saradavies89

I no my first test I find this time didn't shoe anything and a hour later I had to get it out the bun cz I felt the need to, to see it had a faint line. I'll be so scared if it is twins I'm already worried my little one will feel pushed out xx


----------



## northern_me

Alright I have some advice for MS. Sort of. Suggestions, rather. 

Last night I was watching a vlog someone on YouTube made at 8 weeks pregnant. She said her doctor suggested upping her protein intake to deal with nausea instead of crackers, etc. and she said it was helping. I started to research it this morning and apparently this is a good idea. So I started force feeding myself peanut butter and yogurt and I've felt a lot better since about 11am. Saying that, it could just be my body soaking up something that isn't a saltine or tostito! 

I also read that raw carrots are incredible for nausea and to replace crackers with carrot sticks. I've been doing that too. So far, so good. I don't want to say it works because every time I do, I get it back 10xs worse.


----------



## Saradavies89

I may give it a go northern me I tend to get it when I'm hungry yet I'm not hungry if u get me and eat just to get rid if the sickness not cz I'm hungry. I also get it around 5am every morning not good when dd sleeps in till 7 so not even getting a lie in :-( 

My plan for the night is sit watching soaps cz hubby is working away :-( so bored on my own


----------



## Kalabear

Thanks northern.....my ms is getting unbearable :cry: I threw up ten+ times a day in my first pregnancy but we were living in China and they wouldn't treat it. Now that I'm back in the west I'm hoping for medicine. 

I curled up on the couch last night eating peanut butter and felt okay after too. I think I might just keep a jar next to the bed for everytime my DS wakes up during the night for a feed. 

Feel so awful :cry:


----------



## aknqtpie

Northern - Last time I was pregnant, my doctor told me the same thing about protein.. Eat like peanut butter toast instead of crackers. My problem is, whenever I eat peanut butter, I start feeling sick :-/ 

I watched What to Expect when Expecting the other night.. hahaha.. It's a cute movie.


----------



## maggz

Hey all I've been catching up, sorry those who are not feeling so good :hugs: northern I hope those methods keep working for you! 

Still nothing on this end, I'm starting to wonder if I'll get no symptoms at all. The other night I did get super bloated, it honestly looked like I was 5 months along, morning after it was all gone and back to normal. Maybe it was because I ate like a pig :haha:

As for baby essentials I haven't really thought about it much, except we're gonna need a crib, car seat, stroller, and I want to have a bassinet on wheels for downstairs. On top of that - some kind of changing station and probably a dresser for all their clothes. Phew... I just see money flying away now. 

What to Expect is a really cute movie :)


----------



## northern_me

My doctor never mentioned the protein thing to me at all! I'm going to tell him about it when I see him next. I made a peanut butter + banana smoothie for some protein this afternoon. I can't handle meat. I'm starting to believe half of this crappy feeling is from being malnourished! I figure if I get sick later at least I'll have something to work with! 

Waiting for OH to play a game of baseball to come for supper!


----------



## citrusfruit

I have felt absolutely awful today. Not been sick but spent most of the day in bed. I am definitely going to try the carrot sticks and peanut butter tomorrow. Bananas are meant to be good too apparently. I'm really struggling to eat healthily though, I just want carbs when I am hungry :-/

I also feel I am having a serious case of baby brain!! Anyone else finding their short term memory has deserted them?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

hi ladies can I join? im due april 20th :) happy and healthy 9 months everyone :) looking fwd to getting to know you all :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm off to bed to try get some sleep before this scan in morning. Still bleeding brown blood and feeling very very sick! Night everyone. Will update once I get home from scan xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Hope all is ok Kirsty xxx


----------



## Oswin

My DS is being a gem. I was feeling rotten, and he declared he waa a nurse and asked what he could do to make me feel better. Then he reminded me about the extra strong mints i bought for the nausea, and got daddy to fetch them. Now he's laying in bed cuddling me :cloud9:


Will be thinking of you Kirsty x


----------



## sharnw

Hi RainbowBaby :wave:

Will be thinking of you Kirsty x


----------



## Scottish

Welcome rainbow baby :flower:

Kirsty big big :hugs: for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and I bet baby is just making you worry over nothing xxxx


----------



## Eidson23

Scheduling called today! Our u/s is September 5th, she'll be 9 weeks on the dot.

And, our Doppler shipped today, so it should be here by the end of the week. Even though I highly doubt we'll hear anything at 7 weeks, I'll get to practice with it this weekend!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you :)


----------



## sharnw

Yay for u/s date Eidson :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome rainbowbaby! Congrats!

Citrus, baby brain is the worst! I can't believe how early mine kicked in this time. It's driving me nuts! 

Guess I will stock up on some protein snacks and carrots! Last time I barely ate for 4 months! I was overweight then so losing ten lbs. was fine, but I'd really rather not do that again! Guess I'll see what next week brings.

Does anyone else feel like this has been the longest couple/few weeks EVER since your BFP? I've only known for a week and a half and it feels like a MONTH and a half! Too bad the 2nd & 3rd tri's go by so fast!


----------



## TaraCathryn

OH, Kirsty, thinking of you and fingers crossed. Hoping for great news after your scan tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Kristy - Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well at the scan tomorrow.

Tara - Yes, I was just thinking that everything is moving so slow. I just want my doctors appointment to come so I can make sure everything is progressing as it is supposed to. 

Prego brain is definitely hitting me.. I think part of it is me being tired too.


----------



## northern_me

I just found out my best friend is pregnant!!! We went through this last time too! Our girls are 3 weeks apart!! Ours will be 6 weeks apart this time!


----------



## Dini

Thinking of you Kirsty!! Hope all goes wonderful!

Northern, that is so much fun!

Yes Citrus, I have baby brain really bad too, even tried to get into the wrong car the other day..:shrug:

Tara - OMG yes it seems like an eternity since we found out, it's going so slow!! I just want to get to my Dr. Appt as well!! For some reason today I'm worried, I know I need to learn to relax!! But like I said earlier I took that stupid CBD and it still said 2-3 weeks over a week after the last one said that and days after my HCG was 2301. I stopped worrying about that thanks to Oswin but for some reason I decided to take a regular Wondfo tonight and I feel like the line isn't as dark as it should be. It's probably nothing, I still have the same symptoms and actually the cramping has minimized to just a few times a day now and no more spotting, which the Nurse said was probably implantation, although it seems late for that but maybe it was left over?? Sheesh I need to stop analyzing everything and enjoy being pregnant, I'm just so scared that something will go wrong and mess up the greatest thing that has ever happened to me!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, I totally know what you mean. I didn't struggle to conceive but with the high number of miscarriages in my family I am cautious. When I woke up this a.m. my boobs weren't really sore, so I immediately had to take another pregnancy test. :wacko: It sucks that you have things making you nervous! The wondfo may have been lighter bc you're well hydrated? Plus those tests aren't known for their consistency (I had a frer be lighter after I'd had a darker one; freaked me out but the internet says it's super common and nothing to worry about). When is your scan again? You probably said but I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone!  At least we have each other to pass the time with while we wait!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, that's awesome! I had my sis first time around--it's much more fun with someone to conspire with! :)


----------



## Dini

TaraCathryn said:


> Dini, I totally know what you mean. I didn't struggle to conceive but with the high number of miscarriages in my family I am cautious. When I woke up this a.m. my boobs weren't really sore, so I immediately had to take another pregnancy test. :wacko: It sucks that you have things making you nervous! The wondfo may have been lighter bc you're well hydrated? Plus those tests aren't known for their consistency (I had a frer be lighter after I'd had a darker one; freaked me out but the internet says it's super common and nothing to worry about). When is your scan again? You probably said but I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone!  At least we have each other to pass the time with while we wait!

My Dr.'s appt is the 26th, but I don't know if they will scan me or not to tell you the truth. I'm going to beg them too though if they don't plan to. I know I'm just making myself crazy and it's silly but after all we've been through I just can't stop worrying! I have good days and bad. 

Yes you are right, we have each other at least! I need a hobby lol!


Oh and guess what? So we decided to tell his grandparents today because we told his mom and she was dying to have someone to talk to and she wanted to talk to her mom about it. They are an amazing support so I would want them to know if something bad happened anyway. Well anyway his grandma burst into tears instantly and ran to her room after saying "I have to give you something". She came back with this hand crocheted light purple and white baby blanket, matching booties and a hat that her mom made! I wanted to cry myself. She said she'd had it for years and was supposed to give it to me when we got married but she just couldn't do it to me because we were so heartbroken over failing for years. Purple is my favorite color and her mom knows that (she lives in Florida) so that's why she made it that color. I can't believe it, it's so beautiful and sweet. My DH actually still has his great grandma, she's 89 now, so if she sticks around for a while our baby will have a great great grandma, and now it has something she made it. How adorable is that??


----------



## sarahok

That is such a sweet story Dini!!! Love it! Yes, I would def beg for a scan. We drive ourselves crazy with all this wondering! :/


----------



## Suzy18

That's a beautiful story Dini :kiss:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- That is such a special experience!


----------



## Livvy

Hi all! Just got my first :bfp: yesterday :) This is #1 for us and we've been at it for about 3 months. I'm feeling nervous too though, like it's too good to be true and my period's still gonna show up late! I don't know why we do this to ourselves...


----------



## RebeccaR19

I've noticed a few things about pregnancy symptoms lately. On the days when symptoms seem to be missing, I think I might just be adjusting to them and they are just becoming more normal. I kind of figured it out when over the past two days, I wasn't noticing the fatigue. But I laid down in my bed for a second to rest my back and I fell asleep!

Then, I thought I had almost no nausea yesterday. But I couldn't hardly eat the steak my husband cooked for dinner because it was making me feel sick. Then, I realized I wasn't noticing the nausea unless I felt on the verge of throwing up..but it was still there. I don't know if this is all for sure, but it was just an observation I had made.

I've also noticed that my nausea gets worse when my stress level goes up.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Livvy said:


> Hi all! Just got my first :bfp: yesterday :) This is #1 for us and we've been at it for about 3 months. I'm feeling nervous too though, like it's too good to be true and my period's still gonna show up late! I don't know why we do this to ourselves...

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## northern_me

Congrats Livvy! 

Wonderful story about the baby items! How cool to have a great great grandma!

Rebecca, good observations! We are very close in timing and I'm kind of noticing the same things. I have been perfect with the nausea for almost 12 hours now while pumping protein in me. I didn't even take my afternoon diclectin because I totally forgot/didn't need it. I did take two just a few mins ago, not because I needed it, just because I don't want to mess too much with a good thing!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations Livvy!


----------



## Beanonorder

Sara I had spotting after dtd. It started out red and then changed to brown. I've had it off and on since then so I've avoided dtd since then.

I've also gone off meat and am a bit worried about protein. But peanut butter is good so I'll have more of it. 

Dini lovely story!

I agree this is taking forever. I just want to get to 12 weeks so everyone at work can just know! 

Sarahdavies that is quite a bump! Mine isn't that big yet and I'm sure its from bloating. I keep having to find clothes to hide it!

I'm so tired of this nauseous feeling! It happens every time I'm hungry but when I sit down to eat I don't want to put anything in my mouth! I managed 6 cheerios for breakfast!


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> TaraCathryn said:
> 
> 
> Dini, I totally know what you mean. I didn't struggle to conceive but with the high number of miscarriages in my family I am cautious. When I woke up this a.m. my boobs weren't really sore, so I immediately had to take another pregnancy test. :wacko: It sucks that you have things making you nervous! The wondfo may have been lighter bc you're well hydrated? Plus those tests aren't known for their consistency (I had a frer be lighter after I'd had a darker one; freaked me out but the internet says it's super common and nothing to worry about). When is your scan again? You probably said but I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone!  At least we have each other to pass the time with while we wait!
> 
> My Dr.'s appt is the 26th, but I don't know if they will scan me or not to tell you the truth. I'm going to beg them too though if they don't plan to. I know I'm just making myself crazy and it's silly but after all we've been through I just can't stop worrying! I have good days and bad.
> 
> Yes you are right, we have each other at least! I need a hobby lol!
> 
> 
> Oh and guess what? So we decided to tell his grandparents today because we told his mom and she was dying to have someone to talk to and she wanted to talk to her mom about it. They are an amazing support so I would want them to know if something bad happened anyway. Well anyway his grandma burst into tears instantly and ran to her room after saying "I have to give you something". She came back with this hand crocheted light purple and white baby blanket, matching booties and a hat that her mom made! I wanted to cry myself. She said she'd had it for years and was supposed to give it to me when we got married but she just couldn't do it to me because we were so heartbroken over failing for years. Purple is my favorite color and her mom knows that (she lives in Florida) so that's why she made it that color. I can't believe it, it's so beautiful and sweet. My DH actually still has his great grandma, she's 89 now, so if she sticks around for a while our baby will have a great great grandma, and now it has something she made it. How adorable is that??Click to expand...

What a great story! :hugs:


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone! :) So excited to join you ladies on this journey! Bean, I totally agree with the being ravenous then not wanting to eat thing... I have been getting reflux bad and that makes me lose my appetite too.


----------



## Tove

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with varying symptoms. Today my morning sickness wasn't as bad as yesterday but hopefully it doesn't mean anything. So anxious to get my first ultrasound to confirm I actually have something inside of me but I have to wait another 5 weeks...

Regarding what to buy for baby. As a first time mom I am overwhelmed by everything I need to get, so for now I am sticking my head in the sand and not thinking about it until it's confirmed I have a healthy baby growing inside of me.

Hope everyone will have a great day! :) so happy to have this place to read and vent!


----------



## Button#

Hi rainbow baby and Livvy!

Dini - that's a lovely story. 

Tara - Yes! It's dragging so slowly. I'm not even at 5 weeks yet but because I've had more symptoms than I did the first time it feels like I've been pregnant for months.

Kirsty - thinking of you today, I hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Beanonorder

Tove I'll see if I can find the link when I get home but there's a lovely thread on here about essential and useless purchases for first time moms. Obviously there are a lot of contradictions like some swear by a diaper genie and others say its useless. But I got a lot of good ideas from it last pregnancy! Until then I was also doing the head in the sand thing!!


----------



## Scottish

Livvy welcome :flower:

Dini that's such a lovely story how nice of her to do that. Aww xxx

I still have no ms. Queasiness has disappeared for now as well! I feel great lol I keep waking every morning expecting to feel like rubbish.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies how are we all feeling today?still no ms for me thank goodness fingers crossed I don't get it as I didn't with ds. I just feel
knackered all the time! Ds insists on getting up no later than half 6 though most days yawn. At least with my first preg I could sleep for as long as I wanted without any interruptions &#128540;. Other than that a few cramps and light headedness are the only symptoms so far. We are off to Mexico on Monday so by the time we come back all being well I will be nearly 10 weeks and then a couple if weeks after that we will have the scan eek! It is all starting to sink in now and I am really starting to feel more attached to my new bean &#128522;


----------



## Oswin

Omg Button - are you a ratty owner??!


----------



## Scottish

Stripey I know how much did I take for granted being pregnant last time with no toddler about!!! I could nap and take it easy but this time no chance lol! That why I am hoping ms and fatigue stays away, hehe


----------



## Scottish

Oh and have a great time in Mexico lucky you! I am not at all jealous :haha: great way to pass 1st tri


----------



## sharnw

Stripeycat have fun in Mexico :happydance:


----------



## Oswin

Stripey are you going on a plane? I'm really stressing about altitude as we have a holiday in September where we have to go really high in a cable car, and I'm not sure if i want to now or not!


----------



## citrusfruit

Kirsty - thinking of you today. Hope all is well. 

Dini - what a lovely story! That makes me really want to tell people but we are still holding off until after the 12 week scan. Seems like forever away. I'm sure my elderly grandmother will be absolutely delighted.

Northern - how lovely to have someone so close! My best friend is pregnant and I'm having a real hard time keeping the news from her, she will be so happy that our children will be so close in age! She will be almost ready to pop, if she hasn't popped already, when we are 12 weeks and ready to share the news. I am most excited about telling her!!


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty how did scan go? Hope everything is well! Let us know when you can xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Oswin said:


> Omg Button - are you a ratty owner??!

I used to be pre LO. I'm waiting until he and number 2 are older before getting more. The one in my avatar was my last gorgeous squishy boy Toby.


----------



## Oswin

Button# said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Omg Button - are you a ratty owner??!
> 
> I used to be pre LO. I'm waiting until he and number 2 are older before getting more. The one in my avatar was my last gorgeous squishy boy Toby.Click to expand...

Yayyyyyyyyyy , small world :D Our last boy passed away two years ago.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm measuring a week behind at 5weeks 2 days. There is a sac there but it's empty. I have another scan in two weeks to make sure everything is ok. I'm so worried! I knew my dated were going to be off but it's just so scary seeing a empty sac xxx


----------



## Scottish

:hugs: Kirsty it is still very early to see much and I have read lots of threads on here similar and when they return baby has caught up and heartbeating away! I hope this is the case for you! When do you go back? It is so frustrating waiting another week xxx

Edit: sorry just read 2 weeks to scan hope the time passes quick xx


----------



## sharnw

Kirsty I hope and praying there's a heart flickering bean when you go for your next scan :hugs:

I don't get to have an early scan so I'm really hanging out for 9 weeks (if I get there) for the hb on the Doppler (if i find it) :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah back 2nd sept at 8.30am. I have my booking in on the 1st so really crap I'm going to have no go to that not even know if there is a baby or not. I'm so scared and keep crying but there is nothing I can do but wait.


----------



## northern_me

Oh Kristy, I'm sure everything will be fine! Positive thoughts! 

I think if looks could kill my contrary coworker would be dead. I don't know why she feels the need to be such a condescending nasty human being! Anytime someone asks me how I am I catch her rolling her eyes. The waddling comment last week and her telling me I asked for it to be sick because I tried to get pregnant has totally changed my opinion on her. She's here complaining about her son. I feel like I might tell her "oh well, you ask for this stuff when you try to have children". Taking everything out of me not to walk out and say f**k it to my job!


----------



## Scottish

I know hun it's hard when in limbo but I sure everything is great and it's just to early to see anything. xxx


----------



## Button#

Oswin said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Omg Button - are you a ratty owner??!
> 
> I used to be pre LO. I'm waiting until he and number 2 are older before getting more. The one in my avatar was my last gorgeous squishy boy Toby.Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyy , small world :D Our last boy passed away two years ago.Click to expand...

Can't wait until I can have a little ratty gang again, I miss those snuggles.

Kirsty - I'm sorry you're having a stressful time. I'm sure you'll got back on the 2nd and there will be a bouncy little bub. I have my referral appointment on the 1st, although that's even more boring than the booking in appointment.

Northern - she sounds like an utter delight. Poor you having to suffer her and M/S.

I just realised I may need a new handbag for when I get my pregnancy notes as the one I have now is a teeny tiny one. It's a hard life being pregnant!


----------



## Oswin

Chance is on your side Kirsty, as that's too early to see baby anyway, so it's very likely you'll see baby in two weeks! 

I'm having a poo day. Nausea is worse (I'm trying carrots, Northern!). I'm simultaneously constipated and have diarrhea. And I now have brown cm and brown stringy bits again.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Awww Kirsty, I hate it that the appointment wasn't more reassuring. It's frustrating when you leave with more questions than answers. But I hope the next one gives you all the reassurance you need. On the bright side, I have read thread after thread on here about people seeing an empty sac one week and going back to see baby shortly after! I hope the best for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

Kirsty try not to worry u no it's hard not too I had a scan at 5 weeks with dd after bleeding and same as u and I was just let u felt so helpless BUT went back 2 weeks later and there was her little flickering heart beat then I had more bleeding due to me being a care worker and catching some falling out her wheel chair and again all was fine was just bruising coming out, it hard not to worry but try and not to xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Saradavies89 said:


> Kirsty try not to worry u no it's hard not too I had a scan at 5 weeks with dd after bleeding and same as u and I was just let u felt so helpless BUT went back 2 weeks later and there was her little flickering heart beat then I had more bleeding due to me being a care worker and catching some falling out her wheel chair and again all was fine was just bruising coming out, it hard not to worry but try and not to xxx


Edit can u pay for a private scan from maybe 6 weeks to settle u xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am not quite sure how I am feeling today as I just got up about 30 minutes ago. My son is still in bed. He sleeps in--I can't complain about that! I am mildly concerned that I may have forgotten to take my prenatal vitamin yesterday. I'm thinking it might not matter as along as I have been taking it. I'm having baby+toddler brain. Twice as bad! :)

Last night I was feeling very sick and even watching TV was giving me some kind of motion sickness. So, all I could do was lie in bed, look at the ceiling, and feel like crap. I seem to be better today, but my day has not really gotten started yet.


----------



## Beanonorder

hugs Kirsty! I can just imagine how frustrated you must be. On the positive side - at least you knew your dates were going to be out. I have every confidence you will see something in two weeks time.

Tove here is the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...our-unnecessary-essential-baby-purchases.html


----------



## sarahok

Thanks Beanorder! I was just looking through things on Amazon for a registry. I'll obviously be waiting a while to purchase anything, but it's fun to look! I think I'll read through that thread first though!

Kirsti, sorry you weren't able to get any peace of mind. But from the sound of it, a lot of people experience the same thing then get relief shortly after. Will say a prayer for you. XX


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi girls we live in the UK so Oswin yes we are def flying to Mexico eek! 10 hours in the air with a 14 month old eek...I spoke to the midwives and they say it is fine to fly in 1st and 2nd tri altitude doesn't make any difference I don't think. I just keep in thinking of the nice relaxing 2 weeks at the other end lol. Even though I can't have a drink we are going with mil and fil so hopefully I can catch up plenty of sleep while we are out there and get a bit Of a tan hopefully &#128540;


----------



## Tove

Thanks Beanonorder! I bookmarked that thread to help me with future purchases.

Big hugs to Kirsty! I hope these two weeks pass quickly and that your next scan will be perfect!


----------



## Oswin

Carrots work for the nausea :thumbup: :wohoo:


----------



## northern_me

Great Oswin!! They've been working for me + protein. I'm at work and feeling fine and have been good for over 24 hours. Didn't take diclectin again this morning either.

The only thing I find is that I eat and then I'm fine, but all of a sudden out of the blue I get insatiably hungry. I can't even wait for 5 mins or I start getting nauseous. Who knew it was possible to actually get that hungry!

This day is brutal. Just had someone threaten to call the newspaper because I didn't break rules to help her out. I told her to go ahead. Little does she know my boyfriend is senior journalist at the paper ;-)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin- I just noticed your ticker for your son! My son is only 3 days older than yours! :) I suppose I should have a ticker on here for him. 

Also I am going to go out and buy some carrots for sure.


----------



## Button#

I'm getting that as well northern. My M/S hasn't started properly yet but I just felt a bit hungry then went straight to feeling wobbly and nauseus. I'm going to have to make sure I have a fridge full of carrots for when it really starts. I got HG at 14 weeks with DS.


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> This day is brutal. Just had someone threaten to call the newspaper because I didn't break rules to help her out. I told her to go ahead. Little does she know my boyfriend is senior journalist at the paper ;-)

:rofl: what a first class moo!


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> Oswin- I just noticed your ticker for your son! My son is only 3 days older than yours! :) I suppose I should have a ticker on here for him.
> 
> Also I am going to go out and buy some carrots for sure.

Aw yay! I didn't have one for Robin, just lots of pregnancy tickers, then i thought it might be a bit mean not including him :haha: What's your wee guy called? 



Button# said:


> I'm getting that as well northern. My M/S hasn't started properly yet but I just felt a bit hungry then went straight to feeling wobbly and nauseus. I'm going to have to make sure I have a fridge full of carrots for when it really starts. I got HG at 14 weeks with DS.

Oh my, I didn't know that HG could come on so late :nope:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin- His name is Gordon. We call him Gordon-Lee most of the time because he is the 3rd. :) We will have kids practically the same age! That is crazy!


----------



## Button#

Getting it late is better, they can give you the good anti sickness tablets that actually work once you're in 2nd tri! I only had it for a week and then a couple of weeks later my nausea disappeared completely and I felt fab.


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> Oswin- His name is Gordon. We call him Gordon-Lee most of the time because he is the 3rd. :) We will have kids practically the same age! That is crazy!

Oh yeah, how strange! Hope these two are also born three days apart!
Also yay, Gordon was born on my wedding anniversary :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin said:


> RebeccaR19 said:
> 
> 
> Oswin- His name is Gordon. We call him Gordon-Lee most of the time because he is the 3rd. :) We will have kids practically the same age! That is crazy!
> 
> Oh yeah, how strange! Hope these two are also born three days apart!
> Also yay, Gordon was born on my wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...

That would be hilarious! Also funny you got a present shortly after your anniversary.


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaR19 said:
> 
> 
> Oswin- His name is Gordon. We call him Gordon-Lee most of the time because he is the 3rd. :) We will have kids practically the same age! That is crazy!
> 
> Oh yeah, how strange! Hope these two are also born three days apart!
> Also yay, Gordon was born on my wedding anniversary :)Click to expand...
> 
> That would be hilarious! Also funny you got a present shortly after your anniversary.Click to expand...

We thought he'd come on the 8th as that's when they induced me, but it took another 3 days :dohh: When was your due date? I was June 26th.


----------



## RebeccaR19

My due date was July 14th. Technically, he came 6 days early. He was actually almost born on the 9th. He was born at 11:58 PM. I was in labor for 24 hours.

I hope to God that I don't have a labor that long with this one. I was so tired.


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> My due date was July 14th. Technically, he came 6 days early. He was actually almost born on the 9th. He was born at 11:58 PM. I was in labor for 24 hours.
> 
> I hope to God that I don't have a labor that long with this one. I was so tired.

Whew! I thought 17 hrs was long!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Whew, so many pages!

Kirsty, w/ DD I bled bright red @ about 5.5 weeks and saw an empty sack. Plus my HCG instead of doubling dropped a little. They told me I would mc but that empty sack is now a bright, boisterous first-grader. I know it's impossible not to worry, but don't lose hope.

Oswin & Button, I am a former rat mom too! Oh they are the best! I am already steering DD toward them for when she wants a pet of her own. :)


----------



## Eidson23

Button, your rat is too cute. Mine looks very similar. His name is lucky...I bought him as a pup for snake food (my snakes only eat frozen because I don't have the heart to feed them live rats). One of my new snakes kept refusing frozen, so I HAD to try live, he still had his eyes closed and everything! Well, I couldn't watch it, so I left him in there overnight and checked in the morning, and she didn't eat him! So I called up the place I got him and asked if I could bring him back, and they told me to just stick him in the freezer (ALIVE!!) and he'd die. I was horrified, so I kept him. I bottle fed him 5+ times a day, raised him up, and now he's my fat and happy adult PET rat :haha:

I love rats too much, they're so funny. That's why I was turned off from getting snakes originally because I couldn't feed live rats to them! Then I found out that they eat frozen, so now I have pet snakes and a pet rat lol.
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/IMG_3342_zps4d917c38.jpg


----------



## aknqtpie

That rat is actually really cute!

Kristy - 5 weeks is early to see anything.. so hopefully you will be reassured in a few weeks when you go back in. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Button#

Aw he's a cutie. I could never have a pet snake, not unless I could feed them on quorn sausages! My park has a farm with a few snakes and I refuse to take LO there on Thursdays because that's when they feed them. I do love snakes though.


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you so much for all the positive thoughts! It's helped me so much today xxxxx


----------



## Eidson23

Button# said:


> Aw he's a cutie. I could never have a pet snake, not unless I could feed them on quorn sausages! My park has a farm with a few snakes and I refuse to take LO there on Thursdays because that's when they feed them. I do love snakes though.

All of mine eat frozen rodents, and I get them shipped to me that way so I don't have to kill them. It's easier to feed them when I know the rats are dead and were killed humanely I guess. I only have ball pythons, and two boas so none of mine get particularly large (except the boas :haha: ) and my son loves them to death. My son understands the circle of life, and all that, but he's generally not around when I feed them either, just because they lose their tiny little snakes minds when they smell food and I can't watch a snake and my son at the same time and I don't need him getting bit, even though it won't do anything I still don't want that kind of accident lol.


----------



## Button#

Boas are lovely. We used to go to reptile place when we kids where you could hold them and one kept trying to go in my mums handbag because he could smell an open bag of wotsit crisps in there.


----------



## northern_me

I wouldn't be able to handle a rat! The tails freak me out! I bought two *female* hamsters for DD at Easter and I came home a month ago to 7 babies hanging out in the cage! Just got rid of the last 3 yesterday. That is enough rodent for me!


----------



## northern_me

Oh also, I have something to show you! Like I said before I run a prenatal education program. Here are our fetal models! Life size fetus models for 10,15 and 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eidson23

Just so I don't flood this with reptile pictures, I'll add a spoiler :haha: *DON'T CLICK IF YOU'RE AFRAID OF SNAKES!!*

I have kind of a zoo. Two dogs, 11 ball pythons, 2 boas, two leopard geckos, 9 tarantulas and my rat :haha: My wife doesn't go in our reptile room, she can handle the snakes but not the tarantulas :rolleyes: But in my defense! I own some of the most colorful species in the world, they are quite fascinating :D

Spoiler
This is probably my favorite picture, my son and our rat haha
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/IMG_3343_zps1d13542f.jpg
Here's my female boa, she's much much bigger now, but I just love her baby picture :cloud9:
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/IMG_1415_zpsadee0aba.jpg
Here's me (ugh don't mind the mess, this was many years ago!) with my male boa. He is also much, much bigger now lol.
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/IMG_0995_zps61c5b656.jpg


----------



## Eidson23

Northern, I hear that all the time! My wife hates my rat because of his tail :haha: but he's sweet as pie. I raised him, so he thinks I'm his momma.

Those life size replicas are crazy! What a difference in size!


----------



## aknqtpie

I couldn't do the trantulas either... *shudders* .. I don't do spiders.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have a leopard gecko. But I was hoping he would be a pretty color. He isn't just spotted. He likes to come out and watch me when Im in my room. Its kinda creepy lol


----------



## Eidson23

mommyof2peas said:


> I have a leopard gecko. But I was hoping he would be a pretty color. He isn't just spotted. He likes to come out and watch me when Im in my room. Its kinda creepy lol

Haha! They do that! When I walk into my reptile room, they're the first things I see. They creep slowly out of their hides and just watch me. They do breed ones that are different colors, normally they aren't at pet stores though. I got mine from a friend who breeds them, one is called "albino snow" so he is kind of albino looking, typical yellowish color but his spots have a blue hue to them. I got him for my son, his name is George lol.

And as far as the tarantulas, I never had any intention of owning them. Spiders creep me out too honestly! I got my first one, kind of forced on me by a breeder. And then I looked into the different species and they are actually really cool. I don't handle most of them because they can be venomous, but my favorite one is bright blue. Like electric blue. It's crazy.


----------



## Button#

Fab pictures Eidson! I think we've totally derailed the thread now! I'm very tempted to go and dig out some of my ratty pics though.

Northern - that's really interesting to see the different sizes.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sure it won't be the last time the thread is derailed.. sometimes it's nice to talk about things other than pregnancy :)


----------



## Kalabear

Awww loving all the animals and pictures!! The only experience I have with rats are feeding snakes and the MASSIVE rats in the city in China I used to live haha. They would scale buildings. I know they are incredibly smart. I think they are really cute! 

Northern - love the replicas!! So cute! Glad to have a prenatal specialist on board with us!!


----------



## stripeycat5

Omg talk of Tarantulas and stuff. I saw a massive spider in the shed today (in the UK out spiders are quite pathetic compared to ones you get elsewhere!). I will freak if I see one on holiday - I think they are amazing animals and I would never hurt one but when I see one I just seize up! I have 2 dogs, 2 cats and some fish (and my little monster + the husband of course ;) and that is more than enough for me!

Am watching some people in the states on discovery channel handling venomous snakes now that is mental!!


----------



## aknqtpie

... I think y'all are trying to creep me out .. talking about rats that scale buildings... *shudders* again.. hahaha.. 

I like my soft kitty (warm kitty.. little ball of fur!) and my prissy dog.


----------



## RebeccaR19

This is completely off the topic of animals. But thank you guys for sharing the info about carrots!

I bought some today, and I'm eating my second carrot and I feel completely better!


----------



## maggz

aknqtpie said:


> ... I think y'all are trying to creep me out .. talking about rats that scale buildings... *shudders* again.. hahaha..
> 
> I like my soft kitty (warm kitty.. little ball of fur!) and my prissy dog.

haha same here... I've been shuddering the past two pages :haha:

lol yay for Big Bang ;) 
I'll stick do dogs only preferably. Maybe fish lol... my FIL has an addiction to aquariums, they have 2 in their house and 1 outside that he can't find room for :haha: So I'm sure he'll bring us one someday ;)


----------



## Oswin

Please fish put your ratty pics, I have loads I look at all the time. Will put up the one of my little boy and our last ratty boy Hugo, two years ago. I raised him from 3 weeks old and he was always a teeny! I'll never understand the tail thing, best part!!!


----------



## honeybeartee

Hey ladies,
Congrats to you all, I'm due on April 28th, AF would be due tomorrow & feeling like she is still on her way:shrug:
GL to you all


----------



## northern_me

Hey, welcome!

Rebecca the carrots are good, hey? I'm so glad I randomly dug that up on the internet. It's really helping. The site I saw says it rids your body of excess estrogen, therefore reducing nausea. Who knew?


----------



## Kalabear

Haha love the animal talk! I needed a good laugh today! 

THe carrots have been good to me too. They've taken the edge off!

Kirsty....so sorry about the bleeding. I had the same thing as you in my first pregnancy...red bleeding up until seven weeks and an early ultrasound that showed just an empty sac...had a very healthy pregnancy after the first trimester! There's still hope :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Ooooo can definitely put up with carrots :)


----------



## GreyGirl

I've got a scan tomorrow at (estimated) 5+6 due to previous ectopic. ANY chance at all I'll see a heartbeat transvaginally?!


----------



## Livvy

Hey I love reptiles too! I had a corn snake once, Jafar... man he was such a good snake. Then I left him with my parents while I went on vacay and they lost him. Never again will I leave pets with them! Haha.

I took a second FRER today (two days after my first BFP, 12 dpo), and the line was fainter than the first test I took. :/ cause for concern, or no?


----------



## Eidson23

Livvy said:


> Hey I love reptiles too! I had a corn snake once, Jafar... man he was such a good snake. Then I left him with my parents while I went on vacay and they lost him. Never again will I leave pets with them! Haha.
> 
> I took a second FRER today (two days after my first BFP, 12 dpo), and the line was fainter than the first test I took. :/ cause for concern, or no?

There could be so many reasons why it is fainter...if your urine wasn't as concentrated as the other test the line would be fainter. We didn't get a super strong BFP until 17 or 18dpo...prior to that there was noticeable progression, but we were using 10mIU ICs. :hugs:


----------



## Eidson23

GreyGirl said:


> I've got a scan tomorrow at (estimated) 5+6 due to previous ectopic. ANY chance at all I'll see a heartbeat transvaginally?!

I think there's a pretty good chance. I've heard many women close to or at 6 weeks can pick up a heartbeat :flower: good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Oswin

GreyGirl said:


> I've got a scan tomorrow at (estimated) 5+6 due to previous ectopic. ANY chance at all I'll see a heartbeat transvaginally?!

I'd say yes, as that's what my baby measured at the scan last week.


----------



## Lithodora

Hello, can I join? :)

Just got our bfp today, first month trying, we only decided to ttc in late July, and we were only giving it this month this year (for commitment reasons early next year). I was expecting af and bam!, it was positive! Looks like April 27th by various calculators but as o was only 2 weeks ago today it will more than likely be May, fx this sticks around and we will find out.

I'm on a different time zone to most people on this site, so I will read back over this thread tomorrow :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi Lithodora :)


----------



## Scottish

Welcome lithodora :flower:

Wow so many pets we all have here! At the moment I only have 2 finches, I used to have an African grey parrot but we sold him :( and also a kitten but I had to rehome him when pregnant last year as he was a v naughty kitty and we were worried how he would be with a baby. But we happy with our finches as they easy to maintain :haha:


----------



## sarahok

Livvy I wouldn't stress over it (I know, easier said than done.) In addition to the possibility of your urine being more watered down, some test have more dye than others, even of the same exact brand. Chin up!


----------



## northern_me

How is everybody feeling? 

I'm 8 weeks in 3 hours. Moving right along! This week went super fast! I find it really satisfying to watch my apps and tickers switch over.


----------



## ssjad

I can't seem to get off the couch. Both my youngest have colds and are sleeping terribly at night. Then grumpy during the day.
When they do go down I'm so tired I just need to lie down. My kitchen is revolting and I'm nearly out of clean clothes :-(
That's my whinge for the day.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Livvy said:


> Hey I love reptiles too! I had a corn snake once, Jafar... man he was such a good snake. Then I left him with my parents while I went on vacay and they lost him. Never again will I leave pets with them! Haha.
> 
> I took a second FRER today (two days after my first BFP, 12 dpo), and the line was fainter than the first test I took. :/ cause for concern, or no?

I agree with eidson, there can be so many reasons. was it the same brand? ive heard of ppl who tests vary in color when they use dfferent brands. hang in there :)

completely random but can you eat ranch and sour cream while pregnant? I hear some ppl say to avoid homemade and restaurant ranch because of the egg yolk in it but that the ranch from the store should be ok? cant really find anything about sour cream, tacos sound pretty good right now but just making sure sour cream would be ok to put on it?


----------



## northern_me

Sour cream should be fine. Everything is ok as long as it's pasteurized. I feel like you really have to go out of your way to find these things, aside from literal raw egg yolk.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you so much! I feel like there everything is on the "no no" list when pregnant. I search things up to be sure and most of it is said to be avoided :dohh: lol


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Greygirl the heart beat is apparently visible from 5w4days so there is a good chance you'll see it. 

As for me I'm stressed out a little. I've been spotting on and off but it's been brown and the scan showed no reason for it. But this morning when I wiped it was red. Only when I wipe. Last night I started feeling better and was able to eat dinner with no problems. This morning I still don't have any nausea despite having been awake for an hour and not eating. So red and no symptoms has me really worried. 
I just had the scan on Saturday, could something already have gone wrong?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

im hoping everything is ok hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Eidson23

northern_me said:


> Sour cream should be fine. Everything is ok as long as it's pasteurized. I feel like you really have to go out of your way to find these things, aside from literal raw egg yolk.

I agree! I think pregnancy no-no's are hyped up a bit too much. I mean, deli meat? I ate turkey sandwiches as a staple diet when I was pregnant. If you haven't gotten some crazy bacteria infested food before you were pregnant, the chances are very slim you'll get sick from it when you are. My doctor even said sushi is fine, as long as it's at a place I've eaten before :rolleyes: although, not sure I would eat sushi while pregnant just in case.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Eidson23 said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Sour cream should be fine. Everything is ok as long as it's pasteurized. I feel like you really have to go out of your way to find these things, aside from literal raw egg yolk.
> 
> I agree! I think pregnancy no-no's are hyped up a bit too much. I mean, deli meat? I ate turkey sandwiches as a staple diet when I was pregnant. If you haven't gotten some crazy bacteria infested food before you were pregnant, the chances are very slim you'll get sick from it when you are. My doctor even said sushi is fine, as long as it's at a place I've eaten before :rolleyes: although, not sure I would eat sushi while pregnant just in case.Click to expand...

thank you! and I agree, when I see some of the "no no's" im a bit shocked. like mangos, I would totally think that it would be ok lol


----------



## Eidson23

I mean...I can understand the herbal stuff, like certain teas, and caffeine and whatnot. Some of that affects development. But I think the no-no's because of "risk of sickness" is sometimes overrated.


----------



## Livvy

ssjad said:


> I can't seem to get off the couch. Both my youngest have colds and are sleeping terribly at night. Then grumpy during the day.
> When they do go down I'm so tired I just need to lie down. My kitchen is revolting and I'm nearly out of clean clothes :-(
> That's my whinge for the day.

Aww so sorry. I have a pile of laundry waiting to be done sitting in my living room too. I'm exhausted enough as it is trying to keep up with cleaning a house and taking care of a husband, I can't imagine trying to do it with two little ones too! :hugs:



Beanonorder said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Greygirl the heart beat is apparently visible from 5w4days so there is a good chance you'll see it.
> 
> As for me I'm stressed out a little. I've been spotting on and off but it's been brown and the scan showed no reason for it. But this morning when I wiped it was red. Only when I wipe. Last night I started feeling better and was able to eat dinner with no problems. This morning I still don't have any nausea despite having been awake for an hour and not eating. So red and no symptoms has me really worried.
> I just had the scan on Saturday, could something already have gone wrong?

Not that I'm an expert, but I've heard it's fairly common to spot early on in pregnancy, even up till 10 weeks. Hopefully it's normal and the baby's fine :hugs:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I agree, some of it I can honestly understand just some of it is hard..probably because I like food so much lol


----------



## Livvy

Thanks guys for the reassurance, it's just scary to feel like I'm alone in all of this. Can't wait till I can get a Doctor's visit, though that probably won't be until late September. :/

Side note, why are pregnancy tests so expensive? :growlmad:


----------



## Eidson23

They really are! That's why after the first cycle, I went straight online and bought the best ICs I could find. Bulk is definitely the way to go when TTC :dohh:


----------



## MrsA22

Super pumped! We told all of our immediate family (Well my side, OH mom is going to smother us to death, so we're waiting awhile before telling here. hehe) It was great!

For my mom, I got her a pandora baby carriage charm. When she opened it, I asked if my sister(who is pregnant and due in October) had gotten her one. She said no, to which I responded "Great because anyone who will have two grandchildren by April will definitely need one!" She continued to talk after I said that, paused, and then jumped up and down crying. I wasn't expecting that reaction. My sister, who is younger than me, is having an unexpected pregnancy, so I wasn't sure how my mom would react to my planned one. ;)

For my sister, I got her two onesies. The first one said "If you think I'm cute, you should see my aunt." (I got this for fun earlier in the summer) and the second had two elephants on it and it said "Soon to be Big Cousin!" because she is due before us. 

For my brothers...had them unwrap "back to school gifts" (They are in university, I'm the oldest) and the shirts said "Best. Uncle. Ever."

For my sister in law, i gave her a bottle of our favorite wine and put a label from etsy on it that says "Drink this for me, I'm a mommy to be. Baby A arriving April 2014"

and finally for my dad, I got a grandparent themed children's book and a grandparents day card and signed it from myself, OH and Baby A. He cried too! hehe

I'm so excited to finally share with our family. It is still early (6wk on Friday) but I couldn't keep it a secret. My mom is a nurse practitioner and my dad is an OBGYN. I wanted to be able to ask them questions!


----------



## sarahok

Sour cream is definitely fine. And ranch should be fine too...whenever I've made it from scratch, the recipes have not called for raw egg yolks. Caesar dressings usually have raw egg though.


----------



## Eidson23

MrsA that is too sweet! I wish I could be that creative :haha:


----------



## sarahok

northern_me said:


> How is everybody feeling?
> 
> I'm 8 weeks in 3 hours. Moving right along! This week went super fast! I find it really satisfying to watch my apps and tickers switch over.

I know Northern!! Sometimes I think of something to post just so I can see my ticker that day!:haha:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

sarahok said:


> Sour cream is definitely fine. And ranch should be fine too...whenever I've made it from scratch, the recipes have not called for raw egg yolks. Caesar dressings usually have raw egg though.

thank you so much


----------



## Beanonorder

Mrs that is very cute! 

When we told my parents I went out and bought a newborn online and we sat in the lounge and I told her to show granny and grampa what she'd bought. My mom said it that's cute and then my dad said it's too small. We replied with no its not and then they both clicked.


----------



## maggz

You guys are so creative! I really wanna tell my sisters in person cause they're coming to visit at the end of October, but then I'll have to wait to tell everybody cause I very well can't anyone without my sisters knowing too...! So I guess for my family it'll all be via skype, I would mail something but I would want everyone to get it at the same time so no one would feel left out if one of the envelopes got lost in the mail (which always happens!). 

I love how much thought you put into it MrsA! 

Previous posters are right, ranch and sour cream are fine, most products that are unpasteurized have it in big writing on the front cause it's very uncommon. Except maybe soft cheeses if that's your thing (camembert, brie, etc..)
I totally agree all these pregnancy no-nos are so hyped up! However, if there's a tiny chance of listeria in deli meat I guess I'll pass, but making grilled cheese with it must be fine cause then the meat is heated up therefore killing bacteria, right?


----------



## northern_me

At the bottom is a list of what you can't eat and what temps to heat it to. 

https://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2010/sc-hc/H14-55-2-2010-eng.pdf


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I totally agree with the creativity of everyone! I can relate to using Skype. I live in another city from my family and will be announcing it to them a couple weeks before thanksgiving I just don't know how im gonna announce it. maybe Ill just announce it for thanksgiving and when everyone is going around the table saying what they are thankful for, when it gets to me ill say " im thankful for my baby and cant wait to have her in my arms" :haha: my sister and brother live about 300 miles away so I guess im gonna have to tell them over the phone. :shrug: you guys have realy creative ways , much better than mine at the moment

thank you for all the replies regarding sour cream and ranch, I really appreciate it :)


----------



## Dini

Sorry all I don't have time to catch up with all 8 pages! Just popping in to say hi and hope you are doing great! I'll catch up tomorrow. I'm soooo tired and have to be up in 7 hours.


----------



## RebeccaR19

northern_me said:


> How is everybody feeling?
> 
> I'm 8 weeks in 3 hours. Moving right along! This week went super fast! I find it really satisfying to watch my apps and tickers switch over.

I am feeling pretty good tonight thanks to carrots! I had a huge wave of fatigue sweep over me this evening and my son asked me to stop yawning. lol

I know what you mean about the ticker. It does feel good to see it change. If my ultrasound on Monday shows I'm behind what I have on my ticker, I am not moving it backwards just to see the same things again. But if I am ahead, I'll move it forward.


----------



## Beanonorder

Red spotting didn't last. Now I have nothing. I'm trying really hard to just appreciate not feeling nauseous and not worry. I seem to have a cold too now. 

I forget if this topic came up earlier so sorry if it did but anyone have a feeling of boy or girl? Last pregnancy all the Chinese gender predictions said girl and I only ever had two baby dreams and both time it was a boy. And I had a girl. 
This time one Chinese predictor said girl and the other said boy. And I had a baby dream a few nights ago and it was a boy. So I'm thinking maybe we'll have a girl again. I'm totally fine either way thankfully. Just curious how everyone else feels.


----------



## Eidson23

My wife had a dream that we had a boy. She's pretty dead set that it's a boy...however our gender predictor says girl, and she ridiculously did the baking soda predictor and it came back girl also. Haha, who knows! I just want a healthy baby.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanorder- I am glad the spotting cleared up. That's promising!

Well, the Chinese gender predictor said my son was going to be a girl. I dreamt I was having a girl. And I even bought that gender predictor kit and it said girl. Clearly, they were wrong. I didn't have any actual feeling. I just remember feeling "I don't know."

This time, I'm predicted a girl again. lol I have had 2 dreams I had another boy. My son, without any prompting, believes there is a baby brother in there. And I just have a feeling I am having another boy. It will be interesting to see in a few months!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I think im having a girl because the Chinese predictors keep saying boy lol


----------



## Beanonorder

It's the dream thing that makes me wonder. I haven't come across anyone yet who has dreamt of one gender and then given birth to that gender. It always seems to be the opposite. In my last pregnancy I was also convinced of a boy after my dreams but was so happy when my mom told me girl.


----------



## northern_me

I had a dream of a girl. I'm convinced it's a girl due to Shettles method. We didn't try that way but that's the way the timing worked out.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Beanonorder said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Greygirl the heart beat is apparently visible from 5w4days so there is a good chance you'll see it.
> 
> As for me I'm stressed out a little. I've been spotting on and off but it's been brown and the scan showed no reason for it. But this morning when I wiped it was red. Only when I wipe. Last night I started feeling better and was able to eat dinner with no problems. This morning I still don't have any nausea despite having been awake for an hour and not eating. So red and no symptoms has me really worried.
> I just had the scan on Saturday, could something already have gone wrong?

Light bleeding is normal this early in pregnancy. As long as you don't also have bad cramps I wouldn't worry. :hugs:



Eidson23 said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Sour cream should be fine. Everything is ok as long as it's pasteurized. I feel like you really have to go out of your way to find these things, aside from literal raw egg yolk.
> 
> I agree! I think pregnancy no-no's are hyped up a bit too much. I mean, deli meat? I ate turkey sandwiches as a staple diet when I was pregnant. If you haven't gotten some crazy bacteria infested food before you were pregnant, the chances are very slim you'll get sick from it when you are. My doctor even said sushi is fine, as long as it's at a place I've eaten before :rolleyes: although, not sure I would eat sushi while pregnant just in case.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, things change so often when it comes to things you can and cant eat. When I was pregnant with my 12 year old, none of these things were a concern. I could eat lunch meat, runny eggs. Really you just needed to not drink or smoke and take your vitamins. 



Lithodora said:


> Hello, can I join? :)
> 
> Just got our bfp today, first month trying, we only decided to ttc in late July, and we were only giving it this month this year (for commitment reasons early next year). I was expecting af and bam!, it was positive! Looks like April 27th by various calculators but as o was only 2 weeks ago today it will more than likely be May, fx this sticks around and we will find out.
> 
> I'm on a different time zone to most people on this site, so I will read back over this thread tomorrow :)

Congrats and welcome! H&H 9



honeybeartee said:


> Hey ladies,
> Congrats to you all, I'm due on April 28th, AF would be due tomorrow & feeling like she is still on her way:shrug:
> GL to you all

Congrats and here's hoping AF stays away!



GreyGirl said:


> I've got a scan tomorrow at (estimated) 5+6 due to previous ectopic. ANY chance at all I'll see a heartbeat transvaginally?!

Like the other ladies said you might! Fingers crosses :)



Livvy said:


> Hey I love reptiles too! I had a corn snake once, Jafar... man he was such a good snake. Then I left him with my parents while I went on vacay and they lost him. Never again will I leave pets with them! Haha.
> 
> I took a second FRER today (two days after my first BFP, 12 dpo), and the line was fainter than the first test I took. :/ cause for concern, or no?

There are so many factors that can cause a lighter test. Don't worry! It's still early and I'm sure everything will be fine.



I've been obsessing over twins since I took 100 mg of Clomid to get this BFP. I've even come up with 2 girl names but nothing for boys. So I'll probably have one boy lol 

I went in for Betas today. I hope the last ones. If they are 2000 or higher I get to set up my first scan. I have my 8 week scan already set up for Sep 11th, but because of the MC last time around and the Clomid I get a earlier scan. :happydance:


----------



## northern_me

Are any of you using Ovia pregnancy app? I thought this was so cool!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Eidson23

Yay for earlier scan!!


----------



## Eidson23

northern_me said:


> Are any of you using Ovia pregnancy app? I thought this was so cool!

Yes we use it! Ours still has no hand :rofl: Have you seen the pregnancy sprout app? It's a 3d image, and it's pretty nifty.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder said:


> It's the dream thing that makes me wonder. I haven't come across anyone yet who has dreamt of one gender and then given birth to that gender. It always seems to be the opposite. In my last pregnancy I was also convinced of a boy after my dreams but was so happy when my mom told me girl.

That's an interesting thought! Last time I did dream of a girl but had a boy.


Northern-What is the shettles method? I suppose I will have to google that!


----------



## northern_me

The Shettles Method is where female sperm live longer but swim slower, so they're more likely to wait around for an egg whereas the males swim really fast but die really fast so you're more likely to end up with a boy if you have sex the day of ovulation.

For us, this was the month we actually didn't try and were in a situation where he pulled out. We dtd 5 whole days beforehand AND we had withdrawal and it still happened. All that after 1.5 years of trying our hearts out! Who would have thought?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks for telling me! I just googled it too. I had never heard of that before. Well, by every factor for a boy (since I know when I basically conceived my son), this method actually lines up!

This time, I was on the pill and so I have no idea when I had breakthrough ovulation. But it says that x-chromosomes can handle a harsher environment. So maybe that would make a girl more likely. Thanks for sharing this method.


----------



## northern_me

Our hamster is NOWHERE to be found. Escape artist. Just what I need 12:45am.


----------



## mommyof2peas

So how many of you will be doing that at home gender tests? Like the baking soda test?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Hi new people! Welcome! 

I don't know what to say for gender. On the one hand, I keep feeling like it's a boy and I'm looking at more boy stuff. But I was *convinced* DD was a boy--even after multiple very clear ultrasounds showing otherwise!  

DD says she wants a little brother (we have openly discussed that we might have a baby but haven't told her I'm pregnant, so this is hypothetical to her atm) "because they're just cuter!" :D But every time she has talked about the hypothetical sibling since I actually got pregnant, she has called it she and her. So I'm wondering if she knows something I don't!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I keep missing pages of posts, sheesh. Sorry. 
Northern, hope you find your hamster! What a headache! Now that you reminded me about the girl sperm living longer, I'm hoping I ovulated on the later end of my window! XD
No at-home gender prediction for me! It will just make me crazier which I do not need ANY help with! :wacko:

I fell asleep at my desk today! :sleep: Oy... this may be a loong 8 months! :haha:


----------



## Tove

Regarding the Shettles method. If you dtd every day for three days before ovulation and the day of ovulation, is the likelihood of any gender increased or is it 50-50? :) I'm happy either way but sooo curious!

I want to try the baking soda test. How early can you do it and does it have to be fmu - does anyone know?

Happy 8 weeks Northern me! That tiny hand is so cute. Can't wait to be there on saturday :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Morning girl! You lot have been chatting a lot while iv been sleeping haha! Hope everyone is good! And welcome to all the newbies! 

I feel kinda awkward just now like I dunno if I should be chatting in here much till I know my pregnancy is progressing like it should be but yesterday afternoon I sat down and looked at all my symptoms notes from before bfp and looked at my test pics. Trying to work out when I ovulated coz I always knew I was late. Anyway it turns out my scan was pretty much spot on only I make myself a day later! So fingers crossed 5w2d just really was too early to see a baby and everything will be fine in two weeks xxxx


----------



## Button#

Sounds promising Kirsty. Of course you should be posting here, today you're pregnant. 

I have a feeling I'll have another boy. There's mostly boys in my OHs family.


----------



## Scottish

Wow so much to catch up on overnight!

Kirsty that's great news ! My ticker is going by my lmp date but I ovulated on cd18 so quite late so really if I went by ovulation I would be 5 weeks 5 days today

When I get my 12 week scan I will update it then. My son was the same I ovulated on cd18 but according to scan my lmp date was correct and made his due date!


----------



## Dini

Kirsty that's awesome you figured your scan was right. I am sure there will be a fluttering little baby in there in 2 weeks! And you have to post in here, you're part of the group!

It took so long to catch up sorry I just can't seem to comment on everything lol. 

As for me, I am sure when I do get a scan if it is next week with my first appt that I will measure small because I ovulated on cd22. My ticker goes halfway between my LMP and my O date, that's what my RE figured so I'm sticking to it but I think I'm about 4 days behind my ticker. If you go by my LMP I'm nearly 7 weeks but by my O date I'm not even 6 lol. My scan will be at 7w2d judging by my RE's calculations but honestly I don't know if they will scan me. I'm going to beg!!

I'm going to have to try the carrots thing. My MS isn't horrible, but it's def worse in the morning. I'm always really dizzy and the room spins when I wake up and the nausea gets worse. But once I'm up and about it seems to diminish. The dizziness could be from the progesterone supplements. My symptoms are all pretty much unchanged, slight nausea, sore boobs but not horrible, mild cramping on and off, and in the last few days bad fatigue!! Also no more spotting since last week so that's a good sign. 

I have labs tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed they turn out great!

I got cancelled at work today!! Woohoo!! I was only working until 1 anyway and they didn't need me so now I have 8 days off!!


----------



## northern_me

No Kristy, stick around!! I'm sure things are fine! 

So this is the second time now I've had terrible dreams about OH. Two nights ago I had a dream that he was cheating on me with the mom of one of the kids in DDs class. Last night I had a dream his ex gf showed up in this forum and then ended up going on a kayaking tour with me and my best friend and I was trying to avoid her best I could. Poor OH. We have never even had an issue of jealously raised in our whole relationship! I think it's the lack of sex making me nervous.


----------



## MrsA22

My dad(an obgyn) a convinced I'll probably have a boy. We had sex the day I ovulated and after. However, we has sex 3 or 4 days before I ovulated so there's a possibility a few could have been waiting around. However based on my charting, I'm going with boy. ;) lol. My dad belives in the Shettle method for sure


----------



## Dini

That's cool MrsA! 

Northern those dreams are funny! I haven't had anything like that but DH has been a real butt the last two days, barking at me and having an attitude. I'm sure he's just stressed out like I am about whether this is a healthy viable pregnancy but gosh, he yelled at me this morning before he left for work and got an attitude when I tried to wake him up because his stupid alarm had been going off for 10 min. He's not a morning person at all! But this morning he almost made me cry, I'm surprised I didn't actually. I want to tell him I'm the one who is pregnant and don't need the stress but I try to remember that even though I'm the one carrying it, WE are pregnant.


----------



## Oswin

MrsA I love how you told everyone!! You should totally write it all down in a pregnancy book for baby to read in the future :) 

I agree about the food lists during pregnancy. I think it's like with everything else: you should look into it yourself, and make your own mind up! I lived on runny eggs with my last pregnancy, they were a HUGE craving. I'm convinced that's part of the reason I had such a huge baby; all that protein! 



Beanonorder said:


> It's the dream thing that makes me wonder. I haven't come across anyone yet who has dreamt of one gender and then given birth to that gender. It always seems to be the opposite. In my last pregnancy I was also convinced of a boy after my dreams but was so happy when my mom told me girl.

meet me :haha: I dreamt about having a beautiful baby boy, and that's what I had :cloud9:



mommyof2peas said:


> So how many of you will be doing that at home gender tests? Like the baking soda test?

ME! Last time i did ALL i could find lol, even peed in boiled cabbage water :rofl: Literally everything said Girl, so they were all wrong :dohh:


----------



## Oswin

:hugs2: Dini, my hubby is most definitely NOT a morning person either, I feel your pain! 


Northern did you tell OH about his antics in your dream? :haha:


----------



## Dini

Well Oswin you should do them all again and assume the opposite!


----------



## Oswin

Dini said:


> Well Oswin you should do them all again and assume the opposite!

Well so far the Chinese gender chart says Girl, and this - 
_Old Wives Tale #16: Mayan Tale

The Mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is a even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number then a boy is on the way!_ According to this, we are having a boy, and it says girl for Rob (like EVERY old wives tale said girl for Robin, it was freaky!)



Beanonorder said:


> Red spotting didn't last. Now I have nothing. I'm trying really hard to just appreciate not feeling nauseous and not worry. * I seem to have a cold too now*.

 Could be pregnancy rhinitis :thumbup:


----------



## northern_me

Oswin said:


> :hugs2: Dini, my hubby is most definitely NOT a morning person either, I feel your pain!
> 
> 
> Northern did you tell OH about his antics in your dream? :haha:

I did! He told me to remember that they're dreams and he isn't accountable for it!


----------



## Oswin

Having actual brown blood now i think, still just when I wipe, but there's a lot more than when it was just brown-tinged cm. Obviously it's probably the bruise thing they saw at the scan last week, but it's still darn scary, especially as this is how so many friends' mcs have started. If I had any spare money I'd be booking a scan I think!


----------



## Dini

Oswin, I know it's scary, any spotting is but you have a medical explanation, so try to have faith in your body and your baby. I just try to remember that unless something is horribly wrong with the baby, my body got me here, it can keep me and baby safe. So much easier said than done!

Man my nausea is not good today. I felt okay then I ate and now I feeling crummy. I think since I got a free day off work today I'm going to go read and take a nap. I have so much to do but taking care of me is much more important!


----------



## Lithodora

Oswin said:


> Having actual brown blood now i think, still just when I wipe, but there's a lot more than when it was just brown-tinged cm. Obviously it's probably the bruise thing they saw at the scan last week, but it's still darn scary, especially as this is how so many friends' mcs have started. If I had any spare money I'd be booking a scan I think!

Oswin don't they say that as long as it's not fresh red blood it's fine? Brown blood is old blood, and usually nothing to worry about.


----------



## Oswin

Lithodora said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Having actual brown blood now i think, still just when I wipe, but there's a lot more than when it was just brown-tinged cm. Obviously it's probably the bruise thing they saw at the scan last week, but it's still darn scary, especially as this is how so many friends' mcs have started. If I had any spare money I'd be booking a scan I think!
> 
> Oswin don't they say that as long as it's not fresh red blood it's fine? Brown blood is old blood, and usually nothing to worry about.Click to expand...

yeah, but sadly it's not true. Lots of mcs start with brown blood. 

My blimmin nausea has gone today too, which isn't helping! :dohh:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I have always had awful dreams about DH, since we met! IRL he has been nothing but amazing, but it's hard to ignore those bad ones!!

Kirsty, of course you should be posting here! Right now you're pregnant, regardless of what the future holds. And just look at all of our experiences that mirror yours and turned out with healthy babies. 

Oswin, keep those positive thoughts going; chances are everything is just fine!

No matter what happens tomorrow, today we are pregnant. We should enjoy it as much as we can. Nothing in life is guaranteed. If, god forbid, something goes wrong later on, at least we embraced the time we had. :hugs:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oswin, do you have another HPT handy? If you're able to take one and just focus on the fact that it's positive (not worry about the darkness of the line & whatnot, since that can vary for so many reasons), would it make you feel any better?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Sorry to hear about frustrations in paradise. I think you're right to be understanding of him and hopefully he will realize he needs to be a bit nicer. Sometimes men are so oblivious to how they are behaving.

Northern- I had a dream like the ones you described. I didn't tell my husband. But there is no reason why they would be any kind of hint of the truth. So, I just figured it's some weird pregnancy hormone causing that. I was having a very bizarre dream last night about dogs, and I kept having to get dogs out of my house. One was a dalmatian that was very aggressive and trying to attack me. Pregnancy dreams are weird.

Oswin- At least it's brown, and that's supposed to be normal. Can you call your doctor and ask? I know for me, I have a number for an advice nurse I can ask any time I'm worried. It might help ease your mind.

I am having cramping today! I am assuming it's from constipation, but it is really uncomfortable!


----------



## Lithodora

TaraCathryn said:


> No matter what happens tomorrow, today we are pregnant. We should enjoy it as much as we can. Nothing in life is guaranteed. If, god forbid, something goes wrong later on, at least we embraced the time we had. :hugs:

This is what I'm sticking with for now. I am usually pessimistic, negative, well, more realistic than negative I suppose, but for now I am suspending that and just enjoying this, and all the daydreaming that goes with it :) I am well aware that things can go wrong (I'm quite grateful in a weird way to have relatives who have lost babies early, late, at birth and so on, from a young age I knew that getting pregnant doesn't automatically mean you get a baby at the end), but for now I have no reason to think anything will go wrong so I might as well relax!


----------



## Tove

TaraCathryn said:


> No matter what happens tomorrow, today we are pregnant. We should enjoy it as much as we can. Nothing in life is guaranteed. If, god forbid, something goes wrong later on, at least we embraced the time we had. :hugs:

Well said! :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

So, we live in an apartment. And I can smell someone's chicken noodle soup! It's not coming from our apartment because I have checked the whole thing to try to find the smell. Unless I am smelling it through the can? But it smells strong like it's been cooked. It's driving me crazy because the smell is making me nauseous! I wonder if it is possible to be smelling someone's chicken noodle soup next door?


----------



## sarahok

Oh my goodness Northern...I have had some crazy dreams too!! One night it was me having sex with another man, and I remember it being really weird because he was really lanky and small (DH is a very "manly man," very strong lol). Then later in the same dream I came across people putting tiny puppies into large yogurt containers (like the 32 oz kind) and holding them underwater to drown them. Some of the people I was with were saving them, but I just remember thinking, "I can't handle another dog, so I better not do anything." 

I woke up feeling like a horrible person lol. But I think it's really just a reflection of all the anxiety and fear (plus increased hormones) that comes with becoming a parent. (Oh, and for those of us who are abstaining, that too!) Even those of us who have been longing for this for a long time and are only conscious of feeling joy are sure to have subconscious fears and insecurities. Ok, that's my psych analysis for the day. ;)


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! 

I have to google the baking soda test! I'm doing it tonight! With my son I had a feeling it was a boy and I was right. This time around I'm not sure so I think it makes staying team yellow even more exciting! 

Called the dr today for medicine....I'm struggling :cry: how do people work and care for a child through this?!? Sorry to complain.....I feel so lucky to be pregnant and hate complaining about the symptoms you know? 

Kirsty that sounds great about the dates!! Bleeding is very common in pregnancy! Scary but common!! :hugs: I bled so much in my first pregnancy...I still don't know what caused it. Just try to rest as much as possible!!


----------



## northern_me

Yeah I dunno, the dreams are crazy. I'm blaming it on being sexually frustrated. I sent him a text 7:30 this morning saying we have to get back on the sex bandwagon soon or I'm going to lose it. Can't deal with being tortured in my dreams.


----------



## northern_me

Kala, I don't know how people function normally through several children! I am so done after this one. I was entertaining the idea of a third in maybe 2 years but I'm 8 weeks into this and that idea is gone out the window.


----------



## Scottish

Oswin how are you now? Hope the bleeding has calmed down xxx

Northern in my last pregnancy I was so ill at this stage that I also planned to have another soon but changed my mind from being so ill and look now I am preggers again lol :haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Does anyone else having trouble getting along with their MIL? I don't even want to talk to mine about the pregnancy anymore because she is getting on my nerves.


----------



## maggz

That's funny about the dreams! Just now I had a dream that someone told me I was having an mc but my DH was determined they were wrong. 

As for gender testing, I have no idea about these at home tests! Maybe I'll try some, according to the Mayan test above I should be having a boy, DH will be happy ;) 

My what to expect app counts 1 day sooner than my tickers and my other app so according to them I'm a sweet pea today at 6weeks! Yay :) 

I hope everyone's nausea keeps away, mine is not coming on still... :coffee: 

I started school yesterday, will be an interesting semester. Tuesdays I have three classes and they're spread out from 9.30am till 7.pm so it's gonna be a loooong day!


----------



## Dini

RebeccaR19 said:


> Does anyone else having trouble getting along with their MIL? I don't even want to talk to mine about the pregnancy anymore because she is getting on my nerves.

Nope I am happy to say I love mine. Lol I guess that doesn't help ya! But my step mom is driving me crazy, everytime I call for something it's "OMG are you okay?" and she tries to give me advise on dealing with symptoms and she had 3 kids and not one symptom any time.


----------



## Livvy

Beanonorder said:


> Red spotting didn't last. Now I have nothing. I'm trying really hard to just appreciate not feeling nauseous and not worry. I seem to have a cold too now.
> 
> I forget if this topic came up earlier so sorry if it did but anyone have a feeling of boy or girl? Last pregnancy all the Chinese gender predictions said girl and I only ever had two baby dreams and both time it was a boy. And I had a girl.
> This time one Chinese predictor said girl and the other said boy. And I had a baby dream a few nights ago and it was a boy. So I'm thinking maybe we'll have a girl again. I'm totally fine either way thankfully. Just curious how everyone else feels.

The Chinese predictors are saying boy, and my DH really really wants a boy (his brother has a girl and his sister has 4 girls). I kinda want a girl though. I liked being the oldest and being a girl. :happydance:



northern_me said:


> Are any of you using Ovia pregnancy app? I thought this was so cool!

I'm using it! :) Mine doesn't have a hand yet either :haha:



northern_me said:


> Our hamster is NOWHERE to be found. Escape artist. Just what I need 12:45am.

Oh no. Little animals tend to be so good at that. My turtles were always escaping, and they're turtles! Like how? I never figured it out.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I got along with her perfectly until I had my son. Then she started throwing her opinions on me. And she would get really offended if I didn't take her advice. She threw my husband in the middle of it and got him to believe that I didn't like to take any advice at all..which isn't true! I took some of her advice. I just didn't take all of it. I thought we had dealt with this and talked it out.

But now that we are expecting #2 all she is is full of opinions. She keeps suggesting names even though we've already picked out names! I don't care if she doesn't like my name choice. I am not taking her suggestions. Then she told me that I will probably listen to her advice more now because I have had a child and now I understand. UGH Then she told me if I had a daughter she probably wouldn't play with dolls because her daughter didn't. UGH! She is not 100% of this child's gene pool..or my child's. But she links everything my son does back to her own children. 

Sorry! I am starting to vent here. I can't talk to my husband about it because it just stresses him out and makes him feel caught in the middle.


----------



## northern_me

My MIL is 80 years old. I can't really say too much about her. She basically stays out of our business. She has 10 other adult children's drama to deal with.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oswin try not worry about he brown blood I had it in my other two pregnancy's aswell and my babies are fine! I was told I has a small bleed under my sac and that's what's causing my brown bleeding this fine and it's nothing to worry about. If I can red blood or cramping iv to phone the epu but was told not to worry about it being brown xxxx


----------



## Dini

Rebecca vent away, that's what we are here for!

I'm so sorry she does that to you, I've heard so many people say that about their MIL's. I don't expect that from mine but we are close in age (11 yrs) because DH is younger than me and she had him young. She's pretty easy going, but I can totally see my step mom being like your MIL, she's gonna drive me nuts!

You know what's best for your baby and she will just have to get over it, she can throw all the advice at you she wants but doesn't mean you have to take it. I hope your DH stands up for you. 

I have a gf who's MIL did that and her DH was such a baby that he was on his mom's side until finally his wife snapped and threatened to leave him if he didn't stop making her the bad guy because the kids were starting to witness it. He stopped right away and started telling his mom to back off, now they are getting along just fine.


----------



## RebeccaR19

My husband wants to stay out of it. He doesn't really side with anyone, though sometimes I wish he would explain to her that we do take her advice and she should expect that we aren't going to take all of it. I am raising my child, not her. She can be very nice a lot of the time. It's just that when she gets an opinion, she has to be right. And she isn't happy until you take her opinion.
At first, my husband thought I just didn't like her advice. But, over time, he has seen how some of her advice is ridiculous and I am doing just fine the way I have done things. If she tells me to feed my newborn ice cream, I am just not going to listen to her. I don't care if she gave it to her kids. Right now, we have moved about 8 hours away from them. I think that helps. I kind of want to keep that distance. If I was closer, she'd probably be worse.

Even when I told her about the carrots helping my nausea yesterday. She wasn't happy about it because she hadn't suggested it. So then she told me to make it into carrot juice so I wasn't just eating a raw carrot because that sounded disgusting. Seriously? Why can't you just say, "Good, I'm glad you found something that helps you."


----------



## Oswin

TaraCathryn said:


> Oswin, do you have another HPT handy? If you're able to take one and just focus on the fact that it's positive (not worry about the darkness of the line & whatnot, since that can vary for so many reasons), would it make you feel any better?

Good idea Tara, but I have no tests left! Xx




Kalabear said:


> Called the dr today for medicine....I'm struggling :cry: how do people work and care for a child through this?!? Sorry to complain.....I feel so lucky to be pregnant and hate complaining about the symptoms you know?

I feel the same!! :wacko: I'm shocked how difficult I'm finding it, and have new found respect for all my friends with two (or more!!!) 



Scottish said:


> Oswin how are you now? Hope the bleeding has calmed down xxx

Thank for asking :friends: I'm better and worse :haha: Better in that the brown blood has tapered off to just brown-tinged cm again, but worse in that my nausea came back with a vengeance. I forced dinner down, then my little boy vomited all over the lounge, which caused me to bring my dinner back up. First time I've ever been actually physically sick in pregnancy, and it was hell. I crawled in to bed after cleaning up, and slept for an hour. I feel rough as, and can't imagine ever feeling hungry again tbh :sick: xx


----------



## Oswin

Huge hugs Rebecca!! Hope hubby keeps on seeing what's actually happening, and sides with you! His family is his priority and responsibility, not his mother. She needs to take care of herself. :gun:
I feel for you, I really do, my own in-laws are vile vile people.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Betas 5438 Doubling Time (Hours): 37.14. Ultrasound set for Monday at 1:15 :dance:


----------



## Oswin

mommyof2peas said:


> Betas 5438 Doubling Time (Hours): 37.14. Ultrasound set for Monday at 1:15 :dance:

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca that sounds a lot like my own mom! She always has to be right.

Raw carrots aren't gross? People eat baby carrots all the time! Has she never heard of a garden salad!? 

It is torrential rain and I have to go volunteer at an end of year soccer event for DD. Rain or shine! Can't wait!


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv had no symptoms all day and have been working myself up! But now I have really bad nausea and boobs killing again! Never been so glad to feel so crap!!!!


----------



## Lithodora

I just got shaky and light headed from being hungry and tired, I think symptoms are ramping up purely because I got bfp yesterday! It couldn't just happen the next day legitimately, right? It's too early for this sort of thing! Been feeling crampy (like yesterday), tired (but was up very early today and yesterday), forgetful and now this low blood sugar moment, my brain is messing with me!


----------



## RebeccaR19

northern_me said:


> Rebecca that sounds a lot like my own mom! She always has to be right.
> 
> Raw carrots aren't gross? People eat baby carrots all the time! Has she never heard of a garden salad!?

She is an extremely unhealthy eater. She would only eat a salad if it was covered in bacon bits, cheese, and ranch dressing.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Another reason my husband doesn't get involved is because she is on all kinds of medications for anxiety and depression and she is in bad health. And he feels she won't be around much longer.

So it's like she uses it as her all-access pass to behave however she wants to.


----------



## northern_me

Not good :-( try to ignore her as much as you can.


----------



## sarahok

Sorry you ladies having trouble with overly enthusiastic advice givers. That does sound rather annoying. Be sure to count your blessings also, though. Both DH's and my mother passed away too early. It makes me so sad that our children will not have a proper grandmother. I adore my grandmother, and feel like it is such a special relationship. Really not meaning to be rude or trivialize your problems with these ladies...just a thought. :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

:rofl:Rebecca, I totally feel for you!! If I lived in the same state as my MIL, I would move! Luckily, they are in Seattle and I am in Denver. After years of trying to please her, we got in a knock-down drag-out yelling match a couple years ago when she undermined me with my kid. Luckily, DH had my back--he finally learned to after 8+ years of marriage, and yours should too; he chose you and needs to learn to stand up to his mom!--and now that I'm no longer concerned about being who she wishes I was I feel a lot less frustrated with her. 

Lithodora, I started having strong symptoms just 7 days after DH and I dtd. Sure, some of it may be in your head/ attributable to other things, but who cares? You're pregnant! 

Kirsty, yay! I'm so glad you feel like crap!! :rofl: Okay, jk, but I'm glad you're glad!!


----------



## sarahok

Lithodora, no it could be legit. I felt like I had more symptoms right at the beginning. I got dizzy if I stood up quickly and was absolutely exhausted by the afternoon during most of week 4. I still have passing symptoms, but I think your body is startled and takes a bit to get used to that influx of new hormones. It has helped me a lot to make sure I don't let myself get hungry. If I feel hungry, even if I know I'm going to be eating in an hour, I'll have a yogurt, some nuts or some cottage cheese. GL!


----------



## Oswin

Hope we're all having good evenings :thumbup: I've squished my nausea down a bit with camomile tea, and we're watching We're the Millers as a family :) 



sarahok said:


> Sorry you ladies having trouble with overly enthusiastic advice givers. That does sound rather annoying. Be sure to count your blessings also, though. Both DH's and my mother passed away too early. It makes me so sad that our children will not have a proper grandmother. I adore my grandmother, and feel like it is such a special relationship. Really not meaning to be rude or trivialize your problems with these ladies...just a thought. :)

Better no grandparents than ones who hurt you. I know exactly what you mean, as i grew up with no grandparents as they'd all died before I was born, and I've always been determined that my kids would have the big family I didn't have. Life's taught me though that a big family isn't always best! Hubby had a big family, but they were horrible.


----------



## maggz

Wow Rebecca your MIL sounds very intense! It gets so tiring to always fight battles with the same people, and it's not like it's people that you can just cut out of your lives..
Oswin so you don't speak to them anymore is what it sounds like? I'm sorry about that. Big families can be fun but I learned a lot about my big family as I grew older that I wish I didn't know.
My MIL is nice and I don't think she'd say anything to me, maybe cause we're also not very close. They live about an hour away and I know she'll be happy to babysit and such. FIL is a special case, he goes on about how he's a GAM (grown ass man) and doesn't need to answer to anybody and often doesn't support the family financially cause he wants to do something else with his money. Very immature and irresponsible. I try to keep out of it cause obviously it's not my business but it hurts DH so I wanna yell at FIL :( He'll buy random crap at garage sales and bring to us, like pictures to hang, stuff to decorate the front yard, and he even got a poker table he thought we'd like for the front room (uh, no thanks!). His intentions are good most of the time but I have a hard time looking away from the fact that he doesn't always treat MIL well, and obviously it hurts DH to see that. 

Well that wasn't supposed to be that long! I guess I had to vent too. :haha:

Lithodora - I had more MS right after I found out (week 4) than I do now! It's weird but I only had about 5 days of distinct MS - no puking though - and then it just kinda weaned away. I'm always expecting it to come back any day now but who knows! Early symptoms are very real :)


----------



## Oswin

I'm the opposite, no ms till about 6 weeks, I've no idea how long it'll last! 

And, yeah, but ours is a bit of an extreme case, the police were involved, and we moved to a different country to get away!


----------



## maggz

Oh wow sorry you had to go through that, and I hope you're happy now! Where do you live?

Yeah 5 days of ms was the last thing I was expecting :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

Lmao thanks Tara!


----------



## Dini

sarahok said:


> Sorry you ladies having trouble with overly enthusiastic advice givers. That does sound rather annoying. Be sure to count your blessings also, though. Both DH's and my mother passed away too early. It makes me so sad that our children will not have a proper grandmother. I adore my grandmother, and feel like it is such a special relationship. Really not meaning to be rude or trivialize your problems with these ladies...just a thought. :)

I feel that way too, my mother passed away 11 years ago and she was the light of my life and all I've ever wanted was to be the kind of mother she was, and it saddens me that my child will never know her. I do however feel for those with awful inlaws...I am very blessed with mine. FIL gets on my nerves sometimes as he is the advice giver and he knows EVERY THING!!! DH can't even stand to be around him anymore but I just shrug him off. I figure he must be very insecure to feel the need to make everyone think he's right 100% of the time, even on things he has no clue about. 

I also grew up with few grandparents. I knew my maternal grandmother but she passed away when I was 8 and it was horrible because I spent as much time with her as I did my own mother, but my grandfather passed when I was 8 months and my paternal grandmother...well I knew her, she died about 5 years ago but I didn't like her and she didn't like me. Long story, but she was a vile woman and played her children against each other and she did it with her grandchildren as well. 

Family is so important to me and I'm glad DH has a big one because all I have left is my father who I am not super close to and my half brother and his 3 kids who are 25, 20, and almost 15. I do adore those kids though and spoiled them rotten when they were younger...I was just in my nieces wedding..wow..my niece is married lol..so hard to believe!

Northern - Can't believe she said raw carrots are gross, I love carrots! I actually took your advice and bought some today because the nausea has been a bit worse today, couldn't finish breakfast and haven't been able to eat yet, so I'm going to try tonight.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oh wow Oswin- I hope ours doesn't get that bad. My MIL's sister is twice as bad as she is. So, I keep reminding myself of that. Her sister's son and wife stayed in Germany for 15 years to stay away from her. Now her other DIL is pregnant and they are already fighting.

So my MIL isn't AS bad. I just have to be careful with her and really keep distance between us. She thinks I shouldn't find her pushy because her own mother tried to take her kids away from her and at least she is not trying to take our kids away. Whatever. For now, she can talk all she wants and she isn't going to do anything because she is afraid of flying and doesn't want to drive 8 hours to see us. I should remind myself of that when I get annoyed with the things she says to me on the phone. 
TaraCathryn- We haven't been married for that long yet. So far, we are at 5 years. It seems to get better. Hopefully, as time goes on, he will be more like your husband. For now, he doesn't want to be used as a pawn between us. He wants us to work out our own issues. But he has stood up for me when she's tried to use him against me. I've told him before that sometimes all it takes is him saying it because she will argue with me in a heartbeat but she will listen to him.


----------



## stripeycat5

RebeccaR19 said:


> Does anyone else having trouble getting along with their MIL? I don't even want to talk to mine about the pregnancy anymore because she is getting on my nerves.

My MIL means well but drives me and DH up the wall sometimes. She has an obsession with buying clothes and things for DS (some I am very grateful for but he currently has 12 pairs of shoes and he hasn't properly started walking yet..). DH falls out with her on a regular basis as he can't handle it all the time. Every time she sees us she bombards us with bags full of stuff and it drives me bonkers. I would rather she just sit down and play with DS. Then when she has him she insists on feeding him crap and not letting him nap properly etc etc same old MIL story blah blah. Surely they remember what it was like to have kids?!?grrrrr

So yes totally know where you are coming from and we are about to go on holiday with her for 2 weekday be mad lol!!


----------



## Oswin

Thanks Maggz. We moved from England to Scotland. Didn't stop them unfortunately! 

Ooh another thing that's helping with my nausea is breadsticks and houmous :thumbup:


----------



## Oswin

I guess the good thing to come out of all of our awful in law stories, is that we'll be good in-laws one day!


----------



## Dini

Oswin said:


> I guess the good thing to come out of all of our awful in law stories, is that we'll be good in-laws one day!

Now that is a healthy way to look at it!!


----------



## maggz

Oswin said:


> I guess the good thing to come out of all of our awful in law stories, is that we'll be good in-laws one day!

We're gonna be the best! :haha:


----------



## sarahok

Wow Oswin...that certainly does sound like an extreme case. Sorry you had to go through that! 

Thanks Dini, and I'm so sorry for your loss. It's been 13 years for me, and while you never fully heal, time does help it to hurt less acutely. But I feel like this pregnancy (my first) and having a child is going to make me miss her more. There's just so much that you want a mom for during this time. I'm sure you are feeling the same way. Hugs, girl!


----------



## MrsA22

stripeycat5 said:


> RebeccaR19 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else having trouble getting along with their MIL? I don't even want to talk to mine about the pregnancy anymore because she is getting on my nerves.
> 
> My MIL means well but drives me and DH up the wall sometimes. She has an obsession with buying clothes and things for DS (some I am very grateful for but he currently has 12 pairs of shoes and he hasn't properly started walking yet..). DH falls out with her on a regular basis as he can't handle it all the time. Every time she sees us she bombards us with bags full of stuff and it drives me bonkers. I would rather she just sit down and play with DS. Then when she has him she insists on feeding him crap and not letting him nap properly etc etc same old MIL story blah blah. Surely they remember what it was like to have kids?!?grrrrr
> 
> So yes totally know where you are coming from and we are about to go on holiday with her for 2 weekday be mad lol!!Click to expand...


Thats going to be my mil! We are holding off telling her until I start showing. She'll buy everything and be a smoother. She means well but my husband is an only child and has made it known shes ready for a grandchild. We've been married 2 years, together for 7.


----------



## Oswin

Thanks Sarah, and I'm really sorry this happy time is tinged with sadness for you, I can't imagine how it must feel :hugs2:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, I'm glad your DH has gotten better. Mine used to always defend everything his mom did & said, I was so relieved when he learned to take my side when appropriate... or at least keep quiet! 

In his mom's defense, mine drives me batty as well!! But we are really lucky to have all of them in our lives, no matter how crazy they make us. I'm so sorry to those of you ladies who don't have that.

I am just bone tired the last few days!! I don't remember, does the fatigue stop at some point? Please say yes...


----------



## Dini

Thanks Sara! You are right, time helps but now more than ever I wish she were here. Your mom is supposed to be there to help you with your first child, but we should try to remember that all we really need to know she already taught us years ago.


----------



## Stellae

Hi all! Just a quick shout from me so I'm subscribed, I just found out Sunday at 10 dpo so it 'a super early!


----------



## Livvy

Stellae I found out on Sunday at 10 dpo too!!! We're bump buddies! :flower:


----------



## northern_me

I just have one thing to say about my pregnancy experience today: my BOOBS!! Holy Christ! I think they went up a full cup size since lunch time and they HURT! 

OH should like this on the weekend.


----------



## RebeccaR19

TaraCathryn said:


> I am just bone tired the last few days!! I don't remember, does the fatigue stop at some point? Please say yes...

Yes, it vanishes like magic around the end of 1st trimester whenever the placenta takes over. With my son, I was somewhere from 10-11 weeks when it was magically gone. Loved it! For now *yawn* I am fighting taking a second nap.


----------



## Beanonorder

Well I'm off to the doctor again today....
Yesterday my spotting got a bit worse, still only when I wiped but it turned red and it wasn't just tinged CM anymore. And I've been basically symptomless for two days now. On one hand I'm wondering whether I'm paranoid but on the other if I don't go to the doctor I'm going to drive myself insane with worry. I need to go and see this hospital at some point anyway to see if it will be suitable for my check ups for the near future. So at least it won't be a wasted trip. 
Hope I come back with good news!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanorder - I know what you mean. Better to have reassurance than worry. I hope you come back with good news!


----------



## Livvy

Beanonorder said:


> Well I'm off to the doctor again today....
> Yesterday my spotting got a bit worse, still only when I wiped but it turned red and it wasn't just tinged CM anymore. And I've been basically symptomless for two days now. On one hand I'm wondering whether I'm paranoid but on the other if I don't go to the doctor I'm going to drive myself insane with worry. I need to go and see this hospital at some point anyway to see if it will be suitable for my check ups for the near future. So at least it won't be a wasted trip.
> Hope I come back with good news!

Good luck! Let us know what he says.


----------



## Livvy

This is random, but does anyone have opinions on when should I take out my belly button ring? I just got it in February, so it's not completely healed yet, but I love it just the same (and so does hubby, heh).


----------



## Eidson23

Livvy said:


> This is random, but does anyone have opinions on when should I take out my belly button ring? I just got it in February, so it's not completely healed yet, but I love it just the same (and so does hubby, heh).

You don't have to...they make pregnancy belly button rings :thumbup:


----------



## Tove

Beanonorder, sorry you have to deal with spotting - it's very understandable you're worried. Fingers crossed the visit gives you good news!


----------



## Beanonorder

I got good and bad news. They did another scan and I got to see baby and the heartbeat again. Currently baby is fine. But doctor says the bleeding is from a threatened miscarriage. She has put me on progesterone for a week. If the bleeding hasn't stopped then I have to go back again.


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh and no sex and I'm not allowed to pick up dd. That made me cry. I work all day and she is so clingy when I get home.


----------



## Livvy

Oh man! :hugs: At least they figured out what was wrong and can intervene to try to stop the mc. Sorry about that, that must be stressing you out!


----------



## Livvy

Eidson23 said:


> You don't have to...they make pregnancy belly button rings :thumbup:

Aww thanks doll. :) That's a good second option!


----------



## Tove

Beanonorder, sorry you got bad news :( good thing your doctor is doing something about it though!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ssjad

Hmm. I'm fairly sure every time I've spotted it's been called a threatened miscarriage and it's just a generic term that is used.


----------



## Livvy

Guys, I'm freaking out. :( went to the bathroom just now and noticed brownish discharge in my undies. Wiped and there was a lot more that was more red. I'm really worried. It's about the time AF would have started and I got a lot of cramps today. I don't know what to do, did I lose the baby? :'(


----------



## ssjad

Can you get yourself to the Dr?


----------



## Livvy

No, hubby's at work and has the car. Also, we just moved and I haven't even found a doctor yet. Crazy, I know. I'm only 14 dpo so at this point I'm afraid it's a chemical.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry so many of us is having bleeds just now :-( sucks big time. Livvy hope you're ok. I always have a bleed when AF is due xxx


----------



## ssjad

I'm sorry. It could be a chemical (the biggest problem with early bfp's!). 
It could just be a bit of a bleed as your period is due and bubby is just fine.
Can you lie down and cross your legs?


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm sorry Livvy! I hope it's not a chemical.


----------



## Kendi

northern_me said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone due in April 2015? I'd love to meet some moms with due dates around mine!
> 
> 
> 
> *List of Mommas due in April:
> 
> Northern_me  April 1st
> Suzy18- April 2nd
> Oswin- April 2nd
> Beankeeper- April 3rd
> Lijsken87- April 4th
> ssjad- April 4th
> caz_hills- April 5th
> amygrrrango- April 5th
> nessaw- April 6th
> GalvanBaby- April 6th
> mamaespo- April 6th
> stripeycat5- April 8th
> Beanonorder  April 9th
> wanting2010- April 10th
> sarahok- April 10th
> Eidson23- April 10th
> xkirstyx- April 11th
> Morkovka- April 12th
> citrusfruit - April 15th
> Eva24- April 15th
> maggz- April 16th
> p0ptart- April 16th
> Scottish- April 17th
> MrsA22- April 17th
> sharnw- April 18th
> MiaGirl- April 19th
> mommyof2peas- April 19th
> aknqtpie- April 21st
> AugustBride6- April 21st
> July28th- April 22nd
> Button#- April 24th
> RayeAnne- April 24th
> 
> bump2be
> Lollip0p
> Kalabear
> GreyGirl
> TaraCathryn
> Saradavies89
> rosegarden620
> RebeccaR19
> dom85
> Lijsken87
> *

Congrats all, am due 26th April


----------



## ssjad

Welcome, Kendi


----------



## Oswin

Beanonorder huge hugs hunni! Thank goodness you went! Could you just sit down and have hubby put dd in your lap? You could have lots of cuddles, while also making sure you're resting! 


Stellae welcome! :flower: I love your avatar!


----------



## Oswin

Livvy we're all here for you whatever happens, but it can be very normal to bleed when your period is due. A friend of mine carried on having periods throughout her pregnancy!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hugs to all who are worried, I really hope things all work out. I've sadly had 4 chemical pregnancies/very early pregnancies prior to this one, so I'm definitely cautious, but fortunately haven't had any scary symptoms yet, so am trying to be hopeful & positive. Thinking of all of you & keeping my fingers firmly crossed xxx


----------



## Lithodora

Hope everyone is doing well and those having bleeds are doing ok xx

I feel vaguely nauseous, my stomach is almost whirring, but it's just from the shock of all this. First month trying, we only discussed ttc about 5 weeks ago! I was worried hubby might not take it well, I had brought up ttc with the whole "it might take months/years/it might not happen at all" angle, neither of us were ready but we figured with our ages being prime fertility age we should try now if we ever wanted to, and bam, it took one cycle :wacko: but yesterday he was away at a meeting and kept emailing me with various baby related comments :)

we're planning on not telling anyone until Christmas if possible, except my parents as 12 weeks. I don't totally think my mum will take it well, so would like to avoid it for a while, I have to tell her then as we'll be staying with her for a week and I know one of us would slip up. 

We have two family occasions next month, I'm really praying I can get away with my regular fitted dresses for them. Why do I buy such shape fitting dresses!!! (First world problem or what)


----------



## northern_me

Good luck to everyone having issues today!


----------



## Button#

I hope those who are having bleeding are ok. Fingers crossed for you ladies.


----------



## Oswin

This made me smile! 
https://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/Mobile%20Uploads/10547666_733799780001387_6718553222542350393_n_zps5e19d57e.jpg


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh, Oswin, thanks for that! I needed that giggle this morning! XD

Northern, your DH might like looking at your new boobs, but mine has been quite disenchanted by me yelping whenever he tries to touch them! :haha:

Beanonorder, fingers crossed for you!! :hugs: Get that rest and try not to worry too much about DD, I can't imagine how hard that must be but she will be okay. I second the suggestion of couch snuggles!

Livvy, I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope it's all normal and everything will be okay!:hugs:

Rebecca, you gave me hope that one day soon I will become a functioning adult again! Just... 5 or 6 more weeks of :sleep:! :haha:


----------



## Beanonorder

Haha Oswin, that is awesome!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanorder- It is so good that you went in and got some answers! I will pray that the progesterone makes it better. I know it must be hard not to pick up your daughter. I agree with cuddles on the couch like someone else said! :)

Livvy- I hope you are not experiencing a chemical. Do you have insurance right now? Is there anyone you can call to at least ask about your bleeding?

I hope everyone is having a nice day! My son has started kissing my tummy every night to tell the baby good night. It melts my heart.


----------



## northern_me

How is everyone doing weight wise? I keep fluctuating the same 2lbs


----------



## Oswin

Ok, more nausea tips - combine carbs and protein. Like cream cheese and bagels, cheese and crackers, peanut butter on toast or apples, beans and toast or salad. 
Peppermint tea and gum. 
Sour citrus sweets/etc. 
Lemon juice squeezed in ice water.


----------



## RebeccaR19

northern_me said:


> How is everyone doing weight wise? I keep fluctuating the same 2lbs

I haven't weight myself for 3 days, but the last time I weighed myself I had not gained any weight. I lost a little bit of weight when I first found out I was pregnant. I was really disciplined with my fitness and was working out 6 days a week.

It's been almost 3 weeks since I've worked out and I have got to get myself back to the gym. It's just hard because I feel like crap. I was doing BodyPump, but I have since quit because I haven't found any confirmation that it is safe to do during pregnancy. I also do yoga, and I am ready to get back to that. I just have to get myself out the door. 

Anyway, so I think I have probably gained some weight from not having been working out at all. I look pregnant, but I know it is bloating right now.


----------



## Kalabear

:hugs: to everyone with bleeding!! I know it's so stressful!! Lay down as much as you can!! :flower:

My weight is still dropping but with my thyroid, breastfeeding and now ms I kind of expected that. I know I'll be making up for it in the 2 nd trimester though :haha:


Oooooooo oswin I so want a bagel now!! So many random cravings!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hey- I have a breastfeeding question. It does not at all apply to me because my son hasn't breastfed in 2 years. But I have become curious. If you are planning to tandem nurse or are nursing during pregnancy, do you know if you still produce colostrum for the new baby? Or does the new baby just start drinking milk?


----------



## Oswin

I've just had two crumpets and a bagel, all with cream cheese. I'm amazed i can eat without feeling disgusted and like I'm going to throw it up. Hurrah for cream cheese! :haha:



RebeccaR19 said:


> Hey- I have a breastfeeding question. It does not at all apply to me because my son hasn't breastfed in 2 years. But I have become curious. If you are planning to tandem nurse or are nursing during pregnancy, do you know if you still produce colostrum for the new baby? Or does the new baby just start drinking milk?

You produce colostrum for the birth just like normal :thumbup: it's advised that for the first feed you let baby feed on their own so they get most of the colostrum, and then toddler can join in too.
I'm gonna tandem feed if Rob doesn't wean before.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, did you go to the ER or a regular Dr's office? It seems ER docs always say threatened miscarriage because they have no idea what they are looking at. I hope the progesterone works and the rest of course!

Livvy I sure hope it's not chemical, can you go to an ER or urgent care? 

Northern, I just realized my due date is not on the list, at this point it is April 13th until I get a scan anyway. My guess is it's more like the 17th but hey..I like the number 13!!

Weight wise, I have continued to lose weight, I've lost like 3-4lbs since my BFP, but like someone else said I'm sure I'll fix that in the 2nd trimester. 

Okay seriously, I have to ask this..anyone else have massive dizziness when waking up?? I have had this the last 3 or 4 mornings and it happened a few days before I found out as well. Like, I wake up and feel like I have a horrible hangover without the headache, and every time I move I want to hurl and the room spins so bad. This morning it was worse than usual. I think I need to keep a bucket beside my bed! I get little bouts of it during the day but nothing like that. I am on progesterone twice a day but I take it before bed, and if I wake up in the middle of the night it isn't as bad as the morning, so I don't think it's that and I get a very slight dizziness from it in the morning but it goes away quickly. 

My other symptoms are still the slightly sore boobs (nipples) and they are a bit heavier but it doesn't seem to be getting any worse, still with mild cramps on and off and the fatigue that is bad some days and not so bad others. 

Got my labs drawn this morning so I should have results by this afternoon, fingers crossed that they are good. I'm so worried this time around and I don't know why, my last ones were good and still randomly take an hpt and the lines are dark. (They expire in January anyway, might as well use em!)


----------



## Lithodora

I am the same weight, well, last week I had friends visiting and ate ALL THE THINGS so that probably put me up a lb or 2! I have been trying to lose the elusive 5lbs to get to 140lbs for the last year. The exercise I was doing would all be unsuitable now, but I will keep up walking and get back to small weight for my arms for now and tone up some more. 

Since I got the bfp I have eaten really well, so will keep that up as much as I can. I didn't eat too badly to begin with but seriously, I ate pretty much everything during tww that you're not allowed when pregnant lol. I added them up and I had: brie, runny eggs, rare steak, shellfish, alchohol, raw egg whites (in desserts), shop bought coleslaw, and a ton of sugary and fried foods. At least I had a serious last hurrah lol :)

I currently have no real symptoms. Cramping from the last two days is almost gone, that's it for now I guess.


----------



## northern_me

I install car seats as part of my job. Just installed a rear facing and had major cramping with all that pulling etc. 

My dr said I should be ok to do it but I think I'm going to ask for a note saying I can't.


----------



## Oswin

Oooh why is shop bought coleslaw a no no?


----------



## Lithodora

Oswin said:


> Oooh why is shop bought coleslaw a no no?

I don't even know, something to do with listeria probably? I never eat it so haven't even checked why, just happened to eat it last week. Tbh with most of the guidelines about what not to eat I won't be overly concerned, they flip flop so often with a lot of them that everything in moderation suits me, except liver/paté and tuna, and the major listeria risks. I am happy to have the odd medium steak or sip of wine in a few months!


----------



## Tove

I have gained about 2 kg already and I'm only 7 weeks! Not too happy about that because I don't want my weight to explode during pregnancy. I read that you really only need to gain 1-2 kg during the first trimester so I'm a little stressed. I think I eat only a little more than pre-pregnancy but I haven't had the energy to go on long distance runs or go to the gym... :(


----------



## sarahok

Hugs to you ladies spotting. Prayers that everything will be fine. XX

I'm like you ladies...weight is about the same or a pound or two lighter. Although I did put on a bathing suit that used to not fit too well, and it looked great. So I think although I have a tiny bit of tummy bloating, my body has actually gotten better for a few weeks. Weight has relocated to my boobs from other problem areas, and I'm a bit more toned from exercise and eating healthy (plus quitting my customary wine on the weekends..boo). After the clomid and trigger shot, I seriously looked 4 months pregnant with bloating...way more pregnant than now, when I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## Oswin

Lithodora said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Oooh why is shop bought coleslaw a no no?
> 
> I don't even know, something to do with listeria probably? I never eat it so haven't even checked why, just happened to eat it last week. Tbh with most of the guidelines about what not to eat I won't be overly concerned, they flip flop so often with a lot of them that everything in moderation suits me, except liver/paté and tuna, and the major listeria risks. I am happy to have the odd medium steak or sip of wine in a few months!Click to expand...

Here here. The only things I avoid in pregnancy are alcohol, caffeine, and things like rare meat and deli meats i don't eat anyway!


----------



## Lithodora

I'm a sugar fiend so I'm hoping my new found enthusiasm for not creating another sugar addict will mean I lose a few pounds by giving it up mostly. And if there is puking in my future I will lose weight, can't face eating if I'm nauseous at all.

I have so many events coming up, I really need to not put on any obvious stomach weight! A bit on my boobs I could handle and hide as they're big anyway :D

Oswin I don't drink caffeine, I hate coffee with a passion, so that's handy!


----------



## sarahok

Oh, to answer your dizziness question, I mainly have dizziness when standing suddenly after sitting or laying. It is more common in the morning. Very early on, I had similar to what you're describing. Felt super hung over waking up in the middle of the night/early morning. I actually was really freaked out a couple of times that I had somehow forgotten that I was pregnant and gotten wasted. LOL Haven't experienced that lately.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Someone posted a reply to a list of our due dates. I never put mine on there because I'm still waiting for confirmation of my due date. My ticker is set to a due date of April 4th according to my LMP, it is March 30th. So, I'm estimating the 1st week of April.

My own birthday is in April. It's on April 19th. This may have already come up, but are there others like me who are due in April and also having a birthday in April? My mom thinks it would be funny if I delivered on my birthday..and I'm saying not so funny since that is way far away from when I'm due. lol


----------



## Oswin

No, but my old dog's birthday was April 4th, so part of me hopes baby will come then. Especially as we're using his name as a middle name!


https://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/325497_169943406433900_786211882_o_zpsd3705f99.jpghttps://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/294553_156208531140721_1669327817_n_zpsc760de61.jpghttps://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/229636_128039487290959_5373720_n_zpsaa797457.jpg


----------



## Dini

My MILs bd is April 11th and her moms is April 24th and I think several others in his family have April birthdays


----------



## TaraCathryn

I'm due just after my mom's bday, but luckily mine is in January--not a fan of sharing my bday (or spending it taking care of stitches in my junk!!):haha:

I came back from vacation near the end of June weighing the least I've weighed in my adult life (quit sugar a year before that and lost a few lbs. on holiday walking all over London!). Have gained back 8 lbs. since then (not all from early pregnancy munchies either!) but now holding steady at an okay weight. Hoping to not gain any more until after the 1st tri is over. I was almost 40 lbs. heavier when I got pregnant with DD, so I'll take this any day! :)


----------



## northern_me

My birthday isn't in April, but my OBGYN tried to schedule my c-section on my birthday in Nov with my DD! I refused and she was born 2 days later! Our bdays are so close together and its such a pain.


----------



## maggz

I'm still within my fluctuating 2-3 pound area, hoping not to gain too much during the first trimester. I really need to do my workouts, I downloaded a couple of yoga videos and haven't even opened them yet! The plan is also to walk the dog but it's so hot here during the day I just can't handle it and I work nights... I really should go in the mornings... it'll happen soon! :haha:

Almost no one in my family has an April birthday so I'm happy the little one will get his/her own day! I just hope it's not 4/20 haha.


----------



## Oswin

maggz said:


> I'm still within my fluctuating 2-3 pound area, hoping not to gain too much during the first trimester. I really need to do my workouts, I downloaded a couple of yoga videos and haven't even opened them yet! The plan is also to walk the dog but it's so hot here during the day I just can't handle it and I work nights... I really should go in the mornings... it'll happen soon! :haha:
> 
> Almost no one in my family has an April birthday so I'm happy the little one will get his/her own day! I just hope it's not 4/20 haha.

Why not the twentieth?


----------



## Eidson23

maggz said:


> I just hope it's not 4/20 haha.

:rofl:


----------



## Beankeeper

My due date is the day after my Mum's birthday, but I suspect I'll be put back a week or so as I'm pretty certain I ovulated on cd20, which is fairly late. 

I went into a baby store today & have fallen in love with a nursery theme already (although I was sad to discover that my DS's theme was discontinued).
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/timbuktales/8342/page-1/sort-0/format-grid/size-all


----------



## mommyof2peas

:rofl: My due date is the 19th. I didn't even think about the 20th lol


----------



## Button#

Ok I'm off to google the 20th


----------



## Eidson23

It's a stupid American "holiday" that isn't really a holiday. I'm not sure what the rules are about discussing the matter, so to be safe...just google it ;)


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL It's legal where I live.


----------



## Oswin

Button# said:


> Ok I'm off to google the 20th

Glad I'm not the only one who's lost!


----------



## mommyof2peas

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture) :D


----------



## Oswin

Ohhh i vaguely remember now! Why wouldn't you be able to discuss it?


----------



## Eidson23

I'm just not sure if there's rules on the forum against talking about drugs. Didn't want to chance it lol.


----------



## northern_me

Fingers crossed we don't have any 4/20 bdays!


----------



## Oswin

It'd be quite cool! :haha:


----------



## Lithodora

We put dates the other way around here so it wouldn't matter :D 

No April bdays here, but hubby's is early May. I think my actual edd will be in May...better be, I have work up until the end of April!


----------



## Kalabear

:haha: haha thanks for the laughs!!!


----------



## Oswin

Lithodora said:


> We put dates the other way around here so it wouldn't matter :D
> 
> No April bdays here, but hubby's is early May. I think my actual edd will be in May...better be, I have work up until the end of April!

Another uk mama?


----------



## aknqtpie

April 20th is also hitlers birthday ( I believe). 

My due date is the 21st.. so hopefully baby doesn't show up on the 20th. My mom is April 27th and my niece is April 3rd. Those are the only April birthdays I am aware of.


----------



## Beankeeper

Lol, the 20th is one of my friends birthday, never even thought about it, I'm guessing it's a US thing?!


----------



## Scottish

Hi all Livy hope all is well and bleeding stops xxx

I am knackered after a busy day at work!

Off to catch up here :D


----------



## RebeccaR19

Well the 20th is Hitler's birthday and Marijuana day. Double whammy I guess. I was almost born on the 20th, but my mom didn't want me to be born on that day because it's Hitler's birthday.

I kind of hope this baby is born on April 3rd because my uncle died in a plane crash on April 3rd, and I think it would be really nice to redeem that day. 

I guess I'm the only one here with an April birthday. ;)


----------



## Lithodora

Oswin said:


> Lithodora said:
> 
> 
> We put dates the other way around here so it wouldn't matter :D
> 
> No April bdays here, but hubby's is early May. I think my actual edd will be in May...better be, I have work up until the end of April!
> 
> Another uk mama?Click to expand...

Ireland, so neighbours :)

I'm so not doing well right now. I'm exhausted, but I was awake really early so that's probably why. I'm scared, freaked out, wondering what the hell we've done. Hubby is being super nice, googling things husbands should do to help pregnant wives, but I think it's just the novelty value of it moreso than actual enthusiasm or happiness. My back is killing me, I was all set to book a massage to deal with it (I get one done every few months for it) but if I book it now I have to tell the person doing it, I am so not ready for that!

Anyone who already has kids, please tell me good things?? Kids are nice to have, right? We will be ok money wise? Well still have lives?? 8-[


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone, I'm having regular, heavy, period-like bleeding now so I'm guessing I had a chemical. Pretty sad. Thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Lithodora said:


> Anyone who already has kids, please tell me good things?? Kids are nice to have, right? We will be ok money wise? Well still have lives?? 8-[

Awww- I am sorry you aren't feeling so great right now. A child is such a blessing. Your heart just explodes with love when you see your child. I won't tell you everything will be the same because it won't. You will be fine money-wise I am sure. You learn how to budget when you have a kid. You will have a life. You won't be able to just go anywhere and do anything. You always have to factor your child in. But you wouldn't trade it for the world. Children are wonderful.


----------



## Lithodora

I'm incredibly good at budgeting and with money in general, and due to my husband's job we already can't go anywhere without planning at least a few days but more often a few weeks in advance, I'm hoping both of those will make adjusting easier! We spend a lot of time at home or very nearby locally so there wouldnt be a big shock to our social lives. I won't get maternity leave/pay from my job, if I don't work I don't get paid, and I'm not really paid very much (enough for me to live just fine!), so that's a worry for the first few weeks/months.

Thanks for your reply. I keep telling myself that people wouldn't be so happy to have kids if it was a bad idea lol. And a lot of friends and family have felt the same as me when it was unexpected, it's just such a shock. I remember comforting my friend when she rang me crying that she was pregnant, now she has an adorable baby and everything is working out great for her and her fiance. But when its yourself its totally different!

I think a big part of my worry is that my mum isn't going to be excited or happy. She'll most likely list all the negatives, why we're silly to do this, make jokes she thinks are funny but are hurtful...I love her and she is brilliant but she's not going to be your average excited mum :( She was the same when we first got engaged. I know why she's like this, long story, but it doesn't make it any easier in the moment.


----------



## Button#

So sorry Livvy. Look after yourself.

Lithodora - once I'd got over the yay I'm pregnant bit with DS I was also scared. You know your life is going to be turned upside down and you have no idea what to expect or how you'll cope. It'll be fine, it'll be fantastic even. Yes it will be hard and yes we've probably all been sobbing messes at one point or another but the good bits are so amazing it makes it all worth it.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Lithodora, it's totally normal to be freaked out, but you will never regret having a child. Yes, it's hard and expensive, and your lives will never be the same... But you will never want them to be. You will wonder what was so important in life before you had this amazing child. :) Trust me, I feel this way and I am the least maternal person ever. I never wanted kids but my daughter is the best thing that has ever happened to me. 

Livvy, I'm so, so very sorry for your loss. I hope you can find some comfort. :hugs:


----------



## northern_me

Being a mom is awesome! It has it's challenges but in general it is great. The only advice I have is don't let yourself go. Still maintain your life and take care of yourself! 

I just went out and bought a few transitional outfits! Got a couple great deals so I'm excited! I'm feeling gross due to bloating, my hair is greasy, my skin is acting up. New clothes fixes all!


----------



## northern_me

So sorry Livvy :-(


----------



## xkirstyx

So sorry livvy :-(


----------



## Lithodora

Livvy I'm so sorry to hear that :(

Northern me thats one thing I won't have to worry about, I love clothes and stuff way too much to let myself go! My mum is very independent and always looks amazing so to not make an effort with my appearance or interests outside of home/family would be really odd to me.

thanks girls, I've calmed down a bit now xx


----------



## northern_me

Lithodora, that is great! I kind of let myself go after DD and I regret it so much. I'm making an effort to be a hot pregnant woman as long as I can!!


----------



## Lithodora

northern_me said:


> Lithodora, that is great! I kind of let myself go after DD and I regret it so much. I'm making an effort to be a hot pregnant woman as long as I can!!

Well your profile pic is gorgeous, you look like Laura Prepon in Orange is the new black, and she looks amazing in that!


----------



## Scottish

So sorry Livvy! Good luck for this cycle xxx


----------



## TaraCathryn

Is anyone else experiencing muscle soreness disproportionate to your work outs? I have just been walking on the treadmill, briskly & at an incline, daily, but my quads/ glutes/ hips/ etc. are more sore and fatigued than when I was doing sprinting intervals! What gives??


----------



## Oswin

Livvy (((gentle hugs))) hunni. 

Lithadora - Of course you'll still have lives :p They'll just be different: you won't be the centre of your own universe anymore, your precious baby will be. Were you not trying at all? Our first baby was a complete surprise too :thumbup: Obviously occasionally people just do not enjoy bring parents, and you get those Daily Mail articles about mothers who never hugged their kids and hated them :wacko: but for the most part many many people feel scared like you are, it's this ridiculously big life change, but one you have very little control over! My advice is just relax and take each day as it comes. Focus on the positives you can predict, like falling in love with your child... Having a funny, quirky, little optimist to share your life with, and introduce to all your favourite things - you get to introduce someone to Christmas for the first time!! Ooh and also I'd say do your own research into everything child/baby related, so you're in control and can make informed decisions that are best for you and your family.


----------



## northern_me

Lithodora said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Lithodora, that is great! I kind of let myself go after DD and I regret it so much. I'm making an effort to be a hot pregnant woman as long as I can!!
> 
> Well your profile pic is gorgeous, you look like Laura Prepon in Orange is the new black, and she looks amazing in that!Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate that! :blush:


----------



## Oswin

Lithodora said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Lithodora, that is great! I kind of let myself go after DD and I regret it so much. I'm making an effort to be a hot pregnant woman as long as I can!!
> 
> Well your profile pic is gorgeous, you look like Laura Prepon in Orange is the new black, and she looks amazing in that!Click to expand...

OMG i've been thinking that every time I see Northern's photo!!!!! Hawt! :kiss:


----------



## maggz

Livvy said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm having regular, heavy, period-like bleeding now so I'm guessing I had a chemical. Pretty sad. Thanks for all your kind words.

Oh no I'm so sorry :nope: Take good care of yourself hon :hugs:



Lithodora said:


> Anyone who already has kids, please tell me good things?? Kids are nice to have, right? We will be ok money wise? Well still have lives?? 8-[

Hahahaha I laughed so hard at this :rofl: I do worry about it too but yeah we'll have lives, right? Hopefully... 


DH would think it's so funny to have a 4/20 baby, I'm not quite on the same page :haha: Hitler and drugs - nah... 

Anyone else having to eat really slow? I feel like everything's on its way up again right at the top of my throat so I have to take tiny bites, even of stuff that I'm craving. Weird, right?
In other news my boobs are starting to get sore :happydance: Yay for symptoms!


----------



## Beankeeper

So sorry to read this Livvy, I really hope you're okay. Look after yourself, get plenty rest & cry if you need to xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Oswin said:


> Lithodora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Lithodora, that is great! I kind of let myself go after DD and I regret it so much. I'm making an effort to be a hot pregnant woman as long as I can!!
> 
> Well your profile pic is gorgeous, you look like Laura Prepon in Orange is the new black, and she looks amazing in that!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG i've been thinking that every time I see Northern's photo!!!!! Hawt! :kiss:Click to expand...


Haha I so agree!!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Livvy - I am so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:

TaraCathryn - I haven't been working out this past week, but my legs and my abs have been sore like I have been! I think it's from picking up my son. He is 31 lbs. I have been wondering if I should stop picking him up at all. I don't even pick him up that much as it is.

Maggz- Yes, I have to eat slowly as well. I also get full very easily. That slow digestive system!


----------



## sharnw

Livvy :hugs:


----------



## Oswin

I weighed Rob yesterday: 36.2lbs!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin said:


> I weighed Rob yesterday: 36.2lbs!

Do you pick him up a lot? My child is a bean pole. But he is tall. He is 40 inches.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Haha, Oswin, that is almost as much as my wiry little 6-yo DD!! ;D 

Rebecca thanks, glad I'm not alone in this weird soreness! :) And your LO is almost as tall as mine. I have a small kid I guess!! :D


----------



## northern_me

Thanks ladies. I have never watched Orange is the New Black but I might have to check this out haha.


----------



## Oswin

Oh that's weird, 40 inches here too! He's always been big :haha: 9lb 8.5 when he was born, and he's just kept growing :p
Ooh and no I don't pick him up much at all. He's always on the move! 

Ohhhhh Northern you NEED OITNB in your life.


----------



## Eidson23

Lithodora,
Not only was my son a complete surprise (I was on the birth control patch), but I was also 17 when I got pregnant. I was a single mom for a loooong time. My life is obviously very different from where I probably would be if I hadn't had a child, but being his mom is literally the best feeling ever. There will be times when you'll need to walk away and lock yourself in your room and scream into a pillow for 5 minutes straight, but the positives severely outweigh the negatives. I did it alone for a long time, and now he's about to be 8 years old and going into 2nd grade. He says the funniest things, and it's crazy watching him grow up into a little man. You won't regret being a mom. He's literally the funnest, funniest, sweetest kid ever. I can't wait for him to be a big brother. :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin- We must have some tall kids. They told me that Gordon was in the 95th percentile for height.


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> Oswin- We must have some tall kids. They told me that Gordon was in the 95th percentile for height.

Definitely! Dyou know where he gets it from? I think it must be from my bio father, as he's apparently v tall, and we definitely aren't :haha:
R was on the 98th percentile for height n weight the first year, then went down a bit, and I've not checked since then tbh. I totally imagine him as one of those kids who'll be taller than us by like 14.


----------



## RebeccaR19

My dad is 6 ft 1 and his dad was 6 ft 3 and his oldest brother was 6 ft 3 as well. So, I think he gets it from my side of the family. My husband's side is all short. He is 5 ft 7 and every one on his side is 5 ft 8 or shorter.


----------



## northern_me

My DD is in the 98th percentile for height too! She is 5 and 49 inches tall! She is almost as tall as me! I'm only 5'3


----------



## maggz

Orange is the new black really surprised me! Give it 2 episodes before you decide ;)


----------



## sharnw

My daughter is 95th percentile. Her fathers side is very tall too x


----------



## aknqtpie

I like Orange is the new black.. i am almost done with the first season.


----------



## TaraCathryn

OITNB is an amazing show... But almost a little too dark for me. You ladies have some tall kiddos!! I don't think my DD has ever been above the 40th-ish percentile for height, and never above like the 25th for her weight! I am only 5'2" and my one hope is that she ends up a few inches taller than me! :haha:


----------



## mewolkens

Tara- I worked out last Sunday and my legs were sore for days even though I lifted less weight than usual. I had brown spotting Monday morning too that hasn't come back at all, so I think I'm going to stick to Cardio from here on out.


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini in answer to your question, I saw a regular Ob/gyn. But I'm really hoping it's just a generic answer and not a bad omen! 
On that note this morning I just had brown tinged CM when I wiped. No cramps or anything. 

Livvy I am really sorry. Hope you get your take home baby really soon. 

Lithodora just to echo the others, being a mom is amazing. And you'll make it work. I had unpaid maternity leave and was forced to take 4 months off. Two months after dd was born do got retrenched and when I went back to work I was then forced to work part time and had my salary cut in half. Despite all that we survived and are doing really well now! 

I've lost weight so far. About 1kg. I had put on weight while back home so I really hope not to gain at all in the first trimester. And very little in the second. With everything that has been going on I haven't been able to do any exercise. But I'm hoping by second tri to start swimming. 

We don't have any April birthdays in our family but our anniversary is on the 4th. A close friend has her birthday on the 8th so she's hoping for a birthday baby!


----------



## Dini

Livvy I'm so sorry to hear that, take care of yourself!

I haven't started watching OITNB yet either, but I plan to! I have had a very very busy day, we are going out of town this weekend to go camping (so may not get on here much) and I had to wash everything, clean the house for our friend who is house sitting, pack and run errands and of course had my blood work done. It's late and I am hungry but hate to eat so late but I haven't had much today so I better eat something.

Got my blood work back, looks great, so I'm excited!! This is my progress this far..

18dpo HCG 405, Progesterone 9.7 (started prometrium)
22dpo HCG 2301, Progesterone 40
28dpo HCG 16,513 Progesterone 52

With this last set I calculated my doubling time at 50.29hrs, so that's perfect. The nurse at the fertility doc's said that with these numbers I need a dating scan in about a week, so was just going to hope my OB did it on the 26th but they called tonight and cancelled my freaking appt!!! I mean come on, I've been waiting for almost 2 weeks now!! Well I'll call and reschedule it tomorrow but if they don't have anything available when I am next week then I am going to go to the fertility doc's and just have to pay out of pocket for it. Ugh, I was so disappointed!

So I'm just going to try and enjoy myself this weekend and enjoy the time away from everything and take in as much nature as I can!


----------



## wanting2010

Livvy, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news! Take care of yourself! 

Lithodora, being a mom is one of the hardest things I have ever done, but it is also the most rewarding. We TTC for 2 years to get pregnant with my DS, so he was very much wanted, but it was a huge shock the first few weeks after we got home from the hospital. You figure out a routine that works best for you and makes life easier for you after awhile! All the questions and what ifs...you make it work! It's not always easy, but nothing worth having is!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Great numbers! That must be such a relief to see that :)


----------



## maggz

Those are great numbers Dini :) Hope you get an appointment sooner rather than later, this waiting game is no fun! 

Eeek - 2 weeks until my appointment...!! :happydance:

I was just thinking last night that I've known for 2 weeks and it's been the longest two weeks ever! Anyone feel like time is moving like a turtle? I hope it will go by a little faster now that I've started school.


----------



## Oswin

First midwife appointment this morn. I'm nervous she's gonna rage at me for being overweight :blush:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck oswin! Hope it goes well xx


----------



## sharnw

GL Oswin :)


----------



## northern_me

Good luck Oswin!


----------



## northern_me

I tried my Doppler again first thing this morning after not being able to find the heartbeat last night. I've been getting 135-142 for about 4 days now. I found it! 168-172! I guess someone is wide awake!


----------



## Button#

Yay northern! I'm going to order one when I hit 8 weeks so I'm not tempted to try too early. I can't remember when I found the hb with DS.

Good luck Oswin!


----------



## sigh

Hi ladies, may I join you? I just found out we are expecting baby #2 around April 25th! We have a 20 month old daughter who is our world and we are so excited about our growing family!


----------



## Lithodora

Welcome sigh and congrats!

Good luck Oswin :)

Thanks for all your lovely comments. Funnily enough I have a lot of experience with tiny newborn babies and bigger kids, I've been on hand to help with them since I was young so that doesn't worry me at all, I know I can mind a small baby. It's just the sheer magnitude of all of it, in practical terms I am well able to mind a baby, feed it, wind it, change nappies, etc, but I've never been the one having to pay for it forever and raising it to be a good person and being the one it expects to be there, I usually just do the fun bits with other people's kids! 

I'm doing much better today, definitely in part because of you all telling me what I do know to be true, I just needed to hear it. My husband was an angel last night, I came in from work absolutely wrecked and he told me to put on my pj's, he was making dinner, doing lots of jobs around the house, and that he could see I was upset and tired and his job for now is to mind me :) 

I am not a frequent pee-er, I never get up during the night to go to the bathroom, 6am today I had to get up. I think I really accepted all of this then, like, yup, this is real, it's out of my control for now. Bought a prenatal vitamin today, went for a nice long walk, am feeling good now. 

Time to go to work! Pretty short stress free day though so not too bad.

Hope everyone is going great today x


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay sigh, I'm glad you made your way over here! 

Northern so glad you found the hb! That's so exciting. 

So I had an incident today. Dh went out for a while and I was watching TV while dd was playing in her room. Next thing I hear a crash and she's howling. I rush in to find the chest of drawers has fallen on top of her! Thankfully all she ended up with was a cut on her lip and a big shock. All I can say is so much for no heavy lifting for me! Thankfully the bleeding hasn't started again and I've had no cramps. Just a big shock too.


----------



## xanzaba

7 week scan today- nervous, excited, nauseated! I've had a cold lingering for 5 days, not enough that I feel sick, sick but just enough to make me want to stay in bed and read cheesy non-fiction. Ms started up a week ago at almost exactly 6 weeks and having more cm since yesterday.

Also, whomever mentioned carrots for ms, I cannot thank you enough! I carry them around like a security blanket :winkwink:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder that must have been so terrifying! That makes my heart skip a beat just thinking about it! I'm so glad she's okay, and you are too. 

Oswin, any midwife that is rude or hurtful to you for being overweight is not a good midwife or a good person. Should she encourage you toward healthy habits? Of course! Should she shame you? Never, and if she does that is about her shortcomings and not yours! (Sorry, touchy subject for me!)

Maggz, I am sooo with you. I found out I'm pregnant on Wednesday, Aug. 6, and my first appt. + ultrasound isn't until Sept. 10. LONGEST. MONTH+. EVER. I don't even know how far along I am! My ticker is based on an educated guess, but technically there's a 5-DAY window where I could have conceived, so who knows. It's driving me up a wall! :wacko:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome, sigh!

Good luck today, xanzaba! Let us know how it goes!

Lithodora, I'm glad you're feeling better! That's what we're all here for, right? :)


----------



## Lithodora

TaraCathryn my first appt and scan probably won't be until 12 weeks, so mid-late October! Work and life in general is quite busy until mid September but then I'll probably just sit and wait and get annoyed for a whole month lol.


----------



## Oswin

Ohhh Beanonorder I've been there, luckily I was in the room so i grabbed it just before it hit him. Kids!! I've now secured everything to the wall, after reading a horrible blog by a woman who lost her little girl in a similar way. 

Xanzaba good luck!!!!! :hugs2:

Thanks all, it went well :D My mw is lovely, and it felt nice to be actively talking about the baby and organising everything! I'm gonna be under Consultant care too, which means a few extra appointments, and more monitoring during labour, due to my previous c-sec. I've got a veritable ton of info and goodies (loving the free gifts and vouchers! Some prenatal vits, decaf tea, shop vouchers!) My NT scan is booked for just after our holiday (and my birthday!) in September :wohoo:


----------



## Button#

Beanonorder - that must have been so scary. I got a kit on amazon to strap furniture to the wall.

Xanzaba - good luck with your scan!

Lithodora - I'm the same, won't get a scan until mid October, I don't even get my booking in appointment until 13 weeks. This is going to be a long wait.


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey guys so my in the back of my head twins is still lingering about lol, so after reading people using there dopplers I revered where mine was well found heart beat on one side, and the also found it on the opposite just as strong sound can some please tell me this is normal xxxx


----------



## Dini

GL Oswin, can wait to hear how you did!!

Welcome to all the new BFP's!!!

Beanonorder, I'm so glad your DD isn't hurt!! OMG what a scare she had! Glad you are okay too!!


----------



## Lithodora

Button if this all goes to plan for me this will work out super well, but I'm hoping I can get 12 scan (fx) in mid October, as I'm going away with a group of my closest friends and then visiting my parents at the end of the month, so would love to be able to tell them. If the scan was after the night away with the girls I wouldn't be comfortable telling them in case the scan showed something wrong/not there, as they would all be heartbroken! It would just be so perfect to have it the few days before, so that I could tell them either way and get great support from them, and then tell my parents.

Saradavies I'm not really too sure what your post says there but is it that you found two heartbeats with a doppler? Could one be your own? It'd be early (but not impossible) to pick up heartbeats on a doppler wouldn't it, have you had a scan?


----------



## Oswin

That'd certainly be exciting sarah! Do be wary though, it's still highly unlikely that you'll find a hb this incredibly early, especially as trained medical professionals struggle to find it before twelve weeks usually. I've known of people who thought they were listening to baby from some crazy early time, but sadly it turned out baby had passed away before that. I don't wanna be really negative, but just realistic, as it is very unlikely to be baby. Make sure it doesn't ever give false reassurance when you're concerned about something, especially in the second tri - I'd always advise contacting a doctor or mw :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- Yes, time is just slowly taking forever to pass! I thought it would go by much faster this time with an active 3-year-old to keep up with. But it still feels like my first appointment is taking forever to get here. It is in 3 days away and I am counting down the days! I'm excited for a Monday lol. Part of the reason I am so anxious for it is that I don't know for sure how far along I am and part of me doesn't want to believe (despite strong symptoms) that I am really pregnant until I see it or hear a heartbeat.

Northern- So nice to hear a nice, strong heartbeat! :) I am so tempted to buy a doppler sometimes.

Sigh- Welcome and congratulations!

Beanorder- I am so glad your daughter was okay. What a scary situation! 

Xanzaba- I hope your scan goes well! :) 

Oswin- I am glad you had a good visit. Did you get to hear baby's hb or anything?

Last night I drank carbonated flavored water--never again! I was awake until 2 am with horrible gas pains that wouldn't go away! No more carbonated beverages for me.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yay, Oswin, I'm glad you had a good visit! 

Lithodora & Button, I can't believe you have to wait soooo long for a scan. It's hitting me now how truly spoiled I was with my first pregnancy! Although I'll gladly let go of the constant check ups this time if it means the bleeding, ultrasound complications, and severe preg-induced hypertension doesn't come back! :thumbup:


----------



## Lithodora

When my mum was pregnant she only got one scan, when many got none! So to me 2-3 is plenty :D


----------



## RebeccaR19

Does anyone know where they get those cute little signature things from for the groups?


----------



## Oswin

Rebecca - no to hb. They don't do that till about 16 weeks in the UK. 

And re the signature things, I think someone has to make them?


----------



## RebeccaR19

I would make one, but I can't figure it out. I tried to cheat and see how the other threads did them. But they all just have a link that shows the thread and bnb. So I thought maybe bnb made them.


----------



## maggz

northern_me said:


> I tried my Doppler again first thing this morning after not being able to find the heartbeat last night. I've been getting 135-142 for about 4 days now. I found it! 168-172! I guess someone is wide awake!

Yay oh my that must be the sweetest sound :happydance: 



sigh said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I just found out we are expecting baby #2 around April 25th! We have a 20 month old daughter who is our world and we are so excited about our growing family!

Your profile pic is so cute! You look very happy :happydance: Congrats on your BFP! 



xanzaba said:


> 7 week scan today- nervous, excited, nauseated! I've had a cold lingering for 5 days, not enough that I feel sick, sick but just enough to make me want to stay in bed and read cheesy non-fiction. Ms started up a week ago at almost exactly 6 weeks and having more cm since yesterday.
> 
> Also, whomever mentioned carrots for ms, I cannot thank you enough! I carry them around like a security blanket :winkwink:

Keep us posted how it goes, fx for you! :) 



TaraCathryn said:


> Maggz, I am sooo with you. I found out I'm pregnant on Wednesday, Aug. 6, and my first appt. + ultrasound isn't until Sept. 10. LONGEST. MONTH+. EVER. I don't even know how far along I am! My ticker is based on an educated guess, but technically there's a 5-DAY window where I could have conceived, so who knows. It's driving me up a wall! :wacko:

Right?? Ahhh so many questions, so many ifs and maybes :haha:



Oswin said:


> Thanks all, it went well :D My mw is lovely, and it felt nice to be actively talking about the baby and organising everything! I'm gonna be under Consultant care too, which means a few extra appointments, and more monitoring during labour, due to my previous c-sec. I've got a veritable ton of info and goodies (loving the free gifts and vouchers! Some prenatal vits, decaf tea, shop vouchers!) My NT scan is booked for just after our holiday (and my birthday!) in September :wohoo:

Awesome! Good that they seem to be taking really good care of you since you had the c-section. Did she do an us or was it just a consulting appointment?



Saradavies89 said:


> Hey guys so my in the back of my head twins is still lingering about lol, so after reading people using there dopplers I revered where mine was well found heart beat on one side, and the also found it on the opposite just as strong sound can some please tell me this is normal xxxx

I have no idea...! Twins would be exciting and scary:thumbup:

Sorry about the longest post ever I just wanted to keep up with everyone ;) 

On another note... Ice cream is breakfast food, right? :winkwink:


----------



## maggz

RebeccaR19 said:


> I would make one, but I can't figure it out. I tried to cheat and see how the other threads did them. But they all just have a link that shows the thread and bnb. So I thought maybe bnb made them.

Yeah someone has to make them in photoshop or something of the sort... I know a user named confuzion made the march-mallows maybe she could help?


----------



## Oswin

maggz said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all, it went well :D My mw is lovely, and it felt nice to be actively talking about the baby and organising everything! I'm gonna be under Consultant care too, which means a few extra appointments, and more monitoring during labour, due to my previous c-sec. I've got a veritable ton of info and goodies (loving the free gifts and vouchers! Some prenatal vits, decaf tea, shop vouchers!) My NT scan is booked for just after our holiday (and my birthday!) in September :wohoo:
> 
> Awesome! Good that they seem to be taking really good care of you since you had the c-section. Did she do an us or was it just a consulting appointment?Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm feeling confident!! No us, have to go to the hospital for that. I'm getting impatient already though haha, vaguely considering a private early scan :blush:



maggz said:


> On another note... Ice cream is breakfast food, right? :winkwink:

YES. And yes again :thumbup:


----------



## Oswin

I think you can make a request for signature things here - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/


----------



## maggz

How long would you have to wait if you don't do the private scan Oswin?

Good! I just needed some reassurance lol


----------



## Kalabear

Morning Ladies:flower:

How are you all feeling? I'm sucking down caffeine free coke and eating carrots blahhhhhhhh.....

Lithodora :rofl: your comment made me laugh! I've only been a mom for seven months but it's awesome!! It took an adjustment but now I seriously can't imagine my life before! It's like falling in love over and over again!! My DS consumes my thoughts!! And I wouldn't want it any other way!! :hugs:

Beanonorder that is my worst fear!! So glad your dd is okay!! :hugs:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz, ice cream may be a better breakfast than what I've had so far--decaf coffee and a baby bell mini-wheel of cheese! Queasier this a.m. than I have been before and I can't figure out what my face wants!:haha:

Oswin, I am also considering a private scan. Like, next Wednesday would be good! ;P when I'll definitely be at least 6+1. Then the day I'm 15 weeks, so I can find out the gender! DH is like, what's your hurry? I told him I feel like I can't do anything until I know! :haha: You ladies who stay team yellow, I salute your patience! :flower:


----------



## sarahok

I got my ticker here. Once you generate it, I believe you choose the non html version to paste into your signature. Just preview it before you save changes. https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx


----------



## Oswin

maggz said:


> How long would you have to wait if you don't do the private scan Oswin?

I have a ticker, :winkwink: it'll be 32 days till the NHS scan. I'm feeling anxious still really cos of the brown blood etc, plus I'm quite literally a paranoid nervous freak when pregnant!! 



TaraCathryn said:


> Oswin, I am also considering a private scan. Like, next Wednesday would be good! ;P when I'll definitely be at least 6+1. Then the day I'm 15 weeks, so I can find out the gender! DH is like, what's your hurry? I told him I feel like I can't do anything until I know! :haha: You ladies who stay team yellow, I salute your patience! :flower:

:haha: We waited till 17 weeks to book a gender scan so we'd defo be able to see, but hopefully this time we'll just be able to find out at the free 20wk scan! I would LOVE to be able to stay Team Yellow! Just imagine hubby telling you you have a son or daughter, how magical! :shock:
You should totally book an early scan!! I'm struggling between wanting it now [-o&lt; and wanting to wait later so we'll see more, and feel more reassured of the viability.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I have made something. I just don't know how to turn it into a signature. I am sure I can ask someone who can help me.
 



Attached Files:







2121360kugheqfwbs.gif
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## northern_me

I just made my first purchase! I bought a swing off my friend for 60 bucks and it's like brand new. 

Baby Swing

Sooooo excited!!! We've decided we are on team yellow so I'm all about the neutrals right now!


----------



## Lithodora

Wow that was a great price to get it for, it's so cute! I am not a huge fan of baby pinks for girls/baby blues for boys, I'm all for ALL the colours!! :D

No symptoms at all today, the cramping is gone, and that was pretty much all I had. Would like a bit of tiredness or something to prove it's still there lol


----------



## Oswin

Rebecca - someone in the signatures forum will do it I'm sure. 

Lithodora - yay, gender neutral parenting FTW!! All colours are for all people :thumbup:


----------



## Lithodora

Oswin said:


> Lithodora - yay, gender neutral parenting FTW!! All colours are for all people :thumbup:

Yes they are!! My friends baby girl always has greys, soft blues, deep pinks, monsters, animals, whatever, on her, I love my friend for it :) I heard my husbands niece tell her brother that he couldn't have a particular toy because there wasn't a blue boys one, wtf? I was dying for their mom to point out that he could play with the purple (not even pink!) one if he wanted.

If all goes to plan and we get a lovely baby in 8 months I will be dressing it in a veritable rainbow every day!

Also, my boring/interesting fact, did you know that pink was for boys and blue was for girls until the war? After that all children were dressed in white for a while and then the colours switched and became pastels and for the last 30-40 years everyone has just accepted it, like the "Diamonds are forever" marketing.


----------



## Oswin

I'm in love with you Lithodora :rofl: you're my soulmate haha. Plus dresses used to be the norm for male children. 
My son has any and all colours he wants, any and all clothes (we disregard the "boy/girl" sectioning and just go for what's practical or nice!) and can express himself however he darn well wishes, be that nail-painting, playing with cars, breastfeeding his baby doll, playing at being a fireman or a ballerina, dressing himself in trousers dresses or shorts! 
There's a fab page on Facebook called Gender Neutral Parenting which is worth checking out :)


----------



## northern_me

I did not know that! DD has tons of purples and pinks but she actually prefers black. If she could wear all black, every day, she would be a happy camper.


----------



## Lithodora

Victoria Beckham's little girl used to be in grey and brown when she was a baby, it was so cute! My husband's brother in law will literally freak out if his son puts on a pink hat while playing or anything. So stupid!!

Ha Oswin I'm glad you're in love with me, but I'm kinda taken :happydance: lol

My friend just messaged me ranting about something, her last line was "I would actually hate to have a kid". I must remind her of this if she congratulates me in a few months time :haha:


----------



## Button#

I knew that lithodora and Oswin. 

Tara - I've not had to wait until 12 weeks before as I've had bleeding before I've got there. Kind of hoping I do have to wait that long as it's a pain having to go back and forth to the epau and of course bleeding is always a bit scary.


----------



## Oswin

Lithodora said:


> Victoria Beckham's little girl used to be in grey and brown when she was a baby, it was so cute! My husband's brother in law will literally freak out if his son puts on a pink hat while playing or anything. So stupid!!
> 
> Ha Oswin I'm glad you're in love with me, but I'm kinda taken :happydance: lol
> 
> My friend just messaged me ranting about something, her last line was "I would actually hate to have a kid". I must remind her of this if she congratulates me in a few months time :haha:

That's so sad, do these people not think!? I've heard some real crapola in supermarkets, poor kids being chastised and shamed for wanting a toy their ignorant parent apparently thinks will melt their genitals or scar them for life, because it's the wrong colour or theme for their 'gender'. :(

Lol I'm taken too :haha: Friend crush!


----------



## Oswin

:yipee: OMG I'm a raspberry todaaaaay :wohoo:


----------



## Button#

Yay for being a raspberry! 

When we got LO his pink toy pushchair I was waiting for the comments from the in laws. They did comment on it being pink but soon got over it after seeing how much he loved it and after I told them the blue one I found cost £20 and his pink one cost £3.


----------



## Eidson23

Blueberry today!! :happydance:

Gosh there are a lot of pages to catch up!

Sara-On my sheet of paper that came with my doppler, it says speficially "don't freak out if you hear two heartbeats, you can often find more than one heartbeat on one baby. Doctors don't look for more than one heartbeat to verify twins, they compare the rates of the heartbeat in different locations."

But who knows! I guess only an u/s will tell good luck! :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin said:


> Rebecca - someone in the signatures forum will do it I'm sure.

I have asked for help on how to make a code that is somehow linked to baby and bump and the thread like the ones they have on the other threads, but I have made a gif with a url code now. So, it can be embedded. 

But if I copy and paste it here, it just shows the gif image. Hopefully, someone on the signatures thread can help me with it! lol


----------



## Oswin

Just put a space in it somewhere so it appears as code not the gif, then we can just take the space out.


----------



## maggz

Oh gosh yes picking toys/colors based on gender is not in anyone's interest! Do you know how much money companies make on us choosing "gender specific" products? Millions!
Do we really NEED male and female razors?? Uuuhh, no. Body lotion (apart from scented ones)? Hair products? For the most part, totally not! It's all a marketing ploy and it's working all too well! It infuriates me. 

Sadly, my DH is totally consumed by boy/girl "appropriateness" I'm just hoping it will wear off once the LO comes along. Besides, I don't even like pink or baby blue. We have had very very very heated discussions about this, he would not be comfortable with his son playing with a doll. Whatever, my children are playing with whatever kinda toys they want :haha:

On another note, just had breakfast/lunch (it's 10.30am I just couldn't wait, ice cream wasn't very filling) and watched Greys Anatomy while eating. Food wasn't as good as I wanted it to be and upsetting things happened on Greys, so I cried. I just started tearing up and literally could not stop. Raging hormones, anyone? :haha:


----------



## maggz

Rebecca - thanks for making that! So cute :D


----------



## Oswin

Heh heh ask him why?! Doesn't he want his little guy to grow up to be a caring father one day?! :haha: Glad you're gonna stand your ground :D


----------



## RebeccaR19

No matter if I put spaces in between, hit enter between lines, remove brackets, etc. The image keeps showing up! So I am posting it here. If you want it, click on it. It will take you to the website where I made the code. You have to click on "show embed codes" the BBCode is the one to use for here.


----------



## Tove

[**url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2210905-april-bunnies-2015-a.html][**img]https://i.imgflip.com/beot7.gif[/img**][/url**]

Thanks for making the cute image, Rebecca! :)

Remove the ** from the above code and it should work!


----------



## Eidson23

Thanks! The graphic is too cute :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks Tove! It took me a long time to make it and then when I finished it, I realized I wish I had added a carrot. Thanks for making an easier link. :)


----------



## Button#

Maggz - my DS has two dolls that he cuddles to go sleep. He used to like pulling my hair to get to sleep so I bought him a doll with long hair to wean him off me. The second one was supposed to be a spare but when I got it home he got all excited about "two babies'.


----------



## sarahok

Thanks Rebecca! It's so cute! Good job. :)


----------



## Oswin

May have just booked a private scan for 9 days time... :blush:


Button - "2 babies" squeeeeeeee that's too sweet!!


----------



## northern_me

Thanks Rebecca! That is so awesome! Carrots would have been appropriate for this group!! Nobody here is lacking in beta carotene!

Got my nails done! I feel so much better.


----------



## MrsA22

Score of the day- found a boppy on clearence at Marshalls for $20. Love the pattern. Listed at Babies R Us for $40!


----------



## Oswin

:rofl: oh how strangely appropriate about the carrots!


----------



## sarahok

Just ordered a book and video on baby signing. A daycare center I used to work in used a few signs with the toddlers with much success. Reading the reviews about babies being able to communicate so much earlier and with less frustration was so inspirational. Love this idea. Have any of you mommas used signing or do you plan to?


----------



## Eidson23

I used some signing with my son when he was a baby, just the most used ones like play, eating, potty etc. He had severe ear infections starting at a young age that left him with severe scar tissue in his ears. When the doctor FINALLY authorized tubes to be put in after becoming immune to three different antibiotics, he the ear nose and throat doctor said his speech was almost nonexistent at close to three years old because he was basically deaf! Luckily, his scar tissue is no longer there so he hears perfectly now, but he went close to 4 years nearly deaf.


----------



## Oswin

We did baby signing when R was young, really recommend it! The only one that stuck was the sign for milk, but that was invaluable.


----------



## Kalabear

Aw thanks Rebecca!! It's so cute!!


----------



## northern_me

We signed till she was 18 months old and I went back to work. She didn't cry unless she was sick. She could always tell me what she wanted. Her first sign was milk and she did it right on the day she turned 6 months! Totally worthwhile and we will most certainly be signing with this one too!


----------



## RebeccaR19

My son started doing sign language at about 13 months. It was great, and I think it helped him a lot. Now, he didn't say very much for awhile because he relied on his signs. But he dropped his sign language at 18 months and started talking in sentences. So, I think it helped a lot!


----------



## Beankeeper

I think I turn into a raspberry tomorrow!

I really can't keep up with the chat, you girls talk a lot :haha:
I hope it's okay for me to drop in & out? It's not easy to keep up with work & a toddler to chase after!

Only 3 sleeps til our scan!


----------



## Beankeeper

Also thanks Rebecca for the graphic! Xx


----------



## maggz

Aw Button that is so cute! 
He doesn't have a reason he's just not comfortable with it. I think it's just he doesn't want his boy to be a "girly boy" which is ridiculous, we won't raise a boy to be anything the boy doesn't want. I'm very aware of gender neutral stuff so I'll be damned if I have a boy that only gets blue clothes and monster trucks :haha:

I've seen that about signing, that it helps them communicate earlier, I definitely wanna try it!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, thank you so much for the siggy graphic! I know this totally exposes what a dork I am, but I got all excited like, we're in a real club now!! :happydance:

We signed with Lilly for a while, just milk, eat, more, please, all done... She mainly used it as a way to talk back before learning to talk! "All done!" before she had actually eaten anything, that sort of thing. :haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

Our DD is 20 months and as both my husband and I are sign language interpreters we felt it important she was bilingual. She has turned out so far pretty much that, she knows almost as many signs as words and uses them in place of words if she wants and can communicate with her voice off too to match us. I think it's definitely helped her language development as it's more at a level of the 2 year olds I know.


----------



## Oswin

Ohhhh Beankeeper very exciting! Is it a hospital one or private?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oswin that's awesome that you booked a scan!! *scrambles to find a place to book one before business closes for the day!*


----------



## northern_me

Do any of you have Menchies close by? We are headed there tonight because they brought back the red velvet AND chocolate cake flavours AT THE SAME TIME! Gary doesn't seem to be as excited about this as I am, haha!


----------



## Lithodora

Love the idea of signing with them! So useful.

How much are private scans in the US? Here they are 100-200 depending on the type of scan, too much to make me consider one, will wait for free 12 week one!

I keep getting hungry, Im being so good and refusing all chocolate, you have no idea how big a deal that is for me!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks for the new sigi <3


----------



## MrsA22

northern_me said:


> Do any of you have Menchies close by? We are headed there tonight because they brought back the red velvet AND chocolate cake flavours AT THE SAME TIME! Gary doesn't seem to be as excited about this as I am, haha!

My friend has one near her. We have sweet frog and a few others. I'm not a big ice cream person but it sounds good right now!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh my sugar / sweet cravings are bad, probably since I'm so tired & emotional. Soo hard to resist that stuff right now! :'(


----------



## maggz

Hey one question - when your boobs hurt, is it all over? Mine just hurt on the sides, near my armpits. Just wondering if it's normal ;)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz, mine vary, sometimes it's just on the outsides & it seems so weird!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- I don't have overall pain. I notice shooting pains from time to time in random spots, though.


----------



## Beankeeper

Oswin said:


> Ohhhh Beankeeper very exciting! Is it a hospital one or private?

Hi Oswin, it's a hospital one at the EPU. It's because I've had several very early losses (chemicals) this year, so my doctor was kind enough to refer me. The earliest they'd see me was 8 weeks tho. I definitely feel pregnant though, so I'm pretty hopeful about this little bean! Xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Love the new siggy! Gonna get that added!

Glad to see everyone is doing good today. TOok another digi tonight and got a 3+ :) Made me feel good!!


----------



## Beankeeper

maggz said:


> Hey one question - when your boobs hurt, is it all over? Mine just hurt on the sides, near my armpits. Just wondering if it's normal ;)

My boobs are only just starting to get tender now, but for the last few weeks it's been quite uncomfortable to feed my son, especially on my right side. It's pretty much nipple pain more than boob pain though xx


----------



## Missnurse

Hi I got my bfp 2 weeks ago and am now 5 weeks 6 days only just discovering this group! I'm due around 20th April 2015 I think &#128522;


----------



## Tove

Welcome Missnurse!

Happy 8 weeks to me and my little one :) he/she is now the size of a raspberry and has the same cute tiny hand that northern_me showed from the Ovia app the other day &#9829;

Weighed myself this morning and now I'm only up 1 kg compared to pre-pregnancy which feels fine.


----------



## Missnurse

Yay for raspberries!

What were people's Symptoms early on?

I haven't had much, nausea especially first thing when I take my folic acid I just gag then I make breakfast start eating it then don't want it!
Some hot flushes, sore heads, dizzy, stuffy nose, boobs not sore yet just uncomfortable at the sides sometimes, lots of cm yellow and snot like, tired but not dog tired like I was after 6 weeks last time.

Oh and I thought I was much too early on for this but last time I didn't get cravings as such but if someone mentioned something they were having for dinner I'd then want that thing. Well yesterday I was reading a thread on here and someone mentioned macdonalds and all of a sudden I just had to have one so in my car I got and off I went for a macdonalds! What do you think of that?! &#128514;


----------



## GreyGirl

Still not loads of symptoms here, getting worried. Only slight nausea occasionally, sore boobs and a little bit more tired...oh and bloating where I look 4-5months pregnant... not complaining that I generally feel well, but just wish the 12 week scan would hurry up so I can see they're still ok!


----------



## Tove

My early symptoms were heavy and sore/sensitive boobs. Some cramping which did not feel like my usual pre-period cramping. Super tired nd I just had a feeling something was different.


----------



## Missnurse

I share your worry grey girl. I've booked a reassurance scan for the 7th September when I'll be either 7+6 or 8 weeks. I'm worrying so much that I'll get there and there won't be anything there or they will be further behind than my dates add up to it's something that takes over nut thoughts throughout a day. I need these next 2 weeks to go quick!

I had a little pink mixed with a glob of cm last Sunday 5 weeks exactly and I freaked out started crying and everything but was reassured by the ladies on here it was probably from dtd and irritating my cervix. I haven't had anything since thankfully but it just fuelled my worry.

And I know symptoms are different for everyone but then you read of ladies like tove having sore boobs early on and then I worry again as mine aren't as sore as I thought they would be they aren't full either, the veins are visible again though. I keep getting the twinges and cramps too

Oh and emotional I'm tearing up at daft things! The song bella's lullaby from the first twilight the one Edward plays on the piano?e and oh are having it as one of our first dance songs when we get married and every time I hear it I start crying at the minute haha!


----------



## Tove

Just so you know Missnurse, my symptoms also vary. Some mornings I have no nausea, some days earlier on my boobs weren't really sore, some says I have a lot of energy.

I wish I could get a early scan too because I worry as well, but I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Missnurse

I'm trying to take a positive approach too, I keep saying to myself another day still pregnant it seems to help a little


----------



## Kendi

Congrats Sigh, and welcome! we are due about the same time...mine also baby number 2.


----------



## Scottish

Thanks Rebecca for sig I will get it up just now! :flower:

Hi to newbies :wave:

Sorry I not answering much but every time it come here so much to catch up on by the time I read it I have forgotten who to answer what lol :haha:

Still not got much ms here! Just feeling great really hehe still peeing lots and gassy as well as constipation (lovely I know),also slightly queasy but no where near as bad as last time 

Hope you all have lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Missnurse

Oh the constipation is awful!


----------



## Missnurse

How do you get the wee signature? Easier to get here than having to go through the forum!


----------



## Oswin

Morning all! What's Menchies? You have so many exciting shops over the ocean!! 



TaraCathryn said:


> Oswin that's awesome that you booked a scan!! *scrambles to find a place to book one before business closes for the day!*

It's awful, I'm so weak haha, but I'm really excited (and nervous), plus it's a weekend so hubby can come :happydance:



Beankeeper said:


> Hi Oswin, it's a hospital one at the EPU. It's because I've had several very early losses (chemicals) this year, so my doctor was kind enough to refer me. The earliest they'd see me was 8 weeks tho. I definitely feel pregnant though, so I'm pretty hopeful about this little bean! Xx

Can't wait to hear how it goes Bean!! 



aknqtpie said:


> TOok another digi tonight and got a 3+ :) Made me feel good!!

Congrats! :yipee:



Missnurse said:


> Hi I got my bfp 2 weeks ago and am now 5 weeks 6 days only just discovering this group! I'm due around 20th April 2015 I think &#128522;

Welcome hun!! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Tove said:


> [**url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2210905-april-bunnies-2015-a.html][**img]https://i.imgflip.com/beot7.gif[/img**][/url**]
> 
> Thanks for making the cute image, Rebecca! :)
> 
> Remove the ** from the above code and it should work!

There you go missnurse :flower:


----------



## Oswin

Maybe Northern could add the gif to the very first post?


----------



## Missnurse

Aww it's not worked &#128532;


----------



## sharnw

Missnurse delete all of the **


----------



## Missnurse

Yay it's working now thanks sharnw!


----------



## northern_me

Morning everyone! Oswin Menchies is a frozen yogurt place that has over 100 flavours of froyo and you load it up with whatever combination of things you want! I stick with granola and fruit so I don't feel so bad eating it! 

As for the boob pain, mine doesn't hurt all the time and when it does, either my nipples hurt or I get it on the sides by my armpit. 

I'll update the first post tonight with all the due dates I've missed and the bunnies!

What is everyone's plans for the day? It's gorgeous here after weeks of rain and it's the last week of summer! We are going to go for a hike with DD and have a backyard fire I think!


----------



## Oswin

Seabands are my saviour with this pregnancy again! I'm amazed to say I actually had a a big dinner yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it! :happydance: Our neighbours went on holiday in the morning, so brought us all the vegetables from their fridge, so we made a gooooooorgeous veg and herbs-from-our-garden soup, and jacket potatoes. I had a blissful time :D

Menchies sounds wow! We don't really have froyo here :cry:
I'm envious of your plans, I love fires! Do you have any food with it? Toasted marshmallows/dampers?
It's just me and ds today, as hubby had to work. It's freezing here, so we're reading and watching tv, and I'm fighting the evil nausea with Seabands, Trebor extra strong mints, and ginger ale :thumbup:


----------



## northern_me

That sounds SO good! The farmers markets just opened here this week. Next weekend I'm going to go stock up on veggies and beef and start making big pots of soup and chili. I'm trying to learn how to bake homemade bread today! I want some good dinner rolls and butternut squash soup!

We will have marshmallows! We wrap potatoes in foil and throw them on the coals too.


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> That sounds SO good! The farmers markets just opened here this week. Next weekend I'm going to go stock up on veggies and beef and start making big pots of soup and chili. I'm trying to learn how to bake homemade bread today! I want some good dinner rolls and butternut squash soup!
> 
> We will have marshmallows! We wrap potatoes in foil and throw them on the coals too.

Wishing I was part of your family today :haha: I looove fresh baked bread. And it makes the house smell amazing :cloud9:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Good morning! I don't know what my plans are yet. It has been hot and miserable here. So, I doubt I will be doing anything outside. But I just found out my in-laws are coming here on Thursday or Friday to visit for Labor Day weekend. lol So, I have some work I have to do on my apartment.

We just moved in here 2 months ago. And I still have to get the guest bedroom ready for someone to sleep in it. Right now, it's so full of boxes, you can't get in there. I was making progress until I was about 6 weeks and the nausea was just too much. And I'd much rather clean myself because my husband cleans in a hurry and everything gets disorganized. I'm a little ocd that way.

I am feeling pretty good this morning. My son is low-key so far. I feel mild nausea, but a combination of zofran, B6, and carrots seems to be helping! My sense of smell is so strong, though, I can't even believe it. I smell everything, and everything smells intense.

Missnurse- I did notice a post from you asking about early symptoms. My first symptoms were light-headedness, fatigue, shortness of breath, cramping, headaches, and being very thirsty!


----------



## Oswin

Happy 8 weeks Rebecca :happydance: Baby's a raspberry!


----------



## Missnurse

Rebecca - thanks for that Hun mine are just like yours then. It's the waves of nausea I keep getting I'm finding hard to deal with it's horrible &#128532;

As for plans today we have just been for a wander around town, I treated myself to a new cardi it's starting to get colder again now!


----------



## TaraCathryn

It's a beautiful Saturday morning in Colorado. Hubby's company picnic is today so I have to try to look cute and not act pregnant! 

I know I will regret saying this, but I was kind of expecting ms to kick in today--I should be 6 weeks. But I've been awake for an hour, eaten nothing, and I'm walking on the treadmill... and I feel totally fine. I mean, exhausted and heartburn and temp sensitive, but fine. While I agree with Button that I'd much rather wait than have early scans due to bleeding like last time, I could really use some reassurance right now!


----------



## Oswin

Tara my nausea didn't start till about 6+4 and didn't get bad till 7.


----------



## Lithodora

We don't have frozen yoghurt here at all, which suits me fine because I hate it!

I'm just finished work after a lot of driving, we're doing nothing tonight, watching movies, and going for lunch with friends tomorrow. We both work Saturdays so only have a 1 day weekend :(


----------



## northern_me

Tara, enjoy it while you can! Mine hit at 6 weeks as HG. Thanks to medication I'm not nauseous every second of the day anymore, but still vomiting 2-3xs a day. It's so uncomfortable!

I'm big time noticing some acid reflux/heart burn issues this week. I had to leave work yesterday to go get something for it because I felt like I was going to start frothing at the mouth! This is TMI, but a lot of what I'm actually throwing up is just frothy stomach acid. It is disgusting.


----------



## Scottish

Mmmmm marshmallows! Sounds yummy northern and oswin!

I making soup today as well, red lentil
Soup with tiger bread (shop bought not homemade)

Well well well things have well and truly turned up a notch with me pregnancy wise!!! I am now just wanting to do nothing but sleep, getting food adversions, had sore boobs AND feeling nausea slightly arriving all this afternoon !!! Even the thought of my soup is yuk right now. Hope I can eat it once made :haha: 

Oh and today I also started getting cravings for first time this pregnancy, a tuna sandwich mmmmmm


----------



## northern_me

Tuna makes me sick even thinking about it! I had a bad experience one time at my apartment in university. Someone made a sandwich but when they opened the can all the juice spilled into out forks and knife drawer. We cleaned it all out but it smelled like tuna for weeks afterwards. Gross!


----------



## sarahok

Thank you all for the feedback on signing. After all your positive reports I'm even more excited to try it!

Northern here is a wonderful recipe for dinner rolls if you don't have one yet. https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-ma...-rolls-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-187478 DH gets so excited when I make them! And they are very easy!

In other news, I'm a blueberry!!! Yay! Still mostly none, sometimes very occasional, light nausea here. And I'm 7 weeks. So I'm wondering if I'll be one of those who doesn't really get it. At least I will know on Wednesday if everything is fine, but I feel like it is.


----------



## Scottish

Eww that's gross northern! Yea tuna is. A marmite thing love it or hate it! Will see how long it take to get an adversion to it :haha:


----------



## Lithodora

Are you eating tuna sandwiches? That's on our "pretty much banned" list of foods here, you can have it once a week or something, they don't recommend any women of child bearing age eat it often. I LOVE tuna :(


----------



## Oswin

Here it's just a 'don't eat too much', but that's best when not preggo too! 
_
"Some types of seafood contain little mercury. Although concerns have been raised about the level of mercury in any type of canned tuna, the FDA and EPA say pregnant women can safely eat up to 12 ounces (340 grams) a week."_

I LOVE tinned tuna, but tuna steaks are even better!


----------



## Lithodora

I have actually never had tuna steak, keep meaning to try it!


----------



## Missnurse

Argh just been food shopping and all of it turned my stomach &#128532;


----------



## Scottish

The nhs recommend that when pregnant you can eat up to 2 tuna steaks a week or 4 medium cans of tuna a week.

My measly tuna sandwich for lunch probably had not even half a can :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Miss nurse same here :wave: when I went food shopping! That's how I noticed the new symptoms lol


----------



## Button#

Now I want a tuna sandwich but I don't keep meat in the house 'cause OH and LO are veggie. Might have to go shopping on my own this weekend and have one for lunch while I'm out.


----------



## northern_me

I'm compiling a list of things I can't handle or I will vomit my face off:

The smell of lavender anything
The smell of fried onions
The smell of the grocery store
The smell of cigarette smoke
Hummus
Chicken
Fries
Soft drinks
The smell of any animal
The smell of grass

The one thing I can handle and feel perfectly fine: bread.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I went food shopping yesterday, got ravenously hungry, and ended up with a cart full of carb snacks--including three different kinds of crackers! Things I normally never eat (part of being off sugar) but suddenly felt critical for my survival! :haha: 

Tuna sounds delicious right now! I did just stock up on the regular kind as the albacore we normally eat is supposedly higher in mercury.

Thanks for the reassurance on the morning sickness... I may not even quite be 6-weeks yet, so I will just try to enjoy my appetite and relax for the time being!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have started getting the waves of nausea too. I learned that I cannot eat curry :( But I probably should have figured. So far, most of the nausea is in the morning when I am getting food on my stomach. 

One of my best friends didn't have MS for her first kid, so not having it isn't a bad thing. I hope I don't get it too bad. 

Tara - Where in colorado are you from? I lived down there for a year when I went to school at CSU. I love it and still have a lot of friends down there between Denver and the Springs.


----------



## Oswin

Walking round the supermarket is horrible, I make awful faces :sick: :lol:

Ooh Northern when you change the front page, my due date is now the 3rd.


----------



## Button#

So glad I don't have to go to a supermarket to do the food shop. I do all of mine online, saves me taking LO as well so no tantrums when he gets bored.


----------



## Oswin

I'm so done with feeling like crap, when's the placenta take over!?


----------



## northern_me

10-12 weeks!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oswin said:


> I'm so done with feeling like crap, when's the placenta take over!?

My thoughts exactly! I'm so exhausted after work that I just want to go straight to bed &#128532;


----------



## Tove

Has anyone bought or started using maternity clothes yet?

I can't button any of my trousers/jeans and having them unbuttoned/unzipped with a hair tie around the button is just not comfortable, they are still pushing on my belly which I hate.

So I think I need to go shopping for maternity pants tomorrow! :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

I haven't gone into maternity clothes yet. I keep feeling like I should because I have noticed myself opting for looser-fitting clothes due to being uncomfortable from bloating.


----------



## Lithodora

So funny that you just mention maternity clothes, I just came on here to post something almost the opposite lol.

I went shopping this afternoon and bought a dress to wear to 4 functions in the next 1-7 months, I was going to buy it in a size bigger than my normal one and just cross my fingers lol but they didn't have it so I got my normal size. I love it, it's perfect, and in my defence the middle of it is actually elasticated and has plenty of room for a small bump, not sure about the chest area though! But it was really cheap and I'll definitely wear it soon and in coming years, but yeah, 4 weeks pregnant and I've bought possibly the most non useful thing ever :happydance:


----------



## MrsA22

Was at a training today and of course ms rears its head for the first time and lunch was actually being provided. I ate a roll and forkful of potato. Tonight we are going out to dinner with the inlaws for OH birthday. Im not hopeful. :cry:


----------



## bump2be

Ugh morning sickness has finally hit me :( 

San Pellegrino Liminata flavour seems to be helping it a little bit. Ugh. This is my last baby....don't want to go through this pregnancy business again!!!


----------



## Kalabear

Went to the grocery store today for lemons and was making some pretty ugly faces at a lot of the food....people probably thought I was mental haha!
But good news I got a huge tub of Haagen Dazs Ice cream :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

I'm taking my fruit ticker down. The pea is making me nauseous lol


----------



## Oswin

Kalabear said:


> Went to the grocery store today for lemons and was making some pretty ugly faces at a lot of the food....people probably thought I was mental haha!

:rofl: that's me too!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Just hide the ticker in the "spoiler" then you can unhide it when it is more appetizing lol. 

I was at a work thing today and it was catered by a place that does BBQ ribs and chicken and what not&#8230; I have determined that is something I cannot eat. :-/ I had like three bites and started feeling nauseous.


----------



## northern_me

Oh no :-( that sounds like it would have been good!


----------



## mewolkens

It's reassuring to me that I'm not the only one with mild symptoms. I've got a stomach condition that's made me nauseous in the morning for years, so I'm not sure if what I'm feeling during the day is that or something new!:haha:

I know that ms could still rear its ugly head any moment and that's pretty terrifying since I start teaching again on Monday. Any teachers in the group with experience being in front of a class during these early days?

p.s. Rebecca, thanks for the bunnies!


----------



## northern_me

Mewolkens, sucking on mints help. I don't teach but I facilitate groups and do presentations all the time. It's my life saver


----------



## Beanonorder

mewolkens I'm a teacher and I echo Northern - peppermints are a life saver! I also try to eat a dry cracker before class so that there is something in my stomach. 

Yesterday my boobs were quite sore but thankfully the ms hasn't really returned. My appetite is still small and I'm still not a fan of meat. But its nice not to feel nauseous.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm so far behind - this is one fast moving group! 

Still waiting (half hoping it doesn't come and baby is still fine) for ms. Feeling a big 'icky' some days...most of the time I feel low level rubbish, but don't feel 'pregnant' most of the time.


----------



## ssjad

Don't judge me, but my lo turned 6mo today, and I never stopped wearing my maternity jeans! Lol.
I was actually down to my normal, healthy weight within weeks of her birth, but maternity jeans are so comfy, and look as good as normal jeans.
So no one will guess I'm pregnant just from my clothes (not planning on telling anyone).


----------



## Button#

Ssjad- I was wearing my maternity jeans for ages after I gave birth, even though I could get back into my normal jeans pretty much straight away. I'm going to start wearing them in a week or two.


----------



## ssjad

Oh good, Button... glad I'm not the only one! My normal jeans are uncomfortably tight this weekend... pretty standard for me at 8 weeks. Hoping this is my last pregnancy, and I'll toss all my maternity clothes out!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Hey everyone sorry iv been so quiet but I am catching up everyday! I was at my SIL wedding yesterday. I was bridesmaid by 8pm I was bleeding bright red blood and hubby made us go home at 10 and sent me to bed. It only happened once and not had it since so it's prob from the blood clot under sac like the warned me would happen. I'm just so so so scared and and this two weeks is going so slow for my next scan. I just need to know what's happening so I can be excited again or move on.


----------



## ssjad

Hi Kirsty, can you organise an earlier scan now you've had a more significant bleed?


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm so glad to hear others are either wearing or looking into starting to wear maternity clothes! Last pregnancy I didn't start showing or put on weight until about halfway through so it feels wrong to be considering it now. But because I put on some weight back home a lot of my stuff is too tight and even though I'm losing now it doesn't seem to be coming off my middle! Thankfully I have a whole suitcase full of maternity clothes I can go through!


----------



## sharnw

Kirsty I hope the 2 weeks go fast xxxxx


----------



## Scottish

Hugs Kirsty :hugs: at least you know there is a cause for the bleeding. Hope thus week flys by for you xxx


----------



## Button#

Kirsty - I hope the time flys by for you.


----------



## xkirstyx

A week in Tuesday so not too bad! Kids go back to nursery tomorrow so I have that to keep me busy x


----------



## MrsA22

mewolkens said:


> It's reassuring to me that I'm not the only one with mild symptoms. I've got a stomach condition that's made me nauseous in the morning for years, so I'm not sure if what I'm feeling during the day is that or something new!:haha:
> 
> I know that ms could still rear its ugly head any moment and that's pretty terrifying since I start teaching again on Monday. Any teachers in the group with experience being in front of a class during these early days?
> 
> p.s. Rebecca, thanks for the bunnies!


I start my 8th year teaching tomorrow. Barely any ms, so I'm hoping it stays that way. I'm more nervous about having to pee. I don't have a room aide this year, so I'm going to have to ask someone in a room nearby if there is a bathroom emergency.


----------



## Missnurse

Well today I feel terrible &#128532; waves of nausea, headache and dizziness just general bleurgh


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- I was thinking about you yesterday and hoping things were okay. I am glad your husband is very helpful and supportive. :)

Mewolkens- I am a teacher, but I am not teaching right now. I was teaching when I was pregnant with my son, but I didn't have bad ms with him. I took zofran at the time, and it was enough. Although, the thing that got to me while teaching during the first trimester was the fatigue. And having an assistant principal who had 4 kids herself, I asked her if I could take a short nap on my planning and she said it was okay.

My first appointment with an ultrasound is tomorrow! :happydance: I am so excited! I can't wait to get a real due date...even if it is an estimate between my lmp and the size of the baby. The rational side of my brain is trying to calm down the emotional side and prepare for potentially bad news. But I am just so excited! I want today to hurry up and be done with.


----------



## MrsA22

RebeccaR19 said:


> My first appointment with an ultrasound is tomorrow! :happydance: I am so excited! I can't wait to get a real due date...even if it is an estimate between my lmp and the size of the baby. The rational side of my brain is trying to calm down the emotional side and prepare for potentially bad news. But I am just so excited! I want today to hurry up and be done with.


I feel the same way. Im 6w2d and am super paranoid. I want to be cautiously optimistic but it is hard. I keep overanalyzing everything.


----------



## northern_me

Good luck Rebecca! 

School starts back here next Wednesday (the 3rd of Sept) and I am just so ready for DD to go back. I need some kind of routine to be able to function through the day. It should help speed time up too. I'm so over this staying up late and doing whatever she wants through the day! I need a bedtime routine and a schedule!

I'm exhausted and can't deal with her all night long anymore! That sounds terrible but I'm just so tired.


----------



## Lithodora

I think we're doing a good balance between optimistic and realistic at the moment. We're half discussing plans for if the 12 week scan shows a happy healthy baby, but we preface everything with "if it works out/sticks around". If I get to 12 weeks with no problems I'll be going into the scan prepared for any eventuality be it a baby, a missed miscarriage, etc, which I think is good, I know a lot of people who have thought that once they still have symptoms or no obvious miscarriage everything will be fine at the scan and get a very nasty upsetting shock, but I'm more cautious and prepared due to relative and friends experiences. 

I'm a bit of a mess today, but not relating to this. Tomorrow I have a media thing for work that I have to speak at, I am an absolute ball of nerves. I'm really anxious, stomach flipping, so worried I'll mess it up...can't wait until it's over :(


----------



## Suzy18

Tove said:


> I have gained about 2 kg already and I'm only 7 weeks! Not too happy about that because I don't want my weight to explode during pregnancy. I read that you really only need to gain 1-2 kg during the first trimester so I'm a little stressed. I think I eat only a little more than pre-pregnancy but I haven't had the energy to go on long distance runs or go to the gym... :(

Same here Tove! As soon as my vacation ends, I'm going back to the gym for some yoga and spinning.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Spent yesterday at the fair for 7 hours. My ankles were so swollen and I am beyond burnt. But I had such a great time. Didn't get to see as much as I would have liked because of the older kids wanting the rides. But next year it will be a mommy year! lol Gonna take a while to read back through everyones posts. but I'll do it!

No MS here yet. 6 weeks today. US tomorrow, I really hope to see good things.


----------



## doodlegirl

Hi ladies, Im due 22nd. Im finally starting to have some symptoms but dont want to scare them off, they really do come and go. my early scan is on wednesday, till then im functioning on a autopilot.


----------



## Button#

Hi doodlegirl and congrats!

Good luck Rebecca.

Sounds like you had fun mommyof2peas.


----------



## Oswin

Good luck for the US tomorrow Rebecca and Mommyof2!!

I'm still wearing my maternity trousers three years later :blush:

I'm feeling really crap at the mo. So sick all the time, tired, achey tummy, having to force food down as it's horrible eating anything, and I keep crying cos I feel so rubbish.


----------



## xanzaba

The ultrasound Friday was mixed. Good heart beat (136) and size (8.8) which is right in the middle of normal. But, I have a subchorionic bleed, so there is a risk of miscarriage. Trying to stay positive- anyone else dealt with this?


----------



## doodlegirl

xanzaba said:


> The ultrasound Friday was mixed. Good heart beat (136) and size (8.8) which is right in the middle of normal. But, I have a subchorionic bleed, so there is a risk of miscarriage. Trying to stay positive- anyone else dealt with this?

My SIL had this and she was put on bed rest. They said the hematona needs to 'heal' otherwise it could cause a mc. The baby kept growing and the hematoma was very slowly getting smaller. She was running around at her last tri and gave a birth to my little nephew last saturday. I think it depends on size and position of the hematona. Yours might me very little. I know that they don't always advice bed rest. hope it's a bit of help.


----------



## Tove

Good luck tomorrow with the US Rebecca!

Mission completed for me this weekend - I bought a pair or stretchy maternity jeans and they are soooo comfortable and cute! I think all jeans should be this stretchy around the waist ;)

Regarding symptoms I haven't really felt anything in particular today besides sore boobs and nipples. I guess this is normal but the worrying part of me immediately thinks mmc?! I wish my US was sooner but I have to wait another 4 weeks. I just want some reassurance everything is ok!


----------



## xkirstyx

xanzaba said:


> The ultrasound Friday was mixed. Good heart beat (136) and size (8.8) which is right in the middle of normal. But, I have a subchorionic bleed, so there is a risk of miscarriage. Trying to stay positive- anyone else dealt with this?

I had a hamatoma with my son and was warned I could mc but all was fine but did cause a lot of bleeding. 
I have a hemorrhage with this one but wasn't told it would cause any probs apart from I will bleed a bit. I was told to still go to work with my son and no point on being on bed rest coz if it's going to happen it will happen what ever I do. Xxxx


----------



## Scottish

Good luck for the scans ladies xxxx 

Mine is so far away 30th September lol


----------



## xanzaba

Doodlegirl- I was in your shoes up until about 6 weeks. Then ms came and went, now it's pretty steady. Weird to say it's reassuring and makes me feel more confident. We were trying for so long, it was hard to believe it was real :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Hope everything is okay Kirsty. I'd be tempted to ask for an earlier scan for reassurance, although it's likely you would see more on the scan next week.

We also have a scan tomorrow, so that's 3 of us!


----------



## sarahok

Woo hoo good luck Scan ladies!

I have pumpkin cupcakes in the oven. And DH is sick so I made them just for me. Lol. I think it's a proper craving considering it's not pumpkin season. Don't tell baby but I licked a little batter. Lol


----------



## maggz

haha sarahok of course you gotta get in that batter a little bit ;) 

Hope everything turns out okay xanzaba :hugs:

Sorry haven't had time to catch up. Just did the ALS ice bucket challenge :haha: it was soo cold but thankfully it's warm outside so it wasn't too bad ;) 
I feel pretty bad in the morning but not bad enough to throw up, my DH made bacon this morning so we could make BLTs and such and I couldn't even eat :( I think I just need to eat food that's already prepared.


----------



## Suzy18

Thanks Rebecca! Love the April bunnies O:)


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck scan mamas :D


----------



## Suzy18

Hi ladies.

I've been catching up with all of you and I'm still not finished but just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Everything is OK here. I have been reading the thread every day and now I have the weirdest craving because of it: I want carrots dipped in peanut butter! Your talk about the raw carrots and the peanut butter toasts messed up my head. 
I saw and heard the baby's HB on 14/8 and have my 12 week scan booked on 16/9. It's a very important scan where they test for all types of stuff. Before I have to do blood, urine and CM tests to take with me to the scan. They will then do a thorough scan and give me the test results with all kinds of odds of having certain problems like DS etc. I have my OB appt on 22/9 to discuss everything with him so it's scary but exciting. I just want to see my baby and its HB again. Will anyone else have this type of scan at 12 weeks?
I still have MS but not all the time. It's always reassuring when I have it though O:) 
How is everyone doing today?
:hugs: to all you baby momma's


----------



## Scottish

Suzy is it the nt scan? That checks for risk of Down syndrome. Yes the scans here in uk check for any abnormality but I suppose everywhere would be the same. Here at 12 weeks it's dating and nt scan then anomaly scan at 20 weeks which looks more in depth at heart stomach etc....


----------



## Oswin

Suzy18 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've been catching up with all of you and I'm still not finished but just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Everything is OK here. I have been reading the thread every day and now I have the weirdest craving because of it: I want carrots dipped in peanut butter! Your talk about the raw carrots and the peanut butter toasts messed up my head.
> I saw and heard the baby's HB on 14/8 and have my 12 week scan booked on 16/9. It's a very important scan where they test for all types of stuff. Before I have to do blood, urine and CM tests to take with me to the scan. They will then do a thorough scan and give me the test results with all kinds of odds of having certain problems like DS etc. I have my OB appt on 22/9 to discuss everything with him so it's scary but exciting. I just want to see my baby and its HB again. Will anyone else have this type of scan at 12 weeks?
> I still have MS but not all the time. It's always reassuring when I have it though O:)
> How is everyone doing today?
> :hugs: to all you baby momma's

Here the twelve week scan is called the Nuchal Translucency scan, they look for chances of having various things, DS, Edwards' syndrome, Patau's syndrome, etc.


----------



## Lithodora

You ladies in the U.S. gets scans quite early do you? We have to wait until 12 weeks here (unless you pay a lot for an early one), which will be mid October for me :(


----------



## northern_me

I have no idea why we wait until 18 weeks to get our first ultrasound here! I feel like I'm missing out on all of these important things.


----------



## Suzy18

Thanks for the explanation of NT scan Oswin!
Scottish I guess that's it then. Here we just call it the 12 week scan O:) but it's pretty thorough and tests all those things you mentioned I think. I didn't even know we got tested so early on for this type of stuff. I must have been confused with the 20 week scan for anomalies. 
I spoke too soon about having no MS. I drank milk at dinner and had a cheese sandwich. Milk was not a good idea but I was sooooo craving it. Bah! Acid reflux time!


----------



## Suzy18

Lithodora said:


> You ladies in the U.S. gets scans quite early do you? We have to wait until 12 weeks here (unless you pay a lot for an early one), which will be mid October for me :(

I live in Portugal and here the first scan has to be done until 8 weeks. I'm not a big fan of the healthcare system here but at least that's something I agree with.


----------



## Oswin

Suzy where are you? 

Northern is it a Canada thing, or just where you live? Seems odd they miss out the time you can check for the chromosomal abnormality things.


----------



## Suzy18

I live in Portugal Oswin! And you?


----------



## Beankeeper

Lithodora said:


> You ladies in the U.S. gets scans quite early do you? We have to wait until 12 weeks here (unless you pay a lot for an early one), which will be mid October for me :(

I'm in the uk & it's not standard here, it's because I've had 4 previous losses, although I had an early scan in my last pregnancy too, but that was due to bleeding.


----------



## Missnurse

I got my Suzy rayne prediction just now &#128512; I posted it in paranormal section. Not sure if I'm allowed to put it in here though?


----------



## Lithodora

Beankeeper yeah I just see it a lot on U.S. forums that they get first scans at 6-8 weeks, they wouldn't do that here because of how early it is for hb etc, same sort of logic I guess as not offering routine smear tests before 25 because the cells can still be changing and show up abnormal results.

I'll be so jealous of you all having them so early! I think I'm going to make a doc appt for next week, when I'll hopefully be 7 weeks (by lmp).


----------



## northern_me

Oswin said:


> Suzy where are you?
> 
> Northern is it a Canada thing, or just where you live? Seems odd they miss out the time you can check for the chromosomal abnormality things.

I think it is a Canadian thing. I'm not sure, maybe it is different elsewhere. I have to get special blood work done in a few weeks that checks for markers for Down syndrome, etc . They only give you an ultrasound if you get positive markers.


----------



## Eidson23

We're in the US, but also military. Our first u/s and prenatal appointment is in 12 days :happydance: she'll be 9 weeks on the dot. They told us they'd schedule it between 8-10 weeks. She's active duty military, so I guess they need to make sure everything looks good and make changes on her waiver for her job if they need to. Basically, it's to cover their own asses and not because they want us to see that the baby is all good :rolleyes:

Good luck to the ladies with scans tomorrow!! M2P, I'm excited to see if there's two!!


----------



## sarahok

I'm in the US but the only reason I'm getting a scan at 7 weeks is because I had to see a fertility specialist. I think the norm if you just get preggers without assistance and no risk factors and see an OB is around 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Oswin

Suzy - uk



Missnurse said:


> I got my Suzy rayne prediction just now &#55357;&#56832; I posted it in paranormal section. Not sure if I'm allowed to put it in here though?

Saywha?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Pumpkin cupcakes sound delicious! I am having a craving now!

I don't know if it's just the U.S. that does scans early. My husband is military and everything is just done a certain way. There is a scan at 9-10 weeks, one at 12 weeks, and one at 20 weeks. I have a cousin who is pregnant also right now. She lives in Washington state and she won't have an ultrasound until 20 weeks. I think it depends on the type of health care you have.

I had terrible nausea and fatigue yesterday. Today, I've had almost no nausea at all. I did take a nap. So, the fatigue is still there. I think it's my body's way of telling the placenta to hurry up and take over! It's funny how when I have the nausea, I try to make it go away. Then, when I don't have it, I start worrying. Oh to be out of the first trimester!


----------



## sharnw

I'm hearing the ladies who are nauseous omg. I'm taking ginger tablets at the moment x


----------



## northern_me

RebeccaR19 said:


> Pumpkin cupcakes sound delicious! I am having a craving now!
> 
> I don't know if it's just the U.S. that does scans early. My husband is military and everything is just done a certain way. There is a scan at 9-10 weeks, one at 12 weeks, and one at 20 weeks. I have a cousin who is pregnant also right now. She lives in Washington state and she won't have an ultrasound until 20 weeks. I think it depends on the type of health care you have.
> 
> I had terrible nausea and fatigue yesterday. Today, I've had almost no nausea at all. I did take a nap. So, the fatigue is still there. I think it's my body's way of telling the placenta to hurry up and take over! It's funny how when I have the nausea, I try to make it go away. Then, when I don't have it, I start worrying. Oh to be out of the first trimester!

It's amazing the world continues to exist with how terrible first tri is! I've been wishing my time away for the placenta to take over too!


----------



## Dini

Wow, three days of stuff to catch up on!! No way I can remember who said what but I'll try lol.

Rebecca thank you for the logo!! It's so cute!!

Missnurse I think you asked about early symptoms? Mine are about the same as then but when I first realized I was pregnant I had cramps that felt like menstrual cramps but lower (still have those), sore nipples (also still have), and was dizzy off and on. The nausea kicked in about 5-6 days ago more frequently and the needing to pee VERY frequently is very consistent. I do have some food aversions and the grocery shopping has me making funny faces as well! My only craving so far has been hot head burritos (Burrito place here in the US) and I've discovered I can eat eggs now, and hated them before, must mean I need the protein! I get a little constipated here and there and I'm gassy a lot as well. 

I had two days without nausea and was a bit worried but it hit me hard today! 

Just came back from camping for the weekend and had a great time, got in lots of hiking and fresh air and some fun in the Jeep, I'm so glad we went. The cramping got pretty noticeable at one point but I think I was dehydrated. Anyone else still having cramps?? Mine feel a lot like menstrual cramps but a bit lower and kind of all over. I do have other twinges and pulling feelings that I'm guessing is from the stretching of everything. 

The maternity clothes discussion is interesting! I am not even remotely showing (won't for a while I'm sure, I'm overweight so I'm sure it will take a while) but I have noticed that on some days when I'm more bloated than others I want to wear my pants from a few months ago before I lost weight. I just can't stand to have things tight against my belly at all!! I change into comfy shorts of pants as soon as I get home! Guess I may go shopping in a few weeks.

My first appt is Tuesday, I'm so praying for a scan but have no idea if they will do one. I hope so, as we have fertility issues, a known low progesterone and we've been TTC for nearly 4 years!! I just want to see a fast little heartbeat, and I'm so worried I won't. I need to stay away from the negative stories because that's what gets me!


----------



## ssjad

In Australia you can pretty much have as many scans as you want (as long as you have a reason) for free before 12 weeks. The 'standard' tests are the nuchal and anomaly tests done at about 12 and 20 weeks. They're ridiculously expensive, about $300ish. 
This pregnancy is the first I've decided to hold off on having an early ultrasound as I have very high risk pregnancies and quite frankly I get sick of the 2-3 times a week appointments I have later in pregnancy. I figure an ultrasound won't change the outcome if something is wrong at this stage (yes, definitely burnt out!)


----------



## bump2be

I live in Canada and will be getting Ultrasounds scans at 12 and 20 weeks. Wish I could get one earlier!

Feeling shockingly awful with nausea & tiredness today...I also can't wait for the placenta to take over.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi Ladies, I'd love to join you! I just got my BFP on Thursday, EDD is April, 30th!!

We are super excited for this new little baby, even though some may think we've lost our minds when we share our news....bc we also have a 4 month old beautiful little girl (born 4/14/14)!! :)

DH and I always wanted to have our children close in age, so after my first PP AF we went for it and here we are! Our babies will be just about a year apart. I know life will be hectic, but we are ready and looking forward to it! Does anyone else have a similar situation?

I am a little nervous about this pregnancy so far. My beta at 13dpo was only 35, my beta at 11dpo with my daughter was 36. I've felt great so fay with just a little bit of mild breast tenderness...I remember my boobs feeling like I though they were going to fall off with my daughter but can't remember when that started. I also had some pretty bad MS with my first but think it's too soon for that still.

We will probably wait for our viability scan to tell family/friends but want to tell pretty soon after that. I feel like since we did this on purpose I really want to "own it" to try and ward off any negative opinions although I know there will be some!

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!! :) xo


----------



## Oswin

Welcome and congratulations Disney!


----------



## Dini

Welcome and congrats Disney!! I think it's wonderful that you have them so close in age! I see nothing wrong with it at all!! They will never be lonely!


----------



## Oswin

Did anyone else only get cramps for the first week or so?? Mine stopped just before 6 weeks.


----------



## Eidson23

My wife barely had any cramping._ Maybe_ the first week but that was it.


----------



## Dini

I'm roughly 7wks0d today and still having cramps, they seem to be less but maybe I'm just odd, I've heard some people cramp up to about 14wks.


----------



## ssjad

Hi Disneybaby.
My first two are 13 months apart. My last two are 14 months apart. This next baby will arrive when my current lo is 12-13 months old. It is definitely crazy, but it forms such a bond between the kids! 
Congratulations!


----------



## phobe0415

Hey ladies,
I had my first ultrasound done a week ago but it was too early to give an exact date so right now I am unofficially due on April 15th with my first. I was told years ago I would probably never get pregnant without fertility treatments. My husband & I were ok with that but planned to explore our options in a couple years when I turned 30. Needless to say, that's not going to be necessary now. I found out I was pregnant on August 8th. We were in shock for a few weeks because we just didn't think it would happen. But here I am & I look forward to sharing my life with y'all the next 7 1/2 months!

I will post my offical due date after I have my 8 week ultrasound on September 5th.

-P


----------



## sekhmet2013

Hi ladies! I'm a bit late to the party, but got my BFP July 23rd and am unofficially due April 1st. :) My first scan isn't until Sept 9th, and it's driving me crazy. I just want to know the little one is okay in there.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome disney, phobe, and sekhmet! 

I am still having some cramps. I've even had a few concerns about it because I did have a subchorionic hemorrhage with my son, and I don't want another one this time. But I had spotting with him, and I haven't had any this time. I'll find out tomorrow.

I am definitely having some baby brain. I am pretty sure I took my prenatal vitamin twice today because I couldn't remember if I had taken it. I need one of those pill containers with the days of the week to remember. My husband also discovered that I had put my paper plate in the dishwasher tonight and thrown my silverware in the trash can. :dohh:


----------



## Tove

Welcome to the new girls!

I had some light period type cramping (but not every day) up until a week ago but haven't felt any this last week.


----------



## Beanonorder

Good luck to the ladies going for scans! I'm still feeling bad for those who have to wait! I counted up and last pregnancy I had 8 scans, including one while in labour! I'm not even 8 weeks now and I've already had 3! I know there's a debate about how safe multiple scans are so as tempting as it is to have lots I'm going to try not have too many more. 

What is everyone's secret to drinking enough water? I struggled last pregnancy and I seem to be struggling again now. I just don't know what it is...


----------



## ssjad

Ugh, it's terrible, isn't it? I love water normally but it just makes me nauseous atm. I keep a bottle near me and only allow myself 2-3 sips at a time. Colder water helps. Otherwise on my bad days I'll have decaf tea etc as it seems to go down fine.

Welcome, new ladies!


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome Disney! My first two are 13 months apart aswell! 

Good luck to everyone having their scans today xxxx


----------



## maggz

Welcome and congrats to all newbies :flower:

As for u/s - I'm in the US as well, my first one is at 8 weeks, my ob's office said they usually do it between 8-10 weeks so we can hear the heart beat and all that. I'm guessing it depends on a) health care type b) your obgyn and their preference c) your state (as the states have different laws etc) d) if you're high risk/fertility clinic referred and e) military
My DH is active duty military but since we're not on base and won't be using military facilities, it doesn't really matter in our case. Only thing is he has to tell his chief to get the morning off for the ultrasound :happydance:

northern that's a LONG time to wait! But on the other hand, it'll be so fully formed and cute when you finally get to see it :) 

AFM I feel pretty shitty in the mornings... can't bear the thought of making food. DH's brother lives with us and we haven't told him so I was trying to hint to my DH to make me a sandwich, not cause I'm lazy but because I'm pregnant and he totally didn't get it. :haha: 
Now 2 people have dreamt I'm having a baby - my best friend and my sister! Crazy!


----------



## Scottish

Welcome to the new girls! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy. Xxx

My cramps only lasted maybe about a week after my bfp, I haven't had any since. Sometimes I get wee twinges which feel like baby moving but I know it's not really and probably just stretching. 

Feeling the nausea today (bleugh) also getting a case of pregnancy laziness with the nausea! You know when you have lots to do but can't get your butt of the couch :haha: just no motivation !!! I had this last time to!

Hope you all feel better when placenta takes over! My last pregnancy I was counting down until placenta takes over and when it did I still felt like crap until I gave birth!


----------



## xanzaba

I can imagine that waiting for a scan must be nerve racking- I wasn't supposed to have one, but ended up having some bleeding, so I got one at 7 weeks. But my doctor said it would be better if women didn't get such early scans because there are often things that look bad early on that get better with time. I still had to wait a week and a half for my scan, so i found myself touching my boobs (do they still hurt?) and tempting each morning (is it still high?) for some reassurance.

Someone here posted that carrots were good for morning sickness and it works like a charm for me. Just saying...


----------



## xkirstyx

The thought of eating carrots makes me feel so sick! Eating mints has really been helping me


----------



## ssjad

Pregnancy laziness... that's me for the whole pregnancy! I never get the lifting of fatigue in second trimester, and I swear I could just hibernate for 9 months!!


----------



## Oswin

Argh I'm back to paranoid preggo unfortunately :dohh: I'm freaking out that as my cramping stopped at just before 6 weeks, and baby was showing as sized around 5w6d at my 7 week scan, that something's wrong and it stopped growing at 6 weeks :cry:


Rebecca - :rofl: at your baby brain!! 

Water wise I recommend icy water with a lemon squeezed in :thumbup:


----------



## northern_me

I have complete pregnancy laziness. I find it SO hard to get out of bed in the morning! I was supposed to be leaving my job this week to go to nursing school but declined once I got my positive test. I'm so happy with the way it turned out but I can't help thinking this morning that I could have been sleeping in right now and never have to worry about going back to this place!


----------



## Scottish

Oswin mmmm lemon water sounds good right now I must go see if have lemons in hehe

Northern nursing training is so tough so you did the right thing! What kind of nursing? I am an adult nurse and qualified in 2011! I want to go into teaching in 4/5 years though


----------



## Tove

I hear you Oswin - another paranoid worried preggo here today! Maybe someone wise will come in and comfort us soon.

Until then I try to think about this what TaraCathryn said last week:

"No matter what happens tomorrow, today we are pregnant. We should enjoy it as much as we can. Nothing in life is guaranteed. If, god forbid, something goes wrong later on, at least we embraced the time we had.*"


----------



## northern_me

Scottish said:


> Oswin mmmm lemon water sounds good right now I must go see if have lemons in hehe
> 
> Northern nursing training is so tough so you did the right thing! What kind of nursing? I am an adult nurse and qualified in 2011! I want to go into teaching in 4/5 years though

Here you are just a general nurse until you get a job and then you're specialized. I'm hoping for ER nursing


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oswin & Tove, I am paranoid too. I had forgotten how nerve-wracking being pregnant is! I don't want to get a million scans (and the million complications that precipitated them!) again this pregnancy, but just some reassurance that there is a healthy little heart beating away in there would be so welcome!

Pregnancy Laziness! Is that an official medical diagnosis? Can I get a doctor's note for my office? Because I'm suffering terribly! :rofl:
I want so badly to just get off this treadmill, email my boss that I won't be in this week, and crawl back into my cozy bed! :sleep:

I was in school last time and dropped to half-time when I realized how hard it was going to be on me (fatigue + frequent doc appts + major baby brain!). Oh, to have that level of flexibility & that little responsibility again! :dohh:


----------



## Beankeeper

Back from scan, measuring 7+4, which is right by ovulation. Heartbeat, yoke sack & foetal pole all seen. I'm so relieved. Not sure whether to change due date details or wait until nt scan. New due date is the 9th April. Xx


----------



## Beankeeper

And just now read the other posts, sorry if that was horribly insensitive. Fingers crossed you can all get some reassurance soon. Hoping the next few weeks go quick! Xx


----------



## northern_me

Excellent beankeeper!!! That is great news to start the week!


----------



## Oswin

Beankeeper said:
 

> Back from scan, measuring 7+4, which is right by ovulation. Heartbeat, yoke sack & foetal pole all seen. I'm so relieved. Not sure whether to change due date details or wait until nt scan. New due date is the 9th April. Xx

:happydance: Soooo happy for you Beankeeper!! What did you go by to get your earlier due date?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks for the welcome, girls!!

I forgot how the "pregnancy tired" is like a whole other level of tired, I'm exhausted!

Yay for a great scan beankeeper!

That quote about enjoy your pregnancy and being pregnant today is so touching and true! Loved it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder said:


> What is everyone's secret to drinking enough water? I struggled last pregnancy and I seem to be struggling again now. I just don't know what it is...

I drink tons of water. What I do is just get a large bottle and sip slowly throughout the day. I usually fill it up at least twice. I am also very thirsty, though. So, that helps me drink enough water. 


Beankeeper- Congratulations on your scan! Very nice to see a good heartbeat!


----------



## Button#

Hi new ladies and congrats.

Yay Beankeeper, glad you had a good scan.

DS is being such a pickle at the moment that I've barely thought about my pregnancy. So tired though!


----------



## Beanonorder

Glad you had a good scan Beankeeper! We have the same due date now! 

Sorry for those feeling paranoid. After everything that's happened with me I'm feeling remarkably calm! I was told that if the bleeding stops I should go back in two weeks (instead of one) but I'm really considering waiting til 12 weeks. Am I crazy? It's just that I have to pay for each visit and I have no idea what excuse I can use at work this time. 

I fell asleep putting dd to sleep this evening! So I got up, brushed my teeth, took my tablets and am back in bed! Working sucks, it's so unfair that dh gets to stay home with dd everyday!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Somehow I double-posted! I'm sorry. So, I am just editing this one because I can't figure out how to delete it.

Button- My son is being a handful too. I didn't get much sleep at all last night.


----------



## Oswin

Ice water with lemon is my saviour at the mo, thank goodness. Mum's making a roast dinner as a treat (I've been craving it) so really hoping I'll be able to eat and enjoy!! [-o&lt;

I'm with you all on pregnancy fatigue;Robin's living in front of the tv at the mo :blush:


----------



## Lithodora

Hope everyone is doing well today, congrats to those of you having scans, so jealous! Right now next week seems so far away for my first doctor appointment, never mind a scan!

Had a really stressful day at work today and yesterday, seriously, if the bean can survive this kind of stress levels it can survive anything! Shaking, nauseous, heart thumping...I don't cope well with nerves. I am really hoping I don't get too sick or tired in the first trimester, I can't call in sick so am rightly screwed if I can't work.


----------



## Oswin

(((gentle hugs))) Lithodora. How come you can't call in sick? Look after yourself mrs, relax at home, pamper yourself xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Lithodora- I am sorry you are going through so much stress at work! Hopefully, things calm down soon. I am also wondering why you can't call in sick? That's a bummer!


----------



## Lithodora

I'm self employed and work alone in a studio space type thing, if I don't work there is nobody else to do it :( So the one thing that terrifies me is being too sick/injured to work, I would have a lot of angry people to deal with. It's a worry in general life, never mind when pregnant! At least I can stay home if necessary, and just work slower and cry lol


----------



## Button#

That's a lot of stress to have on your shoulders lithodora. Look after yourself.


----------



## Lithodora

Thanks Button. In general it's fine, well, pretty much :) My husband is a great support when I'm having a tough time, if the worst came to the worst I could probably get him to help out a bit, I could give orders from my sick bed for some bits!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oswin said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> Back from scan, measuring 7+4, which is right by ovulation. Heartbeat, yoke sack & foetal pole all seen. I'm so relieved. Not sure whether to change due date details or wait until nt scan. New due date is the 9th April. Xx
> 
> :happydance: Soooo happy for you Beankeeper!! What did you go by to get your earlier due date?Click to expand...

Earlier due date was by LMP, but I knew that it ovulated on cd20, so I knew that was a bit off.


----------



## Beankeeper

Hugs lithodora, hope the stress eases a bit xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beankeeper- I ovulate late too. I don't know when I ovulated this time. But on normal cycles, I ovulate 3 weeks after my LMP...pretty much like clockwork. However, my son did arrive 6 days before my due date from my LMP with him..and I knew that that due date was off. My scans always showed him a week "behind," which made perfect sense to me.

I do wish, though, that they would stop treating all women as the same. We do not all ovulate 2 weeks after our LMP. That is why this time I set my ticker behind my LMP because I am fairly certain my scan is going to show what yours did. 

I still have another 4 hours to wait until mine. I need a nap. I'm tempted to call a babysitter just so I can nap. My head is pounding because I am so tired and my son is not about to run out of energy any time soon!


----------



## Kalabear

ssjad said:


> Hi Disneybaby.
> My first two are 13 months apart. My last two are 14 months apart. This next baby will arrive when my current lo is 12-13 months old. It is definitely crazy, but it forms such a bond between the kids!
> Congratulations!

Love the age gaps!!:flower: I believe mine will have a 15 month age gap...any words of wisdom?? 

Threw up today....I had a bit of a giggle after though.....it's amazing how fast I can run when I'm about to be sick....seriously like an Olympian sprinter haha! 

Went to the dr for a blood draw today and told the nurse I just wish someone would punch me in the face hard enough to put me asleep for the next two months :haha: she looked at me like I was completely insane haha! I was just feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Beankeeper

Normally I do ovulate earlier. I miscarried last cycle so cd1-7 I still had HCG in my system, which I think caused the late ovulation. I was temping & doing OPKs, so it sounds right going by that.


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad your scan went well beankeeper xxx


----------



## Scottish

Great news on scan been keeper! Yippee :D have you a pic?

Good luck Rebecca on your scan!

Lithodora I hope things get easier for you! Being self employed is tough when Ill, my hubby is selfemployed as well and it can be tough at times

My ticket goes by lmp but ovulation puts me 4 days behind. The mw has me down as lmp date so I will stick with that until 12 week dating scan and see.


----------



## Oswin

Kalabear I totally know what you mean :haha: if it wasn't for my DS I'd probably just hibernate in bed until second tri!! :sleep:

Well I'm happy to say I MANAGED A WHOLE ROAST DINNER :holly:\\:D/:wohoo: I definitely think that it's chicken my body is craving, as it tastes like heaven!! Afterwards I stood at the hob and just dipped the leftover chicken in gravy and ate it all :haha: It's amazing I can eat without feeling disgusting. 
Chicken ftw!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Pregnancy brain blunder of the day today! I almost took my son out of the house without shoes...and he was going to let me!


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> Pregnancy brain blunder of the day today! I almost took my son out of the house without shoes...and he was going to let me!

:rofl: I've done that before too!


----------



## Dini

Morning all! It has taken me a while to get moving today, I'm so tired and the MS is being so very mean! Carrots help but only when I am eating them it seems. I tried adding some almond butter for protein but I just don't feel like eating right now. 

This is going to be a long day waiting on my appt tomorrow morning! 

Rebecca, I have pregnancy brain too!! Some days it's better than others but I can totally see myself putting a paper plate in the dishwasher!:haha:

Beankeeper that's wonderful news about your scan!! :happydance:

Lithadora I'm sorry you are so stressed at work, I hope you can find a way to relax after work!

I agree with the statement that they need to stop treating us all like we are the same, I usually don't O at all but I know from the rare cycles when I do and even with clomid, I ovulate late in the cycle, so going my my LMP will put me over a week ahead. I think that's why my RE took my LMP and O date and just went between them for now. I'm sure when I get my scan, if all is well that I will measure about 6w5d instead of 7w2d (or 7w6d based on LMP).


----------



## mommyof2peas

ssjad said:


> Don't judge me, but my lo turned 6mo today, and I never stopped wearing my maternity jeans! Lol.
> I was actually down to my normal, healthy weight within weeks of her birth, but maternity jeans are so comfy, and look as good as normal jeans.
> So no one will guess I'm pregnant just from my clothes (not planning on telling anyone).

I've been wearing mine and my LO is 19 months. I just never stopped lol



Eidson23 said:


> We're in the US, but also military. Our first u/s and prenatal appointment is in 12 days :happydance: she'll be 9 weeks on the dot. They told us they'd schedule it between 8-10 weeks. She's active duty military, so I guess they need to make sure everything looks good and make changes on her waiver for her job if they need to. Basically, it's to cover their own asses and not because they want us to see that the baby is all good :rolleyes:
> 
> Good luck to the ladies with scans tomorrow!! M2P, I'm excited to see if there's two!!

I'm so excited to see baby. After my MC I will be excited for one or two. If there are anymore I may have a heart attack. Being as I already have 4 lol



RebeccaR19 said:


> Pumpkin cupcakes sound delicious! I am having a craving now!
> 
> I don't know if it's just the U.S. that does scans early. My husband is military and everything is just done a certain way. There is a scan at 9-10 weeks, one at 12 weeks, and one at 20 weeks. I have a cousin who is pregnant also right now. She lives in Washington state and she won't have an ultrasound until 20 weeks. I think it depends on the type of health care you have.
> 
> I had terrible nausea and fatigue yesterday. Today, I've had almost no nausea at all. I did take a nap. So, the fatigue is still there. I think it's my body's way of telling the placenta to hurry up and take over! It's funny how when I have the nausea, I try to make it go away. Then, when I don't have it, I start worrying. Oh to be out of the first trimester!

I live in Washington State and I know here it's normal for the 8-12 week scan. Then 12 week (but only if you want the testing) and 20 week. The 12 week testing is to detect any problems and give you the option to terminate the pregnancy if there are any. I have the testing, but only because I wanna see the baby :) Even if there was a issue I would carry to term :)



Disneybaby26 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'd love to join you! I just got my BFP on Thursday, EDD is April, 30th!!
> 
> We are super excited for this new little baby, even though some may think we've lost our minds when we share our news....bc we also have a 4 month old beautiful little girl (born 4/14/14)!! :)
> 
> DH and I always wanted to have our children close in age, so after my first PP AF we went for it and here we are! Our babies will be just about a year apart. I know life will be hectic, but we are ready and looking forward to it! Does anyone else have a similar situation?
> 
> I am a little nervous about this pregnancy so far. My beta at 13dpo was only 35, my beta at 11dpo with my daughter was 36. I've felt great so fay with just a little bit of mild breast tenderness...I remember my boobs feeling like I though they were going to fall off with my daughter but can't remember when that started. I also had some pretty bad MS with my first but think it's too soon for that still.
> 
> We will probably wait for our viability scan to tell family/friends but want to tell pretty soon after that. I feel like since we did this on purpose I really want to "own it" to try and ward off any negative opinions although I know there will be some!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!! :) xo

Congrats and welcome!



phobe0415 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I had my first ultrasound done a week ago but it was too early to give an exact date so right now I am unofficially due on April 15th with my first. I was told years ago I would probably never get pregnant without fertility treatments. My husband & I were ok with that but planned to explore our options in a couple years when I turned 30. Needless to say, that's not going to be necessary now. I found out I was pregnant on August 8th. We were in shock for a few weeks because we just didn't think it would happen. But here I am & I look forward to sharing my life with y'all the next 7 1/2 months!
> 
> I will post my offical due date after I have my 8 week ultrasound on September 5th.
> 
> -P

Congrats and welcome!



sekhmet2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a bit late to the party, but got my BFP July 23rd and am unofficially due April 1st. :) My first scan isn't until Sept 9th, and it's driving me crazy. I just want to know the little one is okay in there.

Welcome and Congrats!



ssjad said:


> Ugh, it's terrible, isn't it? I love water normally but it just makes me nauseous atm. I keep a bottle near me and only allow myself 2-3 sips at a time. Colder water helps. Otherwise on my bad days I'll have decaf tea etc as it seems to go down fine.
> 
> Welcome, new ladies!

I found that I need very cold water. But something to try is sparkling water. It's dry and helps bring the lump down. It really was the only thing that helped last time. Also if you put mio in it it's kinda like drinking soda :) Without all the sugar :)




Lithodora said:


> Thanks Button. In general it's fine, well, pretty much :) My husband is a great support when I'm having a tough time, if the worst came to the worst I could probably get him to help out a bit, I could give orders from my sick bed for some bits!

I feel your pain! Im a blogger and product reviewer. It I dont hit deadlines I get in trouble and I am trying to finish back to school before hitting the holiday rush and Im running out of time. Between having all the kids home from school and feeling like crap its so hard to get motivated to work and when I dont I get all worried I'm missing deadlines. It's never ending.


I think my MS is starting up. I gagged at my own poop this morning! And I've no idea what Im going to do about my 19 months old diaper once my eldest goes back to school! She has been helping with the poopy ones. Then the cat and the litter box...just gross!


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hi lovelies!

I got invited in my Dini.. I would LOVE to join your group!!

I am currently 4w4d - Due April 30. A bit of history on me.. hubby and i have been married for 4 years. we got our BFP on February 1 in our 4th cycle. I started spotting at 5.5 weeks. went in for a scan at the ER at 6 weeks and they found a heartbeat (of 108) and said everything was normal. (i later found out that 108 is very low for a heartbeat at 6 weeks. anything near 100 is usually a sign that the pregnancy is failing - according to my dr.) i then officially lost the baby at 7w. when i went in for a scan they said the baby had actually passed away right around 6 weeks.. so right after i saw the heartbeat. it was devastating. hubby and i took 5 months off ttc and decided at the beginning of august to start again.. and to our surprise we got our BFP in that first month - while on holidays in mexico! we are thrilled but boy oh boy am i nervous. i have been having a constant wet feeling and my underwear is soaked all the time. it keeps feeling like AF has shown up so I run to the bathroom.. ugh! i see my dr today and will book my 8 week ultrasound. that will be for the week of sept 15. 

looking forward to being buddies with you all!

question for you - should i push my dr to do any special testing for me today? i'm not sure if i WANT to.. but i also don't know that i DONT want to! help!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Welcome! I dont think they do testing for one MC unless you have history with TTC issues. It sounds like you don't. I think you'll be ok. There really isnt any testing you need right yet, but you can always ask :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome wannabemamaz! I wouldn't push the doctor to do any extra testing. You can just let the doctor know your worries and what you went through last time, and that will probably help the doctor to be understanding of your anxieties this time. Good luck!


----------



## lindsiinc

Going off of my last period I'm due April 19th  this will be baby number 3 for us. So excited!!


----------



## Oswin

I've definitely got that weird pregnancy thing where lemons aren't sour. Never had it with my first.


----------



## imaginary8x

Hey ladies!!! Can I join please? From my last period I should be due around 23rd April. lol I'm still in shock and don't believe I'm pregnant again. lol

Didn't get a positive test till 5 weeks? I shouldn't worry right?


----------



## northern_me

Hi all newcomers! I'm sorry I still haven't updated the first post. I have to get on my laptop to do it and I have been really busy.

I just signed DD up for all her fall activities. She is busy 3 nights of the week and 1 weeekend day. That sounds like a lot but the child is constantly needing to be doing something. I'm not worried about her burning out - she has plenty of days just to chill after school. I'm kind of happy because this is also going to make everything go so much faster. I hit second tri on Sept 24th and I still have back to school, OH's birthday and all of her activities in between! It's going to fly! Here's hoping sickness eases off soon. I had a really good day so I'm hoping this means the placenta is starting to do it's thing, even if it hasn't fully taken over.


----------



## Dini

RebeccaR19 said:


> Welcome wannabemamaz! I wouldn't push the doctor to do any extra testing. You can just let the doctor know your worries and what you went through last time, and that will probably help the doctor to be understanding of your anxieties this time. Good luck!

I agree, although I pushed for testing but only because I knew I had low progesterone with ovulation and was scared it may happen with pregnancy and my OB couldn't see me for more than two weeks. Since you are seeing your doctor today, I'm sure he will order whatever needs to be ordered and hopefully will reassure you! 

Ugh, so nauseated today! I tried eating lunch, but it didn't help. I think I'm going to go lay down and read and take a nap. Seems my two days without nausea my body is making up for it between yesterday and today. 

Imaginary, no don't worry!! You may not have even ovulated when you think you did and sometimes it takes the egg a bit to implant and that is when you are most likely to get a BFP!

Northern, sounds like you are a busy lady!


----------



## Button#

I'm hoping things will speed up for me once the school term starts, then all of DS's playgroups will be back up and running.

Welcome even more new ladies! April is going to be a very busy month!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am back from my appointment. Everything looks great! Baby's HB is 136 bpm. Baby is measuring 7+5 which gives me a due date of April 8th. So, I'm gonna stick with my ticker due date of April 4th.

Here's my blob!
 



Attached Files:







20140825_153442.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Button#

Fab scan Rebecca!


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> I am back from my appointment. Everything looks great! Baby's HB is 136 bpm. Baby is measuring 7+5 which gives me a due date of April 8th. So, I'm gonna stick with my ticker due date of April 4th.
> 
> Here's my blob!

Congrats Rebecca!!!!!


----------



## Marthea007

Hello everyone!! I am unofficially due April 29th if I go from fdlmp. I don't get my dating scan until 9/25 (longest 4 weeks of my life!!)

Rebecca that's an adorable bean!

imaginary - I agree with the other ladies, I wouldn't worry about it at all! You probably did ovulate a little later than believed. 

Button - I love your little rattie! I have one myself, she's the best pet!


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, such a cute blob!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just one. No pictures, but I'm sure I'll get one on the 11th


----------



## Eidson23

Congrats Rebecca and m2p! Glad everything looked well :D


----------



## Scottish

Welcome to new ladies! :flower:

Great scan pic Rebecca! I am happy all is well. 

I feeling bleugh tonight going to sleep soon


----------



## northern_me

I have to show you guys what my sister bought me! I am so excited! We are going to use this in our pregnancy reveal! OH is obsessed with hockey and we spend 3/4 of our time watching it!
 



Attached Files:







hockey.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dini

Adorable blob Rebecca!! Congrats mommyof2peas, the 11th will be here before you know it!!

Cute outfit Northern, that will make the reveal so personal!


----------



## Oswin

Awwwwww cute babygro!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- That is cute and funny! I think that's a great way to announce your pregnancy.

Mommyof2Peas- I am glad you had a good scan. The 11th isn't far away at all. :) 
My next one won't be until September 29th.


----------



## sarahok

Yay! So glad for good scans! Let's keep the momentum going....mine is Wednesday. I think time has slowed down especially for me. Ha!


----------



## Dini

sarahok said:


> Yay! So glad for good scans! Let's keep the momentum going....mine is Wednesday. I think time has slowed down especially for me. Ha!

Good luck on Wednesday sara! 

I'm hoping to have one tomorrow. I just had a very small amt of light pink spotting when I wiped, nothing to worry about I'm sure but it makes me nervous because this is the first I've seen of it in over a week. I think it could be from an orgasm (TMI alert). DH and I have been refraining from sex until we see the doctor tomorrow but I don't need penetration to get there ya know? That was about 2 hours before I saw the spotting so I attribute it to that. I have had some cramping, not much different than my usual, so I will try hard not to worry unless it gets worse. I swear I wish we could just sleep through the first trimester!


----------



## Beanonorder

Glad to hear about good scans! 

I am literally just counting down the days til second tri! We get a week holiday the day I hit 12 weeks. I could really use that week now! So I'll be almost 14 weeks when we go back to work and I plan to tell them then that I'm pregnant. Its so hard waiting. I sent my friend a pic last night of how big my stomach is already! She laughed! 
Last night I fell asleep putting dd to bed! I never do that! It was only 8pm.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yaaay for all your great scans! I am so happy for you ladies! :thumbup:

Sarah, yep, time is probably moving like molasses for you. Me too! August has been the longest month ever. I'm trying to think of things to make the time go faster!

I know I missed the maternity clothing discussion a few pages back, but Dini, I totally feel the same about pants putting pressure on my belly. I couldn't stand it from the get-go my first time either! I too have been pulling out my "fat" pants. :haha: Between a few lbs of weight gain and awful bloating, I look & feel about 4 months preggo right now! Yuck!

So I think I'm going to tell my parents on Friday. I'd like to wait until after my scan, but we're having a family dinner at a nice restaurant, so first, since kids won't be there and it's kind of a special occasion, seems like a good chance to tell them (and justify waiting to tell my mom for so long--I was waiting for a special moment! :shrug:). But more importantly, they know we were trying and when I don't order a drink with dinner, they're going to pretty much know anyway! 8-[


Okay, I leave you with the April Bunnies equivalent of baby dust--sticky, healthy bunnies for all. :)
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarahok- I know how you feel. I felt like time just kept slowing down more and more. Today it felt like it just dragged until my appointment. I hope you have a great one on Wednesday!

TaraCathryn- Those bunnies are cracking me up! Thank you for that!

My nausea seems to have returned after a day and a half of having it gone. I feel like it just took a break to rev up when it came back.

We went ahead and told everyone today. I figured I couldn't keep it a secret much longer because I have been feeling so crappy.


----------



## lindsiinc

Imaginary I didn't get my positive test till 8 days after AF was due so no reason to worry  I thought it was odd to because with my first 2 pregnancies I got very obvious BFP's the day AF was due.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini said:


> I'm hoping to have one tomorrow. I just had a very small amt of light pink spotting when I wiped, nothing to worry about I'm sure but it makes me nervous because this is the first I've seen of it in over a week. I think it could be from an orgasm (TMI alert). DH and I have been refraining from sex until we see the doctor tomorrow but I don't need penetration to get there ya know? That was about 2 hours before I saw the spotting so I attribute it to that. I have had some cramping, not much different than my usual, so I will try hard not to worry unless it gets worse. I swear I wish we could just sleep through the first trimester!

Let us know if you get one tomorrow!


----------



## Dini

Will do Rebecca. The spotting has stopped but I'm going to play it up a but tomorrow to try and get a scan! Night all!


----------



## ssjad

Kalabear - how to cope with a small age difference between kids?
Well, for the first 6 months I recommend having low expectations (for everything - sleep, housework, toddler behaviour etc), and ensure you have a supply of alcohol on hand.
Haha, it is hard work, but it's very doable. Some days are fine, and other days feel like I've been sent to hell early. Of course, counting the milestones helped... the first six weeks is the hardest, the next are a little easier, then before you know it six months is up and everything seems to be under control! 
I'm the most impatient person in the world, so I think if I can do it (and go back for more) then anyone can do it.
And don't forget the wine ;-)


----------



## BSelck24

Hey guys! Haven't had my first OB appointment yet, but going by my LMP I am due April 22nd, 2015! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

I'm currently waiting for the maternity ladies to call me. Hoping I get my mw from last pregnancy FX


----------



## Tove

Welcome to all the new mamas!

I see some of you have already told your family or are planning to soon. I want to tell everyone so bad but being a bit paranoid preggo I don't want to tell anyone until my 12 week scan. I hope my mom and the rest of my close family won't be disappointed we waited so long. What do you girls think, have any of you had that experience?

After my 12 week scan I'm going on a vacation and when I'm back I'll be almost 16 weeks pregnant - maybe good timing to tell my friends and work.

So far this morning: bad nausea. I don't like the feeling but it sure is comforting! Hope everyone will have a nice day!


----------



## sharnw

Tove, I only told my siter and best friend. I haven't told my mum yet. I'm worried she'll say "already?" or something along those lines...


----------



## Missnurse

So I'm still not having much symptom wise, just the same as before, I thought my boobs would be sore by now and I be more tired during the day.

Any one else at 6 weeks and still not many symptoms?


----------



## sharnw

Missnurse are you still bf?


----------



## Missnurse

No I stopped breast feeding when DS was 4 months old. They don't seem any fuller either, the only difference is the veins are more visible again


----------



## sharnw

This week you should feel more symptoms. I regret saying I wish I had ms lol. Mine came 2 days ago and hasn't given me a break :brat:


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow Tove I have no idea how you are managing to keep it a secret! I couldn't wait to tell my parents. We've told both sets of parents, siblings, aunts and 4 close friends. Dh also told an old school friend. I was so mad at him I nearly punched him. Two of my friends I had to tell because one has asked me to be her maid of honour on 8th April and the other a bridesmaid on 4th April. As both required me to fly home and needs forward planning I had to let them know it wasn't going to happen.

I am so over going to pee! I've been putting bottles of water in the freezer so they're icy cold for me to drink. Its been helping but obviously I'm peeing even more often and I have such a heavy feeling, kind of like when I have af.


----------



## xkirstyx

If it wasn't for my sore boobs and bad nausea I wouldn't even think I was pregnant!


----------



## ssjad

I'm not telling anyone this time. Last time I told my kids (they had already guessed anyway due to vomiting, no wine etc). We told the family from 20 weeks on and just let everyone else figure it out. Lots of my friends didn't know until I announced the birth on Facebook. 
This time we're not telling anyone. Life is so complicated anyway, plus my pregnancies are so high risk. People will figure it out eventually!


----------



## Missnurse

Sometimes I forget I am! The nausea comes and goes in waves, I've noticed the smell of certain things starting to put me off (tea I've noticed, I've gone right off it). I feel kind of bleurgh really


----------



## Dini

BSelck24 said:


> Hey guys! Haven't had my first OB appointment yet, but going by my LMP I am due April 22nd, 2015! So excited! :happydance:

Welcome and congrats!! 

It is much too early this morning but I can't sleep. I have this new annoying but not quite painful off and on twinge In the area of my left ovary. It's almost a throbbing pain. I know that's the ovary I ovulated from so I'm hoping it's just the corpus luteum and not something worse. So glad I have an appointment with my mw in a few hours!


----------



## Oswin

sarahok said:


> Yay! So glad for good scans! Let's keep the momentum going....mine is Wednesday. I think time has slowed down especially for me. Ha!

I agree! Momentum plz! Mine is Sunday. 



Dini said:


> I swear I wish we could just sleep through the first trimester!

THIS! 



Tove said:


> I don't want to tell anyone until my 12 week scan. I hope my mom and the rest of my close family won't be disappointed we waited so long. What do you girls think, have any of you had that experience?

Me :) Last time we didn't tell anyone, including my parents, till the twelve week scan. Mum was surprised and a teensy bit hurt, but it didn't take away from it, she was over the moon! 



ssjad said:


> Lots of my friends didn't know until I announced the birth on Facebook.
> This time we're not telling anyone. Life is so complicated anyway, plus my pregnancies are so high risk. People will figure it out eventually!

Wow!! Now that must have been some facebook status!!!! Are you literally not telling anyone at all this time?! 



Dini said:


> It is much too early this morning but I can't sleep. I have this new annoying but not quite painful off and on twinge In the area of my left ovary. It's almost a throbbing pain. I know that's the ovary I ovulated from so I'm hoping it's just the corpus luteum and not something worse. So glad I have an appointment with my mw in a few hours!

What time is it there? I have that exact pain, but it didn't show up on my scan.


----------



## ssjad

Oswin, aside from health professionals, nope - not telling anyone. If people ask of course we'll tell the truth, and people who see me near the end will figure it out. My last two babies had IUGR, so my tummy didn't get big. I assume it'll be the same this time.

Dini, I had the same over the weekend! Was quite strong, one-sided stabbing pains. It lasted about 48 hours and then went away on its own... hope yours does the same!


----------



## northern_me

Morning ladies!

Fatigue is really kicking in today! I'm going to end up breaking down and drinking coffee today, I can tell. All I want to do is go back to bed and curl up and sleep! Doesn't help that it is dreary and raining again!


----------



## Oswin

Iugr?


----------



## Beanonorder

northern that is exactly how I felt this morning! Unfortunately I don't drink coffee so nothing to give me a boost!

We have a long weekend next weekend. I can't wait for it! I plan to do as little as humanly possible.

Dh commented on my stomach today! We were walking and he looked at me and said 'wow, is that the baby'? He wasn't actually being nasty, just surprised. At this rate I'm really not going to be able to hide it much longer....


----------



## Lithodora

Wow lots to catch up on! :)

We're not telling anyone until after the scan hopefully, then I'm only telling one friend because she will be coming to stay with us and I most likely won't be able to hide it as we drink a lot of wine when we get together. I think I'll have to tell my mum then, she'd probably be miffed if we didn't tell her until 20 weeks (which is when we plan on telling his family, the rest of my family and close friends) but will probably be just as miffed to hear it at 12 weeks, I don't think she'll be expecting it or be overly pleased. If we can get away with it we're definitely going to wait until Christmas to tell people, won't be doing an announcement on facebook and all that. I'm really really hoping to get to Christmas without telling my friends back home and just showing up looking some bit pregnant and seeing their faces!! I would love to tell some friends who have just had babies and/or are pregnant but if I tell them hubby will definitely want his family to know at the same time.

No symptoms again today so far other than a tiny bit of cramping.


----------



## Oswin

Having a down day here. Cats have puked all over Robin's bed. The smoke alarm went stop beeping despite new batteries. My nausea has gone, which I'm glad of but also scares me. It's freezing cold. I really miss hubby and wish he wasn't working today. And I'm feeling really scared about baby being a week or more behind at my first US. I just can't see it having s good outcome on Sunday. I can't imagine going and seeing a strong, growing baby. I keep randomly crying and feeling a surge of love for our second child, and just willing him to be ok.


----------



## RebeccaR19

BSelck24 said:


> Hey guys! Haven't had my first OB appointment yet, but going by my LMP I am due April 22nd, 2015! So excited! :happydance:

Welcome! And Congratulations!!

Dini- Good luck with your appointment! Glad you were able to get one!


----------



## ssjad

Oswin, I'm sure bubby is fine. Any chance you just ovulated late?

IUGR - intrauterine growth restriction. Bubby doesn't grow as well as it should. In my case due to gestational diabetes (or the insulin I use during it) causing my placenta to die off before time. That's why, even though I'm due early April, I think I'll probably give birth in March. 

It's late here and I'm off to bed. Hope everyone feels okay today!! I'll see you in the morning


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin- Sorry to hear you are having such a rough day. :hugs: I'd probably want to rip the smoke alarm out of the wall! I hope things start getting better for you soon! I think that you will have a good scan on Sunday. I know it is upsetting to see baby further behind than what you expect. But I will send positive thoughts your way! I do believe you will see a baby growing just fine :flower:


----------



## northern_me

Oswin chin up  I'm sure everything will be fine and you're just being an overly worried momma! Lots of people have healthy babies after being a bit behind!


----------



## Oswin

ssjad said:


> Oswin, I'm sure bubby is fine. Any chance you just ovulated late?
> 
> IUGR - intrauterine growth restriction. Bubby doesn't grow as well as it should. In my case due to gestational diabetes (or the insulin I use during it) causing my placenta to die off before time. That's why, even though I'm due early April, I think I'll probably give birth in March.
> 
> It's late here and I'm off to bed. Hope everyone feels okay today!! I'll see you in the morning

I don't think so as I was tracking my cycle. Just need the four days to hurry by. Whatever happens I'm glad hubby will be there too.


----------



## Oswin

Thank you Rebecca and Northern. The smoke alarm stops for a while then starts up again. Don't wanna rip it to shreds till hubby gets home and can diagnose :haha:
The nausea's back so that's something!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh, Oswin, I'm so sorry you're feeling that way! I'm sure there could be many reasons your bean mesaured small, but I know only seeing a healthy, growing baby will really reassure you. In the meantime, at least being very emotional is a pregnancy symptom too, and lots of ladies' nausea here has been off and on certain days. Just try not to lose hope. :hugs:

Tove, the only reason I'm telling my parents soon is that I see my mom twice a week when she comes over to watch my DD, and if I get ms she'll know; she knew I was trying and even knew I was having symptoms before I tested, and I would have to tell her if something went wrong. I am going to tell 3 other friends whose support I would need either way, but not until after our first scan at ~8+3. We'll tell DH's parents after 12-13 weeks; they're out of state and his mom didn't want to know so early last time--turns out she had a mc before DH & his brother so she's really uncomfortable with others early on. He never knew before he asked his dad why she was treating me so weird when we visited around 10 weeks. :nope:

Anyway, I won't announce on Facebook at all because I don't really use it, but hubby will probably post something incriminating after 12 weeks even if he doesn't mean to!


----------



## Dini

Aww Oswin I'm sorry you are having a crummy day! I hate when smoke alarms malfunction! Ours did a few months ago, ended up just replacing it. I hope Sunday comes super fast for you, and I am also sure you will see a happy and healthy bean in there, sometimes those measurements can be off, or the tech could have been as well, I'm glad to hear your nausea returned lol. Mine comes and goes as well. Oh and when I posted that first one today it was 6am, its now 10:30am here.

Northern, I got hit with fatigue yesterday and today and I have so much to do!!

I don't know how you all wait so long to tell others! We told DH's mom when we found out but because is wonderfully supportive, and I figured we could use all the prayers we can get. We told my dad and his grandparents last week as we would need their support either way but also needed to explain why we wouldn't be coming around to his grandparents house often as his grandfather gets chemo and I have to stay away for several days after he receives it. (They have family dinners often) We did decide not to tell anyone else until the first scan and then just immediate family, such as my brother and maybe a few close friends who don't know yet. 

Just had my first prenatal appt, talk about a bore! The MW did a pap as I was due, and ordered some labs, talked to me about what to eat and stay away from, talked to me about what to expect in the upcoming months and offered me the NT screening test, which I have yet to decide on as other than my age I'm not really at high risk and I simply don't care if the baby has an issue, I'll love it either way. She did schedule me for an ultrasound tomorrow though since I'm nervous and she can use the slight spotting from last night as an excuse so my insurance will pay. I was bummed I didn't get one but she said they don't do them in that particular office, but at least I get one tomorrow for sure! 

Thanks to all of you who said you had that same pain and it was nothing. I still have it and the MW said she thinks it's just the corpus luteum and is normal, but since we are getting the ultrasound tomorrow we can be certain it isn't an issue like an ectopic. (I'd expect a lot more pain if it were that)

I have a dentist appt in less than 2 hours, whew I want a nap!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- We had the same feeling about telling more or less! We figured we could use all of the prayers we could get. I explained to everyone that we were concerned because of being on birth control at the time of conception. However, things are looking good. But the second trimester is still a ways off. 

I am glad you could see your midwife today. Sorry you didn't get your scan. But I'm glad she worked out for you to have one tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## xkirstyx

Only one more week till my scan!!!!!! Really hope there is a nice healthy baby in that sac now!!!!


----------



## Oswin

Re telling people, I guess we're a bit unusual as other than my mum we have no one else close, so it isn't like we're holding off telling anyone really, just the Facebook announcement we're not doing till twelve weeks!


----------



## LuckyMama13

I'd love to join! I am due April 23rd! Very excited, this is a surprise baby (happy tears!) I have two older children, ages 11 and 6. Hopefully the age gap won't be a problem!


----------



## Kalabear

ssjad said:


> Kalabear - how to cope with a small age difference between kids?
> Well, for the first 6 months I recommend having low expectations (for everything - sleep, housework, toddler behaviour etc), and ensure you have a supply of alcohol on hand.
> Haha, it is hard work, but it's very doable. Some days are fine, and other days feel like I've been sent to hell early. Of course, counting the milestones helped... the first six weeks is the hardest, the next are a little easier, then before you know it six months is up and everything seems to be under control!
> I'm the most impatient person in the world, so I think if I can do it (and go back for more) then anyone can do it.
> And don't forget the wine ;-)

:rofl::rofl: haha yes the wine a good friend of mine!! I'm really quite excited but a little nervous! Thank you for the honest advice :hugs:

How are you ladies doing this morning? Oswin hope you're having a better day! :hugs:


----------



## LuckyMama13

Oswin said:


> Re telling people, I guess we're a bit unusual as other than my mum we have no one else close, so it isn't like we're holding off telling anyone really, just the Facebook announcement we're not doing till twelve weeks!

We only told our absolute closest family and friends and that is it. It's still early on in the pregnancy and I actually prefer to keep it quiet regardless.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am craving chips and salsa like nobody's business. And jalapeno peppers! I only wanted sweet things when I was pregnant with my son. I ate peanut butter by the spoonful with him. 

Anyone else having any funny cravings right now?


----------



## Button#

Ugh my nausea has gone up a notch and carrots aren't helping. I've had to stop what I'm doing a couple of times to try and not be sick. With DS I got it at 8 weeks so I hope it doesn't get worse then. Whoever invented M/S should be shot!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- I am sorry your ms has gotten worse. I had to start taking zofran and b6 together and eat carrots to make mine calm down.


----------



## Scottish

Oswin :hugs: hope tomorrow is a better day for you xxx

As for cravings I keep getting notions of things. Like yesterday I was in Tesco express and a guy was standing with a take out pizza and omg I needed one after smelling it the craving for one was crazy lol my hubby got one on his way home from work hehe! It was so good

I have totally gone off cheese toasties and soup! The two things I eat a lot off. I would actually kill for some chip shop chips right now mmmmmm.


I have told my mum and that's all I will tell the rest of my family when I see them. My dd will find out after 12 week scan. She may suspect if this nausea keeps up though as I was the same with my ds and she just thought I had the flu for 6 weeks :haha:


----------



## Oswin

Thank you girls. Me and Robin keep falling out too. One of those days!! 

My only weird craving right now is the lemons! Though I do keep dreaming about a Domino's pizza, and chips in gravy!


----------



## Perplexed

hello April bunnies! new bunny signing up here and can't wait to meet my new bunny due on the 15th of April (my dd will be 16 months by then)

excited and scared of having 2 under 2...but I really can't wait! we're mostly decided on staying team yellow this time which is adding to my impatience! 

has anyone else gone off their food? I have to force myself to eat because the hunger triggers a bit of nausea for me. but I had no trouble downing 5 choc cookies and a white choc kinder bueno (i don't even like white chocolate! too sweet!). sweets interest, same as my pregnancy with dd.


----------



## Button#

Thanks Rebecca I have some B6 in the cupboard but right now I don't think I could swallow the tablet. I'm going to try my sea bands.

Oswin - I'm having a similar day with Ashley, we're not really falling out but we're sick of the sight of each after being stuck inside together for too long. Really hope I feel up to taking him out tomorrow.


----------



## dom85

Wow, I've missed so much. I had subscribed to the thread but the daily email was getting sent to my junk folder for some reason :shrug:

First tri seems to be really dragging for me, I feel sick all the time now and I just want this bit out of the way. I had bloods done because of the vertigo I had experienced last week and everything was fine so not sure why it happened but it hasn't happened since thank God.

Oh, how do I get the April Bunnies logo for my signature? :thumbup:

(and Northern_me, I'm due on the 14th :))


----------



## LuckyMama13

I've been requesting strawberry yogurt and grape juice.


----------



## Dini

xkirstyx said:


> Only one more week till my scan!!!!!! Really hope there is a nice healthy baby in that sac now!!!!

Kirsty so glad to see you today! I have faith that there will be a healthy bouncing blob in there for you!! 




LuckyMama13 said:


> I'd love to join! I am due April 23rd! Very excited, this is a surprise baby (happy tears!) I have two older children, ages 11 and 6. Hopefully the age gap won't be a problem!

Welcome Lucky! My brothers kids were all 5 years apart exactly, and my husbands youngest brother is 17 years younger than him and it worked!

Button I'm so sorry you feel so terrible! I hope the seabands help! My MW recommended them to me today and also said to try lemons and ginger as they tend to help people. (Made me think of Oswin!)

Welcome Perplexed!! Glad to have you! To get the bunnies logo put this in your signature, just make sure to delete the **'s.

[**url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2210905-april-bunnies-2015-a.html][**img]https://i.imgflip.com/beot7.gif[**/img][**/url]

Just left the dentists office for my cleaning, oh what fun! Thought I was going to gag the whole time, I warned her so she was gentle at least.


----------



## Dini

Oh...Pregnancy brain mishap of the day! 

So I go to my prenatal appointment this morning, and I totally left my wallet, with my insurance card, ID and money at home! I NEVER leave it at home! I took it out of my purse when we went camping over the weekend and I even reminded myself to put it back last night but I forgot. I almost had to reschedule but my family doctors office was nice enough to give me the numbers off of it and the receptionist was nice enough to let me call her when I got home to pay!! Geesh!!


----------



## Button#

Dini - you're brave! There's no way I'd go near a dentist while I had ms.


----------



## Oswin

Anyone else seen this? 

https://blogs.babycenter.com/mom_stories/photos-baby-fit-in-womb-08122014-newborn-photography-idea/
_"Have you ever wondered how your baby managed to fit inside your body? Sure, there are some amazing illustrations out there depicting how things generally fit &#8212; but what about your son or daughter in your womb?
I recently came across the work of Marry Fermont, a photographer who lives in the Netherlands, and was amazed to see this photo of a &#8220;little guy [who] just laid still in the hands of the midwife. Just like inside the womb.&#8221;_


----------



## northern_me

Oswin, I saw that floating around Facebook a few days ago! Incredible how the human body works during pregnancy! 

I broke down and had a coffee and a snickers bar. I enjoyed every.last.bit. of it! It was my 3rd cup of coffee in 5 weeks! I am properly wired off caffeine now! I'm trying so hard to be really good diet wise and I was so ready for a treat. I'm surprised I'm not dropping weight. My food intake has decreased significantly and I'm eating so much better!


----------



## Lithodora

The babies in those photos with their feet right up by their faces look so awkward, looks like it would be so uncomfortable! 

Despite looking how I always look, I feel fat today. I was just about to start a serious ramping up of fitness after letting up on it over the summer, and now between work and, yknow, this whole baby thing, I can't really go doing the type of workouts and intensity I wanted. I ate chocolate today, which I always LOVE, it was bordering on not nice. Hubby is fascinated by me refusing chocolate, this never happens :blush:


----------



## Beankeeper

I told my mum today, I was so nervous but she seems really happy for us, so that's great. The only concern is that we really need to move before baby number 2 arrives, as we're in a small 2 bedroom flat & 4 of us will be too much, so need to get sorted to sell up. 
So far we've told a few of my close friends, mainly just those who knew about the other miscarriages, and my November 2012 due date buddies, because we talk on fb every day! Lol


----------



## Dini

Lithodora I totally have days where I feel like I've just gained 20lbs! And others I feel okay. Isn't it weird how something you loved you suddenly don't care for?? 

Beankeeper I'm so happy your mum was excited for you! I would say 2 bedrooms is a bit tight for 4 of you. My DH said if we had another we'd have to move and we live in a 3 bedroom house and two of those bedrooms are good sized. Only issue here is the tiny bathroom and kitchen, we will however move in a few years, we want to live in the country, I am so over living in town and having to hear cars at all hours and the stupid car wash a few blocks away all night lol.

I guess my craving for a burrito bowl is still here because that was all I could think of to eat tonight. I was going to help DH mow the yard as it is quite big and we also mow our neighbors because he works late and she just had surgery, but he told me to eat and if I felt like it I could help but he wanted me to eat and relax..aww that's so sweet and not like him lol. He's certainly handling this better than I thought he would!


----------



## northern_me

Beankeeper that is great! We have to move too. Luckily OH's sister is moving to Qatar to teach university for 3 years and he is looking after her huge 5 bedroom house! So we can't *officially* move in together but we will be able to make things work a lot better for 10 months of the year for 3 years!


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies!
Only just come across this group, pretty please can I join?
My edd is 10th April. 
I have a DS who will be 23 months old when this little one joins us. Eek!
J xx


----------



## Beankeeper

northern_me said:


> Beankeeper that is great! We have to move too. Luckily OH's sister is moving to Qatar to teach university for 3 years and he is looking after her huge 5 bedroom house! So we can't *officially* move in together but we will be able to make things work a lot better for 10 months of the year for 3 years!

Awesome! I wish someone would give me a house for 3 years lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies!
> Only just come across this group, pretty please can I join?
> My edd is 10th April.
> I have a DS who will be 23 months old when this little one joins us. Eek!
> J xx

Welcome & congrats!


----------



## BSelck24

LuckyMama13 said:


> I'd love to join! I am due April 23rd! Very excited, this is a surprise baby (happy tears!) I have two older children, ages 11 and 6. Hopefully the age gap won't be a problem!

Aww it must have been meant to be!! How exciting! :baby:


----------



## BSelck24

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies!
> Only just come across this group, pretty please can I join?
> My edd is 10th April.
> I have a DS who will be 23 months old when this little one joins us. Eek!
> J xx

Congrats!! You got this! :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I am jealous! That would be nice to just have someone provide a house.

We are also moving during this pregnancy. I knew this all along, which is one reason we weren't planning on getting pregnant again just yet, but oh well! We'll be moving in January. So, that's probably right at the beginning of the 3rd trimester. And since it's the military, I don't even know where we are going yet. Thankfully, we _should_ have the military moving us. Unfortunately, when we moved here in June, there were so many people moving, everyone was contracted out and we had to move ourselves. That was stressful! I hope to not ever have to do that again at the last minute. I think that my stress level got so high and that's possibly how my birth control failed..just a guess.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome LuckyMama and JinBean!


----------



## MrsA22

Missnurse said:


> So I'm still not having much symptom wise, just the same as before, I thought my boobs would be sore by now and I be more tired during the day.
> 
> Any one else at 6 weeks and still not many symptoms?

6d6w...I'm pretty good. My boobs hurt and I'm super tired but besides the occasional wave of nausea, I'm holding up well. Oh wait, I forgot to mention. My skin is super oily and have acne al around my hairline(I never have it, usual dry skin)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Missnurse &!MrsA, that's how I feel too at ~6w3d... I'm exhausted, cranky, sore boobs, a stuffy nose, and have low-level queasiness whenever I'm not eating, but everything's so subtle that if I didn't keep having positive pregnancy tests I wouldn't think anything of it!

Guys, I had a crappy day today. Hating work right now, and for some reason I've been feeling super negative and sad, like something bad is going to happen. I really think it's just hormones and having dreary weather, not intuition or anything, but I have had a hard time shaking this underlying feeling of doubt. :shrug: I even tried to schedule a private u/s, but nobody I could find will do a trans-v without a dr's order, and it's too early to see a heartbeat abdominally. So I wait. 

I feel incredibly lucky to be pregnant! But the first trimester... kinda sucks!!! :wacko:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh, and welcome, new Bunny Mamas! Here's your helping of bunny dust!
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Hahahahaha, those suckers cheer me up. :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Hi new April bunnies :wave: :)


----------



## Dini

Tara I adore this bunnies they cheer me up too!!

MrsA I was thinking about you!! Glad you are doing okay. I also have sore boons? Extremely tired especially today, nauseated off and on and so tired of peeing all the time!!


----------



## maggz

Hey, welcome and congrats to the new Bunnies! 
Tara, the little dancing bunnies make me laugh :D


----------



## sarahok

Tara I totally agree with everything you said!! I'm pretty much the same symptom wise at 7 + weeks. If I knew everything was fine, I would be able to relax and be grateful for the lack of ms. Sorry you haven't been able to find anyone to do a transvaginal. :(. I guess I'll be grateful for what seems like the only positive to trying as long as we did and having to see a specialist--the early scan. Will be keeping my fx for you, girl!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Thanks, Sarah. That's really sweet. I know I shouldn't complain; I was on the other side of it last time--early scans due to complications--and it was just as nerve-wracking! :dohh:

Kirsty, it's good to hear from you. I've been thinking about you! I hope you're doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

I just went to sleep at my desk! I have never done that in my entire life! I don't drink coffee so I've been bad and gone to the shop for a coke and a chocolate. I need the caffeine/sugar rush to get me through my next class!


----------



## xkirstyx

Is it a bad think that I feel totally normal about from bad nausea and sore boobs? Like when they go for a bit I don't feel pregnant at all. Argh I'm so so scared for this scan next week :-(


----------



## Button#

All normal Kirsty. I don't feel pregnant a lot of the time except when I feel rubbish.


----------



## GreyGirl

Symptoms slowly increasing....not really anything noticeable, if I could see baby any time I wanted then I'd be really grateful for not feeling as rubbish as I could! 5 weeks until 12 week scan and it's dragging!!!! Only saw my bean with a heartbeat a week ago today, but already to relief is gone and I'm back to worrying about a mmc...anyone else?


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm the same on the not feeling pregnant.


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank god it's not just me then!!!


----------



## Lithodora

Welcome to all the new ladies joining :)

I have basically no symptoms either, but then three of my close friends got to 8-12 weeks without even knowing they were pregnant, things like slightly bigger boobs, tiredness, etc were all easily passed off as minor changes to them and they had no idea for ages, in some ways it's unlucky to know so early with such great tests these days! I was just reading a thing yesterday about pregnancy in the 70's, you had to miss 2-3 periods before a doctor would confirm a pregnancy, and then the test either took two weeks to come back or the doctor just took your word for it because you had missed 3 periods, no symptoms accounted for at all.


----------



## Oswin

GreyGirl said:


> Symptoms slowly increasing....not really anything noticeable, if I could see baby any time I wanted then I'd be really grateful for not feeling as rubbish as I could! 5 weeks until 12 week scan and it's dragging!!!! Only saw my bean with a heartbeat a week ago today, but already to relief is gone and I'm back to worrying about a mmc...anyone else?

yes! Two days after my scan felt like a month, and i was feeling just as scared as before!! 



xkirstyx said:


> Thank god it's not just me then!!!

It's normal. I felt like that with my last pregnancy. Plus feeling symptoms doesn't mean everything is fine x


----------



## Oswin

:rofl: this is brilliant! Spot on!! https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5697921?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063
What Pregnancy Really Feels Like, As Told By Cats
*"I hope other women will get a great laugh out of it, and to feel as if it's okay to have more pregnancy days filled with swamp crotch and bad gas than poised maternity photos and DIY nursery decor,"*


----------



## Perplexed

Loool 

those posts made me laugh! I love it!

as for the ladies who don't feel pregnant, I just hit 7 wks today and don't feel pregnant. I definitely don't know what to eat and the thought of a lot of my usual just makes me queasy. I can stomach bread. I ate some raspberry cookies after breakfast. I like boiled eggs but I have to force myself to eat other proteins. there's no real queasiness yet but I just know this is not my normal self. 

craving vinegar right now but instead of having chips I'll have a salad with vinegar. is vinegar a nono? please don't let it be a nono!!


----------



## Scottish

Welcome ladies :flower:

Lol love that oswin! Sums it up right! There's no bloody glamour and fluffy clouds in pregnancy lol

Kirsty if it wasn't for my nausea and pregnancy laziness I wouldn't feel pregnant either I think! X


----------



## northern_me

I have a question for you ladies. So I have the Sonoline B Doppler. For the past week-ish I've been getting a bunch of different rates. I get like around 89-ish which I've determined is my hear rate. Then I get 125ish consistently which I assume is the artery? But I also get 135-137ish occasionally(it has gone up to 142 in that range), and then even more rarely I get a high 160s-175. I know 160s had to be baby, but what about this reading around 135? Is that baby or something else!? I keep freaking out because I'm not getting the 160 all the time and assuming I'm not getting baby.


----------



## Scottish

Perplexed said:


> Loool
> 
> those posts made me laugh! I love it!
> 
> as for the ladies who don't feel pregnant, I just hit 7 wks today and don't feel pregnant. I definitely don't know what to eat and the thought of a lot of my usual just makes me queasy. I can stomach bread. I ate some raspberry cookies after breakfast. I like boiled eggs but I have to force myself to eat other proteins. there's no real queasiness yet but I just know this is not my normal self.
> 
> craving vinegar right now but instead of having chips I'll have a salad with vinegar. is vinegar a nono? please don't let it be a nono!!


This is exactly how I feel I have no idea what to eat but a lot of what I usually eat turns my stomach yuk!


----------



## Scottish

I am not sure northern but I know it's still so early just now to clearly find the heartbeat so it could be mixing up baby and yours or picking up your heart rate and maybe other noises to give you the 135?


----------



## Perplexed

last night I had a chicken and lettuce sandwich and normally I like lettuce in my sandwiches and salads but just couldn't stomach it and stayed sick for hours after. it felt like the lettuce (not the chicken or bread) was literally sitting at the top of my stomach and just not being digested!

sorry northern, wish I knew how to use dopplers!


----------



## Oswin

Vinegar is fine x


----------



## Lithodora

In the last hour I've seriously hit a mood slump. So annoying that it will be mid October before I get a scan to see if everything is ok, or pay 100 for an early one, which would still be 3+ weeks away. Curse my crazy regular cycles and knowing about this when I was just a few hours late! The wait is just painful, I'm convinced now I'll be one of those who goes to 12 week scan and finds out the baby stopped growing weeks before. It's so long to be getting used to the idea and thinking about it before finding out anything. :(

Rant over, back to work :(


----------



## northern_me

It's hard! I won't get a scan either. It is a constant worry. Just try to take your mind off it. Is this your first baby? I obsessed over baby my first time but it's a lot easier to get through it when you keep yourself busy.


----------



## Oswin

Hugs Lithodora xx


----------



## sarahok

I have heard you should avoid Balsamic vinegar due to lead content. Haven't personally researched it...just been told by a friend. Other types are fine.


----------



## Scottish

Hugs lithodora! Down days suck :(

I was reading up on nhs about ms and found this, these are risk factors for having both nausea and vomiting in pregnancy!

When I was pregnant with my dd I had the vomiting but with my ds I had only severe nausea. Much like this time! Be Intresting to see if this is another boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi! Can I join? I'm due April 17 with my first baby!!


----------



## Oswin

Found this on balsamic - https://www.livestrong.com/article/493139-is-balsamic-vinegar-safe-during-pregnancy/#page=1
You'd have to drink it by the bottle to do any damage i think.


----------



## Kalabear

Perplexed said:


> hello April bunnies! new bunny signing up here and can't wait to meet my new bunny due on the 15th of April (my dd will be 16 months by then)
> 
> excited and scared of having 2 under 2...but I really can't wait! we're mostly decided on staying team yellow this time which is adding to my impatience!
> 
> has anyone else gone off their food? I have to force myself to eat because the hunger triggers a bit of nausea for me. but I had no trouble downing 5 choc cookies and a white choc kinder bueno (i don't even like white chocolate! too sweet!). sweets interest, same as my pregnancy with dd.


Hi Perplexed!! I remember you from the pregnancy boards from our last!! My DS is a couple weeks younger than your lo! And it looks like we may be due around the same time :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure but thinking I'm due around the 13th. 
So glad to see you again! :hugs:


----------



## Kalabear

Welcome lotalaughs! :hugs: congratulations! 

I've heard you should avoid balsalmic vinegar also....but it wasn't on the list my dr office gave me so I still had it on the occasional salad last pregnancy and while cooking. Although this time I'm sticking with apple cider vinegar....yummmmmmm just thinking about it!


----------



## Lithodora

Thanks everyone. I am trying to keep busy but I have a lot of free time, and spend a lot of time on my own (at work and outside it) so lots of time to think :( Days/weeks don't fly by in my life, so it seems so long! 

Yep it's my first, first time trying, first time getting positive test, first everything! Still flip flop between really wanting this and what have we done, but I hate not knowing either way what's going to happen. I'm so not good at not having control!


----------



## Dini

Oswin said:


> :rofl: this is brilliant! Spot on!! https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5697921?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063
> What Pregnancy Really Feels Like, As Told By Cats
> *"I hope other women will get a great laugh out of it, and to feel as if it's okay to have more pregnancy days filled with swamp crotch and bad gas than poised maternity photos and DIY nursery decor,"*

Okay I couldn't stop laughing!!:rofl: I have a thing for those damn cats on Icanhascheezeburger and I used to be addicted to that site, especially when I'd had a few to drink. I'm totally saving that to go back to!! Thank you Oswin!!

Welcome to all the newbies!! Congrats!!

Beanonorder, I can see myself doing that! I went to bed at 8:30 last night and I didn't even have to get up early, I just couldn't stay awake, this fatigue is terrible, I'm not looking forward to going back to my 12hr shifts tomorrow :nope:

I am sure if all goes well with my scan today I'll be the same as some of you, two days later I'll go back to worrying for sure!! 

I'll be happy when I get far enough along that you can see something with an abdominal ultrasound and hear with a doppler because my friend at work who is our critical care nurse practitioner is also pregnant (21wks) and she said we will go hide and use our ultrasound (not high quality at all) and our dopplers whenever we are together lol. She totally gets how I feel because she's been through years of TTC and this was her 4th IUI that go her preggo. But I have a few weeks till then, and my luck we won't hear anything and I'll freak out and it will just be our lack of skill!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome Lotalaughs! Congratulations!

Since we have some new people, I am going to ask you all a question I asked everyone else before. Do any of you have an April birthday also? :) So far, I think I am the only one due in April who also has a birthday in April in this group.

Scottish- Thank you for sharing that information about nausea and vomiting. I mostly refuse to call it morning sickness because mine lasts almost all day and is the worst at night! lol Anyway, I have also been curious if I might be carrying a girl this time due to the level of my nausea. My son was so simple. I barely had an nausea, and when I did, I just took a zofran and it made it better. This time around, I'm trying everything I can to keep the nausea under control. However, for me, it is just nausea. I don't throw up. But, I also almost never throw up as it is. I have 1 time in the past 10 years and it was from food poisoning. I have had the flu and other sicknesses and not thrown up. I have been curious if that has anything to do with why I just get nauseous in pregnancy but don't throw up.

Good morning (evening, or afternoon) everyone! How is everyone feeling today? I am doing okay after a rough night. I think I need to stop eating eggplant. This is the second rough night I've had after having eaten a dish with eggplant in it. It's too bad because I crave it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oh and good luck to Sarahok and Dini with your scans today! :) :flower:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks for the welcome!!

I don't have an april birthday but my wedding anniversary is about a week before my due date!

As for symptoms...I've got nothing this week...the last few weeks I've had really awful cramping and one bout of nausea but other than that I'm just exhausted...Oh well I guess the only 'symptom' I have right now is constipation...thats a killer and I'm too afraid to bear down and cause spotting lol I'm going to give it a day or 2 more and I'll try to take something...any food recommendations to help??


----------



## Oswin

Oh Rebecca that's reminded me of something, my dad always threw up after eating aubergine (eggplant), and mum's friend does too. Maybe some people don't get on with it?!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin said:


> Oh Rebecca that's reminded me of something, my dad always threw up after eating aubergine (eggplant), and mum's friend does too. Maybe some people don't get on with it?!

Very intersting! Normally, I can eat it with no problem. I just love eggplant parmesan. But I wonder if it is hard on the digestive system. So, with my digestive system being in slow-motion, it might be like torture now. All I know is that I was miserable from about an hour after I ate it (8 pm) until 2 am!


----------



## Oswin

Lithodora I'm alone a lot too, so lots of time to worry!


----------



## Beankeeper

I have spotting :( hope it's nothing, might have overdone it.


----------



## Oswin

Beankeeper said:


> I have spotting :( hope it's nothing, might have overdone it.

:hugs2: i spotted last time after running for a bus!!


----------



## sarahok

Thanks Rebecca! I'm going to go get a pedicure to help the time pass more quickly. 

Beankeeper, will be thinking of you. FX everything's fine!

Oh, and Oswin, thanks for the info. I have eaten Balsamic a few times...I'm really not one to worry too much about every little thing. I figure most of that is only dangerous if you eat large quantities.


----------



## Perplexed

Kalabear said:


> [Q
> 
> Hi Perplexed!! I remember you from the pregnancy boards from our last!! My DS is a couple weeks younger than your lo! And it looks like we may be due around the same time :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure but thinking I'm due around the 13th.
> So glad to see you again! :hugs:

Hey Kala! I also remember you from the pregnancy forums! happy to see you again it's awesome we are due around the same time, I'm known to go over but I think last time I ovulated late. 

Rachel I don't have an April birthday but my birthday is a few days before my dd's birthday, she was due in November but came early December! 

I made the mistake of eating lettuce today I feel terrible. I ate quite a lot of bad things with full on taste so I wouldn't taste the lettuce anymore but once the taste faded I felt the lettuce again. it's not even the lettuce itself just the morning sickness. I have a bigger appetite now but not for any of the right things.


----------



## Lithodora

Oswin said:


> Lithodora I'm alone a lot too, so lots of time to worry!

Lets be alone together! :happydance:


----------



## Oswin

Lithodora said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Lithodora I'm alone a lot too, so lots of time to worry!
> 
> Lets be alone together! :happydance:Click to expand...

It's a plan! 

This came up on my Facebook Timehop today, and I thought of you 
https://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/Mobile%20Uploads/10644164_275285899338109_8049610083787417420_o_zpsf109c3c4.jpg


----------



## Beankeeper

Spoke to the doc, to phone EPU first thing this morning. Got light cramping ATM. I'm my way home from work to rest.


----------



## Oswin

Beankeeper said:


> Spoke to the doc, to phone EPU first thing this morning. Got light cramping ATM. I'm my way home from work to rest.

Hugs xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope everything is ok beankeeper xxx


----------



## Lotalaughs16

fx'd for you beankeeper!! Rest up and 'try' not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Perplexed

hope everything is ok beankeeper xx :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Hello, mamas! I'd like to join, if I may.

I'm 37 years old, I have a daughter who's 2 years, 5 months old, and I'm about 7w3d along with this new baby. It took us two months to get pregnant with our first and 16 months with this one, with a chemical pregnancy in June. In fact, I was due to start clomid the next cycle. We had a consult with the fertility specialist on a Tuesday and I got my BFP that Friday. I'm on progesterone because my levels were on the lowish side when I did my day 3 & 21 blood tests a few months ago.

So far I have almost zero symptoms. I guess I'm a bit hungrier than normal, and a little more tired in the evenings, but other than a few minutes of mild cramping every couple of days, nothing. Maybe the beginnings of some food aversions.

My first pregnancy was the same, so I'm telling myself everything is good, but being three years older makes everything more scary. I had my first OB appointment and ultrasound the other day (and I could tell even my doctor was concerned about my lack of symptoms) and we saw a sweet little bean with a healthy heartbeat. I've had two tiny "spots" since then -- but it was a transvaginal US and I also had a pap smear, and with the progesterone I think my cervix might have been momentarily irritated.

So now I'm just waiting for the time to pass! Being of advanced maternal age I'm going to do the blood test screening at 11 weeks, but mostly just because I want to know the gender!

We haven't told anybody IRL except three friends. Not even our moms. I'm sort of not looking forward to the influx of grandma attention. Pregnancy is really personal to me (except of course I'll make friends with a bunch of strangers online and tell them everything).

Beankeeper, I hope resting does the trick!


----------



## Oswin

citymouse said:


> We haven't told anybody IRL except three friends. Not even our moms. I'm sort of not looking forward to the influx of grandma attention. Pregnancy is really personal to me (except of course I'll make friends with a bunch of strangers online and tell them everything).

This is how I feel too :rofl:


----------



## Button#

Thinking of you Beankeeper. 

I don't like bean chilli anymore, couldn't finish it. That's one meal off my list!


----------



## citymouse

Button# said:


> I don't like bean chilli anymore, couldn't finish it. That's one meal off my list!

And now that you've talked about food, I have to go get some lunch.


----------



## Tove

Ditto Oswin and citymouse! I want to wait telling anyone irl (even my mom) because I'm a quite private person.

Fx for you beankeeper. Hope you feel better resting at home.

As for me symptoms seem to have gotten worse these last few days. Low energy, contant nausea, weird taste in mouth, always thirsty and more sensitive. Belly is constantly 'out' when pre-pregnancy always had a flat stomach which is so uncomfortable. Basically I feel like crap all day...

My oh says he feels sorry for me but I want him to take care of me more ;) I tell him that's what I need but he doesn't seem to hear it. Boo!


----------



## citymouse

Tove said:


> My oh says he feels sorry for me but I want him to take care of me more ;) I tell him that's what I need but he doesn't seem to hear it. Boo!

Have you tried giving him really specific requests? My DH isn't big on helping out around the house or stopping at the store or anything, but if I called him and said, "I NEED mashed potatoes from Kentucky Fried Chicken, and oh by the way there's one on your way home if you take X road," he would do it.


----------



## Scottish

Hope all is ok beankeeper! Enjoy your rest :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Welcome citymouse :flower:


----------



## Tove

citymouse said:


> Tove said:
> 
> 
> My oh says he feels sorry for me but I want him to take care of me more ;) I tell him that's what I need but he doesn't seem to hear it. Boo!
> 
> Have you tried giving him really specific requests? My DH isn't big on helping out around the house or stopping at the store or anything, but if I called him and said, "I NEED mashed potatoes from Kentucky Fried Chicken, and oh by the way there's one on your way home if you take X road," he would do it.Click to expand...

That's very good advice! I just wish he understood something on his own. I think that's what I'm after. I want him to be more attentive to my needs and take some initiatives on his own... but you are so right. If I need something I have to ask him!


----------



## Eidson23

I don't think I know a lot of men that are that attentive to go out and do things like that on their own, even my own male family members need to be told exactly what to do and how to do it in order to help. Basically, a step by step write out :rofl: I guess that's one of the perks of my relationship, we are both very in tune to what each other needs. Especially now that my wife is pregnant, I'm doing much more around the house than usual, without her asking, and only because I just picture her being exhausted and sick and doing the dishes-or laundry-or vacuuming and I don't want her doing that stuff feeling all crappy. So that thought guilts me into thinking about doing it myself :rofl: She's OCD, I'm not :haha:

On a side note-her hormones are throwing mine all completely off! I'm sure some of y'all have heard that when females live together....they kind of "sync up". Well we definitely were, and her hormones have thrown mine so off balance. I can't even explain it, but I cried thinking of a quit smoking commercial earlier-enough said :rolleyes:

My wife is feeling really crappy. Not ms or anything much anymore, thank God, unless she doesn't eat. But she feels "fat" and "gross" and just blahhhhh (her words, not mine). She thinks her stomach is poking out too, which I have noticed her normally very flat (and fit) stomach is harder and getting that "angle" you get before you start showing? Know what I mean? She just feels gross, I feel bad lol.


----------



## Button#

Oh no Eidson, that's not fair you getting sympathy pregnancy symptoms when you're not the one pregnant! I hope your wife feels better soon. 

My OH asks me how he can help me, I keep telling him he could take his turn and be pregnant this time but he doesn't seem to be getting the hint...


----------



## northern_me

Girls, I just had the best meal of my whole life. Sautéed kale from the farmers market, fresh scrambled eggs, sea salt, pepper and goat cheese. Holy mother. I don't think I've ever eaten anything so good in my whole life. Craving? Maybe. At least it was packed with folic acid and protein!


----------



## citymouse

Eidson23 said:


> Especially now that my wife is pregnant, I'm doing much more around the house than usual, without her asking, and only because I just picture her being exhausted and sick and doing the dishes-or laundry-or vacuuming and I don't want her doing that stuff feeling all crappy.

Oh, man, I need a wife.

(But seriously, after my daughter was born, I was like... I totally get why people don't mind having sisterwives.)


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> Girls, I just had the best meal of my whole life. Sautéed kale from the farmers market, fresh scrambled eggs, sea salt, pepper and goat cheese. Holy mother. I don't think I've ever eaten anything so good in my whole life. Craving? Maybe. At least it was packed with folic acid and protein!

Ohhhhhh man, i love goats cheese.


----------



## northern_me

I also love goat cheese. I just never loved it this much. Haha!


----------



## Lithodora

I hate goats cheese, bleh! Sounds lovely other than that though :)

My lovely husband who was just about on board with ttc (as was I, we did not think it would happen this fast so we're both still iffy and in shock!) has been an absolute dote this past week. He's doing bits and pieces around the house (we'd always do some each but as I'm here a lot of the time I do more), getting me anything I want, giving me hugs when I look like I need one, and googling what he should be doing at the moment to support me :) I'm totally fine, not tired, not sick, so it's very sweet that he's doing more. It also means I'm getting great brownie points for normal things, making dinner, washing clothes, because I'm somehow special and fragile now and aren't I just great for doing all these jobs still :happydance:

Much as I would love to tell some people now I also know that it's better when people know for a shorter time, when we've known relatives or friends were pregnant from 4-8 weeks it drags soooo bad until the baby comes. His mum would drive me mad by then, and I need to work up to telling my mum. I'd love to tell some friends, but again I don't want constant texts asking how I am when nothing's happening and then possibly having to tell them if it doesn't work out, because they would get so upset. I'd prefer to say nothing for now, and if it didn't work out just tell them then, they wouldn't have gotten excited so would deal with it quicker and not go on about it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Lithodora- You have an excellent husband! 

Beankeeper- I hope you have gotten plenty of rest and that the spotting stops!

I think I am going to change my ticker and go with my ultrasound and official due date of April 8th. Mainly because I think I turn a new week every Wednesday. I have been very sick with almost no appetite today. I got my bfp on a Wednesday. I started morning sickness on a Wednesday. :) So, it just seems to make sense! That makes me a raspberry all over again.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Lithodora, my hubby was like that my first pregnancy as well. I was off the pill for about 16 months with nothing happening, and was about to go back on it until I finished school, so he was in total shock when I got pregnant instead! But after his initial days of shock wore off he became the kindest, most gentle and loving man, taking care of me at every turn. It was the best! Sadly, that behavior has NOT resurfaced this time around!! I think he's like, meh, you lived through the last one! :haha:

Northern, your meal sounds amazing! I would totally eat that right now. :munch:

Maggz, I know how you feel, wishing your DH would take the initiative to take care of you. With mine I finally accepted that he will never read me and understand my needs, and he needs very specific requests. Not, Can you please help me with dinner? Rather, Can you please wash and chop these three vegetables and grill the chicken? 

Eidson, your marriage was sounding so good--women have empathy and most men can't seem to muster it!--until you got to having her hormones throw off yours. I don't need any help in that department! :wacko: I guess I should appreciate that only one of us is an emotional wreck! :haha: 

Now I whine for a sec: I'm so freaking *tired*!! I don't wanna exercise! I don't wanna keep avoiding sweets when they sound SO. GOOD. I wanna lie down on the couch while someone makes me some food!! :brat:

Okay, I'm done. Going to my treadmill now. :thumbup: :)


----------



## sarahok

Here's my gorgeous little baby!! Yay! Everything is great! Heart rate of 160 and it's measuring larger than they expected...measured 8weeks even though I am definitely 7w4d (I know because we had IUI). Couldn't be happier right now!!
 



Attached Files:







10641018_10102496177966237_1318541575313705863_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RebeccaR19

Lovely, Sarah! I am so glad you had a good scan. It's so fun to see baby :)


----------



## Eidson23

Sarah, looks good! I'm so glad it went well :happydance:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yaay Sarah, that's awesome!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

So cute Sarah :)


----------



## ssjad

Welcome to all newbies!
And congrats to all who have had good ultrasounds! It's so exciting! 

Northern, a 'normal' heart rate for your baby is 120-160, although it's also normal to dip down to 100-110, or go up to 185ish temporarily. 
My babies always dip down at times and they're fine. Similarly, their heart rates easily go up to 180ish if they're having a kick, or if I've been eating sugar ;-)
Your heart rate will be the one under 100 generally.


----------



## MrsA22

Can I just share how welcoming and open this group is?I was lurking over at another baby message board(including April babies) and things just felt so hostile and cranky. Since I started in ttc back in June, almost everyone has been supportive and nice, not snarky or makes you feel stupid for asking stuff.


----------



## Dini

Beankeeper I'm so sorry for your spotting and cramping, my thoughts are with you, I am praying for you and your family!

I've had such a busy day today! Did get my ultrasound today though and all went well! Baby measures 6w4d, which honestly I O'd on July 24th so that'd be 6w6d so really baby is right where it should be, just wish I wasn't backtracking lol. Heart rate was perfect at 127. My picture isn't great but I can at least see my little jellybean! 

https://s7.postimg.org/j7ino03qv/Ultrasound_8_27_14.jpg

Sara your picture is beautiful!!! What a cute little peanut!!

So I have had the same symptoms today, nausea was very noticeable until about 5pm and I finally ate dinner about an hour ago. Couldn't eat much this morning or afternoon though. I am also sooo freakin tired!! I however am loving every symptom as long as I stay pregnant!!

Today was a great day, however...my stupid washer died today :cry: It may be fixable but I'm sure it will be several hundred dollars and I've had it nearly 10 years so it's time for a new one, however we really don't have the money to spend because what we have in savings was designated for our medical bills from my surgery in January and DH's ER visit...sigh...oh well, can't be without a washer! DH is going to go look for one tomorrow.

I guess I should I reset my ticker, my new due date is now April 18th, so Northern can you add that to the list??


----------



## Dini

MrsA22 said:


> Can I just share how welcoming and open this group is?I was lurking over at another baby message board(including April babies) and things just felt so hostile and cranky. Since I started in ttc back in June, almost everyone has been supportive and nice, not snarky or makes you feel stupid for asking stuff.

I agree!! We need support, not drama!! So glad I found this group!! And actually MrsA I think you directed me here!


----------



## ssjad

Lovefest!!


----------



## Kalabear

:flower: such cute little babies you guys have! So jealous you've had scans! 

I'm such a peach right now :nope: my poor DH....I can't help it...I feel miserable. I need to try and be nicer but I swear if he wakes that sleeping baby I can't promise I will :winkwink:

Good news....tomorrow I head to the dr to get meds :happydance:

Hope you are all doing well! 
Thinking of those who are still spotting :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yay MrsA, I totally agree!! It's so amazing to have such an awesome group of women for support and just to listen at such a tumultuous time in our lives! I for one would have snapped already if it wasn't for this group. <3<3:hugs:


----------



## northern_me

HG is apparently back in full force tonight after several good days. I'm on the countdown to 12 weeks for this crap to maybe be over. Blaaahhh. Great way to ruin my night/mood.


----------



## northern_me

Also, I'm thankful for BnB in general. I was an avid participant on this site several years ago under another username. I had to leave the forum because the admin found out my ex's gf was stalking my posts about DD. I cleared it with Wobbles before I got a new account! I made some incredible friends on here and still talk to them all of the time, almost 7 years later! The people on here helped me through the worst time of my life and I'm forever grateful to the great team they have here!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh no, Nothern!!! I can't even imagine!! The MS with my daufhter was horrible but nothing near HG, you poor thing!!

I had a 20dpo beta drawn today, results tomorrow. Hoping for a good number bc I feel nothing...no boobs, no nausea...kinda freakin me out!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Excellent news Dini! I didn't like backtracking either. But it's always good to see good news. :)

Northern- Sorry you are having a crap night. I hope you find some relief soon!

I agree with everyone else! This is a great group!


----------



## citymouse

Northern, feel better soon!

I'm still very close to the other moms I met here when I was pregnant with my daughter. We're in a private FB group and in touch literally every day (sometimes all day every day)! So you definitely meet some good eggs here. 

Plus when our babies were newborns we all played Draw Something which meant we always had something to do during those middle of the night nursing sessions!


----------



## Perplexed

Button# said:


> Oh no Eidson, that's not fair you getting sympathy pregnancy symptoms when you're not the one pregnant! I hope your wife feels better soon.
> 
> My OH asks me how he can help me, *I keep telling him he could take his turn and be pregnant this time* but he doesn't seem to be getting the hint...

this cracked me up!! 

Sara: what a sweet ultrasound picture! 

northern: I really hope you feel better!


----------



## aknqtpie

I agree with the support in this group. I found it when I was pregnant with my angel, and made some awesome friends. We actually created our own Facebook group and I have followed them through their babies being born and their struggles, and they were there for me during my m/c and DH passing away. 

Anywho.. took me like 3 hours to catch up on this page over 2 days&#8230; I sometimes am feeling like the symptoms aren't coming on fast enough.. still have 2 weeks until my appointment.


----------



## sharnw

Northern :hugs: countdown is on x

My ms is really bad. I'm even questioning if it's HG. I was no where near as sick with dd. this is bullshit :( 
I have a docs appoint this Monday for it :(

Roll on 2nd tri


----------



## xkirstyx

My nausea got so bad last night I was in bed by 8.15. The worst I have ever felt!


----------



## Button#

Great scans ladies!

Northern sorry your HG is back. 

LO woke up 4 times last night. That was painful.


----------



## GreyGirl

Those with nausea...have you tried ginger in a juice? I have recently discovered juicing and had quite bad nausea (not sickness, just feeling sicky and crappy) and did a juice last night including a little ginger and this morning (so far!) no nausea! I don't know if it'll last all day, but I'll keep you posted - I'm hoping this'll help get me through first tri! :)


----------



## Oswin

Has anyone else with nausea tried a lemon squeezed into icy water, and taking sips? It controls mine amazingly. ALSO reading. :winkwink: I read it on a blog, and it really hrlps! 

Sarah and Dini - OMGOSH :yipee: Loving your scan pics girls, and so jealous you heard the heartbeat and got photos, it must have been magical :cloud9: So happy for you both! 

Northern - so so sorry the HG is back. Hope it gives you another break soon. 

Disney - you're still v early to have big symptoms :thumbup: Mine don't start till gone 6weeks xx

Beankeeper - thinking of you xxx :hugs2:


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm so glad Thursday is done here! I just had a generally crappy day! 

I'm 8 weeks today! I'm quite excited about that.


----------



## Oswin

Beanonorder said:


> I'm so glad Thursday is done here! I just had a generally crappy day!
> 
> I'm 8 weeks today! I'm quite excited about that.

Happy raspberry week!


----------



## Scottish

Aww lovely scan pics girls 

Northern hope you feeling a bit better today xxxx

Yes I love the support in this forum! It has helped me a lot. My last group I was I. For last pregnancy is still going strong on fb and we quite close now! 

:hugs: to all feeling rubbish!


----------



## xkirstyx

Beankeeper thinking of you hun. Hope the spotting has stopped xxx


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> Beankeeper I'm so sorry for your spotting and cramping, my thoughts are with you, I am praying for you and your family!
> 
> I've had such a busy day today! Did get my ultrasound today though and all went well! Baby measures 6w4d, which honestly I O'd on July 24th so that'd be 6w6d so really baby is right where it should be, just wish I wasn't backtracking lol. Heart rate was perfect at 127. My picture isn't great but I can at least see my little jellybean!
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/j7ino03qv/Ultrasound_8_27_14.jpg
> 
> Sara your picture is beautiful!!! What a cute little peanut!!
> 
> So I have had the same symptoms today, nausea was very noticeable until about 5pm and I finally ate dinner about an hour ago. Couldn't eat much this morning or afternoon though. I am also sooo freakin tired!! I however am loving every symptom as long as I stay pregnant!!
> 
> Today was a great day, however...my stupid washer died today :cry: It may be fixable but I'm sure it will be several hundred dollars and I've had it nearly 10 years so it's time for a new one, however we really don't have the money to spend because what we have in savings was designated for our medical bills from my surgery in January and DH's ER visit...sigh...oh well, can't be without a washer! DH is going to go look for one tomorrow.
> 
> I guess I should I reset my ticker, my new due date is now April 18th, so Northern can you add that to the list??

So happy for you Dani! I know youve been worried!


----------



## Beankeeper

Thanks everyone for the kind words. The good news is that the bleeding seems to have stopped, although there's a very small amount when I wipe, it's brown (sorry TMI!) so old blood.
I called the EPU. They're not going to rescan me unless it continues until Monday or if it gets heavier. They're not concerned because it is brown blood & because it's gotten lighter. I kind of get where they're coming from because I know this could be nothing, but I could use the reassurance.
In the meantime, I've to rest up and monitor any further bleeding.


----------



## Button#

I'm going to buy a lemon when I do the shopping tomorrow and try it.


----------



## Suzy18

Beankeeper I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. Hopefully the spotting won't come back so you can have a calm pregnancy.
Thanks for the lemon tip Oswin. I might try it tonight! I'm already snacking on carrots now O:)
And I have to say I agree with everyone. I love this group. Everyone is so welcoming and sweet O:) This is like my second home!


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder said:


> I'm so glad Thursday is done here! I just had a generally crappy day!
> 
> I'm 8 weeks today! I'm quite excited about that.

My Thursday is just starting and I am so ready for it to be over!

We woke up this morning to frost on the roofs and it is only 8 degrees right now! Expecting a high of 10. Needless to say I'm going to have to hurry up and get on this fall shopping thing for myself! I have one pair of jeans I'm comfortable in, and that is soon to go I would say.

Do you think it would be worth it to invest in a few pairs of transitional pants? Like just stretchy waist but not maternity? Or should I go straight to maternity if I'm spending my money? I'm not popping nearly as fast as I did with DD. I was huge by the point with her!


----------



## Missnurse

Ach my nausea is getting worse it doesn't matter when I eat, or what I eat it just keeps coming in waves it even wakes me up! I honestly feel like I'd rather be sick then constantly feel sick &#128532;&#128567;


----------



## Button#

I would go straight to maternity personally. You won't get much wear as it is out of maternity stuff so may as well get your money's worth.


----------



## Oswin

Missnurse said:


> Ach my nausea is getting worse it doesn't matter when I eat, or what I eat it just keeps coming in waves it even wakes me up! I honestly feel like I'd rather be sick then constantly feel sick &#128532;&#128567;

:hugs2: this is how it got for me, you just have to rest and ride it out. For me sipping icy lemon water, reading, lying down, and getting away from any smells helped.


----------



## Lithodora

Northern me where do you live? Our weather is slightly cooler than normal at the moment, about 14-16 degrees, I thought that was bad! 

Love seeing the scans :)

I've lost 2lbs this week, yay! All this not wanting sugar is great, helping me get to my goal weight before unavoidable weight gain sets in. If I can keep this up and lose another 2lbs it would be amazing. 

Made my appt to confirm pregnancy, it's midweek next week. My adorable hubby was insisting last night that he wants to come with me for it, I explained it's just a normal doc appt and is more admin than an actual interesting/exciting appt, so he has grudgingly accepted that he doesn't have to come :) He said "I feel partly responsible for this so I should go with you", PARTLY??? :D


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Dini, love the scan pic!! Glad everything went well...I know how much you wanted that u/s :)

Disney, my symptoms have died down to nothing...starting to freak me out too!

Northern, sorry about the gs and the really cold weather! Hoping the time passes quickly for you and the sickness actually stops by 12 weeks. I would go right to maternity pants...I can't wait to break into the maternity wear, I've already started wearing a belly band

Have you all given up coffee? I've been drinking a small latte a day but now I'm starting to feel like I should stop...what do you think?


----------



## northern_me

I'm in Newfoundland. We get pretty intense weather.

I'm not entirely off coffee. I went a long time without it but I don't think I can make it without it!


----------



## Oswin

I stopped caffeine when I got mt first bfp. I'm missing tea SO BADLY.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm thinking about starting to drink half-cafe and maybe transition to decaf but I really love my lattes :(


----------



## Lithodora

Ah Newfoundland! I'm obsessed with there, the Newfoundland/Irish accent is amazing! :)

I don't drink coffee so no problem there. I drink a lot of tea and no way am I giving it up.


----------



## Button#

I'm having one cup of tea a day. Although I don't really fancy it much at the moment so I don't know how long it will last.


----------



## northern_me

Lithodora said:


> Ah Newfoundland! I'm obsessed with there, the Newfoundland/Irish accent is amazing! :)
> 
> I don't drink coffee so no problem there. I drink a lot of tea and no way am I giving it up.

Thanks! I like to think I don't have too much of it but I am from a small place so I probably can't hide it too much! 

Where are you from?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Have you all given up coffee? I've been drinking a small latte a day but now I'm starting to feel like I should stop...what do you think?

No, I am not giving up coffee this time. I gave it up completely with my son, and I just spent most of my pregnancy grumpy. I have one cup a day. There was an article I read on this website just yesterday about how much caffeine is safe to consume. Of course, I can't seem to find it again now that I am looking for it. But it said you can consume the equivalent of about two large mugs. I understand some people go off of it for personal reasons; I just refuse to this time because it's my morning pick-me-up...and it's also helping with the constipation part (sorry if that's tmi!).

Missnurse- I know how you feel! I have felt that way numerous times as I have "only" had nausea this pregnancy and no vomiting. I would sometimes rather just throw up than feel constantly like I'm about to. 

Oswin- I have only coincidentally tried lemon water when we went out to eat and I got water with a lemon in it. But, you know, I have noticed that I have gone out to eat feeling nauseous and left feeling better. And I always get lemon water. So, I wonder if that's why! Thanks for the tip.

I am jealous of those of you experiencing cool weather right now. It is still very hot here, and I think it aggravates my nausea and raises my heart rate. I am starting to think this might be a reason why my nausea is worse this time than with my son. With him, I was in my first trimester in fall-winter and I had very minimal nausea. Thankfully, I am feeling normal this morning. Instead of being worried, I'm going to be thankful for this while it lasts and enjoy the day!

EDIT: I did find the article I read. It was apparently linked to another website. But if any of you want to read it, here it is. https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## citymouse

Beankeeper, glad the spotting has slowed down. 

You poor mamas who are so sick! I hope you all find your magic solution. Have any of you tried sea bands that go around your wrists?

Night before last I had my best night of sleep (7 uninterrupted hours) since I had a minor surgery done in January and took a Xanax and slept for 15 hours. Then last night it was awful! Dogs, baby... everyone was waking me up all night. Oh well. I'm so used to it!

I gave up coffee a while ago because my acupuncturist told me to, so I've been drinking decaf tea in the mornings instead. It took about a week for it to feel like part of my morning rather than a pale substitute. Now I like it. But coffee smells sooo good to me. Much harder was giving up my Diet Coke! I let myself have a caffeine-free one every couple of weeks. During my last pregnancy and afterward, I loved drinking Diet Sunkist (it's orange flavored)... I grew to be quite dependent on it and then one day I looked it up and found that it has caffeine. No wonder!

I have my NT scan and NIPT bloodwork (the Panorama test that does genetics & gender) booked for 9/22. I'll only be 10+6 but whatever. The specialist wasn't going to let me come in until 12 weeks exactly, but I'm leaving town the next day and didn't want to be worried the whole time if something looked off, without the blood test results back. They can do the blood test at 9 weeks and the scan at 11, they just won't. So finally my doctor called and made them see me earlier. Personally I think I'm three days farther than my doc's dates so maybe I'll be 11+2 and it'll be fine. I don't like the specialist... he's a really old school guy and he's the only game in town so he's kind of a turd about things. He billed my insurance $1300 last time and he was in the room with us for literally 4 minutes.


----------



## Marthea007

I asked a friend who is an OB how much coffee, and she says 200mg caffeine a day. So 2 regular cups. I typically drank waaaay more than that a day, so now I've cut down to one cup and the rest is decaf.


----------



## Scottish

I went off coffee in my last pregnancy and haven't had a cup since!!!
I started being a tea drinker but right now tea makes me slightly queasy so I have nothing hot to look forward to drinking :(


----------



## Perplexed

i tend to get really lost in group threads!! takes a while to catch up. 

I'm starting to have constant ms now and there's an awful taste in my mouth and it feels like I have my finger stuck down my throat same as my previous pregnancy.


----------



## Oswin

Scottish said:


> I went off coffee in my last pregnancy and haven't had a cup since!!!
> I started being a tea drinker but right now tea makes me slightly queasy so I have nothing hot to look forward to drinking :(

I'm having peppermint tea, and camomile and spiced apple. They help with nausea, and taste great. I got some decaf PG Tips free at my mw appointment and that was ok. 

It's 200mg caffeine limit, I remember from last time haha. I kept to the limit or *just* over, with tea and coke, but this time I'm so flipping scared I daren't! Not the end of the world though, as it's not a health food lol, and it keeps me awake!


----------



## Lithodora

northern_me said:


> Thanks! I like to think I don't have too much of it but I am from a small place so I probably can't hide it too much!
> 
> Where are you from?

Ireland :) I met a guy once with that accent in the US and I was baffled, convinced he was Irish, he sounded like a true proper Dub.


----------



## sarahok

Thank you all for your kind words! I am so happy and relieved that everything is good. Also excited because I get to see him/her again in two weeks! My doctor said he did not think it was necessary because everything looked so great, but he would offer it. I said, Yes, please!! LOL I also got the green light to go to my normal OBGYN, so I called and got that first appointment scheduled for three weeks from today. :)

I was thinking about how I felt at my doctor appointment, and I realized that I actually felt proud of my little bean because it was growing fast and had a great heartbeat. Haha! Like it was overachieving already or something. I don't want to be one of those pushy moms who expects so much of her kids, but it was fun to feel a first swell of motherly pride. :)

Congrats Dini on a great scan too. We're scan buddies. Sorry to all the ladies who are not able to get scans. I'm not trying to throw it in your face, I promise. But I have no doubt that you will all have great scans. I hardly have any morning sickness at all and very mild symptoms, which was making me concerned. But everything's fine. So try not to worry. I love the "Today I'm Pregnant" I think that should be our group mantra. :)

Coffee/caffeine...I have personally gone to decaf but I only usually have a cup a day. Some people are affected more by caffeine than others, and I am one of those people. If I have more than one cup, I start getting shaky and feel nervous and bad. So that's the only reason I have mostly given it up. However, I'll still have a cup here and there if I please. Like today, as Rebecca noted, it get's things moving which I am in need of! So I'm having some!

I got a great book called "The Panic Free Pregnancy." Haven't read it all the way yet, but it is wonderful so far for debunking all the wives tales of what you can and can't do/eat/drink while pregnant. It's written by an OBGYN, and is really calming in a world where everyone seems to think you're going to harm your baby by sneezing. ;)


----------



## citymouse

Sarahok, when we got my daughter's 8-week ultrasound, my husband was like, "A lot of them just look like blobs, but you can tell ours has arms and a head" when talking about it to a friend. I totally made fun of him for bragging about fetus arms. 

Even decaf coffee made my heart race! I'm so much calmer without caffeine.


----------



## Perplexed

I think the panic free pregnancy is worth a read, I'll try to find it! thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## sarahok

That's so cute, Citymouse!! It's amazing how fast these maternal/paternal feelings develop. 

Here's a link to the page on Amazon, Perplexed. I am finding it very helpful so far! Especially as a first time mom! I feel like many people become more relaxed in their later pregnancies, but I'd rather not spend this one being uptight and scared if possible! :)

https://www.amazon.com/The-Panic-Fr...09240309&sr=8-1&keywords=panic+free+pregnancy


----------



## Button#

Mmm just had a bag of maltesers and didn't feel sick...yet! That's a nausea remedy I can live with.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I switched to decaf coffee because I am already too tightly wound! I still wanted my morning coffee ritual, but it is seeming more and more yucky. Also I had a breakfast burrito with seitan in it this morning and I am SERIOUSLY regretting it!:sick:

Still two weeks until my scan, too. It's hard to be excited until then. But I am pregnant today! So trying my darnedest to enjoy it. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Coming towards the end of the day and my ginger in my juice last night seems to still be doing the trick, not a hint of nausea today! I'm going to do another tonight and check it wasn't a fluke!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin- You might understand this because your son is also 3. But I am seriously getting tired of people telling me to watch out for the terrible threes. I'll say just one thing about him that he did that wasn't perfect and someone says, "oh it's the terrible threes!" And I want to shout, "No! He is just a kid!" I think I'm extra impatient due to hormones.


----------



## mommyof2peas

So excited just been invited to a media trip in LA I went last year so so excited to go to this one Just hope hubby can get the time off. I'm worried about my morning sickness. Sure hope it doesn't act up. 

September 24th &#8211; Sunday, September 28th to attend the press junket of ALEXANDER AND THE TERRIBLE, HORRIBLE, NO GOOD, VERY BAD DAY (opening in theatres on 10/10) where you will interview the cast of the film including Steve Carell, Jennifer Garner, Ed Oxenbould, Dylan Minnette, Kerris Dorsey and Bella Thorne!


----------



## Nicola83

Hi ladies, mind if I join? 

I got my BFP last week and I'm due 25th April &#55357;&#56835; 

Other than sore boobies and bloating I have no other symptoms yet. With my ds ma kicked in about 6 weeks but with my mc it never showed!

Hope your pregnancies are all going well xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome, Nicola! Congratulations!!


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Nicola!


----------



## Nicola83

Thanks! How are you all doing today?


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> Oswin- You might understand this because your son is also 3. But I am seriously getting tired of people telling me to watch out for the terrible threes. I'll say just one thing about him that he did that wasn't perfect and someone says, "oh it's the terrible threes!" And I want to shout, "No! He is just a kid!" I think I'm extra impatient due to hormones.

I know what you mean, though I don't get people saying it much thank god. :hugs2:



mommyof2peas said:


> So excited just been invited to a media trip in LA I went last year so so excited to go to this one Just hope hubby can get the time off. I'm worried about my morning sickness. Sure hope it doesn't act up.
> 
> September 24th  Sunday, September 28th to attend the press junket of ALEXANDER AND THE TERRIBLE, HORRIBLE, NO GOOD, VERY BAD DAY (opening in theatres on 10/10) where you will interview the cast of the film including Steve Carell, Jennifer Garner, Ed Oxenbould, Dylan Minnette, Kerris Dorsey and Bella Thorne!

ummm wow!!!!! So lucky!!


----------



## sarahok

Okay so my (also pregnant) friend sent me this video. It's hilarious!! Making fun of pregnant ladies, though, and a bit crude. So if you can't laugh at yourself, don't bother. :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbTB3ASkdOo


----------



## northern_me

Lithodora said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like to think I don't have too much of it but I am from a small place so I probably can't hide it too much!
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> Ireland :) I met a guy once with that accent in the US and I was baffled, convinced he was Irish, he sounded like a true proper Dub.Click to expand...

Yeah when you get around St. John's the accent is really Irish sounding. I can slip into it very easily if I'm tired or drinking. I lived there for 6 years!


----------



## Tove

Regarding the caffeine question one of the first things my midwife told me was that it is totally fine to drink 3 cups of coffee per day or more. I actually read a scientific article about it which confirmed this AND added that soda is equally "bad" with regards to increase in miscarriage risk! Don't want to add to anyone's stress but I think coffee has a bad reputation in the preggo community ;)

I enjoy one yummy cup in the morning and sometimes tea during the day.

Possible TMI: Is anyone else suffering from constipation?? I've felt so bad these last few days because of it :( Any helpful tips anyone? I already have psyllium seeds in my morning yogurt but it doesn't seem to help :(


----------



## Oswin

Soda as in caffeinated soda or....? :/

And yes to constipation, but I was prepared lol, as it happened last time too. Fybogel for me.


----------



## Button#

Nicola - hi and congrats

Mo2p - that is so cool. You must be very excited.

Tove - you can take lactulose when pregnant.


----------



## Tove

Oswin: no, any soda I believe! I'll try to see if I can find it when I'm at work tomorrow! 

I'll have to look up fybogel and lactulose. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## citymouse

I think that with caffeine, all the warnings are based on correlations, not a direct link between consumption and miscarriage. 

For instance, if you're in the type of job that is so stressful and tiring that you need to drink 9 cups of a coffee a day, your stress levels might raise your miscarriage risk rather than your caffeine consumption. If you are sedentary and drink a six-pack of Coke per day, your poor health could be a major contributing factor rather than the caffeine. But when they ask specifically about your caffeine consumption, that may seem to be a prominent connection.

Then again, for me personally, my heart rate went down about 15 beats per minute when I cut back on the caffeine, so I do think that for me not having caffeine helped my body to sustain a pregnancy. 

I wouldn't think that non-caffeinated sodas would have any link to increased risk of miscarriage unless it was a health-based correlation, but then again what do I know, lol. And I really want my twice-monthly caffeine-free Diet Coke today. ;-)

Mo2p, fun! I live in LA. The weather can be crazy that time of year (well, any time really). It can always get cool enough for a sweater, even if it's 100 degrees during the day.


----------



## citymouse

Here's an interesting article on the topic.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin- Well, truthfully, I don't hear it that much myself. Most people tell me I have a well-behaved child. But there is one person who just keeps saying "terrible threes" literally every time he does something less than perfect. And I want to shout, "Shut up!"


----------



## Oswin

I believe caffeine could and does cause mcs, but that's just from what I've looked into, and my own experiences of how powerful and violent caffeine is when it comes to women's reproductive systems. Would be interested in anything anyone posts though. And very interested to see the reasoning etc of noncaffeinated fizzy drinks causing mcs, as never read that, and would never have thought it!


----------



## sarahok

I would be tempted to say, "Wow that's rude. You must be in your terrible 30's (or however old they are)" haha!!


----------



## Oswin

sarahok said:


> I would be tempted to say, "Wow that's rude. You must be in your terrible 30's (or however old they are)" haha!!

This!!


----------



## Oswin

citymouse said:


> Here's an interesting article on the topic.

Interesting read :thumbup: I agree with her approach, I think with everything from pregnancy to childrearing, we should be researching for ourselves and being satisfied with the educated choices we make. I do personally disagree with her conclusions though, but that's the beauty of making our own minds up on what's best for our situation :haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perfect answer, Sarah!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sarah, that video made me giggle--I have felt that way about a couple of my pregnant friends over the years! Then again, who really seems smug to me are childless women who think their lives are somehow more fulfilling than mine because they don't have to look after anyone but themselves!! 

Work is dragging today; Hooray for Friday tomorrow!! :D


----------



## TaraCathryn

Is anyone else having a lot of round ligament pain? It seems like every other time I stand up or laugh too hard or cough! Ouch!


----------



## citymouse

The chairs we sit in to watch TV recline at just the right angle that if I cough or sneeze, I know I'm in for a world of round ligament pain. So I'm always contorting myself and trying to curl up into a ball if I'm about to cough. My husband finds it alarming, lol.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Does anyone know if the baby has any kind of wake/sleep cycle this early? I feel like my baby sleeps during the day and is "active" at night. 

TaraCathryn- No round ligament pain here as far as I've noticed.


----------



## Oswin

RebeccaR19 said:


> Does anyone know if the baby has any kind of wake/sleep cycle this early? I feel like my baby sleeps during the day and is "active" at night.
> 
> TaraCathryn- No round ligament pain here as far as I've noticed.

Oooh how dyou know?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Well, I only have a suspicion. But my sickness is the worst at night. Every night. I just have a general achy feeling in my uterus at that time as well.

I also noticed that my baby appeared to be sleeping during the ultrasound. I had an early ultrasound with my son as well and somehow knew that he was moving. I do not remember how I knew this, I had just written in a journal at the time. But this baby looked asleep to me. And also all during my pregnancy with my son, he was awake during the day and asleep at night.

It's just a hunch or a feeling. I don't really know if the baby sleeps or is awake this early at all. I know wake and sleep cycles start in the 2nd trimester. But I would assume the baby sleeps regardless of gestational age?


----------



## Nicola83

TaraCathryn said:


> Is anyone else having a lot of round ligament pain? It seems like every other time I stand up or laugh too hard or cough! Ouch!

Yes me!

Sometimes I stand up and have to stay hunched over like an old lady until it eases off!


----------



## Oswin

I had some round ligament pain for a while but none now.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Okay, at least I'm not alone! I'm sure it's normal, it does hurt though!


----------



## northern_me

I'm getting round ligament pain quite often these days. Usually when I get out of my vehicle.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- has anyone ever have shooting-like pains near their hip bones. Not horribly painful, but the opposite of a dull ache?


----------



## Oswin

xanzaba said:


> Hi ladies- has anyone ever have shooting-like pains near their hip bones. Not horribly painful, but the opposite of a dull ache?

Yes!


----------



## Oswin

I'm REALLY struggling with my mood this week. Shouting more often than I want :(


----------



## xanzaba

Oswin- do you know what those pains are? Are those round ligament pains?

Also irritable, but I have a puppy that's going through a difficult stage. Whereas I used to think it was cute when she dragged her leash around and walked herself, now the sound of the metal on the floor drives me a bit nuts. Also, I can't stand to hear DH talk about work. Maybe because I'm having trouble concentrating myself on work.


----------



## Lithodora

Yep when I sneeze or move suddenly I get stabby pains from my uterus to hip bones, getting used to it now but dear God it is a shock at first!


----------



## citymouse

Xanzaba, is it brief, like when you cough or sneeze? Round ligament pain is definitely a shooting, non-dull ache!

Well, I got my caffeine free Diet Coke... you know how people will give up soda and then taste some a while later and hate it? That is SO not happening to me. I love it I love it I love it so much.


----------



## xanzaba

Definitely brief- comes and goes.

Citymouse- is the artificial sweetener okay during pregnancy?

I've been in shock with my complete lack of interest in alcohol. I thought I'd miss wine and beer, but the smell of it is aversive to me. I used to love a good porter or any dark beer, but it is the worst. A friend bought me an alcohol free beer at a baseball game, and I could only drink it if I was distracted by the game!


----------



## sharnw

Lithodora said:


> Yep when I sneeze or move suddenly I get stabby pains from my uterus to hip bones, getting used to it now but dear God it is a shock at first!

Oh thank god... I had that so early too :)


----------



## citymouse

xanzaba said:


> Citymouse- is the artificial sweetener okay during pregnancy?

In moderation, sure! I don't drink it every day like I used to, but a little every now and then can't hurt.


----------



## northern_me

Alright ladies, I finally broke open my laptop and updated the list best I could! I went back to page 155 and added whoever joined us! If I missed you let me know! Several of us still haven't mentioned a due date. We seem to have quite a few April 10th due dates around here!


----------



## citymouse

I can't decide if I should hold tight to my LMP/when I think I ov'd due date (April 12) or give in and go with April 15, which is based on my ultrasound and would have had me conceiving 3 days after BD & getting BFPs at 9-10 dpo. Hmm.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! Hope it's ok if I join...my EDD is April 29! H&H 9 months to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Beanonorder

For the caffeine discussion - I usually have one cup of tea a day. But recently I haven't even been having that because I'm off the sweet taste but I also don't like the taste with no sugar in it! I do have the occasional coke too. I did the same last pregnancy so I feel ok doing it this time too.

Constipation? Hell yes! Its driving me mad. I'm sure its adding to my bloating problem and why I look so huge. 

I have been getting round ligament pain. I'd forgotten all about it until it happened the first time! 

My alarm didn't go off this morning! Dh and dd had already gotten up but they just left me sleeping! Very nice of them but it did leave me rushing around and I didn't eat a decent breakfast. So now I don't feel so great. Nausea still hasn't come back properly though.


----------



## xanzaba

my due date is 4/10- both by LMP and measurement.

I alternate between ms and diarrhea, ugh, sorry if tmi. No constipation at all. But I'm running to the restroom every hour, one way or the other.


----------



## RebeccaR19

citymouse said:


> I can't decide if I should hold tight to my LMP/when I think I ov'd due date (April 12) or give in and go with April 15, which is based on my ultrasound and would have had me conceiving 3 days after BD & getting BFPs at 9-10 dpo. Hmm.

3 days isn't two bad. The difference between when I thought I was due and what the u/s said was 4 days. And I wasn't going to change it (basically just changing my ticker), but I ended up doing it because I realized it seemed like I was just about to turn the corner to 9 weeks when, in actuality, I was just beginning 8 weeks. And I also changed it because my baby's HB matched with a little over 7 weeks instead of 8 weeks at the time. That's just what I did, though. I doubt it will make a huge difference in the end. I guess whatever makes you feel best.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls. I'm sorry I didn't have time to totally catch up. I am exhausted I never sat down today my patient was so very sick I got out of the room maybe 5 times! 

Oswin I agree the lemon works!! My nausea wasn't as bad today but present until late morning. 

Rebecca I need to change my ticker too but I so don't want to lol. But I agree with you, the heart rate was perfect for where my baby measured so I will change it when I am on the computer in a few days. Technically I'll be seven weeks Saturday. 

Northern I hope your hg calms down for you!! 

Adm, I can't stop being scared! A girl on another forum I joined on the bump app just lost her baby at 8.5 weeks and had already heard the heartbeat and another one lost hers a week ago, but was only 5 weeks. It makes me want to stop getting online because is scares me so much! I think I'll look into that book you guys are talking about. Any other tips to help me not be so worried?


----------



## northern_me

Dini that is sad! We just need to have faith that won't happen! 

If I could stop peeing I think I would be ok. I've had to go 4 times in the last hour. I'm beat out! Haha


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini said:


> Adm, I can't stop being scared! A girl on another forum I joined on the bump app just lost her baby at 8.5 weeks and had already heard the heartbeat and another one lost hers a week ago, but was only 5 weeks. It makes me want to stop getting online because is scares me so much! I think I'll look into that book you guys are talking about. Any other tips to help me not be so worried?

I know what you mean. It's hard when you hear other people's sad stories. It just makes you feel like anything could happen. But, truly the percentages are very low after hearing the HB. Also, for me, I had this same problem when I was pregnant with my son. I wrote journals when I was pregnant with him and I was absolutely freaking out every time I heard about someone's mmc (I think that's my greatest fear). And I had nothing to be afraid of. I was carrying a perfectly healthy baby. That's what I keep telling myself this time when I worry. 
And then I also remind myself that stressing isn't going to help me..just relax and let it be. Chances are that baby will make it through to the 2nd trimester. I also think of the many many people on here who go on to have pregnancies that are fine. Just gotta keep that half-full mentality.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, I know how you feel! I am scared daily--for all of us. I can have myself feeling all zen and then even just somebody's signature will set me off. I believe one of the women who recently joined this group has her three angel babies and how many weeks along they were. And I applaud that because those were real pregnancies and real losses that should be acknowledged! But I struggle to disassociate. It has happened, but it's probably not going to happen to me or to you. *Most* pregnancies end with healthy babies going home. Yes, mc does happen, and much more often than seems right. But way more often than that, everything is totally fine. And worrying can't give us any better odds. We've just gotta have faith.

Oh & to those feeling over emotional, short-tempered, irritated, frustrated... I am so with you! Poor... everyone who has to deal with me! This goes away during that amazing second trimester too, right? Bring on October! I don't want summer to be over, but I'm ready to get this pregnancy show on the road!!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh & Northern, thanks again for keeping the group updated! I don't know my due date. It's between 4/17 and 4/22! I'll put it in my signature after my scan. Which is still 13 days away! :(


----------



## citymouse

Well, I honestly think my u/s measurement was just off by a couple of days, but I'll probably switch to that. Maybe they'll catch me up at the next u/s.

As for not worrying, it's been hard for me this time! I'm so old -- lol -- and we tried for so long, and the BFP came kind of out of nowhere. But being on progesterone makes me feel better.

Ugh, having a stressful night. I work from home and I have someone watch my daughter during the day. This is a really demanding week of work for me and when I finished today, after asking the caregiver to wash the sheets in my daughter's room, I found that she'd left the room a big mess and had only WASHED the sheets, not put new clean ones on. And wrestling with an unwieldy, heavy crib mattress is not what I feel like doing at the end of the day. Gah.


----------



## Tove

Northern me, can you please add me to the first page? According to my LMP I'm due on the 4th, but I suspect this will be pushed back a few days since I ovulated later than the typical 28 day cycle.


----------



## Missnurse

So my reassurance scan has been moved to this Sunday (2 days away argh) due to being double booked had having no appointments left for that day, it was that it wait another week and I really didn't want to. I should (I stress the should as I'm not 100% certain) be 7 weeks ish but as long as I'm in the 6/7 week range I'll know it's right. I'm hoping to see a heartbeat and a little jelly bean I'm so nervous &#128553;


----------



## GreyGirl

northern_me said:


> Alright ladies, I finally broke open my laptop and updated the list best I could! I went back to page 155 and added whoever joined us! If I missed you let me know! Several of us still haven't mentioned a due date. We seem to have quite a few April 10th due dates around here!

Mine is currently 16th :)


----------



## Beankeeper

My due date has changed from the 3rd (by LMP) to the 8th (by ovulation) or the 9th (by scan). I'm going to wait until the nt scan before I change anything though, as last preg they moved me forward 3 days.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yuck! First proper morning sickness iv ever had this morning! Had to run to the toilet to be sick! 

I had loads of RL pain at 4-5 weeks and had none sick part from 2 nights ago and I sneezed when I was sleeping ouch! Wasn't expecting it since it hasn't happened for over a week


----------



## Missnurse

Oh how I wish I could be sick! I thought I was feeling a bit better this morning but it's started again yuck! And the rlp I'm getting these to I think twinges, cramps and stabbing pains. Apparently I've read they can be worse if you have just recently had a baby DS is only 9 months so I suppose that's fairly recent


----------



## xkirstyx

My bra is too small now! I need to get a new one! What's everyone wearing? Normal/sports/maternity?


----------



## Missnurse

Last time I had like a sports bra with the clips for breastfeeding? Can't remember what make they were. I'm still wearing my normal bras just now as there hasn't been much change in my breasts maybe a bit bigger but not sore yet


----------



## Lithodora

I POAS this morning just for fun (to cheer myself up about how long it is til I get a scan!) and for the first time the test line was darker than the control line :) Hadn't done a test since late last week, because of the test line being darker than the control line hubby said now I'm more pregnant than I am normal lol.

Took a (non existent) bump photo last night for comparison later on (fx), with my little bit of weight loss and skinny jeans it was probably one of the thinnest looking photos I'll ever have! I'm still wearing normal bras, dreading needing bigger ones, I'll fall over :O My bottom half is much smaller and narrower than my top half as it is.


----------



## Oswin

Morning girls :wave:
Can't wait for your scan pic MissNurse:thumbup:, and Lithodora your hubbyis a right comedian :haha:

II'm feeling terrified too, especially as last night me and ds had a bit of a blowout, he's started shrieking when he doesn't want to hear, and after trying to stay calm all da, I lost my temper at might and screamed my reply to him. I'm now worried the extreme stress will have hurt the baby, if it was ok up till now. 
Also, just got a call saying I've been prescribed iron tablets as I'm a little low. Never had this before, so off to google as it's a little scary!


----------



## northern_me

Mine are gone up about a cup size I would say. Maybe half a size. With DD I couldn't wear underwire because I was carrying her so high. I ended up doubling and tripling sports bras. I just bought new bras in June and they were E cup. I don't even want to see what they look like at the end.


----------



## Lithodora

Oswin that won't have had any effect on the baby, don't worry about it.


----------



## Missnurse

Thanks oswin I'm so nervous!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oswin said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> Can't wait for your scan pic MissNurse:thumbup:, and Lithodora your hubbyis a right comedian :haha:
> 
> II'm feeling terrified too, especially as last night me and ds had a bit of a blowout, he's started shrieking when he doesn't want to hear, and after trying to stay calm all da, I lost my temper at might and screamed my reply to him. I'm now worried the extreme stress will have hurt the baby, if it was ok up till now.
> Also, just got a call saying I've been prescribed iron tablets as I'm a little low. Never had this before, so off to google as it's a little scary!

Hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Oswin, I'm fairly sure that one occasion will have had little or no effect on the baby. I had a very stressful pregnancy with DS & was constantly in fear that I'd put him in danger, but he's fine, he's a little highly strung, and sometimes I wonder if that's why, but he's overall a very happy and healthy young boy.

I've been a bit of a shouty mummy, which is very unlike me, but I'm on edge from the bleeding (which has now stopped) and the cramping (which hasn't stopped), as DH being a bit of a douche recently. I found meditation really helpful in my last pregnancy, might give it a try again xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

I've gained a cup size, definitely noticeable and I've been alternating between some comfy regular bras and sports bras. Even though the boobs grew I've been losing weight. I have lost almost 4 pounds. That is kind of typical for me however, I've always lost weight in the first trimester. Having more nausea today...and last night I was suffering with cramping pains from the stretching ligaments and low back pain. Does anyone else have insomnia? I become so dead tired but it takes me forever to sleep and even when I do, I wake up multiple times.


----------



## xanzaba

Oswin- worrying about worrying is probably not good. Can you take a walk? Getting out of the house and getting some fresh air always helps me :)

I have lost 6 pounds, but it's hard to tell if it is from chasing around a 3 month old puppy. Everyone at work is convinced I'm on a diet, but I'm trying to distract people from noticing my body. Fortunately it is almost sweater weather!

My bra is getting a bit snug, though, and when I look at pictures I notice my boobs stand out more. I'm going shopping over the weekend to get some fall clothes with a bit of stretch and wondering if it is worth getting a larger cup size. I'm 8 weeks today- what do you ladies think?


----------



## Oswin

Thanks all. Me and ds are off to town today to get him a posh shirt for my aunt's wedding. It's nice just going out together, hoping to have a nice day. 
Rushed to the chemist before and they've given me the wrong blimmin thing, so will have to go again after town :wacko:

My scans in two days. V nervous. Keep thinking that whatever happens I love our second child, and we've been blessed to have him for however long.


----------



## Button#

My bras are getting a bit snug as well so I dug out my comfy nursing bras for now but I'll end up going to primark and sticking up on cheap non wired bras.


----------



## Beankeeper

Confession: I still wear nursing bras quite often, even though DS was born 22 months ago :haha:


----------



## Nicola83

My bras are getting snug too and can't stand the wires anymore, they hurt! Already gone up about a cup size. I dug out my maternity bras from last time and thankfully one of them fits :) Will get a few more cheap ones at weekend.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Welcome to the new ladies!!

On the coffee convo, thanks for all the feedback. I've switched to 1/2 caff and i'm thinking I will just finish the container and then go to decaf. I'm sure that I would be fine but I don't know that I could control my worrying so I will just make the switch.

As for constipation, I have been backed up for a few days! I'm going to start looking for some relief this weekend...I'm sure if i sat for a while I could probably go but I'm afraid to push too hard and get hemmorhoids lol

Dini, being scared is totally understandable...I was feeling that way too, I didnt want to tell my family about my pregnancy just in case something happened. but then I realized that what ever happens is out of my control so I'm going to enjoy it while I can instead of worrying and just focus on what I CAN control which is taking care of my mind and body for baby :) :hugs:

I'm going to cave and pick up some maternity clothes this weekend only because there are some really awesome sales I want to capitalize on...I hope I don't run into anyone I know.

Oh and whoever was talking about their puppy and being annoyed...I hear you on that! I have an 8 month old large puppy and she is out of control and I have absolutely no patience for her at the moment. I'm hoping another round of puppy school will help get her under control because I can't be dragged down the street by an 80 pound dog when I have a baby in my belly!

Happy Friday everyone :)


----------



## Kendi

Hi Ladies, anyone having brown mucus discharge when you wipe? I should be 5 week a few days a long.


----------



## xkirstyx

Kendi iv had it everyday since 4 weeks but iv had it with all my pregnancy's x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oswin and Missnurse- I hope both of your upcoming scans go well!

Oswin- When I was pregnant with my son, I was teaching high school. And I had this one class that was just a pain. They were lazy, badly behaved, and just overall annoying. And I was constantly stressed by them. I know I snapped on them at least once (I know I shouldn't have but I was pregnant and annoyed). And the pregnancy was just fine. I was actually under a ton of stress during that whole pregnancy. My son is actually a really relaxed, calm kid. So, it appears that the stress I went through did not impact him.

I am jealous of those of you who have to go up a cup size. My boobs are not big and they seem to like it that way. Even with my son, when I was breastfeeding him, I only went up about a little over a cup size from when before I was pregnant. I know my boobs are bigger, but I have definitely not needed to move into a new bra. 

My nausea seems to be subsiding. I barely had any yesterday, and so far I haven't had any at all today. I am trying not to overthink it. I still have plenty of other strong pregnancy symptoms. I need to enjoy feeling normal right now.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Kirsty, I'm sorry you got sick! Should be a good sign too, though, so there's that. 

Oswin, fx for your scan. I have a lot of hope that everything will be fine for you, and we are here for you no matter what happens.:hugs:

My boobs were so small starting out (small for me, I fit in a 32-DD which is practically a normal size!) because the last time I lost weight they said See ya!  So luckily I still have my larger bras to transition into. I don't know if I am going to be able to nurse, so I probably won't invest in nursing bras until I know.


----------



## MrsA22

TaraCathryn said:


> Dini, I know how you feel! I am scared daily--for all of us. I can have myself feeling all zen and then even just somebody's signature will set me off. I believe one of the women who recently joined this group has her three angel babies and how many weeks along they were. And I applaud that because those were real pregnancies and real losses that should be acknowledged! But I struggle to disassociate. It has happened, but it's probably not going to happen to me or to you. *Most* pregnancies end with healthy babies going home. Yes, mc does happen, and much more often than seems right. But way more often than that, everything is totally fine. And worrying can't give us any better odds. We've just gotta have faith.
> 
> Oh & to those feeling over emotional, short-tempered, irritated, frustrated... I am so with you! Poor... everyone who has to deal with me! This goes away during that amazing second trimester too, right? Bring on October! I don't want summer to be over, but I'm ready to get this pregnancy show on the road!!!

You summed up exact how ive been feeling and my rational!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Kendi said:


> Hi Ladies, anyone having brown mucus discharge when you wipe? I should be 5 week a few days a long.

I had this happen off and on for the 1st 8 weeks and my DS1 was just fine :hugs:


----------



## Oswin

Thank you Tara. I'm so glad I have you all. 

Ok, so this is mildly annoying and mildly amusing. FACEBOOK HAS JUST OUTED ME! :dohh: I forgot to cancel my stupid Babygaga pregnancy weeks thing, and it's posted on my wall that I'm 9 weeks pregnant. Everyone's thrilled but confused! I'm gobsmacked haha!


----------



## Suzy18

Oswin said:


> Thank you Tara. I'm so glad I have you all.
> 
> Ok, so this is mildly annoying and mildly amusing. FACEBOOK HAS JUST OUTED ME! :dohh: I forgot to cancel my stupid Babygaga pregnancy weeks thing, and it's posted on my wall that I'm 9 weeks pregnant. Everyone's thrilled but confused! I'm gobsmacked haha!

Oh My god Oswin!!! What a crazy way to announce the world. LOL! :happydance:
Are you OK with all of this?


----------



## Button#

Oh no Oswin! Oh well at least it saves you worrying about how to tell people!


----------



## Oswin

I'm a bit pissed, and even more worried for the scan now, as if it's bad news I'll be telling the world now! Plus i had a cute announcement all ready.


----------



## Tove

Oh no Oswin!!! How annoying to be outed on facebook like that!! That's why I don't use fb anymore, it seems like it wants to connect to so many sites, some of which are private! How unfortunate that your announcement was spoiled :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Oswin, not exactly how anyone wants to share the news! :dohh: I'm sure everything will go just fine with your scan :dust:


----------



## Kalabear

Hi bunnies! Hope you're all feeling well!!

Oswin.....how frustrating!! 
Kirsty..,sorry about the sickness but glad you have some good symptoms:hugs:

I went to the dr yesterday for thyroid results and meds for ms. Got b6 and unisom. He said to call back if it doesn't work in a week. My thyroid is heading in the right direction which is great news and I got to see the baby:happydance: he pulled out the handheld ultrasound to ease my anxiety and I could see baby!! Couldn't really detect a heartbeat as it was a handheld but I could see flickering and I knew what that was!! I was so excited!! 
We also discussed vbac or repeat c section and I don't get a answer until meeting with the surgeon so still more wait and see but that's okay with me :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no oswin! I got the babygaga app aswell but not used coz it said you have to sign in with fb to use it and I was scared that would happen to me!


----------



## xanzaba

Lotsoflaughs- our the puppy is tiny and everyone keeps joking about kidnapping her. In my mind I keep thinking go ahead! Of course I don't really mean it. We live in a building where a lot of people have dogs and there are a lot of single people raising puppies. I haven't told anyone that I'm pregnant, so I keep quiet so as not to sound like a complete whiner! But when you're dreaming of going to bed at 8 and know the puppy has to go out at 10, it's really tough! Plus, this is a really busy time at work for me. I wish I could just hire someone to live my life and go to bed for the next 3 days...


----------



## TaraCathryn

Kalabear, congrats on seeing your bean! My sis had an amazing vbac, so I know they can be awesome. Hopefully you are able to do whatever feels right to you! 

Oswin, dang! Facebook strikes again!:dohh: I'm glad you're not too distraught about it. Totally irritating, though! I permanently logged out of Facebook the last time I accidentally tapped the "like" button on a blog I was reading (stupid touch screens) and then I couldn't even remove it! It's crazy how invasive it can be!

I'm going to lunch with my mom today so I can tell her the news. I was going to do a cute announcement at dinner tonight, but since I haven't even had a dr appt yet, it just scares me to make a big deal out of it. So I'll just tell my mom and beg her not to tell anyone besides my dad, and not to buy anything, especially not to hint to DD, and not to even ask me about it until after my scan! I have a feeling she won't be very surprised.


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty That's good your symptoms are strong not long until your scan!

Oswin oh dear! That's annoying fb is so invasive but everybody is on it so you miss out if not lol 

I have absolutely no appetite :( every food makes me feel sick and queasy I do t know what to do. Today I managed granola only and now I feel yuk :( I am starving but i can't eat anything. I even went to asda and ended up with nothing. So annoying, anyone else no appetite?


----------



## Lithodora

Oswin thats crazy, I'd die if that happened. Will avoid linking anything to fb!! 

I'm dreading telling my mum. She won't be expecting it (neither were we!), she most likely won't be best pleased, and has a tendency to focus on the negatives when surprised by a situation. I love her to bits but this is her one flawed area!


----------



## citymouse

Fx'd to you mamas getting scans soon! I'm sure they'll be great. 

Oswin, how annoying! I almost did the same thing to myself on Pinterest... I tried to make a private "Maternity fashion" board and it made a public board! But I hadn't pinned anything yet so I don't think it would have shown up for anyone unless someone had clicked to my profile in that exact minute. 

Last time we never announced on Facebook. I posted a couple of baby-related updates for family only and we told most of our friends in person or they found out by word of mouth. 

I can fall asleep fine at night but this morning I woke up at 4:40 and couldn't get back to sleep until after 6. And then the dog woke me up at 6:30 doing this weird choking/sneezing thing he does. 

We had a high-maintenance dog when my daughter was born -- we didn't have a yard so he had to be walked out on the street. He passed away last year and now we have two dogs, one of whom poops like five times a day. At least we have a yard now! But I still don't like to let them out alone at night, because there are coyotes in the area. So we'll have to see what develops.

We just adopted the second dog in June... DH wasn't wild about the idea but I guess he felt bad that I was so sad about not getting pregnant. As soon as we had the ultrasound, he was like, "Can we give away the second dog now?" Um, NO. He's a sweetie but a total pain in the neck. (The dog, not DH... well, maybe both of them.)


----------



## xkirstyx

Me Scottish!!!!! All iv had is soup! And I forced that down! Nausea is so so bad today and keep bringing up sick


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and bras-wise I'm mostly just not wearing underwires, which I just went back to maybe 6 months ago. Poor DH. I never got very impressive boobs, even when breastfeeding.


----------



## Button#

I'm feeling the same Scottish. I know I've got to eat or I'll feel worse but I really can't face eating anything.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I feel so bad for those who are feeling terrible! I'm not very nauseous at all (yet?), but I have to force myself to eat because nothing sounds even remotely appetizing. But the queasiness is much better when I eat. 

Citymouse, you're cracking me up. Sounds so much like my DH!

Question for those with little ones at home: Would you have still gotten the pets you have if you had had your baby first? I have a dog & two cats and I love them dearly, but I got the cats when I was 18 and the dog at 20. If I had known what life was going to be like with a kid (and how destructive indoor cats can be), I would certainly have held off! Saw a friend with a 6-month old and she felt the same. I would never get rid of them, but life would be a lot simpler if I'd known better.


----------



## Lithodora

What destructive things do your cats do? We have two indoor cats and all that has suffered slightly is our leather couch and hairy windowsills.


----------



## TaraCathryn

They have clawed the legs of our dining table and chairs completely to death, destroyed one side of our old sofa, climbed the blinds at our old house, and have made little marks from kneading in the arms of our leather chair. They have plenty of scratching surfaces, I tried foil, sticky tape, etc. on the table, nothing has helped. I have tried keeping "soft paws" claw covers on them but they cost a fortune, only stay on for a matter of days, and I've never been able to get them on myself (the vet has done it). Between that and everything I own being irretrievably saturated with fur, it's just tiring. Plus I badly want a new table and DH won't buy one until the cats die! They're only 12!


----------



## Perplexed

Tara- I have a cat at my mom's. She was mine but when I moved out mom couldn't part with her so I had to give up my rights. 

I'm thinking of adopting another cat once DH, dd & I move into our new house. my cat hasn't really been destructive. she used to scratch the back of an old couch but ever since the upholstery's been changed we've been leaving a small blanket on the back of the couch and she hasn't been scratching it. it does come down to the cat's personality. I guess I do have to think of it more carefully once we've moved! 

As for the queasiness, I started losing my appetite last week and gotten queasy whenever I couldn't eat. now I have semi constant queasiness that can be controlled to some extent with sparkling water. but I do have some triggers like my tea lattes...but I have to have at least one or I get a headache! I think it was the same last pregnancy, aversion to milk and tea lattes!


----------



## Beankeeper

Oswin said:


> Thank you Tara. I'm so glad I have you all.
> 
> Ok, so this is mildly annoying and mildly amusing. FACEBOOK HAS JUST OUTED ME! :dohh: I forgot to cancel my stupid Babygaga pregnancy weeks thing, and it's posted on my wall that I'm 9 weeks pregnant. Everyone's thrilled but confused! I'm gobsmacked haha!

Oh no!!! Considering you weren't telling anyone, that's so awkward! You'll look back at this in years to come & smile but eeeekkkk in the meantime xx


----------



## Missnurse

I think I'm just worried about my scan as I still don't have sore boobs or much noticeable change in them. Even though I have plenty of other reassuring symptoms 

Does anyone have any idea if breastfeeding makes a difference to how your boobs are in subsequent pregnancies? I didn't bf my dd and my boobs were sore with both her and DS. I bf DS and went from a D cup to a B cup once my supply dried up so I'm wondering if that is why there isn't much change yet


----------



## citymouse

I didn't have sore boobs with my first. I breastfed for 20 months, and I wouldn't call them sore now... if I really squeeze them it's uncomfortable, but overall they don't feel any different.

Nothing feels different! This pregnancy is so much like my last one. I had a close friend who also had a symptomless first pregnancy but her second is kicking her a$$ so I figured I'd probably have that happen, too. Nope. Farm stock over here! 

I will always have a dog, if I have anything to say about it! Adopting the second one may have been a mistake (he is young and has questionable judgment when it comes to pooping locales), but he's so sweet and the two dogs love each other so much (after a little bit of a power struggle in the beginning). I'd never get rid of him.

Dogs are part of who I am. My first dog was my first baby, basically. He was like my best friend! He came to work with me and then when I started working from home, he hung out with me all day. When my daughter was born, he would stay right by us all the time... he loved her so much. After he died (it wasn't expected, he was only 7), I knew I needed another dog right away. I just love the energy they bring to a house.


----------



## citymouse

All right, I changed my ticker to reflect the later due date -- April 15, 2015. But I'm not happy about it! :sulk:


----------



## GreyGirl

We're in the massively heartbreaking place of having to consider rehoming our dog. We've had him for 4 years and he's amazing. Before we moved house (when I was pregnant last time) he was fine being left...somehow it just blew his mind and for the last 2 years leaving him has been stressful for all. We're currently having to resort to sedatives to try and help and if they don't, he'll need to go somewhere with another Greyhound. 
It's breaking my heart as he's perfect in every other way, he is perfect with our toddler, great on and off lead, with other dogs and no trouble when we're home...I wish I could just explain we'll be back and he can relax :( :( :(


----------



## Oswin

So sorry Grey. Hope it doesn't come to it. Have you tried a crate or dog trainer? X


----------



## citymouse

Ah, sad, Grey. I hope the meds work. He sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## GreyGirl

Oswin said:


> So sorry Grey. Hope it doesn't come to it. Have you tried a crate or dog trainer? X

Yes, he went MENTAL in the crate and screamed literally the whole time we were out. He's not normally constant. We've also been in contact with dog trainers and tried their suggestions to no avail. We've done food/no food, radio/no radio, more walks/less walks, more freedom/less freedom...I've wracked my brains for 2 years for a way to help him, I never wanted to have to medicate him :(



citymouse said:


> Ah, sad, Grey. I hope the meds work. He sounds like a sweetie.

Thank you, me too. He's fantastic.

This picture was taken a couple of weeks ago and it breaks my heart to think this bond might be broken. I'm at the point where we've been trying for 2 years to help him and now I'm pregnant again he's already getting worse. He's 8 and I have to think of what's best for him...I wish I knew what it was :(


----------



## citymouse

Is he food motivated at all? Have you ever worked with a clicker? It basically provides really clear positive feedback. You have to teach them to love it at first, which is easy, as you just click and give them an awesome treat, and repeat until the sound of the clicker makes them happy.

You could try desensitizing him by building up the time you leave -- stay in the room with him, click and treat. Go sit by the door, click and toss treats to him. Step out into the hall and come back immediately, click and treat and repeat 20 times. Step out and wait five seconds, click and treat, repeat 20 times. Wait ten seconds. Thirty. A minute. Two minutes -- repeating each one many times. Do longer times when he's in the room, randomly popping your head in the door in to click and toss him a treat before you duck out. 

My dogs (especially the new one) have a lot of separation anxiety. We have a baby gate separating two parts of the house and the new dog would sit there and shriek if I left him on the side I wasn't on. We had a trainer come and help with desensitizing and it helped a lot. 

Just an idea.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I had a really rough day Wednesday when, according to my u/s, I just turned 8 weeks. Now, suddenly my symptoms are changing some. My greasy hair and broken out skin have cleared up. My hair is great now and my skin is perfect. My nausea has gone way down. Instead of just feeling nauseous at certain times, my stomach just starts feeling bad occasionally. Like I was chewing gum today and I just couldn't take it anymore.
I am still fatigued like before. I am still very sensitive to smells. I am still having crazy dreams. I am still moody. lol So, I guess all of this is just a normal change. Anyone else have any changes around this time? I don't recall this from my last pregnancy.


----------



## maggz

I'm sorry Grey that sounds really difficult. I would try what citymouse suggested, my dog loves the clicker! He knows it's training time (=he gets treats) when we pull it out and it made teaching him to sit, stay, lay, and roll SO easy. Seriously I never would have thought it was so easy, so I swear by the clicker. I'd watch a few videos on it first and then see if it's something you'd be up for trying. 

Tara your cats sound high maintenance! We only have one dog (who is being very clingy these days) and I think that's enough for now, especially with the baby coming. 

AFM I was really worrying for the past couple of days that something was wrong cause my little bit of symptoms I had were kinda gone, but then the little one reminded me it's still there by having me throw up this morning (for the first time). :haha: I guess that's what I get for doubting!


----------



## Eidson23

That's so sad! My lab mix had *severe* separation anxiety, too. Not to the point where she destroyed everything, but she was definitely suffering when we were away. We got another dog, and now she's fine. It's like they entertain eachother when we're away. Not to mention, she sees that the other dog is fine when we're gone, so it like calms her down.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Grey, that's so sad. My dog was abandoned to the shelter twice before we got him; we were his third home within his first year of life. So his separation anxiety was horrendous. We are lucky because he responded well to obedience training and crating. It's awful to have to make those decisions, but in the end only you can decide what's best for your pup and your family. 

Rebecca, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I'm sorry I don't remember; how far behind your expected dates was your u/s? Everything is probably fine; the hair & skin getting better actually makes sense as it's common for your body to adjust to the new levels of hormones & oils & all that good stuff. When's your next appt?


----------



## Oswin

Rebecca, my nausea etc eased off at 8 wks 4 days, and last time at 8 wks.


----------



## xanzaba

Rebecca- I had patches of eczema on my elbows even before I knew I was pregnant. I was wondering how I scraped my elbows, so I guess that was my first symptom. Well, I bought some cream for it and it cleared up. Then I was convinced I wasn't pregnant anymore! I started temping in the mornings, watching my temps stay high was reassuring. Oy, pregnancy craziness :)


----------



## citymouse

Just today I noticed that only about a quarter of my leg hairs had grown in since last time I shaved. My hair growth slowed way down during my last pregnancy, too. (Then post-partum, it grew super fast and fell out in giant clumps. Very glamorous.)


----------



## mommyof2peas

What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Eidson23

That is too precious! Your daughter on the left is hysterical! She looks like she's trying so hard to be surprised :rofl: so cute!


----------



## RebeccaR19

xanzaba- I didn't even think to take my temperature. But I am going to assume that it is still up because I'm so hot I can't even stand a blanket when I'm sleeping. And I'm usually someone who likes to be covered up all night.

mommyof2peas- Cute!


----------



## northern_me

My symptoms disappeared during week 8 and reared their ugly head again in week 9.

Well ladies, I officially said goodbye to my jeans tonight. I packed long pants for the cabin. I wore them four days ago. They are now not coming anywhere near doing up. Good thing it's just OH and DD here because I'm going around with them undone!


----------



## citymouse

Cute picture!

Bye-bye, jeans! I haven't tried mine on... I'm afraid!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Grey-that so sad, I hope it gets better or there's something that you guys can figure out! When we first brought out LO home we were scared we would have to regime our pup because he got soooooooo depressed. Wouldn't eat , wouldn't come around. I had to feed him by hand on our kitchen floor, it was heartbreaking. Even now he's very hesitant around her, will lick her hands and feet and she screams with joy and laughs but if we try to sit her by him he'll just kind of slink away. Makes me sad that I know he feels displaced. I'm sure hell get more used to it as time goes on. Fxd for some behavioral changes in your lovely pet!

20dpo beta came back at 1200 (31 hour doubling time) which seems great but I still have zero symptoms. Interesting question about the BFing and breast tenderness. I keep waiting for them to be sore but maybe I've desensitized them?? I had a loss at6 weeks last year(found at 12 week scan) so I get nervous without symptoms. I had actually called my doctor the first time bc I felt weird that I didn't have any symptoms and he told me "I was just one of the lucky ones"...yea, not so much!


----------



## Dini

Hard to catch up after a whole day! Thank you to all who responded to my being scared comment. I'm glad it's not just me. I read someone's blog that said her mom told her that the "M" word was not allowed to be said out loud and that his was her baby, and they were only going to think happy thoughts because preparing for the worst doesn't make it any easier, just takes the joy out of such a wonderful time. She said everytime she worried she would tell herself "this is my baby and we will be fine" so I've tried that today and it does seem to help. 

Oswin, so sorry!! Fb can be horrible! I hardly ever use it anymore except maybe once a month to check messages. I'm sure your scan will go great!

Grey I'm so sad about your doggie. I hate to watch an animal suffer! I have cats and two dogs and my cats claw everything, my couches, they've ruined the wood trim in one bedroom but the hairy windowsills and hairy table cloths drive me nuts! 

As for my cup size, I haven't had to change bra sizes because before pregnancy I was about an A1/2 lol so I had a gap in all my B bras but can't wear an A as I'm too big around, hard to find a 38A lol. Well now I fill out my bras but if I get much bigger I may have to go up. Wow. Never thought I'd wear a C! 

Forgot to mention the coffee thing, I cut out all caffeine when I found out I was pregnant but I'd already pretty much given up pop and I would only drink coffee a few days a week. But I could sure use it, this fatigue is kicking my butt!

My nausea wasn't terrible today, just bad this morning, almost threw up brushing my teeth. I've been crampy off and on and my uterus feels full and I'm so bloated!! But I am happy To wake up to nausea because it means I'm pregnant lol!!


----------



## citymouse

Dini, I feel you on the small bras. Apparently my rib cage is out of proportion to my meager cup size, because 36A can be really hard to find! I think I could get away with a B-cup now but maybe that's just wishful thinking, ha ha.

I was having a terrible time when we hit a year of TTC... the last week of the 2ww made me so sad every month, because you want to hope you're pregnant -- being positive feels so important -- but you don't want to get your hopes up and have them dashed. I felt many months like I had conceived but the zygote (or blastocyst or whatever it is at that stage) just wasn't implanting. And one day I had this sort-of revelation that if that was what was happening, it was because those little souls were just meant to be with me for however short or long a time it happened to be. And that they were all just taking turns having a mommy, and that at one point the one who was going to stick around and see what being born is all about would find its way to me. 

It's all a little oogie-boogie considering I'm not even religious, but it was very comforting to me. So that's sort of how I'm thinking about the pregnancy... I'm the mommy this little soul needs right now. There's no point worrying about the negative outcomes when they haven't happened yet!


----------



## Perplexed

Grey, I'm so sorry about your dog. I hope you do find a solution that works best. 

when I had dd I stayed with my mom for a few weeks in my old room. my old room used to be my cat's home when she was a kitten and all of a sudden it was closed off from her and not only that but there's also a person constantly screaming in there! She stopped eating and stopped being active altogether :( it was very sad. it took a change of diet and opening up the room to her again for her to go back to being her usual self. She still gets apprehensive about dd. She'll come close and investigate but as soon as dd makes a sound my cat will slowly run away. I'm hopeful that things will get better though.

mommyof2peas- the picture is so cute!

northern- sorry about your jeans :(

dini- I was such a worrier in my previous pregnancy and it really took away from my enjoyment of it, and it was so special. I think that's why I was so broody so early. this time determined not to worry. worrying won't change the outcome, it'll just take away from these important moments that we'll never get back. 

as for breast changes. my previous pregnancy symptoms included extremely sore breasts. I went from 34C to 34DD & 34E, by 2nd tri, and by 3rd tri I was strictly wearing 38E & felt massive. I also gained a lot of weight that pregnancy which probably made a difference. I bf my dd for 4 or 4 and a half months before drying up/stopping completely. 

this time however no breast soreness (yet?) but I wear 34E, 32E if I could find it. which is rare lol. I did lose weight but I guess not enough for the cup size to reduce. I just don't want to have to find even bigger bras this time!

citymouse- very positive way to look at it <3 I love it.


----------



## xanzaba

Lol dini and citymouse- I also had a hard time finding 36As! I'm tall (5'9) and have always been a bit flat chested. Often saleswomen try to convince me that 36B was pretty much the same thing. I walked around with gapping B cups, but after gaining a little weight they started fitting. Now, with pregnancy, they are even getting a bit snug!

Grey, I'm sorry to hear about your sweet dog. I hope the meds work and he can continue being part of the family.

citymouse- I like how you think about the little souls even though I also am not religious. Last August I was so sure I was pregnant, but AF came. Now, after 2 1/2 years I finally saw a BFP for the first time, so I can't believe this is happening. I find myself talking to my stomach, calling it Victoria, and giving it little massages in the shower.

It's way too hot here to even try on jeans. My summer wardrobe consists mainly of flowing dresses and shorts and tees, but my shorts that don't have stretch are getting a little uncomfortable. I'm really looking forward to sweater weather and long pants, but I'll have to see what will fit. Did any of you ladies continue to wear your regular clothes with those bellybands? If so, how do they work?


----------



## Perplexed

xanzaba I only saw bellybands with a youtube vlogger about how you keep your jeans buttons open to use the belly band...that made me a bit uncomfortable so I never bothered trying them myself. 

I just got maternity jeggings last time that I still wear now, lol. And picked up a few maternity jeans at c&a. i figure last time i never really tried to dress up and was just too tired and i don't want to be the same this time!


----------



## Button#

Sorry about your doggy Grey

Mo2p fab photo!

I'm feeling a bit better this morning, let's hope it lasts!


----------



## Beanonorder

Mo2p lovely pic!

Tara as for the animals yes I think we would have thought twice about getting our cat. We had two and the other one was great but he unfortunately ran away and then got run over. Very sad. The female that we still have misses him terribly but won't tolerate a new cat either. She is very loud and meows constantly. She is also peeing all over. She got really bad when dd was born and now she's starting all her nonsense again now that we've moved. We're really worried about what the reaction will be when this one arrives. 

As for cup sizes.... always a depressing topic for me! I'm only an A cup and everyone told me to just wait until I was pregnant. Well nothing changed throughout my entire first pregnancy or with breastfeeding. And so far no changes either. I'm not expecting anything to happen. I think I just have to accept the a great cleavage is not in the cards for me!!!!

Oswin sorry about your FB outing! I would die because I just don't want work to find out yet. 

My belly seems to be ever growing! I work in a very male dominated school so its making me really self-conscious! Anyway.... only a few more weeks before they all know that I'm not overindulging, just growing a tiny human!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Good morning! I woke up at 6:15 this morning very sick. I was dry-heaving; I guess probably because there was nothing on my stomach. So, I took a zofran. I think the way I feel sick is just changing with the newest week. We'll see. I can't lie. It was actually a relief to me. 

Xanzaba- I did take my temp, and it was still up there. So, that's good too. Also, I tried belly bands in my last pregnancy, but I never liked them. You just leave your jeans or skirt unbottoned and/or unzipped and you put the belly band over it. I didn't like it because my jeans were always popping out from under the belly band, and I didn't find that the band held up well. It started unraveling. I had a much easier time with regular maternity clothes.

Perplexed- I know what you mean. I've been on the hunt for cute maternity clothes. I am determined to be as stylish as possible this time.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, Old Navy has maternity skinny jeans and really nice sweaters!

This week is dragging! I feel like I should be 9w5d at least!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca- i wore my maternity jeans today with a cute t shirt and dh said, "those jeans look like manly jeans," lol!! I was trying so hard!!! I think I'll try asos...I got a few things from asos last time on sale.


----------



## mwah_xx

:waves: can I please come in and join you all now, was too nervous before but had an early dating scan today that put me at 5+5 and edd 27 April with #2!

I started to read but got a bit sidetracked I will catch up and see how everyone is doing!

Oh oh I do have one question, the harmony test? Is this a US thing? My Dr is recommending it but I don't know how much of that is because of the insurance aspect as I'm in Dubai and its pricey.....x


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Mwah! Congratulations! As far as I understand it, they can do those tests internationally but the results are always processed in the US, because there is a very small amount of labs who can do them. They are expensive without insurance. Not sure what insurance is like in Dubai, maybe if you're indicated for the test (advanced age, history of chromosomal abnormalities, something else) then it would be covered? 

Rebecca, glad you're feeling... er... worse! Lol.

I have a big bin of maternity clothes in the garage, but I need DH to get them down for me. I'll definitely be a bit choosier this time, I've sort of refined my personal style since 2011 and there were a lot of mat clothes that made me feel really frumpy and dumpy. Probably going to buy some new pieces. I think the rule will be that if I wouldn't wear a non-maternity version of it, no way will I buy it. 

I actually love the point where you start to show and you get to dress a whole new body shape. It's so opposite the usual process of trying to minimize every part of your body.

But I don't feel like I'm showing at all. Last time around now I was really bloated, and this time I feel normal. Maybe my steady diet of chocolate and Cheetos is paying off!


----------



## xkirstyx

Had another big fresh red bleed this afternoon. Tuesday needs to hurry up for this scan now!!!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Kirsty, take it easy... can you put your feet up and relax? Hard with little ones, I know.


----------



## Eva24

Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop by and see how everyone is doing? To update you, I went for a scan on Wednesday at what I thought was 7 weeks however baby measured 6w 1d. I have to go back this Wednesday coming just to check it's my dates that are out (which is possible) and not a case of baby not growing as it should. Baby had a lovely fast heartbeat which i guess is a good sign. Was a very emotional experience.. I cried the minute she turned the screen around! Fingers crossed this next scan is goes well and it's just my dates which are wrong!


----------



## xkirstyx

citymouse said:


> Oh, Kirsty, take it easy... can you put your feet up and relax? Hard with little ones, I know.

Bleeding stopped straight away and hubby let me have a lie down in bed for a couple of hours. X


----------



## xkirstyx

Eva24 said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop by and see how everyone is doing? To update you, I went for a scan on Wednesday at what I thought was 7 weeks however baby measured 6w 1d. I have to go back this Wednesday coming just to check it's my dates that are out (which is possible) and not a case of baby not growing as it should. Baby had a lovely fast heartbeat which i guess is a good sign. Was a very emotional experience.. I cried the minute she turned the screen around! Fingers crossed this next scan is goes well and it's just my dates which are wrong!

I was a week behind at my scan two weeks ago I should of been 6 weeks but scan just showed a empty sac at 5 weeks. I know how you feel! This has been the worst two week wait ever! Stay positive at the fact you seen your baby with a nice healthy heartbeat! I'm praying I see the same on Tuesday xxx


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scans ladies.


----------



## xanzaba

Kristy- I know it's scary, I had that too. Are you having AF type cramps? If not, that's good. I had a subchorionic hemorrhage, which is some bleeding in the uterus and it is not necessarily scary. I had a cold I was fighting off, and when I started taking vitamin c it got better. I guess it makes sense- vitamin c helps with all kinds of healing and there is some (anecdotal) evidence that it works.

Good luck at your scan- it was really reassuring for me to see the heartbeat and I'm hoping it's the same for you. I had a yolk sac and that's it at 5 1/2 weeks, and a healthy heartbeat and normal size at 7 :hugs:

Rebecca, glad the temping is giving you some peace of mind :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks hun I have a
Haemorrhage aswell and they warned me I would have bleeding from it so I'm just hoping it's that. Cramping no worse than what I always have. Iv had bleeding with my other two kiddies aswell so it's not new to me. I had a
Hamatoma with my son and was warned I could loose him but all was fine just loads of bleeding. I wasn't told this hemorrhage would risk miscarriage but it will cause bleeding. Still trying my best to stay positive it's just very very hard seeing bright red blood!


----------



## Oswin

Oh Kirsty, huge hugs, I can't imagine how hard it must be to see. You'll be fine I'm sure!! 

My bbubba measured behind at 7 weeks too, and with my son too. I have a scan tomorrow, so really hoping baby will have grown.


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with the scan oswin! I'm sure everything will be fine xxx


----------



## Suzy18

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Oswin!

Hopefully everything will be ok with the scan on Tuesday Kirsty! I admire you are being so calm. If it were me I probably wouldn't rest until I went to the ER and got a reassurance scan.

Hope everyone is feeling OK today. AFM I'm alright except for the fact that I weighed myself today and I did not like what I saw. I gained some holiday weight but it's too much, especially for my 1st trimester. So my resolution is to eat healthy and try to stay away from sweets as much as possible and start exercising again. Nothing drastic but just enough to get moving again. I feel like I've been so nauseous all the time that all I wanna do is lie on the couch. Ai...


----------



## citymouse

Suzy, I just reached that conclusion myself. Especially as I'm not even nauseous, there's no excuse for me to indulge in whatever sounds good. Luckily my scale was out of batteries today so I couldn't weigh myself. I might wait a couple of days and see if I can make any progress.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- I'm sorry to hear about your bleeding. I hope you have a great scan on Tuesday. 

Oswin- Good luck tomorrow! I will definitely be on here checking to see how things went!


----------



## mwah_xx

Wow this moves fast!

Kristy good luck on Tues and oswin good luck today!


----------



## Perplexed

mwah- welcome! :) 

citymouse- good idea, if there isn't a non maternity version of it then don't wear it is good advice! I definitely need to be choosier this time too. 

kristy- so sorry about your bleed. it's so scary to see blood, I had several bleeds last pregnancy and completely understand.


----------



## Perplexed

Eva & oswin: good luck on your scans!

suzy: I'm scared to step on the scale myself. I haven't been eating much but the things I do eat are just not the right things lol.

I'm having my first prenatal appointment today. having a bit of a transportation issue so I hope I don't have to reschedule. I'd heard this doc is very pro natural which is why I wanted to see her. wasn't easy getting an appointment!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Kirsty, Oswin, thinking about you ladies & fx for your scans. 

I liked belly bands for transitioning. And I agree with you all, no way I am dressing so dumpy this time. I have worked really hard to develop a sense of style over the last couple of years and I'm going to keep it through pregnancy and all. :)

Spent the last couple days around my sis & her DH; they both kept saying things like "potentially pregnant." I was like, no, I am *definitely* pregnant! What's this potentially BS? It's like because I haven't been to the doctor, I'm not officially pregnant! And this from my normally faultless sis. Ugh. 

Come ooooon September 10th!! At least this week should go pretty fast!


----------



## citymouse

I think people are just really cautious because there's a lot more realism out there than there used to be. That said, I think referring to a definitely pregnant person as "potentially" pregnant is erring a bit too far on the side of caution! 

My husband is very reluctant to talk about the long term, or even to discuss names yet (though I got a few out of him the other day!). At this point, I'm determined to enjoy this pregnancy, not spend the whole time worried about something that has a very small chance of happening.

Speaking of maternity clothes (and mommy brain, apparently), today I got two packages of clothes I ordered last week online... I've apparently taken my "only wear it if you'd wear a non-mat version" rule seriously as I ordered both maternity and non-maternity chambray tunics. And a pair of leggings, which I totally forgot about because I ordered two more pairs today. So. I clearly have oatmeal where my brain used to live.


----------



## xkirstyx

Iv had no more bleeding. Hopefully today will be a better day x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I thought I'd finally stop lurking :flower:

I am 6 weeks today with #3 - due on April 27.


----------



## xkirstyx

AmeliePoulain said:


> I thought I'd finally stop lurking :flower:
> 
> I am 6 weeks today with #3 - due on April 27.

Yay :-D


----------



## Perplexed

Tara- I would also be so annoyed about the potentially pregnant thing. you're pregnant!!! my DH at my previous pregnancy used to say "we'll know you're pregnant when the bump shows," as if the pregnancy test, blood test & u/s don't count for anything! he accepted it fast this time though. 

citymouse- receiving clothes one has forgotten about is so fun! 

amelie- welcome :)


----------



## Oswin

Congratulations Amelie!


----------



## Scottish

Welcome Amelie :flower:

Good luck today oswin! 

Kirsty hope the bleeding stays away for you!

Hope everyone ok here xxxx


----------



## Oswin

Three hours and counting. Feeling sick, stomach doing somersaults.


----------



## Perplexed

Oswin- I'm sure it'll be okay! 

I'm going to see my new ob today & have lots of questions. I hope I don't get nervous/shy and change my mind about asking lol.


----------



## northern_me

Good luck Oswin!

So I usually find baby's heart beat if I'm going to find it first thing in the morning. How much is baby supposed to be moving at 9 weeks? Usually I get a few different heart rates. I got 158ish today but Holy COW what a racket! I'm pretty sure I heard baby move because I've never heard anything like that before! I was under the impression it wasn't moving much yet but maybe I'm wrong? I can't feel it obviously but there was so much swooshing around (not the normal swooshing sound you find, totally different).


----------



## Oswin

I read that they do move now :thumbup:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oswin, thinking about you! :hugs:

Welcome Amelie & Mwah! I'm glad you decided to join us! :howdy:


----------



## xanzaba

Amelie- welcome and h&h 9 months!

Oswin- good luck today :)

Tara- I have told a few close friends, no family. My mom and sister are both attention hogs and will make it all about them. And if, forbid anything go wrong, I couldn't stand the over the top sympathy (that would, again, be all about them- "oh it's so sad losing a grandchild!").

In our couple, I'm the overly cautious one. I refuse to say, or let DH say, that we're having a baby. I'm just pregnant for now. Before the BFP, DH talked to all kinds of strangers about trying to have a baby. Fortunately, he only did it when he was out of town, talking to cabbies and stuff. 

So far, I've only told 3 people- my office mate and good friend that has a 1 year old and had the same doctor, a good friend who tried for a while and had some complications, and finally one of my closest friends that I was supposed to visit this week, but had to cancel per doctor's orders. 

My parents are coming up for their birthdays in September and we're planning on telling them if everything is okay. At that point, if we get there, I'll be around 12 weeks and more confident.


----------



## Perplexed

northern- probably baby is moving by 9 weeks even if we can't feel it so that must be what you heard! 

xanzaba- I feel I'd go crazy if I can't tell people! I haven't told my close friends and I feel I can't wait. planning to tell them after the 12 wk scan. 

I met my new ob today and she's great! she said my due date is the 16th of April but I guess I'll take whatever is given at the 12 wk scan. but she told me that I must workout which is a huge plus in my book!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome Amelie!

Northern- That is so cool to be able to detect movement on your doppler! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Thinking of you oswin x


----------



## Oswin

SCAN WANT WELL!! Measuring 8+4, so baby's grown perfectly since my last scan, plus added an extra 2 days growth :D He's 19.21mm. Strong little heartbeat, which we even heard for a few seconds!! :cloud9: :cry: Implantation site is perfect: he's in the fundus (top) where he's meant to be, so obviously the early scan was just not very clear. I'm SO happy, can't stop crying! The photo isn't brilliant, but we saw him really clearly, little bumpy face :cloud9:

https://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_6989_zpsd3aaa945.jpg


----------



## RebeccaR19

:happydance: Yay Oswin! I am so excited for you! Adorable little baby in there!!


----------



## Scottish

Aww that's great oswin! I am v happy for you! Great scan x


----------



## northern_me

Oswin! The most precious bean!


----------



## TaraCathryn

OSWIN! Apparently I have been holding my breath for you all morning because as soon as I saw your post I said YAY! out loud. DH & DD were like, what? :haha:
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance:

I will try to wait to start holding my breath for you girls having scans within the next few days. Man! This is intense. At least I can live vicariously through your good news until I get my own! :hugs:


----------



## Tove

Woohoo Oswin! Great news! :) Seeing your post makes me long for my scan even more, but I have a little more than 3 weeks wait to go...


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls, I don't know if anyone remembers me but I joined the group right at the start and then went off as I had a horrible lot of bleeding that lasted ages. We feared the worst but finally we have had a scan and seen the heartbeat :) So I'm back in after a horrible painful ten days of tears, worries and sadness. We had a threatened miscarriage and just pray now that everything will be ok.

They also pushed my dates back from 9 weeks to 7.5 - so I've lost time which is annoying but who cares as they found my darling baby. Feeling so sick most of the day which is rough, eating SOOOOOO much, putting on weight already but at least baby was ok when we had the scan.

How is everyone? x


----------



## Button#

Yay great scan Oswin!

Caz - I hope baby is ok now, sorry you feel so rough.


----------



## northern_me

Caz- welcome back! Glad everything is ok! 

My DD is pushing all my buttons today and I hear that Starbucks has started their pumpkin spice lattes so I'm off to indulge to supplement wine.


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats Oswin!

Are there any other ladies who won't be getting a scan until 12 weeks? Can we band together and wait together while the rest have scans at 6-9 weeks???


----------



## Disneybaby26

Beautiful scan Oswin!! :)

Northern-my due date is April 30th, thanks for the add!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Caz- I am sorry to hear about what you went through. But I am glad you ended up with good news! 

TaraCathryn- I know what you mean about living vicariously. I know I've already had a scan, but it feels like a really long time for me until I get my next one (where I should see a baby and not just a blob). It won't be until the very last day of September. So, I am living through everyone having scans right now. :)

I also think I feel my baby moving. I know that sounds ridiculous. But I don't know what else it could be. I started feeling it about 2 days ago. It happens at night. I feel it right in my uterus, and it is a like a localized mild tickling. It could be gas, but I would think I would actually have gas at the time I am feeling it, and I am not.


----------



## lauren26

Hello! I just found this thread. My EDD is 4/11/15! May I join?


----------



## mewolkens

Lauren26- Welcome to the fold! It took me a while to find this place too!

Wishing everyone luck on their upcoming scans!

I wanted to say thanks to the teachers who gave me heads up on being in the classroom while in first tri. Everybody was dead on with their advice. MS hasn't been a problem, but the fatigue is kicking my butt!:sleep:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome, Lauren! Welcome back, Caz; I'm so glad you've had good news! We have quite the group going here! :) 

I wish I wanted to do something! I feel okay for the most part, but it's really difficult to force myself to do anything. I really want to snuggle on the couch with DD and watch a movie! Like, for the next ten days!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks, so some time in October. Forever away!


----------



## Button#

I have my referral appointment tomorrow so I should get appointment letters for my booking in appointment and my scan in a weeks time. Both will be in October.


----------



## citymouse

Hurray, Oswin and Caz for good scans!

Welcome to Lauren and Amelie!

Well, I think my first symptoms are starting to make themselves known... fatigue and light-headedness. Last night, trying to get my super-energized 2-y.o. to let me put her eye drops in, I was so exhausted that I snapped at her, "I AM SO FRUSTRATED! YOU ARE MAKING ME SO SO SO SO FRUSTRATED!" And she thought my staccato delivery was hilaaaaarious, like I was doing it to be funny instead of out of pure exasperation. Luckily I even kind of made myself laugh so the tension eased up. 

And I've found myself getting light-headed in the evening, especially if I've been sitting for a while and then get up. Not a symptom I had with my first!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have my GP referral appt tomorrow too. No idea when I will see the midwife.


----------



## Lithodora

My gp appt is on Wednesday, scan will probably be mid October too. At least it's September tomorrow so it's only 6-7 weeks away... :coffee:


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaaay oswin!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## northern_me

I have a GP appointment on Friday. I'm hoping he will get the heart beat and we can do our announcement on the weekend!

So the Starbucks I went to doesn't have Pumpkin Spice yet. Big disappointment.

For those dealing with fatigue, I'm finding that if I keep going and push myself to continue on with my day and all of the things DD needs/wants, I'm not as tired. If I spend the day laying down doing nothing, I am useless.


----------



## sarahok

Congrats on your good scan Oswin. Sorry ladies who have to wait. I know that is so tough. (((Hugs)))

I'm so excited because we are going to tell my dad and his wife tonight. I have already told a couple of my close friends and my grandmother and sister. But my mom is passed away, as is DH's mother (and I would never dream of leaving a baby with his father, lol). So my dad and his wife will be the only real grandparents. I am so excited. I am my dad's only child, and this is my first, so it really is a special day. He has had some grandpa practice with his wife's grandkids, but I know it will be so special to him to have a real flesh and blood grandchild! 

He knows we have been trying a long time and were doing our first fertility treatment, but I have not updated him. And he is wise enough not to ask...just wait and know I will tell him what I want to when I want to. I got him a shirt, which I attached a picture of. I'm wondering if he'll look at it without really reading it and just wonder why I got him a "Godfather" shirt. Haha! Can't wait! I'll let you guys know how it goes. :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot 2014-08-31 13.47.16 copy.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## northern_me

Sarah what a great story and a great shirt! I'm sure your dad will be so excited.


----------



## Lithodora

Sarah that's so cute :)

We don't really do big announcements here, people just tend to tell family and close friends as they see them and then it filters down through people, so it's really interesting for me to read about the different ways people are announcing it abroad :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, that sucks about your pumpkin spice latte! What a bummer. 

Usually once I get moving I do much better, but then there are days like yesterday & today where I keep forcing myself to do stuff, but everything feels like a huge effort and I never feel any better.  Hopefully leaving the house for errands will perk me up! :)

Sarah, that's awesome and so exciting! I can't wait to hear how it goes. :)


----------



## Oswin

Sarah that is fantastic!!! If my dad was still alive I would be stealing that idea!!! Your dad sounds really lovely, lucky grandchild. 

Thank you for all the congrats and love xx


----------



## citymouse

Sarah, how cute! I love the shirt.

We don't do big announcements, but last time we found a platter of brownies that were labeled "Family Brownies" and DH bought one to take to his work with a little sign that said, "From DH, Citymouse, and Mouselet." Except the container they gave us didn't have a logo that said "Family Brownies" or anything, it was just a normal platter of brownies, so everyone just thought he decided for some reason to buy everyone brownies and randomly mention that we were having a baby.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol! That's funny city mouse!

Sara, that's an awesome shirt!! I'm sure the moment will be priceless, enjoy it!!

Northern-you are so right about if you can just get up and moving it doesn't seem that bad!! I wanted to get out for a walk with DD today but it's 90 degrees and soooo muggy. We did do a little trip to the mall but I digress, Thai on the couch beats out the walk...LOL useless, but yummy!! ;)

I've never been a big fan of fall-ish drinks-pumpkin and what not but that sounded strangely good to me!!

Anyone used hylands tablets for teething? I think my 5 month old is starting to teeth-constant whining, rejecting her bottle...she hates teething toys and I tried ice cubes in a wash cloth...help me, please! :(


----------



## Oswin

Citymouse :rofl: that's cracked me up!! 

Disney i recommend Ashton & Parsons, or any other, teething powder. Also breastmilk/formula ice-pops! And if it gets awful Anbesol.


----------



## Oswin

Ordered a Sonoline B :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oooooh great idea on the milk pops!! Thanks!! :)


----------



## lauren26

Thanks, ladies! I have a scan next week. I was supposed to book it between 8 & 10 weeks so it'll be a 9w scan. Looking forward to it! Nausea around the clock over here despite taking meds.


----------



## Scottish

caz_hills said:


> Hi girls, I don't know if anyone remembers me but I joined the group right at the start and then went off as I had a horrible lot of bleeding that lasted ages. We feared the worst but finally we have had a scan and seen the heartbeat :) So I'm back in after a horrible painful ten days of tears, worries and sadness. We had a threatened miscarriage and just pray now that everything will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> They also pushed my dates back from 9 weeks to 7.5 - so I've lost time which is annoying but who cares as they found my darling baby. Feeling so sick most of the day which is rough, eating SOOOOOO much, putting on weight already but at least baby was ok when we had the scan.
> 
> How is everyone? x

Welcome back :flower: I happy all was well with scan xxx



Lithodora said:


> Congrats Oswin!
> 
> Are there any other ladies who won't be getting a scan until 12 weeks? Can we band together and wait together while the rest have scans at 6-9 weeks???

Me :thumbup: my 12 weeks scan is 30th September (4 weeks Tuesday) my mw booking in appointment is in 2 weeks.



RebeccaR19 said:


> Caz- I am sorry to hear about what you went through. But I am glad you ended up with good news!
> 
> TaraCathryn- I know what you mean about living vicariously. I know I've already had a scan, but it feels like a really long time for me until I get my next one (where I should see a baby and not just a blob). It won't be until the very last day of September. So, I am living through everyone having scans right now. :)
> 
> I also think I feel my baby moving. I know that sounds ridiculous. But I don't know what else it could be. I started feeling it about 2 days ago. It happens at night. I feel it right in my uterus, and it is a like a localized mild tickling. It could be gas, but I would think I would actually have gas at the time I am feeling it, and I am not.

Doesn't sound ridiculous I sometimes get that feeling as well and swear it's baby :baby:



lauren26 said:


> Hello! I just found this thread. My EDD is 4/11/15! May I join?

Welcome :flower:



sarahok said:


> Congrats on your good scan Oswin. Sorry ladies who have to wait. I know that is so tough. (((Hugs)))
> 
> I'm so excited because we are going to tell my dad and his wife tonight. I have already told a couple of my close friends and my grandmother and sister. But my mom is passed away, as is DH's mother (and I would never dream of leaving a baby with his father, lol). So my dad and his wife will be the only real grandparents. I am so excited. I am my dad's only child, and this is my first, so it really is a special day. He has had some grandpa practice with his wife's grandkids, but I know it will be so special to him to have a real flesh and blood grandchild!
> 
> He knows we have been trying a long time and were doing our first fertility treatment, but I have not updated him. And he is wise enough not to ask...just wait and know I will tell him what I want to when I want to. I got him a shirt, which I attached a picture of. I'm wondering if he'll look at it without really reading it and just wonder why I got him a "Godfather" shirt. Haha! Can't wait! I'll let you guys know how it goes. :)

Yay sounds fab can't wait to hear how they take the news :happydance:



Afm today I have been feeling a bit better and not as nauseous! Tired though and not looking forward to work tomorrow :sleep: lol


----------



## citymouse

Disneybaby26 said:


> Anyone used hylands tablets for teething? I think my 5 month old is starting to teeth-constant whining, rejecting her bottle...she hates teething toys and I tried ice cubes in a wash cloth...help me, please! :(

My doctor told us to use Camilia drops and Tylenol. She didn't like Hylands because of the belladonna in it (I don't know if they've since changed their formula or what). The best solution for us was to soak pacifiers in a bowl of ice water, and give her a new, cold one every couple of minutes. Labor intensive but worth it for the relief.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks City!! That's why I'm skeptical! I was looking at the box like belladonna?? Really?? Lol


----------



## citymouse

I mean, bazillions of people have used it without incident, so I'm sure it's fine, but we had a lot of dietary and digestion issues with her so we didn't even consider it (on our doctor's advice).


----------



## Eidson23

Oswin and Caz, congrats on the beautiful scans!! :happydance:

Our scan is in 5 days. I don't know if I'm going to make it that long. Friday seems so far away! Still haven't found the hb with the doppler, her pulse is so strong down there that at some angles it sounds like "something" in the background...but her arteries are so strong it just overpowers anything else :haha: It'll be easier once we get the scan and I'll know the vicinity of the baby.


----------



## Jinbean

Oswin said:


> Ordered a Sonoline B :happydance:

They are fab! I was having quite bad cramps/pains earlier today so after taking a nap (while my parents visited and entertained DS) I decided to dust off the old Sonoline B I order back in 2011/2012 during the pregnancy before DS. I didn't expect to find anything just thought I'd give it a go! Well I'll tell you I was shocked when I found the 163bpm heart rate within the first minute! Just hoping all is ok as I found it right where the pains were earlier.

But I have nothing bad to say about the Sonoline B my friends and sister have borrowed mine and all say how fab it is! Hope you don't have to wait too long for it to arrive sweetie! x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- That shirt is a great idea! So creative!

Disney- I used hylands tablets for my son, and they did nothing. Meanwhile, my cousin swears by them. The best thing for my son was to give him salt #4 (Ferrum Phos 6x) because it treats inflammation. Some people won't give their child cell salts before they are a year old. But I have read up on it and you can dissolve it in breastmilk or water and give it to the baby that way, and it will still work just fine. I swear by cell salts. I use them for my son for so many things.

Eidson- So excited for you this week! I hope your scan is great!!


----------



## Oswin

Jinbean said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> Ordered a Sonoline B :happydance:
> 
> They are fab! I was having quite bad cramps/pains earlier today so after taking a nap (while my parents visited and entertained DS) I decided to dust off the old Sonoline B I order back in 2011/2012 during the pregnancy before DS. I didn't expect to find anything just thought I'd give it a go! Well I'll tell you I was shocked when I found the 163bpm heart rate within the first minute! Just hoping all is ok as I found it right where the pains were earlier.
> 
> But I have nothing bad to say about the Sonoline B my friends and sister have borrowed mine and all say how fab it is! Hope you don't have to wait too long for it to arrive sweetie! xClick to expand...

Yay, thanks for the recommendation. I'm sure that pains were just growing ones :thumbup: We're so hard to please aren't we, we worry when we have symptoms and worry when we don't! I've had no cramps for weeks and it worried me so much... Then I started feeling periody for a bit and that worries me too :dohh:


----------



## northern_me

Oswin that is what I have. I've been finding it for over a week now at random times. OH and I just did it and got the same 160ish range we have been getting for a while.


----------



## Suzy18

Congrats on the scan Oswin!!! This is great news! I bet all of us here wish they could do a scan at this point. And see a healthy baby!! Way the go honey O:)

Welcome back Caz O:)


----------



## Beanonorder

Caz so glad everything is OK. I had the same experience about two weeks ago and it's scary. 

Oswin so glad your scan went well. 

I'm about to call to make an appointment for this week. I really hope I can get in to see the doctor during my free time. Swapping lessons is just going to open a huge can of worms! 

I'm still suffering with terrible fatigue. I have come to the conclusion that I have to tell one of my colleagues so that he knows what's going on and that it's not just me being lazy and disorganised!


----------



## citymouse

I've been putting off ordering a doppler for this pregnancy, but maybe I should just bite the bullet! I think my placenta is anterior (my OB's guess), though, so that may cause unnecessary panic.


----------



## Beanonorder

I got an appointment for Saturday! That suits me fine because it means I don't have to explain to anyone why I need to leave early. 

I also told my colleague. He was really great about it and I feel better that someone knows what's going on.


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish my 12 week scan is on the 30th aswell! Giving everything is ok at scan tomorrow, eeeeek it's tomorrow!!!!!!!
I have my booking in today


----------



## Perplexed

oswin- glad that the scan went great! yay :) 

I think id be too nervous to get a Doppler. the anxiety id get from not finding the heart beat would outweigh any relief I'd get from actually finding it. but that's just me and my personal preference from knowing my own anxieties.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for the best wishes and advice about my dog, I appreciate it :hugs:

How are we all doing today? Anyone else find the wait for 12 weeks is soooo long! I had a scan at 5+6 and saw a hb, but every day I worry I'll have a MMC, is anyone else getting a private scan? I'm tempted to get one at 8-9 weeks, found one locally for only £45!


----------



## Lithodora

Grey Girl if it helps be glad you got one at 5+6 and are waiting until 12 weeks for your second scan!

Perplexed I'd be the same, I'm kind of the same about not having a scan before 12 weeks, if I got one at 8 weeks I'd still be worried again by 9 weeks that something had happened. A doppler would drive me mad, I'd be checking every day and freaking out if I didn't hear something.

I was so tired yesterday, it was unbelievable. I slept 10 hours Saturday night, did nothing yesterday, and was exhausted by 7pm, on the couch with a blanket. Then a relative of my husband's said she was calling over so I had to put away the blanket and sit around, I could've cried. 

I'm so hungry all the time, craving carbs and dairy. I'm not a big eater, so trying to eat this 300 extra calories of healthy food every day is tough, I'm getting closer and closer to my pre pregnancy aim of 140lbs, I can't eat any more!!


----------



## Button#

Had my GP appointment. Got my referral sent off to the midwife and another sent off for my 12 week scan. I also got the form for my free prescriptions sent off and the dr gave me a prescription for prochlorperazine for my nausea.


----------



## Oswin

Grey Girl I totally recommend the private scan. It's made me feel immeasurably better.


----------



## TaraCathryn

GreyGirl yes, the wait for twelve weeks SUCKS! I am lucky that I will get a scan at 8/9 weeks (it's 9/10, only 9 days to go!). Until then I don't even know how far along I am! Luckily then it will only be 3 - 4 weeks (only! The last 3w5d since my BFP have been interminable!) until I hit second trimester, and I assume we'll have another scan around then--if the OB doesn't do one as a matter of practice then I would definitely schedule a private one at that time. After we see the growth and the heartbeat at that 12/13 week scan, I will finally feel like I can start *being* pregnant! Nesting, getting my maternity clothes out of storage, and finally tell DD she's going to be a big sister! 

Until then, to me being pregnant is basically being worried--with a side of nauseous!! :dohh:


----------



## xkirstyx

Well that's me booked in. Just need everyone to keep there fingers crossed for me for my scan tomorrow morning x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Kirsty, fingers definitely crossed for you!! I'll be checking in often tomorrow looking for your good news! :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

Scan is at 8.30am! I'm from Scotland. Hopefully have update up by 10am x


----------



## Dini

Sorry I've been away girls. I caught up last night but I'm still worn out from doing three 12hr shifts in a row. I need to not do that again in first trimester! 

Oswin so glad your scan went well!! 

Kirsty fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure all is perfect! 

Tara I agree with your statement about first trimester being worried with a side of nausea. My scan made me feel better but then seeing all the people who have seen the heart beat and still lost it got me worried all over again. 

I want a Doppler but I'm waiting because I'll go crazy if I can't find the hb and I don't want to be checking every day and I will not be able to stop myself!!

I was a bit worried last night as my boobs weren't near as sore so I took another hpt just to see a dark line and it was light! Then I remembered about the hook effect so next time I went I tried again and the diluted the urine and the dilute sample was way darker so I feel better and need to stay away from the hpts! 

Pretty nauseated today and still so worn out!! I have to get something done today! Can't wait for the second trimester so I can start preparing for baby. I can't bring myself to even organize or work on projects that I know need done before baby comes. Too scared to jinx it!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend. I've been keeping up on all your posts! 
Kirsty good luck tomorrow!! So excited for you!! 

I'm struggling...this ms is so rough. I have unisom and b6 but I can't take the unisom as it makes me wayyyyy too tired. So I stick with the b6. I think I'm going to call the drs tomorrow for zofran. Will it help with the nausea or just the vomiting? 

I feel like I can't do anything. I am coming up on the most difficult weeks from my last pregnancy...so I think if I can get through the next three weeks I will know the worst us behind me. Knowing the worst is yet to come gives me no hope. 

Sorry to be a bummer ladies....it's just been so rough :(


----------



## Dini

Kalabear I'm sorry you feel so awful! The zofran should help with both the nausea and vomiting. I hope you feel better soon and it doesn't last a whole three weeks!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Grey Girl- I feel the same way. My next scan feels forever away. In fact, I will already be past 12 weeks when I get my scan. I've been tempted to call back and see if I can reschedule my appointment to a week sooner. But I don't know if it really is worth it.

I am so glad we are now technically in September! This is the month when the first trimester should end for me! It just feels like I can start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kalabear- For me, the zofran does not help with nausea. It only keeps me from vomiting. However, when I take B6 with Zofran both my nausea and vomiting get under control.


----------



## xanzaba

kristy- Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I'm here with you hating bleeding. I went 5 days without any bleed (some dark spotting), but then yesterday, after lunch, I started bleeding again. I ended up passing some largish clots which, of course, freaked me out even though I have been told to expect them and that it can mean the SCH is resolving. *Fortunately* I have tons of ms today and temps are still high, so I feel a bit reassured. Nervous about how the scan is going to go Thursday...


----------



## northern_me

That must be so nerve wracking! I'm going to attempt to con my GP into an ultrasound before 18 weeks. He's usually pretty reasonable so maybe he'll go for it. Fingers crossed! Most likely he will just hear the heart beat and that will be it. :-( if not, I need to remember how well formed the baby will be at that point!


----------



## citymouse

Xanzaba, glad you're sick with high temps! And hope that's the last of the bleeding. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am constantly craving spicy foods this pregnancy. I crave chips and salsa every day. I had jalapeno poppers last night. Then, I couldn't resist eating peperocinis straight out of the jar. My mouth is on fire. But I keep craving it. This is so unlike me.


----------



## citymouse

Interesting, Rebecca! 

Ugh, last night my friend came over for dinner and I ordered a slice of cheesecake for us to share... we didn't get around to eating it so I've almost eaten the whole thing by myself this morning. Now I feel ucky.

I've definitely reached the point where I want to brush my teeth immediately after eating anything.


----------



## Eva24

I'm sure your going to come out tomorrow feeling much better about things. A lot can change in 2 week! I'm hoping my bean has had a growth spurt! I guess it's only natural to worry. GL for tomorrow, let us know how it goes x


----------



## Eva24

So pleased for you oswin


----------



## xkirstyx

xanzaba said:


> kristy- Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I'm here with you hating bleeding. I went 5 days without any bleed (some dark spotting), but then yesterday, after lunch, I started bleeding again. I ended up passing some largish clots which, of course, freaked me out even though I have been told to expect them and that it can mean the SCH is resolving. *Fortunately* I have tons of ms today and temps are still high, so I feel a bit reassured. Nervous about how the scan is going to go Thursday...

It's so scary isn't it! I have brown blood everyday. I was passing tiny pin prick size clots. Doesn't matter what size or colour it is it will always be so scary even tho I had it with my last two aswell. The midwife today said I should be fine coz I'm having such strong symptoms. 

I'm so so so tired. It's only 6.30 and I'm finding it so hard to stay awake. So glad it's only half hour till kiddies go to bed!


----------



## Lithodora

Cravings appear to have hit me, and are all that I can face eating. Carbs, cheese/dairy, that's it. Cheese on toast, pizza, cheeseburger, that's basically all I've had for the last few days. It's like being hungover, can't decide what I want to eat, totally turned off things I usually love, then I devour the carby cheesy goodness...and am hungry again an hour and a half later!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca- it's so exciting! you're close to the end of 1st tri soon and hopefully you won't need to take anything for nausea and vomiting anymore! :) hehe spicy foods sound fun I love them but unfortunately can't handle them in pregnancy. 

xanzaba- I know exactly where you are as I was the same in my previous pregnancy. had so many reassurance scans and to check on the sch. thankfully by 14-16 weeks I stopped bleeding completely and the sch had resolved itself. I hope yours resolved even sooner as it's so scary to see blood even when you think it's just the sch bleeding itself out. good luck on your scan! 

northern- have you had no scans so far? no 12 wk scan coming up? around here even places that aren't scan happy will offer one at 12 wks. I hope your dr will offer you one soon. 

citymouse- I know that feeling well. sometimes I want to brush my teeth after eating anything......even not in pregnancy lol! I don't know why! 

kristy- good luck tomorrow! 

I felt something weird where I think baby is! it's too soon for movement! probably gas!!

is it just me or others annoyed by their DH/so during pregnancy? I was annoyed by him last time but didn't show it till after we had dd and that's when it all came loose. now I'm getting annoyed again.


----------



## Perplexed

lithodora- I like carbs more than normal right now so I understand but dairy isn't a favorite at all right now. I can have it but I need sparkling lemon water immediately after or I'll be sick lol! but I understand the constant hunger...I had it with dd and can see myself having it again.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I have been craving spicy things too, I want mexican for dinner but DH hates it so I'm hoping to talk him into Olive Garden..I know it's all so bad for me, but man it sounds good! I'm also craving the cheesy stuff, last night I had mac n'cheese and a grilled cheese sandwich!! 

Perplexed, I'm sorry you are annoyed with DH, that must make it so much harder. Is there anything particular he's doing to annoy you??

Afm, so far so good with DH, most of the time he's been very good and helping out more than usual, could still be better but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## northern_me

I'm basically sustaining myself on grilled cheese right now. I can't handle anything else. I had a few good days and now I throw everything up again.

Perplexed - no scan until 18 weeks here.


----------



## Dini

northern_me said:


> I'm basically sustaining myself on grilled cheese right now. I can't handle anything else. I had a few good days and now I throw everything up again.
> 
> Perplexed - no scan until 18 weeks here.

Well look at it this way, grilled cheese had protein and calcium and if you eat it on whole grain bread it's good for you! 

I'd go nuts without a scan yet but at least you are getting your little one's hb on doppler, that must make you feel better. I will do an NT scan at about 12 weeks and then nothing until 20 weeks unless we can talk them into an anatomy scan at about 16, but I don't have a clue what my insurance will pay for.


----------



## Lithodora

My dh has been amazing this past week, which I'm surprised by, I thought he'd be freaked out.

I'm feeling very lonely and panicky about all this today, sitting at home alone all day so too much time to think. I wish I could talk face to face with my mum or a friend and tell them. Everything seems so far away, reassurance, scan, heartbeat! For now I have cramping and food aversions and that's it, I'm grateful but nervous :(


----------



## Dini

I had to tell a few close family members and friends, I needed someone to talk to. We only told those who we consider our support system. Still haven't told my brother or my niece yet and I want to tell her so bad because we are close but she has a big mouth!


----------



## northern_me

Hello emotional roller coaster. I'm sending DD to grade 1 on Wednesday and I'm distraught over it. You'd swear she hadn't already spent the last two years in full day JK and senior K . OH is useless on this topic because he thinks she is fine(which I'm sure she is). Just had a total meltdown thinking that I'm eventually going to have to go through the whole thing again in 5 years! Ugh!


----------



## Lithodora

I would love to tell someone but those I want to tell are far away and I would like to talk to someone in person rather than on the phone. We could tell mil and sil but, they're not my people, yknow?

Sigh, so worked up, confused and miserable today.


----------



## citymouse

Lithodora, don't forget that some of what you're feeling is probably hormonal. So your feelings are being magnified. I don't know why, but post-partum it always made me feel so much better to think, "This is hormonal, it's not necessarily how I really feel."

Is there something you can do to distract yourself? Poor Mama!


----------



## Dini

Northern, I sympathize. I'm sure you would be emotional even if you weren't pregnant, so now it's twice as bad I'm sure. 

Lithodora, I'm sorry you are frustrated. I have only told my dad and his wife on my end, I don't really have a many people. Sending hugs your way!


----------



## sarahok

Telling my dad went well last night. He and his wife were really happy for us. He grows a bunch of basil every summer, and we all make tons of pesto together assembly line style. It freezes well to use throughout the year. It is a fun tradition, and it really struck me when his wife said, "Next year, I can hold the baby while you do that." Like I know when it's coming, but it was just so amazing to think that baby will be a few months old by the time we're doing this next year. 

I was just starting to think I was getting away with relatively few side effects this first trimester. I still do not have nausea or MS as long as I eat frequently, which I'm so grateful for. But today I woke up feeling just absolutely exhausted. I almost fell asleep at the restaurant where we were eating lunch. LOL. I was super exhausted in weeks 4-5, but I've had a nice little break in which I've been feeling pretty good. I guess your body just catches up sometimes. I think I'm going to go take a nap or at least watch some TV snuggled on the couch. 

Hugs to all you ladies, especially those feeling anxious and moody. This too shall pass!! :)


----------



## Dini

Sara I'm so glad it went well for you!! I love pesto!! OMG now I want some lol. 

It's funny how you think of the things you do on a yearly basis and how next year you will have a little one with you. Makes everything better in my mind!


----------



## xanzaba

Sara, what a sweet story! It made me smile from the inside out :)

Having a bit of a dilemma- my first smell aversion is the puppy. DH is great, and he washed her for me, but even after the bath I can't stand to be near her...


----------



## northern_me

I had the same issue with my dog a few weeks ago. I was urging every time she came near me and if she was hiding under a bed I could tell she was in a room just by smell. Thankfully it stopped!


----------



## citymouse

Maybe spray her with a leave-in conditioner or rub some lotion into her hair? They probably make "body spray" for dogs!

I hear you, Sarah... I'm so tired today. It doesn't help that I'm in the crunch-time on a huge work project that's due tomorrow... I worked all weekend and I'm sure I'll be up late tonight and work all day and late again tomorrow. And my daughter has decided that 6:15 am is a great time to wake up. So that's lovely.


----------



## Lithodora

I don't do that thinking of things we do yearly and thinking of them next year with a baby, I have too good of a memory for some things better forgotten and should anything go wrong with this pregnancy I would then think of all the things I had said/thought about next year and feel stupid and disappointed. 

God I need it to be late October already!


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty good luck tomorrow with scan! Will be thinking of you and I bet you see a wee jumping jelly bean hehe 

Lithodora sorry you feeling down but like others have said it is the hormones and unfortunately you will get down days throughout the whole pregnancy :( even the first few days after birth when the blues hit! Just remember it's only hormones and once they settle you will feel great!

Northern I can't imagine how awful you must be feeling. :hugs: hg is so tough and you are v brave to go through it! 

I haven't had a full night sleep in about 1.5 years due to previous pregnancy and my 1 year old never sleeping through the night and after a busy day at work I am well and truly knackered!!! Phew not felt this tired since last pregnancy I feel like I could sleep 20 hours :Haha: but will be up through night with ds :( 

Night girlies xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Northern- that's good to know the dog smell aversion might go away.

Citymouse- I might try that. I wonder if they make dry shampoo for dogs... I think part of the problem might be her bully stick. We gave her a dental stick and it seems to be better.


----------



## Oswin

So sorry Lithodora xxxx Can you distract yourself? Books work wonders for me! 

Kirsty, will be thinking of you!!


----------



## BSelck24

Lithodora said:


> In the last hour I've seriously hit a mood slump. So annoying that it will be mid October before I get a scan to see if everything is ok, or pay 100 for an early one, which would still be 3+ weeks away. Curse my crazy regular cycles and knowing about this when I was just a few hours late! The wait is just painful, I'm convinced now I'll be one of those who goes to 12 week scan and finds out the baby stopped growing weeks before. It's so long to be getting used to the idea and thinking about it before finding out anything. :(
> 
> Rant over, back to work :(

Lithodora I am in the same boat! I had just switched from my husbands insurance to my company's insurance and it doesn't kick in until October 1st! So I will be about 11 weeks before I can get in for any scan! 

On the one hand, I am happy it will be further along so we can see the baby better. On the other hand, it makes me nervous as hell!

Right there with ya girl :hugs:


----------



## Lithodora

Thanks so much for all your support, hubby is away for a few days so sitting at home on my own has just given me way too much time to worry. Going to bed now with a book, played games on my ipad for hours to distract myself :blush:


----------



## Dini

Books help me too, I'm going to download a few tonight I think. May watch a movie as well, but I'd really rather read.


----------



## northern_me

Dini said:


> Books help me too, I'm going to download a few tonight I think. May watch a movie as well, but I'd really rather read.

What kind of books do you read? I used to be an avid reader and should get myself involved in a few.


----------



## xanzaba

Yep, I love a good cheesy novel to distract myself. Something with a female lead kicking butt and some hot guy keeping her company :)


----------



## Eidson23

xanzaba said:


> Yep, I love a good cheesy novel to distract myself. Something with a female lead kicking butt and some hot guy keeping her company :)

Have you read the Razorland Trilogy??? :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Ooh, no!?! But I'll have to check it out. The latest series has been Janet Evanovich's series (One for the Money) about a bounty hunter in New Jersey.


----------



## Suzy18

*GreyGirl* I worry about MMC *ALL *the time. On Saturday my boobs felt less bloated and I started panicking. I couldn't even sleep properly. Yesterday they felt normal again and MS came back with a vengeance. I felt sick but relieved at the same time. That's why I'm so anxious to get my 12 week scan. It's been almost 3 weeks since I last saw my baby. I wanna know what's going on in there. I'm so ready to get the 2nd trimester going! No more secret, no more MS (hopefully) and no more hiding of my bump O:)
In the meantime I've told my sister, 2 girlfriends and my boss. I wanted her to know why I've been "slower" lately and why I'm having a hard time focusing. And just in case I felt sick or dizzy at work. She congratulated me and was great btw. I asked her not to tell the manager or HR yet as I wanted to wait until the 12 week mark and she totally respects that O:)
*Kirsty *Fx'd for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dini

I'll read almost anything. I like crime dramas and thrillers, especially survival thrillers, horror, medical dramas. Just about anything other than romance lol. I think I am going to read "If I Stay" after I read this horror book I just downloaded.


----------



## northern_me

Did you read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo and the rest of the trilogy? I really feel they're the best books I've ever read.


----------



## Suzy18

Didn't read the books but saw the movie and loved it. I read 50 shades last year and now I bought a book by Sylvia Day that appears to be the same style. Before I used to read a lot of thrillers and suspense like the Kay Scarpetta series by Patricia Cornwell. Really good stuff!


----------



## Dini

I never did read it, maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## MrsA22

mewolkens said:


> Lauren26- Welcome to the fold! It took me a while to find this place too!
> 
> Wishing everyone luck on their upcoming scans!
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to the teachers who gave me heads up on being in the classroom while in first tri. Everybody was dead on with their advice. MS hasn't been a problem, but the fatigue is kicking my butt!:sleep:

Ditto! I teach fourth grade and am exhausted!


----------



## citymouse

Random question: in my "standard" prenatal blood tests, my doctor included the Cystic Fibrosis screening, even though I had it with my daughter. Should I tell the lab I don't want it? If I wasn't a carrier then, I'm not now, right? There doesn't seem to be a point in making my insurance pay for the test if it's unnecessary.


----------



## Dini

MrsA how are you? Haven't seen you in a while. 

Kirsty hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Disneybaby26

City - you are correct, CF carrier status would not change. :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

Hey ladies.. I need some reassurance. I had a MC in feb. Started spotting at 6 weeks and lost the baby at 7. This morning hubby and I DTD and then around 5pm I had some pinkish red blood. Just one wipe and then little bits since then. My dr told me earlier this year that I have a very sensitive cervix but could bleeding after sex take 6 hours to start? I'm terrified this is the beginning of another MC..


----------



## citymouse

I've definitely heard of spotting after sex, and I'm pretty sure it can take a little while to show. Hope everything is all right!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Wannabe, it's probably normal. Might take a while for things to make their way out, iykwim. Just keep a watch and call your dr. if it gets any more troublesome. :hugs:

My heart goes out to those who are having terrible nausea! I was so sick with DD, I can totally sympathize! Actually wondering where the major nausea is this time. As long as I keep food in my stomach I barely notice it. Kiiiinda making me nervous tbh! Of course. It's so true, we're never happy, are we! :dohh:

Lithodora, I feel for you & all those who are feeling down. I think we all have days where all of this gets to us. I know I certainly do. It will get easier for all of us. Until then, at least we have each other. :hugs:

Citymouse, I especially want to thank you for what you said a few days ago about how, no matter what happens, I am this baby's mommy right now. That has brought me a lot of comfort and I really appreciate it! :flower:


----------



## Beanonorder

Wannabe I spotted after sex too. I can't remember how long afterwards it started but it was a few hours. 

Someone mentioned being annoyed at dh. Mine is driving me crazy. Long story but he wasn't very nice during my first pregnancy and he seems to be slipping back into that. All he can focus on is the negatives. Some days I really just want to tell him to bugger off.


----------



## Tove

Sorry to hear some of you are spotting after sex. I haven't, but then again we have only had sex two or three times since my bfp... my sex drive has pretty much gone down to zero :( Fatigue, constipation, bloating, nausea and general moodyness isn't really helping me want sex more. I feel guily, I don't want to lose our intimate relationship completely.

Anyone else with the same experience?


----------



## xkirstyx

Hour and a half till scan and iv just woke up with loads of pink bleeding. Not feeling good about this at all!


----------



## sharnw

Thinking of you Kirsty


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder- I'm sorry your DH isn't nice during pregnancy. my DH hasn't really done anything wrong but I just find myself annoyed with all the time/faulting him for old things etc. 

tove- sorry about your lack of sex drive. I don't have one right now either and all I can focus on is the nausea and nasty taste in my mouth :( 

Kristy- I hope that all will be okay!


----------



## Perplexed

oh yeah! I wanted to add some books that I enjoyed :) all of rainbow rowell's. attachments was my favorite and fangirl slowly followed. they are nice quick reads but I had so much nostalgia with each one of them.


----------



## Button#

Good luck Kirsty. 

Tove - I'm the same but when I was pregnant with DS once the nausea had gone my sex drive came back new and improved! My OH is looking forward to that happening again!

Sorry to the ladies who are feeling down. You will feel better soon.


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck with the scan! 

Hubby has agreed to a private scan to get reassurance. I'm hoping to have one between 8-9 weeks. Most I've found are at least £60-£80 but the cheapest I found was £45, so happy with that :)


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Kirsty! Hope it all went well xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

I have a healthy baby with a strong heart beat!!!!!! So so so happy!!!!! She said everything looks perfect <3


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Kirsty! I kept logging on to check for your update. What a relief x


----------



## xkirstyx

Very blurry jelly bean pic! Scan was a bit rushed coz I needed to pee so badly!:cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xkirstyx

As soon as the scanner touched me I seen the baby straight away!


----------



## Scottish

Aww that's great news Kirsty! So happy for you what a roller coaster two weeks you had! Relax now and enjoy your pregnancy xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

I got put forward two days aswell so I'm 7w4d due date just now is 17th April


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> MrsA how are you? Haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Kirsty hope your scan goes well.

Im well! You? Went to the beach for the long weekend. Im a teacher and school started last week, so im extra exhausted. My initial consult is next Wednesday and my first us is the 23rd. Im impatient!


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats Kirsty! :)

I thought I was off this Saturday and Sunday and it turns out I'm working, gutted! I usually have a really set routine of days on and off and since July it's been a mess, can't wait now for next week when it will finally go back to normal, have so many things to do around the house that I've been putting off and it's all getting to me.

Had a lovely chat with hubby last night about how I'm feeling, I think after my doctor's appt tomorrow I might call one friend and tell her, or I might tell mil. It's not like the doc appt will make any difference, it won't confirm or deny anything, but it's a bit of a marker at least.

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## Oswin

KIRSTY CONGRATULATIONS :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: I'm so happy!! 



northern_me said:


> Did you read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo and the rest of the trilogy? I really feel they're the best books I've ever read.

This is so weird, I was just about to recommend this to you!!! :wacko: 
I'm mainly into murder mystery etc, but I'm doing a Reading Challenge at the mo - reading one book suggestion from each of my friends. 



Beanonorder said:


> Wannabe I spotted after sex too. I can't remember how long afterwards it started but it was a few hours.
> 
> Someone mentioned being annoyed at dh. Mine is driving me crazy. Long story but he wasn't very nice during my first pregnancy and he seems to be slipping back into that. All he can focus on is the negatives. Some days I really just want to tell him to bugger off.

:hugs2:



Tove said:


> Sorry to hear some of you are spotting after sex. I haven't, but then again we have only had sex two or three times since my bfp... my sex drive has pretty much gone down to zero :( Fatigue, constipation, bloating, nausea and general moodyness isn't really helping me want sex more. I feel guily, I don't want to lose our intimate relationship completely.
> 
> Anyone else with the same experience?

me! We haven't dtd since the bfp :blush:


----------



## Button#

Yay Kirsty congrats on a fab scan!

I told my friend today. She was very excited for us and offered to help out if I need it which is lovely of her.


----------



## Lithodora

I had no spotting when we dtd since bfp, which is unusual, as I have a cervical erosion and have been prone to the odd bit of spotting/bleeding in the past for what appears to be no reason when it happens, so I thought there'd definitely be some just after a bfp, but nope!

The book I'm reading is crappy chick lit, my favourite :)


----------



## Perplexed

I'm so happy to hear your good news kristy congrats!


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats, Kristy! So glad that everything was okay!


----------



## northern_me

That's great Kristy! 

Well, back to work today. The only thing that will get me through is my appointment on Friday! Hope it goes fast!


----------



## TaraCathryn

YAY, Kirsty! :happydance: :headspin::wohoo::yipee: That's awesome news! So very happy for you!!!

DH and I haven't dtd but once since the BFP either. I have a physical issue that has always been a problem, and pregnancy seems to have made it way worse. :(

Do not want to go to work today! DH is traveling for work which always sucks. But the bright side is that this week through Sunday should go by pretty fast, then I just have to make it through next Monday & Tuesday and it will finally be time for my scan! :happydance:


----------



## Saradavies89

Had my dating scan appointment through the other day, hurry up sept 25th!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Me and DH haven't dtd since bfp aswell but then I'm bleeding all the time anyway so not been able to x


----------



## sekhmet2013

Good morning everyone! I've kept on the thread and everyone's good news, but haven't posted much. But today I'm pretty down. I just don't feel pregnant. My nausea was never that bad but now has been completely gone for 3-4 days. My boobs are still a bit sore but not as bad, and I'm still tired, but who knows if that's just because I haven't been getting enough sleep. I just don't feel pregnant and I can't help but think something's wrong in there. My first ultrasound is a week from today, but I'm pretty pessimistic about what we'll find. :(

It doesn't help that after my hpt BFP, I just had one doctor appointment at 5w4d to confirm with a blood test... and nothing for reassurance since.


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations on a good scan, kirsty! That must be such a relief. 

I haven't been very active in this thread lately, partly because I am scared to death that something will go wrong with this pregnancy. With DS I was seeing a specialist so had already had an early scan at this point to help put my mind at ease. Tomorrow morning I finally have a dating scan and am hoping and praying for good news! Nausea and exhaustion are my main symptoms and have been ever present, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is a good sign that things are well!


----------



## northern_me

We're on the same schedule! I haven't had anything else for reassurance either!


----------



## Beanonorder

Kirsty I'm so glad you had a good scan! 

Sekhmet I haven't had much nausea this time and now it's virtually gone. I've already had 3 scans, two of which I got to see the hb and I'm still questioning myself! I do remember though that in my first pregnancy my nausea was completely gone before I reached 10 weeks. And that all worked out fine! 

My grampa passed away today. He was really old but I wasn't quite expecting it to happen now. I'm gutted that once again I can't be there for my mom.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm sorry about your grampa hun :-(

My symptoms have been going away last few says aswell. I don't have much nausea and my boobs don't really hurt much now x


----------



## Oswin

Sehkmet my nausea toned right down at 8&a half weeks. Normal I'd say. Symptoms often dwindle towards the end of the first tri. 

BBeanonorder I'm so sorry :hugs2: why can't you be there for your mum? 

Wanting - good luck for your scan!


----------



## northern_me

So sorry Beanonorder :-(


----------



## Perplexed

so sorry about your grandpa beanonorder


----------



## Button#

So sorry Beanonorder.


----------



## Kalabear

:hugs: so sorry about your grandpa beanonorder.


----------



## sarahok

wannabemamaz said:


> Hey ladies.. I need some reassurance. I had a MC in feb. Started spotting at 6 weeks and lost the baby at 7. This morning hubby and I DTD and then around 5pm I had some pinkish red blood. Just one wipe and then little bits since then. My dr told me earlier this year that I have a very sensitive cervix but could bleeding after sex take 6 hours to start? I'm terrified this is the beginning of another MC..

Sounds like definitely due to the sex. The one and only time we've DTD since finding out we're expecting, I had a light amount of pink spotting. Mine did come immediately after. But I then continued to have it for about 24-48 hours very lightly, off an on. I would call your Dr. and just let them know. It helped me just to hear it from the nurse that it was to be expected and I had definitely not harmed my baby. Just irritated my engorged and sensitive preggers cervix. She also told me if I preferred to hold off on DTD just for peace of mind (not because I was really hurting anything), it might be a good idea. I know it's not easy to do, but try not to worry too much. Hugs


----------



## Kalabear

Kirsty so happy for you!! Congrats on the good news! 

My DH and I haven't dtd since the bfp....I am in the mood for it I'm just so ill that I can't be bothered. Plus I couldn't during the first trimester of my DS because of bleeding so I think we are just playing it safe. Poor DH! 

You ladies who are feeling better are giving me some hope! I didn't stop getting sick until 18 weeks last pregnancy but this time was the worst! Woo hoo one day closer to feeling better!


----------



## sarahok

Kirsty...yay yay yay!!! Sooo thrilled for you!

Sekhmet, do try not to worry too much. Although I know that is so much easier said than done. I had much stronger symptoms in the beginning (although I haven't had MS at all) around 4-5 weeks. They lessened quite a bit after that in 6-7 weeks, then have come back a bit in the last few days. I had a scan at 7.5 and everything was perfect. So I think our bodies just get these rushes of hormones which make us feel awful. Then if we're lucky, our bodies "catch up" a bit, learning to cope with this new normal and we feel okay for a few days before the next rush of hormones. 

Beanorder, so sorry about your grandfather. :( Hugs, sweetie.


----------



## LuckyMama13

I am very sorry about your grandfather, Beanorder. Hugs xxoxxo


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- Congratulations! I am glad everything is going well, and that you had a great scan!

Beanonorder- I am sorry to hear about your grandfather, and I am sorry you are unable to help your mother :hugs: I hope you are both given comfort during a difficult time.

Sekhmet- I know how you feel. Some days I just don't feel pregnant at all. For your sake, I hope some of your symptoms return, It is reassuring. But also, they can start fading at 9-10 weeks because your HCG has just peaked and is now declining a little bit.

I missed a lot! I spent a lot of time lying down yesterday because I felt terrible. And I slept in late today.


----------



## Dini

Kirsty, so glad all is okay! You must feel better!

Beanonorder, I'm so sorry for you about your grandfather, doesn't matter if they are old, it is still hard! Huggs!!

Sekhmet, I agree with the others, try not to worry too much, but I know that's sooo hard. My symptoms wax and wane, yesterday other than a bit of nausea, I didn't feel very pregnant, and my boobs have been less sore for 2 days but I am trying to stay positive, and figure my body is figuring it all out. 

Oswin and Northern, I think I will have to read those books now!!

I also work this weekend, I'm bummed because DH is off, but one good thing about that is I don't have to get up early to let the dogs out when he's home!

Man September 25th can't come soon enough, my next appt. and I'm hoping to hear the heart beat so I can feel better again. I want to order a doppler but I doubt I'll hear anything right now and I know I'll freak out if I don't.


----------



## xkirstyx

Just found out DH cousin is due the same time as me and so is his best friends wide! So exciting!!!


----------



## maggz

So happy that you had a great scan kirsty!! :happydance:

To those with less symptoms, I just posted about it the other day, I've been very worried cause I haven't had any one symptom full on, but then the little bean decided to reassure me by giving me a wave of nausea and ms... :haha: that's what I got for doubting ;) 
But I'm sure we're just fine it's just that not everyone gets strong symptoms and we should be able to be happy about it! Like poor northern with her hg :(

beanonorder I'm so sorry about your grandpa. Being away from family can be so hard. :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Not a fun day, I keep retching when changing LOs nappy. I was also sick until 18 weeks with DS, I'm hoping seeing as I'm starting nausea earlier this time it'll finish earlier.


----------



## Scottish

Beanonorder I am so sorry to hear that about your grandpa! Hugs to you and family :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Sekhmet!

Kirsty, so glad everything was good.

Well, I had my own spotting scare last night. The tp looked a teeny bit tinted when I wiped, so I swabbed quickly with a Q-tip... and it came out bright pink. Called my DH in and we had my doctor paged. She said we could either go to the emergency room (and possibly wait 6 hours to be seen) or go and see her first thing. We opted to wait, because at this point there's nothing they could do. The spotting didn't get worse all night, I actually managed to get some sleep, and this morning we went in and had an ultrasound... perfect little baby, great heartbeat. 

My first appointment was last Monday and the CRL was 8 mm, and today it was 1.6cm! Grow, little baby! 

So now I'm taking it easy... not sure what caused the spotting (it wasn't DTD, that's for sure). My doctor attributes it to the placenta making itself comfortable.

Ergh, I so did not need this experience!


----------



## Eva24

So pleased for you Kirsty! Logged on especially to see how you'd got on! Got mine tomorrow morning and the panic has started to kick in!




xkirstyx said:


> I have a healthy baby with a strong heart beat!!!!!! So so so happy!!!!! She said everything looks perfect <3


----------



## TaraCathryn

Good luck tomorrow, Eva! Will be keeping an eye out for your news.

Beanonorder, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you can find some comfort even though you're so far away from them right now.


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad everything is ok citymouse! 

Good luck Ava! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Oswin

Wow Citymouse what a brilliant efficient Doctor!! 

My bad nausea has come back :(


----------



## Dini

Good luck Eva! And glad all is well citymouse! At least you got to see baby!! 

I am glad I am not spotting but would love to see baby again lol. I just feel terrible today, I think I'm coming down with something, there are a few bugs running around here, and DH was sick a few days ago, so probably just that but I'm so dizzy today, and needed to go to get cat food but didn't feel safe to drive, so DH's best friend took me. I'm also nauseated but that could be the bug or the ms, who knows..I think it's sinus related as I get vertigo when I have sinus problems, especially after last year when I got Shingles in my eye..yes in my eye! Turned out it was in my ear as well and damaged a few nerves so I get vertigo pretty bad now. Just praying it doesn't come back, it was miserable!! And I don't want antivirals right now!

Thanks maggz for the words of reassurance. My boobs still aren't as sore as they were days ago so of course that worries me, but I have no spotting or anything like that and still nauseated with food aversions and of course tired!! Just trying to stay positive. I think I am going to kick back and read a book today!!


----------



## maggz

I made a delicious burger for lunch, it was handmade from the store with cheese and bacon, then I put avocado, lettuce, and salsa on it and it was so good! BUT - I had to force feed myself! :wacko: Pregnancy really does strange things to us. 

3 days until my ultrasound :happydance:

citymouse sorry to hear about your scare but I'm glad everything was okay. :hugs:


----------



## Dini

That burger sounds wonderful maggz!! Now want a burger but don't really have any good ingredients. Thinking about some turkey chili on whole wheat macaroni. Sounds good but I'm sure I'll have to force myself, like you said, pregnancy does weird things!!


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry to hear about your grandfather, beanonorder. 

Kristy, did they mention if the SCH is resolving? I hope so :)

AFM- just got some lab results back today and my thyroid, that finally got in check with synthroid, is going bonkers again. Also, my white blood cell count is high? Anyone had that? It has doubled since early July when I had it checked before I got pregnant (actually week 1!).


----------



## xanzaba

citymouse said:


> Well, I had my own spotting scare last night. The tp looked a teeny bit tinted when I wiped, so I swabbed quickly with a Q-tip... and it came out bright pink. Called my DH in and we had my doctor paged. She said we could either go to the emergency room (and possibly wait 6 hours to be seen) or go and see her first thing. We opted to wait, because at this point there's nothing they could do. The spotting didn't get worse all night, I actually managed to get some sleep, and this morning we went in and had an ultrasound... perfect little baby, great heartbeat.

Sorry city mouse- any bleeding/spotting is unwelcome! But your doc sounds awesome. I love when they just whip out that ultrasound and do their magic. So glad baby is growing and happy!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, everyone. I was planning to work in bed today but I'm "working" instead... napping and watching So You Think You Can Dance online. 

My doctor is very no-nonsense! She can be a little brusque and her staff are a bunch of clowns sometimes but she is great at taking action. The first time I went to see her, there was some weird thing about my insurance, and she said to the staff person who was being iffy, "Well, this isn't a well-visit, then. It's a pre-conception consultation. And I'll throw the breast exam in for free."

I hope everyone else is doing and feeling well! That burger sounds delicious.


----------



## northern_me

Great doctor! I have no idea how I'm going to choose a OBGYN. I'm going to talk to my GP on Friday. Do you think a GP would have gotten my notes from my csection? I'm hearing that some doctors won't let you try a VBAC if you haven't had two layers of stitches and I have no idea what I had. I want a VBAC to the point I may consider labouring at home so they don't have much of a choice when I go in. I am only having a csection if it is a life or death situation.


----------



## Lithodora

Sorry to hear some of you are having spotting, I know it's easier said than done but it can happen for lots of innocent reasons and is totally normal so try not to worry if it's brown blood or very small pink amounts. 

I had to have 3 dinners today. THREE. I am an eating machine. I ate a small chicken wrap thinking that would do. 30 minutes later I was starving so had soup and a slice of bread. 30 minutes later I was offered chicken curry and my stomach was lurching with the hunger. I have a problem!

Doctor's appointment tomorrow to confirm the pregnancy. No scan or anything but hey, it'll do for now, something tiny to keep me going!....until about Friday, when I'll be back to longing for mid October again :coffee:


----------



## citymouse

Northern, I'm not sure... what country are you in? I'm in the US, where we typically see our OBs the whole time. Can you request to have the notes sent to your new doctor? I'm sure you have the right to your own medical records regardless of where you are.

Lithodora, three dinners sounds epic and inspiring, lol.


----------



## northern_me

I'm in Canada and we don't see our OBGYN until 28 weeks in my city! I have four to choose from and all are apparently wonderful doctors. I just want the one most likely to let me try for a VBAC. 

The one I saw with DD and performed my csection is practicing in Vancouver now.


----------



## mewolkens

Went in for a scan today. Baby stopped growing about a week ago. Back to WTT.


----------



## Eidson23

I'm so sorry mewolkens :cry:


----------



## northern_me

Oh no :-( sorry mewolkens


----------



## xanzaba

Oh no, mewolkens :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

xkirstyx said:


> I have a healthy baby with a strong heart beat!!!!!! So so so happy!!!!! She said everything looks perfect <3

Omg Kristy this made my day! So happy for you! :happydance::baby:


----------



## Dini

mewolkens said:


> Went in for a scan today. Baby stopped growing about a week ago. Back to WTT.

I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## BSelck24

mewolkens said:


> Went in for a scan today. Baby stopped growing about a week ago. Back to WTT.

Oh no mewolkens !!! So sorry for your loss! Will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Kalabear

Mewolkens I'm so sorry.


----------



## xkirstyx

xanzaba said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandfather, beanonorder.
> 
> Kristy, did they mention if the SCH is resolving? I hope so :)
> 
> AFM- just got some lab results back today and my thyroid, that finally got in check with synthroid, is going bonkers again. Also, my white blood cell count is high? Anyone had that? It has doubled since early July when I had it checked before I got pregnant (actually week 1!).

Yes hun it's nearly gone. She said instead of the really black area that is fresh blood it was a tiny bit that was black with loads of white spots and that means it's changed to old blood x


----------



## xkirstyx

mewolkens said:


> Went in for a scan today. Baby stopped growing about a week ago. Back to WTT.

I'm so sorry hunny :-(


----------



## RebeccaR19

mewolkens- I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Kirsty- I am glad your sch cleared up! That's a huge relief!

I am just exhausted! It doesn't matter if I sleep or push through it, I am exhausted constantly. I think I will feel like a completely different person when this fatigue is gone. I can't even function sometimes because I am so tired, and I don't trust myself to drive when I'm this tired!


----------



## Dini

Rebecca, I hope that fatigue lets up for you soon!! I couldn't trust myself to drive today due to dizziness so I know how that feels.

Of course I have to work the next two days so I hope I wake up feeling much better tomorrow, I don't want to have to call out this early on in my pregnancy.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh, no, mewolkens. I can't imagine. I am so, so sorry. :nope:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, good luck finding an OB you can trust! I really hope you get to do a VBAC. So much of the fear of them is outdated and unnecessary. Maybe you will find a friend of a friend who has done one and can refer you to their OB?

Rebecca, I feel the same as you. I feel like a zombie, barely functional! I have so much to do and I have to force myself through the bare minimum. I suck at work right now and can't even tell anyone why. :nope: I am so ready for this fog to lift! :sleep: Like right now, I'm home from work and I need to pick up my room and get everything ready for bed for me & DD (she may sleep in my room since DH is away) and make sure we're ready for school & her first dance class tomorrow... and all I've done so far is change into my sweatpants! :haha: Thank heaven I don't have to work tomorrow! :thumbup:

You guys, my eye will not stop twitching. It has been twitching nonstop since June 4th! And it has really picked up again in the last few days. I'm gonna snap! :wacko:


----------



## northern_me

I'm also exhausted and don't know how we are going to make it through the morning. I'm questioning whether or not DD has some sensory processing issues. She goes ballistic over putting clothes/socks/shoes on. Going to bring it up next week to the doctor because it has just become unbearable. I know tomorrow is going to be a nightmare getting her out the door after all summer and I'm exhausted thinking about it right now!


----------



## sarahok

Oh no. So so sorry Mewolkens. Hugs! I'm sure your sticky bean will come very soon.


----------



## Beanonorder

Mewolkens I'm so sorry for your loss. Big hugs x

Thanks for all the sympathy everyone! Oswin to answer your question I'm in China and my mom is back home in South Africa. We only got back a few weeks ago and school has only just started. So even if we could afford it I just can't go back now. 

Northern it is true that most won't let you try a vbac if you weren't double stitched. The reason is cos the pressure of contractions and pushing can result in ruptures which leads to serious complications. But most countries (especially developed ones like Canada) do double stitching as standard practice. Its only places like here in China they don't always bother because most people can only have one child.


----------



## maggz

mewolkens I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope you have some good support through this :hugs:

northern - I chuckled at your statement about laboring at home until they have no choice but to let you do a VBAC :) I'm sure at least one of those doctors will do everything they can to help you out with that. C-section rates are so high here! It really freaks me out and makes me wanna go home to give birth. 
As for your daughter, sorry she's going through a hard time right now, not the best timing since you're feeling so shitty :( Hope you get some answers! 

I know what you all mean about exhausted... I'm just tired all the time. Can hardly keep awake during classes. 
It doesn't help that my counselor screwed up so the program that was gonna pay my tuition is all of a sudden "not accepted" at my school... Oh really? The school actually cares where the money comes from? Ridiculous. 
Gotta go back to class...


----------



## sharnw

Mewolkens I'm so sorry xx :hug:


----------



## Dini

Northern I hope the doctor has some answers for you on dd. That has to be so hard right now. 

Tara I've had that eye twitching thing, it's so nerve racking!! Nothing ever made it better then it just went away as quickly as it came on. Who knows why!

Well my nausea decided tonight would be a good time to come back heavily. I have a bad headache as well and still dizzy. Hopefully a nights rest will help matters so tomorrow I can work.


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder said:


> Mewolkens I'm so sorry for your loss. Big hugs x
> 
> Thanks for all the sympathy everyone! Oswin to answer your question I'm in China and my mom is back home in South Africa. We only got back a few weeks ago and school has only just started. So even if we could afford it I just can't go back now.
> 
> Northern it is true that most won't let you try a vbac if you weren't double stitched. The reason is cos the pressure of contractions and pushing can result in ruptures which leads to serious complications. But most countries (especially developed ones like Canada) do double stitching as standard practice. Its only places like here in China they don't always bother because most people can only have one child.

I hope so! I'm questioning it because my doctor was trained in Uruguay so I'm not sure if he would have been doing a different method. Maybe that is something that they have to do a certain way because they are practicing in Canada? I'm not sure.


----------



## Beanonorder

About the eye twitching, I've also had it recently. Its supposedly a result of stress! Which I guess with all the worrying we're all doing its understandable. It is really annoying!


----------



## FM_DJ

Just took my test yesterday. Best estimated guess is 7 weeks, due April 14th. I have a Dr. appointment the 29th of this month, so we'll hopefully get a better idea then. :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome, FM_DJ! Congrats!

Dini, sorry you're feeling crappy. :hugs: I hope you feel better in the morning! 

Speaking of how exhausted I've been... Guess I'd better get to bed! :sleep:


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome and congrats fm dj!


----------



## sharnw

Anyone else's ms really eased up around 7 weeks? 
I had it bad last week and this week is really good, to the point, I can stuff my face with food lol


----------



## Beanonorder

I didn't have it too badly but it definitely eased up around then! I'm still off certain foods but I am mostly able to eat. 

I see the May due dates thread has started. It makes me feel like we're making some progress!!


----------



## Tove

Beanonorder said:


> I see the May due dates thread has started. It makes me feel like we're making some progress!!

Great observation! That really does make me feel like we upgraded to the next level :)

My symptoms have also eased off. Boobs and nipples are still very sensitive, maybe a bit less. I guess this is to be expected, but still a little worrying...

I can also resport that I have lost one of the kilograms I gained and am now only +0.6 kg from pre pregnancy. Belly still growing and my OH has told me several times these last days that I have started to look pregnant :)


----------



## xkirstyx

sharnw said:


> Anyone else's ms really eased up around 7 weeks?
> I had it bad last week and this week is really good, to the point, I can stuff my face with food lol

Me!!!! Mine for better 3 days ago and been replaced with a horrible taste in my mouth! I still get a little bit of nausea everyday but nothing as bad as it was at 6 weeks. Hubby's cousin is as far on as me and she said hers has stopped aswell. Xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Boobs also not as sore now x


----------



## Lithodora

So sorry to hear your news mewolkens :(


----------



## northern_me

Double digits today! Progress indeed!


----------



## Tove

northern_me said:


> Double digits today! Progress indeed!

Happy ten weeks! I'll join you in a few days :)


----------



## Perplexed

mewolkens: so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

My cat is gone! :'-(


----------



## Suzy18

Beanonorder I'm so sorry about your grandpa :hugs:


----------



## Oswin

Got the doppler and baby did a swim-past :rofl: it was amazing!! I guess cos I'm quite fat, and the c-sec has left my tummy very loose, I couldn't get baby strong enough to show on the doppler, but could hear it faintly for about 30 secs, then I just kept the wand still and pointed down for a bit and suddenly a really loud really fast beating that registered on the doppler screen as around 168. Lasted about ten seconds. SWIM PAST!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Button#

So sorry mewolkens.

Yay for swim past Oswin. I'm going to order my Doppler when I'm 8 weeks I think. 

I took one of my nausea tablets today and it's wiped me out but I was able to change LOs nappy without feeling sick.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

omg this thread moves so fast!!! I can't go back 20 pages and try to catch up while I'm at work but...congrats to the newly preggos! Everyone else I hope your symptoms aren't too bad...those that have turned double digits, YAY!! I'll be there in 2 weeks :)

I caved and bought some maternity clothes over the weekend, I have a small bump but its just bloat from being constipated so I still feel like a poser but I've been wearing my maternity stuff when I'm home because its so comfy!! I'm absolutely exhausted still but looking forward to my first prenatal checkup next friday, hoping to hear the hb!! I've got a busy work week ahead so probably wont be able to keep up but I'll pop in when I can


----------



## Suzy18

:nope: Oh I'm so sorry mewolkens... :hugs:


----------



## northern_me

Oswin the swim pasts are so cool! I think that is more exciting than the actual heart beat. At least you know they're doing something.

Just fulfilled my daily goal of throwing up at work before lunch time. I'm so over this sickness.


----------



## Perplexed

so sorry you still feel sick northern. I hope your ms eases up soon.

is it just me or is it normal to be hungrier on 1st tri? I've had almost no appetite recently but now I'm hungry again but unfortunately there's nothing that I feel like eating. everything I think of makes me sick.


----------



## Lithodora

Just had pregnancy confirmed by the doctor, due April 27th as I had worked out myself, gotta love the internet :) Really hoping to hold on until the start of May, hubby's birthday! The test came up positive immediately, so at least that's something even if we don't get early scans here. 

This is all so surreal!! Bursting to tell someone, but we really want to wait until at least the 12 weeks scan.


----------



## RebeccaR19

northern_me said:


> Double digits today! Progress indeed!

 I have taken way too long to realize this! But you and I turn a new week on the same day! 9 weeks for me today. I am excited to be in the fetal stage! Double digits is even better! Something so exciting about that.



Oswin said:


> Got the doppler and baby did a swim-past :rofl: it was amazing!! I guess cos I'm quite fat, and the c-sec has left my tummy very loose, I couldn't get baby strong enough to show on the doppler, but could hear it faintly for about 30 secs, then I just kept the wand still and pointed down for a bit and suddenly a really loud really fast beating that registered on the doppler screen as around 168. Lasted about ten seconds. SWIM PAST!!!! :wohoo:

That's great Oswin! It's so cool to hear the baby moving! You are making me want a doppler. But I've been resisting because I am pretty sure I'd be using it every 5 seconds.



Beanonorder said:


> My cat is gone! :'-(

:hugs: Wow! You are having it rough lately. I hope your cat shows up and things start to look up for you soon.

My son let me sleep in until 10:00 this morning. I can't believe I slept that late, but I definitely don't feel like I'm dragging today. I think I ate a bad piece of watermelon this morning. On my second bite, it tasted terrible and I spit it back out. I hope that won't affect the baby too much. My boobs are in serious pain today. So far, no sickness today, and I hope I don't feel like a zombie today like I did yesterday!
Yay! The baby on my ticker is looking like a small human! The tail is gone and it now has arms and legs.


----------



## xanzaba

kirsty- thanks for the info. I go to the hospital where it's a tech and maybe a radiologist talks to you. However, after last time I'm avoiding the radiologist like the plague. He came in and immediately told me "Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but". I thought I was going to have an imminent loss and was distraught. Some doctors should stay far, far away from patients...


----------



## RebeccaR19

Xanzaba- I know what you mean. I think sometimes doctors/ health professionals feel the need to prepare you for the worst case scenario. When my son was born, he had to be checked back into the hospital due to jaundice. And before he even went under the bilirubin light for treatment, this doctor told me that his levels might get so high that he would need a blood transfusion! And that he'd need to be sent to another hospital for that. Oh my god, I panicked. And of course none of that was necessary. He was fine after being under the light. The nurses were trying to comfort me saying that some doctors just don't know how to talk to patients.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, I'm sorry you are having such an awful week!! :hugs:

I can't wait to find out how far along I really am. I could be as little as 7+1 today. U/S is a week from today! In the meantime, I think I'm going to go buy some transitional clothes today. I'm over feeling like a chunk in my regular clothes every day! Of course, it would help if I could slow my roll with this weight gain... If I keep it up at this rate, in a few more months I'm not going to fit through the door! :blush: Sadly, snacking has been my most effective form of nausea management. :shrug:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Gah, aren't some doctors awful? That's like the nurse that told me I was going to mc my daughter @ 6 weeks (obvs I did not) and the doctor that looked at her 20-week u/s and proceeded to tell me she likely had cystic fibrosis or Down's syndrome (she's totally fine)!! Thanks for the worst-case scenario, guys! :dohh:

Rebecca, it throws off my day some to sleep that late, but maaan does that sound good right now! Glad you got some good shut-eye! :thumbup: :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

Mewolkens, I'm so sorry.

Beanonorder, you poor thing! I hope your cat comes back. And condolences on the loss of your grandfather.


----------



## citymouse

I had a tiny bit of pink discharge this morning, but nothing major... (TMI) because I'm using progesterone suppositories I get a pretty good idea of what's going on in there every day, and there wasn't even any pink tint. So I'm not going to worry.

I'm in maternity leggings today! And I think I might have to buy bigger underwear, all of mine are bikinis and they seem tight on my lower abdomen.

I also forgot how early pregnancy pushes my tummy pooch up and out and makes me look gigantic. Gah. 

Off to do my blood panels, how fun!


----------



## Oswin

Beanonorder i hope your cat's back soon. Ours went awol for days recently, it was awful!


----------



## maggz

Oh ladies I had the best nap with my dog. He's been so cuddly lately, and he just snuggled up to me with his head on my chest and my arm around him... cue the aaawww's lol


----------



## citymouse

Aww! I love snuggling with my dogs. We recently made them start sleeping in their dog beds instead of the human bed, and I miss those cuddles!


----------



## GreyGirl

Booked a private scan for next Tuesday at 8+5...nervously excited!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Yay GreyGirl! There are a bunch of people with scans now coming up in the next week. :) Those of us living vicariously are going to love that!

Is anyone else getting a tingling sensation in your boobs? Almost like let-down? I know it's not let-down because I don't have any milk yet, but that's what it feels like.


----------



## Lithodora

maggz said:


> Oh ladies I had the best nap with my dog. He's been so cuddly lately, and he just snuggled up to me with his head on my chest and my arm around him... cue the aaawww's lol

I had an accidental nap on the couch yesterday with our dog, she looked so cosy I snuggled up beside her with my arm around her and my head on her chest...next thing I knew it was an hour later :blush: She sleeps on my side of the bed most nights, she's huge, I get no space. And the cat sleeps between us....it's amazing we had a chance to conceive at all lol!


----------



## citymouse

Rebecca, oh, that sensation! I haven't yet, this time, but last time my left bb started leaking at 17 weeks! That was a confusing day, let me tell you.


----------



## sarahok

I could use some advice about how to deal with a situation, ladies. I just got off the phone with my grandma. She said that my dad told her that his wife's feelings were a little hurt because when we announced the pregnancy to them, I only got my dad a "Grandfather" shirt and nothing for her. I did not even think twice about that, as she is a very drama free, down to earth lady. She has 5 grandchildren of her own, while this will be my dad's first biological grandchild. She will be pretty much the only "Grandma" figure to my child (DH and my mother both are passed away), and of course I want her to be that role. I just don't know how to handle it now that I've heard third hand that her feelings were hurt. Should I call her and say that I'm sorry I did not think to get her a gift as well but that I look forward to the role she will play in the child's life? Or just be sure to recognize her in the future? She really is a very laid back person. It surprises me so much to hear this, but I guess babies bring out different parts of people.


----------



## maggz

Just vomited for the second time... I'm afraid to eat but I'm so hungry. 

citymouse we put our dog in his kennel when we dtd ;) A couple of times he's just been laying on the bed while we do and it just makes me feel like I'm scarring him :haha: He takes up an awful lot of room though we've been thinking about having him sleep in his own bed. 

Yay for the scan greygirl! Mine is on Friday, tomorrow I can say tomorrow! :D


----------



## maggz

Sarah that's tough. Will your child call her their grandma? What was your intention by not getting one for her? If it was because she already has grandbabies, I would definitely call her and tell her you got your dad that because it's his first but you didn't think she'd care for one since her kids already have kids. Then just include her in the future :) Let us know how it works out, she sounds nice I'm sure she'll appreciate if you talk to her about it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- Sometimes babies bring out a different side. That's what happened with my MIL. But I will say that she came down here this weekend, and she was wonderful! I think maybe sometimes both sides just need to sort out their feelings. Since I don't know your step-mother, I can't really say for sure what would be the best move. But I probably wouldn't call and apologize because I think that might make things awkward esp. if you weren't technically supposed to know. I'd just include her in the future, and let her know that you're really glad she will be this baby's grandmother.


----------



## Oswin

Sarah - that's a tricky situation, I can see her side, but I can see why you didn't get her anything, too! Were you meant to know? Was she moaning about it to your grandma or were you not meant to hear it? 
If I were you I'd just ring or go round and tell her how you actually feel, since you like her so much, and _are_ glad she'll be your child's grandma. I'd hate to think of her being really sad, and having the wrong end of the stick!


----------



## Eidson23

We heard our baby's heartbeat for the first time this morning! I've been trying for close to two weeks and we finally got it :cloud9:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2H8Cn8EAT29UUZLc3BuWDMzam5fbjRlbVNyZ2xsTnA4X0Uw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## sharnw

Yay Eidson :happydance:


----------



## northern_me

Yay! That is great!

I am exhausted. There is no other way to describe how I feel. I keep getting dizzy spurts. I think I might have an iron deficiency after almost 5 weeks of throwing up every morsel of meat and egg I've tried to eat. My tired has gone from "I need a nap" to "I can't carry my own body around". Rawwrrr I am so ready to stop feeling like crap.


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- I can imagine that her feelings might be a bit hurt, but I think I would just let it pass and make sure I mention later how important she will be to your little one in conversation. Hearing something second hand also sometimes makes it worse too. I'm sure if she's as down to earth as you describe she's not going to hold a grudge :)


----------



## citymouse

Eidson, how sweet! Lovely sound!

Sarah, if she's low drama and important to you, I would just bring it up and get it out of the way. Apologize but also explain your side, and tell her you definitely think she's an important part of your baby's life.

Alternatively, you could go with "least said soonest mended" and just give her a little more special attention. Or look for something cute that says, "Grandparents!" or "Grandma!" and say you saw it and thought of her immediately and had to buy it because it was so cute. You could even say that you hadn't found anything cute enough until you saw this.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sarah - It sounds like you have a good relationship with her, and your intention wasn't to alienate her, but you were excited that your dad was going to have his first biological child. I would just be honest with her about that, and that you are looking forward to her being a grandma to your children.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- Congratulations! That is exciting!


----------



## northern_me

Citymouse that is a great idea. Sarah I think that is what I would probably do!


----------



## BSelck24

GreyGirl said:


> Booked a private scan for next Tuesday at 8+5...nervously excited!

Greygirl I just booked an early private scan as well! My new insurance doesn't kick in until October 1st and I couldn't wait that long! I booked an appointment on Thursday, Sept 18th when I will be between 9-10weeks along ... Can't wait!! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, I have totally had that tingling feeling in my boobs! Especially my left one. It makes me nervous! Like, I never had much supply nursing DD, so if I start leaking before this baby is born I'm not going to be pleased! 

Sarah, I'm sorry that happened with your stepmom. I hate when I inadvertently hurt someone's feelings. I agree that if you're careful to keep her in mind from now on, you will naturally smooth things over. 

Northern, I'm so sorry you're feeling so exhausted! At least you're ten weeks, so you will be back to your normal self soon (fingers crossed)!

I did not sleep well last night, which is just magnifying how exhausted and grouchy I've been. Luckily I realized I have some unisom, so hopefully I'll get a better night's sleep tonight! :)


----------



## Kalabear

So we've told both our families...parents, sisters, brothers...and everyone has been very sweet about it. Im actually a little surprised we didn't get more comments about the closeness of age. But I will take it! The worst comment we got was "oops!" From my sister but she's just very sarcastic and I know she's really genuinely happy for us. 

Sarah sorry about the tough situation! I'm sure if you are honest with her and address it she will appreciate it and understand! Explain to her what you told us...she sounds like a lovely women who enjoys being a part of your life :) 

It's 8:15 pm and I'm heading to bed haha so exhausted!


----------



## Kalabear

Also, do you ladies have any suggestions for how to thank DH? He has been doing so much for me as I've been so sick...walking the dog, laundry, cooking. I tell him all the time how thankful I am. Unfortunately dtd isn't something I want to risk in first trimester and he's understanding.

Maybe a good bottle of booze? Haha


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> Northern I hope the doctor has some answers for you on dd. That has to be so hard right now.
> 
> Tara I've had that eye twitching thing, it's so nerve racking!! Nothing ever made it better then it just went away as quickly as it came on. Who knows why!
> 
> Well my nausea decided tonight would be a good time to come back heavily. I have a bad headache as well and still dizzy. Hopefully a nights rest will help matters so tomorrow I can work.

My eye has been twitching for the last two days, on and off. It was freaking me out!


----------



## MrsA22

TaraCathryn said:


> Beanonorder, I'm sorry you are having such an awful week!! :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait to find out how far along I really am. I could be as little as 7+1 today. U/S is a week from today! In the meantime, I think I'm going to go buy some transitional clothes today. I'm over feeling like a chunk in my regular clothes every day! Of course, it would help if I could slow my roll with this weight gain... If I keep it up at this rate, in a few more months I'm not going to fit through the door! :blush: Sadly, snacking has been my most effective form of nausea management. :shrug:

Im in the same boat. :wacko: im busting out of my work pants.


----------



## Suzy18

MrsA22 said:


> TaraCathryn said:
> 
> 
> Beanonorder, I'm sorry you are having such an awful week!! :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait to find out how far along I really am. I could be as little as 7+1 today. U/S is a week from today! In the meantime, I think I'm going to go buy some transitional clothes today. I'm over feeling like a chunk in my regular clothes every day! Of course, it would help if I could slow my roll with this weight gain... If I keep it up at this rate, in a few more months I'm not going to fit through the door! :blush: Sadly, snacking has been my most effective form of nausea management. :shrug:
> 
> Im in the same boat. :wacko: im busting out of my work pants.Click to expand...

Same here. I hope the nausea stops and I can eat normally again. I'll try to hit the gym tomorrow.


----------



## citymouse

I had an eye twitch for like five months a couple of years back. I read somewhere that they can be caused by a vitamin D deficiency...?

I'm a naughty mommy! I've been taking it really easy yesterday and today because I got an extension on my work project, and today I stopped work two hours early and came back to my room to lounge in bed and watch So You Think You Can Dance, while my daughter is with the babysitter. I figure if she got my up at 5:45 this morning, I deserve a little relaxation time before I put her to bed (which is kind of like a cross between wrestling with a very strong monkey and herding cats).


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks again ladies. Still no sign of my cat. It really has been a rough week! 

I'm a bit nervous for my appointment on Saturday. I really want to have some sign that baby is OK. But I don't want to push for another scan because I feel bad spending money on another one. I'd be happy to just hear the heartbeat but I don't know if they'll even try now. I'd be devastated to not do anything now and and then find out at 12 weeks that something was wrong the whole time. Do you think they'll try find the hb now?


----------



## RebeccaR19

citymouse said:


> I deserve a little relaxation time before I put her to bed (which is kind of like a cross between wrestling with a very strong monkey and herding cats).

:rofl:Perfect description of putting a small child to bed! Love it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

The past few times I have gone to the bathroom I have had brown tinged cm. I am calling the doctor first thing in the morning. It's hard not to worry


----------



## maggz

northern I'm so sorry you're still feeling like this, it must let up soon! :( 

Eidson that's amazing! So happy for you :happydance:

kalabear haha I know my DH would appreciate a sixpack or a bottle of something good, I made him a checkbook for valentines with stuff like massages and dinner dates, maybe you could take him out for a dinner and a movie or something?

Nothing new here except I threw up today, for the second time! Makes me feel guilty that I have it so good when some of you suffer so badly from ms! haha...


----------



## Perplexed

citymouse- awww I think it's good you got to relax a bit while your LO is with someone trusted! 

Beanonorder- I'm so sorry your cat hasn't turned up yet =( hope you see him/her soon. 

Edison- Congrats on seeing heart beat! 

Rebecca- I'm sorry about the brown tinged CM. I had this earlier this pregnancy during vacation and didn't get checked out till around 2 weeks later and nothing abnormal showed up on ultrasound. I hope it's nothing for you as well. 

maggz- I only threw up once but have had pretty much constant MS lately. 

Somehow feeling better today. Lighter MS than normal. This is really making me worry!! I hate MS but I can't help but worry!


----------



## Button#

Eidson - yay for hearing the heartbeat!

Beanonorder - sorry about your cat.

I'm sure everything is fine Rebecca.


----------



## Dini

Northern so sorry you feel so bad, I sure hope when second trimester hits you feel so much better! 

Beanonorder, you really are having a terrible week. Your cat may still come back, they are so rotten sometimes! 

Rebecca I hope all is okay, hopefully just some old blood that made its way out. I'll keep checking for an update. 

Eidson so glad you heard the hb!

Perplexed I freak out when I feel good too lol. 

Yesterday's ms was moderate, ate two crackers all day till it went away at two the I ate like a horse! Still no vomiting here but it takes a lot for me to vomit, even as a kid. Boobs still tender but not like they were last week and still have mild cramps and stretching as well as pain in my left ovary from a corpus luteum cyst. Had my first round ligament pain a few days ago, boy did that hurt! 

Stayed home from work today, my whole body is achy and feel like I have a slight fever, felt crummy yesterday too but worse today. Throat is scratchy too so looks like I'm coming down with something! Argh!!


----------



## imaginary8x

Got my booking in appointment on 24th September at 10:15am and got my scan on 13th October at 14:20pm!! :)))


----------



## Perplexed

Dini- oh no! I hope you feel better soon! I was sick around 2 weeks go with a fever, it definitely wasn't fun with my new morning sickness. I am the same as you, it takes a lot for me to actually throw up. 

imaginary- how exciting!! I would totally be counting the days down!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Does anyone have any experience in the UK as to whether I'd be able to be prescribed something for nausea/migraine type headache.

I am only being moderately sick and can keep fluids down. But I have been off work for 3 days now with awful nausea, I am wretching if I stand up or move. I am really struggling with looking after my 2 little girls : (

I had MS with both of them but I think this feels worse as I have two kids to look after.

I am not safe to drive so am really stuck about work.

No ticker yet - I am 6+4 today so right at the start of the sicky phase.


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies! Well my scan yesterday went great! Baby was measuring 8w5d, which is exactly what I had thought based on when I ovulated, so the EDD of April 10 that I had worked out was exactly right. Heartrate was 178. I am just so relieved and feel like I can really let myself get excited now! We are attempting to wait until the end of the month to tell family as we are all going on a big family vacation (DH, DS, me, my ILs including DH's grandparents, and my parents are supposed to be going as well) so we thought that would be the perfect time to tell everyone all at once. Only problem is, I'm not sure I will be able to hold out that long! 

Sarah, I think citymouse had a great idea about finding a gift for your stepmother and telling her you thought of her immediately. Since the information about her feelings being hurt didn't come straight from her, I'm not sure I would bring that up specifically.

Eidson, that's so great that you all were able to hear the heartbeat! Wonderful! There's just nothing like that sound.

Northern, I hope your exhaustion eases soon. I'm also dealing with exhaustion. I don't remember being this tired with my DS, but I also didn't have a toddler to chase after then and could take a nap when I felt like it. Now I have a very energetic 17 month old to keep from climbing the entertainment center and swinging from the curtains.

Tara, I'm feeling like a chunk, too! My work clothes are scrubs so they're a little more forgiving, but I feel like a huge blob.

Beanonorder, so sorry for your terrible week! =( Hopefully things will start to look up from here. As far as trying to find the heartbeat at your appointment, I'm not sure that they will do it so early. My OB typically doesn't try to find heartbeat with doppler until at least 12 weeks. Of course, I'm sure things could be different other places.

Rebecca, I hope the brown CM is nothing! It is very had not to worry when it comes to these things. 

Perplexed, it's always worrying when your normal symptoms ease up or disappear. I've had a couple of better days that had me worried, but then the nausea returned the next day.


----------



## northern_me

I think I'm up a pound. I was really hoping that I would get through first tri with nothing!!

Amelie I'm sure you would get prescribed something. I've read of girls in the UK with Rx for nausea.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I just feel ridiculous, I am not vomitting badly but I can't function like this.

Will make a GP appointment tomorrow.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I tried calling the doctor, but nobody was answering. So I left a message through an online portal. I am starting to think that things are probably okay. I haven't had anymore today. I shouldn't have consulted dr. google last night, which was mainly what started to get me worrying.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca, someone should take away Dr google because he gives terrible advice and scares us to death!! I'm glad it went away and you probably have nothing to worry about. My midwife told me both times I spotted if it's light and pink or brown and isn't accompanied by bad cramps not to let it worry me. 

Man I feel awful, I feel achy and dizzy and of course have nausea on too of it and it takes effort to raise my arms up let alone do anything else. I'm so glad I stayed home. I'm eating breakfast in bed, a granola bar and some crackers.


----------



## Button#

Amelie - I got a prescription for my nausea. I said I was finding it difficult to look after DS with it and they were happy to give me something. Hope your GP can help.


----------



## Kalabear

Rebecca glad the brown cm stopped. I had that all last pregnancy in the first trimester and it was nothing. I know easier said than done but try not to worry:hugs:

Well have been feeling nervous that my nausea has become a little more manageable the last two days. Just ran and threw up....thanks baby for the reassurance!


----------



## Dini

Lol I was thanking baby yesterday for the bad nausea myself!


----------



## citymouse

My first slightly queasy day! Um... hurray, I guess. Luckily eating candy seems to help.

On a funny note, I told a colleague/friend yesterday (because I had to get an extension for something) and after I told him I'm eight weeks, he replied that his wife is eight weeks, too. Our daughters are 10 weeks apart and now these two will be even closer. 

And last night I had a baby dream! Some random dude actually gave birth, but it was definitely my baby. It was a girl and she was chubby and super mellow and sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

I told my dd tonight! Was going to wait until 12 weeks but I am so knackered with feeling like crap and I had to let her know! She cried her eyes put asking why? Lol she said but my brother just been born why another so soon lol but she v happy now 

Amelie hope u get something! I feel slightly better this week so hopefully u will to in a couple of weeks! 6 weeks is a killer for nausea starting!

Sorry I need to go catch up here now!

Hope u all been well xxxxx


----------



## sarahok

Oh thank you ladies so much for all your responses and advice. It helps so much to hear some other viewpoints on the topic. Feeling much better about it. I still haven't decided whether I will address it directly that I heard her feelings will hurt, but I think I will definitely get her a small token and be sure to make it very clear how much I value the role she will have in the baby's life. 

Eidson, how exciting to find a heartbeat! Yay! I'm still debating whether to get a doppler or not. A friend of mine has one and loves it, but then I don't want to freak out if I can't find it one day. What a special moment for you and your sweet family. 

Rebecca, I'm sorry you're having spotting. I had some brown CM on Saturday, then again on Sunday. Then very very tiny bit of light pink on Monday. Nothing more since then. I was a bit stressed, but it was such a small amount that I tried not to worry about it. "Dr. Google" as you call it, told me it was probably just my uterus stretching, and I had noticed a pooch appear that was not there before. So I'm just going to chalk it up to that and try not to stress. Hope you can do the same, although I know it's not easy sometimes. Of course I was awake half the night last night tossing and turning overanalyzing my boob size/soreness. (Not as big! Not as sore! Is something wrong?) Ugh...I will be sooo glad when this first trimester is over and I can just breathe easy. 

Scottish, how fun that you were able to tell your DD! Although she may not have been overjoyed, I'm sure she was just a little surprised. My sister called me and said that she was having dinner with her dad (we have different dads) and daughter (my niece, Heaven). Apparently, Heaven got really excited and said, "Guess WHAT Papa?!! Sarah has a baby in her belly!" LOL Can't tell anything to a 3 year old I guess. Ha! I'm glad they don't socialize with many people who know me, or my secret would never be safe. At least your DD is probably old enough to understand the need to keep it on the down low. Ha!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm not caught up with this thread yet as I've been sick with the flu, so apologies if I've missed anything, but I have bleeding again. Not loads, but it's red. I'm so annoyed at myself, I think I overdid it. Hope it's just bleeding & not anything worse :(


----------



## northern_me

Hope you're feeling ok Beankeeper!

Doctors appointment tomorrow! Hooray! A month has passed since my last one. I'm bringing OH with me in hopes he tries to find the heart beat. Going to discuss the protein digestion issue I have and maybe ask for a higher dosage of diclectin. I can't be at work randomly running out of meetings to throw up anymore! My boss thinks I'm milking it I'm pretty sure.


----------



## citymouse

Milking it! Like you're running to the bathroom pretending to have to throw up and then surfing the internet on your iPad for ten minutes? Bah, milking it! Some people...


----------



## Oswin

Fc for your appointment Northern. 

And Citymouse, I love baby dreams! 

OMG this doppler is too easy to get obsessed with :dohh: Think I found baby again today. I'm too darn fat :rofl: I waited for a while, moving the wand slightly and then got a faint hb that registered as 150/155.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- Thank you! It is actually a little reassuring to know someone else went through the same thing and has a better explanation for it. I have also noticed I appear to be showing now. I am much calmer than I was about the whole thing. As long as I don't see any more, I think I will stay calm. :)

Northern- Good luck on your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## citymouse

Beankeeper said:


> I'm not caught up with this thread yet as I've been sick with the flu, so apologies if I've missed anything, but I have bleeding again. Not loads, but it's red. I'm so annoyed at myself, I think I overdid it. Hope it's just bleeding & not anything worse :(

Hope everything is okay. Please try to take it easy!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beankeeper- I hope your bleeding stops. Do you have a sch?


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies!

Sorry not been around much lately. Been having quite bad pains recently and generally feeling rubbish, no signs of spotting just very uncomfortable pains. Was starting to worry, due to previous history. Had a scan this morning and felt so sick that it was going to be a bad news one! Was so happy that it was a good news scan, saw bean and heartbeat! Yay! :happydance: OH said he saw the weight lift off my shoulders when the sonographer said look at the strong heartbeat! The sonographer said bean is measuring at 9w&1d. Got a photo but bean is looking straight ahead so not much to see, can make out head, body and arms (My DS's scan at this point was fab as he was side profile and was so clear), but sooooooo happy that everything seems ok at this point! Don't think I ever let myself fully relax about these things during pregnancy though! Just taking every day as it comes and thankful that today all is well. 

OH was relieved that there is only one in there as I had a dream last week that I was having triplets and since I told him he has been freaking out a bit! Tee Hee! :haha:

Hope all is well with everyone else and those trying to get in contact with your doctors manage to do so very soon and that all is well. 
:hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







20140904 9w1d.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations, Jinbean!! That is excellent!


----------



## Dini

Jinbean so happy for you!! 

Beankeeper I hope you take it easy and the bleeding stops soon. 

Northern, bosses can be such buttheads! Good luck at your appt! I'm jealous :) 

Oswin I laughed out lol at your post because that would be me, every free moment! That's why I'm trying to hold out. I'll be 8 weeks Saturday and maybe next week I'll order one. 

I can't decide if this dizziness and weakness/fatigue is from the pregnancy or if I'm sick. The dizziness from the other day is back and of course in either nauseated or ravenous which I know is the pregnancy. If it is still bad tomorrow I'll call the dr. Should I call my ob or my family doctor?


----------



## BSelck24

imaginary8x said:


> Got my booking in appointment on 24th September at 10:15am and got my scan on 13th October at 14:20pm!! :)))

Imaginary8x, not only are we bump buddies but we have our scans on the same day! In fact my scan on Oct 13th is at 1pm, 20 minutes before yours! :baby::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Does anyone else start out the day relatively normal and end up all bloaty by late afternoon? I need to go change into my pajama pants, I think.


----------



## xanzaba

Ultrasound went well today- strong little heartbeat (160) and measuring 1 day ahead at 9 weeks. Haven't talked to the doctor about the SCH yet...


----------



## RebeccaR19

Xanzaba- That is excellent news!

Citymouse- I do! It's like I get more uncomfortable as the day goes on.

I also feel like someone used my boob as a punching bag. So much pain!


----------



## Perplexed

Beankeeper- hope you're ok hun. seeing blood is scary but it isn't always serious. I hope you feel better soon. 

northern- so sorry you're throwing up so often. Hopefully your boss doesn't really think that! 

Citymouse- baby dreams are awesome. When I had my first bleed from sch last pregnancy (at 6 weeks) I had a little reassurance dream. I dunno if it really meant anything but it made me feel better. at the time of the bleed there was no hb yet and I was convinced I was going to miscarry. The next night I dreamed that I'm having a little girl and that she's healthy and strong and can protect herself from danger. A few days later I followed up with my ob and we finally saw the hb! This time I had a dream that I was buying something for a girl but it's probably because I already have a girl. 

oswin- good job finding the hb!

Rebecca- I'm glad you aren't seeing any more brown cm and feeling calm about it.

Jinbean- that's amazing you must be so relieved! so happy for you! it's funny about your triplet thing. my DH always asks if it's twins! but it isn't :haha:

Dini- I hope you aren't getting sick. fatigue can be pregnancy related but I have no experience with dizziness in pregnancy. I'd suggest calling your ob maybe? or whoever can order bloods as I've heard dizziness can be caused by an iron deficiency which can be easily managed if that's the case.

xanzaba- so happy you heard the hb! that's such a relief!

yesterday I was worried about my nausea going away. but it didn't go away, it came back with a vengeance and I actually threw up. 

I'm also really itchy and have rashes at various parts of my body. is this normal?


----------



## xanzaba

Perplexed- I have been having some eczema- little dry spots that were itchy. If it's that, it responded really well to using very moisturizing creme (body butter from Trader Joe's). It's pretty common.


----------



## Oswin

Jinbean congratulations :happydance:

Dini - could be iron deficiency. Have you had bloods done yet? 

Perplexed - itchiness is normal as far as i know.


----------



## sharnw

Dini I'm very dizzy too. I got some iron tablets to hopefully make a difference with the dizziness. It's so annoying. I'm well hydrated and I'm eating well this week and still dizzy. I was vomiting lots last week and that may have through my iron off.


----------



## Lithodora

Hi everyone, I have been reading this when I get a chance but can't possibly keep up to address everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today x

I still have no sickness, bloating, anything major (yay and hmm!), just really really tired, work is killing me. I've put on a couple of pounds, my boobs are the tiniest bit sore...and that's pretty much it. I get stretching/cramping every day, so it must be growing in there!

We've decided we're going to get a private early scan at 8 weeks, and then tell his parents and one of my friends. The nearest place to us does early scans from 8 weeks, there's a place further away that does them from 7 weeks but with work I can't get a day off to get there next week, boo!


----------



## xkirstyx

So fed up with the sight of blood now. None for two days and brown blood back again today. Argh I just want it to stop so I can relax!!!! Sorry just a little rant xxxxx


----------



## MrsA22

xanzaba said:


> Perplexed- I have been having some eczema- little dry spots that were itchy. If it's that, it responded really well to using very moisturizing creme (body butter from Trader Joe's). It's pretty common.

Good to know! Ive been super itchy and rashy.


----------



## Button#

Got my first appointment letter through. Booking in appointment on the 7th of October.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, kirsty! Blood sucks, but at least it's old :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Kirsty I'm so sorry you are bleeding again!! Must be so very frustrating. 

Northern hope you feel better today. 

Thanks for the thoughts on my dizziness ladies, I still have it today but to early in the morning to tell how bad. I didn't sleep much or well at all last night so I'm sure that will make it worse. I actually am having bloodwork done today. Was given the orders to go get it done at my appt last week but didn't get it done then because I left my wallet at home with my insurance card (pregnancy brain) and haven't had a chance to do it since. DH is home today so if I'm too dizzy to drive he can take me. I'll just go to an outpatient place this morning. Then probably call the doctor and see what they think. 

Since yesterday on top of the nausea I've been absolutely ravenous! I can feel my stomach acid in my stomach and it won't stop growling. I have to take my progesterone on an empty stomach so I have to deal with it for the next hour!


----------



## xanzaba

Dini- I've been having trouble sleeping too. I go to bed early and then every night wake up at 1-3 to go to the bathroom, and it takes about 1-2 hours to go to back to sleep, then I have to wake up around 6. I'm zonkered in the mornings- dizzy, thirsty and starving with ms. I went to see a hematologist yesterday because of my bleeding- she was 5 months along so we ended up chatting like girlfriends. Well she said second trimester is so much better. Just a happy thought :)


----------



## Beankeeper

xkirstyx said:


> So fed up with the sight of blood now. None for two days and brown blood back again today. Argh I just want it to stop so I can relax!!!! Sorry just a little rant xxxxx

Hugs, I know I haven't had as much bleeding as you, but I can sympathise. It's impossible to relax. 
Currently at my GP's waiting to hopefully be referred for a scan somewhere as EPU were full when I phoned this morning. So tedious.


----------



## xkirstyx

It is so so stressful. Hope you can get a scan beankeeper. Epu tolde they won't see me again unless bleeding really heavy. I understand tho since I bleed on and off all the time and everything is always fine. I just need to try relax more x


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're bleeding ladies. Must be scary. I was expecting to have some but so far my cervical erosion is behaving.


----------



## Beankeeper

I've managed to get an appt at gynae unit in 1.5 hours. Hopefully get some answers.


----------



## Scottish

Hope the bleeding stops Kirsty! How long did u bleed in previous pregnancys?

I always get really itchy in pregnancy especially my legs. It could be a symptom of obstetric cholestasis whhih can be serious but that Usually has no rash and all over body and tends to affect last 4 months of pregnancy.

Still got pregnancy laziness and mild nausea and heavy fatigue over here :wave:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

citymouse said:


> Does anyone else start out the day relatively normal and end up all bloaty by late afternoon? I need to go change into my pajama pants, I think.

YES!!! I wore maternity jeans the other night taking my dog to training school because I'm just too uncomfortable lol



RebeccaR19 said:


> I also feel like someone used my boob as a punching bag. So much pain!

I'm feeling this way too...I've always been not even a full A cup and now I've already gone up a cup size and I have to sleep with a sports bra because they hurt so badly

For the ladies that are bleeding and worried...I'm praying for you! I hope its nothing, I do know a girl that bled really badly for weeks in the first trimester, the ER told her that she would lose the baby and she had her baby in April and she's a perfectly healthy baby.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- I hate to hear about your bleeding again. Even from my recent experience, I know the only thing reassuring is just to see white toilet paper. I hope it clears up again soon. :hugs:

The doctor's office responded to my message about my brown streaking today and said they think it's old blood from my pelvic exam last week. They said it can take that long to show up. They basically told me not to take it seriously unless it turns red.

My sickness is back with a vengeance today.


----------



## Oswin

Hugs Kirsty, i know that feeling!! I spotted blood and bits for weeks, it's so emotionally draining xx

Beankeeper how did it go?


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry about the ladies who are bleeding/spotting. I know its so scary and annoying.
Dh and I gave dtd another go seeing as my bleeding as been gone over a week now. I was a little nervous and it got a bit more intense than I was expecting. I was sure I was going to start bleeding again but thankfully nothing! We really needed that intimacy so I'm glad it worked out.

I had a work dinner this evening. I was a bit nervous because I knew there would be drinking. I ended up telling one of my colleagues so that he could back me up if I ran into any issues. We ended up sitting at separate tables but thankfully he ended up with the heavy drinkers and I got mostly non-drinkers. One asked me if I drank so I just said no. When the boss man came round and tried to give me one this colleague just told him I don't drink and that was it. 

Off to the doctor in the morning! Hope all is well!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I'm so sorry for you ladies having spotting and worries! :hugs: I hope it stops very soon and we all get some reassurance. I am so excited for the second trimester to come! 

I feel like I should move my ticker back a couple more days, because I don't want to think I'm farther along than I am. Technically I may be up to 3 days behind it. Tomorrow will mark a full month since my BFP. Longest month ever!! 

My nausea has been worse the last couple days. Really couldn't stomach dinner last night for the first time, which drove my reflux mad! So I had tums for dinner! :haha: It's a good sign, though, that something is actually progressing. :thumbup:

Last night DH came home from his business trip... and told me he has to go back again next week. They finally got the city and the company that hired them to agree on a meeting time, and it's the evening before my ultrasound. He can't get a flight back in time! :nope: So now I either have to delay my scan even more, or go alone. I really don't know which is worse! :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish I can't remember but I think normally at by 2nd tri x


----------



## Oswin

First (accidental!) Baby-buy!! :yipee: Bought thinking it'd be perfect as a gift for someone, and then remembered I'M PREGGERS :rofl: :dohh: and realised how perfect it is, as hubby has his Captain America top, which is his fave :thumbup: It's so sweet, and brand new, though only a quid from the new charity shop :wohoo:
https://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_7041_zps7b0c61fe.jpg

Tara ((hugs)) I went alone to my scan, and I was crying and shaking (that was cos of the bleeding though). It's a hard choice. I know I wouldn't be able to put it back, but you never know maybe they could do earlier if you explained??


----------



## Beankeeper

Saw the heartbeat, baby is okay. I'm so relieved. They also couldn't find a cause for the bleeding, so hoping I don't see more of it xx


----------



## citymouse

I was going to post the same thing yesterday! So sick of the spotting! Every time I think it's gone away, it shows up again. Very frustrating and so hard on your nerves.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Awww citymouse- I'm sorry to hear about your spotting!

Beankeeper- I am glad everything is okay with you! What a relief!

Oswin- That shirt is adorable!


----------



## sarahok

Yay for good scans and heartbeats! 

Tara, that is so tough. I honestly think I would probably still go just to put my mind at ease, but if you can wait, it's such a special thing to share with your hubby. I'd say just trust your gut feeling. Hugs!


----------



## Perplexed

So sorry to everyone who is spotting. it's scary but I hope it clears up for all of you :hugs: 

I wanted to respond to everyone individually but so fatigued tonight I may fall asleep soon. Dd seems to have slept by herself which is new but brilliant means I can feel free to drift off to dreamland!


----------



## RebeccaR19

TaraCathryn- I guess it depends on how your husband feels about it. Does he want you to just go ahead without him? My husband wasn't able to go to my early u/s with my son, and he wasn't able to go to this one either. To me, it didn't matter much because you can't see much that early on. The major part was to see the size of the baby and the HB.

Last time he came to the 12 week one. This time, I don't think his schedule is going to allow for him to come to any of them except just maybe the 20 week one. He is happy with me bringing home pictures and doesn't feel like he missed out. So, I'd personally just go to the first one by myself if my husband was fine with it. Well, actually, that's what I did. lol Anyway, if you do go by yourself just make sure they give you pictures.


----------



## xanzaba

Tara- I've had similar issues. I didn't push back my scan. The peace of mind was worth it to me since I had some bleeding and was worried. It's a long road ahead, with plenty of scans. You're probably too early to hear the heartbeat (though you might see it). In scan a couple of weeks ago, they didn't show me any images, so DH didn't miss anything. But if he'll feel put out, it may be worthwhile to push it back :)


----------



## northern_me

Well, I went to the doctor. He didn't up my diclectin dose, he seemed ok with it and said it should end soon. I'm tachycardic again. I had a heart rate of 136 when I was pregnant with DD and had to get EKGs done. He sent me for another EKG and my rate was 114. He said he is going to refer me to the OBGYN early because I had pre-eclampsia last time. I have to go back and see him in two weeks. 

Luckily, he found baby's heart rate really easily! OH was with me and able to hear it! It was 145!


----------



## citymouse

Northern, do you drink caffeine? Does it make your heart rate faster?

I ask because my resting heart rate was always around 100 and when I started acupuncture and gave up caffeine it went down to the mid-80s. (If I exercised more it would probably be lower but I'm not going to do anything until I'm confident that the spotting is over.) Is it anxiety related for you or purely a physical condition?


----------



## northern_me

I've had maybe 4 cups of coffee since finding out I was pregnant. I only drink water. It just happens to some people during pregnancy, apparently. I drink a lot of coffee when I'm not pregnant, you would think it would decrease!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I am sorry to hear about your high HR. Do you think it could be related to your HG at all?
But I am glad you and OH both got to hear baby's HB! That's very exciting!


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, I randomly saw a picture of pasta online and now my brain is like THAT GET ME THAT GET ME THAT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## northern_me

We did our reveal! I am NOT impressed with the pic of myself but at least it matches how terrible I feel!
 



Attached Files:







reveal.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## citymouse

So cute!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I like the picture! I love the expressions on each of your faces!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I don't know if any of you who already have children had Group B Strep during any of your pregnancies. But I had it with my son. I started getting curious this time around about whether there is a way to actually combat Group B Strep before you get to delivery.

Apparently, there is and several people have gotten it to go away. They recommend taking a daily capsule of vitamin c, eating yogurt regularly, and also making sure to eat garlic at least once a week if not more often. They also said you can take a garlic capsule if you can't stand eating it. Others also started a probiotic from early pregnancy. I don't know what probiotic to take for it, though. But right now I am trying yogurt, vitamin c, and garlic in hopes that I won't have Group B Strep this time. I know testing is a long way off, but I wanted to share what I learned. And possibly some of you already know something about fighting off Group B Strep. It was a miserable thing for me to have to be on that penicillin drip last time.


----------



## sarahok

So cute Northern!! I love it!


----------



## Scottish

That's great so many of you have found hb! I have a Doppler from last pregnancy but not tried it yet! Maybe next week!

Northern that's a great reveal :) wee cutie your dd is !

So tired here! I can't handle this fatigue argh


----------



## Oswin

Northern that's so cute!!


----------



## xkirstyx

I didn't have GBS with my son but did with my daughter. Hope I don't have it again this time.

I feel so run down today like I'm about to get a really bad cold :-( feel so crap!


----------



## Button#

Lovely pic Northern!


----------



## citymouse

I can't remember if I had it... I remember I had to go on antibiotics at about 38 weeks for something totally unrelated... if I had GBS, would the antibiotics at that stage have taken care of it? I feel like I got retested or something. But I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Citymouse - I'd say it might be possible! I feel like there has to be a way to get rid of GBS without having to go on a penicillin drip during labor.


----------



## Jinbean

Love the reveal pic Northern! So cute! x


----------



## northern_me

Thanks 

Oh also, I forgot to mention that my doctor thinks I'm an excellent candidate for a VBAC. I'm so pumped.


----------



## citymouse

Great news!

My dear husband stopped and got me lunch. Are there any more beautiful words in the English language than, "What do you want me to bring home for you?"


----------



## maggz

That's such a cute reveal pic northern! Love it :) Glad everything's okay in there. 

For strep back home they recommend a dairy product called AB milk which has acidophilus in it, I've heard it's similar to kefir. 

I had my scan and everything looks good! Saw the baby and yolk sac, saw the heart beating away on the monitor and then heard the heartbeat, it was 160 :happydance: 
DH is finally letting himself become excited and it's all just becoming so real now! I measured 8w3d but she's gonna keep it 8w1d like my LMP indicates, don't know why but I'm just glad I didn't get pushed back. So due date stays April 16th :cloud9:


----------



## maggz

...and here's the pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## northern_me

Great pic Maggz! Good that your due date didn't get pushed back.


----------



## BSelck24

northern_me said:


> We did our reveal! I am NOT impressed with the pic of myself but at least it matches how terrible I feel!

I love this!! :baby:


----------



## Eidson23

Here is our sweet little baby! He/she was moving around so much during the ultrasound! It was just amazing. Everything looks perfect! She's measuring 9w+2d so right on schedule...and the heart rate was beautiful at 155 bpm :cloud9:
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo5_zps163e6a3c.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo6_zpsbf2302ed.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo7_zps3200be30.jpg


----------



## BSelck24

maggz said:


> That's such a cute reveal pic northern! Love it :) Glad everything's okay in there.
> 
> For strep back home they recommend a dairy product called AB milk which has acidophilus in it, I've heard it's similar to kefir.
> 
> I had my scan and everything looks good! Saw the baby and yolk sac, saw the heart beating away on the monitor and then heard the heartbeat, it was 160 :happydance:
> DH is finally letting himself become excited and it's all just becoming so real now! I measured 8w3d but she's gonna keep it 8w1d like my LMP indicates, don't know why but I'm just glad I didn't get pushed back. So due date stays April 16th :cloud9:

Maggz so exciting!! Great visit and great pic!


----------



## maggz

Wow Eidson those are great pics! Glad everything's okay in there :happydance:

I'm thinking my docs us machine must be old lol yours is so much more defined :haha:


----------



## Eidson23

maggz said:


> Wow Eidson those are great pics! Glad everything's okay in there :happydance:
> 
> I'm thinking my docs us machine must be old lol yours is so much more defined :haha:

Yours is amazing too! Looks so good!! Congrats! :cloud9:

She had an internal and external u/s...so the more defined ones were internal :haha:


----------



## Dini

Beankeeper I'm so glad you saw baby!! 

Northern I love your reveal!! So cute. 

Magz your picture is adorable, and eidson so is yours!!!

The fatigue and dizziness is still pretty bad today on top of the nausea, but a bit better than yesterday. I did leave the house with DH and didn't do much but went to lunch, had labs drawn and went to hang out with our friends parents (their bull got hit by a truck and died this morning) and I feel like I've run a marathon! 

I talked to the nurse at my ob and she said even though the dizziness is severe it's normal, some people get it this bad. She said to sleep as often as I can and not to over exert myself and to drink as much water as possible. I think it was so bad yesterday because I worked Wednesday. Now I have to work all weekend and have no idea how I'm going to do it. It lasts all day, the dizziness, fatigue and nausea. 

I guess at least I should figure baby is growing! Wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## citymouse

Good luck! 

Sorry about the dizziness. Sorry for not remembering, have you had your iron levels checked? I get light-headed in the evenings and my doctor basically said it was just my body having a weird time with the adjusting fluid levels.


----------



## Dini

citymouse said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sorry about the dizziness. Sorry for not remembering, have you had your iron levels checked? I get light-headed in the evenings and my doctor basically said it was just my body having a weird time with the adjusting fluid levels.

I actually just had all my baseline prenatal labs drawn today. I don't think I'm anemic because she drew 6 big vials of blood and I wasn't any worse off after than before but I guess I'll find out next week. 

I'm absolutely wiped, feel like my legs can barely hold me. I am in bed already and it's 8:30.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson and Maggz- Great scan pictures! :) It's cool to see babies at different stages of development.

Maggz- Thanks for the info about the AB milk!


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I am currently at the doctor waiting for a scan, by myself. Although dh has come to the appointments with me the last three times he actually was only present for the very first scan. Last pregnancy he also missed most of them due to work. It does suck a bit but I just accepted it for what it was. 

So some good news - my cat is back! My dh heard meowing in the stairwell of our apartment block at 1am, went to check it out and there she was! Only problem is she then meowed the whole night. I didn't get any sleep and she woke dd up 4 times! Eventually dd thought 5:30 am was a good time to wake up. Needless to say I am exhausted and feel rubbish. 

Will update after my scan!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Can I join you ladies?! I'm due April 17 :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi sweetbliss :)


----------



## maggz

Hey sweetbliss! :D


----------



## Oswin

Maggz and Eidson great scan pics!!! 

Beanonorder hope it went well!!


----------



## Button#

Great scans ladies.


----------



## Dini

Beanorder, so glad your cat is back!! But sorry she kept you up :( hope your scan went well! 

Welcome sweetmiss! 

I feel like poo this morning, as I figured. Wish me luck getting through this day!! 

Have a wonderful day today ladies.


----------



## Perplexed

Great scan pics ladies! Congrats!

Welcome sweetbliss!

I've been throwing up daily now :( sometimes after eating "triggers", other times on an empty stomach.

But the oddest thing happened! Citymouse, was it you who said you wanted pasta after you saw a pic of it? It's so odd because something similar happened to me. I don't eat red meat...simply because I don't like the taste. But every since I hit 6 wks + i've been off my regular food. I can't stand any veggies anymore and even seeing pictures of vegetables makes me a bit queasy. And I've thrown up after eating chicken, can't even touch turkey since my previous pregnancy (it used to make me throw up) and I can barely even look at fish. But I was watching a tv show and the people went to a restaurant and ordered meaty things...I literally couldn't get meat out of my head. Today I'm at my mom's and they are having fish scallops for lunch and some meatballs. I took a piece of scallop and one meatball. I didn't enjoy the fish and it made me queasy...but I loved the meatball and planning to get more! I can't get over how strange this is!!


----------



## xanzaba

DH picked up some swiss chard- a favorite veggie of mine and said he was going to cook it that night. The mention of chard made me gag, but when he cooked it, I scarfed it all down. He didn't even get a bite! Really bizarre. Other than that, I haven't really had cravings or aversions, though my stomach is upset quite a bit and I've been avoiding anything acidic and any milk products.


----------



## Perplexed

xanzaba said:


> DH picked up some swiss chard- a favorite veggie of mine and said he was going to cook it that night. The mention of chard made me gag, but when he cooked it, I scarfed it all down. He didn't even get a bite! Really bizarre. Other than that, I haven't really had cravings or aversions, though my stomach is upset quite a bit and I've been avoiding anything acidic and any milk products.

I can't handle milk products during pregnancy either. Yesterday my DH wanted us to go out and get smoothies...I really thought we were getting like...only fruits but apparently there's milk. I kinda threw up when we got home :dohh:


----------



## sarahok

Love, love those scan pics ladies! I have my second on Wednesday, and it cannot come soon enough. My sweet sis is coming with me. She wanted to come to one, and it is really hard for DH to get out of work, though he managed for the first one. 

I have had some of the cavings you guys are talking about, though none of the weirder "pickles and peanut butter" cravings. I guess the strangest has been olives, but I told my dad maybe I was just craving a martini. LOL. Other than that someone was eating waffles on TV, and I HAD to go make some. And I couldn't get samosas out of my mind for like a week. Ha!

So I think I mentioned earlier in response to Rebecca (I believe?) that I had some brown CM last weekend, but it was gone by Tuesday. Well been all clear, then throughout the night last night when I went to the bathroom (like a million times), I always had tiny bits of rust color. Different from before, as it was not mixed with CM. Not sure that makes any difference. It was very light, so I'm trying not to worry too much. But it is so hard not to have major anxiety over this. I don't think I will call the doctor since it's so little and it's the weekend. I'm not cramping at all, so that's good. I do have that appointment Wednesday, so I think I'll just wait until then assuming it does not get any worse. Oh, I just can't wait until the beginning of october. First trimester really sucks, and I know I've had it easy compared to some of you guys.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- I know how you feel! I can't wait for a few more weeks to be done with the first trimester. Plus, my next appointment isn't until the very last day of September. So, I feel like it is forever away! I keep feeling tempted to call and see if they can't just make my appointment a week earlier. Since I will technically be 12 weeks then. But then I feel like that will probably seem petty. It's just hard to wait.
At least you are not cramping and it's only a little bit. I hope it clears up! It's never fun to see anything unusual when you go to the bathroom.


----------



## sarahok

Thanks Rebecca. Waiting is the hardest part! Ha! Like you said, I'm sure everything is fine. It's just nerve wracking. This too shall pass, this too shall pass. My mantra for the next month. LOL

Oooh, but I did just notice, I'm an olive! Mmm..wish I could have a martini with that.


----------



## xanzaba

For the ladies having dark spotting- what they say is dark stuff is usually not a problem, and if it's spotting then odds are you are okay (still should talk to the doctor eventually though). And no cramps is also a good sign.

For me, I'm just happy when it's dark and spotting. I'm not going to say I'm not bleeding anymore, because that usually spurs bleeding. What can I say, this whole thing has made me superstitious :)


----------



## sarahok

Thanks Xanxaba. Glad you're

Spoiler
not currently have any trouble with that. (shhh) ;)


----------



## xanzaba

I know it doesn't help 100% though


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Sweetbliss!

Beanonorder, so happy about your cat! Hopefully you'll get a good night of sleep tonight.

Perplexed, yes, that was me! I'm extremely suggestible, so I either want something really specific or nothing sounds good at all. We went to breakfast this morning and afterward we stopped at the grocery store and just seeing all the foods made me feel gross. I had to go outside for fresh air.

Last pregnancy I went through a phase of wanting leafy green vegetables for breakfast. I ate brussels sprouts and spinach salads first thing in the morning!


----------



## xanzaba

Just found a miracle for ms and had to share with you ladies.

A friend sent me a care package <3 and in it were preggie pops. Well, around 3 in the afternoon I was feeling quite bad and decided to try one. Only 1/2 way through it and feel so much better! Looked them up and they sell them on amazon. I'm going to stock up :)


----------



## northern_me

I've heard about those.

Do any of you ladies have any experience with hypnobirthing or plan on doing it this time around?


----------



## Button#

I'm thinking about it northern. I want a home birth this time so I'm going to look into it


----------



## northern_me

I'm going to be delivering in the hospital but I'm really interested in it. A girl I used to know did it and I remember her telling me she felt basically nothing.


----------



## sharnw

Xanzaba I have preggie pops :) they're yummy too :)


----------



## citymouse

I did the Hypnobabies home study program. I started listening to the tracks and affirmations at about 34 weeks. I honestly think that made my (41 week) pregnancy so much more comfortable and less stressful. I was one of those women who says, "I could have been pregnant for another month and been fine with it." 

That being said, for the actual birth, it wasn't effective for me. Maybe if I'd had some kind of natural progression -- mild contractions ("pressure waves") starting every ten minutes or so, then gradually becoming more intense and closer together... there's a chance I could have gotten into a rhythm with it. But I was induced, and I went from feeling mildly crampy for about a half hour to having full-blown contractions every 2 minutes, with no run-up at all. I simply didn't have enough time to get my head into the hypnosis. I can't even think of a point where I would have been able to put on my headphones!

So I got an epidural. Which I loved. But then I used the relaxation and birthing affirmations tracks all night, which I found very relaxing. The breathing was awesome and helped me calm the shakes the epidural was giving me. And then during pushing all the deep breathing I'd done made me able to push 4-5 times per contraction rather than 3. And I didn't feel tired, stressed, or even winded. 

Also, the program I did educates you about how birth works within your body, which is nice. And it helped me decide on and verbalize (and birth-plan-ize) the atmosphere for my L&D experience. 

All in all, I loved it. It was so relaxing and affirming. But for the relief of physical discomfort, it wasn't effective in my case. I'm definitely going to do it this pregnancy but I'm also basically counting on getting an epidural.


----------



## bump2be

I did hypnobirthing with my first baby. The relaxation techniques helped me relax throughout my pregnancy. However, I didn't end up using it for the birth since I had a C-section. Hoping for a VBAC this time!


----------



## northern_me

Bump, I'm hoping for a VBAC too. The doctor had "failed induction" listed on my chart for reason for a c-section! That is total crap! They told me they were giving me gel to get the hormones going an hour before so the baby wouldn't be shocked when they did the c-section! The doctor told me 2 days before that I was getting one! I think he just preferred to do a section instead of waiting out my labour.


----------



## RebeccaR19

CityMouse- I only have 1 personal experience to go on. But my labor was augmented with pitocin because my water had broken and they didn't feel I was progressing fast enough. Before I went on the pitocin, I felt like I would be able to manage my contractions just fine without any medication. And I actually think I probably would have been okay. It didn't really start hurting until the pitocin dosage went up. I think it just makes contractions twice as bad as they would normally be because it's basically forcing your body to have contractions.
But since I haven't had a whole labor without it, I wouldn't know. This time, I am going to try to labor as long as possible at home before going to the hospital. I do think some techniques probably work better on natural labor than induced or augmented labor.


----------



## Dini

Sara I hope the spotting stops for you so you can relax!

I almost ordered preggie pops! Ended up ordering tummy drops at a recommendation but maybe I'll order the pops too! 

My day wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be, seems I got a good nights sleep. The nausea was controllable if ate every hour until about 2pm. The dizziness was better as well. The breast tenderness than was way less than before has come back today along with the fullness and heaviness, have to say that makes me happy!! 

Praying for another good day tomorrow. But two in a row is a lot to ask lol.


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi! Sorry for the delay in updating!
My scan was amazing! Baby is doing great with a hb of 160. :happydance: I even got to see him/her moving around and waving. It was so cute. I never got to see that with dd so it was very exciting for me. I was measuring at 9w5d which is impossible but whatever. Every scan I have I seem to be measuring a little bit more ahead. It's making me wonder if I'm going to end up having a big baby!:wacko:
Dr decided I should have blood tests done now, including downs screening. Originally I wasn't going to get that done but for some reason just agreed to it. I didn't realise they were going to do a full blood panel! My appointment ended up costing me a fortune! :dohh:
When they were taking the blood they couldn't find a vein in my arm so they asked if they could use my hand. I said that's fine but after two vials of blood had been taken the other nurse came in and looked at my hand and a lump the size of a small grape had formed behind the needle! So they had to quickly take it out and apply pressure. My hand is really sore now! Thankfully the second nurse was able to find a vein in my arm so they could finish drawing blood.

Here is a pic of my little bean!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sweetbliss89

Everyone's scans look awesome! I can't wait for ours on Monday :)


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder I'm glad your cat came back! Glad that your LO is doing well that's a lovely scan picture! :hugs:

I wanted to give hypnobirthing a try last time but I couldn't get my hands on the materials. I'll try this time if possible but as citymouse said I'm also counting on epidural. I am really worried about unnecessary c-sections in this country. my coworker said she was in labor and arrived at noon and first thing she was told "if you don't deliver by midnight we'll do a c-section," and back then I was younger and wasn't even thinking of settling down etc but I found that shocking. another girl I know was saying she was at 10 cm and was told ok we have to section the baby isn't coming and had her sign the consent but just as she signed she started pushing and out was the baby and it wasn't like an emergency cesarean the girl was saying it like they just didn't want to wait anymore! it's really scary. 

I liked my ob last time even though I was induced. but today I'm not really convinced an induction was necessary even though it went well and I was only in active labor for 6 hours. would have been 5 hours if id understood how to push instead of just holding it :haha:


----------



## Tove

Beanonorder, great news! And what a cute ultrasound image!! :) Just another 2,5 weeks wait for me and I will hopefully be back with a cute image and happy news myself.......

Sweetbliss89, good luck on Monday!

Dini, yay for symptoms returning! Mine has also come and gone a little. I guess it's normal.

Interesting to read about your birthing experiences! As a first time mom I don't really know what to expect and I'm actually a little scared of it! As for now I've decided not to think about it and I think the midwife won't adress it until after the 18 week scan.

As for me I have been feeling quite stressed and down this last week. My OH seems to think it's the pregnancy hormones causing it, but I'm not sure. I just hope it passes soon.

In happier news I'm ten weeks as of yesterday and my belly is getting bigger every week despite me only gaining half a kilogram :) Very fatigued, constantly thirsty but no other cravings than ice water.


----------



## maggz

northern that's so messed up, that's what I'm really afraid of my doctor doing! :/ 

beanonorder awesome pic and scan!:happydance: But no wonder your hand is sore lol. 

AFM nausea is becoming full-fledged right now and I feel really shitty in the mornings and have no appetite until late afternoon/evenings. Other than that I feel fine, just tired. 
DH has been telling a bunch of people :dohh: which is kinda funny cause he was so determined not to tell anyone yet but as soon as he saw the heartbeat and the scan all that was out the window! :haha:


----------



## Button#

Great scan Beanonorder!

I didn't have a build up to my contractions either, although I wasn't induced. I felt my waters go pop and went straight into contractions every couple of minutes. When I got to the birth centre an hour and a half later I was already 8cm and they had me waddling down the hall saying don't push yet, don't push yet!


----------



## Perplexed

I don't feel too nauseous today. Barely any nausea actually. Getting worried as usual whenever I'm not sick. Hope there's a reassuring sign for me soon...

Edit: just noticed my ticker says 199 days. Less than 200 days till due date. hehe.


----------



## xkirstyx

Loving all the scans! Xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I'm fascinated that you are 8w4d and it says 199 days to go and I'm 9w3d and mine says 214 days to go! Very strange.... I think I'm going to have to go and count.


----------



## Tove

I'm 10 weeks and 1 day and my app says I have 208 days to go. Strangely my ticker below says 209 days to go. Seems to coincide with yours Beanonorder.


----------



## sharnw

Lovely scans :)


----------



## GreyGirl

So many great scans! Excited/nervous for mine on Tuesday!


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, what a cute scan!! So glad it was all okay!! 

Can't wait to see more from you other ladies. As Rebecca says we will live through you, as I know I won't have another till 12-13weeks.


----------



## Suzy18

Beanorder & Tove, I have the same with my ticker. I'm 10+3 and still have 207 days to go.

AFM I did my bloodwork yesterday to prepare for the NT scan on the 16th. I called the hospital the day before and asked if I had to be on an empty stomach and they told me no. When I arrive, the check-in lady told me I had to be on an empty stomach because they were also testing my glucose level. I went ahead with the bloodwork anyway. I didn't want to have to go back on Monday. But we will have to inform the Dr that I wasn't on an empty stomach before they start thinking that I have gestational diabetes. 
My nausea has been better the last 3 days. I'm trying to enjoy it but can't help but worry a bit. Boobs are still full so that's good. 
What's everyone doing today? Besides from doing the wash, I'm thinking lazy Sunday O:) It's going to rain anyway so.


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder said:


> Perplexed I'm fascinated that you are 8w4d and it says 199 days to go and I'm 9w3d and mine says 214 days to go! Very strange.... I think I'm going to have to go and count.

It did seem a bit odd to me hehe but I think my ticker is counting wrong. I just made a new one and it says 231 days...so 32 days till it's really 199 days.


----------



## Button#

I'm having a lazy Sunday too.


----------



## bump2be

northern_me said:


> Bump, I'mg for a VBAC too. The doctor had "failed induction" listed on my chart for reason for a c-section! That is total crap! They told me they were giving me gel to get the hormones going an hour before so the baby wouldn't be shocked when they did the c-section! The doctor told me 2 days before that I was getting one! I think he just preferred to do a section instead of waiting out my labour.

Northern, that is so frustrating! Hopefully this time you get a better OB! 

My baby was breech so unfortunately I was told I had to have a c section.


----------



## Kalabear

Lovely scan pics ladies!!

My DS was breech as well which is why I had a cs last time. Hoping for a vbac also!! I'm still in the wait and see!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Count me in for a lazy Sunday! I did one thing yesterday & then had to take a nap! Fatigue sucks! :haha:

Perplexed, I was a vegetarian before my first pregnancy. I held out until almost 3 months, but literally the only thing I wanted to eat was fried chicken! DH and I finally got a fried chicken sandwich to share as I thought actually eating it would gross me out. Instead I scarfed down my half and, to hear him tell it, nearly bit his hand off going for his half too!  This time, very little sounds good at all right now, but it seems like healthy, light foods are getting more & more appealing.

I had preggie pop drops on hand at all times in my first pregnancy, they kept me from throwing up! Haven't thought about getting them this time as my sugar cravings have been almost unbearable and I'm so afraid of going back down that slippery slope.

DH signed us up to walk/run a 5k in a few weeks. I was like, you understand that I'm pregnant, right?:dohh:

Northern, I'm so glad your doc says you're a good candidate for vbac!:thumbup: And your reveal pic is so cute!

Congrats to those with great scans! And thanks for all the advice for mine. We determined that there was no good time to reschedule, and dr.s office would've had to break it up into 2 appts or push me back quite a bit. So I will bring him whatever pics/whatnot I can. He is bummed to miss it but he understands how much I need the reassurance of going. My sis offered to meet me there if she can get away from work, so at least I might have some company! :)

Thanks to those saying they will most likely have an epidural. I had an awful labor last time, partly due to pitocin. I won't go to the hospital so early this time. I won't accept pit this time unless I believe it's medically necessary. I will labor naturally for as long as I can. But if I get to that point where I need the rest, I will definitely get the epidural. 

We took DD to the amusement park Friday night b/c my dad's company had the place rented out. I could only think of one ride in the whole park I felt comfortable going on, and I had to tell DD I hurt my back and that was why I couldn't go on the little roller coaster with her! :nope: Of all the reasons I am excited to get to the second trimester, finally telling her she is going to be a big sister is the thing I am looking forward to the most!!


----------



## xkirstyx

I woke up this morning craving peaches so went to shop for them. Then went to pick up my body pillow to stop me sleeping on my tummy. Every morning I wake up sore from it so hopefully that helps. Apart from that I'm having a very lazy Sunday


----------



## RebeccaR19

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone! It's morning for me!

Tove- It's good to see you back here! Happy 10 weeks!

Beanonorder- Fabulous scan picture! That is very defined! :) I am sorry you had such a hard time with the blood work. I can't remember from a previous discussion if you said whether you were staying team yellow or finding out the gender. But in a thread in first trimester the other day, I learned that when they do that blood work, they can find out the gender as early as 9 weeks. They just get it by testing your blood. So, would you be finding out? 

TaraCathryn- I have been slightly tempted to do a 5k this Fall. But I haven't run since finding out I was pregnant. So, I'm not sure how I will handle it. But there's a part of me that wants to keep doing as many normal things as possible. I hope yours is fun! I am glad your sister can go to your scan with you. 

At around 8 weeks, I had mentioned that I felt that my nausea/sickness was changing. And now, a few days into week 9, I can say that it is definitely just different. Instead of just feeling sick or nauseous throughout the day, I just get episodes. Some days, I go the whole day feeling completely normal. But, it seems, I get nauseous or sick only if something triggers it. Last night, my husband was cooking dinner and the smell of it was just awful to me. I had to go lie down and get away from the kitchen or I would have thrown up. 
I am tired today. I didn't sleep well at all last night. The people in the apartment next to us were fighting (mom and daughter) and there was a lot of shouting, slamming doors, etc. All of this a 1 am! I think I'm ready to be out of apartment living as soon as we move again. I also worry about not getting enough sleep this early on because I don't want it to affect the baby. I'm not as worried when the placenta takes over, but for now, I just keep thinking I need my sleep for the baby. I will probably squeeze in a nap today. No, I will definitely squeeze in a nap today. :)


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, I noticed that too about the nausea. I usually get an episode around 1ish and then another later in the night around 9 or 10. But I'm definitely able to eat more now and feel ok for most of the day!! I'm hoping it just magically disappears really soon.


----------



## Perplexed

Tara- I'm glad to hear I'm not alone in terms of things we like changing. I don't like any of my usual things at all, in fact I get a bit queasy thinking of them. 

Rebecca & Northern- I'm happy to hear this about the nausea. It sounds exactly like it's going for me right now. Rather than being constant it's in episodes right now. 

I'm craving a specific type of cheese right now mmm it sounds so appetizing, but I'll avoid as I have the feeling I'll throw up if I do eat it. Maybe that can be my reassurance that everything is fine with the little bean :haha: 

Been doing intervals on the treadmill these days, not daily but today I did twice. Not eating too great but determined to keep my fitness levels high this time round and to get away with wearing non maternity clothes for as long as possible. Well I've been in maternity jeans since last time but I mean for other things :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I didn't even get to pitocin for my induction... after I got the cervidil, my waters broke. I went from baby not being engaged at all and fingertip dilated to fully dilated/engaged in about 5 hours. It was FUN, ha ha. I think I was overdue in part psychologically, because she was due March 27 and I had a massive work project due March 31. Plus we had work going on in our house and I didn't want the baby born in a construction zone. I also had "come out, baby" acupuncture and I think that helped.

All I know is that this time I'm rushing to the hospital because I think my body's approach to labor is GO NOW GO GO GO. I have two friends who left home as soon as their waters broke and were ready to push by the time they got checked in to the hospital. No thanks!

Last night I woke up and started thinking about food and got so grossed out! I couldn't stop my brain from thinking about food and I felt almost nauseated. I think it's because I take my prenatals right before bed.


----------



## Perplexed

I think I almost didn't get pitocin at my induction. was given it at the very end when I was refusing to cooperate with the pushing :haha: 

aaah I forgot my prenatals today! and maybe yesterday. I need to place the box on my breakfast table so I don't forget. 

my nausea changed to heartburn/nausea. almost got fried calamari for dinner but got scared and changed my mind. toast I guess?


----------



## Tove

Thank you Rebecca :) I've noticed the same thing with my nausea. I usually feel fine in the morning, but before lunch, at about 3 pm and again at about 7 pm I get episodes of nausea. And the only thing that seems to help is snacking on something. 

I also feel very tempted to run a race, but since my bfp I have only ran three times. I just don't have the energy to work out at all. This spring I ran a marathon and now I'm pretty much sedentary...

Does anyone know what to do to get the energy back? I guess I just have to start working out again, but that first step is soooo hard to take.


----------



## BSelck24

Edison great pics! Beautiful little baby!


----------



## Perplexed

Tove- What do you snack on that helps? I feel at loss and only eat toast in the evenings.

As for that first step, I know what you mean. I have no energy but DH encourages me a lot so I end up doing a light work out in the morning.


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed, I find that eating something with protein (that being cheese or yogurt for me since I can't eat anything else) helps better than bread or crackers.


----------



## Tove

I prefer fruits and vegetables. I feel like the flavours help with the weird taste is my mouth and the water content helps with my constant thirst. Right now I'm snacking on cucumber :)


----------



## northern_me

Also, I think Menchies should just prepare to be funded solely through me this pregnancy. I am not normally a sweets person. I would choose nachos or spinach dip any day of my life normally. Not so anymore! If it doesn't have sugar in it, I'm not happy. I keep trying to go for Greek yogurt and fruit with a bit of hot fudge sauce but it's not cutting it anymore.


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone else have loads of jelly like mucus when they go to the toilet???


----------



## citymouse

No, Kirsty, just a little... clear or tinted?


----------



## Button#

Yes me Kirsty. I'm having loads of discharge still and some of it is jelly like. I'm guessing it's because of my cervical erosion.


----------



## xkirstyx

It's clear. Seems to of stopped now. Just had it the last three times I went to the toilet. Seems normal tho some of my pregnant friends have it aswell x


----------



## citymouse

I imagine it's a by-product of the plug forming. As long as it's clear I probably would call my doctor and ask about it but not worry.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I can hardly believe this. When I laid down today to take my nap after being kept up by my neighbors last night, they were at it again! Yelling, fighting, slamming doors. Now we were trying not to be in their business or cause them problems because the lady is going through some hard times and we are pretty sure it is her teenage daughter creating most of the noise and the drama.
So, I told my husband I was taking a nap in the spare bedroom (not connected to their apartment) because I couldn't sleep with the yelling all over again. I went and took a nice nap in there. My husband said that while I was asleep, it got worse. So, he filed a noise complaint with the front office. If it happens again tonight, I don't know what we'll do. We don't want to knock on the door because things can be volatile when people are fighting.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca that sucks! That is the main reason OH and I haven't moved in together yet. We don't want an apartment where we deal with other people's noise and living.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Kirsty, I've had whitish/yellowish thick discharge pretty consistently. I thought about asking others this morning as well, but it does seem pretty normal! 

I am craving sweets SO badly. Last night DD and DH had a bit of ice cream after dinner and I had to leave the room. Part of me is thinking, why am I torturing myself? I really don't want to make this baby out of sugar like I did with DD, and I SUCK at moderation (one small treat a day for me quickly turns into a pint of ice cream after lunch and another after dinner!). But I'm so miserable, to the point of tears (thanks, hormones!). I just don't know if letting myself have *some* sweets will make it easier, or even worse.

I have missed two workouts this week, just due to fatigue/sleeping poorly and not being able to wake up early enough, but for the most part I'm proud of how consistent I've been with at least walking briskly for 30 minutes a day. I'm lucky that my nausea hasn't been worse. So there's that!


----------



## Dini

Rebecca that is horrible! I hope they are quiet tonight!! I don't miss that about apartments. 

I definitely did not have a lazy sunday :( work wasn't bad but the dizziness was worse than yesterday. Had to sit several times and make an excuse. So glad to have a few days off.


----------



## Beanonorder

Kirsty I have the same discharge! 

Tara don't beat yourself up about missing workouts! I haven't done any exercise since getting my bfp! I keep meaning to but... 
I climbed on the scale this morning and I've lost 3kgs now. 

Rebecca in answer to your question I'm staying team yellow so I hope the doctor doesn't slip up and tell me! I'll have just be very firm when I get there and make it clear I don't want to know.


----------



## Perplexed

northern- I love menchie's fro yo!! but I think dairy products are some of my triggers. but I dreamed of cheese last night so I think I'll try. I'm thankful that I don't have crackers or I'd eat a lot! 

kristy- i haven't paid attention to discharge this time but I remember having lots last time throughout the pregnancy. 

Rebecca- That really sucks!! at my mom's place, sometimes we can hear the neighbors across the street fighting (seriously from across the street!!) but I imagine it would be much worse if they were closer.


----------



## Perplexed

Tara- I know what you mean. I used to be the same with sweets, if I had one then I need 10 more. but thanks to my appetite being nonexistent these days if I planned to have two pieces then that would be it. 

Dini- so sorry about your dizziness. really hope you're better soon. 

Beanonorder- I'm staying team yellow this time too! I don't think it'll be a problem as last time (when we wanted to know) the doctors were cautious and always asked first before saying the baby's gender. Hopefully it'll be the same this time.


----------



## sharnw

My scan is tomorrow :happydance: hope all goes well x

Dini, my dizziness was bad and it was making me sick. I'm now on my 4th day of iron tablets and I think it's making my dizziness go away :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sharn, good luck with your scan! 

I had some of my sugar-free ice cream last night (coconut milk ice cream sweetened w/ my personal okay natural sweeteners). It's not addictive the way real ice cream is for me, but it definitely eased my cravings more than fruit has been able to! :) Plus it has the added benefit if being full of fiber, which I need! :)

Dini, I'm glad you get a couple of days off now. If I was working more than I am I would be really struggling. Unfortunately we have a major deadline a week from today, so I really should be working more, but I can't muster it!

Baby Brain sucks! I stood up a good friend I was supposed to meet for coffee yesterday.:nope: Luckily once I finally did show up (for lunch instead':dohh:) she was really understanding, especially once I explained why I'm such a mental case!  She brought her 6.5 month old, so DD got some more baby time, too. :)

Just gotta make it through work the next two days and then it's finally scan time. I'm a little nervous to go alone. As long as everything is fine, I'll be fine, I'm just a little worried in case it's not. But I really have no reason to think it will be anything but great. :thumbup:


----------



## Oswin

Hi girls :wave: Sorry I've been mia, had mum's birthday on Fri then a wedding on Sat, and now I'm feeling dizzier and tireder than ever, so I spend a lot of time sitting down! It was my ds's first wedding, he looked too adorable on his little suit!! And it was hilarious at the end, as his white shirt was multicoloured :rofl: chocolate, cranberry juice, and grass!! 

I just had a beautiful moment. Gave the doppler a break for a few days, and tried again today and found baby straight away, and I started crying :blush: He's such a wriggler!! Squiggled all over the place, but at the end he came right up to the top and stayed there for a minute or so so I got a good reading on the screen of 165/169 :cloud9::cloud9:

Omg Beanonorder that scan is AMAZING :cloud9: What an experience! So sorry about the problems with drawing blood though, some people are so awful at it!!! 



citymouse said:


> Last pregnancy I went through a phase of wanting leafy green vegetables for breakfast. I ate brussels sprouts and spinach salads first thing in the morning!

Ewwwwwww!!! :haha:



Perplexed said:


> Tove- What do you snack on that helps? I feel at loss and only eat toast in the evenings.

 Protein and carbs together are good, like cream cheese on crackers, peanut butter on toast. Also sipping icy lemon water seems to get rid of my nausea :thumbup:

GreyGirl good luck for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Eidson23

Sorry I haven't been around! I had drill this weekend with the Air Force, so by the time I got home I just spent with my wife and son. Pretty stressful and busy weekend! My poor wife is so exhausted. By the time we get J to bed, she's ready for bed. I hope she gets some energy back because between working all day, then having J all night by herself because I'm at work, and school...she's feeling pretty overwhelmed. And then she feels guilty for not working out :dohh: she's too hard on herself. I'm so in love with her tiny little baby bump though! :cloud9:


----------



## Button#

Yay for finding the hb Oswin. I'm going to order a Doppler this weekend. I've been waiting so I'm not tempted to start using it way too early. Hopefully it won't turn up until I'm 9 weeks.

Eidson - your poor wife, I hope she gets some energy back soon - and me too for that matter!


----------



## Oswin

Eidson yay for cute bump!!! I have one as of yesterday too :cloud9: i know it's only bloat but I keep rubbing it :rofl:


----------



## Tove

Seems like there are a couple of us who have no energy to work out. Maybe we shouldn't be so hard on ourselves and wait for the "wonderful second trimester" I keep hearing about!


----------



## Dini

sharnw said:


> My scan is tomorrow :happydance: hope all goes well x
> 
> Dini, my dizziness was bad and it was making me sick. I'm now on my 4th day of iron tablets and I think it's making my dizziness go away :)

I am wondering if that may be a problem as well, but I will find out when they see my labs. The nurse thinks it's just hormones. I'm grateful for the good day I had Saturday because if both days had been like yesterday I'd be out all day today! I feel pretty lousy today, but forced myself to do dishes and some laundry. Sharn I hope your scan goes great! Can't wait to see pics!!

Oswin, I'm so glad your bean cooperated with you and you found the hb!!

I also haven't worked out since my bfp, honestly because I have no energy, I figure the 5+ miles I walk at work a day should help a little.

Eidson, your poor wife, I am sure she is so exhausted, I hope she gets a break soon!!


----------



## northern_me

I have done nothing with working out, but aquazumba starts next week so I'll be doing that.


----------



## Dini

northern_me said:


> I have done nothing with working out, but aquazumba starts next week so I'll be doing that.

That sounds like fun!! Wish we had that around here!


----------



## Dini

Dini said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> I have done nothing with working out, but aquazumba starts next week so I'll be doing that.
> 
> That sounds like fun!! Wish we had that around here!Click to expand...

EEK! I totally found it at our local YMCA! I just missed this session's sign up, the next one doesn't start until end of October :cry: But I will be signing up for it then for sure!! So glad you mentioned it northern, I didn't even know it was a thing! Used to love Zumba but the instructor changed where I took it and I didn't like the new one. So excited now!


----------



## northern_me

I'm hoping it will be easier on the belly and take some weight off while I'm moving! My session goes from next week to Dec 14!


----------



## northern_me

My Ovia app tells me my symptoms should start to mellow out!!


----------



## Button#

As soon as I'm over the nausea I'll be doing pregnancy yoga classes. They're on a Saturday morning when my OH does his 5k parkrun with LO so it'll be perfect.


----------



## Dini

There are prenatal yoga classes on Saturdays here as well I may give them a try but I've never even done yoga but would like to.


----------



## sarahok

Very stressful weekend. I woke up at midnight on Saturday night to go to the bathroom, to discover the toilet full of bright red blood. I was horrified and convinced that I was losing the baby. I just laid in bed and sobbed. But did not want to go into the emergency room or anything because I know there's not anything they can do. The next morning I called the doctor on call, and he reassured me that everything was probably fine. He said his wife had a lot of bleeding around this time...like heavy enough to be menstrual cycle type bleeding, but everything ended up fine. Then my sister said the same thing had happened to her right around this same time. I hadn't had any cramping, so I just tried to stay as positive as possible. 

They did change my scan from Wednesday afternoon to this morning (Monday). Praise God...everything looks wonderful. Strong heartbeat of 179, and measuring a day ahead at 9 weeks 3 days. Sweet little stubby arms and legs. I even got to see it moving and wiggling a whole bunch. I feel so much better. And I really feel like I can relax and enjoy the pregnancy now. While you're not guaranteed anything until the baby's in your arms, I just feel very comfortable and confident now. 

Now off to catch up on the thread.
 



Attached Files:







9weeks2days.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xanzaba

I'm going to ask the doctor if it's okay to do yoga. Between the SCH and losing 10 pounds (yep, the scale keeps going down) I want to make sure it's okay. I heard that losing more than 10% of your body weight is dangerous. If I keep going at this rate, that will be 4-5 more weeks!

I'd love to get some of the stress out with yoga, and I figure if the 2 miles I walk to and from work, and 3 flights of stairs I climb repeatedly to go between offices (no elevator) doesn't hurt, then a little stretchy-stretchy shouldn't be bad? But I'm scared to do anything without the doctor's approval at this point.


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- glad to hear that little bean is okay. It is really scary, but know that other people have gone through it and you'll get through it too, and we're here when you need to talk. 

Did they say anything about the cause of the bleeding?


----------



## Button#

Must have been very scary Sarah, glad bubs is ok.

I was doing body balance classes before and I miss them. My 2 year old is getting into yoga at the moment so when nausea is gone we can also do my yoga DVD in the week. I love how relaxing it is.


----------



## sarahok

No, Xanxaba, no cause was mentioned. I had thought about asking, but when I saw that little sweetheart dancing in there, I was just overcome with emotion. All other thoughts exited my brain. The doctor probably thinks I'm a wierdo, though, because as soon as it started wiggling, I said, "You little shit, making me so worried already." Bwahahaha! 

Eidson, can I just say it's so fun to have you on here because it's really nice to hear from the partner's perspective. Of course, you're probably way more sensitive and attentive to your wife than most of our partners are because you've been through it before yourself. But I do really appreciate being able to see the process through the eyes of a S.O. :)


----------



## Oswin

Oh Sarah, what a time of it :( Thank goodness baby is ok!!! My friend carried on having 'periods' through her pregnancy.


----------



## Dini

Goodness Sara you must've been so frightened!! I'm so glad baby is good and the picture is adorable!! 

I think I'm off to take a nap, I'm suddenly really tired. Oh and my labs came back all normal, so no anemia, must just be the hormones causing my dizziness.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- What a scare! I am so glad that everything turned out to be fine. And you got to see baby sooner than expected!

Oswin- You have me cracking up with that comment about rubbing your bump. :)

Northern- Aquazumba sounds fun! I wish I had that here. I'd definitely go.

Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans! So exciting!

My neighbors seemed to have quit their fighting last night. So thankful! But I do feel for the lady next door. She's going through a lot right now. Her mother recently passed away and then her boyfriend who was living with them just moved out unexpectedly last week. He came during the week when she was working and just moved out. So, she has a lot going on. I hope her daughter chills out. 

I called the doctor's office this morning to see if I could reschedule my 12 week appointment to the week when I would actually be 12 weeks (any day the week of Sept 22nd) but they said that nothing was available that week. However, I did get it moved up to the morning of September 29th. I was glad with that anyway because I had planned on taking my son with me. And my first appointment had been in the afternoon right around his nap time. I'd rather just get up in the morning and go to my appointment than wait all day for it or take my son at a questionable time of the day for him.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Glad to hear your labs are normal! That's a relief


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- that's so funny that you sassed your LO. I find myself having "team preggo" talks with my belly in the shower. Something like "Okay, buddy. Let's get through this together. We're stronger than a golfball-sized bit of blood!"


----------



## Eidson23

sarahok said:


> Eidson, can I just say it's so fun to have you on here because it's really nice to hear from the partner's perspective. Of course, you're probably way more sensitive and attentive to your wife than most of our partners are because you've been through it before yourself. But I do really appreciate being able to see the process through the eyes of a S.O. :)

I'm so happy your baby is doing well! Seeing them wiggling away is just magical. Love the picture! :flower:

And thank you! It didn't hit me until after a few weeks that I may be "imposing" on pregnancy threads, because I'm just not pregnant! But in my eyes, I really am because my beautiful wife is carrying our baby. I have been there before, so I feel for my wife and all you ladies of course. I try and help out when I can, but every pregnancy is different, and not _everything_ happened to me when I was pregnant. Some of this is new! And I've learned a lot on this forum :D

I'm sure men have much more trouble being on this end than I do. Obviously, being a woman and understanding how a woman thinks kind of gives me the upper hand :haha: My wife is taking this pregnancy surprisingly well. She's a pretty emotional being to begin with, and she has a *very* short fuse. Not to mention, she's a drill instructor, so she can get set off pretty easily! :rofl: her mother joked with me about how hormonal and scary she will be when she's pregnant. But she has just been an absolute doll. There has been only one instance where she cried in my arms for no reason (literally, I still don't know where it came from), she's just not hormonal! I was a complete mess when I was pregnant, knock on wood, the only thing the hormones have done is make her boobs bigger :haha: I am *not* complaining. It is very weird being on this end of it though. I worry a lot more, I worry the donor will try and get rights, I'm worried the adoption will cost too much, I'm worried the baby won't love me like it loves her. I worry about everything. I don't know how men do this all the time :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Sarah, glad everything is okay! 

I have been nothing but a LUMP lately, which is bad because I think I'm getting a little squishy around the edges. But I always gain a couple of pounds when I'm on deadline so I'm trying not to be too hard on myself. After I'm done with this project I'm going to start swimming and maybe going for walks. Nothing too intense, after my spotting last week I'm not interesting in pushing myself. But it will be nice to have time to cook and be a little active. 

And I'll start yoga at 14 weeks. I did it last time and it was great. You don't have to be afraid if you've never done yoga before -- tell the teacher and stay near the front of the class so she can help you. You'll get the hang of it fast. 

Lately my daughter is being a mix of completely adorable and completely insane. This morning we were playing with her Legos and she got up and came over to me and said, "I just want to kiss you, Mommy." And then she kissed me and went back and sat down. :cloud9:


----------



## Suzy18

Eidson I never realized you had so many concerns that we don't have such as the donor rights. Did he sign a contract or something prior to protect you in the future? Sorry I don't really know how these things work. But your wife is very lucky to have you since you have already been through this and, like you said, you have the upper hand on men right? O:)


----------



## Eidson23

Suzy18 said:


> Eidson I never realized you had so many concerns that we don't have such as the donor rights. Did he sign a contract or something prior to protect you in the future? Sorry I don't really know how these things work. But your wife is very lucky to have you since you have already been through this and, like you said, you have the upper hand on men right? O:)

Our donor is actually a very good friend of my wife's from high school. So mentally I know he would never try and fight for rights and he knew exactly what he was signing up for. He's totally excited about being an uncle, and has even called me his "sister" because he doesn't have any sisters and our baby is going to be his niece or nephew. He really is a great guy! We do have a contract, and our donor laws here in TX are actually very good. We didn't need to go through a doctor in order to make him a legal donor like most states. But technically, even with the laws and our contract...depending on the judge, biology can win. It's really always based on circumstances. I have a lot of concerns, and it's really hard to find support and help especially when I don't have much from my mother. She still doesn't even know we're having a baby :dohh: I just don't want this baby to be any different from my son, you know? I want him or her to love me just like they love my wife. It's a very complicated thing :haha:


----------



## northern_me

I'm sure everything will be fine. 99% of what we worry about doesn't happen! The baby will love you just as much. My OH is just going to be such a phenomenal dad that I'm actually worrying that the baby will like him better  my DD likes him better because I'm the mean one that makes her go to bed haha.


----------



## sarahok

Citymouse, that is so precious! Can't wait to have touching moments like that with my LO. Although, I know they will be interspersed with a lot of obstinance and frustration...I'd imagine moments like that are what make all the hard ones sooo worth it. 

Wow, Eidson. That is tough. I know just becoming a parent at all can create a lot of anxiety without having extra legal stuff to worry about. But it really does sound like you found a great guy to be your donor. I am sure everything will pan out just fine for you. I would really not worry about your child not loving you as much because you didn't carry him/her. All it will know is that you've been there loving and caring for it for as long as it can remember, and that it is lucky to have two moms who love it like crazy. Sorry your mom isn't entirely supportive. My DH is from Texas, and while I can't speak for all Texans, I know his family in particular is very backwards and ignorant. I have a mixed niece, and it's better just not to even show pictures of her or anything to them for fear of their ignorant idiotic comments. :nope: So sad such ignorance still exists in our modern world. Glad you are able to find some support here at least. And it sounds like your wife's mom is on board. That's a blessing! :)


----------



## xanzaba

Eidson- I have some gay and lesbian friends that have gone through having children and it is stressful to worry about all the issues that most people never consider. But, yeah, having your own experience to guide you must be a relief to your wife. DH and I are struggling, and he looks so helpless when I'm stressed or in pain.


----------



## citymouse

So I think it's safe to guess that the Duchess of Cambridge's new baby will be an April bunny!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have had a better day with my sickness today. If I can just get through the morning without being repeatedly sick and eat something I do wayyyyyyyy better.

I really need to add a ticker I am 7+1 today :flower:

Any ladies here high risk for gestational diabetes or had GD in a previous pregnancy?

I was diagnosed at 36weeks with my eldest and then 16 weeks with my second daughter. I am 28 now (24 when I had my elder daughter) I weigh about 8st 7lb and no family history of diabetes so very odd I have it.

It is almost certain I will have it so will be induced between 38-40 weeks and will need to test my sugars 6 x a day etc. The earliest it usually kicks in is 8 weeks, but more like 12+.


----------



## Button#

Eidson - you're definitely not imposing. I love hearing your experiences of pregnancy from the other side, makes me feel not so guilty about what my OH is having to do for me. Sounds like your donor is a great guy and highly unlikely to cause trouble for you. I think all partners of pregnant women worry that the baby won't love them as much as the one who gave birth to them. My OH sometimes gets a bit pushed out by LO and I feel so sorry for him.


----------



## northern_me

citymouse said:


> So I think it's safe to guess that the Duchess of Cambridge's new baby will be an April bunny!

Guess so! I read that "smart money" is betting April 1st. Way to steal the limelight, Kate! Haha!


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> So I think it's safe to guess that the Duchess of Cambridge's new baby will be an April bunny!
> 
> Guess so! I read that "smart money" is betting April 1st. Way to steal the limelight, Kate! Haha!Click to expand...

How cool that she's an April bunny too!!


----------



## Dini

Well that nap didn't work. I'm not a napper, but was so tired figured it'd work but I never fell asleep. Oh well. 

Eidson we love having you here, never even thought about you not being the who is pregnant, you just seem to fit right in!! I am sure you will all be a happy family, including your donor, it's wonderful that you have one so understanding. 

My labs came back, all good and my hemoglobin is good so I'm not anemic, just dizzy from the hormones I guess.


----------



## Suzy18

citymouse said:


> So I think it's safe to guess that the Duchess of Cambridge's new baby will be an April bunny!

I thought about that too citymouse!!! O:)
The future prince/ss will probably be born on one of our due dates!


----------



## Suzy18

Eidson I definitely feel like you belong here with us. It never even crossed my mind that you shouldn't be here because you're not the one who is carrying the baby. You're gonna be a mommy just like the rest of us. Well it's part II for you, this is my first round O:). 
I hope everything goes well with your mom when she finds out. At least you have your MIL's support which is a big help right?

AFM I am going to yoga tomorrow. It's regular yoga, there's no yoga for pregnant women at my gym. I just hope I can do everything but I think I'll inform the instructor about my PG so that she can give me some tips and tell me to avoid certain movements when necessary. I did the treadmill last week which was fine at the time. But since then I've had these on/off sharp pains in my lower left abdomen. I think it's muscle ache or something but still.

Countdown till NT scan: 8 days! Excited & nervous!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and Eidson, of course you belong here!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and my food aversion/weirdness has kicked in! I keep thinking about what I had for lunch and thinking, "Ew..." and then a second later I'll think, "Should I eat the other half?" Crazy prego brain! 

Eidson, are you having any sympathetic symptoms? I have a friend whose husband got morning sickness when she was pregnant. So they were both sick all the time!


----------



## Eidson23

citymouse said:


> Oh, and my food aversion/weirdness has kicked in! I keep thinking about what I had for lunch and thinking, "Ew..." and then a second later I'll think, "Should I eat the other half?" Crazy prego brain!
> 
> Eidson, are you having any sympathetic symptoms? I have a friend whose husband got morning sickness when she was pregnant. So they were both sick all the time!

I think I have somewhat. But I think it's more the hormones than anything! Her raging hormones are throwing my whole body off, because we were in sync before! I'm definitely more emotional than normal, and bloaty too. I've had a few bouts of nausea but not sure if it's necessarily from her :haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- I can only echo what everyone else has said. We love having you on our thread! You really do fit right in. I'm sorry you are feeling a little unsure about some things. But I am confident the baby will bond with you just as much. 
The baby will have heard and know your voice also just from hearing it every day. So, you will be one of the first people the baby feels close to. I was so shocked when my son was born because I thought that hearing my voice would calm him down, but it was hearing his Daddy's voice that calmed him every time! He just felt more comforted by my husband's voice than mine. :) It was clear that he recognized both of us over everyone else at birth simply by our voices. 
I really think that the baby will love you just as much!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oh and would you believe my son is having sympathetic symptoms? At first, he started saying there was a baby in his tummy too (I think because it made him feel special). And now his sense of smell is a lot stronger than it used to be. He is getting turned off by certain smells. And often times when I'm not feeling well, his tummy hurts too. My friend said it happened to her son that he actually would throw up as well. I guess hormones just get into the air!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no! Poor baby!

Last night my daughter was being CRAY and I told her a goodnight story about a mommy star whose star-doctor told her she needed to take it easy so she could feel better, except the little star was being naughty and the mommy was having a hard time taking it easy. So the mommy star talked to the little star and the next day the little star behaved so much better. This all started because I put her bedtime water in the wrong sippy cup. 

After the story, she was very quiet and then said, "I'm sorry, Mommy. I'm sorry you brought me the wrong water." :dohh:

It's almost dinner time! I'm so excited! I know exactly what I want. Now to force my husband to cook it for me.


----------



## northern_me

I just took a 3 hour nap. It was the best but I'm now ruined for the night.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Citymouse, your LO sounds so much like mine. So sweet and so unhinged at the same time.  

Eidson, I too love having you here and hearing your perspective, and just getting a glimpse of how different your situation is... And how very much the same it is, too. :)

Sarah, I'm so glad things are okay! :hugs: Your story made my heart skip a beat!

My big belly pooch is totally selling me out today. I had to break down and put on a bella band over my work pants--luckily I had one a friend lent me in my car! I look 4 months preggo, all from the few lbs I've gained and bloating. I guarantee it's not my raspberry baby doing it! :haha:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, long naps make me feel the same! But if you slept that long you needed it for sure. It's one of those, damned if you do, damned if you don't things!


----------



## sigh

Wish us luck. I had some mild cramping for about half an hour last Tuesday (was severe for a few minutes) so I called my OB and she told me to go to the emergency room immediately. Had a scan (was supposed to be 6+3 weeks based on my LMP) and all they saw was an "abnormal collection of fluid". They handed me some papers on miscarriage and said, "Sorry." They did one HCG blood draw last week and it was around 8500 but I've barely had any pregnancy symptoms and whatever I did have has pretty much disappeared. I have a follow up scan tomorrow and am hoping I just ovulated later since I've had no spotting but am not very optimistic at this point :shrug:


----------



## northern_me

Good luck!


----------



## northern_me

Maybe this is my post-nap self talking, but I think I'm officially declaring my placenta as functioning. I feel remarkably good today.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sigh- :hugs: I hope everything turns out alright for you!


----------



## Dini

Sigh I hope your follow up scan shows better news! 

Northern, how lovely would it be for the placenta to be starting to take over? I hope it lasts! I'm jealous you got to take a nap, I never managed it. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck to everyone that is having their ultrasound soon. 

This thread moves fast when I'm asleep!! 

citymouse- the mommy star and little star story was so cute. your dd sounds adorable.

my dd definitely likes DH more than me. she likes me and wants attention from me but she wants more attention from DH. he plays with her more and makes her laugh...I'm not a playing parent type though I try to be, but it comes more naturally to DH. but I'm happy that they're close. he's a good dad and and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## citymouse

Sigh, definitely hoping for the best for you tomorrow!


----------



## TaraCathryn

:hugs:Fingers crossed for you, Sigh.

Northern, you are the farthest along of all of us... If your placenta is taking over, there's a light at the end of the tunnel for all of us! :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

Got everything crossed for you sigh xxxx


----------



## Perplexed

I hope your newer scan shows better news!


----------



## Button#

Hope your next scan goes better Sigh.


----------



## sharnw

Everything crossed for you sigh x


----------



## sharnw

My scan has lifted a whole lot of weight off my shoulders :dance:
Measuring spot on 8.3weeks x
https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/Mobile%20Uploads/48921464-2231-4DCF-AE92-08859F7CCAAC.jpg


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww fab scan hun!


----------



## xanzaba

Sigh- I hope the scan goes better. If it's okay, I hope you don't have to go back to that doc...


----------



## Perplexed

So happy to see your scan pic! Amazing! Must be such a relief :)


----------



## Button#

Lovely scan pic sharnw


----------



## Perplexed

I've noticed that my bras are getting snug. I do NOT want to go up 2 cup sizes again this pregnancy, especially since I only went down 1 postpartum!! 

This time I've decided not to wish the time away like I did last time. This time my precious baby girl is here and I don't want to waste any time with her, they grow up so fast after all... :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

Sigh good luck for your next scan! I really hope it's happy news xx

Northern that's great you are feeling better I hope it continues :) x

Sharnw wonderful scan ! Congrats, did u go private?


----------



## Dini

Beautiful scan sharn! I just realized we are both 8w3d . 

I couldn't sleep last night at all. Tried reading, got up at 1am hungry and made a pb&j sandwich, moved to the couch. Maybe got 2-3 hours of very interrupted sleep. I think I'm going to shower and go to the store, and maybe I can take a nap today.


----------



## sharnw

No I had an early scan referral from the doctor :)

Yay Dini :) your LO will look like that :cloud9:


----------



## Oswin

Sigh thinking of you xx. 

Sharnw - hooooray!!! 

Northern do you feel quite a lot better now, or just noticeably? I'm thinking something's definitely happening with me as the sickness is not as severe, but I'm still tired and now Dizzy too, so I'm not sure my placenta has done much yet!! 

I'm just sitting with dh who has the week off. Today is Robin's first day at nursery, it seemed to go fine when I dropped him off amazingly, but I'm just waiting till 2 when they said to call and check on him.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sharnw- Beautiful scan! Congratulations on seeing your little one :)

Dini- I was like you last night. I just couldn't sleep. And my neighbors had nothing to do with it this time. lol I just tossed and turned. I keep wondering if it is some sort of pregnancy insomnia or something.

I was wondering something and then I realized I can just come on here and ask! :dohh: Those of you talking about booking a private scan, what do you mean by that? Do you schedule something with your clinic or do you go somewhere else for it? Do you pay extra for it (if so how much)? I know that I can't get an ultrasound on post without a referral from my doctor. So, I've been curious about these private scans I've been hearing all about on here. :)


----------



## Button#

In the UK there are separate private clinics set up for ultrasounds. NHS ones are done in hospitals. The cheapest private one near me is £99 for an early pregnancy scan. If we have a reason to be seen early (spotting/bad cramping/bleeding) we can be referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital and that would also be a free NHS scan.


----------



## northern_me

Oswin said:


> Sigh thinking of you xx.
> 
> Sharnw - hooooray!!!
> 
> Northern do you feel quite a lot better now, or just noticeably? I'm thinking something's definitely happening with me as the sickness is not as severe, but I'm still tired and now Dizzy too, so I'm not sure my placenta has done much yet!!
> 
> I'm just sitting with dh who has the week off. Today is Robin's first day at nursery, it seemed to go fine when I dropped him off amazingly, but I'm just waiting till 2 when they said to call and check on him.

I've felt a lot better. It's a big switch. I'm feeling remarkably not pregnant anymore but I'm not concerned as I can get the heart beat on the Doppler.


----------



## paradise

I want to be on the journey with you ladies...i am due at the end of April; however because of a mmc @ 9 weeks in April (this year) I am extremely cautious! I saw a heartbeat yesterday, but am only 7 weeks. I hope sometime soon I can enjoy this ride.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca we have places in the states, but they are like boutiques instead of clinics, I found one near me that's $99 for a 3d/4d visit with gender, and heartbeat and a cd and printout, but the earliest they will see you is 15wks.


----------



## Suzy18

northern_me said:


> Maybe this is my post-nap self talking, but I think I'm officially declaring my placenta as functioning. I feel remarkably good today.

So do I Northern. But I can't help but worry. Why can't I just enjoy this?


----------



## citymouse

The private ultrasound place we went to last time was like some Soviet-era clinic. It was hilariously sketchy and run by two old Russian people. The lady was really nice, though, and kept saying, "Nyo nyo nyo, baby, don't turn around!" So now we all say, "Nyo nyo nyo!"


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Paradise! Hope this pregnancy is healthy & uneventful for you (until the main event, that is).


----------



## Dini

Welcome paradise! Glad to have you with us!! 

Button that totally made me laugh!


----------



## Perplexed

Welcome Paradise, have a healthy & happy 9 months. 

My ob in my last pregnancy scanned at every appointment pretty much. it was basically to check the heart beat and amniotic fluid (apparently I had an issue with that last time). but the place I'm seeing for this pregnancy only does maybe a total of 3-4 scans & I
already had 1. next one is on the first/second week of October. so strange for me not to see bean so often but I guess it's better because last time my frequent scans were caused by complications. but I guess I could go to any clinic and request a scan. but I don't know how it works in other countries. 

this morning I felt not pregnant but was cramping a little. now I feel slightly hungry a bit nauseous but there's this awful taste in my mouth that I've had before. can't really describe it.


----------



## northern_me

I just got booked into the ob-gyn for Sept 25. Guess my GP didn't like my EKG results :-S


----------



## Eidson23

northern_me said:


> I just got booked into the ob-gyn for Sept 25. Guess my GP didn't like my EKG results :-S

Yay for earlier appointment! Kinda sucks the reasoning, but I'm sure everything is just fine :flower:


----------



## wannabemamaz

i have my first ultrasound on thursday.. and ultrasound preparation makes me SO anxious! i cannot cope with the holding my bladder pain. i know i sound like such a baby! does anyone else get stressed out by this? and how do you cope/deal with it? 

hope you all are feeling well these days. i am having horrible all day MS! ugh!


----------



## Lithodora

RebeccaR19 said:


> I was wondering something and then I realized I can just come on here and ask! :dohh: Those of you talking about booking a private scan, what do you mean by that? Do you schedule something with your clinic or do you go somewhere else for it? Do you pay extra for it (if so how much)? I know that I can't get an ultrasound on post without a referral from my doctor. So, I've been curious about these private scans I've been hearing all about on here. :)

Rebecca I just booked a private scan for next week here, I'll be 8 weeks, and it's 99. They are done in separate clinics/businesses who do this as their main service, they offer early reassurance/dating scans, gender scans, 3D/4D scans, etc. Most of them seem to do it from 8 weeks, some do it from 6 weeks (6 & 7 week ones being internal). It's meant to be a Dating scan but I told the lady I'll be 8 weeks, I'd say they are used to people doing them for peace of mind. 

Got my 12 week scan appt today too, still booked the 8 week one, while my 12 week appt is under 5 weeks away (yay!) I think we still want to go for the 8 week one as this month has been loooong. But then at the same time, I don't want to waste 100! But I suppose it's better to see if there's a heartbeat rather than be getting used to the idea and then finding out in another month that there's something wrong.

The 12 week appt they originally gave me was for when I will be 14 weeks, my doctor said they are very good in this hospital for being flexible, managed to get an appt for bang on 12 weeks instead.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm devastated. Our dog has got even worse being left...so we've had to make the horrible decision for him to go back to the charity we got him from on Saturday. On the up side, someone I know might want him as they just lost their Greyhound boy and they have a pack he could join.


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! Hope you are all feeling better! I can't believe how fast this is already going! Where has the time gone? I've been trucking along waiting for the nausea to ease up....it's been rough but manageable. 

I should have an appt on the 25th or 26th :) I can't wait! Then a scan probably the next week! I can't wait to see baby! 

Anyone trying to stay team yellow? We are going to try...I just don't know if I can do it hahaha! Anyone experienced both? We did a gender reveal party last time! It was so fun!


----------



## xanzaba

Grey- don't feel bad. You're doing what's right for the dog. Unhappy dogs can lash out even when they are sweet. And if your friend adopts him, then you'll get to see him.

We adopted a small baby parrot who was in a horrible place. When we got him, he had been neglected and was really scared of everything (even food). As he grew he became less shy but would sometimes attack out of nowhere. It was clear he was very lonely and we thought we would have to find him a new home. Of course I would have felt bad, but he was seriously unhappy, and I felt that I had a responsibility to make sure he was happy. Our story had a happier ending, but for a few months we really were not sure what to do. He ended up bonding with us, but it really was a full time job taking care of him. If we had kids, he would have found a new home.


----------



## Oswin

Paradise (((hugs))) 

Button that is hilarious!! 

GreyGirl I am so so sorry!! Absolutely devastating, but thank goodness he has somewhere new to go to. We had to rehome a dog last year and it was a horrible situation but I only let him go when we found a home for him, with a lovely pack too!


----------



## Button#

Grey - so sorry about your dog. I had to rehome my rat in my avatar as well. He was the last one and it was either rehome him or get more rats as they have to live in groups. At the time we couldn't take on more so he went to live with a friend and her 5 big squishy boys and he was very happy.

Teensy bit confused about the funny comments. I genuinely can't find what I've said!


----------



## Dini

Well for some reason I don't feel very pregnant today. Felt really good earlier and my boobs are barely sore at all and not swollen, only had one slight wave of nausea but I'm trying to remind myself that symptoms can come and go but it's making me anxious. I can not wait to get my friends Doppler. I hope I can find baby when I do. Maybe I should book a scan at that place near me. Guess I'll just pray to
Get sick later lol. 

Grey so sorry about your dog but you are doing the right thing. 

Button I think I meant city mouse! Whoopsie!


----------



## Oswin

Ohhhh haha so did i, I was trying to hold all the things i wanted to say in my mind, and got confused by Dini mentioning you instead :rofl:


----------



## Oswin

Dini I felt like that at 8 some weeks too. It's constantly changing! Like the moment the exhaustion and dizziness is really flooring me.


----------



## Button#

Lol, makes sense now. Me and city mouse are obviously confusing the issue with multiple rodents.


----------



## Dini

Oswin you can't blame your baby brain on me! Hehe. 

And I know I should just relax and be happy for a good day. 

And yes Button two rodents gets confusing but it was mostly me being dingy!


----------



## bump2be

O.k. this is weird, but does anyone find the colour scheme on baby and bump makes you feel nauseous? I find it exacerbating my ms!!


----------



## maggz

Dini said:


> Well for some reason I don't feel very pregnant today. Felt really good earlier and my boobs are barely sore at all and not swollen, only had one slight wave of nausea but I'm trying to remind myself that symptoms can come and go but it's making me anxious. I can not wait to get my friends Doppler. I hope I can find baby when I do. Maybe I should book a scan at that place near me. Guess I'll just pray to
> Get sick later lol.

I feel exactly the same way today! It's making me so anxious.... :/ Don't know what to do cause I know there's nothing I CAN do except wait it out... Wish I could just sleep this day away.


----------



## sigh

Thanks ladies. It has been quite a day for us. I went to my OB appointment and she did a transvaginal ultrasound and found 2 things that looked like cysts but no baby. She said it looked like a blighted ovum and gave me a prescription to induce the miscarriage. She told me to wait to fill it because she wants me to have 1 more blood draw and sent me to a radiologist who specializes in women's health because their machine might be better. I got a same day appointment and drove straight there and they found a baby with a heartbeat!! The baby is measuring 5 W 5 days which makes no sense because I found out I was pregnant on August 20th (3 weeks ago) and that would put my HCG for 4 weeks at 8500 which is very high. They found more fluid that they are calling a "collection of blood" but I'm wondering if it may have been a twin (that would explain the high hcg and early positive on the test). 

So long story short, I may have to leave you ladies, but it's because it looks like I have a May baby instead of an April one :)


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wow, Sigh! How do they explain the early pregnancy test? If it were twins at one point maybe that would give you a stronger result super early?

What a rollercoaster of emotions... so glad they found the heartbeat!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sigh, oh my goodness! What a roller coaster you have been on!! I am so glad for you that you got such unexpected good news. That really must be a little miracle baby. Best of luck, and if you go to the May group, keep in touch here from time to time. :)

I couldn't sleep last night either. It does feel like pregnancy-induced insomnia! Which has got to be the last thing any of us needs!  I'm going to have to take a unisom tonight or I'll be a wreck for my scan tomorrow. I can't believe it's finally here! I'm super nervous. I just really hope everything is okay.


----------



## xanzaba

Sigh- :hugs: I am so glad they found the heartbeat and sorry that you had to go through 2 different rounds of people telling you that you were miscarrying. And then to find out it was because their machine wasn't very good. At my ultrasound last week they used one transducer and couldn't see anything, and I had about 5 minutes of worrying if I miscarried before they said it was a bad transducer. That was horrible enough.

Insomnia here too! I wake up in the middle of the night for the bathroom and then it takes me 1-2 hours to go back to sleep. This week is crazy at work, so I can't work from home, but I would love to so I could slip in a nap. Maybe then I could stay awake past 9...


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow sigh - what a rollercoater ride! I'm glad it was a positive end result :) 

Thank you for all your condolences about my dog, I'm gutted but I know it's the right thing for him and that's what matters. 

Tonight I had that private scan I mentioned. The baby was fine, measuring 9+4 instead of the 8+5 I thought I was! Is it often inaccurate at this early stage? I'd happily be ahead! That brings my current EDD to 10/04/15! 

Here's my little bean :) 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/7342a33c-a31e-42be-a6e9-6b82e67612f6_zps13b66c20.jpg


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I got moved 8 days ahead with my first daughter - I used OPKs and we only DTD once so I know when she was conceived! It was at 11 weeks I measured 8 days ahead though x


----------



## GreyGirl

AmeliePoulain said:


> I got moved 8 days ahead with my first daughter - I used OPKs and we only DTD once so I know when she was conceived! It was at 11 weeks I measured 8 days ahead though x

Did you get moved back later on for was the 8 days ahead right?! That's a lot! We only DTD twice and I don't think either was enough for 9 weeks odd! I'll go with it until my 12 week scan which will hopefully be more accurate.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks for the input regarding my question about private scans! I thought they might be in the U.S. what Dini first mentioned. The only thing I could think of that would be a possibility here to get your own personal scan was the 3D/4D ultrasound place which would be about $80 for me at the cheapest. I got one of those with my son when he was 17 weeks. Found out I was having a boy before my scheduled ultrasound, but he looked like an alien at that stage. I plan to get another one this time around, but I want to wait until after 20 weeks for it. We'll see if I am patient enough to hold out. 

GreyGirl- Sorry to hear about your dog. But it's nice you got such a great scan picture. Congratulations!

TaraCathryn- Good luck tomorrow! I'll be checking here to see your update. :)

Button- Your comment about the 2 rodents was hilarious! :rofl:

Dini- I started having "I don't feel pregnant" days right at 8 weeks. But then I'd get reminder symptoms. I think it's just your body adjusting to changes in the pregnancy.

I just woke up from a 1-hour nap and I feel hungover. I thought it would make me feel better. Oh well!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

No they didn't change my dates - at 20weeks she was smallish (20th centile) but not alarmingly so. 

My BFP with her at 11dpo was blazing though, I think she honestly implanted early and that made my dates wacky. My other daughter by my ov dates was due on 28 Feb but all scans showed her as being due 23 Feb. So 5 days ahead.

I think I have short fallopean tubes or something!


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I think we will get one of those scans as well but not sure when. And thanks for the reassurance about the disappearing symptoms. I know it's probably nothing but will be so thankful when they return! 

Sigh, I'm so happy for you! Omg so glad you did go to the specialist! I bet it could've been a twin. 

Maggz I feel the same way, wish I could sleep it away and wake up sick! Lol so weird us pregnant girls are aren't we?!


----------



## sarahok

Well, I'm not an expert, but it occurred to me that while you may know the one day you DTD, that doesn't mean that you ovulated that day. The spermies may have been hanging out for a day or two waiting on the egg. But that doesn't really make sense as to why you would be measuring large. I don't know! On my first scan baby was measuring 3 days ahead, but the yolk sac was right on top of the baby in the picture and interfering with the measurements I think, because on this last scan it was only 1 day ahead. 

Tara...excited for your scan! Good luck! 

Love seeing all these good positive scans! Keep up the good work, ladies! :)


----------



## sharnw

Very pleased for you sigh x


----------



## Oswin

GreyGirl yay for the scan!! At this early stage they always say measurements are only accurate to plus or minus 5 days. Plus all babies grow differently, how they measure is an average, so some babies will be bigger and some smaller. I'm the opposite, I grow babies slow at first, then fast and big :haha:

Dini - not sure if you saw my post, but just wanna add another reassurance that I started feeling a bit not pregnant around 8 odd weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Dini

I did see it and thank you so much oswin! I am going to try to relax but don't think I will until the symptoms come back. I had the energy tonight to make lasagna, garlic bread and blueberry muffins. That's also very odd but it was very good!


----------



## northern_me

So glad that everything seems to be ok for everyone!

I ate meat today and didn't vomit! I feel like this should be marked down as a huge life milestone for me. Big deal after all these weeks!

When I was at work today I felt this big bubble-like feeling move horizontally across my lower abdomen right where baby is. Maybe it was gas, maybe it was a somersault. Who knows? 11 weeks tomorrow on a second pregnancy. What do you think? Gas or a flutter?


----------



## sigh

I felt my 1st at about 12 weeks and no one believed me but I know what I felt! She actually kicked me (very hard) super early too at 16 weeks. Exciting that you might be feeling it this early! :)


----------



## Perplexed

Kalabear- we are staying team yellow this time. My DH even told me that if I were to find out the gender not to tell him :haha: I think it's obvious which one of us may break down first (me!).

button- lol the two rodent thing :rofl: 

Rebecca- I know what you mean about 3d/4d scans...my old ob had a 4d ultrasound machine and she would turn the 4d setting on at any given moment. earlier on it was kinda scary to me, even later, as some parts don't show too well and my DH thought there was something wrong with baby's arm!! at the later months I told her there was no need to use 4d anymore if it's just to get pictures for me. I wanted to be surprised by the way baby girl looks :) 

Dini- I think it's as oswin said. I started feeling better recently too. no nausea at all yesterday until night time came. I am cramping too which worried be but I told DH that I'm going to assume the best: bean must be growing and my uterus needs to expand a bit which is why I'm cramping. I was very nauseous last night and still nauseous this morning so I'll take that as assurance!

northern- I'm glad you could eat today! those could definitely be flutters. I hope they are! 

sigh- I'm so glad that you got the specialist appointment on the same day and were given the good news! congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Thanks perplexed. I'm hoping to wake up nauseated tomorrow lol, I could do the every other day thing! 

Northern I'm so glad you are feeling better! And who know, that totally could have been your bean swimming around in there! 

I'm trying my best to be positive, but what has me worried the most is my breasts actually seem to have shrunk some. But I think they did that a week or two ago as well so I'm sure I'm being anxious for no reason.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini I'm sure everything is fine, but I know what you mean! My boobs weren't noticeably sore this morning and it freaked me out. I just kept squeezing them at work to check! :haha::dohh: Crazy pregnant ladies! Settle down!! :rofl:

Okay, exactly 12 hours until my scan. Appt. is 2 hours long, so it may be a while before I can post, but I'll update asap. 'Night, all!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

northern_me said:


> So glad that everything seems to be ok for everyone!
> 
> I ate meat today and didn't vomit! I feel like this should be marked down as a huge life milestone for me. Big deal after all these weeks!
> 
> When I was at work today I felt this big bubble-like feeling move horizontally across my lower abdomen right where baby is. Maybe it was gas, maybe it was a somersault. Who knows? 11 weeks tomorrow on a second pregnancy. What do you think? Gas or a flutter?

I felt my second at 11+5. She was kicking my bladder, which felt really odd.

I started feeling big rolls and movements with her at 14 weeks.

That was with anterior placenta too.


----------



## Beanonorder

Greygirl I was told by 2 doctors that earlier scans are more accurate and by 12 weeks most babies are growing at their own pace. That worked for me. My second scan had me at 6w2d which was spot on with my calculations. My third scan, at exactly 7 weeks, had me at 7w1d and my fourth scan at 9w2d had me at 9w5d. That last one was impossible cause that means I conceived a few days before dtd! 

My cat is gone again. She disappeared on Sunday night. We're assuming she's in the building but haven't heard her at all. 

Someone asked about staying team yellow. We are! We did last time too. For me there's just something so amazing about finding out after the long wait. But I know it's a personal thing for each person. I feel the same about sharing the names but again, I realise others prefer to let everyone know for various reasons. 

I'm so excited - it looks like my parents have agreed to come out next year for the birth. My mom came on her own last time and she was my rock during labour (dh wasn't allowed in) and I feel so much better knowing she's available again.


----------



## Scottish

sigh said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been quite a day for us. I went to my OB appointment and she did a transvaginal ultrasound and found 2 things that looked like cysts but no baby. She said it looked like a blighted ovum and gave me a prescription to induce the miscarriage. She told me to wait to fill it because she wants me to have 1 more blood draw and sent me to a radiologist who specializes in women's health because their machine might be better. I got a same day appointment and drove straight there and they found a baby with a heartbeat!! The baby is measuring 5 W 5 days which makes no sense because I found out I was pregnant on August 20th (3 weeks ago) and that would put my HCG for 4 weeks at 8500 which is very high. They found more fluid that they are calling a "collection of blood" but I'm wondering if it may have been a twin (that would explain the high hcg and early positive on the test).
> 
> So long story short, I may have to leave you ladies, but it's because it looks like I have a May baby instead of an April one :)

Wow what a journey! I love a miracle story like this! So glad that she sent you for a second opinion! Congrats :happydance:



GreyGirl said:


> Wow sigh - what a rollercoater ride! I'm glad it was a positive end result :)
> 
> Thank you for all your condolences about my dog, I'm gutted but I know it's the right thing for him and that's what matters.
> 
> Tonight I had that private scan I mentioned. The baby was fine, measuring 9+4 instead of the 8+5 I thought I was! Is it often inaccurate at this early stage? I'd happily be ahead! That brings my current EDD to 10/04/15!
> 
> Here's my little bean :)
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/7342a33c-a31e-42be-a6e9-6b82e67612f6_zps13b66c20.jpg

Love your scan! Congrats :) 
Sorry about your dog :( I had to get rid of my cat last pregnancy 


I wish my pregnancy laziness would do one! Anyone else suffering from it? 

I have my booking in appointment next week and scan in just under 3 weeks yippee :)


----------



## northern_me

I meant to say that we are team yellow too! I already have so much stuff so no need to find out!


----------



## Suzy18

Dini said:


> I did see it and thank you so much oswin! I am going to try to relax but don't think I will until the symptoms come back. I had the energy tonight to make lasagna, garlic bread and blueberry muffins. That's also very odd but it was very good!

Wanna invite me for dinner? Hahaha O:) That sounds soooooo good! I'm very hungry today in case you missed it! :happydance:


----------



## TaraCathryn

I wish I could be all zen about staying team yellow. But I love knowing, and finding out last time was a huge help in bonding before dd came, which I needed because with major breastfeeding problems and pp depression, I struggled with bonding at first. :shrug: Anyone else nervous about the newborn phase? I feel like I just recovered emotionally from dd's! 

Northern, let us know if you feel any more exciting movements! I hope it's baby; gives us second+ timers another marker to look forward to soon! :)

I hope we all have relatively active babies we can feel moving. That was by far my favorite part last time. :)


----------



## northern_me

I would love to have an active baby! DD was really tall and I'm really short. She didn't have a lot of room to move really early on so all I ever felt was just a scattered foot moving from place to place! I think she was really sleepy too because she was really sleepy and an excellent sleeper right from the day she was born.


----------



## Button#

I've got my scan date for the 14th of October. It's at 4.30pm which is a really annoying time as LO has his tea at 6 so OH will have to miss the scan and look after LO. Also because it's an end of the day appointment it's almost certainly going to be delayed so I'll be late home.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I think what you are feeling is probably baby. :) Happy 11 weeks today!

TaraCathryn- I am like you with finding out. I have to know. I think for me it definitely helps the bonding process. To already call the baby by his/her name makes me feel so much closer. I am worried about the newborn period because my son was a very intense, difficult newborn and I just hope the next baby isn't as fussy and high-maintenance. That would be very hard with 2 children.

Scottish- I am having laziness too. But it's mostly when the fatigue kicks in.

I slept like a rock last night and I feel great this morning! I am 10 weeks today and excited to be a prune. That feels like something substantial!


----------



## Dini

Suzy, come on over, I have leftovers! 

Sara, that dang cat! They can be so infuriating! Hope she returns soon!

I wish we were going to stay team yellow! I'm so jealous. I have always wanted to but DH wants to know so badly and he won't keep it a secret. My dad agrees with me, but his wife agrees with DH and hubby's mom is dying to shop and his great grandmother wants to knit us another blanket so we I'll find out, mostly for that reason. She won't be around much longer and I have barely any family left, just dad and brother so it's important to me that there be a link to family for baby. 

Pretty much feeling fine today again. My legs seem really tired and heavy but that's it. If this keeps up I'll never make it till my appt on the 25th! And even then no scan :(


----------



## Button#

I'm worried about the newborn stage as well. DS was a colicky newborn


----------



## Oswin

Scottish - I'm very lazy too, so exhausted and then in the evening i get so dizzy. Guess it's our bodies telling us to take it easy? 

Dini - you could have her make a blanket in multi colours or a colour you'd be happy to use for either sex? Seems a pity you having to find out when you don't want to! 

Northern - I'm mega jealous Mrs! It definitely sounds like baby!!! 

The only worry I have about the newborn stage is whether I'll get PND again 

Hope we're all doing well today :friends: I'm getting my appetite back THANK GOODNESS and just made a huge meal of steak, cheese mash, sugar-snap peas, mini corn, mange-tout and peppercorn sauce. Got some chocolate ice-cream to share with hubby now too :happydance:


----------



## northern_me

Anyone want to have a bump show off today?! I'm going to take my first bump pic today when I get off work. I feel huge. I carried DD really high and my ab muscles have never been the same since, and I feel like my uterus growing is just pushing everything up. Anyway, it'll be nice to have a comparison pic.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies how are we all feeling!
I tried to keep up with everything whilst we were on holiday but wifi in Mexico not so good so thought I would try and catch up when I came back...has taken me hours!!. 

I saw the midwife today and she said because if my previous assisted birth I wouldn't the able to labour in my local hospital but go to the dgh like last time however they have got a midwife led unit there which is a happy medium. If felt good to speak to the midwife have bloods done etc cos up until now it hasn't felt real! Scan a week on Monday whoop!. I have felt sick this time so have actually lost weight on holiday for once! Other than tiredness (2-3 hour siestas helped on holiday though &#128521;) and nausea I feel fine. 

It is lovely to see how all you ladies have progressed and how close we are all getting to the 2nd trimester already eek!x


----------



## citymouse

We're definitely not team yellow! I like to prepare early. I want to know the gender and pick a name ASAP. We found out at about 14 weeks with my daughter and will probably known by 12-13 with this one, because of the new blood tests. I guess there's a small chance the doctor could see something at the NT scan at 11 weeks... we'll see! 

Northern, I swear I felt my daughter at 11 weeks. It was a little electric-feeling ZING that got more common in the weeks after, though I didn't feel a proper kick until 17 weeks. And it was always more pronounced after I drank apple juice! I had a posterior placenta with her. This time we think it's anterior so it'll probably take longer.

Sorry about your dog, Grey! Sounds like he'll be happy and well-cared for in his new home.

And sorry about your cat, Beanonorder! Hope it comes back soon.


----------



## Oswin

I honestly didn't know you could find sex (male or female) out for sure before at least 16/17 weeks!!


----------



## cupcakepie

Hi girlies!! 

I've been reading this thread for a while and finally got round to messaging on here

I'm due April 10th - 9wk5days today!

This is my second baby and i loved being on BnB during my last pregnancy and
getting to speak to some lovely ladies 

I've had terrible morning sickness since week 5 but the past few days I've only been sick on the odd occasion and I'm starting to feel so much better!! I am still waiting for a scan date but hopefully it won't be too much longer!

Xx


----------



## Perplexed

Welcome cupcakepie. Your name is so cute! Glad you are feeling better now, gives me hope that I'll be feeling better soon too. I have waves of feeling good followed by waves of feeling bad. Hopefully it won't be too long till you find out!

Tara- I am really worried about the newborn stage. It was a vicious cycle of feeling bad about the things I can't do anymore/didn't get to do, not being able to do anything other than breastfeed the baby 24/7, the fact that I felt like a failure because I dreaded breastfeeding because it hurt more than anything I've ever known. 

This time though I'm planning to do things differently. Once closer to my due date I'll take to my ob & explain that I had pnd last time and that I'd really like to tackle the problem early so I'm not left in tears all day & all night. Also planning to make an appointment with a lactation consultant and discuss the difficulties I had. 

My DH also said that he insists we offer our new LO a pacifier from day 1 lol. And he also says that he doesn't want me to breastfeed if it'll be as much of a struggle as last time. I was miserable which made him miserable too. 

You ladies are right about bonding with the baby if you know the gender and the name beforehand! With dd I knew she's a girl but I left room for error and didn't really get a terrible lot of gender specific items. But I did get gender specific little gifts from baby (cake boxes) with a little card that says I was happy to see you from (baby's name) to people who came to visit us in the newborn days. I was still worried that they'd got it wrong though :haha:


----------



## northern_me

Hopefully breastfeeding will go much easier this time! It didn't work for me last time either but I'm so much more educated right now on latching and issues that might come up, etc.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I am terrified of breast feeding again. At least this time I know that if I can't handle it, it's okay to stop. Better to have a sane mommy and a formula fed baby. DD preferred formula / bottles from day one! 

IT'S A BABY! Officially 8w4d, heart rate 175 bpm. Wow! It feels so real now!! I'm kinda freaking out!:haha:

Here's the pic, sorry it's not very good!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I'm hesitant to post a bump pic bc I know my bump is mostly snacks and gas!:haha: But maybe I'll take one and compare it to my "just found out" pic. :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

TaraCathryn- Congratulations! It's so great to see your baby. I think the scan pic is just fine!

Northern- I'll post a bump pic. I took one today to show my mom because she asked. But I feel it is mostly bloat. However, it does seem to be hardening.
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-10 12.24.46.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sarahok

Tara that's so wonderful!! Yay! Now you can breathe easy and just enjoy it as much as possible.

Rebecca...nice little bump you're growing there. I'll play! Although I agree with you, definitely mostly comprised of bloat, constipation, and preexisting chub. :haha: But it doesn't suck in like it used to...so it is something different!
 



Attached Files:







%22bump%229.5weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xanzaba

Here's bubs- had a great ultrasound. They showed me everything as it was happening and gave me pics. Also she squeezed me in for next week (supposed to be getting weekly ultrasounds, but it's hard to schedule). As for the SCH- unfortunately it has grown a bit (bad), but she said it is clotting (good). It's down near my cervix, which explains all the bleeding.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies.. it is so hard to keep up on this group because it moves so fast! 

I am glad to know I am not the only one suffering from 1st trimester insomnia.. I have no problem falling asleep (early even).. but like clockwork.. between 2-4am I wake up to pee and can't go back to sleep. It SUCKS. Looking forward to this weekend. OH and I are getting out of dodge to go spend a weekend up in Denali National Park at one of the Princess Resorts... In September (because it is the end of tourist season) they drop the rates super low.. so we are taking advantage of it. I have friday and monday off.. so I get to sleep in later and enjoy myself. 

I have discovered that I can stomach Starbucks frappacinos.. they don't make me feel as sick. I need caffeine since I can't sleep at night in order to function at work. I swear I keep making stupid mistakes that I normally wouldn't make. It is frustrating. 

I have my first doctor appointment tomorrow, and I should get an ultrasound. I will be upset if I don't. Praying for good news... I am so nervous since the last time I got an ultrasound we discovered it was a blighted ovum. :(


----------



## Oswin

Tara and Xanzba congratulations on the ultrasounds beautiful babies!!! 

And hurrah for bump pics. I got an official bump on Sunday :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've breastfed both of mine, I would be really scared of formula feeding, I'd have no idea what to do!


----------



## Oswin

It's good that we all know how hard bfing can be, prepared and all that! No one tells you how ridiculously hard it can be. I think it's a big part of why I got pnd (though I'd definitely have gotten it if I'd have stopped!) catch 22 lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I put so much pressure on myself first time around, because the birth was bad I felt I had to 'make it up' to my daughter. She had weight gain issues and a tongue tie. I was far to hard on myself.$

Second time around it wasn't easy but definitely much less stressful.


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations on all the great scans! 

I loved nursing my son and did so for a year. I look forward to doing the same with baby #2, but I do worry about the logistics of it this time. I spent a lot of time on the couch just nursing my son, which I doubt will be as easy to accomplish with a toddler running around and needing me too.


----------



## Oswin

I'm wondering how having a newborn will 'work' with a toddler too!! With Robin I literally locked myself in our bedroom for about 3 months and juat sat in my feeding chair for about 18 hours a day!


----------



## Button#

Great scans ladies! 

I'm scared of formula as well Amelie, it seems so complicated. I'm also a bit worried about logistics but I'm going to have a go at feeding in the sling this time and hope that works.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

There is 26 months between my girls and when feeding we did lots of snack time, had a special box of toys, watched a fair bit of TV. 

Really honestly my second daughter got into a better routine faster because she had to fit in around my older one. The first 6 weeks were hard though, all the cluster feeding, urgh.


----------



## Oswin

Ooh Button I recommend a mei tai (tie one) for feeding :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Yikes, this is my first. All this talk of breast feeding and delivery is a bit intimidating!

Are there any other first timers out there? Have you started thinking that far down the road?


----------



## aknqtpie

xanzaba - This will be my first. I have no clue what I am getting myself in to.. :-/


----------



## northern_me

Here is mine! Really just existing weight that seems to be hardening! My abs were destroyed with DD because of her being so tall and me having such a short torso. I carried her out instead of up and down/transverse. They never went back to normal and I have weight on now anyway. But it definitely wasn't this pronounced!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Oswin

Aww xanzaba you'll be fine! Just get researching everything for yourself, that's my advice. Every baby is different, and it's all a learning curve for you both, but as long as you go in to ot armed with info and knowledge, and knowing what you want to do, it'll work out somehow. X


----------



## Oswin

Northern holy bumps batman!


----------



## northern_me

Oswin, big boobs + almost non-existent torso = big bump early on. Not good!


----------



## Button#

Brilliant I have a mei tai, I'll try that.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Xanzaba- Very nice ultrasound picture! I am glad you know why you were bleeding as well! Hopefully the SCH will clear up quickly. It's good to know that it is clotting. Mine was gone by my 12 week scan. They happen fairly frequently and my doctor said most clear up just fine.

Aknqtpie- Good luck on your appointment tomorrow. I hope you get a scan!

Northern- Great bump! Has your fatigue gone for sure? 

Sarah- Great bump picture as well.


----------



## Dini

This is my first baby as well, and even though I used to babysit little ones and did so with my neighbors little girl for the first year of her life, I am totally scared! But right now I'm just scared about getting through this trimester. 

Yay for beautiful scans and healthy babies girls!! 

And Yay for beautiful bumps ladies, I'm so jealous, I don't look any more pregnant than I did pre bfp. I don't expect to show anything until about 20 weeks though with my build, I'm big around the hips, butt and belly, so it will be a while before I show anything I'm sure. 

Afm, my symptoms are still mostly gone, I am pretty tired despite sleeping "okay" last night, and I had a short bout of nausea and dizziness this morning for about 20 min. and my legs are tired and feel heavy. DH still thinks my boobs are enlarged but I don't see it and they are barely sore, and I swear (TMI) that my aerola's aren't as dark again. Also no longer constipated, which I'm grateful for but geesh, where did my symptoms go?? I know this can be normal as my hormones are leveling out and my body is probably adapting, but it's scaring me beyond belief! I would call the midwife but I know I'd be told not to worry, so there's no point. My friend at work is bringing me her doppler tomorrow, so I'm thinking saturday I'll give it a go, but do you think I'll be even more freaked if I don't hear the heart beat? It's still early, I'll be 9wks then. Man I need a chill pill lol.


----------



## citymouse

You all have the nicest bumps. I swear my pooch is just sticking straight out and there's no legitimate bump anywhere in sight. Wah whine whine whine.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, I feel wonderful now. I did get sick off blueberries for breakfast but other than that have been good. Energy levels are up, acne issues are clearing up, vomiting levels are down. All good!


----------



## Dini

People still keep commenting on my weight loss so I know I have nothing showing at all!


----------



## xanzaba

Me too, Dini. My summer clothes tend to be flowy as well, so I'm swimming a bit. Looking forward to putting on a pair of jeans...


----------



## aknqtpie

No bumps for me.. just fat. :-/ Oh well.


----------



## Dini

aknqtpie said:


> No bumps for me.. just fat. :-/ Oh well.

Same here girl!


----------



## sarahok

Xanzaba...great scan! Yay! Also, this will be my first. I can't say I'm anxious right now about breastfeeding, etc., but that may change as the time gets closer. I have bought a few pregnancy books. Soon I think I will pick up a few on breastfeeding, the first year, etc. It always helps me to know what could happen and how to deal with it, so when things go differently than I expected, I will know it's normal at least. Nice bumps ladies!


----------



## Oswin

Before I had Robin I'd never even held a baby. I knew less than nothing about children or babies, it was SO new to me!


----------



## Button#

I spent a lot of time on the breastfeeding forums in the run up to my first and picked up lots of tips and advice from there. Also when I went to the baby show there was a woman giving a talk on breastfeeding who gave out some great advice.


----------



## BSelck24

Kalabear said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you are all feeling better! I can't believe how fast this is already going! Where has the time gone? I've been trucking along waiting for the nausea to ease up....it's been rough but manageable.
> 
> I should have an appt on the 25th or 26th :) I can't wait! Then a scan probably the next week! I can't wait to see baby!
> 
> Anyone trying to stay team yellow? We are going to try...I just don't know if I can do it hahaha! Anyone experienced both? We did a gender reveal party last time! It was so fun!

Kalabear! I would love to do a gender reveal party! As this will be my first baby and I am such the planner type- I know I wouldn't be able to not know the gender! But I hope u can stay team yellow as long as possible! :baby::hugs::happydance:


----------



## northern_me

Jack Newman has excellent videos on proper latches. You can also go to babyfriendlynl website and they have the breast feeding handbook online which is what I use at my job! Super resource!


----------



## TaraCathryn

The mistake I made with my first pregnancy was that I prepared so much for the birth, but I was totally unprepared for the baby! I thought the postpartum period would be a certain way, and instead it was just pure mayhem.  My advice now is, prepare for the birth, for sure, but spend an equal amount of time preparing for motherhood! Don't be set on things going a certain way and you will be fine. 

Meeting with a realtor (also a friend) tonight about possibly selling our house. So nervous about that--and everything over the next 7 months! 

Oh, loving your bump pics!! I'll also post one later, once I get home and can change into my yoga pants!  I may also post a pic of my bump progression with DD. Fun!


----------



## xanzaba

I'm not prepared to even think about labor or breast feeding- it's actually terrifying to me at this point with everything going on. I'm still getting used to the idea of being pregnant!


----------



## maggz

I have no bump I doubt I'll start showing yet! Just told my best friend, she's similarly built as me and she didn't start showing until 17 weeks... I would kinda want it to come out a little sooner, haha :)


----------



## Oswin

I recommend Kellymom.com for breastfeeding info. 


Ugh my current symptom is a vile taste in my mouth and excessive saliva, it's driving me mad!


----------



## Dini

I guess we all have to be patient huh? Lol..but it's so hard!!

Tara you are gonna be a busy girl!! We are waiting about 2 more years before trying to sell our house, we have a ton of work to do on it and can't even begin to afford it yet, so a bit at a time is what we will have to do. I've lived here too long and we want some land, I'm not an in town kinda girl.


----------



## Tove

I'm so irritated right now! Today, before and after a dinner with my whole department two different collegues asked me if I was pregnant. One because I said I didn't want a alcoholic drink before dinner and the other because I didn't drink wine with the food and she thought I have been acting differently lately. I denied it to both, but I sure don't like lying.

I'm really annoyed because I'm a private person and while I like most of my collegues I know they love gossiping about each other so I can only imagine how much they will speculate wether or not I'm pregnant. :( I feel like this is somethinh which I will decide to share, not for anyone to bluntly ask because they are curious or have suspected it. I was planning on telling them in a couple of weeks but now I feel like I want to keep it private as long as possible...

Has anyone been in a similar awkward situation??

In other news, here is my 10 week bump a couple of days ago. Lovely seeing some of your bumps :) sorry if the image is big, I'm on my mobile phone and can't post the image as an "attachment".

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=800449&d=1410111511


----------



## northern_me

Just keep denying! They will talk anyway. Coworkers are the worst.

PS super cute bump!


----------



## Oswin

Tove adorable bump!!!!


----------



## Dini

Ignore them! People can be so rude, when you are ready you can tell them. And your bump is adorable. 

Just got done with some cleaning, at least since my symptoms seem to have dissipated some I have the energy to clean. Cleaned out a section of a "junk" closet, got rid of a bunch of stuff, that always makes me feel better. 

Oswin, sorry for the nasty taste in your mouth, that must be horribly annoying.


----------



## northern_me

So I had a missed voicemail on my house phone (which I told the receptionist not to call because she would never get anyone on that number) from the doctor's office. They want me to call them back ASAP. That makes me super nervous. Too bad she didn't call at the number I told her to call at because I would have already had this sorted. I have an appointment with him next Friday so if this is something that can't wait till then, I'm worried.

Anyone else have no desire whatsoever to prepare for baby yet? With DD I was all about the shopping and preparing right off the bat and now I'm just like "mehhh". The thought of it makes me exhausted.


----------



## Dini

northern_me said:


> So I had a missed voicemail on my house phone (which I told the receptionist not to call because she would never get anyone on that number) from the doctor's office. They want me to call them back ASAP. That makes me super nervous. Too bad she didn't call at the number I told her to call at because I would have already had this sorted. I have an appointment with him next Friday so if this is something that can't wait till then, I'm worried.
> 
> Anyone else have no desire whatsoever to prepare for baby yet? With DD I was all about the shopping and preparing right off the bat and now I'm just like "mehhh". The thought of it makes me exhausted.

Hopefully it's nothing, were you waiting for test results or anything? Maybe they just need to reschedule your appt. I had a vm on my home phone as well the other day for that. Fx'd it's just something silly.

And yes I'm in the same boat, I currently have no desire to prepare, but I think it's because it still doesn't feel real. Maybe after the first trimester is over it will feel real. We already have the room painted, but still needs trim. We painted it long ago when we were TTC because we had to tear down a wall so we just painted it then. You've been here before so maybe you just aren't ready for all the craziness yet lol.


----------



## Oswin

I'm not even thinking about getting prepared yet, it still doesn't feel real! Plus, I don't really *need*"anything, just boobs and clothes, both of which I have already :haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- Some people just don't have any boundaries when it comes to these things. Do they? I know it's annoying. 
Cute bump though!


----------



## Suzy18

Xanzaba its my first time too. I think about delivery but not too much. I figure I still have time for that. Let me take care of my MS first O:)

TMI!! One of my symptoms now is a ton of CM. Today it literally dripped out. 

Tove I feel like that regarding my family. I already have a bump, mostly bloat, and I had a family birthday last week and everyone commented that I was PG. One person even put their hand directly on my belly, without asking, and asked if there was a baby in there. I felt kind of violated. This may sound stupid but if you wanna ask just ask. Dont go touching people without their permission. I will be glad to tell them when its time but I feel they need to respect peoples privacy more. Ill tell them when its time. When someone asks I just say that I have gained weight and that Im fat. 

Ill try and post a bump pic this week. Cute bumps ladies :thumbup:


----------



## MrsA22

Hey everyone! 

I'm really good at lurking and reading but it is a pain to type on my tablet. 

I should mention that my dad is an OBGYN. I go to his practice but he is NOT my doctor. I will say I do like the idea of some special treatment, that actually started today ;)

Today was my OB interview. My LMP was July 3rd, which makes my due date April 9th right now or 9 1/2 weeks. I told her I know more or less when I ovulated(it was late) and am certain I am closer to 8 1/2 weeks and the date I've been using was April 17th. She told me it could change later down the line. 

We mentioned my Sept 23rd appointment and I asked if I'd finally get an ultrasound since I'll be 11-12 weeks. She said they might use the bedside machine but we could try the better ultrasound machine and get me in earlier (I had gastric bypass surgery 10 years ago and have some concerns). While she went out to find the doctor, I sat in the waiting room filling out paper. She suddenly came and grabbed me and was like "Come with me!" 

The ultrasound tech hadn't left for the day yet and they let me so one. It was a surprise. I thought it might happen but after the interview, figured it wasn't. I texted my husband to see if he wanted me to wait for him. He told me to go ahead if it would ease my mind. 

Like many of you have said, I don't feel pregnant. All I have are 3 home tests and a urine. Since I have no prior complications, they haven't run my hcg. Basically I'm a nervous wreck and just want to know something. 

If was awesome! I heard the heartbeat right away(170bmp) and everything looked great. PLUS, I was measuring 8w4d, which is right where I told her I was going to be based on my tracking. 

Today was such a blessing and I'm feeling much better about everything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, MrsA.

More spotting for me tonight. :-( I had a little cramp that felt off to me, just like the one last week. If there's any more I'll call my doctor's office in the morning, but I have this sneaking suspicion she's out of the office for the next week and a half. Have a feeling we're going to have to battle it out with her dumb staff.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I can't believe that nosy and rude of people actually exist! How dare anyone ask flat out if you're pregnant! Unreal.

MrsA, congrats on the surprise scan! We are due date buddies! :)

I think we're really going to try to move. Like, pretty much right away. Eek!

Okay, here's the bump comparison! First pic is 4.5 weeks:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Second is today @ 8.5 weeks! (Couldn't figure out how to get them together!)


----------



## Dini

Tara what a cute bump!!

MrsA welcome back. I totally forgot we we're so close I dates. My lmp was also July 3rd and I ovulated the 24th. Had given myself a date of April 16 but my scan out me back two days so it made me April 18th. I'm also 8w4d! How did I forget that, you were one of the first people due in April I connected with! 

Congrats on the surprise scan, so glad they did that for you! I love the picture!! So very happy for you honey!!


----------



## northern_me

You have such a nice neat bump! Lots of growth! 

Sorry about the spotting city mouse!

MrsA I'm jealous of your scan!


----------



## Dini

Northern, I just noticed you are 11wks today! Congrats!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, we're due date buddies as well! How fun! I haven't put much stock in my ticker before but my guess was spot on! :)

I think because I was unsure I also still don't have a due date listed on the first page. It's officially April 18th! :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry for those who have had rude people just asking! I was a bit worried about that happening at my company dinner on Friday. But thankfully as I've only just moved to this campus my colleagues don't really know me. One asked if I drink and I said no. Issue closed! 

I'm planning to take an official bump photo today so I'll post it later.

I am so tired today! We've moved dd back into her own room and into a big girl bed. Its going well but she's still not quite gone back to being the good sleeper she was. She is waking up at about 3am and one of us has to go lie on the floor until she goes back to sleep. She then wakes up for the day between 4:30 and 5:45! Thankfully dh gets up for her but it still wakes me. I'm really hoping my energy levels increase soon. I have so much I need to catch up on! 

I'm also not preparing much at the moment. For one I have a lot of stuff already. And the other reason is because over here they celebrate something called singles day on 11/11. They have these massive sales (kind of like black Friday). I got so much amazing stuff for dd for between 50% & 70% off last year.


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat- welcome back! I hope Mexico was fun though I'm sorry you'd been feeling sick! 


Tara- I know what you mean. sane mommy & ff baby is better than crying all day and night mommy & bf baby :haha: that's a gorgeous scan pic btw congratulations!

akntqtpie- I'm sorry you've been waking up and unable to go back to sleep. that sounds awful and especially with work the next day. hope you enjoy your time off and sleeping in :hugs: 

Sara & Rebecca- cute bump pics both :hugs: 

xanzaba- lovely pic :hugs: sorry the sch grew but hopefully it'll just bleed itself out now and go away. as another poster said mine was gone without a trace by 2nd tri! 

oswin & amelie- I was definitely well-researched in terms of breastfeeding but what I lacked was the help. I didn't feel like I could leave the house and be in a car for an hour to meet a lactation consultant bc it was all one big cluster feed! I'm sure it would have been different if I had help. I also put a lot of pressure on myself to breastfeed I kept thinking how it was so painful and so hard that I couldn't just give up!


----------



## Perplexed

northern- that's a really cute bump! 

xanzaba- I'm sorry if my post before was intimidating! it's still pretty early and I'm sure the pregnancy itself doesn't feel real yet. with my first I didn't research things till 2nd & 3rd tri. research whenever you feel comfortable in doing so at your own pace. I had always been fascinated by birth so I ended up watching one born every minute from late 2nd tri onwards. it personally helped me be prepared for the birth in some way (in the sense that it was no longer an unknown) but I know it's not for everyone.

citymouse- I'm sorry you're still spotting. hope it stops!

Tara- cute bump :hugs: def looks like a bump to me!

I felt meh about preparing for dd & only bought things in 3rd tri. I'll probably be the same this time. I didn't buy much at all. the only thing that felt like a waste was the stroller...I didn't like it even though nothing is wrong with it. got 2 others since and gave that one away lol 

DH wants us to use a double stroller for dd & new baby but I'm so unsure. It would depend on a lot of things but I really don't like tandem strollers. my main stroller is big and I can't imagine pushing bigger.


----------



## Tove

Thank you all who responded regarding my nosy coworkers. Makes me feel a little better to hear that you too think it was rude and unreal that they could ask if I was pregnant. I can imagine them gossiping about me but if they even try to hint at me being pregnant again I'll say something sharp and clever to shut them up. This whole thing sort of took the fun out of planning to tell them. Now I feel like I have to be on my guard and not "act suspicious" around them.

Cute bump Tara! :)


----------



## Button#

That is annoying Tove.


----------



## Scottish

Loving the bumps pics! Great progression already! I haven't really got much just a wee bit bloat.

I bf my ds for 6 months and it was one of the hardest times. He had tt and he fed constantly (no joke) I never got 5 mins break during the day with him. I ended up combining ff as it was not getting better.

I really really hope this time will be better (fingers crossed) I am dreading it actually :(


----------



## Dini

Today will be a long day. Iay have gotten 4 hours of sleep at the most. City mouse I hope you slept better! Couldn't fall asleep and then got hot so woke up and couldn't go back to sleep then when it was time to get up I fell asleep. Can't wait for this day to be over and it's only 5:30 am.


----------



## xanzaba

I ended up telling my officemate because he and his wife are good friends that have a one year old. Well another co-worker (I'll call him Lou- looky Lou) told him that he knows I'm pregnant because I have a glow and because he caught me on a day when I was really dizzy. It's awkward because I know Lou suspects but hasn't said anything directly to me, so I'm just trying to play it cool. Well, at my scan yesterday I was measuring 10 weeks, so maybe my body will end up giving it away soon enough! I can't believe that I'm nearing the end of first trimester. It seemed like it was moving so slow!


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> Today will be a long day. Iay have gotten 4 hours of sleep at the most. City mouse I hope you slept better! Couldn't fall asleep and then got hot so woke up and couldn't go back to sleep then when it was time to get up I fell asleep. Can't wait for this day to be over and it's only 5:30 am.

Being hot is the worst! Usually, I go to bed okay but once I wake up to pee, I am usually so hot it is hard to fall asleep. Im ready to be back on this couch! Went shopping yesterday and gap had really comfy sweatpants for $17. I cant wait to have them on!


----------



## Oswin

MrsA congratulations on the surprise scan how ace! 

Dini I'm so sorry about your horrendous night!! 

Perplexed - don't get me started on support for bfing, it's despicable how little there is, considering the lengths they go to to persuade all mothers to try it. I'm lucky that I am A) insanely stubborn and B) have a fantastic husband, cos I got less than zero help from anyone medical. The one bit of 'help' left me sobbing in agony and barely able to move from the pain. And the rest of the time in hospital was spent with nurses telling me I was starving my baby and I'd never make enough milk, and they actually tried to force me to give him formula from the word go. Bloody morons! My milk supply was fine and so was my baby! They know nothing, a quick Google search would help you more than them :dohh: The NHS needs to screw it's blimmin head on!

*and breathe* :rofl:


----------



## Perplexed

That's so shocking oswin!! I can't believe they can't even offer advice with what to do with pain and such. I actually went to see my ob and another ob during the difficulties I had...no one could really advise anything and they just said they see no reason why my breasts would hurt and left it at that. :saywhat:

The nurses at the hospital insisted that there was no way I could bf dd with my right breast (flat) without nipple shields. At that point I was so overwhelmed and felt I needed 3 arms to feed dd. Once I got started with nipple shields dd would not even take the other breast without the shield :growlmad: later on I found out that nipple shields can cause supply to dwindle which actually happened to us when dd turned 4 months. She had frequent dry diapers for 5 hrs at a time... then one day went 12 hrs. Started refusing the breast completely and that's when she finally accepted a bottle. Then at her 4 month vaccination appointment there was no change in weight from the last time we were there :cry: I was overcome with guilt that even when I tried bf after the bottle and she refused I didn't want to keep trying...just stuck with formula. And my pumping output was 0 by then...not a single drop. At 3 months I could pump a little and at 2 months I had a good amount. It's those shields!! :growlmad:


----------



## GreyGirl

My bump/bloat at 9+6. 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/20140911_132341_zps2ppj5uwh.jpg

I'm not the flattest of stomached people anyway, but it's really got bigger the last few weeks! I've already put on half a stone. I have to wear loose tops or else it's really obviously round instead of just fat!


----------



## xkirstyx

My bump bloat! 

My symptoms totally disappeared the last couple of day but now back today. I have had really bad nausea all day. I had to go back to bed for two hours while the kiddies were at nursery.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Oswin

:hugs2: perplexed I'm so sorry you went through that, I hope it works out much more smoothly this time, whatever ends up happening! I've heard about nipple shields from friends, and they're always touted as being an absolute last resort as they can affect feeding themselves, but they've been a lifesaver for people I know. You did your best and that's all any parent can do, I hope you're really proud of yourself xx

Just found baby on doppler again. :D I thought I'd get addicted, but it's been three days since I last did it, and I only did it again now as I saw it whole I was tidying the washing and thought I might as well! Wriggly baby as always, hb of 169 :thumbup: hurrah!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Scottish- What is tt? My son also nursed constantly and I ended up having to combo feed him just to get a tiny amount of time to myself.


----------



## Button#

What Dopplers do you lot have? I had an angelsounds last time but may try a different one this time.


----------



## northern_me

I have a sonoline b! 

Got my ultrasound booked for Oct 30. Seems so far away!


----------



## Oswin

I had the MAS Babywatcher last time and Sonoline B 3mhz this time. 



RebeccaR19 said:


> Scottish- What is tt? My son also nursed constantly and I ended up having to combo feed him just to get a tiny amount of time to myself.

Tongue tie. The piece of skin under the tongue is too tight/short, which makes feeding very difficult. It's quite common, but hospitals seem useless diagnosing it, or treating it, even though it's insanely simple to treat and makes the world of difference. It destroys so many bf attempts. I'm all ready to kick some butt if baby has a tt :rofl: My friend had to with her second baby :haha:

https://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/Mobile%20Uploads/download_zps5bf25542.jpg

 Article on how crappy tt provision is here


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks Oswin- :dohh: I should have been able to figure that out. I know what tongue tie is. I shouldn't be trying to sort these things out when I first wake up in the morning. I don't do well with abbreviations as it is. I'm like an old lady in that way. My friend's daughter had tongue tie. But she had hers operated on. Before that, nursing would have been nearly impossible.


----------



## Scottish

Thanks oswin beat me hehe and explained it beautifully


----------



## RebeccaR19

My son had reflux, which is why he ate all the time. He would eat and then spit it all back up. I started pumping my milk and putting it into bottles so that I could see how much of what he ate was coming back up. People kept telling me it wasn't that much, but I didn't believe them. I saw how much milk came back up and how he was immediately unhappy and hungry afterward. So, when I gave it to him out of the bottle, I saw that almost all of it was coming back up. The only way to get the breastmilk to stay down was to add formula. The thicker it was the better it stayed down and the happier my baby was. I agree with TaraCathryn. Having a happy Mommy (and happy baby) are also very important. 
I am hoping to exclusively breastfeed this time just because I'd rather not have to spend money on formula. We'll see what happens.

I am constantly on the fence about a doppler. I actually just wish I knew someone here who had one I could borrow. All I want to do is find a heartbeat sometime between now and my next appointment. I am so anxious and nervous about going into my appointment with my son. I just want some way to know things are good by hearing the heartbeat before taking my son to an ultrasound.


----------



## sarahok

Awww...love all these sweet little bumps!

MsA that is super exciting that you got an unexpected ultrasound! So glad everything's looking great for you.

Awkward/gross moment only a prego would understand. Being super excited that you feel a BM coming in the morning then trying to finish up and flush as quickly as possible because you're about to have to barf on top of it from the smell...and no one wants that splashing!:haha:


----------



## Perplexed

oswin- thanks :hugs: I hope next time is more smooth!

Rebecca- I know what you mean about the doppler. I would personally be highly obsessive if I had my own but I do wish I could borrow one to make sure bean is okay!

lovely bump shots ladies :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- that is so true! I took my dog for a walk this morning and the usual opening of the doggy trash bin started me dry heaving. There were a bunch of people walking their dogs staring at me. I open that bin about 2 to 3 times a day without batting an eye, but the combination of morning sickness (for me, worst in the morning) and the bin was too much!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sarah isn't that the worst!!

Perplexed I had to use a shield to nurse dd also, even after her tongue tie was diagnosed and clipped. It was the only way she would take the breast, but it made bfing feel pointless too. I don't know, I just hope it goes better this time, I can't go through that again! 

I feel crappy today, I slept poorly, it's gloomy out, I'm pissed at a coworker for rifling through my desk when I was out yesterday, and I can't wait to get home and snuggle up!


----------



## maggz

Tara I feel you. I'm an emotional wreck right now.


----------



## Oswin

Oh my god Tara, I hope you put them in their place, what a cheek :wacko:

And I hope bfing works out smoothly for you this time around, hopefully all the troubles will leave us more prepared. Definitely doesn't sound like it was pointless though, :friends: however they get the milk that's made specifically for them is a good way! :thumbup:

I've just had a two and a half hour nap, am exhausted!


----------



## wannabemamaz

hey ladies. wondering if any of you can offer any reassurance or info..

i am 7w today. i had my hcg done last week.. at 6w exactly i was at 20,478. i had a US today and the tech said that baby is measuring at 6w1d. heartbeat was 124. she said the gestational sac is measuring 7w6d. i am freaking out that the baby is 6 days behind. she gave me some vague answers and said i needed to follow up with my dr.. is this a totally bad sign? freaking out..


----------



## stripeycat5

Lo had a tt when he was born and I successfully bf him without any problems apart from a few issues starting out waiting for my milk to come in etc. They don't routinely release tongue ties in my area so that wasn't really an option. One of the midwives in hospital said I wouldn't be able to bf and was all ready to give him formula but luckily I managed it before it got to that. I have nothing against ff but all my family have bf and I would have felt like such a failure if I hadn't managed it. I was really pissed off at the mw for telling me I wouldn't be able to do it! 

I was back at work today am now knackered! It wasn't too bad but I keep on rubbing my belly when I walk down the corridor need to stop that! I can't wait for my scan so I can tell everyone. I wanted to keep it to myself like it was mine and OHs little secret with Sean but I want to tell everyone about it this time! Am going to snuggle up on the sofa and catch up with the millions of things recorded on the sky plus box as hubby is on nights &#128513;.

Hope everyone is feeling ok not long til 2nd trimester and we will all be leaping about with loads of energy and glowing like film stars &#128541;.


----------



## Oswin

Wannabemamaz I've no experience with the baby and sac measuring differently, have you made a thread in the First Tri section? I'd say though not to stress, as us at this stage can be very inaccurate as you often can't see baby well, as they're so small, and depending on how they're lying they measure differently! My friend had two different us techs measure baby at the same visit and there was a five day difference between them :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Wanna- You have a strong heartbeat there! It could be you O'ed later than you thought. I wouldn't worry (easier said than done)- she was probably vague because she doesn't know why it's smaller than you thought. They'll probably give you another scan to see if there is normal growth. That's more important than overall size.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Wanna- I haven't even heard of anyone measuring the sac. Out of both of my pregnancies, that has never even happened. And when I had my scan at 7+5, the sac looked gigantic compared to my baby. I thought sac size just varied based on the person. I have seen ultrasounds on here with sacs that look larger and some that look smaller.

Anyway, I wouldn't sweat it if your baby had a great hb. Plus, I do know the measurements are an estimate and babies aren't all exactly the same size at the same point of development.

Oswin- I am on the same page as you today! I took a 2-hour nap. My husband came home early, so I went to sleep when my son did. Then, I stayed asleep while my husband watched him. The only reason why I didn't sleep any longer than that was because he snuck away from Daddy and came to wake me up. lol I am feeling SO GOOD right now though! I needed that nap and I was a complete grump all morning.

What is it with rude coworkers? TaraCathryn- I am so sorry someone went into your desk! I'd be very irritated at that.


----------



## northern_me

Ladies, tomorrow is Friday! This has been a very long week! OH's birthday is Monday so I need to get my shop on. I am definitely getting some maternity pants. I don't think I'm going to make it until my next pay in two weeks time if not. I'm feeling huge!


----------



## citymouse

Hi, ladies, I'm afraid I'm leaving you. My doctor was able to see me before she left town, but we didn't find a heartbeat. 

I actually, in a weird way, feel like I knew it was coming. I haven't felt pregnant for the past couple of days, but I kind of didn't notice because I've never really had any symptoms.

So I'm sad but I also feel like this just wasn't the baby that was meant for me. What really stresses me out is the thought of getting pregnant again and having to be afraid for the whole stupid first trimester.

Best of luck and happy and healthy nine months to you all!


----------



## sharnw

:hugs: citymouse


----------



## Scottish

Aww city mouse I am so sorry :( will they re scan? Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Oswin

Citymouse, no, oh god I'm so sorry. I'm devastated for you :( I don't want you to go...


----------



## Eidson23

I'm so sorry citymouse :cry: I hope this turns out to be some sort of miracle for you...:hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Citymouse- I am so sorry to hear that! You will be missed here. I am also sort of hoping it was some sort of fluke and that somehow things really are okay.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, guys. Because my doctor was leaving town at lunchtime, she referred me to the fertility specialist we saw for a second opinion. We went directly there and it was confirmed.

I feel like I never settled in to this pregnancy like I did with my daughter. Even things like getting my maternity clothes out of storage, I just kept putting it off. I never felt totally comfortable. I have this feeling like it wasn't meant to be. This little soul was too timid.

We're having some tests done to determine if it was chromosomal, so that will be good to know.

I'll come back and visit in April and see your little sweeties! And hopefully be nice and pregnant with a little rainbow baby by then.


----------



## northern_me

Oh citymouse I'm so sorry. You certainly will be missed here! I'm so sad for you.


----------



## sarahok

I'm so sorry, Citymouse. That is devastating. :( It sounds like you are keeping a really good attitude about it, though. I know I speak for all of us when I say we're here for you if you need to talk. Hugs, sweetie, and I'm sure your rainbow baby is already on its way.


----------



## xanzaba

Citymouse- so sorry to hear your news. We'll miss your sense of humor and good spirit, but those qualities will also bring you through this hard time. 

Good luck with your future bump.


----------



## sharnw

I'm sorry your second opinion confirmed it. I was hoping to see your next post would be a miracle update :hugs:
Your rainbow baby will be a strong little soul xx


----------



## TaraCathryn

Citymouse, oh, no. I am so, so sorry. I'm glad that you seem to be at peace, though. :hugs: I will miss your posts and I hope you'll check back in sometime. 

Oswin, you're right--I'm glad and proud that I bf my dd despite the huge challenges we faced, and that we managed it for 7+ months even with the shield. I will definitely do whatever I can to bf this baby. I'm just not going to make myself a complete wreck again if we just can't get it to work. But hopefully this baby will be a natural at it!


----------



## northern_me

Tara, you're a breastfeeding champion in my eyes!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Citymouse I am very, very sorry. You have such a strong attitude but I'm sure it doesn't make it hurt any less. Big hugs and I hope we hear about your rainbow baby soon. 

I am also with all you ladies about breastfeeding. I got no help in the beginning. I thought all was going well because dd was gaining weight but then I started having a bit of trouble. Turns out dd had experienced a trauma to her throat at birth (either from being suctioned too hard or ng tube) and as a result wouldn't latch properly. I wasn't educated enough to know this. Her being in the NICU for 3 days also didn't help. So although she gained weight up to four weeks, at six weeks she had dropped back down to her birth weight. I tried increased feeding etc but she continued to lose weight. So I felt I had no choice but to combi feed. I did continue til 7 months though. This time I plan to be much better informed and there is more support available. The price of formula here is ridiculous so I'd like to avoid it, at least while I'm on maternity leave. 

On a positive note, despite dd waking me a few times and crawling into my bed at 5:30am I actually feel less tired today! Yay!

Tried adding my bump picture but can't figure out how to do it on my phone


----------



## Disneybaby26

Citymouse-I'm so sorry to see this! If you have any questions about the results from you chromosome study please feel free to PM me. I'm a prenatal diagnostic geneticist and have had a trisomy 16 loss myself. Stay strong sweetie.


----------



## Dini

Oh I'm so sorry citymouse! I feel terrible for you, I hope your rainbow comes very soon. Huggs!! 

I managed to get through the day somehow and am now in bed can't wait to sleep!! Tried my friends Doppler today but no luck so she pulled out our crappy ultrasound at work and gave it a go. Found baby and she saw a heartbeat. I didn't really get to ( thought I caught a glimpse) because when I lifted my head it moved. She was positive she saw it though and baby certainly looked bigger than last time though. I tried the Doppler again at home and for a second I thought I heard it but it was gone so fast. It's so early though. Will try again because I want to hear it so badly. She saw it but I didn't but I still feel so much better!

I feel bad for feeling better, I will miss you citymouse!


----------



## citymouse

Disneybaby26 said:


> Citymouse-I'm so sorry to see this! If you have any questions about the results from you chromosome study please feel free to PM me. I'm a prenatal diagnostic geneticist and have had a trisomy 16 loss myself. Stay strong sweetie.

Thank you, I definitely will get in touch if any questions come up. 

You're all so kind. Your comments are really a comfort.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm so sorry citymouse :hugs: I hope your rainbow is here soon.


----------



## maggz

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this citymouse. Thanks for being here for us for the past weeks. 
I can relate to not feeling like it was right, that's how I felt when I had a mc. 
Like everybody else is saying, do know we're here for you if you ever need anything! I'll miss you from this thread.


----------



## maggz

So I know I'm a little late to the party, but I'm so bloated I couldn't resist taking a pic! I know it's not an actual bump :haha: but it's kinda fun seeing what it might look like in a few weeks. It's also very low so it's not like when I eat too much hahaha :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Eidson23

Maggz, you're so tiny that could very well be a tiny bump! Your uterus grows way quicker than baby. You look great :D


----------



## maggz

Aw thanks :) 
Yeah it's probably the start of something by at least during the day I can suck it in ;) I think I mentioned it before but my friend that's built very much like me didn't start showing until 17 weeks... But then again she had hg which I certainly do not! 
Maybe this is the start of the "is she or isn't she" phase :haha:


----------



## Tove

Citymouse, so sorry to hear about your loss! :( Big hugs to you!


----------



## Perplexed

I feel so awful today. my si joint, knee & ankle are killing me. I can barely move but even being in bed is painful.

I broke down and had an egg mcmuffin & 2 hashbrowns today. DH gets mcd breakfast every morning (though he's active & fit so you can't tell at all) and I keep telling him to never offer me any. well today I decided that I'm craving potatoes and wanted hash browns but he insisted on the egg mcmuffin bc of the egg...protein... I told him this will be my first & last time! I love hash browns though! 

early in the morning my knee was bothering me...glad I decided against running on the treadmill as now my entire leg is in pain!! 

lol and last night I felt a strong flutter...but then it turned out to be gas :haha:


----------



## Button#

I'm so sorry for your loss Citymouse. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## GreyGirl

Cute tiny bump! :)

So sorry citymouse :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no citymouse! I'm so sorry hunny. We are all here for you if you need to chat! Hope you get your rainbow baby soon xxxxx


----------



## Oswin

Maggz you have a stunning figure, and such a cute bump!! 

Perplexed I'm now desperate for exactly what you ate, it sounds delicious!


----------



## Perplexed

Sorry about that Oswin :haha: I completely understand though! I used to crave anything we all talked about in 1st tri with my first pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## northern_me

Happy Friday ladies! It's been a long time coming!


----------



## xkirstyx

I love Fridays! It's when my ticker moves up! Yay for 9 weeks :-D


----------



## northern_me

Yay 9 weeks! It's such an accomplishment every time the ticker switches.


----------



## Scottish

Happy Friday all :)

I been thinking a lot recently and I am worried! This baby was planned and much much wanted but since my preggo symptoms kicked in I have been feeling really demotivated about everything in life and just want to curl up in a ball and forget life for a while. 
That sounds really depressing I know but I am hoping it's just part of my symptoms and once they fade I hope I will feel better. I am also reading a lot on here about having two little ones close in age and the thing it has left with is nothing positive and that I will experience hell so I am kinda preparing for hell. I hope it's not true and it won't be that bad! I just feel quite down and regretful and I don't know why.


----------



## Button#

Happy Friday! My ticker moves up on Fridays as well, bubs is a raspberry! 

Scottish I think it's normal to feel like that. I just want to hibernate until I feel better. It was easier when I was PG with LO because I could just go into a little world of my own and just power through at work and everyone probably just thought I was grumpy. It's so hard having to be 'on' for LO all the time when I don't really want to chat and sing and play.


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish my son was only 4 months when I got pregnant with my daughter. They are
Great together! They are just like twins. I will never regret it! 
I know how you feel tho. I have no motivation at all. My house is disgusting I have can't be bothered doing anything at all. X


----------



## xanzaba

Scottish- my sister and I had the same due date one year apart. We had our fights, like all siblings will, but I really think we were really close because of it. 

I've been so cautious, what with ttc'ing for 2 1/2 years and with this SCH, that I'm not doing a ticker until I'm sure things are clearing up. But, just out of curiosity, do you go by LMP or by how you're measuring? Not that it's very different for me- LMP puts me at 10 weeks exactly, measurement puts me at 10 +2...


----------



## TaraCathryn

Xanzaba, I think it's personal preference. I went with the number that was lower so it would be like, I'm at least this far. But others like to feel as far along as possible!

Scottish, don't feel bad, everything will be okay. I have been feeling pretty negative some of the time too, like... I felt like I had a handle on my life for the first time in ages and now I've thrown it all away! But it's just the hormones talking. We will feel better, and able to live productively again!, here soon!:hugs:

Maggz, cute bump! Mine is just bloat & snacks but it's a bump to me! I love seeing how different we all are. :flower: 

Northern, thank you so much for your nice comment about my bfing. I need that encouragement to remind me to try again even though I'm scared. :hugs:

YAY for Friday! :happydance: I will be 9 weeks tomorrow... Wow! Finally! I will call today to make my 12-week appt, and once we hear the heartbeat there (and see it, I think they do another u/s with the first tri screening), we will tell DD and DH's family, then stop hiding it. I am NOT looking forward to telling my work, though. :nope: 

Girls night tonight w/ two super close friends who both had babies this spring. Super excited to tell them! Less excited that I can't celebrate over a few beers! :haha: On the plus side, there will be cheese dip. :thumbup:

I love you girls. This forum is a lifesaver for me. Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## stripeycat5

I'm so sorry Citymouse huge hugs a rainbow baby will be on their way soon I am sure xxx


----------



## Perplexed

kristy- yay for 9 weeks!! my ticker changes on Wednesdays whereas with my dd it was thursdays :) 

scottish- I think it's normal to want to curl up it's definitely a symptom. I felt that way last time too as well as this time. not as nauseous right now but so tired! I can't believe I used to work out almost daily!! I am also scared of 2 under 2 but it'll be fine, it has to be! I want to enjoy the days where dd can get all the attention as I'm sure the changes will be hard on her as well. 

xanzaba- I was really cautious last time as well due to the sch and as a result didn't do a ticker early. but both tickers I went with lmp, 

Tara- I hope you enjoy your girls night, it sounds really exciting! 

the forum has been a life saver for me too. I miss the ladies I were pregnant with last time and keep searching for them on the forums. wish I had a Facebook account just to keep in touch!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- I'd say that is a bump! Very cute

TaraCathryn- I forgot to comment, but you have a cute bump too! Have a fun night tonight!

Button- I feel just like you! I don't have very much energy for my son right now. He's been really into puzzles the past couple of days, and I've been appreciating that because it keeps things quiet and calm! He also likes to read which helps keep him self-entertained. But a lot of the times he wants me to pretend to be a pirate or Iron Man, and I don't have the energy for that. Right now, he's doing an alphabet puzzle and trying to learn his alphabet. I'll take it!

Scottish- :hugs: I don't think you should worry about having 2 so close in age. If it makes you feel any better. I worry about having 2 almost 4 years apart. Sometimes, i worry they won't feel close at all. There are all kinds of worries and concerns. But I think the age difference matters very little in the end. My sister and I are 18 months apart, and my mom said it wasn't hard for her at all. She was glad she had kids close in age.

Xanzaba- If I was measuring just 2 days from my LMP, I'd just go by my LMP. 

Kirsty- Happy 9 weeks today! Button- Happy 8 weeks!

This pregnancy I am definitely having very specific food cravings and aversions! I couldn't handle any meat yesterday. It just tasted disgusting to me, and I didn't want to eat it. I forced myself to eat some because my husband had cooked and I didn't want him to feel like it wasn't good (because it was really me and not the food). I'm also craving mixtures of things. I had a honey-flavored greek yogurt last night with honey roasted peanuts in it after craving it all day. And it was great! I've also been craving lots of spicy food this pregnancy. I am constantly wanting Mexican food. I eat chips and salsa almost every day. We are now buying it in bulk. I started to get a craving for a mixture of guacamole with my salsa for my chips. So, I bought guacamole. And so far, I haven't craved it since I bought it! I'm hoping I'll want it soon because I don't want to buy food that will go to waste.
Also, I felt baby for sure last night! :happydance: I was lying down about to go to sleep. This is usually when I've been feeling what I thought were flutters. It's usually very fleeting. My assumption is that I feel it because I'm still and things are quiet and maybe baby is active at night. But last night it tickled! I ended up laughing out loud from it. My husband was asleep, so I just enjoyed the moment by myself. Such a nice thing to feel especially since I don't have a doppler.
Wow, that was long! Sorry for taking up so much space!


----------



## maggz

Scottish said:


> Happy Friday all :)
> 
> I been thinking a lot recently and I am worried! This baby was planned and much much wanted but since my preggo symptoms kicked in I have been feeling really demotivated about everything in life and just want to curl up in a ball and forget life for a while.
> That sounds really depressing I know but I am hoping it's just part of my symptoms and once they fade I hope I will feel better. I am also reading a lot on here about having two little ones close in age and the thing it has left with is nothing positive and that I will experience hell so I am kinda preparing for hell. I hope it's not true and it won't be that bad! I just feel quite down and regretful and I don't know why.

I feel like this too! Just wanna hibernate, like seriously... Normally I'm the stable chill one and my DH is the worrier and stresser, we've completely switched roles! Booo



RebeccaR19 said:


> Maggz- I'd say that is a bump! Very cute
> 
> 
> This pregnancy I am definitely having very specific food cravings and aversions! I couldn't handle any meat yesterday. It just tasted disgusting to me, and I didn't want to eat it. I forced myself to eat some because my husband had cooked and I didn't want him to feel like it wasn't good (because it was really me and not the food). I'm also craving mixtures of things. I had a honey-flavored greek yogurt last night with honey roasted peanuts in it after craving it all day. And it was great! I've also been craving lots of spicy food this pregnancy. I am constantly wanting Mexican food. I eat chips and salsa almost every day. We are now buying it in bulk. I started to get a craving for a mixture of guacamole with my salsa for my chips. So, I bought guacamole. And so far, I haven't craved it since I bought it! I'm hoping I'll want it soon because I don't want to buy food that will go to waste.
> Also, I felt baby for sure last night! :happy dance: I was lying down about to go to sleep. This is usually when I've been feeling what I thought were flutters. It's usually very fleeting. My assumption is that I feel it because I'm still and things are quiet and maybe baby is active at night. But last night it tickled! I ended up laughing out loud from it. My husband was asleep, so I just enjoyed the moment by myself. Such a nice thing to feel especially since I don't have a doppler.
> Wow, that was long! Sorry for taking up so much space!

Thanks! 

Same thing here about buying food... I bought salsa and queso the other day cause I was craving it, and I haven't wanted the queso once! So annoying. And the same thing happened with my his an he cooked the other day and I literally forcefed myself so I wouldn't offend him :) haha. 
That sounds precious! Can't wait to start feeling something :)


----------



## Button#

Aw that's really exciting Rebecca. Can't wait to start feeling bubs move. 

My LO wants me to throw cushions at him all the time, luckily he's sat reading his books at the moment.


----------



## Tove

How cool Rebecca that you have felt your baby! From all that I've read I'll probably have to wait about two more months to feel something as a first time mom. For you girls who are not first time moms, when did you first feel the baby with your first pregnancy?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, I loved your long post! Most of mine are novels, I really hope it doesn't bother you guys!! Yay for feeling bean move! :)

I'm wearing a bella band with my skinny jeans wiiiiiide open. I know it's not classy, but it feels sooo good! :D 

Your food talk made me hungry!:munch:


----------



## Scottish

Thanks all for being understanding about how I feel just now. I know it won't last for long and I will feel good again. I guess when you feel so crappy it feels like you will never feel normal again. 

As for small age gap I know it will be hard at first before routines are established and sleep gets better (hopefully) but in the long run I know that it's going to be so worth it. 

Rebecca that's amazing you felt baby. I tried my Doppler last night for first time but never found hb :( I was 14 weeks when I found it last time so I know it's early for me just now. 

The cravings are weird I to could crave something then when I buy it and take home I don't feel like it too much. Today I fancy nothing to eat everything is bleugh today lol 

Xxxx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- To answer your question, I had to go to my journal from my first pregnancy. But I documented that I felt baby kick at 16 weeks. I never felt flutters with my son, but I had an anterior placenta. And he was further toward the back of my uterus. In fact, as he got larger, I felt more kicks in my back. 
This time, I am fairly certain I do not have an anterior placenta and I think the baby is at the very front of my uterus, which is why I am feeling so much. I asked my midwife where the baby was and she just looked at me confused. And she said "It's intrauterine." So, I just dropped it at that.


----------



## counting

Hope I'm not too late to join!

I'm counting, and I'm expecting baby #2 April 5th! I have a 14 month old son born July 5, 2013 who is the absolute light of my life, and now expecting baby #2, so excited, but also very, very surprised!

I'd been breastfeeding, was waiting on a specialist appointment to investigate some possible uterine polyps(As I'd been bleeding for several months, though I did not get my period back) and going through a very busy time with home life(Including getting married July 12th!), and we had not been TTC. This little babe had different plans though. On August 28th, I took a pregnancy test because I felt a little off(Nauseous a bit, but thought it was stress), and had acne for the first time since I was pregnant with my son. As soon as I took it, it came back instantly, DARK positive. 

I thought I was only 4.5, maybe 5 weeks pregnant, but wasn't sure. I had cramping (and was still bleeding, as I had been since my son was 11 months) on September 3rd, and went to the emergency room. They preformed an ultrasound. We did not see the tiny sac and mini beating heart- we saw a full little baby with arms and legs! One week later on the 10th Sept I was dated and I found out instead of what we originally thought, I was already 10.5 weeks pregnant! I had NO IDEA I was pregnant! We also found out I got pregnant on my wedding night:blush: What are the chances of that (First time I had O'ed since I got pregnant with my son!) 

Unfortunately there are a few complications with my pregnancy, I am high risk for NTD as my husband's brother died at birth of spina bifida. As well there is a subchorionic hemorrhage behind baby's placenta, about 1cmX1cm. Trying not to worry, but it is so hard. I'm so in love with this tiny little surprise already. I have my first appointment with the specialists on The 19th (one week from today) and my 12 week ultrasound with the fetal assessment and treatment center to check on the bleed and look for signs of NTD's on Sept 23rd. It all seems to be happening so fast. This pregnancy has been SO different than with my son. 

Sending out positive vibes for all the expectant mamas out there!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay that's so exciting Rebecca! I can't wait to start feeling movement! Best feeling ever. 

Welcome counting x


----------



## maggz

Haha Rebecca I can just imagine your midwife's face... like wtf do you mean where it is??? :rofl:

Welcome counting! Welcome to the worry club as well ;) I don't have any known family problems but I still worry all the time if everything's all right in there. Best thing for us is to TRY and relax about it as much as we can, positive thoughts :)


----------



## wannabemamaz

citymouse.. i am SO sorry for your loss. i think sometimes our bodies and hearts just know. before my MC in February my close family would say "I can't believe you are having a baby in October!!" and in my mind i would think, 'no I'm not.." 

I hope you can take the time you need to heal and that you can find comfort and support. it is not an easy time..

just wanted to update you all. i talked to my dr yesterday regarding baby measuring 6 days behind. she said the fact that my HCG is doubling perfectly along with the strong heartbeat (and the horrible MS!) that all signs point to no issues. She has no problem with it at all and said it just isn't an exact science because it is based on averages. thanks for your kind words! 

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Scottish

Welcome counting! Wow what a story hehe congrats on your surprise :)

Rebecca what a dafty that mw is! She must think you were really stupid asking that question! Lol she sounds a delight to have.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Scottish- My midwife is actually very nice. I think she just didn't understand my question and at the time I couldn't figure out a better way to ask it. lol


----------



## Perplexed

counting- welcome, & what a lovely surprise to find out you're pregnant and further along that you thought. I hope your sch clears up soon. pregnancy is so stressful imo I promised myself I wouldn't stress & worry this time but it can't be helped!


----------



## sarahok

Haha Rebecca, how funny! You should have said, "Oh, you mean it's not growing in my colon?" Ha!

Welcome, Counting! What an amazing story. Will be thinking of you and hoping for a happy and most of all healthy 9 months (well, less now!).

Scottish, I think it's completely normal to go through periods of depression. I went though one a couple of weeks ago. Big changes in our everyday lives, bodies and hormones make that to be expected. I just kept trying to tell myself, "This too shall pass." Hugs!

I could use some prayers and positive thoughts. I told you guys I had bleeding last Saturday night. Then I went in for an ultrasound Monday and everything was perfect. But no explanation. Well, I woke up this morning and saw more bright red bleeding in the toilet (I had gone in the middle of the night without flushing) and had a bit more this morning as well. Not heavy, and no cramping. So I am keeping my cool pretty well this time. Last time I was devastated and sure I was losing the baby as it was the first time to see bright red blood (I have been having a fair amount of brown CM). So I called my doctor's office, and they are seeing me today at 3:30. There are several doctors that work in the same office who will see you interchangeably depending on availability. Last time I saw a different one. This time they have me scheduled with my actual doctor. So hopefully everything will be fine and I will get some answers.


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope everything is ok Sara x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Still here. Its hard for me to keep up with mS and 4 kiddos:) But I do try and read a bit when I can.

Morning sickness is out of control. Its hard for me to look at a computer screen long. I just had my scan yesterday. Everything looks great! HB is 171. I do have a tilted uterus. Even at only 8 +4 he was able to get a better picture on my tummy then vaginal. So I was very excited to see and hear baby this time! 

I am also starting Vitamin B6 in hopes it will help. Guess we will see.


----------



## Scottish

That's good she's nice Rebecca I read it in a way she wasn't lol 

Good luck Sara I hope everything is ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## northern_me

Okay, I am not shopping for any Christmas gifts that aren't online this year. Just went shopping for OH's birthday and I am officially beat out after 2 hours. Got a great deal though and got him almost 250 dollars of clothes for 73 dollars tax in! 

Sarah, hope all is ok.


----------



## counting

sarahok, I bled my entire pregnancy with my son, with no explanation. I was devastated and stressed, but all the ultrasounds kept saying he was healthy and on track. When I gave birth to him the doctors were doing repairs and they found and removed a HUGE(They thought it was retained placenta it was so large) bleeding uterine polyp that had never showed up on ultrasound and the bleeding stopped for 11 months! I promised myself I wouldn't worry as bad about the bleeding this time because of that, but it's hard, especially now that I know about the SCH. I'm just kind of laying around on the couch, taking it easy and drinking as much water to avoid cramping as humanly possible. I just thought I'd let you know I've been there and had a healthy baby despite the bleeding and no answers.

Oh, and thanks for the welcome ladies! It was an amazing surprise to be having his baby, and to be so far along already!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Hi, counting! Welcome & congrats!:wave:

Sarah, :hugs: I'm sure everything will be okay. Everything crossed for you to get the reassurance you need. 

Good to hear from you, Mo2P! I hope your ms eases up soon, sheesh! Poor thing!

Rebecca, your story made me laugh out loud! It's intrauterine! Your midwife is great--she has her mind squarely on what really matters!! :)

Made my 12-week appt! October 8th. :happydance: Now I need to make something for lunch and figure out what to wear out tonight. But for the moment... taking a little time to lay on the couch! :book: :)


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- no cramping is a good sign. I notice when I pass a clot I have some red bleeding. Is it possible that you might have passed a small clot and not noticed it?

They also found a small uterine fibroid on this scan that they had never mentioned before, right near the cervix. They said that might be causing some bleeding. It is tiny- less than 1 cm- so it was hard to see.


----------



## xanzaba

Welcome, counting! You're little one is adorable, and wishing you a happy and healthy 7 1/2 months!

A few of us here have or have had SCHs. They are scary, but yours sounds small. Many clear up without too much fuss, so here's hoping for all of us!


----------



## counting

Thanks, this is him now! Hard to believe he is going to be a big brother! He is still my little blue eyed baby!
https://i59.tinypic.com/2008w8w.jpg


----------



## Button#

Welcome counting, your boy is a cutie.

Sara - thinking of you, hope everything is ok.

Mo2p - sorry you're so sick.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi counting happy and healthy 9 months to you. How amazing to find out you were so far along already!

Sarah fingers and toes crossed for you.

As I am typing this the boy is having a major meltdown he does not want to go to bed and he is letting the whole estate know about it! Think the independent side of development is upon us dear lord..


----------



## northern_me

After all of the puking and sleeping and feeling nauseous and useless, I took tonight for myself. I said no to seeing OH tonight, sent DD off with my dad to go get an icecream and took a bath. We were in training for the past two days at work so we got free samples from The Body Shop, three different hair salons etc. I just used them all and made a mini spa night for myself. Hair mask, face scrub, fixed my eyebrows, big moisturizing regime, etc. I feel like a normal human being again. It's so nice to take time for yourself and feel not gross or slobby! 

Speaking of this, I dyed my hair an hour before I got my bfp(oops!). I'm desperately needing to do it again because my hair is naturally blonde and I dye it dark, so I look bald down the middle when my roots grow out. Are any of you dying your hair once you get in the much awaited second tri?


----------



## sarahok

Thanks ladies for your thoughts and prayers. Everything seems to be just fine with my little chubby guy/gal. Good growth--measuring 10w2d and good heartbeat of 180. The doctor was able to find a possible spot on the uterus that could be a hematoma causing the bleeding. He said it wasn't large/defined enough to be absolutely sure. But it makes me feel better to even have a possible explanation. He said once there is a bleeding episode it's fairly common to have it continue/stop and start. He said I only need to contact them if it is major bleeding, like a menstrual cycle. 

Now I guess I'll just take it easy. Thanks again for your kind words of encouragement and your stories of everything being ok after bleeding in previous pregnancies. Hugs!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- So glad you got reassurance. Plus, it's good they have some idea of where the bleeding is coming from. Hope it clears up!

Northern- I am jealous of you. :) 
I actually need to get my hair dyed really bad. And I was going to get it done in about 2 weeks.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, do you do your own or go to a salon? If you do your own, how long do you leave the dye on? I get mine colored, and shortly after my BFP I went to my appt ready to tell my stylist I wasn't getting color. But I talked to her and she was really knowledgable and said it was a pretty outdated concept and that at least the color she uses in her salon is mostly botanicals and extremely gentle, and I decided I was comfortable with it (and I am quite fond of being a redhead atm!). My next appt for color is at the beginning of my second tri.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sarah, I'm so glad everything is okay! Rest up and take it easy.:hugs:


----------



## sarahok

Thanks Rebecca and Tara. Oh yes, Northern. I meant to say, I've also read that coloring your hair is just fine! My Panic Free Pregnancy book to the rescue again. :D


----------



## northern_me

Thanks girls. Can't wait to cover up my roots!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern I also had my hair coloured the day I got my bfp! I've heard a lot of people say it's fine to dye your hair in the first tri but I still prefer to wait for the second. And I can't wait to get it done! 

Dh and I are fighting so much! I'm finding it so stressful at the moment. My mom is going through some stuff and I hate that I can't be there to support her and now I must also deal with dh being like this.


----------



## Dini

Gosh took me so long to read just one day of this thread!

Welcome counting! Sara so glad all is well! Northern, I colored mine a week after my bfp, my stylist is pregnant as well and she said its fine and most if the reading I've done said it's fine as well. 

I can't say I have any depression but I do have anxiety for sure about getting through this trimester! In wish I could sleep it away!!

Felt okay today, had some nausea in a lecture but my ginger candy helped. Weird thing is for the last two days I've had diarrhea and I can't figure it out. I was the opposite last week. Maybe instead if throwing up this is what my body does?? Hmm anyway. 

I will post a bump when I have one but for now I don't look any different. I'm fluffy as it is so it just looks like my usual fluff.


----------



## sharnw

Dini I had the same. No reason for diarrhoea.. My dd ate the same as me and she didn't get diarrhoea


----------



## Perplexed

Sara- I'm sorry about your bleeding. I hope you get answers soon. my 2nd trimester bleeds with dd showed nothing on the u/s, I was told it was probably the low lying placenta (it migrated away from my cervix later & no more bleeds) or irritable cervix. dd was fine regardless! edit: I'm glad you had reassurance & that everything is fine!


----------



## ssjad

Hi ladies, just wanted to update quickly. I've been reading and keeping up, but then not having time to post.
We went to sleep school with my lo last week and she's finally sleeping through the night -yay!! Well, kind of. She still wakes but doesn't usually need me so in a couple of weeks my eldest will be moving out and she can move into her own room. Still bloody tired and emotional though!
I'm convinced I'm having a boy... anyone else convinced of what they're having?
I can also very clearly feel bubby kicking now. Seems so early, but could feel my last around ten weeks too.
I'm back on blood thinners due to a previous dvt and pe history... yay to daily injections! Also my blood sugars have shot up so will probably be on insulin very soon (my 4th pregnancy with gd)... yay, more injections!!
For some reason I'm feeling really horrible emotionally this pregnancy. .. one minute pissed off with everyone and the next bawling my eyes out. .. it's very unlike me! 
Also, completely different issue, but I think I'm going to buy a thermomix. I'll need all the help I can get with a newborn, 12mo and 26mo. Anyone else got one? Do you recommend it?
Oh also had booking in appt with midwife at hospital on Tuesday. She was smart enough to get dr straight away. Bring on the super high risk pregnancy! Sigh. I think this'll be my last. Dr's didn't want me getting pregnant again after my last, but I wanted 'just one more!'. Hope it all goes ok...

Hope everyone else is well and happy.


----------



## Beanonorder

Forgot to add, I felt my first at 17 weeks. And for me it was the exact same feeling as when your eye twitches. Can't wait for it this time.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ssjad said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update quickly. I've been reading and keeping up, but then not having time to post.
> We went to sleep school with my lo last week and she's finally sleeping through the night -yay!! Well, kind of. She still wakes but doesn't usually need me so in a couple of weeks my eldest will be moving out and she can move into her own room. Still bloody tired and emotional though!
> I'm convinced I'm having a boy... anyone else convinced of what they're having?
> I can also very clearly feel bubby kicking now. Seems so early, but could feel my last around ten weeks too.
> I'm back on blood thinners due to a previous dvt and pe history... yay to daily injections! Also my blood sugars have shot up so will probably be on insulin very soon (my 4th pregnancy with gd)... yay, more injections!!
> For some reason I'm feeling really horrible emotionally this pregnancy. .. one minute pissed off with everyone and the next bawling my eyes out. .. it's very unlike me!
> Also, completely different issue, but I think I'm going to buy a thermomix. I'll need all the help I can get with a newborn, 12mo and 26mo. Anyone else got one? Do you recommend it?
> Oh also had booking in appt with midwife at hospital on Tuesday. She was smart enough to get dr straight away. Bring on the super high risk pregnancy! Sigh. I think this'll be my last. Dr's didn't want me getting pregnant again after my last, but I wanted 'just one more!'. Hope it all goes ok...
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and happy.

Glad to know there is another GD mummy about - I am hoping mine doesn't kick in until 16 weeks like it did second time around.

I think I am having another girl :flower:


----------



## ssjad

Ah, it's a pain in the bum, isn't it? I noticed it at 6 weeks last pregnancy so I'm grateful I got another 4 weeks without it this time. Did you have a big baby last time? And were you induced early?

A girl... girls are awesome! Will you find out?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ssjad said:


> Ah, it's a pain in the bum, isn't it? I noticed it at 6 weeks last pregnancy so I'm grateful I got another 4 weeks without it this time. Did you have a big baby last time? And were you induced early?
> 
> A girl... girls are awesome! Will you find out?

With my eldest my GD wasn't discovered until I was 36 weeks and I did diet control until I was induced at 38 weeks. She was only 6lb 7oz.

My second one I managed to stay diet control all the way through which was so hard. I only gained 10lb in total and I am quite small anyway. I was induced at 39+5 with her and she was 7lb 7oz.

I imagine we will find out the gender of the baby this time too.


----------



## GreyGirl

We found out with DD but as this will be my last pregnancy then I want a surprise this time to experience both sides.


----------



## northern_me

I can't tell if what I'm feeling is baby or not! It's annoying me that I can't say "oh yeah, that's definitely baby". I guess this is what I get for having my kid 6.5 years apart by the time the baby comes. Can't remember anything. I'm more inclined to think it's gas.


----------



## northern_me

Okay, I just did some investigative work. I was feeling this like sporadic kind of pulsing thing on my left side. Usually I find baby right in the middle. This time it was way far over on the left with a nice steady heart beat in the mid-high 160s. Obviously he/she is up and at 'em this morning.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, I somehow didn't see your post about you and DH fighting, just wanted to say *Huggs* I am sure all you are dealing with is so very stressful. I have seen other posts about people fighting with their SO's and I can only imagine how upsetting that can be at this time, especially with you longing to be there to support your mom. We are here for you!

Sharnw - Thank you, so glad I'm not the only one! I stay plenty hydrated, and I am on metformin so I think that's part of the problem except I've been on it for years, but maybe my body is utilizing it differently or something. I did switch back to my old prenatal's as well so I bet that has something to do with it, I didn't really think about that. They have probiotics in them and several other things my prescription ones did not. 

YAY for 9 weeks today! My baby is a grape! And also now a fetus! So exciting lol. I used my doppler this morning and I swear I heard him (keep calling it him for some reason) on my left side for a second, but when I went to grab my phone so I could time the HB (too faint for doppler to read) he swam away, I tried for 10 min to find him again and thought I did for a second but it was gone. I am sure it was him, but it was literally only for about 2-3 seconds, little stinker is on the move, I will try again tonight. I am determined!


----------



## RebeccaR19

ssjad- I am on the fence about gender right now. At the very beginning (between 4-7 weeks), I was positive I was having a boy. I'd had 2 dreams I was having a boy. I had also dreamed I was having a boy while pregnant with my son. I also just had this gut feeling I was having a boy. We all found ourselves calling the baby "he" without thinking twice. But, the further along I get, the more I have a very strong feeling I'm having a girl. This pregnancy is almost nothing like the one with my son. I am having very specific food cravings (didn't crave anything unique with my son). I am having food aversions (had no food aversions with my son). I am much sicker than I was with my son. This pregnancy nausea makes my nausea with my last one seem like a breeze. My nausea with my son would disappear with just 1 zofran. This time, I have to take a zofran, a b6, and often eat a carrot to top it off to make the nausea/sickness go away. Also, my face was really clear and I had really nice hair by 8 weeks with my son. This time, my face keeps breaking out and my hair keeps going back and forth between dry and greasy. I am also extremely emotional as of this past week. So, I just keep thinking it might be a girl especially since all of the gender parts start forming at 8 weeks and that's really when a lot started changing for me.
It's cool to see you a week ahead of me saying you can definitely feel your baby! I know I am feeling mine and I was hoping it would get stronger. So, that gets me excited.

Beanonorder- I am sorry you and your husband are fighting a lot right now. My husband and I were fighting a ton at the beginning of my pregnancy and sometimes I swear he is more emotional than I am about things! Things have settled down over the past month, but I often have to be the calm one between the two of us. Ex. Our A/C went out yesterday and he was pacing the floors and constantly grumbling about it! We live in an apartment. It took 2 minutes to call maintenance to come fix it. So, I just had to reassure him it wasn't a big deal. I hope you and your husband can work things out. It is definitely stressful to be fighting while pregnant. I feel like men should understand these things. Often they just don't.

Northern- I am glad you know you are feeling the baby. It's cool you can test it out with your doppler. :)

Dini- Happy 9 weeks! That is also neat that you picked up a heartbeat for a little bit! :)

I am off to take my son to the hardware store to build a pair of binoculars this morning! I took him last weekend and got stressed out by it. But this is a different store this time. So I hope it goes better.


----------



## counting

We will be finding out gender! I like knowing, it makes me feel more prepared :)


----------



## northern_me

The fighting must be contagious. I am so mad at OH right now. I came up this morning to help him start moving and he was still in bed at 11 because he somehow didn't make it home from the ball field till 3:30 this morning. I'm so mad because I spent the night at home resting up to help him move and now he's too hung over to do much. Don't get me wrong, we don't ever have an issue with him drinking but I'm not happy.

Then he made the mistake of just mentioning that he judged a Bud Girl contest one time. What a time to say that to me. I'm here feeling fatter than ever and he's telling me about the time he judged models who were partying and doing god knows what.

I'm such a pleasant person to be around today.


----------



## Button#

I've ordered my Doppler and 2 pairs of maternity jeans today.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Ahh men, they're so lovely sometimes aren't they! :dohh: May the common sense and empathy fairies to visit each of our homes and rap our OH's over their heads a couple of times! :kiss: 

Actually mine has been really good lately. In fact, right now I'm on the treadmill and he's getting ready to go pick us up breakfast burritos. :) 

I should probably take this workout more seriously... I'm trying to go 3.2 miles to get ready for our 5k in 3 weeks & 1 day. It's taking forever! :wacko:

Nine weeks today! :happydance: 
Any recommendations on where I should order the sonoline b? I want one!


----------



## Button#

I ordered mine from amazon.


----------



## northern_me

I got mine at fetaldoppler.net for 52 bucks.

Don't waste your money on the expensive gel, I've been using vitamin e gel and it works fine.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Thanks! I looked on Amazon first but they don't have it now!

My two girlfriends last night were awesome. They both offered me their maternity clothes (both had spring babies and office jobs and are similar to me in height & build). Then they disagreed on whether it will be a boy or a girl, and made a bet so whoever loses has to take me for a pedicure. I said, works for me! <3 Then we all came home at 11. Because their babies are 5 and 7 months and we were all falling asleep at the bar!:haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

Omg omg omg my DH little cousin who is due the same day as me just found out she's having twins!!!!!!!


----------



## Perplexed

I've been extremely exhausted and emotional these past two days. 

I have dinner at mom's on saturdays. and some guests came super late dinner was already over an hour ago and I was exhausted. dd was exhausted after refusing every single nap. the people came with an exhausted toddler. she seemed to be staring at dd. I asked the woman if her daughter likes babies (my dd perks up when she sees babies and kids playing). she said that her dd loves biting babes :-|

I was sitting with dd right next to me and my arms around her. she was playing with a shop bag and brand new sippy cup that my aunt had just given us earlier today. the bag was longer than dd so I didn't even notice the toddler slipping her head between the bag & dd... she wasted no time and went straight for dd's foot! she cried so much I feel so upset. 

my mom is so angry she actually told them off. but she seems to be equally angry at me because I didn't notice!! we have kids around all the time but I'm not used to having to be on the lookout for people trying to hurt my dd!!


----------



## xanzaba

Perplexed- those people sound like menaces!


----------



## northern_me

That is so rude and unnecessary! Not your fault you didn't notice.

Kristy so exciting about twins! My best friend is due May 3rd and she is waiting for an ultrasound to see it she is having twins. She has had some stuff going on.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed... Wow! I am dumbstruck that that could even happen in real life, let alone that your mother would put any blame on you! I'm sorry, someone else's human child snuck over and bit my baby! That's absolutely absurd!! If my dd ever bit a baby once I would never let her wander near another unattended. For that mother to let that child in the same room as yours when she knows she "loves biting babies(!!)" is just negligent and insane.

Woo that got me fired up, sorry!


----------



## Perplexed

yeah...I'm more embarrassed by my mom's reaction. it seems too much! while yes...I'm slightly upset by the situation (not the baby who bit dd), but I don't think we should make it bigger than it is. I feel id be too embarrassed to be around those people now.

you're right tara. if my dd goes through a biting phase I wouldn't let her go around near babies if she is known to bite them. I'd distract her/keep her away. easier said than done I know...but they had no problem distracting the toddler after she had bit dd!


----------



## Oswin

Hey girls :winkwink: just caught up. Sarah I'm so relieved everything's ok! 

Northern Wow!! So exciting that you're feeling baby :wohoo:

Scottish - I have friends with kids very close and none of them have said it's hell. Just amazing and tiring and rewarding :hugs2:



Tove said:


> How cool Rebecca that you have felt your baby! From all that I've read I'll probably have to wait about two more months to feel something as a first time mom. For you girls who are not first time moms, when did you first feel the baby with your first pregnancy?

17 weeks for me. Bubbles to start with. 



RebeccaR19 said:


> Scottish- My midwife is actually very nice. I think she just didn't understand my question and at the time I couldn't figure out a better way to ask it. lol

MWs don't seem very up on the actual biology side!


----------



## Suzy18

I'm so sorry citymouse :cry:


----------



## Scottish

Hope your dd wasn't in too much pain perplexed! My ds is going though a biting phase and it's hard to know when he is going to do it but I guess if a baby is about then I would be not allowing him access To it.

Kirsty wow congrats to her! Is she pleased? Or in shock I bet lol


----------



## northern_me

For whoever asked how far along we were the first time we felt something, I can't quite recall but it was somewhere around 14-16 weeks.


----------



## Suzy18

Scottish I had a meltdown today and felt sad for the first time since my BFP. It just all got too much for me. My bump is getting very difficult to hide and some people at work have noticed. The thing is, they ask me straight or assume that I am PG and just say congratulations. I don&#8217;t like to lie but I&#8217;m not ready to tell yet. How can people not understand that it&#8217;s not their call, it&#8217;s mine?!! I&#8217;ll tell them when I&#8217;m ready and I want to wait at least until I have my NT scan on Tuesday! 
But the worst for me happened yesterday. I told one of my good friends at work this week when I turned 11 weeks. I actually felt kind of bad for only telling her now. Anyway, yesterday morning she saw me and flat out told me: you&#8217;re fat. I felt really conscious about it and hurt. We had a teambuilding at my job yesterday and we were wearing sports attire. I was wearing black sweat pants that aren&#8217;t always very flattering for the figure but I actually thought these looked good on me. Then, in the afternoon, the company&#8217;s manager comes up to me and asks me when the baby is due. And I&#8217;m like what? &#8220;You&#8217;re not PG? I thought someone told me you were&#8221;. I had no idea who told him. Later in the day, my friend&#8217;s boss comes up to me and congratulates me. So I say again: why? And she says: don&#8217;t worry, your friend told me. I go up to my friend and confront her: you told your boss? And she lied to my face and denied it!!! I was SO hurt! :nope: I said: don&#8217;t do that, she told me you were the one who told her. And she probably told our manager as well. 
I can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;ve been trying so hard to keep to myself all this time and then she comes along and ruins everything in 2 days time. And I wanted to tell our manager and she took that away from me. And the worst thing is she denied it to my face when I first confronted her. I lost all trust I had in her now. So to make a long story short, I&#8217;m FED UP with people asking if I&#8217;m PG or just congratulating me or looking at my belly all the time looking for clues and being betrayed. I feel betrayed. Maybe it&#8217;s the hormones but I feel very let down and hurt. I cried so much today and then fell asleep thank God. :cry: Anyway, sorry for the rant ladies&#8230;


----------



## xanzaba

Suzy- that stinks! Is she lashing out for a reason, or just not being considerate?

Ladies, anyone know if smoked salmon is safe? I've read conflicting things, but it sounds so good... Probably should avoid all of that salt anyway.


----------



## Dini

Oh Suzy that's terrible! I'm so sorry that happened to you. People are so very rude sometimes and she probably never thought about how it would hurt you if it got out before you were ready. 

Had fun with my friend today, she got a new phone and I decided to get a new case for mine, my otter box was falling apart. We went to lunch and when our food came out all the sudden I got super nauseated and had to wait a minute to eat. It was so weird, but it passed and then I totally enjoyed my burger. 

It seems the fatigue has come back a bit because I slept last night and I'm so tired today. But I've also been having crazy dreams lately!! Omg it's so weird. Anyone else having weird dreams?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Did anyone get a lot of stretching pains/feelings again around 8 weeks? 

I seem to recall this with my other 2 aswell but not 100% sure...


----------



## Oswin

Oh Suzy :( what a complete cow!! I'm so so sorry. You aren't overreacting in the least, she's totally out of line. Could it be jealousy?


----------



## Suzy18

Thanks Oswin! I think she was just being herself sadly... a bit insensitive.
Xanzaba I think she was just not being considerate about the fat thing. And knowing her, when I call her out on it she will say I&#8217;m very sensitive. So be it. 
Sarah I&#8217;m so glad everything is ok. Poor you, you are really being put to the test. Do any of your books say anything about manicures? Specifically gel nail polish. 
Rebecca your intra-uterine story cracked me up :happydance:
Beanonorder I&#8217;m sorry you and DH are fighting. That doesn&#8217;t really help right now. Maybe you&#8217;re both stressed right now and going through a rough patch. I&#8217;m sure everything will get better soon enough O:)
Northern I hope it&#8217;s the baby you&#8217;re feeling. I feel like some &#8220;activity&#8221; is going on down there. Don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s the baby moving but I hope so. The Bud girl contest was definitely not a good call. Men just don&#8217;t get it sometimes. I had a huge fight with dh as well today because of interior decorating stuff. And he will just not give me a break. Today was not a good day for me either. Took a nap in the afternoon and feel better though. Arrange for another mini spa at your place if you need a little pick me up. That sounded great :thumbup:
A girlfriend who had her baby on 21-8 just gave me a bunch of her maternity clothes including 5 pairs of pants, 4 dresses and some really cute tops. She was a really fashionable pregnant lady. She already has a son and just had a daughter and, according to her, she&#8217;s finished. So she won&#8217;t be needing any maternity clothes any more. I felt so good because the pants actually fit me and I feel so good in them. Yay for maternity clothes! :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I am having the weirdest dreams! Sometimes, I am so glad to wake up because my dreams are so bizarre. And they are often so realistic I don't realize I'm dreaming at the time.

Amelie- My stretching pains stopped for a little at 8 weeks. But they have started up again this past week. Are you talking about RL pain? Or if you are talking about stretching cramps, yes those have pretty much stopped.

Suzy- That friend of yours is really rude and inconsiderate. I don't think I could tolerate someone like that. It seems you are in better spirits now. It's so nice that you are getting maternity clothes.

I have been so moody lately! I'm hoping it passes soon. I break out into tears at the drop of a hat. This happened at the beginning, but it is getting even more intense now. I was watching a show about weight loss and just broke down at a guy's story of cancer survival. Then I was randomly crying about my grandmother who has dementia and, although she is alive, she is not mentally present to know her great grandchildren. I cried about that for about an hour. 
The fatigue is still lingering. But if this pregnancy is anything at all like my last one (which so far it hasn't been at all), I will be free of fatigue on Wednesday. With my son, it disappeared at exactly 11 weeks. I'm ready to feel semi-human again.

I finally got my craving back for chips with guacamole and salsa, but I didn't like it--too salty! So, at least I got that craving out of the way.


----------



## northern_me

Suzy, do you think she's jealous? I had a terrible time with one of my coworkers after I told her. I chalked it up to her being jealous (and a not very nice person, which I knew anyway!).


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, I've said it before but it still holds true. The last few days have been a total treat. Different experience all together! I still get nausea but as long as I take my diclectin on time I'm fine. Pretty sure this is the only medication I have never fully missed a dose of!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Suzy, I'm so sorry that happened! It amazes me how blindly inconsiderate some people can be. This is such a delicate time and for people to stomp all over it like that is just awful. :hugs: 

Kirsty, is DH's cousin excited? Were they considering the possibility of twins? Is she a good person to have as a real-life bump buddy? 

I was up a *little* late last night and I am wrecked today!! I took a 2-hour rest on the couch and am still barely functional. Man I hope this fatigue quits soon--before I do! :haha:


----------



## Suzy18

Northern I don't know if it's jealousy. She just seems to be doing her thing, she thinks she's funny too (with the fat comment) but I don't know if she even realizes how she is being with me. So inconsiderate certainly comes to mind! I won't be spending a lot of time with her that's for sure. Now I just want to be around people who don't make me feel bad about myself. If someone does not fit into that category, out! I'm SO done! In the end that's what's best for me and my baby.


----------



## sarahok

Wow, Suzy, that's so crummy of her. Glad you're ready to put a bit of space between the two of you. Sounds like the best thing. Oh, and I am totally on board with the maternity clothes! I had ordered 3 pairs of jeans from Old Navy and got a great deal on them. They came, and they are sooo comfy. Two have small or low panels and one has side panels. I'm hooked and can totally understand you ladies who say you are still wearing them after having your first LO! Ha!

Unfortunately, woke up to more bleeding this morning. This pregnancy is really testing me mentally. I am not freaking out nearly as much as the first time it happened, of course. I have had 2 u/s directly after bleeding, and all was great with baby. My doctor said I do not need to contact them unless it is very heavy, menstrual type bleeding. Apparently once you have one bleeding spells, more usually follow. Hoping it clears up by the end of the first trimester at least. I do want to thank you ladies who told me about your bleeding (sorry to not mention you by name, cannot wade through all the pages of posts right now). Knowing that you dealt with the same thing and now have healthy LO's really makes me feel so much better. :hugs:

I am sorry to you ladies who are bickering with your SO's. That is such an unneeded stress. I think sometimes it's hard for men who don't really know how to express or deal with emotions as well as we women do (sorry, stereotype alert). This is such an emotionally heightened time. I had a little spat w/ DH in the car driving to lunch. I had said a few things that I thought were perfectly normal, expressing opinions and bringing up points about the things we were talking about. He got huffy and said, "That's fine because anything I say you are going to disagree with today." I tried to tell him that I didn't think I was being disagreeable, and he said, "Oh, looks like I'm wrong again." I just started crying...dealing with the stress of bleeding (even though I'm pretty sure everything's fine)...I just can't handle him not being supportive. He immediately realized he was being ridiculous and apologize, saying he felt attacked but he was wrong. He's been nice ever since then. It's just we are both very easygoing, considerate, respectful people, and hardly ever bicker at all. So it's a bit upsetting to me when we do. But I guess when it rains it pours.


----------



## maggz

Wow Suzy I'm sorry your "friend" turned out to be such a b*tch. That hurts so bad. And calling you fat is ridiculous. I hate when you think you look kinda good and people have to come rain on your parade :(

I'm thinking about getting a doppler, I think I'll get the sonoline b? Any thoughts?
I've been so worried and emotional lately I'm seriously having a meltdown. DH's cousin is leaving town tomorrow and we were supposed to go out with her and her friend (who is also my coworker). Then they decided to go party in a bigger city and stay there overnight without even asking our opinion and I just felt SO hurt and sad, like irrationally sad, cause I felt so rejected. And I was looking forward to going out and seeing people, we're kinda homebodies and I miss going out with friends. 

Also my symptoms are dwindling and I am so terrified that I'm having a mmc that I don't even wanna talk about the pregnancy anymore cause I feel like I'll have to eat my words when I go to the next doctors appointment. 

Ahh I'm a wreck and I really need to snap out of it, I'm driving DH crazy. He's very supportive and all but he can really only take so much when I start crying and worrying about everything in our lives. 

/rant over


----------



## sharnw

Maggz sorry you felt left out :( 
:hugs: im sure baby is just fine :flower:


----------



## Dini

Aww maggz I'm sorry you are feeling lonely. And I totally get your fear of a mmc! Earlier this week I woke up and the only symptom I still had was sore breasts and even that was greatly diminished. That carried on for days! They are slowly coming back but not as bad as before. I am scared constantly. Even after my friend saw babies heartbeat on the ultrasound I'm still so worried. I really think it's totally normal at this stage as the placenta starts working and our bodies start to normalize a bit. We have to stay positive as best we can, but I feel you on not wanting to talk about it now! Huggs!!

In sooo tired. Never got a nap today was busy all day and I feel like I've been awake for two days. I hope that I don't have any crazy dreams that wake me up tonight.


----------



## maggz

Thanks girls, yup that's how I felt too Dini :/ I have the ebay page with the sonoline b open thinking about just getting it for my peace of mind. 

Now go to sleep! :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz, :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling down. I'm sure everything is totally fine, but I soo empathize with your worries. Like, I hardly have any ms despite having it awfully w/ dd. So I want to be excited and enjoy it, but I'm so terrified of getting to that 12-week appt and finding out something has gone wrong. It's normal to feel that way I think. Plus I'm sure it's so much harder having been through a loss. I can't imagine. But we're almost out of the woods! Soon the first trimester will be behind us, and we will all breathe big sighs of relief.:flower:

Until then, I'm glad we have each other.:hugs: 

'Night, ladies. :sleep:


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish- dd is fine I think mom's reaction is what made it worse. but I completely understand it's hard to tell sometimes. but I personally feel uncomfortable when people carry dd close to a younger baby...I feel she may hold their hand or feet tight or something which may hurt. but it isn't really the same as keeping a toddler away at all. 

Suzy that's so awful I'm appalled at your friend's behavior. not much of a friend now is she!! id so not want to associate with her anymore. is talking an option at all? 

I'll read everyone & try to respond when I'm at my PC <3


----------



## xkirstyx

Red blood again :-( and I was doing so well the last couple if weeks not having any bleeding! Argh :-(


----------



## xanzaba

kirsty :hugs: ugh, bleeding :(


----------



## Oswin

Sarah and Kirsty :hugs2: :hugs2:

Maggz it is normal for symptoms to start changing and dwindling around 8/9 weeks. Xx


----------



## Scottish

Suzy sorry you are feeling down :( what an awful friend to break trust like that. You obviously don't need her In Your life if she's unable to be a good friend and support you instead of going behind your back. Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## Scottish

Sorry to hear bleeding started again for you Sarah and Kirsty, let's hope in second tri it stops for you both xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I've also been quite emotional today. Dh and I had another fight. But we did end up talking and have hopefully cleared the air. 

My boobs have been a bit sore. The left one has been burning? Anyone else experience this? 

I'm so disappointed about maternity clothes. A friend had given me some great stuff last pregnancy and I then sent them on to a mutual friend when I was done. I messaged her and told her I'm pregnant again and asked if she could send the clothes back. She replied with sure I'll send what I'm not using. I was like huh? Turns out she's also pregnant again, due in Feb. She thought she'd emailed to tell me. So now I basically have to start again because all the stuff I actually wanted she'll be using.


----------



## xanzaba

Friday was a tough day- at work everyone was asking for help, even people that I'm not working directly with. Normally that would be fine, but I have big deadlines coming up that I need to be working on and with the pregnancy and SCH, it's like having 2 jobs already. DH has been having a work crisis (his crises often correspond to when I'm really busy) and he's been talking about it non-stop. We went out for dinner and half way through the conversation I just said "STOP! I can't take any more of being everyone's problem solver!" Well, of course he was hurt, and at the time I went cold and couldn't care that he was sad, but fortunately that didn't last long.

Everything got better from there. I think he realized I was at a tipping point. We picked up brownie mix and made it together and watched a cheesy romantic movie. I cried like I haven't cried in a long time. I told him I'm terrified of first trimester screening (I'm on the border of advanced maternal age)- which I'm doing over the course of the next 2 weeks. I took a 2 hour nap, and I never nap. I didn't work at all Saturday and we had friends over for dinner. Today I feel like a new woman. Total catharsis.


----------



## Suzy18

:hugs: Sarah and Kirsty :hugs:

Beanonorder & Xanzaba glad you got everything sorted out. Brownie mix and a cheesy movie sound like heaven right now O:)


----------



## northern_me

I'm having serious episodes of feeling weak and shaking. I think it's blood sugar related. Once I drink juice I'm ok a few mins later. So weird.


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> I'm having serious episodes of feeling weak and shaking. I think it's blood sugar related. Once I drink juice I'm ok a few mins later. So weird.

I'm having this everyday, it's vile, and i can't get rid of it :(


----------



## counting

11 weeks today. 5 days until my first prenatal appointment and 9 days until my fetal assessment scan. I've been relaxing and trying to do nothing for the past few days, really hoping the hemorrhage is going to be healed by the time they scan me and baby will be alright.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Counting, it's so hard to wait for those appointments for the reassurance we all need so much. Fingers crossed for you!

Kirsty, I really hope your bleeding stops. I know it occurred with your other pregnancies as well, but I can't imagine ever feeling comfortable with it! :(


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- I hate to hear about your bleeding again! I can only imagine how frustrating that is. Hope it goes away soon!

Sarah- Same for you! I am glad your doctors have been able to give you some guidance on it. And I also hope yours clears up soon.

Beanonorder- Glad to hear things are going better with your husband right now! As far as the burning sensation goes, I may have felt that. I have felt what I would describe as a strong tingling especially on the left side.

Xanzaba- What a sweet thing to be able to do with your husband! Sounds like he is being very understanding :)

I was lying in bed last night and I realized that I have worries that extend beyond the first trimester. I think we are all slightly worried about mmc, and somehow that's a little reassuring in an odd way because I think with the number of us who have had symptoms (or lack of) that have worried us, that would leave almost nobody on this thread and that can't be! But then I was having worries about a whole variety of things that even happen when you have a healthy pregnancy. So I took a deep breath and told myself, "Just enjoy the pregnancy. Worrying helps nothing."

But speaking of worrying, my son was supposed to go into the living room last night to give Daddy a goodnight hug and kiss while I got a story to read for bedtime. And when I went in there he was "telling jokes" while jumping on the couch! I said, "You need to tell your daddy goodnight." So, with a toy gun in hand and still jumping, he said "Night ni..." and propelled himself off of the side of the couch directly into a small space between the couch and the wall. He went head first into the wall with a toy gun somehow wedging itself between his head and the wall. I freaked out! His head had snapped back and then he went to the ground. He had a giant round spot on his head from the toy. The skin was broken and bleeding. We put ice on it immediately, but we weren't sure if there were other problems. So, he stayed up watching Up in our bed while I held ice to his head. Thankfully, he seems to be just fine and the wound seems to be only at the surface. I let him choose between several movies, and he chose Up. I realized that's a hard movie to watch when you are pregnant! I teared up a couple of times.


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks everyone the bleeding did stop straight away and iv been fine since. It's never something I will be able to get used to no matter how many times it happens. Scares me everytime. Counting down the days to the 30th for my scan! Xxx


----------



## Dini

Kirsty I'm glad the bleeding stopped again, you must be so worried when it happens! 

Rebecca you are totally right, we need to learn to enjoy this! Can someone tell us how? Lol. Woke up today with my breasts barely tender and not at all swollen or heavy again and it automatically scared me. Tried my Doppler with no luck and of course got scared but it's so early and baby is just stubborn I'm sure. Worrying doesn't help a thing!! Wish there was a button to push to turn it off. 

I am pretty tired today though and think I'm going to eat lunch soon and take a nap. DH's younger brother (19) is coming over tonight to hang out and stay the night. I love having him around he's so much fun and I figured it could keep my mind busy for a bit lol. 

Northern and oswin I hope those episodes will be gone soon!!


----------



## Perplexed

kristy- so sorry about your bleeding. I hope it stops. 

northern & oswin- feel better soon! 

counting- hopefully everything is fine. almost at 2nd tri so exciting!

Rebecca- you're right worrying helps nothing, I try to tell myself that too. I'm glad your ds is okay, I felt kinda scared reading!! I got teary eyed watching up while not pregnant I think id full out cry my eyes out if I watch it now!

dini- I hope you enjoy tonight! 

today I threw up a bit more than usual...and stayed sick most of the day. had toast for dinner because I can't even think of eating anything else. all my regular breakfast stuff are out the window now since they made me sick earlier. 

dd is next to me in bed right now, she's been trying to sleep for an hour and a half and just rolling around tossing and turning. I wonder if it's because I have her fruits so late in the afternoon?


----------



## northern_me

Oswin said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> I'm having serious episodes of feeling weak and shaking. I think it's blood sugar related. Once I drink juice I'm ok a few mins later. So weird.
> 
> I'm having this everyday, it's vile, and i can't get rid of it :(Click to expand...

Worst feeling in the world. I hope this isn't a sign of gestational diabetes to come. I'm scared to death of it.


----------



## Oswin

northern_me said:


> Oswin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> I'm having serious episodes of feeling weak and shaking. I think it's blood sugar related. Once I drink juice I'm ok a few mins later. So weird.
> 
> I'm having this everyday, it's vile, and i can't get rid of it :(Click to expand...
> 
> Worst feeling in the world. I hope this isn't a sign of gestational diabetes to come. I'm scared to death of it.Click to expand...

eeesh i hope not, though i hear that's often symptomless.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is normal for your blood sugar to go very low in pregnancy (which feels rubbish) 

When you have GD your levels actually have to be lower than they would normally expect of a non pregnant diabetic - to make sure your are as close to 'normal' as possible.

GD doesn't usually kick in until 12+ weeks and much more usually at 27+ weeks.

Signs are being very thirsty, peeing a lot, craving sugar, extemely tired. Main symptom though is sugar in your pee. 

It is worth being aware of - I have zero risk factors. I weighed 110lb, was 24 years old, white european ethnicity and no family history and I still got it!!!

In the US it is better screened for than in the UK. I was unlucky to not be picked up until 36 weeks the first time.


----------



## Oswin

https://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p686/Daphne_Willow/Mobile%20Uploads/10461308_704915389564166_5299662768069457150_n_zps275696b8.jpg


----------



## northern_me

AmeliePoulain said:


> It is normal for your blood sugar to go very low in pregnancy (which feels rubbish)
> 
> When you have GD your levels actually have to be lower than they would normally expect of a non pregnant diabetic - to make sure your are as close to 'normal' as possible.
> 
> GD doesn't usually kick in until 12+ weeks and much more usually at 27+ weeks.
> 
> Signs are being very thirsty, peeing a lot, craving sugar, extemely tired. Main symptom though is sugar in your pee.
> 
> It is worth being aware of - I have zero risk factors. I weighed 110lb, was 24 years old, white european ethnicity and no family history and I still got it!!!
> 
> In the US it is better screened for than in the UK. I was unlucky to not be picked up until 36 weeks the first time.

Thanks for this. Unfortunately I have a lot of risk factors for it.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Did you have it in your previous pregnancy?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I don't even know if there is answer for how to stop worrying. I just have to keep telling myself to quit because it isn't doing anything. 

Oswin- I love that picture! That's great!


----------



## Dini

Thanks Rebecca. I know you are right I think I'm just having a bad day because some days I'm fine. I think the worst of it is feeling helpless. There is nothing I can do and I don't do well with helplessness lol. 

On a different note, I don't know what I was thinking, but decided to watch a sappy dad hallmark movie where the heroine dies and that is just not a good idea right now, at least no one is here to see me cry!!


----------



## ssjad

Northern, the symptoms sound like your blood sugar is going low, and certainly the fact that drinking juice made you feel better backs that up. Low blood sugar in pregnancy is very normal.
In gestational diabetes blood sugar is high. Drinking juice would make you feel even worse. 
If you have risk factors for gd then definitely get tested at the appropriate time (usually 26-28 weeks here). I wouldn't worry about gd yet... it definitely doesn't sound like you have it atm.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern sorry you haven't been feeling great. I think I'm having a bit of an issue with my blood pressure. I'm naturally on the low side but on Saturday I walked into dds room and everything just went black. I managed to get down onto my hands and knees so I didn't fall over but it really wasn't a nice feeling. 

Its amazing at just how much we worry during pregnancy. I actually try not to think about being pregnant too much because my worrying goes into overdrive. I'm hoping once I get my blood results I will feel a bit better because at least certain things will (hopefully) be ruled out.


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> Gosh took me so long to read just one day of this thread!
> 
> Welcome counting! Sara so glad all is well! Northern, I colored mine a week after my bfp, my stylist is pregnant as well and she said its fine and most if the reading I've done said it's fine as well.
> 
> I can't say I have any depression but I do have anxiety for sure about getting through this trimester! In wish I could sleep it away!!
> 
> Felt okay today, had some nausea in a lecture but my ginger candy helped. Weird thing is for the last two days I've had diarrhea and I can't figure it out. I was the opposite last week. Maybe instead if throwing up this is what my body does?? Hmm anyway.
> 
> I will post a bump when I have one but for now I don't look any different. I'm fluffy as it is so it just looks like my usual fluff.

 Thats me too! I go between diarrhea and constipation. Theres no inbetween.


----------



## MrsA22

Phew. What a weekend. My sister is due Oct 30th and her shower was yesterday. Ive been planning it for two months and am exhausted(not to mention slightly stressed). It went well but I was on my feet 9am-9pm. I was so tired. 

By the end of the night, I could barely move. I was grouchy and bloated. Just wanted to go home. I fell asleep on the couch around 10:30 and when my husband woke me up later, my heels/achilles tendon hurt so terribly. Today, my knee is swollen and ive been cramping on and off. I clearly over did it. I spent the afternoon sipping water and feet up on the couch. Im feeling better now but my back is sore still.


----------



## sarahok

Dini...I feel ya girl. Sorry you're feeling so stressed. 

Hugs Kirsty...hopefully this bleeding resolves itself for us both soon.

Beanorder, wow that sounds scary. Earlier on I had a few times when I stood up quickly and had to sit down, but it was never like everything went black. Hope that doesn't happen again!

Mrs.A...I had a big day on Tuesday of last week and phew! I did nothing on Wednesday and very little on Thursday! Hope you get all rested up soon!

Northern...sorry for the blood sugar issues! 

So I have a question for you guys, especially those who have been preggers before. Has anyone's nausea/MS set in late? I have had hardly any of that this whole pregnancy. As long as I didn't let myself get too hungry, I've been perfectly fine. Then since I turned 10 weeks I have been wretching/dry heaving (like this morning brushing my teeth set it off) here and there and been consistently pretty nauseous mostly in the late afternoons and evenings. Also belching up a storm lol. Been having to drink ginger ale. After a quick google, I found one article that said HCG peaks around 10 weeks, so maybe that's why? I just thought I was in the clear for MS, and then it reared its ugly head. Anyway, just wondered if anyone else had experienced a late onset of MS/nausea?


----------



## Dini

MrsA sounds like you did over do it! Glad you are feeling better and that her shower went well. So who will throw your shower?? 

Hope you all have a good night/day! And I am hoping to be in better spirits tomorrow. I have so much to do tomorrow so at least I won't have time to over think!


----------



## sarahok

^^^Just an additional note...I have to say, as physically uncomfortable as it is, the nausea is also kind of mentally comforting, coming as it is in the midst of bleeding episodes. :)


----------



## northern_me

MrsA sounds like you put your all into that shower!

Sarah I think it's quite common for nausea to set in late. I believe I've read that several times in the First Tri board. 

I have punched one hell of a day. Aside from the constant weakness and shaking I've had on and off all day, nausea has decided to pop back up to visit for the whole day. Diclectin isn't even cutting it. On top of this, I think I've had my first real craving of tomato and mayonnaise sandwiches. I feel like this should mentally be grossing me out, yet somehow it's not.

Used the Doppler again tonight. Baby is clearly an acrobat! I can't feel it but the movement through the Doppler is incredible! Nice high heart rate of 175! That's way higher than any other time. I'm more excited to see how much it's moving compared to what I can feel (basically zilch).


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- I have not personally experienced a later onset of nausea, but I have heard of it happening. I am glad you have something to give you relief even if it is being sick! 

Mrs. A- I hope you are getting plenty of time to rest up. It sounds like you threw a great shower.

Northern- I love hearing your success with the doppler. Great heart rate! I'm so tempted to get one but I really wish I could just rent or borrow one. I have seriously been looking into that.

I have had no sickness today. But I have been tired enough to make up for it. I am also craving raw broccoli right now. But it's almost midnight, so I will have to see if I still crave it tomorrow. I want it so much I would go to the store and get it right now if I could.


----------



## ssjad

Sarahok, yes it's relatively common, and I can imagine quite comforting if you're bleeding.

I'm 11 weeks now and still not motivated enough to book my 12 week scan. Not motivated to do much of anything really. So slack!!


----------



## Button#

Sarah - with DS I started getting nausea at 8 weeks and got hyperemisis at 14 weeks so it can hit later for some people. This time it started before I got my BFP.


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- I haven't had too bad nausea this pregnancy- around 8 weeks I started feeling bad when I didn't eat. Still not horrible.

The good news is, once the placenta takes over, things should get better. Mine was formed last week, but the yolk sack was still in place, meaning it hasn't taken over completely. 

Someone told me that drinking lots of water and never being dehydrated helps a lot. Fortunately, I've been on 10-12 glasses of water because of my SCH. Definitely feel better (in both regards) when I drink as much as I can stand.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

When did people start having doppler success?

I didn't try last time until 10+ weeks and was easy enough.

I am 8+1 now and was thinking of ordering one at 9 weeks...


----------



## northern_me

I heard around 8 weeks. Now granted, it was hard to find. Now I stick it there and I can find it in a few seconds.


----------



## Scottish

Amelie I have a Doppler from last pregnancy and I still haven't found hb. Tried twice with no success but i was 14 weeks with ds when I found it so I am not worried yet! 

I have my booking in appointment tomorrow yay! Things will feel a little more real then. My 12 week scan is two weeks tomorrow as well. I hope it flys by as I just wanna see a healthy baby after weeks of feeling misery lol


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> MrsA sounds like you did over do it! Glad you are feeling better and that her shower went well. So who will throw your shower??
> 
> Hope you all have a good night/day! And I am hoping to be in better spirits tomorrow. I have so much to do tomorrow so at least I won't have time to over think!

She is going go throw mine with my mom but isnt easy with a 5 month old. It went really well. The theme was "welcome to the world" and was all map/world related activities and crafts. 

Trying to take it easy this week because ive been going full steam for close to a month. My first doctors appointment is next Tuesday, so im excited for that!


----------



## Perplexed

Awww it sounds like the baby shower was lovely!


----------



## Button#

Amelie I tried at 10 weeks with DS and found it straight away. Mine's on order and I think it's due to arrive tomorrow so I'll probably start trying then, although not expecting to hear anything for a week or so.


----------



## Dini

Amelie, I'm 9w2d and thought I found it at 9w but wasn't sure and haven't found it since. 

MrsA I love the world idea for the shower, how fun! What is she having??


----------



## counting

Feeling so down today. Despite being on modified bed rest and having a few good days, this morning- bright red bleeding and cramping. Now laying on the couch, trying to convince my toddler that he wants to snuggle on the couch and listen to music- he just wants me to go play with him. I just want everything to be ok with the baby.


----------



## xanzaba

Counting- thoughts and prayers with you. The bleeding episodes are the worst. I had some uncomfortableness/light cramping and the doc said it was that the uterus is irritated by the blood, so as long as it wasn't as bad as AF cramps it usually wasn't worrisome. Drinking water seemed to help with the cramping.


----------



## wanting2010

Sarah, when I was pregnant with my son my MS was very minimal up until 10/11 weeks. I threw up for the first (and one of the only) times around 11 weeks. Thankfully it wasn't too bad from there on out. This time, I have found that my nausea has been worse in the last week (it's been consistently hanging around for several weeks now), so there must be something about that 10/11 week mark for me.


----------



## TaraCathryn

:hugs: Counting, I hope it goes away soon and you get back to feeling well! 

I feel sort of paralyzed right now. I am a pretty flexible and spur-of-the-moment person on a day-to-day basis, but I can't function without a long-term plan in place. Right now, I have no idea what my life is going to look like a year from now, or even five months from now. I don't know whether we should move or stay put, I don't know what is going to happen with my job, or how I'm going to go from working to being a stay-at-home mom full time with two kiddos this coming summer... and if have no clue what I am supposed to do for work when the time comes for me to go back. I just feel totally petrified this pregnancy. And it's annoying me! :dohh:


----------



## counting

I don't usually have AF cramping, and the cramping is pretty bad(and has been all along) so it is all worse than AF cramping. Feels like very mild contractions, TBH. The bleeding isn't TERRIBLE this morning, but bright red and there, which is obviously worrisome. I wish I could just get a scan every time I feel like this. I hate feeling so terrified I'm going to loose this baby. I love them so much already.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- I am so sorry to hear about your morning. Have you called your doctor? I mean if you are having really bad cramps and bleeding that might be something they need to check out. My thoughts are with you. I do hope it goes away.


----------



## Scottish

Counting :hugs: I really really hope everything will be ok. It's horrid being unknown. Xxx

Tara down days suck especially if you have decisions to make. I am sure things will work out for you xxx


----------



## sarahok

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all of your feedback about my late onset nausea. I was feeling like a real wierdo for a second because most resources I had read said you can expect to start feeling better soon, not all of a sudden get sick when you haven't been this whole time! That's why I just <3 having this group, beyond the fun chats and support! Glad to know it's fairly normal. :) 

Northern, I think tomato and mayo sandwiches sound great. I don't know why, but whenever you guys mention something you're eating it sounds so good to me. LOL. A long time ago someone mentioned that they lived on Sonic Jalapeño poppers. Well, I never, like never, eat anything from sonic. I just feel like it's all greasy and gross. Once a year I might get a drink there. Well, a few weeks later I had a sweet tooth late at night and in a fit of spontaneity, DH took me for a shake at sonic...sure enough! I HAD to have some jalapeño poppers. They had been on my mind ever since reading that. LOL Oh, except for your raw broccoli craving Rebecca...that's doing nothing for me ;) Maybe your body needs some nutrient.

Good luck with your appointment Scottish! :)

Tara, sorry you're feeling so anxious. I was having similar feelings a few weeks ago. My DH makes enough that I can afford to stay home with this one, and it's what I really want to do. But I think it's hard for us, especially those of us who have always done well in school/professionally to all of a sudden think about getting all of our validation as a person from raising a family. Even if it's just for a few years. I was telling DH, I just want to feel like I'm "contributing"!! And it's not to say you're not by raising little humans, but it's definitely a more thankless, with less concrete accomplishments in the immediate sense. Just realize what you are going through is completely normal, and I really believe like so many other things in pregnancy/child rearing, the thought and anticipation is going to end up being scarier than the reality. Hugs.

Counting, sorry you are experiencing cramps and bleeding :hugs: sweetie.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- I don't know if someone else said something about jalapeño poppers, but I know I had. I have been constantly craving spicy foods. Although I don't get mine from Sonic. I just buy them in bulk and cook them when I want them. :) My husband likes them too, so we just share. It's so weird because I am not one to eat spicy food usually let alone jalapeños! My raw broccoli craving is gone for now. lol That would be a weird thing to eat for breakfast anyway.


----------



## sarahok

Yes I think it was you Rebecca! And I must have just added on the Sonic part in my mind because that's the first place I think of that has them! Maybe I'll look at the store next time :)


----------



## BSelck24

Lots of hugs to you city mouse! :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Sara look at the pic I attached on what my pregnancy app says. It confirms that 10 weeks can be worst for sickness. It wouldn't let me copy and paste so I had to do a screen shot :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Perplexed

Counting- I'm so sorry. I hope everything is ok and that you have answers soon.

Sara- I've actually encountered my worst nausea yet this pregnancy, I wonder if I'm 10 weeks already without knowing? it literally just got worse the past few days.

Starting to taste/smell something...melted plastic wth. I had a plasticy taste in my mouth with dd in 1st tri and drinking water made it worse. but melted plastic? I really don't know!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sarah, thank you. I do wish I could just hide in my bed until after my next doc appt. But if we're going to move we need to get our house on the market yesterday, and I have no idea what to do! 

Jalapeño poppers sound really good right now! I've been terrible lately.


----------



## Oswin

Perplexed I have a vile taste too, can't describe it but it's horrendous. 

Rebecca - your raw broccoli craving made me think maybe it was iron your body was craving? 

Amelie - I'd totally recommend a doppler. I'm fat as can be haha, but found baby from 9 weeks. I think knowing what you're doing makes a huge difference. I spent yonks googling, reading blogs about it, watching videos, and I can find it every time (except today when he must've been somewhere else haha I had some cold juice and took a walk and found him straight away. Hb is always around 165/169. The Sonoline B is ace.)

Tara :hugs2:


----------



## Scottish

What is jalapeño poppers? :munch:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am an experienced doppler addict, hehe.

I sold my old one though. As we were just going to have 2 children. Hehe.


----------



## Dini

Oswin I'm so jealous! I haven't been able to find baby at all since 8w6d, and even then it was only a glimpse. I tried twice today and no luck and don't really feel pregnant so it's freaking me out of course. I have no symptoms at all today except very minor breast tenderness and they've shrunk again. I swear if I don't feel pregnant again tomorrow I'm calling the Dr. 

I know it's normal, but I'm just scared I guess. My next appt is in 10 days but I don't think I can wait that long. Oswin how did you find it? I mean can you describe to me how you did it, since I'm fat too lol.

Counting I do hope all is okay, I think if the cramping is bad enough I'd call the doc and if they can't get you in I'd go to the ER because I would just worry so bad. 

I need to get to the grocery store, but I so hate shopping, but I am working the next 3 days all 12hour shifts and I don't know how I'll do it, but I guess if I don't feel pregnant I'll manage...


----------



## RebeccaR19

My fatigue is gone today!!!! :happydance: Yes! Yes! Yes! I feel like I can see the light at the end of the first trimester tunnel.

I am also happy because so far this baby has me craving healthy food. I just finished eating some fresh strawberries. I craved junk with my son and I had to lose 50 lbs after I had him. I don't want to get that heavy again.

Dini- I hope you can find the hb with your doppler soon. I wish I had tips for you, but I don't know..other than to make sure you keep it right at the pelvic area. I am sure that hearing it would give you a ton of reassurance. I feel like things are probably fine esp. since your coworker did see the baby and hb on an ultrasound. But I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Scottish said:


> What is jalapeño poppers? :munch:

They are fried jalapeños stuffed with cream cheese (for the most part). Some stuff it with other cheeses. I don't eat more than about 4 because I'm sure they aren't very healthy.
 



Attached Files:







poppers.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## northern_me

Jalapeño poppers are the best thing you'll ever eat. I normally love spicy food but I'm totally gone off it since I found out I was pregnant.

Counting hope everything is ok! 

Tara, I understand your need for a long term plan. We are so up in the air over buying a house, and once I go on mat leave I'm finished at my hateful job. I'm going to nursing school in September. It's a big jump. Just take deep breaths, let it go and it will all be ok!


----------



## Scottish

They look good! I love things fried with cheese in it :haha:
Especially mozzarella sticks!


----------



## Oswin

Hugs Dini! Baby's fine! 
I recommend reading this post, (https://lovebeingpregnant.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/how-to-use-fetal-doppler-at-home.html?m=1) and watching the videos she links too. Also use lots of gel. And be patient. I'm quite fat, so couldn't get a good reading eventhough i heard baby distantly a few times, so I kept the wand still and angled down for a few minutes and suddenly a REALLY loud really fast hb that registered on the doppler screen as 168. Baby did a swim-past :cloud9:
It's different things for everyone, but for me empty bladder, hips tilted up on a pillow, and a cold drink work best.


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> Amelie, I'm 9w2d and thought I found it at 9w but wasn't sure and haven't found it since.
> 
> MrsA I love the world idea for the shower, how fun! What is she having??


Shes having a girl! :) 

Im convinced im having a boy.


----------



## Suzy18

My nausea has been better for a week or so now. I was worried at first but then chalked it up to getting closer to the 12 week mark. 

Those poppers look so good! We don't have those where I live but now I want some. Sarah I feel the same. Everytime someone talks about food here, I want it! Except for Rebecca's raw brocoli O:)

So I have my NT scan tomorrow. I already got the blood & urine analysis back. I'm so nervous!!! I've been googling NT results and nasal bone and papp-a and beta hcg like crazy. I'm done. I give up. I'll wait for tomorrow. At least my normal bloodwork looks fine. Even my glucose level which I was worried about because I didn't take the test on an empty stomach. Does anyone here have any experience with NT scans? Those odds they give us can be so scary.


----------



## Dini

Suzy I'll be anxious to hear everyone's thoughts. I'll be scheduling my NT scan at my appt on the 25th. 

Oswin thank you! I decided I'd go to the grocery and if I couldn't find it when I got home then I'd give up for a few days but after about 5 min I found it!! Kept it long enough that I even got a video so I can keep listening to it!! Omg I feel so relieved now!! Doppler didn't pick up the rate but I counted and got a rate of 174! 

Made tacos and brown rice for dinner and brownies for dessert! Yumm!! DH's brother is staying again tonight so we are watching Con Air. I absolutely LOVE that movie! 

Also, I could totally have got for jalapeño poppers!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I am so happy you found the heartbeat! So exciting! :)

I have been craving jalapeño poppers since I shared that picture. I'll probably have a late night snack on them tonight.


----------



## Dini

RebeccaR19 said:


> Dini- I am so happy you found the heartbeat! So exciting! :)
> 
> I have been craving jalapeño poppers since I shared that picture. I'll probably have a late night snack on them tonight.

Thank you :) 

I think I may have to buy some next trip to the store! Funny how seeing something makes you want it so bad!


----------



## northern_me

I went and bought poppers at the deli. I also found mocktail margaritas. I'm calling it a good night! My friend and I are planning an appetizer and mocktail night once OH gets fully settled in his house.


----------



## xanzaba

Dini- glad you got some peace of mind!

Someone mentioned mozzarella sticks, and, well, yum. Didn't have anything like that at home, so I made grilled cheese with tomato. It was not quite it, but it did the trick.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I almost asked DH to stop for jalapeño poppers too! You guys have started a trend!:haha: 

Dini, Yaaay! I'm so glad you found the heartbeat! That's such a relief! :happydance:

I'm so glad work is done for the day. Thanks for everyone's kind words on my existential malaise. :haha: I think I just need to do some positive visualization or something to work myself out of this funk! Right after I exercise, make dinner, and laze around a bit! :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I know what you mean about focusing on the positive. I keep panicking when I think about what is going to happen when I go back to work after this baby. It makes me so overwhelmed that I'm basically putting my head in the sand! 
But I keep reminding myself it all worked out after dd, and we really got lumped with a bunch of unexpected, unpleasant things then. 

I have to share that one of my favourite things about pregnancy is how awesome my nails are! Usually they're really brittle and one or two is always broken. But now they're all lovely and long and super strong!


----------



## Dini

Just popping in to say hi and hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Perplexed

Hope you have a good day too Dini =)


----------



## Oswin

Oh Dini yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! So chuffed for you! 

Beanonorder I've found the same thing with my nails, they're usually horrible, but I forgot to cut them and they've grown really strong and nice looking :wacko:


----------



## northern_me

I am so freaking excited to be heading into my last week of first tri tomorrow! I'm starting to get excited. I just want my squishy baby to cuddle!


----------



## Perplexed

That's exciting Northern!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yaay Northern! So excited for you! :D I am so looking forward to getting excited too. :)

I just want the next 3 weeks at work to go by quickly so I can at least get to the interesting part there--telling them I'm pregnant, I'm due right in our busy season, and I'm not coming back!&#55357;&#56876;--and the exciting part here, telling my kid! :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Good morning everyone! I hope everyone is doing well today! I fulfilled my jalapeño popper craving last night. My husband said he didn't want any. So, I only made enough for myself. Then, when he saw them, he couldn't resist and ate one. ;) They are just too good!

Northern- I am so excited for you. I was just thinking yesterday about the end of first tri. When my fatigue left and I started feeling more human again, I thought _The end is finally in sight!_ For awhile there, it felt like an eternity until the end of first tri. I also personally consider 12 weeks to be the end of first trimester and the beginning of the 2nd trimester :) I know different places say different things. However, a 12 week scan shows a fully-developed baby. And you are basically out of the woods by then. Anyway, that's a long-winded way of saying I am so excited for you!

Tara- I bet your little girl will be so excited when she finds out! :) I hope everything goes well telling your work. I'm sure it will!


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, it has been a long 12 weeks! I'm still getting sick occasionally but feeling good for the most part!

I'm starting aquazumba today after work. Super pumped for that for sure!! I feel so lonely. I have people all around me but I'm not seeing OH every day still and it is just driving me insane. I have been basically waking up, going to work, coming home to nap and look after DD, and then going to bed. I need something social to do!


----------



## RebeccaR19

So, there is this used pregnancy/baby goods store where I live. Everything you buy there is at the very least 1/2 of retail price. I bought a brand new madela breast pump from there that I used with my son. It was "used" because someone brought it in but it was in the box never used. I got it 1/2 price. I have bought so much stuff there for cheap.
Anyway, I called them to ask them if they sell fetal dopplers. Because I could probably rationalize buying one more if I payed half price for it. They said they do sell them, but they don't have any in right now. Now I have my fingers crossed that someone brings one in because I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## sarahok

What store is it Rebecca? Is it local or a chain? There is a Once Upon a Baby here that I have been wanting to check out. But I'm just wondering how much it will be off of retail. If it's not that much, I'd probably rather buy new since (God willing) we will be having at least 2 kids to use all the baby crap. But if it's significant discounts, might be worth it! I'm a sucker for a bargain! Anyone in the US checked that store out?


----------



## maggz

Hey girls! Seems like everyone is doing better, my weekend turned up a little after a pretty rough Friday and Saturday, at least Sunday was decent. I was in much better spirits and I can't really explain why... hormones? :haha:
I ordered a doppler and it's coming this week, Thursday I'll be 10 weeks and can hopefully hear the heartbeat! My husband was so against it at first but now that I went ahead and ordered it he was telling me how excited he is to get to hear the heartbeat again :) 
Sadly he went away this morning for a 3 week underway (out to sea) so I'm alone with his brother and the dog. It's gonna suck. BUT I made cinnamon rolls and pizza rolls yesterday so at least I have yummy snacks! 

I forgot who mentioned nails but yes! Mine are always super flaky and soft but they're growing SO nicely now, it's awesome :D

northern I'm with you I really need to find some friends around here - I'm a social person and I don't have anyone to hang out with! 

Rebecca that sounds awesome, fx that someone brings one in soon :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- It isn't a chain. It's called Mickayla's Place. We don't have Once Upon a Baby here, but I would check out any store where I can find a discount. I ended up going to Mickayla's Place today and bought 4 maternity tops for $19.00. I am on a call list for the doppler. I signed up in the store when I was there today. There is one wait list. And right now nobody else is waiting for a doppler. So, I hope one comes in soon and that I get called.

Maggz and Northern- I can also relate to not having friends right now. I lived here in GA before when I had my son and all of my friends who lived here then have now moved. I don't really have anything in common with any of the military wives from my husband's class right now. I've tried to find a way to make friends around me, and it's like there's nobody. I have 1 friend and she is my mom's age. She was my neighbor when I lived here before. But it does get frustrating not having friends around. I also don't like it that my son doesn't have any kids to play with.


----------



## Dini

Northern that's so exciting, you're so close to the second trimester! 

Thank you oswin :) 

Tara I bet your dd will just be overjoyed with the news! 

Maggz, I'm so glad you ordered the Doppler! But I'm sorry your DH is gone :( but when he comes back you will be in the second trimester! 

Afm, work stinks today, I'm so tired and baby decided today would be a good day for me to be dizzy all day. My feel already hurt and I have to do this for another 2 days of being on them for 12 hours. I hope I get some sleep tonight!! I'm so hungry and don't want what I packed a all, think I'll go to the cafeteria and get grilled cheese lol. Man I was doing so good with eating healthy, but my craving for cheese is a bit crazy and I can't stop thinking about grilled cheese!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini I am with you on the cheese craving! It's sooo good! :D Hopefully our cravings are healthier in the second tri... Or at least that it's easier to ignore them!


----------



## cupcakepie

Hey just popping by to say hiii to all the April girls!

This thread moves so fast and I forget to log on! I've just gone back 
And caught up  

It's great that everyone is starting to feel better! Yay for the end of first tri!! My sickness has got so much better and it's once every couple of day now! Il be 11 weeks on Friday and I can't wait to get the 12 week mark!!

Any UK ladies near 11 weeks and not got there scan date yet?
I've not had mine and getting inpatient lol!!

Xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am not even booking in until I am 10+5 by NHS dates so scan will be ageeeeeeees away.


----------



## Oswin

That shows how unhealthy I am lol: grilled cheese, to me, is quite a healthy craving! :blush:

Northern omg twelve weeks!!!


----------



## Button#

Cupcakepie I would chase them. On my letter it said if I hadn't heard by 10 weeks to call. Still got ages until my appointments but I got my Doppler today so that'll keep me busy trying to hear something.


----------



## Suzy18

Northern I'm 1 day behind you O:) 
I've been feeling better the past week and with the 12 week mark just around the corner, I hope this is it: no more nausea!?


----------



## MrsA22

TaraCathryn said:


> Yaay Northern! So excited for you! :D I am so looking forward to getting excited too. :)
> 
> I just want the next 3 weeks at work to go by quickly so I can at least get to the interesting part there--telling them I'm pregnant, I'm due right in our busy season, and I'm not coming back!&#65533;&#65533;--and the exciting part here, telling my kid! :)

I'm ready to tell my teaching partners. I've been extra cranky since the start of school and I want to explain it beyond my usual bitchiness. ;) Thankfully, I haven't been sick at all or have had to use the bathroom THAT much, so I've been able to cover it. I feel like I keep having to lie to them about things because the "when are you getting pregnant?" or just kid conversations come up a lot. I'm ready to shout it to them all! Plus, I'm tired of going it alone during the day at school. 

I'm going to tell them in 2-3 weeks for sure. I'm thinking of scanning my ultrasound and then during our mandatory after school meeting on Wednesdays, I'm going to say "I'm getting a new kid in the classroom. The secretary just sent me the information" and putting it up on my projector. Hehe. :haha:


----------



## Tove

Hi girls! I have been so busy these last days I haven't had the time to post, but I'm still here and doing well! I definitely feel better this week, not as tired and a more even mood. My OH is happy with that ;) 

Some of us are entering the 12th week soon, wohoo! I only have a week to go to my first scan, I can't wait! It's the NT scan and they took the bloodsample last week. I'm so eager to see the little baby at last :)

Are all of you doing the NT scan? Any previous experiences with having it done?


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm around 10 weeks (no def edd until scan) and I've been retching at even the thought of retching! I haven't been sick, which I'm grateful for, but I feel generally rubbish unless I'm eating...so much so I've put on 10lbs already! I wouldn't mind except I worked really hard to lose 2.5 stone and it's creeping back on now I HAVE to eat!


----------



## RebeccaR19

MrsA- I just LOVE your idea for how you are going to tell your coworkers that you are expecting! That is such a cute idea and I just love the wording and everything. SO creative! 

Tove- My NT scan is in just under 2 weeks on Sept. 29th. I had one with my son. Everything was normal with him. It's so fun to see the baby at that point because everything looks so much more defined and it's easy to see what the baby is doing. My son was "waving" at the screen. lol

My husband's cousin's wife is expecting but she didn't have insurance. So, she just had her first appointment ever today. She didn't know when she was due or anything. But we've known about her pregnancy since April or May (can't remember exactly how long). So, we are all on pins and needles waiting to hear how she's doing. She'll probably find out everything at once..gender, size, health status, etc. I can't imagine not being able to be seen at all until over 20 weeks. I'd be a nervous wreck.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had the NT scan with both my girls - no issues. I would rather know my risk factor. It was 1 in 100,000 for Ivy (my eldest) and 1 in 67,000 for Elodie (my little one). I expect as I am older (28) it won't be as good odds. Also Elodie had a thicker NT measurement 1.8mm I think wheras Ivy was 1.2mm.


----------



## hairftsher

hey ladies! hoping you don't mind if i join.
i'm due april 5th. :)
i actually went for the Nuchal scan on the 10th because i was thinking i was 12 weeks then! (period is never 28 days, but they sent me anyway).. i measured 10 weeks 3 days at the appointment, so i'm rescheduled for the 24th. it's pretty exciting to see! 

where i'm from though, they took the blood the same day as the scan!


----------



## hairftsher

.


----------



## TaraCathryn

MrsA, I love your idea on telling your coworkers, brilliant! :) I can't wait to hear how it goes! I have no idea how we're going to tell DD. We only get to do this once so I want it to be really special. :)

Grey, I feel exactly the same way! I worked so hard to get to a healthy weight--I lost ~45 lbs or just over 3 stone--and now it's like if I'm not eating I feel like crap. :nope: I'm really hoping not to gain too much with this pregnancy, so I have my fingers crossed that that ends when the first tri does! :thumbup:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome, Hairftsher! Congrats!


----------



## maggz

Hey sher welcome! :) Was thinking of you the other day. 

That's so cute MrsA! Definitely do that :D


----------



## hairftsher

maggz said:


> Hey sher welcome! :) Was thinking of you the other day.
> 
> That's so cute MrsA! Definitely do that :D

hey maggz! i miss the other group, but i feel terrible posting in ttc forms. good to see you. :)


----------



## counting

hairftsher said:


> hey ladies! hoping you don't mind if i join.
> i'm due april 5th. :)
> i actually went for the Nuchal scan on the 10th because i was thinking i was 12 weeks then! (period is never 28 days, but they sent me anyway).. i measured 10 weeks 3 days at the appointment, so i'm rescheduled for the 24th. it's pretty exciting to see!
> 
> where i'm from though, they took the blood the same day as the scan!

Due date buddy! Had the opposite experience, thought I was only maybe 5.5 or 6 weeks pregnant at the most, had an ultrasound and I turned out to be 9w3d! It was a HUGE shock. (Surprise pregnancy). My 12 week scan is the 23rd. Good luck.


----------



## Oswin

So, girls, anyone got any names in kind yet?! :haha:


----------



## hairftsher

Oswin said:


> So, girls, anyone got any names in kind yet?! :haha:

Hailey for a girl, Nash for a boy! :D


----------



## hairftsher

counting said:


> hairftsher said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! hoping you don't mind if i join.
> i'm due april 5th. :)
> i actually went for the Nuchal scan on the 10th because i was thinking i was 12 weeks then! (period is never 28 days, but they sent me anyway).. i measured 10 weeks 3 days at the appointment, so i'm rescheduled for the 24th. it's pretty exciting to see!
> 
> where i'm from though, they took the blood the same day as the scan!
> 
> Due date buddy! Had the opposite experience, thought I was only maybe 5.5 or 6 weeks pregnant at the most, had an ultrasound and I turned out to be 9w3d! It was a HUGE shock. (Surprise pregnancy). My 12 week scan is the 23rd. Good luck.Click to expand...

Canadian too! :thumbup:

Goodluck to you!!!!


----------



## northern_me

Oswin said:


> So, girls, anyone got any names in kind yet?! :haha:

We have Seth and Adelaide! 


Went to aquazumba. Well that was way more challenging than regular Zumba! The water really adds a little somethin' somethin' to it!


----------



## Eidson23

Oswin said:


> So, girls, anyone got any names in kind yet?! :haha:

We have a name picked out if it's a girl. We're naming her after my wife's best friend who died in a car accident years ago. Catherine. If it's a boy, we've gone between so many names! We're kind of torn between Benjamin or Ronan. Boy names are hard! I had this same problem when I was pregnant with my son :rolleyes:

I've seen a funny meme that says "you don't realize how many people you hate until you have to name a baby". It's so true :rofl:


----------



## sharnw

No names from me yet. I bet I'll be one of those who don't have a name picked out, until the baby is a week old :haha: I hope not though :)

Lol Eidson yes that meme suits me for my friend :rofl: I love jax for a boy, but my friends sons name is Jaxon and they call him jax for short.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- That is so true! And being a teacher makes it harder because I've taught hundreds of students and many names have been ruined by bratty students...esp. when it's always a student with that name who is a pain.

But for our names- Grant for a boy and I am stuck on Carolyn for a girl..my husband isn't sold on Carolyn, but I am not choosing another name. If he wants to come up with one, he can and we can discuss it. But so far he has nothing to contribute and shoots down every single girl's name idea. Carolyn is the only one he is okay about, but he doesn't love it. 

Eidson- I'm the opposite here. lol I can think of tons of boys' names, but girls' names are hard for me.


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry for putting grilled cheese into the conversation. Grilled cheese doesn't have to be too unhealthy, but the way I made it last night was. And it was delicious!


----------



## Suzy18

I have my NT scan results back and everything is fine. My baby looked amazing with a strong heartbeat of 170 and was given the following odds:
Trisomy 21 - 1:4771
Trisomy 18 - 1:11350
Trisomy 13 - 1:35688
Everything was low risk so I won't need additional testing. These results are great considering I'm 35 and that had an impact on the odds.
And here's a picture of my beautiful baby O:) I'm so in love!

Welcome Sher!
 



Attached Files:







baby compressed.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Eidson23

Suzy! Beautiful baby! That little nose is way too cute. Congrats on the good scan! :flower:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations, Suzy! What a beautiful scan picture. Your baby looks adorable :)


----------



## sharnw

Beautiful scan Suzy :)


----------



## Kalabear

Hi bunnies! 

Suzy lovely scan! Such a cute baby! 

I found out this week very dear friends of ours are expecting about two weeks behind us and I'm so excited and happy for them! They live in China but it will be fun to have our babies so close in age! 

My next appt is next Wednesday the 24th....can't wait to hear the heartbeat!! 

We have Layla and Louie picked out for this baby! :)


----------



## maggz

No names yet, well not really. We think it's a boy and boy names are so hard! I can think of a ton of girl names but it's like zip nada nothing on the boy side. 

Eidson that quote is so true! My sister decided though that she was just gonna go with names she loved even though they're in the family or she knows someone by the name and it worked out great! Of course, it depends on the people also. Ahh it's so hard!



hairftsher said:


> hey maggz! i miss the other group, but i feel terrible posting in ttc forms. good to see you. :)

Yeah me too, I've been over there a couple of times to see what's up with them and I can't get myself to post there.


----------



## northern_me

Oh gosh I love the name Louie!


----------



## hairftsher

Suzy18 said:


> I have my NT scan results back and everything is fine. My baby looked amazing with a strong heartbeat of 170 and was given the following odds:
> Trisomy 21 - 1:4771
> Trisomy 18 - 1:11350
> Trisomy 13 - 1:35688
> Everything was low risk so I won't need additional testing. These results are great considering I'm 35 and that had an impact on the odds.
> And here's a picture of my beautiful baby O:) I'm so in love!
> 
> Welcome Sher!

How many weeks days were you for the Ultrasound?! Your baby is beautiful. :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I'm with you about bratty students ruining certain names! If we have a boy I really want to honour my dad and give the baby my dad's name as a second name. Dh isn't sold on the idea. But my dad has done so much for us and as neither of my brothers will be producing a son, the family name won't be continuing. Think I'll have to work on dh. 

I think my placenta is definitely taking over! Last night dd decided to be awake from 2am to 4am and was still up for the day at 6am. But I still didn't feel as tired as I did a couple of weeks ago. 
My appetite is also much better. Which of course bothers me because I really don't want to put on a huge amount of weight this time. I really struggled to lose the weight last time and now I'm over 30 it's going to be worse!


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Suzy, that's such great news! And what a lovely picture! 

Beanonorder- I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Hopefully within a week I'll also be feeling better! 

Double digits today! 10 weeks!! I finally received my preggie pops last night and they helped with my nausea a lot. Had one earlier today and I feel okay. Not looking forward to getting out of bed though...I've got a super busy couple of days coming up!

we have 2 girl named & 1 boy name. I really love all of the names we chose so I think if it's a girl it's going to be tough! the boy name is my dad's name. I was saying when I was pregnant with dd that if I were having a boy I wouldn't name him after my dad...because there are so many little boys named after him, but now I'm feeling quite emotional & I actually do want to name a son after him.


----------



## Button#

Great scan Suzy

Welcome Sher

Our names are Cordelia and Eric.


----------



## xanzaba

Suzy- what a beautiful scan- being done with NT scan must be such a relief! I am too on the older side (36) and have my blood work tomorrow and my scan next Wednesday. I'm a little nervous, but what will be will be. My HCG levels were tested 4 times at the beginning and they were right smack in the middle of the range, so hopefully they won't be high now.

Also, I was wondering if any ladies out there with SCHs also saw a hematologist. I have a rare blood disorder where I make too many red blood cells, so they sent me to a hematologist. They did a bunch of tests, and one came back positive- Factor V leiden, which increases the chance of developing blood clots. Supposedly, it's pretty common in people of caucasian descent (8% of white americans have it) there's not much to do about it, but it does increase your odds of having problems like placental abruption. I feel a little bit frustrated- like I have the odds stacking up against me and nothing to do about it. I had a cousin who had a stroke when she gave birth, and I'm wondering if it is related.


----------



## MrsA22

maggz said:


> No names yet, well not really. We think it's a boy and boy names are so hard! I can think of a ton of girl names but it's like zip nada nothing on the boy side.
> 
> Eidson that quote is so true! My sister decided though that she was just gonna go with names she loved even though they're in the family or she knows someone by the name and it worked out great! Of course, it depends on the people also.
> 
> .

Agreed! Thats our problem! Our girl list is a mile long but our boy list is very short. Im convinced we are having a boy too.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats Suzy! Gorgeous scan :)

Got two girls names either Sofia or Lena.

For boy I am not sure my hubby Kurdish so he wants something that is Kurdish. He suggested zakaria. We shall see lol


----------



## Oswin

Yayyyy I'm loving all the names, especially Louie, Carolyn, Adelaide, Catherine, and Lena! Can wait till we're all getting our sexing scans :wohoo:


----------



## counting

Suzy- What a beautiful baby!

For names we are pretty torn (So different than with my son)

Boy names:
Finley
Reed

We have not picked any boy middle names yet

Girl names:
Aubrey
Willow
Talia
???

And the middle name Rose, and since we do two middle names, we would need one more, which we don't yet have.


----------



## Oswin

Oooh i love Reed and Willow! And Rose!! (I'm biased there though :haha:) We do two middle names too :thumbup:


----------



## northern_me

It's here! It's here! 12 weeks!!!! 

I know there is a lot of toss up over when second tri starts but to me, when you're 12 weeks along, you're actually starting your 13th week. So I'm using 12 weeks as my guideline! So excited!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Scottish- I love the name Lena. So beautiful!

Xanzaba- I did have a SCH, but didn't have to see a specialist of any kind. It just cleared up. I hope things go better for you. That's a lot of worries there and I do hope none of them apply to you in your pregnancy. :hugs:

Northern- Happy 12 weeks! So exciting! 

I mentioned something yesterday about my husband's cousin's girlfriend being pregnant and having her first appointment. I talked to her last night. I was sure she'd be over 20 weeks. Basically, because using the timeline from when she told us she was pregnant (which was right at her BFP) to when I got my BFP, she would have been out of her first trimester by the time I got my BFP. So that would make her at least 12-13 weeks ahead of me. And I am 11 weeks today, so she'd be anywhere from 23-25 weeks or so. But she told me she is 18 weeks. And the ultrasound tech could not get a great estimate of the baby's size because of the baby's position, but based on FL, they gave her a due date of January 30th. When I plug that date in, that says she is 20 weeks and 5 days pregnant. LOL I don't know! So confusing! It's her pregnancy, so I don't know. But her baby is healthy thankfully. She is over 35 and was very nervous about a chromosomal abnormality. But her blood work has been done and the ultrasound showed a healthy-looking baby. They couldn't tell if she's having a boy or a girl, but she will be going back on Monday for another ultrasound. She said the first ultrasound wasn't the detailed one. It was just to make sure it was a normal pregnancy and everything. Maybe that ultrasound will make sense of the due date. I just don't see how she is 18 weeks.


----------



## GreyGirl

Is it possible?! A couple of days ago and this morning I have felt little stabbings behind my public bone. It's not gas or muscle spasms, or my pulse...could I be feeling the baby move or my uterus stretching? 
I'm not tiny, though this is my second baby. It quite consistent for a few minutes then nothing for a day or so. 
Anyone else have similar? Anyone think it could be my baby moving?


----------



## RebeccaR19

GreyGirl- I absolutely feel it could be the baby. I have said it plenty of times on here, but I was fairly certain I had felt my baby. I could feel it behind my pubic bone where the baby would be. I don't know if I would describe mine as stabbing. But it was not regular or rhythmic at all (eliminating pulse), and my uterus stretching was more of like a jerking or cramping, the only possibility left was gas. But it was ticking like a tiny gummy bear was in there right on the edge of my uterus.
And I thought it was the baby moving and I was only feeling it when the baby did like a really big movement. Well, now that I am exactly 11 weeks, I am feeling it more and more. I felt it last night AND this morning. And it was a tickling right in my uterus. Sometimes it feels like a small poke. Other times, it feels like there are little bubbles in my uterus. I feel the fact that I had it both last night and early this morning while I was lying down makes it seem very unlikely to be gas bubbles. Plus, I have paid attention to when I do have gas bubbles and it feels totally different.
Mine was very infrequent up until the past 2-3 days. Now it is very regular and I feel it more and more. I also just read that the baby can be over 2 inches at 11 weeks. The baby basically has a growth spurt by 13 weeks, which makes the baby 3 inches at 13 weeks, but the growth spurt can happen at any time before then.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! I'm at work and trying to catch up with ya at lunch but don't have a lot of time so thought I would say hi. 

Northern congrats on 12w!!

Beanonorder so glad you feel better!! I hope it continues for you!

I'll post our thoughts on names later, gotta get back to work!


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies hope everyone is feeling less sicky by now! I am still feeling nauseous on and off and the most random things can set it off! I haven't physically been sick yet but even thinking about some things make me want to hurl! I never had anything like with ds (maybe it is the strain of having to run around after a toddler where as before I could rest when I wanted??). My bump is now becoming quite pronounced (am struggling to upload piccie as on my phone). I am having to choose my loosest fitting clothes to try and hide it! I suppose everything is stretched and ready to go after last time. I was still in normal clothes until about 6 months last time don't think that will happen this time! Scan is on Monday so fingers crossed for a happy health bubba I can't wait! &#128515;

Northern - congrats on 12 weeks! 

Rebecca and Grey girl - I have also felt some movement I think. Wiggling behind my pubic bone which I am hoping is bubba.

Oh and names well a girl would be Isabelle Rosa and a boy Sam or Charlie. Find it really hard with boys names hence no middle names yet x


----------



## northern_me

Grey girl, could definitely be baby. I felt something on the weekend and haven't felt anything since. I checked with the Doppler and where I found baby was where I felt movement. I think it was big movements.


----------



## Suzy18

hairftsher said:


> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> I have my NT scan results back and everything is fine. My baby looked amazing with a strong heartbeat of 170 and was given the following odds:
> Trisomy 21 - 1:4771
> Trisomy 18 - 1:11350
> Trisomy 13 - 1:35688
> Everything was low risk so I won't need additional testing. These results are great considering I'm 35 and that had an impact on the odds.
> And here's a picture of my beautiful baby O:) I'm so in love!
> 
> Welcome Sher!
> 
> How many weeks days were you for the Ultrasound?! Your baby is beautiful. :)Click to expand...

I was 11 weeks & 5 days but the baby measured ahead at 12 weeks & 2 days with 5,85 cm O:)


----------



## Suzy18

xanzaba said:


> Suzy- what a beautiful scan- being done with NT scan must be such a relief! I am too on the older side (36) and have my blood work tomorrow and my scan next Wednesday. I'm a little nervous, but what will be will be. My HCG levels were tested 4 times at the beginning and they were right smack in the middle of the range, so hopefully they won't be high now.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if any ladies out there with SCHs also saw a hematologist. I have a rare blood disorder where I make too many red blood cells, so they sent me to a hematologist. They did a bunch of tests, and one came back positive- Factor V leiden, which increases the chance of developing blood clots. Supposedly, it's pretty common in people of caucasian descent (8% of white americans have it) there's not much to do about it, but it does increase your odds of having problems like placental abruption. I feel a little bit frustrated- like I have the odds stacking up against me and nothing to do about it. I had a cousin who had a stroke when she gave birth, and I'm wondering if it is related.

Thanks xanzaba it is a relief! I feel like I can start enjoying my pregnancy more in a way. This timing also coincides with my nausea subsiding so it's all good. I've heard from a lot of women that the 2nd trimester is the best. I'm sure everything will be fine with your results but it's normal to feel a bit anxious, especially if we have the age factor. We're not exactly fossiles yet but the age does matter when they calculate those odds. I know everything will be OK. Keep us posted! I'll think of you on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## sarahok

So how are you guys doing on weight gain/loss? I got on the scale this morning after not weighing for probably two weeks. I was expecting to be definitely up 3-5 pounds as I'm pooching a bit, bigger boobs and have been giving in to some pregnancy cravings lately. I was shocked to see I had lost a couple pounds...that's probably a total of at least 5-6lbs since start of LMP. I'm really wondering if my customary Friday and Saturday 2-3 glasses of wine (that I have been obviously skipping) were making that much of a difference! It's not like I've been having MS and not eating or throwing up...I've only been nauseous a few days. Not drinking is pretty much the only thing I'm definitely doing differently. 

I'm not complaining...I'm sure I will be happy to have the wiggle room when the real gain starts in 2nd tri. But it's just odd to me!


----------



## Kalabear

Sarah I have gained 5 lbs. eek!! But I'm blaming my decrease in breastfeeding haha! Plus I have to eat constantly so the nausea isn't as bad. 
Last pregnancy I lost 5-7 lbs during the first trimester so I will take the weight over the constant vomiting haha!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- I have gained about 5 lbs so far. I am not happy about it at all. I know a lot of it is because I haven't been exercising and I've probably been eating too many jalapeño poppers. I feel like my butt is in competition with my stomach for growth, and I don't like that. I don't need my butt to grow too.


----------



## sarahok

Haha Rebecca I was thinking about you and the whole Jalapeño Popper convo when I was at the store, and I actually got some frozen ones! Ha! I can't wait to try some! :D It's amazing how suggestible your cravings are when you're pregnant! I hardly eat any processed food (I'm a personal chef so I obviously cook most things from scratch!) but those just sound so good lately! Haha! 

Kalabear, early on I would get a bit nauseous if my stomach was empty. But strangely the only "major" nausea I've gotten has been in the last couple of weeks usually starting around 4pm and lasting til bed time. I'm still able to eat fine. I've been drinking ginger tea after dinner, and I think it's helped quite a bit!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have gained a bit - I usually do in first tri. Last time though once I had to be on my diabetes diet I only gained 3lb from my end of 1st tri weight!

I gained 3stone with my eldest and it wasn't fun to lose it BUT what I did notice gaining so little weight second time around is that my body really struggled to get going with bfing. My milk came in but even though my daughter fed really well she took ages to regain her birthweight. That whole time I had to eat non stop and gain weight for my milk to really get to where it needed to be.

Your body does put down that fat for a reason, I have never felt as poorly or exhausted as I did being full term and only weighing just over 9stone...


----------



## sigh

Hi Ladies. After a follow up appointment, I've been officially bumped from April 25th to May 7th as a due date. It makes absolutely no sense but the baby is growing fine so I'm going with it :)

Thanks for chatting with me and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## hairftsher

Suzy18 said:


> hairftsher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> I have my NT scan results back and everything is fine. My baby looked amazing with a strong heartbeat of 170 and was given the following odds:
> Trisomy 21 - 1:4771
> Trisomy 18 - 1:11350
> Trisomy 13 - 1:35688
> Everything was low risk so I won't need additional testing. These results are great considering I'm 35 and that had an impact on the odds.
> And here's a picture of my beautiful baby O:) I'm so in love!
> 
> Welcome Sher!
> 
> How many weeks days were you for the Ultrasound?! Your baby is beautiful. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was 11 weeks & 5 days but the baby measured ahead at 12 weeks & 2 days with 5,85 cm O:)Click to expand...

I was going to say! Your baby looks much more developed than mine. (It actually amazes me the difference between 10.5 weeks & 12.5 weeks, it's literally the difference between a baby blop & a real baby!)

What was the babies heartbeat? :)
 



Attached Files:







10696210_10154568215930573_1552735611123924127_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hairftsher

sarahok said:


> So how are you guys doing on weight gain/loss? I got on the scale this morning after not weighing for probably two weeks. I was expecting to be definitely up 3-5 pounds as I'm pooching a bit, bigger boobs and have been giving in to some pregnancy cravings lately. I was shocked to see I had lost a couple pounds...that's probably a total of at least 5-6lbs since start of LMP. I'm really wondering if my customary Friday and Saturday 2-3 glasses of wine (that I have been obviously skipping) were making that much of a difference! It's not like I've been having MS and not eating or throwing up...I've only been nauseous a few days. Not drinking is pretty much the only thing I'm definitely doing differently.
> 
> I'm not complaining...I'm sure I will be happy to have the wiggle room when the real gain starts in 2nd tri. But it's just odd to me!

I lost 9 lbs! But I think it's because at the beginning my blood pressure was high & I was so concerned about it, I cut all the junk out of my diet & I was feeling too sick to really eat much.


----------



## Oswin

Try not to stress over weight girls, you're meant to gain weight!! Obviously being healthy and not overeating is best, but you still should be gaining weight (baby, fluid, extra blood, boobs changing, laying down fat) so maybe step away from the scales if it stresses you? This is the one time we can feel good about weight gain :thumbup:


----------



## sarahok

Oh I wasn't stressing at all Oswin. I was just curious what others' experiences were. I was expecting to have gained a few pounds and was perfectly fine with that. I was just surprised to see that I had lost and was curious if anyone else had done the same without being majorly sick.


----------



## northern_me

I'm up two solid pounds for sure and keep fluctuating on the 3rd lb. with DD I only gained 15lbs with a 8lb 10oz baby so I did ok! I'm hoping for the same.


----------



## maggz

Haha Sarah I was wondering the same thing! I've lost about 5lbs since bfp, but I feel fatter :haha: I think it's just cause I haven't been craving any junk food (I'd rather have grapes than chocolate :O... ) and I've been eating a lot of just straight up meat and potatoes. 
I'm now down to my ultimate goal weight, haha, good to start 2nd tri off with the perfect weight ;)


----------



## Suzy18

hairftsher said:


> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hairftsher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> I have my NT scan results back and everything is fine. My baby looked amazing with a strong heartbeat of 170 and was given the following odds:
> Trisomy 21 - 1:4771
> Trisomy 18 - 1:11350
> Trisomy 13 - 1:35688
> Everything was low risk so I won't need additional testing. These results are great considering I'm 35 and that had an impact on the odds.
> And here's a picture of my beautiful baby O:) I'm so in love!
> 
> Welcome Sher!
> 
> How many weeks days were you for the Ultrasound?! Your baby is beautiful. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was 11 weeks & 5 days but the baby measured ahead at 12 weeks & 2 days with 5,85 cm O:)Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say! Your baby looks much more developed than mine. (It actually amazes me the difference between 10.5 weeks & 12.5 weeks, it's literally the difference between a baby blop & a real baby!)
> 
> What was the babies heartbeat? :)Click to expand...

What a cute picture! My baby's HB was 170. What about yours?
I agree, what a difference in just 2 weeks!


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- I've lost about 8 lbs without really being sick. I've heard it is normal and that you will gain it back pretty quickly, more quickly than regular baby weight.


----------



## Beanonorder

I lost 4kg (about 9 pounds) in my first pregnancy and I only started gaining any weight at around 20 weeks. This time I've lost 2kg. So kind of just hanging around there. 

I did briefly wonder if I felt baby last night while lying in bed. But I'm not certain enough. I'll keep being patient about it! 

I really am leaning towards a boy this time. I was putting my make up on for work today and my skin is shocking this time round! My forehead looks like a dartboard!


----------



## Dini

I've lost about 5lbs since my bfp but I gained about a pound back and am not worried but I am worried about the junk I've been eating. It's not terrible but I caved and had a Reese cup and mini butterfingers today. Just needed chocolate! 

The scans are so cute girls!! Can't wait to have another! 

I felt pretty good today most of the time, even had a bit of energy. Boobs are a bit more sore. Tried the Doppler tonight but baby had other plans. It let me hear it for about 2-3 seconds and decided that was enough. Little stinker! I'll try again tomorrow night after work. 

Have a good day tomorrow, I'll be reading but may not get to post.


----------



## northern_me

Any of you ladies planning on cloth diapering? I was going to do it with dd but got talked out if it. Not this time! I'm trying to decide what to buy.

Whatever I buy I'm going to have to order it all online. I'm really leaning toward Flip diapers. Anyone have any experience with two in ones vs pockets?


----------



## maggz

I'm thinking about it! I just don't think our washing machine is good enough for it, and I don't know how to rinse the diapers off well enough so there's not poop in the washer. My sister did it but her shower was next to her toilet so she could use the shower head to rinse off the poop into the toilet. Any thoughts on how to do it effectively and as minimally gross as possible (yes I know it's your baby's poop and it's not gonna be as gross as I think but smells really do bother me and I don't believe I'm gonna change a lot about that!)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I planned on it with my son, but changed my mind soon after he was born. I just didn't feel I could keep up with it.

Maggz- My main concern was/is the same as yours. I don't know how to get a soiled diaper clean before throwing it in the wash. I don't have a way or a place to conveniently do it. But it would save me a lot of money to do cloth diapers.


----------



## northern_me

You can get toilet sprayers! That's what I'm getting! Then you can do a soak in the sink or bath tub if you want before hand!

https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...ductId=4060019&domain=https://www.toysrus.com


----------



## Beanonorder

I used cloth with my dd a bit. You can get liners to put inside and that catches most of the poop and you can just throw it away. Also, before they start solids you really don't need to worry about it in the washing machine. It all gets washed away. 
You do need to try out various ones as some may suit your baby more than others. I had a big problem with leaking with a lot of the ones I got. Northern when I have a chance to get onto Facebook I will post a link for a really great place to order them online. They have some gorgeous ones! And reasonably priced. They deliver worldwide.


----------



## Perplexed

I've thought about cloth diapers with dd...but I just felt too overwhelmed. When dd came it was really more overwhelming than I thought and I hardly had time to eat or use a breast pump let alone clean diapers... but now that I know what to expect maybe it's more do-able. 

Weight gain wise I know with dd in first tri I already gained several kilos...by my induction day I went up to 77 kilos (169lbs) from my pre pregnancy weight of 54 kilos (118lbs), it was unreal!! And due to breastfeeding troubles/stresses I really couldn't get back to the gym till dd was 4-5 months. But I came down to 60-61 kilos (some days it's this some days it's that, lol) that's 132-134ish lbs. As of today I am 60.6 after being 60.3 last week. I wouldn't call this a serious gain more like fluctuating. My official weigh in days are Mondays. but honestly I'm not too worried this time round. I don't think anyone could really say what we should gain/not gain as every woman/pregnancy is different. it took pregnancy & lots of weight gain for me to appreciate my body. at 54 kilos I felt "fat" (crazy!) and thought I had a belly...but at 60 kilos I don't feel fat...I do have a belly that never went fully down after having dd, I could definitely tone up more but I feel great and love the way my body looks! This is such an achievement for me! 

sorry for the essay but it's one of my feel good days...lots of days feel nothing like this lol


----------



## maggz

Good for you perplexed! I was always around 55-58 kg but then something happened (I think it was alcohol, honestly, I partied HARD one summer) and started gaining weight and I was just about 70 kg when I was heaviest. I felt really bad and fat, and it didn't help having my mom on the sidelines telling me "oh I see you've gained weight, what are you doing about it??"
Anyways, so I was pretty happy when I made it back down to 130lbs/60kg and now I'm right under that, or well I fluctuate between 128-131 depending on the day, which is fine by me! 

northern that could be a good solution! I've never seen that. 
beanonorder yeah I realize it's not REALLY feces when they're that little, it's just milk lol... but still I wouldn't want the residue in my washer. No offense to US ladies but I feel like the washers here are crappy :haha:

On another note I just got my doppler, and heard the heartbeat on the second try! :happydance: It was right around 160-170bpm, at first I was worried cause I thought it was slower but realized after watching a couple of videos that it was the placenta wooshing away over there! But baby (still sounds so surreal to call it baby) was way down and to the right of my bellybutton, and I had to push the wand down pretty hard to hear it.
I'm so happy cause in the back of my mind I was so worried. :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I did cloth nappies with DD1 until she was potty trained with DD2 I used them until she was 8 months or so and then we moved house and had to temporarily live with my parents and not long after I went back to work.

I think I will do it again at least for the newborn 10-12 nappies a day part! 

I have ordered my doppler, it should be here by the time I am 9 weeks at the weekend.


----------



## Perplexed

awww maggz it's awesome that you were able to hear baby <3 

Amelie I wish I'd ordered a doppler too now. 

today I'm at a clinic bc of a serious rash under my breasts. I've been putting baby powder on it but it's not helping...


----------



## Perplexed

Apparently the rash is fungal :(( it looks terrible ugh! 

I mentioned to the dr that I am having contractions. I told her about my sch in my previous pregnancy also. I had a long serious cramp last night and it actually took my breathe away. The dr did an ultrasound and said she could see some contractions but thankfully no blood. She suggested i take progesterone. I think I have been overdoing it lately with workouts and so on...and probably not drinking enough. definitely need to rest more.

happy to have seen my baby though. s/he had little arms & legs and was moving it was gorgeous. took me back to seeing dd when she was the same size <3


----------



## xanzaba

Has anyone experienced food changing how it tastes? For example, I bought a coconut water on a really hot day, and didn't notice that it was the pineapple flavor. Although it's usually my favorite flavor, I felt like I was being poisoned- it was just very bitter. Then I had some eggplant the other day, and it tasted exactly the same!

I've had some normal aversions- DH made salmon yesterday and it wasn't as cooked as I would have liked it. The texture was so weird to me, I had to spit it out. In general, anytime I want something to eat I think pasta, and I have to force myself to eat meat, fish or chicken to make sure I'm eating enough protein. I would happily eat a vegetarian curry with lots of rice and almonds on top every meal of every day, and I guess I could get protein from lentils or chickpeas. Should I be concerned about my carb cravings/ lack of interest in proteins?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I wouldn't worry, I just eat what I have to to survive in 1st tri! 

I mainly like beige coloured carbs and processed noodles. It is very odd.


----------



## Perplexed

I am the same now in 1st tri...only crave carbs and hate my usual proteins and veggies. Hoping I can go back to normal in 2nd tri. I liked how I was with healthy food! Grilled or baked fish/chicken and veggies. 

Some things do taste different...can't quite put my finger on it but they do! I also really like noodles this pregnancy!


----------



## sharnw

I'm off salads and veges. All I want is carbs too.

Pregnancy does weird things lol. 

With dd I ate salads in 1st. This time.. Nooooopee


----------



## Oswin

We just used disposable liners with cloth, but if you're breastfeeding you don't need to worry really as the poo just dissolves! I loved cloth, and always remember being SO confused feeling like I was learning a new language or something at first, but by the time R was born I was fluent and advising other people :rofl: I really love all the steep learning curves that come with parenting! 

I've found some food taste different to me. It breaks my heart!! 

It's my (24th!) birthday tomorrow and we're off on a little holiday, so I'm not sure how often I'll be able to get on, so sending you all love and congrats to those who have found baby's hb!


----------



## northern_me

Thanks Oswin! I think we will use disposable liners out and about. 

I'm officially creeped out ladies. I was lying in bed this morning and I could feel this slow, creeping feeling going across my abdomen. It felt like if you have a bug crawling across your skin. It was the grossest feeling in the world!! I know it's supposed to be cute and whatever, and I never felt like it with DD but I am finding these subtle movements so creepy!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I know what you are talking about. I gained over 60 lbs. with my son. Before that, I was already critical of my body and my weight. At the end of my pregnancy, I just wanted to be a healthy weight. I didn't care about how skinny. And it took me 2 years to get the weight off. But it felt good in the end. I am trying to watch myself this time so that I don't have to struggle like that again. And it would be great to feel really fit during pregnancy. I've heard the more in shape you are, the better your labor is. I hope to find out how that is. 
I like what you said about appreciating your body. I think somehow pregnancy changes our view of our bodies. Somehow we can accept that a body doesn't have to be one specific way to be beautiful.

Xanzaba- YES! Food has been tasting different to me since about 5 weeks and it just keeps getting more and more that way. It started out with pickles being disgusting to me. That broke my heart, because my nickname as a child was "pickle" because I love to eat pickles that much. And just this week, after eating my favorite key lime greek yogurt for the past few weeks, I did not like the taste. It was too sour. I tried another one thinking maybe it was just that one. But it wasn't. I just didn't like the taste anymore. I cannot stand steak at all this pregnancy. Ground beef is okay, but I seem to only want it once during the week and then I don't want it at all after that. I prefer grilled chicken right now as the only meat I really want. Another funny thing that is different is that I want my pasta in a light olive oil sauce and not tomato sauce. My husband made pasta last night. And I hadn't said anything to him about not wanting tomato sauce (since he's cooking I am thankful and don't want to be picky), but I was SO thankful when I saw he made an herb sauce with olive oil for it. I am a little sad that I am losing a taste for some of my favorite foods. But I'm also glad I have healthy cravings. I don't seem to like salmon either. My husband made that the other day and I didn't like the taste of it. I am not at all concerned about my lack of interest in proteins. I just think it's one of those things that just happens when you are pregnant sometimes.

Oswin- HAPPY BIRTHDAY (early)!! I hope you all have a great trip! 

Maggz- That is great that you found the heartbeat! I bet it brings to much joy to hear that little heart beating away. :)

Northern- That sounds like a very strange feeling. Do you have to stop and remind yourself that's the baby and not a bug? I could imagine that would feel very different. I never felt my son in the beginning. So, I am kind of excited about anything I feel. Although I think my baby may have changed positions. Because I was feeling a lot the past few days, and starting last night, the movements started getting more subtle again. Boo

I hope everyone is having a great day! All of nausea and fatigue seems to be gone now. I haven't felt sick in days. But the food aversions just keep getting more intense. AND my bump is getting bigger. I don't think I will be able to hide it next week. I am in my last pair of non-maternity shorts and they are getting tight. I need to go shopping. I need to find shorts because it is very hot here.
Oh jeez- That was another long post! Sorry to be so long-winded again.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I had to come on here and share this! After I mentioned about how I can't hide the bump much longer. I just went to take a picture to compare it to last week. And holy moly! I have popped out! I want to post last week's picture with this week's one to show the difference. I can't believe how much my bump has grown already. I also got on the scale and am down 2 lbs. So maybe I just have water weight fluctuating.
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-10 12.24.46.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12









2014-09-18 11.22.39.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Oswin

Wow Rebecca that's a fantastic bump!!


----------



## xanzaba

Wow, Rebecca! That's some bump you have there.

I'm going between wanting to see the bump and being glad it's not obvious. For my job, November to January is really important, and I'll be applying for jobs this year. I'm not sure how much it would impact getting hired, as I would only start at the earliest late next summer, but you never know how people will react. I seem to be doing well between being tall and wearing dark colors and scarves. Fortunately my boss, who I had to tell because of the early issues, is super supportive and keeps telling me I don't look pregnant. She just had a baby in May and really knows how to reassure a pregnant woman :)


----------



## sarahok

Northern, I was about to ask the same question about cloth diapering. So thanks for asking and thanks ladies for sharing your experiences. I'm kind of torn. On one hand, I would love to use cloth. I have a good friend who did and swears her baby never had a diaper rash, and it was just a very positive experience. Also, I try to be pretty environmentally friendly. But then another part of me thinks, Ugh, I'm going to be getting used to soooo much new stuff as a first time mom. Learning to breastfeed, not getting much sleep, trying to heal up after labor, without having to think about doing laundry all the time. I think I will just buy some disposable newborn diapers, then take it from there. If I feel like it's manageable, then I'll try out some cloth after that. 

Rebecca, what a great bump! Now I am curious if I took a picture if mine has grown too! Oh, and never worry about writing a novel! I like to read everyone's thoughts and musings. 

Thanks all for your feedback about weight gain/loss. I love the conversation that followed about body image and how having a baby changed some of your feelings about your body. I have never been super fixated on my body. Like most women, always wouldn't have minded losing about 5 lbs, but not really worried about it. But I think it's so great to hear how your perspectives changed. I feel like being pregnant and having a child really shows you the marvel of your body in a way you'd never appreciate otherwise. "Are you kidding? I created a human? My body's amazing!!"


----------



## northern_me

Wow Rebecca! You certainly have popped!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

8+4 third baby bump/bloat :flower:

https://i62.tinypic.com/e5p91w.jpg


----------



## northern_me

Cute bump! I don't feel like I've changed since last week so I'm not taking a weekly pic.


----------



## Button#

Great bump pics. Amelie your picture reminded me I've lost one of my sea bands and it's driving me nuts! I hate it when I lose things.


----------



## hairftsher

Suzy18 said:


> hairftsher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hairftsher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy18 said:
> 
> 
> I have my NT scan results back and everything is fine. My baby looked amazing with a strong heartbeat of 170 and was given the following odds:
> Trisomy 21 - 1:4771
> Trisomy 18 - 1:11350
> Trisomy 13 - 1:35688
> Everything was low risk so I won't need additional testing. These results are great considering I'm 35 and that had an impact on the odds.
> And here's a picture of my beautiful baby O:) I'm so in love!
> 
> Welcome Sher!
> 
> How many weeks days were you for the Ultrasound?! Your baby is beautiful. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was 11 weeks & 5 days but the baby measured ahead at 12 weeks & 2 days with 5,85 cm O:)Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say! Your baby looks much more developed than mine. (It actually amazes me the difference between 10.5 weeks & 12.5 weeks, it's literally the difference between a baby blop & a real baby!)
> 
> What was the babies heartbeat? :)Click to expand...
> 
> What a cute picture! My baby's HB was 170. What about yours?
> I agree, what a difference in just 2 weeks!Click to expand...

179 at 10 weeks 3 days


----------



## sarahok

Okay, had to post a few pics from my appt today. I feel kind of bad for you ladies who haven't gotten to see your babies yet. But then I though, well I hope instead of feeling bad, you like to see pics because you know your baby's about the same stage! 

Baby wouldn't let us get a good profile shot, because it had its hand up around its face the whole time. So here's one that looks like it's playing "Peekaboo", one that doesn't show the body too well but you can see the fingers and toes so well, and the best profile we could get. :)
 



Attached Files:







peekaboo10w5d.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









babytoes10w5d.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









baby profile 10w5d.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Button#

Lovely scan pics sarah


----------



## maggz

Aw those are so cute sarah! 

Those are some great bumps Amelie and Rebecca! :) I kinda wish I would just start showing... so much waiting lol. 

As for cravings I'm completely opposite to some of you! I only want meat, I don't even want sides I just want a steak and bbq sauce :haha: As for carbs I like bread and can eat a lot of it and sometimes I want straight up pasta, tomato based though! DH was craving alfredo the other day and I was like eww haha. Then I made risotto with our steaks on Monday and I couldn't even eat it it smelled so gross to me! 
I'm completely off chicken, I used to buy rotisserie chicken all the time and use throughout the week and I just cringe at the thought of it. So weird! 

I guess they want what they want, the babes ;)


----------



## Scottish

Aww gorgeous scan pics and bumps ladies! My bump is beginning I think !

I got weighed at my booking in appointment and was 2 kg heavier than pre bfp! I gained so much with ds I think about 3 stone eek and only lost 1 stone before this pregnancy so I have my work cut out for me after this baby lol

It's voting day here in Scotland !!! 15 mins left until voting ends and tomorrow we could be an independent country. Exciting night here out in the streets :)


----------



## maggz

And I have to add I've been dying for some Indian food! Usually I love mexican but the thought of burritos or enchiladas grosses me out right now, however, indian or even chinese sounds so appetizing! Curry, tikka masala, fried rice... yummy in my belly


----------



## northern_me

I love the scan pics! I keep telling myself that by Oct 30th I'm going to have a very well formed kiddo in there!


----------



## Kalabear

Scottish what a fun day! 

Beautiful bumps and scan pics ladies! I think I finally properly pooped this last week...I will post a pic soon. 

Today was not a great day for sickness but my DH is cooking me dinner now....such a sweetheart!


----------



## maggz

Kala Haha I know it's a typo but I still laughed. Yes I'm 5. :rofl:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- Great scan picture! Keep on sharing. I love seeing scan pics.

Maggz- Your cravings are the opposite of mine! LOL Except I do crave Chinese food...mostly orange chicken. 

I didn't start showing until somewhere into the 2nd trimester with my first pregnancy. I even compared pictures and my bump is the same size now as it was at 19 weeks with my son.


----------



## Beanonorder

I wrote this lovely long post and my stupid phone lost it and then told me I was double posting!

Maggz I also had a good giggle at the typo - you aren't alone!

Lovely bumps! Rebecca I'm the same as you with growing rapidly! I'm the same size now a I was at 20 weeks with dd. I'm so glad I'm 12 weeks next week and a few days after that we have a week holiday. I'll be almost 14 weeks when we come back and I can tell everyone at work. 
Its so nice to hear about those of you who appreciate your bodies more after pregnancy. I wish I could say the same! I have always had body image issues and they just became worse after having a baby. Even though my measurements and weight showed I was a similar size to pre-pregnancy I just looked in the mirror and saw BIG! It worries me how I'm going to be after this one. I'm hoping I'll be more pro-active with exercise now and afterwards so that the weight comes off a bit faster. I have a severe sweet tooth and that really doesn't help! 

Northern (and anyone else who's interested) the website for the cloth nappies is alvababy.com. 
My friend is environmentally conscious and cloth obsessed. With her first she did loads of research she was advised to use disposables in the beginning (by another cloth supporter!) because as a new mom there is such a learning curve with so many things. Although it is really easy to find your groove with cloth, you are trying to balance so many things that it can seem overwhelming. Especially if you end up with a c-section. Hope that helps someone!


----------



## hairftsher

northern_me said:


> I love the scan pics! I keep telling myself that by Oct 30th I'm going to have a very well formed kiddo in there!

Most definitely! And it'll look like a real baby, not a blob. (Not that our blobs aren't adorable, but I think it'll be so overwhelmingly beautiful for you!)


----------



## Beanonorder

Ok, I think I've realised the problem with posts... The moderators need to check it because of the website. Sorry if multiple posts comes up from me!


----------



## northern_me

This has been the worst day so far for nausea and vomiting. I do home visits for work and I pushed through and even managed to go to aquazumba but it was basically a form of torture. I was puking in my car in between home visits. I've spent the whole night laying down with nobody allowed in the bathroom across from my bedroom so I can run and puke when I need to. If I was running to use the washroom on top of it I would swear it's the stomach flu. So brutal!


----------



## maggz

Ugh that sucks northern you'd think it should be passing by now?! 

I guess I'll eat my words, just went out and got chicken to make tikka masala. No consistency ladies! :haha:


----------



## hairftsher

northern_me said:


> This has been the worst day so far for nausea and vomiting. I do home visits for work and I pushed through and even managed to go to aquazumba but it was basically a form of torture. I was puking in my car in between home visits. I've spent the whole night laying down with nobody allowed in the bathroom across from my bedroom so I can run and puke when I need to. If I was running to use the washroom on top of it I would swear it's the stomach flu. So brutal!

hopefully by week 14 you'll be all said & done with the vomiting!!! xo


----------



## TaraCathryn

maggz said:


> Kala Haha I know it's a typo but I still laughed. Yes I'm 5. :rofl:

Thank you for saying it, I laughed for five solid minutes!:rofl:

I have gained between 4 & 6 lbs. since my BFP. I'm not stressing about it too much, but I just don't want to be the hot mess I was with dd... And it does scare me a little that I'll put back on weight I've fought so hard to get off, especially being 30 this time around. As long as I don't put on more than is healthy, everything will be okay! :thumbup:

Northern, I'm so sorry your ms was so awful today! I hope that was its last hurrah and you'll be free of it now!

The last couple of days have been crazy. We've been looking at houses, trying to figure out if we can move. I have also been debating about trying to keep my job. Then at the end of the day today my boss pulled me into his office and told me that they need someone in my position working 5 days a week (I currently work 3). And truthfully I agree with him, but I can't do it, especially not long term. So I may be being replaced a good deal sooner than I expected. I'm really not sure how I feel about this, or what to say to him on Monday! DH still wants me to wait to tell them about my "condition" (haha) until after my 12-week appt., but I don't want to be dishonest for 2.5 weeks and then change my tune. This company has been good to me & I want to do the best I can for them. But we really need my income to prepare for this baby. I'm very stressed about this! :shrug: 

Would you guys tell or wait in this situation?


----------



## ssjad

Haha kalabear, please no photos! !

Scottish, how exciting! 

Afm I STILL haven't booked my 12 wk scan, nor had my blood test. Both my babies have been sick with colds this week and life has been put on hold.
Seeing other people's ultrasound photos is making me feel more motivated to get on it though.


----------



## maggz

Hmm Tara that's a tough one, so if you don't take the 5 days a week you will be replaced completely or will you be able to keep your three days at all?
Is there a possibility to hire someone part time with you?
If it depends on you keeping your job and you like it, I would probably have a frank talk with my boss, tell him you don't want to leave and see if they could hire someone to work with you until you go on leave?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Thanks, Maggz. I do like the job, a lot. But realistically, they need one full-time person for continuity. And, honestly, my degree is in writing. When I go back to work after this baby it shouldn't be as an admin; it's not fulfilling, just comfortable & safe. I guess really I'm just scared of saying that to my boss and what it will mean for the next 7 months! I'm unsure of whether to tell them I'm pregnant on Monday like I want to, or wait like DH wants. I don't know whether they have the ability to humor my financial need to work at least through the end of the year. And I have no idea where I'll go from here.

Aah sorry! I have no one else to talk to atm so thank you!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I personally would tell them. Why are you not able to work 5 days a week until you go off work?


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish! Gutted with the result! I stopped watching as soon as alloa gave the no result! X


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, I'm _able_ to aside from appointments, etc., and I'll work as much as I can for now. But it isn't worth the trade-offs for me long-term. :shrug: I recognize how spoiled I am to be able to make that choice.

I do think I'll tell my boss Monday considering the circumstances... hope I can get DH on board with that.

Did I tell you ladies that, after multiple reminders to keep it to herself, my mother outed me to one of the moms at dd's school? I'm livid with her! (Then she told me the gender of my cousin's baby despite my cousin wanting it kept a secret.) I have a feeling she has told other people, too. I swear, if my daughter hears about this from anyone but me, I'm going to snap! :dohh:

Sorry I keep posting. Can't sleep. :sleep:


----------



## maggz

Yeah gotcha Tara, but I think I'd tell him as well. Especially since you're gonna be telling him in only 2 weeks anyways, and this is all going on now. Good luck with it all! 
What?? How is it that people don't understand it's NOT theirs to share?! I would be furious too. Maybe you better tell your daughter before she finds out from her friends at school :/ 

Hey Scot-ladies I was surprised at the results! What did you vote?


----------



## Scottish

Totally gutted Kirsty I been up since 5am, I had high hopes but unfortunately not to be for us. Very sad day here

Maggz I voted yes x


----------



## Beanonorder

I was just coming on to ask the Scottish ladies how they felt. I work with a bunch of British and they've been following the results all day. All the ones here wanted it to be no so I was keen to find someone who said yes. Sorry it didn't go your way! 

Seeing as my other posts don't seem to be coming up the name of the site for cloth nappies is alvababy. Take a look, they've got some gorgeous stuff.

Tara I completely understand. I was mostly just curious of there was something actually preventing you working more. Just me being nosy!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Maggz I voted yes aswell x


----------



## northern_me

So much happened while I slept! I can see how that is disappointing to the people that voted yes!


----------



## Tove

Hi girls. Sorry I've been missing these last few days, I'm travelling with work and I've been very busy. I'm having horrible headaches at the moment, from the time I wake up until I go to sleep. It's a type of pressure headache so I suspect it's stress related and nothing I do makes me feel better. Ugh! Any tips on how to relieve it?

Still counting down to my first scan next week! So exciting to finally see the baby! Only five days to go now and since I'm away from home being so busy time passes so much faster :)

Rebecca, cute bump - you have really popped this last week! Mine is not quite there yet, but it sure is hard to hide from my collegues! I see some of them glancing at my belly, but besides those who so bluntly congratulated my on my pregnancy last week most of them have class and haven't said anything.

Interesting to read about the cloth diapers. I've never heard about them before, maybe they are not very common in my country. I like the thought of not producing so much trash and wasting resources, but I don't think I can do all that washing and cleaning!


----------



## xanzaba

Tara- I've never been in this situation before, but I did have a health scare in which I was a lot less productive than before. I thought I could just tough it out, and tried for a month, but my boss finally asked me what was going on. It was a great relief to tell him what was going on- I hated him to think I was just not keeping up.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay I'm 10 weeks today!!!!! :-D


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tara- I would tell. When I was pregnant with my son I told early because of my sch and some complications that caused me to need more frequent appointments. I was so glad when I told because I found out that they were going to start evaluating me for performance issues! When they found out I was pregnant, they were much more understanding. I was even given an amount of time during the day I was allowed to go take a nap if I wanted one! I just feel it's better for your superiors to understand your whole situation before making big decisions for both them and you.

Scottish- How disappointing! I was really hoping the end result would have been yes. As I followed it, it would have been a great thing for your country right now. I have been to Scotland once, and I absolutely loved it there. What an interesting, beautiful country. Not that that has anything to do with your independence. I just wanted to say that I loved Scotland. 

Tove- If you don't want to tell, I understand. But what country do you live in? Just curious about where they don't have cloth diapers.

Kirsty- Happy 10 weeks!

I got into a huge fight with my husband yesterday that is still kind of lingering. He really hurt my feelings although he didn't intend to. But what frustrates me about him is that if he hurts your feelings and doesn't mean to, he just thinks your feelings shouldn't be hurt because he didn't mean to hurt them. His sister is the exact same way. So, I personally think it has something to do with the way they were raised. I have really tried to explain to him that it doesn't matter if you meant to hurt someone's feelings or not. If you did it, you should at least try to care that the person's feelings were hurt and show them that you really didn't intend to make them feel bad. He's gotten better about it over the years the more we have talked about it. He used to be much more insensitive. But he still does it from time to time. And he thinks we should meet halfway. For example, he will show more concern for my feelings but that I should also try to not always expect him to "say the right thing." Anyway, a large part of it is probably pregnancy hormones. I just got mad that he hurt my feelings and didn't want to apologize for it but just told me not to be so upset. I hope we will sort it out before the weekend starts.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! Man I have missed so much! I tried to keep up while working the last 3 days but 3 days in a row at my job is exhausting especially in the first trimester. I went to bed Wed night at 9:30pm, way earlier than usual.

Rebecca, how you have popped! So cute! 

Sorry to the Scottish girls, I was hoping for you :growlmad:

Maggz, I'm so thrilled you found babies heartbeat!! It's a great feeling isn't it?? :headspin:

Tara I agree with the others, I'd tell your boss especially with what's going on and how you feel about the company. 2 weeks is a long time when you are feeling anxious about your job!

Northern, I'm so sorry your HG came back, I hope today is better!

Sara the scans are so cute! I'm happy you posted them, because we all love to see them! And we all love to post our own when we finally get them!

About the cloth diapers..I've really thought about them and DH and I actually talked about them a bit, I think I'll do some research myself, they aren't super popular in the US, but the money they'd save, and the waste they'd save is enticing. I may do what Beanonorder said (I think it was you hehe) and start with newborn disposable and when I get my bearings give the cloth a try. I know none of my friends have used them. I know my mom did with me..34 years ago! But they also had a diaper service that came and picked up the dirty and replaced with clean..boy that would be nice!

Sorry girls, I've been gone so darn long this is gonna be a long one!

Name wise, I LOVE the names you all have picked out! We aren't certain of a boys name, but for a girl we (I) like Cassidee Ann. My oldest niece's name is Cassie and the youngest is Sidnee so I thought that way I could kinda name her after both of them, my Mom's middle name was Ann and that's what she went by. For a boy we are toying with Blaze. It's unique and strong, and it's a family name on my side, it's my gg-grandfather's name, and he was the first person (other than native americans) to settle in a neighboring county when he immigrated from France. Has a neat story to it at least. 

Afm, I was lucky at work because the fatigue wasn't terrible, the dizziness was a bit worse yesterday several times but tolerable. Today I am really quite nauseated which is a first for a while, but on a good note, after two days of not finding baby on the doppler, I found it this morning right away!! Good strong heartbeat between 178-180 from what I can tell by counting, still too faint (with all my fluff) for the doppler to read it.


----------



## Dini

RebeccaR19 said:


> I got into a huge fight with my husband yesterday that is still kind of lingering. He really hurt my feelings although he didn't intend to. But what frustrates me about him is that if he hurts your feelings and doesn't mean to, he just thinks your feelings shouldn't be hurt because he didn't mean to hurt them. His sister is the exact same way. So, I personally think it has something to do with the way they were raised. I have really tried to explain to him that it doesn't matter if you meant to hurt someone's feelings or not. If you did it, you should at least try to care that the person's feelings were hurt and show them that you really didn't intend to make them feel bad. He's gotten better about it over the years the more we have talked about it. He used to be much more insensitive. But he still does it from time to time. And he thinks we should meet halfway. For example, he will show more concern for my feelings but that I should also try to not always expect him to "say the right thing." Anyway, a large part of it is probably pregnancy hormones. I just got mad that he hurt my feelings and didn't want to apologize for it but just told me not to be so upset. I hope we will sort it out before the weekend starts.


Oh almost forgot, I'm so sorry Rebecca..men can be so insensitive sometimes. My DH acts like that as well, if he doesn't mean to hurt me and he does he figures it should all be good. He's been better about it lately though since being pregnant. I hope you sort it out so you can enjoy your weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## Kalabear

maggz said:


> Kala Haha I know it's a typo but I still laughed. Yes I'm 5. :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: omg hahahaha you guys I just laughed so hard my boss was asking me if everything was okay!!

No pics I promise!!!


----------



## Kalabear

RebeccaR19 said:


> Tara- I would tell. When I was pregnant with my son I told early because of my sch and some complications that caused me to need more frequent appointments. I was so glad when I told because I found out that they were going to start evaluating me for performance issues! When they found out I was pregnant, they were much more understanding. I was even given an amount of time during the day I was allowed to go take a nap if I wanted one! I just feel it's better for your superiors to understand your whole situation before making big decisions for both them and you.
> 
> Scottish- How disappointing! I was really hoping the end result would have been yes. As I followed it, it would have been a great thing for your country right now. I have been to Scotland once, and I absolutely loved it there. What an interesting, beautiful country. Not that that has anything to do with your independence. I just wanted to say that I loved Scotland.
> 
> Tove- If you don't want to tell, I understand. But what country do you live in? Just curious about where they don't have cloth diapers.
> 
> Kirsty- Happy 10 weeks!
> 
> I got into a huge fight with my husband yesterday that is still kind of lingering. He really hurt my feelings although he didn't intend to. But what frustrates me about him is that if he hurts your feelings and doesn't mean to, he just thinks your feelings shouldn't be hurt because he didn't mean to hurt them. His sister is the exact same way. So, I personally think it has something to do with the way they were raised. I have really tried to explain to him that it doesn't matter if you meant to hurt someone's feelings or not. If you did it, you should at least try to care that the person's feelings were hurt and show them that you really didn't intend to make them feel bad. He's gotten better about it over the years the more we have talked about it. He used to be much more insensitive. But he still does it from time to time. And he thinks we should meet halfway. For example, he will show more concern for my feelings but that I should also try to not always expect him to "say the right thing." Anyway, a large part of it is probably pregnancy hormones. I just got mad that he hurt my feelings and didn't want to apologize for it but just told me not to be so upset. I hope we will sort it out before the weekend starts.

Sorry about this Hun :hugs: I've had to tell my DH a couple times to go easy on me because he jokes a lot and it can get to be too much especially when I'm not feeling well. I think men just don't realize how fragile our feelings can be during pregnancy.


----------



## xkirstyx

I never said the names I like so far! For a boy we like Logan and for a girl Freya. 

I thought you're meant to start feeling better at 10 weeks???? Iv started getting braxton hicks! And I feel so so so sick and my boobs are killing me! They stopped being sore at 7 weeks!


----------



## Dini

I live Freya! So cute!! 

Sorry you aren't feeling well Kirsty. Seems we are both getting our symptoms back.


----------



## xkirstyx

I love it aswell. DH isn't so sure now tho since he found out that's what his dad wanted to call his sister. DH wants Eva or Ava but that's one of the name his little sister wants when she has a baby but DH said tough since we are expecting and he really wants it! Argh part of me is hoping it's a boy now so I don't need to deal with it lol!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks Dini and Kalabear! It feels more comforting to know other men are the same way. He really didn't say anything THAT bad. He just said he didn't like one of my new maternity tops. But it hurt my feelings because just up until that point I was really trying not to look like a slob. I was trying to look cute. And I went through 3 shirts before I picked one I thought was great. And then he said he didn't like it. So, it hurt my feelings. He doesn't see it as a big deal. My feelings were hurt because I had gone to so much trouble. I explained that to him. He explained that he was clearly clueless to that. But I just want him to say he is sorry. I don't know why that is so hard to do. That's what I'm still annoyed about.


----------



## northern_me

Men sometimes! Luckily my OH has 5 sisters and has learned to not even comment on clothes/hair etc unless he is saying something positive.

I had another doctor's appointment today. He said my weak/dizzy spells are actually from low blood pressure, not low blood sugar like I thought. So now I'm tachycardic and have low blood pressure. Who would have thought that was even possible!


----------



## maggz

Wow kirsty that's funny Freyja is one of my favorites as well - I just don't think this is a girl I have haha. I would spell it with a j in there cause it's a viking name, originally Icelandic, and that's how we pronounce it (it's still Fray-ya, we pronounce j like you guys do y). Anyways just thought it was funny, didn't expect anyone to have that on their list! 

Rebecca my DH does the same thing - he thinks my expectations are too high for him and what I *think* or *expect* him to say and/or do. It's frustrating for sure but they really just aren't as good at communicating as we are (most guys anyways). Sorry he hurt your feelings, I hope you guys work it out. 

On another note someone mentioned hypnobirthing in another thread and I feel like some of you talked about it before?? Anyways I went online and found an instructor that lives close and I really wanna do the classes and have a virtually pain free birth! Any stories from you guys about it?


----------



## northern_me

Maggz we had a discussion about hypnobirthing in here! I'm looking into it. My friend did it and she said she had a totally pain free delivery.


----------



## xkirstyx

Maggz it's a very common name in Scotland! My other two have Scottish names and I looked online for other names that would go nicely with my two and I fell in love with it! I know a few kids called Freya. I like the way you would spell it. Iv never seen it like that before x


----------



## maggz

Yeah I'm down for anything that'll make it more calm and pain free! Let's see what DH thinks haha :) Although honestly every time I mention something about the birth, he's like "that's all you babe" :haha: I suggested we go to San Fransisco cause they have the only hospital in the state that does gas and air, and he just said "sure if we can get you up there that's fine" :) He's obviously intent on giving me anything I want hahaha


----------



## maggz

Really kirsty I didn't know! Well it makes sense since the vikings were there, it's funny there's lots of Icelandic names in Scotland, like towns and stuff. What are your other babies' names?


----------



## xkirstyx

Jack and Emily


----------



## maggz

I've always loved Emily! Haha seems like we have similar taste in names... ;)


----------



## RebeccaR19

I worked out for the first time today in almost 2 months! I had planned on getting back into the routine after my fatigue was going away and I was feeling better. And I have been lazy about it because being out of the routine had me feeling less inclined to go. But it was my son who motivated me! He said, "Mommy, we need to go to the Y today." And I looked at the clock (it was 9 AM). Child care closes at 11 and there is a class I was going to on Fridays at 10 AM. I realized I had plenty of time to go. So, I said okay.
I did this class called CC 30/30, which is 30 minutes of step aerobics and 30 minutes of core work. I did not stay for the 30 minutes of core work today. Doing the step aerobics, I started out doing the high impact stuff like jumping jacks, jumping up onto the step, and I was feeling sick. So, I decided to start choosing the low impact options. The instructor shows you how to do it both ways. Then I started worrying that maybe I shouldn't be jumping around at all while pregnant and I got kind of worried about that. Does anyone know if it is dangerous for the baby to jump? I hope I didn't do too much of it.


----------



## xkirstyx

maggz said:


> I've always loved Emily! Haha seems like we have similar taste in names... ;)

Haha love it! Holly was always my first choice but I gave that name to my dog! Haha


----------



## northern_me

RebeccaR19 said:


> I worked out for the first time today in almost 2 months! I had planned on getting back into the routine after my fatigue was going away and I was feeling better. And I have been lazy about it because being out of the routine had me feeling less inclined to go. But it was my son who motivated me! He said, "Mommy, we need to go to the Y today." And I looked at the clock (it was 9 AM). Child care closes at 11 and there is a class I was going to on Fridays at 10 AM. I realized I had plenty of time to go. So, I said okay.
> I did this class called CC 30/30, which is 30 minutes of step aerobics and 30 minutes of core work. I did not stay for the 30 minutes of core work today. Doing the step aerobics, I started out doing the high impact stuff like jumping jacks, jumping up onto the step, and I was feeling sick. So, I decided to start choosing the low impact options. The instructor shows you how to do it both ways. Then I started worrying that maybe I shouldn't be jumping around at all while pregnant and I got kind of worried about that. Does anyone know if it is dangerous for the baby to jump? I hope I didn't do too much of it.

The doctor told me it was ok to continue with regular Zumba along with aquazumba, just not to get my heart rate up TOO much. He said the jumping is fine.


----------



## xanzaba

Kirsty- my friend and office mate has a daughter named Freya. He's 1/2 Scottish and his wife is English. I think it's a lovely name and would suit a strong young lady. She's a doll, very happy and lovely.


----------



## sarahok

Rebecca, I definitely wouldn't worry about the jumping you already did. I was doing the lower options when I was going to classes at the Y before my bleeding started. Since then, I've just been walking so I don't aggravate anything. But I'm excited to get back to classes once the 2nd trimester starts. I don't think jumping hurts anything at all, but you just want to do what feels right for your body and make sure your heart rate isn't getting too high and you aren't overheating. They say a good measure is if you are able to still carry on a conversation and not completely out of breath, you're good. 

Thank you all for the kind words about my U/S pictures. It was so lovely to have a long visit with baby. I'm so in love with those little arms and legs and fingers and toes! :D


----------



## Button#

Yay just found baby on my Doppler!


----------



## northern_me

Yay Button! So exciting!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca that sounds like my DH exactly! I'm like, can you just apologize? Apologizing is like poison to him. :dohh: I love him and he has few flaws as a man, but ugh that one does burn me up! 

You all have such lovely names picked out! I'm so unsure for mine! I had a girl name I liked for a long time, Azalea, that I'm suddenly not as keen on; I now like Ivy, which I believe I stole from someone here! And for a boy, my grandfather I never met was Jack; my sister claimed it then never used it, so I might. I am awful at boys' names!

Thanks for all of your advice. I'll tell my boss my situation Monday and hopefully I'll get a long transition out. :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tara- Yes! My husband hates apologizing. When we were first together, he said saying you were sorry was weak. And he believed (and pretty much still believes) that it's better to just show you are sorry with your actions than to say it. He's not very verbal at all. He always thinks actions are more important. But I have explained to him that I feel like I'm trying to watch him to decode if he's sorry and it would really help to just hear it sometimes.
He no longer believes apologizing is weak. He does apologize for things now. But he only apologizes if he feels like it's something he can fix. So, like for the comment he made, he probably won't apologize because he didn't mean anything by it and doesn't know if he can live up to always saying things that don't hurt my feelings.
I am feeling better now. He's been very nice and his actions have shown he does care. I'll take that.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I found baby on doppler for the first time too! 

Bouncing between 141 and 165bpm :flower:


----------



## Eidson23

RebeccaR19 said:


> I worked out for the first time today in almost 2 months! I had planned on getting back into the routine after my fatigue was going away and I was feeling better. And I have been lazy about it because being out of the routine had me feeling less inclined to go. But it was my son who motivated me! He said, "Mommy, we need to go to the Y today." And I looked at the clock (it was 9 AM). Child care closes at 11 and there is a class I was going to on Fridays at 10 AM. I realized I had plenty of time to go. So, I said okay.
> I did this class called CC 30/30, which is 30 minutes of step aerobics and 30 minutes of core work. I did not stay for the 30 minutes of core work today. Doing the step aerobics, I started out doing the high impact stuff like jumping jacks, jumping up onto the step, and I was feeling sick. So, I decided to start choosing the low impact options. The instructor shows you how to do it both ways. Then I started worrying that maybe I shouldn't be jumping around at all while pregnant and I got kind of worried about that. Does anyone know if it is dangerous for the baby to jump? I hope I didn't do too much of it.

My wife does T25, jumping is fine lol. As long as you feel okay doing it. Just listen to your body :)


----------



## Eidson23

We have another u/s on Sept 29! So excited. It's the one you need before 13 weeks? It's look for abnormalities? It was optional, we're keeping the baby regardless, we just want to see baby as much as possible :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca my dh is also insensitive like that. I'm the one with issues apologising but I often feel like his apologies are fake and he's not actually sorry. 

Kirsty I don't generally share my names but Logan is also our boys name. I love it and it's basically the only boys name dh and I agree on! We're having a hard time with girls names. We like a few but can't quite settle on one. 

Its 6:30 on Saturday morning and I've already been up for an hour. I want to cry! Dd just doesn't want to sleep later.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson23 said:


> We have another u/s on Sept 29! So excited. It's the one you need before 13 weeks? It's look for abnormalities? It was optional, we're keeping the baby regardless, we just want to see baby as much as possible :happydance:

Me too! Same type of scan. Same day! :) I have been counting down! Just 2 more weekends to go.


----------



## counting

Lil' bean today at 11w5d. Bad picture taken on a very old machine, but you can see bean's head(head down position facing the probe), his/her little hands wrapped around their head, and a bit of the body and legs, faintly. You can also see the hemorrhage behind the placenta :/(long dark line running alongside the sac). Doctor says baby is doing well despite it, strong and well developed but I'll find out more on Tuesday at the high risk ultrasound clinic. https://i59.tinypic.com/67pnbm.jpg


----------



## maggz

Yay counting that's so cute that the head is down like that :) aw

Eidson yeah it's called an NT scan I believe, mine is Oct 10 just booked it today. And my second dr appt is Oct 6 so that's gonna be a doctor's week for me! 
I'm actually not sure if I really wanna go still for the NT scan, I've read so many threads on here where they're like 1:50 for down syndrome or something and that would just freak me out. Especially since I've read SO many reply that theirs was like that but everything was fine. I don't know seems like unnecessary worrying. Blah...


----------



## counting

One thing I find difficult is with the hemorrhage, the few friends I've told IRL don't really know what to say. One is just a few weeks behind me in pregnancy, one is in 3rd tri. One asked what caused the bleed. Bad luck seems like such an inadequate response. It's so scary not knowing. I'm almost in the second trimester and I still can't relax at all. *sigh*

Oh and Maggz, the NT scan is really fun. With my son he wiggled around a lot, and you get to see and amazing view of their little faces! Most babies have a normal measurement, it can be nerve wracking, but seeing your LO, that is awesome :)


----------



## ssjad

Yay I'm 12 weeks today - WHOOHOO!!!

Northern, tachycardia is the body's usual response to low blood pressure. When the blood pressure is low (very common in pregnancy), the heart has to work harder to keep the blood moving around the body.

Rebecca, I'm more like the man in my relationship. I seem to hurt OH's feelings constantly. I actually get annoyed with him for being so sensitive. If he wasn't hurt so frequently I think I'd care more that I hurt him, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hairftsher

maggz said:


> Yay counting that's so cute that the head is down like that :) aw
> 
> Eidson yeah it's called an NT scan I believe, mine is Oct 10 just booked it today. And my second dr appt is Oct 6 so that's gonna be a doctor's week for me!
> I'm actually not sure if I really wanna go still for the NT scan, I've read so many threads on here where they're like 1:50 for down syndrome or something and that would just freak me out. Especially since I've read SO many reply that theirs was like that but everything was fine. I don't know seems like unnecessary worrying. Blah...

it's still really cool! i went for mine, but i wasn't as far along as i had thought so i got rebooked for september 24th. try not to stress about it, & think of it as just another time you get to see your baby. <3


----------



## RebeccaR19

ssjad said:


> Rebecca, I'm more like the man in my relationship. I seem to hurt OH's feelings constantly. I actually get annoyed with him for being so sensitive. If he wasn't hurt so frequently I think I'd care more that I hurt him, if you know what I mean.

Ha! That's probably how my husband feels! I can be pretty sensitive and pregnancy only makes me more sensitive.


----------



## Perplexed

yay for 12 weeks ssjad congrats! 

counting that u/s pic is so cute. I know how it feels though...the bleeding not having a reason. hopefully your next appointment can give you some answers.

I'm still having painful cramps :( I'm actually calling them contractions because that's how painful they are. will stop working out and take it easy for a while and hope they ease up. stay sticky little one.


----------



## Beanonorder

I eventually had to wake dh at 8:15 this morning because I have the most awful pain down my left side, from my rib cage to my hip bone. I'm almost sure it's nothing to do with baby. But I have no idea what it is. Maybe I've pulled something because of straining. I've been severely constipated. I feel so bad because it was his morning to sleep in and we had plans later on. Now I don't want to do anything.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, I'm so sorry for your pain! I hope it gets better! Rest and try some heat maybe. 

Maggz I feel the same about the NT scan but it's my only chance to see the baby before 20weeks so I'm doing it. I know I'll worry if the results are iffy but I also know that many people get those same results with a healthy baby.


----------



## sharnw

Yay for 12 weeks ladies :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Oh well that makes me feel better about going, I didn't know they had cool advanced scans in there... well duh. 

Haha talking about being emotional, my DH actually started counting the days that I didn't cry, he was wondering if I could make it a week :rofl:


----------



## Beanonorder

My dh is actually pissed at me for waking him up before 9. He doesn't even care that something is wrong with me.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Counting, I'm glad things are going well for you so far! Fingers crossed for you that the bleeding stops and you can breathe easy.

Perplexed,:hugs: I'm so sorry you're having such intense cramps, that is awful. I truly hope rest and hydration send them on their way. Thinking of you.

Maggz, I didn't do the first tri genetic screening/ NT scan with DD for the same reason--we didn't want to be unnecessarily worried, and at that time the only thing they could do if your risk was high was an amniocentesis, which we weren't willing to risk. But then when dd had echogenic bowel on her 20-week u/s, the neonatologist gave us grief bc the screening could have helped them narrow down the cause. (The cause, we learned after a great deal of tears and worry, was: Nothing.:dohh:) This time we've decided to do it, partly bc of that and partly bc if the results are high now they can do another blood test instead of the amnio. And partly for the chance to see our bean once more between now & 20 weeks!  BUT choosing NOT to do it is totally legitimate, and I understand it. You do what feels right for your family.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, that sucks! Seriously, these men sometimes... :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm not having the NT scan. I don't want the worry. Not after everything iv been through already x


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder- I hope you feel better soon. I'm surprised that other ppl's DH are the same as mine. With dd I woke up one night with intense pains I was screaming and crying. When he finally woke up he asked how many weeks I was (26) and started asking dr google...it was hours before he agreed to taking me to the er. it turned out to be trapped wind...but severe, lol, but still it was an intense night and I was shocked he didn't even worry! 

TaraCathryn- thank you :hugs: 

with dd I did an equivalent of an nt scan...it was at a private clinic and the dr basically took a look at everything and said, "everything looks good," no numbers no percentages or anything. I hope it's the same this time as I know I'll worry if I'm given numbers & an official report. on our anotamy scan with dd she had these choroid plexus cysts in her head and the dr told me that she has to put it in the report even though it doesn't mean anything and assured me that it's a normal part of brain development. I did spend some time worrying and asking dr google but then it passed thankfully!


----------



## counting

Here you only get a NT scan if you are high risk. Most low risk pregnancies only get 1 scan at 20 weeks, and maybe that is better. Being high risk however, it's really important for me to know exactly what is happening and be prepared for any complication. In my case that means getting the measurements and blood work. If it is positive, then I can relax- a lot, with the knowledge LO is most likely doing well. It's a huge weight lifted. If results are abnormal, I can make a plan and be prepared for that too.


----------



## northern_me

Counting- what province are you in? I've been feeling for weeks that 18w ultrasounds are too long of a wait!


----------



## xanzaba

DH is exactly the same! A few years ago I injured my arm and ended up with a frozen shoulder. DH, who is not a native english speaker, thought I was over-hyping things and told everyone I had a cold shoulder, which sounded more reasonable to him. Well, I started getting friends asking me why I was giving DH a hard time. It took some time to figure out he was telling everyone I had a cold shoulder and then, when I confronted him, told me I was trying to get sympathy calling it a frozen shoulder. Ah, men sometimes!

Other than that, he is a sweetheart, but he really can't stand to see me in pain and acts really badly when there is something wrong.


----------



## Beanonorder

Good friends of ours just had a little boy yesterday and they've named him Logan :'(
They had settled on Thorne but apparently someone made the comment that people are going to tell him he's a little prick so they got put off. I've loved Logan forever and I really don't want to find a new name.


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> Counting- what province are you in? I've been feeling for weeks that 18w ultrasounds are too long of a wait!

Nova Scotia! I've never experienced a low risk pregnancy, however I think it must be such a long wait to see baby, and just one scan seems odd to me. (Anatomy scan here is at 18-22 weeks, usually around 20). With my son I had about 16-18 ultrasounds during my pregnancy(But I can't remember exactly now and after a while you start to loose track), with this pregnancy I've had 4 so far. It is stressful, but I found it amazing seeing my son grow and change over time inside me, same with this baby.


----------



## Perplexed

I think you could still name your baby Logan either way. I totally would. Maybe it's a cultural thing but around here lots of people use the same name and no one really asks what's going on. If I really loved the name, I'd use it either way. My baby boy name I would use no matter who used it and how long apart their birth was. We had 3 baby boys in the neighborhood recently and 2 of them have the same name!


----------



## counting

Oh, and I think we have our baby names(Maybe)

Boy:
Reed Nathaniel Joshua

Girl:
Aubrey Athena Rose

I still like Willow for a girl and Finley for a boy though as first names, so we will see. I'm not sure Finley Nathaniel Joshua sounds very good(DH's middle name choices) and Willow is fine with Rose but would definitely need another middle name that wasn't Athena, because I'm pretty sure it can only be pulled off as a middle name with Aubrey as the first. Willow Aubrey Rose is OK, but DH gets to pick the middle names, so, eh.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, that sucks! I'm not sure what I would do in that situation! Maybe research names and see if you fall in love with any others. And you may have a girl anyway. But if it is a boy and by the time he's born your heart is still set on Logan, I would just explain to my friends then that I had the name chosen forever, and use it.

Did anyone else's fatigue get worse at 10 weeks? I thought I'd be starting to feel better but I'm completely useless the last couple of days!:sleep:


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I actually sent her a message straight away so if we use it she knows. But of course I also ended up giving away the fact that I'm pregnant. Good thing 12 weeks is just a few days away. 

Perplexed I wish it was like that with us. Some people react so strongly when you use the same name. But at least we live in different countries and will do for at least three more years, if not forever. 

At least this has happened early this time. Last pregnancy, family friends had a little girl a month before us and they used our original choice of name. Luckily we liked a few girls names so we just changed.


----------



## xkirstyx

Beanonorder said:


> Good friends of ours just had a little boy yesterday and they've named him Logan :'(
> They had settled on Thorne but apparently someone made the comment that people are going to tell him he's a little prick so they got put off. I've loved Logan forever and I really don't want to find a new name.

Oh no I will be gutted if someone took my names! Iv got DH friends wife and his cousin who is having twins both due same time as me!


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, I'm so sorry your DH is being insensitive. Sometimes men just don't get it at all! And as far as the name, I agree, go with what you love! 

Tara, I can't say my fatigue got worse, but it got better about 8ish weeks and has made a reappearance starting yesterday and I'm 10 weeks today. (YAY for double digits!!!) I laid around all day yesterday and only got out of the house because a friend needed my help with something so at 8pm I finally got dressed and left lol. Today seems a bit better but not drastically. I am going to force myself to do something because I don't want to waste my day off and I really really need new pants. None of mine are comfortable anymore, my bigger ones are still too big and my smaller ones just kill my stomach. I may go look at some bellabands...what do you girls think? Too early for those? I'm definitely not showing but am bloated and uncomfortable and can't do leggings (my fat legs look awful in them!)

As far as the NT scan, I really am still on the fence about it but we are getting it because we won't get to see baby until 20 weeks otherwise and I'd love to have that ultrasound where baby looks like a baby so we can announce soon.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini I have been wearing a Bella band daily. Just depends how you feel walking around with your pants unfastened, but I find it a lifesaver for this transitional period for sure!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder said:


> Good friends of ours just had a little boy yesterday and they've named him Logan :'(
> They had settled on Thorne but apparently someone made the comment that people are going to tell him he's a little prick so they got put off. I've loved Logan forever and I really don't want to find a new name.

Can I also just say that this is the exact reason I never share our name ideas w/ anyone IRL? That is so incredibly rude. People are just awful! With DD we were set on Isabella, but the few people we told had such awful reactions that it ruined the name for us. It's hard enough to name a child without people's negative input once you've finally picked one you like!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I hope you are okay! That sounds painful. I second Tara's comment! It is frustrating when someone uses a name that you wanted. I have had that happen with a few friends. I had names in mind and then my friend had a baby and used it. I'm getting to the point where I am not caring anymore. I have been stuck on the name Grant for a boy for years. One of my friend's just adopted a baby and she named him Grant. And I said to myself _I don't even care at this point. I'm still using that name._ 

TaraCathryn- Yes! My fatigue was almost unbearable at 10 weeks. I felt it was because the baby was getting bigger and needing more from my body. However, this time, it was 10+5 that my fatigue just vanished. So, there's the ray of hope :)

I'm actually at a point right now where so many of my symptoms are gone that I am glad I have the bump I have. The only symptoms I seem to still have are occasional sore boobs (but they are getting better), strong smell, and food cravings/aversions. I can't even feel the baby like I was. I think it might be because my uterus has moved up and there is more room now. Whereas, behind my pelvic bone, it was packed tight in there. But I don't feel pregnant right now and I look in the mirror to evaluate the bump. I am sure it wouldn't have moved up and out if the baby wasn't in there. Oh the things I worry about.


----------



## Scottish

I love all the name choices! It's a shame when someone calls their baby the same name but I guess if it is really what you want then go for it! 

I think I found the hb this morning OnDoppler finally, was getting the train track fast sound in the distance. I suspect I have an anterior placenta again as I was hearing that and under was the baby. Hopefully in next few days it will be clearer.

Hope You all having great weekend xxx


----------



## Dini

Congrats on the heartbeat Scottish!! How wonderful for you!!

Rebecca, I know it, the things we worry about is just crazy!!


----------



## northern_me

counting said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Counting- what province are you in? I've been feeling for weeks that 18w ultrasounds are too long of a wait!
> 
> Nova Scotia! I've never experienced a low risk pregnancy, however I think it must be such a long wait to see baby, and just one scan seems odd to me. (Anatomy scan here is at 18-22 weeks, usually around 20). With my son I had about 16-18 ultrasounds during my pregnancy(But I can't remember exactly now and after a while you start to loose track), with this pregnancy I've had 4 so far. It is stressful, but I found it amazing seeing my son grow and change over time inside me, same with this baby.Click to expand...

I'm in western Newfoundland! Just a boat ride away. 

Someone just asked me if I was expecting a baby. Maybe I'm showing more than I think.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for hearing the heartbeat Scottish!!!!! :-D


----------



## hairftsher

northern_me said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Counting- what province are you in? I've been feeling for weeks that 18w ultrasounds are too long of a wait!
> 
> Nova Scotia! I've never experienced a low risk pregnancy, however I think it must be such a long wait to see baby, and just one scan seems odd to me. (Anatomy scan here is at 18-22 weeks, usually around 20). With my son I had about 16-18 ultrasounds during my pregnancy(But I can't remember exactly now and after a while you start to loose track), with this pregnancy I've had 4 so far. It is stressful, but I found it amazing seeing my son grow and change over time inside me, same with this baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in western Newfoundland! Just a boat ride away.
> 
> Someone just asked me if I was expecting a baby. Maybe I'm showing more than I think.Click to expand...

i'm from nova scotia too~! but living in the second biggest city in newfoundland, fort mcmurray. ;)


----------



## Button#

Yay for finding hb Scottish!


----------



## xanzaba

Beanorder- maybe you'll have a girl and all this will be for nothing :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congrats Scottish! :) It will be neat to find out if you were right about the anterior placenta.


----------



## Perplexed

so awesome that you found hb Scottish! must be such a relief!

Drinking more water has led to throwing up more. The puking sessions have been more intense and I've been left feeling weak and with stomach pains for hours after. with dd I was feeling much better by 11 weeks...hope it's similar this time. but I have to say feeling sick has been a relief as I've been worried bc of the contractions. I also thought I felt something that could be movement last night but still too soon to tell. 

hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## GreyGirl

Anyone else's nausea getting less now they're approaching 11-12 weeks? It peaked around 10-11 weeks, but seems to be getting better. After putting on around 10lbs because I've needed to eat almost constantly (at least every 2 hours) to not feel sick (I'm grateful I've not been sick)...but the last 2 days, I've not needed to eat as much and haven't felt sick as often. 
I'm hoping it's normal and not a bad sign as I haven't had my 12 week scan yet!


----------



## Perplexed

yes last time I was better at 11 weeks/late 10 weeks. someone was saying earlier that sickness is at its worse at 10 weeks then starts getting better.

I want crackers!!


----------



## northern_me

Mine was better at 10/11 weeks and now at 12 it's worse than ever. I started alternating gravol in between diclectin yesterday (pharmacist cleared it first) but mentally I don't know if I can throw up one more time without having a major flip out.


----------



## sharnw

Sorry for the ms ladies xx

My ms has gone, but I have a feeling I'll get hit with ms at 11 weeks. :| 
I have a prescription med called Pramin. I've had to take it for 3 days all up so far. (Not 3 days in a row) 
It's an emergency med. I was against taking meds for ms, because of chances it affecting babys development, but having a toddler and a OH that drives trucks for a living and never home, I've had no choice.


----------



## Perplexed

Ladies :(

do aversions ever go away? smelling lunch made me queasy... ugh :(


----------



## Scottish

In my ast pregnancy I had nausea bad until 16 weeks then it got slightly better but never went fully away until after birth. To be honest I don't fully believe that it's only 1st tri it lasts!

Perplexed I had adversions throughout my whole last pregnancy unfortunately :(


----------



## northern_me

Happy first day of autumn ladies! I keep thinking how lucky we are to not be heavily pregnant through the hot summer! Cool weather is fine by me!


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I am feeling excited because I am having my first scan in the morning eek! Finally think I am getting some energy back although I did have to have a Starbucks this morning after taking lo swimming especially as he decided that he didn't like his swimming lessons this morning &#128547;.

So sorry you are still feeling rough Northern that sucks. 

Perplexed I still have aversions to a lot of smells. The lemon freshener in the dishwasher turns my stomach every time and just thinking about certain foods makes me want to hurl. I am still feeling sick on and off but I also did my blood pressure at work and it was quite low and this is where our blood pressure may start dropping which can contribute to the sicky feelings too.

Grey girl I am feeling less sick than a few weeks ago I think as you approach 12 weeks the early symptoms should hopefully start abating watch this space!

Congrats to everyone finding the heartbeat on the doppler it's not a route we have gone down yet but I can always ask the girls to whip out the doper at work if I want to &#128521;


----------



## Perplexed

Aww it sucks that you had aversions throughout your pregnancy Scottish!! I feel I'd be really worried if my aversion stay with me also. All I can eat is carbs, at least I used to eat toast but I can't handle that anymore. I eat bags of crisps, some types of bread, sometimes chocolate but I cannot stomach anything else!!

You are so right northern. Being in the late 20 weeks in the summer was terrible for me...was so itchy due to being hot all the time! lol!


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat it's so exciting that you're going to have your scan in the morning!! :) Good luck with that!


----------



## Scottish

Sorry there's so much sickness still and I hope u all feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Mine has basically gone and has been gone for 3 or 4 weeks already. At about 8/9 weeks I'd get really nauseous if I didn't eat. Now I feel slightly off when I'm hungry but nothing bad. I still have an aversion to a lot of foods but more in a 'I don't fancy that' way than it makes me feel sick. 
My acne is still bad though! And my chubby belly is driving me mad. I just can't wait for everyone to know.


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder, I understand how your aversions are. Mine are similar but occasionally the smells make me queasy. Haven't been able to eat any proper food for quite a while now! Hope there's relief soon!

I'm already wavering on the yellow bump idea :haha: I want it to turn pink or blue as soon as possible!


----------



## Dini

Northern I'm so sorry you are feeling so bad, I was really hoping it was mostly over for you!

Stripeycat congrats on your scan tomorrow!! Yay!!

Most of my severe nausea went away around 8/9w, came back pretty strong the other day but it's now off and on. As for food aversions, I'm like you beanonorder, I just don't "want" certain things I used to like. The occasional smell does get to me though. 

I'm thrilled to not be huge and pregnant in summer but this is supposed to be the worse winter ever and I'm a clutz so will have to be so very careful not to fall down in ice and snow. This past winter was terrible as well, even had snow in May and a late frost, killed lots of trees and many of my plants back to the ground. But I still think it'll be better than 9mo in August! Although this summer here in Ohio has been so mild I think we only had a week of 90 degree weather, most of the time it rained and was in the 70's. 

I woke up this morning about 3 am with a horrid sore throat. Felt fine when I went to bed 4 hours earlier..it doesn't appear to be strep so that's good. I'm run down but not feverish, so I'll just keep an eye on it, if it gets worse I'll call the doctor tomorrow. Have a good day ladies!


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed said:


> Beanonorder, I understand how your aversions are. Mine are similar but occasionally the smells make me queasy. Haven't been able to eat any proper food for quite a while now! Hope there's relief soon!
> 
> I'm already wavering on the yellow bump idea :haha: I want it to turn pink or blue as soon as possible!

I'm also wavering! I know we will go through with it but I feel like I don't know how to prepare! I have no idea what to buy.


----------



## TaraCathryn

My nausea has been worse the last few days (right @ 10 weeks) but I still haven't been sick, so I will take it! I truly feel for you ladies getting so sick. It's just awful feeling that way! 

I agree, thank goodness for a winter / spring pregnancy this go! Dini, I'm clumsy too and have fallen on ice many times, so I'll have to be careful. But the nice thing for us is that by the time we're too big to lace up our own boots, it will be getting into spring (so only 1 or 3 more blizzards here in CO! :haha:). And last time, omg, DD was born July 30 and the last two months were unbearable! I was so puffy and hot and my blood pressure was through the roof. So I'm happy! :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hello everyone! A lot goes on in the thread when you are asleep. ;)

I did not have any food aversions in my last pregnancy. I only had a few cravings. So, I don't know about it lasting the whole pregnancy. But I am going to assume it probably will because I am still having food aversions now. 

My nausea has been very mild since week 10. It comes here and there. But it's about gone. I feel much more normal than I was.

Stripeycat- Just reading about your lemon freshener in your dishwasher made my stomach turn. I don't think I could handle that smell either. We had an air freshener that I had to move because I couldn't tolerate the smell. I would have gotten rid of it, but my husband swears we need an air freshener. So, it's by the trash can now. :) The only place I feel we'd really need an air freshener.

I am doing pretty good today. I got to sleep in. I thought that was fabulous! :) I met one of my favorite authors yesterday and got my novel signed. That was a great experience. My need for spicy food is not as strong as it was. And now I seem to be craving chocolate ice cream every night. I still don't seem to be feeling baby as strongly. I occasionally feel a very light flutter and that is it. Stripeycat, I am excited for your scan tomorrow! I hope it goes great. 
I have a scan a week from tomorrow. And it feels like a long way away because there is a weekend in between. My last scan was on a Monday and the weekend just seemed to drag. For me, weekends move slower anyway. So, feels like someone hits the slow motion button and 2 days feel more like 4. I'm glad it's at least a Monday morning so that I don't have to wait around the whole day on Monday like I did last time. My mother is coming to visit me the first week of November. And now I have potentially planned my 3D ultrasound to be on November 8th. I thought it would be cool for her to be a part of seeing that this time. I will be 18 and 1/2 weeks instead of over 20 like I originally planned. But I think it would be even neater for her to be there, and she got very excited at the idea. I am waiting until my NT scan next Monday before I book the 3D one though.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed & Northern, find out the gender! Do it for me!!:rofl: Oh, sorry, my curiosity got the best of me there. I mean, stay strong! :haha:


----------



## northern_me

We'll see! I was going find out first but now I feel like it will be good push motivation!


----------



## Perplexed

Tara, my aunt told me she will come to my appointment and demand she be told the gender hahaha


----------



## northern_me

I think this additional gravol is starting to work! I managed to get till 3pm without getting nauseous. This might be the key!! 

Baby has a ridiculously high heart rate! I was getting a 187 reading earlier.


----------



## Dini

Stay strong girls!! I wanted to stay yellow but will let DH have his moment when the time comes. 

Northern glad the meds are helping!! I've caught my baby with a rate of 184 but it usually runs mid to high 170's. 

Today I caught it with DH for the first time! He's only ever heard it on recordings. It was even strong enough for the rate to pick up at 176. Must've been showing off for daddy. 

Tara when is your next scan??


----------



## maggz

I wanna stay yellow so bad! DH wants to find out though so I don't know which one of us will win. Maybe him since I basically call the shots with everything else for this pregnancy thing :haha:


----------



## sarahok

It is so funny that you guys started talking about not having to be pregnant in the heat of summer. I had that exact same conversation with my DH this morning in the car. I'm so grateful!! 

I really feel that you ladies who have your hearts set on a name should just go ahead and use it! If someone else doesn't like it or is using it, I don't think that should dissuade you. I mean, maybe if one of your siblings is naming their kid that, step back, but more distant relatives or even close friends would be fine I think. You never know how your paths may diverge in the future, and even if they don't, I don't think its such a bad thing. Being a "Sarah" I have always known other people with my name, and it's never bothered me. Just my two cents! :)

Good luck at your scan, Stripeycat. Hope you sickies get to feeling better soon. I'm still having passing mild nausea, primarily in the late afternoons and evenings. But nothing unbearable. Also, regarding fatigue, I do seem to have more energy in the last week. But if I stay busy all day, I am certainly beat by the end of the day.

Also, this is my first time to see my lime! Love it...it's like a substantial piece of produce these days! Ha! Also read in one of my books that this week baby will double in size. Wow!


----------



## stripeycat5

Rebecca I think I will just have to get rid of the freshener cos lo keeps on grabbing it when I open the dishwasher so it is a good excuse to get rid of it. Like you say the dishwasher doesn't really smell so maybe putting it in the dustbin would be better! And wierd you saying it is Monday morning it is 8pm on Sunday night here!

Yay Sarah for seeing your lime it is awesome getting so close to week 12 now x

I want to stay yellow this time I keep on telling myself I don't need to know cos I won't be starting from scratch this time so if I need to buy a few girly bits when bubs is born so be it! Oh would love to find out but like my grandmother said "when you go through all the pain of labour at least you get a good surprise at the end!" so I am going to stick with it. I think it is almost harder when you already have a lo cos you want to know if you are going to have one of each or two the same!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I don't think I would have minded if I had given birth to a puppy/kitten/small alien at the point I was pushing both of my girls out! Hehe.

I did always immediately ask if they were 'still girls though'.

I think we will find out this time too. I will have regular scans so the temptation would be too much. At 20 weeks with my DD1 it was really obvious she was a girl too when they were checking around that area.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Stripey Cat- I am laughing as I had to re-read what I typed to see if I said anything about Monday morning. Then, I saw what I wrote was very misleading. I had meant that my scan on September 29th is on a Monday morning. :rofl:


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm so excited! I told my husband that I was waiting to hear about a doppler from the used baby goods store. And he said, "Oh, just get a new one. At least if it doesn't work, you can return it. And you'll know it's brand new." So he just ordered me one. It will be here in 2 days! :happydance:


----------



## Eidson23

That's awesome Rebecca! I love our doppler, I couldn't commit so I rented one :rofl:

Northern, when you get a chance (or see this :haha: ) can you change our due date to April 8th? We decided to go by our first ultrasound since we aren't 100% sure when she ovulated anyways, might as well give us two days :rofl:


----------



## sarahok

Sounds like your husband is being extra sweet Rebecca! Good for him! I'll be excited to hear about your doppler experience. I don't think I'll end up getting one, but I think it's really neat. :)


----------



## northern_me

Eidson when I get on my comp I'll change it.


----------



## northern_me

My lower abdomen is so sore. This happened before and I popped a little. I think I'm gearing up for another pop. 

I can't believe this weekend is over already. It has flown by! Week 12 has flown by so quickly too! Only two more days left!

Also, DD just said something really cute. She must have overheard someone saying the sicker you are the more likely it's a girl or something. I was just getting sick and she came to the bathroom door and goes "Mom, you've definitely got a girl in your belly. Your throw up meter is full!" My throw up meter is definitely full, kid.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, that is so cute. My DD often makes things better that way, too. <3

Dini, my next appointment is on October 8th @ 12+4. I can't wait to tell DD after! When is yours? I think my dr. waits until 22 weeks to do the next/major/gender one... Not sure if I can wait that long!  I admire the patience of you staying yellow. Amelie, I had many scans confirming DD was a girl, and when she was born I still asked "Is it really a girl?" And then I checked for myself! :wacko: 

I love hearing about all your doppler experiences!

I had so many responses I wanted to write... and now I can't remember anything I wanted to say! :dohh: We looked at houses all weekend and I am completely exhausted... and still not sure if we're really going to move. A big part of me wants to wait. And I'm dreading talking to my boss tomorrow! :nope:


----------



## northern_me

Tara our girls are just a few months apart. She will be 6 in November. This is my favourite age so far!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I totally agree! For us two through four were difficult years, but 5 and 6 have been pretty amazing. The level of independence she has reached is impressive (enough that I finally felt comfortable having another baby!). :)


----------



## northern_me

3.5-5 was our worst years. I think people mostly have kids before they hit 3 years or wait until they get past 5 haha. She is such a good girl but was brutal behaviour wise for a while.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I love your daughter's response! That is cute and funny! I just love the things that kids say. They keep life so entertaining. :)

My son is much younger, but our toughest year so far was when he turned 2. He was very bad and publicly humiliated me numerous times. I just love getting judgmental glares from other people. But the older he is, the better he behaves. He had a rough patch right at turning 3. However, with each month, he just keeps getting better and better. I hope this continues. I'll definitely need it when a 2nd baby comes!


----------



## Dini

Tara, my next appt is Thursday but it's not a scan, just regular appt. I will schedule my NT scan that day so I'll let ya know when! I just can't wait until that scan because then we will announce to the world and it still feels so far away. I do feel like the last week or so has gone by faster than the last several, how about you ladies?

Rebecca that is so sweet of your DH, and you will be so happy when you get it! 

Northern that is so stinking cute what your dd said!! Maybe she is right about the girl as well as your throw up meter.


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca- so sweet of your DH to get a doppler! so exciting that you'll get to hear baby's hb soon.

northern your dd is so cute!


----------



## Beanonorder

You guys are making me nervous! Dd turns 2 in December and she can be quite a handful. She is very headstrong and stubborn so screams a lot when she isn't getting her way. Its very embarrassing in public! In general she's not too bad, just when it comes to not wanting to be in the stroller or high chair or wanting to touch things... 

I was told to go back to the doctor in a month but I can't go then. Now I'm trying to decide whether to go this weekend (it will have been three weeks), try get an appointment on the 9th (just over a month) or wait until the 18th (6 weeks). I got a message saying my blood tests are ready so I don't really want to wait too long. We have a week long national holiday coming up so that's why I'm having a hard time scheduling.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, I think I'd try the 9th if you can do it. But I understand about not wanting to wait to long to see your tests. I can view my results from home a few days after my doc gets them, except the cystic fibrosis marker test and I figure if it was bad they would have called. But still want to hear all is good. 

I feel crummy again tonight, sore throat is back and my body is achy and tired. Took some Tylenol hopefully will help me enough to get some sleep. I'm off work tomorrow thankfully but go back on Tuesday so hopefully I feel better by then.


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini I think you're right, I'm just not sure if the English speaking doctor is available on a Thursday. And unfortunately over here they wouldn't phone me about my blood tests even if something was found. I'm surprised to have even received a message to say they are ready!


----------



## Perplexed

beanonorder- if it were me id be trying to get an appt as soon as possible!!

dini- hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## maggz

Haha beanonorder so the results just lie around? Sometimes that's actually how I feel about my dr's office... they've never called me back with results I always have to call in. Kind of annoying. 

I've been SO tired this weekend! I feel bad my poor dog doesn't get any attention, I just CAN'T do anything but sleep until the evening, then I'm full of energy ;) Okay not full of energy but at least I can keep my eyes open long enough to read a chapter of a book for homework. Bahh I need this to be over... I wanna deep clean the house before DH gets home but at this rate nothing will be done. I'm currently drying clothes for the second time cause they've been sitting in the dryer for 2 days :blush:

northern that's so cute what your daughter said! 

So you guys that have older kids, just out of curiosity - what do you do when they throw tantrums in public? I work at a restaurant so I've seen parents take their kids outside, just let them scream and deafen everyone around, yell at them so they start crying... I've always said if my kid was acting up in public I would definitely leave said public place but I have a feeling it's way different when it actually happens with your kid lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My DD1 will be 4 in December - she has and still does on occasion have public meltdowns. If I was in a restuarant or a quiet place I would remove her but then tbh I have to ignore her because she just needs to get it out of her system.

In a supermarket or shopping centre I would just ignore her. A few weeks ago she was screaming and refused to walk in a shopping centre (a big one with polished floors) Me and my husband just walked off and she shuffled along on her bottom behind us yelling at us a lot. Hehe. Non parents probably thought we were awful.

DD2 is a lot more mellow than her sister and doesn't really tantrum...yet.


----------



## ssjad

It depends on the situation. I never yell at them. Sometimes I'll just ignore them. Other times I'll pick them up and stay outside until they've calmed down. If I see it coming I'll always try to distract them before a tantrum becomes inevitable. 
My third daughter literally tantrumed every single time we went food shopping. I was a single mum so I just locked her in the pusher or trolley and shopped as fast as I could. It was put up with the tamtrums (I ignored her), or never eat. I got lots of bad looks over the years, but one woman came up to me in the middle of a tantrum and told me I was doing a great job. It meant the world to me... I still remember it almost ten years later.

We're all still sick in the house. Looking after two sick littlies while feeling like I've been hit by a truck myself is killing me. :-(

Oh well, first day of yummy spring weather today, and so much to look forwards to!!

Hope everyone is going ok!


----------



## maggz

Yeah I guess it would be different depending on where you are... quiet place vs. supermarket etc. 
Thanks for sharing ladies :) 

ssjad hope you all start to feel better soon! Wait, spring weather? Where do you live?


----------



## ssjad

We're in Australia, and thanks for the well wishes... sunshine definitely makes it better


----------



## maggz

Ahh I see. And here I am so happy that it's about to get colder. :haha:


----------



## northern_me

Luckily DD never ever threw a tantrum in public! She just didn't listen at all at home. 

We are in the middle of a gigantic rainstorm. Can't wait to go out in this today.


----------



## Perplexed

and I'm still melting in our summer heat! they can say it's not summer anymore but I won't believe them!


----------



## MrsA22

Glad to see every one is doing well! We go for our first appointment tomorrow. Got to see the baby on the u/s two weeks ago. Excited for the check in. They said they mighy do a bedside one, which will be nice because my husband was not able to come the first time and only saw the video.


----------



## ssjad

I'm a very grumpy winter person! For some reason I always have summer babies... obviously like BDing at the same time of year ;-)

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow, MrsA!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I seem to get pregnant again with the youngest child is 18months old....hehe.

This will be my warmest weather baby. Both my girls are snow babies.


----------



## Button#

It was snowing when I had DS in February so it'll be nice to have a spring baby. I prefer it when it's a bit colder, one of my favourite things is shopping for snuggly jumpers.


----------



## xanzaba

Big reveal this weekend. Saturday was my mom's birthday and my parents were in town. In her birthday card we wrote "Happy Birthday from me, DH, and the Easter Bunny (due 4/10)." Well, I guess it was too subtle, because my mom read it, shrugged and went on to open her present. At first she thought we were getting a second dog, but waiting 6 months. :wacko: We had to keep telling her to think about it. But then both mom and dad were ecstatic. We skyped my sister and told her the news- she was very happy too.

Sunday we skyped DH's family (they live in Europe) and told his mom. He had already told his sister, and sent a bottle of champagne. His mom kept asking us if it was really true, then broke down crying. Finally she got really silent, and you could just see her doing calculations in her head. They were planning on coming in August, and I just knew she was trying to figure out if she could come earlier than that.

We're going to tell the rest of the family once the NT scan is done on Wednesday and after we check out the SCH one more time to see if everything is progressing alright. Only having dark spotting at this point and some pin-pricks of dried blood, and last week they said it looked like it was almost all clotted. I think another lady used that term (pin-pricks) as hers was dissipating, so I'll take it as a good sign. Last week's scan was right on schedule- 174 heart beat, measuring at 11+1 (LMP had us at 10+5), placenta forming away from clot, yolk sac disappearing. After 2 1/2 years of trying, I'm not taking any day of this pregnancy for granted. :hugs:


----------



## northern_me

Great reveal! OH's mom didn't get it right away when we told her either. 

I think I've crossed into thinking I feel baby and definitely feeling baby. She was active all last night and now again this morning. She moves a lot when we use the Doppler and I guess she is just now big enough for me to feel that.


----------



## RebeccaR19

maggz said:


> So you guys that have older kids, just out of curiosity - what do you do when they throw tantrums in public? I work at a restaurant so I've seen parents take their kids outside, just let them scream and deafen everyone around, yell at them so they start crying... I've always said if my kid was acting up in public I would definitely leave said public place but I have a feeling it's way different when it actually happens with your kid lol.

I agree 100% with ssjad. It all depends on the situation. I used to think it was so simple...until my child started doing it! Sometimes, he would tantrum because he wanted to leave. So, all leaving would do would be to give him his way and have him think we were giving into a tantrum. So, we started getting creative. If we were all out together, I'd take him to the car where we would sit while my husband continued to shop. Well, he hated that because that's boring. So, it was like a time out. I have left some places if leaving is not what he wants, though. For example, we were in the toy store once and he was acting out about not getting a toy he wanted and we just left. I have also taken toys up at home, which works. Another strategy I tried that really worked was going somewhere without him that he wanted to go because last time he acted out. He LOVES to go to the library, but one visit, he threw himself on the floor over some issue he had. I took him out, told him he knows better than to behave like that, and that I'd be going to the library without him next time. That was like the worst. He knew I did because I went and came back with books without him. Ever since then, he has not once had a tantrum in the library. He always helps and he makes all of the people smile. He puts his old books in the book return, and then gets on a stool to check out his new books himself. And there is a librarian who gives him a "super library helper" sticker every time. It actually really helps to have strangers reward him for good behavior because it makes him feel extra special and want to behave more. But he hasn't had a tantrum in public in a long time. And now he rarely has tantrums at home.
He's also on a behavior sticker chart at home. He gets a sticker every day, but if he has a tantrum, no sticker. He can also earn an extra sticker for being extra helpful--like he helped me put the laundry away yesterday. When he gets 5 in a row, he gets a very special reward. He got to stay up late on Friday night because he got 5 stickers last week.
I keep editing this post because I keep thinking of more things. Another important thing I've found about eliminating tantrums in public (or other unwanted behavior for that matter) is to be consistent. If I say I'm going to do something, I need to do it right away. Otherwise, he won't ever take a warning seriously or he'll keep pushing because there are no clear boundaries. That's probably the teacher in me, too.


----------



## Button#

I'm planning to buy DS a best big brother t shirt and pop it on him and see how long it takes for people to notice. I did cards with DS and it took my mum a while to get it, she thought I was just calling her old because it said congrats on being a grandma in it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Xanzaba- I like your reveal idea! That is very cute!


----------



## northern_me

I think I am actually going to starve to death today. The gravol is helping and now I'm dealing with uncontrollable hunger. I have to go home to eat something for lunch. I brought my lunch but had it gone by 10:30. I've been hungry ever since, too. I know baby is doing a lot of growing but holy smokes I am starving.


----------



## Dini

Your reveal ideas are so cute!! I think when we tell my brother I'm going to get him a congratulations card and put "you're becoming and uncle" inside. He has given up on me ever having kids. He's 8 years older and his youngest is almost 15. His oldest is almost 25 she's ttc as well. 

Well northern at least you can eat today!!!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! I'm eleven weeks today :happydance: 
We have an appt on Wednesday! Can't wait! Do you think I should expect a pap? I'm hoping not...I hate those. I already had an ob appt at seven weeks and he didn't mention anything about it. 

Glad to hear some if you are feeling better...really hope the nausea gets better this week....if not I know this should be the beginning of the end for it. Have a good Monday ladies! :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Great reveal ideas. I have told my family and didn't do anything special just told them I am pregnant lol

One week tomorrow until my scan!!! I can't wait I feel like apart from a couple of us most have had a scan so I am excited for mine hehe!

I am really excited for finding out gender and I worked out it will be around end of November/start December when my 20 week scan is. Hoping for a boy as just had one so have everything :haha: but for some reason my heart says I want a girl so either way I will be pleased.

Anyone have a preference? X


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- Glad you are feeling better...even if you are hungry now. I am hungry every 2 hours like a newborn. 

Kalabear- Happy 11 weeks! I had a pap at my 7 week appointment. At least it's out of the way.

Scottish- The further along I get, the more I want a girl. I will be happy either way. But I really just want to see what having a daughter is like. My son wants a brother though.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies had the scan today and all looks fine (have no idea how to post an image on here from my phone??). Have been put back a week though as baby was measuring 10+2. Kinda thought I had ovulated late as it took a week after my af was due to get a bfp. So another scan on the 6th Oct which is nice as I get three scans this time (all being well) instead of just two like last time. 

So back to being a prune ;)


----------



## Dini

Stripeycat, so glad all went well on your scan! Kinda a bummer to be set back, I was as well but as long as it's all good that's what matters!! 

Kalabear, yay for 11 weeks!! I also had a pap at my first appt which was about 6 1/2 weeks so I don't know. I know unless you recently had one they want one in the first trimester usually. 

I think in my heart I lean towards a girl because I always wanted one but I really will be so happy as long as it's healthy! Girl shopping is so fun though!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'd love another little girl :flower:

A boy would be different though and exciting.


----------



## counting

My scan is tomorrow. REALLY nervous about what they will say about the SCH. I hope it has at least stopped growing. I'm nervous about everything else a bit too (Just because I wasn't on folic acid when I conceived and by the time I found out I was pregnant I had basically missed the boat- and I'm supposed to be on high dose before getting pregnant :/) but not as much as the SCH. I am still listening to baby morning and night on the doppler and hearing baby's heartbeat nice fast and strong. Which is something at least. Finding it hard to already be so far along and have no real guarantee that this baby is going to be for keeps yet. Hoping with everything I have and sending all my positive energy to baby. I just want good news tomorrow morning.


----------



## Button#

I'd love a girl but I would also love a little brother for Ashley so I'll be happy either way.


----------



## sharnw

Anyone else very blocked up in the nose? I'm thinking it has to be pregnancy related. I've had it for 4 days now and dd hasn't caught anything off me yet, so I figured its pregnancy related :( it's so annoying. I love breathing out normal through my nose :brat:


----------



## sharnw

GL at your scan Counting :)


I'd love a boy, would really love to compare their little personalities :) my dd was such an angel when she was a newborn. A god send lol. Only cried when she needed something. Now she cries and screams when she doesn't get her way lol. She's a little drama queen :haha: :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I honestly think I'll be the last to have a scan just about! I don't even see a MW for another week...


----------



## sarahok

Yes, Sharn...it is a pregnancy thing. I've had either a runny nose or if I lay down a stuffed up nose for weeks. Something to do with producing extra fluids for the baby/sac I think...we just make extra fluid all over (same with increased discharge). 

Stripeycat, so glad your scan went well! 

Woke up to more bleeding this morning. I had gone about a week without it, so that has been a nice respite. But at the u/s on Thursday my OB showed me the small SCH and said not to be surprised if I had more. I had the first bout of violent vomiting last night which I've experienced in this pregnancy. (Not sure if it was pregnancy related or I ate something.) I am wondering if the extreme ab contractions that come with vomiting could have knocked some blood loose or stretched it to cause more bleeding. I'm not that worried, doctor said after looking at it that it doesn't increase my chances of miscarriage. But it's just bothersome and stressful even knowing that everything is fine. I am thankful my doc said if I was ever stressed I could call up there and she would squeeze me in for a quick u/s to peek at the baby and be sure all was well.


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're having a rough time Sarah.

Amelie I don't see a midwife for another 2 weeks and then my scan is 3 weeks tomorrow. Hope it hurries up.


----------



## GreyGirl

sarahok said:


> Yes, Sharn...it is a pregnancy thing. I've had either a runny nose or if I lay down a stuffed up nose for weeks. Something to do with producing extra fluids for the baby/sac I think...we just make extra fluid all over (same with increased discharge).
> 
> Stripeycat, so glad your scan went well!
> 
> Woke up to more bleeding this morning. I had gone about a week without it, so that has been a nice respite. But at the u/s on Thursday my OB showed me the small SCH and said not to be surprised if I had more. I had the first bout of violent vomiting last night which I've experienced in this pregnancy. (Not sure if it was pregnancy related or I ate something.) I am wondering if the extreme ab contractions that come with vomiting could have knocked some blood loose or stretched it to cause more bleeding. I'm not that worried, doctor said after looking at it that it doesn't increase my chances of miscarriage. But it's just bothersome and stressful even knowing that everything is fine. I am thankful my doc said if I was ever stressed I could call up there and she would squeeze me in for a quick u/s to peek at the baby and be sure all was well.

I'm glad your DR isn't worried, hopefully that helps you relax and feel better :) 

My booking in appointment was on the 13th and I'm almost 12 weeks with no scan date in sight. Phoned up and apparently when I was booking in they didn't fill in the hospital I plan to deliver at...grr! So I'm not even properly in the system...so they've put it through as urgent and hopefully I'll be given a scan date soon. Stressful as I just want to know everything's still fine and get a proper due date...plus I'm itching to finally not have to keep it a secret!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Button# said:


> Sorry you're having a rough time Sarah.
> 
> Amelie I don't see a midwife for another 2 weeks and then my scan is 3 weeks tomorrow. Hope it hurries up.

The MW will arrange my scan I think. As the NHS will work me out as being 11 weeks when I book in I hope they arrange an urgent scan!


----------



## xanzaba

Sarahok, the vomiting could definitely have shaken something loose. My OB told me that my SCH is near the cervix, which explains the bleeding. He compared it to a leaky faucet (sorry if TMI), and said that going to the bathroom, walking up stairs, or anything that moves your abdomen and or pelvis might increase the bleeding. But yeah, if the location is far from the placenta, it's less of a worry.


----------



## northern_me

Amelie my scan isn't booked until Oct 30th and I'm the first due out of all of us.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

northern_me said:


> Amelie my scan isn't booked until Oct 30th and I'm the first due out of all of us.

Ok yes you win, boooo : (

By my ov date my edd will be 27 April but by lmp it is 22 April. With my two other children my dates always got moved to LMP date or even earlier (despite having 33 day cycles and properly TTC each time so I was tracking)

I don't mind if I get moved forward or not though. I will get induced at 39 weeks at the latest and I would want the baby to actually be 39 weeks. My DD1 was definitely a lot less than the 39+3 they thought she was.


----------



## northern_me

I think it's hard to tell! I want to go exactly by my dates, not the ultrasound date. My DD was supposed to be 40 weeks according to the ultrasound, 37 weeks by my LMP. When she was born she was only 37 weeks gestation.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

If it was wildly out I would stand my ground I like to think.

With gestational diabetes though there was risks beyond 38 which would mean the placenta function would need monitoring. I am fine with that - I know with my last pregnancy I was very nervy beyond 38 weeks at my GD got easier to control as the placenta was getting old.


----------



## Scottish

Oh no Sarah I hope the vomiting was a one off! And sounds like it could have caused the bleeding if it was extreme vomiting.

Amelie do they usually wait until booking appointment before booking scan? I suppose every nhs area is different but I got my scan date with my booking in appointment. Hopefully it is an urgent one you get xxxx

Northern is it Canada you live? My friend just had her first scan today at 20 weeks and she lives in Canada which seems to be standard there. So long to wait lol


----------



## Dini

Sarah I hope the vomiting doesn't come back so bad next time, and I also agree it was probably the vomiting that shook some bleeding loose. 

Northern I do feel for you having to wait so long!! At least you can feel you LO now though.
I decided to start doing some cleaning in the room to be the nursery. We agreed not to start "projects" in there until after the NT scan but it has been used as storage for the last several years. Got a bunch of stuff organized, and some boxes to donate and pitched a lot. Still have some work to do but hoping DH will take the donate boxes away since he is off till Friday, and when I'm off again in a few days I can do some more work. We redid that room a long time ago and never did get around to putting new trim up or painting in the closet, so DH has some work to do lol. I'd also kind of like to put new flooring down or at least refinish what's there as well, but money will be a factor..may just have to make due and put a cute rug down.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have had babies in 3 different counties in the UK and it is a different system everywhere it seems Scottish!

They have a target to see you before 13+6 so I'm not worried x


----------



## northern_me

Scottish yes I'm in Canada!


----------



## Beanonorder

Dealing with tantrums is a pain! Dd is too young to understand consequences too well but she is at least still at the age where she is easily distracted. 
Speaking of dd - she slept the whole night! I really hope we are on the way to her getting back to her former great sleeping! Now if I could just get dh to stop grinding his bloody teeth I would get a great nights sleep!

I'm torn between a girl and a boy. Dh wants another girl. It would be easy cos we have a lot of girl clothes and sisters would be nice. But I don't want another daddy's girl! This would be my parents only grandson (this is their last grandchild) if we had a boy. And one of each might be nice. But I'm also nervous because boys come with extra bits!


----------



## northern_me

I'm also torn. I really feel like this is a girl. We both do! OH says he's cool with a girl, and I'm sure he is, but I know deep down he wants a boy. He is so athletic and involved in so much and I know that he would love guiding a boy through sports and being there to watch. Not that girls can't be involved and I'm sure our kids are going to be hockey players no matter what. He already has DD cheering for his team and she very proudly announces that her and her dad's favourite baseball team is the Red Sox.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I am definitely hoping for another girl. I will of course be thrilled no matter what, but I have a sister and would love the same for DD, and I just have no idea what to do with boys. I know DH wants a boy, though.

Rebecca, you're a good mom. I wish I was as resourceful. I've gotten better, but I still every once in a while just get so exasperated that instead of teaching my daughter something I end up throwing a tantrum of my own. I'm not proud of it! I just keep working on it. Luckily this child will benefit from my experience at least!

My nose has been stuffy literally since conception! It's driving me crazy!! I've also had an increasingly sore throat for the last week or so. Ah, hormones are the best, aren't they?:dohh:

Told my work today. They said I can continue on my current 3-day schedule... Until they replace me. They already have the ad written up! :( I'm pretty sad about it, but DH is being truly supportive, and at lest this way I will have plenty of time to get ready for this baby. :)

DH & DD picked us out some fudge brownie ripple ice cream! Sugar cravings are definitely getting the best of me. But so far it's manageable with 1 or 2 treats a day... Not all day every day like with DD!


----------



## Eidson23

I feel so the opposite of everyone here! We both would *really* love another boy. We, of course, will be happy with a happy healthy baby of either sex! But we both lean more towards wanting a boy. J needs a little brother lol. The poor kid is constantly surrounded by women. Even our dogs are female! Plus I don't know what to do with a girl. She'll be homeschooled and can't date until she's married kind of thing. This generation scares me, and I'm terrified to have a girl :rofl:


----------



## Dini

Tara, I'm super congested and have a sore throat too but it just started and I'm sneezing like mad, feels like a cold, maybe coupled with hormones?! Either way it's annoying, how have you managed since conception?? I just known I won't sleep tonight, I can't breathe!

Eidson, I hope your son gets a brother!! I bet he would love one! If you do have a girl, at least she will have great role models!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Eidson I totally agree with you about girls, terrifying to think of what is out there! I am already trying to instill self respect and honesty so hopefully she will be okay. But omg, I do wish I could lock her up from 10 to 20!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Northern!! Can you change my EDD to April 30th?? Thanks! :baby:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- Your post had me cracking up about even your dogs being female! I can understand why you'd want a boy. Having 2 daughters, my dad was always talking about how he was surrounded by women and somehow even our pets were female. :)

Tara- Thanks for the compliment. Believe me, I have my times when I want to tantrum too. Or I just have to walk away because I don't have the energy or patience. 

But my son did the most hilarious thing in the bath tonight! I don't even know where he picks up half of this stuff.
Mommy! Come here and look at my baby! (2 small toys in a cup)
It was born by the doctor, Mommy. 
I went to the doctor because my tummy wasn't feeling good and he said, "You need to have a baby."
[PAUSE]
I had twins, Mommy. I had twins.

Northern- Did your sickness come back at week 12? I have definitely had nausea today, and it feels like it is coming back.


----------



## northern_me

BSelck24 said:


> Hey Northern!! Can you change my EDD to April 30th?? Thanks! :baby:

Updated for you and Eidson!

Rebecca that is so cute!!!

I am having a super emotional night tonight. My DD came home with a story of some kid being a little brat to her today. I switched her from private school where the filthy rich parents sucked but the kids were all alright, to public school and I am big time questioning my decision. She is in a neighbourhood school. My issue is that where I live, you don't usually stray far into other suburbs etc if you stay around. So the kids she is going to school with are the kids of people I went to school with. It just so happens that this snotty little kid has a snotty mother who I couldn't stand as a child/teen/adult. So it makes it all that much worse. OH has been trying to calm me down but when you're not sure if you've made the right decision about what your child has to deal with day in and day out, it is upsetting.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, your story just made my night! So cute!!

Northern, I hate that feeling. :( I am in a similar situation, in that I live a stone's throw away from where I grew up and people with whom I went to school now have kids in DD's school. Just remember that all kids deal with other kids who suck, no matter where they go to school. We can't protect our kids from every bad experience, sadly. I wish I could. But as long as she is safe and generally happy, don't worry about your decision. She will be okay! For me it also helps me to remember that she isn't me. She already handles that type of situation much better than I ever did, thank goodness!


----------



## maggz

Oh Eidson I totally agree, it's SO scary to have a girl! I just look at my nieces who are 14 and 12 and I'm so scared at the way they're gonna turn out! Not that they don't have great role models but it's just... THE WORLD lol. Horrifying. But I have no idea what to do with a boy. DH wants a boy so bad, it's cute, he watches all my symptoms and reads up and asks me if that means it's a boy or a girl :) 

Rebecca that is the cutest thing ever!!! :rofl:
My nausea is changing I feel like... not so much straight up nausea like it was but more just general discomfort! It's driving me nuts, I have so much homework and no energy or drive to do it :( Plus it doesn't help that DH is away so I can't even get a hug for comfort :( 

wow northern that's so typical. In my old neighborhood back home there were generations of cousins who made everybody's life miserable. Crazy how it's in the genes somehow.


----------



## northern_me

Thanks Tara. That helps. I had initially wanted to homeschool but I have to work. I plan on coming up with some way to bring in the millions before this one heads to kindergarten ;-)


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi Northern can you change my due date to the 18th April?thnx 

I would love a girl - I love having a little boy he is awesome but there is something about having a daughter &#128522;. Also DS is such a Mummy's boy so it would be nice for DH to have a Daddy's girl. My DH's father passed away when I was pregnant with DS and he said he would always have loved a girl so that sticks with me too. Of course if we have another little boy that would also be amazing for DS to have a brother would be fantastic &#128513;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I managed to get a phone number for the midwives and given my LMP date they are sending my scan referral today so I should get a letter in the next week.

The midwife said the GP should have done it...typical!

I am glad I called them now.


----------



## Scottish

Phew Amelie just as well you phoned. I moved home when in 1st tri last pregnancy to a different council area and my 12 week scan got delayed until 16 weeks as they so busy they couldn't fit me in sooner! I ended up going private at 12 weeks for a scan lol

Lots of girly wishes here! Not be to long before we all start finding out!


----------



## Button#

Glad you got your scan sorted Amelie.

I've just had a small bit of bleeding which I'm hoping is just my cervical erosion playing up. I've called the Dr and am just waiting for a call back so I can be referred to the epau. My OH said he can look after LO on Friday so I'll have to wait until then to find out, in the meantime I'll be glued to my doppler.


----------



## xanzaba

Counting- good luck with your appointment today! Hope the SCH is clearing up. 

Rebecca- your son sounds adorable :)

I have an appointment today too, and I'm hoping my OBGYN will take a look at the baby and the SCH. This is supposed to be my 12 week appointment, but with scheduling it's falling on 11+3 by LMP, but by the last measurement it should be just about 12.

Every time I think about a boy or a girl, I get excited about whatever I'm thinking about. DH was by all accounts the cutest little boy, and his sister's son is adorable. I generally think girls are easier (at least up to toddler stage) because there is less chasing around and neither my husband and I are especially sporty. But my nieces are both handfuls. They expect a lot of attention, maybe being first borns accounts for some of it. One niece would only listen to men, is extremely stubborn, and still has a soother (pacifier) at 4. The other, who is almost 3, screams almost all of the time, not even when she's throwing a tantrum, then on top of it throws tantrums, and is extremely moody. I would say it's the age, but my nephew is only 2 months older and never went through that. I don't know, do you ladies think that birth order has much of an effect? My sister is an attention hog, and we're only 14 months apart, so maybe I'm biased.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- Good thoughts are with you! Bleeding is never fun. I hope it will just be gone.

Sarah- I can't even remember if I just had a thought when reading about your post now, or if I did respond. But I do hope your bleeding goes away too. I think it's awfully sweet of your doctor to be able to squeeze you in! 

Xanzaba- My older sister was always quiet, but she was sneaky. She definitely bossed me around a lot. But my mom said she was never a difficult child--never had tantrums. She's always been an introvert and very quiet. I have seen kids who were the 2nd born act way worse than the 1st born, but I've seen it the other way around too. I think it's mostly personality..and parenting. I used to teach a class of 3-year-olds and the worst behave children stand out in my mind. One girl was an only child and she was always the princess. She walked all over her parents. She was just a nasty little child. But they treated her like she was in charge. I remember a little boy who was the 4th born in his family who his parents claimed was the worst. He would hit other kids all the time and take their toys. But they said his older brothers and sisters loved to baby him, and they think he acted like that because he felt he was the baby and could do what he wanted. 

I definitely felt the baby moving last night. But it seems the baby has moved up much closer to my belly button now. It felt like there was a fish swimming around. I tried to feel it from the outside (don't know why). Of course I couldn't. My doppler should be coming today or tomorrow, so I can't wait to try it and see how accurate I am about where baby is. At first, it was supposed to be here today, but it took a long time to get shipped out yesterday, and now the expected delivery day is tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone with appointments today! It looks like there will be some appointments on this thread back-to-back for awhile now as we approach 12 weeks.


----------



## Kalabear

It's so fun to think about the sex. I don't really gave a feeling either way. Family has been very vocal telling us they think/hope it's a girl. Haha...I really don't care either way! Just healthy! Every time I think of each sex I get excited! Omg if we don't stay team yellow we can find out in November!!! I don think I'm going to be able to stay team yellow ladies!!


----------



## sarahok

It's so fun for me to think about whether baby will be a boy or a girl. I would seriously be thrilled with either. It's a weird thing to say, but I told my doctor (cause she's very nice and a little silly), "I'm so glad there's not a third option, because I'm so excited about either of these!" For totally different reasons...although all boys and girls are different, it seems like generally boys are just so much more active and physical and girls are so much more thoughtful and emotional and imaginative. Growing up with my sister and a single mom, I used to think I wouldn't know what to do with a little boy. But later I worked with little kids teaching Spanish and fell in love with some of the little boys, so now I'm just thinking I'll be totally thrilled either way. 

DH, on the other hand, like many of yours, would really love a boy. While he says he would of course be so happy either way, it's really quite obvious. He will often refer to the baby as a "he" or say things that reveal that he's imagining it as a boy. It really makes me annoyed, although I know I probably shouldn't be. First, he was one of five boys, so I'm sure it just seems like what's normal in his mind. Second, men just have this caveman thing in them. I imagine them bounding across the savannas, running after large prey with bows and arrows saying in a primitive voice, "I man. Must use penis to make other penis. Must continue to spread seed."


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sarah, I am dying laughing over here. :rofl:


----------



## counting

Good news: 

I went in for my high risk ultrasound today. I was worried sick(literally) because we saw the hemorrhage growing and knew what a risk there was of loosing the baby on top of our pre existing genetic issues. First of all- baby was great. Flipping all over, no sign of ANY issues, great NT measurement, head was nice and egg shaped, so no early signs of NTD. But more than that the hemorrhage was GONE. No sign of it behind the placenta anymore(which was a huge issue they thought baby was at high risk of placental abruption thus I was on bed rest) they thought they might see a tiny bit of the clot, way off to the side somewhere it isn't likely to harm baby at all. On top of all that good news we saw LO's face VERY clearly. They look exactly like their big brother, same nose(mama's), chin a little further out, but the spitting image of DS! We didn't get that picture(doctor wouldn't let us have because it had his NT measurement right on it), got two others, not as nice, but still amazing to have a picture of my little baby. I almost cried with relief. I think I am actually going to get to meet this baby and hold him/her in my arms. Meet little Reed/Willow(gender dependent of course :winkwink: )
https://i61.tinypic.com/33zbmrp.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/30ufy9x.jpg


----------



## Tove

Hi girls! Just checking in. I've read all of the posts but it's so difficult to go back and comment while I'm on my mobile phone.

Anyways, I'm having my first ultrasound tomorrow! I'm so excited! It's the NT scan so besides seeing a live baby I hope the results are good. But most of all I'm sooo looking forward to seing the baby, I feel emotional about it already!

Regarding boys vs girls I am excited for either one, but for slightly different reasons. OH wants a girl, so we will see. I have a feeling it's a boy though :)

Do any of you think it's at all possible to guess the gender based on scan when I will be 12+4?

We're going to the US on vacation next week and I would love to shop some cute baby clothes but my guess is that it's hard to find gender neutral brand clothes.


----------



## Tove

Yay counting! So great news! Congrats on everything looking so good :)


----------



## counting

My toddler posted this....LOL. Deleted.


----------



## stripeycat5

I imagine them bounding across the savannas, running after large prey with bows and arrows saying in a primitive voice, "I man. Must use penis to make other penis. Must continue to spread seed."[/QUOTE]

Ha ha love this! I have a little boy though and I must say he has been awesome so far, quite laid back and v.good on the sleeping/eating front. My OH wanted a little girl and still thinks about Daddy's little princess I think although he hasn't said as much recently. Of course as long as they are happy and healthy I really don't mind x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- Beautiful scan! Congratulations :)

Tove- I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I am getting pretty good at skull theory when it comes to gender guessing. However, sometimes the image isn't clear enough to tell. That's the same thing with the nub. Too often there is no nub to see. However, my own son's 12 week scan looks more rounded like they say girl skulls are. I'll show you so you can see what I mean. In the first picture, it looks flat. But the 2nd one looks rounded (in my opinion).
 



Attached Files:







Gordon Lee side view.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 11









gordonleefrontalview.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tove

Cool Rebecca, I'll post my pics tomorrow and hopefully you can make a guess from them :)


----------



## maggz

Tove I know they also have the drugstore tests that predict gender, so you can buy one when you get over here! :) My friend's was right all three times in her pregnancies. 

Wow counting that's awesome! Great pics. Very happy for you :happydance:

Been very tired and nauseous today, and it's the longest day of the week for me. I have school till 10pm so I'm gonna take a nap right now. Blahh


----------



## northern_me

Maggz, where would you get that?!?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yaay counting, congrats on the great scan! 

Tove, good luck at yours tomorrow!

I am so ready to find out the gender! I want a girl but signs and my own heart so far are saying this is a boy. We shall see... In 10 -12 weeks! :-/


----------



## MrsA22

Just got home from my appointment, it went well! Per LMP I am 11 weeks, 3 days but she asked me if that was correct. I said it is more like 10 weeks, 3 days. hehe. They caught the heart beat on the doppler, only briefly. Then they brought in an old-school(older looking than me) besides ultra sound. We got to see the little peanut there! The heart was beating and it looked like it waved/moved its little stub of an arm. hehe. I'm going next week for the first trimester scan and am going to get a clearer ultrasound and blood test. I forgot they did the original ultra sound for me on the sly(perks of going to your dad's obgyn office) and if they hadn't done that for me, I wouldn't have see it really clearly at all yet. Things are moving! :) I'm glad my husband got to be here today for the heart beat and ultrasound because he had only seen it on video up until this point. :) I'm ready to be out of this first trimester though! I'm no good at secret keeping!!!


----------



## northern_me

So cool that you got a sneak peek Mrs. A

I think I've actually developed a craving. A real, true craving. Malt vinegar. Yep. 

I didn't really realize I've been liking it so much until the thought crossed my mind to put it on pizza and I looked at the bottle and I've used like half a bottle recently.

Right now I could probably drink it if I let myself. It is so good.


----------



## sharnw

Wow I see ladies are off to second tri these next days ahead :) our pregnancies are moving :dance:


----------



## RebeccaR19

MrsA- Glad to hear you had a great appointment today and that you got too see your little one on the ultrasound. Did they give you a gestational age by measurement on the ultrasound?

Northern- Malt vinegar is an interesting craving. I don't think I have even ever had malt vinegar!

Sharnw- I am excited about the 2nd trimester for sure. But I just consider 12 weeks 2nd trimester. So, I am 12 weeks tomorrow and I feel like I'm pretty much there now.


----------



## counting

I crave veggie samosas so hard. Downside? I just moved from a super culturally diverse community with so much amazing foods and fresh made samosas... To a little, rural very (don't be offended!) white community, and no samosas to be found. I literally dream of samosas. It's so painful.


----------



## xanzaba

Yay, counting! Today was a good day for SCH scans. My doc had a hard time finding mine today as well. I'm holding off whole hope until I have my NT scan tomorrow, but I'm finally able to breathe a bit. Moved my due date up to April 7th!


----------



## MrsA22

RebeccaR19 said:


> MrsA- Glad to hear you had a great appointment today and that you got too see your little one on the ultrasound. Did they give you a gestational age by measurement on the ultrasound?
> 
> Northern- Malt vinegar is an interesting craving. I don't think I have even ever had malt vinegar!
> 
> Sharnw- I am excited about the 2nd trimester for sure. But I just consider 12 weeks 2nd trimester. So, I am 12 weeks tomorrow and I feel like I'm pretty much there now.

Theyre going to with the next week. When they did the first u/s, my lmp said I was 9 1/2 weeks but I told them it was closer to 8 1/2 weeks becuase I ovulated late. When the brought it up on the machine and measured, it was +/- 8w4d. I knew it!


----------



## MrsA22

northern_me said:


> So cool that you got a sneak peek Mrs. A
> 
> I think I've actually developed a craving. A real, true craving. Malt vinegar. Yep.
> 
> I didn't really realize I've been liking it so much until the thought crossed my mind to put it on pizza and I looked at the bottle and I've used like half a bottle recently.
> 
> Right now I could probably drink it if I let myself. It is so good.


Ohhh vinegar? I dislike it not pregnant but it is even worse now! Was at a ball game Sat, caught a wiff and blech!!!


----------



## counting

xanzaba said:


> Yay, counting! Today was a good day for SCH scans. My doc had a hard time finding mine today as well. I'm holding off whole hope until I have my NT scan tomorrow, but I'm finally able to breathe a bit. Moved my due date up to April 7th!

Amazing! Good luck tomorrow! I was so scared before I went. Now I feel like I can finally breathe too.


----------



## northern_me

RebeccaR19 said:


> MrsA- Glad to hear you had a great appointment today and that you got too see your little one on the ultrasound. Did they give you a gestational age by measurement on the ultrasound?
> 
> Northern- Malt vinegar is an interesting craving. I don't think I have even ever had malt vinegar!
> 
> Sharnw- I am excited about the 2nd trimester for sure. But I just consider 12 weeks 2nd trimester. So, I am 12 weeks tomorrow and I feel like I'm pretty much there now.

I don't even know if it's a thing that is commonly found in other parts of North America to be honest. I know it's predominately a UK area type condiment. Newfoundland (and Nova Scotia to some extent, although I know there are certain things only found in NL) is very heavily culturally influenced by the traditions that were brought over by people who settled here. I would say 90% people have strong ancestry lines going to either England or Ireland. Our dialects are similar and a lot of our foods are too. I'm just not sure if malt vinegar is one of these things.


----------



## TaraCathryn

We have malt vinegar here, it's good! But you usually only see it in restaurants if you order fish n' chips or other fried fish. 

I am really hungry but nothing we have sounds appealing... Must resist ordering pizza...


----------



## Beanonorder

So tired... After sleeping through the night before, dd woke up 5 times between 12:30am and 5:30am! She was such a good sleeper this is just killing me. And in between that dh was snoring or grinding his teeth so I hardly got any sleep. 

I'm still struggling on what to do about my next appointment. I was going to try for the 9th but I've just realised I have to cover someone else's class and it's right at the end of the day so I won't be able to go. I think I must phone and find out if maybe the hospital will be working as normal over the national holiday.


----------



## maggz

northern - Search "gender prediction test" on amazon! You can get them at the pharmacy, too :)


----------



## Tove

I had my first ultrasound today and everything looked great! The combined NT scan and blood results gave us a super low risk of the three trisomies which felt very reassuring. The little baby was very awake and moving a lot which the midwife commented (in a positive way). It felt so surreal seeing the baby move around in there and now both me and my OH are on cloud nine :)

I've had such a positive feeling before the scan, but there's always the "what if". Now I feel like it's much more real and I'm just smiling from ear to ear!

The midwife said my placenta is low partially covering the cervix but that this could change during the pregnancy. I know that this is not good for a vaginal birth but do any of you know if it could cause any problems during pregnancy? I forgot to ask her...

Here are the four pics I got! Any gender guesses - Rebecca, what do you think? Do any of you see the "nub"? Because I don't think I can see it...

Finally my due date was moved to April 2nd!! Two days earlier than the date calculated from my LMP.

Northern me: can you please add me to April 2nd? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







20140924_100106-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









2014-09-24 10.26.28.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7









20140924_100131-1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









20140924_100147-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think that looks like a boy baby :flower:

I had a partially low placenta with DD2 and it just moved up, it was out the way by 20 weeks. I know sometimes they say no DTD when you have a low placenta but I suspect that is when it is a complete placenta previa.


----------



## xkirstyx

Loving all the scans. Can't wait for mine on Tuesday!!! Tove going by skull I say boy xxx


----------



## Button#

Lovely scan pics


----------



## Kalabear

Beautiful scan pics ladies!!

Tove....I'm guessing boy too....not because of skull theory I just have a boy feeling looking at it. :) 

And yes.....malt vinegar....really any vinegar for me is a huge craving!! I've begged my dad to make his family recipe pickled eggs.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls!! Feels like forever since I've been on. Sorry if I don't mention you but I read and enjoyed all the posts and scans!! 

Rebecca your ds sounds so darn cute!! 

All of your scans are so great and detailed!! I am scheduling my NT scan tomorrow. Honestly the best days for us in the next two weeks are Monday and next Friday but I work Friday and Monday seems so early at 11w2d. I want detail like you ladies have!! I want to see a baby since I won't get another for several more months. 

Northern, I adore malt vinegar!! Have for years, especially on fries, chicken and fish. I drive my coworkers nuts when I eat it at work! 

Beanonorder, so sorry you aren't getting any sleep. How awful for you.

Counting and xanzaba yay for disappearing SCH's!! 

I am so tired if this horrible cold. I barely made it through my shift yesterday, have had a low grade fever for two days and feeling awful with congestion and I sneeze so much I am sure I'm flipping baby all over! This morning I think I may have an ear infection as well so I'm making an appt at my family doctors. My OB appt is tomorrow so busy days for me but I plan to rest as much as possible. I stayed home from work today, baby and I need the rest! Had to listen for baby last night to make sure my awful day didn't make it feel bad, ( purely for my own reassurance lol) heart was beating along in the 170's so that made me feel good. I feel like we bond a little everytime. I'm so in love with this prune sized baby!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Dini - in the UK they can only do the NT scan between 11+5 and 13+6. I don't know if that is the same where you are x


----------



## Scottish

Tove I was initially thinking girl but on second glance and considering skull theory I say actually boy as the skull is quite rounded in first pic. Fab scan though and lovely and clear!

Yes vinegar v popular here in uk lol goes with chips mmmmmmm....


----------



## xanzaba

Tove- great scan! Glad everything is beautifully ok.

Definitely feeling like things are changing. MS is less, and now switched to nights, regardless if I'm hungry. Now I can just go to bed if I'm feeling bad. And of course I just received 3 tins of preggie pops candies.

Now that my SCH is clearing up, if all goes well in first trimester screening, I'm starting to think about spreading the word. At least to friends and close co-workers. But everyone is spread far and wide (family in Canada, US, and Asia, friends and co-workers in California, Europe, U.S. East Coast). Sounds like many of you ladies have friends and family spread out. How do you tell people? I'm not feeling facebook, at least not yet.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh, also, now I'm thinking fish & chips with malt vinegar now. Yum!


----------



## northern_me

I've been eating it on everything. If I could handle fish right now I'd have it on that too.

It literally took every bit of energy and will power I had to get myself out of bed this morning. I slept in an extra 45 minutes and then we were running behind. I seriously considered calling in sick to work so I could just sleep. I'm up and at 'em though. I haven't been doing too bad with pregnancy fatigue so far. I've been pushing through it. I totally crashed last night/this morning though! I need a nap!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- Congratulations on your scan! I don't see a nub either. Looking at the skull, that looks like a girl skull to me. So, I am going to guess :pink: :)
I can't wait to find out if I was right or wrong!

As far as your question about the placenta goes, I don't know how big of a deal it is for the placenta to be there. I am thinking they probably would have said if it was a big deal. Can you call them up and ask?


----------



## Tove

Thank you all who commented on my scan! Just thinking about the baby in there and whether it's a girl or a boy just melts my heart. So cool to see all of your guesses! I'm a little disappointed she didn't take a pic of the nub, because that would make the guessing a little easier. I'll just have to wait about 6 more weeks to find out... based on the guesses here it's leaning towards a boy.

Rebecca, I hope she would have said something. I just called the clinic and my regular midwife will call me back tomorrow and tell me if there's any risk with the placenta placement. I haven't had any bleeding at all during my pregnancy so that's a good sign.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- So good that you hear a nice, strong heartbeat. I am getting impatient for my doppler to come now (even though it's not that long of a wait lol). I just want to have a way to check. One day I will feel the baby strongly and the next I'll feel nothing. So, it would be reassuring to hear something. I am tracking my package. Yesterday, it was in a town about 45 minutes away from me. So, I don't see why it won't be here today. Plus, my son has just told me that he does not want to go to my doctor's appointment with me on Monday anymore. So, I wonder if he hears the heartbeat, he will find that special.

Xanzaba- Glad to hear your SCH cleared up! I really believe most clear up by 12 weeks. I really didn't know anything about mine until my 12 week scan with my son. Although, I did not have bad bleeding with mine either. I just had light spotting.

I am 12 weeks today! :happydance: I feel like the first trimester is a thing of the past now! I will not miss it for a second.


----------



## maggz

xanzaba as for telling people, I told my sisters, my parents, and my two best friends via skype/phone, DH told his dad in person and called his mom, it just depends on where they're located. We're gonna do a fb announcement in a few weeks, but people close to us are gonna have known for a while before that happens. 

On the subject of telling people... I told my dad who has a girlfriend that I really like, they've been together for years. She's really nice but can have a bit of a big mouth.... You already know where this is going, right?
So I could have cared less if she told someone that I don't know. Whatever. Like I'm assuming she told her kids already and all that. BUT. It's kinda funny, but they are good friends with my mom's sister and her husband, and my dad's gf goes ahead and tells her!!! I'm so disappointed! Of course, only god knows who else she told or who my aunt has told, and I feel like they're taking my news away from me. What's up with that?! It's not your news to share, just shut up about it!!! Argh I'm so sad and disappointed and angry over this. I even had a dream that I confronted her about it, which of course I won't do.


----------



## sarahok

Well, Maggz, you've convinced me to possibly waste $30..just ordered intelligender on Amazon lol! A lot of the reviews say they got "boy" when it was actually a girl, but a lot were accurate too....so we shall see. I'm just so impatient to know!!

Love your scan pics, Tove! So exciting. Also glad your scan went so well MrsA.

DH is so excited that the first trimester is almost over so he can start telling people. I asked him who he was wanting to tell so badly, and he said, "Anyone who will listen!" Love him so much. :) <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tove

I probably won't be able to buy any specific boy/girl clothes on my vacation but can any of you US ladies recommend maternity shops where I can buy cute clothes for me? The dollar exchange rate is quite good so I want to take advantage of that ;) we are going to Florida if that makes a difference. Both cheap, expensive and in between is of interest!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Tove I have no idea, hopefully others will be helpful!

Maggz, I feel the same way about my mom. This is my news to share, not yours! Of all the things in life to share with your family & loved ones, this is the most special. Maybe you can just ask her kindly to not tell anyone else you know until you have a chance. I so feel for you! :(


----------



## Dini

Tove said:


> I probably won't be able to buy any specific boy/girl clothes on my vacation but can any of you US ladies recommend maternity shops where I can buy cute clothes for me? The dollar exchange rate is quite good so I want to take advantage of that ;) we are going to Florida if that makes a difference. Both cheap, expensive and in between is of interest!

Ooo, where in Florida? I just love there, went twice last year but once for a sad occasion, DH's great grandfathers funeral:cry: However we enjoyed the weather!

Try Old Navy, they have cheap cute maternity stuff, and there is of course Motherhood Maternity, but also try Target, I know those are HUGE in Florida as are Old Navy so shouldn't be hard to find. The Target near me didn't have anything cute or really anything plus sized which I would need but that one is small and lots of people have said they have good stuff. I hope you have lots of fun!

Rebecca, I hope your doppler shows tomorrow! I want to use it this morning but I'm trying to stay away from it, because my appt is tomorrow and I want to feel extra special when I hear it there lol. I'm so odd!!

Amelie, my doc said 11-13 weeks and I found on the American Pregnancy Associations website it is between 11 and 13 weeks but also on Johns Hopkins medical website it said 11+4 to 13+6, so I guess I will just wait and see. I did read if the baby is less than 45mm long they will have you come back, so I guess that'd just give me an extra chance to see baby lol. Everyone is different it seems.

I am still trying to figure out when to tell my brother and his family, was hoping next saturday but his wife and kids will be gone at an amusement park...and there isn't another good time if DH comes with me since our schedules are so screwy..may have to tell them over the phone and I really don't want to since my niece has been along with me on this journey and my brother will be SO shocked.


----------



## northern_me

Can you facetime them!?


----------



## RebeccaR19

My doppler came today :happydance:! I used it immediately. I didn't know how tricky it could be to find the heartbeat. Baby was much lower down than I had thought. I couldn't find anything until I went just above the pubic bone. Then, I got a strong sound. The HB kept ranging from like 125-170. It seemed to stay mostly at 160, though. My son was interested at first, but then he stopped caring after a few seconds of hearing the HB.
I also thought it was weird that the doppler gave a number before I could hear anything. I stopped to read the instructions and it said not to go by a number if there is no sound with it. That makes me wonder where that number comes from.


----------



## Tove

Thanks for the tips Dini!! :) We're going to a place in Palm Beach county, hoping to get some sun and time on the beach! Looks a little rainy now, that's why I'm also planning to go shopping ;)

Yay Rebecca!! Congrats on finding the heartbeat! Must be so nice to be able to pick up the doppler and listen to the baby at any time! After my ultrasound today I though "I wish I had a ultrasound machine at home so I could look at the baby every day" ;)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- I personally think Motherhood maternity has the cutest things. But often it's more expensive than other places. But if the dollar exchange rate is good, you might like it there.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I'm so glad your Doppler came in already!! And as far as the number, I don't pay any attention to it unless the sound is good and strong, and I almost always count it myself if I can hold on to it long enough, but I'm over two weeks behind you so yours is probably stronger! We use Dopplers to find pulses at work on people who you can't feel them and they numbers they give vary so much we never pay attention to them, but fetal ones are better at detecting the number because that's what they are designed for. Anyway, congrats on getting that heartbeat!!!


----------



## Dini

northern_me said:


> Can you facetime them!?

I thought about that, but they only live a bit over an hour away and it seems like I should really be able to drive over there, but if we can't find the time we will have to, or I have to go without DH. 

I thought about going with them to the amusement park because it's Halloween themed this time of year and would be so fun but my brother and nephew aren't going and DH would NEVER go so no point in that. We will figure it out...facetime may have to be it!


----------



## Kalabear

Hey Tove I love motherhood maternity. They have such cute clothes. Macys also usually has some cute stuff but generally it's the motherhood maternity brand. Have fun on your trip! 

Had my dr appt today. The dr couldn't find the heartbeat with his Doppler (cue panic) and grabbed his handheld ultrasound and baby looked great. We could see the heartbeat and baby moving around. So happy and relieved!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My doppler occasionally flashes up with a number in the 160's when baby is in perfect position, but I mainly go by the sound.

I am only 9+3 though :flower:


----------



## northern_me

Have any of you decided on your big purchases if you need to make them yet? I pretty much have my stuff picked out but I'm waiting to buy until probably November/December.

We're settled on Grovia diapers and I'm going with a Britax travel system. We are getting a Moses basket but I think we're skipping the play yard for now. Everything else I'm waiting to get. We won't get a crib until he/she outgrows the Moses Basket.


----------



## sarahok

I'll have to check out Motherhood Maternity. I was going to second Old Navy. I got some dark wash skinny jeans with a low panel, and I love them. They are very comfy. Old Navy's not the highest quality, so I usually don't get regular jeans there, but I figure they only need to last 6 months or so (until next pregnancy that is!) Also Gap has good basics and good maternity workout clothes. They also have these sports bras (in the reg section not maternity) that are light support that I just live in. They are the comfiest. They don't do anything for your figure like an underwire bra would, but they also don't squish down your boobs like a regular sports bra. And right now I'm not going for cleavage as much as comfort! :D Although I know you're not interested because it's online, I thought I'd mention for the other ladies that Zulily has a pretty good maternity section. I found some tops and dresses there. They haven't come in yet, so can't report on the quality, but good prices and cute stuff!

Glad you found your sweet heartbeat Rebecca!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think I am going to get a carry cot to go on my existing double buggy (baby jogger mini city) - my youngest will be 26 months and she does walk well but I think I'll need the double.

We need to buy a new infant car seat. We'll borrow a moses and get a new matress for it.

We will try and borrow a lot as this will be the last baby for sure.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- I constantly see advertisements from Zulilly for maternity clothes. I am reluctant to buy anything online solely because I can't try it on. But I am interested to see how you like what you got! It looks like they have cute clothes, and I know a lot of my friends buy clothes from there.

Northern- My husband has actually already purchased a Chicco travel system for the 2nd baby. He bought it when I was like 5 weeks! lol He wanted to get it while it was on sale. We used Chicco with my son as well. But we gave his car seat away to his cousin because they were expecting and we thought we weren't going to be having another one for another year. I'm still holding off on other big purchases. I just want to know the gender before I buy anything else. 

I know I am wanting to have a girl this time. But I seem to be convinced in my mind I'm having a girl as I am constantly calling the baby "her" and "she" now. I need to stop that because there is still a good chance I'm having another boy. And I think if I get too convinced I'm having a girl, I might end up slightly disappointed if I'm wrong.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I think I would like to go with chicco again as well for our stroller & car seat, although I'm disappointed because they no longer make the compact stroller we had. We gave ours away to an acquaintance so there's no getting it back. :( We gave away so much stuff because for years we didn't think we would have another! 

As for everything else, I don't know. I have to research everything again like I did with DD, which I'm actually looking forward to!  But I won't really get into it until after my appointment on the 8th. 

I'm so nervous about my 12-week appointment! I know it's silly because I've had absolutely no indication that anything will go wrong. But now that my work knows and I've basically given up my job due to the timing of this, there's so much more at stake. :-/ I will just feel so much better once I see her/him again!


----------



## counting

Big baby purchases...I remember last time worrying about getting everything and for the first 6 months of my sons life he would have been fine with diapers, a carrier and some clothes. I had a bassinet, crib, swing, play mat and vibrating chair for instance. I used NONE of it. This time I think I am going to get some newborn cloth diapers(one size took a while to fit my son), and some clothes (more if baby is a girl), a car seat and an amber necklace and that is pretty much it. I suppose some of the reason for that is having kids so close together in age I still have everything from first LO, but a lot of it was I ended up not using basically anything. I bought a whole awesome crib set so so sweet (and expensive) and he literally never slept a night in his crib :haha::blush:

Oh and we waited until 20 weeks when we knew Lo#1 was a boy to buy anything. I will probably wait until 20 weeks with this babe too, so we know their sex and make sure everything is definitely ok.


----------



## counting

ps. Wondering if I can get added to the list on the front page? I am due April 5th.


----------



## Dini

Kalabear I'm so glad all was well with baby!! 

Went to my regular doctor, he agreed it's probably viral and we will give it a few days and see. The pain in my ear and face is getting worse so I'm convinced my shingles is flaring up but hoping my body will knock it down. 

As far as getting stuff, we are waiting for sure until the anatomy scan unless we find something super cheap but we aren't shopping or even looking yet. I'd like to try cloth diapers, but need to figure out which ones to go with, I'll see if I can find any gently used. 

When we use disposables I think I'll use the honest company since they ship to your house. 

If my old bassinet is in good enough shape I'll clean it up and use it. I do know I absolutely need a good rocking chair!!


----------



## Scottish

I still have everything from my ds so don't need to buy anything apart from a double pram and I don't know what one to get :/ thinking oyster max tandem but need to see it. I have Quinny buzz just now but it doesn't covert to double :(


----------



## northern_me

I'm kind of glad my kids will be far enough apart in age that I don't need to get a double stroller!


----------



## counting

If baby arrives on their due date, my kids will be exactly 21 months apart. I baby wear exclusively, so I will be tandem baby wearing- Should help me loose the baby weight!!!:haha::winkwink: . Really I hope my son will mostly be walking by spring, and I can just pop him on my back if he gets tired, or when DH is out with us, he can wear one and I will wear the other.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I feel the same way! It's nice not to need to worry about the needs of two so little! (But scarier I think to go back to drooling and diapers when you've been so far out of it!)

I too will probably wait until after we know the gender to buy much, if anything. It's just more fun for me shopping that way. :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Tove, lovely scan picture. I'm not going to even hazard a guess cos I'm useless at it! 

Tara I am feeling the same about my next appointment. There's no reason for me to think something is wrong but I can't let it go! I keep wishing I either had a doppler or felt some movement! I did this last pregnancy too. I convinced myself they wouldn't find a heartbeat. 

We need to get a new bassinet, swing/bouncer chair and play mat. If we have a boy we'll need a few more clothes. But obviously that will wait til after the birth. We need a new stroller. I have already chosen what I want but every time I try order it, I'm told it's out of stock. So I may just have to settle for something else. 

Oh and celebrations - I'm 12 weeks today!!


----------



## maggz

TaraCathryn said:


> Maggz, I feel the same way about my mom. This is my news to share, not yours! Of all the things in life to share with your family & loved ones, this is the most special. Maybe you can just ask her kindly to not tell anyone else you know until you have a chance. I so feel for you! :(

Thanks but it was actually my dad's girlfriend! She also told my aunt that I would be going home to Iceland to have the baby - which I never mentioned I don't know how she figured that out! It's the middle of the semester so I'm not gonna be going anywhere. 
I messaged her on fb (quickest way) and she's seen it but hasn't responded. Rude.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz, sorry, my wording didn't make sense! I meant my mom did the same thing your dad's gf did.  I'm sorry she hasn't responded to you, how frustrating!


----------



## RebeccaR19

It seems there is always one rude family member who just has to make things difficult. I don't get it at all!

Dini- I hope you start feeling better soon! That can't be easy :hugs:

My thoughts about getting my doppler (before I got it) were correct. I thought I would enjoy listening to the HB, but would still worry just as much. It's true! It's also a lot harder to find it than I thought. I figured it would be a piece of cake by 12 weeks. I found it very strong this afternoon, recorded it, and sent it to my mom and MIL to hear. But since then, I can only hear it for a very fleeting time. And I'm not satisfied unless I really hear it for a good amount of time like I did before.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca that is my major reason for not getting one. I survived my last pregnancy without one and it seems a bit of a waste to spend money on one now when this is my last pregnancy. 
I know it's not much consolation but you've at least heard a good strong heartbeat!


----------



## Perplexed

I didn't shop for dd till I were at 32-33 weeks I think and even then it felt early. But I was worried because people were saying they expect id go into labor early because I was born at 35 weeks. 

I am so not getting a double stroller!! they are huge! and I'd want one where I have the option on having one or both babies facing me but those ones are even bigger. I'd just get a second small stroller. I have 1 big and one small one. they wouldn't both fit in my car. I'd use the big one strictly at home or at my grandparents house when the new baby comes to keep him/her away from kids that run around lol.


----------



## maggz

Haha oh Tara I gotcha now. 

Rebecca, I decided I would only listen every 3-4 days, so I wouldn't be obsessive about it. I've managed to find it and listen for a few minutes every time so I'm happy about that, and I'm kind of over my worry stage right now (this minute at least) so it's really more of a fun thing to do. I hope you can view it like that soon :) 

As for shopping I want to get a pack n play for upstairs, a bassinet/moses basket for downstairs, and some clothes and diapers of course. I really don't want a vibrating swing or stuff like that, maybe just a playmat or something. And a changing table :) I doubt we'll start shopping until after Christmas time, or maybe during Black Friday if we find some good sales. We'll probably be using the Navy Exchange store the most, since it's tax free.


----------



## Eidson23

I'm with Maggz too. We are worried, but not to the point of obsession. Last time we listened to the hb was like 3-4 days ago, and it was much lower than where I usually find it. My wife is 12 weeks, and it's in a different spot every time now. Just swimming around in there :rofl: I wouldn't stress if you don't find it right away, it took me a few minutes the last time and I was scared but it's fine! Easier said then done of course.

We haven't bought much yet. We're waiting on the big stuff probably until halfway. I know her family is going to want to get us a bunch, so until we know the sex we're waiting :haha: Of course, I was a single mom for so long and was anti-love for even longer...I got rid of *all* the baby stuff from my son :dohh: regretting that decision now :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think the need for a double depends a lot on your need to walk/drive places.

I was fine with DD1 and DD2 without a double for a the first few months as DD2 was in the carseat and life was quite chaotic so we drove to baby groups etc a lot.

As the weather got better and DD2 got bigger and didn't sleep all the time I started walking most places and DD1 at 28 months at that point just couldn't walk a mile to town and then back. 

With new baby my DD1 will start school in the September and I'd like to walk if I can - I think with 3 under 4.5 I need to strap at least 2 of them down!

I do have an ergo carrier that I love and plan on getting a sling for when baby is teeny.


----------



## xkirstyx

Blah worst night sleep ever. Went to bed at 8 last night coz I was so tired but didn't fall asleep till 3. Then was up for a pee twice after that and now up with the kids since 6. Argh can't wait for them to go to nursery so I can go back to bed!!!


----------



## Button#

I've seen the cot I'll probably get in Ikea and I need a new bouncy chair and playmat because I didn't like Ashleys so I threw them away. I'll get some new clothes and a new mattress for my Moses basket. I'm not getting a double pushchair, I'll get a buggy board for my baby jogger city mini and I already have a stretchy wrap and a mei tai. I may treat myself to a woven wrap this time as my friend has said she'll show me how to tie it.


----------



## Scottish

Yea I am like you Amelie I walk a lot so a double buggy is more convenient. I plan to try and baby wear but it didn't go to plan last time :hehe: so that why I am thinking of a tandem as It's same size as a single with an extra seat on bottom and can convert easily from single to double.

Ugh Kirsty hope u getting some sleep now they at nursery xxx


----------



## northern_me

Kristy I'm feeling you on the tired thing! My DD didn't go to bed until 1am this morning. My mom had major surgery yesterday and is in the hospital. I thought that was playing on her mind. Not so. At 3:30 she started throwing up and hasn't stopped yet. She clearly has some sort of stomach bug. I'm freaking exhausted. She's home from school and I'm home from work with her, but I still don't see a nap in our future.


----------



## northern_me

11 weeks/13 weeks comparison!

Still a lot of bloat and previous weight but I'm definitely feeling that I'm rounding out.
 



Attached Files:







11weeks13weekscomparison.png
File size: 242.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw Northern not good hun. Hope your daughter feels better soon and hopefully you don't catch what she has. X


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- I hope you get your sleep! I was in the same boat as you two nights ago. It's rough.

Northern- I hope your mom is doing okay. That is also a nice bump! It does look like it is rounding out. 

Maggz- Yeah, I was mostly trying to express that the doppler is nice, but it doesn't get rid of stresses. It isn't so simple to figure out either. There are all kinds of sounds. But I did find the HB last night. I recorded it for a good 2 minutes. It also confirmed my theory that baby is more active at night because the reading was much higher than during the day. I was really wanting to use the doppler to test that out and see. Then, I decided I wasn't going to check so often. I figured I might do it every couple of days like you said you are, or even just once a week.


----------



## sarahok

Eidson, your "anti-love" status made me giggle. I totally understand what you mean, but I'm glad you got over that! Sounds pretty depressing. Haha!

Nice bump, Northern. Yeah, doesn't look drastically different, but it seems like the bottom part has grown a bit. :) While I'm not looking forward to the physical discomfort of being big, it will be so nice when I can look in the mirror and it reflects how I feel. Very pregnant!! :D


----------



## Perplexed

My dd hates baby wearing (only liked it at 4 months, not before not after) so I don't have a lot of hope for baby wearing. 

We don't really walk to anywhere in this country...just isn't possible so I don't see any suitable double stroller fitting into my car.

Northern your bump is so cute! Definitely getting more round!


----------



## northern_me

sarahok said:


> Eidson, your "anti-love" status made me giggle. I totally understand what you mean, but I'm glad you got over that! Sounds pretty depressing. Haha!
> 
> Nice bump, Northern. Yeah, doesn't look drastically different, but it seems like the bottom part has grown a bit. :) While I'm not looking forward to the physical discomfort of being big, it will be so nice when I can look in the mirror and it reflects how I feel. Very pregnant!! :D

I want to look pregnant so I can stop getting the glances that make me think "They're wondering if I'm just fat or pregnant". 

My abs got destroyed from pregnancy with DD. She was so tall and I'm so short. She didn't really have anywhere to go but out. That on top of having weight on left me still pretty pregnant looking!


----------



## Dini

Northern your bump is certainly rounding out! I think I may take a pic today but I have absolutely no bump or even bloat to speak of. I hope your dd feels better soon!

Kirsty I hope you get a good nap!

Rebecca I have found after a week or so I find the heartbeat faster most days and usually it makes me feel loads better even if I only hear it for a minute. I'm guessing baby is being active. I find just knowing I have the option to listen calms me some but I'm still certainly nervous!! Come on second trimester!!

I'm feeling a bit better today but my head and ear hurt so bad. I took some Tylenol and am using an ice pack and it helps some. Right now I'm lying down and relaxing for a bit. 

Had my OB appt today. All seems good, the mw found the heartbeat right away and it was so loud and strong, her Doppler is obviously better! She just said it was in the "160's" she was counting it I guess. Either way it sounded so good and she said "Well there is a real live peanut in there!" Made me giggle. 

The specialist ultrasound place will call me in the next few days to schedule my NT scan so it probably won't be until the week after next but at least I'll get a better picture that way!


----------



## norwegianmum

Hey everybody. I'm trying to figure out this forum. I'm 11 weeks today, after the ultrasound my due date was set april 20th 2015. I live in a small town in the west of Norway, just started my bashelor degree so heving a baby was not planned, but very welcome.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi Norwegianmum welcome to the thread! My due date is the 18th April so am about as pregnant as you are lol!&#128515;

I am feeling a bit wierd today - after the scan we told everyone that we were pregnant again but of course everyone is asking when the baby is due how far along we are etc. So am telling them that ultrasound recorded we were a week behind and that we are having another scan to accurately check dates on the 6th Oct etc. I just feel that because I wasn't 12 weeks when they did the scan I am having to redo a week and a few days. Even though I saw the baby and the heartbeat was fine I just feel meh. I just want to next 10 days to hurry up so I can see my baby again at the gestation I was hoping to see the first time round. OH is telling me I am being silly and that I am pregnant we saw the baby so everything is fine but I just feel a bit disheartened &#128542;


----------



## norwegianmum

stripeycat5 said:


> Hi Norwegianmum welcome to the thread! My due date is the 18th April so am about as pregnant as you are lol!&#128515;
> 
> So am telling them that ultrasound recorded we were a week behind and that we are having another scan to accurately check dates on the 6th Oct etc. I just feel that because I wasn't 12 weeks when they did the scan I am having to redo a week and a few days. &#128542;

I know that feeling . Here it is expensive to take ultrasound . We only get one free scan week 18, if we want an earlier or later scan we have to pay 200 dollars. Since I've had one week 9, I have to wait a while. 

We are planning to reveal the pregnancy with this photo next week . It says mamma and pappa which means mom and dad
 



Attached Files:







1410866241440.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## maggz

Love your announcement pic norwegian! 

Sorry girls haven't been keeping up. Will write when I feel better, must.... nap.... zzzz.....


----------



## northern_me

Same here about the ultrasounds at 18 weeks! I can't even get a private unless I drive for 8 hours and pay for UC Baby.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome, Norwegianmum! That's a very cute reveal idea. 

Stripeycat- I am sorry to hear you are feeling disheartened. I also feel like things are probably going great for you especially since you just saw your baby. If they were doing an NT scan, they have to redo one because it has to be between weeks 11-13 to be an NT scan to check for normal growth. I know it is frustrating to be put behind. This is my 2nd pregnancy to be put behind and I absolutely hate it. I know it makes little difference in the end, but it isn't exciting to feel like you have further to go than you thought you did. Hang in there, I am sure you'll be even more excited once you get to see your baby for a 2nd time. :)

Perplexed- My son did not enjoy any baby carrier or being worn either. He had a really bad reflux problem, though. So, he would get upset and then spit up all over the both of us. And then cry some more because we were both covered in spit-up. I plan on trying it with the 2nd baby because I feel like I'm going to need my hands free. So either my baby is going to be one that is fine with being put down, or we will spend more time working out a carrier. 

Dini- I did notice that when I found the HB again last night, it was a little bit easier because it seemed to be roughly in the same place I found it in the first time. But good lord there are a lot of sounds that go on in there! Some of them making finding the HB so hard! I am ready for my appointment on Monday. I think the best thing in the world is just seeing baby in there.

I'm going to a glass painting class tonight with some of the wives from my husband's class he is in. It sounds like fun. I'm hoping it's fun. Plus, I really want to make some friends. I feel more comfortable getting to know people while doing something instead of sitting in a room looking for things to talk about. So, I was more inclined to go to this thing than a mixer they had about a month ago.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca that class sounds fun! And I don't think anything could top seeing baby on a scan other than holding it in your arms!

Stripeycat I second what Rebecca said! 

Welcome norwegianmum!! Happy to have you! 

I feel so much better after a nap this afternoon! 

Today after our appt we went to my MILs and she was asking about a baby shower. It kinda starts to feel real talking about that. It's a ways away but with the holidays coming it'll be here before I know it I'm sure. Never thought we would get to a place where we could have a baby shower!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome norwegianmum! 

Stripey I know how you feel. Last pregnancy I argued with the doctor about my due date but finally went with their earlier one. I reached 24 weeks and they kept telling me the baby was small, eventually they sent me for a detailed scan and discovered I'd been right and I was put back two weeks. It was so difficult to have to go through week 22 and 23 all over again! 

After weeks of serious constipation I had terrible diarrhoea last night. And now I'm all blocked up again. Very annoying. 

I can't hide my stomach anymore! I want to see the doctor and get the blood test results before I tell work though. I'm hoping we'll work on our announcement photo tomorrow.


----------



## Eidson23

For all my Canadian friends :rofl:
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/b809e379083cdba48cc59af1b1044056_zpsd190536b.jpg

I, of course, mean no offense by this! I thought it was funny. Compared to the US and the middle east and all the things you hear on the news...the biggest story I've ever heard about Canada is that crazy drug addict mayor.


----------



## bump2be

Eidson23 said:


> For all my Canadian friends :rofl:
> https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/b809e379083cdba48cc59af1b1044056_zpsd190536b.jpg
> 
> I, of course, mean no offense by this! I thought it was funny. Compared to the US and the middle east and all the things you hear on the news...the biggest story I've ever heard about Canada is that crazy drug addict mayor.

Haha that's funny Eidson!!! 

I live in Toronto & the crack smoking mayor is mayor of this city. Although he was recently diagnosed with cancer & is now undergoing chemotherapy. His term as mayor is also about to end.


----------



## Dini

So I'm wanting to buy a cute shirt for DH's little brother who is 10 and have him wear it when we tell his extended family and as a fun way to tell his little brother, and I also wanted to get something for my brother to announce our pregnancy, but all the sudden when I'm ready to order these things I'm getting nervous like I'll jinx the pregnancy if I order them now since we aren't 12 weeks yet..I know it's silly but I can't help it. Do you think I should just tell my brother without a cute gift, and maybe just order DH's little brother's shirt?? Ugh wish I could stop worrying so much!


----------



## northern_me

That's funny! Oh well, at least our reputation stands strong!


This marks the first day in 11 days that I haven't gotten sick. Miracles do happen! I never even took my afternoon dose of diclectin and I was good! Turning point?!?


----------



## sharnw

A relief you don't feel sick today Northern :) :) :)


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm getting a doppler! I know I said I'm wary of them but I was also avoiding it because dh would never agree to spending money on it. But there's a website here for expat moms where we can discuss things and sell things. I went on to look at someone is giving away a doppler so I texted her and she's keeping it for me! I'm going to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, lucky! I am wary of getting one too, so if you like it I may be convinced to get one! It's very tempting right now bc I'm still so nervous!

Dini I am nervous about jinxing it! It's so silly but bc I basically gave up my job already in preparation, I feel so much more worried that something will go wrong! I just can't wait for Oct. 8th, I basically have my entire life pinned on that day right now. :-/

Northern & Kirsty & all you tired mamas, I so feel your pain! DD has been waking up crying out in pain with leg cramps most nights. It's horrible bc I can't help her and then the whole house is awake. I feel awful bc I had them as a kid so I know how terrible the pain can be. Doctors wouldn't even examine me, years of pain and they all just said "growing pains;" Bull crap, bc they were awful well into my mid twenties! I just hope DD's doctor can actually help her.


----------



## Tove

Welcome norwegian mum!

Since we have passed the twelve week mark and had the our first ultrasound which showed the baby looking alive and healthy we have started telling family and friends. But this has made me nervous!! I am a quite private person, so now I'm thinking that if something goes wrong we also have to tell all of these people... I know I should think like that but sometimes I can't help it.

Everone has been so happy for us, but they have also said they suspected it since I haven't had any alcohol these last month plus we bought a bigger car. I knew that would give us away ;)

I'm now in week 13, woohoo! Soon out of the first trimester! I am a little confused by the weeks and days since my due date was changed. My pregnancy app says I'm 13 weeks exactly today, but my ticker says 13 weeks and one day. I guess the app has the birth at 39+6 and the ticker at 40+0. I feel like my ticker is cheating a little ;) Do any of you know which way to calculate is the most common?

Hope everyone is having a wonderful friday!


----------



## maggz

That's awful Tara I hope she can get some relief from that :( 

Lucky beanonorder! Hope you like it :) 

Hahahah eidson I laughed so hard at that! That's how Icelanders are too... have you seen this https://www.buzzfeed.com/mrloganrho...o-be-more-like-the-police-from-iceland#zdld4o :rofl:

Nothing new here just waiting for hubby to get home... less than a week now :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I will definitely let you know how it is! I am also planning to go to the doctor on the 8th October. I've decided that if the English speaking doctor isn't available on that day I'm just going to book with a Chinese speaking doctor and ask them to send someone down from the international department to translate. Its much cheaper to see the Chinese one anyway.


----------



## Button#

I've got my scan today with the epau because of spotting the other day. I'm pretty nervous, just hope bubs is ok.


----------



## xkirstyx

Wooo I had a great sleep last night! I feel so much better :-D 

11 weeks today!!!! Soooo excited for me scan on Tuesday


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder- definitely if you have the option of hiring an interpreter it's worth going then!

Button- sorry you were spotting, hopefully bean is ok!

kristy- glad you're feeling better, good luck on your scan!

I had a really rough night last night...very little sleep and every position would hurt something whether it's my leg or neck etc. then I woke up with a migraine that I still have right now. but on the bright side I thought my ms would get worse as I've had one of the most terrible puking sessions yesterday but I feel loads better in that department. this might be wishful thinking but maybe the ms peaked yesterday and now it's getting better? it's still there but way more manageable!


----------



## Button#

Yay, scan went great. Baby is measuring spot on and had a lovely little wriggle!


----------



## Perplexed

Awesome button! Congrats!


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for fab scan button!


----------



## norwegianmum

Button# said:


> Yay, scan went great. Baby is measuring spot on and had a lovely little wriggle!

Happy everything was ok :)


----------



## norwegianmum

I've been sleeping so bad the last days. I wake up in the middle of the night with a terrible headache. I hope it soon goes away, I'm a bit afraid to use medisin for it when it's a little baby who may get affected by it


----------



## Button#

I got bad headaches when I was pregnant with DS. You can take paracetomal or whatever the equivalent is where you are.


----------



## norwegianmum

Button# said:


> I got bad headaches when I was pregnant with DS. You can take paracetomal or whatever the equivalent is where you are.

Yes I think I will take paracet if it don't stop today :)


----------



## Dini

Button, so happy your scan went well!! 

Norwegianmum, I was hesitant with this awful cold and headache I've had since Sunday to take anything but my midwife assured me Tylenol (same as paracetamol) is safe and will not harm baby at all, and baby is better off if momma isn't miserable and in horrible pain! It really did help me some, enough to take the edge off.

Beanonorder, that's so great that she is going to give you the doppler, I think you will really love it! I was wary about one but figured it would calm my nerves and it really truly does!

Kirsty, glad you are feeling better!! 

To those of you not sleeping, I'm with ya..I kept having crazy dreams last night, really really odd ones that I would wake up from in a panic and then couldn't get back to sleep. 

:happydance: While I was typing this I got my NT scan date! It's further away than I wanted it but that's okay, I'll get a good picture of baby, it's October 9th! and DH can be there :yipee: 

Now it's time for the nerves to kick in about whether baby is okay...I knew this was going to happen lol..but I just have to remind myself that all is well so far, and this little jellybean is strong and resilient if it managed to even be conceived as infertile as both DH and I are!


----------



## Kalabear

Eidson23 said:


> For all my Canadian friends :rofl:
> https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/b809e379083cdba48cc59af1b1044056_zpsd190536b.jpg
> 
> I, of course, mean no offense by this! I thought it was funny. Compared to the US and the middle east and all the things you hear on the news...the biggest story I've ever heard about Canada is that crazy drug addict mayor.

:rofl: hahahaha I love this!! I have some lovely Canadian friends I know from living abroad and this is so true! I am sending this to them today! Thanks for the laugh! I love our friends to the North!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- I am so glad all went well with your scan! :) So nice!

Tara- I used to have a lot of leg problems as a child too. Like you, it was just called "growing pains." I know how awful it is. Mine didn't last into my 20s, but it did last until somewhere in high school for me. I hope that the doctors can find some way to help your daughter. That has to be so rough for the poor girl.

Beanonorder- That's neat that you found a free doppler! I've been busy watching videos and finding information from websites and sound clips to educate myself because there are so many sounds with the doppler. The HB is unmistakable when I do find it, but sometimes there are a lot of other sounds that mask it. I also just wanted to know what those sounds were. I wouldn't know what a swim past sounds like or kicking, etc.

Dini- I think you should go ahead and order it. You aren't too far away. If it makes you feel better, you can keep the receipt and just wait to give him the shirt. But then you'd at least have it. My mom sent my son two big brother shirts right after we told her I was pregnant! lol She was just too excited she couldn't wait, and that was at 4-5 weeks.

I had fun glass painting last night although I didn't do a very good job, but I had fun. I tried to paint some flowers that ended up looking like large, awkward starfish. Oh well. My son loved it! Ha! 
Just the weekend now until my next scan! I'm so excited for it! I really hope my son enjoys it, and that he gets really happy to see little brother or sister on the screen. It's just going to be him and me at the appointment. My husband can't go. So I hope he doesn't get bored, but I really want him to be there. Eidson- I'm thinking of you too because yours is on the same day! Are you getting excited?


----------



## TaraCathryn

I forgot to say, hi, Norweigianmum! Welcome & congrats! :hi: I got pregnant with my DD shortly after quitting my job to finish my bachelor's degree. It wasn't ideal but being in school gave me a lot of flexibility to be with her in those early years, and I did still finish my degree. It's hard but worth it! :)

Starting to paint our house today... Wish us luck! :thumbup:


----------



## counting

Tomorrow is my 26th birthday! I'll be 12w6d and I have decided to announce to my family that is going to be there that day. Feeling nervous about telling people for a lot of reasons. Because things were on such rocky grounds for the pregnancy until lately, because the baby was a (welcome) surprise but timing isn't perfect, and because my brother and his wife are constantly complaining (publicly) about how they can't afford a second child(first is almost 19m), when financially and so forth they are actually quite well off, they just like to spend on tons of vacations and luxuries. And SIL is completely going to judge me on the fact my children won't be 2 years apart. Decided to put DS in a big brother tshirt at my birthday dinner and let everyone sort it out. Since my brother and SIL aren't going to be there, I'm going to take a picture and email it to them. I hope that way they will get over all their judgments in private and by the time they see me next they can just put on a happy face and pretend to be happy for us.


----------



## Perplexed

welcome nerweiganmum! :hugs:

hopefully I'll have caught up with you ladies by tomorrow...feel like I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Dini

Perplexed I hope you get some rest today hon! 

Counting that sounds like a wonderful reveal and if your family wants to be judgy that's their problem! We have our NT scan at 12w5d and I think we will tell people then, but we may have to wait until we have a weekend day off together to get together with family, so it could wait but we will play it by ear. 

I ordered the shirt for DH's little brother, decided on a slightly different one so he can wear it longer. I feel good about it, it should be here by the end of next week, not long before our scan, and then when he gets home from school that day we will tell him ;)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My NT scan is on the 8 October...eeek!

A bit worried at by my ov. Date I will only be 11+2. With the girls I always measured ahead though. We'll see.


----------



## northern_me

Anyone else finding anxiety issues? 

I have generalized anxiety disorder and I am so bad today. I've felt this feeling of impending dread all day and I feel like I'm right at the edge of a panic attack. Stress! No reason for it in particular.


----------



## Kalabear

Counting I think your reveal sounds amazing. We had some judgements last pregnancy from my bil and his gf even though they don't have children.:shrug: we were living in China and I came home for the better healthcare as I was having health issues and the drs recommended I terminate the pregnancy. It was a rough time when I really could have used support from them. Why people chose to judge others is beyond me. We are completely fine with our finances and very lucky. We just chose to spend our money on family and not the things they do...to each their own you know. Anyway...sorry for the rant haha. This pregnancy I had a "I dont care what they think" attitude and they were very sweet about it...even if they talked behind our back I don't care. Icant be bothered what they think. I have an amazing DS who I would do it all again for and a million times worse if I had too. I hope it goes well for you!! :hugs: don't let anyone ruin this time!!! And happy 26 th birthday!!! :happydance::flower:

Northern, I have had terrible anxiety...especially at the drs.....white coat syndrome. My anxiety is better than before though be cause I am being treated for my hyperthyroidism. I was having a total panic attack the other day but was able to calm down and have some laughs about it. I just try to remember it's not good for the baby. Are you taking anything for your anxiety? Have your drs okayd anything? Hope you feel better :hugs: anxiety is awful.


----------



## counting

The shirt I made LO for tomorrow: https://i59.tinypic.com/2d9tj84.jpg


----------



## counting

No idea why it came up sideways


----------



## Scottish

Welcome Norwegianmummy :flower: 

Counting your lo is so cute fab reveal :thumbup:

Will catch up with you all shortly sorry for quick hi and bye hehe


----------



## Dini

Counting, I love that shirt!!! And your son is so cute!! 

Amelie our scans are a day apart!


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi ladies, I haven't been able to keep up, I've been so busy with work etc. Just thought I'd pop by say hello. We had our nt & dating scan today, so have a new edd of 5th April. Baby was very active & reassured us as I've had spotting & bleeding on & off since 7/8 weeks.
Hope everyone is doing well. I'll try & catch up a bit, but there's no way I'll get through everything! Lol xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Happy Birthday Counting! Lovely shirt that you have made. I hope everyone is super excited for you. 

Dd is now sick. I got home yesterday to discover she was all creaky. Through the night her cough and runny nose have developed. She crawled into our bed last night so I just left her. Of course I didn't get much sleep! I was planning to take her to a baby class today and I think she'll be fine but it's not fair to inflict it on the other kids there. So I guess I have to cancel. 

I have to work tomorrow (Sunday)! China doesn't just give you a day off for a public holiday. You always have to work it in somewhere else. Oh well...


----------



## Dini

Beankeeper, glad your scan went well!! 

Beanonorder, so sorry dd is sick. Seems to be going around. 

I have to work all weekend :(. As a nurse holidays and weekends are just another day. I hope it goes by quickly.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Happy birthday, counting! 

Beanonorder, sorry you have to work tomorrow! What's the point of the holiday then?  

Northern, I have anxiety and was having to take Xanax to get a good night's sleep before I got pregnant (no good, didn't want to be there!) but for some reason it has actually been a little better since then? No idea why! :shrug:

House painting went terribly today, we discovered the siding on one side of the house is moldy under the old paint and rotting away! Oh noooo...:nope:


----------



## maggz

Happy birthday counting, and your son is so cute! Love the shirt :flower:

beankeeper glad everything looked good for you :) 

Dini I feel you, weekends are when I work the most, I just happen to have this one off cause I was supposed to go out of town. Worked out good though because I have so much homework and also a paper to write, which I haven't started of course :blush:

I just did some yoga, just like 15 minutes and then I did some exercises with a resistance band. It felt really good, I'm really gonna try and keep it up. :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara sorry about the house painting! Painting always seems like such a fun idea until you actually start doing it! 

Maggz good going on the exercise! I have such good intentions but they never seem to translate into reality! 

I went to fetch the doppler this morning and when I got back dh was trying to put dd to sleep so I took advantage of the time and had a go with it. And success, I managed to find a lovely, steady heartbeat. It was a magical sound and really did bring me a lot of relief!


----------



## maggz

Thanks beanonorder - let's see if I keep it up, consistency is not my thing :haha:

Yay on the heartbeat and doppler! Glad you found it and baby wasn't hiding from the wand haha :) I'm gonna go have a listen before I go to sleep.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have a ticker!

That is my most conservative date....I dont know for sure when I ov'd :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, thanks. We knew this one wasn't going to be fun, we just didn't think it would be a nightmare!  Actually it's good in a way, too, because at least now we know for sure that we can't move before the baby is born, so I can really start nesting and preparing where we are now. :)

Good job exercising, Maggz! I have totally not exercised for almost 2 weeks now; all the sudden the fatigue and stress just knocked me out! But I'm starting to feel better so I'll try to start again Monday. :)


----------



## Eidson23

Here's Jacob, this is the picture I put on Instagram (no Facebook :haha: )
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo2_zpse98ef724.jpg


----------



## Tove

Cute Eidson! :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Eidson, that's so cute. :) And I love your tree in the background, too!

I don't know that we will put anything on Facebook either, but since DH uses it, I'd rather do a cute announcement pic than have misc. people just figure it out when they see some pic of me passed out on the couch withy belly hanging out!


----------



## sarahok

So cute Eidson! I feel like baby reveals are so much cuter when you already have kids! None of the ideas I've seen really grab me for first kids. I try to avoid cheesy...and most of them are deep into cheesy territory. LOL

Tara, what a nightmare! Mold is never a welcome sight! So sorry! 

Good for you Maggz. I want to get back into my yoga classes, but I think I haven't yet because I am reluctant to have to change everything up. I pretty much know what to avoid (things on your belly) but not really sure what to replace it with. Don't want to just sit there. I went early in my pregnancy and was still able to do everything, but she did a long sequence on the belly. I was just thinking, well how will this work? Maybe if I get a pregnancy yoga DVD I can appropriate some moves from that. I do so much better in live classes, but it could be good for ideas. But I have been walking about an hour (maybe 3 miles or so?) almost everyday. So that's been good...nothing strenuous but better than nothing! :D

So my "Intelligender" test came in yesterday, and I took it this morning. It said boy. Buuuut...not putting much stock in that result. From what I gather from comments on the internet, a lot of people get a false boy reading. (Very little the other way around.) Although the company doesn't list their mechanism, most people theorize that they are testing for Testosterone. This is present in women at lower levels (thus the false positive) but the levels would generally be higher with a boy because he would be producing it also. Also, the package says "Not for use in women with PCOS" which further supports the testosterone theory, (because in PCOS, women have more testosterone.) At first I had a strong "girl" instinct, but over the last couple of weeks that has pretty much left me. I'm just completely clueless now! Anyway, it was just for fun, but it has made me wonder!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- I love your reveal picture! What a cutie! Happy Birthday!

Tara- No fun finding moldy, rotting siding. At least you did discover that, though and now you know. I'm glad you feel good about being able to prepare where you are now.

Maggz- That's great you worked out! I haven't since that last Friday. Ugh I need to. How was the yoga? Did it make you feel really good afterwards?

Beanonorder- I am so glad you found the HB right away and feel so much relief. It is sweet to hear that little heart beating away. :) Also, I hope your daughter starts feeling better. 

Eidson- Great reveal picture! I thought the exact same thing that Tara said. I love that tree in the background!

Sarah- I did the intelligender test when I was pregnant with my son. It told me I was having a girl. I was 16 weeks with him at the time. I think it is fun to take, but I'm not sure what causes it to change to the color it does. I have also heard almost nobody gets girl, but I am the exception I guess! lol The testosterone feeling is interesting. I don't know how I got the girl response though.

For awhile there I was feeling impatient for my appointment. And I felt like time was going to move so slowly until it came. But then, yesterday, I started feeling glad it's later than I wanted. I originally wanted it this past week by Friday. But I suddenly feel better that there will be more time for baby to develop some more before I have my scan. My son is convinced he has a baby in his tummy too (regardless of what we tell him), so we go along with it. And he wanted me to put the doppler on his tummy to hear the baby. So, I did! lol He heard his own HB but he said it was his baby. And he told my mother that he is the one having the baby, not mommy.


----------



## Eidson23

I got that tree at Target! ;) Thanks everyone :)


----------



## northern_me

Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good Saturday. We have another busy day ahead. 

I lucked out and bought three Christmas presents today for DD. Seems early but with a baby to prep for and mat leave to save for, I'm getting all the deals I can. I went searching for baby items but I really just have no desire to buy anything. 

I'm starting to feel like I'm not connecting with this pregnancy! Maybe this is just what happens when it's your second one? Who knows.


----------



## Scottish

Fab pic Eidson :)

Northern my second pregnancy I couldn't wait to buy stuff it's this time I find I don't have a desire to buy anything but maybe cos I just done it last year :haha: I am sure this will pass and once you have scan maybe you will feel more connected to baby xx

I getting really fat again :( lol baby fat but noticing my clothes getting tight now.


----------



## maggz

Sarah yeah it felt good but I haven't done yoga for years... And I was never really into it back then do it was really my first time. After doing the resistance band too, that felt good. :) 
And I agree with you on the announcements! I'm not a very "show my emotions" kinda gal and everything I've seen is so cheesy I can't do it. I've been thinking either just post a pic of the ultrasound or maybe a short video of the heartbeat. 

Rebecca that's funny about the test. My friend used it 3 times with her girls and she got it right every time. 

Eidson as everyone else is saying - your son is so cute! And I love the tree too :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think when we announce I am just going to post a photo of the scan with the caption 'Outnumbered by April 2015'


----------



## northern_me

That's a cute idea Amelie!

I found some Carter's sleepers in an off white that are really cute. So I bought those.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My DH thinks I am a bit mad but we got married in April and our 'proper' anniversary is in April. With our DD2 our other name choice was 'April'.

I said I think we should really consider it as a name for a girl given the month baby is due...

Maybe just as a middle name, I think it is sweet :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Amelie I think it's a beautiful girls name :flower:


----------



## northern_me

I love the name April! OH wouldn't use it because he knows someone with a daughter Aprille.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

DD2 has his nan's name as a middle name. I think I should choose this one...

...I do keep forgetting it may be a boy though!


----------



## xkirstyx

I love the name April! So cute xxx


----------



## maggz

I like the name April :) 
So we're in a pickle... my DH suggested that we use his dad's middle name as a middle name if it's a boy. Thing is, I really don't like it. It's Lee. And I'm thinking, I don't want to offend DH... but at the same time, I don't wanna name a kid something just because it's paying homage to someone in the family. I'd really rather just name the baby something totally unrelated to both our families. Am I unreasonable? Should I just suck it up and agree even though I don't like the name? (Apologies in advance if that's your name of choice or you have children that are named that!)
I do like the name Leigh for a girl though haha.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- My husband's name is Lee (it's his middle name but he goes by it because his dad goes by Gordon and is the first), and our son is the third. I call him Gordon-Lee for the most part. But I wasn't excited about naming him my husband's name. It had been a lifelong dream for him, though. He always wanted to give his son his name. 
I am more like you. I think a child needs his/her very own name. 
This time, we are sticking with other names we just like. Although, that was part of the agreement for one child to have his name as long as the other child gets a name we like whether it's family or not. 
I would probably just leave it alone until you have to discuss it. You could be having a girl and then that wouldn't even matter. But I'd probably compromise so we both have a say in the child's name and if it's the middle name, people hardly ever say it. It's hard for me to say because it's your child. If you really hate the name, you might want to just make a list together and see what names you both like.


----------



## maggz

You're very right, that's why I haven't brought it up since he mentioned it I just wondered what you guys thought. 
It's not that I hate the name, it's just not something I would want as a name for my child. Also, my DH's dad isn't the best role model and I'm kind of wary of naming a baby after someone that I don't look up to. I just feel like so much is in a name, you know...


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies, just popping in real quick before I head to bed! Had a long day and didn't get to eat lunch until 5pm but at least I had a snack at 11am. 

So today at 11 weeks my nausea and dizziness came back like they never left, baby must be growing lol. 

Beanonorder I'm so glad you found the hb right away!! Congrats!!

Eidson, love that picture! He's so cute! 

Maggz way to go on the exercise! I have got to get back into it! 

Tara so sorry about the mold, but you looked on the bright side, good for you!


----------



## counting

maggz said:


> I like the name April :)
> So we're in a pickle... my DH suggested that we use his dad's middle name as a middle name if it's a boy. Thing is, I really don't like it. It's Lee. And I'm thinking, I don't want to offend DH... but at the same time, I don't wanna name a kid something just because it's paying homage to someone in the family. I'd really rather just name the baby something totally unrelated to both our families. Am I unreasonable? Should I just suck it up and agree even though I don't like the name? (Apologies in advance if that's your name of choice or you have children that are named that!)
> I do like the name Leigh for a girl though haha.

My son's name is Joseph. I HATE the name but it was always my husbands dream if he had a little boy to name him after his grandfather who has been hugely influential in his life. I tried to argue it down to a middle name. I really, really hated it. But for my husband, I went with the name under the stipulations I got to pick both middle names(we do 2) and our son would go by Joey, never Joseph or Joe. He agreed. Now I can't picture me son as anyone other than Joey, I think it is sweet and cute and suits him so much. It also means the world to my husband that we named our son after someone so important to him. But no, I don't think you are being petty. Perhaps you could do 2 middle names, that way you can hide Lee a little in the name. Lee also makes a good bridge between 2 names, or at the end of a name (First name, Lee, third name- or First name, second name, Lee)


----------



## Perplexed

the thread moved so much since I was last able to check in!! 

is it just me or when you've reached the 4th day of your pregnancy week it just feels like you're almost at the next week! I feel like I'm counting the days down to my next u/s. I have 2 nt scans scheduled at 2 different places...but I'll have to choose one of them, of course, just not sure how...


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggz you definitely are not being petty. I am trying to convince dh to agree to my dad's name as a second name. My argument is that the child is already getting his family name so his father is being honoured in way and I want to honour my dad. He has done so much for us, while Dh's family has done nothing and my dad is never going to get a grandson to carry on his family name. 

PS, Lee is my second name! I've never hated it but in no way am offended! :)


----------



## sharnw

Maggz your hubby might be easy after seeing you go through all the hard work giving birth and agree with your choice of baby's name :)


----------



## maggz

Thanks girls! I love how we can post here to make sure we're not crazy :haha: 
Like I said I definitely don't hate the name Lee, I know some great people by the name! For a girl I would like the spelling Leigh instead - but I guess my biggest issue is that I don't feel like my fil really deserves the honor. But yeah it is a good middle name and works with almost everything. We'll see maybe once we really start looking at names he won't even mention it again... Lol wishful thinking. 
Haha sharn maybe! 
I like your compromise about Joseph, and Joey is so cute for a little boy :)


----------



## ssjad

Hey ladies, may i dump my anxieties on you? I know i'm being stupid, but i haven't felt pregnant for a week now. I know that's completely normal at this stage of pregnancy, but it's not normal for me at 13 weeks. It doesn't help that i haven't had an ultrasound yet. Aside from a couple of positive tests a few weeks ago there's been no real confirmation that I'm actually pregnant.
I talked to OH about getting our nuchal test this week but we just can't afford it for a couple of weeks (tax time atm). So that means no NT altogether, and no confirmation for at least a couple of weeks that i am actually pregnant, and with a healthy baby.
Sorry to offload... It's doing my head in though :-\


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Me and DH were talking about names and especially middle names last night.

DD1 has the middle name 'Grace' - which is my sister's name but really it is just because it goes so nicely with DD1's first name.

DD2's middle name is Eva after DH's Grandmother.

My middle name is a family name. I sort of like the idea of the middle name having some significance.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I know what you mean! I feel like the 4th-5th day is it for the week and I am about to start the next week!
I also had a feeling and a thought last night being 11-13 weeks in pregnancy feels like being a tween. I don't really feel like I'm in the first trimester anymore, but I'm not yet officially recognized as being in the 2nd trimester. So it's the awkward "middle" stage. 

Dini- Sorry you're symptoms are rough again! I hope you do get some relief.

ssjad- I'm sorry you are having a tough time. I know it's not fun when you just don't feel pregnant. Even though you can't get the NT scan, is there a way you can make an appointment where you can at least hear the baby? That might give you some relief. 

I hope everyone is having a great day today! For me, it feels like the weekend has just flown by. We didn't really do all that much either. It could be that tomorrow is a big day for us, and after it feeling so far away, it just feels so close right now.


----------



## northern_me

Sorry I haven't been around very much this weekend. I think I'm going to call my doctor in the morning. I've been having multiple insane panic attacks for no reason. I don't know if there is anything he can give me but I certainly can't function like this.


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw Northern hope your doc can do something to help you :-( I get this this after I have baby it's not nice at all. Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Scottish

Aww Northern hopefully he can help even with advice. Sounds scary and not what you need when pregnant :hugs:

I usually sleep on my tummy and I love it hehe but last night I couldn't as I felt like I was squishing baby! I could feel the pressure on it and had to move to my side (sigh) so upset about this as I was hoping for a few more weeks of tummy sleeping :( 

Anyone else unable to sleep on tummy? My belly popped past couple of days and hb on Doppler higher up so I think uterus grown a lot passed few days !!

Come on Tuesday hurry up I want my scan :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm the same Scottish I always sleep on my belly but can't now. Had to buy a body pillow to stop me doing it x


----------



## Button#

Haven't been able to sleep on my tummy for weeks. I think part of it is just knowing there's a baby in there though.


----------



## sarahok

Maggz, I think the way I personally would play it (not to sound manipulative or anything...) since you aren't completely opposed to the name, make it clear that you are compromising on this one for his sake. Tell him (if you can without offending him) the reasons you aren't crazy about the idea, but tell him you will accept it because you know how important it is to him. BUT you want to pick the first name...as long as he doesn't hate it of course. Haha! Is that awful? 

Northern, so sorry sweetie. That sounds awful and definitely not what you want to be dealing with right now. You poor thing, finally over the worst of your horrible MS and now dealing with this! I hope you get some answers and relief soon.

Ssjad, sorry you're having a rough time also. I don't really have any advice, but just wanted to say I hope all is well with your baby and your fears are assuaged very soon. 

Rebecca that's a funny observation about these weeks. Very true. I feel like I definitely can't say I'm in the second trimester, but I feel like the first trimester is finally behind me! :)

AFM, doing good. Had a lovely weekend with my husband. We went to a place we love to hike and then ate some delicious barbecue. I had him take my first "baby bump" pic while we were there. It doesn't look like much of a bump. But I've got to tell you guys, after trying for this baby for a long 20 months, it was SOOO fun to finally be able to do the "pregnant lady pose" with my hand on my belly. :D Life is good, and feeling so blessed!
 



Attached Files:







10658957_10102568419164297_4829586556420920717_o.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm trying to catch up a bit, so on the subject of family names, DS's middle name is Peter, which is by no means my favourite name (although I don't hate it either), but it's both my father & FIL's name, so seemed like an obvious choice, especially as DH holds his dad in high regard. I probably wouldn't have named him after my dad, but I don't mind that they share a name. 
For this LO, the middle name will most likely be Christopher (DH's name) or Lilian (my dad's Mum's name, although I never met her). My most notable grandparent was my Mum's mum. She was the only grandparent alive when I was born & a very important person to me. But her name's Ethel, and I just can't seem to make it work :(


----------



## Beankeeper

Northern that's awful, I had a lot of anxiety with my first pregnancy, ended up signed off work for a few weeks. Try & take it easy if you can. Have you tried meditation? I found it helpful xx


----------



## maggz

northern hope you can get some relief. 

haha sarah no that's not awful. I'm kinda leaning towards just not naming anyone after anybody I feel like that would be easier!


----------



## GreyGirl

Fab pic sarahok! 

I'm sorry, I'm a rubbish contributor to this group. Every time I log on there's pages to scroll through and I don't have the time or energy to do that often. DD is 21mo and is going through some sort of sleep issue, so I'm especially tired :( Sorry, I'll try harder.


----------



## sarahok

Thanks GreyGirl. You're sweet to say so. Now I want you to immediately stop feeling like you need to do any more than you do!! You are growing a baby and caring for a toddler, among many other responsibilities I'm sure. We are all here for support, conversation and camaraderie when we need it and have time and energy. Never feel bad for not writing or responding more! Just jump on in whenever you want :)


----------



## Suzy18

Hi I hope everyone is doing OK this weekend. I've been reading all the posts but haven't posted. 
I'm finally in my 2nd trimester and told my colleagues at work this week. The reaction was actually quite amazing. I got a lot of hugs and a couple of emotional (women) colleagues who were genuinely happy for me. It was really nice. And yesterday we told my family. The main reaction was: "We already suspected or we already knew"! It's good and scary at the same time sharing the news. It's like now it's for real and nothing can go wrong. 
I have to fly tomorrow. I asked my doctor last week if I could and he said it was fine seeing it's a pretty short flight and in Europe. But I can't help but be nervous. A colleague at work told me this week that her doctor forbade her to fly because she'd had 2 o 3 MC's before. From what I've read, it's safe to fly in this stage of pregnancy. I'm still a little nervous but I'm sure everything will be fine. I will tell the flight attendants though because I can't pick up my bag to put in the luggage compartment. 
I also want to emphasis again to not pick up or lift anything heavy ladies. I know everyone knows this but I heard of 2 stories close to home (my grandmother and MIL) who both had MC's after lifting shopping bags. 
On a brighter note, my nausea is almost completely gone! O:)


----------



## Eidson23

Suzy: Unless you're prone to miscarriages, lifting heavy objects can't _cause_ a miscarriage. I'm sorry that happened to them, but lifting heavy objects isn't advised against because of miscarriage, but because of a higher risk of injury due to your joints and ligaments getting thinner while preparing for a baby. Them lifting shopping bags may have just been a horrible coincidence :( Miscarriage is, for the most part, caused by chromosomal problems with the baby, or other factors such as hormonal balances and such. I'm not saying this to offend either! I just don't think women on here need to be any more afraid than they already are. Pregnant women are not as fragile as most people think.

I also work the flightline for the military! You shouldn't be worried to fly. Unless advised against by a doctor (for complications known) it's completely safe to fly even long trips up until 34 weeks pregnant! I hope you have a nice trip!

Greygirl: as Sarah said, don't apologize for not being around! No one expects anyone to be on here constantly. Just update and pop on when you can, we all forgive you ;)

As for us! We have another u/s tomorrow! I'm pretty excited, since we were watching u/s on youtube to see what to expect, and some technicians can tell the sex this early! With up to 92% accuracy apparently! I hope he have a good tech tomorrow, I'd love to at least have an idea what it's leaning more towards. My wife is doing well, starting to show which i absolutely love. She feels fat and gross and tired and overhwhelmed and all that good stuff, but she's hanging in there lol. I'm so excited to see our baby again tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## northern_me

Beankeeper said:


> Northern that's awful, I had a lot of anxiety with my first pregnancy, ended up signed off work for a few weeks. Try & take it easy if you can. Have you tried meditation? I found it helpful xx

That's what I'm hoping for tomorrow. It is totally out of control and it's starting to scare me .


----------



## maggz

Thanks for the clarification Eidson - and I agree, a lot of people think pregnant women are so so so fragile. I'm just gonna keep doing what I feel up to without any extremities. My boss asked me not to lift silverware bins at work - which I agreed to initially but she's the only one that knows I'm pregnant and there's no way I can get through the day/night at work without lifting them! 
But Suzy definitely don't do anything you're uncomfortable with, stay on the safe side if you're stressed out. :) 

Eidson hope you have a wonderful scan and get the best tech :D Tell your wife she's not fat - yet :rofl: hahaha just kidding, but I totally get her. I've actually lost a few pounds but I feel much fatter. It's all so crazy. 

I'm so tired of not knowing what to eat. I don't really want anything... For the longest I was totally off the grocery store rotisserie chicken which is such an easy meal! Well I just got some, made rice and put it in a fajita and I just about threw up eating my second one - it's so annoying! I guess I'll go get some popcorn and m&m's lol

northern good luck with your doctor, I can only imagine how scary those panic attacks are :hugs: 

sarah totally missed that picture! You look so healthy and happy :D I think our bumps are similar :)


----------



## Eidson23

Maggz, for sure! Every woman should listen to her own body! And thank you! I'm crazy excited for tomorrow. I still have 3 hours at work ughhhh.


----------



## maggz

Oh and baby is a size of a lime! I went to the grocery store and just held a lime for a minute I'm like damn if it's this big why isn't it showing yet!!! Haha. Seems like just a couple of days ago that it was a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## Perplexed

Suzy: I've heard that it's safe to fly unless there are other issues at hand. I personally was told not to fly in my previous pregnancy because I was bleeding every now and then and didn't want to risk having a bleed at a foreign country. My mom, aunt and mil travelled at various points in their pregnancy (7 hrs+) and everything was fine. My mom even didn't ask her doctor, she said she didn't know that people should! This was in '88 though, lol! 

Maggz: I hear ya there...I never know what to eat but in my case I end up eating junk.

I had a dream I had a boy!!


----------



## Beanonorder

GreyGirl said:


> Fab pic sarahok!
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm a rubbish contributor to this group. Every time I log on there's pages to scroll through and I don't have the time or energy to do that often. DD is 21mo and is going through some sort of sleep issue, so I'm especially tired :( Sorry, I'll try harder.

This is a tough age! I keep coming across people with similar aged LOs and we all seem to be having sleep issues! I feel your pain! But don't feel bad about not contributing often! 

Northern sorry to hear about anxiety issues. I really hope the doctor can help. 

Eidson good luck with the upcoming scan! 

Ssjad sorry you aren't feeling so confident about your pregnancy. I felt that way for a bit. Being given the doppler and finding the heartbeat really helped! 

Sara lovely picture! I kind of wish I was still showing like my first pregnancy instead of this belly that I can't hide anymore! I caught one of my male colleagues having a look and I wanted to shout 'no I'm not fat, I have not been overinduldging' 

One more day of work for me and then I get my lovely 7 days off! Hopefully dh and dd are better before we fly on Thursday!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I flew at 5 weeks 7 weeks and 20 weeks with DD1. It just made me throw up a lot!

I don't have a lot of choice but to regularly pick up. 30lb+ 3 year old and. 25lb 1 year old.

My DD1 was really whiney just before DD2 was born and I remember walking a mile home, 38 weeks pregnant with DD1 balancing on my bump!


----------



## Perplexed

The 1st ob I saw this pregnancy told me not to pick things up. I told her I already have a 9 month old and she said well you can't avoid picking up your child but don't carry other things. I haven't wanted to go see her since & went somewhere else instead...


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- I've missed a lot! We were out of town for a long weekend away.

Last night was awful- we came back to a soaking wet carpet in our bedroom. We called maintenance and they came while we were out and just put a fan. Well, when we came back it was worse so we called them back and they lifted the carpet and saw there was a leak in the apartment next door. But to lift the carpet they needed everything off the floor. DH was moving furniture so, without realizing how heavy it was, I tried to help him by moving the fan. I knew right away that it was a mistake- I had this stitch in my side and had to lie down. Then later DH got upset because when he asked me to do some of his laundry, I didn't realize he wanted his shorts washed. He got angry and I told him from now on he could do his only bloody laundry.

Well, a couple of hours after all of this, I had a gush of bright red blood. I was so upset I told DH it was his fault for getting me upset. He was really sad, but I just couldn't care for a bit. I was so upset and directing it at him. I know it's more likely the lifting that caused the bleeding, but every time I get upset, I get red bleeding. Worst of all, DH left for work this morning for a week. We made up this morning, but I just feel awful. I am waiting on results from the first trimester screening (they called Friday and called back later, but they never got back to me) and have an ultrasound on Wednesday (to see if SCH is completely gone or just very clotted). I'm just starting to think that this whole pregnancy the odds are stacked against me. I hope it's just the hormones talking.


----------



## xanzaba

Whew! Got all worked up after that post, so called the genetic counselor and the results are in-

Down syndrome 1:3841
Trisomy 21 1:6681

No need for further screening.

Plus a friend called to see if I could do lunch. Going to meet up and shop for some maternity jeans :)

Ladies who are going through a tough time :hugs: There is good news out there, and people who care about you and want to make things better. Don't be afraid to lean on them.


----------



## sarahok

Thanks to all you kind ladies!

Xanzaba, so sorry you had such an awful time of it! I really do think it was the lifting that got you. Last weekend I had gone a week without a bleed and I threw up pretty violently at night (I think it was actually something I had eaten) and the next morning woke up to a bleed. I really think anytime those muscles get stressed it can activate the bleeding with a SCH. I know it's always stressful to see blood, but I'm just so grateful every time that I'm not cramping! Great news on your tests! 

I have my NT on Wednesday. Eidson, I think you were saying you were hoping to be able to see the possible sex. Me too! If they can't make a good guess I hope to at least get a good "angle of the dangle" shot for the ladies over in the gender prediction forum to have a guess. Now that I finally feel pretty confident about this pregnancy, I'm so anxious to know!!


----------



## northern_me

xanzaba- Great news!

I have a doctors appointment for 3:00 and I'm approved through my insurance for 12 counselling sessions to deal with this crap. I feel a little better this morning but last night was enough to send a person over the edge. I had this postpartum with DD and was in counselling and medicated for it. I never thought for a single second it would come back in pregnancy.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I'm glad you're going to get some help. I'm glad you don't have a stigma about getting help for anxiety/depression, it's so pointless to suffer. I hope you find relief quickly. 

I am trying To get into my OB for a side issue, and I'm hoping they'll at least listen for the heartbeat when I go in. I feel pregnant in that I'm exhausted and nauseous, but for some reason mentally I just can't trust that everything is as it should be. I should have ordered the Doppler weeks ago!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I had my appointment today. I am disappointed because I didn't get the NT scan I thought I was going to get. Now, they didn't tell me last time that I was getting a scan, but I thought I was because I had one at my 12 week appointment with my son. And my "pregnancy brochure" said they give them at 12 and 20. And I thought it was standard.
But my midwife said that since I had an ultrasound at 7+5 and everything was normal, she did not see a need to do another one. I asked about checking development, and she said that it's not medically necessary. Baby's heartbeat was strong, though in the 160s. Everything is good with me. I have good blood pressure. I have gained the right amount of weight by now and not too much. I won't see baby until November for the big 20 week scan.
So, admittedly, I am slightly disappointed. I really wanted to see the baby today and have a picture to share. My son was extremely well-behaved, though. And he wasn't upset about not getting to see the baby.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I hope all goes well at your appointment today!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, what a bummer! I'm glad your DS wasn't upset at not seeing baby, that would have been the worst! Glad everything is healthy and as expected, though. :)


----------



## northern_me

Aw too bad Rebecca! Would have been nice for your son.

The doctor said this is definitely a hormone thing since I got it postpartum and now during pregnancy. He said he had a patient in the past that used to end up on psych in the hospital on the first day of her period every month due to hormonal shifts. He told me I'm definitely not "crazy" even if I feel like it. Shot off an email to the counsellor he referred me to so just waiting to hear from him now. I felt like I should have been admitted to psych last night. I was having severe attacks and screeched for 2.5hrs because I thought I was going to die and I didn't want DD to not have a mom. Talk about totally irrational thought processes.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca sorry about the disappointment. But at least you know baby is all good! 

Tara I hope you get the reassurance you need! 

Northern I'm glad to hear you're getting the help you need. 

So I can't remember if I mentioned that my cat ran away again. It happened 2 or 3 weeks ago. We'll she just turned up again tonight! She's filthy and skinny but still meowing her head off. Its 3am here and I'm now lying on the couch in an attempt to keep her quiet cos dd is actually sleeping well! Of course I'm wide awake. We are going to have to do something about the cat. As sad as it makes me feel, we just can't keep her.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies I am going to be 12 weeks (again lol) by the end of this week!and I have only got another week to wait until my next scan so they can do the NT scan properly. I overdid it yesterday cleaning the house, running around after ds and I mowed the lawn! Whoops - I paid for it though my lower back was in agony last night. Hubby rubbed some menthol ointment on it last night when he came up to bed and again this morning before I went to work and fingers crossed it has been ok. I was a bit worried as a big proportion of my day on a Monday is putting repeat prescriptions up so am bent over a desk all day. Luckily though it is behaving itself tonight. Any suggestions on how to try and soothe lower back pain? 

Rebecca - that sucks you didn't get to see the baby when you thought you were going to but they obviously are happy that everything is fine and that heartbeat is fab!

Northern - I hope they give you the support you need and that you are getting plenty of support/help from family and friends huge hugs

Bean - your pusscat sounds difficult to look after so maybe as sad as it is a new home is what is best for her? Has she been spayed?if not she may be looking for *ahem boyfriends plus they do say female cats have a larger range than males which I found surprising. I keep my girls in most of the time but they have access into the lean to outside the back door which is like a little outdoor room for them. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok and all are bubbas are growing healthy and strong &#128525;


----------



## maggz

northern that's scary. I'm glad you're getting help though. 

Rebecca glad everything's okay and clearly you're doing something right with your son;) 

beanonorder that sucks about your cat, I wonder why some animals do that. When my dog got older (when I was a little girl) he started running away and chasing cars on the highway. He eventually got hit by a car :(

stripeycat hope your back stays good! Lower back pain is the worst. I've had some in the morning sometimes which is weird cause our mattress is really good... I'm thinking maybe I need more support at my back?


----------



## Kalabear

Northern...so sorry you're going through this! Glad your getting some help!! I hope you start to feel better! 

Rebecca....I thought the same thing about the 12 week scan!! I thought I was supposed to get one but I'm not :( I have gotten to see the baby twice on the handheld ultrasound but not the proper one with measurements. I was so disappointed! I guess that means were low risk though? I really thought I'd have one as I have hyperthyroidism. But I'm happy to be low risk if that's what it means....oh well more excitement for the 20 week one! Maybe they are changing it in the US? 

I hate to jinx myself but my nausea has been a liiiittttttttlllle bit better the last two days :) yay for a little relief! 

Hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## northern_me

Thanks everyone. Thankfully I have the most patient and understanding OH I could ask for, and my doctor has been my doctor since I was a kid and he is truly amazing. I was really worried that he would retire before I had all my kids but he seems to be sticking around for this one at least!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My lower back is hurting in the evenings.

I had this with my other babies when my pelvis was moving and all the relaxin making everything soften.

I stopped wear heels for about 6 weeks previously and tried to not over exert myself and it helped.

Today I did a massive food shop and DD2 kicked off and climbed out the trolley, screaming on the floor, running away, crying etc She was just overtired.

Anyway holding her, pushing trolley and then blackberry picking this afternoon was wayyyyyy too much for me.


----------



## northern_me

Amelie, that sucks! Back pain is the worst. It is so hard when littles don't understand that they need to cooperate!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I'm so sorry you had to experience that! I have been there, I feel for you!


----------



## Scottish

Rebecca sorry to hear you didn't get the scan you expected :( I am so happy all went well with baby though xx

Northern big hugs :hugs: its good that your seeking help for the panic attacks and I hope you get some time of work xxxx

Bean I had to get rid of my kitty when pregnant with ds and I was v upset but I feel it was for the best xxx

Amelie hope your back eases up. Get hubby to get the massages going hehe!!! It's easy to over do things especially with toddlers about x


----------



## Eidson23

Here's our little plum :cloud9: everything looked great, hb was 154 bpm.
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby_zpsa8a0f717.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby2_zps96fbdad9.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby3_zps2553a464.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby4_zps2054494d.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby5_zps7604e4b0.jpg


----------



## sarahok

Aww...sweet scan pics! Did they have a guess at gender or get a good nub shot at all?


----------



## Eidson23

sarahok said:


> Aww...sweet scan pics! Did they have a guess at gender or get a good nub shot at all?

Our u/s tech had zero personality, and even when I egged her on askng about gender she replied with "oh no one can tell this early, way way too early sorry" and that was the end of conversation. Those are the only shots she gave us. She was awful lol. Our private gender scan is Oct 18 so not too far off I guess :dohh:


----------



## Scottish

Great scan eidson!! Not to long until gender scan for you yay !!


----------



## maggz

Haha don't you love it when professionals tell you something for a fact but you know better?
Great pics though glad that everything is good :)


----------



## sarahok

Haha! Oh no...what a pill of a woman! Well yes, that is coming up pretty fast! The not knowing is killing me...I'm sure you too!


----------



## maggz

So, sarah, is it sara hok or sarah ok?


----------



## Beanonorder

Eidson great scan pictures! It's so great to see how much they've developed. 

Hope the back pain eases up for those suffering! Never a fun thing to deal with. 

Thanks for the good words about my cat. And for not telling me what a horrible person I am because I feel we need to find her a new home. 
She is spayed - we had to get her done twice because she came on heat two weeks after the first time! 

Dd woke up just before 6 and is able to open her door herself. Usually dh gets up for her but she spotted me on the couch and came to say hi. So I figured I'd give him a sleep in and get up. We're now watching veggie tales for the millionth time!


----------



## sarahok

Hi Maggz! It's Sarah OK because I live in Oklahoma. For any of you UK ladies who might not be familiar, that's north of Texas. That was how I always told people where it was when I was living in Spain. They always thought we still had Indians out here! Usually people think of the Murrah Building bombing back in '95 or tornadoes! So, yeah, we have a pretty good reputation. LOL ;)


----------



## counting

Eidson23 said:


> Here's our little plum :cloud9: everything looked great, hb was 154 bpm.
> https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby_zpsa8a0f717.jpg
> https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby2_zps96fbdad9.jpg
> https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby3_zps2553a464.jpg
> https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby4_zps2054494d.jpg
> https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/baby5_zps7604e4b0.jpg

So...Haha...Based on no real science, I think this is a baby boy- LOL:haha:


----------



## maggz

sarahok said:


> Hi Maggz! It's Sarah OK because I live in Oklahoma. For any of you UK ladies who might not be familiar, that's north of Texas. That was how I always told people where it was when I was living in Spain. They always thought we still had Indians out here! Usually people think of the Murrah Building bombing back in '95 or tornadoes! So, yeah, we have a pretty good reputation. LOL ;)

Haha okay good to know! That's how I always explained New Mexico when people ask where it is - between Texas and Arizona ;) Europeans are mostly very bad at knowing which states are where (myself included until I moved here :haha: )
I'm not gonna lie, I know nothing about Oklahoma. Except there's a musical ;)


----------



## Perplexed

Edison: those are lovely scan pics!! 

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Amelie: I hope your back feels better. My lower back is killing me as well. I think my pgp from my last pregnancy is already flaring up but it hurts in new places this time lol! At least I'm not limping yet...


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish it's today!!!!!!!!!!! I was having baby scan dreams all night haha. Sooooo nervous for this scan and so excited aswell! Eeeeeek


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck Kirsy x

My back is fine this morning, I just have a little bit of a limp, hehe.

Fortunately I have never had spd, pgp or anything. I just wear too high a heels at work which I should stop really.


----------



## Scottish

Yay Kirsty! Roll on 1.20 for scan ! 

Have a good day all x


----------



## northern_me

Good luck today girls!

I just had a great night sleep and I am still exhausted this morning. I thought I was doing ok with this whole fatigue thing but if I could sleep 24hrs a day I think I would!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- Great scan pictures! My personal guess based on the way your ultrasound looks is girl. :pink: :) Too bad your tech was no fun. 

Sarah- I had also meant to tell you that I love your bump picture you shared! 

Northern- I hope you get some energy today. Glad you slept great last night, though!

Kirsty- Good luck on your scan today. I can't wait to see your updates.

I am pretty sure someone else on here has a scan today as well! I can't remember who! So, I will also say good luck to everyone else having scans today.

My husband thought it was ridiculous they didn't do a scan for me yesterday, and he told me I should have demanded one. lol My midwife is very sweet, and I will just go with her guidance for now. I am feeling the baby for sure now, so I think that is nice. 
I was actually surprised that my son didn't get upset. I guess I shouldn't be. He was in public. And he hasn't acted out in public in a long time. But he had a meltdown over not receiving any mail when we got home. He just can't handle the disappointment of not getting mail. And he goes to his room and cries if he doesn't get any. 
I hope everyone is having a good day today. And I can't wait to see some more scans. :)

Also, is anyone else excited about October starting tomorrow? I've been looking at it as the first month of my 2nd trimester for the longest time. It helps that I technically move to a new week tomorrow as well.


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies :) had my scan yay !!!

All is well with baby. Nt measures 1.6mm she said that was fine. 

Baby was kicking legs and arms about :baby:

Measuring bang on lmp date, 13th April. Northern I think I am down as 17 th on front page could you change to 13th please? Thanks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beautiful scan, Scottish! Congratulations! Baby looks great. :)


----------



## Button#

Yay for great scans ladies!

Sorry I haven't been posting much. Pregnancy fatigue is leaving me with no energy whatsoever. Feeling a bit better today.

Northern - glad your drs are looking after you

Rebecca - sorry you didn't get another scan. Are they just not doing the NT test then?

Kirsty looking forward to hearing how your scan went.

The best big brother t shirt I ordered for DS turned up today. My in laws are visiting a week on Saturday and I'm going to put it on him and see how long they'll take to realise. OH and I have bets on who'll be last to figure it out.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- Yeah, they are skipping it. She said it's because I'm not high risk. And there are no abnormalities at all for me. So, it's not necessary. I just really wanted to see baby looking more human and less blob-like. lol


----------



## Button#

Hope it goes quick until your next scan then.


----------



## Dolly84

Hey guys can I join? I'm due 11th April xxx


----------



## Vickster1

Hi all, Just found this forum! I'm due april 4th xxx


----------



## Scottish

Welcome dolly and vickster :flower: :D


----------



## Button#

Hello new ladies!


----------



## xkirstyx

My scan went amazing! Baby was fast asleep and wasn't for moving so was hard to get a good measurement as it's chin was at chest but iv been moved to 12 weeks and my due date is the 14th. Northern can you please update for me. I didn't want the N.T scan but everything looked perfect xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Button#

Yay for a great scan Kirsty!


----------



## sarahok

Yay for great scans, ladies! Mine is tomorrow...so ready! :D 

Sorry you didn't end up getting yours Rebecca. That really stinks! :( Thanks for the compliments on my photo! You're sweet! Oh, and I'm sure it wasn't cute when you were dealing with it, but the fact that your LO wants mail so bad is pretty adorable. Made me chuckle. 

Welcome newcomers! Glad to have you!

Northern, thinking of you and hoping that you're feeling better today. 

I talked to my grandma yesterday. She is so precious. She said, "You're a lime!" She always tells me they didn't know any of this when she was pregnant with her kids. A girl she works with just had a baby recently, though, so she knows all the modern stuff through her! She said she keeps one of the ultrasound pictures on her dresser, and my grandpa just stops and looks every time he walks by and says, "I just can't believe it!" So sweet! :D :D :D


----------



## counting

Ladies, those of you using dopplers or who have recently heard babies heartbeat- how fast was it? I use a doppler twice a day (morning and night) to listen to babies heartbeat. I am 13w2d and ever since 11.5 weeks it has been around 159-166bpm resting, and 166-180bpm(only as high as 180 a few times though) when active. Around this gestation with my son(maybe a week or two further) he had a heartbeat of 135-145 (as high as 160ish when very active), and it stayed that way for the whole pregnancy. Is it usual for this baby to have such a fast heartbeat all the time?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome Dolly and Vickster!

Kirsty- Great scan! I know you've had a rough time with the bleeding, so it was probably extra nice for you to get to see your baby.

Sarah- Your grandmother sounds so sweet! 

Counting- I did not have a doppler with my son, but every time I went to the doctor, his HB was always high in the 170s and 180s even when resting. I just think different babies have different heart rates. This baby seems to have a lower HB than he did...even at the doctor.


----------



## Scottish

Lovely scan Kirsty!i am happy all went great :D

Sarah that's so sweet with the scan photo aww! Your grandparents sound fab xx

Well next scan for me is 25th November where I will be finding out gender if baby cooperates hehe 8 weeks and counting lol


----------



## RebeccaR19

I just booked my 4D scan for November 8th. I did it because I was supposed to book my big ultrasound yesterday, and they said that they can't book anything for November yet. I have to call next week when the November calendar opens up. I was going to wait to see if they would give me my scan during the first week of November (when my mom will be here). And then figure out when I would do the 4D. But since there is just one main place here and it books up fast, I made a November 8th appointment. And if somehow radiology will book an appointment for me at 18 weeks instead of 19, I will just reschedule my 4D. Either way, I'm finding out at the beginning of November. I just really wanted to do it when my mom is here.


----------



## Tove

Just popping in to say congrats on all of the great scans! Sorry you didnt get one Rebecca, I would have been pretty upset about it! Good luck tomorrow on your scan sarahok!

My next scan is in the beginning of november and it feels so far away!! I dont want to wish the weeks away. I have been feeling pretty good the last week and Im definitely starting to show a little which I am enjoying :) I keep asking my OH if he thinks I look pregnant or just a little heavy and he totally thinks I look preggo ;) with a question like that I dont think he can say anything else!

If you divide the 280 days of pregnancy into three equal parts the second part starts on day 94 and since Im on day 96 I feel like I totally must be in the second trimester now, even though I know there are several different ways of calculating the trimesters. :) feels so good to know that Im already that far along and everything has gone by relatively smoothly :)

Hope you all are having a great tuesday!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome, new ladies!

Sarah, your grandparents are so cute, I love it! :)

I have a dr. appt in a few hours. Any suggestions on how to get them to listen for baby's heartbeat if they don't do it automatically? DH this morning told me if they say no to just burst into tears! :rofl:


----------



## northern_me

They should do it automatically! I've had mine checked every single drs visit since 9 weeks, even yesterday when I went for a totally different reason. 

Met my OBGYN today and I'm so thrilled. She's super nice! Said she's going to keep an eye on the anxiety issue and tachycardia. She also confirmed that a VBAC is the way to go for me but she can't induce. Guaranteed come March I'm going to be doing everything in the book to get this child out on it's own.


----------



## Beankeeper

Great scan pics ladies! And sorry you didn't get yours Rebecca, I'd be really upset with that :( 

Northern I'm also planning for a VBAC having spoken to my consultant last week. I'm really adamant that I want a natural birth, so will be doing everything I can, also considering a doula, but depends on the £££

Who's finding out the gender & who's planning on being team yellow? Sorry if this has been asked before. We're planning on staying team yellow. Finding out the gender at the birth was the most enjoyable thing about our birth, so DH is keen to do it again


----------



## Button#

Sarah that is so sweet.

Northern and Beankeeper hope you get your vbacs. I want a home birth this time. 

I'm not staying team yellow if u can help it! I'm rubbish at surprises. I'm pretty sure this will be another boy though, I don't think I'm lucky enough to get a girl.


----------



## cupcakepie

Hey just popping by!!

Had my scan last week and got moved forward a week so now due April 4th  baby all looked great and was moving around lots!! I was lucky as we had a student in with us and after the sonography lady had got all the measurments she asked if I minded if the student had a go! Of course we didn't mind at all as we got to see our little baby on the screen for an extra 5mins or so was lovely :flower::flower::baby:

Our 20 week scan is booked for Nov 21st! OH's birthday so hoping we will get to find out the sex!!

Love reading how everyone else is getting on  xx


----------



## sarahok

Tara...I'm sure they will listen to the heartbeat! I can't imagine them not doing that. I think your hubby thought of a pretty good backup plan though! ;)

Beankeeper, definitely finding out the sex! While I love the idea of finding out at birth, I could never hold out not knowing! I'm dying to know now!!!


----------



## sarahok

Oh also meant to ask...you ladies who have had the NT scan...was it a belly ultrasound or transvaginal? I've only had transvaginal so far. It would be nice to enjoy seeing baby without having to be "fingered" by a machine the whole time. But I'll take the baby viewing time however I can get it! LOL


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- When I had my NT scan with my son, it was abdominal. Yes, I agree, it's nice to see baby without feeling a little awkward in other places.

Tara- I also agree that it would seem unlikely that they wouldn't listen to the heartbeat. You should at least have that much.

Beankeeper- I am definitely finding out the gender as long as baby is positioned right. But I'll be doing 2 different ones a few weeks apart at that time. So, I should know between the two scans what I'm having. I'm actually trying to come up with a cute reveal idea right now. So far I am thinking of having my son open up a box and pull out an outfit that would say what gender the baby is.


----------



## Eidson23

We just had out NT scan and it was abdominal. It was also longer than the normal ultrasounds, especially if baby isn't being very cooperative! My wife had to get up after about 8-10 minutes and do jumping jacks because the baby kept moving an she couldn't get a good measurement :rofl:

We are definitely finding out the sex. On October 18th we have a private scan at 15w+3d. This place is great because if they can't tell or if baby isn't cooperative and they can't get good shots, then they will see you again within two weeks and do it again free of charge. Totally worth the money. My wife is a serious planner and I'm just downright impatient-so I don't imagine we'll ever be team yellow :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I bet you US/Canada ladies find it shocking in the UK they don't routinely even listen to HB at 16 weeks now!

NT in my experience has always been abdominal scan :flower:


----------



## northern_me

I guess they are checking for fetal heart beats often because we don't get scans until 18 weeks around here  guess we need some sign all is well. I turned down maternal serum testing today.


----------



## counting

This pregnancy my last appointment, at 11w5d the student doctor was not able to find the heartbeat(Even though I had been listening to it on a home doppler all that week) and did a quick ultrasound because they wanted to double check all was well. They will likely do it at my next appointment on Oct 10 though so at almost 15 weeks.

Last pregnancy, with my son, at 11.5 weeks they didn't even bother to try for the heartbeat as they said my uterus was still behind my pelvic bone. I finally got to hear it at 15.5 weeks, and it was a HUGE hassle for her to find it, she had a really hard time. I'd had multiple ultrasounds to reassure me baby was doing ok at that point though, but I was still sad they wouldn't bother at almost 12 weeks!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Ooh Sarah, good question about the NT scan! Hooray for it being abdominal! There is already so much indignity involved in having a child.  

I could never be team yellow. If I could find out at conception I would! :haha: I might do the private scan @ 15 weeks too, just to find out sooner! Place by us also guarantees the gender by that point and will bring you back if baby is uncooperative.

Well, the first thing I did at the doctor was ask them to listen for the hb, and the nurse laughed and said she was just about to ask. :) Unfortunately after what felt like 10 minutes of searching she couldn't find it! So of course I freaked out a little. Then the doctor brought in the hand-held ultrasound and found the baby, but on the tiny screen it didn't look like it was moving and I couldn't see the heart. So I was really starting to panic! But then all the sudden baby started kicking its little feet and wiggling around! Then she found the hb and everything was totally fine. 

PHEW!! :happydance:


----------



## northern_me

Oh god that must have been nerve wracking!

The OBGYN checked today and she just put the Doppler there and didn't have to move it around at all. She just got it that first second.


----------



## maggz

Hahahahah Sarah I cracked up at your transvaginal comment :rofl:

Tara baby must like teasing you!! What a jokster ;)

Ohmygosh I'm getting so excited for next week with all this ultrasound talk! It'll be so fun to get to see the little one move!
I'm still skeptic as to if we're gonna find out the gender... but I guess we will, I kinda have to let DH get that one thing he asks for right ;)


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Lovely scan pictures. I just realised I forgot to phone the doctors office yesterday and make an appointment! Holiday starts today so I may just have to show up on the 8th!

We're team yellow. My mom kind of instilled it in me from a young age not to find out. Not as in brainwashing but just how wonderful it is. And I completely agree. I also had a friend who was told she was having a girl. She had a c section and was really groggy, but all she can remember the doctor saying is 'this isn't a girl'.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder that is one of my fears finding out! I was so skeptical w/ DD even though scan pics were super clear and she was very cooperative, waving her girl bits right at the screen. :haha: Every time I had an u/s I would ask, Do YOU think it's a girl? Then after she was born I was asking the Dr. if he was sure. :haha:


----------



## mod19

Hey ladies just found this thread. Hi! I'm due April 29. I'd usually do read through an entire thread before posting, but I'm sorry I'm not reading 300+ pages lol


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome mod! I don't blame you for not reading everything! 

I'm hoping we're going to take our announcement photo today. I'm just waiting for dh to get up. I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and I'm ready for everyone to know now!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We'll find out the sex, I could cope with waiting I think but DH wants too. I must admit when I am having to starve myself on my diabetes diet it does help to imagine the baby as a 'real' person and to picture them a bit.

A week today until my scan :flower:

With DD1 they checked for HB at 16 weeks as routine but they changed that by the time I had DD2 and too often MWs couldn't find it and scared women. At my 16 week appt with DD2 the mw really struggled even though I had been finding the HB since 10 weeks!


----------



## ssjad

I have two babies screaming in their beds... Do i really want another one??


----------



## xkirstyx

This was my Facebook reveal pic last night x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## xkirstyx

Emily is so excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## northern_me

Kristy so cute! Love the outfit!

14 weeks today! I remember coming on here at 6 weeks puking my life up and a girl that was 14 weeks replied to one of my posts. I was so jealous that she was 14 weeks because it seemed so far away!


----------



## Dolly84

Aw that's a brilliant reveal picture xxx


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty aww they are such cuties. Great reveal picture! They must be so excited!

My last pregnancy the mw used Doppler at 16 weeks but did warn me it's still May be too soon to hear it but she did find it. 

Being team yellow is great. I was for my first and didn't even want to find out and I thought it was amazing when my dd was born and they announced its a girl :)

This pregnancy and my ds pregnancy I am just to inpatient now a days so will be finding out lol. I also need to buy a double pram and want lime green if another boy or if girl will be black or red hehe


----------



## xkirstyx

Northern u know I'm 12 weeks and feel great again. My nausea was so bad I'm glad it's stopped!


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: I want to try staying team yellow bc of what you said, it being a lovely surprise when we find out at the birth itself. I watched an ep of obem and the couple were ecstatic at finding out and I almost cried (well, I cried a little!) and I wanted our birth to be like that with a nice surprise at the end. but I am getting impatient already lol! with dd we found out but I was skeptical and bought mostly gender neutral things. 

mod: welcome!

Amelie: aww can't wait for you to see your little bean <

ssjad: I know you weren't trying to be funny but I couldn't help but chuckle :blush:

northern: I know what you mean, I hope you're feeling better now at 14 wks? I'm 12 wks today and mostly feeling better...now I'm at a place where I don't feel pregnant when I was puking yesterday!!

kristy: awww what a gorgeous reveal pic!

Scottish: what kind of double pram are you going for? I'm so torn!!


----------



## northern_me

I'm still having bouts of nausea and throwing up, but dare I say it, I'm feeling mostly better. The anxiety has maybe taken precedence.


----------



## Button#

My nausea has completely disappeared today. Might be because I've got a blocked nose but smells aren't bothering me at all today. I know it'll probably be back again tomorrow but for now it's quite liberating. My legs did almost give way walking home from playgroup though, why did we get a flat on a hill?!


----------



## ssjad

Haha Perplexed there was a part of me seeing the funny side of the situation. But honestly, i do have moments where i wonder... Just need to remember that kids aren't always as full on as they are the first couple of years.

So exciting that so many are starting to hit the next trimester! Fear of miscarriage and morning sickness disappearing, bellies growing, ultrasounds happening!

I can't believe i was anxious about not having had any real confirmation of pregnancy for so many weeks... I just have to look at my obviously pregnant belly to know something is getting bigger in there!

I'm off to bed now... All you northern hemispherians have a lovely day!


----------



## Christina86

I am feeling a lot less anxious than I had been! I went for my second appt yesterday and first scan at 10w2d. My Bp was really high but she said that could have been how anxious and nervous I was so she is going to keep an eye and if it is that high in 4 weeks do a 24hr urine test. other than that she said everything looked great and things are good!! I have a small cyst on my left ovary but it's not concerning. The baby was moving around and the heartbeat was a strong 167bpm. Baby measures in at 9w2d - exactly a week behind. She said it could be bc even though I know when my lmp was I ovulated later. Or the position of the baby. So she doesn't know if baby will catch up. For now she is keeping my Edd of April 26,2015 instead of pushing it to May 3rd and we will see what happens. I am just happy my baby is healthy. It is my first so seeing the baby move made it real but it sure is still surreal.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I did have my moments of impatience but I got over them! Part of what got me through it was focusing on my lovely plan of that perfect moment when dh looked at me and said 'we have a....' Of course on the day I went into labour I then found out that dh wasn't allowed to be in there with me so that bubble rapidly burst! I was devastated. But I have to admit that in the end it was still special having my mom tell me and then phoning dh, who had no idea I'd finally given birth, to say our daughter had entered the world. He wanted a girl so badly! 

Ssjad I get the whole 'am I really doing this again?!' At least you have older kids so you are reassured that they do actually grow out of this stage!


----------



## Scottish

Glad lots of you feeling better! My nausea is gone but have adversions still and vvvvvvvv tired still and lazy lol :haha:

Perplexed I am thinking of the oyster max tandem. It's not huge and converts from single to double. You can also attach maxi cosi car seat at bottom or top (I have this car seat. It just looks the most practical and easiest to pop on car as not any bigger than my quinny especially if I just use the car seat attachment for first months.


----------



## GreyGirl

sarahok said:


> Thanks GreyGirl. You're sweet to say so. Now I want you to immediately stop feeling like you need to do any more than you do!! You are growing a baby and caring for a toddler, among many other responsibilities I'm sure. We are all here for support, conversation and camaraderie when we need it and have time and energy. Never feel bad for not writing or responding more! Just jump on in whenever you want :)




Eidson23 said:


> Greygirl: as Sarah said, don't apologize for not being around! No one expects anyone to be on here constantly. Just update and pop on when you can, we all forgive you ;)

Thanks ladies! And again, I've been trying to get on for days to say that! 

How are you all? I FINALLY have my 12 week scan tomorrow, nervous/excited and just hoping baby is ok :)


----------



## Dini

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been gone so long, between the fatigue that's hit me like a rock and being kinda busy and work, I just couldn't catch up. I managed the smaller threads once a day but this one is so darn busy!

I can't possibly speak to all of you I want to, so sorry...but it's been 4 days since I've been on. 

Rebecca, sorry you didn't get your scan, I'd have been so bummed but I'm so glad all is well. And congrats today on 13 weeks!! Oh and thanks for mentioning the fast heartbeat. My babies is always fast, like mid 170's to low 180's even at over 11 weeks. At the doctor the midwife said 160's but she didn't actually count, just guessed. I have checked, counted, recorded and double checked and it's almost always between 176-180 and today the Doppler actually picked it up because it was good and loud and it ranged from 176-183. I know that's a bit fast but I feel better now that I saw your post.

Northern, glad your doctor is so great and you are getting help, and that you are feeling a bit better with the nausea.

Sarah, I'm so sorry about your kitty, I do remember you posting she ran off again a few weeks ago (I'm a kitty person) but I believe you are doing what's best for both of you to find her a new home. Maybe she needs room to roam..a farm would be nice for her lol.

Mod!! So glad you found us!! Now we can talk on more than one thread! Also welcome to the other newcomers. 

Congrats on all the scans girls, Kirsty, Eidson, Scottish and anyone I may have missed. I'm sure you are all elated! I agree it's so hard to believe we are where we are now as when we first started coming here we were so early and so scared of miscarriage and I as also jealous of those people who were going into or in the second trimester...I'm almost there so not too jealous now but just a tiny bit lol.

In regards to team yellow..I so wanted to be on that team..very badly always wanted that if we ever succeeded with TTC but DH wants to know so badly as does his mother and my step mother and DH's great grandmother (she wants to knit us things) so I'm caving and we will find out. 

My NT scan is Oct. 9th so jut 8 days now! I simply can't wait!! I'll be 12w5d then but I'm not even asking for a guess at the sex because I dread a mistake!! I hit 20 weeks the Saturday after Thanksgiving and I'm asking at my next appt on Oct. 23rd to get the anatomy scan early that week so I can announce at Thanksgiving, but if they can't we are going to try to book a 3d/4d and find out then, I was going to skip one of those because I've heard they aren't really regulated and they could set the power too high and increase chances of harm to baby but the one near me is run by a certified ultrasound tech of nearly 20 years so I'm sure it's safe. 

The fatigue is kicking my butt, as well as the heartburn and indigestion. I absolutely have to stop eating larger meals. They aren't as large as I used to eat but still obviously too large. I eat and then 6 hours later I still feel full and when I go to bed I'm miserable and I wake up that way as well. 

I'm going to lunch at the Olive Garden with a "new" friend who is 16wks pregnant and I'm very excited (must NOT over eat!). She has done my hair at the salon I go to for a few months because I can't seem to get into my regular girl. She got pregnant at the end of last year and was so excited as she has PCOS like I do and all seemed well, she went to her 12 week scan and found a blighted ovum..how devastating..a baby never formed. I was so sad for her. Well at my last appt about 6 weeks ago she told me she was pregnant again and this time for real lol. We have been texting and talking and it's so nice to have someone IRL to go through this that understands the LTTTC aspect. Now we've decided to have lunch and I am just so glad we did! May go shopping afterward because I really do need some new pants, just can't stand my jeans anymore. 

Sorry this was so long ladies!


----------



## maggz

Okay seriously... Sitting on the can for 20 minutes before 5am trying to take a freakin dump is ridiculous! Why?! I never realized how awesome it js to just be able to poop like a normal person, damnit. 
TMI? Sorry.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, good to hear from you! What fun to have an IRL friend in such a similar situation. Have fun! :)

Ssjad I have that same thought sometimes. Even at 6 DD still needs so much, and when I get around little ones dealing with sleep issues, potty training, blow-outs, baby reflux, colic... Ohhh what was I thinking?? But then I see this LO kicking it's little feet, or another mom cuddling her sleeping baby and I remember what I was thinking. :D

Girls... I'm freaking out. This is way TMI and I'm really sorry for that! But after my dr. appt yesterday I found out I have a bacterial infection. The dr. prescribed topical antibiotics (oral cross the placenta) and didn't seem concerned. But I made the mistake of googling it bc it went untreated for several weeks, and read that it has been linked to preterm birth and second trimester miscarriage! Probably all will be fine but I was sobbing this morning wondering what have I done to my baby ignoring this for weeks? I'm waiting for my dr's office to open so I can talk to someone for some reassurance. :(


----------



## northern_me

Maggz, Metamucil can be taken during pregnancy if that helps!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- Your kids are just adorable! They both look so very excited. Have they said whether they are hoping for a baby brother or sister? My son is extremely excited and he keeps going back and forth between thinking I'm having a boy and a girl. His latest idea is that I am having a girl because I am a girl! lol I explained that he used to be in there and he is a boy, but he still goes with his logic.

Northern- Happy official 2nd trimester! I'm glad you are starting to feel better. Hopefully, your anxiety eases as well.

Dini- I'm glad you have a friend to go through your pregnancy with. I am glad that my comment about my son's hb helped relieve stress for you. My experience with him has left me never believing any theories about hb and gender being connected.

Mod- Welcome! Nobody expects you to read all the pages. I joined quite some time back and I didn't even bother to read what was posted prior..other than the first page with people's due dates.

GreyGirl- Yeah, that's the same for you too. We just like seeing you come in and say hello. I get used to this thread moving fast and topics changing quickly. I think it's just a fun place to share experiences and chat about our pregnancies. :)

I'm so excited for all these upcoming scans! I can't wait to see them!

I have decided to listen to baby every Wednesday since that's when I turn a new week. I just wanted to see how things have changed. I got it very strong this morning and much higher than just last week! Actually, it was up higher than even Monday at my appointment. I am getting a very loud reading right in the center between my pubic bone and belly button. The doppler read about 150. So, I'm going to say that's more like 160 because my doppler is usually off. I may actually have an anterior placenta again because I always seem to hear the placenta sounds mixed in with the HB.
Since baby seems to have moved up, I am excited to take a bump picture today and compare it. I took one last week but it looked practically the same as week 11. 
Meanwhile, my husband's cousin's girlfriend just found out she's having a girl after I spoke with her 2 weeks ago and she swore she was having a boy. She said the heart rate was 140, so it had to be boy. lol More proof to the idea that heart rate doesn't tell gender. She shared her ultrasound, and it was very obvious she was having a girl! My MIL kept saying she thought she was going to have a boy and I was going to have a girl. I'll be eager to see what happens. I keep getting girl vibes for the past couple of weeks, but you just never know.
Now that I've officially rambled, I hope everyone is having a great day! Glad many people are experiencing relief from nausea! If my bump looks different, I'll be back on with a 13 week bump picture.


----------



## northern_me

Step away from google! Google causes unnecessary anxiety and stress (says the girl whose anxiety problems come from being able to access too much information).


----------



## RebeccaR19

northern_me said:


> Step away from google! Google causes unnecessary anxiety and stress (says the girl whose anxiety problems come from being able to access too much information).

That is the truth! It had me freaking out about my SCH, which turned out to be no big deal. And I see so many people freaking out about it on here, and everything is fine. I am sure what the doctor provided will clear everything up. 
Even this pregnancy. I went on google when I had that brown spotting and it led to panic. Turned out nothing was wrong. Dr. Google always causes worry.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Funny, my bump looks lower today than it did 2 weeks ago. Only my butt looks bigger. Blah. But I haven't gained any weight at all. I also realize that I really need to clean that mirror today.
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10









13weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mamabean1

How in the world did I miss this thread! lol I'm due April 19th, baby #5. I have 3 girls and 1 boy. It's my 6th pregnancy. There is a chance it is twins but I won't know for sure til I have my big ultrasound the last week of November. (Frustrating!) I live in an isolated area in the Northwest Territories, Canada and there is no private ultrasound clinic here. Ultrasound techs are not stationed here full-time, they only fly in every 2 months or so.

https://i59.tinypic.com/5p3d1.jpg https://i59.tinypic.com/2qx6ssx.jpg https://i58.tinypic.com/2n0r713.jpg

First one is 7 weeks, middle is 9 weeks, last one is 11 weeks which was this past weekend :)

ANYWAY! That's me :)


----------



## skyraaa

Can I be added on here :) due April 18th baby no3 got 12week scan next Wednesday can't wait xx


----------



## TaraCathryn

RebeccaR19 said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Step away from google! Google causes unnecessary anxiety and stress (says the girl whose anxiety problems come from being able to access too much information).
> 
> That is the truth! It had me freaking out about my SCH, which turned out to be no big deal. And I see so many people freaking out about it on here, and everything is fine. I am sure what the doctor provided will clear everything up.
> Even this pregnancy. I went on google when I had that brown spotting and it led to panic. Turned out nothing was wrong. Dr. Google always causes worry.Click to expand...

You're right, of course; Dr. Google gave me nothing but panic in my first pregnancy, too, and all was fine. I was reading actual medical studies & staying away from comments (the worst), but it didn't help. It also doesn't help that I spoke with the nurse and she obviously had no clue what she was talking about, and I can't bring myself or call back and ask for the actual doctor like some sort of pregnant nut... :dohh: I'm sure everything will be fine, but I also know I'll be sick with worry over this for a while. Thank goodness I have an appt next Wednesday & hopefully the midwife will be able to calm my fears.

Thanks for letting me rant. :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh, and, welcome, new mamas! Congrats! Jump right in! :)

And Maggz, that happened to me at work on Monday. The WORST! My midwife says colace once a day & gobs of water. Yuck! :dohh:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im not sure how I missed this thread either! I am due April 4th with my first! Just hoping this lo wont come a few days early! 

I am a military wife and soon to be a stay at home mom and I am ecstatic! I have been married for 8 years and my anniversary is 2 days before my due date. I have 2 little fur babies (one is a bit too hyper) that I hope don't start acting out when things start to change. Getting ready to announce to friends and family that I am pregnant too! My MIL will be in town tonight from upstate NY so we are going to do a photo shoot at the beach.


----------



## Scottish

Welcome newbies :D :flower: love the bump progression pics!!!!

Tara I am sure all will be fine! Google is lethal when seeking info xxx


----------



## counting

I am starting to really show now, but don't want to post a picture as my stomach got wrecked when I had my son, so it's all saggy and stretch marked. LOL.


----------



## xkirstyx

Rebecca Emily said she wants a brother and jack days he wants a sister lol wasn't expecting that! 

Welcome all the newbies xxx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- There are reasons why you will never see my exposed skin in a bump picture. ;) It's not pretty under that shirt. But it sure looks okay from the outside. I am just unlucky when it comes to my skin, and I got tons of stretch marks/saggy skin from my son.

Kirsty- That is too funny! At least that way, someone is guaranteed to get their wish, though!

Cewsbaby- Welcome! I've seen you a lot in the first trimester forum. I am also a military wife. I just started staying home 4 months ago when we moved to our current duty station. I will be staying home for a couple more years now!


----------



## RebeccaR19

If you have recently joined and you would like the bunnies for April Bunnies in your signature, here is the link. Just remove both sets of ** in your signature

[/url][**url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2210905-april-bunnies-2015-a.html]


----------



## sarahok

Tara- Oh my goodness...how stressful! I probably would have started blubbering like a baby myself. Then when they found it, I probably would have called it a little shit again like I did after it scared me with bleeding! Haha! But thank God all is well! :) Oh, and so sorry about your infection. Will be thinking about you and hoping it clears up very quickly. Please try not to stress too much. But, I know that's easier said than done!

Beanorder, why in the world wasn't your husband allowed at the hospital with you? How horrible! Is it some regulation in China or something? I can't even imagine! You're a strong lady!

Greygirl, all is well here! Good luck at your 12 week scan tomorrow. I'm sure all will be great! 

Maggs, you're cracking me up over here!! I'm right there with you! Oh the things you don't appreciate until you don't have them...like regular bowel movements! Bwahaha. I will tell you, putting a couple tablespoons of chia seeds in my morning smoothie/oatmeal has been doing wonders for me...just an idea. :)

Kirsty, what cutie kiddos you have! Gorg eyes! Love the announcement. 

Rebecca, nice bump! I think it has rounded out and swelled a bit! And your butt looks just fine! I haven't gained any weight either.  I'm not sure how...is the bump made of helium or something? It's a mystery!

Welcome, mama bean, and WOW! That is a bump! I guess they are not joking that you show more after previous pregnancies! Glad to have you! Welcome to the other newcomers as well!

AFM, just biding my time before my NT appt today. This is the first time I have felt just excited and not with an undercurrent of being terrified that something will be wrong (which is a little ironic since it's basically a scan to see if anything is wrong!) But I'll just take it and run with it. I drank half a cup of coffee this morning, which I've been skipping (just cause it makes me a bit shaky, not because I think there's anything wrong with caffeine in moderation). Last U/S my doctor mentioned that if I had had a bit of coffee, LO would be jumping up and down. So I thought I'd get him/her pumped up to give me a show. LOL. Scan pictures coming soon! :D


----------



## Button#

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## northern_me

Welcome everyone. Can anyone who needs their due date added/altered PM me? My laptop is being reformatted so I'm on my phone for a few days and it's really difficult to go back and forth trying to find what everyone said. 

I think the sickness must finally have passed. This is 4 days of feeling like a normal human again. I didn't think I would ever remember what it felt like.


----------



## maggz

Yay I'm 12 weeks today! (My ticker is a day behind lol)

Welcome new girls! 

Northern hope it's really done for you! 

Kirsty your kids are soooo cute


----------



## xkirstyx

Pm you my date northern x


----------



## northern_me

New bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I will PM you after my scan Northern - I could be a a good few days ahead of my best guess.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Cuuute bump Northern! <3 

I'll do a new pic @ 12 weeks on Saturday. :)


----------



## Eidson23

Northern your bump is too cute!

I can't wait for this weekend, maybe Friday. I'm going to take bump pics for my wife. She seems to be growing by the day. I don't see her much because of our work schedules, she works early in the morning until the evening, and I work late afternoon until midnight...so I only see her in bed asleep :haha: But every morning I see her for about a half hour before she goes to work when I'm getting my son ready for school and I'll feel her belly. It's getting so big! I just adore it :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

Lovely bump northern :D I will do one soon I love looking at everyone's progression!

I will pm you northern xx


----------



## sarahok

Okay, ladies. I am feeling so shocked and amazed and excited all at once!! She was pretty sure of the sex of my baby!!! Check out my pics! Here's a crotch shot, a dangle and the sweetest little profile you ever did see! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141001_1_4.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 23









IMG_20141001_1_5.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 18









IMG_20141001_1_7.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Eidson23

Cool Sarah! Looks pretty boyish to me...even though they are very similar at this age. But that sure does resemble a wiener! :rofl:


----------



## sarahok

Thanks, Eidson! I know! A wiener and balls in the crotch shot!! :O I feel like we're invading his privacy a little lol! I can't even believe it!!


----------



## sharnw

Cute scan pics Sarah :) 
Potty shot looks very boyish :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Wow, Sarah! That definitely looks like a boy. That's a very clear shot! Congrats! Great scan also! Baby looks excellent. :)


----------



## Dini

Welcome to all the newcomers!! Glad to have you! 

Sarah, oh my goodness those pics are so adorable! You are getting me excited for my scan next week! What was babies heart rate? And it sure does look boyish lol.

Had fun at lunch with my girlfriend, then decided to go exchange a pair of scrub pants I bought before my BFP that fit but were a bit too small, and since I won't be getting smaller...I figured better get a bigger size. Also hit up Motherhood Maternity just to see what they have and I found some cute stuff but I won't buy anything until I'm close to showing.

Rebecca, your bump has certainly rounded out and you are so cute!!


----------



## xanzaba

Sarah- that shot is classic! 

Well, after the scare of the bright red bleeding, I had a scan today (normal weekly scan following the SCH) and all looks okay. SCH is ever so slightly smaller, baby is bigger (almost 7 cm!), so the tech was surprised at how much smaller the bleed was compared to the gestational sac. SCH keeps changing shape and location, moving further down, which is good from what I understand. If everything goes well, I will only have 2 more weekly scans. Hopefully by then (15 weeks) I'll feel the baby moving and have some feedback that all is okay. I think I feel some flutters every once in a while, but then I wonder if it's just in my head.

I'm going to go shopping this weekend- I am still losing weight, but at a slower rate, and I definitely have a bump. My clothes look ridiculous. Baggy in the butt and legs and tight on my waist. I told a coworker today and she said that she was going to ask me, but then realized it wasn't okay. She was so happy for me, she started crying! It was really sweet.


----------



## Tove

Sarahok, congrats on having such a nice scan! How certain was the tech about the gender since they apparently still look very similar at 12 weeks?

Tara, sorry to hear about your infection. Very good that you are getting it treated now and I hope it heals up soon. Please dont beat yourself up with thinking about what you should have done. Its not possible to go back in time so thinking like that will only make you feel worse. You are taking care of yourself now and thats whats important!

Rebecca and northern me, cute bumps! :) I'll try to post a new one soon since Im slmost 14 weeks.


----------



## northern_me

Just got an email from the counsellor I got referred to. See him 9:30am on Sat! Only two days to survive. I know I did this before but it was so hard to get in there and tell someone why you think you're losing your mind


----------



## Dini

Northern you aren't losing your mind! You are a crazy pregnant lady and that's totallt different!! Lol I'm just kidding, I'm so glad you got an appt so soon!! I'm sure it will help so much! Also I forgot to mention your bump is cute! I can see a big difference since the last one.


----------



## sharnw

So ladies, my NT scan is next Wednesday and I have to get bloods drawn 5 days before the scan. Does that make it Friday that I get bloods?


----------



## northern_me

Is it just so they have the results before the appt? If so, I would go whenever!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sarah it would suck to guess so early & be wrong, but... Look at that! Surely that is a boy! :) Congrats, how fun! 

Thanks, Tove. I am trying to stay calm & your kind words are much needed. :flower:


----------



## Perplexed

Button: I've noticed a blocked nose actually hasn't made my nausea better. Maybe your nausea is gone for real as your placenta starts taking over, I hope this is the case! It is wonderful to be nausea-free! 

ssjad: it definitely is a relief knowing the baby stage is quick to pass. I miss dd's newborn days even though they were so difficult!

Christina: I'm happy to hear everything looks great. Glad they'll keep an eye on your bp. I had a cyst on one ovary also in my last pregnancy, it went away on its own as the pregnancy progressed, just like the doctor said.

Beanonorder: it sucks they didn't let your DH in!! My DH was with my at the birth of dd but I'm so worried that he won't be able to come this time...his work schedule from December to next September will be completely unpredictable and I don't think he'll be allowed any time off. 

Scottish: that looks perfect actually! I'll have a look around to see if it's available here...there's lots of tandem strollers but haven't seen any that I liked...almost planning to just use 2.

GreyGirl: Good luck on your 12 week scan! <3

Dini: My nt scan is on the 8th :) I'm sorry you're feeling miserable! hopefully soon you'll start to feel better. Glad that your friend is pregnant again :)

Tara: I can only echo what the others said, step away from google! it is not our friend!! as you've said it causes nothing but panic! Hopefully everything will be fine :) I've also caused myself panic from googling and nothing bad happened!

Maggz: try upping your water intake! hope it helps. Congrats on 12 weeks. 

Rebecca: It's amazing that you can tell there's progress because baby keeps moving up. Your bump looks lovely. 

mamabean: I can't wait for your ultrasound! your bump is gorgeous!

skyraaa: welcome! 

cewsbaby: welcome!

counting: I'm sure your stomach isn't as bad as you think, but I understand as I'd never post a pic either!

kristy: awww they're so sweet!

Northern: I'm constantly on my phone too and it's so hard to browse long threads on it! I'm glad your ms subsided! must be such a relief! I like your cute bump pic. Glad you got an appointment with the counsellor. 

Edison: can't wait for bump pics. 

sarah: what gorgeous u/s pics! that definitely looks like a boy, so exciting!

xanzaba: I'm glad things look better for you. it's so alarming to see red blood even if you know it's your sch. it really isn't fun. hope yours goes away soon!

sharnw: mine is Wednesday as well! but I wasn't told about bloods!! maybe it isn't standard here.


----------



## Beanonorder

Awesome scans and bump pictures! I will try and post one eventually! 

Sarah in answer to your question yes it's a Chinese thing! Women deliver in a communal delivery room that has four beds. So no men allowed. In fact, the Chinese do it all alone. I was the first foreigner to give birth there and through my school I got special privileges and they eventually allowed my mom to come in to me. In the end it was actually better that she was with me because she's done her midwifery so had respect from the doctors there. If dh had been with me I would have ended up with a c section because he would never have been able to encourage me to keep going after they broke my waters. I'd been begging for one for hours because of lack of progression. I don't want to occupy the thread with my experience but if you or anyone has questions please ask. I know for some what I went through is fascinating! 

We're on our way to the airport. And of course I started getting a cold last night! I feel awful. And it's been such a bad morning. For some reason dh didn't do dd's washing so she hardly has any clothes. Then while I was packing I went to get stuff from her room only to find she had got hold of the sudocreme again and was covered on it! So had to put her in the bath again and attempt to find something else to wear! Anyway.. Nearly there now!


----------



## Perplexed

Oh! my bbs are starting to look fuller!! they've been sagged and sad looking ever since I've stopped breastfeeding dd. I hope they don't get too much bigger though...they've grown lots and haven't properly shrunk since last pregnancy. I can't get new bras I just can't!


----------



## sharnw

northern_me said:


> Is it just so they have the results before the appt? If so, I would go whenever!

So weird for the 5 day before thing :wacko: I'm going on Friday just incase :)


----------



## Beanonorder

So if my day wasn't bad enough, we missed our flight! Well we were here in time for the actual flight bit we were too late for check in and they refused to make an exception! I wanted to kill dh because he was taking his time this morning. So now we're booked on another for tomorrow.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for the well wishes...2 hours and counting until my scan...so nervous! 

Beanonorder - certainly looks like a boy!!! Congrats on a great scan either way :D 
I'm fascinated by your Chinese maternity journey...my younger sister is moving to China for a year next year with her Husband who's doing Chinese and business so it's his sandwich year at uni....they haven't had children yet, but I think she wants them before or during their time in China, so I'm fascinated to learn how different it is!


----------



## Button#

What a pain Beanonorder! Your birth does sound fascinating. A friend of mine gave birth to her first in China but it was probably an expat hospital.

I had no idea they could tell so soon Sarah. Great scan pics.

The bloods five days before is odd, they do mine straight after my scan.


----------



## Scottish

Sarah great scan and v clear potty shot ! Be great to hear if really boy at your gender scan :)

Sorry beanorder. :( that's frustrating xx


----------



## Tove

sharnw said:


> So ladies, my NT scan is next Wednesday and I have to get bloods drawn 5 days before the scan. Does that make it Friday that I get bloods?

I had to get my blood drawn at least a week before the scan so that they could give me the combined results of the NT measurement and blood results at the scan. I think the earliest I could get my blood drawn was from week 10 so if I were you I would do it as soon as possible so that you definitely will get your full results on wednesday. Good luck with your scan! :)

Woohoo week 14 today!! My baby is now the size of a lemon which sounds so big! :)


----------



## Scottish

I got my bloods done on same day as NT measurement and will get results in couple of weeks of combined test. Strange how everywhere is different lol


----------



## counting

Everything has been going well here, still nausea on and off, and since I,m nursing my son I have had a tiny bit of discomfort with that, but not unbearable. Other than that I've been feeling pretty good thankfully! Still paranoid enough to listen to baby's heartbeat once in the morning and once at night, but yesterday night I got an awesome surprise when listening. At first I couldn't find the heartbeat for 10 minutes which was pretty horrifying as I usually find it quickly. Finally I found it- baby was hiding squished up really, really low. At first the sound was very faded, then all of the sudden I felt this HUGE flip inside of me, and heartbeat got loud and clear! After that I felt some serious squirming, and the doppler confirmed baby was indeed moving in there! Haven't felt anything since, but I felt baby move last night for sure, at 13w3d! Not sure if it was because she/he was so squished up in an odd position at the bottom of my uterus or what, but it was AMAZING :cloud9: . Can't wait to feel movements and kicks all the time. With my son I started feeling the odd what I can only describe as "goldfish flipping around" sensation around 14-14.5ishw (Very irregular) , and I was feeling regular hard kicks just before 18w. I hope maybe I will feel this baby kicking a bit earlier even :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Greygirl- I hope your scan went well today! 

Counting- That's really cool! I know it is so reassuring to hear the baby after searching for the hb for a long time. Something similar happened to me where I felt baby swim across the middle of my abdomen and heard it on the doppler. It was cool. I have noticed that even now it is not always easy to hear baby. I listened yesterday morning. It was loud and clear. I wanted to listen again later because the first time my son was running and jumping around, so I wanted to listen when things were quiet. I got it out right before bed and I had to search and search to hear the HB. And even when I heard it, it was distant. I did hear some thumping sounds though. So my guess was that it's clear if baby's back is facing the front but when baby's arms and legs are facing the front, the HB can be harder to hear and baby is probably kicking at the doppler.

As for my experience with bloods. As you know, I did not get an NT scan. However, my midwife told me at my last appointment to be thinking about whether I want my blood work done at 16 weeks for genetic abnormalities. I haven't made up my mind about it yet. So, it's really different everywhere, though!

Northern- I neglected to say this yesterday, but your bump is looking great! So cute!

I hope everyone is having a great day! Can't wait to see more scans and bumps! It's so amazing how our pregnancies are coming along. :flower:


----------



## sarahok

I agree Rebecca...while time has been passing slow, at the same time it kind of seems like just yesterday we were all just joining and discussing our first few weeks of pregnancy! It's crazy! And I feel like it's just going to go faster for a while, with the combination of the holidays coming up and the second trimester (which I've always heard goes faster than the other two.) I was talking to my husband yesterday, and we were saying how it's crazy that in about 6 months we are going to actually have a baby! Like think about how fast six months normally passes...crazy!


----------



## northern_me

Anyone else having headaches? What have you done about them? I'm so reluctant to take yet another medication to kill it off.

Maybe I just need a nap. I am so glad Saturday is close and I can sleep in until at least 8am.


----------



## Eidson23

northern_me said:


> Anyone else having headaches? What have you done about them? I'm so reluctant to take yet another medication to kill it off.
> 
> Maybe I just need a nap. I am so glad Saturday is close and I can sleep in until at least 8am.

Staying extra hydrated will help. My wife takes extra strength Tylenol. Sometimes, if two doesn't cut it, she'll take a third after about 45-60 minutes.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies wanted to give a quick update! Had a scan yesterday due to some cramping I was having and everything went great! We saw the lil bean moving around and the dr pointed out the arms, legs, heartbeat and everything! Here Is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tove

northern_me said:


> Anyone else having headaches? What have you done about them? I'm so reluctant to take yet another medication to kill it off.
> 
> Maybe I just need a nap. I am so glad Saturday is close and I can sleep in until at least 8am.

I used to get very bad stress related headaches before getting pregnant. Since my bfp I have only had one or two headaches so Im very lucky in that regard. What usually helps for me are the same 'boring' stuff - staying hydrated, sleep enough, get some exercise, try to relax and massage the muscles in my neck, upper back and face and finally if nothing else helps: put a pack of ice on my head! Ive stayed off all medication since becoming pregnant because Im paranoid like that.

Hope you feel better soon! No wonder you get headaches with all of the nausea and anxiety you have had, you poor thing!


----------



## Christina86

I really wish I could eat. Nothing is appetizing and I just constantly feel like I'm going to be sick. I was able to stay off of zofran for a bit but now I can't even get water down without gagging. I feel like this is never going to end and I know I need to eat. Luckily I can get some fruit down... and pudding. So I ate a pudding pack and a banana for dinner. Joy =/


----------



## maggz

Haha aw Christina that sounds a littl sad :) hope you get your appetite back soon! 

Omygod Sarah you're freaking me out! 

Northern I've been getting migraines just about every week despite drinking what seems like endless amounts of water.... Only thing that helps my migraines is laying down in a quiet, dark room. Hope Tylenol can help you out.


----------



## northern_me

Tove said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having headaches? What have you done about them? I'm so reluctant to take yet another medication to kill it off.
> 
> Maybe I just need a nap. I am so glad Saturday is close and I can sleep in until at least 8am.
> 
> I used to get very bad stress related headaches before getting pregnant. Since my bfp I have only had one or two headaches so Im very lucky in that regard. What usually helps for me are the same 'boring' stuff - staying hydrated, sleep enough, get some exercise, try to relax and massage the muscles in my neck, upper back and face and finally if nothing else helps: put a pack of ice on my head! Ive stayed off all medication since becoming pregnant because Im paranoid like that.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! No wonder you get headaches with all of the nausea and anxiety you have had, you poor thing!Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm not usually a woe-is-me person but pregnancy kicks my ass!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I've been getting piercing headaches more & more often. Drinking tons of water usually helps some & then Tylenol if I have to. 

Today... just ugh. I'm so ready for this week to be over! Come ooon, Wednesday! I'm really nervous but super excited for my scan. I feel like my life is on hold and I can't do anything until after that appt.


----------



## Christina86

I just hope that I am getting enough to eat when I do that the baby will be okay. I know we saw the baby and the HB was good @ 167 and it was moving around but it did measure a week behind. Though from the US pictures, from the first to the second, it looks like it moved so I am not sure if they got an accurate measurement (my husband also was talking to the tech while she was trying to get a measurement)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina, are you underweight? Are you able to keep down your vitamins? Is your doctor concerned? I know it's awful to not be able to eat! But unless you're already underweight or have another problem, your body will do its best to feed your baby regardless of what you're eating. Remember you should be at the peak of your morning sickness right now, and your baby is still only about the size of a prune and needs very little by way of calories. I lost 10 lbs. during my 1st tri w/ DD & could barely eat anything, it sucks but it's common and usually totally fine. :hugs:


----------



## Perplexed

Counting & Rebecca: it's so exciting that you could feel & hear movement! It makes me wish I had a doppler! The closest experience I had was at the end of my previous pregnancy when I was placed on the monitor (ctg) at every appointment. The first time it was done my dd actually kicked one monitor off and I heard it/felt it. The nurse had me hold it in place. 

Northern: I get migraines from time to time... I was told that I can only take 2 paracetamols every 6 hrs and if I have to take them a third time a day it's too much. Personally paracetamol does nothing for my migraine so if it's close to bedtime I'll just try to sleep on it if i can. 

My nausea is still here but not constant anymore. I still can't eat like normal. I've taken to eating junk because eating other things makes me sick. Last night I had grilled calamari and it made me sick. Such a small serving! My mom got me a quiche for lunch and I ate half of it and felt sick, but a cheesecake? no effect, it even made me feel better. I don't like cheesecake normally, or my prepregnancy self didn't.


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi ladies! Big thank you to everyone who wished me luck for my scan. I had it yesterday, but it was such a manic day I didn't have time to update. 
First question I asked was is there a heartbeat...I've been having irrational thoughts that I had a mmc...(I still have irrational thoughts that my baby will be a cot death)... 
Baby fine and measuring 12+5 so official EDD of April 11th!!! 
Of course, here are the pics :D Nub/skull guesses welcome - we're staying team yellow so you'll have to wait to see if you're right ;) 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/4f8af283-99df-4556-942f-352fc137ae51_zps9a67fba4.jpg
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/9ef5e1fd-57e3-446c-8a37-c0b4d9ab57f0_zpsd2f00ada.jpg
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/ebc0aaa7-64b3-479e-9dbe-4506e1f45b7c_zps07918558.jpg


----------



## Scottish

Grey girl congrats on your scan! That skull and nub both point to girl for me !! :D


----------



## Perplexed

Awww congrats Greygirl! Beautiful u/s pics!


----------



## Christina86

TaraCathryn said:


> Christina, are you underweight? Are you able to keep down your vitamins? Is your doctor concerned? I know it's awful to not be able to eat! But unless you're already underweight or have another problem, your body will do its best to feed your baby regardless of what you're eating. Remember you should be at the peak of your morning sickness right now, and your baby is still only about the size of a prune and needs very little by way of calories. I lost 10 lbs. during my 1st tri w/ DD & could barely eat anything, it sucks but it's common and usually totally fine. :hugs:

Doctor isn't concerned. I'm just a worrier by nature and it's my first. For sure am not underweight. I started this pregnancy at 215lbs and am now at 202. So I lost 13lbs so far. There were three days where I threw up my prenatals but other than that I've done pretty good at keeping them down. I got told by a friend last night to take a deep breath and everything will be okay. It does suck not being able to eat.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina, I understand for sure, but keep breathing. You are almost out of the woods for ms and your baby is totally fine. :)

Grey, beautiful scan! I am full of irrational fears too, at least we know we're not alone! :hugs:

Perplexed, I have been eating a lot of junk too. Your comment that cheesecake made you feel better made me laugh. I totally know what you mean! :haha: Pregnancy is so weird. :haha:


----------



## Button#

Lovely scan grey girl.

I've just been wanting to eat rubbish as well.


----------



## Christina86

Thanks =]


----------



## RebeccaR19

GreyGirl- Great scan picture! Baby looks fabulous! Based on nub and skull, my guess is boy! :blue: 

Sarah, Maggz- When I think of the time left in the pregnancy, it still feels far away to me. I think it will fly by once January is here. But right now 6 months seems like a long way away and I keep thinking, "Wow, I still have half a year to go." lol But then I take a sigh of relief that I have that long to go because I definitely wouldn't be ready right now.

Can anyone tell me about the safety of doppler use? I started to get slightly concerned after a thread in first trimester was talking about high frequency sound waves not being good. I keep looking it up and I can't find any warnings against safety. But my doppler is 3 mhz. I am thinking that since there is so much stuff between the outside and where baby is tucked in there, that the sound waves wouldn't impact baby that much. But now I'm wondering and want to know if any of you have heard anything about it.


----------



## Button#

I haven't heard anything negative about doppler use but I don't sit there for an hour with it on and I don't use it everyday.


----------



## maggz

I don't think it does anything... After all it's the same type of waves as docs use and they wouldn't do it if it wasn't safe. I just heard the other day (in a documentary) that they're not known to cause any harm. 
But I don't use it every day either... Maybe every third or fourth day for 10-15 minutes at a time. 

As for time - yeah half a year sounds like a lot! Haha. Also I feel like this semester is going by so slooooow so almost till the end of another semester feels like forever away!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! Great scan pics ladies! So many cute babies in this group! :) 

Any of you ladies suffering back pain? I usually don't but it has been feeling like how it was in the nine month with my DS! Ugh! 

Any of you ladies announcing on Facebook? Have you already? I am not sure if I should or not. The only reason I don't want to is for the people who are struggling with fertility and we are having our second. We've already told our close friends who are struggling to get pregnant. 
We have so many friends from around the world and family that still doesn't know that I would love for them to know and we have already told our close close friends. What do you think? Have any advice?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Yeah, I used mine a lot on the first day I got it. Since then, I haven't used it half as much. But sometimes it takes me a long time to find the HB because baby is positioned funny or is swimming all around at the time. 
I think I'm still going to use it once a week until I feel regular movements.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kalabear- I haven't noticed any back pain. However, my back has bothered me on a pretty consistent basis since I had my son. I don't know if it was from getting my epidural or just giving birth, but my back has never been the same. So, I don't know if I'd even notice back pain. I'm just used to my back feeling strange all the time now.

We announced on Facebook after my first scan at 7+5. I really only did it because when I came home with my ultrasound pictures, my husband took a picture and posted it to his Facebook page right away. Since we have a lot of shared friends on there, I felt like I needed to share it too because I didn't want some people knowing and others wondering why I didn't tell them. I have a few friends and family members who I know have a hard time getting pregnant or staying pregnant, but I find that these people are just as excited for us. One of my friends who has a hard time conceiving has now announced that she is due at the end of April. So, I just share my experiences anyway and hope the best for them.


----------



## Perplexed

Kalabear: I have a prolapsed disc and have had chronic back pain since I was 17 or so. But with my previous pregnancy I started having the same back pain as before but then it started shooting down my leg...from the symptoms i read that this was probably spd/pgp. I never had a real diagnosis but I had a limp in 3rd tri that completely went away after the birth. However, I don't think it ever went away as if I'd sat down for prolonged periods of time (like breastfeeding in bed) when I got up again my right hip would be very stiff. I don't know if all types of back pain is spd/pgp but in my case I'm almost certain that's what it was & that it wasn't just my usual. As for fb, I think I'm one of the few people in the world that aren't on it! I've only told people in person or via txt conversations on the phone. No advice I'm afraid. 

Rebecca: I actually have no idea if u/s or doppler use could be harmful! Never heard that either could be, well, except for my mil who said that only 4d u/s are dangerous and "they don't even do them in Germany!" but no explanation as to why. She just wanted to say that I've been having way too many u/s in her opinion, which tbh, none of them were for fun. I'm not even a fan of 4d.


----------



## Button#

I've had a bit of back pain, fairly mild but niggly. I think I had it at the beginning with DS as well but not in third tri funnily enough.

I'm not on facebook so no help there I'm afraid.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies - Kalabear I have been experiencing back pain on and off since I had ds last year but since getting pregnant again it is worse again. Something to do with ligaments and things softening and stretching I think. 

As far as Facebook is concerned we announced it when I was 10+2 after being put back a week I thought sod it heartbeat was good and baby was fine. We did the shoe picture with dh, mine, ds with our birth years above them and then a pair of white bootees with 2015 above them. It took some people a while to realise but most people thought I had been incredibly creative! I couldn't believe nobody had seen it before tbh so I did admit it wasn't my idea! 

I am knackered this week - I had to drive a 20 mile round trip before I even started work twice this week (start work at 8am yawn). Then work has been manic - I do admin in the afternoon though and my eyes were watering and I really couldn't concentrate both afternoons! 

Have got my nt scan on Monday so hope everything is ok and we are on track this time. I keep on dreaming that we are having a girl and I googled late ovulation (as I think I must have ovulated late as I got a late bfp) and apparently more girls are conceived that way? Anyhoodles hope everyone is ok will try and upload our reveal piccie later and our scan on Monday. Think once I have the scan again and (fingers crossed) everything is ok I will feel more settled with this preg. Being out back a week is horrible but as long as there is a healthy bubba in there all is good &#128522;


----------



## sarahok

Kalabear, I wanted to respond to your FB question. I feel like I'm qualified to answer because (as you can see from my ticker) we dealt with infertility. It's a heartbreaking thing, and yes, it did hurt some days to see announcements on Facebook. BUT, each woman learns to deal with that in the best way. Honestly, on my bad days I just avoided Facebook all together. For women our age, there is pretty much no way to get around seeing kids/pregnancies/announcements on Facebook because that is a huge part of the lives of our demographic. When struggling with infertility, I also didn't like it when people felt the need to tiptoe around my feelings. I wanted to know about my friends' pregnancies and was very happy for them! 

I personally have not announced on there yet. I am traveling to see family next week and want to tell them in person. But I have a super cute idea, and can't wait to make an announcement when I get back!


----------



## Eidson23

That whole thread in the first trimester about the ultrasound is just making a mountain out of a molehill and people throwing out articles found online and causing unnecessary concern. I mean logically thinking, do you _really_ think that they would have ultrasounds, made for viewing something as sensitive as a fetus, to give off such high frequency waves that it would terminate the pregnancy or alter the DNA? I mean these things are literally made for the exact purpose of checking on the baby. After all these years they have been around, you know it's been tested on animals. High frequency waves is not something new to science, there has been so much research on high frequencies, it's almost common sense to only use low frequency waves to view a baby.

IMO, that thread was a ticking time bomb. It caused women who are already nervous as hell about being pregnant to panic more than they already do. If you're against ultrasounds, that's fine. But there's no need to throw out "facts" that are just not there. You'd have to have a hell of a lot of ultrasounds, for extended periods of time to alter anything. XRays are far far more damaging than ultrasounds ever will be, and there are people who have to have XRays regularly for medical purposes and their DNA doesn't get altered. To me, it's more dangerous for a pregnant woman to be driving a car than it is for her to get an ultrasound. We take unnecessary risks every day being pregnant, having an ultrasound isn't going to do anything.

Sorry for the rant. I'm very much a facts person, I don't believe things until I see solid proof. And when I see these poor women believing everything they read on google it just drives me crazy. Using your doppler will not harm your baby. Unless you're using it for hours every day, you shouldn't notice any difference. It's the *extended exposure* to these types of things that are dangerous, not the general usage.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am a bit of an unashamed doppler addict I use it at least once a day - I did with my girls too until 28 weeks with DD1 and 20 weeks with DD2.

I got doppled like 20 x a day when in hospital. They don't seem to ration out usage! 

I had a lot of ultrasounds in my last pregnancy - probably 15+. I didn't feel in the least bit concerned about it.


----------



## Eidson23

AmeliePoulain said:


> I am a bit of an unashamed doppler addict I use it at least once a day - I did with my girls too until 28 weeks with DD1 and 20 weeks with DD2.
> 
> I got doppled like 20 x a day when in hospital. They don't seem to ration out usage!
> 
> I had a lot of ultrasounds in my last pregnancy - probably 15+. I didn't feel in the least bit concerned about it.

Exactly. If I didn't work so much we'd be using our doppler daily too. If something was harmful to our babies, it would effect every baby, or at least a large percentage of babies. I think when there's something wrong with a child, or a woman experiences a loss...it's really easy to try and find something to blame. Most of the time it's just coincidences.

My son has severe ADHD, to the point where you can watch him trying to sit still and you can see how uncomfortable he is in his own skin. He is extremely impulsive, and has almost put himself in very dangerous situations more than once. His entire year of 1st grade was a complete headache. I cried on so many nights to my wife, trying to find out why he was doing the things he was doing. I blamed that I didn't quit smoking until I was almost 10 weeks. I blamed that I ate fast food every day. I blamed that my genes were bad. I probably could just as easily blame western medicine or my epidural or all my ultrasounds.


----------



## northern_me

I'm after telling both my GP and my OBGYN that I have my own Doppler and am using it daily and neither mentioned it, just thought it was cool that I have my own.


----------



## Kalabear

Thank you so much for your advice ladies! You all are the best!! I think I am going to announce but in a week or so. I still have one more couple I want to tell first. 

As far as the controversial things I try so hard to stay away from those topics....this website can be so so so helpful but at times a little stressful. Once in awhile the anxiety of all the things that can go wrong overwhelm me. I used my Doppler a ton last pregnancy and my dr never said anything.


----------



## northern_me

Hair = dyed finally! I haven't dyed it since an hour before I got my bfp! Can we just say that it was a desperately needed procedure! I dye my hair dark when it is in fact quite blonde so when my roots grow out I look like I'm either bald down the middle of my head or that I'm sporting grey.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson and Amalie- Thanks for the reassurance! I was leaning in that direction. To me it doesn't seem to make too much sense. But once I read those things this little bug goes off in my ear and I have to just settle it. I personally feel there are so many things between the baby and the device that the baby is protected and the sound waves are not harmful. I had 5 ultrasounds with my son including a 4D one.

Northern- How nice to have your hair colored! I just got mine dyed last week. It feels so nice. 

I have decided to make an apple pie from scratch with my son today. And maybe for many people, that's no big deal. Except I really have little to no experience baking anything from scratch. But I took it on like it was going to be so simple. No big deal.. just make and roll out my own pie crust--even though I've never done this before. I'm following a recipe, but I'm laughing at myself because I don't know why I thought it would be so simple. I called my mom to ask for help on making the pie crust and she just said, "I have never been good at making pie crusts, so I just buy them." I am determined to make the whole thing from scratch, though. So, now I have dough in the refrigerator that I hope turns into a good pie crust. And I left the peel on the apple because it's a golden delicious apple, and the peel is extremely thin. I hope this turns out good. We'll see!


----------



## Eidson23

Rebecca, that's really my only reason for bringing it up too is for that exact reason. Once one person spouts out "facts" about something that is regularly done that can harm your baby...it's hard not to believe it and start to worry. Pregnancy makes women anxious enough, I thought it was unnecessary for arguing something as valid when in fact, it's speculation. I'm glad you're feeling better though!

I LOVE apple pie! I've been blessed in the aspect I am very good at baking, but I am an awful cook :haha: It should be fine after refrigeration! I like to coat my crust with butter, because it bakes into the crust so deliciously! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## RebeccaR19

The pie came out great! I just had a piece with a scoop of pumpkin ice cream. I had brushed the crust with butter before I even saw your post about it. It was nice to see that that was a good idea. The crust was so good. The only change I would ever make is to peel the apples. I mean, the peel wasn't terrible because it was a very thin peel. But I felt like it was just an extra texture that the pie didn't need. But otherwise yum!

Oh and I want to add that I am thankful for my heightened sense of smell when the aroma of a baking apple pie is filling my house!


----------



## Tove

Sorry Im another facts person so I just have to add this regarding the doppler issue. The issue with high frequency sound waves is not that they damage dna directly but that it heats the tissue which possibly could cause damage. With so many babies being exposed to "very low doses" of ultrasounds its very difficult to say they are 100.000% risk free, which is why most radiation safety authorities world wide recommend only using them on a medical indication where any possible tiny risk is much much smaller than the benefit of the ultrasound. The doppler heartbeat monitor has a lower heating effect than a imaging ultrasound and I think that if the FDA or similar authorities saw risks with them they would be banned.

Mmmm Rebecca, apple pie sounds sooo good. I have to make one when I get home!


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca that sounds good! I make a Granny Smith apple pie and will be making it for Thanksgiving next weekend. It is super good with vanilla icecream!


----------



## Beanonorder

Tove I've heard the same thing as you've said with regards to US. That is why I'm wary if having too many unnecessarily. But I agree with the others that there isn't some huge risk of altering dna and whatnot. 

I plan to announce on Facebook. I was hoping to do it last week at 13 weeks but dh didn't help me do the photo. Now he's being a first class stinker and telling me I must just go online and update my status to 'number 2 is on the way'. That is awful! So when we get back on Tuesday I hope to get it done. 

I do suffer from a bit of backache but I think that's from sleeping on stupid hard beds. 

I'm still so constipated it's driving me mad. And I a lot of it is my fault because I don't drink enough water. I try so hard...


----------



## maggz

Rebecca you shouldn't have! Now that's all I want!!!

Kalabear as for fb announcements, I'd just do it if you want to. For people struggling with infertility, I'm sure it can be hard, but in that case they can just scroll past it or hide you from their news feed. People post much worse and more annoying things on facebook, don't be afraid to share your wonderful news! :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, this probably goes to show how high-strung I am right now, but I was on tenterhooks waiting to hear about your pie! :haha: I'm so glad it came out well. I'm rubbish at baking so I'm very happy for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Perplexed

Edison: Thank you for your post on ultrasounds. I agree that the thread is probably scaring a lot of nervous people. And that it's so easy to blame things when they are coincidences. People used to tiptoe around the topic that my horse riding is what caused me to have a sch in my previous pregnancy. Now they'll think I've been having contractions because of using the treadmill/exercising. Which is why I don't tell people anything.

Beanonorder: I tend to hate water during pregnancy also...


----------



## Button#

Glad your pie went well Rebecca. I haven't baked in ages. My OH bought me a beautiful duck egg blue kenwood food mixer for our anniversary and I haven't even used it yet. I'm going to try and do some baking for Christmas. Last year I made my own Christmas cake.

I also struggle to drink water at the moment. It took me years to learn to like it and I can't stomach it at the moment.


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad the pie turned out well


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I really want a pie now...

:rofl:


----------



## Beanonorder

Button I am so jealous of your kenwood mixer! I've been trying to convince dh to buy me one forever. My parents gave us a kenwood food processor for a wedding present so I finally brought that back to China with me. I haven't had a chance to use it yet though!


----------



## Scottish

Mmmmm I want some warm apple pie with ice cream now as well :haha: or maybe Apple crumble mmmmm


----------



## Button#

Mmm Apple crumble! I made a lovely Apple and blackberry one a while ago. Mincemeat and Apple crumble is also nice if you buy a jar of mincemeat and don't get around to making mince pies.


----------



## Perplexed

DH was sick lately and now dd and I seem to have caught it :( the start of a cold. I already had a serious cold earlier this pregnancy :(


----------



## Button#

Oh no perplexed, that's rotten luck. Hope you and LO shake it off quickly.


----------



## GreyGirl

I love apple crumble and rhubarb crumble...yum yum!!!


----------



## sarahok

Mmm...you guys so tempting with the baking talk! You started something, Rebecca! I made some ginger cookies yesterday. Had never made them before, but they turned out delish. I am using them in some Pumpkin Mousse Parfaits for a dinner party tonight (I'm a personal chef). I think they will be delicious all put together! 

So I kind of chuckled when you said you are "rubbish" at baking Tara. Unless you're originally from the UK and now living in CO, I think you're picking up on the speech habits of UK friends!! Hahaha! I find myself picking up words and phrases from them too!! :D I type something, and then think, "Uh..since when do I say that? Eh, I'll just go with it!" Ha!


----------



## sarahok

Oh my!!! Just saw that I'm a peach today! Woohooo...love it when a new week sneaks up unexpectedly! :D


----------



## Button#

Yay for being a peach Sarah. I didn't know rubbish was a particularly UK thing!


----------



## Christina86

I was finally able to eat a normal dinner last night! I'm hoping the end of the MS is finally in sight. Only felt sick for a little bit after I laid down right after eating. Oops. All this talk about Apple pie and ice cream sounds so good. I may have to buy one. Usually I make it homemade but I don't want to risk it lol. Mm mm sounds so good right now considering it's not even 30 out yet and our high is only supposed to get to 50!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sarah you're right, I have noticed myself picking up various words & phrases from the UK/ non-US ladies here, and also from all the posts I read researching our trip there (and on the trip itself!). I have always tended to unconsciously mimic those around me, I didn't even realize that a year ago I probably wouldn't have written that! I think it sounds nice, anyway. That's one of the things we loved while visiting (and I now use the phrase "on holiday" too), all the different phrases and idioms there seemed, for lack of a better word, classier than how we speak.  :shrug:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Ah! I'm 12 weeks today! Finally! :) We have this 5k tomorrow and based on how I've been feeling the last few weeks, it's not going to be the most pleasant experience! But I get to spend quality time with DH, so I'm happy! :thumbup: I think he's going to let his work friends know tomorrow so they know why we're walking the whole thing. 

Christina, glad you could eat something. :)

Beanonorder, I hope your DH cooperates with the pic. "Number two is on the way" with no context sounds like something I would say to DD when she was potty training! :haha: Okay I'm kidding but so much less fun. :) 

For Facebook (DH will post about it so I will too) I'm thinking of taking a pic of my DD with the us pic and a sign that says "It's about time!" since everyone has been asking for 6.5 years when we were going to have another. :) Now if only I could think of a really cute way to tell DD! :shrug:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- Yes, talk of food is contagious here. :) Ha! Now I am wanting to make an apple crumble. That sounds fantastic! Congrats on being a peach! It's fun to start feeling like you are a substantial fruit.

Tara- I pick up words/phrases as well. It's too hard not to. They say some things so much better than we do! One of my very good friends is from England. I met her while she was here studying abroad in college. I started talking like her all the time while she was here.

Perplexed- I'm sorry to hear you're sick. It's so much tougher when you are pregnant and sick. I hope you can get plenty of rest and fluids and start feeling better soon! (And your daughter as well)

Christina- It's great you were able to eat! Hope your sickness continues to decline. 

I am taking my son to see Jake and the Neverland Pirates live on stage today. I have no idea why I ever thought this was a good idea. The tickets were so expensive that we could only afford to buy one for him and me. So, we are going by ourselves. And I just imagine a mad house full of screaming children. I keep telling myself that if my son doesn't like it, I will have no problem leaving early. ;)


----------



## northern_me

For anyone who is 14/heading into 15 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I feel so poorly tonight - my nausea is still constant but I maybe have a smidge more energy.

It just isn't easing up at all and I am so exhausted.


----------



## Button#

Northern - aw so cute!

Amelie - sorry you feel rough.


----------



## Tove

Cool model Rebecca! It's looking more and more human now, but still a little alien like with that big head :)


----------



## Scottish

Aww Northern that's lovely thanks for sharing.

Amelie sorry you still have nausea but hopefully it's at the peak as 10 weeks seems to be the big peak of constant nausea. Fingers crossed it passes the next week or so. I know the feeling it's like a massive constant hangover :flower:

It's funny you guys are talking about the different words used in USA v UK. In my august thread last year a girl got her hair cut and said "I love my new bangs" and it made me lol so much I was like whaaaaaaat?!?!? Did u get a haircut or something else enhanced?!?!? Because here in UK bangs means boobs and I didn't know you guys in USA call a fringe bangs! Lol was funny at the time


----------



## northern_me

That is hilarious! I think it's odd that some girls on my Facebook call supper/dinner tea sometimes.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thank you - I think I am at least 11 weeks today (ticker is mad) Hopefully this week will signal some improvement, scan on Wednesday - that is something to focus on.

In the UK some people say 'dinner' for lunch. Other people say 'tea' for their evening meal. I guess it could be confusing!


----------



## maggz

I thought tea was the afternoon snack type like when you get back from work and you have crackers and tea! Haha


----------



## Button#

Afternoon tea would be a cup of tea and cakes and scones but most people don't have it daily. It's more the sort of thing you might go out for for a treat or if I have guests round in the afternoon who aren't staying for a meal I might serve this.


----------



## northern_me

Two of my Facebook friends definitely refer to it as their evening meal. They've posted pics of their "tea". Either that or they have one huge tea time.


----------



## xkirstyx

I say lunch and tea


----------



## Button#

I do say tea as my evening meal. I just meant if it were tea and cakes mid afternoon I would define it as afternoon tea rather than tea and it would be a rare treat thing.


----------



## sarahok

Hahaha at the bangs and boobs conversation! Yes I love languages, and it's so fun to see all the differences and variations within this one language. 

Amelie, I would second what Scottish said. I hardly had any nausea or MS at all this pregnancy, but around 10-11 weeks I started getting really nauseous around 4pm and staying that way throughout the evening. It surprised me because it seems like most of the info sites and apps say, "Your morning sickness may start easing up soon." So why is mine getting worse?!! But I think it was totally the HCG peaking and you will probably be feeling better in no time!

So I catered a dinner party last night and worked all day getting ready for it. Didn't get home until 10pm...seriously the most I've done in so long. I was and still am exhausted but it went great. And a bonus to wearing myself out...I slept from about 11:30pm to 6am without waking up!! Woohoo!! It's been every single night lately...around 2am I'll be up tossing and turning for several hours. 

Anyone have tips to help this at all? I don't feel like much can be done. The only thing that has helped me a few times is I've gotten up and drank a glass of milk if my stomach's feeling empty, and that seems to help.


----------



## Beanonorder

I had the most unpleasant experience yesterday. We were on a pretty crowded bus and I was standing. I didn't think we had to go too far so I told dh to go sit with dd. I suffer from car sickness so when I started feeling nauseous I didn't think too much of it and just tried to stand by the open window. Then all of a sudden everything just started going black. I tried to grab hold of something but I couldn't see properly so misjudged it. I also couldn't hear properly, like my ears were extremely blocked. I asked my sister in law to watch the stroller and I eventually made it over to dh and say down. I was then hit with such intense nausea I have no idea how I didn't throw up. I felt bad for quite a bit afterwards.

My brother in law asked me to make a dessert yesterday so I made cremora tart (South African dessert similar to cheesecake). It came out really well. I have a major sweet tooth so had some for breakfast this morning. What a mistake! It did not agree with me so early in the morning!


----------



## northern_me

I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta. The baby's heart rate has become pretty muffled. The Doppler picks it up and it's still strong but sounds muffled. I'm also not really feeling much in the way of movement. If I feel anything it kind of feels like little vibrations closer to my spine. Thoughts?


----------



## Button#

It might be northern. Not had one myself but I'm sure I've read similar accounts from people who have.

Beanonorder - poor you. I ha some bad experiences on the tube when I was pregnant with DS. I'm not very good on buses either.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- I wish I had tips to sleep better. Unfortunately, I am going through the same thing. I start tossing and turning and I just can't sleep. Then I end up taking a nap later on on most days. I don't like it.

Northern- I think that is very possible that you could have an anterior placenta. It sounds like my last pregnancy.

Beanonorder- I am sorry you ended up feeling so sick. Glad you didn't throw up! That is no fun at all.

After the conversation about the use of the word "tea," I'd like to add another one. One of my British friends will use the word "garden" to refer to my "yard." I'm so used to a garden being a patch of land used to grow just flowers or vegetables. So she used to tell me at my old house that I had a big garden. And I just laughed every time because I just visualize my entire yard being covered in vegetables and flowers and I'd think, "I don't even have a garden at all."

We ended up having fun at the pirate and princess show. No screaming kids. My son sat quiet and captivated for an hour and a half! This baby is starting to feel like I have a goldfish swimming around in there; it is such a bizarre feeling. I hope everyone is doing well and having a great day!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! Took me almost an hour to read all I'd missed in the last three days. Work has been absolutely crazy and exhausting and yesterday we were so busy. Finally told my brother and his family we are expecting. They were completely shocked and thrilled! My brother is so happy to finally have a "real" niece or nephew. 

I'm still so tired all the time, and have no motivation to do anything. I do hope that passes soon. I've had some dizzy spells and nausea spells lately as well but nothing too terrible. 

Beanonorder I'm so sorry you had such a scary episode on the bus!

As for the sweets, I'm in the same boat. I wanted a cupcake so badly last night but was too tired to go get one. But now I want an apple pie!! How I wish I could bake! And someone mentioned rhubarb...oh yum!! I think I will buy a pie today when I go to the store, no energy to bake!

Finally made it to 12 weeks yesterday! Yay!! Now I feel like Tara, I can't live my life until that ultrasound on Thursday. I'm so ready to see baby, and not a blob! My brother said my US at 6w4d looked like a banana pepper haha. 

Had a terrible dream last night that I was at work and was spotting which turned into lots of bleeding and clots and an obvious miscarriage. My coworkers didn't know I was pregnant yet and it was so horrible. I woke up in a panic and had to run to my doppler. Then it took a few min to find baby because it was swimming all over. Found it with a good strong heartbeat of 176 but I think it was also kicking the doppler because I kept hearing weird noises and what sounded like it was swimming. Weirdest thing! Never heard those when it was smaller. I think if I hadn't found it I would have gone to the ER I was so scared it was my mind trying to tell me something. I don't think I'll stop being scared for a while now!

And I use my doppler almost every day, and told myself I'd stop daily use once I got a good US and then maybe just every other or a few times a week. We shall see lol.


----------



## Christina86

Finally figured out how to get the pictures on here. We haven't posted to anything yet, but realized I could get the links from the private FB message that I sent to a friend! These were when I was 10w2d. Baby measured a week behind, but from the pictures, I think the baby decided to not cooperate and scrunch his or herself up. HB was at 167. Either way the doctor is keeping my date where it was (for now) so I am officially 11 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Dini

Adorable Christina!!


----------



## Christina86

Thanks! I am excited. I still get worried, but that's just my nature. That and knowing my next scan isn't until I am 20 weeks.... that just seems so far away. 9 weeks to go! 


I am a bit nervous. As of right now, we have friends who know, people in my classes (hard to hide when you're throwing up that much lol, and his co-workers (but I go to school where he works....) . There is nobody on either side of our family that knows. My parents are coming to visit on Wed. and we are telling them and then decided to go public with it after that. We will be close enough to 12 weeks by the time they come anyway. I know my parents are going to be excited. We have been together a long time (10yrs, married 1) and they have been saying they want another grandkid (my sister has an almost 1yr old). This is just going to surprise a lot of people as everyone thought we'd be waiting until after I graduated in May to even start to try and have a kid.


----------



## Eidson23

Here's a bump pic :cloud9: I love how she looks pregnant <3 I've been at drill all weekend, but took these when I got home.
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/Love_zps0bc5c887.jpg

And J thinks he's funny :rofl:
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/Love2_zps8e2c6820.jpg


----------



## Button#

Love the one with your son Eidson!

Fab scan pics Christina.


----------



## counting

Too sweet Edison!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Eidson, so sweet! Thanks for sharing! 

Beanonorder, I had awful vertigo attacks like that w/ DD, so scary & awful, especially with nausea too. Hope you're feeling better!

Dini, I'm with you you on the no energy! I have felt terrible the last couple weeks! 
Definitly ready to get a bit of motivation back & so ready for our scan this week!

We did our 5k this morning. Finished in 45.11 which I'm quite pleased with all things considered. :) :thumbup:

And now, my 12-week bump comparison. :)


----------



## northern_me

Great pics everyone! 

Got my laptop back so once we are settled for the night I'll update everyone's due date


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Northern - I have had anterior placenta both times and felt movement quite early and then I got muffled as baby moved up and placenta got bigger.

I still had mad crazy movement with DD2 though - anterior placenta isn't all that bad.


----------



## counting

My son is 15 months old today, and I am 14 weeks pregnant with the lil bean today too! I feel so lucky! That being said, my poor toddler, if he doesn't cut these last teeth fully through soon, we are both going to go crazy. He bit me 4 times today(is usually REALLY good about not biting when told it hurts and makes people sad) but not today. He also had to skip lunch because he was just having tantrums over everything and eventually I had to strap him to my back in the carrier and he passed out for a nap(thank god!) while I was making lunch. He is up and eating now, and in a MUCH better mood. It's so hard knowing he is feeling so out of sorts with these molars and eye teeth:nope:


----------



## sarahok

Oh my goodness, how scary Beanorder. Sorry you went through that! 

Cute scan pics Christina!!

Um, Eidson I love that picture with you in your uniform kissing baby belly! That's a framer for sure! :) And your son's adorbs as well!

Tara love your bump! :D


----------



## Button#

Counting - my LO has just cut his last tooth. It feels so good when teething is finally over. I can't believe I'm growing a whole new set of teeth to be cut!


----------



## northern_me

Rawwrrrr I think I'm going to explode. 

My mom is recovering from surgery and won't listen to what she's supposed/not supposed to do and then complains that nobody does anything except her so she can't stop(pretty sure I've been waiting on her hand and foot for over a week now). My dad has migraines and is sick and every noise in the house sends him into madman mode. My almost 6 year old has apparently decided to revert back to her 3 year old self and throw tantrum after tantrum. The German Sheppard next door won't shut up barking at what can only be explained as thin air, which is in turning sending my little dog over the edge. I am so fed up! It's no wonder I feel like I'm literally losing my mind and having anxiety attacks. I can't wait to get the heck out of this place in a few weeks.


----------



## Scottish

Beanonorder said:


> I had the most unpleasant experience yesterday. We were on a pretty crowded bus and I was standing. I didn't think we had to go too far so I told dh to go sit with dd. I suffer from car sickness so when I started feeling nauseous I didn't think too much of it and just tried to stand by the open window. Then all of a sudden everything just started going black. I tried to grab hold of something but I couldn't see properly so misjudged it. I also couldn't hear properly, like my ears were extremely blocked. I asked my sister in law to watch the stroller and I eventually made it over to dh and say down. I was then hit with such intense nausea I have no idea how I didn't throw up. I felt bad for quite a bit afterwards.
> 
> My brother in law asked me to make a dessert yesterday so I made cremora tart (South African dessert similar to cheesecake). It came out really well. I have a major sweet tooth so had some for breakfast this morning. What a mistake! It did not agree with me so early in the morning!

This exact thing happened to me once when I was standing in a large queue in the post office a few years ago when my dd was In a buggy and. Everything went black and I couldn't see or hear anything and started feeling sick and sweaty. It was my bp had gotten so low. Just make sure you stay hydrated and try and sit down In future if you are in a busy place where you need to stand :hugs:

Eidson that's a gorgeous pic so sweet x

Northern I had an anterior placenta last time and didn't feel strong movements until later on as it was right at front. When you get your scan they should let you know.
Sorry you having a hard time just now I can see why you are stressed out! Xx

Lovely scan pic Christina

I know I have missed some out but I have read everyone's comments and love hearing you you all getting on :kiss:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Glad you heard baby's heartbeat after that dream. I had one like that about a month ago, and it was so vivid that I was sure there would be blood when I went to the bathroom. These crazy pregnancy dreams! They are too much sometimes.

Christina- Great scan picture! 

Eidson- I think your wife looks great. I can't believe she feels fat; she looks fantastic. And I think your son is hilarious! Quite the bump he has there.

Tara- Thanks for sharing your bump progression. Your bump is coming along nicely. You also look great!

Counting- Molars are the worst! I hope your son cuts them soon, and you both can get relief.

Northern- That sounds like a mad house. I can't even imagine dealing with all of that while pregnant. Hope you can get out of there and somewhere calm soon.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca thanks for the reassurance, I really needed that. I can't help but feel like there was a reason for the dream but I know there wasn't as I've had lots of weird dreams.


----------



## northern_me

Everyone's due dates have been updated!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini I'm sorry you had that awful dream! That's so disturbing. :hugs: I'm SO glad everything is okay. Hopefully after your scan Thursday you'll feel a lot less nervous!

I on the other hand am unsettled by the fact that I haven't had ANY pregnancy dreams at all. None! I normally have tons of vivid dreams and even psychic dreams (never directly about anything important though) so it's weird that I've had nothing. :shrug:


----------



## Christina86

Oh. I need a glass of ginger ale (seems to be all that helps me at night) but my lovely husband just made hot pockets and the smell is less than appealing. He went downstairs so I either need to wait until the smell goes away or hold my breath and hope not to throw up while getting a drink. :nope:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have only had one dream - that the baby was a boy and weighed 9lb 6oz (I hope that bit isn't accurate)

When the baby's head was crowning in the dream I just closed my legs and said 'nah, I'm not doing it, it hurts too much' :rofl:

I was thinking the other day - is anyone anticipating a big/small baby due to previous babies or family history?

My eldest was 6lb 7oz and my second 7lb 7oz - quite small for diabetes babies at 39+ weeks. The birth DD2 was easier, I am less freaked out by the idea of another one being a little bigger. My eldest was forceps delivery and I was worried I was just rubbish at pushing her out...


----------



## Button#

Yay had my booking in appointment today. The midwife was fine about me wanting a home birth and I now have a sore arm from blood tests.


----------



## ssjad

Greygirl, just caught up on a few days of reading... Love your pics and think it's a girl


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- My son was 7 lbs 6 oz, and I felt that was a good size. He was 20 inches long. He was born at 39+1, and I was kind of glad about that because I think they gain weight pretty rapidly in that stage of pregnancy. I didn't think he was small. I also really enjoyed proving all of the people wrong who told me that he would never be in newborn diapers or clothes. He was in newborn diapers and clothes for over a month. Anyway, I am hoping this one is in the same 7 lb range. I also have to admit it would be nice if this one came at around 39 weeks as well.

Button- I am glad your midwife is good with you doing a home birth! I hope it all goes wonderful.

As for dreams, I have been having the most vivid bizarre dreams. Most of my dreams are really scary or frustrating. And I'm getting tired of it. Because some of them are so scary, I wake up scared and have a tough time going back to sleep. The past 2 nights have been better. Last night, I dreamt that I was looking at an ultrasound picture and I said, "Wow! It looks like I'm having another boy!" And then I realized I was just looking at an old ultrasound picture of my son. lol So crazy!

I am constantly back and forth about my feelings on having another boy or a girl. Lately, I've been looking at my son's clothes he has outgrown and thinking that it would be really nice if I can use those clothes again. Some clothes I can reuse regardless of gender. But most are boy specific. So, I keep thinking having another boy would be so nice for that reason. However, I'd also really be excited about a little girl because I'd like to know what having a daughter is like. I guess I can honestly say that I will be happy about the baby regardless of gender. I am itching to know!


----------



## Button#

I'd be happy about either gender as well Rebecca. I'm also having vivid dreams that wake me up, it's so annoying.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I though 7lb 7oz was a nice weight. My DD1 went down to 5lb 14oz and I was scared to hold her when she didn't have clothes on, she felt fragile.

I am excited by the idea of another girl or it being different and having a boy.

This baby was an oopsie and was conceived from DTD 5 days before I was due to ovulate. I think on that basis it is more likely to be a girl...


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder: sorry about your scary experience on the bus!

Dini: I'm sorry you've been dizzy too. Hope it's better soon. That dream is also really scary, hopefully your u/s on Thursday will be a bigger reassurance. 

Christina86: awww lovely pics xx

Edison: cute, your son is hilarious!

Tara: your comparison pics are lovely, definitely a bump showing! Hopefully you'll have a pregnancy related dream soon. I've had 2 dreams about this pregnancy regarding the gender, but they can't both be right unless we missed a twin!

Amelie: I had an anterior placenta last time as well...but some days I didn't feel movement at all while others the kicks would be visible from outside. but that's at 22+ weeks lol. dd was 7lb 33 at 41 weeks...she was perfectly positioned but I struggled with pushing. they do say it's the position and head circumference that affect things and not the weight though so even if we have bigger babies we will be okay hopefully! 

counting: what will your age gap be? I'm sorry your ds isn't feeling well due to the teething. hope those teeth cut through and he feels better soon!

northern: that sounds really rough I'm really sorry :(

Button: Glad to hear your booking appointment went well!

Rebecca: I'm sorry you are waking up scared because of your dreams. I hope you don't get any more scary ones. I personally sometimes wake up scared in the middle of the night looking for dd...she sleeps in her cotbed across from our bed but I don't recall if there are dreams causing the fears or it's just random. I like the dream where you were looking at your son's ultrasound picture...I sometimes have dreams like that and they hurt my head a little!

I've kept sone of dd's clothes that she outgrew as well and would love if I had a girl that could wear. But also I'd be equally happy with a boy.


----------



## Perplexed

I thought I was done feeling nauseous but I threw up a few hours ago after attempting real food. Somehow breakfast hashbrowns are fine though?!?


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I also looked at dd's clothes and thought how nice it would be to use some of them again. But I'm also curious about what a boy is like. So I'm happy either way! 

We're finally home from our trip. Although the actual trip was good, the travelling was nightmare! I'm just glad to be home again! 

Christina I hope you got your ginger ale in the end!


----------



## Scottish

I've had a couple of dreams about baby but nothing much that I remember it to well just that I did dream it 

My dd was 6lb12oz at 41+2
My ds was 7lb 6oz at exactly 40 weeks
This one looking to probably be near 8lb possibly 

I still have my dd baby clothes :haha: been in attic for 10 years so see how they are doing if this one a girl!!!

Tara love the comparison pics I forgot to say earlier xx


All I have managed to eat today is cake, crisps, ferro rocher x3, cadburys buttons yogurt lol so healthy :/ making home made chicken Kiev so will get some protein and veg down me for dinner at least :thumbup:


----------



## counting

Perplexed- The age gap will be exactly 21 months if baby comes on their due date.

In terms of size, my son was born at 38 weeks (induction due to blood pressure), and he weighed 7lbs 6oz. A REALLY good size for his gestation. He was estimated at 8lbs by ultrasound at 37 weeks. He was really short though, only 18.8in. I'm obviously not expecting a small baby, especially if (hopefully!) I don't have to be induced early this time.


----------



## Christina86

Nope. No ginger ale. I just went straight to bed after taking zofran. 

I am whiny and cranky today. Between the zofran and the pre-natals I have a hard time using the bathroom. I am in pain and sick. Dr. told me to try to take miralax so I tried that today and I threw up my drink with the mixture in there soon after I finished drinking it. So I'm not sure how much I actually got. I have thrown up my water and my gatorade. I threw up my breakfast. I threw up my pre-natals. All after taking zofran this morning. I have had 4 total glasses of water that stayed down in the last 3 days. My biggest fear is that I am going to end up in the hospital needing IV fluids if things continue going this way. =(


----------



## Button#

Poor you Christina. Can the Dr give you any other meds?


----------



## Kalabear

:hugs: hang in there Christina....I'm so sorry you're so sick. I broke down yesterday bawling to my DH that I couldn't go another day...the sickness is so rough :hugs: to you!! 

Here is my after lunch bump....13 weeks!! I was at work and decided to snap a pic!
Sorry...not sure why it is on it's side.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## stripeycat5

Well here he or she is! Been bumped back up to 12w4d and due on the 16th April. Really pleased with the ultrasound - I compared t with my sons and it is so much clearer! My husband thinks he saw a winky as he put it &#128515; but I really don't know yet. I also don't know how to feel re gender - I don't want to find out but looking through ds's clothes I would love another boy to use them all again and so they can be two brothers close in age. But I would also love to have a daughter! Argh we shall see! Come on April hurry up &#128540;



Need to read through all the threads to reply to everyone been soooo busy at work so just catching up laying on the bed after a nice bath &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kalabear- Great bump! Thanks for sharing. 

StripeyCat- Beautiful scan picture! That is very clear :)

I had to call radiology this morning because when my midwife told me to make my 18-20 week ultrasound last Monday, they said they couldn't schedule it because it was too far out. So, she said call in a week and I'd be within the right time frame to schedule it. So, I called and the lady today told me that in radiology they do not do the anatomy ultrasound between 18-20 weeks. They do it between 20-22 weeks. So, she said she can't schedule it because I won't be 20 weeks until later in November and I have to call back on October 20th to schedule it! Seeing as how Thanksgiving is right around that time, I sure hope they don't make me wait until December. I was so annoyed with them today. I told them that my midwife said 18-20 weeks, but she said they go by their own rules. 
At least I now know for sure I will have my 4D scan on November 8th and I will (most likely) find out gender then.


----------



## northern_me

Eeeeeee!!! This showed up today! I am so excited!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eidson23

Kalabear...love that picture! Such a cute bump :flower:

Stripeycat...Beautiful ultrasound!! I love the features, looks great!

Northern...my wife wants a shirt like that. I'm pretty excited, she got me one that says "baby mama" :haha:

I just realized our gender scan is in 12 days!! :happydance: God, I can't wait!


----------



## Tove

Cute northern!

Rebecca, how annoying about the scan dates! Its definitely a good thing then that you have a separate scan booked!

Eidson: So jealous that you have your gender scan in just 12 days!! I still have another month to wait... maybe you will be the first in this thread to find out?!


----------



## counting

Stripeycat, I have girl feelings for you! (But I am a terrible guesser)


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm really sorry for those who are feeling so sick! I actually feel guilty that for two pregnancies I've gotten off so lightly! I truly hope it passes quickly and that you are able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. 

I'm hoping to get the results of my blood test tomorrow. I'm nervous and excited. Once we have them then we're going to tell the world. I can't wait!


----------



## Perplexed

Beanonorder: Happy to hear you're back home xx

Scottish: Mmm I want Cadbury's buttons. Haven't seen them for ages.

counting: I hope you don't have to be induced early this time. How did the induction go at 38 weeks? Was it smooth?

Christina: So sorry that you're sick so often! is there anything else they can give you? Hope your ms doesn't last much longer.

Kala: your bump is really cute!

Stripy cat: what a cute ultrasound picture!

Rebecca: I find myself getting agitated reading about how radiology is treating you. You should be able to make an appointment even if it's 3 months away!! 

Northern: that's a gorgeous shirt! I think I want one. where is it from if you don't mind me asking?

Last night I dreamed that I had a baby boy and he had long hair! Also it seemed I wasn't breastfeeding him and just pumping for him. Dd actually had hair when she was born, I vaguely remember the DR telling me but at the time I wasn't sure what she was talking about lol. It wasn't a surprise for me to see she had hair...but it was all any non-family/friends would talk about when they saw her. Maybe that's why I expect her sibling to be similar to her in that way. As for breastfeeding...I am terrified of it honestly. It makes me nervous thinking about it. I'm going to ask to see a lactation consultant once I'm in third tri to talk about all the things that went wrong...my mom says it'll probably be easier this time around. 

My nt scan is tomorrow, so around 24 hrs till I have to get ready to gooo. I'm nervous because this is the imaging department of a big hospital. They won't tell me anything and will just have me wait for my next DRs appointment which isn't till next week. Even if I plan to go to my old ob I can't till I get my nt results.


----------



## northern_me

I ordered it from Bump Covers off Etsy!


----------



## Christina86

Not yet. They had said to stick with what I'm doing until 12 weeks to see if it calms down. We will go from there. I was able to keep fluids in late last night so that makes me happy. We will see what today has in store for me.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- What a cute shirt. I love it!

Perplexed- That is a funny dream! My son was born with a full head of hair and I thought it was so cute. I think this one will also have lots of hair because I'm having a good amount of heartburn.

Christina- I hate to hear about how sick you are. That is just rough. I'm glad that you were able to keep fluids down last night. Earlier on in this thread, we were all eating carrots and found they really help with the sickness (thanks to Northern for sharing). I was on a combination of zofran, B6, and carrots for quite some time. I also found drinking lemon water really helped. But I would sure hope they would put you on something else if you continue to struggle. In my first pregnancy, zofran alone was enough for me. This time, it did not cut it by itself. Maybe you can also try seabands.

I hope everyone has a great day. I'm so excited to no longer be a tween tomorrow and be able to say I'm in the 2nd trimester! I've felt like I've been there since 12 weeks.


----------



## northern_me

I know Rebecca, I feel like 12 weeks is the second tri! My doctor thinks it is too.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Twenty-four hours until my scan. I can't function at work today because I'm so excited and nervous. Rebecca & Northern, I agree, I feel like I'm in the second tri now! Although of course due to other factors I'm more nervous than I want to be. But based on the studies I read, as I understand it my risk of a mc between now and 16 weeks is basically double what it would normally be. But my normal risk right now is less than one percent, so even doubled it's still really low. I'm not sure if that's legitimate but it makes me feel a little better!


----------



## counting

Perplexed- NOPE. I was induced on the 30th of June and my son was born the 5th of July. I was in labour the whole time, on hospital bed rest(ie. not even allowed to sit up). It sucked. 

Someone mentioning heartburn and hair- I lived on tums when I was pregnant my heartburn was so bad, and my son was bald. Well, he had a tiny amount of hair on the back and sides of his head but it hardly qualified. He was a baldie. My SIL had no heartburn and my nephew was born with so much dark brown hair it went over his ears.


----------



## Christina86

RebeccaR19 said:


> Northern- What a cute shirt. I love it!
> 
> Perplexed- That is a funny dream! My son was born with a full head of hair and I thought it was so cute. I think this one will also have lots of hair because I'm having a good amount of heartburn.
> 
> Christina- I hate to hear about how sick you are. That is just rough. I'm glad that you were able to keep fluids down last night. Earlier on in this thread, we were all eating carrots and found they really help with the sickness (thanks to Northern for sharing). I was on a combination of zofran, B6, and carrots for quite some time. I also found drinking lemon water really helped. But I would sure hope they would put you on something else if you continue to struggle. In my first pregnancy, zofran alone was enough for me. This time, it did not cut it by itself. Maybe you can also try seabands.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day. I'm so excited to no longer be a tween tomorrow and be able to say I'm in the 2nd trimester! I've felt like I've been there since 12 weeks.

I just have a hard time drinking anything. I am so thirsty, but it is like I force myself to drink it because I gag whenever I try. I love lemon water. =) I will try carrots. I also really want sugar snap peas. I have barely had anything so I need to get some veggies and fruit in my diet (of chicken broth and rice) I have never heard of seabands before either... I'll look that up. 

For now... I will fight to stay awake through my next two classes and stop at the store on my way home. :sleep:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina, I hope you find something that helps! I have actually been more sick the last couple of weeks, but nothing as bad as with my first. I feel lucky! (So remember that when the time comes to TTC again, may not be nearly as bad next time!) :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- Sea bands are basically a band you wear around your wrist to cut down on nausea while pregnant. I haven't gotten one. But I know lots of people who have had them and love them.

Counting- I was the one who said something about heartburn and hair. In my last pregnancy, my heartburn got to be so unbearable that I had to go on Nexium at the very end. I couldn't even sleep because my heartburn was so bad. My son was born with a thick head of hair. And I had recently read an article saying they were finding a correlation between the two. So, I figured that might be true. 
This time, I've been having heartburn for about 2 weeks for sure. I'm hoping it doesn't get as bad this time. But it's interesting to hear your account about lots of heartburn and having a bald baby vs. your SIL having none and a baby with lots of hair.


----------



## Dini

Sorry girls I typed up a long post addressing everyone last night and my stupid phone erased it! 

Tara can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow!! Mine is thursday and I'm so excited and nervous as well. I just want to sleep until thursday morning lol. I try not to think about the risk of mc, but I do it sometimes, however I feel like less than 1% is pretty good. Rebecca I agree I feel like I'm in the second trimester but I decided that 13 weeks would do it so I'll be in the second next week. 

I have the worst heartburn lately. I am going to have to divide my meals up into tiny ones I suppose. Tums don't do a thing!


----------



## northern_me

Dini, Gaviscon works well. Tums didn't touch heartburn for me last time.


----------



## counting

ladies who are carrying their second or more child... How much are you showing/how high is your fundus? 

Odd question, but I am having my second, I'm 14w2d, and my uterus is already up to about one inch below my belly button! Clearly visible when I lie down as a hard round ball sticking out, and I look very pregnant when standing. Dates are exact. With my son I was about half way to my belly button at 15 weeks. Funny also as this baby is ALWAYS hanging out jammed against my pelvic bone even though he\she has all kinds of room. My son was always hanging out really high up, as high as he could get.

Ps. 100 days of pregnancy completed today!Woot!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

With DD2 my uterus (confirmed by midwife) was at belly button level by 16 weeks x


----------



## counting

My first prenatal appointment at 11w5d my uterus was already half way between my belly button and my pelvic bone (doctor confirmed). With my son (baby #1), my uterus didn't come out above my pelvic bone until about 13w. I measured perfectly belly button level with him at 20w, and never measured more than a week ahead. Seems crazy to me. I also wonder since my son is only 15 months if my uterus was still a little stretched out from him or not. I just look so much more pregnant than I did last time at this stage! 
AmeliePoulain, did you start measuring more on average later on in the pregnancy or did you stay measuring way ahead?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is my NT scan tomorrow and the first time I will see the baby. I feel so nervous I really want to burst into tears. I am always like this before scans.

DD2 is poorly, she was hot and all zoned out before bed. DD1 wet herself at preschool today and I am worried she has a uti. I hope they both sleep well - I don't know how I would cope with poorly girls and a scan tomorrow...


----------



## Eidson23

Counting, I think it's different for everyone. My wife is having her first child and hers is already just above the belly button also. I was actually feeling it this morning in awe because that didn't happen to be for another few weeks :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am short (5ft 1) and have a small pelvis. With DD1 I measured 4 weeks ahead but with DD2 I measured bang on - and she was the bigger baby!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- I have been showing since 11 weeks and look the same as I did at 20 weeks with my first pregnancy. I know nothing about my fundal height. I don't know how to measure it myself, and it wasn't measured at my last appointment. She just felt and said that it's where it is supposed to be, but she didn't measure anything.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm afraid I'm leaving you girls here. I'm currently miscarrying at 14+2. My waters broke about 3 hours ago. Am in hospital waiting to deliver.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Awww, Beankeeper. :cry: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sharnw

Beenkeeper I'm so sorry :cry: thoughts are with you :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am so sorry Beankeeper x


----------



## northern_me

Ohh no :-( I am so sorry


----------



## Eidson23

I'm so sorry beankeeper!!! :cry:


----------



## Beankeeper

Thanks, wishing you all well on your pregnancies xxx


----------



## Dini

Oh Beankeeper I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## ssjad

Oh Beankeeper, I'm so very sorry to hear this! Please take care of yourself as best as you can. I know how awful you must be feeling. :-(


----------



## Beanonorder

Beankeeper I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you are treated well. Big hugs and will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Tove

So sorry to hear about your loss Beankeeper!


----------



## Perplexed

I'm so sorry for your loss beankeeper :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry beankeeper :-( xxxxx


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beankeeper... I cannot even imagine what you're going through. I am so, so sorry.

:nope:


----------



## Button#

I'm so sorry Beankeeper


----------



## stripeycat5

So sorry Beankeeper massive hugs &#128549;


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry beankeeper- my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Scottish

So sorry beankeeper that's very sad news. Hope you have a quick recovery and big hugs to you :hugs:

Good luck Amelie on your scan can't wait to see pics! And I am sure someone else has a scan today? Good luck x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think Perplexed does too :flower:


----------



## imaginary8x

so sorry beankeeper. :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

I went to see the doctor today to get my blood test results. All clear and baby low risk. I wasn't expecting a scan but I got another one. Saw and heard the heartbeat, 153. Still measuring 5 days ahead and the technician estimated that the baby weighs 99g. 

Dh and I had a fight before I left and an even bigger one when I got back. He told me he resents me for getting pregnant again. It was just all so ugly and I just keep crying. Added to that I've also found out that my school refused to pay the last two foreign women for their maternity leave. According to the law they have to but its really hard to push these things over here. I haven't told them I'm pregnant yet but I'm already stressing about it. I can't afford to go three months with no salary but if I can't get them to come round then my only other option is to go back to work early. 
Sorry for my pity party, especially when I know others are going through worse....


----------



## xkirstyx

Anyone who had bleeding still have bleeding? Stressing me out so much :-( I still have a small bleed once a week


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry beankeeper :( That's awful, I hope your recovery time is quick. 



Beanonorder said:


> I went to see the doctor today to get my blood test results. All clear and baby low risk. I wasn't expecting a scan but I got another one. Saw and heard the heartbeat, 153. Still measuring 5 days ahead and the technician estimated that the baby weighs 99g.
> 
> Dh and I had a fight before I left and an even bigger one when I got back. He told me he resents me for getting pregnant again. It was just all so ugly and I just keep crying. Added to that I've also found out that my school refused to pay the last two foreign women for their maternity leave. According to the law they have to but its really hard to push these things over here. I haven't told them I'm pregnant yet but I'm already stressing about it. I can't afford to go three months with no salary but if I can't get them to come round then my only other option is to go back to work early.
> Sorry for my pity party, especially when I know others are going through worse....

That's awful, both about the fight and the non-payment stress. Doesn't sound like a nice place to live. Will you get anything? Or don't they pay at all?


AFM: I announced yesterday on Facebook at 13+3...finally brave enough to do it and great response...then about half an hour later I saw my cousin's wife post saying she was going to announce her pregnancy that day, but she found out at the weekend they'd miscarried :( I am glad I posted first so don't seem insensitive, but still feel awful and especially for them, they're such a lovely family :(


----------



## stripeycat5

Beanonorder said:


> I went to see the doctor today to get my blood test results. All clear and baby low risk. I wasn't expecting a scan but I got another one. Saw and heard the heartbeat, 153. Still measuring 5 days ahead and the technician estimated that the baby weighs 99g.
> 
> Dh and I had a fight before I left and an even bigger one when I got back. He told me he resents me for getting pregnant again. It was just all so ugly and I just keep crying. Added to that I've also found out that my school refused to pay the last two foreign women for their maternity leave. According to the law they have to but its really hard to push these things over here. I haven't told them I'm pregnant yet but I'm already stressing about it. I can't afford to go three months with no salary but if I can't get them to come round then my only other option is to go back to work early.
> Sorry for my pity party, especially when I know others are going through worse....


I am sorry that all sound horrid for you. Surely if they are obliged by law to pay maternity pay then they are seriously breaking the law by not doing it?? That is also pretty crappy of oh to say that after the scan! I hope you sort it out with him as now is the time you need him the most. 

Good luck to peeps having their scans today I felt so much better after having the scan on Monday it is wonderful to see the baby again &#128522;. This is my reveal picture below - we announced at 10+2 as we had had the scan and everything was fine. Felt a bit uneasy doing it so early but thought that logically if scan shows everything ok then sod it we will announce it. We live in a really rural area so everyone know everyone anyway! Nothing can be kept a secret round here lol &#128540; 



I am sitting on my sofa watching TV as ds sleeps, chicken chasseur is in the oven and the fire is roaring love days off &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- That is rough! I sure hope things start working out for you. Are you in China temporarily or are you all there for a long time? I'm just curious. If you can't tell me or something like that, I understand. 

GreyGirl- I am so glad your announcement went well. I am sorry to hear about your cousin's wife. That has to be tough for them. I understand what you mean about announcing first, though. And I'm glad you had a good response.

Stripeycat- Love the picture! That's just adorable! I like how you and your husband put your birth years on their too. That is cute and funny. I know what you mean about news spreading in a rural area. All of my in-laws live in the same rural area. So once one of them knows, everyone in their town and on my husband's side of the family knows. ;)

I am FINALLY 14 weeks! :happydance: Baby must know this has been a moment for great celebration, because he/she did a flip last night right after midnight and I felt it. It was so cool because it was the first real movement I have felt aside from subtle things. It was so strong that I thought if I'd had my hand on my stomach, I may have been able to feel something on the outside.

Good luck to everyone with their scans today! I can't wait to see those beautiful babies. :)


----------



## counting

Beankeeper, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling and I am keeping you in my thoughts.

Kristy- I am still bleeding. It had stopped and I was told the SCH was gone, but last Thursday I passed a few small clots and had bleeding, and yesterday I bled as well. Baby is still doing good, but it is extremely stressful.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder I am so sorry for the fight you had. That was not nice of him to say at this time. I hope they pay for at 
least some of your maternity leave that's just terrible. I will likely have to go back early as my work pays for 6wks @ 60% and the rest you have to cover with your vacation pay and I won't have nearly enough saved up by then. 

Grey I'm sorry to hear about your family member. That's so sad. I understand you feelings. 

Stripey that reveal is adorable! 

Rebecca, happy 14 weeks!! 

Afm, I had another nightmare about baby last night, after it was born, DH was trying to take it away from me. It was very hard to go back to sleep after that. These dreams are driving me nuts! Also my lower back is really achy right now, I have got to get a new mattress!! I can't seem to find the motivation to do much this morning. Got the dishwasher unloaded and reloaded and now I feel like I'm done for the day lol. Maybe nap time already haha.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread soon. 
Please don't take this the wrong way as I don't want to alarm anyone or cause undue concern, but if you are still bleeding & they haven't seen an obvious cause, such as a SCH, it may be worth getting them to check your cervix to ensure it is closed & your plug is in place. I wish I had have done this last week as maybe I wouldn't be in the position I'm in right now.

Like I say, I don't want to alarm anyone, and if there's a cause already identified then hopefully there is little or no chance of this. I just wanted to mention it because I'd hate for any of you to go through what I've been through.

All the best to you all.


----------



## Scottish

:hugs: beankeeper xxx


----------



## Kalabear

:hugs: so sorry beankeeper :hugs:


----------



## maggz

Oh no beankeeper I'm so truly sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beankeeper thank you... We don't want to be paranoid but it's worth being wary. It means a lot for you to look out for other women. I hope you find comfort. :hugs:

Beanonorder, I am so sorry you're having such a rough time! I honestly wish I could reach through this screen and smack your "D"H who is not being very dear at all. It sounds like he needs to talk to a counselor about these feelings instead of throwing them at you. :hugs:

Counting, it's hard to say bc I was a lot heavier w/ DD, but I am showing as much now as at ~18 weeks with her. 

Had my scan! Everything looks great! Tech was absolutely lovely and said she'll deny to the death that she guessed, but her guess is that it's a boy. :) DH has named him Zeus. :haha:


----------



## maggz

beanonorder glad your scan went well. Can't believe DH said that to you, why does he resent you? Was it unplanned, not a welcome surprise? Sorry you're going through this :( 

So I'm wondering ladies... How do your DH's manage conflict? I think I'm realizing a pattern - let's say I make a comment or get upset because he said something I feel is hurtful or offensive. I voice my opinion, and then he gets upset and says he has to "jump through hoops" for me, and that he can't always behave exactly like I expect. Now, from where I stand, the thing is not that he always has to say or do the RIGHT thing, but at least something. For example, I hate when I'm talking to him and he doesn't dignify me with a reply. I've noticed I say "you know what I mean?" after just about every sentence, just so I'm sure to get a reply from him. 
So basically - should I lower my expectations and try to not be hurt when he says stuff because if I do, I'm putting unrealistic expectations on him? Am I really making him "jump through hoops" (seriously I've come to hate this saying)? Can he be more considerate without becoming upset too? Is he not taking criticism well?
Ahh sorry for the rant please do share what your SO's do! 

(Of course he doesn't always act like this, it's more if he's stressed or if there's really something else he is pissed about and this is the last straw...)


----------



## maggz

Awesome Tara! Scan pic looks scarily much like a child! Haha... it's getting so real!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- I feel like I can definitely relate to you. That is a lot like my husband and I are. I feel good communication is key to a good marriage. So, I'm big on communicating. My husband is big on communicating as well. It's just that his processing of it is so different from mine, and I have had to make efforts to try to understand his thinking some more.
I feel just like you. If my husband says something that upsets me, I don't need him to say the "right" thing. I just want him to say something. But see he feels kind of hopeless sometimes with it, and he feels like he will say something with no bad intentions and feel incapable of saying the right thing to me. Now, in my mind, it's not all that difficult. lol I mean, like when we got into an argument with his comment about my shirt, my thinking was, _You don't have to say you like it. Just don't say you don't like it._ His thinking was that he was completely confused because I often ask him to tell me the truth about something. Of course my thought is..yeah, but only if I ask you! lol So, it's not easy either way. I've noticed he has made no comments at all about my clothing, and I'm cool with that. I'll just take it. He obviously learned something.
I don't think guys communicate the same way. I have the same thing where I want him to verbally acknowledge what I am saying or I don't think he is listening to me. He does not feel the need to verbally express understanding every time I say something. And thinks just sitting there is enough. I mean, I personally don't think it's jumping through hoops. But for a guy who feels like it goes against who he is naturally, he might feel a bit lost about it all.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks for sharing that ultrasound Tara! How exciting to see your baby in 3D! That is the coolest. It will be neat if the tech was correct about gender.


----------



## Dini

Maggz, I kinda know how you feel but DH isn't quite that bad. Sometimes he acts annoyed and irritated when I'm trying to talk to him and then of course I get upset and he ends up getting mad. He does it a lot less now and is usually more considerate than he used to be. Our partners are supposed to be supportive at this time but I'm sure they are scared as well but are much to macho to say so. I wish I had some good advice for you!!


----------



## Dini

Tara I love your ultrasound!! How cute!! I love it even more since we have the same due date!! How cool if the tech is right!!


----------



## wanting2010

Beankeeper, I am so so sorry for your loss!


----------



## xkirstyx

Massive hugs beankeeper! 

Counting you can see on my scan pic the small pocket of blood just under baby so I'm guessing it's just that that's causing my bleeding just now. When I do bleed it's hardly anything just there a couple of wipes then stops. Hate my stupid body why do u have to be like this every pregnancy argh!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Scan was all good. Moved up to 12+1 :flower:


----------



## xanzaba

Kirsty, counting- I am still having pretty regular dark spotting with the occasional clot and some bleeding. A week and a half ago I had some bright red bleeding after picking up something heavy. The tech told me that bleeding/spotting usually happens when it is low and near the cervix, which is good for me as it means it is away from the placenta.They are monitoring me pretty closely with weekly scans. At the doctor's office the handheld sonogram did not pick up the clot because it is all clotted and old blood, and I had 24 blissful hours of thinking it was gone and was elated before my NT scan showed it in all of it's glory. I found that most doctors/technicians are really friendly and actually like when you ask questions, and it eases my mind to know as much as possible about what is going on. Sure I got one horrible, grouchy radiologist who couldn't be bothered to tell me anything except it was an impending miscarriage at 7 weeks (wrong- that was 7 weeks ago!), but that was a downtown really busy hospital and he seems to be the black sheep of the department.

Honestly the only thing I know works for sure is drinking tons of water. I did a little research and vitamin C has been associated with reduced bleeding for all kinds of things (gums, post-surgical recovery), so I've been taking that daily. The doctor said vitamin C is safe in pregnancy- if you take too much you pee it out, and it protects against UTIs. So even if it's a placebo effect, it's still making me feel better.

Are you bleeding red or just spotting? If you're worried, can you go in for a scan?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Kirsty I'm so sorry you're still having bleeding. I know what it feels like to curse your body, wishing it would just do what it's supposed to do and not make everything so difficult. I so hope it stops so you can feel as excited as you should. :hugs:

Maggz my DH is like that as well, though much better than he used to be. I have to wait until I'm totally calm and then explain to him like we're in TV marriage counseling: "When you say/do (whatever), it makes me feel (however) because (reasons). It would really help me if the next time, you try to say/do (specific examples)." He doesn't always take it the greatest, but it usually helps. He also does that where he just won't respond at all... drives me crazy!!!

DH was white as a sheet after the scan. He kept saying, we have a lot to do... :haha: It was cute. It's hard to remember that if our OH is worth his (or her!) salt, he is as nervous and scared and full of mixed emotions as we are, and the men usually just aren't able to express it or even admit it. So they need some patience and extra care right now too, even if they'd never admit it!

My MW was so reassuring about everything today, I'm so sad that I have to leave this practice at the end of the month to go back on DH's insurance. :( But I feel a million times better. :) Don't want to wait any longer to tell DD! But we'll tell her Friday I think. I ordered a blank calendar and I'm going to fill it in starting with October and fill in all the holidays for her to look at, including baby's due date as a holiday. I'm going to give her that as a present and also tuck a scan picture in at April. And I think when she opens it I'm going to tell her the doctor finally figured out what's been wrong with mommy the last few months: there's something growing inside of me! :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie, congrats on the good scan! :thumbup:

Dini I'm so excited for yours tomorrow!! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

It's more watery pink than a dark red. Don't pass any clots apart from maybe two or three the size of a pin prick. The hospital said they would only see me if the bleeding is really heavy and fill two pads in an hour because this happens everytime and by babies have all been fine. I relax more now I feel baby wriggle. I'm glad it's small spotting once a week instead of bleeding all day everyday x


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty hope the bleeding stops xxx

Amazing scan Tara wow so clear :D

Amelie glad yours went well do you have a pic. Xx

Just a quick drop in here hehe


----------



## maggz

Thanks for the replies girls, it's a comfort to know that it must be a guy thing lol. Maybe I'm too emotional when we talk about it but I'm like you Rebecca, I really like to emphasize good communication (it's my major after all haha) so I really try to keep it calm and collected. I guess it's one of those things that will get better with time - we've only been married a year and together for almost two. 

Tara that sounds like my DH, it's like they take longer to process stuff it's kinda cute. The calendar idea is cute! How old is your DD?

xanzaba and kirsty I'm sure everything will turn out okay for both of you, although it sucks while it's happening. Seems like you're taking good care of yourselves :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Amelie, yay for a good scan!!


----------



## northern_me

Hope everyone is doing ok!

I'm pretty sure I officially have sciatic pain. It's so bad that when I'm laying down I can't move my leg to get it out from under the blankets to turn over! This pregnancy is riddled with issues apparently! I'm booked for a prenatal massage on Tues with this girl who is supposed to be incredible for prenatal. Hopefully she can help sort it out. I'm thinking I will be finishing up work after Christmas if all of these issues keep up! 

On top of this the fatigue is just killing me. I'm taking Friday off to sleep as it is Thanksgiving weekend. Making it a 4 day instead of 3.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz, DD is six. I am so excited to finally tell her, it has been awful trying to keep it from her (especially with my mom running around telling everyone!). :)

Northern, I'm sorry you're struggling so much. I'm glad you can take a day off, I hope it helps!

I am so exhausted. :sleep: Oh! I have anterior placenta this time. :( Boo! I hope it doesn't make it too hard to feel baby moving. My sis had it with both her boys (yet another reason for me to suspect the tech's gender guess was right)! I've been trying to think of boy names all day, it's so hard--I really want another girl. But DH is quite pleased at the prospect, and I know I'll be in love no matter what. <3


----------



## maggz

Aren't you a little early for Thanksgiving northern? Haha. Hope that fatigue clears up soon for you. 

Tara, aw she'll be so excited :D


----------



## northern_me

Haha! Thanksgiving is in October in Canada


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay I'm 14 weeks today. 

To answer some questions. Its really hard to get companies here to follow the law because it's so easy for them to get us thrown out the country. 
We've been here for 4 and a half years and plan on another 2 and a half. Maybe even longer... Unfortunately there is nothing for us back home. I'd love to go back!
No this baby was planned, not a surprise. We'd agreed on having two kids. When dd was 8 months old, dh suddenly decided he didn't want another one. And all of his reasons were selfish reasons. None of them were actual legitimate reasons. We had a big argument and it ended with us agreeing to come back to it. Bit dh never came back to it. Eventually I wrote him a letter explaining my reasons etc and he backed down and agreed we could try again. 
If we'd agreed to have 1 and I pushed him into a second one then I could understand the resentment. But we'd agreed on two and I never changed my mind. He's still basically ignoring me this morning and treating me like crap. I just don't want to deal with this! 
And to make it worse dd started vomiting this morning. She didn't seem quite right last night. I wish I could have stayed home with her.


----------



## Dini

Aww Beanonorder I'm so sorry dd is sick! And boo on your husband!! He decided now that he resents you? Does he know it takes two?? Ugh men are so dense sometimes!! 

NT scan in the morning!! Can't wait but definitely nervous as well.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good morning :flower:

NT scan pic below

https://i61.tinypic.com/jtvr5t.jpg

So baby measured 12+1 and that would give me an EDD of 21 April but the sonographer said they would leave EDD as 23 April - which I am happy with as my date was 27 April. All my kids seem to measure a week ahead in first tri despite my regular cycles and tracking ov. Very weird.

Anyway baby looked lovely. All wriggly and touch its face. The NT measurement was 1.2mm which is know is good. My dd1 was 1.2mm and dd2 was 1.8mm. I will get the results of the bloods next week.

My placenta looks to be high anterior which is what I have always had! 

I have 3 photos, the nub is visible in the other 2 clearly. It is forked at the end (girl?) But slightly elevated, not much though. I think it is more likely a girl.


----------



## GreyGirl

TaraCathryn said:


> Had my scan! Everything looks great! Tech was absolutely lovely and said she'll deny to the death that she guessed, but her guess is that it's a boy. :) DH has named him Zeus. :haha:
> 
> View attachment 809455

I've never seen a 4d scan so early!!! I'm not a fan of them normally as I like their face to be a surprise...but I love this one, it's amazing to see how they actually look at that age!!!


----------



## Dini

Amelie, your scan is beautiful!! Amazing how babyish they look even at 12w! Mine is in 2 hours..EEK!! Lol..had to look for baby on Doppler this morning, just long enough to hear the heart beat so I'll be a little less scared lol. I promised myself less Doppler use if the U/S looks good. So excited to finally tell DH's little brother, he will be so thrilled, he's been asking to be an uncle for over a year and he loves babies! Will probably stop by his Aunt's as well this afternoon and tell them..I'm ready to tell them, but part of me isn't. I kind of like a secret ya know? I won't show for probably another 10 weeks or so, at least not to someone who doesn't know me and even then I'm sure I'll still be at that stage where they don't want to ask..maybe she just gained weight? kind of thing. 

Anyway, I'll post when I can but gonna be a busy day!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- Beautiful scan! Thanks for sharing. :)

Dini- Good luck on your scan today! I hope all goes well.

Beanonorder- I am sorry that your husband is behaving like he is. I agree with Dini's comment. I hope he comes around; it's not fair to blame you.
I also hope your little girl starts feeling better soon. Poor thing!

Hope everyone else is doing well. We're pretty good here! Getting ready for my sister to come visit this weekend.


----------



## northern_me

I have an insatiable appetite today. Oh my gosh, I could eat my face off haha. 

2 more hours and I'm freeee!


----------



## Perplexed

I also ate a good amount too today! But my dinner included jalapeño peppers which were delicious, I think someone mentioned them earlier in this thread? 

Amelie: really lovely scan pic :hugs: exciting that you think it's a girl!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Will catch up with you all soon.


----------



## sarahok

Hi ladies! Haven't been posting much but keeping up with reading...it's been a busy week! Tomorrow we are leaving for California to attend my cousin's wedding. I'm staying a week, but DH will have to come back Sunday for work. My sister and her family are coming with us, and we get to take my 3 year old niece to Disneyland! She is so excited! I also will have a chance to tell all my extended family on my mother's side. It will be wonderful.

Edit: Forgot to put that I made these mugs for each of my aunts and uncles...that's how I will announce to them! :D
 



Attached Files:







mug peg.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7









mug peg2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- Have fun in California. That's a cute mug!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini I keep checking in to hear how your scan goes. Fingers crossed for everything to be perfect! 

GreyGirl, I'm not a fan of the 4D in general and I find the pic to be a bit creepy to be honest! but it was pretty cool seeing it (even with my goofy placenta trying to block baby's face).

Here's the regular profile (mediocre scanner pic):


----------



## stripeycat5

Lovely scan piccies ladies!!

Dini - I know how you feel about wanting to keep it a secret, I was exactly the same way when I was pregnant with ds. This time though I couldn't wait to tell people - I think it is wierd the 2nd time round because people are almost expecting you to be pregnant again &#128522;

I am starting to feel a bit more energetic. I danced around to the whole of Greg James's 10 minute takeover on Radio 1 this afternoon whilst ds ate his tea. Hee hee poor old Seany didn't know where to look think he found it highly amusing though &#128523;


----------



## sharnw

Lovely scans ladies :)


----------



## counting

Omg. So much nausea. I'm in bed trying to convince my toddler to sleep before I puke from the motion sickness breathing causes me. I'm almost 15 weeks and nausea has been bearable the whole time. What is this!?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh counting that's awful! Do you think you have a stomach bug?

Sarah have fun on your trip!


----------



## Eidson23

Counting-I had on and off nausea literally my entire pregnancy. One week I'd be fine then the next I'd be absolutely miserable and useless. I've never understood why women say "ohhhh second trimester is magical" because it's not the same for everyone lol.

Great scan pics!! I love seeing everyone else's scans :D


----------



## Beanonorder

Counting sorry you're feeling so bad! I hope it goes soon. 

Sarah very cute mug! 

Stripey glad you're getting some energy back. Its always a nice feeling. 

I went to speak to the one foreign guy in management. He started by saying the school is under no obligation to pay maternity leave. I asked him why exactly and showed him all my research that shows otherwise. He was quite surprised. So he's now going to speak to HR, without my research, to find out why they say they don't have to pay. We'll then go from them. Its better he does it because I can't stand the HR manager and would probably just lose it being in the same room as her. 
The worst part is I've applied for a promotion and the interview is next week. Me starting a fight about maternity leave is certainly not going to help.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! Scan went great!! :cloud9: Baby was super active and wouldn't stop moving. Arms and legs all over! Kept sucking it's thumb...OMG so cute!!

All the measurements were normal, just have to wait for bloodwork. Baby was just rolling all over the poor tech had a hard time getting the measurements. Heart rate was 170, and measured ahead at 13w2d, so ahead 4 days. They said I could go with that due date of April 14th, but since it was at the maternal fetal medicine place she said my OB may decide to stick with the original of April 18th. So I will wait till my next appt in 2 weeks, but for now I'm sticking with the original. 

DH's little brother loved his shirt and he was thrilled, and couldn't believe we kept it from him lol, and we told his Aunt today as well. I will probably announce it next week sometime officially but the word will spread now I'm sure lol.

Counting I hope you feel better tomorrow, I got hit with one bad day of it this week and then was fine the next. Hope it's like that for you!

Sarah, I adore that mug!! Could make a good birthday present for my dad with some modifications!

Tara, thanks for thinking of me!! Your scan is adorable and doesn't look mediocre to me at all, but I'm a newbie at this lol. 

We got the ultrasound on DVD, so that's neat, we can watch it again at home :happydance:

Here are a few pics.

https://s18.postimg.org/3pqtxutrd/Photct_09_1_04_28_PM.jpg
image upload without registration
https://s27.postimg.org/4awbm4edf/Photct_09_1_17_52_PM.jpg
screenshot on pc


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Beautiful scan! Glad to hear you have an active, healthy baby! I love seeing these ultrasound pictures. Looks like baby might be sucking his/her thumb in the first picture.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, yaay! So cute! I'm so glad everything went well! How exciting! Mine was measuring only 2 days ahead, they didn't want to change my date & I was good with that. :) 

Beanonorder, I'm sorry for all the stress you're dealing with. That is the last thing you need right now. You're not starting a fight, just making sure you're treated fairly and lawfully. I truly hope they are able to see that.

I grabbed some groceries on my way home from work and when I went to pick up the heavy bag I got sharp shooting pains all across my abdomen. Luckily a girl who works there saw me wince and offered to carry it out for me, and I think everything is totally fine, but wow that was pretty startling!


----------



## Dini

RebeccaR19 said:


> Dini- Beautiful scan! Glad to hear you have an active, healthy baby! I love seeing these ultrasound pictures. Looks like baby might be sucking his/her thumb in the first picture.

I think it looks like that was well! I swear once or twice I saw it chewing on it's thumb. 

Thank you Tara, sorry about the pains you had :nope: I had some not so severe getting out of the car last week and it really caught me off guard, but went away after a few min. I figured they were round ligament pains.

Beanonorder, I missed your post, must've been typing mine! So sorry for all the stress at work, I really hope they don't hold that against you for the promotion. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sarahok

Cute scan pics Dini! FYI in case you decide to make one, I used Shutterfly for the mugs. I was very happy with the process and the final result is very high quality!


----------



## Dini

Thanks Sarah! 

Any guesses on gender? I really have no idea but DH thinks boy.


----------



## northern_me

Counting, I find my nausea comes and goes too. I had a full week at 13/14 weeks where it increased in intensity. I read that baby has a huge growth spurt at 15 weeks and that it causes it sometimes. 

Dini, gorgeous pics ! 

We just spent 2hrs driving around the neighbourhood looking for OH's dog that slipped his collar. I told him he's not even allowed out to pee till we get him a new collar tomorrow unless someone is holding him on his leash.


----------



## Dini

Glad you found the dog northern! How frustrating that must've been. Animals just know when to add stress don't they?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I'm having a tough time gender guessing with yours. The skull shape looks like a girl to me. But I am pretty sure I see a clear nub in that first scan picture. And if that is a nub it is undoubtedly a boy nub. Sorry to be so confusing.
I'll guess boy :blue: based on nub alone.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, glad you found him!! My dog has always been a runner, it's basically just luck that we've managed to keep him for 10.5 years! 

Dini, I get round ligament pains often too, those very specific stabbing pains just to either side just up from the pubic bone. They can take your breath away! This was different, rather than specific stabbing it was like a hundred tiny stabs across my whole belly. Weird! Anyway, based on squinting at your us pics, I say it's a girl. Do you have any guess about it?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Glad to hear your scan went well Dini - I think :pink: for you!

Reminds me of my DD2's scan. 

I am getting more and more convinced I am having another girl. I will probably faint if they tell me it is a boy!


----------



## sharnw

Dini your scan pic is cute :)


Amelie I'm getting more convinced I'm having another girl too


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: lovely scan pic :hugs:

Sarah: I really like the mugs you made. Great idea!

Lately I've started to have visual disturbances/light sensitivity. I'm prone to migraines so I'm no stranger to these symptoms. But I'm getting them without a migraine. Had the same symptoms within the 8 weeks postpartum when I had my daughter. Kept expecting a migraine but thankfully it never came. The light sensitivity is just mildly annoying at best as I don't drive at the moment and it doesn't get in the way of getting from point a to point b. If I drove it would be a different story. I feel like I need to wear sunglasses indoors.


----------



## Button#

Lovely scans ladies.

Love the mug Sarah.

Sorry about the nausea counting.

Glad you found doggy Northern.

I'm 12 weeks today, yay!


----------



## ssjad

Tara, I'm guessing boy.
Dini, I'm guessing girl.


----------



## Scottish

Lovely scans Amelie, Tara and dini!

Amelie I say girl based on your strong feelings that your having another girl hehe :haha: think I will be shocked if a boy to lol

Tara I guess girl from scan profile but iknow the tech said looks like a boy. I can't wait to hear if she was right!

Dini yours looks like a boy I think as the skull is exact same shape as my ds scan :D

I don't have any strong feelings still on whether I think I am having a girl or boy! 6.5 weeks unail my scan yippee


----------



## ssjad

Haven't updated here for a while, but I'm still reading.
I'm currently going through a nasty court case in which all my medical records (from childhood onwards) have been subpoenaed. I'm fighting it, but won't see a Dr until it's over. Unfortunately if they are released my pregnancy will become public knowledge. 
Anyway, I've had no cramping or bleeding and my tummy is getting bigger, so I'm assuming all is fine for now. Fifteen weeks in 2 hours... whoohoo!! This pregnancy is flying by (probably the only good thing coming out of this stupid court case).


----------



## sharnw

GL with your court fighting ssjad x
Happy 15 weeks :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Booking my gender scan for the 4th or 8th November! Can't wait to find out!!!!


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck with your court case ssjad.


----------



## northern_me

Good luck ssjad!

I'm half jealous of you all finding out what you're having! As much as I want to keep it a surprise, I want to know !


----------



## Scottish

Good luck with court case ssjad! Hope whatever is wrong gets sorted asap for you x

Oooh naughty Kirsty lol! Not long until you find out now! Yay my 20 week scan is 25th November.


----------



## RebeccaR19

ssjad- That's a mess! I sure hope you get things worked out. Hope the best for you. Happy 15 weeks! :)

Kirsty- When you get your scan booked, let us know. Since mine is on November 8th, I think it would be funny if we found out on the same day.

So last night, baby was very active. And for about 2 fleeting times, I actually saw my stomach move. I pulled my shirt up to see if it would happen again. My son was right there, and I thought it would be cool if he could see it. Nothing more happened after that but my son did say, "Mommy, you have a BIG tummy! That baby must be growing."

My husband is getting so excited about this baby. I'm glad about that because he was a mess when we first found out (baby was a total surprise), and I wasn't sure how he'd do. I knew at some point he'd be fine, but now he is so excited. He has bought so much stuff for this baby already. ;) I told him that nobody else is going to be able to buy us anything because there won't be anything left. lol But it's cool because it is how he is showing how excited he is about the 2nd baby.


----------



## xkirstyx

Gutted I couldn't get an app till 16th nov! It's at 12.10  Soooo excited!!!! 

Scottish does your hospital tell you the gender? They don't here. My 20 week scan isn't till the 2nd dec at 5.45pm!!!! Crazy time that's gonna be a horrible long day xxx


----------



## Scottish

Aww that's sucks they don't tell you Kirsty. Yea here in Glasgow they do tell you if baby is cooperating lol

I would have booked a private scan as well then if they didn't tell me gender. 

And 5.45pm wow that's late didn't think they worked until then haha. You must be the last appointment of the day.


Rebecca that's amazing you are seeing movements I don't think I will see anything until 20+ weeks lol I am happy your hubby is excited now to xx


----------



## Perplexed

northern: I know what you mean. I want to know but I also want it to be a surprise at the same time. I wish I could just be unwavering with what I want!

Rebecca: Glad to hear your DH is excited and showing his excitement about this baby. I do understand it takes men some time to adjust. With my DD I felt like DH was extremely indifferent for almost the entire pregnancy but he is a great father to her. He definitely warmed up faster this time, but I don't expect him to show excitement until later on lol! I think it's really precious that you can share your pregnancy with your son also...it's so amazing. I hope I get the chance to share a future pregnancy with my two children when they're a little older and can understand more...I find it very beautiful!


----------



## northern_me

Girls,I just bought this play yard which retails at 209 at Toys R Us on sale at Target for 119 if anyone is interested. https://m.toysrus.ca/skava/static/p...ductId=23149306&domain=https://www.toysrus.ca


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish apparently they do apps till 7pm!!! Crazy!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey girls :) I know I dont pop in often, this thread just moves too fast to keep up LOL Had my 12 week scan yesterday. I should have been 12+4 but measuring 13 weeks. I'm sure I wont get a gender scan until first half of Nov.


Here are my scan pictures :) I was really hoping for a nub shot, but I cant tell lol
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5









baby.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

Hi, ladies! I can't believe it's been a month since I was here! I just wanted to drop back in and tell you all that I had my post-op appointment today and the testing we did revealed a chromosomal abnormality (Trisomy 13), which is why the pregnancy was unsustainable. 

This is actually nice news in a way because it means that there's nothing wrong with the way my body was handling the pregnancy. So I'm going to have one full cycle and then start clomid! I feel really happy about the fact that I could be getting a BFP around Christmas.

I'm so happy that you're all having great ultrasounds and doing well! I've been feeling good and have felt very at peace and not too sad. I do feel like part of me knew it was coming. Onward! And I keep thinking now I'm going to end up with twins, ha ha... DH would die.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Citymouse, it's so good to hear from you! I'm really glad you're doing well and you are reassured by your test results. Please let us know how ttc is going for you! I can't wait to hear about your BFP. Baby dust to you. :)

Hi Mo2P! Good to see you! Your scan looks like a girl to me. But I have no idea what I'm talking about. :haha:

Ssjad, I'm sorry to hear that you have such a stressful thing going on! I hope it's resolved soon so you can get back to focusing on your pregnancy peacefully!

Rebecca, your hubby is so cute, I love it. I can't wait for DH to start getting more actively excited. I feel like I need to know the gender for sure before I can get too excited myself! 

Scottish, thanks for guessing girl. I still have hope. ;)


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi Citymouse glad to hear that you are ok. A BFP would be a fab Christmas present. It's great you are in such a good place with everything and all the best for your future. And yes keep in touch!x

Northern and Perplexed - I totally agree on what you mean about wanting to find out but wanting a surprise. I am finding it harder this time around. With ds I was adamant that I didn't want to know and when she asked me at 20 weeks it wasn't a problem. Half the issue is that my family would be disappointed if we found out and also I know a lot of people say it is so lovely having the surprise etc. I am tempted to find out but just me and oh to know but I am sure we wouldn't be able to keep it to ourselves. Argh I just don't know what to do! Anyhoodles I have got til the end of Nov to find out so we shall see if I cave or not.

Mommy of two peas - lovely scan! I think girl also but I haven't got a clue lol - don't even know which bit the nub is on my scan photo!

Rebecca - that is so lovely that you oh is excited. My oh isn't really that interested at the moment but I know he will be when he starts feeling movements and I get a big belly &#128522;


----------



## xkirstyx

Great to hear from you citymouse! You need to keep us all updated on your ttc! Xxx


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Citymouse- so glad you stopped by. I'm glad that you have some answers for what went wrong and that it's helping you move on to your next BFP. And a twin christmas surprise would be awesome :)


----------



## sharnw

Citymouse so lovely so see your name pop up again :) wish you best luck and hope the magic clomid gives you a bfp in no time :flower:


----------



## ssjad

Citymouse, that's a great result from an awful situation. Now, get to BDing ;-)
Thanks for your support everyone. The court case is incredibly stressful, and OH doesn't understand this but for some reason i find the thought of my medical records being on show for anyone to see the most disturbing part of it all. My medical history has no relation to the case at all, and it feels like such an awful invasion of my privacy. Especially given the past few years has been mostly gynae stuff... ugh! Hopefully the judge will agree with me.

Well it seems like it's fairly smooth sailing for most here now. I'm loving checking out the ultrasounds!! So exciting!


----------



## Button#

Lovely to hear from you Citymouse. I'm glad you got some answers. Good luck with TTC.

Good luck with the court case ssjad, hope the judge sides with you regarding your medical records.


----------



## sharnw

Cute scan mo2p :)


----------



## Scottish

Hey city mouse :D lovely to hear from you, good luck with the clomid cycle and please let us know when u get that bfp!!!!

Mo2p lovely scan think I guessed in first tri forums as I remember the scan :pink:


----------



## counting

So update on pregnancy issues(bleeding, clots, etc): Went to see my doctor today. He did a quick ultrasound, and he found some hemorrhaging behind the placenta again and around the sac. It doesn't look as bad as before, but it's there. On the plus side baby was wiggling around kicking and looking good. Given instructions to basically drink as much water/fluids possible to keep my uterus from getting irritated and contracting, and to try to take things very easy. At least I know why it is happening but it is still stressful. I was also once again told that this puts this pregnancy at a high risk than other pregnancies, but that baby is doing well so far so we should keep being positive. It's hard knowing baby looks healthy, but the problem is the way my body processes having the placenta implant. I feel broken. I just want this baby to grow and to be healthy and strong.


----------



## xanzaba

Aw, Counting :hugs: The fact that it is getting better is good news! And the bigger the baby gets, the less the SCH is of an issue if it doesn't get bigger. Did the doctor put you on pelvic rest (no lifting, no sex, sometimes no stairs)? I've heard some docs do and some don't. Mine doesn't believe in pelvic rest, at least in my situation. 

I know that my bleed started with the initial implantation, and I was really scared. I was barely 5 weeks, and they say the earlier it happens the more dangerous. It really, really helped me to read SCH success stories. And to reach out to other women that were going through the same thing.

I like to think how strong the little baby is, fighting the good fight. We have little chats in the shower about getting through this together :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Citymouse it's great to hear from you and I'm so glad that you got some answers. My best friend went through the same thing and she got her bfp a few months later and now has a healthy baby girl! 

Things are much better with dh. He forgot his anti depressants at his brothers and instead of going straight to the doctor he waited. So he was going through withdrawal. I researched it yesterday and it's quite hectic. It doesn't excuse his behaviour or make things right but it gave me some perspective. He finally went to the doctor yesterday and got some new meds and is very remorseful for how he acted. At least it's slightly less stress on me. 

Getting up for work this morning (Saturday here already) really sucked! I can't wait for this evening!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, it's good to know there were extenuating circumstances with your DH's behavior. I have been through antidepressant withdrawal and it can surely put one on the brink. I hope he gets back on an even keel & your life settles down.

Counting, :hugs:. I won't pretend to know what you're going through, but I hope you can find comfort from your family & from those who do.

We told DD tonight! She was so excited, it was awesome. I'll try to figure out how to post the video. :cloud9:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh, I forgot: On Wednesday my MW told me I need to not lie flat on my back as of 13 weeks. I was a bit shocked as I remember that rule from my first pregnancy but the start of it being closer to 20 weeks! Glad she told me. I have not researched pregnancy at all this time & feel a bit guilty. I'm much more absorbed with what I'm going to do with an actual baby once it's here!


----------



## Perplexed

mommyof2peas: lovely u/s pics!

Citymouse: I'm glad to hear from you, and it definitely is good news. You do seem to be at peace and I hope you'll have your rainbow soon. 

Stripeycat: it's the complete opposite for me...everyone would be disappointed if we didn't find out. And DH doesn't want to know so if I find out and tell someone it'll likely reach DH somehow. 

ssjad: I completely understand...medical records are private and no one wants theirs to be public knowledge. It's frustrating, I hope it passes smoothly. 

counting: i hope your hemmorage dissolves soon. I think it's a positive sign that it's smaller.

xanzaba: one of my obs told me pelvic rest while the other one I saw in 2nd tri said to just rest and not necessarily pelvic rest. but 16 wks was the last bleed I had that pregnancy.

beanonorder: I'm glad things are better with your DH.

Tara: awww I'm so happy to hear that your dd is excited! I'm surprised about not laying flat on our backs from 13 weeks! but actually I've noticed that I'm out of breathe fast if I'm on my back so maybe it has something to do with it.

My visual disturbances turned out to be an impending migraine that i still have. it's not a bad one though so I don't need to take anything for it. Tomorrow I'm seeing my ob to hear results of my nt scan, kind of nervous!


----------



## maggz

Hey all, haven't had a chance to catch up but I just wanted to share that we went to do the NT scan today and everything looked good! Got like 10 pictures which is so cool :) I asked the tech if she could guess the gender and she was like "mmm.... I can't say anything...." but then she pointed to where the nub was and said "if this was pointing down I would say it's a girl" and the nub was clearly pointing up. DH was ecstatic haha. 

We also did the announcement tonight and I figured I'd share ;)

The one where baby's waving cracks me up, it looks like a straight up alien!!!
 



Attached Files:







announce.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 19









IMG_1477.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1476.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz, I love your announcement photo!! And the u/s pictures are so cute :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

I was playing around with the masks in walmart the other day. I'm thinking of using one of these as a FB profile picture after DH tells his family that is on FB to tell everyone else.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz, cute! My tech was the same way, "We're really not allowed to say" but then showed us the nub and told us what she thought. :) Congrats! 

Perplexed, I hope your migraine goes away soon! That is no fun.

Christina, those pics are pretty funny! I still can't decide what to do for ours. If you do it let us know how it goes over!


----------



## Perplexed

Thank you Tara. They're not too bad right now. It feels like a constant migraine that varies in intensity. Most of the time I hardly notice it. 

Tomorrow I've got an appointment at the Dr's, we will probably discuss my NT results as I haven't gotten them yet. I don't know how I've stayed calm this entire time...actually very nervous.


----------



## maggz

Okay read up a little bit

Citymouse - I'm glad you got some answers and hoping for your BFP as soon as possible :hugs:

Perplexed - so when you went in for the scan, they didn't tell you anything? I don't know if I should expect more results than "everything looks good"?? Haha. I'm so clueless.
Oh and migraines are the worst. I feel for you :hugs:

bean - that's so good to hear about your DH! One down, now just to get your work to pay you mat leave! 

Christina these are hilarious!!! :rofl:


----------



## northern_me

Maggz love the picture and scan pics!! 

How is everyone doing today? I'm pretty beat out but have spent the day getting things in order for Thanksgiving dinner which I'm hosting tomorrow! Not sure how I'm going to eat turkey tomorrow but everyone else will


----------



## ssjad

Counting, I'm sorry your bleeding continues. It must be so scary.

Perplexed, good luck at your appointment! 

Tara, is your mw on drugs? Your body clearly lets you know when it's time to get off your back. 13 weeks is very early! I continue on my back until early to mid 20 weeks, depending on the size of that particular baby. Believe me, your body tells you to move!

Has anyone been more energetic? I seem to have one day where i can do stuff and am exhausted the next day, then back to energy again. It's handy because i can plan busy days in advance now.


----------



## Christina86

I'm having a rough day. I was fine and then all of a sudden felt so sick. Hoping it passes soon without throwing up. I have t even taken my vitamins yet. Ugh. At least I know since the sickness continues things are okay. It just sucks. I want to feel better and enjoy this pregnancy. =[


----------



## Dini

Hi all!! Sorry I've been so busy at work and just couldn't get on. 

I made it to 13wks!! Yay! I know this site says second trimester is 14 but my doc says 13 so I'm sticking with that!!! 

Ssjad, yesterday i was exhausted and today I was full of energy despite lack of sleep. So I'm there with ya! 

Tara I'm so glad your daughter was excited!!!

Beanonorder, so glad you got your DH's behavior figured out, withdraw from antidepressants can be very hard. 

Maggz, I love your announcement photo!! So glad your scan went well. 

Thanks for the guesses on gender. I'm still clueless lol. At one point during the scan the tech said "she is really moving around in there" I didn't say anything as some people just call all fetuses "she" but then I wonder if she noticed something. A lot of people at work think boy. 

I finally started tellimg people at work. My old friends from night shift were so happy and it made me feel so good! 

Sorry for the long post. I'm going to head to bed soon.


----------



## Perplexed

maggz: the u/s tech was very sweet and would out when bean had his/her hands on his/her mouth, told me how far along I was measuring and was very kind overall. But I think they just aren't able to discuss NT results so even if she had given me the measurement I wouldn't know what to do with it.

northern: haha, I've had aversions to turkey since my last pregnancy and it never went away!! that just reminded me... 

ssjad: thank you! glad you're feeling energetic and can plan your busy days. I've yet to feel energetic but I keep trying to motivate myself into feeling energetic...hasn't worked so far lol.

Christina: I'm sorry you're feeling sick, I really hope it passes soon.

Dini: congrats on 13 weeks! I also consider 13 weeks to be basically 2nd tri! 

I had another little boy dream. In the dream there was a big blanket on the floor where a lot of kids were sitting on, and my little boy who looked like dd was sitting with them. He looked about 6 months old. I'm very curious now whether I'm having a boy or a girl. I actually feel like I'm leaning towards having a girl (though I'll be very happy either way!) so I find it odd that my subconscious keeps telling me it's a boy!


----------



## ssjad

Ladies, 13 weeks is considered 2nd trimester in Australia...


----------



## Perplexed

Makes sense, certainly feels like 2nd tri!


----------



## xkirstyx

Woke up to baby kicking loads this morning. Think it's baby saying happy birthday to mummy <3


----------



## Button#

Aw happy birthday Kirsty.


----------



## ssjad

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## sharnw

Happy birthday :)


----------



## Perplexed

Happy birthday Kristy!

I went for my appointment and everything is fine. They took my blood pressure twice as it was a bit high the first time but still not high enough to be concerned. The Dr also said my NT results are fine. I gained 2 kilos from my 1st appt but lol at this point in my last pregnancy id gained 5. I won't worry yet.


----------



## xanzaba

Happy birthday, Kirsty! I love the idea of having birthdays 6 months apart, for some reason. I don't know if anyone believes in horoscopes, but many of my friends are Libras, and my dad is too (I'm a daddy's girl). I'm not sure about the stars part of horoscopes, but the whole Libra-buddy thing has been consistent enough to make me wonder.

My birthday is April 19th, due date is around April 7th-10th. Having birthdays around the same time also sounds awesome :) Then again, everything with this little one is sounding awesome right about now.


----------



## Beanonorder

Happy Birthday Kirsty!

Awesome announcement picture Maggz!
Christina those masks are hysterical! Sorry you are still feeling sick. Hopefully now that you've hit 12 weeks things will start easing up!

Tara that is great that your daughter is so excited. In a way I'm a bit sad that dd is too young to understand. When we first found out I used to to tell her to kiss the baby and she'd kiss my stomach. But since then she's learnt to blow raspberries so now if I say kiss the baby she just makes farting noises on my stomach! And she's so proud of herself!

We finally took our announcement photo today. I had changed my mind and we were going to do two photo's of dd holding a speech bubble shaped chalk board. One which said 'Pssstt... I've got a secret' and the other saying 'I'm going to be a bit sister'. But I didn't like the way any of the photo's came out. So we went back our original idea of me holding dd and an arrow pointing to her saying 'made in China' and one pointing to my stomach saying 'homegrown'. It didn't quite come out the way I wanted but its ok. I tried to upload it but the file is too big.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Citymouse- Good to see you! I am glad you are trying again. :) I hope you get a bfp soon. I am glad you got some answers for what happened the first time. 

Counting- Sorry to hear about your hemorrhaging. I am glad to hear baby is doing well. Hope it clears up soon.

Beanonorder- I am glad to hear things are going better with your husband and that there was an explanation for it.

Tara- I am so glad your daughter was excited to find out. I wouldn't worry about lying flat on your back until later on. I still lie flat on my back, and I agree that it doesn't usually pose an issue until 20+ weeks.

Maggz- I love your announcement photo! That is creative and cute!

Christina- Hilarious idea!

ssjad- I've been more energetic for the most part. Although, I do still have nights when I don't sleep well. In that case, I'm not very energetic on those days.

Kirsty- Happy Birthday!! How fun to wake up to baby kicking a lot on your birthday. What a fun birthday surprise!

Xanzaba- My birthday is April 19th also! It's funny not only to have an April birthday buddy, but we are born on the exact same day!

I have been busy and will probably stay busy for the next 2 days. My sister is here, and she gets bored easily. So, I have been keeping her entertained by taking her around and showing her things. It's nice to see her. I haven't seen her in months.


----------



## Inoue

Hello everyone :hi:. Could I be put down for the 30th April please? I was due in May but private scan at 9 weeks put me forward - will confirm date at 12w scan on 21st :). 

Hope thats ok. Congratulations to you all :happydance: xxxx


----------



## northern_me

Turkey is in the oven! Skor trifle is made! This is the most energy I've expended since I found out I was pregnant. 

I have a busy week ahead! A massage appointment for my first prenatal massage. Thursday I have to go see a new counsellor. I went to see one last week but I don't think he was appreciating how serious my anxiety attacks were. This new person is pregnant herself and specializes in prenatal anxiety disorders. I get to see my GP on Friday. 

So, apparently one of the OBGYNs here told my friend that her heart rate sounded like a girls because girls sound like galloping horses and boys sound like trains. Mine definitely sounds like a train. Anyone have any experiences with this? It appears to be accurate from what I read online.


----------



## Dini

Happy birthday Kirsty! 

Rebecca that sounds like fun having your sister around, how long is she there?

Inoue, yay for a good scan!


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Had a lovely day but I'm exhausted now! Keep getting a lot for horrible migraines the last couple of weeks really need to go to the doc about them. Anyone else get them?


----------



## counting

Not sure about heartbeat sound. I think it depends on how baby is positioned in relation to the doppler.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

All my babies have sounded like both depending on position!

Also DD2 had a really low baserate to her HB - averaging between 110-120bpm when I was being monitored in hospital everytime. She is a very laid back girl though...

Even dd1 was always under 140bpm.

This baby is around 150/160s at the moment.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies how are we are today? I had a humdinger of a headache today, felt tired and generally just crappy for most of the morning. It was only when I got home after waterbabies with ds that I realised (after oh pointed it out) that it was because I had caffeine withdrawal! I decided to try decaff coffee this morning instead of my normal instant coffee. Won't be doing that again! Think I need my morning coffee judging by how I felt earlier on &#128521;.

Xanzaba - my birthday is the day after ds and it is lovely to have a birthday around the same time as his &#9786;&#65039;. My oh is the 25th March so if the baby is early it could end up being close to his. Although that will mean 2 Geminis and 2 Aries in the house could be interesting lol x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Thanks for all the replies about lying flat on your back. I keep waking up on my back & rolling onto my side, but I won't worry about it until it starts to feel uncomfortable (your body knows pretty well usually!). :)

Happy Birthday, Kirsty (yesterday when you read this)! :)

I also felt more energetic yesterday for the first time in weeks--I exercised, worked on painting my house, and still had some energy to have dinner at my sister's. Today though, back to complete and utter exhaustion!  There's a light at the end of the tunnel, though!

I'm worried that, with the holidays, second tri will zip by so quickly. I'm not ready for that! I need more time to prepare!


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara last pregnancy I struggled with staying off my back so before I changed to a pregnancy pillow I just used a regular pillow. It tipped me slightly to the left so I was never flat on my back. I find I'm on my back a lot at the moment so I might do it again. Or I may just drive dh mad and pull out my pregnancy pillow now.


----------



## Beanonorder

I finally figured out a way to make the photo small enough to put on here!
So here is our announcement picture!
 



Attached Files:







Jen and Amber2.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, that is so cute!


----------



## Tove

Very cute Beanonorder :)


----------



## Perplexed

That's adorable, beanonorder! Love it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- My sister leaves this evening. She was just here for the holiday weekend.

Beanonorder- I love the announcement photo. That is cute!

As for the heartbeat thing, I don't ever hear the galloping horse noise or the train noise. To me it sounds like a lasso whirring in the air. I feel occasionally it sounds like a galloping horse, but mostly it sounds like a lasso to me. Although, I listened last night to let my sister hear. And I picked up 2 heartbeats. I'm assuming it was the same heartbeat. One was on the left side and one was on the right side. They both sounded a little like a galloping horse. One sounded more like it than the other. One read at 145. The other read at 130. It was weird. I'm assuming the placenta was echoing the heartbeat.


----------



## counting

When baby is cooperating perfectly, back facing my belly, and I have the doppler right on the heartbeat it sounds exactly like a galloping horse. If baby is positioned arms and legs facing belly, or I can't quite get on top of the heartbeat, the heartbeat sounds a bit like a chugging train or just a very fast thumping. Same with my son. As for heart rate= gender my son had a heartbeat of over 135 always, usually 145 when he was inactive. This baby has had a fast heartbeat of around 166 when inactive, now in second tri heartbeat has slowed to sometimes mid and high 150's when asleep or inactive, 158-170 when awake(sometimes as high as low 180's when really busy). 

Where as wives tales on how to tell gender are fun, I don't put any faith in them at all. With my son I had ALL girl signs, everyone said girl, but we most definitely have a boy here and I was not surprised. (carried high and round, had acne, heart rate over 135, sounded like a galloping horse, SO MUCH morning sickness) 

This baby I have boy signs:
Carrying low
very little morning sickness(no vomiting)

Girl signs:
Fast heartbeat that sounds like a galloping horse
Acne

Pseudo science ways to tell for this pregnancy:
Baby hangs out on the left side of the uterus(girl- My son DID like the right side which apparently says boy)

Round skull(Girl, but my son had a round skull too!) 

(I do put faith in nub guesses but I didn't get a good view)


(Rebecca, I've heard sometimes you can pick up the heartbeat in the head as well as the chest, thus two different locations. I find the placenta echo and the placenta itself sounds very different from the heartbeat, but possibly the echo of your arteries?)


----------



## Button#

Love the picture Beanonorder.

I'm really struggling with pregnancy insomnia at the moment. DS fell out of bed at 2.30am and I couldn't get back to sleep at all afterwards.

I'm not sure on all the old wives tales about gender but I was very sick with DS and my acne was terrible. This time neither have been as bad yet. Also I think the hb sounded faster with DS. I have an inkling it's going to be another little boy but only going off a hunch rather than any signs.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Downs syndrome risk came back as 1 in 100,000. Very happy with that :flower:


----------



## Vickster1

Hi all. Had a bleeding scare on Wednesday night which was awful. I was convinced we'd lost our baby. :-( By some miracle everything seems to be fine. I've now got a home doppler and totally obsessed. They managed to find the heartbeat in the hospital and it was the worst and best night of my life. Just for further reassurance I paid to have a scan on Thursday. It's amazing how much the baby has developed in just a few weeks from the 12 week scan! I'm now hoping everything will be fine and they'll be no more bleeding. 

x


----------



## Christina86

Sooo tired! I tossed and turned from 3:30-7am when I finally was going to get up. Dh gave me a back rub and I fell asleep for an hour before my alarm went off. Classes all day. I'm just so exhausted. Not feeling 100% either. I was really sick last night too. Had a good few days and started throwing up after dinner. Sigh. While I'm happy I'm getting sick because it means things are ok it's been about 6 1/2-7 weeks. It can stop now. I may loose my mind. Though at the end of this week I get to move along to the second trimester. I feel as if this may go quickly with all the holidays coming up!!


----------



## imaginary8x

Hey had my scan today and they said my due date is now the 30th April. :) can you change my date please? :)


----------



## maggz

beanonorder very cute pic! :) 

kirsty happy birthday yesterday! And yes I've been getting migraines, and surprisingly, if I drink one small cup of coke a day, they don't come! I had them for 3 weeks like clockwork, starting Thursday night and lasting until Saturday night. Last week, I had a cup of coke Mon, Tue, and Wed, and headache didn't come on until Saturday afternoon - and went away after I took 2 extra strength tylenol (which usually doesn't work at all) and drank one cup of coke! It's crazy. I don't usually drink this much soda but hey if it keeps the migraines away I'm all for it. 
It was my doctor's idea, too. I told her about the migraines and she said to have some caffeine.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have had a migraine filled pregnancy too this time - awful, I've never had them before. I still have a cup of full caffeine tea in the morning and an occasional coke - I am wayyyyyyy down on my usual caffeine intake though. I would pre pregnancy have 6+ cups of tea a day.


----------



## maggz

Vickster sorry totally missed your post! Happy everything's okay hope you get to see your little one on Thursday :hugs:

Amelie have you tried tylenol or baby aspirin?


----------



## MrsA22

Stopping by to say hi! :wave: I read in bursts but havent had time to post. 

Going to be 14 weeks on Friday! Things are going well. Ive felt off the last few days, not sure why. Our first tri scan was a week ago. Little bub was moving all around but then when they went to measure, it stopped. Already stubbborn like mama! Our results were 1 in 5,000 for trisomy 21, 1 in 10,000 for trisomy 18 and 13. Two appointments in the next two weeks! :) One with my regular doctor and one with my high risk doc(I had gastric bypass) They offically changed my due date to April 17 but that is what ive been using the whole time.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Vickster, glad all is okay! 

Christina, I hope second tri brings you some relief! I agree, it's probably going to go by quick!

Thankfully I have been migraine-free so far (knock on wood!). But I'm definitely feeling the insomnia. I popped up at 3 this morning for no reason and couldn't fall back asleep for two hours. So ready to go home and nap... :sleep:


----------



## Beanonorder

The past two nights I have had terrible sleep! Last night I got so frustrated by it I just ended up angry, which obviously didn't help either! Last pregnancy I had no sleep issues so I hope this isn't the start of something. I'm not a very nice person when sleep deprived! 

I'm glad to hear everyone has had good results back! That's the first big hurdle crossed! Now everyone who is finding out the gender is gearing up for that! 
Northern are you going add team yellow/blue/pink to the front page or is that too much work?


----------



## Perplexed

Migraine and insomnia over here. Dd woke up at 3 and I just couldn't go back to sleep. 

My day was stressful. Dd managed to pull on an external hd off my desk (I was right behind her but wasn't fast enough), and I almost lost everything on it. Managed to get it to work again but I could find all but one batch of photos and videos. They were from our first trip after having dd. I just don't know if that folder became corrupt or I just never transferred it to my hd before deleting it from my camera. Or maybe I used a different hd? I don't know...it's making me very anxious. I can't freely search for photos among photos (not even properly labeled) while watching dd. I'm so sad as there were some very nice pictures...and videos of her first laughs. I'm getting quite sentimental because I was planning to have photos printed and put them in a scrapbook in chronological order starting from the earliest ultrasound photos and now I have a gap of our first trip together =(


----------



## northern_me

I can do that!


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! Just stopping in for a second. 

Beanonorder your announcement pic is adorable!!

MrsA glad to see you and hear all is well! 

I am still waiting on my blood work from the NT scan. Hoping to have it by end of this week or beginning of next. And today my lower back started hurting at work and is still achy. I used a heating pad for a bit and it helped but now it's coming back. Feels like it needs to be popped lol.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- That's interesting to be able to pick up the heartbeat in two places. I definitely think it's the heartbeat and not an artery because it is right where my uterus is. I agree on the gender theory thing. I was the same with my son. Everything pointed to girl. His HB was around 170-180, I craved chocolate, peanut butter, and other sweets, I had acne, etc. 

I'm sorry to hear some of you are having bad headaches. I hope you can find something to give relief.

I am also having pregnancy insomnia still and still having crazy dreams. I will be so exhausted and then I end up tossing and turning all night. I don't think my bizarre dreams are helping matters. I may sleep great tonight because I am beyond exhausted. I've been running around everywhere with my sister and I am so tired.

I have barely been feeling baby move lately. But I can hear the HB on the doppler and I can hear baby moving on the doppler. I'm guessing baby is just in a different position now.


----------



## maggz

Rebecca how do the movements feel when you do feel them? I wish I could feel something :)


----------



## sharnw

Relating to those with migraines. I had it all afternoon yesterday, went to bed with it and woke up with it :brat: 
I was naughty to get rid of mine. I just couldn't take it anymore. 
Double black shot of coffee and 2 panadols. 
That's how I always got rid of my migraines when ever I have one. 
I just Hope I don't get withdrawals from the caffeine and have repeats of headaches from the shot of coffee :| 
I'm drinking lots of water today, hoping it doesn't come back.

Yay for ladies feeling baby :) 
I could feel mine (inside) 2 nights ago. Just when I wanted to go to sleep (typical lol) 
Little tickle movements. It lasted 15 or so minutes until I rolled onto my side :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaaaay hello 2nd tri!!!!!! :-D 

Rebecca in the same with movement I don't feel it as much now, baby has moved up to under belly button and I'm a lot fatter there so I'm guessing that's why I don't feel as much. X


----------



## Button#

Got my nt scan later on today.


----------



## sharnw

GL today Button :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I was surprised I got my NT results in 5 days.

I have felt baby and probably feel it a few times a day. This baby is still very low and most of the movement is poking my bladder or what I can only describe as a 'scrabbling about' feeling really deep in my pelvis. I think I felt the baby 'flip' yesterday which was a bigger feeling. I am sure the feelings usually get less for a while as the baby moves up and goes behind the placenta.


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck button!

Amelie: were they able to tell you where the placenta was at your NT scan? I asked about placenta positioning and the u/s tech said it was too early and just said "to me it looks like up", I guess she thought I was asking if it was low-lying?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have always asked at my 12 week scans where my placenta was and have always been told - but it will always move upwards from the 12 week point (unless it was a total previa I think)

Mine appeared to be high anterior at my NT scan. Same as I have had with my girls.

I've always felt lots of movement with anterior placentas. With DD2 I imagine I would have never have slept if I had had posterior placeta, because she never stopped wriggling!


----------



## northern_me

Good luck Button!

I'm really not sure what is going on with the whole movement thing with me. I may feel it a few nights in a row when I'm in bed, and then nothing for a few nights again. 16 weeks tomorrow so I'm hoping this starts to kick in soon. I can hear him/ her swimming around in there on the Doppler so I'm not concerned.

Also, I'm concerned for Halloween! I haven't bought any treats yet and I'm being really good but it takes everything out of me to not head and buy one of those 90ct boxes of bars with mini Kit Kats! I'm not sure DD's Halloween bag will survive! Sugar and vinegar are still my friends.


----------



## Kalabear

Good luck button!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- Excited for your scan! I hope it goes great!

Kirsty- Happy 2nd trimester. So fun!

Maggz- It's hard to describe what baby's movements feel like it now that I'm trying to think about it. ;) It used to feel like I had a goldfish swimming around inside of me. The other movements I was feeling more recently were sort of a tickling feeling and also just the fact that there is something moving around inside of me...almost like a frog is jumping around. 
I felt baby briefly last night and he/she has definitely moved up. So, I think it's just the fact that baby has moved up and found more space. Also, I have been pretty much constantly on the go for the past 3 days. So, I may have just not felt as much because of not being still for too long.

Amelie- How interesting that you always felt your children with an anterior placenta. But I agree that must be better than having it behind the baby and never getting any rest. I admit that I hated my anterior placenta last pregnancy because it took so long to feel my baby. 

I hope everyone is doing well today! It feels like October is just flying by! About halfway through the month now, and it feels like it just started. I definitely slept great last night. I feel so rested. I did have one crazy dream that I suddenly went back to teaching because I missed it. And then I was in a room with 30 unruly students and I thought _What was I thinking? I'm pregnant and I do not need to be under this stress right now!_ But it was too late and I was already committed. lol It was so vivid, and I was so glad to wake up from that dream!


----------



## SanJan

Hi everyone,

Saw this group today only, though I knew few ppl from this group in another thread. My due date is April 8th and it going good so far, except for a horrible MS that I had till a week back. But feeling really good now. I'll take some time to catch up a bit on this thread and in the mean time, congratulations everyone on their babies :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome, SanJan! :wave:
Good luck today, Button!

When I felt DD move, it was a fluttery, fish in a fish bowl feeling (as opposed to gas, which feels like a bubble moving through a wet sock! :haha:). I have felt a few little flutters, but now that baby is behind the placenta it's pretty quiet in there. Looking forward to feeling more movement again in a few weeks (fingers crossed).

Maggz, you'll be feeling plenty of movement in a few more weeks. By around 15 weeks when you're sitting or resting, look for that subtle fish bowl feeling. It's tiny but you'll start to notice it! :)


----------



## Perplexed

Welcome SanJan


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome sanjan x


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck button!


----------



## Button#

Thanks ladies, all went well and I'm low risk for everything. Tech took a guess based on nub and reckons girl, we'll see...


----------



## northern_me

Went for my massage today- I highly recommend indulging. I didn't realize my back hurt so much until she started working on it!


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad scan went well button! That will be so exciting to find out if it really is a girl! X


----------



## Button#

Oh and they said I was measuring 13 weeks, do you think I ought to change my ticker?


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on being low risk button! 
Glad you had a good massage northern :)

I've had a LOT of cm this pregnancy and last night was different, it was like a mucus plug or something - lots of it clumped together and stronger than cm...no blood or cramping, so not overly worried - but concerned my baby is left open to infection - is that possible?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Don't worry too much, mucus plug does shed and renew a lot for some women.

I have kept my ticker at the EDD the hospital will use. Baby was measuring a few days ahead of that at the scan but they didn't change my EDD.


----------



## Button#

They changed mine to 21st of April so I may change it.


----------



## Kalabear

Haha I would change it if it meant I could be closer to the edd! Congrats on a great scan!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- I am so glad you had a great scan! I will also be interested to see if you are having a girl after all!

Northern- I am so glad you had a nice massage. They are divine. I love to get a massage!

Eidson- I know I haven't seen a recent post from you, but I was thinking of you guys. Because aren't you finding out gender very soon? (In case you happen to see this).

I have definitely decided the only reason I wasn't feeling my baby was because I was so busy. I have been relaxing today and taking it easy, and I've been feeling baby a ton. It's nice to get some rest.


----------



## Button#

Glad you're feeling baby Rebecca.

A massage sounds lovely northern. Glad you enjoyed it.

Grey girl I don't know whether it would be a problem but maybe just keep an eye out for any changes and tell them at your next appointment.


----------



## maggz

Anyone still getting cramps? It's waking me up at night now they're pretty bad. I don't know if I should be worried or if it's growing pains...?


----------



## sharnw

I have light cramps right now maggz.


----------



## northern_me

I had cramping today while driving around for work!!


----------



## MrsA22

Im in a crampy phase too. Not gonna lie, it has been freaking me out.


----------



## northern_me

I think we are all just coming into such big growth spurts in the coming weeks. It is probably normal.


----------



## northern_me

Here is my 16 week eve bump picture. Red hoodie sweater is 14 weeks. 


15 days till my ultrasound. If they don't put my dates ahead I'm probably going to split in half before this baby is born haha.
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 15









14 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Perplexed

I've had some cramping and tightening last night and today. I think it's normal but when it was more serious (at weeks) I did go to the clinic...it woke me up/reminded me of being in labor, that's why I decided to get checked out. My current ob wasn't concerned though.


----------



## Vickster1

northern_me said:


> I can do that!

Hi northen -can you please add me to the list. 4th of April please


----------



## Vickster1

I'm at the midwife in an hour for my 16 week check up. Wish me luck!xx


----------



## Button#

Good luck! You've reminded me I've got to make my appointment.


----------



## skyraaa

Just a thought is there a facebook group set up for April bunnies? I had a fb group with my second was great we still going strong now x


----------



## northern_me

I don't think there is. If someone wants to set it up and share the link, that would be cool!!


----------



## skyraaa

It really wud b good x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- Great bump picture! Your bump is really coming along. Looks great! Happy 16 weeks today!

I've had some cramping as well. I had one in bed last night when I rolled over. I am sure things are just stretching out more as baby is getting bigger.


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck vickster!

Another migraine today and I forgot to pack paracetamol :/


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies!! Looks like everyone is doing well!! 

Northern your bump has gotten so big!! You look super cute. 

I've been crampy lately too and feeling pressure in my uterus. Also this lower back pain is really getting annoying. After about 8 hours on my feet it starts in. I hope it's notnthe beginning of sciatica. 

Got my bloodwork and official NT scan results today! All looks wonderful. My risk of downs is 1:5669 (about that of a 20yr old) and trisomy 13&18 is less than 1:10,000. 

I so want to increase my ticker to what baby measured but I will wait until I see my midwife next week.


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope the migraine clears up :)

Been catching up on things while dd sleeps, she's coming up to her 3 hour mark! Nursery must've worn her out this morning! 

Anyone else get comments on how big your bump is?! I've had it at work a couple of times. This is my 3rd pregnancy, 2nd this far, and so obviously it'll be bigger...but I've also had to eat almost constantly to not feel vile, sick and weak! So I know it's not just baby weight, but I've been eating more because of the pregnancy....anyone else think it's still a little insensitive to comment on anyone's size, regardless of big/small bump?! 

This is my bump right now @ 14+4....I'm no skinny minny normally, and I have put on a stone since getting pregnant, but I don't think it's comment-worthy!

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/20141015_162259_zpseqltu5sw.jpg


----------



## Perplexed

Beautiful bump!!


----------



## Dini

I'm so jealous of your bumps!! 

I have noticed I look more pudgy in my lower abdomen and when I lay down I can tell my uterus has moved up but that's it.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Grey, it does seem pretty forward for people to comment on your bump, but try not to take it personally. People are excited and want to share in your happiness. Sorry they're making you feel uncomfortable though. 

Thinking of putting this one up on Facebook today. What do you all think?


----------



## summer2011

I'm due April 8. Count me in on the thread. Anatomy scan is in 2 weeks and hoping they will us the sex then :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

GreyGirl- All. The. Time. from my MIL and now FIL. It irritates me. I feel like it's so rude to say, "You must be having twins!" and "There's no way there is just 1 in there." So, I think _Do you even realize how rude that is? Because you're basically telling me that if there isn't just one in there I am huge and just fat._ It's uncalled for and ridiculous. Nobody needs to be making any comments on the size of anyone's bump (smaller or larger). It's rude. I actually have only gained 1 pound so far, but I have a good sized bump. I don't know what it's from, but I do know I'm only having 1, and I keep telling my in-laws that when they make their comments. I have quit sharing bump pictures with them because they just make me feel insecure. So, they haven't said anything to me for a little over a week. But if they do, I'm likely to snap. 

Tara- I LOVE the picture! It's great!


----------



## Scottish

Hi everyone :D

I've been away visiting family for a couple of days and it was nice! 

Northern and grey girl your bumps are gorgeous and I to think it's so rude of people to comment I got it all the time when I announced my pregnancy at work with my ds. It really hurt my feelings but I just got on with it. This time I am also carrying the extra weight from my previous pregnancy as I never lost much after so I am extra fat I fee awful but I know I can loose it all after this baby is born so just tell people thanks I like having a big bump hehe

I got my nt/blood combined test results as well and it says low risk for down syndrome.

I am gonna have a good read through now


----------



## SanJan

Northern & greygirl, your bumps looks gorgeous :)
Greygirl, don't let their words affect you. Its really an insensitive thing to say. 

I had been getting cramps on and off and couple of days back, we went to the hospital, because the cramps were really bad. Dr confirmed that its sciatica but did measure the cervical length to make sure nothing is wrong. Thankfully, it was normal. So, if any of you is having really bad cramps, I would suggest getting it checked once. Mild ones are ok, as they are growth pains.


----------



## RebeccaR19

15 week bump today! Baby has definitely grown :) Baby is the size of an apple this week or a navel orange.
 



Attached Files:







20141015_125353.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## stripeycat5

Wow fab bumps girls! Mine still is in its infancy (lol) but I am starting to show now. I didn't show until at least 20 weeks so am forward to having a bump for longer this time!

Dh and I went and had a gorgeous meal today with ds today. Ds was as good as gold which surprised me as all his molars seem to be coming through at once and he just doesn't want to eat bless him.

As far as bumps go everyone commented that mine was either too big or too small last time. I think people have pregnancy toretts and they just think that they need to say something e.g. Gosh your bump is huge/tiny. Do you know what you are having ( they don't tell us until 20 weeks here). God you are brave ( cos I already have ds lol). How many do you think you are going to have blah blah blah. People just can't help themselves! &#128540;


----------



## Button#

Lovely bumps ladies! I'm so jealous that you're all showing.


----------



## maggz

Tara that's a very cute pic! Post it!:D

Rebecca, grey, and northern - your bumps are so cute! I wish I was showing just a little bit! My whole biology class knows and everybody's like uhm you don't look pregnant at all! Like I would be lying lol. 
As for comments I am sorry your getting them grey :( you don't look too big at all, I'd probably find a good snarky but not too rude comeback to put people in their place. 

I'm already resenting my boss and her comments ... She's one of those people that try to be funny but come off rude... I was wearing less makeup than usual the other day and she told me I looked terrible, she saw how hairy my arms are and was like "oh the poor baby!!!" And laughed hysterically. Then she tries to guilt trip me into not lifting stuff I know is fine and she just looks at me like "do you wanna risk it?!" Like I'm trying to miscarry. I just know she's gonna make everything about me being pregnant and I am totally able and willing to talk about other things! 

Glad I'm not the only one getting those cramps, I was a little worried that something might be wrong. Listened to baby this morning and picked up the hb right away and it was very strong :) 
Rebecca you were talking about it sounding like a galloping horse which I never heard before but this morning I heard it! It depended on how I positioned the wand if I heard the galloping sound or the normal sounding hb. Made me think there's two in there! Hahaha


----------



## Babyd14

Hi can I join? My due date is 15th April


----------



## AmeliePoulain

People should really think before they open their mouths when it comes to pregnancy comments.

The thing I have found most shocking with this pregnancy as a huge percentage of people have asked outright if the baby was planned and if we are happy about it?!

I think that is so rude, it is basically asking openly about whether we had a contraceptive slip up! 

I don't know if this is because it is baby #3 - but my kids won't be THAT close in age and me and my husband have been together for 12 years, married for 5.5 and I will be 29 when baby will arrive.


----------



## northern_me

People are just super rude. 

I had my first pregnant explosion of rage today. Too bad it was directed at a coworker. We all laughed after because I'm usually pretty mild and clearly it was the hormones.


----------



## maggz

Welcome babyd! :D

Amelie I don't think it's cause it's your third, a bunch of people have asked me, too! It is a weird question, huh! 
I think it's because of the "shock factor" that everything has to have these days, for example in the media. People are always waiting for the scandal or the crazy story.

So after all my bloat went down I'm down to no bump whatsoever! Sometimes at night I can see a little bit but it's really just a pudge from eating haha. 
Crazy how different we all are girls! 

Oh and if you want a fb group I can make one, does everyone wanna do one?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1487.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It looks like you have a long torso Maggz, that helps conceal babies! I have such a short torso I think it is why I show so early. I will take a bump picture soon.

I tell everyone the baby was planned (it actually wasn't but he or she is very much wanted, I am so glad things worked out like it did :flower:)


----------



## maggz

I've never thought of it that way Amelie, that makes sense I guess. Also when I listen to baby it's still way down almost by my pubic bone, a few inches below my bellybutton. So I don't think my uterus is coming up very high yet. Ahh I'll just wait lol... 

Yeah I don't know if there's really any other way to answer this, unless you wanna start telling your life story to all the people that ask hahaha. It was planned for us so I'm pretty quick to shut it down :haha:


----------



## Christina86

I have gotten that as well... People asking if the baby was planned. I just ignore it.


----------



## northern_me

So there is a fifth disease outbreak here. We had to shut my work today to get everything sanitized and I came home from work to a note from DD's school saying 5 kids in her class have it. Highly contagious and dangerous to contract while pregnant. So not impressed right now.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Can you get a blood test to see if you are immune Northern? That is what they do here - 5th disease is 'slap cheek' isn't it?

I worry a lot about it with having 2 preschool age kids. My Mum thinks I had it as a child though...


----------



## northern_me

I have to see my doctor on Friday AM so I guess I'll ask him. Yes, it is Slap Cheek! I have the worst pregnancy luck! Last time I was pregnant we had H1N1 to deal with.


----------



## sharnw

Northern I was exposed to slapped cheek when pregnant with my dd. I was 9 weeks along. I had to get a blood test to see if I was immune to it. I was in the clear.


----------



## Beanonorder

Lovely bumps everyone! I'm fifteen weeks today so I'll try and post one! Maggz I understand how you feel about wanting to show. Last pregnancy I took forever. At 20 weeks I was at the slightly pudgy stage. 
I had my interview at work yesterday. I had to do a 15 minute presentation and then Q&A. The first thing the HR manager said to me was 'I noticed when you walked on that you're pregnant. Congratulations. How do you think this is going to affect your ability to do the job, especially as you have to go off to have the baby?' First off I wanted to shout liar because I know she was told I was pregnant before I went in. She just wanted to make sure everyone else knew. I then when on to explain how being pregnant doesn't affect my ability to work (in a polite way!) 

Northern sorry about 5th disease going around! Being a teacher in worry about what's currently going round. Thankfully high school kids are not as prone to things as the little ones. 

I'm so excited my friend and her son are finally back in China. Due to our different trips back to our home countries we haven't seen each other for four months! On Saturday we're all going to this family day out thing with performances and markets and things. I can't wait!


----------



## Babycakes29

Hello ladies hope u don't mind me joining this thread. I completely missed first tri and my 2nd miracle baby is due 14th April 2015....exactly 17 months after my first!!!


----------



## MrsA22

Beanonorder said:


> I had my interview at work yesterday. I had to do a 15 minute presentation and then Q&A. The first thing the HR manager said to me was 'I noticed when you walked on that you're pregnant. Congratulations. How do you think this is going to affect your ability to do the job, especially as you have to go off to have the baby?' First off I wanted to shout liar because I know she was told I was pregnant before I went in. She just wanted to make sure everyone else knew. I then when on to explain how being pregnant doesn't affect my ability to work (in a politecway)

Thats crazy. I thought they werent allowed to say anything. I know in the states they cant not hire you based on pregnancy but it is definitely hard to hide when youre showing(let alone prove! But this person pointed it right out)


----------



## Kalabear

Welcome babycakes!! Are you planning on staying team yellow until the birth??


----------



## Kalabear

AmeliePoulain said:


> People should really think before they open their mouths when it comes to pregnancy comments.
> 
> The thing I have found most shocking with this pregnancy as a huge percentage of people have asked outright if the baby was planned and if we are happy about it?!
> 
> I think that is so rude, it is basically asking openly about whether we had a contraceptive slip up!
> 
> I don't know if this is because it is baby #3 - but my kids won't be THAT close in age and me and my husband have been together for 12 years, married for 5.5 and I will be 29 when baby will arrive.

Ugh I get this All. The. Time! Or the "were you trying?!" I've gotten "you guys must have been trying really hard." As I'm also currently breastfeeding and they knew that it can sometimes make it more difficult to get pregnant. I find it rude. I think I go over the top saying positive comments to pregnant women now haha! Usually "congratulations!" "How exciting!" And "you look amazing!" Hahaha!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, it's really shocking that they can come right out and say that to you. Unbelievable. I hope those making the decision are able to see your value as an employee and not just the fact that you're pregnant!

Got my blood results back. Downs risk is 1 in 3,912 and Trisomy is 1 in >10,000. Everything else looks normal except my PAPP-A hormone is low. Doctor told me to start taking a baby aspirin daily and that they would give me an extra ultrasound at 28 weeks to make sure baby is growing okay. She mumbled about the risks and repeated that it's usually totally fine. :-/


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, sorry about what she said in your interview but sounds like you handled it well!! 

Tara I'm so glad your results came back good. I take a baby aspirin a day. I have since we were TTC. I don't know yet if I will keep taking it or stop. 

So today DH's cousin texted me to say congrats. Guess it's making its way around now! His grandma told her. She was so glad to be able to talk about it lol. 

I have a big review class tomorrow and Friday for a certification I am going to take for work for critical care nurses and I'm totally nervous. The speaker is this famous woman and I'm so glad to get the opportunity to hear her but so afraid it's all going to be over my head! Hope my bladder is nice to me and doesn't make me get up a lot!


----------



## Beanonorder

It was pretty shocking that they brought it up but being China I expected it. They also brought up the whole 'you're going to have two kids, how will you be a mom and work' I just politely said I realise that here it's usually the mom who takes on the childcare role but that I'm blessed with a husband who stays at home and fully supports me. 
Unfortunately I already know I won't get the job. Sadly the main reason is because of my pregnancy. I went ahead with the interview because none of the current management are familiar with my experience or qualifications. So now I've at least brought it to their attention. Maybe something else will come up in the future.


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: your announcement picture is beautiful! sorry that you have to take baby aspirin, hopefully everything will be fine!

summer: welcome 

Scottish: happy to hear about your nt results =)

Rebecca: you look gorgeous that's a really beautiful bump!

stripeycat: people's comments are so odd sometimes! I recognize that often they just want to say something to acknowledge the pregnancy...but it comes out so odd!

maggz: your boss is being really awkward!! are you planning to talk to her about it? I also agree that your long torso is probably concealing your bump well, and for some reason some don't show early with their first. on the bright side you won't need maternity clothes till later which is a big plus imo!

babyd: welcome

Amelie: wow that's such a personal thing I can't believe people actually come out and ask if the baby was planned!! 

northern: sorry about the break out =( I hope everything is okay 

Beanonorder: I think if it were me in the interview id have been too shocked to answer properly! you seem to have handled it really well. there's no chance of getting a job here during pregnancy...so I plan to work sometime after. I hope you get the job!

baby cakes: welcome, I love your screen name it's cute

Dini: I hope your bladder is nice to you too!! 

unfortunately if there's a Facebook group I wouldn't be able to join as I'm not on fb...


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, that's so sad. I hope you're wrong about not getting the job (if you really want it), but if not I hope another opportunity comes along after your mat leave once you've had a chance to prove what you've told them.

Dini have you asked your doc about the aspirin? I'm reading that it reduces the risk of pre-eclampsia (at least if you have a high risk). 

Once again I wish I'd gotten this blood test done w/ DD; the doc said it's likely what precipitated my hypertension then so I would be curious to look at my #s. It does concern me that it increases my risk for PE since I had protein in my urine at 39.5 weeks last time & prior PE is a risk factor. Hopefully between the aspirin and other things (exercise, yoga, rest!) I just won't get high blood pressure at all this time. :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'd like to know if I was immune to slap cheek - a friend was exposed at 13 weeks and it did cause issues for her baby, but he is absolutely fine now. He had an in utero blood transfusion from his Mum (luckily same blood type) and then he recovered fully.

I do think most people have had it by adulthood.

I know with PAPP-A here they put you on baby asperin and scan every 4 weeks to make sure there is no resistance to the flow through the placenta. The main risk is a small baby. The couple of friends I know who had it had good sized babies and good care - they were allowed to go overdue and have natural deliveries etc.


----------



## northern_me

I am so tired and looking out the window at a frosty car that needs to be scraped. There is literally no tired like pregnancy tired.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi all- welcome to the new ladies!

What is the worry about sleeping on your back? I've never been able to sleep on my back, so I guess it's a non-issue really, but since everything else seems to change, I guess it's good to know.

To all the ladies out there with bleeding scares, SCH issues- it's scary, but week by week we're doing it :hugs: Hope that all is okay with you ladies. I had another ultrasound yesterday and it was the first time the tech said "Wow, the bleed looks smaller today!". It's getting harder to measure because it is changing shape, but it is at least 20% smaller in one week! Brought tears to my eyes. 

Bubs is growing at the good rate. I'm at 15 weeks- 10 weeks exactly from my first bleed. I never thought I'd make it to here. Not out of the woods yet, but I think I see the clearing. Plus, the tech told me that she used my story to reassure someone who is in the early stages. I feel getting over this would be a graduation of sorts and if and when it is all sorted I hope I'll be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie, thank you for that. It's so nice hearing great outcomes like that.

Northern, I hear you! The fatigue can just be insane. I hope some frost fairies come scrape off your car for you! ;)

Xanzaba, that's so great that your sch is shrinking! I'm so happy for you! :) The issue with lying flat on your back is that the weight of your uterus presses on the main artery behind it and restricts blood + oxygen flow to your vital organs (the placenta included). I get the impression that you'd have to make a habit of it for it to be a problem, but it's just another of those better-safe-than-sorry things I think!


----------



## Eidson23

Love the bumps everyone! Sorry I've been MIA I'm working my new job and I'm on 12 hour shifts so I haven't been around much. I do peek in once a day though! As for the ladies frustrated about being asked if it's planned, on the bright side, at least they don't assume you cheated. I've had to explain that WE tried for a baby because what are peoples first thoughts when I tell them my wife is pregnant? Oh she must have cheated on me with a dude. People are definitely rude, but I think it's more ignorance than anything. People don't realize they're overstepping a personal boundary. I hope everyone is having a great week! We find out the gender this Saturday so I'll be sure to update :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Good luck in your class! I hope all goes well.

Xanzaba- Glad to hear your SCH is shrinking and your experience is being used as a success story. 

Eidson- 12 hour days are rough! I hope you can get some relief on that soon. I can't wait to hear what you guys are having. I had been wondering when your ultrasound is. I am getting so impatient waiting until November to find out. I want to start calling my baby by a name instead of just baby.

Last night, I got my doppler out to listen to baby since I had turned a new week. I have a question for any doppler experts out there. :) Well, first, this time, I heard the heartbeat in 3 places. Doubt I'm having triplets. I just think baby is big enough that I can hear his/her heartbeat in numerous places. It makes sense since I can hear my own heartbeat from my stomach. But anyway, here's my question. I heard another sound that sounded like an artery. I know the sound because when I go low and to the side (like closer to my hip bone), I can pick up an artery sound. Is that possibly the umbilical cord I am hearing? It's cool to hear more things as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## Perplexed

xanzaba: my old ob told me not to lay on my back...I've read that it restricts blood flow to the baby but that's probably in later months and I'm not 100% sure where I read that. I still lay on my back when I needed to bc it's the only thing that relieved my rib pains in late 2nd tri/early 3rd. But personally I couldn't do it for long bc I couldn't breath. Happy to hear your good news, hope your sch will be completely gone by your next scan. 

So so tired. Dd's been waking up during the night and staying awake. I'm too tired to do much about it so we bed share. Scares me so much but she sleeps so fast when she's between DH and I. I should just put her in her cot bed when she falls asleep...but SO tired! Already tired now!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I have some (sort of) exciting news. My husband and I went out to lunch today, and we drove past the 3D ultrasound place where I am having my ultrasound on November 8th. They had a sign out front advertising a special on a 2D gender check ultrasound. They are now charging half the regular price. It's incredibly cheap. My husband thought it would be cool if we did it. So, I called today to see about scheduling one just to see if I can find out what I'm having. They won't charge me if they can't determine the gender. And I will just go back for my 3D one on November 8th to find out. So, my appointment is tomorrow afternoon. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but there's a small chance I will actually find out what I'm having tomorrow.


----------



## counting

Feel like I can't relax, worrying so much about the baby. Had to go to emerg day before yesterday because I blacked out and had chest tightness. I think it was low blood pressure\blood sugar, but the doctor decided it was acid reflux... for some unknown reason since I had no chest pain and blacking out is not a symptom. None the less, he listened for, and couldn't find the baby's heartbeat. He then decided because 'I already know my pregnancy has high risk factors so something might have gone wrong' (High risk for NTD defects, family history of DS, and I have an active SCH) that he wouldn't do an ultrasound and told me to come back in a week and see if they can find a heartbeat then, if not they will make a plan... WTF. I am so tired of doctors, and lack of answers and feeling like nobody is concerned about the welfare of my baby but me. I've found the heartbeat since, but at the same time I feel paranoid. I'm not a doctor. What if I think I am hearing the heartbeat and it is really something else? I just want some flipping answers.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay Rebecca so exciting!!!!!!! 

Counting that's shocking hun how can they make you wait a week not knowing what's happening!


----------



## Scottish

Perplexed I know that tired feeling my ds is a rubbish sleeper as well :(

Wow Rebecca I am so excited for you I really hope they can tell you the gender tomorrow good luck!

Counting I am so sorry that doctor has frightened you like that. He really should have organised a scan there and then for you. Is there a maternity unit you can contact if your worried?


----------



## maggz

Ooh Rebecca that's exciting! :happydance:

Wow how incredibly unprofessional of the doctor you had counting. You should go in again and demand to see someone else! Can you talk to your own ob??


----------



## northern_me

I tried to make a FB group but make it a closed group that you had to request access to, but it wouldn't let me because I don't have anyone on my Facebook to add to the group to get started.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca that is fun news!! Fingers crossed for you!

Counting, that is awful he wouldn't do an ultrasound. Some er docs are real jerks. 

Beanonorder I hope you get that job. It's crazy how different some cultures are. 

My class went well. Have the remainder tomorrow and it won't be as long. She's incredibly funny and makes it really easy to I understand some of the most complicated pathophysiology. 

Bought a pair of maternity jeans today. Gonna give them a try tomorrow!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- That sounds like an incompetent doctor to me. That story is crazy. Any doctor with any sense would have ordered an ultrasound to check on the baby...even in a pregnancy that is not high risk. Where I go, it is protocol to do an ultrasound if the HB cannot be picked up on the doppler. I am glad you were able to find the HB yourself. I hope you can find a better doctor (if possible).

Thanks all. I am excited about tomorrow for the sole fact that I will see my baby again. :) I have actually gotten so excited about that part that finding out gender is not even as big of a deal. Of course, I'd like to know. But I'm kind of not expecting it. It's a 2D scan, and it isn't a very long one either (which is why it is a discounted rate). I'm sure the promo is to try to get you to pay for a 4D one to really know. And since I'm getting one of those anyway in November, it's not a big deal. But we'll see!

Northern- Can you create an open group and then change the privacy settings later or is it just doing the same thing either way?


----------



## Dini

Can't wait to see your pics Rebecca! 

I am in fb but don't use it much. I may get on the private group but don't be upset if I'm not on a lot.

I keep thinking I may use it more once I announce on fb but who knows!


----------



## northern_me

I'll check in the morning! 

I have a question. I am so confused over this movement thing. I've been feeling some swishes and stuff but the majority of time I'm feeling vibrations. Feels like a scattered heart beat or like a phone vibrating. Is this baby or is it some sort of muscle twitch or something? With DD I had more bubbly movement. If it's baby, this one is going to be active because I feel it quite a lot!


----------



## northern_me

Can someone check this link and see if you can request access? 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/613472898761273?view=group&refresh_sidenav=1


----------



## Christina86

I clicked the link and requested to join.


----------



## maggz

Yeah I requested to join northern :) Right now it looks like a closed group so we can maybe change it to secret when we have it established and then the ones that want to be added can send you their emails :)


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: So exciting that you could find out the gender soon!

Counting: That's so ridiculous of that doctor! Is it an ER doctor? They seem to be terrible to pregnant women imo...or maybe they're terrible to everyone in general. Is there another hospital or clinic that you can go to for some answers? I'm sorry for this bad experience...


----------



## Beanonorder

I also requested to join! Thanks for doing it Northern!


----------



## xkirstyx

I requested to join x


----------



## sharnw

2nd tri :dance:

I joined also Northern 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for 2nd tri! Amazing feeling waving bye to 1st tri!


----------



## northern_me

All added!


----------



## Scottish

I have requested to join group x


----------



## GreyGirl

I've requested to join


----------



## Scottish

Is this thread going to die a death now? Lol because that happened when a fb group was opened in my last August thread everyone left this site :( xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Scottish- I hope not! I am going to think that this thread will probably keep going since I'm sure there are people on here who either do not have Facebook or who might not want to join the Facebook group. And we don't want to forget about them.

Northern- I sent a join request.

I hope everyone is doing well. Happy 2nd trimester to those officially starting it now. :)


----------



## Christina86

I should start one of those count things for myself. Made it ____ days without getting sick. It's now back to 0. Good grief. I mean once every 2-3 days I guess isn't as bad as 2-3 times a day but I was really hoping I was over it. =[. 

I read the booklet my doctor gave us too at our first apt and it says that the second trimester starts the beginning of your 13th week. 2 more days then! I know some places say end of 13th week. But I'm going to be 13weeks on Sunday so I'm going with that!!! 

Anyone have any advice on how to not end up on your back/ stomach? Oh my. I must have tossed and turned a lot last night. My back isn't so bad but it still hurts to lay that flat. At like 3am I woke up sleeping on my stomach. I don't have much of a bump. You can tell if you look close. I think it's more my boobs at this point. That's the first time I've ended up on my stomach but before I got pregnant that was how I slept. =|


----------



## TaraCathryn

Ohh Scottish I hope not! There are ladies here who don't have Facebook, so I hope we stay here. 

Christina I sleep with more pillows around me the bigger I get. One between my knees helps keep my hips aligned and wakes me up just a bit when rolling over so I'm aware of my position.

After all this waiting around to get through first tri, now I feel like I'm waiting around until I'm done working (Nov. 6 is my last day) before I do anything to prepare for this baby. Part of me feels like I'm just stalling because I don't feel ready. I hope once I know the gender I start to feel more excited to prepare!


----------



## Scottish

I hope it doesn't as well! 

Christina I use a long pregnancy pillow at my back to stop me rolling around on my back when sleeping but this usually results in me waking up on my tummy :dohh: 

Tara not long now until you finish! Are you going to go back to work or stay at home after baby?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh & good luck today Rebecca! I'll be checking back to hear how it goes! :)

Scottish I will have to go back to work eventually, but right now there's no plan as to when or what I want to be doing. I was lucky to be in school part time and not working until DD was three, but I probably can't justify that much time off now. :( I wish I had a plan though! I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up!


----------



## Scottish

Rebecca how long until scan ? :D it's already afternoon here so must be morning with you?


----------



## xanzaba

Counting- I am so angry for you. My mom is an emergency room doctor and, not that it is an excuse, but see the worst so they have to develop a thick skin. Many ER doctors can sometimes forget about the importance of social interaction at work. First of all, ER doctors are not experts in obstetrics. Second, at the OBGYN last time (~12 weeks) the triage nurse said that dopplers they use are not reliable until 16 weeks. They found the heartbeat for a split second and seemed shocked to be able to find it. I've had 2 ultrasounds since and they have had no problem finding the heartbeat by ultrasound.

I had a radiologist that was just the worst. I called my OBGYN almost in tears, and he was extremely supportive. Can you call yours? The worst they can tell you is the same that the ER doc told you, so...


----------



## Perplexed

I do hope it doesn't die...I don't have an active fb account (had an old one that I deactivated & don't plan to deactivate).


----------



## RebeccaR19

Scottish- It is 9 AM here. :) I have until 4:30 to wait. But I have a lot of errands to run today anyway. So, I'm glad it's later on in the day.


----------



## Scottish

Aah so long to wait lol ok so be about 8-9pm here in uk when you find out hehe


----------



## xkirstyx

Argh Rebecca looks like I'll be trying to stay awake tonight to hear what you're having!


----------



## Button#

I'll still be here! I don't have a fb account.

Sorry you had such an awful time counting. Hope you can call your Dr or whoever to give you some reassurance.

Rebecca that's ages away! Can't you fast forward the clocks in your side of the world!

Tara my OH is still trying to figure out what he wants to be when he grows up as well. I hope you can get a good rest when you finish work and play getting ready for baby.


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara you are so lucky to be finishing work soon! Button my dh is the same! In a way I'm not sure I want to be a teacher forever but at the same time I can't picture myself doing something else either! 

Rebecca it'll be Saturday here before I get to read about your scan results. I look forward to waking up to exciting news! 

So as expected I didn't get the job. They gave me really good feedback but I was surprised they actually admitted to me the main reason I didn't get was because I'm pregnant! I thought it would just remain unspoken and they'd come up with some other lame reason. Anyway, some of my ideas have already been put into practice which is a nice compliment and at least the management are more aware of me. 

I need to start making a decision about where I'm going to deliver. But every time I start researching the expat hospitals it stresses me out! I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Christina86

I just took a first "bump" picture. Ha. Its hard to tell when I look myself but I can kind of tell when I look at the picture. my husband actually said he could tell. I asked him how and he told me I looked puffy. He quickly left and went to work =].


----------



## RebeccaR19

I apologize to those of you in the UK (and China for that matter) who is hours ahead of me. lol I will try to post my results as soon as I get them. :)


----------



## stripeycat5

So exciting Rebecca! I will be hanging on trying not to fall asleep on the sofa too lol.

I have got a facebook account but prefer to use this if poss as I get fed up of looking at facebook all the time. Some of us just might end up using both maybe?

I feel quite bloated today and I can't wait to go and get ds from nursery and go home to put my pjs on. Only another hour and a quarter to go (sigh).

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Kalabear

Rebecca's so excited to hear back!!

Northern I requested to join but could you possibly make the group private and not just closed? I totally forgot I'm not announcing until twenty weeks and I think that will show up on my news feed eek! Or if it's easier not add me....my name is Sarah B.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I am sitting in my car giggling... First because we are all living vicariously through Rebecca today, and will be through Eidson on Sarurday! Finding out the gender is so exciting! :) And second because one of the articles showing for me on this page is "Top 12 Signs You Might be Pregnant". Hmm maybe I should check it out... :rofl:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern I requested to join the fb group as well. I use my real name on here, I was looking at the list of those who have joined and I don't know how you can figure out who everyone is from here to fb!


----------



## Perplexed

I can't wait for your scan Rebecca! Ahhh so exciting!!


----------



## Eidson23

Awesome Rebecca!! Guess you may find out before us! Our gender scan is tomorrow, I'm so damn excited!! Also Rebecca I say you ask about the Doppler...we can hear the heartbeat in many locations. That artery sound is actually your artery, if it sounds different it's probably because you're not directly over it. Anything "baby" will have that fast heart rate, not yours. Also the placenta gives off a hb also, same rate as the baby but it sounds "whoosy" lol.

I also don't have Facebook! It's evil, so I'll be here lol. So excited for tomorrow!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- Thanks for the doppler answers! That's very helpful. I'm sure the more baby grows, the more I will hear his/her heartbeat all over the place.

Tara- Your post made me laugh! 

Time was flying by this morning while I had my errands to do. Now we are home, and my son is getting ready to start his nap. Time feels like it has slowed down to a crawl. I hope not to disappoint anyone who is waiting to see in case they aren't able to figure it out today. 

I was in the kids' clothing store buying some new pants for my son today (who just hit a growth spurt) and he saw baby girl dresses and he kept saying, "Oh, Mommy! These are just adorable! I hope you have a girl so she can wear them." Then later he said, "I hope you have twins!" lol


----------



## Scottish

Tara I had a giggle at your post its so true.

Eidson I agree I think Facebook is evil to haha! It's to invasive and addictive. My oh sits on his all the time it drives me insane. I so wish I could give it up I think I would have so much more time to do stuff than sit on it! However everyone I know has it and I am too bloody nosey. I keep my page private though and only have certain people as friends. But yes I agree it's good for certain things like speaking to old friends and family etc... But it does have a big downfall 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow I hope baby cooperates and I what time is your scan? I guess it will be another all day wait for us In uk :haha:


----------



## northern_me

The FB group is now secret.

I got the test done to check for fifth disease immunity. It was pretty surreal. I went in and the whole place masked and gloved up. Everything short of a hazmat suit to take my blood. They made me put on a mask and gave me three to keep using! Yeah right! I'm not sick, I was just getting immunity tested.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I got test for parvo virus today too, I mentioned it to my hospital MW and she just said to get the test done.

I am testing my blood sugar 6 x a day now and on the GD diet now. I just had a little cry about it, I have never been able to get over the guilt I feel about being less than perfect for my babies when they are on the inside.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie I'm sorry you have to deal with that. Don't let yourself feel guilty. None of us is perfect; we all wish we could be a better home for our babies while they're in and a better mom to them once they're out. You're doing everything you can for your baby and that is as perfect as anyone can be. :hugs:

Northern, thanks for being the admin for both of our groups now! :) I hope your immunity test comes back positive so you don't have to worry. 

Rebecca, your DS is too cute. I miss that age sometimes! Only a few more hours now before you might know! Yay!

I booked a gender scan for November 1st! I'll be 16 weeks exactly. I'm so excited!! :D :happydance:


----------



## counting

Heartbeat found today by a nurse! Yay! 156bpm. I have some additional follow up appointments too.


----------



## xanzaba

So, so happy counting!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Rebecca, just read your post and had the weirdest thought. I thought, but of course she's having a girl. You'll have to tell me if it is true spidey sense.

Also, just realized that you are 2 days ahead of me and I've been measuring a bit ahead. How funny would it be if we not only had the same birthdays, but had the same due dates?


----------



## RebeccaR19

We saw it very clearly. Baby is a girl! :pink:


----------



## Scottish

Aww Rebecca that's so amazing you got to find out! Congratulations on your wee pink bump! And yay on the first gender finder outer lol 
So happy for you :D xxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaaaay!!!! Congrats on the pink bump!!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Now I can go to bed! Haha


----------



## Googiepie

I'm due April 7th :happydance:


----------



## TaraCathryn

:wave: Welcome, googiepie!

Rebecca, that's amazing! Congratulations!! I am biased but having a daughter is amazing. :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Here are pictures. I only got 3 and one was femur length. Baby is measuring right on schedule.
 



Attached Files:







baby2.png
File size: 120.4 KB
Views: 5









Scan_20141017.png
File size: 310.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca how exciting!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dini

Yay Rebecca!! I'm so happy for you!! 

Now we have to find out what eidson is having. 

Rebecca did you have any guy feelings? Some days I feel like it's a boy and others I have no idea lol. I think I think its a boy because DH does. 

Boy I had some round ligament pain today even while sitting and just general tenderness in my abdomen and my boobs are really sore today and seem to have grown lol. 

Ugh have to work all weekend and can't wait to finally get a day off Monday!


----------



## Kalabear

Yay!!!! Congrats Rebecca!!! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Rebecca :)


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats, Rebecca. I have a sense for when people are pregnant, even before they want other people to know. Wonder if I also have a gender predictor thing? I've always referred to my little bubs as "he". We shall see.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- At the very beginning when I got my bfp I thought I was having another boy. But as more pregnancy symptoms came on, I started to feel like it's a girl because this pregnancy has been different in every possible way from the one with my son. I have had girl feelings for quite some now.


----------



## Christina86

Apparently I couldn't tell but my mom sure could lol. Got the link now because I posted to FB. These pictures are taken exactly week apart. 

From 11w5d  


From 12w5d (today)


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay Rebecca! That is awesome news to wake up to! 

I understand what a lot of you are saying about Facebook. I have forced myself not to spend a lot of time on it but I would die without it! Being so far away from friends and family I'd never know what was going on. Everyone is so busy with life and many are terrible at emailing or even texting so without Facebook they'd pretty much be out of my life. I also just live seeing who's getting married and pregnant and other life events!


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca - awesome news! 

I agree about Facebook. I used to be on it a lot more than I am now. I can't get off of it as I am in Iowa and my entire family and my husbands family too live on the east coast. Most of my family and friends won't text back. Call or anything but they sure do respond to status messages on FB. I'd have no contact with anyone but my parents without it. Sad but it's reality.


----------



## Dini

I'm hoping this thread stays alive as I don't use my fb much. I may start to once I announce on fb. Until then I hope you all stick around here!


----------



## Christina86

I'll end up using both so I'm not going anywhere =]


----------



## northern_me

I'm more addicted to this forum than Facebook. I'm sure I'll be here!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I have a hard time with Facebook too. I've missed out on events because people only invited me on Facebook! But for some people that's the only way to keep in touch. Dini, I've been checking it more since I posted my announcement pic on there, it's kind of fun but also really weird having people I haven't spoken to since seventh grade liking my pic!


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on your baby girl Rebecca <3


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern I'm like you! I spend way more time on here. I guess part of that is because I can go on bnb on my phone whereas Facebook is blocked and I only have a vpn on my laptop and tablet so can't get on it from my phone.


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a pink bump Rebecca!


----------



## captainj1

Hi ladies - can I join you? I'm due 30th April, I was on the May thread but my due date was brought forward at my private 8 week scan so I've been taken off their list...

Hope everyone is doing well and starting to enjoy their pregnancies. I've been fairly ill with this one (IBS - have lost 9lb), was the opposite with DS, totally constipated! I have my 12 week scan on a Monday. 

X


----------



## Button#

Welcome and good luck with your scan.


----------



## Tove

Congrats Rebecca on finding out the gender!

Regarding the fb group I'm happy you haven't all left this group since I don't use facebook any longer!

I feel so "grown up" being 16 weeks already ;) just two and a half more weeks to my anatomy scan and finding out the gender! My feeling is still boy :)

Despite being on vacation for almost three weeks I am happy to see I have only gained about 2 kg in total since pre-pregnancy. I thought I would have gained about 5 kg from vacation alone!


----------



## Kalabear

I know what you mean Tove! I'm nervous about all of the upcoming holidays and gaining weight! 

Welcome captain! Sorry you're so sick! But yayy for a scan on Monday!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome captainj1! 

It's so exciting that people will all soon be finding out gender one after another! I think Sarahok was technically the first one to find out. That 12 week scan was pretty clear. Now I will be stalking this thread today waiting for an update from Eidson!


----------



## Christina86

It makes me wish we were finding out.... this is going to be tough to stay team yellow until delivery! Ack!! My DH said that when we go for the scan and you can tell right away that is fine but we aren't going to ask to know......:dohh:

I'm shocked he thinks I have that much patience to wait :haha:


----------



## northern_me

I think I'm going to sneak an intelligender test haha


----------



## RebeccaR19

xanzaba said:


> Rebecca, just read your post and had the weirdest thought. I thought, but of course she's having a girl. You'll have to tell me if it is true spidey sense.
> 
> Also, just realized that you are 2 days ahead of me and I've been measuring a bit ahead. How funny would it be if we not only had the same birthdays, but had the same due dates?

I somehow missed this in all of the posts! I just now saw it (it was probably because I was on here through my phone yesterday). I have had this feeling of a girl just like you were. Actually, before I had the u/s, I prepared for a reveal to our parents (and figured I could hang onto the stuff in case I didn't find out). I bought a gender neutral bag. I bought a baby girl outfit (a dress with a pink sweater) and a baby boy outfit (collared shirt and pants). And when I was buying the stuff, I kept thinking "I don't even need to bother with this boy outfit because it's going to be a girl." lol But I bought the boy outfit anyway because one of my friend's just had a boy on Oct. 7th and I figured I could go ahead and give that outfit to her if I didn't have a boy.

That is so funny! I think it would be hilarious if we ended up with the same due date. 2 days is not too far off!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- Let us know what you get if you do the intelligender :)


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations of your pink bump Rebecca! I am still so on the fence about finding
out I can't make my mind up! 

Can't wait to see what Eidson has now oooo exciting that we are all getting so far along that we are finding out gender already! 

I haven't seen my Mum for 10 days as she has been on holiday and she was like wow you have grown! Will do a bump shot soon. I am already in my maternity jeans as they are just the comfiest things to wear. Am starting to feel the baby pretty much every day now which is lovely. 

Welcome all newbies x


----------



## Eidson23

It's a.....

:blue: *BOY!!!!!* :blue:
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/BabyBOY_zps01794040.jpeg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/BabyBOY2_zpsdd4dfda6.jpeg


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- I've been waiting and checking back here like all day! I am so excited for you and glad my prediction of girl for you was wrong. I know your son is probably happy. :) One more male in the house!
Congratulations!


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaaaay so happy you got your blue bump!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump Eidson!


----------



## counting

Called it Edison :winkwink:

Honestly though you guys must be so excited. Boys are SO. MUCH. FUN!!! Congrats!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Congrats Eidson! Was your DS there for the news? I bet he is so excited! So happy for all three of you. :)


----------



## Eidson23

TaraCathryn said:


> Congrats Eidson! Was your DS there for the news? I bet he is so excited! So happy for all three of you. :)

He was! We did it for Saturday so that we wouldn't have to pull him out of school for it. He was so cute, he leaped out of his seat when she said "it's a boy!" and he ran over to my wife and hugged her. He's so happy :cloud9: Thanks everyone! We are very happy, baby boy looks amazing <3


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on your little boy Edison and congratulations on your little girl Rebecca :flower:

Less than 3 weeks until I find out (that seems like forever!)


----------



## Tove

Congrats Eidson on your gender scan! Ahhh now I can barely wait for mine. I remember this feeling when people starting getting early scans at 7-8 weeks and I had to wait until 12 weeks ;)


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations on your boy Eidson! That is fab I am so pleased for you! Gosh this is making it so hard trying to stay team yellow girlies x


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on your boy eidson! That's lovely news and such a sweet reaction from your ds xx


----------



## Christina86

stripeycat5 said:


> Congratulations on your boy Eidson! That is fab I am so pleased for you! Gosh this is making it so hard trying to stay team yellow girlies x

You're not alone! We aren't finding out either. Sooo hard!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Eidson on a boy! 

Stripey and Christina we also aren't finding out. Although dh is starting to say more and more often that he wants to know. Yesterday my friend asked about finding out and he said it again. So I said well I don't want to find and seeing as this baby has to come out of me I get the final say. He pulled a face as if to say we'll talk about it. He doesn't realise that there is nothing that is going to change my mind and I was being dead serious.


----------



## northern_me

Congrats on the boy Eidson!!

I ordered the intelligender. Better be correct with the price I had to pay to get it shipped here. I'm hoping for an undeniable gender shot during the ultrasound so I can see and not have the the tech tell us!


----------



## sharnw

Awwwww congrats for :blue: :)


----------



## Kalabear

Yay Congratulations!! So happy for you! 

One girl one boy so far!!!


----------



## northern_me

I'm going to update genders tomorrow.


----------



## Dini

Yay eidson!! I think your ds sounds so cute and sweet with the things he says! So happy for you all. 

Welcome captain, glad to have you on board. Hope you start feeling better soon. 

Northern when will your test be there?? 

Graduated to 14 weeks!! Now I can be officially second trimester on BnB. I considered myself there last week but now there is no question! 

I wish I knew when we were having our scan. I'm hoping to get it scheduled at my appt Thursday. I'm sure my OB won't do it until 20 weeks so I think I'm going to look at DH and my schedules for the full week before thanksgiving and try to get a private one then. 

That darn lower back pain is back at it again. Seems if I work I might as well count on the last 4-5 hours of my shift being uncomfortable. I just keep reminding myself it's sooo worth it.


----------



## counting

Pregnancy is 40% complete... So surreal.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Congrats on being officially 14 weeks! One milestone down. Your comment about having captain on board make me giggle. We should all have a captain on board, shouldn't we? ;) Anyway, I hope your back starts feeling better soon and you get a chance to rest.

Counting- Thanks for the reminder about our progress! It feels pretty significant with a percentage like that.

Northern- I can't wait to find out what your intelligender test says.

I am starting to come down with some kind of sickness. I am hoping it is just a cold, but I have been resting and in bed pretty much all day today. It's no fun being sick and pregnant at the same time. So far, I have no fever. So, I think that's a good sign.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on your boy Edison! Your son's reaction is so sweet, he sounds adorable =)

Stripeycat & Christina: we've planned not to find out either. But my family & mil are so disappointed bc they want to know. I hope I remain unwavering at my anomaly scan on the 6th of December. 

Counting: congrats on 40%!

Rebecca: I hope you feel better soon...it definitely does suck!


----------



## Christina86

I hit 13 weeks! =]


----------



## sharnw

Yay Christina :dance:


----------



## Christina86

Now if I could only fall asleep. It's almost 2am and I am exhausted! But I just lie in bed staring at the ceiling in the dark. I've had insomnia before but this is nuts lol


----------



## Perplexed

My sister is all of a sudden getting on every nerve there is!


----------



## sharnw

:hug: Perplexed


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry that you're having sister issues, perplexed. My sister needs to be the center of attention, so I can sympathize. DH and I were married before she was and it was a nightmare! She disappeared the day before the wedding with all the bridesmaid dresses and didn't answer her phone all day, and then broke down weeping at the rehearsal dinner. My aunt had to take her aside and tell her the wedding wasn't about her.

Now that I'm pregnant, my parents and I get 6-8 text pictures of my niece every day and daily reminders of how 2 year olds are so much more difficult than newborns. I've decided that I need to take a sister break for now and don't answer her calls. I have always had to be the strong one, but between the pregnancy and this bleeding and huge deadlines at work, I just don't have enough energy left over for her. I know that sounds bad, but I'm worried what too much stress would do to the pregnancy, so if I have to choose between baby and sister...


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed and Xanzaba- Sorry to hear about your issues with your sisters. Xanzaba, your sister sounds like a real piece of work. My sister wasn't easy to get along with growing up, but now she and I get along fine. But we do live very far apart from each other.

Christina- Congrats on getting to 13 weeks! Maybe your morning sickness will start to dissipate.

I'm starting to feel better today. I think I just needed a good night of rest. I took a Benadryl at bed time last night, and I slept like a rock. 

My mom and MIL both went on shopping sprees yesterday and bought lots of adorable little girl stuff! lol I told my mom I am not buying anything (other than the dress for the reveal picture) until my 4D scan in November. Even though the tech said she was 100% certain we're having a girl (and I'm pretty much convinced), I still want to be very clear about it before I go out buying a bunch of stuff. My husband doesn't even want to talk about names for another 2 months *sigh* so I have to get some patience on that end. I'm ready to pick out a name.

How's everyone doing? I feel like time is flying. I feel like we were all just sharing 12 week scans and now 20 week scans are right around the corner in November!


----------



## counting

16 weeks today. I feel like time is FLYING with this pregnancy, I felt like it dragged so slowly with my son(Until I had him then looking back feel like it flew by). Probably doesn't hurt that I was already 8.5 weeks pregnant when I discovered I was expecting:haha::blush: Can't wait to be cleared of any genetic issues and find out if we are having a boy or a girl (My 20 week scan is November 13th!), and to start feeling the BIG kicks, not just pokes and wiggles. I started feeling them end of week 17 last time, so less than 2 weeks mos likely until the real fun begins. And when I can feel him/her from the outside, erg. I'm so excited. Even though I have about a million and one complications, I am choosing to be positive today and refusing to accept the possibility anything will go wrong. Love this lil bean so much already.


----------



## Christina86

Had a horrible migraine yesterday that I couldn't kick but so far today I'm good. I've still been able to eat. Though anything with sauce (pizza, pasta) seems to give me heartburn and I tend to throw up or feel like I'm going to later on. Oh well. 

My next doctor appt is Oct 28th. I'm excited. I'll be 14 weeks then. But we aren't having another scan until 20 weeks. So I have to wait until December. Soooo difficult to wait. 

It's just been so long since the last one and I like to know everything is okay. 

Going to make some pancakes and egg white omlets with red and green pepper and Monterey jack cheese for breakfast. Yummy. =]


----------



## northern_me

Am I the only one who turned down testing for chromosomal issues?


----------



## xkirstyx

I turned it down aswell. Iv never had it done x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, it kind of sounds like it but I could have sworn at least one other person on here did too. I did with my dd. 

Went out to dinner with another couple last night. I really missed being able to have cocktails!  But something really funny happened: At the end of dinner this drunk girl, a cute blonde maybe 23-24 years old, came up to our table and started trying to get my husband to dance with her. This wasn't a dancing place, she was just dancing in the middle of the bar area. She went so far as to start physically pulling on his arm! My DH doesn't dance, ever, and didn't like the attention of her or the people around us, so he was politely trying to tell her no thank you. I put my hand on his chest, gave her my most territorial stare, and said, "I'd like to keep him here, thanks." She finally left then. It was kind of insulting and annoying, but at the same time, I was like, that's right! My man's still got it! :haha: Plus, the fact that he showed no interest at all in this cute girl ten+ years younger than him was pretty satisfying. :)


----------



## Perplexed

Xanzaba: I'm sorry about your sister issues! Mine actually aren't that bad...she's getting married next week and been nonchalant about everything, brushing ideas and plans aside and now that it's soon she's finally getting into gear and getting stressed and a little bit bridezilla. No energy at all! I can't keep up! 

I'm also worried about my lil bean. Haven't felt any movements and I feel I don't have proof that everything is ok...but I also don't have proof that anything went wrong so I should stay positive.

Still battling migraines. Constant but varying in intensity. I can handle some of them just fine.


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: lol!!!


----------



## Christina86

northern_me said:


> Am I the only one who turned down testing for chromosomal issues?

Nope I turned it down as well


----------



## captainj1

Christina86 said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who turned down testing for chromosomal issues?
> 
> Nope I turned it down as wellClick to expand...

Me too. I am not having the nuchal translucency screening either. I did with DS and got high risk results for downs but didn't have an amnio. He was fine. I'm not putting myself thru the stress again.


----------



## stripeycat5

All you ladies with sister problems we have the same problem in our family too but is with my aunty. When mum has me she made a scene and made it all about herand every child her sisters had thereafter (she had three of her own and after my wedding she went a bit "nuts" as it walking around the main road in her nighty etc (she has never been diagnosed with mental issues ever). She announced on fb before we got to with ds with "I am going to be a great-aunty" and it was pretty obvious to everyone knows us that it meant I was pregnant! So I sympathise completely. 

Had a good day today - swimming this morning with ds then Dh went to work. I then made a roasted butternut squash soup which I am going to demolish this eve in front on a chick flick before work tomorrow. I love the Autumn as I don't feel quilty about being in the house all day &#128540;. Plus I have been feeling the baby pretty much every day which is fab x


----------



## Vickster1

We're finding out on the 1st November whether it's pink or blue. Cannot wait :D x


----------



## northern_me

I've been doing exceptionally well with eating good since I haven't been sick. I just had a huge diet fail. Ate half a Kitkat bar, half a bag of tostitos with half a jar of salsa and I feel like I'm so hungry I could eat my arm off right now. Baby is growing!


----------



## maggz

Wow so much going on this weekend! 

Congrats on the boy Eidson :happydance:

xanzaba and perplexed sorry your sisters are being difficult, hope it eases up soon :hugs:

northern do you mean the NT scan or bloodwork or something for the chromosomal thing? I had both done... didn't really think about it too much since it was all covered by insurance. 

Nothing new happening here, DH and I were talking about babyshowers yesterday, since we're doing our own we thought maybe we'd do it as a baby themed Super Bowl party :) I think it might be fun!


----------



## xanzaba

Tara- that's so funny. Drunk people can be so entertaining, but I hope DH was more flattered than embarrassed. 

Stripeycat- sorry about your aunt. My mom can be like that too. When we told my parents my mom wanted to tell everyone, including people I've never met, but with the complications I wanted to keep it under wraps. MIL hasn't even told her boyfriend- I had to warn my mom that she would be the "bad grandma". MIL and I get along really well, I wish she was here to keep my mom in check.

My sister and I get along well in general, but there are just certain things that drive me up the wall. I talked to a friend that has known and been friends with both of us since high school. It's great to be able to vent to him- he's really like a brother and gets it but puts things in perspective. 

I have my ~16 week appointment on Tuesday, not an ultrasound, but I'll probably get a referral for my anatomical scan. Last ultrasound for the SCH they measured the tiny little body parts and everything is developing just on time (well 15 weeks, which is 3 days early) :cloud9:


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca sorry your dh won't talk about names yet. Mine has now decided he really likes Noah for a boy, even more than Logan. I like it but not more than Logan. And I also like Caleb more than Noah. I hope we don't end up arguing over names. If that happens he'll never agree to my dad's name as a second name. Choosing names is so hard... 

I'm still struggling with drinking enough. And I think I've managed to get a mild case of thrush so I definitely need to up my water intake to flush it out.


----------



## northern_me

Luckily we agreed and settled on names right off the bat!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I am not having the genetic testing done either. My midwife told me at my last appointment to be thinking about if I wanted it. I have an appointment on Oct 27th, and I am going to tell her I don't want it. 

I'm slowly working on my husband. ;) I'm not worried that he won't discuss names. In fact, I think I know why. Early on, we had a conversation. And we had both decided that we liked the name Carolyn. He texted his mom with it, and ever since then, he refuses to talk about girl names. I think she must have said something about it. And he doesn't want to end up in some kind of argument over names. Personally, I couldn't care less about her opinion. If we both like the name, we should choose it. He obviously knows we need to pick a name soon. He told me to compile a list of names and we would discuss it in 2 months when he has less on his plate. I have a list of 8 names now. Of course, I prefer Carolyn. My mom wanted to know the names, so I e-mailed them to her. And then she called me and in our conversation, my husband started getting curious. ;) If I just don't press him, I'm sure he'll come around sooner. Meanwhile, my son has decided that "Ducky" is the perfect name for a baby sister. And he is calling her Ducky.

Tara- I think your story is too funny!

Maggz- A SuperBowl type baby shower sounds creative.

StripeyCat- That butternut squash soup sounds delicious! I want some now.

Vickster- How exciting! Do you have any feelings either way about boy or girl?


----------



## northern_me

Horrific story from my work today :-( as some of you know, I teach prenatal education classes. One of our moms was induced on Friday and the baby passed during birth. She was a mom that I had a particularly good working relationship with. 

Heart = broken. Sometimes you don't realize how lucky you are to have a perfectly healthy child.


----------



## counting

I find it interesting how many people turned down prenatal testing!

We chose prenatal testing because my DH had a brother who died at birth, and he was born with down syndrome and a severe form of spina bifida. As a result we are high risk in terms of genetics. 

Our decision was based on the fact that if our child had either of these issues it is better to know in advance, to prepare ourselves for the fact they would likely need surgery after birth and to allow for the best, safest method of delivery(some babies with spina bifida need to be delivered by CS to avoid further damage, and both babies with DS and spina bifida need NICU staff present to assess, as a large portion of children with down syndrome have heart defects, and children with spina bifida need health care immediately too.). If there was another issue present, most of those need to be addressed immediately in a specific way and I would want that to go smoothly and to be prepared for the care and treatments our child would need. Our decision was not based on if we would or would not terminate, and I hate it when people think that it is because we are high risk!(IRL I have had people say this)

Coming from a high risk standpoint I often wonder how I'd feel if I was low risk, if I would make different choices about prenatal testing but I think in the end for me it would always come down to being prepared. And since I already have the stress of being high risk, it doesn't stress me further to have testing done. It tends to lower my stress level and make me prepared!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern that is so sad! That poor family. 

I didn't do any kind of testing last time around. I hadn't planned on it this time either. I ended up doing it because dd was born with ABO incompatibility and that was one of the things they were testing for. In the end I didn't get a clear answer to that anyway. I will give the Chinese hospitals points on this one - they are much better at testing for it. I think I'm just going to go to them for it. 

Dh and I agreed on names so easily last time. We fight about so much I don't want choosing a name to join that list :(


----------



## Christina86

We had names picked out before we even thought about trying. I'm not sure when we had the conversation but it randomly came up one day. Makes things easy lol. 

On another note I've been so thirsty today. This is good as I haven't been drinking as much fluids as I should. This is bad because in a 1hr long show I run to use the bathroom 2-3 times. Haha!


----------



## Dini

Gosh you girls have been busy!! 

Sorry for the sister issues girls. I don't have a clue what that's like but I feel for ya. 

Northern that is horrible about that woman. The poor family. 

Sorry I'm too tired to catch up completely. This has been such a long week and I'm so glad to be off tomorrow finally!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: I think you're handling it well with your DH! Your son is so cute!

Last night I did a light workout. Very very light. Hopefully I can do a bit more today. Planning for 3 workouts a week, and maybe using the treadmill. My main meals have improved a lot but I snack on so much junk in between. Desperately want to slow down weight gain!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We had the NT test because it isn't invasive and there have been two babies - one immediate family and one slightly more extended, where there have been conditions incompatable with life. I felt we needed to know about that.

Also I had to be on high dose folic acid etc this time due to my diabetes.

Good news is my blood sugar is good at the moment. It didn't kick in until 16 weeks with dd2 so hopefully I have a little longer.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

13 week bump a few days ago

https://i58.tinypic.com/2ed2j4i.jpg


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Sorry it is sideways, no idea why!


----------



## Perplexed

your bump is lovely Amelie, you look fabulous!


----------



## MrsA22

Perplexed said:


> Rebecca: I think you're handling it well with your DH! Your son is so cute!
> 
> Last night I did a light workout. Very very light. Hopefully I can do a bit more today. Planning for 3 workouts a week, and maybe using the treadmill. My main meals have improved a lot but I snack on so much junk in between. Desperately want to slow down weight gain!

I agree! Im in the same boat!


----------



## MrsA22

So ready for my appointment on Thursday. Ive been feeling off this week. :/ definitely symptomless some days which psyche me out. I over analyze way too much.


----------



## northern_me

I think I'm sick :-(

I just slept through THREE alarms on my phone so bad that it gave up on me and went to snooze on it's own each time. I feel terrible.


----------



## Scottish

Gorgeous bump Amelie! I have bump envy as so many of you have big blossoming bumps and i only feel fatter with no real bump but u know it will come v soon lol

Perplexed I wish I could muster up some motivation to do some exercise! I used to walk 3 miles a day then when pregnancy symptoms kicked in I stopped as I get dizzy quick and feel terrible so I drive everywhere just now. 


Northern get well soon. It's horrid being ill and pregnant I hope you get to rest today x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have lurgy too. I am aching like mad. My parents are convinced I had slap cheek as a child but I am nervous to get my bloods back now...


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern & Amelie, I hope you both feel better fast! 

Amelie, your bump is beautiful! Thanks for sharing. :)

Dini, I'm glad you finally get a day off. Hope you get plenty of rest. 

MrsA, I'm the same, worrying so much between appointments. Let us know how everything goes!

I dread work today. Really thought I'd have a bit of energy back by now! :(


----------



## Dini

Northern I hope you feel better soon, I was sick a few weeks ago and it was awful. Try to get lots of rest!

Amelie, your bump is so cute, you look wonderful!

MrsA, I think a lot of us do that, and even though we know at this time our symptoms are supposed to subside we still worry. Maybe when we can finally feel the little one we will worry a little less?? Ha, probably not!

Tara, thanks, I am going to try! I work up with a bad headache and congestion, which is my usual this time of year, and I'm sure I'll deal with it the entire pregnancy as I don't want to take anything unless I have no choice.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- Your bump looks fantastic! I hope you get to feeling better soon. I hope it isn't fifths disease. 

Northern- I hope you are feeling better soon. I know that I had some kind of short-lived sickness. But I just wanted to sleep and sleep and sleep all day Saturday. And then after sleeping well Saturday night, I woke up Sunday and it was gone. I hope you get better quickly as well.

MrsA- Sorry to hear your are dealing with some worry. It's hard not to worry sometimes. For me, my worries will start to go away and then I'll read something from someone on this site and it will start me up all over again. I'm sure everything is fine, though. Good thing you have an appointment coming up this week. That will help things I'm sure.

I get to call radiology again today to book my 20 week ultrasound. I told my husband that if they give me a hard time about it again, they are going to get an earful. He said he often calls back again and again and again until he gets someone who will work with him when they are difficult. But I'm hoping it will be no problem.

I'm tired today as my son had me up last night. I let him watch about 10 minutes of Spiderman last night, and he woke up at 3:30 AM crying saying that there was a spider in his bed. I gave him the benefit of the doubt and I checked for a spider. There was no spider to be seen anywhere. I told him it was just a dream, but he swore up and down it wasn't. So, I tried to bring him in our bed, but he didn't want to come in there. He still wanted to sleep in his own room. He wanted me to sit in there with him for a little bit. I did, but he wasn't going to sleep. So, I brought him in our bed anyway. He wouldn't go to sleep. He went back into his room. And it was on and on about this spider thing until he finally wore himself out and went to sleep at 5:30. I tried to explain to him this morning that sometimes you have dreams and you even dream you are in your bed, but it is still just a dream. I have searched extensively for a spider and found nothing. lol Thankfully, after that 2-hour spider scare, he slept in until 10 AM. I needed that! Whew!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh Rebecca those nights are so hard. It's hard at your DS's age to differentiate a dream like that from reality. I really commend your patience with him. When DD wakes me up in the night and is being unreasonable, that's my biggest challenge.

Dini, I did worry much less last time once I could feel dd moving all the time. It was so reassuring. Then I only worried when there was something specific to worry about (e.g. echogenic bowel on her 20-week us).


----------



## GreyGirl

What a tough night Rebecca :( I hope he's more settled tonight for you :)

I've got my pregnancy pillow out already, MUCH earlier than last time!


----------



## captainj1

hey ladies

I had my 12 week scan today, measuring 12+5 and all was well. No NT test, I declined as I got high risk results with DS and didn't want the stress this time - what will be will be. 

Baby was wiggling around and swallowing - the pic isn't as clear as it was on the screen. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







baby2twelveweekscan.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kalabear

Aw loveLy scan pic captain!! 
Glad to hear baby is measuring well!


----------



## Dini

Captain your pic is wonderful! They are never as clear in the picture. But gorgeous regardless!


----------



## Christina86

Ah! Was doing so good. I had random cravings today for things and ate them. I haven't kept any food down today. Oh well. I'm going to try again in a few and see what happens. 

I went to a private screening of Private Violence today (the documentary is premiering on HBO tonight). We were warned about graphic images and things that were said, etc. and how we may need to take a break. I do a lot with domestic violence and dating violence. I volunteer, I advocate, I have spoken to victims, survivors, and children (most of the children I've spoken with are younger than 8). But my goodness. The documentary made me feel so many emotions at once that I was in tears the entire time. :cry:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Captain- Great scan! I'm glad all is well! Baby looks adorable :)

Things seem to be good with my son tonight (fingers crossed). Since he slept so late this morning after being up last night, he didn't take a nap today. So, he went to bed slightly early and was exhausted. I think things will be better tonight. I think he's too tired to care about anything.


----------



## Beanonorder

I have such an annoying headache! It's not extremely painful just enough to make it hard to concentrate on anything. Plus all my students are writing my exam today so I'm about to get a ton of marking.


----------



## xkirstyx

15 weeks today :-D this pregnancy is flying by. Tried to get my gender scan changed to next weekend but they are full. It's killing me needing to wait till nearly 19 weeks! I have no idea how you team yellow lot do it!!!! X


----------



## Christina86

I hate when I toss and turn all night. I flip from side to side. Then I spend time on my back. Then I go back to my sides and flip again. It happens from the time i go to bed until the time I get up. 

Staying team yellow will takr a lot of patience ha. =|


----------



## Button#

Christina I'm the same, just want to be comfy in bed.

Captain - lovely scan!

Kirsty - yay we're changing weeks on the same day again! I'm 14 weeks today.

Beanonorder - hope your headache clears up soon.


----------



## Dini

Christina I did the same thing last night and some up at 3:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. I don't anticipte it getting any better.


----------



## Scottish

Captain lovely scan I guess boy hehe
Happy 15 weeks Kirsty! How's the bleeding? Hope it's stopped

I can't believe it's nearly November!!!!! Once new year hits April will come flying by!

Wonder if any of us will have baby on same day as Kate Middleton as she's due In April! With Prince George everyone in uk who had baby on same day got a special coin I wonder if they will do that again?


----------



## Button#

My friends baby was born on the same day as Prince George and she got a lovely little hat, vest and babygro set from the hospital as well. I doubt they'll do it this year as it's not the future king.


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish iv not had any bleeding in over two weeks now :-D 

Those who have been feeling movement does your baby have really quiet days where you don't really feel anything?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- I have the same problem. I've just been calling it pregnancy insomnia. It's hard to get comfortable sometimes.

Kirsty and Button- Happy 15 and 14 weeks today! :) So fun to turn a new week! 

Kirsty- I agree that it's flying by. I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow. And I'm thinking "Geez, that's like 4 months pregnant! And only 4 more weeks until the halfway point!" So fast this time. I felt like my last pregnancy lasted an eternity.
Also, yes, my baby has quiet days. There are just sometimes that she moves a lot. But most of yesterday, she didn't do a whole lot (at least that I could feel) except one fleeting time at night when I changed my position in bed. But the day before that, baby was all over the place! I also think at this stage it's really easy for baby to move in a way that it isn't easy to feel movement.

Scottish- I also agree that things will go in fast forward after January. I also have had the strongest feeling that this baby will arrive at the end of March instead of the beginning of April. So, I keep thinking once March is here that's it. We'll see!

We ended up with a restful night last night. I figured we would. My son no longer believes there is a spider in his room. I took a bump picture today. I will post it in a little while. My stomach is starting to get in the way of things already! 

My husband also sort of came around last night to talk about names a little bit. He has said that he got turned off to Carolyn when 2 people he said the name to pronounced it wrong and said "Caroline." He also didn't want it getting shortened to Carol. Our last name gets mispronounced all the time, and it is very annoying. And so he doesn't want a child who will have a first name that also gets mispronounced. I can understand that. He still doesn't want to talk about what name to choose until he is on his Christmas leave and has nothing else to worry about, but he wants me to keep a list so we can discuss options. I have about 16 names now. Surely, we'll be able to find one. We usually have the same taste on most of these things. So, I think it will be a breeze once we actually sit down and talk about the names.


----------



## maggz

Rebecca I understand your DH's concern about pronunciation, people have such a hard time saying my name that's why I go by Maggie at work... And we want to do some sort of Icelandic name along with an English one but I want something that's easy to say and write. 

15 weeks tomorrow, I feel like that's a lot! 

Sorry I've been awol, of course I have 3 midterms the same week so I'm trying to knock all the studying out. Luckily it's this week though because my sisters are coming to visit next week and will be staying for 12 days! I'm so excited I haven't seen them in over a year. It's gonna be a girly trip, we might go to Vegas and then just be tourists and shop and stuff around here. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Here is today's bump picture (with comparison to 14 weeks). I feel like the bump doesn't look that much bigger. I feel like it just keeps moving up a little bit, then down a little bit, then up a little bit. lol
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-07 11.37.59.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6









2014-10-21 13.03.39.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xkirstyx

Lovely bump Rebecca x


----------



## xanzaba

Kirsty- glad that the bleeding has stopped.

I'm also having trouble sleeping. I wake up to pee and end up watching late night tv for an hour or two before I fall asleep again. Last night our puppy decided to stretch out as much as possible, so there wasn't that much room left on the sofa, and I woke up with such pain in my left hip/leg. I'm trying to drink more water early in the day, but it doesn't seem to help

Just had an appointment- I had some bleeding this weekend so I was a bit nervous. They found the heartbeat right away with the doppler- definitely galloping horses Still haven't gained any wait(15 1/2 weeks), but I have a feeling that I lost and gained 2 pounds since my last appointment. Definitely have a bump, so I'm not sure how I haven't gained any weight yet...


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm having loads of trouble sleeping aswell! I fall asleep no problem but once I wake up to pee it takes anything between 1-3 hours to fall back asleep again, that normally happens twice every night :-(


----------



## Perplexed

I'm awake right now...it's 2 and I can't go back to sleep. This isn't frequent but I've had it happen a few times. 

Is it too early to have edema? I was rubbing body butter on parts of my body (for itching) and felt like my hips are definitely growing as fast as my belly is...but I noticed my fingers left marks on it. I know at the end of my previous pregnancy I had severe edema in my feet at some points that my house slippers were tight one day and fine the next. This isn't nearly that bad though. 

Rebecca: I'm glad to hear your DH has brought up names. Even if you aren't deciding yet it's such a relief. Your bump is beautiful btw. 

xanzaba: sorry to hear about your bleeding :hugs:

maggz: good luck on your midterms! hope you have a nice time with your sisters!

I'm 15 weeks today and haven't felt baby yet. I'm worried that something's wrong and almost want to go have a private scan to check. I felt dd for the first time at 17-18 weeks but she was kicking my cervix (guess placenta was starting to leave the cervix alone by then?), but I really thought I'd feel something by now.


----------



## Dini

Good to see you Maggz! Sounds like you have your hands full. 

Rebecca your bump is so cute! I'm not showing yet at all! Of course this is my first. 

Kirsty, glad the bleeding has stopped! 

Xanzaba, sorry about your bleeding.


----------



## Dini

Ugh stupid phone it posted before I was ready! 

Anyway! I wish I felt like this was flying by like the rest of you. I have days I feel like that but most of the time I'm just very impatient. I want to get to 20 weeks so I can have another scan lol. Plus we agreed we'd start shopping then. 

Had an appointment at my family doc today to go over labs from a few weeks ago, cholesterol is high, which it usually is but my triglycerides have been normal the last few years and they are up. Wonder if that could be due to the pregnancy. And my calcium level is a bit low. Guess baby is taking what it needs lol. Better up my intake.


----------



## Beanonorder

Dh told me last night he is leaving. Its a long story but basically a stupid argument that escalated. Now he is twisting my words and making me look like I'm the bad guy so he can go guilt free. (e.g. I told him to get out of the room and now he's saying I told him to get out so that's why he's going) 
I'm just completely and totally numb. I cried til 1am, fell asleep at some point but was woken up at 2am. Went back to sleep and was awake at 5:30am. He slept on the couch so dd came through to me when she woke up. I made her morning tea and tried breakfast. Neither of which she was very interested in. 5 minutes before I had to be at work I finally woke him up and asked if he was going to still watch dd or if I must call in sick. He just told me to go. I texted my HoD to say I'd be late. When I tried to leave dd got completely hysterical and wouldn't leave me alone. She clung to me desperately. Dh just stayed laying on the couch, after a while he tried to call her. He then put the TV on so I sat with her for a while and then tried to leave. All was fine til I closed the door. Then she started to scream. I just stood on the other side of the door crying and feeling like the worst mom in the world. 
I now have to face the idea of being a single mom to two kids, in a foreign country where I basically have no one. Going home is not an option. 
Sorry for my pity party. I just needed to put my reality down in writing.


----------



## northern_me

Oh my gosh, Beanonorder I am so sorry. Do you think this is something he said in the heat of the moment? Hopefully he comes to his senses. It certainly sounds like there is an underlying issue going on with him from some of the things you've posted.


----------



## sharnw

Sorry your going through a rough time beanonorder :hug:


----------



## Beanonorder

Yes Northern there are unfortunately a lot of underlying issues. I think that's the worst of it. We've been through so much and I've forgiven so much and now he's going to leave over something pathetic.


----------



## maggz

I hope northern is right and it's just a heat of the moment thing. Did he start his medication again from when you talked about it last? 
Know we're here for you and don't apologize for sharing :hugs:
Hoping that this turns out the way you want it to hon.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm so sorry beanonorder :hugs:


----------



## Button#

So sorry Beanonorder


----------



## Tove

Beanonorder, so sorry to hear about your relationship problems! I really hope things turn out better for you soon!! That must be very tough on you right now :(

As for me I've felt like crap these last days. Headaches, stomach bug (probably something I caught on my vacation even though I was super careful with food and drinks) and just zero energy. Can't really feel an improvement yet so I went to my regular doctor two days ago for some tests. Just hoping it gets better soon and whatever it is doesn't hurt my sweet baby!

In happier news I am pretty sure I've felt baby move these last couple of days!! It's very irregular and I can mostly feel it when I'm in bed in the evening or sitting still by my desk and concentrating on it. It's like small pokes and sometimes something that just feels like the baby is rolling over in there. It's the best feeling ever!!


----------



## Christina86

I'm sorry you're going through all of that beanonorder. I do hope that things get better for you. You don't need the stress.

I am thinking I am either not moving enough or not getting enough potassium or maybe both. I woke up this morning with pains in my legs again. Doesn't happen all the time but on occasion it does. Usually goes away after I have a banana. But I sit most of the day in classes and then I sit when I get home to do HW. Then I sit to watch TV. I go up and down stairs at home but that's about it. It stinks! I also still can't sleep well. Second night of tossing and turning. Totally sucks. Someone said yesterday it was my body's way of preparing me for little sleep. I snapped back I was used to it. Last year in my old job I would work 60-65hrs a week and go to school full time and was at DHS and CSADV volunteering. I could run on 3hrs of total sleep if needed so its not an issue. It's an issue now! lol.


----------



## northern_me

I have come to the conclusion that the second trimester energy boost is a myth. 

Arrggggggghhhh getting out of bed to go to work KILLS me.


----------



## Scottish

Sorry beanorder I hope he comes around and that you can get through this. Such a hard time for this to happen. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Scottish

Northern I always said that the horrid fatigue , nausea does not just magically end at 1st tri as I had it through my whole last pregnancy so I don't listen to any app or article which says I should be jumping about feeling great and lots of energy lol


----------



## Tove

I agree Northern!! I have even less energy now than what I had in the first trimester!


----------



## Christina86

I need a boost of energy. I made my breakfast 40 min ago and it's sitting there and I haven't moved to eat it. Whole day of classes ahead of me, this should be fun. 

Hope everyone gets some energy!!


----------



## Perplexed

Yeah no energy here either


----------



## xanzaba

Beanorder :hugs: Hope you resolve your situation and get a chance to sit down and discuss everything. Pregnancy can certainly strain the best of relationships.

I must be one of the lucky ones- one day, sometime around 12-13 weeks, I definitely switched from 1st trimester to 2nd trimester mode. I was falling asleep by around 6 pm, unless I went out and did something, and then I could only last until 8 at the very latest. Now I'm falling asleep around 9, waking up around 6, and not even craving an afternoon caffeine break. And I only have the occasional morning sickness, and it is usually in the afternoon. On the other side, I am definitely having more trouble going to the bathroom.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope things are resolved soon Beanonorder - it sounds incredibly stressful :hugs:

With DD1 I never got the mythical energy boost. With DD2 I magically did and I looked so healthy and glowing and I was full of energy.

This time...not yet...with DD2 the magic hapenned at 12 weeks. I am still gagging and puking a bit so this baby is being less kind than it's sister.

Good news - I am immune to fith disease/parvo/slap cheek :flower: Bloods show longstanding and not recent immunity.

I am still very achey and feel unwell. Doctor really checked me over and he thinks I am fighting a throat/cold virus and my body is just really battling it. I am off work today resting as much as I can, it is lovely to spend time with DD2 whilst DD1 is at preschool.


----------



## Beanonorder

I also seem to be one of the lucky ones that got more energy in the second trimester. To be honest I actually feel normal a lot of the time. 

I got home from work at about 4pm and now it's just after 9pm. Dh and I haven't exchanged a single word. I made dinner, which he just ignored. Right now I'm so tired I can't do anything. I have to get more sleep than last night!


----------



## Button#

Look after yourself Beanonorder.

I got my energy back at about 19 weeks with DS but that could be because we moved house at 20 weeks and I had no choice. I think I'll have some energy once I stop coming down with colds every 5 minutes! I need to up my vitamin c I think and maybe sell DS on eBay!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I am sorry to hear things aren't going well with your husband. I hope that you all can work it out. My prayers are with you.

Tove- Glad to hear you are feeling baby! That's exciting! I also hope you get to feeling better soon.

Amelie- Great news on the blood work! I'm sure that's a relief. I also hope your cold/virus clears up soon. I'm glad you are getting a little extra time with your younger daughter.

I'm officially 16 weeks today! I feel ahead of this. Baby's femur length measured one day ahead (with a due date of April 7th) at my last ultrasound. I'm thinking this baby will be like my son and end up a week ahead by the end of the pregnancy. For some reason, that's how it seems to go with me. At the beginning, I am put back, but then somehow baby catches up to my original due date. Slowly but surely. Only time will tell, of course!


----------



## stripeycat5

Bean I am so sorry that you having problems with you OH. I hope that at least he will start speaking to you so you can talk. My husband likes to just discuss things if we argue but I clam up until I feel like I can discuss it rationally which can sometimes take a while. 

I am definitely feeling movement now most days. I will be cuddling ds and feel a flutter which is lovely.

I think I am going to have to find out the sex this time it is driving me mad thinking about it! It is keeping me awake at night - I know it is such a trivial thing really but I really want to know! So may people have said oh don't find out it is the biggest surprise blah blah but this is my baby so sod 'em! 

Ds is obsessed with the cats at the moment I am struggling to make him be gentle with them. They don't help by not moving and flicking their tails until he comes over and pulls it then bam he gets a smack (from the cat).


----------



## Perplexed

Stripey: I'm so anxious to know the gender also...but the only think stopping me is that I'll feel so bad if i accidentally spill the beans to DH who doesn't want to know. how many cats do you have? how do they feel about your ds, at least prior to the tail pulling? 

we have 2 cats...dd is scared of one of them bc he's young, hyperactive & has no respect for personal space but is really curious about our older cat who's more calm. ironically our older cat hates our new cat lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We have 2 cats - we had them both prior to having children. Our slightly older cat that has had kitten is a little more wary of them and keeps out the way but our younger cat is mad. She will let my daughters be really rough with her, climb all over her and the cat willingly climbs on their laps...

My DD2 likes to 'brush' the cat which is quite violent . Neither cat has tried to hurt either of the girls, I wouldn't blame the cats tbh...


----------



## Perplexed

Awww your cats sound so sweet and patient! I really love kitties!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! 

Beanonorder....I'm so sorry you're going through this. Hopefully things will calm down after time. You certainly don't need the extra stress :hugs:

I am still feeling pretty fatigued as well. Although the nausea is better :) 
Heartburn is getting the best of me but I think it's what I'm eating...I'm craving spicy foods. 

I'm feeling pretty good about team yellow....I kind of teeter back and forth but I am going to try and hold out! 

We had an appt today and our dr still couldn't find the heartbeat via Doppler ugh panic again but he grabbed the scan and we saw baby jumping around and heart beating. 
Why do you think he hasn't been able to find the heartbeat with the Doppler? I asked him and he said he wasn't aiming it in the correct place...but he tried for a good amount of time. It wasn't this difficult in my last pregnancy and he said he isn't worried.


----------



## stripeycat5

Unfortunately one of the cats has scratched ds a few times - I have cut her claws but ds thinks it is funny and goes back for more! Zippy is very much my cat and is used to a lot of attention prior to the baby so I do wonder if she is jealous. They won't stay out of each other's way though and I don't know how else to remedy the situation! I would never get rid of the cats as I have had them for 8 years and they were my first babies and they have been fine with ds up until now. Hopefully it is a phase and he will start leaving them alone soon or they will get the message and run off when he comes in the room!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kalabear- I'm glad you got to see your baby and that everything is good! I don't know why your doctor can't pick up the HB with the doppler, but maybe you have an anterior placenta. So, the placenta sounds are covering up baby's heartbeat. Another possibility is that baby is lower down than expected. I checked on baby today with my doppler. Last week, baby was up midway between my pelvic bone and my belly button. Well, I couldn't find the heartbeat at all at first today after searching and searching. Finally I figured that I would go down by my pelvic bone to check. And, sure enough, that's where it was. I guess she has decided to hang out lower down this week.

Stripeycat- Sorry, it's keeping you awake at night thinking about gender. I say if you want to find out, find out instead of stressing about it. ;) 

Lately I've been awake at night thinking about baby names. lol I have a list of 20 now, and I have chosen 7 as my very favorite. I went by my favorite ones with my son. And my son likes 3 of my favorites. So, we have a top 3 between the 2 of us now. I have to talk to someone about it even if it changes once my husband is ready to help pick out the name. I've also been e-mailing my mom. And 2 of my favorites are hers, but they are not the same ones my son likes! lol We'll see what happens. 
My husband is under a lot of stress at work right now. It seems that whenever things start to ease up for him, someone throws a curveball and things get intense again. I'm hoping, for his sake, that things smooth out for him a little more. I know it will all be much calmer once Christmas comes around.


----------



## xanzaba

Kalabear- I wouldn't worry about the doppler. It could be a range of things, from the position of the baby to how busy the doctor is. At 12 weeks the doc told me that don't consider the doppler reliable until at least 16 weeks.


----------



## Kalabear

Thanks ladies! 
I think he could sense I was getting upset and just ran and got the ultrasound after a couple minutes. I wondered about the placenta as well....who knows. I'm so excited for the 20 week scan! 

Rebecca that's so sweet you get your sons opinion on names...what a fun way to include him!


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder I'm so very sorry for your troubles. I know you have been dealing with his depression and maybe that's making things worse. I certainly hope he comes around, and I'll be praying for you. You should never apologize for venting here, it's why we are all here, to support each other through all the things we are dealing with right now, not just the pregnancy! Huggs!!

Okay button I have to say you cracked me up with your comment on selling ds on eBay! 

Rebecca congrats on 16 wks!! Seems like a milestone to me. I'm hoping they moved ahead the 4 days baby measured ahead at the ultrasound. 4 days isn't much but it feels like it lol. 

I can honestly say I have a bit more energy back but I don't feel normal. My stamina is low and I don't sleep well. The first trimester fatigue was terrible and some of that has worn off thankfully, however I think an energy burst would be lovely as I still haven't added the caffeine back yet.


----------



## Christina86

My next doctor appt. is in 6 days. I'm excited but feeling nervous again and I don't know why. Last time I went my blood pressure was pretty high. She said if it was at next appt. I'd have to do a 24hr urine test (I don't know what that means I never asked). We also aren't getting another scan until 20 weeks. I'll be 14 next week so I still have some time. Maybe it's because at the last appt. baby measured a week behind and I just want to make sure things are okay. I know she knows what she is doing. I didn't start feeling this nervous until today. Maybe I can talk them into doing another scan. :shrug:

On another note. I have been sick again today. =( I mean it's comforting that I have the symptoms (fatigue, sore breasts, sickness) but being sick so much sure is taking its toll. :sleep:


----------



## Tove

17 weeks today, baby is the size of an onion. I think it was the size of an avocado last week which sounds larger, but maybe it was a small avocado and now a large onion ;)

Christina86, I'm sure everything will be ok. I've read the baby can measure behind and later catch up. Or sometimes not catch up but still be totally healthy. Try not to think too much about it if you can!

Rebecca, did you start thinking about names more now that you know the gender? Because I have barely thought about names, what to buy, how I want the delivery to be etc and I'm hoping I will start planning more when I know the gender and that the anatomy scan is ok. I can't keep thinking the birth is so far away for ever! ;)

Hope you all are having/will have a great thursday!


----------



## sharnw

Must be a nice big size onion Tove :)


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: baby can measure a week off or so whether ahead or behind and it's normal as ultrasounds aren't 100% accurate! Don't worry, I'm sure it's okay. Since your appointment is soon you can bring it up for peace of mind!

I'll be 19 weeks at my next appt. 15+1 today, 19 weeks feels so far away. Prolly won't get a u/s as my anomaly scan will be a week or so after. Really thinking of getting a private scan in the meantime for my own peace of mind. So worried although I'm still nauseous from time to time!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- It's funny that you mention an onion being smaller than an avocado because I was just thinking that yesterday! When I turn a new week, I visit thebump's website to see what fruit or vegetable I am. When I saw that I am an avocado this week, I looked down to next week and I thought, "Huh? An onion?" I figured that must be a pretty large onion. lol 
I think knowing gender does have me thinking about names more. I think also because way early in the pregnancy my husband and I sat down and discussed names. For a boy, we had picked out "Grant Deen" without question. Actually, I picked it out and he loved it. But we couldn't settle on a girl's name. I figured that I'd probably end up with a girl for that reason! But now that the only name we'd both thought of (Carolyn) is out, I'm trying to come up with another name that I just love. I guess I just keep hoping she doesn't arrive without a name ready. I'm sure she won't. My husband has reminded me that there is still plenty of time.

Christina- In both of my pregnancies, my babies have measured a week behind. My son should have been due on July 14th, but he measured being due on July 21st on ultrasounds. In the end, it didn't matter much as he arrived on July 8th being 7 lbs 6 oz and 20 inches long showing that he was probably closer to his original due date than those ultrasound due dates. I also had an ultrasound right before he was born to check fluid levels and they said he would be was 9 lbs!
This time, my LMP would have me due on March 30th. I decided to put myself back some so I wouldn't be disappointed. So, I took the day that I got my BFP. I figured it to be 4 weeks, and I figured out a due date of April 4th from there. Still, at my early ultrasound, they put me back to April 8th. But at my private scan. Baby's femur length was measuring a day ahead of that being 15+3. And then, another measurement (I can't remember what because she didn't count it as important as femur length) measured at 16 weeks. So, it's not really exact. I say that as long as you are having strong symptoms and they can find the heartbeat, everything is good. All babies grow at a different rate. 
But being put back 2 times in a row now, I know it is not fun at all. I'm so jealous of the people who get put ahead. I'd like that to happen to me for once.

Dini-I hope you can get some sleep and get some energy back! I haven't had a doctor's ultrasound measure anything different yet; just a private scan. They probably won't change anything unless their own ultrasound shows a significant difference. Even then, I think they only change the due date if it is a week or more off. We'll see. I still think this baby is due closer to my original due date.

I hope everyone is having a great day and pregnancies are all going well. I think I just discovered last night that this baby might be territorial of my belly! HA! My son was never that way. Whenever someone would touch my belly, he'd just stop moving. It was very rare that anyone would get the opportunity to feel him moving from the outside, but they could often see him.
Well, last night, I was reading my son a story and he had one leg draped over my stomach. Baby was going crazy in there moving so much that I was surprised my son couldn't feel it. I moved his leg for a second to see if I could feel it from the outside, but she stopped. Then, my husband had his arm around me in bed last night over my belly and baby was having a fit in there! She is still so small that she can't be felt from the outside, but I can sure feel her going crazy on the inside!


----------



## Dini

Rebecca your territorial story made me laugh! I'm sure you will come up with a lovely name. We have a name for w girl but not yet a boy so I bet this is a boy lol. 

I agree don't worry about baby measuring a bit behind. That's totally normal and they say the further you get in pregnancy the mess accurate the measurements are for due dates. My first ultrasound measured at 6w4d and I knew I was 6w6d based on ovulation. My next measured 4 days ahead and that put me ovulating two days before I know I did. So I figure my first guess is right but I was going by what my OB is using. 

Speaking of OB. I am sitting in the office waiting on my appt. they are running behind of course and I'm at work on my lunch break. Someone else is covering for me while I'm down here and I don't like it as I was really busy before I had to come down with a very critical patient. I just don't like feeling like I'm dumping things on my coworkers. I'm sure they are all fine with it and understanding but it frustrates me. Oh well I cant control it, might as well not stress over it.


----------



## Christina86

I have an interview for my internship in a little over an hour. I have been debating whether or not I want to do it at the hospital (medical social work) in the ER or at the school district (school social work). This one is at the school. Technically, I am interviewing them, which is an interesting thought LOL. I suddenly got nervous. 

I didn't really want to bring up the pregnancy until I was going to sign my internship contract. However....  This is me in the sweater I am wearing today. There is absolutely no way to hide it. That was the picture I took when I tried to suck my gut in also. Stomach went in. Nothing else did... :haha: I know I am going to see if I can start my internship early. I am going to loose almost 3 weeks (due in April, graduation is in May) and if I don't I'm sure I won't finish 450 hours on time. Do I bring it up.... or do I wait and see if she says anything? :shrug: My professor really couldn't give advice on it. 

At least I am feeling okay right now. Had quite a day yesterday with feeling sick. I lost my lunch and I had the feeling that I was going to loose my dinner also, but never did. Thank goodness. I'm exhausted. My boobs hurt and my stomach is itchy today. :dohh:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- I like that sweater! Yeah, it will be hard to hide a pregnancy, but hopefully they won't be judgmental (they shouldn't be). I hope your interview goes great!

Dini- That's funny that you all are in the same boat with boys' names. At least, at some point, these babies will have names. ;) I hope you have a nice appointment today! I know how you feel about people covering you at work. I used to feel that way when I was working and pregnant with my son. Appointments make it a little tricky sometimes.

Also, when it comes to names I have a question. How you do handle an awkward conversation of someone suggesting a name that you hate? Or at least it feels awkward to me. My MIL has suggested several names (all of which I can't stand). I don't want to hurt her feelings. My husband just blatantly shoots her suggestions down because he also hates them all. But I don't feel as comfortable doing that, so she keeps coming to me with more suggestions and I usually just say "thank you" even though I don't like a single one. Then today, a friend of ours wanted to know what names I had. I told her my favorite ones. And then she offered up her own suggestion, which was Carly Grace. She said she thought it was a beautiful name, and clearly she put a lot of thought into it, but I don't like it at all. Mostly probably because I grew up with a girl named Carly who was rude and a snot and that's all I think of with that name. But anyway, it just feels awkward sometimes. I guess I don't mind name suggestions, but most of them are just names I don't like at all. Have any of you dealt with this? Is it better to just not say anything? I don't know. I feel like if I don't say anything, the suggestions keep coming and I usually don't like them and really don't know what to say. I hate to hurt people's feelings especially if they are excited about it.


----------



## Eidson23

Rebecca-I think it's normal for people to impose on naming. I'd just politely nod and smile and saw awwww or that's cute and then go with whatever you guys want in the end anyways. There's no need to be rude or shoot anyone down. In the end it's up to you and DH so might as well smile and nod like you've been doing lol.


----------



## Button#

You could always say you know someone with that name and it would be weird naming baby after them, or just say you'll pop it on the maybe list but aren't deciding until later on.


----------



## Tove

Bump update :) Today at 17 weeks compared to 15+5 weeks.

Feels like I've grown a lot the last two weeks!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-23 20.30.59.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









2014-10-23 20.42.52.jpg
File size: 138.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Christina86

Half way through her talking I knew I wanted to do my internship there. Next step is to set up a time to sign the contract! So excited! She was also really excited about the baby! Said she wkll do whatever she can to help me get the hours in so I can graduate on time. Love it!!!


----------



## stripeycat5

Wow Tove that is an awesome bump! Really need to start doing some bump pictures just havent got round to it plus there hasn't been a lot to see lol!

Heartburn is killing me tonight - the gaviscon is back on the bedside table *sigh*. 

Work has been a nightmare today, the computers have been really slow and we were all very frustrated all day. Hoping for a better day tomorrow. It is no fun trying to see patients when bringing up their records takes 5 mins or more..&#128545;.

On the plus side put the winter duvet and flannelette sheets on the bed last night and it is heaven plus I haven't for to take ds to nursery tomorrow so a bit longer in bed &#128515; it's the little things x


----------



## maggz

I think I definitely felt movement last night!!! So excited! It felt like a rolling ball :happydance: it didn't last long but now everything I feel in my stomach I'm like aaaah :haha: 
I'm an orange/avocado now! :) and the hand is getting so big on the ovia app, it's so cute :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I a pretty sure I felt baby from the outside tonight, really low down. It made me jump!


----------



## sharnw

Anyone else getting Braxton hicks? I had them last night. Tightening and I felt like I had to breath to get through them. They were painless.. 
I didn't get them until I was 22 weeks with last pregnancy. Didn't think I could get them so early :| 
I read that other pregnancies, you can feel them earlier. I'm hoping thats my case too and I have nothin to worry about. I was getting a little worried and almost called my mw :|



Woohoo ladies for feeling baby :)

Oooo Maggz, what's the ovia app? I will have to download it :)

Stipeycat, sorry for the HB :( I am so not looking forward to getting that :flower:


----------



## northern_me

No Braxton hicks! I'm still not feeling tons and tons of movement! I know baby is moving because of the Doppler but I really thought I would have felt stronger movements by now. My DD was really long when she was born and I felt them early, maybe this one will be a shorty like me. 

I'm one week out from my ultrasound that I have will have waited 18 looooong weeks for. I'm starting to get anxious now that something may show up in the ultrasound or that something isn't perfect :-(


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- That's a great bump! Baby must have hit that growth spurt they talk about after week 16.

Christina- I am so happy things went so great for you today! Exciting!

Maggz- That's great that you felt your baby! So fun! What you described definitely sounds like baby movements.

Amelie- How great to feel baby from the outside. I will be excited when that happens.

Sharnw- I haven't noticed any braxton hicks yet. I have also heard that some people have braxton hicks for the whole time. And I also heard they start earlier in subsequent pregnancies. I don't mind not having them yet. I hate them, and I wish they just didn't exist..especially at the end of pregnancy when you aren't sure when labor might start and those stupid braxton hicks contractions throw you off. lol

Northern- Good luck on your scan next week! It's so exciting that it is finally here! I just feel like this point of pregnancy seemed so far away at the beginning. I am sure you will be thrilled to see your baby. I had the same nerves before my 15 week private scan. I was so scared that maybe something would be abnormal. I think it's just a normal part of not knowing. But I feel like baby will probably be doing just fine.

Eidson and Button- Thanks for your input about name suggestions. I think I'll just keep doing what I have been and just saying "thanks." I don't really even mind suggestions. I just feel awkward when someone offers up a name and I really don't like it and sometimes I think they can tell by the fact that I don't have immediate excitement. 
So far, my favorites right now are Paige, Lydia, Elise, and Colleen. I'm hoping my husband likes one of those. My son likes Paige and Colleen.

Baby has been very active today. We'll see if she gets territorial again tonight! lol 

Also, has anyone seen Oswin or Sarahok on here? I miss them from the thread. I know Sarah was on vacation. Maybe she's not back yet. Haven't seen Oswin in a long time.


----------



## ssjad

Been a huge week here. Got my first confirmation that bubby is alive with a heartbeat on Tuesday. Started on insulin too. 
Sharnw it's normal to have braxton hicks this early. Great sign. I always reckon the more braxton hicks, the faster the labour. Works for me, anyway.
Beanonorder I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a crappy time. I'm sure you'll be able to sort stuff out with OH. My man and i break up numerous times each pregnancy.We always sort it out. And if not you'll be an awesome single mum!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies. It's worrying. Nothing today thank goodness :) plenty of water and hopefully I won't feel them until a bit later on xx

Northern woohoo :happydance: can't wait to see your u/s pics :)

Rebecca I haven't seen them either. I hope they're ok x

Ssj that's major great news for hearing babys HB :)


----------



## maggz

Rebecca I love those names :) I really love Carolyn too, though! What did your MIL say to make your DH do a 180 on it??

lol northern that's a looong time but I'm sure everything's okay :hugs:

Sharnw no all I know about Braxton Hicks is from Friends (the TV show) :haha: and I hope I won't get them at all! 
Yeah it's called Ovia Pregnancy it's pretty cute :) 

ssjad that's great I'm happy for you :) 

I made a delicious mushroom soup (bisque? I don't know the difference haha) from scratch I'd been craving it for a while. I love soup but hubby almost never eats it lol.


----------



## Dini

Tove that is a gorgeous bump. I'm so jealous. Not showing a bit yet. I'm bigger though so not expecting it but if I were thin id still only look like bloat. 

Rebecca, I say thanks or aww cute when people give me name suggestions. It is awkward though I totally agree!! 

I was also wondering where oswin and Sarah were. Hope they are just busy. 

Beanonorder how are you?? Been thinking about you!

No Braxton hicks for me yet. Just the normal pressure and dull achy stretchy pain and occasional round ligament pain. 

My Appt with the midwife went well. Took her a few to find baby because it won't hold still. But all is good and she said I can stop my progesterone or just half it if I want. Also I have to wean myself off the metformin which makes me nervous with my chances of GD but she said not to stress about it, we will deal with it if it happens. 

Didn't get my scan scheduled. The person checking me out was confused and I was in a hurry to get back to work. I guess I'll schedule it at my next appt in a month and we will just do a private scan in a few weeks.


----------



## counting

Having a rough go of it lately. Spent Tuesday and Wednesday in the ER gushing blood with extreme cramping. Baby has been ok every time, and I am being monitored for blood loss and lots of fun stuff like that. No real answers. I have a doctors appointment in the AM, going to demand some kind of answers. I can not live like this, terrified of loosing my baby. I am nearly 17 weeks, and symptoms are getting worse not better. Today(Thursday) was the first day in 3 that I didn't have a major bleed. So terrified. 

On the most positive note I can muster, I saw baby on ultrasound last night. The angle was really odd(looking down through baby's head) but I thought I saw a penis. It also could have been an umbilical cord because of positioning and weird angle, but it is fun to speculate. Trying to find some normalcy and hope in all of this, and being excited about all the what ifs of baby is a lot more hopeful than focusing on if we will make it to the point that those what ifs will matter.

Hard day. Hard week. Wish it was April and my baby was here healthy, safe and sound.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- What an ordeal! I am so sorry to hear about your bleeding. Glad you got to see baby. That's always nice. I think it would be cool if you were right and you are having a boy. That would be neat to have seen that on your own! I really hope you get answers for what's going on. I can't blame you for demanding an explanation. They have to be able to figure something out. In the meantime, I hope the bleeding subsides and you can rest a little.

Maggz- I don't know what my MIL said other than telling him she wasn't wild about the name. I think it was just part of it. I think he was also turned off when he mentioned the name to other people and they either shortened it or pronounced it wrong and he felt like he just didn't want to go through that for the kid's entire life. Meanwhile, I'm growing more attached to the name Colleen. I just looked up the meaning and it literally means "girl." I find that hilarious and it makes me like the name even more.


----------



## Tove

Counting, so sorry to hear about your symptoms and ER visit!! That must be so scary! :( I hope you can find comfort in seeing your baby being fine every time despite the blood loss. Could it be a very low lying placenta? I don't know much about different pregnancy complications but since my midwife told me my placenta was low I read more about it and it seems bleeding is one of the complications. I really hope your doctor has some answers for you! Knowing the reason and that they have some plan for it will surely make you feel better about it.

So cool that you maybe could see the gender of the baby! It can be quite difficult to see what they are looking at in the ultrasound images, especially when it's not straight from the side. But exciting to have a maybe gender! :)

Good luck today with your doctors appointment!


----------



## maggz

Wow counting sorry this is all happening :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon. 

Rebecca that's funny! In Iceland, you can actually be named Boy (Drengur) haha. It's like a fancier word for boy, but still. 

Tove forgot to say loved your bump pic :) 

I'm somewhere between being sick and not sick. Last night I think I had a mild fever, and I've had a soar throat that developed into a super-cold... my nose is so stuffed it's so annoying. 
On a brighter note I only have one more project to do for school before my sisters get here - which is a movie review so that's totally not too bad! I'm so thankful for getting through this week, it's been rough. 
Me doing math is not good for my marriage. :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think I am getting braxton hicks, I didn't have them at all with DD1 but from 20ish weeks with DD2. 

It just feels like my bump goes tight for a while when I stand up.


----------



## sharnw

maggz said:


> Sharnw no all I know about Braxton Hicks is from Friends (the TV show) :haha:

Oooooo I love friends :haha:


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca, Paige is also one of my top names. I like that your ds is getting involved. 

Counting sorry for what you're going through. I also wondered whether it was due to a low-lying placenta. I hope you get some answers soon. 

Sjjad I'm glad you got to hear the heartbeat. 

Dini thanks for asking after me. I'm doing OK. Dh came and asked if we could talk last night. It was a very long, honest talk. I'm still not sure what is going to happen but we've agreed that we are going to see someone. Of course the problem is that psychologists here way overcharge so I'm hoping to be able to find one who is willing to negotiate. This is really important but there really is a limit to our budget.


----------



## xkirstyx

I get braxton hicks. First at 8 weeks for a few days and just started again this week. Doesn't really bother me tho, the bottom of my belly just goes hard for a min x


----------



## sharnw

Thank you ladies for the BH replies <3


----------



## Scottish

How exciting that some of you are feeing movements :) I did fee flutters a couple of weeks ago but not much since. I think I was near 17 weeks with ds when I started feeling rolls and definite flutters.

Counting big hugs :hugs: I really hope the bleeding resolves and baby be ok xxxx

No BH here! I never have gotten them in either of my pregnancies that I noticed.


----------



## xanzaba

Counting :hugs: I hate the bleeding. As often as it is happening, each time I go between panic and helplessness. I would give up the ultrasounds in a heartbeat if I could just get rid of the bleeding, although it is always reassuring and sweet to see baby. Every time I am sure it is resolving, I have another bleed. But the doctor did say that if it is bright red, it is unobstructed, so probably not making the SCH any bigger. Hopefully that is a little reassuring to you as well.

Rebecca, I was also thinking of Oswin recently. Right before she disappeared she did mention something about some concerns. Sending out positive baby vibes to her just in case.

Beanorder, glad you two are moving forward and talking.

16 weeks today! Crazy to think that I'll be starting the 5th month in a little time!!!


----------



## Scottish

Of course yes oswin!she hasn't been here for a long time and she posted regularly. Hope all ok xxx


----------



## Lithodora

RebeccaR19 said:


> Meanwhile, I'm growing more attached to the name Colleen. I just looked up the meaning and it literally means "girl." I find that hilarious and it makes me like the name even more.

It comes from the Irish word cailín, which is girl in Irish. Colleen is the incredibly twee anglicised way lots of Irish immigrants named their daughters when they went to the US, to honour home.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Lithodora- That's neat. I saw that it came from a Gaelic word when I looked it up and that it was a derivation. Thanks for the additional information. I have liked the name mostly because I had a good friend named Colleen growing up. We lost touch when I was about 11 because her family moved away. But she was a good friend and always so nice. Her family was of Irish descent. My heritage is all Irish on my mother's side and half Irish on my father's side. I am liking the name more and more as I think about names.
Also, hello! :) :hi: It's good to see you around! How are you doing? How is your pregnancy coming along?

Beanonorder- That's cool that Paige is one of your top names too! I have liked it for quite some time. As a teacher, I have never met a girl named Paige that I didn't like. I am glad that you and your husband have talked and are trying to help your marriage. That is great. I hope you find someone who you can meet with.

Counting- I am thinking of you today. And I'll be checking to see how your appointment went. I hope it all works out for you today!

We're getting ready to have a lot of company soon! My in-laws are coming on Thursday and staying for Halloween weekend. Then my parents are coming in right as my in-laws are leaving on November 3rd. My dad is staying one night and then going on to see some more relatives. But my mom is staying for that whole week! I'm so excited!:happydance: Then we have 2 weeks until Thanksgiving when my in-laws are supposed to come back down to have Thanksgiving with us! I think November should be a busy month. I feel like October has just come and gone like a flash. I hope everyone is doing well today! It's fun to hear about more of you feeling baby move. My was very busy yesterday and last night. And I guess she wore herself out because this morning has been very calm. ;)


----------



## Scottish

Rebecca that sounds like a great few weeks you have planned :D enjoy family time xxx :cloud9:


----------



## Button#

My mum is staying that same week as well Rebecca. So nice to have someone to help me entertain LO.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca the next month is just going to fly by you will be so busy!! Also, I like the name Colleen as well, it's not super common but easy to pronounce and spell and feminine. I also know a woman named Colleen and she is one of the nicest people I've ever met.

Counting, I'm also thinking of you. Hope your doctor can give you answers! I'm sure it must be sooo scary for you. Will be neat to find out if you are right about it being a boy though!

Beanonorder, I'm glad to hear your DH at least wants to talk. That's a step in the right direction. My DH has been really depressed the last few weeks himself and I'm worried. We've been to the doctor before for this problem, he has an anxiety/depression problem but the doctor won't put him on something unless he gets bloodwork done to rule out a thyroid or other problem first and he refuses. He's the biggest wuss and hasn't had blood taken since he was about 9 and his parents and a nurse had to hold him down for that. We really haven't seen each other much in the last few weeks either because we've been working opposite days. We finally have 3 days off together next weekend and hoping to have a good weekend but it seems whenever we have time together he doesn't feel good. And I'm telling you it's in his head. He's fine at work, and then when we are together he complains the whole time that his head hurts, his stomach hurts, he doesn't feel well and he'll go to bed early or won't help out or want to go somewhere together because of it. I wish I knew what to do. 

I asked him last night if he was feeling anxious or overwhelmed about the baby as it's getting to the time where we can start to feel like we are actually having a baby. He just said "I don't know, I don't want to talk about it". And then got up and went to bed an hour earlier than usual. I had to ask for a kiss before he went to bed and didn't get one this morning when he left. I am just lost, I don't know what to do. He's gone from happy and doting on me to depressed and angry and not even helping me lift heavy things. I had to get dog food the other day and he wouldn't get it out of the car, said he'd do it tomorrow but they dogs were hungry and we were out of food, I had to go get it and carry it in and feed them, I was so angry but didn't feel like arguing. My back has really been bugging me. I told him yesterday that the midwife said I should try not to lift over 20lbs unless I absolutely have to and really only at work and he said nothing. I guess we will see if it makes a difference. 

Sorry for the rant girls. It's not a big deal, we go through this with him sometimes, but i want to share this pregnancy, not deal with it on my own. 

Anyway...waiting on my new doppler to arrive today as I gave my friend hers back. And on a good note I have a massage in 3 hours! That should make me feel better.


----------



## Scottish

Sorry dini, it seems men are just unable to express how they really feel and like to just shut down and say nothing. I am sure once whatever is worrying him has enabled him to have time to think he will come and discuss this with you. Having a baby isn't easy and is very life changing so maybe he is just worried about he big changes ahead which is normal. hugs :hugs:


----------



## Tove

Hi girls. I went to my regular doctor today for a follow up visit. She palpated my abdomen and found a quite painful mass on the right side of my uterus 3-4 centimetres in size. She mentioned myoma (fibroids) but also said it could be something else. So she sent a referral for a vaginal ultrasound to try to find out what it is. I googled myoma/fibroids and pregnancy and I wish I hadn't! Now I'm worried it could affect the baby and the pregnancy. I'll call the ultrasound place monday morning and see if they can squeeze me in sooner than my already scheduled anatomy scan.

Anyone here with experiences with myoma/fibroids or something similar?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I know my friend had fibroids and the main concern was bleeding after the birth.

She wasn't high risk though - she was allowed a home birth. She didn't have any bad bleeding either.

Another friend has fibroids and had a c-section as they were obstructing the baby's way out a bit.

So I think it is more of a birthing issues, if at all. Don't worry too much x


----------



## Tove

Thank you Amelie! It's reassuring to hear about a positive experience. I'm sure everything will be fine, I just want the ultrasound as soon as possible so I can get some answers.


----------



## counting

Doctors appointment went well on one front, not super well on another but I am not surprised. 

The good news first: Baby has a heartbeat and it doesn't look like the contractions have shortened my cervix. Everything looked basically normal today, except for a little bit of spotting during my exam.

The not so good: Doctor did not see any reason for the bleeding, and doesn't believe in doing further investigation at this "early" gestation. He also reiterated that they will not stop labour for 3 more weeks if it comes to that. 

I feel so confused and frustrated. Just under 3 more weeks for my 20 week ultrasound so that is something. Just hoping baby and I can hold out until 20 weeks so that doctors will intervene. So far though, baby is tough and hanging in there strong. Holding on to that.


----------



## maggz

Beanonorder I'm glad your DH wants to talk, hopefully you guys work it out. I can't imagine how you're feeling, I can't take 1 night of silent treatment! 

Dini sorry your DH isn't opening up, hopefully he will soon and he just needed time to process. Let us know hon :hugs:

counting - wow that sucks to have to sit with that for 3 weeks. Hopefully they'll pass quickly so you can get the right treatment. Your doctor sounds insensitive :/ I would be going crazy if I was bleeding like that. You're being very strong girl! :hugs:

I just slept until noon :blush: My stuffy nose is killing me here but now I think I've overdone it and gotten myself a headache. Gonna go have a lot of water and some leftover soup :coffee:

Rebecca - how fun is that, getting all the guests! Do you live far away from your parents? My sisters are coming to stay for almost 2 weeks, I am SO excited. One of them has never been to the US, the other one just to Boston, so we will do some touristy stuff for sure! :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Does anyone else find their OH is happy to say 'no' all of the baby names you suggest but then doesn't come up with any of their own?!?


----------



## Button#

Yes before we decided on our names he was just the same, I'd suggest something he'd say no, I'd ask if he had any ideas and he'd say no!


----------



## captainj1

AmeliePoulain said:


> Does anyone else find their OH is happy to say 'no' all of the baby names you suggest but then doesn't come up with any of their own?!?

Absolutely! We are agreed for a girl but stuck on boy's names. I keep making suggestions and he wrinkles his nose, I'm like ok you suggest something!!!

We are staying team yellow but I'm convinced for this reason it will be another boy. Our DS is called Joey, like another DS on this thread :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We have a boys name but we are discussing girls names. We normally know our names almost for sure by 16 weeks.

I think because we have 2 girls already it is really tricky!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I hope your husband comes around and talks about things. I don't know why men avoid things and go into shut-down mode. I think that's another reason my husband isn't talking about names. Personally, I don't think talking about names in December is any different than now. But I think there is some stress to it. So he just doesn't want it. Whatever. I think your husband might be avoiding thinking about things that stress him out. I hope he can sort it out in his head and start to come around about it soon. 

Tove- I have no experience and know nothing about fibroids. But I do hope you can get your scan soon to get some clarity. 

Counting- For me, switching doctors is a piece of cake because I just see my doctor in the OB unit of the military hospital. So, all I have to say is that I don't like my doctor and I get a new one. So, I don't know how easy or difficult it would be for you. But listening to what your doctor is saying and how unsettled you are, I'd be asking for a new doctor right away. Or at least I'd find a way to get another professional opinion. That just doesn't sound right to me.

Maggz- My parents are an 11-hour drive away. My in-laws live 8 hours away. It's not too bad really. My parents are always traveling, so it's nothing for them to come here.
I hope you have a great time with your sisters. Sounds like fun!

Amelie- In the times we have talked about it, my husband has shot down almost every name. He offered up one name that he himself wasn't even sure of (Alyssa). I have it on the list, but I don't love it. Don't dislike it either, though. It's hard to figure out. But he did at least tell me some parameters for names he wants (not easily shortened, not easily mispronounced) and that helped me a lot. I think that's the best I'm going to get for suggestions from him. Currently, he just likes to joke about names like a girl on a TV show was named Breezy and he said, "There's a good name." lol


----------



## counting

This actually WAS a new doctor, not my regular one. I kind of wonder if now that the bleeding and everything is so much worse if my regular doctor would do more, but he is away until after my next appointment the end of November. That being said, this is "hospital policy" to "let nature take it's course" before 20 weeks. I have no idea what is so magical about 20 weeks. What is the difference if I go into labour at 19 weeks 5 days rather than 20? He did say medications to stop labour don't work as well before 20 weeks, but surely trying is a better chance than nothing? Having a hard time just waiting until baby becomes important to everyone else instead of me sitting here trying to do my best alone with no support from doctors.


----------



## Dini

Oh counting I hope the bleeding just stops and you don't get the contractions much longer. At least your cervix isn't shortened. Is there maternal fetal medicine specialist near you? Maybe they could be more help. Huggs to you!

Thanks all for the kind words. The massage was great and I do feel better. DH should be home soon and I'm sure he will be in a terrible mood as I texted him today and asked how he was feeling and all he said was "like crap" so I'll be in for a bad attitude I'm certiain. 

I bought a cute frame today that says tiny miracle on it and is made for an ultrasound pic so I put it out and maybe that will cheer him up. 

Did do some shopping for my friends shower tomorrow. First time I've let myself walk into a baby section since being pregnant. Got her two cute terry cloth sleepers, one in 3mo and one in 6mo because she is about 5'9" and Her DH is 6'8" so baby will likely be tall! They are just so cute. One has raccoon feet lol.


----------



## northern_me

I have a question. I have nerve pain going down my right side right down to my thigh on the back of my butt/leg. I'm assuming this is sciatic pain. 

However, on my left leg on the front of my thigh and down over my knee cap, I'm getting this icy cold burning feeling and my leg goes numb. Is this related or could it be a total other nerve issue?

This has been this shittiest week. Between the death of that baby at my work, the terrorist attacks in Quebec and Ottawa, the gunman in Halifax, and now someone (apparently a young person) in my small town has been hit and killed by a car tonight. 9/10 chances I know them but their identity hasn't been released yet. I have been on high anxiety alert for days.


----------



## maggz

Oh my counting I really feel for you, and I agree it's a weird policy. Sounds like your little one is a trooper though and will hopefully be unfazed by all this :hugs:

So... this just happened today... and I swear I don't need to poop! I'm wondering what happened since Wednesday when my stomach was absolutely flat! I can suck it in with great effort but the lower stomach still bulges out a little when I do that. It's pretty firm but not rock hard - what do you think? Bloat or bump? :rofl: I go back and forth so much!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1520.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## maggz

:hugs: northern that's rough.


----------



## northern_me

Wow that's a fast bump!


----------



## maggz

Right I'm like really?? I'm guessing it's gonna go down some over night... to be continued ;) 

Oh and sorry about your legs, but I have no idea if it could be related?? Is it any better now?


----------



## Christina86

decided to weigh myself today. Either my scale has gone crazy and is way off. Or I lost 21lbs since August 27th (when I found out and my morning sickness hit hard).


----------



## counting

I actually do see a maternal fetal medicine specialist on November 13th(19w4d), as part of my 20 week scan because I am high risk for some genetic issues so I go to fetal assessments and treatment to get my ultrasound. So at least I have that. Unfortunately they will not refer me there for this issue though, as not yet 20 weeks. So frustrating. Today the doctor was going to send me up to get my cervix and stuff measured on the high risk floor(FATC), but changed his mind after doing a pelvic because he said my cervix looked and felt great. On one hand, I am glad that he was so confident just from checking it out and not measuring, on the other hand I would much prefer the actual ultrasound measurements and that kind of thing. 

Northern- I totally get the stress. I live just outside of Halifax proper(Until August I lived there), that is where I go for all my prenatal appointments. Scary stuff, hoping it will all calm down soon :(


----------



## Perplexed

Counting: I'm so sorry about your bleed! i can't imagine how you must be feeling. Did you have a sch in 1st tri? how long have you been bleeding for? did they see where your placenta is currently? I'm glad they were confident from checking your cervix. I hope you can get answers soon. Is there anyone else that you could see? 

Northern: The first thing sounds like sciatic pain but no idea what the other one is. I'm sorry about your anxiety. I know how that is as recent events around here do make me quite anxious and I just can't function like that :( sometimes I want to live in a bubble and not be a part of the rest of the world. 

Maggz: I think that's your baby bump! 

Dd is currently sleeping on my boob. I didn't breastfeed and haven't for a long time. these days I mostly put her in bed next to me if she wakes up early. Today she was calling me, "mamamama". I don't think she knows that I'm mama but I felt like I missed her. I can't explain what it is that I felt but I missed our early morning cuddles when she breastfed in her new born days. So I brought her into bed and cuddled her on my chest. She started looking sleepy (she was active and excited in her cotbed) and fell asleep in 2 minutes! When she's awake I feel the way she looks changed a lot from the newborn days but when she's asleep she looks exactly the same.

I think I really want to find out what I'm having. It's weird but I feel like I don't know who the baby is until I know the gender...probably bc we already have the names ready. I won't budge on the boy name and DH won't budge on the girl name (both names were my idea and I don't like the girl name anymore!). I have a new girl's name that I really love and DH likes it but says we can only use it after we've used the other girl's name first. But we both said we're taking a break after this one!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern sorry so much has been going on that causes worry. That's kind of how I feel everyone I read news from back home.
I can't comment on the leg pain but I hope it clears up soon. 

Counting I'm sorry you aren't really getting answers. Its good you saw a heartbeat and that your cervix is still closed. Will keep you in my prayers that all remains as it should for your whole pregnancy. 

Dini my dh wasn't on anti depressants during my first pregnancy and he kind of shut down in the same way. His father wasn't exactly any kind of role model and it turned out that he was starting to worry what kind of a father he was going to be. Its hard to go through and u hope he opens up to you soon. 

Maggz I'd definitely say that's the start of your bump! 

Christina I wouldn't be surprised if that weight loss was accurate. You have been pretty sick! The battery in my scaled died a couple of weeks ago so I haven't weighed myself for a while. I'm really hoping I haven't gained anything! I went up to 75kg with dd and I don't want to exceed that this time. But as I'd put on some weight when I fell pregnant I am closer to that target! So if I start gaining already there is no way I'll stay under that.


----------



## GreyGirl

Definitely a little bump they're I think


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- I am sorry you still had a bad experience with a different doctor. I hope you have some better luck when you see the maternal fetal specialist. Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers until then. I hope all goes well for you.

Perplexed- I feel the same way. I feel like I don't know who baby is until I know the gender. Do you have any feelings about what gender the baby might be this time?

Maggz- Wow! What a baby bump! It looks like you popped!

We are going to the pumpkin patch today. And I think I'm more excited about it than my son is! Ha! So, in the past few days, I started liking the name Colleen so much that I found myself calling the baby Colleen. And I decided I LOVE Colleen Paige. Just as I was thinking that, my mom texted me saying "Colleen Paige would be nice." And I said, "Did you just read my mind?" But I seriously love it. I told my mom that I couldn't let myself get too attached to it but that I kind of wished she was my husband right now because the name would be decided. I am really hoping I can get him to like it. Because it is extremely hard not to get attached. As soon as I thought of it I thought, "That's the baby's name."


----------



## Lithodora

RebeccaR19 said:


> Also, hello! :) :hi: It's good to see you around! How are you doing? How is your pregnancy coming along?

Hi :) I'm doing fine, I just don't post here anymore because I can't keep up and I'm not used to the format of addressing everyone with every post, in Ireland we do very short self centred little posts for the most part! We just read others posts and reply if needed, so I can't adjust and would look rude if I stayed posting that way here. I read from time to time.


----------



## Dini

northern_me said:


> I have a question. I have nerve pain going down my right side right down to my thigh on the back of my butt/leg. I'm assuming this is sciatic pain.
> 
> However, on my left leg on the front of my thigh and down over my knee cap, I'm getting this icy cold burning feeling and my leg goes numb. Is this related or could it be a total other nerve issue?
> 
> This has been this shittiest week. Between the death of that baby at my work, the terrorist attacks in Quebec and Ottawa, the gunman in Halifax, and now someone (apparently a young person) in my small town has been hit and killed by a car tonight. 9/10 chances I know them but their identity hasn't been released yet. I have been on high anxiety alert for days.

You are NOT alone in the weird numbness!!! I am having the same problem on my left leg, pretty much in the same location you are describing! Mine stops at my knee cap but goes above mid thigh and it is only on the front, actually toward the outside. It's been like this for a week since the back pain got worse. I did some searching and a girl at work had the same problem and it was blamed on sciatica. I'm trying not to worry about it really, the circulation seems fine, I'm betting its that damn sciatic nerve. My back pain has been tiresome, and it radiates to my left hip. The massage yesterday helped my pain but not the numbness. I have a feeling we are stuck with this for a while.


----------



## Dini

Okay so Happy 15 weeks to me!!! Yay!! Lol, I feel like 16 is a milestone so can't wait for that! 

Maggz, I vote bump! My lower tummy is getting firmer and a bit rounder but not so anyone could tell since I have that nice layer of fluff over top and for some reason my upper abdomen (gut) is getting bigger. I do not approve!!

So DH came home in a much better mood yesterday even though he had a bad day at work, maybe me being worried made a difference. We even talked about baby a bit, and he brought me these Goldfish crackers he bought at the store Thursday and said "I got these for you". They were BABY Goldfish lol, he said it was the only reason he bought them, made me feel so good. We even had sex for the first time in about 3 weeks. I really hope things are going to get better from here. 

Well ladies, I'm off to my friends baby shower, hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies. Sorry there is so much stress going on, but hopefully this will be a nice chill fall weekend, and the craziness in the air will subside and DHs will return to their loving selves. 

My parents are Canadian (I actually am too, though I've never lived there) so I grew up appreciating the differences. I know that each incident affects Canadians to a degree that Americans cannot really comprehend. Without sounding macabre, I wish it were more like that here, where we are numb to violence unless children are injured or multiple people are killed. I try to live in places in America where violence is not the status quo. It's something I will never get used to here, and actually am applying for jobs on both sides of the border.

Everyone having concerns, you will be in my thoughts. 

For now, I'm going out to the farmers market, then DH and I decided to get an espresso maker. Just had a pumpkin spice latte for the first time. I can't believe I missed out on 30+ years of pumpkin spice lattes! Now I need to be able to make them at home, with decaf espresso. I just hope I still like them after I'm not pregnant anymore :)


----------



## maggz

Dini - haha aw baby goldfish that's so cute! 

xanzaba I agree about Americans being desensitized to shootings and such. Which is a part of why it would be so hard to get any kind of gun control laws passed here. I really feel for all you Canadians right now, so much happened in such a short period of time! 
The first police shooting in Iceland happened last year, the everyday police officers don't carry guns, but the swat team does and was called in and they shot and killed a mentally disabled man. They held a press conference after where they said they were sorry that it had to come to this. All my American friends and DH think it's ridiculous and laugh at little innocent Iceland that never wants to do harm - but I'll take that over the opposite any day! 

Ugh I'm still trying to get over this cold, I'm working tonight and I'm not looking forward to it! Sneezing + working at a restaurant is not a charming blend.


----------



## xanzaba

Bump photo from 16 weeks. Unfortunately it is sideways...
 



Attached Files:







photo-6.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tove

Cute xanzaba! I have to ask, are you tall? Because I'm quite short and I'm wondering if that's why my bump is so big already, maybe it doesn't have anywhere else to grow but out ;)


----------



## xanzaba

Yep, I'm 5'9 with a long torso, so I'm with Maggz on impatiently waiting the bump. Also my first pregnancy and I hear that makes a difference. I swear my bump looks big to me, and DH keeps joking about how pregnant I look. Even when I wear something baggy he says "You still look pregnant". Ugh, men!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Being your first deffo makes a difference I am the size now I was at 20 weeks with my eldest. I am short though (5ft 1) but I would say I am even the same size as I was at 16/17 weeks with DD2.

My muscles are had it :rofl:


----------



## maggz

I'm just 5'5 but I guess I have a long torso and short legs :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz do you have an amazing icelandic surname ending in 'Dottir'? 

I have worked with a couple of icelandic girls before than they explained the surname thing to me and I found it facinating.

I tried to convince my DH that Fjola would be a really cool name (that was the name of the icelandic girl I worked with...) He just looked at me like I am mad!


----------



## xanzaba

Sorry, maggz. I thought you said you were 6'. Must have confused you with someone else...


----------



## maggz

It's okay xanzaba, someone mentioned before I must have a long torso. :) Haha

I do Amelie, my last name is Axelsdóttir (Axel's daughter). Yeah I think we're the only nation left in the world that still does surnames like that. 
Fjóla is cute, it means violet, the flower :) Would invite many mispronunciations I believe, unless you would spell it Fyola lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didn't know it meant Violet - that makes it even cuter!

I am ok with mispronouciation. My name is Alicia - pronounced 'A-liss-ee-a' but so many people assume it is 'A-leesh-a'.

A lot of people thought we invented DD2's name (Elodie) but it is a pretty common name in France. We saw it on a list and liked it.


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: I actually have no inkling at all at what I'm having. In fact the feeling is making me panic a bit right now as with my daughter i had a feeling. I wasn't surprised when they told me that it's a girl. 

Colleen Paige is a lovely name. I hope your husband agrees to it. I know how it is to get attached to a name and feel no other one fits.

Amelie: Fjola is a very pretty name and I love the way it is pronounced also. Your daughters have such beautiful names. I don't feel like Fjola would be out of place between them!


----------



## maggz

I really like your daughters' names Amelie :) I've always liked Ivy. 
Maybe you can get your DH on board with Fjóla/Fjola :) Another one I've heard is a little more common especially in the Scotland I'm guessing is Freyja. That's one of my top ones, but I don't think we're having a girl this time around.

Perplexed I feel the same way, I have no inkling or gut feeling but my opinion is so colored of other people's opinions! DH is desperate for a son, my best friend dreamt it was a boy, and the ultrasound tech guessed it was a boy. Only one who thinks it's a girl is my sister.


----------



## xkirstyx

So my gender scan was on the 16th but I have just changed it to this Tuesday night!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!!!!! Eeeeeekkk!!!!! I'm so freaking excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Christina86

Kirsty- that's exciting!! 

I am officially 14 weeks today. I've been able to eat normally the last few days!! Without being sick. So exciting! My next appt is in 2 days! =] i will say that I'm pretty sure my mattress is just not good. We have a memory foam and I wake up with my back hurting almost every morning. The pain goes away after I've been out of bed for about 30 min. I am ok if I am napping. But to sleep for a full night hasn't been easy.


----------



## Scottish

So in Iceland are you named by fathers name in surname? I didn't know that! That's fascinating:D

I like that name to Amelie! It's unique and unusual and lovely.

Kirsty wow that's exciting not long for you! I have 4 weeks on Tuesday until mine :( good luck :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you! Really can't wait! Should of been 3 weeks today!


----------



## northern_me

Hi everyone, love the names everyone is discussing. Everyone mispronounces my DD's name too, although I think it is fairly simple! Wrong emphasis on the EN!

We came up with backup names last night. I love the names we have but I'm a little concerned that we will get in there and think "Child, you are so NOT an Adelaide!". So right now we have Seth and Jude if it is a boy and Adelaide and Andie if it is a girl.

My scan is on Thursday afternoon and I am just so excited. My intelligender test should be here tomorrow so I'm just hoping that is right. We aren't going to get it confirmed.


----------



## Beanonorder

Kirsty that is awesome that you've been able to get your scan changed. 

Not much news here. I'm getting annoyed about movement. I'm sure I've felt the baby move but it is so infrequent. I felt dd move at 17 weeks and I can remember after that sitting on the couch with my feet up and waiting for her to move and inevitably it would happen. But now, whenever I lie or sit still and wait to feel something there's nothing. At my last scan the doctor actually commented that my placenta was exactly where it should be so I assumed that meant it's not anterior. But do you think he meant it's away from the cervix and I may still have an anterior placenta and that's why I'm not feeling much?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Lithodora- I wouldn't think it rude of you to just come on here with a short post. I am glad things are going well for you. :) It's good to see you on here.

Kirsty- That is so exciting! Good luck on Tuesday. :) So soon now

Northern- I used to have a personal trainer named Andie. I loved her and I thought that she had a really cool name.

We had a wonderful day at the pumpkin patch yesterday. It wore me out, though. I'm ready for a relaxing day today. I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## xkirstyx

Beanonorder I was feeling loads of movement/kicks at 13-14 weeks but the last week iv hardly felt a thing. I'm lucky if I feel a little wiggle 3 times a day now! Kind of way I was badly wanted my scan changed so I can make sure jelly bean is ok x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, it's possible. It's also possible you just have a really content, chill baby who doesn't like to dance around too much. My sister's babies were both that way. Hope you start feeling more movement soon! And I really hope you and your DH can get to a better place. :hugs: 

I have been feeling little flutters and some scrambling type feelings, but only sometimes when I'm relaxing on the couch. I am really hoping in a couple more weeks we'll start to be able to feel movement from the outside, despite the anterior placenta, so DH and DS can enjoy it too. 

Lithodora, I know it's hard to keep up sometimes! But if you like posting here don't worry about not replying to everyone. I personally don't think it's rude. I don't always have something new to say to everyone and just reply to any recent posts that stuck in my mind.

I wish I was more excited. To be honest I am excited, but my feelings of fear, nervousness, and unpreparedness are much stronger. I'm hoping our gender ultrasound next weekend will start to help with that. I havent wanted to think about names or really do anything yet. :-/ I did buy some maternity leggings and skinny jeans, and some new shoes and boots, so at least I don't feel I so dumpy! 

I will probably be on a lot this week bc it's my second-to-last week of work and my boss is out of town, which means I won't have much else to do!


----------



## TaraCathryn

P.S. Kirsty so excited for your scan! I can't wait to hear how it goes! :)


----------



## Dini

Kirsty, that's so exciting!! Can't wait to hear!! :happydance:

Beanonorder, maybe it's just the position the baby has been in lately. I haven't felt anything that I can for sure say is baby yet, but of course it's early and it's my first.

Tara, I know how you feel. I'm excited but feel more scared and nervous, mostly about baby being okay and just all the things we need to get done before baby gets here. I think after I know what it is maybe that will change as well. I feel like when I get to 20 weeks I'll feel a lot more comfortable, or maybe when baby starts moving. 

So last night I posted on here and my dumb phone froze, and I see it didn't get posted. :growlmad:

My friends baby shower was lots of fun! I didn't know anyone but her, but her friends and family were lovely and welcoming. I do have a lot in common with them, as 2 were also nurses and 1 is a dietitian so we are in the same field. 

Amelie, I love the name Fjola, I think it's beautiful! I also like the name Maggz said, Freya, it's pretty as well. I know all about mispronunciation. My name gets screwed up all the time. I hated it as a kid but I don't care now.

Sooo, I just booked my gender scan for November 19th at noon!! :dance: I could have gone in as early as Friday but I want to wait a bit longer because we want to announce on Thanksgiving and there is no way I'd be able to hold it in that long! We just booked a 2d scan because its cheaper and honestly this early I think 4d kinda looks creepy lol, but when I was booking I saw a special for a 2d/3d scan for $99, which is the scan I booked plus 3d images as well. That's just $20 more, so I think I'll ask DH what he wants to do. I mean really we are just going to find out the gender. I think I may want to go back later, around 24-30wks to get a 3d/4d, and the scan I booked comes with a $10 coupon towards a future visit. What do you all think?


----------



## maggz

Scottish yeah we do it that way still lol like the vikings ;) 

Kirsty yay! That's so exciting :dance:

Tara I get you on not being excited. I'm thinking as time goes on and it gets more "real" the excitement will kick in. I haven't started shopping for anything yet, and honestly it just doesn't feel like it's really happening. Especially since I don't really have a bump yet. 
Sometimes when I really think about it, snuggling a newborn and stuff like that, I get like a wave of excitement though. I also love it when my DH brings up the baby and shows that he's excited. But he's a guy so his feelings are on delay :haha:

Beanonorder maybe you just have a super chill baby :coffee: but I honestly don't feel a lot, maybe once a day if I'm lucky, and most of the time I'm not even sure if it's baby for sure ;) I'm positive they'll be kicking us in the ribs before we know it! 

Christina I'm having the same problem with our bed! It's never bothered me like this before - well we've only had it since April but still... It's just not comfortable anymore and my back really hurts in the morning. I prop my back up with pillows most nights to get some softness. We're gonna move over to the guest bed while my sisters are here, and I'm pretty excited to see if my back gets any better. Can you try getting like a thin mattress that you put on top of yours for some relief?


----------



## counting

First bare belly picture was me pregnant with LO#1 at 20 weeks. Second picture(blue shirt) is me at 17 weeks, today, with this baby! Crazy how much bigger and how different I am carrying this time.(Sorry no idea why it uploaded sideways, and too pregnant lazy to try and fix it )

https://i59.tinypic.com/6hsxo9.jpg
https://i60.tinypic.com/29pero4.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm sorry I've not been around much, lots been going on at work and my dd is going through a very frustrated stage, so had my hands full! 

I'm with those who aren't feeling really excited yet - I'm hoping after 20 week scan and they're moving more that I'll settle into it. At the moment, I'm very occasionally thinking I'm feeling them move, but nothing definite or frequent :( 

Today I wore my daughter on my back for the first time in a while. I'd had some groin twinges, but nothing major, but during the walk, she had to get down and walk because every step was painful. It felt like my bladder was really really full (like pre-scan) but I'd been to the toilet just before I left. It's still achey now, but not as painful as before.
Could it be the start of SPD? No such issue last time, but I have put on a stone so far this pregnancy thanks to constantly having to eat to avoid being sick. 
Someone else has suggested a UTI :S


----------



## Dini

Grey I get that feeling sometimes especially if I've lifted something or done something strenuous. Today I have had this "full" feeling all day and I think its from lifting a box of cat litter into and out of a shopping cart. I hope it's normal and not something wrong. 

Speaking of, I continuously have twinges in my lower abdomen, I'm assuming my uterus, and usually they are light but noticeable. Is that normal?


----------



## Christina86

I try pillows. I toss and turn mostly. I'm not sure if something ontop of the bed will help. I'm going to see if DH can turn the mattress at least. If not I'll sleep in the other room. 

I think I may be going crazy. Yesterday and today while lying down I felt a flutter feeling. It's one I haven't felt before. Right between my pubic bone and belly button. I've had a pulling feeling before- which I assume is stretching- but not like this. It was just weird. For a second I thought maybe it was the baby. But I'm just 14 weeks and I think that's too early. 

Oh and my Dh needs to watch it or he isn't going to make it through this pregnancy. Not only did I get called chunky. He also called me a small hippo and a moose. And said I'm going to look like the bigger versions soon.


----------



## northern_me

Dini said:


> Grey I get that feeling sometimes especially if I've lifted something or done something strenuous. Today I have had this "full" feeling all day and I think its from lifting a box of cat litter into and out of a shopping cart. I hope it's normal and not something wrong.
> 
> Speaking of, I continuously have twinges in my lower abdomen, I'm assuming my uterus, and usually they are light but noticeable. Is that normal?

I would say that is the beginning of movement if you haven't felt it already.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I think your doctor probably just meant that the placenta wasn't covering the cervix. Would your doctor tell you if you had an anterior placenta if you asked? I actually had to ask the ultrasound tech when I was pregnant with my son because I hadn't understood why I wasn't feeling much movement. And she said, "Yes, it's anterior."

Dini- I suppose it depends on what you and your oh want to do. But I don't think it would be too bad to get the 4D if you really want it. Honestly, I still have some doubt about the gender of this baby because it was a 2D ultrasound. I won't feel 100% about it until my 4D one. But with my son at just 17 weeks, I saw his boy parts very clearly on the 4D ultrasound. And I knew without a doubt he was a boy. So, it does offer that absolute certainty on knowing gender.

Counting- Great bump! I'm also a lot bigger this time than with my son. But your bump is looking great!

GreyGirl- I don't know but I'd probably chalk those feelings up to some ligaments being pulled a little bit. I hope it's not something else. I hope you get back to feeling better soon.

Dini- I also think those twinges might be movements. That's how it feels a lot when this baby moves. 

Christina- I think you are also feeling baby. It's easier to feel flutters when you are lying down. I often start feeling my baby more after I get in bed at night.

I am SO TIRED. I'm ready for daylight savings time. My son is getting up earlier and earlier each day. I hope the time change will help him sleep in some. I can't get myself to nap during the day because I just feel like I have too much to do and I'm wasting my time napping. Even if I lay down, I can't settle enough to sleep. Oh well. When our company comes, I will start having someone here with my 24/7 so I might feel okay to grab a nap then. ;) My husband just works so much. I don't like to nap when he is home if I can't help it. 
I think this baby is having busy days followed by quiet days. A few days ago, she was so busy in there, it felt like someone put a kitten in my uterus with a ball of yarn. 4 little limbs going crazy. Then yesterday and today, she's more chill and only moving occasionally..but still seems to try to kick away anything touching my belly. It's cool how a child's personality starts out in the womb.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Beanonorder - anterior placenta is totally normal and nothing is 'wrong' about the placenta being there. Anywhere except over the cervix is fine.

As I have said before I have had it 3 x now and always have had a good amount of movement. This baby though it is mainly low down.

I think with subsequent kids you maybe don't sit down still enough to feel as much. I know I mainly feel this baby when I am in bed or at work sat at my desk.


----------



## xkirstyx

I only feel baby when I'm lying down. 

I'm so tired today. Jack is so ill and been up all night. Think he might have tonsillitis :-(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Poor Jack. I hope he feels better soon Kirsty :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

I had the weirdest experience yesterday. We walked a lot, and there were a lot of parts that were uphill and downhill. When I came back I had the worst pain in my back right above my left hip. We had dinner and watched some tv, and it got so bad that I went to bed early, but woke up at 11 nauseated and sore with a really gurgly stomach. I took an antacid and fell asleep about an hour later. Today I feel mostly better, but still have some back pain.

My question is, what could that have been? Could it have been a combination of sacroiliac joint pain and indigestion? I've had the back pain in the past, but nowhere near that bad, and if it's so bad now that it makes me nauseated, how is it going to be in a month or two?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

How many weeks are you Xanzaba?

I ask because in each of my pregnancies between weeks 14-18 especially my pelvis really moves and whilst it is in transit I get a lot of aches and weird leg spasms. Then it settles and the issues go.

I've never had back issues late on in pregnancy. Or SPD or pelvis problems.


----------



## Christina86

That would be kind of cool if it was baby. I never know what to expect. Ha. 

My next appt is tomorrow! Still a bit anxious. We haven't been in almost 5 weeks. While I'm excited I keep thinking that I'm going to go in and they will say something is wrong. I hate when I do that. I did that before my first ultrasound too. I sat there the other day going well I hadn't been able to eat and am just starting what harm did that cause. Then I go I don't think I'm getting enough fluids. That's bad. Why can't I just be excited!? 

I was finally able to sleep last night! I don't know if I was comfortable but a lack of sleep for two days and staying up until almost 11 to watch the World Series game... I passed out. Woke up 15 min before my alarm but I'll take it! =]


----------



## xanzaba

Amelie- that would be fantastic if it is short-lived. I am about 16 1/2 weeks, so that fits. I just hope to never have pain like that again!

I really want to do some stretches, but I'm a bit nervous that it will start up the bleeding again. I guess I could call the OBGYN, but I don't want to make a pain of myself...


----------



## AmeliePoulain

With my first baby it got so bad I got 'stuck' walking up the stairs and had to call my DH to come home to help me move!

I found avoiding heeled shoes of any type helped and just taking it easy whilst it was at its peak.


----------



## Tove

Dini, that's what some of my movements feel like. I'm sure it's baby you are feeling! :)

Rebecca, when do you get daylight saving? We had it on sunday and I immediately feel very well rested ;) hope you get some energy soon! So cool that you can feel you baby so much! Mine is only moving sporadically but more and more every day. You're lucky to have felt your little girl for so many weeks!

Christina, good luck with your appointment! 

As for me, since my regular doctor found a weird and painful lump in my abdomen last week I now have a transvaginal ultrasound scheduled for that on wednedsday. I am trying not to worry about the results until I know what it is.

I do not like the fact that it's transvaginal, but I know I can deal with it. I just don't like being so naked and exposed!! I hope the doctor is nice enough to show me the baby, at least a little bit! That would totally make up for the being naked part ;)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Tove, I hate tv ultrasounds, they suck! But hopefully you'll get to see baby and it will be worth it. :) I hope it shows that there is nothing to worry about. Fingers crossed for you!

Lots of appointments in the next few days! Northern, I'm super excited for yours, I can't believe how long you've had to wait. I can't wait to see pics of your little bean! :)

I made an appointment this afternoon just to listen to baby's heartbeat. I should have ordered a doppler when I was 8 weeks; I feel like now it would be a waste of money, but last night and this morning I just suddenly freaked out! I feel like I just have to hear the heartbeat or I'm going to have a panic attack. I know I'm being a crazy pregnant lady.


----------



## maggz

Tove hope everything turns out okay. :hugs: Seeing baby would make up for it :) I'm hoping my doc will do an ultrasound for me next Monday cause I'm gonna take my sisters with me to the appt - their only chance to see baby in there :) 

I watched a video on how to bathe your newborn last night and I just about died of cuteness overload! I'm so excited to hold and snuggle my own baby :cloud9:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- Daylight savings time starts on this coming Sunday. So it's not too far away! I am thankful today, though, because he slept in today! I got up before him at 8:50. And he got up at 9:00 after hearing me up and moving around. That was delightful. I think feeling my baby so much this time makes up for last time. It took so long for me to feel a thing with my son. But it is nice feeling this baby more.
Good luck with your ultrasound on Wednesday. I don't think anyone likes transvaginal ultrasounds. They are just awkward. lol But at least you'll get a great view of baby. I hope everything goes well and that it doesn't turn out to be a big deal.

Tara- I hope you have a nice appointment listening to baby's heartbeat. I'm sure it will be a nice relief.

Maggz- I know what you mean. Every time I see a newborn, I start to get excited. My son screamed through his whole first bath. But when he developed colic a few weeks later, his bath was the one thing that always calmed him down. And he started getting a bath every single night for that reason. He still gets a bath every night because it has just become part of his bedtime routine!

Good luck to everyone with upcoming appointments! I just had mine today. It went well. I've gained more weight in the past month than I'd like (5 lbs). But my midwife is happy because I hadn't gained any weight last time. We listened to baby's heartbeat, which read in the 130s. This baby is always relaxed and asleep in the morning. She measured my fundal height this time. It was 17 cm, so that was all good. I've made my next appointment for the day before Thanksgiving in hopes that either my husband will end up having that day off or that our company will be here that day to watch my son. He was extremely well behaved during my visit, but he told me it is boring and he wants to stay home the next time. lol 
And I don't know if we will be here for the delivery or not. There is a possibility we will be because a lot of positions in my husband's area are open here. His class finishes in a little over 2 months. So, I'm thinking we'll have to have our orders soon! But I told my midwife today that we might be staying and she said that she doesn't do deliveries. But if I am going to stay, it might be a good idea to see a different OB each time so that I can become familiar with all of them. She said even if she did do deliveries, their policy is that the doctor on duty that day/night does the delivery. My son was born at this same hospital, and I had my OB's number and I just called her when I went into labor. She showed up and delivered my baby. So, now I'm just hoping I like the other OBs. I did see one today who seemed amazing, her patients loved her, and on my way out, I saw that she was employee of the month!


----------



## Perplexed

Hey ladies. I'm sorry I've not caught up. 

I've been suffering severe migraines lately and they are persistent. i almost can't move when dd wakes up crying. I went to get my eyes checked and got a new prescription for my glasses...but I was told that the difference is quite minor and even asked if there could be other reasons for the migraines. I guess I'll go see someone tomorrow...it's so hard to concentrate on anything and I feel so miserable and exhausted!

It'll probably turn out to be pregnancy related I guess. I do remember getting a lot of migraines in early second tri last time as well.


----------



## northern_me

My intelligender is here!!! I'm testing in the morning!

Weighed myself this morning to find I still haven't gained any weight. Almost halfway there! It blows my mind that I have such a big bump but no extra weight. So weird!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I'm excited to hear what your intelligender test says! I wish you weren't staying team yellow so we could find out soon if it's right! ;) Okay, I kid. Exciting though! 

Rebecca I'm glad your appointment was good! I am curious / nervous to know how much weight I've gained. I keep trying to relax about it but the weight thing is hard for me!  I hope you end up with someone you love to deliver you! With kaiser you get whatever one of their 50+ docs is on call that day, so I will expect a stranger again with this baby. :shrug:


----------



## xkirstyx

Just had a small bleed :-( first in about 3 weeks. My body is just still being stupid and having a tiny bleed when AF is normally due. Baby is kicking and moving fine tho. Good thing I have my gender scan tomorrow!


----------



## Christina86

Perplexed said:


> Hey ladies. I'm sorry I've not caught up.
> 
> I've been suffering severe migraines lately and they are persistent. i almost can't move when dd wakes up crying. I went to get my eyes checked and got a new prescription for my glasses...but I was told that the difference is quite minor and even asked if there could be other reasons for the migraines. I guess I'll go see someone tomorrow...it's so hard to concentrate on anything and I feel so miserable and exhausted!
> 
> It'll probably turn out to be pregnancy related I guess. I do remember getting a lot of migraines in early second tri last time as well.

Migraines are the worst. Interestingly I haven't had many this pregnancy but when I do get them they are BAD. However, I do suffer from them almost constantly usually. Mine are due to having 6 concussions and whatever is going on in my brain is making them get worse over time. Oh joy. I see a neurologist for them. Usually I am on some pretty strong medications to make them go away as they last between 2 and 4 days (skip a few days and come back). Anyway... my point is, since I can't take my normal medications for them, I have learned that sitting in a dark room (even for 5-10 minutes) that is quiet helps. I also put a warm washcloth on my forehead and the back of my neck which also seems to help. I do not drink any caffeine for headaches or eat chocolate or anything like that. Just some options to try for you. Hope they get better!


----------



## northern_me

Oh no Kirsty! Hope its all ok! Good luck at your scan!

So when I was pregnant with DD I could very distinctly feel where the top of my uterus was. I think I can feel it again and it is right at my belly button level. I thought it only got there at 20 weeks? Could I be measuring ahead?!? Thursday is never going to get here. I want a solid due date!


----------



## Eidson23

northern_me said:


> Oh no Kirsty! Hope its all ok! Good luck at your scan!
> 
> So when I was pregnant with DD I could very distinctly feel where the top of my uterus was. I think I can feel it again and it is right at my belly button level. I thought it only got there at 20 weeks? Could I be measuring ahead?!? Thursday is never going to get here. I want a solid due date!

At my wife's appointment last week her uterus was measuring right at her belly button...I think that's normal!

I hate how long ya'll have to wait...I feel so selfish that we've had 3 ultrasounds and you haven't even had one yet!! Just doesn't seem fair at all.


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> Oh no Kirsty! Hope its all ok! Good luck at your scan!
> 
> So when I was pregnant with DD I could very distinctly feel where the top of my uterus was. I think I can feel it again and it is right at my belly button level. I thought it only got there at 20 weeks? Could I be measuring ahead?!? Thursday is never going to get here. I want a solid due date!

Mine is at my belly button too. It is generally supposed to be there at around 20 weeks, and about half way to belly button at 15. It's pretty normal in second pregnancies to measure higher earlier, or to measure higher then have it average out later on from what I've read :). I measured 15 weeks fundal height at 11w5d, and baby measured exactly spot on when I had an ultrasound 4 days later. 

In a few minutes it will be only 2 weeks 2 days until my big 20 week ultrasound. I hope it goes by fast! I haven't had a massive hemorrhage (knock on everything wood) since Wednesday. I hope the big bleeds stay away. It's so scary. 

I'm once again on the fence about my boy first name choice. I was going with Reed, but I still really like Finley! Middle names will be Nathaniel Joshua. So either Reed Nathaniel Joshua (My first and original choice) or Finley Nathaniel Joshua. I think Reed does sound better with them. Still set on my girls name (So probably I will have a boy, haha)


----------



## sharnw

Kirsty have fun tomorrow :)
Sorry to read you've had blood again :(

Ladies with migraines I feel your pain :cry: I have migraines too. Can't wait for them to p*ss off :growlmad: I'm hydrated. Drinking loads of water and My urine is clear. The migraines come in the afternoons. It's summer in Australia and the heat isn't helping.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I second what other ladies have said about fundal height, mine was at my bellybutton at 16 weeks with DD2. I think it is about there with this pregnancy already :flower:


----------



## Button#

Sorry for the ladies with migraines.

Kirsty good luck with your scan.

I'm 15 weeks, yay!


----------



## Tove

Sorry to read about your bleed Kirsty. Hope everything is ok with you and baby. Must be so exciting to have your gender scan so soon!

I feel for those of you with headaches and migraines! I've had one or two really bad headaches this pregnancy and it is awful.

Happy 15 weeks Button! :)


----------



## xkirstyx

In 11 hours I will hopefully know if I'm having a boy or girl!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaargggghhhhhh


----------



## northern_me

The intelligender results are in. I'm supposed to be having a....girl!


----------



## Tove

That's cool Northern me! Was it a clear result?


----------



## northern_me

Yeah absolutely. There is no way I could have thought that said boy. I read that girl results are more accurate than boys. Plus, that goes with the Shettles method. Looks like we may have an Adelaide after all!


----------



## Perplexed

That's exciting! Adelaide is a pretty name. 

I had an appointment today and baby wouldn't cooperate with showing us gender which I was on the fence on anyway. Anomaly scan end of November.


----------



## Button#

Adelaide is a pretty name Northern.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oooooh northern how exciting!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Exciting Northern :)


----------



## Scottish

Exciting northern! Can I ask what is this test and what do you have to do? I hope it's accurate for you xx

Kirsty what time is your scan? Good luck hope baby cooperates


----------



## xkirstyx

It's at 8.20 x


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty tonight? Argh so late lol

I just been looking at private gender scan offers here and one place is doing gender scan offer for only £37 tempting lol


----------



## northern_me

Scottish said:


> Exciting northern! Can I ask what is this test and what do you have to do? I hope it's accurate for you xx
> 
> Kirsty what time is your scan? Good luck hope baby cooperates

It's an intelligender test! It's basically just a pee test that reacts with some substance inside a cup. If it turns orange it is a girl, green is a boy. It is supposed to have a 89% accuracy rate, higher if you get a girl result. From what I read online, you are also supposed to get a more accurate result the further along in pregnancy you are. A lot of the wrong results seem to be women taking it around 10wks, even though the test says it's fine to do so.


----------



## Scottish

Oh I have seen a lot on here about that test. I hope it's accurate for you xx


----------



## Beanonorder

That's exciting Northern. 5 more months til we find out how accurate it is!! 

Kirsty I hope your scan goes well. Its just about my bedtime so I suppose I'll have to wait til the morning to find out how it went! 

Perplexed I'm glad you weren't disappointed at not seeing the gender. 

I'm having a really hard time coping with everything going on in my life at the moment. I was a really crappy teacher this afternoon and that just made me feel worse. I'm just finding it so tough to separate my personal things from everything else. And then I come home unhappy so I'm irritable with dd. And she doesn't deserve that. I just want to stop the world and get off for a breather...


----------



## Scottish

Sorry beanonorder :( :hugs: is your oh still not talking? I really hope things get better soon. Hard times are not nice but hopefully things will get easier and better for you v soon xxx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- So excited for your scan today! :) I hope it goes great. I will definitely check back to see what you are having. I am sorry to hear you had a bleed again. I do hope it was short and doesn't return.

Northern- I keep thinking that you are having a girl. Congrats on your intelligender results.

Perplexed- Even if baby didn't cooperate on revealing gender, I bet it was wonderful to see that sweet baby. :)

Counting- I am so glad to hear that you haven't had another big bleed, and I hope it stays that way.

Happy 15 weeks Button! 

Beanonorder- I feel for you! I was teaching last year before we moved. And I know exactly how you feel especially because I also taught while pregnant with my son. It's just tough. It's a lot to have stuff going on at home and then have to go teach the next day. You have absolutely no time to recover from your problems and the school day is just packed with constant stuff. So you just have to push your issues to the side (even if you feel they are staring you in the face) and keep going like everything is fine. Sometimes, I'd look forward to the weekend just to have time to deal with things going on at home. My husband and I also fought a lot during my pregnancy with my son. He is much more understanding this time around, but it was rough and there were days I just wanted to call in "sick" and take a personal day. I think I did do that one day. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope that your stresses go away soon and that you and your husband can work through the issues so that your home life settles.

I had a crazy dream last night that I already had my daughter and she was 3. ;) But she still didn't have a name! My mom and I were sitting there and I whispered to her, "Let's just call her Colleen, okay?" She was a cute little girl with little brown curls. That's a long way off, but it was a very funny dream. I hope everyone is doing great! 

Christina- Your appointment is today, isn't it? I hope it goes great for you and your nerves settle about it!


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah tonight Scottish! Today is going sooooooo slow!!!!! That's a fab price I would so get it! Then again my hospital won't tell you the gender. My scan is £80 and it's the people from the hospital who do the scan x


----------



## Christina86

RebeccaR19 said:


> Christina- Your appointment is today, isn't it? I hope it goes great for you and your nerves settle about it!

Yes, it is at 2pm today. I have some distractions right now as I have classes up until I leave for the appt. My nerves have calmed a little but not 100%. :shrug:


----------



## Scottish

Good luck today Christina :) 

Kirsty oh said no :( he says we can just wait since we will get told for free at 20 week scan. He is usually the inpatient one as well lol. 4 weeks today!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw that sucks!!!! I'm sure the 4 weeks will fly by


----------



## Christina86

Thanks. My classmates
Have seemed to be able to calm me down. =]. They all have a way of talking through things. I guess that's the joy of being in a room full of soon to be social workers =]. 

I left my bag in my car. Has my money in it. I am hungry! But I got to campus later than I wanted to so its too far of a walk for my lazy self to get money. I guess I'll just have to wait until my next class is over with.


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck on your scans Kristy & Christina!

Bean: I'm sorry things have been so difficult. I really hope that you're able to relax and feel good soon though I understand how difficult it must be. Hang in there hun :hugs:

Rebecca: it was so worth it to see baby! I was so worried as I haven't felt anything yet and as soon as the ob scanned I asked if baby's ok. She said baby's great and a bit too active to let me see anything, such a relief! 

I think you really want to name your daughter Colleen! And feel like December is a long time to wait to decide! I hope your DH can bring up the names conversation sooner.

Scottish: exactly 4 weeks till my anomaly scan too...and that's where I will find out the gender (if we find out), DH may come with so if he does we'll ask not to be told. 

My migraine is so much better today, I've had it since Saturday but I got to have a nap earlier which I think helped a lot.


----------



## Button#

It's ages until my anomaly scan, 6 weeks yesterday. I have a midwife appointment next week but it's just a boring one.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Button, are you going to find out the gender then? I can't remember. I'm glad I finally got DH to agree to the early private scan! I can't wait to find out, I'm so excited for Saturday! We're paying $100 and when I mentioned it to the nurse at my doctor's office yesterday she didn't seem to think very much of the idea ("and you're NOT coming to our office for this?" lol sorry lady), but I don't care! 

Northern I am SO curious whether your test will turn out to be right! How exciting! How does your DD feel about it, does she want one or the other? I just think little girls are the best (teenage girls not so much! ). I wish I felt like there was a chance we're having a girl, but I am 99.5% sure it's a boy. 

Trying to look busy at work is the worst.  I can't wait for this week to be over so I can train my replacement and move on with my life. :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I really do. I just feel like the name is decided. I was trying not to get attached. But that's the problem with my husband wanting me to wait and telling me to think of names in the meantime. I'm just now coming up with ways to convince him that the name is chosen so that he happily accepts it. My son has also helped to choose the name, and I think that might help things. My in-laws will be here Thursday and I already know they will want to discuss the name. But I am not going to tell them what I'm thinking of. I do wonder, though, if it will pressure him into talking about it with me sooner. Plus, I also wonder if he'll want to talk about it after the 4D scan on Nov. 8th once we've seen the baby's face and know the gender for sure.

Waiting until December isn't easy. But then I also thought that if we do decide on the name then, we can come up with some cute Christmas present to wrap up as the name reveal. And I feel if we make it fun and exciting instead of just telling them at random, they might be less likely to say if they don't like it...especially if I get it printed on something as a gift. ;) I really don't care if other people don't like a name I choose, but I don't want anyone influencing my husband.


----------



## Button#

Tara - yes I am! I'm sorry the nurse was funny with you, there's no need for her to be rude.

Rebecca - that must be annoying.


----------



## xkirstyx

Omg I'm getting soooo nervous! Feel so sick. This time in two hours I'll be having me scan!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Kirsty xx

Tara how rude of that nurse to judge. Not her position to judge where you get scanned lol anyway like you said who cares hehe

Rebecca I really hope your hubby agrees with your name choice as you seem set on that name x


----------



## xanzaba

Tara- my doctor has 2 locations, and one time I went to get an ultrasound at the location where I usually don't go, and ended up loving the tech. Now, when I schedule a scan I have to insist that I want to go to the other location, and it is such a hassle! I don't know why on earth they would care to which office I go, but they do. I guess it is their livelihood, but a scan is a scan.


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck with your scan kirsty!

We're all getting closer to our anomoly/gender scans, exciting! They'll hopefully look even more like babies :D I've got mine 3 weeks today, we're staying team yellow this time, but I'm hoping I don't buckle! 

Been very bleh today, my toddler has been very hard work, crying any time things don't happen as she wants, and at other times sheer delight...it's exhausting. I'm so unmovitated about everything and rarely feel my baby so don't even feel pregnant :( 
Just want to curl up in a ball tonight and have everything leave me alone for a while :( I'm hoping both my daughter's behaviour and my current mood are both only phases.


----------



## Christina86

I wasn't acheduled for a scan today my next scan is at 18-20 weeks. I have to make the appt before I leave. Anyway. They used the Doppler. Baby's heartbeat at a strong 150. I wish I could have seen the baby but I am calmer just hearing the heartbeat =]


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am very excited about Kirsty's scan (my DD1 and her daughter are the same age and we were in the same BnB group for December 2010 babies)

I am feeling OK today - did a Pumpkin hunt with my girls and did a lot of walking. My pelvis hurts a bit now.

It is half term here and I have the full week off work. We are going shopping tomorrow for some craft supplies, Thursday we are going to a halloween event with crafts and cooking. Friday we are going to soft play and then a halloween party in the evening with DD1. I think I will be thankful for a week back at work to rest!


----------



## Button#

I'm enjoying half term as well. My LOs playgroups are all closed and we've been having pyjama days and playing at home. Normally drives me mad to be stuck in with DS but I've been so tired that I've enjoyed not having to walk back up the hill to come home.


----------



## sharnw

Yay Kirsty so exciting :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Is a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yaaay Kirsty congrats! :blue: What do your kiddos think?


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on team blue! :D


----------



## Scottish

Aww congrats Kirsty so happy for you and even more impatient hehe xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Kiddies don't know they are in bed sleeping so can't tell them till the morning.


----------



## xkirstyx

I put some pics on the fb page x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congrats Kirsty!! Yay! Was it big sister who wanted a baby brother? I know one of them got their wish. ;)


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Kirsty! When I went to sleep last night I decided it was going to be a boy!! 

Greygirl it sounds like we feel about the same way. The LOs really are challenging at this age. 
Dh and I are talking, friendly even. But he's still sleeping on the couch and has refused the counselling. He told me yesterday he is still in two minds whether to leave. He also keeps saying he feels like we need a break so can we find ourselves and learn to appreciate each other. Our situation is such a long story because so much has happened over the course of our marriage. I just told him that I can't be left in limbo and he needs to make a decision now. 
I am just going to keep busy at work and focus on my students. Then come home and be there for dd. I have to accept that I can't control this situation.


----------



## Christina86

Congrats kirsty! That's exciting! 

I got the flu shot today also at my appt and my goodness does my arm hurt loLove

My dog is being extra clingly lately. It's driving me nuts. If I am sitting on the couch she lays on top of me and if I am laying down on the couch (on my back) she lays and her head actually goes right where baby is. Laying in bed I try to be on my side - sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't- she seems to enjoy curing up right by my stomach. If I move her she comes back. I love my dog to death but wow... Need some space.


----------



## counting

Ladies, any good ideas for positive activities to do while on bed rest, and parenting a 16 month old? I am worried I am going to become depressed or develop a clinically significant type of anxiety because I am laying on the couch all day in my pajamas watching netflix and worrying about the complications with the pregnancy. I am too afraid to do anything in case I start hemorrhaging again.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on team blue kristy! 

Counting: could you maybe read books or play games with your LO? it is so hard when you keep worrying, I know because I was in the same position and just stayed in bed watching tv for weeks. Is there anyone that can keep you company? I watched a lot of Gilmore girls last pregnancy, it used to be one of my favorite shows when I was younger!


----------



## Tove

Congrats kirsty! :)

That doesn't sound like fun Counting! Do you think getting dressed and doing your makeup would make you feel any better? I know I usually feel a little better when I'm having a bad day to at least get ready a little instead of staying in my pajamas all day. Have you tried crocheting? There's so many cute things to do, especially for a baby! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

As for me I'm having my trans vaginal scan today to look at the lump in my abdomen. Hoping it's nothing serious and that I get to see baby a little!


----------



## Button#

Congrats Kirsty!

Counting - maybe take a look on Pinterest for ideas to occupy your LO. There's loads of ideas on there.


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Kirsty :)


----------



## xanzaba

Counting- I love the idea of learning to crochet, and agree that getting dressed/dolled up, even just sometimes, sounds like good advice. I know when I was on bedrest, my favorite thing was reading guilty pleasure novels- light page turners!

Tove- good luck today, I hope everything is okay. 

I have an ultrasound today. It's been awhile and I've had 2 bleeds since the last one, so I am a bit nervous. It'll be good to see bubs.


----------



## Perplexed

I agree with getting dressed and doing your make up. Always makes me feel better when I'm sick or down! 

Crochet or any other craft ideas are fun. My friend made her baby a quilt. Right now I'm working on a scrapbook with dd's ultrasound pics and other mementos and soon I'll start adding her newborn pics up to 1 year or so. I'm planning to do the same with the new baby. It's really interesting and very easy to get creative with it. All supplies can be purchased online so that makes it even easier to get started. 

Good luck with you scan xanzaba :hugs:

Edit: 16 weeks today! I think 2nd tri has been fast...maybe because things have been busier lately.


----------



## Tove

I'm back from my ultrasound now. The doctor couldn't find the lump in my abdomen, he also couldn't see the right ovary so maybe that was the lump my regular doctor felt last week. He booked me for a new ultrasound next week to find the ovary and I hope they do. He mentioned it could have been a cyst on the ovary and didn't seem too concerned which feels good, but I want a clear answer before I can relax 100%.

He did show me the baby a little bit which was so nice!! He didn't specifically show me the gender but I think I saw a little penis flash by ;) It could have been something completely different I saw because it was so quick. Only one week until I find out!


----------



## Eidson23

Congrats Kirsty!! Fellow team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

Eidson!!!! I was trying to remember who it was I was team blue with!!!! Haha thank you xxx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- I am so glad your scan went well and he didn't find anything serious! That is such great news. :) Fun to see baby too and possibly have spotted the gender. If it is a boy, that will be the third boy so far. I am the lone girl bump for now (except possibly Northern..who I am pretty sure is also having a girl). lol 

Counting- I like the idea of learning to crochet or even knit. Or having your child bring books to you to read. I don't know if you like writing. I love writing. Although, I was an English major. But I'd be writing stories and other things like that for fun if I was on bed rest. I'd probably write stories for my son and then read them to him. 

Perplexed- Happy 16 weeks! I agree with you. It feels like 2nd tri is going by fast. It feels much faster this time than last time. However, I am also not waiting for it to be over like I was with 1st tri. Maybe that's why it feels fast.

I am 17 weeks today and an onion now. I don't like being an onion. I went to another site that said I am a pear. I suppose I'll take that. Neither one of those seem bigger than an avocado to me, though. Maybe I'll have to go check out the produce section in the grocery store and see. I'm getting more and more excited because it feels like my 3D scan is right around the corner. I can't wait to see baby's sweet little face.


----------



## xkirstyx

When's your scan again Rebecca? X


----------



## RebeccaR19

It's next Saturday, November 8th.


----------



## Christina86

This is my procrastinating on studying for a test that I have in an hour.... 

At the doctor yesterday I saw the sign for the 3D/4D scan. The package costs $100 and we will get a CD with the pictures. I think it is totally worth it. I think I'm going to do it! We have a scan at 18w3d and then that would be the last one until the third trimester when they check the position of the baby (I can't remember the week that she said at the moment). The scan can be done starting at 26 weeks, so I will set it up for around then. =)


----------



## sarahok

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA since I got back from my trip, everything's been craziness. We had our gender reveal party last Wednesday. Funny story, I just assumed my doctor would be doing an ultrasound at the 15 week appointment, and I also just assumed she would be able to confirm what they had told me at the place I got the NT scan at 12.5 weeks. You know, surely it would have just grown and developed more by then, right? So I invited my family and a few super close friends over for that evening. Well, turns out she wasn't going to do an ultrasound unless something seemed to be wrong, and she didn't think her lower tech equipment would be able to determine gender yet! So I explained my mistake and predicament, and she said, " Well, we can go take a look, but I doubt we'll be able to see anything." So she was looking around and said, "Well I see an umbilical cord. I guess if I had to guess, I would say boy, but, there's really no telling. Oh, wait. Oooooh, ok. That's a penis. Definitely a penis. Well, you're either having a boy or your girl has a penis." I was cracking up! Whew! 

Okay, well I doubt I will be able to read the 50+ pages since I've been gone, but I will make a valiant effort to at least read the last dozen or so! :D


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies - all these blue bumps! I have pretty sure I am going to find out this time but my scan isn't until the 27th Nov &#128542;. I feel like I am having a girl - I keep on studying my 12 week scan to see if I can see a nub but there is so much going on with feet and cord I just can't tell grrrr hate waiting now I have decided to find out. 

Am glad everyone that has had scans has had everything go ok. It is so hard to keep on top of this thread it moves so fast lol! Especially overnight as when as I am in the uk and that is when all you lovely ladies stateside are awake and posting &#128540;. 

Glad everyone is ok and everything is going well - I am up to an Avocado tomorrow. Get to hear to the heartbeat next week haven't heard it yet and I can't wait &#128525;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My scan where we should know the gender is the 8th too.

Has anyone done the baking soda test? I've never done that, I'm bored and I need to do something to pass the time.

I think everything is pointing to girl for me though. I think we even have a girls and boys name now which is a first for us!


----------



## Eidson23

All the midwives tales said girl for my wife, including the baking soda test. We're having a boy ;) :blue:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hi Sarah! I was just wondering where you were a few days ago. Congrats on your boy! :) Good to see you back here.

Amelie- I did the baking soda test, but it was wrong. It fizzled majorly. But most of my other gender predictors pointed to girl.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- That's how it was with me last time too! Literally everything pointed to girl and I had a boy.


----------



## northern_me

Baking soda test said girl for me. Same as the intelligender. 

First ultrasound tomorrow and I have apparently convinced myself that I definitely didn't take enough folic acid and vomited up too many of my nutrients to have a perfectly healthy baby. And there is definitely something genetically wrong, too. Anxiety = danger zone.


----------



## xkirstyx

Hey Sarah! Welcome to team blue!!! Congrats hun  

Northern would you be able to update the first page with who's having what?


----------



## Perplexed

Ladies I have a question about bp. I worry so much about preg induced hypertension and preeclampsia as my mom had preeclampsia in her pregnancy with me. 

My bp reading at my appointment was raised (last month), it was 130/(normal range lower number), but when checked again, it was okay. I'd been stuck in bad traffic that day and felt dizzy going in. 

Yesterday, it was 120/87. The nurse didn't say anything (different hospital anyway) but I think 87 is the highest I've ever seen it? I feel a bit short breathed these days...could that be related?


----------



## sarahok

So reading through the posts I missed...I would love to join the FB group, but when I followed the link it said it didn't exist or I didn't have permission. Any other way to get added? My email is [email protected] if that will allow someone to "invite" me.


----------



## Eidson23

Perplexed-you short breathed-ness is probably related to the amount of blood you are now pumping through your body now that your pregnant. That blood circulates through your lungs as well and it is an adjustment...causing shortness of breath. It's very normal, and 120/87 is completely normal for blood pressure also. If it were 120/90 it would just be at the "high" range, so I wouldn't be worried. Also be aware that anxiety for any reason can cause your blood pressure to temporarily go up higher than where yours normally is.


----------



## xkirstyx

Sarah the group is set to secret now I think so for you to join it would need to be set back to open for you to get in. I'm sure that's how it works anyway x


----------



## Scottish

Perplexed I second Eidson. Your bp is perfect! And yes extra blood could cause breathlessness. Also your womb is getting bigger and moving up so this causes all your organs to squish up and your lungs which causes breathlessness. I remember when I gave birth to my ds and I stood up after to shower it was like I was taking my first breath. My lungs felt so open and clear lol after been squished up for nine months. 

Congrats on your boy sarah


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! 

I got breathless much later last time so I wasn't sure...but I'm showing a lot earlier lol.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies, sorry I've been away a few days. Just been really tired and achy after work so no energy to post. 

Kirsty congrats on your baby boy!! 

Northern can't wait to hear about your ultrasound. 

My back pain has gotten pretty bad lately. Yesterday it was mostly in my left and is starting much earlier in the day. I'm almost positive it's sciaica and the numbness in my leg is growing some. I'm starting an Aqua Zumba class tonight hoping the water will help. 

I'll post again later after class.


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope your back feels better after class Dini :)

16 week midwife appointment in the UK tomorrow - any idea what to expect? I've forgotten so much from last time!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, thank you for letting us know how things are going. I wish I knew what to say in comfort. It's so hard not knowing what's going to happen, especially having to be strong for your DD. I truly hope this all works out for the best for you. :hugs:

Sarah, good to see you! Congrats on team blue! :blue: I'm so glad your doc was accommodating! :)

I feel like I'm already team blue--I keep forgetting it hasn't been confirmed yet! :haha: Come on, Saturday! I'm still uncomfortable at the thought of having a boy, but at least once I'm sure I can start mentally adjusting & finding cute boy stuff to fawn over. :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Sarah I invited you to join the group via your email address. I hope it works! 

I had a good day yesterday. This morning has unfortunately been crappy. I've been reading this amazing book on marriage and it's given me excellent insight into our problems - and hope to actually improve things. And then this morning dh told me he has a job interview. Which is good obviously but I have this gut feeling that if he gets it he's going to move out... He might claim it's to give us a break but I am almost sure that of he moves out now he it will be for good. I want to show him the book and for him to have the same hope but I am not sure it will go down the right way. And then when I left for work my e-bike just died so I had to push it home and spend half an hour trying to get a taxi. 
I'm 17 weeks today and I'm so occupied with other things that half the time I have to remind myself I'm pregnant. 

Ok, enough pity party! Time for happy thoughts. I have good things in my life too.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder I also wish I knew what to say to give you comfort but I dont. You are a strong woman and will get through this. I hope you can get through to DH and can work things out. And I'm glad you aren't forgettimg about the good things! So sorry about your bike though. What a pain!!

Class was fun but not quite the workout is hoped but still the water felt good and was easy on my bad ankle and my back. 

My friend who I had lunch with last month and is 5 weeks ahead of me in pregnancy found out last week at her 20 week ultrasound that the baby had died. I'm still in shock and feel so terrible for her. She went in expecting to see her baby and instead had to go be induced for labor. Then still had to have a d&c because the placenta didn't completely detach. I can't even imagine how devastated she must be and of course it scared me. I just have to keep reminding myself that I'm doing what is in my power to keep baby healthy and reminding myself to try not to worry as it will affect baby. I'm so sad that I lost my pregnancy buddy :-(


----------



## Beanonorder

Ah dini I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. During my first pregnancy I also had a friend who was two weeks ahead of me and when she was 18 weeks she sent me the most heart-wrenching email to say her little girl had been born sleeping. I later found out that the baby had Turner's syndrome. It was really hard because I didn't want to make her feel worse but at the same time I couldn't exactly hide my pregnancy. I am happy to say that she now has her rainbow baby, I hope your friend gets hers too.


----------



## sharnw

Dini :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry to read about your friend :cry: xxxxxooooo


----------



## Perplexed

So sorry to hear about your friend Dini :hugs:

Bean, I wish I knew what to say in comfort. Hang in there. We are all here for you!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for everyone's support. Keep sharing your happy and exciting pregnancy news! That makes me feel better and reminds me I have something to look forward to!


----------



## ssjad

Congratulations on more boys for the group! I'm sure I'll be having a boy too.
Perplexed a bottom number over 100 is high. 87 is fine.
Beanonorder, keep hanging in there!
Dini, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Devastating!
Sorry if I've missed any other big news...


----------



## Button#

Dini so sorry about your friend.

Beanonorder I hope you can work things out.

Greygirl I know they'll check urine and blood pressure but I can't remember what else. Mine's next week.


----------



## xanzaba

Dini- sorry for your friend.

Beanorder, I hope this all works out for the best. 

AFM- I had a good scan yesterday. The clot continues to change shape so the tech couldn't say it looked bigger or smaller, but at least it wasn't obviously bigger after all the bleeding I had. Baby is huge- measuring one week ahead, weighing in at 7 oz. I'm afraid I am due a big baby- I was 3 weeks late and weighed in at 11 pounds! My sister who was 3 weeks early was 9 pounds. 

Not sure where baby is getting the weight from, still haven't gained a pound, so I'm starting to eat more high calorie, nutritious foods like nuts and avocado. I've been reading about the effect of added sugar in soy and almond milk, and I'm sure that switching from almond milk to lactose free milk has contributed to slower/non-existent weight gain. I read that at 18 weeks your appetite picks up, so I'm sure I am fretting for nothing.


----------



## Christina86

Dini I am so sorry about your friend.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

xanzaba said:


> Dini- sorry for your friend.
> 
> Beanorder, I hope this all works out for the best.
> 
> AFM- I had a good scan yesterday. The clot continues to change shape so the tech couldn't say it looked bigger or smaller, but at least it wasn't obviously bigger after all the bleeding I had. Baby is huge- measuring one week ahead, weighing in at 7 oz. I'm afraid I am due a big baby- I was 3 weeks late and weighed in at 11 pounds! My sister who was 3 weeks early was 9 pounds.
> 
> Not sure where baby is getting the weight from, still haven't gained a pound, so I'm starting to eat more high calorie, nutritious foods like nuts and avocado. I've been reading about the effect of added sugar in soy and almond milk, and I'm sure that switching from almond milk to lactose free milk has contributed to slower/non-existent weight gain. I read that at 18 weeks your appetite picks up, so I'm sure I am fretting for nothing.

Don't worry about weight gain - I weighed the same as pre pregnancy at 32 weeks with DD2 (I am naturally quite slim) I gained 10lb in total and DD2 was 7lb 7oz and very healthy.

My lack of weight gain was due to my super healthy gestational diabetes diet. I ate soooooooo many nuts, loads of cheese, avocado and pints of milk. And I still didn't gain.

It is when you are getting ketones in your urine your body is saying it needs help and eat more.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, Amelie- good to know about the ketones. They do a dip stick every 4 weeks and so far so good.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Heartbreaking news about your friend. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. That has to be so tough to endure.

Xanzaba- I am glad you had a great scan. And maybe your baby just had a growth spurt. :) My son always had a greater weight estimate than what he really was. The last ultrasound was WAY off saying that he weighed 9 lbs. He ended up being born at 7 lbs 6 oz.

Tara- I am excited for your scan on Saturday! You might just join the ranks of those on team blue. :) Can't wait!

These pregnancy dreams are off the chain. Last night I had a dream that I was touring Las Angeles with Jim Parsons (Sheldon Cooper from Big Bang Theory). And then I couldn't figure out how I got out there. And then other random people who I haven't spoken to or thought of in years are popping up in my dreams especially one old work place where I hated working. I keep dreaming about it and they keep begging me to come back and I say, "You treat your employees like garbage. No!" It's crazy! 

My in-laws are arriving today! I'm pretty excited. The last visit we had with them was amazing. And my MIL and I seem to be getting past some of the other issues and drama, and it's been awhile since she has said anything to me that I have found offensive. I hope to continue to move forward with her in a positive way. I know they are going to want to discuss baby names. They did last time they were here, and we didn't even know the gender then. It will either pressure my husband into it or he will just shut it down altogether. We'll see!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope Northern is OK. Anyone know what time her scan is and what timezone she is in?


----------



## Scottish

That's so heart breaking dini :( I hope she is ok and has her rainbow baby soon xxxx:hugs:

Oh Amelie I forgot she had her scan today. She lives in Canada so I am not sure how far behind they are to uk time?


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry about your friend Dini, so devastating for them :( 

Congrats on all the team blues. Any other team yellows out there? 

My 16 week appointment went well, urine and blood pressure fine, blood test results normal and they listened to the heartbeat on my request! (My lack of feeling movements regularly had made me check out and believe the baby had died) Very relieved to hear the baby so quickly and clearly! 

Good luck to those who's scans are coming up, under 3 weeks for mine!


----------



## northern_me

I'm in Newfoundland time zone  GMT-03:30

My ultrasound is in an hour!


----------



## Scottish

Excited for you northern! :D


----------



## GreyGirl

northern_me said:


> I'm in Newfoundland time zone  GMT-03:30
> 
> My ultrasound is in an hour!

Best of luck with the scan, I hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## Eidson23

FINALLY Northern!! I'm impatiently waiting :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck Northern. Finally getting to see your baby!


----------



## Tove

Good luck northern!!


----------



## counting

Thanks ladies for all the support and suggestions. Yesterday I painted the props for LO's Halloween costume so I felt a lot more productive being able to do something, and it didn't involve stressing my body at all. Today, who knows, but I hopefully can get something else done. I am going to start knitting a baby blanket once I have the 20 week ultrasound as long as everything is OK, so 2 more weeks. I've already got it planned out, pending boy or girl news.


----------



## stripeycat5

Good luck Northern so glad you finally get to see your bubba!

Dini I am so sorry for your friend what an awful thing to go through :cry:

Rebecca I also keep on having wierd dreams that mostly involve *ahem :blush: sex..bloody shifts means my oh is working a lot so maybe I am craving :sex: at the moment!

I did the baking soda test and it didn't fizzle so another sign for a girl - think I am going to find out for sure as I keep on thinking about it all the time! I put my 12w scan on another forum and everyone said they saw a girl nub - can't wait to find out now!!:happydance:

Had a good day at work today - my colleague tried to find the heartbeat with the doppler she uses for leg clinic but it wasn't working very well and we didn't have long to try and find it. Have got a midwife appointment next week so not too worried. My colleague was a midwife 20 years ago so is probably a bit out of practice lol!


----------



## northern_me

It's a boy!!!! It's a boy!!!!!! I am so FREAKING excited!!!!! 


Or, at least I'm pretty sure it's a boy and the ultrasound tech fumbled and said "he's making a liar out of me!" when he wouldn't move. When we came out, OH goes "it's a boy, isn't it?". We still don't know for sure but I'm 95% certain. 

My due date is moved to March 30th but I'm staying right here with you April ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Awwww beautiful picture! I am glad all is well.

Did you see boy bits?


----------



## Tove

Congrats northern! What a cute little face!! :)

Yes please stay here with us in the april group!


----------



## stripeycat5

Yayyyy another blue bump! Congratulations Northern x


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaaay for blue bump northern! Got a feeling there will be a lot of team blues! :-D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Who has the next gender scan?


----------



## Christina86

Congrats northern!

My scan is Nov 26th. Tech. they would be able to tell the gender but we aren't asking to find out. This one is going to be tough!


----------



## Eidson23

YAY!!! Another team :blue: :happydance: congrats Northern!!! <3


----------



## stripeycat5

We have our scan on the 27th Nov soooo long to wait!&#128553;


----------



## northern_me

I'm still not keeping my fingers crossed. Guaranteed it comes out a girl. I want a boy so bad. I was so certain in there and now I'm not sure now that I'm away from it. She did say He though. We'll see. Still team yellow for now I guess


----------



## RebeccaR19

northern_me said:


> It's a boy!!!! It's a boy!!!!!! I am so FREAKING excited!!!!!
> 
> 
> Or, at least I'm pretty sure it's a boy and the ultrasound tech fumbled and said "he's making a liar out of me!" when he wouldn't move. When we came out, OH goes "it's a boy, isn't it?". We still don't know for sure but I'm 95% certain.
> 
> My due date is moved to March 30th but I'm staying right here with you April ladies!

Oh wow! I thought you might be a pink bump with me. But I am so happy for you. That's so exciting! I love my little boy to pieces. He is so much fun! I'm glad you are staying here. ;)


----------



## chippyslady

I am incredibly late but I wondered if you ladies would mind if I joined? I'm due April 12th. Anomaly and gender scan on November 26th. I can't wait!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on possibly team blue! Lots of little boys coming in April. 
My scan is November 18th, but I'm staying team yellow, so won't know if we'll be joining the blue team or pink team til April!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I made some purchases today. ;) I was going to wait until after my 3D scan but I had $50 in Kohl's cash. And these were on sale and the last ones there. I thought they were too cute to pass up. One made me think of an April bunny. Loved it!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-30 16.36.24.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a great scan Northern!


----------



## Scottish

Congrats northern how exciting! Did you see boy bits as well? I would be so frustrated right now being unsure if really boy or girl lol .


----------



## counting

Anatomy scan in 2 weeks, November 13th!


----------



## northern_me

I saw two distinct white lines that looked absolutely nothing like what I'm seeing on google for girl pics, and not at all like DD was. We both thought boy and she said it. I have no idea. SO confused. I always thought two lines were a boy and 3 was a girl, but now I can't seem to find where I read that! Second guessing ourselves!


----------



## Perplexed

Oh northern I'm so glad you got to see your baby! I hope you'll get to know for sure if you're having a boy or a girl soon.

Rebecca those are cute outfits definitely suitable for a girly april bunny :) the dream with Sheldon is amazing lol!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome chippyslady! Always nice to have more ladies join us. 

Northern I'm so glad you finally got your scan and all is well. Sorry about the frustration of not knowing though. 
Greygirl I'll be waiting along with you to find out the sex! 

Rebecca those outfits are gorgeous! 

I took dd to the Halloween party at my school last night. I wasn't ready for just how badly she reacted to everyone! Party also wasn't what most of us expected so we only stayed for an hour.


----------



## Scottish

Oh northern that is frustrating! Did you ask the tech not to say the gender? Maybe she refers to all as 'he' I know any baby thing I read online here from nhs refers to baby as she. I don't know about the line thing. I know a girl is three lines as I've seen that on here but unsure on boy. When I had my gender scan with ds we seen the balls and willy lol i know some seen three dots for a boy as well like a triangle.
Xxx


----------



## counting

My son you could obviously see a penis sticking out, no real lines, but I don't know. I would ask the doctor, it gets put in the ultrasound report... LMAO. But I am impatient and so far away from playing on team yellow.


----------



## Dini

Congrats on the good scan northern! I'm so happy all is good!! My gut says boy to tell you the truth. 

Welcome chippyslady! Happy to have you here!!

My gender scan is November 19th so just under 3 weeks. Looks like lots of us are having them around then. 

My back and hip and leg are hurting so bad now. It hurt so bad at work today I almost called the midwife but used a warm blanket and it eased up just a bit. It hurt so bad I thought I was going to get sick. It's mostly In my hip and leg now with some in my lower back. 

I'm off for a few days so hopefully I'll feel better for a few days.


----------



## sharnw

Cute outfits Rebecca :)

Congrats on your scan Northern :dance:

Counting yay not long for you :)

Dini hope your days off, you can give your hip and back some good rest and it starts to feel better :flower:

Afm, Babys kicks are getting noticeable now :dance: 
If I press down a little, I can also feel the kicks with my hand. So delicate :cloud9:


----------



## ssjad

Welcome chippyslady! What have you been doing for the last few weeks?


----------



## Perplexed

welcome chippslady

I'm so tired and dd won't sleep. my sister's wedding was earlier and my feet feel destroyed because of heels. and my knee also isn't too happy.


----------



## Scottish

Welcome chippslady :flower:

I am just home from my 16 week antenatal appointment. All is well and met my mw who will be with me for the rest of pregnancy and she's nice! When pregnant with ds I had anti e antibody so had to be induced on due date. She's sent a blood sample today to check if still present and if it is then I have to go see consultant but it's likely another due date induction! 
She used the Doppler and the hb is lovely and clear and very loud lol even heard a kick in Doppler :D
Next appointment with mw is in 6 weeks


----------



## Perplexed

Glad to hear your appointment went well Scottish <3


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I had a 3D ultrasound when I found out with my son. So, it was very clear that he had boy parts. I don't remember what the 2D ultrasound looked like, and I don't have any pictures of it either. I got curious and I was looking at ultrasound pictures of boys, and I did see a few where the most distinct part of the boy part were 2 white lines. So glad you finally got to see your baby. You waited long enough! And the ultrasound picture looks great.

Dini- I hope you can get some rest and that your pain subsides. Glad to hear you have a few days off to recoup.

Scottish- Glad your appointment went well. Hope your blood work comes back normal this time.

Perplexed- I don't know why children fight off sleep. It makes no sense. They need to understand the beauty of it. I hope your daughter did sleep and you got your rest! 

Welcome chippyslady!

My in-laws are here now, and I'm enjoying some extra help! Love it! They haven't mentioned little girl's name yet. I wonder if my husband said something to them. I got out my doppler last night and we all listened to the baby. She was very active. So they got to hear kicks, movement, and the HB. It was fun! I still have to figure out what I am going to be for Halloween. My husband is being Iron Man and my son is being Captain America. I can't find my own superhero costume that would look normal. My son wants me to be a cat. I was going to have my bump be a gumball machine, but I couldn't find what I needed to make the costume. I'm sure I'll figure something out.
Happy Halloween, Everyone!


----------



## Christina86

Hi! 
Despite the fact that I have classes today I actually have energy. I fell asleep at like 8:45 last night, woke up once, and actually fell right back to sleep after using the bathroom. So exciting! 

It is freezing here. It is around 30 right now, with a high of 40 and dropping back down into the 30's for the "trick or treating forecast" Brr... 

My parents sent me a box that had a NY style crumb cake in it. They don't sell entenmanns cakes or donuts here in Iowa so I was really excited! :happydance: My husband and I are also in the process of planning our trip for after finals week ends. We are heading to the East Coast. My biggest fear is driving in December. The weather can be so unpredictable!!! We are going to visit his Aunt and Uncle in Atlanta. So Georgia here we come.... 

We will be going to New York for a baby shower in March when I am on spring break. 

Sometimes it stinks when all of your family is on the east coast and you're in the midwest. But I like Iowa, so I can't complain too much. :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaR19

We just got our orders today. We are staying here! I am kind of relieved because I didn't feel like moving during the 3rd trimester. Now I have to decide if I want to call in and schedule my next appointment with a different doctor now that I know that I will be delivering the baby here.


----------



## Dini

Christina the trips sound like fun and give you something to look forward to! I understand about the driving in December, I'm not quite east coast, I'm in Ohio but I get it. And I love that Crumb cake you are talking about, DH loves it too!

Woke up this morning to DH making bacon and eggs. It's been at least 2 years since he did that. I slept in as I went to bed a bit late and got up at my usual time to use the bathroom, let the dogs out and fed them and went back to bed and slept for almost 3 more hours, it was wonderful! I feel all congested and kinda crummy but the breakfast he's making smells so good I can barely tell I don't feel good lol. Stupid Ohio weather. Also supposed to be cold here about 38 and possible flurries for trick or treat tonight. If it had been last week it would have been 75 degrees (F). Geesh sometimes I wonder why I stay in this state!


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish I was at the midwife yesterday and they don't listen to the heartbeat now till 22 weeks! :-( apart from that everything was fine. Was told I must get checked out by a midwife everytime I have a bleed from now on x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Can we add the genders to the front page? I would love to know what everyone is having :) Its hard for me to keep up with the thread sometimes :) 

Happy Halloween all! I hope its good!


----------



## Scottish

Hi Kirsty I wasn't expecting them to listen to it but they did. It was a student mw and she struggled to find it but the mw took over and found it straight away lol

Yea getting genders added to front page and title would be a fabby idea as I am also loosing track of who has found out and what they having lol


----------



## chippyslady

Thanks everyone for the welcome! I'm so glad to be here! I am going to take some time this weekend to read through the posts and catch up.

ssjad - for the last few weeks I have sort of just been making it through. I suffer from severe anxiety (especially during pregnancy) but I jumped on it the minute I noticed it was bad (5 weeks!!). My OB increased my dosage of Zoloft and I started seeing my therapist again. So, I feel like I am seeing a little bit of light at the end of the tunnel now! Other than that, been dealing with pretty rotten MS again. Still sick, but for the most part, just in the am now. I was sick in the am with DD until the day she was born so, we'll see how this one goes.

I just had my 16 week OB appointment on Wednesday. I got the blood test for spina bifida and I haven't heard anything yet so I'm not sure if that is good news or if it takes a while for the results. I declined all other genetic testing (as we did with DD). We will deal with whatever comes our way and pray that baby is healthy and happy! Oh, and OB found heartbeat after about 10 seconds after we both heard baby moving about!

As I mentioned in my first post, ultrasound is November 26th (the day before Thanksgiving). DH and DD are both coming! DD is excited to see baby on screen and I absolutely can't wait to find out the gender!!!!

Dini - I totally hear you! I am in Chicago and the snowflakes this morning were a surprise even though I heard it was a possibility for today. I will be dressing as a warm, comfy mama to go trick or treating. :)

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you better and going through this journey with you!


----------



## Christina86

So happy! I left school today, missing my last class, because I had a craving for that taziki sauce from the greek restaurant. I got a greek chicken salad, extra sauce, and it was soo sooo soooo good! It's the first time I actually have completed a FULL meal! Success! My only thing was that I forgot to tell them no feta cheese. It is so good but it's unpasteurized so I had to pull as much off as I could. Other than that, I am one happy pregnant person right now LOL. :happydance:


----------



## northern_me

If you want the genders added, pm me same as for the due dates. It is way too difficult to be combing through posts looking for this stuff and I'm very rarely on my laptop to do it as I read it


----------



## northern_me

Feta isn't on the no-no list, is it? I thought it was fine. If not, I've got issues because I've been eating feta like it's going out of style.


----------



## Christina86

My husband told me not to eat it he sent this with it: 

Traditionally feta cheese is made from unpasteurized goat's milk, but you should be fine IF you are eating feta made from pasteurized cow's milk. (Most of the stuff you get in the supermarket, like Athenos brand, is totally safe to eat during pregnancy.)

I didn't see it until after I left so I didn't even think of it.


----------



## Christina86

Since I wasn't sure I took it off. I went through the drive thru.


----------



## Button#

I've started feeling movement, yay!


----------



## Dini

Button# said:


> I've started feeling movement, yay!

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern as far as I know shop bought feta is OK but homemade may not be. 

I'm starting to feel the baby more frequently now. I just love the feeling. I have to soak in all these things because this is definitely my last pregnancy. 

So to update my situation. Dh and I talked more yesterday. He has made it clear that as soon as he gets a job he will be moving out. He keeps insisting it's a separation and it's not for good. He says we have issues and need time to find ourselves and get to know each other again. He thinks this is what needs to be done and is not open to other suggestions. I told him I feel very strongly that if he moves out he will never come back. He insists I'm wrong and we will still be hanging out and in each others lives. I asked for a time frame and first he said he doesn't know and then he said six months. A bit later I realised I'm four months pregnant not three. So I pointed out that the baby will be here in about 5 months. He didn't say anything. He went out last night so today I'm going to bring up revising the time. I want to know before the baby arrives whether there is any hope of saving our marriage. I don't think it's fair to make me cope with a toddler and a newborn on my own while I wait for him to decide. I think I'm being reasonable saying that. 
I have made it clear that I don't agree with his choice but basically I have no option. I am now faced with two choices - give up and let it end or do what I can to remind him why we got married in the first place.


----------



## Scottish

Beanonorderits such a hard decision for you and obviously you know the full circumstances and the issues you have had in your relationship. Maybe just sit down have some quiet time and weigh upthe positives and negatives. If things aren't great and it's causing you to feel very unhappy and don't look to improve then maybe it's time to move On and start fresh. You and your daughter and bump are the most important things to focus on and if that means being a single parent and more happy then maybe it's for the best. I know it's not an easy decision but I really hope things work out for the best and I do think it's not fair on you for him to move out temporary while you struggle with a toddler and newborn and he should be their with you to support you. Do you have any family there? Or is it just the three of you? :hugs:


----------



## northern_me

Oh my gosh, I am going to pay for Trick or Treating with DD tonight. I can barely move now. Plus, we do the Switch Witch and for sure I'm going to end up eating all her discarded treats.


----------



## Beanonorder

Button its just the three of us out here. My parents are talking about coming out for the birth of the new baby. I want an answer from dh because if he is going to insist on 6 months or even if he agrees to my time limit but then we find we are not going to reconcile then I think I will go back home with my parents for the remainder of my maternity leave and summer holidays. That would be 3 or 4 months. I know its not fair to take the kids away from him for so long but at the same time why should I stay here and struggle on my own because of his decisions. 
Its tough and I want to make sure the decisions I make are always in the kids best interest and not out of spite or resentment or anything. Dh had a tough upbringing because of divorce and his parents hating each other and being spiteful. Whatever happens the kids don't deserve to suffer.


----------



## sharnw

Yay button :dance: 
I started feeling mine kick yesterday while I was reclined back on my couch and again today :dance:


----------



## Tove

Beanonorder, I can't even imagine how difficult that must be :hugs: Do you have any friends or family who know about your situation that you can talk too? Sometimes you're so deep into the same thoughts it can be good to get outside support.

Congrats on the movement Button! I also feel my baby move several times per day and it's the best feeling :)


----------



## Button#

Thanks ladies, been waiting so impatiently to feel movement so it feels more real.

Beanonorder I hope things settle down for you soon, one way or another so you can get on with your life. Living in that limbo must be the worst thing.


----------



## Christina86

I told my husband last night that living on the block we do is going to be extra the money for Halloween candy. Spent $40- got large bags of candy 180pieces each (3) and we ran out Half way through. Where I live they do trick or treating only between 6pm and 8pm. You have to have your porch light on or the kids are not allowed to even ring your doorbell. It's efficient. Soooooo many kids lol. We sat outside with our dog. The kids love her. It was also 30 out so very cold. Brr. 

When we got back inside I was lying down and could swear I felt that fluttering feeling again. About the exact same location as last time. I guess it could have been something else but who knows. =] I'll go with it for now. =] I can't wait to feel kicking and movements but im not sure what to expect with that. Plus it's my first and I do have some extra weight so I'm sure I won't feel anything for a while longer.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina that fluttering is almost definitely baby, how fun! I wish we had that many trick-or-treaters, by 8:30 when the adolescent boys were coming I was giving them massive amounts of candy just to get rid of it! 

Beanonorder I hope your DH realizes that he can't possibly be selfish enough to make you deal with a newborn and toddler alone while he decides what he wants to do. I once went through a time in my marriage where I thought being apart was what we needed, and I had no intention of getting divorced, so it's possible he's not totally checked out, just afraid. :hugs: I'm proud of you for putting your kiddoes first through this.

Gender ultrasound in an hour. My bump hasn't grown much the last two weeks, so I have developed an irrational terror that baby's not okay and we're bringing our DD into something horrible. UHG I am ready to be past this fear stage, it's ridiculous!


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder I am so sorry for all of your troubles. I imagine it's so difficult and lonely for you. Men can be so blind and selfish sometimes. I don't think it's unreasonable to go home for several months. The kids would enjoy it and he is the one making the decisions. 

When I got divorced it started as a seperation and it was my decision. I pretty much knew ahead of time it was unlikely we would get back together and it was very hard but it did work out for the best. However we did not have children so that does not even compare. I wish you didn't have to do this but it sounds like you are doing the right things. Keep strong girl and congrats on the babies movement!! 

Tara good luck at your scan! I'm sure everything is fine and your DD will love it! 

Afm, I'm 16 weeks today! Yay! 4 months pregnant now. Getting closer to that half way mark. I want to start stocking up on diapers and such but I refuse to buy anything until closer to 20 weeks.


----------



## Christina86

I also think I'm at a I can't get enough to drink stage. I'm going through the packages of 28 way too quickly. I drink 6 or more a day and my husband also drinks them. I drank 8 bottles of water yesterday!!! If I go a while without having water my mouth feels so dry. I may need to just get a new water bottle. It would be easier to fill up a 32oz bottle a few times. Granted the packages aren't that expensive but it will get that way if I have to buy one every 3-4 days =| they used to last me 2 weeks!

The downfall... Is I have to go to the bathroom quite often. Ha!


----------



## counting

So I had thought I maybe saw a penis on the ultrasound a while back(Though it could easily have been an umbilical cord too, because the ultrasound was taken at a weird angle, through the head and down.). Anyway, last night I had a dream that I had an ultrasound and baby was most definitely a girl. Had no dreams about my sons sex- interesting! I'm so curious to find out, less than 2 weeks now! That being said, I'm also extremely nervous, so worried if everything is going to be alright with the baby. I wish I was finding out now instead of later- I hate the waiting.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I hope you and your husband can work things out. And, if not, you will be able to be with your family when the baby comes. Even though you would be taking the baby away from him, you can't possibly be expected to handle all of that by yourself. That is just too much. I think you are making good choices for you.

Christina- What you described sounds exactly like movement!

Congrats to everyone feeling movement (and even more movement). It's so fun! I'm still eager for the time when baby can be felt from the outside. I can't wait for my husband and son to be able to feel her.

Tara- YAY! Your gender scan is today!!! :happydance: I'm so excited. I can't wait to find out. I understand the fears. I think they happen every time I'm about to have a scan. I'm sure all is well.

Dini- Happy 16 weeks! It's fun actually say 4 months, because you feel pretty far in.

We went trick-or-treating last night as a superhero family. My husband was Iron Man, I found a purple T-shirt with a bat symbol on it and went as my own made-up superhero Bat Mommy, and my son was Captain America. My husband got tons of attention in his costume. One kid even said, "Is that that real Iron Man?" It was too funny. Our apartment complex wasn't very organized with trick-or-treating. So, I don't think anyone knew which apartments to trick or treat at. We saw nobody going around by 6:15. So at 6:30, we went out to a nearby neighborhood, parked and trick-or-treated there. It was a lot of fun.

My MIL and FIL stayed at our apartment to give out candy. But they said only 2 trick-or-treaters came by. Now we still have all this candy plus what my son got last night. But we had fun. We played pin the wand on the witch, had a dance party to Halloween songs like Monster Mash, and my husband carved a ninja turtle pumpkin for our son.

Suddenly, with the start of Halloween, cold weather has rushed into Georgia. I'm loving it because it finally feels like Fall now! I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Christina86

=] exciting! I believe I can feel it even if I'm not laying down. I've been siting down while at a home health visit this morning and twice I had that feeling. Same area. It's also the about the same area where the nurse found the heartbeat on Tuesday. I have had a lot of water this morning but forgot my breakfast so I haven't eaten yet today (and I don't think its gas or anything I used the bathroom. Sorry if tmi) 

Fall weather is wonderful! It's chilly hear. Just going to hit 50 for a high today. But it's nice out. We are going to get our patio furniture in the garage and cover our large table today. Ok. Husband is going to out the furniture in the garage. I'm going to watch. 

I have to cook a large pasta dinner for a family. My husband works with the husband and they just had a baby. They did no testing and their daughter was born with downs. The school started a meal train. Every two days someone brings them a meal. They have two young kids and the baby. So we are making pasta, meatballs, sausage, garlic bread and a salad.


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Tara (is it you that they thought boy at 12 week scan?) if so I can't wait to see if they are right :D xxx

We only had a couple of trick and treaters come Round then it started raining heavy :( so that probably sent them all home early. Have lots of sweets here though lol


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, I am so sorry for what you are going through. I went through a split with DD's bio dad when I was 3 months pregnant and it was terrible. Not so much that the relationship was over (that was the best life decision I've ever made and never shed a tear over it), but the thought of parenting on your own is terrifying. You sound like a strong lady and although this will be hard, I am sure that you will be okay in the end. 

Counting- I am more and more convinced that I was seeing the umbilical cord on our ultrasound. I don't know if this is because I'm too terrified to get my hopes up or if it really was just the umbilical cord. We waited a long time for this baby and I never ever thought it would matter what it is, but I'm concerned when I find out for sure I am going to go through a bit of gender disappointment. Who would have thought? 

We have folded on our girls name. I don't think I can do Adelaide. We are currently making up five names each that we like and comparing it.

Three of what I have right now are Andie, Jessa and Stella. Thoughts?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I really like Stella out of those other names - what has changed your mind on Adelaide?

I think we have girls and boys names now :flower: I will say when we hopefully know the gender next week.

Beanonorder - I can only really reiterate what other have said and I can't imagine how stressful going through this is. 

My DH's father left when he was a tiny baby and he has grown up very balanced and has a decent relationship with his Dad. 

My close friend split with her ex when her 2 kids were very young and they have worked to make sure both parents are involved in the kids lives but have made a clean break in their relationship.


----------



## maggz

Hey all just saying hi and letting you know I'm alive ;) I've hardly been online so I haven't caught up on the thread but based on the last couple of pages...

Beanonorder so sorry this is happening right now. I think it will all work out the way it's supposed to, even if it means you won't be together you'll have two beautiful babies together. Sorry you're going through this stressful time now :hugs:

Someone mentioned the name Stella? I love it! I had actually thought about it too but highly unlikely that I'll use it since this little one is probably a boy. 

I wish I had more of a bump! But last night DH and I dtd and when I laid down after baby was so active it was precious! I felt definite kicks, kinda the first time in positive that it's not gas :haha: :cloud9: 

Anyways, just saying hi! I'll catch up in a week or so :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Everything looked great at the ultrasound and baby is definitely a boy. DD was over the moon seeing him moving around and DH seems excited too. :)


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump Tara! Glad the scan went well.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on another blue bump Tara!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congrats on your boy :blue:, Tara! How great!


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on your blue bump Tara yay :D your dd will love having a little brother! Mine adores her baby bro :D

Amelie when is your scan? Good luck!

Northern Jessa is a lovely name. X

Who else has gender scans coming up? Mine is 3 weeks Tuesday argh hurry up lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My scan is a week today at 10am x


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> Counting- I am more and more convinced that I was seeing the umbilical cord on our ultrasound. I don't know if this is because I'm too terrified to get my hopes up or if it really was just the umbilical cord. We waited a long time for this baby and I never ever thought it would matter what it is, but I'm concerned when I find out for sure I am going to go through a bit of gender disappointment. Who would have thought?

I'm sure it would be awesome either way!With my son my DH wanted a little girl badly! Like, I was really worried what would happen if baby was a boy(He might be disappointed which broke my heart for baby). When we found out that he was a boy, my DH was still so happy and now he often says he wouldn't have it any other way. He actually hopes the current babe is a boy too- Now that he is raising a boy he is nervous about raising a girl, haha. I'm sure if your baby is a girl you will be excited too, it might take some getting used to though!

I have no preference really and didn't with Joey either, but on one hand I know because of how badly my body does pregnancy this will probably be my last so it would be nice to have the experience of raising a daughter. But I think my son would love a brother and boys are so much fun. I have everything for a boy, but buying girl stuff would be so nice! So many positives on either side. I know we will be over the moon with either sex. I want to know so bad:haha:


----------



## counting

Oh and my scan is November 13th. So less than 2 weeks but I am so impatient. I want to make sure everything is good and be able to start preparing for this baby (and whatever sex they may be)


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for another blue bump!!! Congratulations Tara!!!


----------



## stripeycat5

Bean - I hope you manage to get something sorted with DH it must be unbelievably hard but you have been so strong. We are all here for you when you need us hugs &#9786;&#65039;.

Congratulations Tara on another blue bump! (I wonder if this blue will mean more of a chance for some pink..)

Maggz - I have started feeling some definite kicks over the last few days as well and it is magical &#128522;

Ds and I met up with my very oldest friend today. She is getting married on the 3rd April and I am a bridesmaid (will be like a bloody walrus by then though!). She has said she wants us in the navy though which is a flattering colour so I don't mind. My friends fiancé and her are very fit and we decided to go for a walk around a local castle today. Wow I am feeling it now my new boots pinched and I have pulled a muscle in my groin! I have been so tired in this pregnancy and after running about after ds all day have absolutely no energy to work out. Think I may need to go for a little walk every day though just to stay active. Am sooo tired now though &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## northern_me

My fitness attempts are out the door thanks to this dead leg I have now. On the ultrasound baby's head is nestled right over where the nerve should run down, so I guess that is causing it.


----------



## stripeycat5

Just had a bath and my leg seems a bit better. Will see if I can get out of bed in the morning!&#128540;


----------



## TaraCathryn

To be honest, I think I need a couple of days to adjust to the idea that we're definitely having a son. I thought I was prepared, but the fact that I'll never have a baby girl again is hitting me more than I expected. I am so lucky to have one of each and I know it will be amazing when he's here.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Tara! You are absolutely right that it will be great when he arrives! 

Christina how'd you drink so much?! When I went to bed last night I realised that all I'd had the whole day was a cup of tea and a glass of water. I felt so bad! 

I have been terrible about any kind of exercise. I just have to admit to myself and out loud that I am plain old lazy! My friend just got certified as a yoga instructor so she said she'll teach me a bit. I tried to follow a video last pregnancy but I just ended up feeling a bit silly.


----------



## Christina86

I honestly don't know. It just started last week. Before that I barely drank half of what is recommended. Now it's like if I don't drink something for a bit my mouth gets dry. I drank 6 already today and I haven't even had dinner yet. I just down the water bottle. =|


----------



## Dini

Christina I've also been really thirsty off and on, a girl at work said its a symptom of anemia but can also be the hormones. It can also be due to blood sugar but that's not likely at this stage. I think it's justy body making sure I'm hydrated. 

Tara congrats on your boy! I'm sure as time goes on you will get used to it and it will be so fun to have one of each. 

Northern my exercise sucks as well thanks to my leg being numb and the pain in my back and hip. Today where its numb it started itching like mad but scratching it did no good because I couldn't really feel it. Then later it felt like it was on fire. I'm so over it and it's not likely to get better! I have to have my heating pad every night because of the pain.


----------



## northern_me

My massage therapist told me not to use an electric heating pad, just hot water bottles. Not certain as to why!


----------



## Christina86

Dini- I wonder if a tens machine would help you. My parents bought me one for I think $50 a few years ago on Amazon for the nerve damage I have. It's what they use at physical therapy. I don't know If you'd have to ask a doctor before use or not though I use mine still but the nerve damage is on my arm. It works wonders. Just a thought.

My mom uses one for when her static pain gets bad. It's what made me think of it.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on your blue bump tara.

Bean: I hope you and your DH can work out something. If he won't stay till the baby comes I think it's great you're making plans to stay with your family for your maternity leave. No one can blame you if it came down to it. :hugs:

Can antenatal depression have triggers?


----------



## Christina86

It probably could have triggers. 

I am 15 weeks today!! Yay!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am going through the constant thirst thing too.

I was worried it was my diabetes starting but my glucose seems alright still.


----------



## Christina86

Wow. Only been up for 2 hours and I've cried four times already. And it's over random stuff. An episode of svu, one of teen mom 2, one because my dog curled up on me to sleep and then when I started making sauce for dinner. It might be a long day today. I'm apparently quite emotional. =|


----------



## Perplexed

I know how that is Christina. I think that should have been my biggest clue this pregnancy. I was weepy over things that wouldn't normally affect me. 

However, I do think I suffered antenatal & postpartum depression last time. And now antenatal again. Same triggers as last time which is why I'm thinking back to it. I dunno if I'll be taken seriously if I bring it up next appointment. I didn't get help last time and just waited for it to subside...I do not want to suffer in silence anymore.


----------



## GreyGirl

Yay for another blue bump!

Anyone know what the total is so far for boys and girls (and yellow) in this group? 

Sorry beanorder to hear about your OH - I hope you're wrong about your instinct, and that it is temporary and sorted before baby arrives. You're right, it's not fair for him to drag it out past baby being born as well. 

Felt the baby move the most I have so far today! Not kicks yet, but lots of rolling I think! Back to work tomorrow after half term though :(


----------



## Dini

Christina I was wondering about a TENS unit myself. I plan to ask the MW at my next appt in a little over 2 weeks if there is anything else I can do. She did say last time an electric heating pad was fine as long as I didn't fall asleep with it and I didn't use it for more than about 30 min at a time. 

I also cried over something I normally wouldn't have today. One of my cats has decided in the last week or so that she is going to be very clingy, which is VERY unlike her. And this morning while watching TV my other cat was laying on me and she shoved her way in also, no biggie, however at some point she decided she didn't like my other cat being there and she swatted at him, and the second time she did it she dug her claws into my chest right above my collar bone and it hurt so bad and it surprised me. I got up and ran to the bathroom and it was bleeding and I just started bawling..like big time, it did hurt, pretty bad but I can usually handle it. I think it just scared me and I flipped lol. DH was so mad at her. She didn't mean it but she has gotten awfully territorial over me.


----------



## Christina86

I hope you get to use one. It really does work wonders!! 

My dog is very clingly lately too. She won't even lay by Dh right now. She is constantly curled up on me or next to me. Though she is getting too heavy to be on my lap!!


----------



## Vickster1

Had our gender scan yesterday. We're officially team :pink:


----------



## summer2011

Team :blue: here as well :)
Greygirl, I'm feeling what I think are rolls too quite a bit, and every once in a while little 'bumps' that I can also see. You have to really look close for it though.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Vickster- Congrats on team pink! :pink:

Summer- Congrats on team blue! :blue:

GreyGirl- Including the latest announcements... I think the numbers are like this

:blue: Eidson, Kirsty, Sarah, Tara, Summer
:pink: myself, Vickster

I hope I didn't miss anyone! I can't remember who all is staying team yellow.


----------



## GreyGirl

Check me out - managing to post twice in one day! 



Vickster1 said:


> Had our gender scan yesterday. We're officially team :pink:

Congratulations on team pink!!! 



summer2011 said:


> Team :blue: here as well :)
> Greygirl, I'm feeling what I think are rolls too quite a bit, and every once in a while little 'bumps' that I can also see. You have to really look close for it though.

Congratulations on your little boy :D 
I get bumps too, but only internal, nothing external yet. But loving having so much more movement today! Finally starting to feel like someone is actually in there! 



RebeccaR19 said:


> Vickster- Congrats on team pink! :pink:
> 
> Summer- Congrats on team blue! :blue:
> 
> GreyGirl- Including the latest announcements... I think the numbers are like this
> 
> :blue: Eidson, Kirsty, Sarah, Tara, Summer
> :pink: myself, Vickster
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone! I can't remember who all is staying team yellow.

I'm staying team yellow. Don't know how many others. Boys are definitely edging ahead so far, looking forward to seeing the rest of the gender scans :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on all the gender confirmations.

Apologies for sideways pic but 15+4 bump. Do you think it looks boy or girl bump like?

https://i61.tinypic.com/fy0rhv.jpg


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats on the new gender confirmations. Boys are definitely pulling ahead. 
Greygirl I'm sure we aren't the only 2 staying team yellow but I can't remember who the others are. 

I've had three nights of really bad sleep! Plus dd keeps climbing into bed with me. I don't really mind but I know it's becoming a habit... Today is my first class observation. I'm dreading it. Our salary increase and bonus are all linked to the results of our observations so it's pretty important.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on the new gender revealers :D I am so inpatient now for mine lol

Amelie I think boy looking at your bump actually! Just a feeling lol gorgeous bump btw


----------



## Kalabear

Yay! Congratulations to everyone finding out genders!! 

I'm team yellow but not sure how long it will last haha :) 

Hope you are all feeling well!! I'm sorry I haven't been posting but I come and catch up frequently!!


----------



## northern_me

I have a second ultrasound picture that you can kind of see a different view on. We had a party last night and OH being the proud dad he is already, had to show everyone. The general consensus was that everyone thought it was a boy. Maybe we weren't losing our minds.


----------



## Scottish

You team yellowers are so patient lol 

Northern would love to see the other scan pic :D


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- I have no clue about gender based on your bump, but you look great! I keep thinking you are having another girl. That has nothing to do with the way the bump looks, though. 

Northern- I'd love to see the ultrasound picture!

My husband has been excellent lately. He just went to the second-hand store yesterday and bought a lot of stuff. He went with his mother and sister and came home and surprised me. He bought me a swing that he knew I really wanted. It is in great condition and it was half retail price. He bought me a boppy infant pillow (not the nursing pillow, but the one baby sits on) because he knows I really want one of those this time. He also bought the exact same bath tub that we had last time that I loved. I didn't think he had any idea of what I was wanting. But he was clearly paying attention. Meanwhile, my registry list is dwindling (which is okay if we are getting the same stuff for half the price). I'm sure I'll end up with tons of clothes. I found people loved buying me baby clothes when I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## Christina86

Team yellow here! Well at home it's orange because my husband hates yellow and I gave up arguing lol. =]


----------



## counting

Now I want to see the other picture Northern!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Intelligender :) I'm thinking Girl. My mom told me today I was having a girl too. So fingers crossed.
 



Attached Files:







10689905_872654629420989_5932947851157319443_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









10255761_872654606087658_434736109794786748_n.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dini

Northern you should post your second scan. I'd love to see it.

Amelie your bump is so cute but like Rebecca I have no clue on gender based on it. 

I haven't really felt what I thought was movement today but maybe baby is having a lazy day like I am lol.


----------



## northern_me

Okay, I'm going to post it! Obviously this is a profile pic and not the tell-all shot! I saw different angles in the ultrasound and you can't see everything from one still shot. However, those two lines that I was seeing are there sort of. I wish I had a better pic to obsess over!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sharnw

So exciting for all the gender updates :)


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats ladies for finding out.

I think I'll find out...but maybe not if DH comes with me.


----------



## sharnw

I want to find out, but if OH can't make it, I won't find out


----------



## Button#

Congrats to the ladies finding out gender. 5 weeks today until I find out.


----------



## Tove

Yes congrats to all of you having successful scans and finding out the gender! Only a few days until mine, I hope the baby is healthy and willing to show us the gender ;)

I still have a strong feeling baby is a boy, which would mean we have an excess of blue bumps in this thread. So excited to soon find out!


----------



## xkirstyx

Soooo exciting everyone finding out the gender!!!!!


----------



## northern_me

I'm feeling movement! All kinds of little pokes. First time I've really felt much of anything, but definitely the first time I've felt anything during the day! I thought a few weeks ago I was feeling it, but it stopped! 

I need to change my ticker. 19 weeks today!


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for feeling movement! Best feeling ever!!!!!


----------



## Tove

Did anyone else get worse nausea these last weeks? My nausea was very light in the first trimester, most days I had none. But these last weeks I have nausea every afternoon. I'm thinking it's my bodys way of telling me to eat more, so I'm trying to emember to eat a fruit in the afternoon but it doesn't always help...


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I couldn't tell gender from the ultrasound picture. I think I did see the 2 lines you were talking about, but I couldn't determine gender. Are you having another scan after this one? If so, do you think you all are going to try to find out? Also, happy 19 weeks today. My original due date by my LMP was March 30th. April 1st was right there on the line anyway. You just might have your baby in March. Also, congrats on feeling movement. That is very exciting!

Tove- When is your scan? I'll be excited to find out! :)

My in-laws left yesterday. Their visit just flew by! But it was a very nice visit. They were supposed to be coming back for Thanksgiving, but my FIL said he wasn't sure if he'd be able to take the trip. I hope he changes his mind. My husband does not think we will be able to travel to them for Thanksgiving because he doesn't think he will have enough time off to do it. 
My parents are on their way down today. It's so nice to have company. I can't wait for my mom to stay for a week! She is the best. I always love having her here.
I checked on my baby with the doppler last night because I hadn't felt her moving very much in the past 2 days or so. She was doing just fine. And the doppler got her to be very active, and I could feel her moving all around. My big 3D scan is on Saturday! I just can't wait! My mom is so excited to be there. If this week flies by like the last 4 days did, it will feel like my scan date is here in no time!


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, I'm finding out tomorrow when I see my doctor. The tech wrote it in the ultrasound report. They aren't allowed to tell here anymore as of two weeks ago. OH doesn't want to know and I won't be buying anything or letting anyone here know. I'll tell you ladies!


----------



## Tove

Northern, congrats on 19 weeks and how exciting that you will find out the gender for sure tomorrow!

Rebecca, my scan is on wednesday! How great to hear that you enjoy your mothers and in laws visiting! I enjoy my mother and in laws too, but in small doses ;) I just don't have energy to spend too much time with any of them. Pregnant or not!

So nice that you felt your baby move more after the doppler. Do you think the baby was woken up or disturbed by it, making her move around more?


----------



## Dini

Northern I can't wait to hear what they say!

My scan is a little over two weeks away, and seems like forever but I'm sure it will fly by. We really do have a lot of blue bumps in this group, especially if Northern's really is a boy! 

Rebecca, that just sounds lovely to have your family come stay! I bet your mom is just ecstatic! This will make the next week or so go by so fast!

It seems all I do is work and come home. I have nothing going on in the next several months except being pregnant. I wish I had something else to distract me. My MIL did offer to come over whenever I want her to to help with organizing and maybe some painting. That is awesome as we get along great but she doesn't drive and she lives 30 min away, and on top of that during the week she would have to be home by 2:30. I could steal her on a Saturday but my FIL can be a butt if he has to watch the kids all day, which is so dumb, they are his kids but I get that he works long hours and would like time to himself. 

We are also planning on putting new flooring down in baby's room soon, and we are going to try to do it ourselves, it's just going to be laminate, so my BIL will help us and I can't wait for that. I think we'll start that here in the next few weeks and if that goes well we are going to do the dining room and hall as well if money permits. Not that I can do much with my back but I can probably do something. 

Decided to clean my living room carpet today as my cat who has gotten so clingy has also started peeing in the corner where my old cat did years ago. She's never gone outside the box, and I'm wondering if she's acting out because she knows something is going on. I'm taking a break now and then doing the spare room because my older cat had a terrible accident back there last week. Ugh...cats!!


----------



## Scottish

Northern looking at the scan pic I can defo see what you mean. It is hard to tell but I think I see a little bulge there where leg is which may be a willy and balls lol I can't wait until you find out I think I may be as excited as you are! Hope it's your boy xxx

Congrats to all feeling movement I have also felt my first kick on Friday just passed when driving. I have had a few since as well :D


----------



## Dini

Scottish, congrats on your first kick!! How sweet!

I know lots of us have been feeling flutters and mine are really very hit or miss, can't wait to feel the real stuff.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies add me to Team Blue :blue: !! I've known for about a week now due to genetic testing we had done and we couldn't be more excited! My DH has two DD from a previous marriage so he is extremely excited for a boy!! 

Beanorder- I can't get over your post about the struggles you and your husband are going through. That is so tough and I personally feel like he should not leave you when you are pregnant!! All in all I just want you to know you are in my prayers and whatever happens just know u will have the support of all of us ladies on this thread :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- I don't think the baby was woken up. I'm pretty sure she was already awake because she usually gets active at around 10:00 at night. I think that's when she wakes up. And I used my doppler at about 10:30 last night. I don't know what it is about the doppler. Maybe babies like it and get really excited so they start moving or they just don't like it and are trying to get away from it. But it does often seem to prompt a reaction from the baby. I didn't use it for more than about a minute anyway. I just used it long enough to pick up a HB. It was 150. I was satisfied. :)

Northern- I'm so excited for tomorrow! I'll certainly check to see what you found out.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sharn, if you want to know he gender and your OH goes, can you have them write it down for you to read later? Or does he not want you to know at all either?

Northern, I'm so glad you're finding out tomorrow, yippee! I can't wait to hear!

I am training my replacement this week, trying to cram my entire knowledge of my job into four days is stupid & mentally exhausting! But I'm almost free!  

I also decided to participate in NaNoWriMo (national novel writing month) this month since I'll have some free time. I haven't written anything in ages so I need the creative push. I decided to give my character the baby girl name I was obsessed with, and it actually helped with my sadness. I think in another week or two I'll feel a lot better. :)

Baby moves a bit almost every day now, I love it. :)


----------



## Christina86

Ugh. I am so uncomfortable today. =[ My back hurts and I have another headache. My legs are also sore. I am thinking it's a lack of potassium so I had a banana. I also just feel heavy. If I go to pick something up or tie my shoes or just stand up. I Just feel heavy. It's the oddest feeling. I also want to go to bed but it's only 8:30 and I went to bed at 9:30 last night and was up at 5am so I have to keep myself up at least for a bit longer.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am feeling baby a lot more now. It kicks above my belly button sometimes and I can feel that with my hand.

It still has super quiet days though, I have to remind myself I am not even 16 weeks. I think with each baby you expect everything to be earlier??

I have my 16 week mw appointment today. Feeling quite sad about how the midwife won't really want to deal with my care because I am under the consultant at the hospital. 

I do have a history of gestational diabetes and yes it will almost definitely reoccur. But I have always managed it well - my daughters had no issues.

I am feeling quite anxious about the birth - I will almost definitely be induced again. My previous births weren't BAD. My eldest was a really drawn out process and an emergency forceps delivery but ok. My second was much quicker but I had an allergic reaction to the gel they use to prime your cervix and I went into shock and my dd2 was in distress for 3+ minutes and I almost had an emergency section under general anesthetic. It took 8 hours for them to reverse the affects of the drug and then they got me into labour and the birth was fine. I did have a hemmorhage afterwards though - only about a litre of blood - but is scared my DH.

I think if I was having a bigger age gap between my kids I'd ask for csection if the induction wasn't working. I'd just like a calm birth...

But I can't have a csection really as I'll have a 4 year old to get to school and a 2 year old that will need lifting etc. 

Sorry for that ramble. Anyone else have a less than ideal previous birth?


----------



## sharnw

Tara, OH has a roster on/off job out of town, truck driving. He's not fussed about finding out the gender, I would like it if we found out together if I decided to know., but if he can't make it, I won't find out :)


----------



## Perplexed

I had another gender dream. I went for my anomaly scan and was told I'm having a girl which made me very happy that I almost didn't hear them telling me that my cervix is starting to shorten. Then I told my mom about baby being a girl and she wasn't even paying attention and commented on something else I was saying. 

I woke up as if having a girl is a fact, but I kept trying to remember when I actually went for my anomaly scan. Doesn't help that it was way early and dd was standing in her cot crying, the poor thing is cutting a new tooth and has been very clingy!


----------



## Vickster1

northern_me said:


> Rebecca, I'm finding out tomorrow when I see my doctor. The tech wrote it in the ultrasound report. They aren't allowed to tell here anymore as of two weeks ago. OH doesn't want to know and I won't be buying anything or letting anyone here know. I'll tell you ladies!

hi northern. :) congrats on 19 weeks. can you please add me to the list. I'm due 4th april xx


----------



## stripeycat5

I got to hear the heartbeat today! Apparently at 16 weeks they don't check it here in the uk but the midwife was my midwife with ds so she said because she did last time she would today. Soooo pleased don't know how many bpm it was though cos they only had a quick listen. I swear it was faster than ds though. 3 weeks till my scan soooo excited &#128515;


----------



## Perplexed

Ugh a flash back of last night came screaming back to me. I (not my dd) was waking up hourly. Lots of weird dreams. One of the times I woke up was due to trying to move in bed but my knee was "locked" and hurt so much i screamed my way through it. I dunno how DH and dd didn't wake up.

Stripey: I'm pleased to hear you got to listen to your baby's heart beat!


----------



## Beanonorder

I had such a random baby dream last night. I dreamt I'd given birth and that the baby was three days old already. For some reason I hadn't been breastfeeding him/her and I was standing in the bank when I suddenly realised this. So I started squeezing my boobs to get the milk out. Then some man walked past me and told me I'd have to squeeze a lot harder than that if I had any hope of ever having milk again! 
So very weird!


----------



## Christina86

I've been having some odd dreams the last few days. Some I even wake up going Huh. I know I've had the dreams but I can't for the life of me remember what happened after I wake up. =|


----------



## counting

Waiting to hear Northern!


----------



## xkirstyx

Dying to hear back from Northern!!!!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tara- Are you a writer? Writing a novel sounds really great! I have had aspirations of writing either a children's novel or chapter book or actually writing children's books. My only obstacle I face with writing a children's book is that I am horrible at drawing and I don't know anyone who could illustrate a book for me. But I'd truly love that. I have spent so much time making up stories for my son that he loves. And when I worked with 3-year-olds, I'd make up stories for them that they loved. I just wish I was better at drawing. 

Amelie- I hope that it turns out that you do not have GSD this time, and then you won't have to worry about being induced. My birth experience with my son was less than ideal. It started out okay. My water broke first. I knew I had Group B strep and that I had to be on a penicillin drip a certain amount of time before delivering. So, I didn't know how much time I had, and I decided to go to the hospital as soon as my water broke. I wish I hadn't. Because I had to be strapped to all of their equipment and I was stuck in the bed. I think my labor may have progressed more if I had been able to move around. But I wasn't. My labor wasn't progressing fast at all. So, they put me on pitocin. It still wasn't progressing. A midwife sent in by my OB discovered there was still water left that was preventing progress. She removed the rest of my water and things got started. I wish she had come in sooner because I think I may not have needed pitcoin. At that point, my labor was painful but not unbearable. Well, I was having good, regular contractions, but I wasn't dilating pat 5 or 6 cm. At some point, when they really upped the pitocin, labor became so awful it felt like my whole body was exploding with each contraction. I couldn't take it. That was like every 2 minutes. And after going through that for an hour, I still had not dilated. So, I decided to have an epidural (that I was hoping to avoid). That took the pain away, but when it came time to push, I couldn't feel a thing and it took me an hour to push my son out because I seriously couldn't feel enough to know if I was even pushing. I don't want to go through that again. I am hoping to be rid of my Group B strep this time so that is not even a concern. I'm taking supplements to try to get rid of it. And if that goes away, I plan to wait before going to the hospital and labor for the first part in the comfort of my own home. And I hope and plan to have a natural delivery.

Perplexed- What a funny dream! So realistic, but definitely has its weird dream perks. I hope your little girl cuts her tooth soon. Poor thing! I also hope you aren't too tired and can get some extra rest if you need it.

StripeyCat- Glad you got to hear baby's HB! How great of your midwife.

Beanonorder- That is a HILARIOUS dream!! Oh my goodness! I was literally cracking up when I read that.

Northern- Good luck today! I'll be on pins and needles waiting to see what you're having! 

This is probably going to be a long post (sorry), but I had kind of a scare last night. I started to get this horrible shooting headache (like in a line if that makes any sense) right above my right eye, but more like in the middle of my head. I was freaking out. It didn't feel normal. It was past midnight and my husband was already sound asleep. But I still woke him up because I've never had a headache like that before. He was groggy and asked me if I took anything for it. And I said no because it was a different kind of headache than anything I'd had. So he was still only half alert and he started rubbing my head. It did go away when I laid on my husband's arm and something about the heat of his arm helped my head. I'm thinking I should call and ask the OB nurse on call if a headache like that is something to be concerned about and if it could be pregnancy related.
I'm so glad it's gone now! But that was very scary and something I have never experienced before.

My mom is here now, which is wonderful. So glad to have someone around in case I do need to go see a doctor. But hopefully it is all just okay.


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca I am so sorry about your headache. Do you ever get migraines? It sounds like a big migraine but that's all I could compare it to. It's good you're planning to call in to ask if this is normal. 

Can't wait to see your update, Northern.


----------



## northern_me

I'm in the waiting room. I have such a great doctor but she is always behind!!


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca- it sounds like it could be a migraine. That describes some of my not so severe ones.


----------



## Scottish

Yay northern we are all waiting here lol

Rebecca I also have had a lot of headaches but not like the one you described. Hope it doesn't come back x


----------



## northern_me

Intelligender was right. My ultrasound reading skills suck.


----------



## Scottish

Aww congrats on your pink bundle northern :pink: at least you know now and can prepare a bit Instead of wondering xxx


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern! Congrats! Another team pink! :pink: How do you feel about it?

I just got off the phone with the OB nurse. She documented the headache, and she said to try to increase water intake. But that if I get a headache again, to see if I have any changes in vision, feel lightheaded or dizzy, or if it doesn't wear off after an hour (even after taking something) and call immediately. She said those are red flags and they would need to see me. But since I was in bed and it was midnight, I have no idea if I had any changes in vision. And I also did not get out of bed, so I don't know about lightheadedness or dizziness. I'm hoping that drinking more water will just solve the problem.


----------



## counting

Expecting a little girl? Congratulations! I know you were hoping for a boy, but I'm sure she will be just the sweetest little thing :cloud9:


----------



## northern_me

I'm better than I thought I would be! I thought it was a girl all along but then the ultrasound was a little glimmer of hope. I think I'm just more disappointed that this means we will be doing this pregnancy thing all over again.


----------



## Tove

Rebecca, that headache sounds scary and the advice from your midwife sounds like they are taking it seriously, which is good. Hope you don't have that type of headache/migraine again!

Northern, congrats on team pink ;) seems like the pink/blue bumps even out a little now. Let's see what my bump turns tomorrow and if the distribution gets more or less even!


----------



## counting

Northern, at least now that you now you have the next 21 weeks to adjust to the idea and get excited about it. By the time my son was born my DH, who had wanted a girl, was worried our little boy would actually come out a girl. And who knows, maybe in a few years you will get the baby crazies and be glad you have a chance to try again for a little boy!:haha: Now you just have to decide on that girl name!


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw congrats on the pink bump northern xxxx


----------



## northern_me

Can you guys not mention that it's a girl on FB? I know Megan personally and her and her husband are really close family friends -OH doesn't even know I know. And he won't.


----------



## counting

Your secret is safe with me :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a pink bump northern!

I had my 16 week appointment and the midwife found the heartbeat and was very excited when I said I wanted a home birth this time.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on team :pink: northern.


----------



## summer2011

Congrats Northern!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on your :pink: bump Northern. 2 girls is amazing, I'd be happy if I ended up with 3 :flower:

My scan has been moved to 5.15pm on Friday opposed to Saturday. We hopefully should know the sex then.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Aw Northern, I kinda wish we could trade bump colors!  I'm glad you're not too disappointed though! :) Congrats!

Rebecca, your birth story sounds so much like mine, minus the strep. Went in as soon as my water broke but my labor never even started let alone progressed. Strapped to every machine ever so I couldn't move around, mostly due to my super high blood pressure. Pitocin Pitocin Pitocin, epidural, but it was lucky in a way bc my epidural was off-center so I could feel my contractions well and only pushed for I think 14 minutes. Could also feel horrible back labor, but hey!  

Amelie, I too am hoping to have a much better birth this time! I hope they treat you well and you get the birth you want!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The midwife appointment was OK. Heard the baby's hb and it kicking about. My sugar was fine, wee fine, BP fine.

I spoke to her a little about my induction anxiety, but I know in reality I just need to see how things develop. I truly believe in the reasons for induction where gestational diabetes is involved.

My idea birth would be a week or so early and not so fast we couldn't get to a hospital but too fast for them to get any lines into me or ask too many questions about my history!

My established labour with DD2 was 1hour 16 minutes. So maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## stripeycat5

Rebecca and Tara I know exactly where you are coming from with the wish for a better birth. My waters went and were stained with meconium. So after that I was pretty much strapped down had the pitocin and then the Epidural. Tried to push and nothing happened so ended up having forceps and an episiotomy. Ds was then in SCBU for 3 days with meconium aspiration or so I was led to believe. I have a consultant appointment as I am still not really sure what went on. I do feel like there was too much intervention though. It also means I will have to deliver in the DGH rather than my local midwife led unit which is a shame but whatever is best for the baby. 

Button I would love a home birth but don't think it is an option this time. It would be fab if you can have one though &#9786;&#65039;

Congratulations on the pink bump Northern! At least you know for definite now and can start making plans &#128522;

Amelie - I hope that the problems you have had before don't cause any issues this time.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I would say that a previous forceps, hormone induced labour and episiostomy shouldn't stop you having a more natural birth this time Stripeycat. 

The meconium thing is obviously out of your control though.

I had syntocin (the name for pictocin in the UK I think), epidural, episiostomy and forceps with DD1 and honestly DD2 it was so different. She was born in 5 pushes in total and my body just did it. 

I had long leads on the pads for monitoring baby so with DD2 I laboured in all sorts of positions and on and off the bed. 

I did instinctively want to get on my back for pushing though.


----------



## Scottish

Good lucktomorrow tove! I love getting excited on who is having what since my scan is 3 weeks away!

Amelie yippee I can also look forward to your scan to :D :haha: and yay and everything being great at appointment!


As for labour I really hope you girls who had a hard time find next time much better! My first I had epidural then forceps and episiotomy but my second was much quicker and better! I was induced on due date due to anti e antibody with the gel and labour started v quickly and he was born was quick I near gave birth in ward !! Waters broke all over the ward lol they had to run me I a wheelchair while I was pushing to labour suite and I gavebirth 10 minutes later! Only gas n air when pushing as In the ward they didn't believe me when I said things are moving quickly lol 

This time I am scared it will be too quick a labour!

My friend who also had her boy last August on here had like a 1hour labour and she woke up in pain then straight to hospital then gave birth.


----------



## Scottish

Crap sorry all for my terrible grammar I hope you can make out that jumble of words above lol i am always on the phone on here so it's harder to type a long paragraph


----------



## northern_me

For those of you who have gone into labour naturally before, any advice for making it happen? Doctor said today if I don't go in on my own by March 30 I will be scheduled for a section. So I'm on a timeline for my VBAC.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I don't know if anything I did actually contributed to my waters breaking and labor starting, but I was very active at the end there. I was going for an hour-long walk every day. I'd get up in the morning and be unable to go back to sleep. And I was just restless. I also was very busy organizing everything in my house and all that goes with nesting. I don't know if the increased mobility moved things along faster, but it may have. I also think it's crazy that they are only giving you until March 30th! That's annoying. I feel like, unless there is some other complication, baby should come when baby is ready.
Also, I won't say a word on Facebook. I am excited for you! I bet it's going to be wonderful to have another little girl. 

Tara- Crazy how your birth experience was so similar to mine. I do strongly believe that the inability to move around contributes to a slower labor. But I could be wrong. I'll find out this time. I'm just hoping it goes better.


----------



## counting

My birth experience last time was a long, long induction at 37 weeks(simplification of events, haha) and I ended up with an epidural even though I didn't want one. This time I hope to go into labour naturally and not get the epidural. We will see.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern what is the reason they won't let you go beyond the 30th? I agree unless there are complications baby should be able to come in their own time. 

As I've mentioned before my birth was extremely traumatic and I'm really hoping for a better experience this time around. The worst part for me last time was having dd taken away immediately and she was three days old the first time I got to hold her. I am really hoping for that immediate skin to skin contact this time.


----------



## Tove

Reading about all of your birth experiences with episiotomies and forceps is a little scary for me as a first time mom. Speaking to friend with kids almost all if them have had quite bad birth experiences with injuries that scares me even more! Right now I'm trying not to think too much about it but will bring it up to my midwife next time I see her to see what my options are.

Day of my scan! Slept very bad this night so this will be a tough day at work...


----------



## Perplexed

I'm sorry to the ladies who have had traumatic births. 

I was induced but it went well. Tablet for 6-7 hrs (overnight), ARM then off we went. I did take all pain relief options by 4 hrs later. Fully dialated 5.30 hrs later...that's when I was given pitocin bc apparently the urge to push went away. I'm not convinced I needed pitocin but it was really only 10 mins of that I think.

The experience itself was so positive I'm afraid of repeating it. I can't explain why...


----------



## stripeycat5

Awe Tove sorry to scare you my love! Assisted births do happen by not for everyone I am sure you will be fine.

Northern - they gave me a cervical sweep on my due date and an examination and I was already 3
Dilated so I did sort of start on my own. Dtd a couple of times and just kept really active right until the end.

Off for my quad bloods today - I take blood for a living do hate someone else doing it!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Button#

Tove I was scared of ventouse and episiotamy when I was pregnant with DS and ended up having both and honestly it was fine. By that point I was just happy it meant I could stop pushing and I had a good recovery from it. If you do end up with assisted labour most of the time it's normally ok.


----------



## Scottish

All first time mums please don't feel frightened about listening to labour stories. Every woman has a different experience and even though I had a forceps and episotomy with my first it really wasn't a bad experience at all. I enjoyed the labour and only because my dd hb was slowing and she was back to back so the forceps was to turn her while pushing and episiotomy is usually done when forceps used anyway. My second was such a great labour as well no tearing or stitches yay lol. But honestly you will hear so many story's bad and good but remember it doesn't mean you will go through a bad experience to! Plus when in labour trust me you won't care as long as baby gets out healthy :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Tove :flower: I was scared hearing/reading birth stories when I was expecting my 1st. 
My labour dragged out for 2 days and I had a drug free labour and birth, posterior baby and that was hell for me. 
It's all natural for us strong women to go through. You can be amongst those mammas to tell a story hehe :) 
We are all strong <3
What Scottish said ^ as long as baby gets out healthy x


----------



## Perplexed

Sorry that you're nervous Tove! I think I'm among the few who have always been fascinated by labour and giving birth. watched season after season of one born every minute and it made me all the more excited.


----------



## Tove

Don't apologize about telling your birth stories! I would rather read and hear about real experiences than something sugar coated!! I actually wasn't scared at all about giving birth before TTC, but when I have heard and read more about it I have become a little scared. The thought of someone cutting in my perineum/vaginal area and/or pulling the baby out with force makes me nauseous! Like I said, I'm going to bring it up with my midwife and see what my options are.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Tove, by the time it comes down to the actual birth (i.e. the very end of your labor) you won't care what's going on down there. I tore and had stitches, and I honestly did not feel either bc I was so focused on getting my DD out into the world. You take care of any stitches, they heal, you move on with life as a mom. Sometimes labors suck and aren't what we wanted, but obviously it wasn't that bad or we all wouldn't be here doing it again! :haha:

That being said, I'm going to be a lot more careful about what interventions I accept this time. I realize now that I have a right to decide my own care, and they have to explain the benefits and risks of any intervention (unless a true emergency). I'm not just going to say yes to everything the doctor suggests, unless I agree it's medically necessary. I don't think you have to accept constant fetal monitoring unless baby is in distress. If all is normal they can do periodic checks instead. I never knew I could say no to that stuff with DD.


----------



## counting

My birth experience was only stressful because of my associated medical issues, IE. extreme high blood pressure. The induction was long because being induced at 37 weeks baby(induced June 30th, born July 5th) was just not ready to be born so it took forever to get my cervix to be ready. And I was on complete hospital bed rest. And my oxytocin was turned up too high for a portion of the labour. My situation is VERY unusual. I have never heard of anyone with a labour as long as mine before. 

Once my water was broken I dilated fast, had him out in 6 pushes despite the fact he had stuck shoulders and I had an epidural, and my recovery was really easy and fantastic. He was in amazing condition, howling and alert, and nursed within minutes of birth like a champion. Had to have stitches for a few minor tears but nothing that was terrible, and I immediately was ready to go home after having him. I felt the best I had in months. 

I don't consider my birth as traumatic. I wanted a natural birth, and being in the hospital on bed rest in labour for that long was hard. But his actual birth, relaxed, happy, really positive. No issues there. DO I hope I have a natural labour this time, no induction and no blood pressure issues? Of course. But I would do it again in an instant. I got an amazing baby boy, and I felt like a fricking superhero. No regrets.


----------



## Beanonorder

I was terrified of having an episiotomy but after having one it was actually fine. Stitches weren't as bad as I expected either. 
After I gave birth the doctor asked me if I was going to have another one and my response was 'yes (pause) no. I want another one but I don't know where it's coming from.' And I do remember I had really intense feelings of not being willing to do it again. But those feelings faded (obviously!). I won't lie, I am nervous this time round but I'm just trying to remind myself that I've done it before and I am capable of doing it again. 

Tomorrow I'm off to see a doctor at a Chinese hospital. My friend is at least coming with me so I don't have to navigate it all alone. If all goes well I will go to this hospital until 32 weeks, when I change over to the expat hospital.


----------



## GreyGirl

While we're sharing birthing stories (which I'm always fascinated by!)...

I was 4 days overdue with my daughter. My waters broke at home while I was clipping my toenails - important, but grim fact - and so I called and was told to come in to check me out. I was booked at a MLU. It was empty when I arrived so I waited in the room I'd eventually give birth in! 
I was checked internally and I think they did a stretch and sweep - really hurt! - and I was 2cm. I'd been having minor contractions all morning and hadn't slept much the night before. 
After that, the contractions came faster and stronger. I'd told them baby hadn't moved much that day (I'd been monitored a lot for lack of movement) and so they wanted me to be monitored, I declined because I needed to move. They agreed to doing sporadic monitoring 15mins apart. My waters had gone mid afternoon and at 8pm I was checked for the last time and I was 4cm. They then soon after let me get in the pool. I had g&a and laboured until just after midnight before I started pushing. I didn't realise I was pushing, the had to ask me...my body just took over in the water and clenched with each contraction. I pushed for 50 minutes and gave birth in the water. 
I sat with her for half an hour before they cut the cord and then I had the injection as I still hadn't delivered the placenta. I hadn't tried bf yet as I think I'd totally forgot about it to be honest! Gutted looking back as I think that was our first mistake on our brief bf journey. 
The placenta still didn't come, so in the end they had to pull it out, for me that was worse than the labour. I had someone pushing on my stomach and someone else pulling! Thankfully it came away and then I was stiched up -surreal and felt like a corset being done up :S 
All in all I'd say it was a good birth. Yes, it hurt, but I didn't remember the pain within hours and was saying I'd do it again! 
I'm hoping this time it'll be the same, except I'd like no tear, to try bf straight away, and the have the injection earlier (still with 10mins or so before cutting the cord) and I'd like to not have the placenta ripped out....I don't think I ask for much ;) 
I'd be happy with the same duration again as it was only about 5 hours active labour and 9 after waters going.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tara- You said basically exactly what I was going to say. I wouldn't say that my first experience was bad. It was less than what I had wanted. And now I feel more knowledgable and willing to put my foot down to refuse extra interventions. But I wasn't injured during the birth of my son nor did I have any major complications. 
After he was born, it was beautiful. And I wasn't at all focused on what went on during labor. I was just thrilled to see and hold my sweet baby.

Tove- Good luck on your scan today! I'm so excited! :) 

I haven't had any sign of a headache since the other night. I drank tons of water yesterday. So, I was good and hydrated. I think that was most likely the culprit for the headache. I had actually been thinking that I needed to drink more water the day before I had the headache. But I hadn't been because we were out of bottled water, and I don't trust the tap water here. I should probably just get a water filter. Based on how I felt after drinking the water, my body needed it and I just kept craving it.

I'm so glad my mom is here because I got to sleep in today. I had a rough night of sleeping (even without a headache). I feel like my brain is a pinball machine and my thoughts are constantly bouncing around. I had put clothes in the wash. Then I went to bed. I laid there for 30 minutes and realized, "Shoot! I forgot to put the clothes in the dryer." So, I got back up and put the clothes in the dryer. I went back to bed, and then I laid there trying to sleep again until I realized that I told my mom I would set the coffee pot for the next morning. I got back up, got coffee ready for the next morning, set it. Then I went back to bed. Then I had to get up and pee (from all that water). lol 
I finally get settled and baby girl decides to surprise me. And I start getting full on kicks for the first time! And she was very active. It was pretty exciting. But it was also like 1 AM and I still hadn't fallen asleep yet. So she kicked around for about another 30 minutes. I tried to see if I could feel it from the outside, but I couldn't tell. I do have to say that I wish it wasn't when I trying to sleep when this started, but it was very nice at the same time. I'm sure it's only a small taste of what's in store for me after baby arrives. :haha:


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca I've been getting headaches much like you described. I find drinking water helps a lot. I also read somewhere that strawberries naturally contain acetaminophen so I've been eating tons of them. Does it help? Maybe. I feel like it is better than taking pills.


----------



## Tove

It's a boy! Everything the doctor looked at was normal and healthy which was so good to hear. I was so nervous before but now we're on cloud nine :) I would have been equally happy if it was a girl, but just knowing the gender makes everything feel so much more real. I know my OH had a slight preference for a girl, but he says he's very happy with a boy too. I just hope it's not true that all boys are more energetic than girls ;)

We got the most precious image of the baby snuggling up against my uterus &#128156; can't stop smiling when looking at it!


----------



## Scottish

Congrats tove! :blue: bump yay! I find my boy much more independent and less needy than my dd was at this age although he's more of a dare devil to lol he's such a wee cuddly boy :D


----------



## Scottish

Oh and share your pic !!!


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratutions Tove! Boys are fab they do have a lot of energy though!!&#128521; x


----------



## Tove

Here he is, my sweet little boy :) resting his little head against my uterus.
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-05 17.45.13.jpg
File size: 144 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Scottish

Amazing picture xx


----------



## Tove

Thank you Scottish!


----------



## Christina86

Congrats tove! Love the picture


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Tove :blue:

what a lovely pic!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations on your boy :blue:, Tove! You thought you were having a boy all along, right?

Also, thanks for sharing that picture! Baby looks great! I have an idea of what to expect on Saturday now. :)


----------



## Perplexed

Today I heard from my friend who delivered at the hospital I'm planning to deliver at that they plain refused to give her epidural at 6cm because it was "too late". This makes me scared! I've heard that they are against epidural and try to convince ladies not to have them. 

With dd I requested epidural at a different hospital at 7cm. I was on the fence about it and didn't ask until I couldn't cope anymore. I don't want to be guilted into not taking it if I want it this time. And I'd like the option of having it if I want it! I know I can't really judge how this labor will go but I know for a fact having epidural available is important to me even if I end up not taking it.

Finally a arted to feel baby moving I think!! Not sure if these are kicks but definitely feels like movement! Improved my mood a lot =)


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump Tove.


----------



## Tove

Thank you everyone!

Yes Rebecca, I have thought all along since my positive pregnancy test that this was a boy. Don't know why! Because of this we have only bought one girly clothing item and the rest boyish ;) My OH said "well you had a 50% chance of being right" but I have been so sure all this time!

The doctor said that since his face was half buried into my uterus it was difficult to get a really clear image of his face. I also got one which looks more like a blob ;) I bet you will get really nice pics of your girl on your scan!


----------



## northern_me

Congrats Tove!!

So I've officially gained back all of the weight I lost while throwing my soul up in the first 16 weeks. I guess it is downhill from here weight wise.


----------



## northern_me

I've updated some of our :pink: and :blue: on the first page that I can remember off the top of my head. If I missed you, let me know. There have been so many of us in the past few weeks!!

Also, I just started a VBAC thread for anyone who may be planning one.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Tove , that is a gorgeous picture! 

I'm terrified for my appointment today! I don't feel like I felt baby move yesterday.

I am sleeping so badly at the moment it's just ridiculous! Even at 9 months pregnant with dd I never had sleep issues. I do think it's more stress related than pregnancy related though... :(


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, that's how I felt last week! I didn't feel baby at all for a couple days and I don't think my belly has grown for a few weeks. Most likely everything is totally fine! Good luck!


----------



## xkirstyx

Blue for me northern xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on :blue: bump Tove. I feel like I have no instinct now about what this baby is. Hopefully we'll find out tomorrow - if baby is co-operative. I am probably still leaning towards :pink:


----------



## sharnw

Congrats on :blue: Tove :)


----------



## Christina86

I hate not being able to sleep =[


----------



## stripeycat5

Omg my uniform is not fitting me v.well this morning! I think my bump has grown loads in the last week think I may well be in my maternity top quicker than last time :wacko:. Never mind - had to do an 80 mile round trip just to have my bloods done yesterday. It is wierd I spend nearly a week at the hospital after having ds 18 months ago and I had totally forgotten where everything was! It was very strange being back there though. Next appointment is the scan 3 weeks today woohoo! 

We are going up to Yorkshire next week for a few days and then pram shopping in Manchester the week after so hopefully will be my scan before we know it. 

As for the sleeping I went through a few nights last week struggling to sleep but think it is when oh is on a late shift and comes in at 1-2am. I alwyas wake up no matter how quiet he is and then just can't seem to get back to sleep. Last few nights have been fine though he is back on evenings over the weekend so we shall see. May need to start wearing ear plugs!x


----------



## SanJan

Hi everyone,

It's been a long time since I replied here, but, every time I log in to this thread, I get lost in just catching up with the thread. 

Congrats to all those who have found out baby's gender. For us, we have to stay on team yellow as it's illegal to find out here in India. But, hearing all those announcements just make me so eager to get at least some clue on the gender.

We had a scan yesterday at 18 weeks. it went good. But, the baby was so stubborn and didn't co-operate at all. Initially, it was just in a curled up position, not budging even when the sonographer tried to shake my tummy a bit. So, she asked me to take some drink, walk for a bit and come back in 30 mins. Then, when we get to saw the baby, it was moving around so much but with his/her face always hidden - either facing my back or hiding the face with hands - that little monkey. The sonographer couldn't complete the scan to her satisfaction even after taking around 90+ pics. So, I would have to go again in 2-3 weeks for the same anomaly scan. so, I couldn't take a guess on any gender too.

And, apart from that, the sonographer told me that I have an anterior high placenta So, while she confirmed that those small spasms that I feel occasionally at night and morning is baby movement, It will still take at least 3-4 weeks to feel the proper movements, may be even a little longer. 

Any body here with anterior placenta in their previous pregnancy? Would like to get some reassurance on when will I start feeling those precious kicks and will there be any issues later on, especially during birth, because of this.


----------



## Perplexed

I had an anterior placenta last time but it's posterior now. Last time it was 18 weeks+ when I felt baby this time I think I started feeling last night at 17 weeks.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- Good luck on your scan tomorrow! Exciting!! I love seeing everyone's gender reveals. It's so much fun.

Christina- I know what you mean. I had lots of trouble sleeping last night as well. It's not fun. This time there was no other real reason for it than just me not being able to fall asleep. 

StripeyCat- That is a very long trip! Wow! 
My husband gets up in the morning at like 5:30 for PT. And then he comes back home at around 7 or so to get showered, dressed, and go back in at around 8. I don't know the time for sure because I'm usually trying to sleep. But every little sound and movement wakes me up. He is very considerate, but I still always wake up. I've been considering investing in ear plugs and a sleeping mask. I think it's more tiring to wake up and go back to sleep. 

SanJan- I had an anterior placenta last time. I didn't feel anything until about 20 weeks or maybe a little after. I don't remember the exact time of it. I hope you can find some way of figuring out gender. That would be good esp. since it looks like you'd really like to know.

I think pregnancy hormones are starting to get me annoyed about some things. I have this cousin who has a son 2 months younger than my son. And she is also pregnant with a girl right now due at the end of the January. Well, she and I have always been polar opposites when it comes to our views on pregnancy and parenting. And it doesn't really bother me usually. My viewpoint is normally that the world is diverse and I want other people to accept me for how I am, and so I accept others for how they are even if they think nothing like me. But for some reason, some of the things she has been saying recently, are really upsetting me. She recently said outright that she hopes her baby comes 3 weeks early. Her son came 3 weeks early when her water broke. He was born at 5 lbs, and she had to do some sort of extra intensive program for him that is done with premature babies to help him thrive. And now she wants to go through that all over again. It bothers me a lot. I guess it's because I know it's not fun to be at the end of your pregnancy but there are things that need to develop in baby if you can help it. I know it's probably not a big deal. I don't know why it's so upsetting to me. And then she said she plans on staying in her room in her bed with the new baby for 30 days. And she expects her husband, mother, MIL to be there for the month to help make this possible. But she has another child, and that bothers me as well. Anyway, she is not me and she won't be and that's okay. I think I just needed to get all of that off my chest. I'm sure it's pregnancy hormones getting me worked up about something that isn't even my problem or my business.


----------



## counting

I get wanting to be understanding but also wanting to slap the sh*t out of people. It happens to me a lot. Especially about things like the health of LOs.


----------



## Christina86

It was like a chain reaction... First... I had to pee. Then I laid back down and since I have a cold right now (that I'm sure I got from one of the numerous classmates that I sit by that are sick and don't cover their mouths when sneezing or coughing) I can't breathe, my throat is sore, my ears hurt and I'm sure that's why I keep getting headaches. I must have also eaten too late last night when I was hungry and it didn't sit right. So I ended up burping with severe heartburn. My back hurt as the memory foam mattress has completely taken form of the way I lay. I wasn't comfortable on my sides or my back. I can lay on my stomach but it is extremely uncomfortable so I try to avoid it. I'm not sure it's because of my stomach..more because of my boobs. I eventually slept on the couch. :sleep:


I've been getting weird feelings today. Been laying down, on the couch, writing a paper (that I should have wrote a while ago). I'm not even sure how to describe it. It is like a strong flutter feeling that goes from my pubic bone up to right below my belly button. Though I'm not sure flutter is the word to use but I can't think of another way to describe it. It lasts about a second and stops. Happens randomly. Then I also get random pulse type feelings. They aren't strong but odd. It's my first so I can't tell if it is me feeling something from the baby. I don't think it's gas but it very well could be. :shrug: 

I wish my next appt. was sooner. It's in 20 days. But I've been feeling doomed the last two days. I don't know why and the doom feeling came out of no where. DH has even been talking about nursery ideas and I can't bring myself to really look. I have bought nothing baby wise and have no urge to because I'm afraid. I don't know if I'm afraid because I fear something is wrong- which I have no reason to believe it is. Heck we heard the heart beat last week! Maybe I just need that comfort. Maybe I am becoming terrified that this is actually happening? :dohh::cry:

Sorry this was really long....


----------



## Button#

I'm struggling with sleeping at the moment as well. I'm going to go to bed shortly after LO tonight and try to catch up.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- That sounds rough! I hope you can find a way to start getting some sleep. Those pulse feelings you describe sound like baby with hiccups to me. :)


----------



## counting

The worry, I couldn't bring myself to get anything for my son until after the 20 week scan for my son, same with this baby. I want to start getting ready, but I feel like I can't until I know if everything is going to be ok. The movement sounds super positive though. You'll know when you feel ready to prepare for babe. I hope you are able to relax soon.


----------



## Christina86

I have to meet with a county supervisor today. But when I get home I hope to take a lovely nap. 

Yeah the worry is not good. I don't like being so anxious. it needs to stop and my Dh is not being very helpful despite his random acts of cooking me thanksgiving dinners. His rude comments are on my last nerve.

Here is the new picture for 15w4d


----------



## Button#

Fab bump Christina.


----------



## Christina86

So I have decided that since we aren't finding out the gender until the baby is born I have to keep myself occupied in some way. I'm going to make a list of a bunch of all the wives tales for gender and do as many as I can. Let's see how many are accurate =) :pink::blue::baby:


----------



## Scottish

Sounds fun Christina and great idea to keep your mind of it :)


----------



## Christina86

Here is what I got...
Will it be a Boy or a Girl. How Many Wives Tales are True!?

	Heart Rate- If the babys heart rate is above 140bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is lower than 140bmp, it is said that it will be a boy. 
o	1st Ultrasound- 167bpm
o	Doppler  150bpm 
o	According to this we will have a GIRL

	Shape of Belly- If youre carrying high with a big, round belly, youre having a girl. If youre carrying low with a smaller belly that sticks straight out, its a boy 

I cant really tell how I am carrying. 

	Mayan Tale- The mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is an even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number than a boy is on the way. 
o	2014+28 = 2042 (EVEN- GIRL) 

	Baking Soda Test- Combines a tablespoon of baking soda and urine together. If the mixture doesnt fizz its a girl. If it fizzles its a boy. 
o	(havent done yet)

	Acne- If you have acne while pregnant, its a girl 
o	Not a lot but I do- GIRL 

	Cravings- If you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crae sweets, fruit and orange juice, you are having a girl. 
o	I like salty foods but have recently been craving sweets (a lot of Sweets) GIRL 

	History of Parents Kids- If you are the first born, you will have what your mother had but starting with her second child. 
o	GIRL (my parents had two girls) 

	Moodiness  If you are really moody you are having a girl. If your pregnancy makes you smile youre having a boy.
o	GIRL

	Chinese Gender Chart
o	BOY

	Side you most Rest On- If a pregnant woman lays on her left side, she is having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, she is having a girl
o	GIRL

	Necklace over Hand- Have someone hold a necklace over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, its a boy. If it moves in a circle, its a girl
o	(havent done yet)

	What do you think?  71% of the time, the mom to be knows what she is having
o	I have felt like its a GIRL from the very beginning 

	Morning Sickness- IF you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, its a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl 
o	GIRL 

	North or South- When you sleep, is your pillow north or south? If its north, then expect a boy, or south means a girl
o	GIRL


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina, how fun! I'm curious to see what the baking soda test says! Are you thinking of ordering an intelligender test? 

Sadly, most of those came to girl for me as well (heart rate, Mayan, acne, sleeping side, cravings, moodiness, parents' kids!) so I can't speak to their accuracy!


----------



## northern_me

Baking soda was right for me. So was the sickness and cravings. I haven't stopped eating sugar.


----------



## sharnw

Baby soda didn't fizz when I tried it. I took a gender test off the internet and the result was pink (girl). So far I have made a banana cake, mango cheesecake and a trifle for no special reason lol.


----------



## Christina86

I'm going to pick up baking soda on my way home tomorrow. We only had baking powder. I wasn't planning on ordering an intelligender but I'm curious so I might get one.


----------



## counting

Christina86 said:


> Here is what I got...
> Will it be a Boy or a Girl. How Many Wives Tales are True!?
> 
> 	Heart Rate- If the babys heart rate is above 140bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is lower than 140bmp, it is said that it will be a boy.
> o	1st Ultrasound- 167bpm
> o	Doppler  150bpm
> o	According to this we will have a GIRL
> 
> 	Shape of Belly- If youre carrying high with a big, round belly, youre having a girl. If youre carrying low with a smaller belly that sticks straight out, its a boy
> 
> I cant really tell how I am carrying.
> 
> 	Mayan Tale- The mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is an even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number than a boy is on the way.
> o	2014+28 = 2042 (EVEN- GIRL)
> 
> 	Baking Soda Test- Combines a tablespoon of baking soda and urine together. If the mixture doesnt fizz its a girl. If it fizzles its a boy.
> o	(havent done yet)
> 
> 	Acne- If you have acne while pregnant, its a girl
> o	Not a lot but I do- GIRL
> 
> 	Cravings- If you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crae sweets, fruit and orange juice, you are having a girl.
> o	I like salty foods but have recently been craving sweets (a lot of Sweets) GIRL
> 
> 	History of Parents Kids- If you are the first born, you will have what your mother had but starting with her second child.
> o	GIRL (my parents had two girls)
> 
> 	Moodiness  If you are really moody you are having a girl. If your pregnancy makes you smile youre having a boy.
> o	GIRL
> 
> 	Chinese Gender Chart
> o	BOY
> 
> 	Side you most Rest On- If a pregnant woman lays on her left side, she is having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, she is having a girl
> o	GIRL
> 
> 	Necklace over Hand- Have someone hold a necklace over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, its a boy. If it moves in a circle, its a girl
> o	(havent done yet)
> 
> 	What do you think?  71% of the time, the mom to be knows what she is having
> o	I have felt like its a GIRL from the very beginning
> 
> 	Morning Sickness- IF you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, its a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl
> o	GIRL
> 
> 	North or South- When you sleep, is your pillow north or south? If its north, then expect a boy, or south means a girl
> o	GIRL

I'm going to fill this out, one with the answers from my first pregnancy(my 16 month old son) and one with this pregnancy!


----------



## counting

My answers from my first pregnancy, with my son, now 16 months!:


&#8226;	Heart Rate- If the baby&#8217;s heart rate is above 140bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is lower than 140bmp, it is said that it will be a boy. 

Between 135 and 145. No definitive answer. 

&#8226;	Shape of Belly- If you&#8217;re carrying high with a big, round belly, you&#8217;re having a girl. If you&#8217;re carrying low with a smaller belly that sticks straight out, it&#8217;s a boy 

GIRL, belly was definitely big and round, but I did not carry super high.

&#8226;	Mayan Tale- The mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is an even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number than a boy is on the way. 
o	2012+24=2036 GIRL

&#8226;	Baking Soda Test- Combines a tablespoon of baking soda and urine together. If the mixture doesn&#8217;t fizz it&#8217;s a girl. If it fizzles it&#8217;s a boy. 

Did not do this

&#8226;	Acne- If you have acne while pregnant, it&#8217;s a girl 
So much acne. GIRL

&#8226;	Cravings- If you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crae sweets, fruit and orange juice, you are having a girl. 

More salty and spicy. BOY

&#8226;	History of Parent&#8217;s Kids- If you are the first born, you will have what your mother had but starting with her second child. 
BOY 

&#8226;	Moodiness &#8211; If you are really moody you are having a girl. If your pregnancy makes you smile you&#8217;re having a boy.
GIRL

&#8226;	Chinese Gender Chart
GIRL

&#8226;	Side you most Rest On- If a pregnant woman lays on her left side, she is having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, she is having a girl
GIRL

&#8226;	Necklace over Hand- Have someone hold a necklace over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, it&#8217;s a boy. If it moves in a circle, it&#8217;s a girl
Did not do this

&#8226;	What do you think? &#8211; 71% of the time, the mom to be knows what she is having
No instinct/mild boy feelings

&#8226;	Morning Sickness- IF you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, it&#8217;s a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl 
I had HG. GIRL.

&#8226;	North or South- When you sleep, is your pillow north or south? If it&#8217;s north, then expect a boy, or south means a girl
I have no idea. We have moved houses too.

7 for GIRL
2 for BOY

I had a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## counting

For this pregnancy, baby due April 5th!:

	Heart Rate- If the babys heart rate is above 140bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is lower than 140bmp, it is said that it will be a boy. 

Between 150-170. GIRL

	Shape of Belly- If youre carrying high with a big, round belly, youre having a girl. If youre carrying low with a smaller belly that sticks straight out, its a boy 

GIRL? Carrying very, very high but also kind of pointy!

	Mayan Tale- The mayan tale adds the mothers age at conception and the year of conception. If the result is an even number then mom is having a girl. If the result is an odd number than a boy is on the way. 
o	2014+26=2040 GIRL

	Baking Soda Test- Combines a tablespoon of baking soda and urine together. If the mixture doesnt fizz its a girl. If it fizzles its a boy. 

For science I just stopped to do this test in the middle of writing this response. Science can thank me later. BOY. It fizzled like nobody's business.

	Acne- If you have acne while pregnant, its a girl 
So much acne. GIRL

	Cravings- If you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crae sweets, fruit and orange juice, you are having a girl. 

More salty and spicy. BOY

	History of Parents Kids- If you are the first born, you will have what your mother had but starting with her second child. 
GIRL

	Moodiness  If you are really moody you are having a girl. If your pregnancy makes you smile youre having a boy.
GIRL

	Chinese Gender Chart
GIRL

	Side you most Rest On- If a pregnant woman lays on her left side, she is having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, she is having a girl
GIRL

	Necklace over Hand- Have someone hold a necklace over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, its a boy. If it moves in a circle, its a girl
GIRL

	What do you think?  71% of the time, the mom to be knows what she is having
No real instinct

	Morning Sickness- IF you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, its a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl 
Nausea, not unbearable, and I never threw up. After my son I am considering that no morning sickness, LOL. BOY

	North or South- When you sleep, is your pillow north or south? If its north, then expect a boy, or south means a girl
I think north. BOY.

9 for GIRL
4 for BOY

We will find out on Thursday(Less than a week now, WOW!) one way or another, and of course I will update all y'all.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls. Took me forever to catch up!

Northern congrats on your girl!! So exciting and I am sure your dd will love a little sister!

To be congrats on your adorable baby boy!! 

Rebecca I hope that headache doesn't come back for you. Sounds terrible. 

Christina I am also struggling with sleep. Thanks to my sciatica I can't sleep on my left and my right hip is starting to bother me. I'm a side sleeper and don't like to be on my back but end up there and uncomfortable. Its so frustrating to not be able to sleep!!

I had lazy day today but have a lot to do tomorrow now. I work all weekend and am praying for a better couple days than the last few. Tuesday was awful. I was in so much pain with my back and hip I fought off tears all day long and on the way home. One of my patients was very sick and ended up coding and dying and my other went south as well but I managed to keep her alive. Wednesday was better but still stressful. Some days are so hard at my job but I do love what I do but I feel like I can't do as good a job as I'd like when I'm hurting so bad. Also I can't keep going 9-10 hours without eating. 

I think I feel baby moving sometimes but really can't say for sure but I think that's what it is and I love it. 

Oh and I'm like you counting I am waiting until my anomaly scan to buy anything. I'm too scared especially after my friend lost her baby. I have my private gender scan in less than two weeks and maybe I'll buy something on Black Friday but not much. My anomaly scan won't be until sometime after thanksgiving. I get the doom feeling off and on also but I think that's natural. At least I hope it is!

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry this post is going to be all about me! I will reply to everyone when I'm at the computer and not about to rush off to class. 

None of the Chinese hospitals will accept me, they say I'm too far along. So I will just have to keep paying for the International one. 

Dh got a job yesterday and he starts on Monday. He is going apartment hunting this weekend and will obviously move out as soon as he finds something. So I am now running around desperately trying to find a nanny. I am hoping to do interviews on Friday evening and Saturday and then have some trial hours on Sunday. I was getting so stressed out I eventually went to ask my boss for leave on Monday and Tuesday. I had myself all prepared and practiced what I wanted to say. And then I burst into tears as soon as I walked into his office. I was absolutely mortified. I had no choice but to tell him what's going on. Thankfully he was very understanding.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, it's good to hear from you! I like your long post. ;) I'm so sorry you're struggling with pain and at work. Have you asked your doc about the pain? Surely you shouldn't have to suffer so much. Hey, we are almost 17 weeks! I haven't bought anything either, and have actually turned down a couple of free things. I'm just not ready. Soo excited for your gender scan though! Did I guess girl for you based on your 12-week us?

So girls, please tell me if I'm crazy. I know I'm feeling baby. But with DD this early it was all flutters and swimmy feelings. With this baby, I am feeling the sort of pushing pressure I felt from DD way later. Like, earlier today I felt him push up against the top of my uterus, a firm steady pressure. But isn't he too small to be doing that? How could something the size of a pickle (really? a pickle?) be causing such a firm steady pressure? But what else could it possibly be?

Had my last day of work today. Freaking out just a little, but happy. :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder I'm glad your boss was understanding, at least. You poor thing. You are going through so much and need a break. I'll be thinking of you and sending you strong & peaceful thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Dini, I hope the pain in your back and hip goes away soon. Especially Woth all thoseong hours on busy work :flow:

Beanonorder I hop everything works out for you soon :hugs:

Tara you are not crazy haha. I'm getting full blown kicks. With dd, I didn't feel kicks until 20 weeks. 
I'm even feeling them when I stand up :dance:


----------



## northern_me

Tara I'm envious of you being finished work. 

I'm hoping to work as long as I can but the likelihood is that I won't be there much longer after Xmas. My nerve issues in my leg are so bad I can barely stand long enough to shower now. The whole morning routine of getting DD out to school is impossible, I've started directing her from sitting down.


----------



## Christina86

I woke up crying this morning and I have no idea why. That's just confusing. 
I also just read a news article that came up on my FB that was written by my local news station saying someone (one person) in Iowa has been quarrientined for being in an Ebola stricken area in the last 21 days and has no symptoms but they won't say where in Iowa so of course all the comments are people freaking out and saying how stupid people are.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I hope you can find someone to watch your daughter. I am sorry to hear of all the stress you are going through. And I actually kind of hope that your husband realizes that his decision is having a major impact on your and your daughter. I am not in your situation, but it seems like he isn't even thinking of any of that. I am also glad that your boss was so understanding. That is very nice.

Dini- I haven't had another headache (or even a sign of one) since I started making sure I'm drinking tons of water. I hope that you are feeling better at work. Have you told anyone that you work for that you are having these problems? Is there any way that they can work something out so that you aren't in so much pain? I don't know much about what your job requires. I know that my grandmother is in a home, and I am so appreciative for all they do for her. I am sure it is a very demanding job.

Christina- Those pregnancy hormones are something else! I just started crying out of nowhere last night. I was trying to hide it from my husband because I seriously had no reason to cry. But he picked up on it and wanted to talk about it. I kept telling him that it was just pregnancy hormones, but he insisted something must really be wrong. In the end we just dropped it. It is hard to just start crying for no reason, but it is mostly just crazy hormones. I also was emotional with my son, but being pregnant with a girl has me being way more hormonal.

Tara- I don't know what that is you are feeling. I guess it wouldn't be baby because of baby's size like you said. Maybe you are having some sort of braxton hicks contractions already. Either that or maybe the baby is pushing into the placenta and you feel the placenta creating that pressure. 
Congrats on your last day at work! 

I finally slept great last night after two nights of lousy sleep. I went to bed earlier than I usually do and I just slept all night. I ended up being stuck in a dream within a dream within a dream. Craziness!
I am going to the YMCA today, and I am going to try out their yoga class. I am hoping it will all go well. I hope to arrive a little early and speak with the instructor before the class starts if possible.
I can't believe tomorrow is the day I will see baby girl's face! :) This week did fly by.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca I do think it's baby pushing on the placenta, since it's anterior. If that sounds plausible to you then I'm going to go with it. :) When I had BH before they were across my uterus, and these are in one place and feel more like pushing than pulling. :shrug:

Northern I know, I am lucky. It's going to be hard financially (and I feel stupid bc I could probably get a great job if I were to look right now, because I had all kinds of people in the company and people I've worked with telling me how great I am and how lucky any employer would be to have me--cue me breaking eye contact and having no idea what to say!) but I need the time with this LO and to figure out my life.  I hope when you're done working it's on your terms and not because pain got the best of you! 

Christina, you probably had an emotional dream. I have cried like crazy for no reason so many times (especially when I was pregnant with DD).

16 (almost 17) week appointment today. Excited to hear baby's HB again. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- those having emotional dreams, I hope they go away. A few weeks ago I had a dream that my sister made me a pie for my birthday but made one she knew I wouldn't like. When I confronted her she said I shouldn't be selfish as I wasn't the only one eating the pie. I woke up so upset I had trouble breathing- it was really scary!

I don't think I'm going to buy anything for a while. Every time I get a little okay, something else comes up. At my last scan to check the SCH the tech said that even though the measurement of the amniotic fluid was similar to the last one, it looked smaller to her and that the umbilical cord looked off-center, but it would have to be confirmed at the 20 week scan in 2 weeks. Anyone ever had that before? The tech said it could interfere with baby's growth. Right now baby is growing at a good clip, but grew less than expected this week. Maybe just coming off of a growth spurt, I hope. Plus the SCH isn't getting smaller. Sorry about the pity party...


----------



## counting

xanzaba said:


> Hi ladies- those having emotional dreams, I hope they go away. A few weeks ago I had a dream that my sister made me a pie for my birthday but made one she knew I wouldn't like. When I confronted her she said I shouldn't be selfish as I wasn't the only one eating the pie. I woke up so upset I had trouble breathing- it was really scary!
> 
> I don't think I'm going to buy anything for a while. Every time I get a little okay, something else comes up. At my last scan to check the SCH the tech said that even though the measurement of the amniotic fluid was similar to the last one, it looked smaller to her and that the umbilical cord looked off-center, but it would have to be confirmed at the 20 week scan in 2 weeks. Anyone ever had that before? The tech said it could interfere with baby's growth. Right now baby is growing at a good clip, but grew less than expected this week. Maybe just coming off of a growth spurt, I hope. Plus the SCH isn't getting smaller. Sorry about the pity party...

Last pregnancy, I had a LOT of ultrasounds. I was told by the techs and doctors that to some degree the more you look, the more you find. Sometimes with a lot of ultrasounds and different measurements over shorter periods of time they start to see problems where there really are none. I hope that is the case for you!:hugs:


----------



## Dini

Xanzaba, I totally get that you are okay for a bit then something happens. I hope all is well and remember the techs don't know it all. At this stage babies grow at their own rate and could have a growth spurt out of nowhere! When is your next scan?

Tara I'm also envious of you not having to work now, and I sure your dd will be thrilled to have you around!! And yes, we are almost 17 weeks! 3 weeks and we will finally be half way!! 

Northern I'm in the same boat, I am ony feet 12 hours a day and don't know how long I can work with this pain and the numbness in my leg but I'm gonna try to as long as possible. I've been told that sometimes when you get a bit further the baby shifts off the nerve and you get some relief. Let's pray for that!

Rebecca I'm so glad you got some sleep! Those crazy dreams are freaky aren't they? I seem to have one nightly now. 

Beanonorder, you poor thing. You are just dealing with so much. I'm glad your boss was understanding. I'm sending you happy peaceful thoughts. 

Afm, I checked on baby today with the doppler, strong heartbeat at the top of my uterus about 158. I can feel the top of my uterus really well now and it's getting closer to my belly button. Still can't see a bump really, just my usual fat but I can feel it and see it if I lay down. And I know I felt baby this morning. Felt like a ball rolling around. I think maggz described it like that and that's totally what it felt like!


----------



## counting

I have a sick, sick toddler at home. Chest and ear infection that came on from a common cold. Now he is on a puffer and antibiotics. My poor boy. On the plus side baby is moving SO MUCH lately. I love it :cloud9:


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies. I'm getting weekly scans, so I have another one on Wednesday. It does seem like a little too often, it's making me more nervous than it is helping. Last week he was in a weird little position, with his arms around his legs, and he did look a little cramped. Still haven't gained a pound, which is starting to make me nervous. Just went and had a chicken sandwich with cheese and fries :wacko:


----------



## xanzaba

Counting, I hope your little one is on the mend soon. It's so hard to see little innocents not feeling well.


----------



## Scottish

Amelie you must be having your scan just now? I just remembered eeek excited:D


----------



## counting

Oh and for the record xanzaba, my first, at 20 week scan was measuring on the small side, doctors had a tiny bit of concern some kind of restriction was going on(combined with unexplained bleeding). I had follow up scans at 22 and 26 weeks. At 37 weeks I was induced and they did a scan to estimate his size, since he was really not growing more as placenta was failing. They estimated him at 8lbs even at 37 weeks! I gave birth at 38 weeks, he was a completely average(but above average for gestation!) 7lbs 5.8oz. Babies grow at different rates!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

We are having a very healthy - perfect little heart beating away - 3rd daughter :pink: :pink: :pink:

https://i59.tinypic.com/mkzvwp.jpg


----------



## Dini

AmeliePoulain said:


> We are having a very healthy - perfect little heart beating away - 3rd daughter :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/mkzvwp.jpg

Yay Congrats!! That instinct of yours was spot on!!


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations Amelie! Pink bumps are catching up &#128521; x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am pretty sure we are going to call her Penelope April (Penny for short) :flower:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats Amelie! :pink: bump I am so happy for you and you have chosen a beautiful name :D x


----------



## Scottish

So who is getting a gender scan next ? ;)


----------



## xanzaba

I have my 20 week scan on the 20th. Pretty sure it's a boy though. Intuition and I think I saw some boy bits between the two femur bones she was measuring...


----------



## counting

Mine is Thursday morning(less than a week- :happydance: ), but I am sure someone must be between now and then!


----------



## Christina86

Amelie-- Congrats!!! 

Whoa... I need a new bra. It makes me cringe to think that my boobs keep getting bigger- they were big enough before getting pregnant!!! I'm to the point where if I don't get a new one soon I am just going to go around braless because it's a heck of a lot more comfortable. LOL

I've also been feeling more flutters and they are feeling stronger! =) I'm sure it has to be the baby now. :baby: They last a quick second and stop. But it's been a few times a day (randomly). I had one that was more towards the middle - like straight down from my belly button- late last night. It was a quick punching feeling and then it went away. Most of them are the flutters more towards the right. Always in the same area or at least pretty close. That area, when laying down, is also a bit harder than the left side. :baby:


----------



## Button#

Congrats Amelie, love the name you've chosen.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Amelie :pink: name choice is beautiful!

I feel like I'm losing it. As we near her first birthday dd seems to have reverted her sleep habits into newborn ones. We've gone through phases of sleep disruptions but by far this is the longest. I'm not getting any sleep at night and nothing is helping. Last night she was up for hours just playing, and she didn't want to play alone, she wanted to cruise while in our bed and refused anything I or DH could do to help her sleep (rocking, white noise, humming, cuddling) although she was sleepy and rubbed her eyes frequently. 

Today she'll sleep but has to be held by me. Placing her next to me in bed or back in her cot bed are no nos. I'm so so tired. It's been a sleepless few weeks. I can't just switch off and sleep when she naps. She fights naps a lot too and if she's slightly distracted while sleepy that's it. No more nap. 

I need to sleep so badly.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations on another girl :pink:, Amelie! :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats amelie on a girl! 

Perplexed I feel you on the needing sleep. I'm beginning to think I'm never going to get more than 4 hours of sleep a night ever again. I saw a meme the other day that said 'motherhood is proof that humans can survive without sleep' 
At around 1 my dd also went through some major sleep issues and I wondered if they would ever end. They did! 

I am still not sure what I am having. I seem to lack the whole 'mothers intuition'. And I'm struggling with names. I have a couple of girls names I like but I can't choose my favourite. And I'm stuck on having my dad's name as a second name if it's a boy. I'm planning to tell dh that it's not negotiable and I actually don't care what he thinks.


----------



## Dini

My scan is the 19th. Can't wait!! 

Perplexed you must be so exhausted! I hope she starts sleeping soon. 

Beanonorder I think DH has no say in names! Lol if he's leaving you to be a single mom while you are pregnant in my eyes he lost his right to have a say!


----------



## RayeAnne

Our 3rd baby is a........... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







girl.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations on your girl :pink:, RayeAnne!! Love the reveal picture!


The girl count on this thread is starting to come up and maybe both genders are even now. ;)


----------



## counting

I am so impatient to find out what sex this wiggle worm is! Which is funny because I have no preference either way, I just want to know and start preparing.


----------



## northern_me

Congrats on the girls! I love the name Penelope. My DD was named that for 3/4 of my pregnancy until I got talked out of it by my mother. If I can somehow win OH over once he sees me go through labour, we could very well have two Penelopes in this group. I doubt it (he is strongly opposed) but it is worth a shot haha.


----------



## Dini

I love the name Penelope!


----------



## BSelck24

Amelie I love that name!!!

Flutters here already as well!! I know it's baby because it's nearly the same spot every time! And it's mostly when I'm sitting up as if he's saying ok lay down please lol


----------



## sharnw

counting said:


> I have a sick, sick toddler at home. Chest and ear infection that came on from a common cold. Now he is on a puffer and antibiotics. My poor boy. On the plus side baby is moving SO MUCH lately. I love it :cloud9:

:hugs: for your little one

Congrats on :pink: ladies :) :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats on a girl RayeAnn! 

I am currently at the doctor. He told me they're going to do the anomaly scan today which really surprised me because I though that would only be next month! But now they've discovered that the tech can't do it so I have to come back on Monday. Otherwise I've lost weight and my blood pressure is on the pretty low side. Not surprised by any of that. 

I have interviewed 2 nannies so far, one of which impressed me even though she can't speak English. I have another three this afternoon. Hopefully whoever I choose proves to be worthwhile!


----------



## Button#

Congrats on the pink bump Raye!


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats RayeAnn...love the pic!


----------



## Perplexed

it just occured to me how fast this pregnancy is passing by. In a few days I'll have reached 18 weeks. 
Not long after that is my anomaly ultrasound. The next milestone is vday 24 weeks. Then a few weeks after that is 3rd tri. Generally 3rd tri or after 30 weeks is when I'm planning to start shopping for baby and it'll be quite busy. I'm not complaining about it passing by so fast, it's probably due to not being stuck on bed rest like before. It felt like it took forever to reach 18 weeks. 

DH says he's proud of me for having not given up on bf so easily and it really took a lot for me to finally offer dd formula. But he added that he doesn't feel I should be as hard on myself this time. I think I'll prepare bottles to store breastmilk in before giving birth so I could start expressing early and building a freezer stash. maybe offer a bottle of expressed milk really early rather than worrying.


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! I've decided to let my DH choose when we find out the gender as I want him to be connected to the pregnancy and I chose the first time around. He decided he wants to find out at the 20 week scan. So I'm really excited to get to see baby!! And if it's boy or girl. No feeling one way or another....I felt pretty strongly boy with my DS. I would truly be so excited with both so now I just want to know! 

I've been keeping up on all the posts and congratulations on all the pink and blue bumps! I will have a look at he first page...I wonder what the ratio is! 

Beanonorder I can't imagine what you're going through. Your DHs behavior is shocking. :hugs: to you and your daughter and I agree he should have absolutely no choice in the name! 

Perplexed that's amazing to have such great support with bf! Luckily my DH was very supportive as well! I have decided to take a little more relaxed approach this time as well. I'm also planning on starting pumping much sooner. We never even gave our son a bottle to try until three months so I think this time around I will try at one month. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## Button#

I'm going the opposite way this time. Last time I got on well with BFing and thinking I ought to pump and let OH feed him drove me nuts because I just couldn't get the hang of pumping. I threw the pump away and I won't be buying another one. Really hoping this one will be as easy to BF as DS and I can just get on with it.


----------



## Perplexed

Button I never got the hang of pumping either but I think I'll be less stressed overall if I'm able to leave LO at home with someone to go run a quick errand or go to pp appointments.


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, good luck with the nanny! 

Twenty weeks today! I never thought I would get here.


----------



## Beanonorder

I never got pumping right last time but I want to try again this time. I am more informed about ways to keep your supply up so I'm hoping this will help. I had to start combi feeding from 6 weeks due to failure to thrive so I am hoping to wait a bit longer this time before introducing a bottle. 

I interviewed three great nannies this afternoon and it was seriously tough choosing one. I eventually chose one whose English is really good and has lots of experience with expat families and newborns. So I really hope I made the right choice! 

I also brought up the subject of names with dh. He wasn't completely sold at first but was very open to talking about and in the end agreed. So looks like we have our boys name of Logan William. He agrees with me that the girls name is going to be tough. We are so torn between Madison and Paige. Nevermind coming up with a second name!


----------



## Christina86

My DH and I just had the conversation about bf and formula feeding. I've decided to not even try bf and go straight for formula. 

I keep forgetting to take my prenatals =| oops. 

I can't get my cold to go away and I've now started coughing. Not good. I usually end up with bronchitis every year no matter what. Last three years I had punemonia that took anywhere from 1-4 months to get rid of. That's the last thing I need to worry about right now. I hope it's not the beginning sign that I'm going to get really sick! 

We are winterizing today. All our stuff needs to be put away and covered. They are calling for 3-6in of snow on Monday. Yuck!! 

Almost to 16 weeks! It's going by really fast!!!! 

Beanonorder- Im glad you found a nanny you like! I also like the name for a boy you picked out. And I like both girls names they are very pretty.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I am so glad you found a nanny. She sounds good! :) I hope it turns out great for you. You really deserve it. You already know I like the name Paige. But I also love Madison. It isn't on my list of names because I know my husband wouldn't like it. But it's a great name and I knew the sweetest little girl named Madison. I'd even put both of those names together. Depending on which one you end up liking more as a first name.

When my MIL was here, she did not bring up names in front of my husband. And I wasn't going to tell her my names. But she brought it up one-on-one, and I told her I like Colleen Paige. I wish I hadn't. She made a terrible face about Colleen, but she said she liked Paige. Personally, I don't care what she likes or doesn't like; it isn't her child. She had the chance to name her own kids. But it's my husband I am concerned about caring. We'll see. 

Northern- Happy 20 weeks! So exciting to be halfway!

Perplexed- I completely agree that this pregnancy feels like it is flying by! I can't believe that halfway mark is right around the corner.

I also feel once 30 weeks comes, then it's fast forward from there.

Xanzaba- I think your baby just had a growth spurt and now is the same size for a little bit. I wish some medical professionals would not create so much worry sometimes. I understand how that could make frequent ultrasounds more of an additional worry than something you'd want. So, is your baby a boy? Maybe you said that and I forgot. I've been trying to keep track of everyone now with the front page because I'm starting to forget.

AFM- Yoga was GREAT yesterday!! I am so glad I went! It is so different than it used to be. Because I used to be one of those people who always went for the extra challenge that the instructor would offer. For example, when she would say, "If you want more of a challenge, you can do this.." And I would always be pushing myself to try the tough moves. Now, I'm the one looking for the modification. But I talked to the instructor beforehand, and I told her I was pregnant.
She said not to do any moves that will pull at my lower belly, groin, or thigh area. She said that can lead to an injury. So, for example, when other people are doing a move in a sort of squat position (like moonflower), only go as low as my body will allow. Good to know! I clearly couldn't do anything on my stomach and for all resting poses done on the back, I just moved to my side when it became uncomfortable. The good thing about pregnancy is that your body lets you know when you are pushing it too hard. My biggest indicator was round ligament pain. When that came on, I just made sure I took it easy. But I left feeling really good and stretched out and glad I went.

I have my just 1 and 1/2 hours until my ultrasound!!! :happydance: CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina, can I ask why you decided to forgo trying to breastfeed? It's a very personal decision, I'm just curious why you made that choice so early with this being your first. 

Beanonorder, I'm so glad you found a nanny you're happy about. I'm looking forward to hearing how she does with your DD. :thumbup: One stress off of your plate, at least. 

Happy twenty weeks, Northern!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh & Perplexed, my DD had awful sleep problems at 1 year as well. I think it's quite common. We had to completely change what we were doing (had to institute a routine during the day & for bedtime, introduce white noise, etc., etc.), but within a couple months she was sleeping well again. There are tons of books and Internet resources on different things you can try. It felt endless at the time, but it's just a stage; you'll get through it soon, I promise!


----------



## counting

I am going to breastfeed this baby, and I am so glad this time I won't have to try and fuss with pumps so much. With my first I went back to work when he was six months old. I didn't cope well, and neither did he. He wouldn't take a bottle or sippy cup, so part of the time DH had to bring him up to my work to nurse and when he couldn't I wound up pumping just to keep my supply up for days I was home. I was able to donate the extra breast milk to ladies and babies in need which was lovely, but the stress and hate I have for the pump is huge, though I love the bond I have breastfeeding my son. This time I will be off for a complete year, and 12 months was when my son really started drinking from a straw cup, so hoping this baby will be more ready for me to go back(and that I will be more ready too).

The other difficult aspect is whether or not to attempt to wean my son before the new baby is born. He is still nursing and I am happy we have made it this far into pregnancy and still going strong. Breastfeeding is like sleeping pills and tantrum stopper all in one snugly package for toddlers. But he is still a frequent nurser and I am on a personal unpaid year off right now from work so he has had free reign to nurse whenever he pleases. He will be 21 months, my goal was 2 years. I hope to wean him down to one nursing session a day by the time the baby gets here, or allow him to self wean if he looses interest with milk supply drop. It breaks my heart thinking about him being so grown up and loosing that bond with my son, but I also think it might be the best thing all around. I guess I will see how it goes and let him take the lead :)


----------



## Button#

We had sleep problems with LO at a year old as well. I think that's when we moved his bedtime story to before his bath as he would get so over stimulated by it. 

Beanonorder glad you found a nanny

Rebecca I'm going to start pregnancy yoga first weekend in December, all booked up until then with visiting relatives and birthday parties. 

Northern happy halfway point!


----------



## Christina86

I went back and forth for a while. At first I thought I would try but I could never get used to the thought. I still haven't been able to get used to the thought of breast feeding so it finally came to me deciding not to do it at all. I mean I guess I could change my mind I have 24 weeks left but I doubt I will.


----------



## northern_me

Counting, lots of girls at my work tandem feed their older kids too  I have one girl who breastfeed for 6 years straight through 3 pregnancies/babies. 

I didn't get to breastfeed last time due to health issues and lack of support. This time I am damn well determined I am doing it. It isn't an option to not breastfeed for me this time around.


----------



## counting

Christina86 said:


> I went back and forth for a while. At first I thought I would try but I could never get used to the thought. I still haven't been able to get used to the thought of breast feeding so it finally came to me deciding not to do it at all. I mean I guess I could change my mind I have 24 weeks left but I doubt I will.

Just remember you can change your mind, I operate under the assumption that nobody is recording my choices and making note of if I do things differently, lol. I knew I wanted to breastfeed my son, but I had no idea what it would be like and was afraid it would feel weird. Once I had given birth nursing him for the first time felt very natural to soothe and feed him. The post baby hormones and actually feeding your own child can feel much, much different than the hypothetical idea of breastfeeding a baby, which can feel really strange to think about. 

It is ok to make a decision now, but it is also ok to wait to make any concrete choice, even if the moment you do happens in the delivery room. You can also pump or nurse to give baby colostrum(very good for them) without committing yourself to breastfeeding beyond that, or even ever putting baby to the breast if you still feel uncomfortable with it. There are so many options. I would recommend going with the flow. If at that point if you think breastfeeding is not for you, you can always choose not to or to stop at any point. It is perfectly ok to tell hospital staff when they ask if you have plans for breastfeeding, or if you make a birth plan "I want to wait until after I give birth to make a choice, and would like my choice to formula feed or breastfeed to be supported no matter what I choose."


----------



## Button#

It's weird to think I'll be breastfeeding again. I fed DS until 21 months. I found what helped me in the early days was to keep the booklet they gave me next to me so I could remind myself how to latch him on properly regularly.


----------



## stripeycat5

Christina don't write off bf completely. I was always adamant that I was going to bf and that formula was not an option and I am so glad it did. It is the most natural thing in the world and so much cheaper than formula too! Your hormones may well take over once your bubba is born you never know &#9786;&#65039;

Counting - I bf until ds was 1 year and 2 months. Ds was still feeding in the morning but managed to wean him off the night feed first and found it a lot easier than a lot of people say it is. However they always recommend leaving the evening feed as the last one to go. There is no reason for you not to carry on though if you still feel able to and your lo enjoys it.

Bean - I am so glad you found a nanny you like it will make life easier for you. I do hope you and Dh sort something out he is being incredibly selfish doing a this while you are pregnant I want to give him a slap and I don't even know him! I am glad everything went ok at the docs x

Northern - happy halfway point!

Rebecca - sod anyone else on name choices. I want to find out the sex but don't want to tell anyone so we don't have these problems - I don't know how easy that is going to be though! My mil will be a nightmare if we tell her and I am sure would start sticking her oar in etc

We have got Waterbabies in the morning which I am looking forward to. Dh's shifts means he can't always come swimming with us but the last few weeks he has been able to so I haven't been in the water with lo for weeks and can't wait! He has just started blowing bubbles in the bath which is something they ask him to do in the lessons so I hope he shows off his new skills &#128521; x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

No one in my family has bf their babies and with DD1 I wasn't keen on the idea at all. I didn't go to the bfing antenatal classes etc.

When she was born though I felt very differently. I fed her for 15 months in the end. 

Counting - when your milk changes to colostrum your DS may go off the taste or not want to 'dry nurse' - I know lots of LOs that have carried on though.


----------



## counting

My milk is definitely very reduced now. Not producing a ton, I think probably the only reason I still have so much is that DS nurses like it is his job(I guess it kinda is, lol). I started producing colostrum at 16 weeks with my son, still mature milk here, though it seems to have an orangish tint the past few days. I assume that is it transitioning to colostrum- but my colostrum was clear last time! I guess every pregnancy and baby are different though, and not sure how breastfeeding affects that kind of thing.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My colostrum is always clear. I antenatally express due to my diabetes. So I am very familar with my colostrum now!


----------



## RebeccaR19

We saw baby girl and she is definitely a girl! I was happy with the ultrasound. She definitely did not look alien-like, and looked much more human than my son did. 
The girl shot was much clearer to me this time and looked like the girl scans I've seen on here and other places.
 



Attached Files:







Baby GIRL 2D.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8









Baby GIRL.png
File size: 248.9 KB
Views: 7









Baby Girl 3.png
File size: 237.3 KB
Views: 6









GIRL.png
File size: 408.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Christina86

Lovely scan pictures Rebecca! 

I won't write it off completely. For now, after doing my thinking, I find the thought way to weird. I know my sister is still bf my nephew. My mom brought it up and I said I didn't think I wanted to. She said she never bf myself or my sister we were formula fed. I was also allergic to all but one special (very expensive) kind of formula. I'll keep my mind open to the possibility later on or after the baby is born. 

On another note I am feeling very fat today. When I stand or am laying on my side you can clearly see a bump. When I lay on my back or am sitting it just looks like I am really fat. The sweatpants I'm wearing are also a bit tight and I went through three shirts to find one that wasn't too tight. Oy.


----------



## counting

She looks sweet! And no doubting she is a girl! Congrats!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Definite girly there! We didn't buy the extra 4D picture from our scan yesterday - sort of wish we had now.


----------



## Eidson23

My wife is completely weirded out by the idea of breastfeeding, but she's going to try. She knows it'll be different when the time comes...but it definitely weirds her out at this point lol. I breastfed my son for 5 months and only stopped because I stopped producing milk for some reason. I had every intention of doing it for a year, but things change! I think that's one thing I'm gonna miss with this baby...the fact that I can't breastfeed will definitely be slightly disappointing.

Beautiful scan Rebecca! She looks amazing :cloud9:


----------



## northern_me

Eidson, we have two moms at my work that are breastfeeding. The one that wasn't pregnant took some kind of medication or herbal thing or something to produce milk and they share the duties. If your wife isn't into it, maybe that could be your job!


----------



## Scottish

Beautiful scan Rebecca :D

I will bf, my ds had severe tongue tie which made bf hell but I managed to do it for 6 months


----------



## captainj1

Scottish said:


> Beautiful scan Rebecca :D
> 
> I will bf, my ds had severe tongue tie which made bf hell but I managed to do it for 6 months

My DS had tongue tie too, but we had it snipped early on. I bf him for 3 months but he had reflux and was lactose intolerant so we moved in to Nutramigen on prescription after that as he screamed all day in pain and hated lying down. I'm hoping for an easier baby this time around...it was tough I don't mind admitting.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I am going to _try_ bfing this one for sure. I'm praying this one takes to it naturally though, because I am not going to have much fight in me for it this time. And my amazing lactation consultant doesn't do one-on-one bfing sessions anymore, she has transitioned to group education and is a doula now. Would LOVE to hire her as a doula but at $1,500 there is no way we could possibly afford it. :(


----------



## Eidson23

Northern-I've read about co-breast feeding with lesbians. It mentioned it in a book I read about non-bio moms. It also mentioned a lot of adopted mothers will make their milk come in! It's a cool aspect honestly...just feel like we're going to share the responsibilities with almost everything else, I feel like it'd be almost unfair to share that since she's the one going through pregnancy. I don't want to short her with that experience I guess. It sucks for me but it'll be good. Maybe if bf isn't for her then I'll consider making my milk come in...from what I've read it isn't too hard. Wish I knew that when I was bf myself dry trying to produce milk for my son...


----------



## Dini

Rebecca she is just beautiful!! 

Northern congrats on 20 weeks! Wow!! Half way! 

Beanonorder I'm so glad you found someone you liked. I'm sure she will work out wonderfully! 

I plan to try breastfeeding. I want to very much and that's our plan but I keep in the back of my mind the possibility it won't work. My mom managed so I certainly hope to. It's free and so good for both mom and baby. I know some people that just never wanted to and their babies are just fine. 

My numbness seems to be getting worse and I'm having problems with stairs so if the pain gets to me really and again at work tomorrow I'm going to page the mw on call. I was trying to wait until my appt but it's 10 days away. I'm a bit worried about the numbness and it getting worse and I never really told her about that last time and I downplayed the pain I'm in. Nurses are so bad about that. We make bad patients!


----------



## Dini

Oh and Tara, happy 17 weeks to us!!


----------



## northern_me

We have finally agreed and are set on a name. We have agreed we aren't changing it again. We have a baby Thea on board. We liked that right off the bat but he was joking around and said it in a thick Newfoundland accent (which would make it would like Tia) and turned me from it. But we have come back to it and are in agreement.


----------



## Perplexed

my mom told me she thinks bf will be a lot easier the second and not to worry so much. it's not always true...hopefully it will be. I still haven't decided which dr will deliver my baby. Old hospital is not an option anymore.

Dini I'm so sorry about your numbness. I also downplay pain when I go to a professional that's supposed to help me.


----------



## RebeccaR19

captainj1 said:


> My DS had tongue tie too, but we had it snipped early on. I bf him for 3 months but he had reflux and was lactose intolerant so we moved in to Nutramigen on prescription after that as he screamed all day in pain and hated lying down. I'm hoping for an easier baby this time around...it was tough I don't mind admitting.

Reflux is very stressful. After going through it with my son, I don't think that parents who have never experienced it even realize the extent of it. I wish there was more understanding. And while I did breastfeed my son, I started supplementing with formula at 5 months because the spitting up was just too much. I hope not to have to do it this time, but sometimes I wish more people understood what it's like to have a baby with reflux problems. Too many people just said that it was normal. I knew it wasn't normal. My son wasn't lactose intolerant, but reflux alone was a battle and I knew he shouldn't have been screaming that much. Even tips given to me (like angling the cot mattress) did not work. The only thing that helped was adding on formula to make it thicker and make it stay down.
And when I came across a parent whose child had had reflux, they completely knew exactly what I was going through.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- Thea is an adorable name. Love it!


----------



## Christina86

Northern- Thea is a beautiful name!

That was the formula I was on. The one with the N that I can't get my phone to spell without autocorrecting it to something weird right now. I am lactose intolerant still. My mom just said I was allergic to other formulas. 

16 weeks today!! And of course... I can't sleep. I was. Then all of a sudden woke up. Hopefully I can fall back to sleep. I am so tired. =[ 

And the right side of my abdomen feels quite a bit harder than my left. I seem to end up laying on my right side a lot more. I wonder if the baby is more to this side? If I press a few times it seems to even out for a while before going back to the right being harder. I can tell more in the morning/ late evening. It's weird.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I love the name Thea!

Bfing my second was definitely easier. My DD1 has a bad tongue tie and she gained weight sooooooooo slowly. And it was all so new and it is hard those first few weeks.

My only concern is my babies tend to lose a fair bit of weight initially - DD1 lost 9.5% of her birthweight and DD2 8% (she had antenatally expressed colostrum)

My GD and the hormones involved make my milk come in slowwwwwwwwwwwly.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie id wanted to ask why gd caused you to need to express antenatally but that explains it.

Today I went to a clinic to try and find out what we're having. The dr said baby had his/her legs crossed hiding their private parts lol. She said she could see something that could be a willy but can't say for sure unless she gets a broad as daylight view. Lol! Ironically after flashing us for half a second baby crossed his/her legs even more and we could no longer see anything. 

I asked her what she thought of something that happened in my previous pregnancy. At 31+ weeks I got up from bed one morning to feel a big gush of fluid down my legs. No smell or color and it soaked through my shorts. I showered then went to see my the doctor. There was no more fluid as I reached the clinic...they swabbed twice, negative for amniotic fluid and negative for vaginal infections, waters were still intact. They checked amniotic fluid levels and said they look okay. So the water was never explained. 

This doctor gave me one possible explanation. She said it could be hind waters. I don't know what that means. I suspect the clinic I went to never believed there was a fluid leak but I did get weekly ctg...


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The main reason I antenatally express is with GD the baby is used to a higher than average amount of sugar getting to them - even when your diabetes is well controlled to be honest. So the baby produces extra insulin. When they are born the baby's blood sugar can go low. So here in the UK after the birth the baby's blood sugar gets tested before and after each feed until they get a couple of readings that show the baby is getting something to up their blood sugar.

With DD1 I didn't know about antenatal expressing and I had to give her formula (tried hand expressing into a syringe but she sicked it up - and then screamed - no one to help me express) But she was awful with a bottle due to her tongue tie.

Also it take 3oz of formula to increase blood sugar as much as 2ml of colostrum does.

With DD2 the colostrum worked much better.


----------



## northern_me

Those who have dealt with tongue tied babies, did you not get a tongue tie release done? I went to see Dr Jack Newman speak about breastfeeding in the spring and he seemed to encourage tongue tie releases. The GPs here are supposed to be getting trained to do them in office.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

MWs in the UK are a bit crap at picking them up. My DD1s was identified in hospital but she could latch fine, she was just so inefficient. It was only because she couldn't latch on a bottle at all really I persevered, also with her being my only child at that point I had the time to just feed around the clock every 45minutes.

It made her hard to wean onto food though. She was baby led weaned but struggled to move food around her mouth due to her tongue.

My DD2 isn't tongue tied at all (I have a minor tie myself) If this baby has a tie we will likely pay for it to be released privately as the NHS aren't great with agreeing to it - or long waits which really mess things up.


----------



## Scottish

I got my ds tongue tie snipped when he was 3 weeks old on nhs but I self referred as he was feeding all the time. He could also latch on but was inefficient feeder so he constantly snacked (still is a snacker) his was very severe though as the whole tip was tied down and I had to point it out to mw who didn't really give a damn and shrugged it off so I got the tongue tie nurse at the children's hospitals number and phoned her and begged as I was constantly bf and knackered and when she seen it she said it is severe. If anyone here has issues in uk with a tongue tie and its affecting feeding then try and self refer to hospital if mw don't help. It can affect speech as well but the mw disn't give me all the information on it only found out how much issues it can cause through the tt nurse.


----------



## counting

My so had terrible reflux and colic (I didn't know it was colic, I'd never had a baby before so I didn't stress and assumed it was normal! I knew the reflux pain was not). He went on prevacaid (reflux medication)at 2 months. He was still puking and in pain, and started having weight issues after initial amazing gain. It turned out he was NOT lactose intolerant, but was allergic to cows milk protein. I strictly eliminated all dairy even trace from my diet until 8 months. He got so much better, I finally had a happy, not sick baby. I always recommend that to ladies who have babies who are colic-y or have reflux. 

Also...19 weeks today!!!! This morning I was listening to lil bean's heartbeat...And I got multiple kicks just above my belly button, and a load of punches, head butts right by my pelvic bone!!! Baby must be so big now! You read the "baby is as big as...___" on tickers and websites, but even the second time around it is such a shock when you physically experience your baby is so big and so developed that they can do that now. I am in awe of this little person already:cloud9: On Thursday I have my anatomy scan and we hopefully find out the sex of baby. I am more concerned about hearing everything is alright after all we have been through, but I am recording everyone's votes! 

DH: Girl
My mom: Girl
My dad: Girl
My sister: Boy
my brother: Boy
My SIL: Boy
My grandmother: Girl

I am not sure at all! I seem to be the only pregnant woman who does not have that instinct. I had a vaguely boy feeling with my son, but I didn't really feel that strongly. I have a possible girly feeling for this LO, but maybe not. It may just be because I feel different than with my son, and because DH is convinced baby is a girl and he was right about our son being a boy. I suppose we shall hopefully find out either way.

(Ps. I love the name Thea!)


----------



## stripeycat5

My ds had a tongue tie and I was told by one midwife that I would not be able to bf which devastated me. However I perservered and I fed him up until a couple of months ago. In Wales toungue tie is left to try and stretch. We looked into getting it clipped privately but by then he was feeding with gusto so we never bothered. Aparrently it can grow back which is why they don't recommend it. 

Northern - Thea is a lovely name &#9786;&#65039; 

Perplexed - how annoying bubba obviously didn't want you to see whether they are a he or a she! 

I am still having girl feelings with this baby - last night all I wanted to eat were sweets. My appetite is nowhere near what it was with ds and I still feel sick from time to time. Also my bump seems to start under my boobs where I am sure it was lower with ds. Maybe I am just trying to convince myself it is a girl. Two weeks on Thursday til we find out &#128515; x


----------



## Button#

Lovely name northern.


----------



## TaraCathryn

My DD had a tongue tie that wasn't diagnosed until the home nurse came when DD was a week old and she still wasn't latching at all (worthless "lactation consultants" at the hospital were the worst people I have ever met & knew nothing!! I could go on such a rant about that whole experience but I'll stop myself!). We had it clipped at two weeks old bc she had literally never latched on. Still didn't until I saw a proper LC at three weeks, and even then she would only ever nurse with a rubber shield. Snipping her tongue tie did help, though. I was horrified at the thought of it, but she only screamed for a second and it didn't even bleed, so I didn't regret it. :thumbup:


----------



## northern_me

Apparently Rememberance Day celebrations are a no-no while pregnant. We are at a hockey game and they did a few minutes to honour veterans. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person in the whole stadium that cried. I feel like an idiot haha.


----------



## Christina86

northern_me said:


> Apparently Rememberance Day celebrations are a no-no while pregnant. We are at a hockey game and they did a few minutes to honour veterans. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person in the whole stadium that cried. I feel like an idiot haha.

I felt like that in class the other day. Prof. showed part one of a video on Martin Luther (it's a Theology class- I go to a Franciscan University) and they stopped it on him going into the woods and getting caught in a storm and he thought at that moment he was going to die. I started crying. I'm sure the people around me (minus the only two that know I'm pregnant) thought I was insane. :haha:


----------



## Beanonorder

Counting you are not the only one lacking that instinct! I really have no idea what I'm having and I didn't with dd either. 
I'm going for my anatomy scan later today and dh is dying for me to find out the sex. I must admit I'm kind of tempted but I think if I do I'll feel a bit disappointed in myself. Staying team yellow has always been important to me. 

My mom told me yesterday that her and my dad have definitely decided to come over for the birth next year. I'm really happy about that. I also finally told her what has been going on here. She's very sad for me and obviously disappointed in dh. 
Dh moved out last night and I think the reality of his decision has hit him and he is regretting it a bit. But what's done is done and I have two choices - decide to become a single mom and do this all on my own or try it his way for a while and hope that we can solve some of our issues.


----------



## Eidson23

Here's my wife's 18 week bump :cloud9: 
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/potato_zps44dce127.jpg


----------



## northern_me

Love the shirt!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- She looks great!

Beanonorder- I am glad your family will be able to come for the birth. How nice :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Sooo... I'm in the middle of my anatomy scan and we've had to stop for ten minutes to see if baby will flip and face upwards. The doctor asked if I knew what I was having and I said no I don't want to know. He said that's fine. Then I asked him if it was very obvious and he laughed and said yes it is. At that moment the tech moved from the feet upwards and even to me it was quite obvious. So I looked at the doctor and said 'it's a boy isn't it?' A bit later while she was scanning the abdomen and because baby is upside down you could see the his bits dangling so even if I had stayed strong I would have known! 
So despite my determination to be team yellow I have now joined team blue!! 

Tara I have to admit I do feel a bit like you - sad to know I'll never hold my baby girl again and never get to use some of those clothes. I'll never get a Paige or Madison. But at the same time I'm also excited to see what a boy is like and also to give my parents a grandson. 
I never thought I'd cave! But in fairness with the way he had everything on display I'd have to have been an idiot not to realise!


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh and the doctor also confirmed that I have an anterior placenta so that explains the sporadic movements I feel.


----------



## Dini

Northern I adore the name Thea! 

Counting, I also have no instinct about what we are having. I had one dream it was a girl but really have no clue. 

Beanonorder, glad your family is coming? That should be a relief. And yay for a boy! I think he wanted you to know!

Had a better day today. I got some sleep and work wasn't as busy so I got to sit often and my back and leg hurt but I could deal with it. 10 days till the gender scan, really can't wait and I'm getting anxious. I still can't believe sometimes there is a little person in there!


----------



## counting

My mild girl feelings I think are entirely based on a dream I had that I was having a girl, lol. That and thinking DH might be right again.

Beanonorder, my son was like that too, always waving the goods around I would have had to be blind not to see he was a boy. Very exciting news though, I can imagine it is hard thinking not another baby girl- but boys are so fun and amazing! You are lucky!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- Congratulations on your boy! :blue: Boys are just so much fun.

My dreams this time have been way off. From the beginning, I dreamed that I had another boy. I have had several dreams that this baby is another boy (even last night!) , and I saw beyond a shadow of a doubt yesterday that baby is, in fact, a girl. 
With my son, my dreams were spot on. Maybe I just tend to dream about having a boy.

The wait for my husband to be ready to talk about names is excruciating. I am getting so tired of it. I want to name her. I thought of another name I love today which is Holly. I just really can't wait to talk about it and name her.


----------



## Perplexed

That must be so hard Rebecca! I'd be so impatient if we couldn't talk about names. Hopefully it won't be long now.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on your :blue: bump Beanonorder!

Me and DH had one pang that there will never be a son for us. This is definitely are final baby. DH would like a vacectomy next year, I do totally understand that. 4 kids would be madness for us.

All my dreams in all pregnancies have always been about boys! Obviously I have had 3 girls :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Beanonorder, congrats for :blue: :)


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on blue bump bean! I'm so sure I wrote a response earlier when I first woke up but I possibly just went back to sleep instead...


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump Beanonorder!


----------



## Perplexed

Dry throat and sooo thirsty today. Maybe I was the same yesterday too but can't really remember for some reason. Might be getting sick but at the same time I think I need to drink more water.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on team :blue: beanonorder!!! Yay


----------



## xkirstyx

Congrats on the blue bump Beanonorder!!! X


----------



## Christina86

Beanonorder- congrats on the blue bump. 

Rebecca- that would drive me nuts not talking about names. Hopefully it won't be too much longer!! 

Dini- I'm glad you didn't have as much pain yesterday. Hopefully you get relief soon! 

Grr. I go to bed and place a pillow behind me every night so I can sleep on my side. I do flip sometimes. But I keep waking up on my back with most of my pillows by my husband or on the floor! lol.


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations Bean on your blue bump! I know you wanted to stay team yellow but it must have been fate &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## counting

I have to have the names all picked out for the baby before I even find out the sex. I guess it is a weird quirk. We had my sons name(and the name if he was a girl) picked out since shortly after me and DH started seriously dating, long before we ever got pregnant(or even tried) for him. One of his middle names changed though as my brother had a son 4 months before us and used the middle name Parker, so we went with Steven instead for second middle name. 

I don't know if it is odd or not, but even though we still really like the girl name we chose for DS, we went with an entirely new girls name for this baby. Even though we never had cause to use it the name still seems attached to my son somehow. 

So today is Monday! Thursday is the big ultrasound. I am really, really nervous. I hope I get the all clear everything is OK.I'm also excited too, because if everything is alright it will be an amazing experience and I will be finding out the sex if baby cooperates. So many feelings!(But do I have anything but so many feelings during pregnancy?!). Was anyone/is anyone else scared out of their mind for the 20 week scan? Being high risk and having complications makes me very nervous, even though I am also kid on Christmas morning levels of excitement.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- My 20 week ultrasound is on November 19th and I am actually kind of scared. I already know I'm having a girl, of course. But what I'm scared about is that this ultrasound is the one in the radiology department at the hospital. My last 2 scans have just been at this private place that isn't really a medical place at all.

So, I'm really nervous. For one, I'm hoping they don't find anything wrong with baby's organs. I tried to check at my last scan to see for myself, but I wouldn't know what to look for. Another thing that bothered me a little bit were baby's measurements last time. When I got the gender scan done at 15 weeks, she measured a day ahead of my regular due date (April 8th) and they wrote down April 7th. Based on the way I've been feeling, I figured she'd had a growth spurt and I thought she would be either measuring that same size or even ahead of that at this next scan. Well she measured at just 18 weeks exactly! Giving me a due date of April 12th. I started to worry that something is wrong with her growth. But I know it's not that big of a difference, and ultrasounds are only an estimate.
It's just hard not to worry. So, I'm very anxious for my actual medical one at 20 weeks. I sort of can't wait to get it out of the way. The only reassurance I got for her development was that I saw her in 3D and I could see she was much more developed than my son was at 17+1...like way more than just a week ahead. We even came home and watched the DVD from my son's scan and then watched hers and she is clearly much more developed and has a lot more fat on her.


----------



## counting

Glad I am not alone, even though I don't really wish this stress on anyone. I just want to hear I am having a healthy baby, and that there is nothing seriously wrong that caused my hemorrhaging and contractions. Not knowing is scary, but so is the prospect of finding out something is wrong. Just like my son I have scoured pictures of what spina bifida looks like on ultrasound so that I can know if that is what I am looking at (Even though you get told on the high risk floor as soon as they see anything which is where I am going) and normal nasal bone measurements, that kind of thing- and I know I will watch what each part measures to see if there is any issues (too small, etc) just like I did for him. It's hard not to be afraid. That and the doctor has not told me the results of my screening tests yet so there is that big unknown factor too.


----------



## northern_me

I'm updating the list, I took a bunch of people out that have maybe been on here once at the very beginning.

Has anyone heard from Oswin? What happened to her?


----------



## xkirstyx

Blue for me northern  

No idea what's happened to oswin!


----------



## Christina86

My scan is on November 26th (day before Thanksgiving) and as of right now I am calm. Though about a week before my appt.. I usually get really nervous because I constantly start thinking I am going to hear horrible news. I got to knock that off! 

Though I am excited because we will get to see the baby. =) I still kind of wish we were finding out the gender. But I assume it will be fun to guess.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I have not seen Oswin at all. I keep hoping she comes back on here.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I know who Oswin is from along time ago, she went by a different BnB name then. 

I am told by others that know her that she is fine - hopefully that is the case. I used to be friends with her on FB but she defriended me around about the time I started being more active in this thread, I hadn't realised who she was then as she is going by a different name.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I stalked Oswin's posts a few weeks ago and she was still posting in pregnancy forums, so I wonder if maybe she just felt she couldn't keep up with this thread? Which is a shame, I do miss hearing from her. 

Eidson your wife is adorable! How is she feeling?

Counting I get petrified too. Because I still don't feel like this pregnancy is really real, I keep thinking that means something will go terribly wrong. It's silly but I think very common. (Also I've had no gender instinct with either baby whatsoever!)

Northern, I feel for you on being so emotional! We took DD to a movie the other night and there was an animated short film at the beginning about a little dog that looked like mine. It wasn't a sad film and my dog is fine but I was bawling like a baby for like ten minutes! :haha: My poor DD just doesn't know what to make of me sometimes!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Oh, I'm never done thinking when I hit post! 

Beanonorder, sorry you couldn't help but find out the gender, and that you're experiencing some of the same disappointment as me. But also congrats on your blue bump! We will have one of each! I'm SO glad your parents will be there for you in April. That's great news. :hugs:

Amelie I'm sorry too that you won't have a son. It's hard knowing that, even though we all know we'll love these babies like no other, no matter what! :)

It's my first Monday off. I'm going to be productive! What I really want to do is move some heavy furniture around, but I don't want to exacerbate all my back/hip/pain issues (mine aren't debilitating, just sleep-killing! ). I'm hoping my best friend will take pity on me and come help when she gets off of work.  Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Dini

I do hope oswin is fine also. 

I don't even know when my 20 week scan is yet and I'm already nervous. It probably won't be until the second week of December because DH has to work 7 days in a row, 12 hour shifts the first week. I'll actually be over 21 weeks by then. I do have my private scan the 19h but it's not medical of course. I think it's normal to be scared. I have no reason to think anything is wrong, baby seems fine with a good heartbeat in the high 150's and seems to be growing as my uterus is barely below my belly button now but I'm still so scared something is wrong. I hope after that scan j can feel like this is happening. 

Today I'm getting my hair done by my girlfriend who just lost Her baby. I didn't think she'd want to see me but she does but I'm nervous that it will make me more anxious about my baby. She seems to be doing well though and I'm so happy about that.


----------



## northern_me

Eesh Dini, that is hard! 

Speaking of getting hair done, I want to go get mine done so bad. I have to hold off for another few weeks as I think the brakes need to be replaced on my SUV. Just what I need the week after DD's birthday and just before Christmas!! I've been trying to put money away for mat leave but it always seems to get sucked out of my pocket. So frustrated.


----------



## wanting2010

My 20 week scan is on the 19th and I am super nervous for it! I was the same way with my DS. I keep forgetting to take my vitamins now that I'm mostly over the morning sickness, and I couldn't really tolerate them when I was having a lot of MS so I have convinced myself something will be wrong! 

Northern, I feel for you on needing your brakes replaced. We just had to replace our brakes and all the lines on our truck to the tune of $1000! Plus my dog had surgery and shots which cost $550, and we have had to have his stitches replaced three times since then- first time the vet didn't charge us, the last two times he had to be sedated so we were charged $100 each time. Getting a little stressed about money at the moment since we've had to shell out so much in such a short time and with Christmas coming up! Only positive to it is that we put it on our cash rewards credit card so we get a portion back!


----------



## northern_me

I bought this vehicle 2.5 years ago when it was just me and DD and we didn't have any plans of having a baby. Now I'm wondering why the frig I thought I "needed" a 30k car. Oh well, you live and learn I guess. I'm wanting to sell it, pay off what I owe on it and get a much smaller car.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Northern, what is your DD1 called? I just wondered because you have nice taste in names :flower:


----------



## northern_me

I'll inbox you ;) I don't like putting her name on things that can be searched. Custody issue.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Totally understand. I never put my girls full names on here as they are unusual and would show up in searches!


----------



## northern_me

Exactly. Sometimes I wish I had named her something ridiculously common for that reason.


----------



## stripeycat5

My scan is on the 27th Nov and I can't wait. My 12 week scan seemed to come up really quickly but this one is taking forever! 

I really need to start eating properly I just cannot be bothered to cook properly at the moment. Trouble is OH is on shift in the evenings a lot so just cooking for me seems a bit pointless. I always make something nice for ds and then don't fancy it myself later! Really need to try and eat better though as I think that is why I am feeling so tired. 

Also very emotional this week - the new John Lewis advert make me blub the other day it is soooo cute! Getting quite excited for Yorkshire this weekend just hope the weather behaves itself as we have our typical Welsh weather the moment &#9748;&#65039;


----------



## Tove

Crap. I wrote a long reply on my phone but clicked something by accident so everything disappeared :( The short version:

- Met my midwife. I have to take iron supplements. Worried about possible constipation and nausea as side effects. Any experiences?

- Congrats on blue bump beanonorder, even though you didnt want to find out :)

- Also, sorry beanonorder about judging your OH when I dont know the full situation, but I think he's an idiot for leaving his daughter and pregnant wife even if it turns out to be temporary. I really hope the best works out for you, even if that means you might be a single mom :hugs:


----------



## northern_me

So we went out to dinner on Friday and OH wanted me to try deep fried pickles for the first time. He has created a monster. All I want is deep fried pickles. And dill sauce. You can only get them at one place here.


----------



## Scottish

Oh deep fried pickles sound yummy!!!!! Is in a batter ?

I got a letter through from the hospital saying an appointment has been made for me with consultant ob on 1st December and I've to take oh as well. It doesn't say why but I know for sure it's because my blood test has come back with anti e antibody again !!! This means I will be induced on due date again. The antibody is so rare that nobody seems to know much about it but it could cause severe jaundice which is why they do due date induction. I will find out for sure then but I guarantee that's what it is.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- Deep fried pickles are everywhere here. They are delicious.


----------



## northern_me

I think it must be a southern US thing, right? Not common here at all. This place only opened recently. I've never even seen it on a menu before.


----------



## northern_me

Scottish, that sucks. On the bright side though, you know you won't be way overdue and suffering!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Yes, I think it's southern. I'm originally from Virginia, and I had never heard of the idea or had one until I moved to North Carolina. But even in North Carolina, they are not that common.

But they are seriously everywhere in Georgia. They are so common here that you start to become a connoisseur of them. ;) There are some places that make them great and others are either way too greasy, too much breading, etc.


----------



## TaraCathryn

I have only recently heard of deep fried pickles. They sound SO. GOOD. I wish I knew where to get them!

First snow today--a bit late for here. Have lost all of my motivation to be productive & just want to stay in and snuggle up with DD!


----------



## northern_me

I found a recipe here: https://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/05/oven-fried-pickles-with-skinny-herb.html?m=1

Baked but I bet they're good. I haven't tried anything bad from that site.


----------



## RebeccaR19

TaraCathryn- Do you have a Smokey Bones near you? They serve fried pickles. A lot of barbecue places often have fried pickles (but not always depending on the location).


----------



## Christina86

Ooh deep fried pickles sound good! I want some cheese curds. Little balls of battered cheesy goodness with ranch dressing. Yummy. 
I'm making a Ruben dip for dinner. Throw sour kraut, cream cheese, Swiss cheese, thousand island dressing and corned beef in the crockpot and let it melt and cook. Serve on rye bread or crackers. Not the healthiest meal in the world but damn it's good lol.


----------



## Scottish

I have googled deep fried pickles as they don't exist in uk and I have found a yummy recipe and I will try it soon! In uk we call the pickle "gherkins" so here it would be deep fried gherkins :D


----------



## Beanonorder

Tove I get terrible nausea and constipation from iron tablets - to the point that I refuse to take them. Don't know what I'd do if I had to take them during pregnancy. Make sure you take vitamin C too - either as a tablet or eat an orange. It helps. 

I'm so frustrated, the past two nights I've spent between one and two hours getting dd to sleep and no matter what I can't get her to sleep in her bed. I feel so useless! Plus my Internet is not working and getting it fixed is a major mission. Then my friend called last night and I know she was trying to be caring but all she could talk about was what she thought we should be doing and what her and her dh do. I wanted to shout 'don't you think I tried all those things and that this has happened I need to move forward not rehash it all'. All she ended up doing was making me feel worse.


----------



## maggz

Hey strangers! I haven't caught up on the thread, two weeks is a lot of pages to read :haha: I hope everyone is doing good with no pregnancy problems :) 

My sisters' stay was amazing, we did a LOT of stuff! It's sad to see them go especially since I don't know when I'll see them again or when they'll get to see the baby. 

I've started to show a little, almost 18 weeks now so it's about time :) Baby moves a lot and I can feel it all the time which is awesome. I think I can feel it on the outside but hubby hasn't felt it yet. I'm doing good though, no problems to speak of. I've just felt something that I'm guessing is RLP, and I gained a little weight on this holiday of ours! I guess that's what unlimited amounts of candy, soda, and eating out will do to you :haha:


----------



## maggz

Beanonorder sorry to hear that your friend didn't help. Some people don't get their experiences might not help the next person :/ Maybe you can find time to tell her that you just need an ear to vent to, and you don't really want advice cause you feel like you've tried it all anyways. If she doesn't understand, at least you know you can always talk to us. :hugs:


----------



## Perplexed

So sorry to hear about the anti e antibody Scottish...if that's indeed what it is. did you have more ultrasounds and blood tests last time?


----------



## Dini

Glad to see you Maggz! 

Oh I love fried pickles! I'm in ohio and they are pretty popular here. If you have a Red Robin near you they have amazing pickles. I prefer the spears to the slices. Now I really want some!

Had a yummy dinner at DH's grandparents tonight and I was so full but now I'm hungry again! I shouldn't eat now it's too late and will make the heartburn so much worse. Ugh. I want fried pickes now!


----------



## northern_me

Anyone else find their relationship is changing due to pregnancy? I have ridiculous new found jealousy issues. I never batted an eye before about him talking to women or even getting emails from them(he's a journalist and people contact him all the time for stories). Now, I'm insanely jealous for no reason. I can't handle the idea that he has had ex gfs and that they've done stuff. I can't handle the thought that he's ever had sex with anyone else (he's 17yrs older than me, pretty sure he has!). The thought that he's ever seen anyone else naked makes me nauseous. I even went so far as to question why my own conditioner was moved. I've turned into a basket case. I don't verbalize this to him, just deal with it on my own. There is no reason in the whole world for me to have any suspicion. We are closer than ever in some ways, yet this is new. Just had to get it out.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- My husband and I had some very rough periods of time during my first pregnancy. I think it was the newness of it all. I didn't know what to do, feel, etc. I think he was the same. And he was actually worried about me getting pregnant again because he didn't want to go through all of that again.
But we are doing amazing this time. He is wonderful to me. And still, I have some issues. I think hormones do play a pretty big role. But I'm also having body image issues. I don't feel attractive at all. I'm trying to feel attractive. And we are having plenty of sex. ;) But I feel so unattractive. I don't want him to look at me. And I feel so insecure. I feel like so many non-pregnant women are attractive and what would he want with me now? I have literally zero reason to feel this way and yet I do. He styled his hair different the other day and I thought, "Why is he doing that? Is he up to something?" It's just ridiculous! I know it's me and my own insecurities. So, I've just kept my mouth shut. And I've also gone to the gym every day for the past few days and will continue to do so. Plus I'm wearing more make up and jewelry and perfume to feel more attractive. I know what to expect but being pregnant just doesn't feel attractive to me.


----------



## northern_me

I think the body image thing is it for me too. He's a pretty prominent person in our community and for some reason everyone kind of flocks to him. It never bothered me before but I think I also had this "he's 44 with a 26 year old girlfriend, he isn't going anywhere" mentality. Now I'm the 26 year old pregnant girlfriend. Not so hot. 

The single women his age hate me, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## maggz

Thanks Dini! :) 

Haha northern I laughed at your last statement. :haha:


----------



## Button#

Tove you reminded me that I need to chase the midwife about my blood test results to see if I need iron supplements. I took them with DS and had no problems.

Northern you're creating life and growing his baby, nothing hotter than that.


----------



## Scottish

Perplexed, thanks, just extra blood tests, the consultant did mention another scan last time but I didn't get one. My ds was fine when born no issues at all.

Northern I think it is just hormones making you feel like that xxxx


----------



## Perplexed

Had a few episodes of not being able to see clearly thru one eye last night and it was so weird. I think this happened only once before, can't remember if I were already pregnant.

Extremely thirsty although I drank close to 3 liters yesterday (quite a challenge since the start of pregnancy) and so far today close to 2 liters. Throat still soooo dry! Definitely coming down with something. So tired today too and can barely walk from the bedroom to the living room at my mom's.

Sorry this post has been a moan. I just don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## Christina86

Ewww. We got snow last night. Not a lot but it rained before it snowed so the ice under it its covered up. It's now 12 degrees outside with a feels like of 2. I totally don't want to get out of bed. Brr.y husband works where I go to school so we are carpooling. I have the 4 wheel drive car and he doesn't want me driving. He said he will drive and I will be safe. A little insulting but I guess sweet at the same time.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Christina- It's a good thing you guys can carpool. That is nice!

My mom just left about 30 minutes ago. That week went by too fast. Just this week my in-laws called my husband and canceled on us for Thanksgiving. So, now we won't have any company for quite some time. We will be going to see all of them in December for a couple of weeks. But it's just disappointing that they aren't coming. We were so looking forward to it. Our anniversary is the Saturday after Thanksgiving, and we were going to go out while they were here.
Now, we are trying to see if we can plan something with some friends of ours here. My husband just doesn't have enough time off to travel for Thanksgiving. He hasn't wanted to talk about it at all, but I feel like he is frustrated with his family. They often make plans and then just cancel. I think he's getting tired of it. We have come to expect it, but it's just as disappointing every time.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: I completely understand the sweet but insulting sentiment.

Rebecca: I'm sorry your inlaws cancelled on you guys. it must be disappointing.


----------



## Christina86

The roads were HORRIBLE! One would think that Iowa is flat. A lot of it is. But Sioux City has tons and tons of hills. We have to go down a few medium ones to get to the main road. They didn't even put salt down. And our street is an emergency route!!!! We drove on literal ice down the hills. I thought I was going to die. The parking lot at the school was salted but still has a ton of ice. I nearly fell on my face twice ... once getting out of the car and once walking across the parking lot. They said we were supposed to have a bad winter. Usually it doesn't start until mid - December. I sense it is going to be a really really long winter. :dohh:

I'm not feeling so well today. I ate breakfast and felt a little better but not by much. I sure hope that I'm not going to go through another round of MS. I've been getting bad heartburn with most foods right now... I can only handle so much. I don't want to start throwing up again. I did gain 2 pounds though! According to my scale at home anyway! I mean I guess it doesn't mean much. Lost a total of 22... so tech. now I only lost 20. Only issue is I don't think I'm eating the best. I have been craving tons and tons of sweets the last two weeks. Doughnuts and candy. Then the chips. I eat fruit. Not a lot of veggies right now. Ooops.


----------



## northern_me

Christina, I feel for you. We get exceptional amounts of snow here. We are in the top 10 snowiest cities in North America. There is nothing more terrifying than driving on ice. I like to think it makes us brave ;-)

I wonder how much baby can actually hear at 20 weeks. She kicks a ton every time the dog starts doing his high pitched whine he is famous for.


----------



## counting

My son was crying last night and baby started kicking so hard. Aiming right at where he was laying against my belly sobbing. I guess she\he can hear quite a bit, especially loud noises now. Has kicked at the dogs barking too.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I like it when the baby kicks and one of my girls is laying on my tummy. They can't feel it yet but it is like the baby senses their siblings being close :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

I haven't noticed baby reacting to noises yet (except very loud, at the movie theatre which gave DD fits when I was pg with her), but he does seem to get hoppy when I sit down at night to watch a show and have dessert. It makes me feel guilty for raising his blood sugar! :(


----------



## Dini

TaraCathryn said:


> I haven't noticed baby reacting to noises yet (except very loud, at the movie theatre which gave DD fits when I was pg with her), but he does seem to get hoppy when I sit down at night to watch a show and have dessert. It makes me feel guilty for raising his blood sugar! :(

I felt so guilty this morning Tara. I made cinnamon rolls and ended up eating two! I felt horrible for raising babys blood sugar and making it's little pancreas work more than it should. I thought I was crazy!

Northern I'm sorry you are having issues with jealousy. I can understand the not feeling attractive though and I know hormones are terrible! 

I've beek okay there but feeling terribly unattractive and need to get to the gym but with my back and hip pain I'm unsure of what I can do. 

We definetely aren't having plenty of sex, I guess my libido just fell off the face of the earth. I'm hoping this weekend we can spend some quality time together. Just seems like the days we do have off together we are just so busy and then tired when we get home.


----------



## counting

OMG. DH hit a deer on the highway tonight. He is ok and the deer got up and ran away. Damage was not too severe(broken headlight and a dent), but car seat was in the car which sucks(We almost always take it out when Joey isn't in it), especially since I will need one Thursday. My poor soft hearted DH, he was scared he killed the deer or broke it's neck, and then when the cop said they were going to put it down he was heartbroken. Turned out that the deer was having a hard time recovering and getting up with hooves slipping on pavement. Basically not having an awesome evening. On the plus side everyone was able to feel the baby moving from the outside today- yay. But seriously. Can I just have a few stress free moments? Please?


----------



## Beanonorder

Counting sorry you had to deal with that. Not at all fun.
I agree about the request for a stress free moment - if you find one can you share? 

Not much other news. I'm back at work today. I haven't heard from the nanny so I assume all is OK at home. I am very happy with her and impressed with her work. Its still hard leaving my baby with an almost stranger. I'm sure it'll get easier.


----------



## Perplexed

Counting: so sorry about that :(

Wow everyone is feeling movement on the outside! I've barely felt movement on the inside! Maybe my tummy just got too big after dd...although it went down by a substantial amount by the time I got this bfp...I guess it'll still make a difference. Placenta is to the back so that's not why.

In other news...yay, 18 weeks today!

The only occasion where I remember dd kicking something really hard was towards the end of the pregnancy (31 weeks+) I was having one of my regular ctgs and dd kicked one of the monitors off before it was fastened on. lol. the nurse had me hold it. I assume dd felt we were disturbing her...:lol:


----------



## maggz

Beanonorder - I might have missed a post where you talked about it, but why did you need a nanny? Where was your dd before dh moved out?


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggz dh used to stay at home with dd. So him getting a job and moving out really threw things into turmoil. 

I hate heartburn! It seems to come at the weirdest times. I wish it really was a sign of hair! Sadly I had it with dd and she was almost bald and it took her forever to actually grow her hair.


----------



## SanJan

Beanonorder - Congrats on your blue bump

Perplexed - don't worry, even I haven't started feeling the baby movement yet. In my case, I think it's both - the anterior placenta and probably the extra flab in my tummy. Hopefully we should get there soon.

Counting - So sorry that you had to deal with such stressful stuff.

And about the food cravings, I was not a person with sweet tooth before. In fact, I always skip desserts and even have little fruits because of the sweetness. But off late, I'm having some thing sweet almost everyday. Have had a lot of muffins, cakes and chocolates in the last 6 weeks than what I had overall before getting pregnant :haha:


----------



## SanJan

also, Northern, could you add me to the due date list. My due date is April 8th and we will(have to :( ) be yellow bump


----------



## Perplexed

I'm glad I'm not alone in not feeling movement!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My baby has very quiet days too. When they showed her in 4D we could see the placenta and it is HUGE, easily as big as her, and she was hugging it, snuggling it and generally hiding behind it. All my movement is low or very high. So if she isn't in the right position I don't feel a lot.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie i think that's what my dr was talking about. she said baby is moving just fine but I wouldn't feel it...i assumed it was position related.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- That deer story sounds scary! I'm glad you all are okay.

Beanonorder- I am glad things are going well with the nanny. I know how you feel about a stranger watching your child, but I am so glad it seems to be working out. It's a nice extra relief for you.

I forgot to mention this, but at my 4D ultrasound, I asked the tech if she could see where the placenta was. And she said it was high anterior. I was so shocked! I was sure I didn't have an anterior placenta this time because I have felt this baby from early on, and I feel movements very strongly. But I have noticed that most of the movements I feel are often in my lower abdomen. However, we still can't feel the baby from the outside. And I wonder if it will take longer for that because of the anterior placenta.
The other night, we were all sitting around having a lively conversation. And the livelier the conversation, the more baby was kicking and moving around. So, I just looked it up and saw that right at week 18, baby's ear bones are getting very developed. So baby can hear a lot of noises and often reacts to louder noises. I'm surprised she doesn't react to her older brother rough-housing with her daddy! lol


----------



## counting

The big day (Ie. My 20 week ultrasound) is tomorrow. Now less than 24 hours away. I am so nervous I feel sick. I am excited too, obviously, but really panic type worried. I feel baby kick all the time, they have a good heartbeat and I am definitely showing but it is hard not to panic when you are high risk and have been having complications. Just hoping everything is going to look good, I will be able to see my sweet baby's face, and I will be able to share if we are having a boy or a girl with all of you. Please send positive vibes!


----------



## counting

Also, insurance will not cover the deer accident. :(. Luckily we are just going to replace the broken headlight and DH is buying a new car seat today. Frig. Now we need 2 new car seats, lol.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- So exciting! Can't wait to find out how your big scan went and if baby is a boy or a girl. I keep thinking that you are having a boy for some reason..even though you haven't found out yet! We'll see how true that is tomorrow.


----------



## counting

Maybe you have the instinct about it I don't- LOL. I am going to be so excited either way but I still want to know so much! Hoping everything will go smoothly and baby is healthy and everything else looks good.


----------



## Perplexed

I also have a feeling you're having a boy counting I don't know why!!


----------



## Button#

Me too actually! Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## counting

Interesting! :) Two boys- I'll never have a dull moment! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with scan tomorrow counting!!!! Crazy that that's the start of the 20 week scans. It's going so fast!!!!' Can't wait to hear what you're having!!!!

Subject of movement I hardly feel anything and if I do it's very low down movement and baby kicking my bladder/cervix. This is the first time iv had a low placenta and I really hate it. Iv always felt so much movement by now! X


----------



## Christina86

I seriously need someone (or a bunch of someones) to smack me upside the head. I feel like I am completely loosing it. I am tired, overwhelmed, sad, angry, cranky, happy, excited, and I just want to cry. One day I will be perfectly fine and think things are wonderful and the next I have this irrational fear that something is completely and horribly wrong. I know the last about two days I have felt more of the flutter feelings. They are in my lower abdomen (actually just a tad higher than where I had felt them early on) and a bit stronger than what it had been before. They are even a bit more constant than in the past. However, I then sit down and tell myself it can't be the baby, it's too early, my stomach isn't looking bigger, I don't feel pregnant anymore because while I am tired I am not getting sick anymore and I can get heartburn even if I am not. Good grief. I am thinking it may be time for me to go talk to someone. It seems as if these thoughts get worse as time passes. I have a feeling it's because I am absolutely terrified. I wasn't in the beginning. But with one income, family over 1000 miles away, my husband tells me I am crazy, and me not being able to find a job plus trying to figure out how to finish my BSW before the baby comes (and still manage my 20 min presentation in front of the school after the baby comes) I am apparently terrified of the future. :cry:


----------



## northern_me

I'm currently in a stage where if I wasn't feeling kicks and have this numb leg, I would forget I'm pregnant. However, kicks are significantly stronger now. At one point today I felt like she must have been trying to claw her way out.


----------



## Christina86

What I'm feeling is such a strange feeling. Then again I guess everything is strange to me since its my first.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I had a thread in 2nd trimester about doing yoga, which I updated. But I just wanted to come on here because I know some people are having some pain and my prenatal yoga DVD showed me something helpful.

Dini-I know you were interested in trying out prenatal yoga. I think you totally should. It isn't rigorous or anything, but it gets your body into positions that are good for your body and for baby.
But the instructor on the DVD said that if you are having any hip pain or any sciatica, that moving through cat and cow poses really helps to alleviate that pain.
In case anyone doesn't know what that is, here is a short video showing how to do it. The instructor in my dvd said to put a towel under your knees if the weight bearing on your knees starts hurting (mine felt fine, though..usually I do have knee problems).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LympZqVz14s

I figured I'd share because some of the moves definitely helped me feel better.


----------



## Scottish

Good luck counting tomorrow!!! 

I felt baby's hiccups today for first time :D love it !!!


----------



## Dini

Rebecca's thanks for posting that! I'm going to get a dvd for sure and try those poses. I need to do something!! 

I'm also barely feeling baby move. Monday I felt it as dinner but I haven't felt it at all today. Had to check on it with. Doppler. 

Counting good luck! I just know it's all fine and I have no idea what you are having lol.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: sorry to hear you're struggling. do talk to someone if you need to.

Rebecca: thanks I think I'll try that.


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck with the scan counting! 

My scan is next Tuesday. I'm so paranoid it'll be bad news because I'm still only feeling sporadic, occasional movement. The weight gain finally seems to be slowing down and the nausea is gone, woot! 

Poss TMI: 
Anyone else got a really tired husband? I have asked him so many times to get checked or a blood test because he's ALWAYS tired and often gets colds that last weeks. This tiredness may sound like a minor thing but it really affects our life, especially our intimate life. I have a higher libido anyway (thanks PCOS) and his is low. If we do it every month I'm counting myself lucky, whereas I'd like it a couple of times a week. 
Whenever I initiate I have about a 30% success rate and it really sucks at my confidence. I have NEVER turned him down because I'm always just so grateful. Pathetic, huh?
I know he loves me and he tells me I'm beautiful, but I don't feel it because of this. I don't think a couple of times or even once a week is excessive, but it makes me feel like I'm a freak wanting it 'so often'. 
I had no idea our libidos would be so different because we waited til marriage (I'm religious). We've been married 5 years and it still upsets me now, you think I'd be used to the rejection by now?!
Please tell me I'm not the only one?


----------



## Beanonorder

Greygirl sorry for how you are feeling and you are definitely not alone. Current marriage problems aside we have a similar problem. Dh has a very up and down libido and is one of those 'if I'm not in the mood it's not going to happen' kind of guys. I basically never initiate because I get turned down almost every time and it just kills my self confidence. I agree once or twice a week would be good but (before the current problems) we could go a few weeks with nothing. Obviously now I'm looking at a very long dry spell! 

Counting any news yet? Not sure the time difference.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- Good luck on your scan today! So exciting! :) 

GreyGirl- My husband never has a low libido. I don't know how to say this without giving out TMI, but I never initiate anymore because literally every time I initiate, he wants me on top. I hate starting out on top. It is so uncomfortable for me. And if my body gets too uncomfortable during sex, it just shuts down on me and I dry up. I have tried to explain this to him, but he thinks I should maneuver myself in a way to keep that from happening. He just doesn't get it. But anyway, he initiates every time. And we have sex almost every day. So, you are NOT a freak for wanting it a couple of times a week or at least once a week.
I think your husband might want to get his health checked out. If he's always so tired and he gets colds so often, there might be something wrong that is worth looking into. Maybe he is anemic? I don't know. But I do know that a guy's health and his libido definitely go hand in hand. 

Baby girl was kicking me tons last night! That was actually a lot of fun! I am trying out a new workout class at the YMCA today called Sh'Bam. It is taking the place of most regular Zumba classes. And it is from the same company that created BodyPump. I loved BodyPump and did it 3 days a week before getting pregnant, but some of the moves just pulled too much and I felt it wasn't safe for pregnancy. Anyone heard of or done Sh'Bam? They told me it was a dance class like Zumba, but that it was more dancing than Zumba and that it is completely fine and safe to do during pregnancy.


----------



## Button#

I haven't heard of that class Rebecca but I was told zumba was fine during pregnancy so it should be ok. I'm starting pregnancy yoga in December. I would have started earlier but my Saturday mornings are booked up until then.


----------



## GreyGirl

Beanonorder said:


> Greygirl sorry for how you are feeling and you are definitely not alone. Current marriage problems aside we have a similar problem. Dh has a very up and down libido and is one of those 'if I'm not in the mood it's not going to happen' kind of guys. I basically never initiate because I get turned down almost every time and it just kills my self confidence. I agree once or twice a week would be good but (before the current problems) we could go a few weeks with nothing. Obviously now I'm looking at a very long dry spell!

Sorry about the current marriage issues :( 

I'm also sorry about the issues same as mine, I am comforted to know I'm not alone. I think part of it is the shock because he's the only man I've been with and we're taught from an early age that men are always up for it! It totally knocks my confidence too. The main times he initiates is when we're asleep and I wake up to him initiating, ha ha. Even then I never say no as I don't know how long until he wants it again. 
The best time in our 5 years was Feb this year when we had our first month TTC, he initiated almost every other night around the fertile time and it was amazing. I think that month wore him out and since then it was sporadic at best, so I'm extra lucky to be pregnant. 
I just wish I could turn my libido off so I'm not frustrated or down about it. I don't initiate even half the times I want to because I can't take the rejection. Last night after the 3rd time in a row I pathetically cried myself to sleep about it. I know hormones make it worse, but the rejection still feels real. He wants me to think of it as a 'rain check' instead...then I'm owed a tonne of sex :(



RebeccaR19 said:


> GreyGirl- My husband never has a low libido. I don't know how to say this without giving out TMI, but I never initiate anymore because literally every time I initiate, he wants me on top. I hate starting out on top. It is so uncomfortable for me. And if my body gets too uncomfortable during sex, it just shuts down on me and I dry up. I have tried to explain this to him, but he thinks I should maneuver myself in a way to keep that from happening. He just doesn't get it. But anyway, he initiates every time. And we have sex almost every day. So, you are NOT a freak for wanting it a couple of times a week or at least once a week.
> I think your husband might want to get his health checked out. If he's always so tired and he gets colds so often, there might be something wrong that is worth looking into. Maybe he is anemic? I don't know. But I do know that a guy's health and his libido definitely go hand in hand.
> 
> Baby girl was kicking me tons last night! That was actually a lot of fun! I am trying out a new workout class at the YMCA today called Sh'Bam. It is taking the place of most regular Zumba classes. And it is from the same company that created BodyPump. I loved BodyPump and did it 3 days a week before getting pregnant, but some of the moves just pulled too much and I felt it wasn't safe for pregnancy. Anyone heard of or done Sh'Bam? They told me it was a dance class like Zumba, but that it was more dancing than Zumba and that it is completely fine and safe to do during pregnancy.

Yay for baby girl kicking lots, I'm jealous! ;) I've not heard of that class, but it sounds great. 

Wow, almost every day!!! Men just don't understand sometimes, we have things that work better/worse for us too. Thanks for telling me I'm not a freak. I don't have anyone to talk to about it in real life and so I'm left alone thinking there's something wrong with me. 
I've tried soooo many times to get him to go to the doctors about low energy (I don't mention the libido) and constant illnesses, but he won't. It's so frustrating because our life could be so much different if he had a normal amount of energy! Most weekends he can sleep in til 11 or later and sometimes even after 14 hours sleep he's shattered :(


----------



## sippy1989

Hi Greygirl. I was thinking about your situation and know that men can be very stubborn about going to the doctor. Not sure if you currently do this but I started juicing with my husband and our energy levels are through the roof! We use the Breville juicer and love juicing carrots, apples, lemons, kale, watercress or whatever else you enjoy. There is also a documentary about it on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead that is about juicing. I know it's not the same as going to the doctors but it could be s scion he is less resistant too. Good luck!


----------



## northern_me

Greygirl, good luck. We dealt with this early in our relationship and it sucked. Although, one day it just changed out of nowhere and we've been doing it several times a week for almost two years now. It was so weird. I do feel for you though, it was very challenging. 

Have you tried getting him to go for walks or do more active things with you? Sometimes just getting a kick in the ass for lack of better words helps kickstart everything else.


----------



## northern_me

Off topic question - do any of your OH's play broomball? Mine is a huge broomball fan and has played in the world broomball championships a couple of times. He was supposed to be in Japan this year but baby put a stop to that financially. I want to get him some new gear for Christmas but have no idea what to get without asking him.


----------



## RebeccaR19

That Sh'Bam class was a great workout! I used to enjoy doing Zumba, but I never felt really worn out afterward. I left covered in sweat and needing to shower this time! But I felt good. I will probably start doing this class on Thursday and Saturday. It's offered on Tuesday too, but that's also the same day as story time at the library. So, I'm not going to cut out story time for my son because I like a class. I'll just do the elliptical on Tuesday.

Northern- I don't know what broomball is. All I can imagine is that game from Harry Potter? My husband isn't sporty, though. He runs, but he doesn't play sports at all...or watch them either.


----------



## TaraCathryn

GreyGirl our relationship was like that early on, my libido was through the roof bc I was 17 and DH's was lower bc he's older & was stressed from work. I got so tired of being rejected. Then I started having physical issues & he was the one getting rejected. Sex has been a constant issue in our marriage, sadly! It does sound like your DH needs medical testing. It's such a shame he won't do that for you, and for himself. 

Rebecca I don't think most men understand how our bodies work. Being uncomfortable, physically or emotionally, stops our natural lubrication and makes the whole process suck! I'm glad you're still making it work despite that particular disagreement... Actually I'm quite jealous! 

Finally got my 20 week US scheduled for Dec. 2. Kind of anticlimactic since we already know the gender. Now I am just worried about the medical stuff without having the excitement of finding out!  But any chance to see baby is a good thing. :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Grey I just wanted to add, I too have cried myself to sleep over getting rejected, and we have been married 11.5 years... so you're not alone & you're definitely not a freak!


----------



## northern_me

RebeccaR19 said:


> Northern- I don't know what broomball is. All I can imagine is that game from Harry Potter? My husband isn't sporty, though. He runs, but he doesn't play sports at all...or watch them either.


Haha! I wish he played Quidditch! Broomball is very much like hockey except they run on the ice instead of skate and use a ball and special sticks (brooms).


----------



## Christina86

Is it too early to feel the baby move way more frequently?? At 16w4d. I Have these feelings in my lower abdomen ( where the flutter and pulse feelings happen) and it's been a good 10-15 times since this morning that I've had them. The only way to describe it is a rolling feeling. I have no idea how else to describe it. Last a second or so each time and then stops. 

As for my husband and broom ball. No. I kind of wish he would do something other than get home from work and play his stupid video games. He could even do some figure skating and id root him on lol


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- I know what you mean about those video games! My husband got hooked on Destiny for awhile, and he could literally play that one for hours on end. I am so glad he isn't playing it anymore. He isn't too bad with his video games. Most times, he only plays for about 1 hour at night. But that Destiny was something else.
I don't think it's is too early to be feeling movement so commonly. Actually, my baby's movement picked up between weeks 15-16 and it seems to have slowed some more since she's starting to take up the room in there.


----------



## Christina86

Mine is hooked on civilization. He says he will play for an hour and I'll go in after two and ask what he is doing and he goes "gathering my troops together". And it just keeps going. Luckily we don't have any other kids and this one is cooking lol. And I have school work to do most nights but goodness!! Before that it was call of duty.


----------



## RebeccaR19

My husband is playing Call of Duty now, I think. Some new game was just released. Whatever that one is is the one that he has been playing, but he hasn't seemed to be so hooked on it. I don't understand the games at all (nor do I care to). He plays them quietly and he won't ignore our son for the game. I understand a little bit of stress relief. I don't think he even realized how long he was playing that other game. I know what you mean about it going on and on. My husband played more before we had our son..I think that was a little bit of a difficult sacrifice for him to make. He's really not bad, and I'm thankful for that. He has a cousin who will come to our house and take over our TV all day and night. My husband will have to tell him to get off the video games.


----------



## Christina86

He is a lot better than when we were in college, I will give him credit for that. But sometimes it just gets to be too much. I have thought about tossing his laptop out the window multiple times... but it was expensive so I decide against it :haha:


----------



## maggz

My DH goes through cycles of playing video games... right now he just got an xbox1 and set up a projector on the living room wall instead of a TV, so he just loves staying in there now. :haha: It really doesn't bother me though and he is pretty good at stopping and giving me attention when needed ;) 
Oh and Rebecca I don't know if they're playing the same one but a new Assassins Creed just came out haha that's what DH is hooked on now.

Edit: The only thing that does bother me about video games is when he's playing with his brother and they're yelling at each other (mostly his brother yelling though). Urgh lol


----------



## Eidson23

OMG...am I the husband?! Lmao listening to all you ladies talk about your DH playing video games reminds me of ME. I love video games, but only play them on my days off. And in my defense...my wife likes video games too...just different ones than me :haha:


----------



## maggz

Lol Eidson I like games like Rayman and Crash Bandicoot... yes I'm still 12 years old.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Yes Maggz! I was way off. It is Assassin's Creed because he went to the midnight release at Best Buy and got it. And the giant book he brought home is Assassin's Creed (just remembered when you mentioned that). I am so bad. I can't keep up with all of his games. They are all the same to me...walking around some desolate place shooting things. But I swear you and I are almost married to the same man!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I play games also. He bought me a Wii U as an early anniversary gift. I played Mario Kart and Mario 3D Land..those are more my style. But the longest I can play is for an hour because I start getting a headache and my eyes hurt from staring at the screen so long.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I wish you all the best of luck. At my apt today I found out that I lost the baby about 13 weeks.


----------



## counting

So sorry. Thinking of you mommyof2peas.


----------



## Beanonorder

Seriously is anything every going to go right for me?! I came outside this morning to go to work only to find my ebike has been stolen. After paying the agent fee for the nanny and other things I really don't have money to buy a new one but I have to get to work. My choices are to take a 40 minute walk or pay for a taxi. Plus waiting for a taxi can be a pain. 

I love civilisation! But I don't like games like call of duty. I hardly ever play anything though.


----------



## Beanonorder

Very sorry for your loss mommyof2peas. I can't imagine how hard that is.


----------



## counting

So late update, but I thought I would let you all know how my scan went today.:

Baby looked overall very good. Placenta has healed!!! Measures bang on, beautiful, perfect little face. They look so much like Joey(my oldest), but a pointier chin and rounder head like me. They did find an issue, baby has enlarged kidneys. This is usually nothing and they see me again in 8 weeks to check kidneys which is a bit nerve wracking, but the enlargement is marginal- 4 is the cut off and theirs measures 4.4. It also doubles the risk of them having down syndrome, but my risk is VERY low, so it still only works out to 1 in 17,000 chance of DS(pre adjustment was 1 in 34,000). Oh and....IT'S A BOY. No doubt about it he was not shy at all! I guess I was right when I thought I saw a penis on the emergency ultrasound. We are focusing on the positives right now, instead of dwelling on the abnormal finding. My boy is one tough cookie :haha:

Pictures:cloud9:
https://i60.tinypic.com/110lhk0.jpg
https://i61.tinypic.com/2ugcgu8.jpg

And...Boy bits!!Actually a less obvious picture than the view he was giving us before she tried to get a printout for us.
https://i57.tinypic.com/2rde0qe.jpg


----------



## RebeccaR19

Mommyof2Peas- I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.


----------



## Perplexed

mommyof2peas: so sorry for your loss :hugs:

counting: congrats on your boy! I'm glad your placenta's healed, too. it's such a relief. well done focusing on the positives. 

My DH plays a lot of games. Not always online or multiplayer ones but occasionally. I don't mind too much as I used to play some of the same ones (world of warcraft, diablo 3) and there are some offline ones that I enjoyed in recent years (elder scrolls v: skyrim). But since getting married I just found myself not into games much and the most id play is 1 hr. but honestly since dd has become mobile it just became even harder. a new expansion for world of Warcraft just came out and I'd pre purchased it last summer...but I can't play at all. there's no chance.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry mommyof2peas xxxxxx


----------



## Button#

I'm so sorry for your loss mommyof2peas. Look after yourself.


----------



## Button#

Counting, glad that you had a good scan and yay we were right about it being a boy.


----------



## Scottish

So sorry mummyof2peas :( :hugs:


----------



## northern_me

Sorry about your loss. 

We are getting 25cm of snow today. I can't wait to shovel my car off the work parking lot.


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry for your loss mommyof2peas. Take care of yourself! 

My DH loves video games. He used to want to play them ALL THE TIME and it would infuriate me. When our DS was born and I went back to work, I would be scrambling around in the evenings trying to get everything ready for the next day, taking care of DS, etc while DH sat and played his games. I finally had to put my foot down and give him bottle washing duty, which he knew was his responsibility every single night and made me resent him a little less haha.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Wanting- That's a good way to get him from just sitting on his butt playing video games. I don't think guys even think about how much we do. It would be interesting to see how they felt if they were running around doing everything and we just sat around playing video games.

Perplexed- I also had to just give up any video games I played after my son was born. It was too much.

Counting- I also like your positive outlook on things! I think it's funny that so many of us had the right prediction about your baby..but maybe that's because we somehow remembered your comment about thinking he was a boy at that one ultrasound. ;)

I hope everyone is doing well today! I thought this week would feel short because my mom was here until Tuesday, but it has felt so long. I think I'm also waiting for December to hurry up and get here because I feel like I no longer have much to look forward to this month. I do have my 20 week scan next week. I definitely can't wait for that. I want to know something about baby's health and hoping she is developing just fine.
Her movements have slowed down some. But when I feel them, they are very strong. Can't wait until she can be felt from the outside.


----------



## maggz

Wow mommyof2peas I am so sorry for your loss. That's heartbreaking, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Take care of yourself :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

sippy1989 said:


> Hi Greygirl. I was thinking about your situation and know that men can be very stubborn about going to the doctor. Not sure if you currently do this but I started juicing with my husband and our energy levels are through the roof! We use the Breville juicer and love juicing carrots, apples, lemons, kale, watercress or whatever else you enjoy. There is also a documentary about it on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead that is about juicing. I know it's not the same as going to the doctors but it could be s scion he is less resistant too. Good luck!

We had a spate of juicing and were juicing regularly before my morning sickness kicked in. Even then, simple apple and ginger juices helped until about 8 weeks. Then my tastes changed. I haven't done it since, but have bought the stuff in, I hope it helps! 



northern_me said:


> Greygirl, good luck. We dealt with this early in our relationship and it sucked. Although, one day it just changed out of nowhere and we've been doing it several times a week for almost two years now. It was so weird. I do feel for you though, it was very challenging.
> 
> Have you tried getting him to go for walks or do more active things with you? Sometimes just getting a kick in the ass for lack of better words helps kickstart everything else.

I hope that happens to us! I'd love to even once a week, just to re-connect. 



TaraCathryn said:


> GreyGirl our relationship was like that early on, my libido was through the roof bc I was 17 and DH's was lower bc he's older & was stressed from work. I got so tired of being rejected. Then I started having physical issues & he was the one getting rejected. Sex has been a constant issue in our marriage, sadly! It does sound like your DH needs medical testing. It's such a shame he won't do that for you, and for himself.




TaraCathryn said:


> Grey I just wanted to add, I too have cried myself to sleep over getting rejected, and we have been married 11.5 years... so you're not alone & you're definitely not a freak!

Thank you, it's good to know I'm not alone or a freak. I have thought about rejecting him so he knows how it feels, but I just can't say no because I don't know how long it'll be til next time! 


Update: We had yet another talk about it and VERY reluctantly agreed to get a blood test, but I don't know if he actually will. It's a mess because these conversations always end with me saying that I'll just stop talking about it and keeping it to myself...but he doesn't want that, but he also doesn't know what do say or how things can improve. Maybe he'll get around to getting the blood test, but I don't know.He's also not happy that I mentioned I thought I was improving because I was only initiating half the times I want to...but I said that I can't take even more rejection. A lot of the time, I just don't bother anymore and that makes me sad. We're both not even 30 yet (can't say that after next month), I thought we'd be a bit more active in that area for a while yet! But I should be used to it by now, although we were a lot more regular, these issues have been these since even our honeymoon :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My diabetes has started :cry:

23 hungry weeks ahead of me...


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats on the boy Counting! 

Sorry about the snow Northern. Not much fun. 

Amelie so sorry your diabetes is back already. I'm a little worried about it because the found ketones in my urine last week. But doctor tried to reassure me and say the cause is most likely because I hadn't eaten lunch. December is time for the test so I guess we'll known for sure then. 

I'm off to a ladies brunch thing at the church this morning. Dh is coming to watch dd. I'm really nervous because I'm naturally shy and find it so difficult to start a conversation with a stranger. But I decided I needed to put myself out there and also just have some time to myself.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Mommyof2Peas, I am so, so sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through. I hope you have the support & rest you need.

Beanonorder, good luck at your brunch, I have a hard time starting off with new people as well, but it will be good for you. Also I'm so sorry about your bike! :hugs:

This has been the longest week ever. Being unemployed is so darn weird!


----------



## Christina86

I had to go to the store. Chose Walmart but I really didn't want to go out. So. I put a sweater over my tank top and kept my pj pants on (more like sweat pants) and figured since I was going go wear my puffy winter coat a bra was not needed. Yep. That's the way I roll. Lol. Bras are overrated anyway right? Plus right now my boobs are hurting more with than without.


----------



## Perplexed

Greygirl: I was going to ask if you've talked about the issue itself- but it seems like you have. They're never easy no matter what. I hope he manages to get his health checked out. 

Amelie: so sorry about your diabetes :hugs: 

Dd's sleep has been awful for weeks now that today I just put her back in her cot bed while she was whining. But when it turned into full on crying I couldn't help it and went for her again. It broke my heart carrying her she immediately placed her head on my shoulder :cry: I feel so bad.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I hope you had a great time at your brunch! Good for you to get out there and do something you feel a little uncomfortable doing. That takes courage and effort. :) And maybe you can connect with some people who can be a support for you right now when you need that.

Tara- It is weird to be unemployed. I think it takes time to adjust and basically make yourself a schedule.

Perplexed- Sorry your little girl is having a tough time. I hope it's just a phase and she can start to work her way out of it soon. I don't blame you for scooping her up. I still go in for my son when he whimpers or cries (even if I know it's nothing). And part of me feels even more of a need to do it now before there is another baby taking some of the attention away from him.

I'm exhausted tonight! I went to yoga again today (which was fabulous), I am amazed at how much more flexible and stronger I have gotten in just 1 week back at it. I also just adore my instructor. She just constantly modifies for me. And I'm not one of those people who cares if the instructor speaks directly to me during a class. I am not shy. Plus, it's very obvious that I am pregnant. Then I spent the rest of the morning/afternoon running around town.
Right now, I'm having tons of fun because I'm drinking ice cold water and it's making baby girl dance. ;)


----------



## maggz

GreyGirl said:


> sippy1989 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greygirl. I was thinking about your situation and know that men can be very stubborn about going to the doctor. Not sure if you currently do this but I started juicing with my husband and our energy levels are through the roof! We use the Breville juicer and love juicing carrots, apples, lemons, kale, watercress or whatever else you enjoy. There is also a documentary about it on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead that is about juicing. I know it's not the same as going to the doctors but it could be s scion he is less resistant too. Good luck!
> 
> We had a spate of juicing and were juicing regularly before my morning sickness kicked in. Even then, simple apple and ginger juices helped until about 8 weeks. Then my tastes changed. I haven't done it since, but have bought the stuff in, I hope it helps!
> 
> 
> Update: We had yet another talk about it and VERY reluctantly agreed to get a blood test, but I don't know if he actually will. It's a mess because these conversations always end with me saying that I'll just stop talking about it and keeping it to myself...but he doesn't want that, but he also doesn't know what do say or how things can improve. Maybe he'll get around to getting the blood test, but I don't know.He's also not happy that I mentioned I thought I was improving because I was only initiating half the times I want to...but I said that I can't take even more rejection. A lot of the time, I just don't bother anymore and that makes me sad. We're both not even 30 yet (can't say that after next month), I thought we'd be a bit more active in that area for a while yet! But I should be used to it by now, although we were a lot more regular, these issues have been these since even our honeymoon :(Click to expand...

I love juicing! DH and I both really like it and we got a juicer this spring, but we need to get back in the swing of doing it daily. It's a lot of effort to always be cleaning that darn thing. 

As for the sex, I'm sorry he's not meeting your expectations. How long have you been married? Do you know if he masturbates a lot (sorry if that's too intimate)? I'm just wondering if his libido is very very low and he's just simply not interested in having sex that much, or if he is doing it for himself and therefore "making" himself disinterested when you are up for it. I hope you know what I mean! 
Is there any way to get him into it when you try or has he just already decided that he's not feeling it tonight? I know for me, sometimes I'm not exactly feeling it but then after a little kissing/foreplay I wouldn't wanna stop! So sometimes it's just the getting started part that I'm not excited about.


----------



## Beanonorder

Greygirl I know what you mean about dh agreeing to do something but not actually getting around to doing it. It drives me insane. Dh has depression which is part of our problem (in the bedroom and out of it!) and of course anti-depressant don't help. If you're anything like me the most frustrating thing is when you talk about something and it seems you've reached an agreement to try harder or something but then nothing changes. 

The brunch was great. It was so nice just to talk to some other people. I texted dh afterwards to say I'm having some me time. So I'm not sitting in a coffee shop with a magazine!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm just hopping on here really quickly to say that we have picked a name for baby girl! :) We are naming her Holly. We haven't picked her middle name yet, but we are set on Holly as the first name now.
I managed to get my husband to go ahead and talk about it. ;) Anyway, I have to go to my workout class, but I just wanted to share that.


----------



## Christina86

Holly is a really pretty name! =] 

A bunch of my husbands co workers and well people I know bc I go to school there saw me yesterday and were really excited to tell me how much I'm showing. Lol. It was quite amusing. I also am really close to snapping at a girl in my class. She is a sophomore and instead of saying anything to me she stares at my stomach. Its really rude and I want to punch her lol.

Ugh. The snow is starting. They keep changing the stupid forecast. So now it's anywhere from 1-maybe 6 inches of snow. I hate driving in the snow and I have home health visits today. One from 9am-11am and one from 5pm-8pm. I don't think it will be that bad in the next two hours, maybe a dusting of the roads if it starts to become more heavy. But who knows about tonight. I guess I'll have DH take me there and pick me up if it's bad. The person for the home health visit lives up a winding hill...


----------



## northern_me

This is what we are dealing with today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Christina86

Okay. You win. And you can keep all that snow. I don't hate much but I sure do hate snow. 



northern_me said:


> This is what we are dealing with today.


----------



## Scottish

Love the name holly! Yay glad you found one you both agree on! If I am having a girl we have the name but there's gonna be issues with a boys name if a boy as we don't agree on any :/ 

Wow northern that's a lot of snow!!!!! I am fromthe highlands of Scotland and when I was little we used to get snow like that but now I am in central Scotland we get hardly any it just rains all the time here in Glasgow


----------



## northern_me

Last year we had a snow bank out front of our house that was almost as tall as our house. That's what you get for living on an island in the middle of the North Atlantic. Excessive snow and bitterly cold (-30C) temps. Not sure why we live somewhere where the weather hurts. 

I'm having a frustrating day. OH has been out snow blowing the driveway and I've been trying to get the house in order for a Bday party for DD tonight. I grabbed the $120 sweater I bought for him for his birthday because I was freezing. Went to clean the bathroom, grabbed the cleaner that has bleach in it by accident and the sleeve ended up getting some on it. So that's totally ruined now. Pissed.


----------



## Button#

Northern that's annoying about ruining the sweater.

Rebecca - Holly is a very pretty name

Amelie - sorry about your diabetes

Beanonorder - glad you had a lovely brunch.

Perplexed - hope your daughter gets through this stage quickly, I remember it being a tough age.


----------



## xkirstyx

Love the name holly that was always my next girls name x


----------



## northern_me

Love the name Holly!


----------



## GreyGirl

maggz said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sippy1989 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greygirl. I was thinking about your situation and know that men can be very stubborn about going to the doctor. Not sure if you currently do this but I started juicing with my husband and our energy levels are through the roof! We use the Breville juicer and love juicing carrots, apples, lemons, kale, watercress or whatever else you enjoy. There is also a documentary about it on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead that is about juicing. I know it's not the same as going to the doctors but it could be s scion he is less resistant too. Good luck!
> 
> We had a spate of juicing and were juicing regularly before my morning sickness kicked in. Even then, simple apple and ginger juices helped until about 8 weeks. Then my tastes changed. I haven't done it since, but have bought the stuff in, I hope it helps!
> 
> 
> Update: We had yet another talk about it and VERY reluctantly agreed to get a blood test, but I don't know if he actually will. It's a mess because these conversations always end with me saying that I'll just stop talking about it and keeping it to myself...but he doesn't want that, but he also doesn't know what do say or how things can improve. Maybe he'll get around to getting the blood test, but I don't know.He's also not happy that I mentioned I thought I was improving because I was only initiating half the times I want to...but I said that I can't take even more rejection. A lot of the time, I just don't bother anymore and that makes me sad. We're both not even 30 yet (can't say that after next month), I thought we'd be a bit more active in that area for a while yet! But I should be used to it by now, although we were a lot more regular, these issues have been these since even our honeymoon :(Click to expand...
> 
> I love juicing! DH and I both really like it and we got a juicer this spring, but we need to get back in the swing of doing it daily. It's a lot of effort to always be cleaning that darn thing.
> 
> As for the sex, I'm sorry he's not meeting your expectations. How long have you been married? Do you know if he masturbates a lot (sorry if that's too intimate)? I'm just wondering if his libido is very very low and he's just simply not interested in having sex that much, or if he is doing it for himself and therefore "making" himself disinterested when you are up for it. I hope you know what I mean!
> Is there any way to get him into it when you try or has he just already decided that he's not feeling it tonight? I know for me, sometimes I'm not exactly feeling it but then after a little kissing/foreplay I wouldn't wanna stop! So sometimes it's just the getting started part that I'm not excited about.Click to expand...


Thanks for replying :)
We really need to get back into juicing too, it's the cleaning that puts me off :S
He doesn't 'help' himself. Neither do I (anymore - when we were first married, I did a bit because I found the frustration too much) as I have religious convictions against it. So he's just tired and low libido. Occasionally I can turn his mood around, but not very often. Nothing 'extra' helps (like dressing up) as it's not something he likes. I've felt ridiculous more than once walking in in 'sexy' clothes and nothing coming of it. 
I have wondered if he has depression, but again he won't get checked for it. It's very frustrating when something is agreed but doesn't happen. I hope he does this time as at least if nothing's wrong, I know it's just him and I can work on accepting it more. 


Holly is a lovely name :)


----------



## GreyGirl

northern_me said:


> Last year we had a snow bank out front of our house that was almost as tall as our house. That's what you get for living on an island in the middle of the North Atlantic. Excessive snow and bitterly cold (-30C) temps. Not sure why we live somewhere where the weather hurts.
> 
> I'm having a frustrating day. OH has been out snow blowing the driveway and I've been trying to get the house in order for a Bday party for DD tonight. I grabbed the $120 sweater I bought for him for his birthday because I was freezing. Went to clean the bathroom, grabbed the cleaner that has bleach in it by accident and the sleeve ended up getting some on it. So that's totally ruined now. Pissed.

Have you always lived there? Do you like snow? In England we get 'slush' and rarely proper snow like I imagine it is out there. 
Sorry about your top, does nothing get bleach out?


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca Holly is a great name. I'm so glad your dh agreed to talk about it. 

Northern that is some serious snow! 
Every time you guys mention the weather you're having it reminds me I shouldn't be complaining because we aren't nearly as cold yet. I just really hate being cold! 

Perplexed sorry about the sleeping issues with dd. I'm struggling here too. It took me two hours to get dd to sleep last night. And she's also sick again so not helping!


----------



## Lithodora

GreyGirl said:


> Sorry about your top, does nothing get bleach out?

You can't get bleach "out" because it's not a stain, it removes the colour from items, so there's no going back because the colour just isn't there anymore.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks everyone! I know I had liked Collen, but when the name Holly came up it started to win out. And it turned out my husband liked Holly better than Colleen as well. It just seemed to be the name for her. And, on another positive note, everyone on both sides of our family is happy with it. Yay for no drama!

Northern- That is a lot of snow! My son asked me today if he could build a snowman, and I told him probably not in Georgia. It's cold here, but snow is rare. I'm sure I'd hate it if I had to deal with it constantly. My cousin in Chicago hates it. 
It's still pretty cold here, though. I'm kind of glad because just a week or so ago it was getting back up in the 80s..no fun for Fall.

Beanonorder- I am so glad you had a great time at your brunch!


----------



## northern_me

Thea must be feet down tonight, I keep getting kicked in the cervix. Or at least that is what it feels like. We have been trying for two days to get OH to feel her flipping around and every single time he puts his hand there, she stops. I think it's amazing that I went from feeling basically nothing to feeling really strong kicks. Martial artist on board. Karate chops are her favourite.

On a milestone note, my ticker says baby weight 1lb today. Not really fond of the Kate Moss comment, but oh well. I remember thinking that was terrible with this ticker for DD, now that I've seen it again.


----------



## maggz

GreyGirl that sucks. It's much harder for guys (most guys) to admit they have a problem, mental or otherwise, so just don't give up. I hope it gets better for you both :) What religion are you, if I may ask?

Northern I miss that kinda snow from back home. I don't miss driving in it though, wondering if you'll make it to places because of snow banks and dangerous icing. 
And yeah that Kate Moss comment is pretty tacky :/


----------



## Christina86

17 weeks today! Only 3 more till half way and 10 more days till my next scan! =]


----------



## northern_me

Chugging right along Christina!


----------



## Christina86

It's going quickly! And I assume once my internship is in full gear and with the holidays starting in 11 days and finals and all the stuff I have to do It will be April and I'll be like ... Oh crap... Lol!


----------



## northern_me

I wish I had something exciting to keep my time occupied after Christmas. I always find January and February so long and dragged out. Being heavily pregnant and trying to get around in all the crap weather and being stuck inside all the time won't help. Post-Christmas letdown!


----------



## Button#

I'm lucky I have my birthday in January, LOs birthday in February and a big batch of birthdays in March so that should keep me going.


----------



## Eidson23

I'm like 99% sure I felt our baby yesterday! He was tossing and turning and doing flips so my wife grabbed my hand and I felt it! It was pretty light but there was definite movement under my palm. I can't wait! He's getting so strong :)


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies. Finally caught up. Been a busy the last few days. 

Mommyoftwopeas, so sorry for your loss. 

Counting congrats on your boy!' I'm sure all will be well at your next visit. 

Rebecca I love the name holly. Seems so fitting for your little girl. 

Greygirl, I'm so sorry for the issues you are having but I do know how you feel. It's been two weeks since we dtd and lately he's been really tired and not feeling well but I've decided that most of the times its a mental issue not a physical one I think he's depressed but refused to see a dr because they will draw blood and he is scared of needles. Everytime we talk about anything serious, money, all the work we need to do the house, our relationship etc. he clams up and suddenly doesn't feel good and goes to bed regardless of the time of day. I get stuck doing all the work, grocery shopping, cleaning, bill paying because he doesn't feel good. It's so frustrating.


----------



## counting

20 weeks down today- 20 to go(or less if I have him early like Joey!)

I'm loving how busy and active baby boy is, but I was feeling sad because from Wednesday night until today baby was turned head down, and I have an anterior placenta this time. If he is in breech or transverse position I feel so many kicks, you can feel them hard on the outside too, it is amazing. Head down like he has been I feel the occasional punch and nudge, but much less movement and only on the inside. Last night I could feel him dancing around a lot, and I woke up this morning to nice hard kicks again as he has flipped back feet down. I hope in a couple of weeks he will be able to kick harder and I will be able to feel more movement through the placenta. But thankful for being able to feel him more today.

I like the name Holly :). What names are everyone else thinking of? We were torn for a boy between Finley and Reed, but I have decided on Reed and I feel super happy with the choice. His full name will be Reed Nathaniel Joshua T.

A bit off topic but I have purchased my oldest his Christmas present and I am so bad because I want to give it now. It's a baby grand piano. He loves it, in the store(2 days in a row) he sits down on the piano bench and fingers the keys and plays with super intensity for a busy 16 month old. It's amazing and really neat to see!

Hope you ladies are doing well today!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- That is so exciting that you could feel the baby! That must be so great for you. :)

Maggz- I think you hit the nail on the head with the comment about men not wanting to seek any help for issues. It's like the same problem as a man stopping to ask for directions. He'd rather be lost for an hour than to just stop and ask someone.

Christina- Happy 17 weeks! Good that you have a lot to do in the upcoming months. 

Northern- I feel the same as you do, January and February just seem to take forever to pass for me. We don't have a whole lot going on in those months either. The first week of January might go by fast since we will be with family then. But after that, I don't know how fast it will go. 
My MIL and mom both want to give me a baby shower. My husband probably won't have the time off to take a trip with me. I have told him that I don't mind driving myself, but he doesn't feel comfortable with me doing that. So, hopefully, there will be a little bit of time he can get off to make a trip with me. 

Counting- Congrats on week 20 today! I am not too far behind you (will be there Wednesday), and I realized that not only is 20 weeks halfway through the pregnancy, but it is also the halfway point of the 2nd trimester. Fun times! I like the name Reed a lot! I definitely love having a name. It just makes you feel closer to the baby, I think.

Holly started kicking me like crazy yesterday! Maybe she's excited that we finally named her! Haha! But she kicked me so hard last night that I jolted up in my seat. I have tried to put my hand there to feel her, but she's beginning to quit moving when I try to feel her. Or last night, I put my hand where she was moving, she stopped, I left my hand there, and then I started feeling kicks higher up. Can't wait until she is big enough that we will feel her regardless.


----------



## Christina86

I am happy I have things to do or I would go crazy. Especially with not working!! 

The movements are a bit more distinct. There is no way what I am feeling is gas. Just sitting here on the computer I had 3 random (strongish) pulse feelings in a row and then it stopped.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I wish I could feel baby a bit more. Since she is bigger and right behind the placenta I don't feel her loads. 

She is definitely head down. I get bigger kicks at the top above the placenta and then scrabbling hands down low. On the doppler I hear her moving all the time.

I guess as she is my 3rd I want to feel her all the time. My stomach muscles are knackered enough!


----------



## northern_me

I love Reed! Gorgeous name. 

I feel much more bonded to baby now that she has a name.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini that really sounds like depression/anxiety. I hope all those whose husbands need it get help of some kind. If not medical help, any resources to get them feeling better. You deserve a partner who is as invested in life as you are. 

I would rather have snow than cold--I love the snow when it's 20 degrees or more, it's this 0 degree weather that's driving me up the wall!

I love the names you are all choosing! Holly and Reed are beautiful names! :) We went to a ninja-themed 4th bday party where they did ninja name tags; I did one that said boy--"Zu-mo-fu"--and stuck it on my belly. So we will probably call him Zumofu until we decide on a real name in spring!  We haven't agreed on anything yet.

I have my bday in January and family bdays + Valentine's Day (not that we really do anything) in February, so I am worried about the rest of this pregnancy going too quickly! 

Stayed up late at a friend's party last night and I am wrecked today. Nap time might need to be a family affair....


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Love the names popping up in here! Given I have an Ivy a lot of people ask if we will have a 'Holly' :rofl:

I still really want Penelope. Our DD2 is called Elodie (Eh-lo-dee) which I realise sounds similar. Do you think it is too weird? We will call the baby Penny almost for sure. In the birth announcement for example we'd say Penny (Penelope) April F... Arrived on X and X time etc.

I am also trying to remember they won't spent their lives having to list the name of their sisters...

Speaking of DD1 and DD2 here is a picture of them from today before my Niece's birthday. My ticker photos are old now.

https://i60.tinypic.com/95v8ft.jpg

In less great news my diabetes has gone from Ok to really not great. I am barely keeping control of numbers and I am almost totally not eating carbs :cry: I think I'll be on metaformin by xmas at this rate.

I am trying as hard as I can. They say the 3rd diabetic pregnancy is the worst...


----------



## Button#

Cute photo of your girls Amelie. I think Penelope goes lovely with your other girls names.


----------



## Scottish

Love all the name ideas here :D

Amelie your girls are super sweet! Look so cute together. I don't think it weird at all having similar sounding names. 

Sorry about your diabetes :( my friend had her 6th baby who was on my August thread last year and she had gd and it got worse each pregnancy. baby's all been fine though ! But she always struggled with blood sugar numbers and had to use insulin. Xxx


----------



## Dini

I love the name Reed as well! 

Amelie your girls are gorgeous! And I think Penelope goes very well with their names. So sorry your GD is being this way I have a feeling I'll be with you in a month or so. 

Well DH did get the nursery floors down and it looks sooo good. It was a challenge and we argued a few times because he gets frustrated when it doesn't go well but it could have been worse and it looks beautiful. We spent more than we wanted on the flooring but I think it was worth it. It's going to be the nicest room in the house lol. 

So psyched for our ultrasound Wednesday. My midwife appt is Tuesday so I'll probably make my anomaly scan appt then. Just can't wait to see this baby again!!


----------



## summer2011

Dini you've started your nursery? We ordered our furniture this weekend cause it's custom order so won't be shipped till Jan or Feb. Closet is done, and might start painting next month. Feel a little crazy for getting at it so early but don't want to be down to the wire and have loads to do, and what if babe comes early?? Lol


----------



## northern_me

I'm not even doing a nursery haha. It's amazing how different first and second pregnancies are. We aren't even buying a crib until we need one. They recommend that baby sleeps in your room for 6 months so we just have a play yard. We'll figure something out. I went from having perfectly matching baby stuff to reusing everything and not caring about a nursery.


----------



## Dini

summer2011 said:


> Dini you've started your nursery? We ordered our furniture this weekend cause it's custom order so won't be shipped till Jan or Feb. Closet is done, and might start painting next month. Feel a little crazy for getting at it so early but don't want to be down to the wire and have loads to do, and what if babe comes early?? Lol

Well technically we started it years ago by rebuilding a wall that was cracking and paining it but when we started doing fertility treatments we stopped because we were so emotionally drained from the failure we turned it into the "dogs room" lol. We decided we would at least put new floors down now (the hardwood was in rough shape) and do the trim and get the room to look finished. Haven't started shopping for the furniture yet but I did look online at some cribs. What did you get? I think when we find out the gender it will start to come together. 

We have so much to do before baby comes, not limited to the nursery we figured we'd start now. Have to do a little at a time because we dont have limitless funds. 

I don't think you are starting early at all!


----------



## Dini

Northern, I am not certain we will buy a crib right away either. DH's aunt is giving is a cradle and that will stay in our room. We have two extra bedrooms and both are in dire need of remodeling so figured better to do it now because we sure won't have money later lol. 

I also doubt we will have anything matching as the room had built in cabinets and dressers so no need to buy others.


----------



## Dini

Hope this works, I'm on my phone. Here is a pic of the new floor.

https://s24.postimg.org/mkzxri75x/image.jpg


----------



## counting

This pregnancy preparations are so different than with my first. I had a nursery set up in a nook in our room(kind of like an attached sitting room in our master bedroom)crib set up, walls painted, bassinet ready by the bed, and buying all kinds of boy clothes... This time I know we won't use a crib or a bassinet, and no sense in painting anything as baby will be in our room. We have all kinds of boy clothes too as my first is a boy and so close in age. Trying to find other ways to connect to the preparations for his birth. I am going to start knitting him a special blanket soon, some things like that.


----------



## StephR

Hi everyone 

I would love to join!

Pregnant with our first child. Due April 29! We had it confirmed on Friday that we are having a little girl.

Would also love to join the Facebook group. Do you need my email address for that?


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini the floor looks great! And those built in closets are amazing! I wish I had space like that! My apartment has so little closet space. 
Northern I'm not doing a nursery either. Baby will be in my room until at least 6 months and then, if he is mostly sleeping through the night, he will go in to share with dd. I do feel a bit guilty. Dd had such a big room and I put so much effort into decorating it. I think I'll have to come up with some ideas to brighten it up. 
I'll be reusing my club just need a new mattress. I need to get a cradle/bassinet or something for my room. I'm also trying to decide whether to put a changing table in my room. Dh was against it but now he's not there... There is no room for one in the kids room so I'll have to keep using the chest of drawers. Not the end of the world. 
The play mat and bouncer chair I ordered have arrived. Both are stunning! I'm so pleased. I really wanted a swing chair but decided they were too pricey.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- That's funny that people think you will have a Holly because you have an Ivy. When I told my parents this baby's name, my dad jokingly suggested that I give the baby his name (Garland) as a middle name. And I said if that were the case, I might as well just be all Christmassy and name her Holly Ivy. ;) 
Your girls are just adorable! I love Penelope for a name. Does your husband like it?

Dini- You and I have a scan on the same day! It's my 20 week scan this Wednesday. I hope yours goes great! Scans are so much fun!

Northern and Beanonorder- We are doing the exact same thing. This baby will not have a nursery or a crib for awhile. She will just be in our room in the pack and play. She will probably have to share with her brother for awhile as well because we can't give our only spare bedroom to her. I just plan on giving her her own "section" of the room they share. 

I'm feeling kicks A LOT now. I hope it's not too much longer before we can feel her from the outside.


----------



## Christina86

Okay so is it weird or I guess unusual to not have the baby in your room from the beginning? I told my husband this is what I wanted to do and he said "there is no way the kid is sleeping in my bedroom that's why we have a nursery". I dripped the subject bc it would have turned into a gigantic fight and I am not in the mood to deal with it right now. But I'm curious.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie: your girls are gorgeous! So sorry about your gd :hugs:

Northern: we also aren't getting a cot until we need one. I'm planning to put baby in a cosleeper next to our bed. Dd slept in her cot bed from day 1 but we had a moses basket to place on the floor when we weren't in the room. I don't think this time baby can go on the floor lol not with an active older baby on the roam!

Yesterday I had a horrible migraine. Dd took a nap in the late afternoon and thankfully I did too. She woke once during the night but went back to sleep a minute later. Hopefully we are getting past this stage...I just realized that the teeth that were coming are actually all out right now!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- My husband said the same thing with our son. I didn't make an argument out of it because one thing I know about my husband is that he tries to pretend he is all tough but he is extremely loving. And I knew that he would be different when the baby came. Sure enough, I was right. He not only wanted our baby in the room, but he wanted him right up against our bed! 
Either way, I feel his mind will change because dads' hearts explode with love too when their child is born.


----------



## wanting2010

I love all the names you ladies are coming up with! We haven't discussed names much yet, but once we know the gender hopefully we can come up with something. 

We aren't doing a nursery, either. We only have a 2 bedroom house so our second bedroom is already DS's "nursery" and fully furnished- however, DS still sleeps in our room. He has never even slept in his crib. The new baby will have a bassinet next to our bed. 

Christina, it's recommended that baby stay in your room for the first 6 months. It's said to reduce the risk of SIDS, plus I found it much more convenient to have baby right next to me during those middle of the night feedings. I agree with Rebecca about your DH maybe changing his mind once the baby arrives. DH & I were adamant that we would "never" have our children sleeping in our bed with us, but lo and behold here we are with our 20 month old sleeping right with us every night- and we really wouldn't have it any other way at this point! (He slept in his bassinet until 7 months, when he decided that he, mommy, nor daddy would get any sleep unless he was sleeping in bed with us.) Your ideas and notions that you had before baby's arrival can change a lot once they are actually here, especially when you go into survival mode.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome steph! If you give your email address one of us can invite you to the Facebook group. 

Christina where baby sleeps is a completely personal thing. My reasons for having baby in the room is because SIDS risk is much higher during the first six months and night time waking. I don't relish the idea of having to get out of bed, go to a completely different room and feed and change baby and then go back to bed. I'd be wide awake by then and never get enough sleep. Even once I had to start introducing formula I used to take a flask, bottle and pre measured formula to bed with me so I didn't have to go to the kitchen. And when cluster feeding happens (even if you ff) or a growth spurt/wonder week is taking place you could be up hourly. If you're happy to have baby in another room then that's fine but if not I'd tell my dh that he will be the one getting up, fetching baby and taking him back again. With my first I was paranoid something happening and I needed to be able to open my eyes and see her immediately. Oh and I never thought I'd do any kind of Co sleeping but dd had her nights and days mixed up and didn't settle well in the beginning so she would go to sleep on my chest and I'd fall asleep too and when I woke up I'd transfer her over and go right back to sleep.


----------



## maggz

Christina I second the girls about the baby being in your room, if for no other reason that making night time feedings easier :) I wouldn't wanna always run into another room to feed in the middle of the night... It's also safer like they mentioned. I'm sure your DH will come around, it does sound weird to have someone else in your private room but I'm sure he won't want your baby out of his sight once it's here :) 

I'm not doing a nursery either, we have an extra room that will be baby's room but not yet since I'm planning on breastfeeding and the baby will stay in our room as long as we do night time feedings. I guess it's also cultural, nurseries aren't really a thing back home although some people start decorating baby's room once it's born. I was planning on getting a pack and play for our bedroom but a friend of DH's had an unused crib that he gave to us so we'll put that in our room. I still really like that pack and play, I should get that too, right?? ;) 

For names we have discussed a few and we are on the same page with most of them but I guess DH told his mom some of the names we were thinking about and I feel like this is such a personal decision I don't want anyone butting in... and also a cultural thing - no one ever shares names until the baby is born and usually not until the christening (1-3 months after birth usually) so I felt it was kind of horrible of him to share the names! (I realize he wasn't trying to be horrible haha) So he was like okay let's just not decide yet then. And it hasn't come up since. I'm sure we'll discuss it after we find out the gender.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: where I live it's the norm that people have their LOS in the same room. It's a cultural thing. The "nursery" is just the room with the toys and clothes and eventually becomes the child's room when they're older. 

Dh wanted to move dd into another room a few weeks ago so we don't wake her but I just wasn't comfortable with it. We will probably have to move her into her own room once we move into our new house (who knows when at this point) and the new baby is here.

We said we'd we would never let her sleep in our bed but during sleep regressions and so on we had no other option. The only way she would sleep was near us but without any other help lol. In our culture though they find this dangerous.


----------



## sharnw

My dd still sleeps in my bed lol. But my OH works away a lot that's why..
Besides that, I wouldn't be able to sleep having my new born in another room x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Both of my girls have slept in with us in our room (bed mainly, hehe) until they were 15 months or so when they naturally weaned from bfing.

This baby will be in with us too, we have a 3 bedroom house and my daughters share already as they are happier that way. The spare room I will decorate and set the cot up in there and move the rocking chair in there as I like feeding it it.

I sort of want a quiet space for the baby to nap more than anything.

My DH does like the name Penelope, I am glad I was overthinking the similarity with Elodie :flower:

DH felt her kicking from the outside yesterday night which was lovely.


----------



## Button#

Lovely flooring Dini.

I'm not setting up a nursery either. I'm going to buy a new cot as DS still has the converted cotbed but baby will be in the Moses basket I had with DS until they grow out of it. Baby will be in our room for at the very least 6 months, although probably longer as I will put him/her in with DS once they're sleeping through. Same reasons as everyone else, reduces risk of SIDS and easier for BFing. 

I also said DS would never end up in our bed but I ended up researching safe co-sleeping anyway and I'm glad I did. He wasn't in there permanently but it helped on bad nights and if he was poorly and just needed mummy cuddles.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie your daughters' names are beautiful and so is your bean's <3


----------



## Christina86

We aren't even putting the baby in the crib for a while. He wants to put the baby in the pack n play swaddled. I want him or her to be in the pack and play next to me. It may not even have to be for 6 months but at least for a few weeks. I hope he comes around =[ or I'll bring an air mattress into the nursery and sleep in there! He is making me really anxious.


----------



## StephR

Thanks Beanonorder my email is [email protected]


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- I wish I could offer you some kind of comfort that will help you not feel as stressed about the whole thing. My husband was seriously adamant that our son would not be in our room. At the time, he was having to get up at 4:30 every morning, and he did not want to lose any sleep. When his mom came before our son was born, she chewed him our for not having the pack 'n play in our room, but he still insisted that he couldn't handle the baby in his room. And yet that all changed instantly once our son was born

This time around, there's no question to it. The baby will be in our room at the beginning. No going back and forth. He now knows how he will feel about that. The only thing I'm getting slightly frustrated with him about is this name thing. I am SO GLAD we agreed on the name Holly. And now he's being particular about the middle name too because he is worried if she doesn't like the name Holly, she needs a middle name that is just as good so she can use it if she wants to. I'm not at all worried about it, I am convinced she will be fine with her name. But he is very worried about this (didn't think twice about it with our son). And now I'm starting to think it's a Daddy's little girl thing. He wants to pick the best name he can possibly find for his little girl. I have several middle names I would pick (Paige, Grace, Sophia, Olivia). He suggested Elaine, and I loved it and then he started to think that no he didn't like it because she might not want to use it as a first name. I think he's way overthinking it. But I also think that (much like the baby in the room thing) it will all be different once she is here. I just keep myself from getting too worked up by reminding myself that this is just an expression of love for his little girl and it will work itself out (and I sort of understand why he says he gets stressed out about it when nobody else understands).

I have to clean my house today. It looks like a war zone for toys. Well, my son is going to have to clean up, and I am going to have to help him get these toys organized. It's overcast, though, and I just feel like napping all day.


----------



## summer2011

We'll be putting a bassinet in our room for the first 6 months as well, still want to finish the nursery though as I don't feel I'll have time to be at it after baby comes. Also thinking we'll bring him on there and rock him and get him used to the surroundings before we move him in there for sleep. Perhaps that's a silly idea but makes sense to me.


----------



## Christina86

I will wait a bit and bring it up again and see if he changes his mind. If not, I will drop it until the baby is born and go from there. 

Overall I am just stressed. He is stressing me out with everything- not even just baby related. I'm probably feeling worse because it was not a good weekend. 

Anyway. Back to writing a paper!


----------



## counting

I think Holly Paige is pretty(I love the name Paige), and Holly Grace flows nicely. 

Makes me kind of glad we have the naming arrangement we do in our family- For our oldest I picked the middle names, DH the first name, for this baby we swapped. So I picked the first and he picked the middle. We do have some say though, if we really hate it. (Though I really, really hated Joseph as a first name, so we compromised on calling him Joey). If we ever have another we would swap back.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is good for them to see the nursery where they will eventually sleep as a nice happy fun place and not just a sleep place. My DD1 thought her cot was a prison and things really improved when we started spending more time in her room and playing with her whilst she was in the cot.

The main reason I sort of want to decorate a nursery this time is because we only bought our house last year and previously we rented and I didn't get to decorate a nursery. Although lots of DD1 and DD2's toys will be in the room I'd like to have the experience of making a nursery.


----------



## maggz

Sorry you're so stressed Christina... my DH is stressing me out too - some days a lot. We want to get another car but he won't sell his mustang (that he bought on a whim and doesn't even like) because we would lose some money on it, which I understand, but one day he agreed to it and then the next day he had done a complete 180 and didn't even wanna discuss it. I don't need a 10K car, just something safe and big enough to comfortably fit a car seat, I'd be fine with an older Corolla or something of the sorts. Now he wants me to take out a loan for a car even though we're still paying off the mustang, but always forgets to think about how I'm gonna pay it when I'm not working anymore come April. Cause you know we're having a baby! 
We go round and round on this conversation and it usually ends up as "fine we're not getting a new car" and then he starts talking about it again soon after! Ugh men.


----------



## summer2011

Dini,
This is the crib we fell in love with, and other pieces to match.

https://www.kidzdecoeur.com/catalog/pembroke

It's solid wood and converts to a toddler daybed and then to a double bed. It's the only furniture set we plan to buy him, at least until he moves out one day :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies just had about 10 mins to catch up with everything! We have had a fab time away in Yorkshire. Ds has been fantastic the entire time he loved every second. I had felt bubba a lot more on friday and saturday but not so much the last couple of days but it is still early enough to feel it so am not too worried. Had a letter from the hospital saying my downs risk is low so am relieved about that.

Rebecca - I love the name Holly it is a lovely name. Holly Paige is adorable &#9786;&#65039;

Amelie - your girls are gorgeous and Penelope is also a lovely name.

We have a crib that is from the 1800's that has been reupholstered and with a new mattress etc. It has been in our family since then and ds was v.comfy in it. It rocks so you could stick your foot out and rock it if he woke up which was handy! The nursery is where ds sleeps atm so will decorate the spare room for him when bubba is a few months old. Ds went in his own room at about 6 months and that was about right as we were disturbing him. 

Scan is a week on Thursday can't wait! I am having such strong girl feelings but we shall see!x

Welcome Steph and congratulations on your pink bump!


----------



## TaraCathryn

We are giving my office to this baby for his nursery. I'm not exactly pleased about it, as we now have to cram our office space into the corner of the family room (it's actually the playroom since its main function is holding toys). I finally had my own space and now I'm giving it up to a person who couldn't care less whether he has a room to himself.  But the reason we bought a 3-bedroom house was in case we ever had another baby. We aready have the crib (DD's) and have to put it somewhere (it's currently in pieces around our house, classy!) and it wouldn't be fair to make DD share her room with an infant when she's already going to have a big adjustment in front of her. She's independent and will need her own space. I'll get my own back once we finally move. Anyway, she needs her sleep so she can go to school all day & do homework and be a helpful big sister in the evenings. 

As for the first six months, I want to room-share and am trying to find something small enough to fit in our little room--can't fit a mini pack n' play, let alone a crib. If I can breastfeed and can make the bed safe, I'll likely bedshare again, just until 6 or 9 months probably. If I can't breastfeed I won't bedshare during the first 6 months, I'd be too paranoid. I loved bedsharing with DD once she started nursing. I still let her sleep in there with me when DH is out of town. :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- We technically have an arrangement. My husband named our son. Completely. But that's because he had always wanted a son to carry on his name. So, his son would be the third. The arrangement was that I would have complete choice over a girl's name.
But now that we're about to have a girl, it's not as simple as I thought it would be. It isn't like I went through my whole life with a name I wanted to give my daughter. So, there are quite a few names I like. But I really want my husband to like the name also. He told me yesterday that I could pick whatever name I wanted, but I want him to like it too. He has told me he doesn't like Paige or Grace. The middle names he is fond of are Beth (which I'm not wild about), Amber (I like it but it is my sister's middle name), Emily, and Elaine (but not as much as the others). If I had it my way, I'd pick Holly Paige, but I know that he isn't even neutral about Paige. He doesn't like it. At this point, I will probably coast as long as possible until we find one we both like or if I decide I don't care if he likes it or not. It's hard, though, because this is his child too.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I've been mia - work had been so busy.

4 hours till my scan! Getting so nervous!


----------



## Beanonorder

Good luck greygirl! I hope all is good with baby. I know you're staying team yellow (like I was!) so I hope baby doesn't make it obvious!


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck greygirl!

Baby names are really starting to stress me out. We can't think of any boys names we both like :-(


----------



## SanJan

Hey girls! How is everyone doing? So fun to see all the discussion on names and nursery :)

Rebecca, Northern, Amelie - nice names :)

Good luck GreyGirl on the scan appointment :)

We weren't planning on nursery earlier as we are in a rented out place currently and our own house is still getting ready. But last weekend, we finally got a confirmation that our own place will be ready to start the interior work soon, probably by Jan beginning. So, have to start with the nursery ideas. I'm finding it difficult to come up with something gender neutral as we can't find the gender here :( Any idea that I have does lean towards a girl always  Any ideas for that?


----------



## Button#

Good luck with your scan grey girl.


----------



## Beanonorder

SanJan have a look on pinterest, there are great ideas there. I have been looking for ideas on what I can do for the kids room seeing as they have to share.


----------



## xkirstyx

19 weeks today!!! My scan is two weeks today!!!! Can't wait to see him again. He's kicking loads now but very low down. 

My daughter has been really ill since sat and now she's covered in a itchy raised rash I'm hoping it's just viral but she gets viral rashes all the time and it's never been like this. She's going to see the doc this afternoon.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope the rash isn't anything more than viral Kirsy :hugs:

Have you changed you mind on names?


----------



## TaraCathryn

SanJan I second the idea of looking on Pinterest. Just search for "gender neutral nursery" and a ton of things will come up. One idea I like is just to get the basics done in neutral colors you like, then add decorations in another color (e.g. pink) once baby is born and you know the gender. Have fun!

GreyGirl I hope you have an awesome scan! 

Kirsty I hope names aren't stressing you too much. We had a boy name from the get-go with DD, but it turns out we can't use that one and have nothing solid yet for this boy either. I'm reading The Baby Name Wizard and it's helping me at least get a sense of the styles I like.

I have a ton of anxiety the last week or so. We went to bed late last night but I still woke up at 4:30 this morning and couldn't fall back asleep because my brain went into anxious mode. Last pregnancy I was an emotional mess; this time the anxiety is the worst. I have a prescription for Xanax for occasional anxiety attacks, I wish I could take it!


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm just not 100% on the name and I want to really like it. Just can't think of anything. I know we have loads of time but we have always had a name for our baby from early on and it's starting to bug the both of us now x


----------



## Button#

I know how you feel Kirsty, we had set names early on with DS and have a set in stone girls name but it's taken me a while to think of a boys name and we haven't settled on a middle name for a girl yet and it's annoying!


----------



## Christina86

Went to bed at 9:30. Up at 10:30. Fell asleep by midnight. Up at 5:30am. I have 4 classes, 1 presentation, 1 paper to write (that's due tomorrow), 1 quiz to take, 1 board meeting to attend (for a shadowing a county official), and I have myself volunteering at the foodbank today. I felt so good the last few days - despite today being busy I was excited to have tons to do.....

.... and then I start throwing up!:nope:

Hopefully it was a one time thing and the rest of the day will go by smoothly and my food will stay down. I haven't even eaten anything yet! I threw up stomach acid and then water! :shrug:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kirsty- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time with names. I hope a good one comes to you soon.

GreyGirl- Good luck on your scan today! I hope it all goes well.

Tara- I am so sorry to hear about your anxiety. Was there anything you were able to do that could help it?

Christina- That definitely sounds like a rough night last night! It's the worst when you throw up and there isn't anything on your stomach. I hope your day ends up going well today.

I was up last night too. But it was because I'm trying to potty train my son at night now. He has been wanting to wear underpants to bed for months. And I didn't want to let him until I was out of diapers. Well, most mornings, he would wake up dry as long as he didn't have anything to drink after 6 PM and he got up to pee 1 time in the night (usually around 10 PM). Well, now that he is in underpants, it isn't going well at all. He has wet the bed every night for the past 3 nights. On Monday night, he peed at 8 PM, 9 PM and then again at 10:30 PM. And he still ended up wetting his bed at 2 AM. Last night, we really tried to prevent any bed wetting. He stopped having anything to drink after 5:30. He peed at 8 PM, 9 PM, and then I went into his room at midnight, woke him up, and took him to the potty. I figured this would do it. Unfortunately, he was up crying at 5:30 AM because he had peed the bed.

I just don't know what the best decision to make is. My husband thinks he needs to go back into diapers for awhile longer. But he doesn't want to be in diapers at all. My MIL said he just needs to get used to it. I thought I'd give him a week to see if he improved at all. I just don't really know what the best decision would be. I don't even mind getting up with him to take him to the potty. It just seems to be that suddenly he is peeing on himself in his sleep.


----------



## Dini

Greygirl I hope your scan went well!! 

Kirsty a perfect name will come to you, but I totally understand the stress. 

I'm currently sitting in the waiting room for my regular OB appt and it's driving me crazy because it smells like smoke so bad from all the people in here. Seems everyone in here must smoke and it's making me nauseated. To top it off they already had to bring it up that I haven't made my "prepayment" of $400 that was due the 10th that I really don't have the money for. I can't do $400/mo. They are having me talk to the billing lady after my appt. So I'm sure my bp is up now. And this little kid is behind me playing a video game and it's so loud. And I'm hungry! Lol whine much??


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. Sorry I couldn't reply sooner, I had to go back to work after the scan. Everything went well, baby kept their feet up covering their modesty thankfully.
Picture was rubbish because they were in a bad position the whole time. Not all the measurements got taken today, so we're back on the 12th for another scan to get the last measurements. Excited to get to see them again! 
How are you all today? I'll try and get in properly asap to catch up with you all :)


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, for the bed wetting, when DD was training I bought these sticky pads that go over the mattress. For some reason she made zero progress until I got those pads. She peed maybe 3 days and then stopped. They were with the diapers in Walmart.


----------



## maggz

Glad everything was good greygirl baby is clearly saving it's best poses for when it comes out :) 

Dini haha you made me laugh sorry everything was crappy, hope the ob let you see the baby as a surprise! 

I found out this morning I had an exam in biology today - then I was supposed to be studying for my math test but a nap was needed :haha: oh well. 
Long night at school I'll be staying till 10... Tuesdays are looooooong. 

3 days until scan! Can't wait.


----------



## Christina86

Long long day. Didn't make it to my evening events. I felt horrible but I was throwing up today =[. At least I made it through my presentation without throwing up in front of everyone.


----------



## Dini

greygirl I'm so glad baby looks good! 

Maggz, that waiting room frustration got even worse. The midwife who is awesome tried and tried to find a heartbeat with the doppler and couldnt after nearly ten min. We didn't even hear movement and I almost always hear that at home and it only takes about a min to find babies heartbeat at the longest for me. So I was freaking out inside, trying to keep it together. I Heard baby last night but was so scared baby died overnight as I hadn't felt it all day. She said she would get me an ultrasound but their machine was down. The technician was working on it and said its be 5 min and it was. Long story short, baby was just fine, heart rate was 162 and baby was sleeping at first and had its butt positioned towards the front so that's why it was hard to hear. However, we did discover that it's a BOY! :blue: 

I have my private gender scan tomorrow and am still having it as DH wasn't with me at the office and I'm hiding it from him because I don't want to take that away from him. 

Talk about an emotional roller coaster today! Had to take a nap after all that!!


----------



## maggz

Eeeeek congrats again Dini!!! I foresaw it! ;)


----------



## counting

First of all, so many BOYS! I love it!

Second of all. Trying to determine if this is pregnancy hormones or I am being too sensitive or what but...When I was pregnant with my first my MIL obsessively commented on everything with the pregnancy (even when it was not appropriate, like sharing the news I may be induced due to health reasons a month early, even though we wanted to keep the news to immediate family only). She got pissed because I asked her not to announce my sons birth on facebook before we got a chance to. Now that he is here, she obsessively shares photos of him I post, even though she rarely sees him and makes no effort to do so. All this aside, with the new baby, she has not mentioned at all that we are having another. She has not made a comment on any of my posts about it, on any of the ultrasound pictures, nothing. When we found out we were having a boy last time she posted about it incessantly, now not only am I more than halfway through the pregnancy and she hasn't shared the news at all, but she also has not mentioned anything about my second son at all. I think she is disappointed we are having a boy. When she found out we were having another she said a boy and a girl are a "million dollar family" and she wanted us to have a girl. She didn't say anything negative when she found out otherwise, but she hasn't said anything, either. She has kept up sharing photos and videos of my oldest, while ignoring the new baby. So it isn't like she hasn't had a chance to post a quick announcement or share his ultrasound picture. Scared that this baby is going to be treated like he isn't as good as Joey. I have no idea what her problem is. Am I being overly sensitive or would you be super pissed as well? To be fair it's also worth noting that for some strange unexplained reason DH's mom, grandmother and sister decided that they hate me, and that I am an awful mother who thinks I am better than them because I do things differently. (To the point they have posted snotty comments about how breastfeeding mothers think they are better than everyone else... Even though I have never said or done anything that would make people think I feel that way. Aside from actually breastfeeding my child...)


----------



## Perplexed

Kristy: I know how you feel. We have a girl name and a boy name. I'm not 100% on the girl name anymore and it's bugging me!

I admit for this past week I wasn't keeping track of how far along I am. But it is Wednesday so I am 19 weeks now. Anomaly scan in 5 days...dh is taking me, so we won't be finding out even if baby cooperates.


----------



## Dini

Counting I don't think you are over reacting. It seems like she is snubbing the new baby. And the million dollar family comment is hurtful. I myself would love one of each but I know the men in DH's family tend to produce boys so we get what God gives us and we are happy with it. 

I know if I manage to have another baby and it's not a girl I will be very disapponted because I really don't think I'll get pregnant again but if I do it will be the last due to my age and a comment like that would crush me I think.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- Thanks so much! I will go to Walmart tomorrow and see if I can find those. Anything can help. So far, he has peed 3 times since going to bed. I am still going to get him up one more time and hope (fingers crossed) that he makes it through the rest of the night dry. It's so weird that he is going backwards, but I hope that he either progresses or those things work for us. That would be great! He really does not want to wear diapers at all anymore.

Dini- YAY! CONGRATULATIONS! You have killer instincts. So happy for you with your boy. :blue: Sorry that you had an annoying time at your appointment before that, though. I also hope your private scan goes well tomorrow.

Counting- Your MIL situation sounds almost exactly like mine. We have been doing much better than we used to. Thankfully, my MIL has started to notice when she says things or does things that could be hurtful. And our relationship is really getting repaired. But at the beginning of this pregnancy she said I just had to be having a girl because that's how it is supposed to be. I just thought "Really? That is so ridiculous!" I would have been happy with either gender. My in-laws have also felt in the past that I think I'm better than them because I don't always do things the way they do. So, I know exactly how you feel. I just told them point blank that all people are different and not to take it personally. I want to do things in my own way. She has really come to respect it, too. I wonder if my own mom has anything to do with that though. My MIL adores my mom and my mother lets us make our own decisions without interfering, and I know they have talked about it some. But I hope things get better for you and that she somehow comes around. It is so frustrating to have to deal with that drama. So, basically, I do not think you are being too sensitive. 

AFM- I felt the baby from the outside tonight!!! :happydance: It was fleeting and only a few times as she stopped pretty much every time I touched my abdomen. But I felt her! I was so excited! I'm looking forward to my big scan tomorrow. I am not as anxious about her growth as I was and I think that might be because her kicks are getting REALLY strong. And then feeling them from the outside makes me feel like she has probably grown a lot and will measure out fine. When I go there, I have to pretend like I have not had a scan on my own. They are very much against having any ultrasound that is not medically required and give all of this information out about it at the beginning of the pregnancy. So, when they tell me I'm having a girl, I have to act surprised (I did this with my son too). What I'm really looking forward to finding out about is how she is developing. I just want that all clear, of course. My scan is at 12:30. I feel like it will be here before I know it.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I was wondering about how my doctors office felt about private scans and I let it slip today to the midwife about our scan tomorrow. She didn't say anything and they seem laid back about stuff like that. I have read that they aren't regulated and not all the techs are medically trained so they may use the wrong frequency so it could harm the baby but I really think if they were that dangerous something would have been done about them by now. It's funnybhow everyone sees it differently.


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: Congrats on your boy! That must have been really scary! I'm a very anxious person and would have had a heart attack I think!

Counting: I don't think it's your hormones...I would also be upset. And what is up with the million dollar family comment!! 

Rebecca: so exciting that you felt baby from the outside! I can't wait for that! I can barely feel him/her from the inside...mostly when I'm laying on my stomach lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

So many blue bumps on the first page now!


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry if this is tmi but is anyone else having pain in their lady parts already? I remember it happening last time but not so early on! I've also started feeling slightly uncomfortable. This also didn't happen til much later last time. I really want to work as long as possible but at the rate I'm going I will to be overwhelmed long before 39 weeks! 

Rebecca I also find my mom has a lot of influence over my Mil. Its definitely helped me out a few times. 
Counting sorry yours is acting the way she is. Thankfully mine is hugely excited. I do think she is going to be slightly disappointed about it being a boy. She won't love him any less but it's more to do with my FIL. She hates him! As crazy as it sounds we are the only people in the world with our surname and Mil wanted me to have girls so that the surname will die out. Oh well, what's meant to be will be!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Unfortunately I found with my DD2 all the niggles started earlier. I worked until 36 weeks with DD1 but DD2 (and I was ill with my diabetes) I only made it to 30 weeks before I just really had to finish.

I did have a long drive to work though and as I say, I wasn't that well at the time.


----------



## Perplexed

Bean what kind of pains do you mean? I find that I feel very sore down there...wondered if it was due to some infection or something.


----------



## Eidson23

At our halfway mark today! I can't wait to meet our little guy. She's been feeling much stronger movements and much more consistent. We have our 20 week appointment today and our official anatomy scan tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed said:


> Bean what kind of pains do you mean? I find that I feel very sore down there...wondered if it was due to some infection or something.

The only way I can describe it is like I've been riding a horse for a whole day or otherwise had a very vigorous bedroom session! But clearly neither of those has been happening!! Even my inner thighs have a stiff feeling.


----------



## Perplexed

Bean I think I'm definitely suffering the same kind of pains. Had them quite early last time too. 

Congrats on the halfway mark edison.


----------



## Scottish

No pains here beanonorder. Perhaps it is just some pressure from baby. Hope it eases for you!

I plan maternity leave for around mid March I think when I am 36-37 weeks. 

Dini congrats on your boy yay xxx!! 6 days until I find out and I can't wait !!!! Been counting down the weeks lol feels like forever ago everyone here started finding out.

I hardly ever feel the baby I think it must be positioned in a position that I don't feel much. It has me worried but I use my Doppler every day and hb is fine and I hear baby moving about with it as well


----------



## Button#

Dini congrats on a blue bump!

Eidson congrats on reaching the halfway point, good luck for the scan.


----------



## Christina86

Dini- congrats on your boy!! 

Edison - congrats on halfway!! 

Oh my. So dh has already said he wants 2 kids. Apparently he has decided they need to be close in age so he wants to start trying "shortly after this baby is born" I didnt know whether or not to laugh at him or smack him. =| he also wants the next baby before we turn 30. I'm 28 and I will be 29 a month after the baby is born. I think he's gone crazy. lol.


----------



## RebeccaR19

GreyGirl- I had meant to congratulate you on your great scan yesterday! I am glad, for your sake, that the baby didn't cooperate. ;) Also glad that baby is healthy.

Beanonorder- I am not really in pain there, but occasionally I feel like a pulsing feeling like I'm getting kicked there. I didn't feel anything like that until the 3rd trimester with my son. But this baby seems to like to hang out low down. She also has been dancing on my bladder lately and I have to use the restroom more often already. I will have enough of that in the 3rd trimester. I really didn't want it to start this early.

Eidson- HOORAY! Congrats! We are halfway today too! It's so much fun. You feel so accomplished being 20 weeks. Big appointments and scans ahead!

Christina- Your husband is something else. I think he might change his mind after the baby arrives. My husband is the opposite. He wanted to wait until next year to even try to have another baby. This baby was a complete surprise (birth control baby). But I'm kind of glad to be pregnant again. I do like staying home with my children, but I also don't want to be out of work forever. I think this surprise worked out perfect for us. But I think once your husband sees how much work a baby is, he probably will not be wanting another one straight away.

Last night was another rough night for us. My son got up 4 times to go to the bathroom and still wet the bed at 4:30 AM. I put him in a diaper after that because I really just didn't want to risk it happening again. And he was literally distraught over putting the diaper on. I told him that I wanted to put it on for now so that he did not have another accident. And he was okay with that. But I really do hope he can make more progress. I am wondering if he has some sort of anxiety over knowing that if he pees he wets his bed, so his body is overreacting to it all and making him pee more than before. I cannot wait to get those sticky pads, and I truly hope they work for us. That would be fantastic!


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: Your DH is so funny! I think he'll change his mind when he's hit with the reality of having a tiny LO that is demanding. DH didn't want another baby so soon after DD...but once things settled and we got used to it we decided to try again...but of course, the feeling had to be mutual! 

Scottish: I'm glad someone else is in the same boat as me! I feel flutters more often now...but more often is probably two or three times a day as opposed to just on the random occasion that I happen to be laying on my stomach!!

Rebecca: I'm sorry your son was upset by having to put a diaper on again. I wish I had some proper advice but as I haven't potty trained anyone yet there isn't much to say =( but I have heard that even when the child is dry during the day, it takes longer for them to get used to it during the nights. I hope the sticky pads help.


----------



## Christina86

Yeah he can be something else lol. I Come from a pretty big family. I mean I have one sister but my dad has 3 brothers and a sister and my mom has a sister. So I am the oldest out of both sides and have a ton of cousins. He is an only child and was the youngest. He has held a baby maybe 3 times total and handed her to me bc he was terrified. He has this brave face on saying he's got it but I'm sure he has no idea what he is in for. I love him but he needs a smack of reality!


----------



## Dini

Christina my DH is the same! It took us 4 years to get here and he wants to start right away after this one because they say if you have fertility issues sometimes the easiest time to get pregnant is soon after a birth. But I wanted all my kids before I turned 35 and I'll be 35 before baby boy is here. So that is not going to happen. He is used to babies but has no clue how much work they really are. 

I'm also nervous to have another after this one as after age 35 the miscarriage risk goes up quite a bit but I suppose we may give it a try. To appease him I said when the doc gave us the go ahead we would t prevent for a while and after baby was a year if he wanted to try again we would. That made him happy for now. Men are so funny.


----------



## Christina86

I just can't wait to watch him change the first diaper :haha:

Or the first time he gets poop on him... or peed on... or puked on... or spit up on. :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I remember holding my nephew so my sister and bil could get the baby stuff from the hotel room to the car. I went to pay the bill and Noah puked down my shirt. He was about 6ish months old at the time. He thought it was absolutely hilarious and the laugh coming from him was priceless. Then he puked on himself.


----------



## counting

Christina86 said:


> Yeah he can be something else lol. I Come from a pretty big family. I mean I have one sister but my dad has 3 brothers and a sister and my mom has a sister. So I am the oldest out of both sides and have a ton of cousins. He is an only child and was the youngest. He has held a baby maybe 3 times total and handed her to me bc he was terrified. He has this brave face on saying he's got it but I'm sure he has no idea what he is in for. I love him but he needs a smack of reality!

The first time DH ever held a baby was 4 months before our son was born, when our nephew(my brother's son) was born. He was so awkward and uncertain. He loved looking at him, and was in awe of him but just was so nervous about holding him or anything. It was TOTALLY different when our son was born! He held him so confidently and had no problem whatsoever. When it was his child, there was not the same nervousness or uncertainty at all. Hopefully your OH is the same!


----------



## maggz

I just had a dream that I had twins and then someone dumped their baby on us so we had three children the same age and they all fit in one carseat! Haha :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca I know potty training is so hard! Especially once you throw in sleep deprivation. But I've also heard and read that putting him back in diapers when he wants to be in underwear is to be avoided if you can. (Side story, my sister did that with her son at night bc they didn't want to deal with wet bed when they both had work in the morning, and they avoided it for too long. Now he still has nighttime wetness issues, and he is over 6. Obviously there's more to it for them). Could he wear a pull-up to bed instead of a diaper, at least? And as soon as he wakes up dry one or two mornings, go back to undies (with a waterproof pad on the bed, of course!)? You can get through this, as long as you're not pushing him past what he's ready to do then it's better not to go backwards if you can help it. Of course, I have also been there where you just have to take a break, so don't feel bad if that's where you are!!

Counting I'm so sorry about your MIL! Is it possible that your mom or DH said something to her about how she acted last pregnancy, and that's why she's keeping quiet this time? Maybe she doesn't know how to do it halfway? I don't know, MILs are so weird, I can never get a handle on what mine is thinking either. After 13+ years in each others' lives, we just try to be civil and ignore each other's faults. I think that may be as good as its going to get with us! 

I am so excited to hear about everyone's scans! I can't believe anyone who even considers having another baby when their first one is still fresh out! Of course babies terrify me, so I am not the person to ask.. XD

Dini! Congrats on the blue bump! Yaaay, we are totally bump buddies! :) Have fun finding out with DH, I can't wait to hear about his reaction. :)

I totally forgot everyone else I wanted to reply to... crap. :(

My anxiety has been a little better today. I think getting more sleep, exercising, trying not to eat too much sugar, and drinking enough water will help. I need to start going to yoga ASAP. Other than that, I just have to breathe and remember that it's all going to be okay. 

I haven't had any dreams about this baby. I'm not that interested in settling on a name or getting the nursery ready or shopping for him. It still doesn't feel real, even though I can feel him kicking and wiggling around several times a day. Some part of me just isn't convinced that we're having a baby, and I feel really guilty about it, like there's something wrong with me. I think it's more likely just part of the depression/ anxiety (which really annoys me because life is really good right now! I hate my brain chemistry sometimes!), but it's making me sad. I want to get excited and bond with this baby. Has anyone else felt like this? I was scared when I was pregnant with DD, but I was still excited and was bonding with her. This time just feels so different. :nope:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tara- I was thinking pretty much the same thing about potty training. I feel like putting him back in diapers would only delay any progress. I'm trying to be patient about it all. I was going to pick up some training pants today whenever I can make it out to Walmart to get those sticky pads. My husband and I are both just baffled as to why he is peeing so much now that he is in underpants. They are not squeezing him at the waist or anything. I just hope he starts getting the hang of it. What I think I might have to start doing is getting him up at 2AM to pee instead of midnight. But I'm usually out cold at 2 AM. I might just have to set some quiet alarm or something.

I had my scan. It lasted over an hour! The tech was a perfectionist as he liked to call it. And he wanted the perfect image of everything. They just built a brand new hospital here. So, I went into the new radiology wing and their ultrasound equipment is top of the line. It's some of the best I have ever seen. We got crystal clear views of the baby. And, of course, I was told for the third time that I'm having a girl. ;) The tech said he wasn't allowed to tell me the results of the ultrasound. My doctor had to do that. But he did tell me that her heart is perfectly developed because I had remarked on how clear all 4 chambers of the heart were. I am not an expert, but I saw clear images of her brain, kidneys, heart, stomach, etc. And everything looked great to me. I did not see him making any notes of concerns either. 
Another thing that has me relieved is that she is back to measuring right on target. Pretty much everything measured right at 20 weeks today with either 2 days ahead of that or 1 day behind. So the general gestation was 20 weeks. That was such a relief after that one ultrasound that had all of the measurements a couple days to a week behind.
 



Attached Files:







20weeks1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RebeccaR19

So, after I posted that information about the ultrasound, my midwife called me. Even though the tech told me that the baby's heart looked great, she said they found an echogenic intracardiac focus. She said everything else on the ultrasound was completely normal.
She did say that this does occur on ultrasounds fairly frequently and not to worry about it. And that it usually clears up on its own. She said it sometimes indicates a chromosomal abnormality, so when I go for my appointment next week, I am actually going to have my screening done for abnormalities. That way, if we can rule that out, we can be fairly certain that this is not an issue. I am pretty calm about it all. I suppose that's because everything else checked out normally and because she reassured me that it is fairly common and often clears up by the third trimester. She even said it might not be anything at all but just the way something may have looked on an ultrasound. And I will have another even clearer ultrasound done.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, I'm glad you're calm about the ultrasound abnormality, we had something similar with DD and it was absolutely nothing; sometimes this super-advanced equipment is a mixed blessing!  I think your plan of getting training pants for DS and getting him up once later sounds really good. Hopefully you can push that 2 am one gradually later until he stays dry all night. :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## counting

This baby has a kidney issue that could indicate an abnormality. They also thought his heart might have what your daughter has, but after close inspection it was just the angle of the scan. Both of these things(my sons enlarged kidney and your daughters mark on the heart) are very low risk indicators. My best advice is to focus on all the positives and try not to focus on this very small detail, which will likely turn out to be nothing. (Ps. cute scan picture!)


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am really thinking it's probably nothing. We looked at her heart for a long time on the ultrasound because he was showing me what a perfect view of all 4 chambers it was, and there was no spot at all. I think perhaps it's just the way one picture showed up. So, it was protocol to notify me. There were literally 0 other markers for any abnormalities. Which, after doing my own research, I have found the only major risk is down's syndrome and even that is low.

I got sticky pads and training pants tonight! Yes! We will start off with the sticky pads, and if he goes too long like that, we will do training pants. He's excited because they have spiderman on them.


----------



## Dini

Tara, you are right, we are totally bump buddies, same due date, both boys!! Yay!!:happydance:

Northern when you get time can you put me down as team blue on the front page?? Thanks!! 

Rebecca, what a cute profile you got!! I'm glad you aren't worried and I don't blame you, most people I know have some anomaly and it clears up or was just a shadow, ultrasounds aren't perfect. I hope you DS has a better night tonight.

So our scan was okay, it was confirmed he's still all boy but he was very uncooperative, she even had me bounce on the ball for a bit and he did flip around and finally show his bits but he refused to take his little face out of the placenta or a good 3d shot. He was all snuggled up to it and did not want to budge! She was super nice and scheduled me for another scan in 2 weeks even though we got the gender, because she felt bad we didn't get the good face pics we should have. He looked good to me but of course I'm no expert. My actual anomaly scan is Dec. 8th, so I guess we will wait till then to see. 

I can't decide if I should put it out on FB at 20 weeks even though we won't have had the anomaly scan yet, or if I should wait. I wanted to wait to shop also till then but it's so hard now knowing it's a boy. I guess I can start planning colors for the room and looking at what I like right?

Oh so here are a few pics, not great but here they are!:happydance:

https://s30.postimg.org/hn1slh6xp/18_WKS4_DAYS_5_2.jpg

https://s30.postimg.org/xqiuz0xul/18_WKS4_DAYS_9_2.jpg


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, if you feel like doing a little shopping, I say go for it. Same goes for telling on Facebook if you're ready. There's no magic time where there's absolutely no risk that something will be wrong or go wrong, so just do it when you feel ready! But if you're more comfortable waiting, you can at least start researching what you want and wait until you're ready to buy. :) How did DH react to finding out it's a boy?


----------



## maggz

Glad you're not worried Rebecca, like someone said the better technology is kind of a blessing and a curse, makes us worry more than we need to at times! Great pic you got :)

Dini what did your DH say??? Did you manage to keep it to yourself until the tech told you both? ;) Lucky that you get another scan, more baby time! 
I second Tara, just post it when you're ready, I wouldn't wait for the scan if you want to post it now :) Shopping oh my... I've hardly started thinking about it! 

I have one question for you all... anyone having lower back/upper butt pain? It's so hard to describe but when I walk and bend down I get this pain on each side of my spine, like where the spine ends almost at the butt crack but to the side. It persists while I walk/bend and goes down a little. Is it just ligaments getting loose and my body not knowing what to do? Anyone experience this?


----------



## Dini

DH was happy. I asked him if he was happy or sad and he said, "glad" lol. Seems so much more real now. 

I still think I may wait till after thanksgiving or around about to post anything and I'll probablybwait to shop but we are going out for Black Friday so if I see something I have to have then I'll buy it!

We did look at colors for the babies room and I can't decide so I'll wait a bit. I'm sure something will just feel right. It's already painted but I want to add more color. 

Maggz that could be your ligaments. Maybe pelvic girdle pain. Either way, sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## northern_me

Sounds like sciatica Maggz.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I'm glad you are not too worried. I have to admit I'm a lot calmer this pregnancy. The only minor thing on my mind are the ABO test results. They're available but I think I'll just wait til my next appointment. 

Dini my boy was also snuggled firmly against the placenta! It was really cute! 

My dh has never held a baby, changed a diaper or anything until dd was born. And he was fantastic! He embraced everything and never complained, refused to do anything or looked awkward. 

Maggz sorry about the pain you're feeling. My lady part pain doesn't seem to be around today. I know it's a normal part of pregnancy so I guess I just have to accept it's started already. 

20 weeks today! Yay for being halfway!


----------



## wanting2010

I also had a scan today and we have a healthy baby girl on board! I'm excited to have one of each, but even more excited that everything looked good on ultrasound! Now to choose a name! It took us forever to settle on a name for DS so this could take awhile lol.


----------



## maggz

Just read about pelvic girdle pain, the article said sow times it's confused with sciatica. Could be either one but since it's coming on now that I'm pregnant I'm guessing it would be pelvic girdle pain rather than sciatica? I'll mention it to my doctor next appointment but I started doing some exercises on a ball to counteract it. Hope it works. 

Yay wanting congrats on your girl!! Very happy for you and that everything looked good! 

I agree Dini it's gonna seem so much more like a real person when we've found out. Even though I didn't want to at first, I'm glad that we are. 

Hope that pain stays away for you beanonorder:)


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: with my dd she had a cyst in her brain at 22 weeks. The dr doing the scan said they are called choroid plexis cysts and are a normal part of brain development. She said if I had had my anomaly scam earlier it would either have been bigger or there would have been more of it. She said she wishes they didn't have to note it down in their findings as it causes worry for no reason. Hopefully it's a similar case for you. My dd has never had any issues and my DR never mentioned it.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on 20 wks bean!

Maggz I also thought spd/pgp/sciatica were the same or similar. Lol. My pains were never diagnosed last pregnancy and my DR just said oh it's just the baby pressing on some nerves when I was limping sometimes in the 3rd trimester!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz the pain you describe is PGP I have it badly at the moment - I always do between 15-20 weeks whilst my pelvis is moving x


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! Hope you're all doing well! And all of your LOs are too! Congrats to everyone who has found out the sex! 

We had our appt yesterday and were finally able to hear the baby's heartbeat! Everything is going well! 
Our ultrasound is this morning! I couldn't sleep last night because I was so excited and anxious! A few weeks back after thinking about it I have decided to let my DH choose if we find out the sex or not. And he wants to find out at the ultrasound! So yay we will find out today! I was hoping this would help him to bond with the pregnancy and I think it has already helped knowing hat he gets to find out! 

I really don't have a preference for boy or girl. I kind of go back and forth everyday what I feel it is....mostly boy because that's all I've had haha but then I think a girl because the pregnancy has been very different. Anyway we will know for sure in an hour and a half! 

I will update after the appt!


----------



## counting

Last night I had pain in my hip, well right in front of it and I thought it was a muscle or ligament getting stretched uncomfortably.... Until I started getting jabbed by the painful area repeatedly. Baby boy had his elbow jammed into my hip bone...:haha: This morning he has kindly removed it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Wanting- Congratulations! Welcome to team pink! :pink: So much fun. :)

Dini- Great scan photos! I am so glad that the lady wants to work with you and bring you back for better pictures of your little boy's face. That's great. I wouldn't hesitate to share on Facebook if you really want to. I told everyone on Facebook that this baby girl is healthy as far as I know. And that's true. If I find something out, I might tell people. But I don't think telling them the gender will cause problems if you really want to share it.

Maggz- I was going to say that your pain sounded like sciatica, but I hadn't heard of pcp before. Sciatica can come on when you're pregnant only and not prior to pregnancy. But I hope you can find some relief for your pain. 

Kalabear- I hope your scan goes great today! So excited for you. Can't wait to find out if you are team pink or blue. :)

Counting- That sounds like a very funny position for your baby boy to get in. But glad he came out of it. I found out yesterday that my baby is breech right now. It explained a lot to me like how I'm already having to pee more (She is dancing on my bladder). And why I am feeling so many strong kicks down low.

Thanks to everyone for the extra encouragement! I do think staying positive is important. And I even told my husband that I wish they just hadn't even told me about that spot. Even though I didn't feel a lot of worry about it, I was also extremely curious about and trying to educate myself. My only concern for a possible genetic defect would be down's syndrome, but this baby has a very clear nasal bone, which is absent in downs. I also discovered that there are usually multiple markers and not just one tiny spot when something is really a problem. I am just kicking myself for not having the quad screening done at 16 weeks because then we'd already have more answers and I wouldn't be having to go in for additional screenings. I wasn't exactly comfortable with my ultrasound lasting over an hour yesterday. And I kind of want to give baby a rest for awhile, but I have to go to a specialist sometime in the near future (not sure when exactly) to have a more exact ultrasound done.
Baby Holly is kicking a ton and I am absolutely loving it. My son and I have a story time every day at nap time and right before his bed time. He just loves to read. It seems that baby Holly likes story time as well because she has been getting very active whenever I am reading a story. That is fun because they do say to read to the baby, and when I was pregnant with my son, I never did it because I just didn't think about it.


----------



## Button#

Congrats on your pink bump wanting.

Good luck Kala

Rebecca it really does sound like it will turn out to be nothing wrong.


----------



## Button#

Dini my anomaly scan is the 8th of December as well.


----------



## Kalabear

:happydance: ultrasound went great! Baby is measuring 4 days ahead of lmp edd and we are team :blue: again!! We are so excited! I started crying!! Haha


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats kalabear!


----------



## counting

A sea of boys :haha::happydance:

(Ps. When you get a chance can the front page be updated with my blue bump?)


----------



## Scottish

Congrats wanting on girl and kala for another boy!!! Yay


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump Kala. Every new announcement is making me more and more impatient to know what I'm having, still got ages until my scan.


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on the gender scans! So many boys in this group, the girls are creeping up though!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations on your boy :blue: Kalabear!! :)


----------



## northern_me

Congrats on the blue! 

I think my nausea and vomiting is back. I'm really ready for this to go away. It went away for 5 weeks and I've been in denial over it for a week. This baby has done me no favours health wise!


----------



## xkirstyx

Sorry iv been MIA my daughter has been really ill since the weekend with scarlet fever :-( she's slowly getting better now. 
Iv had a quick read through. Looks like this group is going to have a load of boys!!!!


----------



## maggz

In exactly 24 hours I'm going in for my scan! Yay this day could not pass any slower though. :coffee:


----------



## Scottish

Hope your dd gets better soon Kirsty :hugs: 

Good luck with scan maggz! Are u finding out gender?


----------



## northern_me

I've been having this weird stitch-like pain on the left side of my uterus. It comes and goes. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats wanting in a girl and kala on a boy! The boys really are taking over. 
I was looking at the thread for 2015 babies gender and the girls are way ahead on there. 

I felt baby kick quite a lot yesterday. It was great because the previous few days I've hardly felt anything. And I can definitely feel the kicks from the outside. 

Tonight I have asked my nanny to babysit and I am going to go out with my colleagues. I haven't socialised with them at all so I'm quite looking forward to it and they were all so enthusiastic when I said I was thinking of going! Next Friday I'm going to my first ever thanksgiving dinner (I know thanksgiving is Thursday but because we all have to work it's just easier to do it on Friday). That should be pretty good too. I think I'm going to ask dh to take dd for the night so I can even get a sleep in the next morning.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern you don't think maybe it's round ligament pain? I get pains like that sometimes - especially when I move too quickly.


----------



## northern_me

Good for you getting out and socializing! It is something we never get enough of once we become parents. How are things going with your DH now?


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder said:


> Northern you don't think maybe it's round ligament pain? I get pains like that sometimes - especially when I move too quickly.

Maybe it is! I've had pressure and stretching feelings before but not like this.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I've gotten that. Sometimes I get it on the left, and sometimes I get it on the right. Like beanonorder said, I have just assumed it was round ligament pain.


----------



## Beanonorder

northern_me said:


> Good for you getting out and socializing! It is something we never get enough of once we become parents. How are things going with your DH now?

I guess it's going OK. He's not around as much as he claimed he was going to be. He's staying somewhere temporarily and he says once he moves to his place next week then it will change. I'm just trying to keep my feelings to myself and be pleasant when he's around. I'm also seriously considering going home for three months. He basically told me he won't be moving back until at least July (if he comes back at all!) and I'm not staying alone with a toddler and a newborn for four months! Aside from what it's like for me I think it's going to be so tough on dd, suddenly having to take the backseat to a needy newborn. So if he's going to be selfish then I have no choice but to do the same.


----------



## Dini

Wanting congrats on your baby girl! 

Kala, yay for another boy!

Maggz, I hope your scan is wonderful! Also hope your hip pains get better. My sciatica is a bit better but the numbness that comes with it is really awful and I get woken up dozens of times at night with hot searing pain down my leg. Can't wait to see a chiropractor!

Bean, I really agreed with you about being selfish because he can't expect you to take care of it all on your own, they are his kids too and you have every right to be selfish! I hope your dd does okay with it. How is she handling him not being there?


----------



## northern_me

Finally just ordered some clothes. It was going to cost me almost a whole extremity to get it shipped from the states so I just ordered a size bigger in tall in a lot of the shirts. I'm in desperate need for a dress for Christmas parties and I have no idea where to get one here. I don't want to order it online in case the size is wrong.


----------



## maggz

Thanks Grey's Anatomy for making me aware of more things that could be wrong with my baby.... :huh:


----------



## northern_me

I saw it last night (it comes on Wednesday nights here for some reason). Saddd.


----------



## maggz

Right? I was like damn. And my scan is tomorrow this child better not be sitting like a buddha! But they mentioned little to no movement so I was like okay at least mine moves a lot!


----------



## northern_me

I just stumbled upon this. Me at 37 weeks with DD. I can't wait to feel like that again :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







renah37weeks.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## maggz

Wow girl it reaches very far out!


----------



## Perplexed

That's such a gorgeous bump northern! All baby obviously, is your dd tall? 

Kristy I hope your dd feels better soon.

Bean I don't think you'd be selfish if you went back home with your newborn. If he doesn't plan to be around then he shouldn't even have to have a say in what happens. It is not selfish at all.


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm finally uploading a bump picture!

here's me at 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







20141120_071244.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Beanonorder

.


----------



## sharnw

Lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## Perplexed

Your 20 week bump is so cute bean!! Mine is bigger as a week behind, lol, I think I'll be massive by 40 weeks! Which is fine except my back already hurts lol!


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed said:


> That's such a gorgeous bump northern! All baby obviously, is your dd tall?
> 
> Kristy I hope your dd feels better soon.
> 
> Bean I don't think you'd be selfish if you went back home with your newborn. If he doesn't plan to be around then he shouldn't even have to have a say in what happens. It is not selfish at all.

She's super tall.


----------



## MrsA22

Hi everyone! 
I read the thread every day but rarely post. Our scan is on Wednesday but we are doing a family and friend gender reveal on Dec 6th. Originally, we were going to wait and "unwrap" the results on christmas day and then do the same for family/friends but we dont want to wait that long!


----------



## Button#

Urgh! Picked up a sickness bug at playgroup, been up all night in the bathroom. Really hope DS doesn't get it.


----------



## Scottish

Lovely bump northern. Girly bumps are so nice and neat I think. I was like that with my dd but with my ds I was an all rounder lol this time I am heavier in weight but seems similar to dd bump! Scan in 4 days !!!

Lovely bump beanonorder. I would have guessed boy based on your bump if we didn't know gender as it looks quite low.


----------



## Scottish

Sharnw when is your scan again? Iam sure its soon x


----------



## Scottish

Good luck maggz xxx


----------



## Christina86

Goodness. Nearing 18 weeks! My appointment is on Wednesday at 1pm. I decided to go to my internship from 8-12 to keep my mind off of things. I get nervous. But I am excited and I told my husband that I secretely hope that the baby will show it all so we know instead of not. This not knowing until April thing is going to drive me nuts. 

I had my first dream about baby a night ago. And while I have been thinking its a girl I had a dream we had a boy. 

Only wish I could feel the pulses or feelings I have been. It's been a few days. =[ I know they won't be regular for a while longer but it is just an awesome feeling!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- Yay! Good luck on your scan. I can't wait to hear your results! :) I have been getting boy vibes for you. We'll see!

Northern- Great bump! You looked excellent.

Beanonorder- I am jealous of you. My belly is covered in stretch marks. But you look incredible. :) Also, I think you need to do what you need to do. If your husband can't be there, you can't be expected to do all of that by yourself.

MrsA- Good luck with your upcoming scan next week. I hope your reveal goes great too.

Button- I hope you get to feeling better soon! I hope you can get plenty of rest. Take care of yourself!

Christina- I still think you are probably having a girl. Had you said earlier it was mainly your husband who was wanting to stay team yellow? Does he have a gender preference (sorry if you already said that but my brain can't remember). I haven't had a single girl baby dream this pregnancy. I had one dream after I found out the gender that my daughter was 3 and still had no name. But I have had several dreams that I had another baby boy. And still this one is unmistakably a girl. Dreams are weird. 

So my son (although only when my husband hasn't been home) has been running around calling his sister Holly Paige. I think that's funny because I haven't said a thing about it except typing it on here and he can't read that good. lol I did mention it one time to my husband before he said he's never met a Paige he has liked. Boo. I told him my experience has been different. I have liked every Paige I've ever met. But I understand sometimes if you come across someone who you really don't like it can turn you off to a name.
Another middle name that has come to my mind is Janine. I have not been talking to my husband about it because I'm not nearly as stressed about the middle name as I was about the first name. I'm extremely happy with her first name and so is almost everyone else. I feel like when my husband is ready to pick out a middle name, he'll bring it up. I was with a friend yesterday. She is an old neighbor from when we lived here before, and we were at her house yesterday because she thought my son might like to help her decorate for Christmas (which he did). But she struck a nerve with me yesterday. She already knows that the baby's name is Holly from Facebook. And she had earlier suggested the name Carly to me (which I don't like but I didn't say much to her). But asked me how we picked Holly. And I said it was the one name we both liked. And then she said, "Well, how about Carly?" and it just irritated me that she said that. We have already picked her name out. I think it's rude to suggest something else. But I guess there's always going to be somebody somewhere who will try to have a say in the baby's name. Blah. 
I have rambled long enough now. I'm getting ready to go to yoga soon. I can't even say enough how great it has been to get back into yoga. My heartburn went from extremely strong to almost nonexistent since I have started doing yoga again!! I feel amazing. I only wish I'd gotten back into exercise sooner.


----------



## Kalabear

I find everything with babies so personal and people and their opinions just annoy me...I know what you mean Rebecca about names! We got that a lot with DS and now with this baby too....I am so excited for a healthy baby and people seem disappointed it's not a girl :shrug: my DH and I couldn't be any happier and that's all that matters but I wish they wouldn't rain on my parade! 

Here is the pic we announced with yesterday on Facebook. I hadn't announced the pregnancy yet so it was fun to do both the baby and the fact that he is a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Christina86

RebeccaR19 said:


> Christina- I still think you are probably having a girl. Had you said earlier it was mainly your husband who was wanting to stay team yellow? Does he have a gender preference (sorry if you already said that but my brain can't remember). I haven't had a single girl baby dream this pregnancy. I had one dream after I found out the gender that my daughter was 3 and still had no name. But I have had several dreams that I had another baby boy. And still this one is unmistakably a girl. Dreams are weird.

Yes. He talked me into staying team yellow. When we first found out he said he didn't care. Since the first scan he has been wanting a boy. I did have a baby dream before the last one. I've only had two. The first one was my husband and I walking down the block with the stroller... and in the stroller was a gigantic question mark with hands holding a bottle. I woke up and went WTF!? And I had a notebook by my bed so I wrote it down to remember it because it was just so odd lol :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

Gorgeous pic kalabear! 

Anyone else's boobs leaking already or just me lol. Mine have been for over a week now! Normally doesn't happen till about 30 weeks for me!


----------



## maggz

Kalabear awesome picture! You look great! :) 

Christina hahahaha I just died laughing reading about that dream :rofl:

Rebecca that's annoying but really what can you do... People are always gonna push their opinions. Not that I get why they want to be rude about it, but don't let it get to you :) haha funny you should say boy vibe that's kinda what we're expecting to hear..! 

I was laying on my right side this morning which baby clearly didn't like and it just kept kicking me in the side until I turned over :haha: bossing me around already???


----------



## Eidson23

Here's our baby boy at 20w+1d :blue: his profile looks a lot like my wife, thank God lol.

https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/20weeks_zps98c37e71.jpg
He was rolling around like crazy, then stopped moving and was apparently comfortable in this position. It was so funny!
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/20weeks2_zps28044806.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/20weeks3_zpse2a2eeeb.jpg


----------



## Scottish

Lovely pic Kalabear! You look like Kate Middleton :D

That's fantastic pics eidson he's an acrobat lol


----------



## RebeccaR19

Kalabear- That is a great picture! :)

Eidson- I just love the ultrasound pictures of your son. My son was doing acrobatics like that at his 20 week ultrasound. It's hilarious! They are limber little things! Cute profile.


----------



## Christina86

I am going to see if I can get my dr to use the Doppler today. It's not my ob but they have that service where I go so one could hope. Hehe. =]


----------



## northern_me

I'm pretty sure I have strep throat. It kills so bad. If we didn't have tickets to see Sarah McLachlan tonight I would be heading to the hospital after work to get checked out . Waiting until tomorrow now I guess.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Cute bump Kala! I feel huge today, people are commenting I have properly popped now.

I bet the picture will be sideways but here is my 18 week bump pic.

https://i57.tinypic.com/2aev95d.jpg


----------



## maggz

All righty girls! Anatomy scan is done and everything looked great :) Turns out our first ultrasound tech was right and we are having a baby boy! :dance:
However, the tech had me lay on my belly, go to the bathroom, and jump around to get him to move because she wasn't getting the right angles and he was laying all twisted and folded in half :haha: After the jumping he finally moved so she could see the heart and brain and all that good stuff. But his position meant that he did not want to show us any good photo angles :haha:
He weighed in at 13 oz :)

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1711.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1712.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RebeccaR19

So exciting Maggz!!! Your baby looks great. Congratulations on your boy! :blue:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Maggz! Glad you had a successful scan and are happy with your boy.


----------



## Christina86

My dr wouldn't use the Doppler bc it wasn't an OB appt. Luckily my appt with scan is next week! Though the poking and prodding my stomach area for my physical apparently woke baby up bc I've had a few random flutters since the appt =] 

I actually gained weight! 4 pounds in 4 weeks. Since I lost 22 it's not a "gain" but it's something! My blood pressure was on the keep an eye on side they said. 136/79. They told me to mention it when I go to my OB appt. Sigh. I've had higher blood pressure this entire pregnancy and I wasn't even anxious about today so there should have been no reason why it wasnt normal. 

Maggz- Congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## northern_me

Great pics Maggz! 

Just spent 3.5hrs hooked up to heart monitors in emergency. Throat infection caused my heart rate to go through the roof to 144bpm resting. We got anothe peek at Thea though! 4 weeks makes a big difference.


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry Northern! Hope everything sorts itself out soon! How was the concert? 

I took dd to a soft play area and she managed to keep going for two hours! She basically passed out in the stroller mid scream. I'm exhausted now! I'm hoping she's going to sleep long enough for me to have a nap too!


----------



## maggz

Thanks girls! So many boys on here! :) 

Christina is your bp normally high? Sorry you didn't get a listen, when is your next scan?

oy northern that sucks I'm sorry but eh, we'll do anything to see the baby, right ;) Hope you feel better.


----------



## Christina86

Nope it has been normal. =[ my next scan is in like 4 1/2 days. Wednesday the 26th. So not too far now!


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck on your scan Christina.

Congrats on your :blue: bump maggz.

Northern I'm so sorry and hope you feel better soon.

I'm having a weird day. Just couldn't remember what day it was while out and about. A family member invited me to a movie soon so I think that'll be fun.


----------



## ssjad

Well it's another boy for the group! I'm rapt. That's 3 boys and 3 girls for me :-D. Time to stop after this one methinks! We got a new puppy last week too, so between that, a baby, a toddler and another baby on the way life is crazy busy (and so filled with poo)!!

Lying in bed on my own tonight... may I share? Aside from my kids I have no family, and I don't want to moan to my friends. I just want people's perspective...
My OH and I have just had a fight (not unusual for us when I'm pregnant lol). 
His family have never accepted me. OH and I have two kids together, plus this one on the way. They've never met our 8mo despite not living far away.
This year OH wants to go to the big family Christmas, with all of his extended family, plus his older kids (teens and twenties, and they have had nothing to do with him since we had our first child together).
His ex-wife is also invited. I've said I'm not going to spend Christmas with his ex-wife, it's time for his family to move on and accept they're divorced. 
Otherwise if she's going I'm happy to stay home and enjoy Christmas with our babies. Well, he's very unhappy about my decision. In his head we should all get along and play happy families. 
Anyway, tonight he said he's still going to the Christmas party without us. 
Ugh. I could probably explain the situation better but it'd get too long. 
I feel they all want their cake and to eat it too. They'll all be rapt if he turns up without me. I feel if he goes without me then he's dooming us (me) to years of expectation that we are all going to be part of this big happy family and celebrate everything together. 
I feel they're not going to move on while she's still being invited to everything (and OH and I haven't attended any family get togethers for the 3 years we've been together because she's also been invited).
What do people think? Am I being unreasonable? Should I be going about this a different way?


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on your boy ssjad.

Why does his ex-wife get invited? Are his older kids living with their mom and they all get invited together?


----------



## Perplexed

I felt something weird today. It felt like i was struck by lighting from the inside of my abdomen at the same level of my belly button but more to the side. If it was the baby then it was very violent and painful, it made me cry out! I don't remember dd every kicking me like this!!


----------



## Christina86

Well almost passing out was fun before. I was sitting, then went to stand. I was fine. Stood for about 20 minutes and all of a sudden things got blurry, my head felt heavy and my ears started ringing. I sat back down for a while and was fine but goodness I thought I was going down. 

Hopefully it was only a one time thing. I will mention it to my dr on Wednesday just incase bc of my blood pressure.


----------



## maggz

Ssjad congrats on your boy :flower:

This is a difficult situation. For one, if you are very uncomfortable with his ex wife I hink your oh should stand up for you. However, she was a part of your ob's family life for years (decades?) and it's hard enough to divorce someone, but have to divorce their family too. I never understood why my grandma still talked to my uncles ex but she said you don't divorce families. That being said, my divorced parents families are pretty much all mixed up. My dad is my uncle's ( on my moms side) best friend and my mom sees my dads mom more than my dad does. These people have been in each others lives for so long it would be more awkward for them to stop talking than the other way around. 
Do you not get along within his ex? Would you even have to be around her if you go? I'm sure there are more in depth reasons you're not going, and it doesn't sound like his family is very interested in your ob's life now? It's hard to put together without knowing the whole story but you do what's best for your family. I would try to talk about it more with your oh, if you can. Obviously your kids want their dad home for Christmas, right? Can he go to the family thing for a little bit and then be home? 
Sorry my response was so all over the place I just wrote as new things pops into my head lol.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I hope you get some rest and get to feeling better soon. That sounds rough!

ssjad- Congrats on your boy! :blue: Looks like the boys are pulling ahead still. :) I wish I had advice to give you on what to do, but I don't. I have a similar situation when it comes to my in-laws and smoking. No ex involved in our situation, but they want us to stay with them for Christmas, will be offended if we don't, but they want to smoke in their house. It's just frustrating. My husband doesn't want to be in the middle of drama, but I don't really want to stay there. For now, I'm just staying outwardly calm about it while I try to think of a solution. I feel if I get worked up, that will only get my husband worked up as well. So, I stay calm. Maybe you and your husband can just take time to calmly sit down and talk about things. I don't think it's out of line for you to not want to be around his ex, but it might be tricky if she has kids that are their grandkids or something and they don't want to exclude her for those reasons because they don't want to invite their grandchildren without their mother? Anyway, all I can think is that if you two can talk it out together, you might be able to compromise on a solution.

Perplexed- I hope you are feeling okay. It sounds like you've had it a little bit rough lately. I don't know what that feeling is for you, but I know that this baby has kicked me hard enough this time that it hurt. She is low down and she is breech. So I am very sensitive to her kicks and can feel them very strong sometimes.

Beanonorder- Your description of your daughter falling asleep midscream sounds kind of funny. She must have been exhausted.

AFM- I am surprisingly calm about this whole thing they found on the ultrasound. I did start to get kind of worried about it like the day afterwards. I just started to imagine the possibilities of what if in the mindset to prepare. But I thought, out of all of the things I have worried about in my life, it has never been worth it. And suddenly I just don't think anything is wrong. It's definitely a peace I haven't normally experienced about other things. I hope to keep it because I'd rather enjoy the rest of my pregnancy rather than wonder and worry "what if."


----------



## Jinbean

Hi ladies! 

Sorry I have not been online in what seems like forever! My computer finally decided to move on to the electronic afterlife a month or so ago (feel kind of lost without it). Luckily I have managed to retrieve all pics & videos of DS! Now that would have been a nightmare if I'd lost them!!! Laptop is top of my Christmas list! Tee Hee! Can't get used to this site using my phone, have had to retype twice already hopefully third times 
a charm!

Had 20wk scan on 18th and proved my intuition was right again! 2 out of 2! Woo Hoo! Baby #2 is a... Girl!!!!

Now OH and I have to try to agree on a girls name and hopefully it will be one that goes well with DS's name! 

I have a scan on Monday to check on my gall bladder as was in A&E recently with severe abdominal pain that they think is gall bladder related. Other than that the only thing I'm struggling with is my sciatica. Hope you are all well and your pregnancy is not causing you to suffer too much. 

Hopefully this will post successfully!!!

Big hugs to you all! 
J x


----------



## Beanonorder

Jinbean is good to hear from you and congrats on your girl! Nice to see some girls popping up! Sorry about your gallbladder issues. I watched my mom go through that and it's not fun. 

Ssjad congrats on a boy. I'm really sorry about the family drama. I keep thinking about what I would do in the same situation and I'm honestly not sure. I wouldn't want to be around an ex or somewhere I wasn't wanted. But at the same time I wouldn't want dh to go without me either. 

Rebecca it was really funny. I'd briefly gone into a clothing store to see if they had maternity clothes and she was shouting no no and then kind of screaming. Suddenly she was quiet and I looked and she was out!


----------



## northern_me

So I figured out sometime last year that I spend like close on to 700 dollars a year just on yogurt, and immediately decided to make my own. Currently have blueberry vanilla yogurt cooling, but I think I'm going to make some form of chocolate milk with chocolate chip yogurt because I can't get away from it! Then I got to thinking that if pumping works, I could make yogurt out of it for a first food. My brain is totally in baby mode now.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern is it difficult to make your own? Dd loves yogurt and so so many people moan at me for giving it to her because of the sugar content. But she hates plain yogurt.


----------



## maggz

Jinbean glad everything is good with you :flower:

northern what's the process like? I think I'd like to make my own I really am not a fan of anything in stores here... so sugary! I would love to be able to know every single thing in it :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay I can now feel jellybean kicking on the outside :-D


----------



## Button#

Congrats on everyone who's found out what they're having.

Ssjad I think that sounds like a really tough situation but I think for the sake of the children involved at some point you will need to accept the ex wife is around. If you don't go because she's there it means your OH having to choose between his kids and if the ex wife isn't invited it means asking their children to choose between their parents. Can you go and get away with with a civil hello to her and spend the evening talking to other family members? I don't think you neccessarily have to be one big happy family but for the sake of an easy life it may be worth considering meeting them halfway.


----------



## northern_me

It's so easy to make your own. I bought a yogurt maker and you literally just boil milk, add whatever ingredients you want and pour it into jars overnight and let them rest on the machine.


----------



## Christina86

18 week! These weeks are flying by! =]


----------



## RebeccaR19

Jinbean- Congratulations on your girl! :pink: I hope you get a computer like you want. 

I am very tired today for some reason. I could probably sleep all day. I also think that baby Holly has repositioned herself because I don't look as pregnant today as I did yesterday. In other news, my son felt his baby sister kick. And he said, "She kicks a lot!" That was fun :)


----------



## Perplexed

Happy 18 weeks Christina!

Rebecca: I hope you feel better soon. Your son is so cute I'm glad he got to feel his sister kick!


----------



## Tove

Hi everyone, sorry I have been MIA for a while. I've been feeling quite depressed and anxious, but finally starting to feel a little better I hope.

I've read through all of the posts but I think I have to log on using my computer to be able to reply to your posts (I'm on my phone now).

As for me, baby boy is kicking a lot, belly is growing at what feels like a rapid rate, weight is quite stable, energy levels low and back/hips are hurting... I'm feeling quite insecure about my growing belly. I've always been quite fit and active, so seeing how big my belly is now just makes me a little worried about how big it's going to be in april!


----------



## northern_me

My feet are swelling already!! I woke up like it. I feel like this is going to be a long winter.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Do you need to get swelling checked out by your doctor Northern?

I see my midwives very regularly because of my GD and they are obsessed with any type of swelling. I've never had any so I don't know the reasons why.


----------



## northern_me

Generally they aren't too concerned with feet swelling. Just hand and face because they are signs of pre eclampsia. I think it's just an annoyingly early symptom. I never had swelling until I got pre eclampsia with DD


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had some weird facial swelling - tingley feelings and looking bloated, in my first (undiagnosed until 36 weeks) GD pregnancy now I think about it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tove- I am sorry to hear you've been feeling anxious and depressed. I hope you are doing okay now.
I am having major body image issues this time around. I had none first time. But I am having all sorts of problems with that too. I keep feeling like I don't need to gain a lot of weight during pregnancy. And I have gained no weight since my 16 week appointment, but that's because I've been counting my calories (never exceeding 2,000) and exercising regularly now. The one time I didn't gain weight, my doctor made me feel bad about it. But I was already about 15 lbs overweight when I got pregnant and trying to lose more, but I got pregnant by surprise. I really do not want to get an earful on Tuesday at my appointment (but I am seeing a new doctor). 
Since I was exercising regularly before pregnancy, I am getting frustrated that things that were so simple for me before pregnancy are such a challenge now. I feel handicapped. I know it's normal and okay and exercise helps me to continue feeling great, but it's hard to shake those feelings.
Anyway, all that to say, I know the feeling of feeling in shape and then having to let go some. But by your pictures you really do look great! Are you still exercising?


----------



## cupcakepie

hey april mummy's  

I'm due on April 4th! We had our scan on Friday and found out we are on team :blue: another boy for us :happydance:

Yay so exciting! 

This pregnancy seems to be flying past for me and can't belive I'm 21 wks already!!! Xx


----------



## Christina86

Ooh. I can't stop eating today! As soon as I finish eating I want more. I hope dinner will be ready soon. Lol 

I am feeling heavy today. My lower abdomen that is. Goodness. I Bend over and have to take a deep breath before standing straight again. Blah.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The only exercise I'm doing is chasing my daughters about!

It hurts to walk at the moment because my pelvis is all wobbley. I hope that stops soon.

I only gained 10lbs with DD2, due to hardcore GD diet. I felt AWFUL, I had so little energy at the end. My milk didn't come in very well post birth either. I had to gain weight for bfing to work. My body wanted to have more extra meat on me than that.

In all fairness though my midwife who deals with GD ladies on strict diets said static weight gain until 3rd tri is fine. Even on my diet in 3rd tri I started gaining.


----------



## northern_me

RebeccaR19 said:


> Tove- I am sorry to hear you've been feeling anxious and depressed. I hope you are doing okay now.
> I am having major body image issues this time around. I had none first time. But I am having all sorts of problems with that too. I keep feeling like I don't need to gain a lot of weight during pregnancy. And I have gained no weight since my 16 week appointment, but that's because I've been counting my calories (never exceeding 2,000) and exercising regularly now. The one time I didn't gain weight, my doctor made me feel bad about it. But I was already about 15 lbs overweight when I got pregnant and trying to lose more, but I got pregnant by surprise. I really do not want to get an earful on Tuesday at my appointment (but I am seeing a new doctor).
> Since I was exercising regularly before pregnancy, I am getting frustrated that things that were so simple for me before pregnancy are such a challenge now. I feel handicapped. I know it's normal and okay and exercise helps me to continue feeling great, but it's hard to shake those feelings.
> Anyway, all that to say, I know the feeling of feeling in shape and then having to let go some. But by your pictures you really do look great! Are you still exercising?

Rebecca I'm dealing with the same thing. I'm only up 2lbs so far but I'm devastated over it. I think it comes with having worked so hard to lose weight before pregnancy.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

If you have ketones in your urine it will show your body isn't happy and your doctor will want to see weight gain.


----------



## RebeccaR19

So far, they have not taken a urine sample since my first appointment at 7 weeks. And all of my labs came back perfect from that one.
I don't know how it will go. Will see how a different doctor reacts to it. I don't need to gain a ton of weight or I will be very much overweight by the time this baby comes.


----------



## RebeccaR19

So, I had said my bump looked different today (smaller and higher). But I took a picture just to see. And I wore the exact same top as I did at 20 weeks to see the difference. And wow! Baby has moved up and in I guess! I'm not worried about her growth because her kicks are getting stronger every day (and easier to feel from the outside).

I couldn't believe the difference! (Ignore my stupid facial expression and the mirror..I just took a quick picture).
 



Attached Files:







20141119_155037.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 13









20141123_174038.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi cupcakepie! Congrats on the boy! 

Tove sorry you haven't been having a good time! I hope it gets better for you. 

Rebecca your bump has definitely changed! 

Sorry for the ladies having body issues! I love my bump and am so proud of it! But I'm stressing about afterwards. I've never had the greatest body image and after having dd it plummeted! So I'm also stressing about weight gain. I'm determined not to gain more weight this time than last time, even though I weighed more when I fell pregnant this time. I had lost last appointment and they did find ketones in my urine. But I hadn't had lunch. Next appointment is gestational diabetes test so I wouldn't have eaten then either. 
My current issue is clothes! I feel like I'm so frumpy. Especially for work. All my pants are either jeans or cargo pants. And my nice coats only just button up so won't be able to use them for much longer. 
I guess it all comes down to how do I show my husband he's still attracted to me when I'm dressing like a granny and expanding at a rapid rate...


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, that is tough! I was feeling terrible and went and got my hair done and a couple new fancier sweaters this weekend. It helped perk me up a little tiny bit!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls. Took me a while to catch up! 

I just wanted to say hi and hopefully be able to reply to everyone tomorrow. I have to get up so early tomorrow because I have to be there 30 min early because I'm the charge nurse tomorrow(first time) and I can't sleep due to nerves and knowing I have to get up. Being in charge isn't hard but our unit is big and we are so short staffed. I'm prepared for a long day on my feet tomorrow!

Rebecca, your bump is way different! I am still not really showing thanks to my size but noticed my bump is further up and harder to feel he last few days and I'm guessing baby moved up and in for me as well you just can't see it!


----------



## maggz

Hey cupcakepie, welcome! Congrats on the boy :flower:

Sorry you're feeling down Tove. Hopefully pregnancy will be nice to your body and leave it unscathed so to speak! 

As for body image, I have no idea what to expect after birth. I'm trying to go off what my family is like but I still don't really know. My oldest sister gained a ton of weight with her first and got A LOT of stretch marks mostly by her belly button, but after that she didn't get any (she has 4 kids). My other sister has 1 kid and has never really gotten her stomach back to flat... and my mom is like that too. I'm scared that I'll have a perpetual 4 month bump. 
So far I haven't gained any weight even though my bump seems to get bigger by the day now :) But I do love my bump like it is and like beanonorder said, I'm pretty proud of it :blush:

beanonorder can you get a belly button band so your pants look better on you? If I try to button my regular jeans they cut right into the bump and gives me huge love handles but the band helps with that. 

Rebecca that's crazy to see the difference! Your bump is so cute.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Bean - re. Ketones. Had you lost weight in the week or so pre your last appointment? Ketones come from your body breaking down fat reserves - not reallly from skipping one meal. I have all of my GD appointments early in the morning and I won't have eaten since 6pm the night before. I've never had ketones from that.

With all the stress you have been under it is probably you have lost a little bit of stored weight.

Ketones won't hurt the baby - you have to be in a very prolonged state of ketosis for there to be issue. It isn't good for you though! 1+ ketones isn't that worrying either, so don't be too concerned. 

I had 4+ ketones on admission to hospital with DD1 and I felt horrendous. I don't think people could function like that easily and not know there was something quite serious going on.

Oh and I'd lost half a stone in 3 weeks when I had 4+ ketones, and was 39 weeks pregnant.


----------



## cupcakepie

Thanks for the congrats ladies 

Has anyone got there names picked out yet? We are so stuck in boys name!! 

My weight gain hasn't been too much so far.. I'm 5lb up from my pre pregnancy weight but still plenty of time to gain lol! With my LO I gained 3 stone! Although i was lucky as afterwards it just seem to fall off, I think it was mainly baby/water weight!

Sorry to the ladies struggling with there body image! I think pregnancy is a massive change to your body but i think all women look beautiful pregnant I just love baby bumps! I agree with the lady who said about getting bump band or some nice maternity jeans! I invested in some at the weekend and there so comfy and look good around the bump! Also I went to get my boobs measured as I swear there growing in size by the week haha :haha: I've gone up 3 sizes already from a 34C to 34E not used to them!!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Cupcakepie- We have our baby's first name picked out. We are naming her Holly. Unless we come up with something else before she is born, her middle name will most likely be Amber, Beth, or Elaine. But we just don't know yet. Currently, people are getting on my nerves and my husband's nerves. They asked us constantly what we were going to name her. Now that we have our decision for her first name and tell people we're naming her Holly, they constantly ask "Holly what?" And we just say that she doesn't have a middle name yet. This appears to drive people insane because, for some reason, they can't seem to handle knowing a baby's first name without knowing the middle name (I don't get it at all). So, they keep asking worse than before we told the first name. And my MIL has decided to name the baby herself and start calling her "Holly Grace," which is pissing my husband off because that's not her name. We had a first and middle name set for a boy, but we are for sure having a girl. So, it's just taking longer to pick the right name. I had no idea people would find it so hard to not know a middle name. I don't see it as nearly as important as the first name.

Baby Holly is moving and kicking so strong and I can feel more and more. She was very active early this morning (around 5 AM) and I could feel her constantly. I know my husband would want to feel it. But unfortunately, he was passed out and I knew he needed his sleep. So, I just let him sleep. She kicked my son in the butt last night while he was on my lap. He jumped out and said, "I don't want to get kicked in the butt, baby Holly!" I thought it was hilarious!

Dini- Good luck on being charge nurse today! I hope it goes great for you. :) Exciting!


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca that is really funny about your son. 

Dini good luck Today

It is cold. Windy. And my house is so warm. I have class in an hour and am struggling to get done lol. I just don't want to. Then I think 2 more days of classes, 4 hours of my internship and then my scan! I can do this.... If I can only get done. lol. I think I felt the baby a few times yesterday but I'm not sure if it was or not. I can't wait to feel things more regularly. It will calm my nerves and maybe I'll finally quit worrying that something is wrong.


----------



## cupcakepie

Hi Rebecca,

That's so funny about your son!! 

We are the opposite to you in that we had a girls name picked out and not a boys! We have a few in mind but nothing is really clicking yet! I totally agree with you about the Middle name, I don't think it's as important as the first name! Me and my OH have decided we are going to keep the baby's name a secret this time until he's born, if we decide on one before he's born lol but hopefully we will and we will both agree on it! People are already asking us if we have a name and giving us there opinions on them!:dohh:

My baby is moving so much and the kicks are deff getting stronger! He is head up at the minute and feet down so lots of kicks near my bladder lol! Last time I had anterior placenta so I've noticed so much more movement in this pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

Congrats on the new gender reveals! 
Lovely bumps pics all as well and wow yes Rebecca I see a big difference your bump is definitely a more in and up! 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow! I feel like a kid on Xmas eve as so excited I have waited so long for this and even didn't cave with a private gender scan! Hopefully after all this wait baby will be cooperative with flashing their bits lol 

I have attached my 12 week scan as I think there's a nub there? (Someone said but I am unsure lol) any last gender guesses before tomorrow? Scan at 10.40am xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xkirstyx

Scottish just a guess but I'm saying boy! Can't wait to find out what you're having!


----------



## captainj1

I guess boy too Scottish. Can't see a nub tbh but would guess boy on skull theory.

We are staying team yellow. Added bonus is that nobody (even us!) know what baby will be called. I haven't even told anyone our shortlist. If people ask I just say we haven't decided or I tell them if it is a boy it will be Gordon and a girl Jordan (our surname rhymes with these so they know i'm taking the piss and take the hint that I am not telling!). We have the same girl's name that we had for DS (we were team yellow then too) but can't agree on a boy's name yet. For that reason only, i'm hoping it is a girl! 
x


----------



## Button#

We don't know yet whether it's a boy or a girl but we've got our names picked either way. Cordelia for a girl and Eric David for a boy. We haven't decided on a middle name for a girl yet but are leaning towards Mary.

Scottish I'm going to guess girl! Good luck for your scan.

My OH felt baby kick for the first time last night, being sick and not eating much has made it easier to feel movement.


----------



## Christina86

Apparently I'm a little slow. I read about people talking about the ultrasounds and nubs and I have absolutely no idea what this means. I guess I got a lot to learn! lol 

I'm actually getting excited for my appt. on Wed. usually I am more worried/scared. I am not so much right now. Get to see the baby (and hope that I can tell the sex despite not asking to find out). :baby:


----------



## maggz

We have a couple of names that we like but we're not telling anyone... Well actually DH told his mom our top name but we're gonna tell her it's off the table cause I don't want her calling the baby that my whole pregnancy and then we name him it. It's like she's winning lol... I've never been fond of the idea of naming a baby before it's out but apparently I hadn't told DH that before he blurted it out to his mom :haha: so that one's kind of on me. 
I guess I should do like you captain and say it's Samuel or Samantha, with our last name those won't work so people should get it's a joke! 

What gets to me is that people seem to think they have some kind of right to know anything about the baby, pregnancy, gender, or names?? What's that about?? I think those questions are incredibly personal and I wouldn't ask them unless it was a good friend! At least not so bluntly. If it's an acquaintance, I might say "Are you finding out the gender" or "Are you naming the baby yet?" Not "What names do you like/have you decided on???" "You HAVE to tell me if it's a boy or a girl! Just tell me! I won't tell anyone" The girls at work are all pressing me like that. I'm like no you gotta wait... One of them started talking about what to get as a gift for my baby shower - I was like oh I guess you're invited to the baby shower that you don't know that I'm having and I haven't decided when is! EDIT: I don't wanna sound like it's not nice to have people interested, it is :) Some people just go a little over the top, like that particular girl. I don't even know her that well. 

Haha Rebecca that's so cute! Holly's already kicking his butt ;) Show him who's boss ;) 

AFM, baby's moving a lot, like all the time. I'm curious, how do you guys know which end is where, and whether it's hands or feet that are kicking/punching?? He was pressing either his head or butt up against my stomach just now, I was trying to feel for what it was but I have no clue!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Captain- We have done something similar to some of the people who have continuously pressed us for her middle name (seriously I don't get why it matters). For the people who have asked a lot, we've started saying her name is "Holly Berry" or "Holly Jolly" and it irritates them to no end, but we laugh. They don't know how irritating it is to constantly be pestered about it.

Maggz- I know what you mean. I haven't even asked my own best friends those questions. I think they are personal. Sure, I'd like to know what someone is having or what they are going to name the baby, but I never ask. I feel it is their business to share it if they want to.

To answer your question about knowing what's what. Well, I don't so much. At first I had just assumed was I was feeling were kicks because they were quick and jabbing like a little foot sticking out. But the only reason that I know where my baby's feet are and head is is because the ultrasound tech told me that she was breech and facing toward my belly at my ultrasound last week. I always wondered during my first pregnancy how some people could be so certain they knew what body part was what. I never did.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies haven't posted for a while sooo busy. 

As far as looking frumpy is concerned I think a baby bump makes a lady look gorgeous no matter what &#9786;&#65039;. I bought myself a large White Stuff jumper on Saturday and thought post preggers I could wear it an oversized one (not that I need any excuse to buy clothes from white stuff lol) 

We have started feeling the baby on the outside the last couple of days so oh has felt it. I also seem to be getting jabbed very low down so I wonder if baby is breech atm or not. We have our 20 week scan on Thursday eek so excited and nervous too. I think I may be reverting back to team yellow though! Every time I discuss finding out the sex people say "oh don't ruin the surprise" etc etc. I know I shouldn't care but it is difficult not to be influenced by other peoples ideas on it. I think I will decide on Thursday - OH says it is up to me. It would be a lot easier if he was saying that he desperately wanted to find out! It is hard because we stayed team yellow with DS. Half of me keeps on thinking that it will be a boy because so many people around me have had a boy and then a girl. But then there needs to be more girls on here to even things out! Anyway rant over will see how I feel on Thursday.

Think we have decided on our pram so that is one less decision to make. We are going to get the Icandy pear I think as I went to look at it and it is fab. Will get it second hand though cos I ain't paying £800 for one!! Pretty much else we have still got from DS so there isn't much else to get which is good.

Must go as Dora the bloody explorer is on downstairs and the boy is in bed. Really don't need to spend my evening listening to her prattling on...


----------



## Beanonorder

People and names are SO annoying! Last time we stayed team yellow and I refused to even discuss our short list of names with anyone. Seeing as we found out unexpectedly this time I have told those who asked it's a boy. But they just don't seem to get it when I say I'm not telling the name. My one friend went on and on, despite me saying that the name is really personal this time and I want my parents to be the first to hear it for that reason and also saying that something has to be a surprise. I eventually just ignored her. 

I had such a bad night last night. All I wanted was dd to go to sleep so I could have a cup of tea, watch a show and just wind down after a shocking day at school. I took her to bed at 7:30pm and it didn't matter what I did she would not sleep. I got so angry and frustrated I just ended up sitting on the bed crying. She eventually went to sleep at 9:10pm. So I got my tea but no show. I climbed into bed and read til 10 then I couldn't go to sleep. I woke up a few times and then the bloody cat started meowing at 3:45am. Its now 6:25am and she hasn't stopped at all! I want to cry with frustration all over again. Tuesday is my busy day at school and I feel like I'm about to fall apart. 
Aaauurrgghhh, I'm so tired of complaining!


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, sorry about your terrible night. I know how hard and frustrating it is when you're on your own, working full time and doing it all yourself. DD was 3 before I met OH and I did it all without a single bit of help. It's a challenge but you're doing great!


----------



## Christina86

=) I have been feeling some random pulses again today. That makes me happy (unless I am loosing my mind which could be possible). But I was sitting in one of my classes and suddenly felt this big pulse, towards the right side by also more to the center. It made me grab the area where I felt it. 

I have also noticed that the flutters and pulses that I feel are a lot more after I eat candy. I know I probably shouldn't be eating so much candy ...but I can't stop. It's a craving!


----------



## paradise

I am exactly 18 weeks and this is my second pregnancy....and I haven't felt anything obvious. I hope I feel something soon....


----------



## maggz

Rebecca thanks for clearing that up for me, I have no idea and I'm guessing he's doing somersaults in there still so even though I saw he lay one way at the us I'm assuming he might be any which way today :haha: But it was cute to feel him press so firmly against my belly, whether it was head or butt :) 
I try to not say every single time he moves cause I feel like DH will get fed up with it after a while haha, cause this child is literally always moving! 

Good to know I'm not the only one that would like some privacy in the name/gender situation! I think it's great if you share but if you don't people should respect that without another word. 

Wow beanonorder that's an awful night I'm sorry. I would definitely be banging my head against a wall or beheading that cat right about now. 

Christina that's cool! It's so lonely to be in class feeling movements and wanna yell it all over but just being there all smirking to yourself haha happens all the time. 

paradise I'm sure you'll start feeling something soon enough, you'll be begging baby to relax before you know it ;)


----------



## Christina86

Yeah. I haven't felt much during classes. Usually when I have felt something it has been early morning/ later evening or right before I go to bed. So it was surprising to feel that much in the middle of the day. Kind of nice though =) Despite not knowing 100% what I am feeling. :haha: 

:dog:Anyone want a beagle?? She really is the sweetest dog in the world but for some reason today she has consistently barked and howled since I got home and it is driving me up the wall!!! There is only so much one can handle. 

It's been a long day... :sleep:


----------



## maggz

What is it with our animals today?! My dog has been randomly barking too it makes me soooooo mad.


----------



## Christina86

She is usually so calm. I don't know what her deal is. She also is very clingy. This has been since I got pregnant but the last few days she has taken to jumping straight up on me before laying down. She landed right on my stomach before - after dinner- I almost threw up all over the place. She isn't too heavy. 26lbs but when two paws dig into you it freaking hurts!


----------



## Perplexed

Bean I'm so sorry for your tough night. I hope you can get a better night tonight.

My anomaly scan is tomorrow. I always thought I wouldn't be 20 weeks for my scan but I'm actually 20 weeks tomorrow. Keeping busy and time is flying so fast... I think dd needs a bit of a hair cut today and I want to get my hair and nails done. My nails look terrible right now! Dd actually has really big hair, I love it, but I think she's too young for the struggle of brushing hair, lol. And it's not like I feel comfortable putting a hair tie on it or something, she's still so small...

I finally saw the baby jogger city select in person yesterday. I really like it! I was worried that with seats behind each other that one seat can't be reclined, and DD would still be young I think and probably still would want to sleep by the time 2nd LO comes. I was also worried that there wouldn't be a lot of space between the seats but it seems just fine to me. Much smaller than the side-by-side ones. I think a side-by-side umbrella might be an option also but it's still early. I don't do any shopping till after 30 weeks...so I have around 10 weeks lol!


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scan perplexed. I love the look of the city select but not sure how much use I'd get out of a double so I'm holding onto my city mini for now.


----------



## Scottish

Just home from my scan. It went fab and the tech was the best I have had as she explained everything she was looking at in detail. Everything was looking nice and healthy.

Baby was not shy in flashing goods lol we knew before she said! 

So it's another boy :blue: we are having and we are so happy. Another boy for the group lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congrats on your boy scottish!


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump Scottish!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Scottish! It's so nice to have someone who takes the time to explain things.


----------



## xkirstyx

20 weeks today!!!!!!! How am I half way already?!?!? Eeeeeeek :-D


----------



## Button#

Congrats on halfway Kirsty!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations on your boy :blue:, Scottish! :) That's also a great profile picture.


----------



## northern_me

Congrats Scottish! 

I'm having Braxton Hicks. Sometimes I can't feel them and sometimes they hurt. I didn't get much in the way of these with DD.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I am sorry to hear about that rough night! You are handling a lot by yourself. I hope things settle down for you. :hugs:

Kirsty- Congratulations on being halfway today!

I'm going in today to have my quad screening done. My actual doctor appointment is tomorrow. I don't know how long the results will take. I know that most of the time they take a week. But things are different with military. They have all of their resources in one place (the hospital), and so usually the turn around time for things is very fast here. We'll see. I'm sure they will tell me today how long it should be. I'm also just hoping the results come back great. I am seriously not wanting to go through any kind of extensive testing.
I also kind of got some good news about the EIF with the nurse yesterday. First off, she said that her son had an EIF on his 20 week ultrasound and was born with no abnormalities. But also what they saw on my ultrasound was not a white spot! It was a dark spot that was extremely small (that actually very well could have been the angling of the ultrasound equipment). So, the chances are that it was nothing at all. I had asked her about the spot because it was just so strange to me (after looking it up and seeing what it looked like) that I didn't see anything at all like that on the ultrasound. So, I asked her if she could explain where or how they saw it. And she basically told me that they have more cases of it being nothing than something.


----------



## maggz

Congrats scottish! 

Rebecca that's good news, I'm sure that's the case.


----------



## Scottish

Thanks all! I bought newborn baby gros and a cute newborn outdoor all in one outfit In blue and wrapped them up so when I picked up my dd from school I handed her the parcel as her own wee gender reveal! She wanted a sister so was a bit disappointed but she will get over it soon am sure :D

Good luck With appointment Rebecca but that's great news that it's very likely to be nothing! 
Happy 20 weeks Kirsty!

Good luck with scan perplexed xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw scottish that's such a cute idea for your daughter! My Emily badly wanted a sister but she got over it really fast I just made her excited by telling her all the things she can do to help me and the baby. She's so excited and always kissing my bump lol x

Northern iv been getting BH for a while now but the get more painful as my bump gets bigger! Well there not sure but uncomfy and need to rest till it goes x


----------



## RebeccaR19

They took the blood for the quad screening today, but I won't find out any results until next Friday at the earliest. This is not a test that is done in-house for them. So the blood has to be sent off for the test. She told me that it can't even be sent out until Friday because of Thanksgiving, but it should be a week after that.
I also asked her about the results being any different due to the fact that I am almost 21 weeks. And she said that it shouldn't skew the results at all and that the results can only be off if the screening is done during the 3rd trimester. She said their recommended window to do it is 16-22 weeks. So, that was good.


----------



## Christina86

Scan is tomorrow!!! Eeek! I'm nervous and excited at the same time! 

So today I had a 3hr long workshop on Trauma Informed Care for children and adults. Anyway, I was sitting there listening and I was starving. I felt a vibration up by my stomach. Knew I was hungry. lol. Anyway then down by where I have felt the pulses I felt this almost constant pulse like feeling for a good 10-15 min! I'm pretty sure it wasn't gas bubbles for that long and it was too much lower than my stomach. 

I'm hoping I'm not loosing my mind with these feelings. I feel like it's still too early to feel that much already. Maybe that's my own pessimistic attitude where I constantly tell myself im going to get horrible news at every appointment. 

=] that's all I got. Except... I need a nap.


----------



## northern_me

We have had no power for 3.5 hours. It's freezing. I'm curled up with DD cuddling to keep her warm. This is the worst night.

On top of this, we had her to the doctor today because her glands in her neck were huge all of a sudden and the doctor thinks she has mono. He also thinks I have mono, which explains the wicked sore throat and issues I had over the weekend. I had mono when I was a teenager and it was hell. I've been exceptionally tired and my iron keeps coming back fine . This would explain it. 

Oh, and OH is gone out of town for work until Thursday, but we are expecting a huge storm Thursday and 9/10 chances are that his flight will be delayed due to weather. 

I'm ready for this week to be over already.


----------



## maggz

Sounds awful northern... get well soon and try to stay warm!

Christina it's not too early at all, you're not crazy! :) I started feeling distinct kicks around 17 weeks so you're right on track, although feeling it later is also perfectly normal. Yay for movement! :happydance:

Only one more class left for the week but I have work tomorrow night and Thursday (thanksgiving) night, which sucks obviously. I'm gonna make gender reveal cupcakes tomorrow to bring to DH's family on Thursday :)


----------



## Perplexed

congrats scottish! 

Christina: that is probably baby! very possible for the movement to feel like that, it'll probably feel more obvious soon.

northern: I'm sorry about that it sounds awful. hope you and dd are better soon.

Rebecca: good luck with the results...I hope everything turns out well.

I'm actually feeling baby more now. mostly when laying down but it's something at least. 20 weeks today so it's about time! I've been awake from 2.30 to 5.30, slept a bit until 6.30 but then the sleep flew away. I don't feel tired but I probably have a headache coming on. DH is getting me a heavy fatty breakfast lol :) 

when we first got up DH looked serious and a bit upset. I asked what's wrong and he said that something came up at work and he can't take me to the drs. there's a silver lining now...I can find out the gender if I wish :) 3 hrs til appointment~


----------



## Christina86

Lol maybe I was being kicked for forgetting to eat breakfast before running out the door! 

15 hours till my appointment...


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck Christina!

Kinda annoyed the person on the phone told me they won't take me in for the scan till it feels like my bladder is full. I find that weird as I didn't need to drink anything for my last anomaly scan at 22 wks. I went in on an empty stomach and bladder and they got everything. Nt scan was so uncomfortable I felt like I was 40 wks preg already :(


----------



## Tove

Congrats on your scan scottish!

Rebecca, hope your blood test comes back with a good result! Sounds to me like they just have to do it since they saw the spot but it's probably nothing. It's probably better to do the test than to worry your whole pregnancy!

I think I am also feeling BH contractions from time to time, mostly in the early evening after a long day at work. Is BH when your belly gets rock hard? It's quite uncomfortable but doesn't hurt. My belly also get very hard often when I'm walking. Is this normal? 
As a long distance runner I'm not enjoying feeling so restricted!! :(


----------



## Perplexed

Tove: yeah bh is when the belly gets hard. For some ppl it hurts while others don't. Generally mine hurt and I started having them early last time...not as much this time.

In other news...it's a boy! :blue: <3


----------



## maggz

Yay perplexed congrats!! :flower:


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks, I'm so excited! For some reason I didn't think I'd be as happy with a boy but the happy tears started flowing in the ultrasound room. <3


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump perplexed!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats perplexed! Clearly April is a blue month!! 

I've had a sick day today and I needed it even more than I realised. Having the nanny here gave me the chance to actually recover and catch a little bit of sleep! Much needed as I didn't sleep much at all last night.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats perplexed on a blue bump :D yay xxx


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited really can't wait for him to be here and at the same time I want to enjoy just being with dd as she turns 1 soon. 

Dh and I have a slight disagreement on the girl's name we had but in full agreement about the boy name so I'm glad!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congrats on the blue bump Perplexed!

How are you doing for names Scottish?


----------



## Scottish

Amelie we had a girls name but actually in a discussion with oh just now on boys name. He's kurdish so likes a Kurdish name which I agree to (they are Persian/Turkish kinda names) so we trying to come to agreement on one we both like! Hopefully come up with a shortlist soon! X


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- Congratulations on your boy! :blue: Glad it worked out for your name as well. That will simplify things. :)

Maggz- So sorry you have to work on Thanksgiving! That's frustrating. I was just telling my husband yesterday while watching commercial after commercial about Black Friday starting on Thanksgiving, that I think it's awful that they are doing that. And I don't feel like people should have to go into work on Thanksgiving...especially to a frantic crowd of people looking for a bargain. I know it's not the same for you because you don't work in retail, but I still don't like it that people have to work. I hope your gender reveal goes great!

Tove- Yes, that sounds exactly like BH. I feel the exact same as you. I don't like feeling restricted at all. I have had to give up running entirely and now I'm doing the elliptical machine in place of it. Are you still running? 

Beanonorder- I am so glad to hear that you got to go home and rest with a nanny there! How wonderful. :) 

Christina- Good luck on your scan today! I hope it goes great!

AFM- I get a day to myself today! Yes! Since I had a doctor appointment today, I had asked my husband if we could arrange for him to watch our son during the appointment. But it turns out he was having more of a recreational day at work today. So, he just took him to work. And then they are going Christmas shopping for me after that. So, I just get to chill out by myself. I love it! 
I am not at all ready for Thanksgiving tomorrow. I need to make a pumpkin pie tonight. It's the 2nd one I'm making from scratch. My first one turned out pretty good. I'm hoping this one is too because it's the only one I'm making for our friends who are coming over tomorrow. It's not really that big of a deal, but I feel like I need a day to clean up and then a day to worry about making food. It would be nice if Thanksgiving was on Friday.
And then our 5 year anniversary is on Nov 29th. But we aren't going out for it until next Saturday because the YMCA is doing a parents' night out from 5PM-10PM for just $20!! So, we're going to take that day to celebrate our anniversary. I'll probably not feel like doing anything this Saturday anyway.


----------



## Perplexed

Accidentally said he (the baby) to dh. Bleh. But apparently I'm more torn up about it than him.


----------



## Tove

Congrats perplexed! Another boy in our group :)

Thanks for replying regarding BH perplexed and Rebecca. I wish I didnt get them, its so uncomfortable! All afternoon my belly has been rock hard, I can barely walk with a straight back. Baby moves every now and then so Im not super worried, but I do worry a little. 

Rebecca, unfortunately I havent ran a km since becoming pregnant :( Actually I have barely worked out or been active, especially when thinking about how I used to run 30+ kms per week. Good for you for staying active with the elliptical! I wish I had the energy to do something like that...


----------



## Christina86

Ultrasound went really well!! Baby has heartbeat at 154. It's breech and I have an anterior placenta. Baby was moving non stop. She had to quit moving the thing so it would stop moving to get pictures!! At my last scan I was a week behind. I am 3 days behind so my EDD is between April 26th and 30th. She said she was just going to leave it for now. I normally wouldn't have another ultrasound done-minus the 3d one- but she said after next 1-2 appts we will see because I am not gaining enough weight. I'll post pictures when I'm not on my phone. =]


----------



## maggz

Beanonorder that sounds delightful! 

Haha oops perplexed :blush:

Rebecca I agree, I definitely don't think stores should be open past noon on Thanksgiving. As for restaurants, I would have thought it would be dead, but apparently it's always packed and super busy! 
At least I'll have Saturday off, we're going to see Wicked down in San Diego, I'm so excited :dance:
Are you going to meet friends for a potluck or something? We did that last year and all my leftovers got thrown away, including a WHOLE apple crumble and a lot of meat and gravy and potatoes. I'm still not quite over it :nope:

I'm making cupcakes for tomorrow to reveal the gender! I made a vanilla chocolate swirl (cause he's black and I'm white :haha: ) and then I'm gonna cut out the top and put blue m&ms before I frost them.

My back is acting up still it's pretty painful but I'm trying to make sure to do some exercises every day to counteract it. Doesn't get rid of the pain but at least it lessens it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- I am glad that everything went well at your scan! It looks like baby's growth has caught up quite a bit. 

I had my appointment today and it went well. I met with a new midwife. I plan on seeing all of them because any one of them could end up delivering my baby. And I really liked her. I expressed my concerns about weight gain to her. She told me that as long as my belly is growing, my fundal height is accurate, and I am otherwise eating healthy and exercising, it shouldn't matter if I gain any excess weight or not. I don't need to gain over 20 lbs total for this entire pregnancy. That was reassuring. I know how fast weight goes on in that last month!
I also found out more about the spot, which she did not call an EIF from reading my information. She called it a hyperechoic focus. I don't know what the difference is (maybe there isn't a difference), but the point was that it was NOT a bright spot on the heart, which is usually what they call an EIF. I know I said that already, but basically that is a huge difference when it comes to markers for chromosomal problems. They are still checking it out to see what it was, but she said the radiologist noted on the ultrasound that the focus was "not to be considered an anatomical concern." Now, I am waiting on my results from the quad screening. And I just called the specialty clinic today to schedule my level II ultrasound. They took my information and said they would be calling me back by Monday afternoon (if they don't to call them) to schedule the ultrasound. I really want to get that out of the way.


----------



## northern_me

Good news, Rebecca! Hopefully you get that all sorted really quickly.

All the clothes I bought from Old Navy fit me! I didn't buy maternity clothes, just went a size larger and bought the "tall" version. All is well, I have things to wear to work now!


----------



## Christina86

It did! I was so excited. While I love the month of May I didn't want a May baby. Hehe. 
Their Concern is on my weight. So I'll have an ultrasound at either 28,32 or 36 weeks depending on weight gain. I am going to schedule a 3d scan for 26 weeks. 

For those on the FB group I posted the link for the cd. It was the ultrasound video! I don't want to post it here bc it has my name on it. I'll get pictures up eventually. My laptop is dead and I was too lazy to charge it.


----------



## Perplexed

Aww wish I were on the fb group!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! Been a few days since I've been on. 

Congrats perplexed on your boy! Sure are a lot of those in this group!!

Beanonorder I'm sorry you're struggling so much but im glad you got some rest!

Yay for 20 weeks Kirsty!

Congrats on your good scan Christina. 

Rebecca I'm so glad they aren't saying its an EIF, sounds like it's nothing! 

Northern I hope you get to feeling better. 

Anyone heard from Tara? Hope she is okay I didn't see any posts from her in a few days. 

Afm, I'm doing pretty good. The sciatica is still not as bad as a few weeks back but my left hip is really bothering me and the weird numbness and pain in my leg is making it hard to sleep but otherwise I feel pretty good. I am having trouble eating much at any one time and then it takes forever before I don't feel full anymore. I have a short torso so I expect I'll be uncomfortable for the rest of the time. 

DH thinks I'm showing some, and I guess If you know me and know I'm pregnant you might notice a bit but it really just looks like I've gained a bunch of weight. 

I hardly feel him move at all anymore. It must be his position and the anterior placenta because I did feel him most days a few times but now I go days with nothing and if I do feel him it's so faint I can't be sure. So I'm back to using my doppler daily. At least I have that!

We are revealing the sex to family tomorrow and the cookies turned out cute. I'll take pics and post some soon. I think there could be a few people at DH's dads side that arent even aware we are pregnant. Should be interesting!

For ally American friends here happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Perplexed

Can't wait to see the cookies dini that's such a cute idea!


----------



## Button#

Dini I'm having the same problem with eating. I also have a short torso and I've also started getting a bit of acid reflux. I'm feeling very squashed up.

Christina glad your scan went well

Happy thanksgiving to the ladies on the other side of the Atlantic!


----------



## stripeycat5

Wish me luck ladies 20 week scan in 4 hours eek! Still so undecided on finding out the sex so think I am going to stay team yellow we shall see though. Will update you all later :)


----------



## Button#

Good luck stripey! Can you get the tech to write it down to give you more time to decide. You can always burn it without opening it if you decide to stay team yellow.


----------



## northern_me

Good luck stripey! 

I'm jealous of you all doing gender reveals! We know ourselves that it is a girl, but nobody else knows except you guys! It's a hard secret to keep but we have gone a month so far! I've been hiding all my girl packages away. 

We have a snow morning today due to this crappy nor'easter. My DD did a snow dance last night with her pjs on inside out/backwards and went to sleep with a spoon under her pillow. She will be incredibly pleased when she wakes up and finds out it "worked". There is literally nothing better than leaving your child sleeping cozy in their beds when there is a raging storm happening outside.


----------



## Christina86

Good luck on your scan! 

I'm amazed at how many people who thought I was having a girl saw the video or pictures I sent and now say they think it's a boy!!


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck on your scan stripeycat! :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- The first time, I just looked at the pictures you shared in the group. But this time I went to watch the video because I started to get curious after you said people think you are having a boy. I'm pretty much convinced you are having a girl, so I figured I'd look at it. I still think you are having a girl. lol Is your husband feeling at all like he might change his mind and want to find out? Did you have to tell the tech that you didn't want to know?

Dini- I also can't wait to see your cookies! That sounds like fun. Happy Thanksgiving to you too! 

StripeyCat- Good luck on your scan today! I can't wait to hear how it went. I might have to wait until much later to get on here to find out because I'm pretty sure that in about 2 hours, my day is going to start getting crazy busy. 

Northern- I am glad that your daughter's dance "worked." I bet that she will be so excited! 

Holly was dancing on my bladder last night. She kicked it so hard I almost peed myself! I had to shoot up out of my chair and run to the bathroom. Thankfully I was at home and had easy access to the bathroom. I feel like all of this is so early to be happening. I didn't start having trouble like this with my son until almost the 3rd trimester. This is why I'm still convinced that she will show up in March instead of April.
I had a hilarious dream last night that my cousin, who is also pregnant had her baby. Her baby is due January 23rd, but I had a dream that the baby arrived on December 23rd. My cousin's birthday is December 24th. And I said, "Well, she's just a month early. That's not too bad!" And her baby was born weighing 8 lbs. Crazy dreams! But it was so vivid and her baby was just adorable.


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca- the tech had the screen up and asked. I couldn't reapond before he said no. Its actually kind of fun guessing. from what people are saying it's because of the very end with the three whiter dots. I'm not sure. I can't read ultrasounds lol. I keep trying to see if I can tell from the video when baby is kicking a lot right at the end. He said he will not change his mind. It's fine though. I am just more happy that baby is healthy!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I had to watch it again when you said that. But from the 2 shots that look like they show right in between the baby's legs, I'm seeing girl parts. I am not too good at these things sometimes too. I do know from having a boy that boy parts are often hard to miss. I tried to even pause it at the end (I was so curious), but I don't see any shots low enough to show parts. There were like 2 brief moments where it looked like baby's legs were up and you could see between them. And if that's the case, there were no boy parts there. But sometimes it's hard to tell unless the tech freezes the screen and actually writes it down.


----------



## Christina86

Yeah, I watched it again earlier and those three dots people are talking about I could swear I saw them when she did the shots of the kidneys! It looks so similar. 

My husband said he will attempt to get my name off of it so I can post the video here. But it may take some time! He likes hearing what other people have to say too.


----------



## Christina86

My instinct has been girl from the start. I have a 50/50 chance of being right lol. I'm still thinking its a girl. I feel as if those white fits are not what people are thinking. But I could be wrong. =]


----------



## Scottish

Good luck stripeycat!

Christina I just watched your video and it's great! I say girl! I still have my scan fresh In My head and the shots we got of that area showed a willy and balls very clearly wiggling about before she Told us lol but In yours I don't see anything at all between the legs. I do see the spots you are talking about but didn't see spots in my scan so for that reason alone I say girl. Be interesting to see come Apri:D


----------



## Scottish

I just signed up to the baby gaga pregnancy tracker on Facebook. It's my way of announcing pregnancy! See how long before anyone notices hehe


----------



## Mamabean1

I have been totally MIA for a while! Super busy running a day home and with my own 4 kids! Kids' activities have started after school and weekends so it's made it uber busy lately. Ugh, I'm exhausted. And the last few nights insomnia has struck, very weird! Soooo tired.

Things are still going very well, except the sciatica is getting bad (gets bad earlier every time). Last night I was hobbling around pretty badly... can't WAIT for the spd to kick in on the right side, I'll be a hot hobbling mess really soon!

I go for my scan next Tuesday. I so, so wanted to do a gender reveal thing for me, DH and our kids on Christmas morning, but he is not down with it at all. He is too impatient and wants to know in the scan. I am trying to convince him to just wait until after the scan, I'll hand the sealed envelope to the helium balloon lady in town and get her to fill a box with a bunch of either pink or blue balloons, seal the box, and we'll pick it up half an hour later and take it home so the kids can be there and we can all find out together..... I don't know if I've convinced him yet though. Only have a few more days to do so! He is so eager to find out if it's a boy, that's why he doesn't want to wait. I would love another boy too, so our son isn't the only boy (we have three girls and a boy currently). But either way, as long as it's healthy that's what matters! I secretly think I will pull out my hair if we have another girl, LOL!

I'm 20 weeks this Sunday, but in the meantime here's a 19 week pic:

https://i62.tinypic.com/5evjbp.jpg


----------



## Button#

Fab bump mamabean!


----------



## Christina86

I just face timed with my parents and everyone. My sister and her sister in law say boy. My dad says "it's 50/50." My mom said she can't tell. My brother in law said .. "congratulations you're having A HUMAN!" :haha: 

 

Here is a picture from the scan that they printed for us. Baby liked laying on it's side waving it's arm back and forth and kicking a lot! I actually felt a decent amount of movement earlier this morning!


----------



## northern_me

Not sure on the gender since I confused the umbilical cord for boy parts on mine ;-)


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on til now has been a busy day! Scan went fine and we are team :yellow: I resisted the urge and can't wait for a surprise on bubbas birthday &#9786;&#65039;. All measuring fine and looking as it should do was lovely to see the baby now and knowing that all being well next time I see him/her will be the day they are born :cloud9:


----------



## Scottish

That's great stripeycat! Well done staying team yellow :D


----------



## Christina86

stripeycat5 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on til now has been a busy day! Scan went fine and we are team :yellow: I resisted the urge and can't wait for a surprise on bubbas birthday &#9786;&#65039;. All measuring fine and looking as it should do was lovely to see the baby now and knowing that all being well next time I see him/her will be the day they are born :cloud9:
> View attachment 824369

Awesome!! Glad your scan went well. Resisting that urge to know gender is difficult. It will be fun guessing until April!! =)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Hi, everyone! :wave: Sorry I have been MIA. I have read every post, though. I can't believe how many blue bumps there are! :blue: Congrats on everyone having such great 20 week scans! Dini, thanks for asking about me. :) 

Beanonorder, I've been thinking about you a lot. I hope you're finding some new normal to sustain you through this hard time. I wanted to say a few days back, I don't think it would be selfish of you at all to spend your mat leave at home. You'll need the help and your husband knew when your due date was when he chose to move out & for how long. You have to preserve yourself and your children however you can. :hugs:

I started feeling & seeing movement from the outside as of Friday night. It's really nice bc he is moving a lot now. :) Have my 20-week US on Tuesday. Feeling less paranoid now that he's moving more. I'm really struggling with depression, though. I'm so tired and drained I can barely go about a normal day. It sucks because I know it's just my brain chemistry and I wish I could just snap out of it. :shrug:


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: love the human comment, lol!

Mamabean: your bump is gorgeous! I hope your DH agrees to the family gender reveal...it's such a cute idea.

stripeycat: well done staying team yellow!

feeling more movement now! still quite light but it's there, such a relief.


----------



## northern_me

So I've felt baby move for quite a while now, and have felt her on the outside, but I'm at the point where I poke my belly and it pokes me back. One of life's oddest sensations.

I consider this a milestone.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Stripeycat- Beautiful scan picture. Congratulations!

Christina- I watched my video from my 3D scan at 18 weeks and my girl had those same spots. ;) I also find the human comment hilarious.

We just had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Now I am stuffed and ready to watch a movie with my husband. I made a pumpkin pie that turned out looking ugly but tasted great! I'll take that. I hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! 

Mamabean your bump is gorgeous!

Button, I also have the acid reflux and feel all squashed and I'm not even showing yet. Must be a short torso thing lol. 

Stripey your scan pic is adorable. So proud of you staying team yellow!

Christina, love the human comment. 

Northern I'm sure your dd was thrilled in the morning! 

Tara glad to see you. So sorry you are struggling with depression. I've had short bouts I manage to push out of but I'm sure you must be so frustrated. We are here if you need us!!

Had a great thanksgiving, everyone loved the cookies! I need to take a good pic of the inside of one and I'll get some posted. They tasted so yummy. I ate way too much food but it was all so good. 

I was supposed to do some Black Friday shopping with my mil and her sister and mom I'm the morning but on our way home from dinner at 10:30 tonight we got a flat tire. So looks like we have to go to the tire place and replace it tomorrow. The sidewall blew out so we have to have the others inspected and hopefully don't have to replace them all we really can't afford it. We couldn't get the jack out of the trunk it was stuck so I called AAA and had to wait 45 min to get it changed but we made it home safe and sound. I hope we can at least go get left overs at his grandparents tomorrow!!


----------



## Perplexed

28th of November last year was my due date with DD (she was born a week later)...who knew that a year later I'd be halfway through a new pregnancy. I'll still consider that this LO might be born a week after estimated due date, just so I don't get myself worked up so much and get depressed like last time LOL. I was feeling so sad that "everyone has gone into labor by themselves and I had to be induced, what's wrong with me!" even though my experience was amazing and went by very quick.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I know what you mean! Although I went into labour naturally I was convinced I was going to be pregnant t forever! I told everyone I was an elephant and therefore we'd be waiting til 2013 for dd to arrive! 

I had a very nice thanksgiving dinner. Sadly I had to cut it short because the nanny ended up having to babysit. Dh was supposed to be there but he has a stomach virus and didn't want to pass it on to dd. I don't want her to get it so it's better he stayed away. 

Tara sorry about how you're feeling. Its not easy. Sending lots of hugs your way. 

Stripey well done on staying team yellow. I really enjoyed it last time. I'm kind of glad we found out this time so that I've experienced it both ways.


----------



## MrsA22

Had our 20 week scan. They put the gender in an envelope and we are doing a reveal dinner on the 6th. Everything was measuring normal. There is a fluid "cyst" they are going to watch outside the brain. Doctor wasnt overly concerned. Friends baby had one so I was already familiar with them. They occur in 1 in 50 pregnancies. Still scary to hear but my dad is an OB and he was pretty okay with it too.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Oh my goodness! What a fiasco. I hope you can get your tire fixed easily. I am glad that your Thanksgiving was good otherwise, and that everyone liked your cookies!

Tara- I am sorry to hear about your battling depression. That is tough! I hope it does get better for you. How fun to see baby from the outside. We've definitely been feeling Holly from the outside for almost 2 weeks now. But the area I feel her is so low on the bump, and I can't see around the top of it to tell if the movements are visible! lol It's good to see you on here.

Beanonorder- I'm glad you had a nice Thanksgiving even though you had to cut it short.

MrsA- Good luck with your gender reveal!

So, a few things have literally changed for me overnight when it comes to my bump. I was awoken from my sleep last night to a painful tightening/cramping feeling at the top of my bump. I'm not sure what it was, but I'm not terribly concerned because I still feel Holly moving around, and it only lasted a short time. I also just couldn't get comfortable last night because my bump was pulling against my back when I laid on my side. I couldn't even lie on my back if I wanted to because the pressure hurt my back as well. I started feeling like I need to invest in a pregnancy pillow. I ended up rolling up the end of the comforter and putting in under the side of my belly for support. I don't really want a pregnancy pillow, but I don't know what other options are. I honestly wish there was something I could wrap around my body to provide support for my belly so it doesn't pull. That could have even been the reason for the pain I woke up from; the pulling may have made my muscles cramp. I ate good food yesterday, but I didn't eat that much to make my belly grow. I think the baby must have had a small growth spurt or something. I'm going to yoga today and I'm going to ask the instructor if there are exercises I can do to strengthen my back to hopefully counteract any pain.


----------



## Christina86

Beanonorder- I am glad you had a good thanksgiving dinner. 

Dini- that stinks about the tire. Hopefully it's easily fixed! 

Rebecca- hope you get some relief from the pulling and thst there are some exercises you can do. 

I went to bed at 9:30 last night and was up by midnight. Didn't go back to bed until 2:30am. I had I think the most emotional dream I've had in the longest time. Good. But emotional. I also had to go to the bathroom. Lol. But when I went back to bed I slept so soundly. It was amazing! I also felt baby move or poke or whatever baby was doing at 12,1,2 and a feeling woke me up at 8:30 this morning! 

I'm surprised I feel this much. I wasn't told I have an anterior placenta but that's what the u/s tech wrote down. But I lnow these are movements. Some are stronger than others though. I know that much! And I feel more low down or higher up more to the side.


----------



## Dini

MrsA have fun at your reveal, and I'm sure the cyst is nothing! I also have a friend who had one and it went away like most do in a few weeks.

Beanonorder, glad you had a good thanksgiving despite cutting it short. I hope DD had fun!

Christina, that must be so nice to feel baby so much! 

Rebecca I hope you find a solution to your pains!

We are getting ready to leave to get the tire replaced, but they don't know when they'll fit us in so it could be tonight when its done so it's kind of a pain. I do hope the rest of the tires are in good shape because we really can't afford to replace them all even though DH wants to. He always wants to replace everything on cars. If they are still in good shape they stay! Hopefully we at least get to go get breakfast. I'm so hungry!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, good luck at the tire place! I hope you get breakfast!

Rebecca, my sister has a little wedge pillow they sell for pregnancy just to prop up your belly, it's a small little pillow & I found that plus a small pillow between my knees to be way better than a body pillow last time.

It's almost 10 a.m. here and DH and DD are making us pancakes for breakfast. I love lazy mornings but I should probably start having a snack when breakfast is this late!


----------



## Dini

Had to replace two tires, so $400. Didn't get breakfast but went to DH's grandparents to visit and had leftovers from last night. They were yummy but I'm hungry again! 

Tara pancakes are my favorite!! Hope they were yummy.


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh my word, I looked in the mirror while I was putting my pj's on and I have exploded! I can't believe how big I am already!! 
I feel like at this rate I'm going to end up looking like an enormous elephant and I'll be fat forever.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I've been mia, how are you all?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- My husband is the same way. He likes to replace everything. Probably preventative maintenance. ;) His dad also used to work for Firestone, so he's kind of a tire fanatic. Good luck with your tires! And I do hope the other 2 are just fine.

Christina- Congrats on all of the movements you are feeling! I've been very surprised by how much I've felt as well with an anterior placenta. I suppose it's all about the way baby is positioned.

Tara- Thanks for telling me about the wedge pillow. I will check that out. I would definitely prefer it over a body pillow because the body pillow is so large. 

Beanonorder- I am sure you look fantastic!

I did not get a chance to speak with the yoga instructor before the class started yesterday. But she did this incredible stretch that worked wonders for my back! It felt so good that I even audibly sighed relief. I couldn't help it; my back felt incredible. For some reason, yoga instructors like it when you are verbal in class anyway. My back has felt perfect ever since then. I also slept great last night. 
I don't know what it is about being 21 weeks pregnant, but I want to hurry up and get on to week 22. Maybe I just want to get closer to V Day. Or I don't know. It just feels like all of the past weeks have just flown by and now this one is suddenly just dragging along. 

GreyGirl- How are you doing? I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca- I am pretty sure the positioning is why I can feel so much. I only feel something down low-- either to the far right or left of my belly button or up high to the right of my belly button area. The baby is breech and transverse. At the U/S baby was lying on it's side (don't know if it still is). I am assuming I am getting kicked down low (that is where I can feel the flutters and nothing too strong) and I assume I am getting punched up high. The baby was constantly moving its arms back and forth by its head- so my guess is it's that. Or I am getting head butted! :haha: 

I did so much stuff yesterday with the house... we organized what will be our shared office downstairs. I got a bunch of my writing and school stuff downstairs. Got more stuff out of what was my office (soon to be nursery) and put it in the guest room for now- have no idea what to do with all those games we have!!! :shrug: A friend is coming over later when I am at a home health visit to help DH move my desk downstairs since it is way to heavy for me to help with. Then tonight I will set up my area in our office! 

HOWEVER.... by doing all of that.... 
I did no school work. So now I have 5 papers due by the end of the day Monday/ beginning of the day Tuesday and I am doing 23hrs of home health visits this weekend..... this should be fun!!!!:dohh:


----------



## northern_me

Christina that is intense! 

Sorry I haven't been adding much to meaningful replies the past while. I am just so busy! I feel like I'm not doing anything important yet I never have enough time. Our elf on the shelf came back two days early and is giving DD a random act of Christmas kindness to do every day. Today she is going to help clean the house so we can decorate. We've got lots of fun stuff planned, like buying groceries for my grandmother and baking cookies for OH's mom, leaving candy canes in people's mailboxes, etc.

I have my next OBGYN appt on Wednesday and I'm very eager to talk to her about my hip. I know it is all of my joints loosening and everything, but I'm having serious problems with my right hip. Turning over is impossible and trying to put pants on that leg takes everything out of me. What pain! 

On a better note, 23 weeks today! I can't believe I'm heading into the last few weeks of 2nd tri! It has flown by so fast!


----------



## Beanonorder

Here is my 21 week bump photo. The second picture (in the purple shirt) was me at 28 weeks with my first pregnancy. I can't believe I'm basically the same size already. Just not quite as pointy.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8









28 weeks amber.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Christina86

One week closer... 19 weeks today! I really can't believe how quickly it's going.


----------



## Beanonorder

I forgot to mention dh felt baby move today. I didn't think it would happen anytime soon because he mostly moved at night when I get into bed. But today, as I sat down on the train I got a really hard kick just above my belly button. Dh put his hand there and a few seconds later I got another kick.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- You look great! Having an anterior placenta makes you pop out more too. I learned that during my last pregnancy. But I think you look fantastic and not huge at all. Glad your husband got to feel the baby move. I have been finding that Holly often moves when I sit down. I guess she repositions with the decreased space! 

Northern- I am sorry to hear about how bad things are with your leg. I hope you get some answers and possibly help at your appointment.

Christina- Happy 19 weeks!

I can't believe it's almost December. We decorated our tree and house yesterday. Our stockings are hung from the counter this year because we don't have a fireplace. I miss having a fireplace and so does my husband. I think that will be a priority in the next place we live! I feel like I need to get Holly a stocking hanger and a stocking. Even though she is not here yet, I just feel like she needs one because I feel like she is still part of our family. Anyone else feeling like this? I hope everyone is doing well. It's crazy that most of us are halfway through the pregnancy. It really is going by fast.


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, OH got to feel Thea last night too. He was so excited. He ended up writing a FB status about it. I thought that was cute. We got to see a big belly moving kick this morning too.


----------



## Christina86

Our dog is apparently training us! Poor thing was sick for two days. Throwing up everywhere because she is a beagle and doesn't know when to quit eating or stealing food!! She has been worse since I got pregnant. Maybe she thinks we will forget about her, I don't know. Then she landed wrong yesterday while jumping off a bed and really hurt her back leg. She cried. And cried. And cried. So we have been icing it and trying to get her to stay off of it. She can put pressure on it but it sure does hurt her. Gave her some medicine. I felt bad leaving her this morning. 
My poor fur baby =[


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: your bump is gorgeous!! I'm glad your DH felt the baby.

Christina: Happy 19 weeks!

Rebecca: I think anterior placenta explains it!! I have an anterior placenta this time and am definitely much bigger than last time. Partially I think it's because my stomach didn't go back to pre-pregnancy 100% but I think I'm happy to know it's not ALL because of my weight lol!


----------



## counting

22 weeks today! Baby boy has been so busy, kicking and wiggling away. I can sometimes lay still and watch my belly moving. It is amazing. I am so impatient for April. I want to meet him so bad. I spend so much time wondering what he will be like, his personality and looks. My oldest son is blonde with blue/gray eyes and olive skin. Myself and Dh are both dark brunette with dark brown eyes. 

Also I had no idea anterior placenta makes you show more! I am HUGE already and look very pregnant, but my weigh gain isn't extreme or anything. I am also shaped different than with my oldest. I have an anterior placenta this time around. Explains things(aside from just bigger with second baby)

Ps. my laptop crashed so I will only be on every once and awhile.


----------



## Christina86

Is it ok to get massages? I know this is probably a stupid question but I had a few ppl tell me I shouldn't get them. I don't even need it for my back. It's all my shoulders. I'm
Guessing it's bc of my bras/boobs being toooo damn big lol.


----------



## northern_me

Christina, get someone who specializes in prenatal massage. I'm getting ready to book one for next week! They have special tables so your bump goes down through a hole and you can lay on your stomach.


----------



## Lithodora

Christina86 said:


> Is it ok to get massages? I know this is probably a stupid question but I had a few ppl tell me I shouldn't get them. I don't even need it for my back. It's all my shoulders. I'm
> Guessing it's bc of my bras/boobs being toooo damn big lol.

Yes of course it's ok, just make sure it's a place that does massages for pregnant women or you can turn up and be refused a massage like my friend was, even though it was just a neck massage at 10 weeks pregnant. They just want to cover their own asses, massage is perfectly safe, I'm still getting my brutal deep tissue ones and will be continuing for the rest of this (and forever because my back, neck and shoulders are fecked). The deep tissue massage is great for sciatica too, hurts like hell though!


----------



## stripeycat5

I made a tomato, chorizo and butter bean stew with meatballs and gnocchi for tea and DS is hoovering it up once he realised he liked it lol! He hasn't eaten much the last few days as I think he is teething poor little man. He has developed a taste for the gnocchi 100% will have to learn to make them from scratch! 

Felt a bit down the last couple of days - it's my fault for using Facebook and seeing everyone having a good time with all their friends blah blah blah. All my friends from school moved away and as we live in such a rural area it is difficult to find and make new friends. Also with DHs shifts and having to ferry my father around as he is not very well it is very difficult to find time to spend with people other than family. My best friend moved about 20 mins away but her shifts are all over the place and evenings are difficult with DS and DH working a lot in the evenings. Her partner is also a complete and total loser so we don't spend any time with them as a couple. I just hope I am not going to feel more isolated with another bubba. A lot of people with children are young mums whose own parents take care of the kids so they can go and party etc so I have nothing in common with them. All the others with children DS's age have kids in school together so they have that in common. I am probably just feeling low as DH has worked the past 4 evenings so have been on my own a lot. Anyway whinging over!

Am going to allow myself to buy something for bubba this week to cheer myself up. Last time my mum told me not to buy anything in newborn size as the baby would grow out of it too quick. Sooo not going to listen this time as ended up having to buy DS's going home outfit from the hospital! 

Hope everyone is ok and feeling well. I am feeling bubba a lot now especially when I have to get up to go for a wee in the middle of the night lol &#128521;


----------



## Beanonorder

I also didn't realise the placenta would make a difference this time. Perplexed I agree it makes me feel a bit better. I didn't get back to pre preg state either and that is what is worrying me the most now! 

Stripey I can relate 100%to what you are feeling! I'm so worried about becoming a recluse once this baby comes along! 

It's 1:30am here and I am wide awake! I have been trying so hard to go back to sleep. I had a terrible night sleep the night before. The hotel bed was so hard it gave me backache and I couldn't sleep. The wind is howling outside and rattling all the doors. I'm going to die at work tomorrow!


----------



## Christina86

Thanks! I have a friend who is a massage therapist. They don't have special tables but she knows I'm pregnant. Plus she only charges $30 instead of $80 for an hour! Score!


----------



## northern_me

Lucky Christina! The girl I'm seeing charges 50 bucks for 30min. I don't go very often!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope everyone is OK :flower:

I am alright, feeling quite tired due to my GD and diet but more likely due to my over excited nearly 4 year old waking me up at 3.50am asking if it was her birthday yet! Didn't help I didn't sleep between then and I had be at work for 7.30am *yawn*

Feel nostalgic tonight as 4 years ago my waters broke and my journey to being a Mummy started. It is strange to think how much has changed in 4 years...


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well <3

My scan is today. 

Will catch up later xx


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies!

Beanonorder you look lovely!!! Glad DH got to feel baby move!

Christina massage is great at this time. My mw told me any licensed therapist is fine and I had one at 15 weeks from a regular one but I bought a groupon for a prenatal one I'm going to book soon. 

Northern I hope they can give you some advice on your hip. I'm going to try a chiropractor for mine. Both of my legs are going numb now and I have intense burning pain in the left and occasionally in the right. Maybe you could see a chiropractor? 

Sharnw I hope your scan went well!! 

Beware long post ahead!!


Afm, I'm doing okay, but today had a rough one. I was fine, in a good mood and watching Christmas movies when about 1pm my DH finally got out of bed and he tripped over our older dog and fell. He got mad at her and pushed her away and she has terrible arthritis and I just freaked out and told him to leave her alone and then threw the vacuum cleaner and ran away crying. I literally sobbed for 10 min. At one point he came into the bedroom but he has no idea what to say and asked what he did to bring that on and when j said I don't know he said he isn't cut out for this. Which made me cry even more. In his defense, I rarely cry let alone breakdown. The only time he has seen anything close to that is the last time we failed an iui. I'm the strong one and I guess the hormones just took over and I couldn't stop crying. I kept thinking I didn't know why I was crying and then I'd cry harder. I've not been emotional at all this pregnancy and bam, it hits. I really hope my sobbing didn't hurt the baby, I cried pretty hard and I've been a little crampy today, nothing big really just feel like my uterus is tender. 

So tonight I'm just trying to take it easy. Will probably go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Lithodora

Dini crying won't hurt a baby, it'll be the muscles and ligaments around your abdomen that you've hurt, not your uterus.


----------



## Dini

Lithodora said:


> Dini crying won't hurt a baby, it'll be the muscles and ligaments around your abdomen that you've hurt, not your uterus.

Thanks, that makes sense. I may take a warm bath and see if that helps. It doesn't hurt much it's just achy. I feel him moving now and again so I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## northern_me

Dini said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Beanonorder you look lovely!!! Glad DH got to feel baby move!
> 
> Christina massage is great at this time. My mw told me any licensed therapist is fine and I had one at 15 weeks from a regular one but I bought a groupon for a prenatal one I'm going to book soon.
> 
> Northern I hope they can give you some advice on your hip. I'm going to try a chiropractor for mine. Both of my legs are going numb now and I have intense burning pain in the left and occasionally in the right. Maybe you could see a chiropractor?
> 
> Sharnw I hope your scan went well!!
> 
> Beware long post ahead!!
> 
> 
> Afm, I'm doing okay, but today had a rough one. I was fine, in a good mood and watching Christmas movies when about 1pm my DH finally got out of bed and he tripped over our older dog and fell. He got mad at her and pushed her away and she has terrible arthritis and I just freaked out and told him to leave her alone and then threw the vacuum cleaner and ran away crying. I literally sobbed for 10 min. At one point he came into the bedroom but he has no idea what to say and asked what he did to bring that on and when j said I don't know he said he isn't cut out for this. Which made me cry even more. In his defense, I rarely cry let alone breakdown. The only time he has seen anything close to that is the last time we failed an iui. I'm the strong one and I guess the hormones just took over and I couldn't stop crying. I kept thinking I didn't know why I was crying and then I'd cry harder. I've not been emotional at all this pregnancy and bam, it hits. I really hope my sobbing didn't hurt the baby, I cried pretty hard and I've been a little crampy today, nothing big really just feel like my uterus is tender.
> 
> So tonight I'm just trying to take it easy. Will probably go to bed early tonight.

Mine started out burning like that, and now that problem is gone and this new hip issue is on the go. I think I may have SPD. I'm terrified of a chiropractor but I may have to break down to see one. Ugh! I feel like I have such a long road ahead of me yet to be in this much pain.

On a much brighter note, Thea has picked up movement majorly in the last two days. I read somewhere you could be feeling up to 30 movements an hour and I would say I'm not far off that most hours. She's super active.


----------



## Dini

I asked mw me if they knew of anyone in the area good with pregnant women and she did know of someone. Just so happens she's a doula also. Maybe you can get a name at your appt. 

The burning I'm having has been constant for almost 2 months but has gotten much worse over the past few weeks. The sciaica back pain has eased up though so I suppose I'll count that as lucky.


----------



## sharnw

Dini, glad your sciatica has eased. I had it last week. Was painful :(

Scan went well and Im team :blue: :)


----------



## Christina86

sharnw- congrats!

I think I slept wrong last night. Or moved wrong. That pain is by the muscle area - R shoulder- it hurts to move my arm around too much and it even hurts to twist from side to side. Pain is so bad it takes my breath away. Grr. I thought maybe it was from my bra. My boobs keep getting bigger and my bras have not caught up yet. I don't think it helps but the pain that I thought was more in my shoulders from the straps is down too far.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats sharn! Glad baby is healthy! 

Dini if crying hurt the baby I'd have a huge problem! I understand what you mean about not being quite sure why you're crying so much and then crying more because of it! It is mostly hormones though. We're a lot more sensitive to things. 

I would love to go for a massage but trying to explain in Chinese I'm pregnant is a pain and knowing them they'll probably tell me it's not allowed during pregnancy. 
In that note have any of you stopped wearing make up since you got your bfp? I didn't learn this in my first pregnancy but apparently it's expected for you to stop here because there is lead in the make up and will leak into your skin and poison the baby.


----------



## Perplexed

Counting: happy 22 weeks! It's so nice to see the movements isn't it!

Christina: massages are fine, try to find a place that does prenatal ones. The place I went to last pregnancy didn't have those special tables and instead had me lay on my side and then switch sides. I'm actually afraid a table that my bump goes through would be hard on my back. 

Stripeycat: I'm glad your ds is eating today, poor thing. I know how you feel though. I use instagram and am in contact with some of our social circle and it seems everyone goes out together every few days. I got together with my uni alumnai a few weeks ago and a lot of them have kids, it was so nice to see people and not feel like a burden because everyone that has little ones brought them along. But it's such a big group and it's hard for all of us to choose a day convenient for everyone, they also prefer to go out after their kids go to sleep which isn't my kind of thing. My best friend is planning her wedding but we were supposed to go out for brunch on Saturday and I had to cancel due to a cold. Other people just...it seems they don't even want to try getting together after they realized I take dd everywhere. So i understand feeling alone/isolated. I hope it gets better for you. :hugs:

Bean: I hope you get better sleep soon :hugs:
I rarely wear make up but I never heard the lead thing...I wear make up the same frequency of prepregnancy. I'm just super lazy these days.

Amelie: awww happy birthday to your dd1. I'm nostalgic too as this time last year I was just waiting for myself to go into labor and went in at night on the 4th to be induced. Dd will be 1 soon.

Dini: I can relate to the crying. It won't hurt the baby. I hope you feel better :hugs:

Sharnw: congrats on team :blue:

Last night I started feeling kicks on the outside. I'm feeling movements more frequently now it's so exciting. 

Dd fell off our bed last night. The bed itself isn't that high it's basically the same as 2 mattresses on top of each other and she fell on the carpet. She had gone for the box of tissues and I turned away while placing it out of her reach and that's when it happened...she's perfectly fine though.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed, I'm glad your DD is okay! That's always scary (even when my 6-y.o. falls off her bed now it scares me!). 

Sharn, congrats on your good scan and your blue bump! :blue:

Dini, :hugs: I hope you're feeling better. Being super emotional is so hard, especially if you're not usually an emotional person. Hopefully you can explain to your DH that it's a normal part of pregnancy, and he'll be able to deal with it. 

This past week has been really good. We had a really good weekend, even considering the fiasco that is thanksgiving dinner at my parents' house. We're slowly getting things organized around here, and we got our Christmas tree up, too. My DH has been such a rock for me through all I've been going through. After all the years of hard times we've made it through, I really cherish these good times with him. :)

I could really go for a massage. I moved some furniture this weekend, and I don't feel that my hips and back are ever going to forgive me!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder I never heard that about makeup either; wonder if that's China-specific or something we need to consider here too. Most of my makeup is made in the USA & "natural", but I don't know how I would really know. Which is sad, because I love makeup and I wear quite a lot of it!


----------



## sharnw

Christina I had that when I was 7 weeks pregnant. My shoulder blade was so sore. I had to use a tennis ball and rub it right into the sore area. 
I hope your shoulder isn't in pain all day.

Beanonorder wow I didn't know that. I wear makeup everyday aghhhh lol. 

Perplexed yay for feeling kicks on outside :)
Ohhhh your poor dd xxx
Glad she's fine :flower:

Tara I'm thinking about putting my Christmas tree up too :) I've been more focused on the outside lights hehe :xmas9:


----------



## maggz

Hey girls I'm totally clueless as to what's going on here now, my best friend who lives in NYC came to visit me as a surprise for the weekend! It was pretty cool, her and DH planned it for me :dance: We did the gender reveal on Thanksgiving day, here's a pic :) 

I hope you are all doing great, I will catch up properly in the next couple of days!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1724.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmeliePoulain

More team :blue:! Congratulations Sharnw.

DD1 isn't 4 until tomorrow. I always make the joke she started coming on 30 november but waited until gone lunchtime on the 2nd of December! 

My blood sugar is SO hard this time. I've never gone onto meds before but I fear I'll need help this time. It is much more unpredictable and hard to control.


----------



## Scottish

Amelie hope your dd has a lovely birthday! 4 is a lovely age i think. 

Dini I get that emotion sometimes when I cry for no reason at all and poor oh gets the brunt of it :haha: hugs to you xxx

Sharnw congrats on :blue: bump that's great news xxxx

Great bump beanonorder! It's lovely 

Hi to everyone else :D I have read through all your comments x

I had my consultant appointment this morning for the anti e antibody I have and the doctor said I will be induced on due date. Have mw in 12 days then back to see consultant in 7 weeks for 28 week blood test for antibody to make sure its not changed!

My ds has chicken pox just now he's so annoyed with them :( hope they clear soon. I am immune thankfully!!


----------



## Perplexed

Thank you sharnw & tara :hugs: 

maggz: hope you have a nice time with your friend! :flower: that looks delicious whatever it is! congrats on your :blue:

Amelie: sorry about your blood sugar and needing meds. 
My bday is the 2nd too!! I wondered if DD would come on the 2nd so we'd have the same bdays but she didn't...lol.

Scottish: sorry about your ds having chicken pox :( 

My ob gave me my gtt docs today and told me to go in early january to have it done...I asked if I can eat in the morning before the test and she said no. Apparently they just go ahead and do the fasting 3 hour one from the beginning so they don't have to "re-do" the test if necessary, hospital policy apparently. Already dreading it! Sitting around for 3 hrs feeling sick, ugh! Last time I only did the 1 hr one and I was allowed to eat breakfast that day. 3 hrs! Can the book me into a room and give me sleeping pills or something?!


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw scottish hope your son gets better soon! My two have never had chicken pox and spent a lot of time with their cousins when they had it!
My baby girl is 4 in two weeks. She's growing up for to quick! Wish she would stay a baby forever lol


----------



## Christina86

So the book thing my OB gave me said Tylenol is ok but doesn't say how much is okay to take? Considering I can't move well without wanting to scream and cry I think I may need to take some... I just don't want to take too much and all we have at the house are 500mg pills - I'm thinking I need to go to the store


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I am sorry to hear about your emotional struggles. I know how you feel because I've started crying a few times for no reason. Crying definitely won't hurt your baby in any way. I hope you have gotten some rest and are feeling better today. 

Kirsty and Amelie- Happy Birthday to your little girls turning 4 soon! 

Perplexed- Happy Birthday to you too! I'm not sure when it will be December 2nd for anyone else right now as it is the morning of December 1st here, and I just can't track all of the time zones. It's cool that you have a birthday close to your little girl's. 
I have to say that it's kind of exciting to be due close to my birthday. I doubt that I will be pregnant all the way until April 19th (although it's possible). But I've had to fill out a few different types of paperwork lately that ask me my age and then ask me my age at the time of delivery! I am 31, and I keep writing 31 for the age of delivery, but I want to write (possibly 32 if after April 19th) lol
Oh and for the gestational diabetes test, that's how they do it here also! They just go straight to the 3 hour test. So I feel you! I passed the 1 hour test last time. But I guess I understand why they don't bother with that anymore if it's wasting time and resources. I will do mine in January at my 28-week appointment. Can't wait to get that out of the way. I hope it goes by okay for you, and it would be nice to have some sleeping pills and a bed. Ha!

Christina- I wish I could help you with the tylenol dosage, but my book doesn't have any information on that either. I just take 2 tylenol. I don't even pay attention to the mg. I hope you get to feeling better and that you can find out how much you can take. I am sure that even a pharmacist could tell you that if you can't get in touch with your doctor to ask.

Sharnw- Congratulations on your boy :blue:! These boys are really adding up!

Maggz- That piece of cake is cute with the blue M&Ms and it looks yummy as well!

Tara- I am glad to hear you had a nice weekend and that your husband has been great for you. :) I hope things continue to go well for you.

Scottish- Hope your son gets to feeling better soon. At least he'll be immune now! I am sure that is frustrating for a little one, though..and to not be able to scratch. 

Beanonorder- I have never heard that about make up. I wore make up all through my pregnancy with my son, though. And I've been wearing it this time as well. I don't wear very much. I guess it just doesn't concern me at all.

AFM- I am super tired this morning. I don't know why. But I'm glad I don't have to be anywhere for about 2 hours. And even then, it's yoga. So I'll like that. I realized why it felt like this week was dragging. I was waiting for Monday to come! I have a pretty "big" week this week I feel. I find out my quad screening results on Friday (most likely) and I am supposed to get a call from the ultrasound specialist place for my level II ultrasound by this afternoon to schedule my appointment. I am just itching to get all of this stuff out of the way! I feel like I had to wait a very long weekend (with Thanksgiving and everything in there) to get to this week and get things done. And also if there wasn't Thanksgiving last week, I would be finding out my quad screening results on Wednesday instead of Friday...and it might not even be Friday. I might have to wait until next week. But I am getting very impatient and tired of waiting for this stuff. It's just frustrating when you feel like you have a big question mark hanging over your head..even if I have convinced myself by now that it's probably nothing.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: I'm sorry I have no idea how much Tylenol is okay. I was surprised my OB said ibuprofen is okay in 2nd tri. Dunno how much- as soon as I were told it was okay I stopped getting migraines. I wonder how much of those was psychological...not saying that your pain is, though. I really hope you feel better soon. It sounds really brutal.

Rebecca: It really is awful to have to wait for the unknown. I think I agree with you- it is probably nothing to worry about. I hope the week passes by fast for you and you get the results. 

I hope your GTT goes well too! I'm dreading it so much now lol even though I do understand why they'd do the 3 hr one straight away.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Doing the 3hr test makes more sense. I'd pass the 3hr though and fail 1hr. But I 100% have GD.

They don't do it as routine in the UK unless you are high risk, really I think they should as some people with no risk do have it - like me!

My sugar has been better so far today. My diabetic mw reassured me I'm doing fine so far on diet and she doesn't want to see me until early January.


----------



## Christina86

I really don't want to have to take medicine if I don't have to. I used my TENS machine for a few minutes before taking a warm shower. It seemed to help for now. =)


----------



## stripeycat5

I have to have the gtt because my Dad is diabetic. Luckily I work at the doctors surgery so will have my bloods done super early and then drink the gloop and then have the 2nd blood test just before coffee time lol &#128522;. One of the bonuses of working for the NHS I guess. 

Amelie - I am sorry your blood sugars aren't behaving themselves hopefully it won't get any worse for you.

Sharnw - congratulations on the blue bump - so many boy bunnies!

Rebecca - that sucks that you have to wait for so long for the quad results. I had mine back within a week and that wasn't a test I could have done at work either. I am also feeling really tired this week - am sooo hungry as well so think bubba is having a bit of a growth spurt!

Everyone seems to be getting their Christmas decorations up really early this year. Have got the next couple of days off so should really make the effort. Really don't know what to get DH this year either - think I may look at one of those experience days as he has everything he needs/wants already grrr bloody men lol &#128521;


----------



## Christina86

The nurse at my OB's office called me back. She said 500mg of reg. strength tylenol is safe every 4-6hrs not to exceed 2000mg a day.


----------



## Beanonorder

It's the 2nd here so happy birthday perplexed! 
Amelie happy birthday to your daughter. There seems to be a few of us with December babies. Dd's birthday is only at the end of the month though. 

I'm doing the gtt next week. Also the 3 hour one. I hate it but at least it's getting out of the way. I don't think anywhere over here does the one hour test. 

Christina sorry about your pain. I'm glad the nurse got back to you though. 

Scottish, sorry about your sons chicken pox. 

Winter has hit full force here. I know it's not as cold as some of you but I hate being cold. Its expensive to heat the apartment and I go to work on an ebike and my hands are frozen off by the time I get there! I'm lying here in bed trying to convince myself to get up!


----------



## Christina86

I went to visit where I used to work. I used to work at a residential non profit for individuals who were born with or sustained a traumatic brain injury. Anyway, felt like stopping by as it is close to where I live to deliver some Mtn. Dew to someone for his birthday b/c I did it for the 3 years I worked there! Anyway, he uses a dynavox to talk. I get no hello... no thank you... no how are you..... 

I get a....

"You're walking like a pregnant person now" :haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks for the info Christina!

I scheduled my level II ultrasound today. I have to have an abdominal one and a transvaginal one done (geez, fun times!) I also have to have a genetic counseling session before my ultrasound. It's all scheduled for December 18th. I'll be there for about 3 hours. It's all kind of intense right now and I'm wondering if all of this is really so necessary.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, could you questions how necessary it all really is? At least you know they're being proactive.

I am not in a Christmas mood whatsoever. I'm finding that I'm losing my patience so easily now since my pelvic area/hip has been really bad. DD asked when we are putting our tree up and I just have no interest! I still have a ton of people to shop for and I don't want to do it. I'm a total Scrooge this year!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I was going to ask if they call me why they are doing all of this already because it's a little intimidating. But I do think they are just being proactive. It's just a lot of time all at once for something that could possibly be nothing. Or I don't know I just thought maybe we should wait for the quad screen results to come back before going down the genetic counseling route.


----------



## northern_me

For anyone hoping for a natural hospital birth or a low intervention birth, I recommend the book "Natural Hospital Birth - The Best Of Both Worlds" by Cynthia Gabriel. I got it yesterday and I'm done already. It is incredibly empowering and has tons of advice for getting through the first part of your labour at home, how to handle nurses who want to do internal checks for their convenience, and how the support person can help you achieve the birth you are looking for. It talks about VBACS and dealing with the emotions that come with having a c-section. I didn't realize until I got pregnant again how disappointed I was over my c-section and I found that part a particularly good read. I'm going to go through with a pen and highlighter and make my OH and sister read it so we are all on the same page.


----------



## Christina86

I wonder if baby is going through a growth spirt this week. I have had a pulling feeling on my sides and bottom of my "bump" (that seems to only be a bump when standing or laying on my side still lol:haha:) all day today it seems. It's not really painful... but sure is noticeable. Also feels like my stomach is harder today than it has been in the last few days. :shrug:


----------



## maggz

northern that book sounds really good. We are going to see a hypnobirthing instructor on Thursday, I hope we like her cause I really want to do the class. 
Why do nurses wanna do internal exams all the time?

Wow Rebecca that's intense, at least they tell you what's going on. Hope it all goes well for you :) When I had my anatomy scan they told me we're going to come back in 4 weeks for the second part of the scan?? Which I didn't understand but DH thought it was because they didn't see everything they needed... I hope it's not like oh there's something wrong we just didn't wanna freak you out. 

I feel like my bump is really kicking in now, I'm sure around Christmas time it will be very pronounced. I went to motherhood maternity the other day and saw a Jessica Simpson maternity dress that was beautiful, but it was like 80 bucks. Not sure I wanna pay that much for a dress that I'll probably just use once. I wanna look nice though for DH's work's Christmas party, I'm meeting all those people for the first time lol. 

My lower back/buttocks pain is getting worse when I walk for extended periods of time, today we walked Hollywood Blvd and by the end it hurt like hell, and is extending further and further down into the left buttock and almost into the thigh. :/ 
Other than that I'm just excited for school to be over, only 3 weeks left thank god!


----------



## xkirstyx

Scan day today!!!!! Just over 10 hours to wait!!! Argh hate my hospital for giving me a evening scan!! 
21 weeks today :-D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck at your scan Kirsty :flower:

In the UK my experience of hospital inductions is maximum internals every 4hrs and less if possible.

I don't really know how I feel about the birth. I suspect for good medical reason I'll be induced between 38-40 weeks. I fought with my 2nd induction to make things more natural - I was probably unlucky but I am not sure how much that helped.

I honestly think if my consultant recommended a section I would agree.


----------



## Button#

I'm halfway today!

Good luck for your scan Kirsty!

Sorry for the ladies who are having pain.

I went away for the weekend to visit the in laws, not neccessarily a good idea when you're pregnant and get cross easily!


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow amelie internals every four hours sounds like bliss! I got checked every hour and considering how long things went on, it was a lot of checks. 
I wish someone had warned me beforehand what the internal checks were like. I honestly felt like I had been raped after the first one and it was so incredibly painful. So of course I was tense every time they came to me which only made it worse. After the fourth or fifth time I finally got a nurse who knew what she was doing and it was just uncomfortable not painful. I asked for her every time after that. 

We just put up the Christmas tree. Between DD and the cat I'm not sure how long it's going to last though!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

4 hours is the minimum unless they really have to - I begged to be checked at 9.5cm as I so badly wanted to push with DD2 but was scared to.

I think with DD2 they started my induction at 10am and didn't then check me again until 8pm. They really don't like risking infection.


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Kirsty today!

I was also induce last time and had to beg the mw to check me. It's 6 hour checks in the hospital I was in! Anyway I gave birth not long after my internal check. Went from 3cm to water breaking to birthing in a hour lol. 

I am scared being induced this time as it happened so fast last time oh never made it and I nearly gave birth on a ward floor! I will make sure they listen to me this time when I say baby's coming haha


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My second induction was a bit like that Scottish.

I had an awful reaction to prostin so they left things along to try and get my uterus to calm down - my uterus was just constantly contracting but not causing me to dilate. They broke my waters as a last ditch attempt in the end at 8.30, I was 4cm at 9.30 when labour kicked in and DD2 was born at 10.46!


----------



## northern_me

Checks happen way more often here. They want to know constantly how much progress you've made. I'm agreeing to one as soon as I go in, and then I'm going to tell them that they're smart people and if they can't tell what stage of labour I'm in by other signs, I'm probably not progressed enough.

I'm also just going to labour at home as long as humanly possible. I would rather be pushing her out on a stretcher going to a birthing suite than being stuck in the hospital. I'm having my sister with me so I feel safe trying to get through it at home as long as possible. I'm hoping that minimizes checks too.

Home birth isn't an option here or else I would be doing it.


----------



## Button#

I think I only got checked a couple of times with DS, once in triage, once when they changed over mws and then they checked when I wasn't progressing and figured he was coming out at a funny angle and they then transferred me from the birthing centre to labour and delivery. 

This time hopefully there won't be too many checks as it'll be a home birth.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- Happy halfway today! I laughed when I read that about seeing your in-laws. Did you get into it with them?

Northern- Thanks for the information about that book. I am going to check it out. I actually was only checked about 4-6 times (can't remember for sure) in a 24-hour period. But I think that was mostly my doctor saying she didn't want anyone else to check me. The only other person who checked me besides my doctor was one midwife that she herself asked to check. Not one single nurse even tried to check me. I had one male doctor on-call who said he was going to check me at first and I said, "No, you're not. I'll wait for my doctor to get here." He respected that. I am sure I wasn't pleasant, but I am very much against unnecessary interventions.

Kirsty- I hope your scan goes great today!

After feeling very unsettled by all of this stuff that was going on, I decided to call the specialty clinic this morning. Basically, I wanted to know if I had the right to refuse any of the services. The more I thought about it, the more it just seemed like too much to me. I felt like I went from being treated like there's most likely nothing wrong to suddenly being an expectant mother of a child with a genetic problem..without any proof of anything. The lady was very nice today. She said I can refuse any or all of the services. I said I honestly just didn't see the point of the genetic counseling when, up until this point, I've been told that they aren't even sure if they saw anything. So, she talked with their doctors there and the genetic counselor and they've switched things around for me. Instead of going there and doing genetic counseling straight away, I am going to have my ultrasound done first. Then, only if one of the doctors sees anything worth noting, will I have any sort of counseling. If they see nothing, I'll just go home. 
Even though the genetic counseling slot is still open for me, I feel better about it this way. I'm not sure that makes any sense. But I no longer feel like I'm going in being treated as someone whose baby already has a problem and instead I feel like we're now taking it one step at a time like I think we should.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

If I managed to avoid induction and go into labour naturally I'd be scared of staying at home too long, my Mum's 3rd labour was 45minutes!

We live 30+ mins from the hospital.

And I had a hemorrhage last time. Sort of puts me off...


----------



## Scottish

Hope you get all results soon Rebecca it's hard at this point waiting around and you made the right decision! Xxxx

Amelie yes I am also scared if I labour naturally (which I know I won't as I was very overdue with dd before going into labour) so because this is a due date induction I am sure baby will still be there for Induction! If I did happen to labour naturally I will be straight to hospital! I am lucky it's only 20 min drive but parking is a big issue!


----------



## Button#

Rebecca my FIL suggested I give my vegetarian child meat to help his constipation, not the first time he's suggested it and he's always making snide comments about my husband and son being vegetarian. Anyway it was the wrong day to do it because LO had had a bad night. 

I think you've come up with a good plan as far as the genetic counselling goes. Better to assume everything is fine and only deal with problems if you have to.

Amelie and Scottish I'm also scared of giving birth en route but I'm fortunate that I'm low risk enough for home birth. My mums second labour was very fast and I dilated very quickly with DS so hopefully this one will just fall out!


----------



## stripeycat5

Amelie and Scottish I would love it my I laboured as quickly as you two did this time! There was so much messing about last time - I lost count of how many internals I had yuck. I would also like to labour for as long as possible at home but my hospital is nearly an hours drive. I am waiting to hear from the consultant to see whether they would be happy for me to be at the mw led unit or if I need to go straight to the DGH which is nearly an hour away. 

Have been shopping today, DH keeps on asking what I want for Christmas and I haven't got a clue! So he said he will take me to London to see a show and to stay in a hotel for the night. Fine by me!&#9786;&#65039; x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My first labour was 36 hours - my second actual labour was 1hr 16mins!

Both inductions though.


----------



## Scottish

Oh that's quick Amelie! Yikes 

myfirst was long as well 15 hours but a natural labour and second was about 4.5 Hours all In all so maybe we heading to a super quick one for us this time :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I don't mind as long as its calm, I just want calm.

I'd happily have an epic 4 day pessary induction as long as it was relaxed and the baby was happy. I am more patient now than I was with DD1.


----------



## stripeycat5

I completely agree Amelie - I also want a calm birth with me in charge as much as possible. I felt so distanced from it all last time (wasn't induced but already dilated when they gave me my first sweep on my due date and went into labour that night). I want peace to do what my body needs to do as naturally as possible so fingers crossed and hopefully no epidural and episiostomy this time..


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is a tough one for me - if I was low risk I'd probably want a home birth - I tend do be quite 'natural' in my approach with my other kids. 

Unfortunately because of my GD I sort of don't have faith in my body - my body is doing something that doesn't harm me but only affects the baby :cry:

As much as my gut says 'go all natural' my brain is aware that naturally my body is creating a dangerous situation for me and baby? So I guess I am a good case of why medical intervention is needed sometimes.

With DD2 I had 2 sweeps before being induced but they didn't change much - I lost a lot of plug that was it. I will probably have sweeps again if I have a set induction date planned.

I didn't have to have an epi or episiostomy with DD2 but had all of that (and forceps) with DD1. 

I think you have to try and stay informed but open minded - I am trying to this time. I badly want to make it to 40 weeks like I did with DD2 but if I need medication to keep Penelope safe then I'll do that and I honestly believe I will make the best decision at the time for me, her and my family with regards to getting her out!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- That's frustrating! I really don't understand sometimes why in-laws have such trouble respecting your wishes. I agree that pregnancy hormones certainly don't help matters!
I almost lost it on a group of moms at story time today. I just had to keep my mouth shut because if I had opened it, I probably would have gotten myself kicked out of story time for saying something bad. I think hormones just elevate everything.

Stripeycat- I want the same thing. Hoping for no epidural or episiotomy this time. Let's hope we all get the best birth experience possible for us!


----------



## Button#

If I was in your shoes Amelie I would do the same. I agree it's best to go into labour with an open mind, I'll have a hospital bag packed incase I need to transfer and obviously if baby isn't playing properly I may not even get to even try for a home birth. My ideal with DS was for a water birth in the birthing centre and that ended up in an episiotamy and ventouse. Whatever is needed to get baby safely into the world. 

Mind you I won't be staying an extra night in hospital just because they've forgotten about me again!


----------



## Button#

Rebecca that would be a little bit funny getting kicked out of storytime, can you imagine your LO telling your OH about it when he got home, mine always drops me in it if I let him watch a bit too much tv or if I let him have a naughty treat to eat!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oh I know he'd tell on me straight away! He would probably think I was funny.


----------



## Beanonorder

All this labour talk! I'm trying not to think about it because the memories from dd keep flooding back and scares me! I'm just praying for a better experience than last time. 

I actually dreamt I went into labour last night. I went to the hospital and was put on a bed on the A&E (like you see in Greys anatomy) and they just left me there. My labour seemed to stop but they wouldn't let me out. Next thing they come and tell me there is some disease going round so they need to swap my bum to check if I've been exposed! As they're getting ready to do it all my students arrived to see me and I kept telling them I needed privacy. I was mortified. Then dd fell out of bed so I woke up! Not cool...


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern, I am definitely going to look for that book. I must have had 15 internal checks during the 20 hours I was in labor. I hated it & at the time I had no idea how greatly they were increasing the risk of infection! I wonder if it's different now (since our girls are close in age, seems to me a lot has changed). 

Beanonorder I'm with you dreading labor based on my last experience. At least we know the second time is almost always much better! :hugs:

Had our 20-week scan today. Everything looked good to me, but I also have no idea what I'm looking at.  What was awful though was I came very close to blacking out in the middle. I assume it was from being too flat on my back. I got nauseous & lightheaded and my head filled with pressure to the point where my ears were plugged. Had to do the rest lying on my side. Scary! Hoping it didn't hurt bean. I still feel crappy now! But baby looked great, little heart beating away, and private tech was right at 16 weeks, definitely a boy. The tech said, "I'm glad you wanted to know, because that would have been a hard one to keep from you!" :haha:


----------



## northern_me

Tara, I hope so! I'm after gathering that North Americans have some of the longest labours and most interventions due to hospital procedures. 

I'm aboriginal and although I'm not fully living a traditional lifestyle, I'm also not necessarily into embracing all medical procedures that people seem to deem necessary for you. I figure if my ancestors could birth with no hospitals and epidurals and whatnot, I can probably manage it in a hospital being supervised by a medical team on standby.


----------



## maggz

Preach it northern! I think the c-section rate here is also much higher because most hospitals (here in Cali at least) don't have midwives but just doctors attending births. Midwives tend to be more into letting nature take its course. Which is why I'm terrified of giving birth here as opposed to back home. But I'm gonna try and stay strong...


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: Thank you for your wishes :hugs: Hourly internals sounds really brutal! I don't think mine were painful...just uncomfortable. I hope your 2nd labor is much better.

Christina: LOL! I do get some "you walk like a pregnant person" too now and then! 

Rebecca: I think it's good that you've opted to only take genetic counseling if there's a reason to. There's no proof it's even needed!

Northern: I will definitely look into reading that book, thank you :) 

maggz: Those pains sound awful and exactly like how it used to be with me last pregnancy. I hope they ease up soon.

kristy: Good luck on your scan!

Amelie: At my old hospital they didn't do internals that often... at night before the tablet went in, in the morning when the dr came, then at 11 when I finally asked for epi, then 2 hrs later when I told them I think I need to push lol. 

Button: Congrats on being halfway through!

Scottish: Wow that's really fast!! My induction went by fast too but not that fast :haha:


Going in with an open mind is something that I am strugging with this time round. My labor with dd was perfect except for being too drowsy to push because of the pethidine, but even then it put me in a high. Earlier in the pregnancy I used to say I think I'll be okay with a c-section but right now I'm 100% sure I won't be. I want a calm labor and I don't want to not have awareness of what's going on. I've not ruled out epidural but at this hospital (different than my last one) we really have to stand our grounds for epi as they don't encourage it and it's not as available as in my last hospital. So I have to be okay with not having it. This hospital though has a high c-section and intervention rate even though they don't encourage epidurals which is odd.

I think I might have a uti. I thought it was a vaginal type of burn and I saw the dr for it...she did a swab. but now I'm sure that the burn isn't vaginal at all. been having lower pelvic pains too. I was telling DH I'm tired of having to go to the hospital, anomaly scan was last week and then I went for the swab 2 days ago. I don't feel like I want to go in to get checked for a uti. he said just wait it out then it might just go away. it won't though that I know for sure.


----------



## xkirstyx

For everyone not on fb. I had scan last night and everything looks fine. Need to go for a re scan in two weeks coz she couldn't see the heart full on only from the side but she said from what she could see it all looked fine x


----------



## Perplexed

Glad to hear your scan wenter well kristy. 

The pain became a bit too much for me and I ended up going in...they referred me to an ob who did a u/s and ordered labs. She said there are contractions but possibly caused by the uti. They'll get back to me tomorrow about antibiotics if needed.

I'm kind of surprised how much my BP fluctuates. It was 101/72 a few days ago when I went for the swab. Then 132/80 today.


----------



## Button#

Glad your scan went well Kirsty, even if baby was being uncooperative!

Sorry you're having a rough time perplexed.


----------



## northern_me

I feel like I'm entering a stage of extreme fatigue again. I just slept 9.5hrs and it killed me to wake up. So extremely tired.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- That's a crazy dream! I'm sure you were so glad to wake up from that to find it wasn't real. I had a dream last night that I had my 2 kids and I kept forgetting to take care of the baby because I was so busy with my son. These dreams are something else.

Perplexed- Sorry to hear about your uti. I hope it clears up soon. I've been really trying to actively prevent one because I heard they can be easier to get when you are pregnant. I am not sure exactly why though. I am glad you were able to get checked out for it.

Kirsty- I am so glad your scan went well.

Maggz- I do feel that many U.S. hospitals make it very difficult for women to have babies. I was very lucky last time in that my doctor was different from most and she was honestly more like a midwife than an OB. At the hospital I am at, they have two options for pregnant women. You can choose to be seen by doctors or you can take the midwife route. This time, since I was unimpressed with every other doctor I met while in labor with my son, I am going the midwife route. They just built a brand new hospital and with it they have added on 3 new midwives. They all do deliveries except the first one I saw. So, I am seeing progress here! I hope this starts to become more of a standard for all hospitals. 

Northern- I have also been feeling more fatigued lately! I wonder if it is some hormonal surge. I hope it passes soon for you.

I am 22 weeks today! Yay! :happydance: I was ready to be done with that last week for sure. Now just 2 weeks until VDay...c'mon Vday! Baby Holly was kicking last night and you could see it on the outside for sure. I took out my phone to record it, but she stopped every time!


----------



## Christina86

I have fallen behind on reading the forum (stupid papers and studying for finals!) So I will just say, I hope everyone is doing well!! =)


----------



## northern_me

Got my papers today for gestational diabetes testing. I'm showing no symptoms but it's just that time! Can't believe I'm at this point


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern you're only a few days away from v day! How exciting. I need to remember to phone and make my appointment for next week. I really didn't enjoy the diabetes test last time so not looking forward to it. 

Rebecca I could also see baby kicks from the outside last night. I was really surprised to see them already! He really is moving a lot more now so I'm enjoying that. 

I met a new friend who lives in my area. Her and one of her friends are coming for dinner tonight.

Three weeks til Christmas!! Yay!


----------



## northern_me

Just bought 24 charlie bananas diapers. So excited.


----------



## maggz

Yay for new friends beanonorder! :) 

What's v day?

21 weeks - yay! That lady in the what to expect videos is so cheesy haha I almost can't watch the videos, so many puns... :dohh:


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: vday is viability day. It's at 24 weeks. That's where baby has a chance of surviving if born early. For some reason I always thought it was 27 weeks and not 24.

My milestones are like this:
22 weeks- start of 6th month and maximum of 20 weeks till baby is born
24 weeks- viability
27 weeks- start of 3rd tri 
30 weeks- start shopping for baby
34 weeks- pack my hospital bag
35 weeks- wash baby's clothes and pack his hospital bag
36 weeks- start of 9th month

It's going really fast for me. I can't believe I'm at 21+ now.


----------



## Beanonorder

Pumping didn't work out too well for me last time so it has made me reluctant to spend a fortune on a good pump this time. But at the same time I really want breastfeeding to work out better. Luckily I found someone selling a medela swing electric pump for a quarter of the price so I've snapped it up. One of my colleagues is going to pick it up for me because he lives in the complex right next door to the seller. But it really has had all three (me, seller and colleague) in hysterics at the whole idea that the seller will be meeting a strange man with a moustache outside a subway exit to give him a second hand breast pump!! Thankfully my colleague is not at all phased at doing this for me and it saves me a huge trip! 

Appointment made for next week. I'm pretty sure they'll do a scan too so will be nice to see baby again and discover just how big he has gotten. 

I have now found that if I sit for too long I end up so stiff in my hips, thighs and groin! When I get up it feels like I've been riding a horse for two days and I walk like a cowboy! 
It's going to be a long 4 months!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder - That's great that you got a good deal on a breast pump! I loved my medela pump last time. I am hoping to not have to pump as much this time. But I had done it last time when my son had such a huge reflux issue that I wanted to see how much he was keeping down. It was a great pump. I will certainly use it again this time if I need to pump for any reason. 

Perplexed- Thanks for the breakdown of milestones. I hadn't even realized that 22 weeks was the start of the 6th month. Yay!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: I think the start of the months varies from place to place. My OBs count it by date. So I would enter a new month on the 16th (due date being the 15th) of every month but there are calendars in different places online that count it differently. I am going by the weeks rather than dates as it's easier for me, lol.

Bean: Glad you found a nicely priced breastpump! I think it is funny that the pump is going to be picked up by a guy...but not really that weird haha.


----------



## Beanonorder

My new pram/stroller arrived. And I absolutely love it! Considering I ordered it online without actually seeing it in real life I am beyond pleased. Dd loves it too. I'll be using it for her until baby arrives. 

Not too much left for me to get now: basinett, new crib mattress, some clothes, mobile, maybe some bottles and nappies. I think that's all.


----------



## northern_me

I think she's prying my pelvis apart. I have never had so much pain. It's like my right hip and I guess my pubic bone really low in the front is detaching. I can't lift my legs or turn over. Last night was from hell.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- That sounds excruciating! I am so sorry you are in so much pain. When is your doctor's appointment? I hope you can find some relief!


----------



## Tove

Hi everyone. Sorry I havent been around much lately - I have so much to do I just dont have the time to go online even though I love this site!

All this talk about labour... Im sticking my head in the sand a little longer and not thinking about it ;)

Lately I have been getting bad hip/back/leg pain so I saw a physiotherapist for it and she gave me some good tips on how to get in and out of bed and to avoid stairs when possible. I have also bought a special type of belt to keep my pelvis together, I hope it helps.

I also noticed that my abdominal muscles are beginning to separate which freaked me out!! I got so depressed about my body which seems to be deteriorating so I spent the rest of that evening crying. Blah!

23 weeks today, yay :)

Beanonorder, yay for a new stroller/pram! We are picking up ours soon too!

Rebecca, I hope and think everything will look ok at your ultrasound! Sounds very good that you got them to schedule the counselling for after the exam since you might not even need it!!


----------



## northern_me

RebeccaR19 said:


> Northern- That sounds excruciating! I am so sorry you are in so much pain. When is your doctor's appointment? I hope you can find some relief!

I was at the doctor yesterday and she told me it's "normal". I don't think she was understanding how serious this is because it certainly doesn't feel normal. I see my GP on the 15th.


----------



## Lithodora

That hip/pelvic pain is sciatica usually, it is very common, but incredibly painful. I have a bit of it myself, it was agony last week, but as I've had it before pre pregnancy I'm A. a bit used to it and B. able to relieve it some bit with stretches, heat pack and pillows. 

Physio or massage would be good for it.


----------



## northern_me

I'm wondering if it's not SPD since it hurts so much in the front too.


----------



## maggz

Could it be pelvic girdle pain northern? It's hormone related so you can't really do much for it but strengthening your lower back and pelvis area should help a little... 

I don't remember if I mentioned this before, but I really feel like my doctor doesn't listen to me. She completely brushed off my concerns about back pain and always asks me twice each appointment if I'm taking my vitamins! I'm like damn it woman can you focus for the 3 minutes that you're in the room with me?! She's nice, but it's frustrating. DH told me I should tell her next time that I shoot my vitamins down with vodka in the morning and see if she'd notice :rofl:


----------



## Perplexed

I'm sorry about how much pain you're in, Northern. I hope your gp takes you seriously. 

Tove: happy 23 weeks!

Maggz: lol!! It seems like your Dr is programmed to ask about those vitamins. I think a lot of them are.


----------



## maggz

That's what it seems like... not impressed though. Haha.


----------



## Christina86

Northern- I'm sorry about how much pain you're in. I hope you find some relief soon. 

I am also going to stick my head in the sand and not think about labor for a while. The thought makes me nervous right now. I'm Just content and want to not remind myself that the baby has to actually .. Well come out. lol. 

I'm guessing baby shifted a bit =[ I felt a few small flutters yesterday but nothing much. The day before it felt like a ton of rolling. I need to remind myself that I'm still only in my 19th week and that the anterior placenta may make it hard to feel baby if baby isn't in the right position. I felt Myself starting to worry that something was wrong. Keep telling myself baby is fine! =]


----------



## Button#

Sounds painful Northern. This pregnancy is really putting you through if.

Put up my Christmas decs yesterday, DS loves it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I just heard from the nurse. QUAD screening results came back and she said they were all negative!! :happydance:


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, awesome!! 

Button pregnancy kicks my ass. Both times now.


----------



## xkirstyx

Sorry you're in so much pain northern. I always end up with really bad spd. I could hardly walk up the stairs my last pregnancy. I can feel it slowing starting up again the last couple of days. Dreading how painful it will end up this time!

This group has got so quiet! Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Christina86

I read but haven't really said much other than this morning. I'm taking a quick break. I have finals next week so my eyes have been glued to my study guides and textbooks. =]


----------



## Kalabear

Excellent news Rebecca!!


----------



## maggz

Awesome Rebecca! :dance:

Christina I'm with you on trying not to think about the delivery, it makes me very nervous. And finals too! Only 2 weeks left to survive!


----------



## Kalabear

Sorry I've been so quiet. Been fighting this flu cold thing for a week....I just wish it would go. My DS had it and gave it to me. I'm sick of being sick :( sorry for the whine. 
Our dog had to go to the vet yesterday from vomiting and diarrhea. Ugh I just want my house to be healthy again!!


----------



## Button#

Yay Rebecca!

I feel like I haven't got much going on until my scan on Monday. Then I'll hopefully know the sex and can start planning a bit more.


----------



## Christina86

maggz said:


> Awesome Rebecca! :dance:
> 
> Christina I'm with you on trying not to think about the delivery, it makes me very nervous. And finals too! Only 2 weeks left to survive!

Ugh...finals! Mine are all next week. I have 6 total finals. 1 on Tuesday, FOUR on Thursday, and 1 on Friday. I should tell them I can't take finals because stress is bad for the baby and these tests (and 4 page study guides for 2 classes) are causing me stress:haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

It is such a relief to have negative results even if it is just saying what my risk is. It just gives me some of that reassurance that helps. Next big thing is to get the level II ultrasound out of the way and hope it goes great.

Kalabear- I am sorry to hear you are feeling sick. I hope you can get plenty of rest and get to feeling better soon!

I figured maybe the thread was quiet because of the time of year. It seems that life gets crazy between Thanksgiving and Christmas here. I was at Walmart last night to pick up a toy I ordered online for my son, and geez it was busy. A trip that should have taken me no more than 30 minutes took me an hour! I was so impatient by the time I was done there (and also really exhausted by it all). 

Maggz- I am sorry your doctor is so inattentive. That has to be frustrating! I think your husband's suggestion is hilarious! If I felt like my doctor wasn't listening to me, I'd ask for someone else. 

So I haven't craved chips and salsa nearly as much as I did in the first trimester. I was eating it daily in the first trimester. But I had the craving again today for lunch. I had grilled chicken, carrots and hummus, and chips and salsa..and as soon as I started eating the chips and salsa, baby Holly started moving a ton! I guess she loves chips and salsa! I thought that was too cute :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, good news on your quad screen! I'm sure the ultrasound will be more good news as well. :)

Northern, I hope you get someone to take your pain seriously and you can find some relief soon. 

Tove, don't be sad about your body (said the girl who has also cried about it!).Your abdominal muscles are designed to split to accommodate pregnancy. It sucks feeling less than your best, but just take care of yourself and try to remember what an amazing thing your body is doing right now. :hugs:

I've been quiet too. I just haven't had too much to say, although I always read everyone's posts. I'm definitely distracted by the holidays and trying to get our presents bought, and second tri feels like such a holding pattern, too. Baby's wiggling around every day and it keeps me quite entertained. I have hip pain & neck pain that's interfering with my sleep, and I have awful headaches every day for some reason--this second tri is much less pleasant than my 2nd tri w/ DD. 

I almost ordered a stroller & car seat the other day, before I realized I was ordering the wrong stroller! Luckily I realized before I hit submit.  So instead I bought him a little newborn-sized footie pajama. :) Other than that, just trying to make it through December with my sanity intact!  

I turn 31 next month. For some reason that seems so much worse than 30. :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had my 20 week scan today - all fine with baby :flower: definitely a girl!

My placenta has moved up and is now left lateral/fundal.

Baby measured between 10th and 15th centile for all measurements except one (width of face) My other girls were small, I'm also small.

The main reason I think is at 12 weeks they bumped my 6 days forward which is impossible! She is within normal range, they weren't concerned at all.

Totally normal amount of fluid and little tummy on the baby so my GD isn't upsetting her for the time being.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Baby :flower:

https://i59.tinypic.com/6omulw.jpg

Me at 20 weeks - sorry it is sideways as usual! Tiny Pic hates my phone!

https://i57.tinypic.com/63y3wk.jpg


----------



## Scottish

Yay I am so happy your results came back good Rebecca! Hope ultrasound goes well xx

Amelie congrats on scan being all good and what a fab bump you have :) 

Hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca so glad your results came back negative! 

Christina and Maggz good luck for your exams! 

Great bump Amelie 

Northern sorry for your current pain. I hope you find a way to manage it. 

Tara if it makes you feel any better I'm already 31! I still find it weird to tell people that. It sounds so much older than I actually feel! 

Not much to report here. I get the results of the ABO testing at my appointment on Wednesday. I'm praying so hard that this little guy doesn't have it. It automatically means a NICU stay and I have no idea how I'm going to afford that. 

Today I'm off to a German Christmas market. I love markets and it will be just what I need to get in the right spirit! Oh, and my boxes I shipped from South Africa are due to arrive next week! I can't wait!


----------



## counting

RebeccaR19 said:


> I just heard from the nurse. QUAD screening results came back and she said they were all negative!! :happydance:

Same thing happened with me, baby has a marker making him higher risk, but even with that added in my screening was still very low risk :). Glad to hear the same for you.


----------



## maggz

Dang Christina 6 finals!! I only have 3, cause one of my classes was fast track so I finished it in October. One of my finals is a take home, the professor gives it to us next Tuesday and we bring it back a week later! :haha: The other ones are hard though I'm gonna have to study hard. 

Thanks Rebecca, I just don't feel like changing docs. I might not get her for the birth anyways. I do wanna make appointments with the other docs in the clinic so I can meet them all in case they'll be there for the delivery. 

Amelie - what does that mean about your placenta? 
You look so good girl!! :flower: Glad baby girl is doing good! 

Beanonorder what's ABO? Hope it all goes well :) 
German Christmas market must be so fun! I would love to go to one we don't have any Christmas stuff at all. Every time I look at decorations I get a small anxiety attack lol there's so much to choose from... :haha:

Not much happening here either, my left-side back pain is going lower and lower into my buttock every time I go to work :/ I can't afford to take time off though, I'm being moved over to server soon and I need them tips!!! 

I met a couple of expectant moms on what to expect, they're in the same area so we're gonna meet up on Tuesday! I hope they're nice lol I would kill for some friends around here.

I felt like my bump was so big today then I took a pic and I was like that's all?! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1803.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I'm so glad your results were good! 

Kala I hope you all feel better soon and your dog is okay. 

My anatomy scan is Monday finally and I can't wait. Just hope all is good with baby Blaze. I think he must finally be getting stronger because I've been feeling him more the last few days. Still no bump though thanks to being overweight. I feel like I just look like I've gained weight. 

Started putting up the tree today, tested all the lights and they worked then when I got them on and plugged them in half a strand was burned out. I tried replacing the bulbs but it didn't wkem. Guess I'll have to go get new ones. Wish I coult get up in the attic to get my Christmas stuff. I don't use my good decorations as I have a crazy cat who knocks the tree over but I kind of want to try it this year.


----------



## GreyGirl

Has everyone got their Christmas trees up? We're waiting till the 4 birthdays this month are done


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggi it's called ABO I compatibility. It is very similar to rhesus negative but happens to moms with o positive blood. So I'm o positive and dh is a positive. Unlike rhesus negative it can occur in first pregnancies and there is no greater or less chance of getting it in subsequent pregnancies. It results in the baby being severely jaundiced (dd was seriously yellow!) and anemic. Western countries seem to claim there is no way to diagnose it before birth but the Chinese hospital successfully diagnosed last time and they had no problem doing a test for me now. 

We left the house at 10 this morning and it's almost 7pm and we've only just got to the apartment. I am absolutely exhausted and know I have overdone it. I'm sore!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz, it just means the placenta is to the left side of my uterus, kind of half of it right at the top (fundal) and the rest of it down the the left hand side (lateral)

It is fine, no issues as long as not low.


----------



## Christina86

Yesterday wore me out! I was up at 4am due to not being able to sleep. I did some studying. Put our tree up. Cooked 6 lasagnas. Cleaned the house. More studying. Finished prepping food. Took dog to groomer and picked her up. Christmas party- ppl didn't leave until like 10:30!!! I passed out by 11ish but being up that early and going to bed that late was harsh. 

I've also been coughing pretty bad and have that odd feeling I am getting sick sick. It feels like I'm going to need my inhaler. That usually ends up being bronchitis/ phnemonia during the winter which I get easily bc of being asthmatic. I sure hope it passes bc I don't want to be sick while pregnant! I've done pretty good so far!!


----------



## northern_me

Hope you feel better Christina!

I haven't been around as much either. I'm super busy being between two houses. We are living in OH's sisters house for 3 years while she is in Qatar, but she is coming home for Christmas next week. We have been frantic trying to clean it to her standards. I've contemplated bringing in a cleaning service just so she won't complain. She is picky as hell and I'm sure she will find something wrong.


----------



## Button#

Greygirl I've got mine up!

Hope you feel better soon Christina.

I would hire someone Northern, save you some worry and effort.

I had my first pregnancy yoga class today and I enjoyed it although it was rather gentle compared to the body balance classes I used to go to. I also defrosted my freezer today so I'm obviously getting my energy levels back.


----------



## RebeccaR19

GreyGirl- Our tree has been up since the day after Thanksgiving. We aren't going to be here on Christmas this year. We are leaving on December 20th to see family for Christmas. So, we wanted to start early to have time to enjoy our tree.

Button- I am so glad that you were able to do yoga. It has been doing wonders for me! But it's funny how different each class is. They only offer it on Monday and Friday, so I do it 2 days a week. On Monday, I was starting to feel like it was getting so challenging that I wouldn't be able to keep it up much longer. But then on Friday, it was a piece of cake and I felt like I hardly worked out! HA! I've never done body balance. That sounds interesting.

Dini- Good to see you! I don't know if you mentioned the name before and I forgot or if you just slipped that in there in your last post ;) but I really like the name Blaze!

I went to a Sh'Bam and Zumba dance class this morning. It was a big kick-off thing mainly to boost interest in Sh'Bam since it's new. It was 90 minutes and I knew that going into it. I figured I'd stay for 45 minutes (which is the duration of my normal Sh'Bam class), but I did the whole 90 minutes! I couldn't believe it! I stopped for water every 15 minutes and maybe that's how I made it through. I usually don't stop for water until after 30 minutes. My body is exhausted, but I am so glad I went. Now my husband and I are going out for our anniversary tonight!


----------



## Button#

Rebecca - the body balance classes were a mixture of yoga, Pilates and tai chi. It was quite a pacy class compared to regular yoga classes and I used to love it afterwards because you felt all stretched out. I think it's the lack of core work in the pregnancy yoga class that makes me feel it was a bit gentle, I'm going to stick with it though as I liked the teacher and the other ladies who were taking the class.


----------



## northern_me

You guys, I just bought the CUTEST stuff at a craft fair. Cheeky Monster Clothes cupcake leggings and those bibs that look like scarves. I'm so ready for this baby to make her way here!


----------



## MrsA22

Today was our gender reveal party. It went great. The theme was "Lures or "Lace". I should join the fb group to share pics. We are having....a girl!!! We are STUNNED. We were convinced it was going to be a boy from the beginning. We have a girl name list but never took it seriously and focused on boys name(Bennett William) We are still in shock. Happy still but surprised!


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I thik I mentioned it as a name on our list before we knew it was a boy. I don't know if I did after lol. But thanks!! 

Christina hope you feel better! My tree is up just have to finish decorating it tomorrow.


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a pink bump Mrs A22

Northern I had loads of those scarf bibs with DS, they look so cute and they were much better than normal bibs.

I'm off to a museum today which has a Christmas market, hoping to pick up a few nice bits and have a hot chocolate and a mince pie.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies sorry u haven't posted for a few days have been reading though. DS has had a nasty cough and a temp so we have been quite worried about him - he seemed to get worse yesterday so was all prepared to take him to the out of hours GP this am but he seemed to be better eating and also playing a little bit. It has left me quite tired and I am meant to be working tomorrow so may ring my boss tonight and take tomorrow off so I can recover a little bit too. 

Bubba has been moving around loads and def can feel him/her on the outside. It is so different being pregnant the 2nd time as I feel like I forget I am pregnant most of the time! (Until I look down that is &#128521;). I have been lucky as u have been so well in the grand scheme of things. I have been feeling a bit dizzy this time and my BP was 110/57 last week which is low for me.

Congratulations Mrs A22 on the pink bump!

Rebecca - you are so good exercising so much. Unfortunately where we live going to classes is a 20 mile round trip for the ones I would be able to go to and then a lot of them are in the evening which with OH working aren't suitable. Before this pregnancy I was working hard on getting fit so miss the exercise tbh!

Button - we went to the Birmingham Christmas market last year and really enjoyed it. Makes it feel really Christmassy &#9786;&#65039;. I want to book us onto the steam train that runs from our village to the nearest town and back to meet Santa! Hope DS is better by then.

Sorry I haven't replied to everyone it is difficult to see past posts on my phone x


----------



## Kalabear

Yay! Congrats on the pink bump Mrs.A! What did you do for a gender reveal? 

We are starting to get healthier at our house thankfully! I hope it stays away for Christmas! 

We have decided on the name Louis Thomas but can't decide on the spelling. My husband wants Louis and I want Louie. He says that my version is a nickname haha and I say his version, in the US, will be pronounced Lewis. I'm sure we will figure it out eventually haha.


----------



## Christina86

20 weeks today! 
I was excited because I've felt some movement down low again the last two days. Not too much but it helps to know things are ok. 

Def not feeling well still =[


----------



## northern_me

It should get better soon Christina! 

I think OH and I are going to abandon ship and stay with my parents over Christmas. His sister has me driven insane. I think I'm going to send a cleaning service in and avoid her as much as possible until she goes back to Qatar. She is just the most ridiculous human being.


----------



## Dini

Northern I'm so sorry she is driving you crazy!! 

Christina congrats on 20wks!

Good to see you stripey!

Button I hope you had a lovely time today. 

Afm, I've been busy. I finished decorating the tree but wasn't satisfied. I have lots of decorations in the attic but it's scary and dangerous up there but I went up myself anyway. Only got a few things down though but I am glad I did. I got two wreaths hung outside and a pretty garland I forgot I had hung up as well as a bunch of other stuff and now I'm tired lol. 

Anyone else not in the mood to shop for Christmas? I ordered two gifts online and bought one yesterday but that's all I've done and I just don't feel like shopping at all.


----------



## sharnw

Happy 20 weeks Christina :)


----------



## Button#

Happy 20 weeks Christina!

Dini I did all mine a while ago because I knew I would feel like shopping now.

I have my anomaly scan in 3 hours!


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry I've been mia again for so long. This is such a busy month for us (not even counting Christmas), on Thursday my LO is 2, the Thursday after, myself, my twin and my husband turn 30! So planning activities and parties and food, etc...then after I can concentrate on Christmas! 
How are you all? Getting lots of movement? Mine was getting more regular then over the stressful weekend, felt them a lot less and nearly went to hospital, but they picked up. 
I'm off work today I'm off work with a headache, and hubby and daughter have gone to work - I can't remember the last time I was home alone! 
My friend has just lost her baby at around 10 weeks. It's her 3rd loss and she has 1 daughter...she's upset and I don't think she wants to try again. We're really close, but last time she had a lost and I was pregnant with dd, it definitely hurt us a bit, I hope it doesn't again :(


----------



## Beanonorder

Shame greygirl I imagine that must be so hard to deal with! I hope you can find a way to be there for her. 

Button good luck for your scan! Looking forward to an update. 

I've done a little Christmas shopping. Don't really have many people to buy for... I got dd a beanbag chair. It arrived today and I'm already dying to give it to her! 

My friend had her baby last Thursday and my Co teacher went off on maternity leave on Friday. I'm so jealous. I'm trying not to wish time away but it's so hard right now. I want to enjoy my last pregnancy but to be honest I want it to be next year. I'm really heart sore at the moment. I'm stuck between really missing my dh and seriously resenting him. When he left he said it was about working on our issues and finding himself and that he would be focusing on work and didn't want to be going out or anything and he would be here to see dd as much as possible. But in reality he comes once during the week and once on the weekend. And then tells me stories of how he's been going out and the people he's been going with. He complains about how hard it is not seeing dd but I just don't get if he has the time and energy to go it with these other people why can't he come here instead. Being tired and busy is always his excuse. And he hasn't done a single thing towards working on us. 
I'm sorry, I said I wasn't going to bring this stuff up again but I just need to get it off my chest. I don't know of why I'm having such a hard time right now.


----------



## Button#

That must be so hard to deal with Beanonorder. He seems to want to have his cake and eat it. Get sympathy from you an everyone for how hard done by he is by having to work so hard and missing his daughter and at the same time have a fun social life which he can boast to you about. I can't remember if you said in a previous post but will he commit to some sort of counselling to give you a chance to explain how this is making you feel?


----------



## Beanonorder

He originally agreed to counselling then he said no. And then when we were discussing how this separation would work I said that before any final decision is made about our relationship the least he can do is go for counselling. So he agreed to that and said maybe even in a couple of months. But if/when it'll happen I have no idea.


----------



## Button#

I hope he goes for it.

AFM add me to the pink bumps! She looked great although in true awkward baby style she was lying face down so he couldn't see the heart. I've got a scan in two weeks to check the heart and then they'll scan me again at 32 weeks because I have a low lying placenta.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on the :pink: bump Button! Awkward little girl aready is sounds like.

Bean - I don't honestly know what to say, it makes me feel so sad for your situation. He sounds like he is in a very selfish and self centered place at the moment.

:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats in being pink button! Great news.


----------



## northern_me

Congrats! Another pink bump!

Beanonorder, talk about it all you want here. That is incredibly rough and you're dealing with it much better than I would be. Hopefully the new year brings fresh beginnings. 

I called in late to work this morning. Sleep is impossible due to the pain I'm in at night. DD was up throwing up all night but I think it was because she had eggnog for the first time and it didn't sit well with her. It's also -23 degrees celcius here right now and I'm done with winter already.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Button- Congratulations on your girl :pink:!! How exciting!

Beanonorder- I am sorry to hear about what you are going through with your husband. I do hope he ends up going to counseling with you to work things out. I agree that you shouldn't feel bad about talking about it on here if you need to. Sometimes you just need to get things out. My thoughts are with you and I really hope he comes around.

Northern- I hope your daughter starts to feel better soon! I also hope you can get relief for your pain. It sounds awful.

GreyGirl- Sorry to hear about your friend. I know it must be tough for her, and I hope it doesn't hurt your friendship. I am doing pretty good. I am feeling movement pretty much constantly. She kicked my husband quite a few times last night. I feel her move around the clock. So, I am guessing that she must just be a very active sleeper.

Christina- Happy 20 weeks!

AFM- I am really super tired today. I slept great last night, took a nap yesterday, and slept great the night before that. But it was the night prior to that that I didn't sleep well. I managed 6 rough hours of sleep. I tried to take a nap the next day (Saturday) and I just couldn't fall asleep. That's the night we went out for our anniversary, and we had a fantastic time. But I came home and just crashed. Then after my nap yesterday, I woke up feeling like I'd been drinking all weekend. 
Today, I am officially exactly 4 months away from my due date. I have realized that I am just very antsy to make it to 24 weeks. I was feeling like week 22 is going by fast as I'll be 23 weeks in just 2 days. But I keep thinking, "Ugh just let the 23rd week get out of the way!" I want to get to VDay so bad!
I also feel WAY ahead this pregnancy. I'm already struggling with going to the bathroom a lot. Sometimes, I'm back to having to pee every 30 minutes! Plus, intense hunger is striking. I was SO hungry last night. I ate an apple (which usually takes care of any hunger I have) and then I was still very hungry. I ended up having a bite-sized twix bar before bed. And then I was kicking myself wondering why I didn't just snack on some raw baby carrots before bed. I'd have been filled up just the same without the extra sugar. Oh well! I just don't remember feeling like this until the last month of my pregnancy last time. I'm hoping it doesn't intensify from here on out. I don't like feeling ahead of my due date without actually being ahead of my due date. It would be one thing if baby ended up measuring ahead, but she is right at it or behind it every time.


----------



## Perplexed

I wrote a response and then it disappeared!! I didn't post but I tabbed into another browser window and then this one disappeared! 

Bean: I am so sorry for your struggles with DH. I hope he goes for the counseling and makes effort on working on your relationship. 

Button: Congrats on your :pink: bump!

Northern: Can't they sign you off work or something if you're in that much pain?

Rebecca: I know what you mean about feeling ahead this pregnancy. I didn't feel ahead in terms of the baby's movements as I actually felt them later this time. But the bladder pressure and the cramps...some of these things I only felt later on which is so weird!


----------



## Christina86

This morning I attempted to get a little more sleep. But I flipped over and was on my stomach. Every few minutes I get this poking feeling on my right side-- around where I've felt movement before. I'm assuming it's the baby. It actually hurts a little when those feelings come. Must be stronger than what I've been used to in the past weeks. 

Beanonorder- I hope your dh comes around and goes to counseling and begins to work on things 

Button- congrats on your girl! 

I read the other posts and now can't remember what I read. I'll respond to more when I'm back at my computer and not on my phone. =]


----------



## maggz

Greygirl - I hope it doesn't affect your relationship with your friend, that would suck :( Maybe just give her time while you are pregnant to grieve, it will probably be hard for her to look at you and always compare "If I hadn't lost mine I'd be this big by now..." etc... 

Button congrats on your baby girl! :) Haha awkward baby fashion, that's funny. We're going back for a scan as well I guess cause they didn't see something. Can't remember what it was though. 

Beanonorder, don't hesitate to post on here when you feel down or talk about your relationship. He really does seem like he's in a selfish place right now. How long since he moved out? Can you try to be more demanding that he take your daughter x days or spend x time with you both? Remind him that the separation was meant for you to be able to work on things?
Either way I hope he comes around and realizes how much he is missing by not being there. 

Rebecca sorry you're so uncomfortable already. I don't know what to say to help - but I too feel like time is dragging. 

AFM I'm feeling good, nothing major, my back pain comes and goes but mostly goes thankfully :) I've made sure not to do the floors and such at work. 
I'm a little stressed for my math final that's next week, I need a C in that class for it to be transferable, and if I don't get it I'm gonna have to sit the class for an entire semester again and screw up my whole plan cause it's a prereq for another math class that I also need. Math is not my thing in case you're wondering :/ 
DH brought his friend's dog home for us to babysit for a month or so and I'm so looking forward to her being out of here. Makes me realize how awesome our dog is! She's a tiny little thing and pees and shits everywhere, it's driving me mad. Thankfully DH realizes that she is his responsibility since it was his decision to bring her so he mostly takes care of it, but I'm home a lot more than he is so it automatically falls on me a lot of the time. 
Not much else going on here except I'm now able to see baby move from the outside, he was having a party in there yesterday it was pretty cool!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz I hate other peoples' dogs :haha: I hope that one settles down for you! How fun to be feeling lots of movement! I love it!

Beanonorder you can always talk to us about what you're going through! I can't imagine how hard it must be and I honestly can't comprehend what's going through your husband's mind taking this time away from you just to pretend he's single and free while you have to deal with everything on your own. I wish I could give you a real hug but in the meantime :hugs: I hope he comes around soon. 

Dini, I'm the opposite--I was really excited to do our Christmas shopping, I think because I've been so unsure about baby shopping! Have our Christmas shopping almost completely done already. 

I just ordered our travel system! Anyone who is interested in the Chicco brand (we used it with DD and loved it and their 30 lb. car seat is rated very highly), their online shop has a 20% off sale today plus free shipping with the code JINGLE--I saved $87 on the set. I got a new teal & grey color which I'm excited about! :) Okay sorry, I'm totally not hocking car seats over here... it's just the first major purchase and I'm getting excited finally! :D We also started a registry to keep track of everything we need. It's a lot of fun picking things out! :thumbup:

Now then, I haven't done a belly pic since 12 weeks!! So here is me at 21 weeks:


OMG Can you believe how far along we all are? I'm kind of freaking out! :haha:


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed said:


> I wrote a response and then it disappeared!! I didn't post but I tabbed into another browser window and then this one disappeared!
> 
> Bean: I am so sorry for your struggles with DH. I hope he goes for the counseling and makes effort on working on your relationship.
> 
> Button: Congrats on your :pink: bump!
> 
> Northern: Can't they sign you off work or something if you're in that much pain?
> 
> Rebecca: I know what you mean about feeling ahead this pregnancy. I didn't feel ahead in terms of the baby's movements as I actually felt them later this time. But the bladder pressure and the cramps...some of these things I only felt later on which is so weird!

The OBGYN told me it's normal when I saw her last Wednesday. I'm going to talk to my GP next Monday though about it. He's known me since I was 11 and knows I don't take advantage of being off sick or anything, so I'm hoping he will realize that it must be serious if I'm wondering about coming off work.


----------



## Dini

Grey I'm sorry about your friend and do hope it doesn't hurt your friendship much. I imagine it's so hard for her right now. 

Bean please don't worry about venting here. That's what we are here for. I'm so sorry he's being selfish. Men can be so pig headed!

Button, congrats on your girl! Girls are catching up I think. 

Northern, I hope your gp has some insight. I just made my chiropractor appt for almost two months from now. My mw offered physical therapy but I wanted to see the chiropractor first. But I also get woken up it seems every 5 min with shooting pain in one or both legs. Doesn't sound like mine is as bad as yours though. 

Tara you look so cute!! We are bump buddies and I am still not showing I just look bloated or fat lol. Thanks for the advice on the travel system. We may start looking this weekend. 

Afm, had my anatomy scan, still a boy! A very stubborn one but he measured perfectly and is weighing in at about 15oz and they saw nothing abnormal. It does make me feel better. Here is a pic, we caught him sucking his thumb again. 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2s7xsvl.jpg


----------



## maggz

Wow Tara you look great! Love your bump :) I've been freaking out too and I don't like thinking about the birth... I sat on the floor the other day with my legs spread apart and just started thinking that I will need to push this baby out right there and I started panicking a little :O 

Dini glad to hear everything is good! Look at that little guy *aw*

We haven't done any baby shopping but I got the Christmas shopping done for my family while my sisters were here so they could take the gifts back. 
I haven't even started looking at travel systems, the whole thing overwhelms me! So many options....


----------



## RebeccaR19

Tara- You look fantastic! 

Dini- I am glad everything is great with your boy. That's a very cute profile picture!

Maggz- I just cracked up at your description of imagining birth. With my son, I didn't avoid thinking about birth at all. In fact, I watched a lot of shows about women in labor, etc. However, it wasn't until I was actually about to give birth that it suddenly occured to me, "There is no easy way for this baby to come out." lol But somehow he did and here I am again!

Northern- If your gp has known you long enough to know you wouldn't exaggerate a problem, then I'd think he should be able to help you. But it's frustrating that the first doctor wouldn't take you seriously enough.

Is anyone else not feeling like preparing for the baby yet? I mean, I have bought a few baby things. But I just don't have that itch to get ready for her yet. I am sure it will probably kick in as my due date approaches. It's different from last time because I was always in some mode to get ready for my son. It just got stronger when nesting kicked in. But this time, I'm just not sweating it. I just keep thinking that all she needs is a place to sleep, something to wear, and diapers (of course milk but that's already in my body being made). I also find myself completely forgetting that anybody might be wanting to give me a baby shower and not factoring that into the time between now and when she arrives.


----------



## beautymyth

I finally found the April group! Hi all I am Jess, due with baby number 2 April 26th... I am from Ontario,Canada and I FINALLY find out on Wednesday what I am having, I feel like the last person who is having a baby in April to find out lol. I am a high risk pregnancy, just like my last but a little more high risk this time around so sadly as much as I don't want it, this will probably be my last baby. 

Hope to be around these forums a little bit more. I found them when I was 4 days late with my period and then pregnancy brain hit and I forgot about them until last night.


----------



## sharnw

Cute pic and glad everything is fine Dini :) 

Rebecca I have not bought 1 thing yet lol. I figured I was having a girl and was planning on using dd's clothes blankets etc... But now I have to do it all over again in blue haha. Towards my 30th week, I'll get a move on :) 

Hi Jess :) congrats on baby 2 :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Welcome Jess! :wave: Glad you found us! Can't wait to hear what you're having! We have been quite boy-heavy in this thread so far, although girls seem to be catching up. :)

Rebecca I didn't have the drive to get ready for this baby either. Still don't, really, so the sudden urge to buy the stroller was actually nice! Now if only I had a strong urge to clean my house and set up his room!  Starting the registry is helping, though. :)


----------



## beautymyth

Thanks ladies! I am actually hoping for a boy as I already have a girl! My other April group is boy heavy as well, but the girls are not catching up lol. 


Again thank you :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome, Jess! Good luck on Wednesday. I hope it goes great!


----------



## Christina86

Hi Jess! Welcome. I'm also due on April 26th! =]


----------



## Dini

Hi Jess glad to have you!! 

Rebecca I haven't bought anything yet and his room is still in process. Got the floor down but so much left to do. I haven't wanted to do any shopping yet because I wanted to wait for this scan and still worry about the what ifs but I think I may start getting ready soon. DH and I talked about browsing babys r us soon and starting a registry and Tara buying her stroller got me looking at those. Man they are pricey!! 

I feel like after the holidays I may get into it more but I'm like you, he needs a place to sleep, clothes and food and diapers.


----------



## Beanonorder

Awesome pic tara! Am I correct in thinking get it was you who was doing the writing thing during November? How did it go? I have a friend who does it every year. She's a fantastic writer! 

Rebecca I completely agree about things happening so much sooner! I had to get up to pee 4 times last night! I have actually spent the last couple of days really stressing about this baby coming early! I just need him to cook until the 28th March. Anytime after that is fine. 

Oh and tara I also heard chicco is a great brand. I almost got one of their travel systems. 
I need to sit down and make a list of what I have and what I still need. I'm also still impatiently waiting for an answer about whether I'll be paid for maternity leave. Now that I have a full time nanny there is no ways I can afford not to be earning and I don't want to lose her. I will be so unhappy if I have to go back to work after a month.


----------



## northern_me

I'm pretty much prepped for baby. I think having 6 years between them gave me plenty of time to think about all the stuff I wanted. Plus, I'm trying to get it all before mat leave.


----------



## Beanonorder

Apparently I missed a whole page of posts! 
Welcome Jess, hope you get your boy! 
Dini very cute picture of your little guy! I'm hoping I'll get a scan tomorrow and get a nice pic.

I want to do shopping for baby but am trying to control myself til January... I also must go through the clothes I have to see what is boy friendly! And then sell all the girls stuff!


----------



## Christina86

When is the best time for a 3d scan. My OB office does 3d/4d scans for $100. Includes the video and tons of pictures. They said to book it between 24-29 weeks. My thought is to do it sooner - at 24 weeks bc that means I won't have to wait too much longer. =] but would 28/29 weeks make it to where I could see more or will baby seem squished?


----------



## Dini

I was told 26-28 weeks was optimum. We've tried the 3d twice and he hides among the placenta so we are trying again next week I think. That's cool your doctors office does them.


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: congrats on your first major purchase! may you have many more to come ;) you look amazing by the way, your bump is gorgeous! 

northern: really hope your gp can suggest something for you.

dini: congrats on your anomaly scan, the pic of your LO is so cute!

maggz: I wish I could say something useful to put your mind at ease about the birth. the pushing part, my mom says, happens naturally. like your body already knows how to do it. it wasn't the case for me but I understand what happened now.

I understand being overwhelmed about buying stuff. I was also. I started researching later than most people do and as a result set things up really late. it wasn't an issue though as I was induced at 40+6. I'm actually planning to start researching/shopping at 30+ weeks. or well, I'm researching a little now because I'm less overwhelmed than last time.

Rebecca: I'm actually excited to prepare for baby this time but I won't do anything till later. there are a few things id love to buy already but we'll see lol. with dd it was overwhelmed and didn't get anything till really late.

beautymyth: welcome! 

sharnw: I'm the same as you! I want to get started at 30+ weeks.

bean: I definitely want to get reorganized also before getting to shopping and giving myself ample time to do so. 

my best friend is getting married on the weekend of my due date!! I told her there's probably a really good chance I won't make it even if baby is overdue. I'll throw her a bridal shower to be remembered!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Thanks everybody for your compliments! You have me feeling great today!

Bean yep that was me writing in November! I made the 50k words and I'm trying to keep writing so I can finish the draft. My degree is in creative writing so it feels good to be writing again. :) I will keep my fingers crossed for your mat leave to be paid!

Northern I feel the opposite, having 6 years in between I feel like I have no idea what I need anymore! Car seat, stroller, crib mattress. Beyond that, I'm glad I have friends with babies who I can ask! 

I'm having Braxton hicks contractions tonight, it's super weird! I never had them with DD until after my version at 37 weeks. It's just such an odd feeling!


----------



## Button#

I haven't bought a thing. I've got so much going on between now and April I really ought to get started but I just don't have the urge to buy things yet.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Re 4D scans - I'd say 27 weeks +. At 24 weeks they are still skinny. I had mine at 29 weeks and I got fab pictures, the baby can open eyes, poke tongue out and looks like a nice chubby baby :flower:


----------



## Christina86

I guess I'll schedule it for the end of January/ beg of Feb then =] 

My parents are coming at the end of February. That is when we are going to start doing stiff nursery/ buying things wise. My dad is going to help my dh paint and my mom and I will go shopping. Haha.


----------



## beautymyth

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the warm welcomes. I feel out of place though as you all know each other already lol. And I would hate to really jump in on conversations.


----------



## Dini

beautymyth said:


> Thanks ladies! I appreciate the warm welcomes. I feel out of place though as you all know each other already lol. And I would hate to really jump in on conversations.

Oh please feel free to jump right in!! We have gotten to know each other but would also love to get to know you! 

Afm, I think I'm getting sick. I started feeling bad last night, just felt weak and had body aches and today it's even worse and I have a low grade temp and I'm exhausted. I really don't want to have to miss work, I am scheduled the next two days but I don't want to use my pay as I'm trying to save it for maternity leave. I thInk I'll take a nap and hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, I hope you feel better! Being sick during pregnancy is the worst. 

Jess, I second what Dini said--Jump right in! Looks like you have a daughter close in age to Northern's and mine. Is she excited about the baby?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Jess- Do not be afraid to just jump right in! We just talk to each other regardless of who joined this thread when. 

Perplexed and Beanonorder- It's good to know I'm not the only one feeling ahead. I guess it's just a 2nd pregnancy thing. I'm already kind of adjusting to it, I think. It's just such a surprise to have things happen sooner...maybe this is all a sign of a faster, easier labor! ;) One can only hope!

Dini- I hope you start feeling better soon and that your nap helps! I understand wanting to save your pay. Maybe it will pass with some extra rest and fluids.

Tara- I agree that braxton hicks contractions are weird. I really don't like them at all. So far, I haven't noticed any. What annoyed me about them last time was that they were actually painful, but weren't real contractions. 

There's not much going on here today. I'm not tired anymore. I think I've caught up on my sleep. I'm still having to go to the bathroom a lot. And Holly's kicks are definitely visible from the outside. I can't wait to see family for the holidays so they can see and feel her kicks as well!


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm on my way to my doctors appointment. I'm nervous about getting the blood test results. I'm feeling so fragile at the moment that I think I might fall apart in the doctors office if they are positive. 
Also not looking forward to the diabetes test. I'm already starving! 

I fell asleep putting dd to bed last night and I was woken up by someone banging on my door. I looked at the time and it was 10pm! How rude! I didn't answer it.


----------



## northern_me

Jess, welcome! I'm in NL! Not toooo far away!

Beanonorder, I would be scared if someone knocked on my door that late at night! 

Had my assessment with the public health nurse that will be dealing with the baby after she's born. They're sending my file off to OBS in two weeks!! Eeeee!


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder I hope your appt goes well! I'm sure all is fine but I absolutely understand why you feel fragile though. 

I personally hate when people knock on my door. Someone knocked on mine today while I was watching tv. I barely heard it because I feel sick. I guess I just like to have a heads up before someone stops over. I didn't answer it because by the time I realized what it was they were gone. 

I don't really feel much better after my nap, I'm trying to drink lots of water and hope to feel better tomorrow so I don't have to miss work but if I still feel bad I will stay home because my job is stressful and mine and babies well being are more important than how much leave I end up with. Also if I have a fever I won't go because I'll get sent home anyway, I work in intensive care, I can't risk spreading my germs to the patients or other staff.


----------



## northern_me

Oh Dini, I don't know how you deal with that. There was a kid at my work today that started throwing up. I ran in the other direction, literally. As fast as my legs could carry me, I was getting away from those germs.


----------



## Beanonorder

Well it's official. Someone in the universe truly hates me. I got the results and they're positive. In fact the IgG A count is even higher this time than it was with dd. 
Every time I think about it I start crying. I know in the end he will be fine but I just have no idea where I'm going to give birth. I just don't have the money to pay for the NICU... 
They sent me for a scan and he looked all good to me but they seemed to spend ages on it and now they've told me something but I didn't fully follow. I'm not sure if something is wrong or they can't get a shot they need.


----------



## Dini

Oh beanonorder I'm so sorry. You are right, he will be fine. How long do you think he will have to be in the NICU? Do you have to pay up front in China? 

I have no words of wisdom for you but we are here for you. Huggs!


----------



## Button#

Sorry you had bad news Beanonorder.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Sorry Bean :hugs:

So does it mean baby will definitely have high jaundice levels when he arrives?

I have never heard of the test before with living in the UK. Both me and my husband are O+ blood type and both my girls went pretty yellow but it cleared with in a normal amount of time 1-2 weeks.

I guess it was mild as no intervention was suggested. I just got told it was likely a genetic predisposition to it.


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies 

I've been quiet here past few days or so.

Hi Jess! Welcome to group :) good luck with scan today!

Sorry to hear your results were positive bean :( I really hope things work out. Will oh be able to help with costs if a nicu stay is needed? :hugs:

I am doing well and feeling wee kicks on outside now as well as seeing it! Got next appointment on Friday and I need to remember to get my mat b1 form to organise maternity leave as always forget to ask!

Hope those of you unwell or struggling with pregnancy pains get well xxxx


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi welcome to the thread! Just put any thoughts down here and rants and we will answer them &#128521;

Bean am sorry you have had bad news - how does it work over there? I feel so lucky having the NHS money doesn't even come into it here. Could OH help financially if there is going to be something that needs paying for? Also it sounds like you need a proper diagnosis in English from the doctors so you can properly understand what is happening. Huge hugs to you xxx

Scottish - I forgot about my Mat B 1 last time luckily working for the NHS has its perks so got one through the internal mail nice and quick &#128521;. Have been on the ball this time and gave it to work bang on 20 weeks.

We are a house full of bugs atm both OH and I have got a cold and DS is just about getting over his cough. Took him to the docs and it wasn't a chest infection but a croupy cough. Am relieved as there is a strong family history of asthma and eczema. 

On a better note I got the icandy Pear to Apple I wanted on eBay last night for £166! Need to go and pick it up which OH will do tomorrow hopefully. Just need to get a carrycot and a car seat now. Haven't bought anything for the baby yet - typical that it was the biggest buy first! Next buy is the hungry caterpillar outfit for going home in &#128522;. Will not listen to my mother this time though as she told me just to buy 0-3 months as they grow out of newborn sizes so quickly! Needless to say poor DS was swamped by all his clothes when he was born and we had to buy an outfit from the hospital to take him home in!!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry I can't remember who asked what questions but I'll try answer! I'm not sure if I have to pay upfront. Its usually that way but maybe at the expat place I can negotiate a payment plan. Dh will help as much as possible but he earns a lot less than I do so it won't be a lot. There is no guarantee the ABO will affect the baby and of it does there is no telling how severe the jaundice and/or anemia will be. Dd was basically at the extreme end and that only occurs in about 1% of babies. She was in the NICU for three days. I'm gearing myself up for the worst case scenario so I'm prepared. Western countries don't test for this condition before birth. 
Otherwise baby is healthy and weighs about 613g and is still measuring a week ahead. 

Dini I hope you feel better soon! Being sick now just sucks. 

Stripey glad you got the pram you wanted on a good deal!


----------



## beautymyth

I find out what I am having today! I hope baby cooperates today! He/she has been so active since hitting 20 weeks on Sunday I am finally able to feel kicks really well now. It's 6am and my appointment isn't until 2pm haha. I so need to go back to bed. The excitement and what not isn't helping getting back to bed that is for sure. 

Hope you ladies have a great day today :)


----------



## Scottish

Good luck beauty myth I knew someone new had a scan today lol


----------



## Christina86

Good luck on your scan 

Bean- I am sorry the news you got wasn't great. 

Dini- feel better!! 

I wish I could go back to sleep. I'm feeling somewhat better but not 100%. I have my internship and then I have to go up to campus and study for all my finals that are tomorrow. My left side is killing me and not bc of baby! My do went to jump up on the couch and misjudged. Apparently my shirt wasn't laying right bc I have a scratch from around my stomach to my back from where she landed and fell back. All welted. Ouch!


----------



## Button#

Good luck beautymyth


----------



## northern_me

So we have a student at my work doing an internship. They all know I'm keeping it a secret what I'm having. I was at the craft fair and bought bibs from some random girl on Saturday. She saw me apparently and went over and asked the girl what bibs I just bought. Then came up to me yesterday afternoon and goes "I know what you're having"

You all should have been there to witness it because I'm pretty sure I'm the first human being to actually breathe fire. It would have been one thing if I bought it and she saw me. She saw me at the table across a crowded arena and went behind me and asked.


----------



## xkirstyx

Omg northern how rude of her!!!!! I would of been soooo angry!!!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I am sorry to hear that the results came out positive. It's interesting to hear that they do not test for this condition in the U.S. My blood type is A+ and my husband's is O+. I am not sure if it matters, but anyway, my son was severely jaundiced shortly after birth. He had to have an IV and be under the bilirubin light for 3 days! He wasn't in the NICU, but it was pretty intense. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope things end up turning out just fine with your little boy. 

Stripeycat- I agree 100% about newborn sizes. My son was in newborn for around 2-3 months. I was told not to bother. I was also told the same about newborn size diapers. I wonder if it is just for a baby born at well over 8 lbs or something. Because my son was 7 lbs 6 oz, 20 inches, and was swimming in anything over newborn size. Even newborn was a little big on him at first! This time, I have plenty of newborn stuff. ;)

beautymyth- I hope your scan goes great today! I can't wait to hear what you're having.

Christina- That scratch sounds painful. I hope it heals up quickly.

Northern- How infuriating! That is so rude. It was none of her business. Who do people think they are?

We just found out last night that there are going to be 25 people at my in-laws' house for Christmas. My husband and I are both stressed out by it. This is insane. They usually have a good number of people, but 25 is way over the amount that they normally do. And they don't even have the space for it. We celebrate Christmas with them on Christmas Eve. It's one big dinner and then we do presents. I didn't say much as far as my opinion goes to my husband last night because he was clearly irked by it and would rather ignore it until this week is over with. But I want to leave their house Christmas Eve after opening presents and head to my parents' house that night to have Christmas morning with them. He tried to discuss having our own small Christmas on the 23rd with just his family and then they can have their big thing the next day. His parents' house is a huge problem for us. I hate staying there. It is dirty and smells bad. They are smokers. They do smoke outside most of the time we are there, but his dad smokes inside at night thinking that it doesn't get to us because we are in bed, but I can smell it. We might have to sleep with our window open. I'm pretty stressed overall by the thought of it. But I can't talk to my husband about it because it stresses him out twice as much. He hates the smoke, the filth, and the smell as well but they would be offended if we didn't stay with them. So, that would cause a rift right at Christmas. We don't want that. I just hate staying there, and I keep looking for ways to reduce our time there. But I also know that they would notice if we spent more time at my parents' house. It's frustrating to me that my husband hates staying there too, but he sucks it up and then gets annoyed at me for not enjoying it there! I keep praying for a solution because I know it's going to be tense due to all of this and then the giant crowd coming over at Christmas Eve...and I think he gets extra annoyed if I let him know it bothers me because he himself is annoyed and doesn't know what to do. In a way, I get how he feels because I couldn't just tell my parents that we're just not staying with them. That would be hard. However, their house isn't a health hazard either. Okay, I think I just needed to rant and get that all out! Sorry if this is super long.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Here are some bump pictures from today. I took one from the front because I always feel like I just look fat and not pregnant from the front. But after this picture, I think I am looking pregnant from the front. I am about to go workout so I just took a picture because my workout clothes show my bump better than regular ones do.
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-10 10.13.30.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9









2014-12-10 10.16.01.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Scottish

Northern wow I can't believe what that student done! How cheeky of her and none of her business! I would have been furious! 

Rebecca och that sounds a tricky situation but hopefully it will all work out in the end!
Gorgeous bump there :D


----------



## maggz

Bean :hugs: 

Dini hope you feel better :flower:

Rebecca and stripey re newborn clothes, it all depends! I'm pretty confident I won't be needing a lot of them since babies in my family tend to be pretty big (yay for my vagina....) but you really never know! I'm gonna have a little of each at the hospital just in case, but I think majority of the stuff we will get will be 3-6 months. 

northern that sounds like a conniving little intern you have! Did you say anything to her?

Rebecca re Christmas/in laws I feel ya... after staying with my in laws when we were house hunting I had to throw away our pillows, couldn't get the smell out :/ Thankfully the house is not dirty it's just that they smoke in the master bedroom, all around the outside, and then in the garage, so the smell is just stuck in the house. I can't really talk about it to DH either, and I get it, it's their families and they know how they are, but it doesn't mean they wanna keep hammering on how much it sucks. 
Any way that you can just spend the day there (24th) and then go sleep at your parents' house so you can wake up ready for Christmas morning with them? That sounds fair to me :)


----------



## Scottish

I never bought any newborn clothes either for my son and he was swamped in 0-3 so this time I have purchased a couple of newborn onsies and will get more! 

Here's my 22+2 week bump! It was cleaning house day so please forgive my manky top its my house top :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## stripeycat5

Bumpage is growing! Don't know why is wont show it properly apologies for the sideways view!!


----------



## Dini

Your bumps look beautiful all of you!!! 

I decided to take the day off despite losing hours because I'm still feeling crummy and weak. Weird thing is I don't have a sore throat or anything. I've had a cough but nothing major. I think my body is just fighting off whatever it is I've got. I am starting to feel a bit better after a shower but I am just wiped out. 

Baby boy is moving though so I'm sure he has no idea I don't feel good lol. I do wish he'd move more, it's so light, but I should count my blessings since my placenta is anterior. 

Northern, I was appauled at what that intern did, that's so rude. I just don't get people sometimes!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Great bump pictures Scottish and Stripeycat! You both look fantastic!

Maggz- Thank you! We have the same problem with our stuff smelling bad. Sometimes my husband doesn't even shower at his parents' house because he feels like he stinks regardless. So he'll shower as soon as he is away from there and we wash all of our stuff. I think he might be starting to lean toward leaving Christmas Eve night. I sure hope so!

Dini- I am glad you are getting some extra rest today. Sorry you weren't feeling better!


----------



## imaginary8x

Had my scan today and I'm on team :blue:

https://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n33/emmwason/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/2B16632C-CB09-4E51-A120-6AFEF9DEAD71.png.jpeg


----------



## Christina86

Apparently a week makes a difference. Bump sure does look higher than it was this week than last. 

So far all day today I have had this heavy rolling feeling. But it's not constant. It is a few inches under my belly button and then more towards the bottom of my bump. The feeling lasts for maybe 3-5 seconds and then stops for a while. Then it comes back. Started early this morning after breakfast and hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Even my 10lb 4oz nephew was in some larger sized newborn clothes for a while!

I like Next 'up to 1 month' size, fitted my 7lb 7oz DD at birth but lasted a good while.


----------



## northern_me

This is my 24 week bump! Although it doesn't look incredibly low in the pic, baby is basically sliding over my pubic bone. It feels like she is going to just drop right out one day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scottish

Amelie I am hoping to get some up to 1 month onsies in next sale as I always get a vip slot :D love their baby clothes!

Lovely bumps all x

Congrats on team blue imaginary x


----------



## beautymyth

Soooooo.... I am having a GIRL:pink:


She was pretty active and the tech was having issues getting all that she needed but she showed her parts right away! I am so over the moon, there was a tiny little bit of gender disappointment but it lasted a whole 5 minutes. I can't wait to see her :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1231.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dini

Congrats on the blue bump imaginary!

Congrats on the pink bump beauty! 

Northern your bump is precious!!

I think I'm overwhelming myself looking at lists of must have items for baby. I really hope we get a decent amount at the shower. 

Anybody ever hear about or use gDiapers? I want to do cloth but the gDiapers with disposable liners seem like a good option if I don't want to go all in especially in the first few weeks. Was just curious if anyone has any experience with them.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini, take those lists with a grain of salt. Do you have any friends with babies? Ask them what they really use. I didn't know anyone with babies so I thought we needed it all, and we had sooo much junk for DD that we didn't need. Focus on the basics now, as once the baby comes you'll have time to get feeding stuff, toys, and other items based on what your baby prefers and your parenting style. Before birth you just need some clothes, burp cloths or muslin swaddling blankets (my mom friends all swear by the latter), a safe place for him to sleep, diapers, wipes, diaper cream & ointment, a changing pad of some kind, a car seat (I love the kind that clicks into a stroller, then back into the car), and a few blankets (like 3). Maybe a 3-pack of bottles just in case, since you'll want a few eventually anyway. 

Girls, anyone else have must-haves I missed? I need this list for myself, too; it's so easy to get carried away!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats to those who have found out the gender! 

Northern that intern was shocking! 

I agree with what everyone has been saying about newborn size. My dd was almost 3 months old before she fitted into the 0 to 3 months clothes! H&M here does some nice up to one month old stuff so I'm hoping to get stuff there. Otherwise I'll get stuff online. 

Dd is getting a cold again. She spent most of the night restless cos she couldn't breathe. She insisted the only place she could sleep was between me and the pregnancy pillow. So I've basically been awake since 2:30am. Its 9am and I'm ready to crash. And today is such a long day...


----------



## TaraCathryn

I got distracted thinking about my list!!

Congrats on the new pink and blue bumps! Exciting. Beautymyth, I am a bit jealous of your girl. My gender disappointment has taken longer to fade, although it's mostly gone now. :) there can be something really special about the bond between sisters!

CUTE bumps Northern, Rebecca, Christina... Scottish? Who else put up theirs? Darn baby brain...  

Beanonorder, I'm so sorry you got the news you didn't want. Sounds like most likely everything will be fine, but I'm so sorry you have to deal with so much stress and uncertainty!

Stroller & car seat should be here on Friday! 

I really wish I was sleeping better. It's not like sleeping is going to get easier from here on out! I'm exhausted. :sleep: But other than that, I do feel really, really lucky that this pregnancy is going so well (knock on wood) and smoothly, especially after last time was such a bumpy road. Baby boy is moving lots despite the anterior placenta, and I'm just really glad things seem to be good. :thumbup:


----------



## beautymyth

TaraCathryn Gender disappointment lasted A LOT longer with my first daughter, I was devastated for months, even a couple months after I had her. It didn't change the way I loved her, I just really wanted a boy, especially for my first. 

I really wanted one this time but I was putting it in God's hands and asked him to just give me a healthy pregnancy( lol yeah right) and baby this time, so that is what I put in my head. I was kind of expecting it since her daddy( aka sperm donor lol) has two girls from other women, apparently he cannot produce boys


----------



## northern_me

Dini said:


> Congrats on the blue bump imaginary!
> 
> Congrats on the pink bump beauty!
> 
> Northern your bump is precious!!
> 
> I think I'm overwhelming myself looking at lists of must have items for baby. I really hope we get a decent amount at the shower.
> 
> Anybody ever hear about or use gDiapers? I want to do cloth but the gDiapers with disposable liners seem like a good option if I don't want to go all in especially in the first few weeks. Was just curious if anyone has any experience with them.

Two of my friends have them and love them. They recommended them to me but I went with Fuzzibunz and Charlie Bananas.


----------



## northern_me

I think I'm going to put both girls in one room and do this theme.

https://www.spearmintbaby.com/2014/...aign=Feed:+spearmintbaby/sqLA+(spearmint+baby)


----------



## Christina86

I've been addicted to Pinterest trying to come up with ideas for the nursery. My parents are coming in February and my dad is going to help paint and get things set up w/ my husband. I don't know what theme I want. Or colors. Or what kind of furniture. I Suddenly feel like I'm running out of time. I know that sounds crazy but ahhhh! 

My mom just told me my cousin is pregnant. Well 2nd cousin. Hope all goes well for her. She is due in July. =] 

I'm pretty sure that rolling feeling is the baby. I may put this kid in gymnastics!! Ha!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern that room is stunning! I wish I could do things like that. I'm not allowed to paint or drill so can't even put pictures up. 
I have decided I want to look into moving next summer when my current lease is up so I'm not even going to bother setting the room up for both kids. I'll just leave it for dd for now. 

Christina I can't remember if I previously posted the thread about useful and useless purchases on here before. Obviously it's very subjective but I found it helpful last time to at least get some ideas of the things I should look into. 
It does all seem really overwhelming right now. My advice is to think about what kind of a family you are and what kind of mom you are hoping to be. For example if you want try baby wearing then research what's on offer and choose a couple to get. Don't buy too much right now. The shops will still sell things after baby is born and you have a feel for what he or she likes.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern that theme is GORGEOUS! I am in love! Think my son would like it? :haha:


----------



## northern_me

Sub out the pink for a deeper blue to go with the grey, white and yellow! Haha! 

I love it. I could separate the two kids but I'm a big fan of cosleeping and even though they won't be cosleeping, I'm a fan of them sharing the same room, especially later on. I don't think humans are meant to sleep alone!


----------



## Dini

Northern that theme is so pretty! I can't decidenwhat colors to go with. The room is a green apple color, and I either want navy and grey and white or turquoise, grey and brown to go with it. 

Tara thanks for the list. I actually found a good one that pretty much said what you did and have the "nice to have"'things that you can get later. I think I'm just overwhelmed at the price of some things. I think we will get a travel system because I also like the idea of putting the carrier into the stroller. I know I want a pack n play, the crib of course( at some point) a rocker for his room, an baby bouncer of some sortand that seems to be the big stuff I'm thinking about. DH's cousin is giving us a cradle and letting us use their video baby monitor which is great. I don't think the cradle will work for in our room though since I want to breast feed and I'd like to not have to get up to get him so I'm debating on a cosleeper but part of me just wants to use what is given to us.


----------



## Perplexed

Looking lovely ladies! Gorgeous bump pictures all of you :)

Congrats to everyone who found out gender, very exciting! 

I can't remember how many newborn size clothes I had for DD...and when I started putting her in 0-3. I must not have had a lot of NB as I remember her 0-3 overalls were huge and she wore them till she was 4-5 months. I was constantly running out of onesies though lol.

Northern I'm also going to have my LOs share a room for as long as I can.


----------



## Button#

Congrats to the ladies who are finding out.

Lovely bump pictures, I think mine looks quite small still.

I'm also planning to have mine share until they need their own space, I think it'll be nicer.

I'm planning to start a bit of baby shopping this weekend to get me in the mood. I'm going to go to ikea after Christmas to choose a cot.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My girls share as of about 3 months ago. DD2 shared with us until she was 10months, then had her own room and now they share.

It has made stuff like transition from cot to bed SO much easier than with DD1. DD2 pretty much shoos us out the room and just wants to be left with her sister, she falls asleep fine and doesn't get out of bed because she has learnt from watching DD1. 

The bond between my girls is beautiful now, they really need each other. I can't wait for there to be another little girl in the mix :flower:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Imaginary- Congratulations on your boy! :blue:

Beautymyth- Congratulation your girl! :pink: I am glad that the gender disappointment didn't last long. 

Northern- That theme looks beautiful! Great for your two girls to share.

Amelie- That's good to hear about how sharing a room can really be beneficial for the younger one. I was thinking about having them share a room even if I am having a girl. I thought they could until my son is old enough to want his own room. Right now, I'm having him share his room with her clothes and other stuff.

Tara- I think I agree that what you need for your baby depends a lot on the baby's preferences and your parenting style. All babies are different for sure! Plus, some people just like to do things a certain way that others don't. I can't really bring myself to tell anyone what they will use or not use. I can say what I loved, but other people I know say it's a waste. For example, I was hooked on our wipe warmer and some people say it's a waste. I loved it! Especially since something as simple as a warm wipe over a cold wipe kept my newborn from screaming through diaper changes. 

All of the bump pictures are looking great!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I just read this blog post linked from another board. Made me full-on cry. I keep considering not even trying breastfeeding this time because I'm afraid. But when I read things like this I remember why I'm going to try. :) It's a bit long!

https://theleakyboob.com/2011/08/baby-explains-normal-newborn-behavior/


----------



## sharnw

Congrats on finding out the gender ladies :)


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations on finding out the sex girlies! I keep on changing my mind whether I should have found out of not though deep down I think I would have always stayed team yellow although it would be damn useful right now to find out what we at having!

Northern - your bump is awesome as is yours Christina &#9786;&#65039;

OH went to go and get the Icandy travel system today and I am so pleased with it. It comes with a grape pack to accessorise one seat though which is really purple so you can guarantee bubba will be another boy! I just need a carrycot and a car seat now. 

Ladies with these lists of must haves I would say half of the list you don't need. Plenty of muslins, nappies, wet wipes a plenty and onsies to begin with. We had a bouncy vibrating seat to begin with, a Moses basket downstairs and the crib upstairs. That was pretty much it to begin with. But like Rebecca says it all is personal preference and a lot of stuff you won't know you need until the baby arrives.

I have got a stinking cold, DS has had it and is much better now so is pinging everywhere and causing havoc. Meanwhile OH and I are sneezing and feeling sorry for ourselves lol. We are taking DS to meet Santa on the local steam train over the weekend which I am really looking forward to &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## RebeccaR19

So problems between my husband and my in-laws keep adding up. He's already aggravated that they are inviting so many people over to their house for Christmas. One reason is because his aunt can't seem to behave herself and they are inviting some bad combinations of people, so they are almost guaranteed to have drama with that.
But now, something I posted on Facebook last night apparently sent his mom into a shopping frenzy and he's really upset about it. I had shared something my son said that I thought was funny. And the sole purpose of sharing it was because I thought it was funny. I was NOT asking for stuff. What happened was that my son and I were making Christmas cookies and I said that I need to get him a little apron to keep flour off of him and then he asked me if he could have a little chef's hat too. I thought it was too funny.
Well after reading it last night, my husband said, "Now my mom is going to buy him a chef's hat." And I said, "No, for all she knows, I'm getting him one." She didn't say a thing to me about it. But she uses my husband's amazon prime account to order things so she can get free 2-day shipping. She has now ordered over $200 worth of stuff! She got him an entire kitchen dress-up set, a cookbook, pots and pans, a play can opener with cans, play groceries cans, play food, and a junior baking set with a rolling pin, cookie cutters, a chopping board, etc. It's too much stuff! He doesn't know what to do or say. I feel bad because I didn't intend to cause this. I didn't know she was going to do all of that and even he thought she would only buy him an apron and a chef's hat. I have straight up told my parents not to get my son more than about 4-6 things because we have to factor in bringing it back home. For some reason, my husband can't tell his parents this same thing. I'm not sure if it's because it is touchy with them or not. But I'm starting to think he's going to need to just tell them some stuff. We can't carry all of that crap back with us. And even if we could, we have nowhere to put it!
He said she'll justify it because apparently she bought him a play kitchen to keep at her house. So that she'll say it can stay at her house. But we both know he's going to be really upset to open presents to be told he has to leave them there. And he will never play with them because we are so far away and we can't hardly make trips up there...except like Christmas. Ugh! So annoying. I have to get this out somewhere. I know my husband is really annoyed and just feels stuck and like there is no way he can help his mom understand that she's going overboard. Last year's Christmas at their house crazy with what they bought our son They don't know this but we actually got rid of half of the stuff because there was nowhere to put it. And recently they had been in debt because they are just buying and buying stuff. I think that also bothers him. I don't know what they are going to do when Holly gets here. We hope they don't bankrupt themselves.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca that is really tough. I'm assuming you don't have the type of relationship with her that you could approach the subject yourself?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Yeah, not really. I mean, about two weeks ago, she texted my husband a picture of a motorized F150 type truck to get our son for Christmas. My husband looked at me and just rolled his eyes because we obviously have nowhere to put something like that let alone anywhere my son could ride it. Plus, we'd have to carry it up and down stairs every time even if we did! So, I was just about to text her back and say, "It's cool, but we just don't have the room for that." And he told me not to say that because she would think it's rude and get offended. I didn't think it was rude, but she does talk to him about stuff that she won't tell me. Otherwise, I'd completely tell her the stuff is great but we just don't have the room for it.


----------



## northern_me

Hopefully she changes her mind and curbs her spending!

I just had my first real pregnancy craving. I may or may not have just demolished an entire cantaloupe in under 10 minutes. I could totally go for another one, too. I'm only up between 1-3lbs depending on the day, but I'm hitting the very hungry stage. I'm STARVING. I think the weight I haven't gained so far may show up more quickly than I'd like.


----------



## Christina86

Hopefully someone can talk to her soon about her spending and buying things that you just don't have room for.


----------



## maggz

That's intense Rebecca! Especially since they're spending more than they can afford. I think our in-laws might be the same or related :haha: Obviously I have no idea what they're gonna be like when the baby comes but FIL brings random stuff to our house, like one day I noticed there was a iron stand thing in the flower bad in front of our house and I asked DH where it came from? He just shrugged and said his dad probably brought it. I was like what is it for??? No one has a clue! Hahaha... It won't be funny when he starts bringing furniture or big stuff down here. He was going to bring us a poker table, he thought it'd be great for the front room.... :/ :haha:
Maybe you can call her (as opposed to texting) so she can hear that you're excited about the stuff and you think it's cool but you really can't accept it simply because you don't wanna waste her money when your son isn't going to be able to play with it that much if it stays at her house, and you don't have room for it at yours?

We went to a hypnobirthing intro-appointment tonight! It was so great, the instructor is really nice, explained everything well, I basically wanted her to tell DH what it was all about cause he was on the fence about paying for classes like that since the military offers some kind of birthing classes. She did that and more so we have decided to take the class and I think we will both be a lot more comfortable and confident about the birth because of it! It's 5 classes, 1 per week. 
I'm so excited to start! 
Oh and an added bonus was that she said it helps babies calm down too! So you listen to this calming music and condition your body to calm down when you hear it, so when baby is in womb it gets used to it and then you can use it after birth too. :thumbup:

I'm completely beat after today, was at school from 9.30am-5pm, went to the store, then the appointment, and then DH and I went out to eat together. I might literally fall asleep in the next 5 minutes. Plus my back aches real bad from sitting on those dang chairs at school. Good news is I only have 6 days left of the semester! 

Lol northern a whole cantaloupe! That's as big as your uterus was a few weeks ago :haha: *random fact from baby app*


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca that is really annoying what you have to deal with. I'm lucky that I have a good enough relationship that I would be able to say something to her. But thankfully she would never go and buy big things without checking with me first. 

My boxes from South Africa have finally arrived today! I'm so excited to get them home! Dh is taking dd for the day tomorrow so I will have time to sort them out and tidy things up.


----------



## stripeycat5

Rebecca I totally know where you are coming from as my MIL is exactly the same. She seems to have some sort of compulsion to buy stuff ALL the time. I asked her to get DS some pjamas for Christmas thinking a couple of pairs would be fine as she would want to get some other stuff. My Mum also wanted to get some as she had seen some she though were cute. Anyway turns out MIL has bought 7 pairs????I have tried for years to get it through to her that we don't need all this stuff all the time but she will stop buying for example coats (had three in one week once) and just move onto something else. The only way we get round it now it to accept the stuff and then immediately give it away/ sell it or every so often DH will fly into a rage with her and then she will get upset start saying he is never nice to her etc. It is so hard as you don't want to seem ungrateful all the time but it is just too much! So many sympathies with you my dear!:hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks everyone! 
Maggz- They probably are cut from the same cloth somehow! They all seem very similar. :) 
The hypnobirthing sounds cool! I'm glad you were able to bring your husband along for it. I didn't know all of that about it like how it helps the baby to calm down. Very neat!

Northern- Now, I'm craving cantaloupe! That sounds delicious!

Stripeycat- It sounds like you go through the exact same thing! It is a frustration, and my MIL is also very emotional and cries easily. So, I'm pretty sure she'd do the same to my husband. He doesn't snap on her, but she tends to get emotional at even the smallest thing.

I talked to my husband after I had posted that last night. I told him that I have to really watch what I post on Facebook now because it seems like anything could be taken by her as a need to buy something. He said she had called him that afternoon and asked him what he wanted for Christmas because she could get him anything he wanted. They just got some settlement money and they are going crazy with it. They need to save it. My SIL is in college and her parents are paying for it. So, really, regardless of how much money they got from this settlement, they need to save it for bigger necessary purchases. He told her that he does not need anything and to not feel a need to spend so much of the money just because it's Christmas. But she basically told him don't worry about it. I don't know. I think it's the fact that they never had money until recently, so they don't know how to manage it. They also feel inferior to my family (my husband has told me) because my parents have money and always have. So there is kind of a competition there. But one reason why my parents have money is because they don't spend it lavishly! Anyway, we are just hoping that they will slow down and we are watching every last thing we say. 

I have a cookie exchange to go to this Saturday. Those were the Christmas cookies I was making the other night. I made dark chocolate peppermint cookies. I hid them to keep my husband and son out of them. I had to make 5 dozen. And I ended up with 65 cookies. So I put 60 in a rubbermaid container and left 5 out for us. Last night, my husband found my stash and ate 3 of my hidden cookies. He said, "She'll never notice if there aren't 60 there." LOL I am not too upset about it really, but I can't believe he found them. He has one more day to use restraint. I actually told him that I didn't get the point of 5 dozen because I don't want to be bringing home hundreds of cookies anyway. I wasn't going to make 5 dozen, but it turned out that I made my cookies small enough that I ended up with plenty. At least I know they are for sure delicious since my husband hunted them down to eat more!

I have decided that Holly is like a deer in headlights. She will be making my belly dance. Then, I turn on my camera to record it and she stops! It's like she knows the camera is on her and she just freezes. Then almost right after I turn it off, she starts up again. I use the light on my cameraphone to record because otherwise my belly wouldn't show up enough for anyone to see the movements. I guess I'll have to wait to see people in person for them to experience it!


----------



## Christina86

My mil .. Well we don't talk to my in-laws anymore. But my grandparents are the spendy ones! It drives me absolutely crazy. They are living off their retirement and to be honest don't have a lot. My parents have told them and I have told them to quit buying my sister and I so much. For years!! I said this when I was 20 and left for college... I'm now 28 almost 29. We aren't little anymore and I said I don't need all these gifts for birthdays and holidays. Just yesterday a knock on the door and a large box came. Yep. From my grandparents. It filled under the tree. A few things for me and husband separately and a then a few things together. Then stuff for the dog! She does the same for my sister and brother in law... She buys for their son. I'm afraid when our baby comes. They are going to run out of money! But they won't listen. =[


----------



## StephR

That is awesome Maggz my husband and I are also doing Hypnobirthing. We have decided not to do the class and just read the book and do the daily / weekly practice. Loving the CD at the moment. I wasn't a huge fan of the Mongan CD but found a great one "Hypnobirthing Australia Surges of the Sea" to be much, much more relaxing and easy to listen to.


----------



## Button#

My friend has offered to lend me her hypnobirthing book so that'll be handy.

Rebecca sounds like she's going way OTT. My MIL wanted to buy my son some clothes before I gave birth and she asked what I needed, I told her short sleeve newborn vests. She then spent ages dithering about them and kept phoning to ask if I wanted long sleeve or short sleeve and by the time she finally got around to buying and giving them to me he'd grown out of them. He was in newborn size for quite a while as well.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I don't even know what to say...that is just absurd of your MIL! Some people are just not right ya know? The cookie exchange sounds fun, I've always wanted to do that. 

Northern, at least your craving was for something healthy! Mine tend to be unhealthy like deep fried pickles lol. And I'm up 10lbs already ;(

I'm off for a few days, and wanted to go baby shopping, just to get ideas, not to buy but DH doesn't want to because it's Christmas time and it will be busy. He's so backwards, I really hope I can keep our son from that because it is very very frustrating to live with. A friend from work is having a little Christmas get together tonight and my good friend who is also pregnant is going and taking her husband and she wants us to come because they've never met my husband and she lives over an hour away and her husband travels so getting together with all of us is hard. This is perfect, the party is just 25 min from us and they'll both be there but he doesn't want to, he's shy and doesn't know anyone. Ugh...

I really need to get some maternity jeans that fit, the only pair I have doesn't, they fall down constantly, got them from Old Navy. I think I need to go to Motherhood Maternity because they have plus sized ones that are cute, but I don't want to go to the mall by myself, it's 45 min away, more in this holiday traffic, but if I go tomorrow it'll be even worse. Sigh...I hate doing things alone when DH is just sitting at home but he refuses to go to the mall. He used to do those things with me but as he gets older he gets worse about crowds...

Sorry for the rant...guess I should shower and get moving.


----------



## Christina86

Dini- for maternity jeans... I bought mine a size too big. I figured that it would be helpful so I wouldn't have to keep buying them as they are expensive. They are a bit better now but still do fall down. To keep them up I wear a pair of leggings underneath! Extra warmth for this cold Iowa weather and I don't have to keep pulling them up! :haha:

My finals are DONE!:happydance: Now... I will go buy some food. Go home. Eat said food. Then take a nap! :thumbup:


----------



## stripeycat5

The Ben and Jerrys is calling to me from the freezer....that is all &#128521; x


----------



## Beanonorder

It's 3:45am and I'm lying here wide awake again! Plus I'm getting sick. Thank goodness it's Saturday! 

Dini I'm sorry your dh is frustrating you like this. Mine tends to be like that a lot. He isn't shy or phased by not knowing people, he just often doesn't see why he should do things he doesn't want to. I hope yours comes through for you and goes with you to the mall.


----------



## northern_me

I got my best maternity jeans from Target.

So I might not be returning to work after Christmas. I'll be 29 weeks but I think once I use up all my annual leave and sick days, it will lead into mat leave for me. Going to talk to my GP and see what he says about my hip/pelvic issues and if I can expect this to get worse.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Northern, I finished at 29 weeks with DD2, I was poorly with my diabetes and I don't regret finishing early.

I want to make it to 35 weeks this time...we'll see.

My tummy is moving lots from the outside now and I can feel her rolling over :flower:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I think maternity jeans (and pants in general) are tricky. I currently have 3 pairs of maternity jeans. One pair is from last time. I got them from Kohls and I love them. But I haven't seen them this time around. But they only have a half band. So, it just comes up to my belly button. They fit great though. It's just that at this point I prefer the over the belly band because I think it looks better. Then, I got a pair from Target this year. I wear them a lot because the band goes over my belly and they fit good, but I do find myself pulling them up a lot! Sometimes, I wonder if a size smaller would have been better, but maybe as my belly gets bigger they won't slide down so much. My mom got me a pair, but they are like low-rise and I feel that (maternity wear or not) low rise jeans and pregnancy just don't go together.
My absolute favorite pair of pants this time around are from Kohls and they are not jeans. They are like just a pair of casual brown pants. I wear them a ton. They fit great, the band goes over my belly, and I don't have to keep pulling them up.

I just bought some great pajamas from Sam's Club today. They are not even maternity, but they fit great and I know I will be able to wear them probably until the very end of the pregnancy. I'm so excited!


----------



## maggz

Dini I'm sorry your DH is frustrating you :( My ex was like that, not necessarily about crowds but he would never want to go out with me or meet my friends. It really brought me down too. He got better when he started anxiety/depression medication, but it's a big step to take! 
Can you convince him to go somehow? I'm sure he will have fun once he's there... often it's just the thought of it that seems intimidating/overwhelming. 

I made my first maternity clothing purchase today! I got a dress for DH's work's Christmas party that's next Thursday :dance: I'm so happy, I found it at the mall at Motherhood Maternity, but it was 80 bucks and I just couldn't justify getting it to use for one time. Then I saw it last night online and it was 30% off so I said f this I'm getting it! Haha. Then I got a sweater at Target and they are holding maternity leggings there for me too, they didn't have them at my closest one so I had to call around. I might just go tonight to get them :) 

lol stripey go for it ;) 

bean I hope you're asleep already!


----------



## maggz

Oh and YAY for finals being done Christina!!! :dance: 
Only 6 more days for me.


----------



## Christina86

maggz said:


> Oh and YAY for finals being done Christina!!! :dance:
> Only 6 more days for me.

Hope your finals go great!

Mine went great! Better than I had thought. The grades I got back (for finals not final grades yet) are 87, 80 (which is awesome since I didnt study for this final at all), a 99, and a 95. I had another final for my Child Welfare class but she had trouble opening it up on the system. SOOOO she said "whoever has an A right now will just get an A for the class, no final" :happydance: I'm waiting on my other grades. I had 8 classes this semester and a few of my "finals" were actually papers that aren't graded yet. 

I should end my classes with either B+'s or A's and we get the final final grades by the middle of next week.


----------



## northern_me

Good work Christina!

25 weeks today ! I'm so excited. Almost out of second tri!


----------



## Beanonorder

Well done Christina! That's really great. 

Exciting Northern! Time is flying by! And I am jealous of you finishing off work but I'm sorry it's because you're in so much pain. 

My mom sent over the most adorable clothes for baby! And she says she has so much more there!


----------



## Christina86

Thanks! 

Ok so I am hoping baby really is a girl. I still have a feeling it might be despite others saying they think boy and DH going around actually calling baby by the boys name we chose (I hope he isn't completely disappointed if it is not a boy). Anyway my mom has some stuff at their house she said she'd give. My sister and I are the only girls and it is baby blankets and stuff hat my great grandma made. It would be amazing to get these things. I was so close with my great grandma.


----------



## Dini

Good job christina! And maggz I'm so glad your finals went great! I'm also glad you bought yourself that dress. 

Congrats on 25 weeks northern! Just 15 weeks to go! 

Well DH didn't go to the mall with me but I did manage to get two pair or maternity jeans from motherhood that fit and got a jacket for free. Got a bit of Christmas shopping done too. On the downside, I told DH that since he wasn't going shopping he was obligated to go to this casual work party at a coworkers house with me. I said we wouldn't stay long but I wanted to go and wanted him to meet some people. He said okay but when I got home his anxiety kicked in and he said no he couldn't do it. He didn't know the girl whose house it was even though he knows a few of my coworkers who would be there. I was really upset and finally gave in (after I had told several people we would be there soon). I said fine we can go to dinner then and if after that the party is still going I'll go alone but he wouldn't even leave to go get dinner. Said his nerves were shot now and he didn't want to go anywhere. I broke down, told him I refused to live like this and he would not show this side of himself to his child. DH gets this honestly, his mom won't even drive anymore because of anxiety. I Told him he has to get help because I will not have my son suffer as well as me because of his issues. I understand depression and anxiety as I've been there but I got help and now can cope without medications. He won't get help because our doctor wants to get bloodwork to rule out a physical problem first which makes sense but DH is also deathly afraid of needles. I'm thinking about trying another doctor. 

I told him that since he caused me all that pain last night he needs to put his big boy pants on today and go to babies r us with me to get ideas and maybe start a registry. He said okay but we will see. Sometimes he is fine and others he's literally crippled.


----------



## Christina86

Dini- I hope your husband comes around. That sounds so stressful! 

I'm thinking I need to find one of those Bands to wear around my stomach. I am at the point where my dress pants are not fitting well. Have to wear them folded down under my bump but since my bump isn't hard it makes me look quite fat lol. I tried the hair tie trick and the zipper kept falling down. I think I can get a bit longer out of these pants If I find something to wear around them that will keep them up but I can keep them unbuttoned. I think my parents are sending me some $ for Christmas to get some clothes but it's hard bc I know after baby is born I won't need them. Ugh!


----------



## northern_me

Pregnancy has kicked my anxiety levels into high gear. I'm officially a germophobe.


----------



## maggz

Hey guys, hope you all are having a good weekend! 

Dini I'm sorry, your husband must feel horrible. You are right to push him to get help, not only must it be so difficult to live like this for him, but also for you and your whole family life. Hope he gets help sooner rather than later :flower: :hugs:

Christina try shopping around for the belly button bands, you can usually get them for free with a coupon code and just pay shipping. I have two and I use them with my tightest jeans. 

So my BIL who lives with us is taking a photography class and his project this week is to take a picture he could give his mom as a Christmas present. So he took a pic of me and DH, it was like a couple/maternity photo session :) We did it at a park and didn't know we couldn't go off the trail, on our way back we came across a park ranger asking if we'd seen anyone off trail, cause it's a $1200 fine PER PERSON :blush: I felt so bad, we really should have read more of the signs before we started on the trail, but in our defense, there were little trails leading out to the trees and stuff and we just followed those. Anyways, then we went to Sears and got a freezer chest and a Shark steam mop! I'm so happy lol. I also feel very grown up ;) 
I figured we'd put one of these pics on a Christmas card, I wasn't gonna do one this year cause last year DH thought it was kind of a waste of money, plus the cards will never get there in time for Christmas now that I need to order them this late! But I guess people will just see them in the new year :haha: 
These are a couple of the good ones we got :)
 



Attached Files:







img47.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 12









img72.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 13









img30.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## northern_me

Maggz, you two are going to have one awfully gorgeous child! 

That's insane about the fine! What kind of park was it?!


----------



## Dini

Maggz, those pics are gorgeous! Maybe the signs should be bigger!!

Haha, Northern, I find I'm a bit more aware of germs than before as well, wouldn't call myself a germaphobe yet but I wash my hands and clean high touch surfaces much more!

Well, DH did go with me to Babies R Us and before that he went to Walmart and another store to do some Christmas shopping with me and my friend, I was shocked. Babies R Us was kind of pointless, of course this time of year the Toys R Us section was packed. We looked at travel systems and I am glad we went because I never thought about needing one with an adjustable handle but DH pointed it out as I'm short and he's tall so that really limits our options. I'd like to stay under $300 but I don't want the cheapest either and the ones that had the adjustable handles were either $400 or $169 and cheaply made. They didn't have a lot of the stuff I wanted to look at but did have some, found a play yard I like, DH thinks it's too expensive but I figure if we get it great, if not we can get a cheaper one. I started putting things on an Amazon.com registry tonight but I just can't look at another car seat tonight! 

Do you ladies have any recommendations on baby slings? I feel like that would be more comfortable than the soft carrier. 

At least I got some Christmas shopping done!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- Beautiful pictures!! You all look great! I especially love the one in the middle.

Dini- Sorry you are going through some stuff with your husband and anxiety. I do hope he can get help for it. That has to be rough. I do not have a recommendation on a sling because I only had a baby bjorn with my son. But I wouldn't really recommend it. I wasn't much of a baby wearer with him. I might be more so this time to have free hands, but it was more inconvenient with my son. I couldn't eat without getting crumbs on his head. And he spit up so much that I usually ended up with spit up all down my chest and stomach and all over his body. I am going to try the mei tai this time. I want something simple. And I need hands free if this baby is like my son and doesn't want to be put down. I don't really like the big wraps. I tried a moby one time with my son, but I didn't like it because I felt it was just too much fabric. But my cousin loved her moby wrap. That's another one of those things where every baby is different and every mom is different! I plan on going to the store after baby is here and trying some on. And for all I know, she will enjoy being put down and I'll be just fine with that.

Sorry that was long and rambling. I'm spent. The cookie exchange lasted 5 hours. I wasn't expecting that and I'd been on the go all morning before that. I got complimented on my bump, which made me feel good. I love it when people say nice things. I constantly was told I must be having a "big baby" with my son..which basically translated to me as "you're huge." Sometimes, I wonder if some people think before they speak to a pregnant woman. lol


----------



## Dini

I like the idea of going to the store after baby is born to try them on. Thanks Rebecca! 

The cookie exchange sounds exhausting. I wouldn't think one would last that long!


----------



## Christina86

Five hours is a really long time for a cookie exchange! That would be exhausting!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've had as few different carriers - by far the best for me is my Ergo. My 4 y/o still goes in it sometimes, so it has been worth the money!


----------



## maggz

Thanks girls you make me blush :) 

northern I guess maybe it was some sort of nature reserve? Lol I must sound very ignorant but I don't know the area very well and DH's cousin suggested it would be a good spot for pics with the trees and all that. I'm sure it said somewhere before we started walking that you couldn't go off trail, but on the other hand there were a lot of little unmarked trails that lead off the bigger ones. So I'm confused :haha: 

Just got home from work, kind of annoyed and VERY tired. It was just one of those days. Thankfully no rude customers. But my manager sent everyone home but me at the end of the shift so I could finish silverware, so I stayed 45 minutes longer than everyone else. :dohh:

As for the carriers I got the Seven Sling for free so I'm gonna try that one since I have literally no idea what will work for me or the baby. I think you're right Rebecca, it probably depends on each baby and parents what works each time :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It definitely varies so much. I am short and petite and struggle with wraps as the material swamps me!

I couldn't get on with a mei tai and with DD1 I had a traditional baby bjorn type but they really aren't great for the baby...

The ergo is good for us as it goes front and back and I can wear it and DH too. I see we'll use it loads this time.


----------



## Scottish

Gorgeous gorgeous photos maggz!!! 

I hope to try out baby wearing this time As my ds was a constant feeder and needed settled every 20-30 mins for first few Months so if this baby is similar then I defo need a carrier to keep him settled while attending to ds!

Amelie you know sooz? She's on my Friends list on fb. Mason and my ds were born the same day like 3 hours apart lol she mentioned you on fb and I was like I know her she's in my April group lol :flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yes, I have known Sooz since WTT with DD1...so like 5 years or so, hehe.

We have met up a couple of times as a part of a core group of BnBers who got to know each other around that time.

Her DD was born the May after Ivy in the December.

So hard to meet up now lots of us have more than one child and we live spread all over the country though.


----------



## Beanonorder

Great photos Maggz! Nice memory to have. 

Rebecca that is long for a cookie exchange! Did you get some nice cookies? 

I really want to try baby wearing more this time. I have a moby wrap which I found nice with a newborn. Except that it is a bit of a mission putting on. I have an ergo now which I've used with dd and it's super comfortable. I got the infant insert so that will probably be my go to carrier. I was also given a baby sense sling so I might give that a go too. I couldn't get the hang of it with dd but hoping for more patience this time!


----------



## northern_me

I'm so jealous that you have been able to have meetups. I've literally never met another person on here from NL in 7 years! I know lots in Nova Scotia and Ontario though that I would love to meet up with.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I felt like 5 hours was long for a cookie exchange as well. I told my husband I thought maybe 2 hours, and he agreed. I have lived in this part of Georgia before and I have known this friend since then. I went to 2 other cookie exchanges at her house in those prior years, and I don't remember it being that long and drawn-out. But it was kind of her doing, and I'm wondering if she did it on purpose to keep people there because her husband had gone out of town and she didn't want to be alone. 
The cookie exchange started at 1. She had made a lasagna. I was a tiny bit late getting there. She wanted me to bring my son and we got there at about 1:10. Everyone was sitting around talking. At 2:30, everyone was still just sitting around talking. My son was blunt and asked her when we were going to get to the cookie exchange, and she said after we eat lasagna. But he started getting restless, so I said I was going to take him home and come back. I actually didn't want to eat that late because I'd had lunch at 11 not knowing there would be a meal there. And then my husband was grilling burgers for dinner at 6. I got back and she didn't even take the lasagna out of the oven until after 3. So, I guess she didn't even put it in until 1? Some people hadn't eaten since breakfast and were starving and said, "Finally, can we eat now?" And she said we had to wait for the garlic bread that she was just then putting in the oven. I don't think we ate until at least 3:30! I didn't want to be rude, but I barely ate anything because it was so late and I knew I had dinner in just a few hours. Even after we ate, she was in the kitchen doing dishes while we just sat around talking some more.
Another of her friends cut to the chase and said, "We need to get on with this cookie exchange." Literally everyone pitched in to get it going because I don't think any of us really wanted to just be sitting around socializing for that long. So it took that long basically because we couldn't leave without doing the cookie exchange and we all had to wait on this lasagna to even do the cookie exchange. She has some very blunt friends who told her it was taking too long.
But anyway, I don't know. I know it was kind of bad of her as a hostess to do things like that. But I also know that she was having a hard time because her husband wasn't there. And he wasn't there because his family invited him to a party at their house on purpose because she was doing her cookie exchange and they didn't want her there. So, I don't think she wanted to be alone yesterday. 

But, yes, I brought home some great cookies! One cool thing was that there were no 2 cookies that were the same. I have some no-bake rice krispy chocolate cookie, chocolate chip, cinnamon nut, my own dark chocolate peppermint, chocolate cinnamon, bourbon balls (my husband is devouring those!), white chocolate peanut butter, and brownie cookies. I have to watch myself so I don't eat half of them.


----------



## northern_me

We are doing a work cookie exchange tomorrow. I'm making Oreo truffles. Have them made but need to dip them in chocolate now. I made a second batch to have here over Christmas.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Oreo truffles sound delicious!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

God I can't wait until April when I can eat cookies. Or anything nice again!

GD makes me eat like a saint! I can't even eat most fruit!!!


----------



## northern_me

They're literally so easy. Crush a bag of Oreos and blend with a block of cream cheese. Roll into balls, chill for 10 mins and dip in chocolate.


----------



## Scottish

Amelie that's lovely you all met up! We have a lovely group of girls on our August group and we are all quite close now but we live all around the world so a meet up would be difficult :haha: but would love it at same time!

Northern bet they taste delicious I love cream cheese and Oreos so they are a win :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think we have done 4 meets now - we are all UK based but from cheshire, sheffield, cambridgeshire, a few around London, hertfordshire and I'm in Oxfordshire. Public transport with multiple kids isn't a fun prospect and it would involve a lot of driving to meet up now :(


----------



## Scottish

That's excellent! :D yea I can imagine as the child numbers grow it is harder to arrange meet ups! In my group we all live in Scotland, England, Wales , Ireland, America, Canada, equador and one girl just moved to New Zealand so it would be almost immpossible to arrange that meet up :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Haha, I'll let you know if I end up in Scotland :flower:


----------



## maggz

Rebecca that sounds veeeery drawn out. But glad you got all kinds of cookies! 

So I think we're set on baby stuff! Got the crib, a 4 pack of onesies, and some socks! :haha:


----------



## Dini

I used to think I wouldn't like baby wearing but if he wants to be held a lot I think I'd like to have my hands free. DH says he wont do it but we will see lol.


----------



## Christina86

After talking with dh last night- at nearly midnight- it seems as if I agreed to try to have two kids before 30. I'll be 29 a month after this baby is born. Meaning Id have to be pregnant again by September. Haha. 

I don't think I'm going to get something to wear to hold baby. But with the pain I usually get in my shoulders I fear it would hurt. Maybe dh would wear something. then again I never really thought about it...


----------



## counting

24 weeks today! Vday! Feels amazing to get here, especially after almost loosing him. We have our "28 week" ultrasound to recheck his kidneys in less than a month. Really hoping for good news. I love this little boy so much already :cloud9:

Baby wearing is the only way. I kid you not ladies. I still wear my 17 month old, while 6 months pregnant! I started wearing him in the hospital, and the weight gain of baby is so gradual it still does not really feel any harder most times than wearing a 7lb newborn, and he is 23lbs. I would have never got anything done if I didn't wear my first for 6+ hours a day. You can breastfeed while you do it. It reduces crying by a lot, keeps hands free, is so snuggly, it counts as tummy time and builds muscles for baby and you, and makes parenting a whole lot easier. Especially if you have a baby who needs to be held 24/7, has colic, etc. My oldest is high needs and could not be put down. Also my husband loved baby wearing too, a great way to bond. Just be sure to look up the most comfortable, safest ways to wear baby. Carriers that place baby in a laying down/reclined position are not ideal for airways, and carriers that keep baby with legs hanging straight down are first and foremost going to kill your back and shoulders. I loved a stretchy wrap(like a moby wrap, but I made mine, you can do it super easy and cheap) I used a woven wrap for a while, but it wasn't my favorite(with a stretchy wrap you can put it on and wear it like a tshirt all day and just take baby in and out without untying or adjusting anything, woven you can not) and then a boba soft structured buckle carrier once he got past the 15lb mark was most comfy. I also used a ring sling for a while for hip carrying. I hated mei tais. I would be willing to help any ladies with baby wearing questions if you are interested but not sure where to start. It honestly is amazing, can not say enough good things!

As a side note on the it counts as tummy time- my son was not big on tummy time, but was able to hold up his own head for extended periods of time by a few weeks old, could sit up unassisted and bear weight on his legs by 4 months, and crawled by 5 months. The doctors could not get over how good his muscle tone was, a lot of that was attributed to the fact I wore him for hours every day.


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay for v day counting! Mine is on Thursday. But he's already measuring at 24 weeks so that makes me feel a bit more confident. I hope your 28 week scan brings good news. 
Baby wearing really is a nice bonding experience. I must admit that I was very lucky with dd that she was very happy to be put down. She loved being in her bouncer chair and on her playmate. 

Wow Christina you're being brave! When I was younger I wanted to be done by 30 but that changed to 35! I'll turn 32 two months after baby is born and seeing as I fell pregnant so easily I'm glad I waited. But I know plenty of people who are so glad they had their kids close together.


----------



## Dini

Counting thanks for the info! And congrats on V day!! So exciting!! 

I really want to try baby wearing especially until I go back to work. I feel like a wrap type sling would work well for me but I don't know for sure so I'll just have to try it. I just don't know which one to try. 

Christina, if my life had gone as planned I wanted all my kids by 30 but when I was 28 I left my husband and started all over again. Had a long drawn out divorce but got so lucky to find DH and remarry. We started ttc long before we were married because of my fertility issues and it took us 4 years and I'll be 35 before this one is born. I would love more kids but at my age one may have to be it. I did agree to not prevent after him and maybe if by the time he's going on a year we haven't gotten pregnant again I may do clomid again but I don't think we will ever go down the road of major treatments again. Is little guy is our miracle!! 

I feel like the last week or two has just crept by and I do hope it starts to move faster. I guess I'm impatient. Perhaps after the holidays we can focus more on getting his room done and doing the registry and the baby shower and it will move faster. My V day is the Saturday after Christmas so I guess it's good timing.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on vday counting!! 

I tried using a carrier for DD but the only time she was okay with it was during her 4 month wonder week for short while. Before and after she really hated it. DH kept trying to convince me to just make a wrap out of some fabric but I was so overwhelmed I couldn't find the time. It would have made things so much easier!


----------



## beautymyth

Feeling little to no movements is still pretty normal at 21 weeks right? Baby was so active all last week and yesterday and today I feel kicks but not as strong and more frequent as they were last week. 

If my first pregnancy wasn't so long ago I could remember this stuff but I can't and now I am a little worried. I know they still have lots of room to "play" but why be SOOOO active and then hardly at all, all of a sudden? Growth spurt?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- I will probably get some info for how to make a wrap. I'd rather have different ones in different sizes than fuss with a ton of fabric I don't need. Also happy VDay! So exciting!

Beanonorder- I had felt the same as you. I wanted to be done by 30. But here I am about to be 32 in April. It's not so bad really. 

My husband is 28. So, he feels like we have plenty of time to have more kids, but I feel like my clock is ticking! So, I'm pretty glad to be having this one now. 

Beautymyth- I think that is very normal! Even now, I still have days when baby is very "quiet" and maybe moves only a few times a day. I think even earlier on, it just might not feel like anything. But then baby will start up again later.

My life keeps having more going on. My grandmother might be passing away. She is 91, so it's not like a huge surprise. But I'm just not sure what's going on. My mom is kind of busy and sort of frazzled, so I'm getting fragmented information from her. But from what I know, my grandmother started choking on something at lunch today and then ended up aspirating some food. She is in the hospital. And my mom said her lungs aren't working right, so she is on oxygen. She has a living will that says she does not ever want to be on a ventilator. So, they had to refuse that. And they can only keep her on oxygen for so long. I'm not sure when, but at some point soon I guess they are going to have to take off the oxygen. And then they will just see what happens. My husband told me to go ahead and pack a bag and now I'm prepared to have to drive to see my family if I find something out in the next day or so.


----------



## Button#

I'm sorry about your grandmother Rebecca.

I have a stretchy wrap and a mei tai already which I used loads with DS. I'm not going to bother with a double pushchair so I may treat myself to a woven wrap or a ring sling. I have a friend who has offered to let me play with hers and also there's a sling library down the road.

Me and OH used to squabble over who got to wear DS, he loved it and would quite often go off for walks with him in the sling.


----------



## Beanonorder

Beautymyth I have also felt less movement the past two days. It has me a little worried too. I keep trying to tell myself it's the anterior placenta but I'm not very convincing! 

Rebecca I'm sorry about your gran. I lost my grampa at 92 in September this year. 
My dh is also younger - 29 and he also seemed to think we had plenty of time! 

At the rate I'm going I have no idea how I'm going to work until at least 37 weeks. I get I'm also sick but I got home today absolutely exhausted and my back is so sore. Yesterday I went grocery shopping in the morning and baking in the afternoon and my back was sore after that too. 
Bring on the holidays next week!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'll have 3 kids at 29 :flower:

My plan was always to be done by 30. And I think 3 is our limit.


----------



## captainj1

Wow you ladies are all so young! I will be 40 three months after this LO arrives. When I was a child I planned to be married at 25 and have 4 kids...as it was, I worked hard at my career, didn't meet my husband until I was 30, got married at 34 and took 7 months to concieve my son. The rest is in my signature so even though I won't get 4 kids, 2 will be such a blessing. 

I am definitely finding it harder this time around though. I'm less physically fit too. I am in Japan on business at the moment, landed yesterday morning and had a day of sightseeing with my client then a full day of meetings today which was supposed to be followed by dinner but I had a dizzy spell this afternoon (low bp) so excused myself as I still have tomorrow to get through before I fly back to the UK. I am missing my son's Christmas concert today too, which I'm pretty sad about. But he understand mummy has to bring home the bacon. :)

Xxx


----------



## Scottish

Yes Amelie if you ever in Scotland let me know hehe :flower: and anyone else !

I will be 29 when this one is born. I to will have 3 kids and want to feel done but something is niggling in me for just one more to even the number out! I don't know see how I feel in a couple of years but yes being done by 30 sounds good :D

Congrats on v day counting! I have one more week yippee!

Rebecca :hugs: sorry to hear your grandmother is unwell :( 

Bean hope the pain eases :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Rebecca so sorry to hear about your grandma. If she is just on oxygen they should be able to keep her on that as long as she wants as it is also considered a comfort measure. I deal with that a lot at work since I work in intensive care. I hope she recovers but sometimes an episode of aspiration pneumonia can just be too hard on the elderly and if she didn't want to be on a ventilator then they made the right call there. My thoughts are with you hon. 

I have days where baby boy is quiet or I'm too busy to feel him but I grab my doppler to check on him when that happens but I think it's the anterior placenta and like you beanonorder I am not so convincing!

Ugh, I didn't get much sleep at all. Woke up 4.5hrs in with bad reflux and couldn't get back to sleep. I may try again for a bit but if I can't fall back asleep I guess I'll be up for the day. I do have a lot to do but the stores don't open till 10 and one errand I need to do can't be done till after 12pm and its just after 6am here.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Thanks for that information! Like I said, I'm getting fragmented information from my mom and I'm not 100% certain what exactly is going on. I am not faulting her with it, of course. This is her mother and her last living family member from that family. So, I think my mom is not thinking so clearly.
I do not quite comprehend why her lungs are not working. I had thought that aspirating food just meant that you were more likely to develop pneumonia or an infection. I don't know much about the oxygen other than the fact that my mom told me they can't keep her on it. I don't even know why they said that or when they plan to take her off of it. I'm wondering if it's an insurance thing? I'd love to call the hospital myself and get information from them, but I know they can't tell me anything over the phone especially not really knowing who I am at all.

I'm just waiting on my mom to update me with what all is going on. Your info as a nurse is very helpful though!


----------



## beautymyth

I feel kicks really low, she's breech at the moment. I got some kicks this morning though that I could feel on the outside! Already making me worried haha. 

As for the age question, not sure who asked it. But I will be 28 when she is born and she will be my last one. I'm single so I don't think the sperm donor counts with his age lol


----------



## wanting2010

I'm sorry about your grandmother, Rebecca. Does the hospital your grandmother is in have it set up so that there is a PIN you can use to obtain information on her? The hospitals around here do that so they know they are able to give out info to anyone calling with the PIN for a particular patient. 

I wore my DS a lot in the early days. I loved my Moby wrap until he reached about 15 lbs then it started getting more uncomfortable and I moved to a Beco Butterfly that I loved as well. I expect I will get a lot of use out of baby wearing once #2 arrives. 

Last weekend I didn't feel baby moving much at all and was starting to get a little worried, and then the movements picked up again early in the week. My bump also looked bigger too, so I think maybe baby was having a growth spurt. Some days she's quieter than others, and I remember it being that way with my DS as well. 

I'm another one who always said I wanted to be done with babies by 30. I've always wanted to have them close together in age- get all the sleepless years out of the way at once as I told my DH. I've gotten used to sleeping all night again now though, lol. Anyway, I'm 27 and I think we will be done after 2.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hehe, I tried to tell myself I was done at 2...then my coil rejected itself and we drank too much wine and apparently sperm can survive for 5 days, hehe.

My little lucky Penny, I am so glad she hapenned though. I might not have been brave enough to go for 3 but already just having her inside me I feel so much more complete.


----------



## GreyGirl

Lovely to hear of so many getting regular movements now and on the outside! We're getting close to viability, woot! I've finally got more regular movements too. 
Quite a few people around my age too, I'll be 30 this week and so 30 when baby arrives. I think we'll be done at 2, but I don't want to say never. 

Sorry again for being MIA - I'm rubbish, I know. I rarely get on the computer at the moment, so never feel I have time to scroll back and read. Last week was my daughter's second birthday and it's been so manic! 
This is our repeat scan (couldn't see heart properly at 19weeks) at 22+6... All well and managed to stay team :yellow:!


I asked specifically for this picture - the sonographer said no one normally wants this view! 


In other news, my friend who lost her baby isn't ready to see me yet, it's too painful. I understand, but it hurts because she's one of my closest friends. 
I've got a swelling in my neck, around my thyroid gland. I've had my blood tested for thyroid function and it's come back normal - so now my only other thought is thyroid cancer and I'm so panicked. I've got an appointment on Wednesday to see if they can find out what it is.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca, just for your info incase it helps...when you aspirate, it doesn't mean you get pneumonia but for most elderly people it does as they can't fight off the infection and don't have the good strong cough you and I do even remanants of the food stay behind and bacteria clings to it causing pneumonia. It's also possible she was "silently aspirating" before the choking episode which made it worse. Antibiotics can help but unless placed on a ventilator sometimes the lungs just can't work with all the fluid that the pnemonia has created. As far as the oxygen, if they live in the US it most certainly isn't an insurance thing. It's possible she's on a very high amount or a special mask called a Bi-Pap that will force air into her lungs and help her exhale without actually being on a ventilator, but you can't live on that forever. If she's on a very high amount requiring a special oxygen delivery system that could be what they mean as well, that she can't live on that forever but if she were just on plain old oxygen that shouldn't be an issue, however your grandma may have put in her living will or told your mom she didn't want that for the rest of her days. Lots of aging people do that and in my field we really respect those wishes. I do hope they can get her better but if not I hope they can keep her comfortable. And I'm sure your poor mom is just overwhelmed by all of it, having a loved one who is very sick is stressful no matter what their age especially when it's your parent. Please let me know if you have more questions I can answer, I don't want to step on toes by interjecting my opinions lol.

I'm about to go try to get the rest of my shopping done. DH will be upset when he sees what I'm spending because I have to get groceries as well, poor guy worked 84 hours in 7 days and had a great paycheck only to have Christmas and groceries gobble up a lot of it. We are being very frugal with Christmas this year, but we are buying 3 gift cards at the grocery so on top of our usual bill we will have that, and I am buying a cake for my girlfriend at work's shower on Wednesday and that wasn't cheap. Excited to pick it up today though, I'm sure it's adorable!


----------



## Dini

Greygirl, I was posting when you did so didn't see your post. The pics look so cute!! Glad all is well there. 

Sorry about the swelling, it could be a thousand things, but I'm like you, I'd think the worst. It could just be a lymph node that is swollen trying to fight of an infection or due to the extra fluid your body is carrying right now. I hope you get some answers soon so you can relax!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- That is all extremely helpful! You are not stepping on toes at all. :) You are a health professional and know lots about this stuff. I am clueless. I have just talked to my mom twice today. The first time around, she said the plan was to leave her on the oxygen for a week and then try to see if they could slowly wean her off of it. I guess that's what she meant the first time when she said they couldn't keep her on it. My mom is consumed with making her she is doing what her mother would want her to do. It's not easy when the person can't communicate well with you.
But the 2nd time I talked to her, she said that my grandmother is now taking her own oxygen mask off! And they are trying to monitor her to keep it on, but she is hard-headed. She said one thing to my mom and that was, "Get me out of here. Get this off my face." She is now being removed from the hospital and going back to her assisted living with the oxygen because that's where she wants to be. I know that if my grandmother were fully aware of everything, she would still be doing all of this. This is her personality. My mom said she thinks she's just ready to go and that's okay. So, they are trying to make sure she qualifies for hospice so that if she truly refuses the oxygen they can just keep her comfortable. There's no knowing. She might leave the oxygen mask alone once she is back somewhere that she is happy and comfortable. I told my mom I'm ready to go if something happens, so I guess we just wait to see what happens. And, of course, they are going to try to monitor her closely and try to keep that oxygen mask on her.
But well before she was even this old, my grandmother has been known to escape the hospital. She has ripped her own IVs out and such. She has a mind of her own.


----------



## northern_me

So I went to the doctor today and I have to get another ultrasound to check baby's positioning. He won't put me off work until he sees if it's SPD or just the weight of the baby on my bones. I don't really get that. If I'm in pain, I'm in pain. Rawr.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca, that sounds like your grandma knows what she wants! I love little old people who are like that. I'm so glad they are taking her back where she wants to be and hospice will do a great job keeping her comfortable. I hope that will make your mom feel better as well. 

So I got most of my shopping done, what a long day. Also had to get the oil changed in the car so I spent a lot of money lol. 

Everything I put in my mouth today even water is making my reflux worse. I took a Zantac before I ate dinner but I know I'm going to be awake all night even if I don't go to bed for 4 more hours. 

I ran I to my cousin at the store and she is due today but no sign of baby yet, she said she is in the right position but nothing is happening so she goes back on Wednesday and may get induced.


----------



## counting

Annoying Northern!

I think it helped LO#1 to love baby wearing because I wore him right away, even in hospital!

About the age question- I turned 26 the end of September, so will be 26 when Reed is born. I was 24(a few months shy of 25) when Joey(my oldest) was born. For whatever reason I always had a feeling I'd have a baby at 24(weird intuition), and then after I had him I got the same weird feeling about 26, and I told my DH. We thought it was funny, but put no stock in it because we didn't think we would be having another for a long time, if we ever did have another. Curious if I will get the feeling after I have Reed- Because I have no idea if we are finished or not.


----------



## counting

Also DS1 giving his baby brother some kisses on vday :cloud9: He just woke up so his hair is crazy. I swear I brush it :haha:

https://i61.tinypic.com/2v8691i.jpg


----------



## Christina86

I have been feeling baby a lot this last week at all different hours. I just laid down in bed and was feeling pokes so I figured why not see what happens. Put my hand on the spot where I've been feeling those pokes. I had to press down a bit as I'm not the skinniest person in the world and I felt baby kick my hand! =] first time! So cool. 

Okay now I'm off to bed =] I was just excited so I had to share =]


----------



## Beanonorder

Counting that is such a cute picture! 

Dini sorry about the reflux. I have days where even water gives me heartburn and it's awful. 

Greygirl lovely pictures! When I get on the computer I'll try post some of mine. 

Dd woke up vomiting this morning. She's been going the whole day. I took her to the doctor but she hasn't even been able to keep the medicine down. Have to be so careful about dehydration. My nanny is also sick. She came to work but I feel bad so I've ended up staying home and she is going to go home soon.


----------



## Perplexed

So sorry to hear about your grandmother Rebecca :hugs: hope they can wean her off oxygen soon and she'd be ok without it.

Counting that pic so so cute! I thought it was a bf pic but then I thought hmm that doesn't look like bf'ing lol. I understand about your ds' hair. I have really wild (wilder than your ds' cute hair) and people often assume I haven't brushed it. Now dd has inherited similar hair and people always ask why it's not brushed!!

Dini: sorry about your heartburn. I haven't had too many cases of heartburn these days but when I do have it, it's quite awful. These days water makes me nauseous which sucks as I'm trying to drink more.

Bean: so sprey about your dd (and the nanny too). I hope they're both feeling better soon.


----------



## Button#

Yay for kicks Christina.

Lovely pic counting, my LOs hair goes a bit mad like that sometimes, normally on one side.

Dini, do you have gaviscon where you are? I lived on it with DS. Also try propping yourself up to sitting with lots of pillows in bed.

Beanonorder hope your daughter feels better soon and I hope you don't catch it.


----------



## counting

Nah, just my extremely stretch marked(from last pregnancy) belly :haha:

I do need to take a breastfeeding picture again though I think, just to have. I know my son will likely wean soon and I will be nursing a new little babe so I would like something to preserve the memory of our special nursing bond. I have some from when he was smaller but nothing from 1 year+


----------



## northern_me

So my gestational diabetes test came back high and now I have to get the longer test done. I'm so pissed. 

Amelie you said that you've had it, how long have they let you go? I can't remember what they said. I can't be induced so if this second test comes back again and it says I have it, and they want me to have the baby early, that means a definite c section.


----------



## maggz

Such a sweet pic counting :flower:

Sorry about your grandma Rebecca :hugs:

northern why would they want the baby out early? Are there risks with GD? Hope it goes well and you'll get your VBAC hon :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- I think your son looks fine. He looks like a typical kid first thing in the morning to me. That is such a sweet picture. I love it when my son kisses my belly. :)

Northern- I hope they can figure out what the reason for the pain is. Although, I am with you in that pain is pain and I don't get why it matters. Sorry you have to go back and do the 3 hour test. I'm going to have to do that one from the get-go. But maybe it will come back just fine. I hope it does! 
My husband's cousin's girlfriend (that sounds so much more distant from us than she is) has GD, and they are doing a C-Section on her on her due date. Her GD is pretty bad, and she is not taking good care of herself with it either. She has not regulated her diet at all. She is having a c-section by her own choice. She had never even planned on trying a VBAC. Personally, I think her baby is going to come early, but we'll see!

Beanonorder- I hope your little girl gets better soon. Hopefully, she can start to hold something down! That has to be so difficult.

Things are just constantly up and down with my grandmother. They were actually able to take the full oxygen mask off and just put her on a nasal one and she was doing good last night. She even ate dinner! My mom sent me a picture of her and her color looked really good. But she sort of took a turn for the worse during the night and her vitals weren't looking so good. Now, it's her heart that's having trouble. My mom was with her this morning and said she was improving from last night. There's just no knowing. She is still in the hospital because they felt they should wait one more day before releasing her. Now, I think they are going to wait another day for that. I'm ready to hit the road if I need to, but there is no knowing with her. She has bounced back from some crazy stuff before. I thought for sure she wasn't going to pull out of the lung problems this time, but she did!

Baby Holly seems to be doing good! I can feel her on the outside now even when I can't feel her from the inside! It's so weird. I'll have my hand on my belly and feel something and if my hand wasn't there, I never would have known she moved. She was extremely active yesterday. Today she is quieter, but I noticed she has patterns like that. One day, I'll feel constant action and then the next is just occasional movements. I keep trying to record her movements so my mom and MIL can see them, but it's nearly impossible. Either she doesn't move or even when she does, you can barely tell in the video. Meanwhile, it's really obvious in person!


----------



## northern_me

maggz said:


> Such a sweet pic counting :flower:
> 
> Sorry about your grandma Rebecca :hugs:
> 
> northern why would they want the baby out early? Are there risks with GD? Hope it goes well and you'll get your VBAC hon :)

Around here they routinely induce from 38+ weeks for gestational diabetes. Sometimes GD babies are really big, so they don't usually let you go overdue.


----------



## maggz

I see. Well that would suck. Fx for you! 

Rebecca I've noticed patterns like that with mine too, some days he'll be super active day and night, but others, like today, he's just a-chillin although I feel him occasionally.

I have a Christmas party at work tonight (very informal) and it's a potluck. I put myself down to bring a dessert and I have no idea what to make! Then there will also be a gift exchange and I am just so not thinking of anything cute or clever. Ideas welcome!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Sorry Northern :hugs:

I had DD1 at just 39 weeks and DD2 at 39+5. If you are on insulin or metaformin it is a straight 38 week induction.

Maggz - the risks are big baby but also excess fluid. The main risk is that the placenta degrades more quickly after 38 weeks - obviously less so the better the control but regardless of the control the placenta suffers - they don't know why.

The baby can also have low blood sugar at birth. 

It is a crappy complication but having done this 3 x now - at least you can have a go at controlling it. I am aiming again for a 40 week induction or there abouts - lots can change though.

:hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope you don't have it Northern. It is very upsetting finding out about it the first time it happens :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern sorry about your gd results. I've heard a number of people say they got a positive on the one hour test but we're fine on the 3 hour one. And for this reason some doctors don't even bother with the one hour. I just had to do the three hour one. 

Maggi I'm supposed to be going to a potluck Christmas party on Friday and raking a gift. I have no ideas for either and this is making me think I won't go. I really have no time to make something or go and buy something. 

Rebecca sorry things are still so uncertain with your grandmother. We had a similar situation with mine last year. After a fall they found a problem with her heart and not enough oxygen circulating. It was touch and go for months. I was very grateful she managed to hang on until I made it back home and she got to meet her great granddaughter. 

Dd was still vomiting at 8pm last night. I have her medicine and about 4 teaspoons of liquid. Then she went to sleep. She woke up at 2:20am and wanted to drink. Shame, she was so thirsty but I didn't want to to give her too much. Thank goodness she kept it down and went back to sleep. She woke up at 5:40am and wanted more. Again she kept it down and went back to sleep. So I have left her home with the nanny and am hoping she is on the mend.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'd pass a 3 hour test but get sky high results on a 1hr?

What do they count that result as - do you know? 

In the UK they do fasting, 1hr and then 2hr. The logic being by 2hrs you should be back to a fasting level.

Current research suggests it is the peak (so 1hr) that does the damage - which is why my hospital policy on monitoring has changed.

I know there is a big variation around the world on how GD is handled. In the US for example as a 2nd + time Mum with GD I'd be on medication without even being allowed to try diet control.


----------



## northern_me

I think being medicated off the start would depend on your doctor here. I would like to think they would let you diet control if you had been successful in your first pregnancy. I'm getting the two hour test done, not the three.


----------



## Beanonorder

Amelie I'm not quite sure how it works. I haven't done much research into it. Its mostly on here I've read what people had to say about the different tests. 

Here's a picture of my little guy from last weeks scan and a picture of me at 23+3.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20141214-WA0038.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









23 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RebeccaR19

So my grandmother passed away last night. My mom had called me yesterday as well as my cousins and my sister because the hospice nurse said she thought it was the time to have anyone who wanted to say goodbye to my grandmother say it while she was alive. She didn't think my grandmother would make it through the night. She was right. I am glad I got to tell her I love her. My son told her he loved her too. 
I wish I could have given her a hug and a kiss. 

On the bright side of things, I've officially reached Vday! And Holly seems to be celebrating that as well because she is extremely active.


----------



## Button#

I'm so sorry for your loss Rebecca and I'm glad you got the chance to say goodbye. Congrats on V day.


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca: yay for v day. 
I am so sorry to hear about your grandma. It's hard to loose someone especially around the holidays. 

Baby has been quite active this last week. I feel movement strongly, down low, almost all day long. most active mid morning and late at night. =] I'm thinking baby is really close to my bladder. Or jumping on it like a trampoline.though I don't know how to tell. I can't stop going!! And I go like 30-40 min after I go when I have a drink and usually i don't have another drink right away. The bad part is when I'm at my internship there are times where I just have to hold it. Goodness is that hard to do.


----------



## northern_me

So sorry Rebecca. I lost both of my grandparents on the same side 4 months apart last year, one being over Christmas. It's tough, especially this time of year.


----------



## stripeycat5

So sorry to hear about your Grandmother Rebecca hugs &#128542;. Congratulations on V-day though it must a relief to reach that point. Another week and a bit for me - v-day will be Christmas Day thinking about it!

Christina - my bubba has also been very active this week although a lot at night which may not be a good sign! With DS he was very much a mover and a shaker in the daytime but at night he would be quite settled. This lo is def more active at night, I know whether I just feel it more then cos I am so busy in the day and also sleeping more lightly because I think as a Mum any little thing can wake you up in the night. Anyhoodle I do hope they continue the good sleep trait just like their big brother!

Northern I hope you don't have GD but if you do at least they have caught it reasonably early. They don't routinely test in Wales until 28 weeks and I have to have the test cos my Dad is diabetic. It came back ok last time though so fingers crossed.

I went shopping yesterday it was a loooong day. DS is just entering the temper tantrum stage and actually lay flat on his front for 10 mins having an alright strop about having his reins on! I think he is just to be a stubborn nut like his father &#128522;. I do hope that this stage passes nice and quickly but I think that may be wishful thinking!


----------



## counting

So sorry Rebecca. When I was pregnant with my oldest, my great grandmother passed away, and then the same week I had to be induced my grandfather passed away and it was his funeral. Extremely difficult to loose loved ones, especially when you are pregnant and trying to celebrate a new life. When my son was born, we had the amazing surprise- myself and DH, both brown eyed, gave birth to our son, with the exact big beautiful blue grey eyes my grandfather had. I always see my son and remember what an amazing, loving man he was.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks everyone! It definitely is a lot harder than I ever thought it would be. I wasn't expecting her to live forever, but it's just hard to lose anyone you love. I was extremely close with my grandmother--closer than any of her other grandchildren. There are only 4 of us who are her grandchildren..my sister, myself, and my two cousins. But I know that she is better off now as well. 

Counting- My cousin is having an extremely hard time of it all right now because she is due in January and cannot come out this way because she'd have to fly. And she is not cleared to fly. She is so sad that she cannot make it to see everyone. She is having a girl and loosely naming her after my grandmother (not because this happened though--they planned that months ago). My grandmother's name is Margaret and they are naming their daughter Margo. I am hoping that welcoming her little girl into her life with a similar name will help her with the hurt she is experiencing of not being able to be there right now. She also looks the most like my grandmother out of all of us, so I bet that would be neat if her baby looks like my grandmother. I hope it can help her like how looking at your son helped you.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I'm so sorry for your loss. Big hugs x
Congrats on v-day. Seeing as it's past midnight here it's v-day for me! 

Stripey I know what you mean about baby being much more active at night this time. I never had sleep issues last time but this time I am and I feel him so much while trying to fall asleep. 

Dd seems to have picked up a nasty virus! The vomiting has stopped but now she has horrific diarrhea. Its 2am here and I've just done the second nappy change since she asked to go to bed at 7:30pm. Which is also a clear sign she is very sick. She's never asked to go to bed before and she hasn't fallen asleep at 7:30 since before dh left.


----------



## Kalabear

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother Rebecca. Thoughts are with you and your family.

Hope you're dd gets better soon bean! My DS has picked up another bug and I hope he feels better by Christmas!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

So sorry to hear about your Grandmother Rebecca :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

So sorry Rebecca :hugs: that's fabulous that you got to tell her you loved Her. I hope you are doing ok as I can't imagine how painful it is to loose such a close relative but she seems to have had a great long life :D xxxxxx


----------



## northern_me

Is anyone else reaching a point where they feel disgusting? I feel enormous. I'm tired 100% of the time and generally have given up on making an attempt to look normal. I haven't totally given up on myself but mat pants aren't exactly flattering and I usually end up sticking on a shirt/sweater and a scarf. Very minimal makeup, I couldn't care less about my hair. But I feel disgusting. I don't want OH to look at me, I don't want to go out to the Christmas parties we have going on this week. I would just as soon hibernate by myself so I don't have to look at anyone and they don't have to look at me. There are literally days when I make sure I'm in bed in the dark when he comes home so I don't have to deal with it. I feel like every bit of weight I'm gaining is going to my face!


----------



## Christina86

I have been feeling very out of breath for about three days. A lot is when I'm watching tv (I usually lay on my back) but even just walking up or down the stairs in my house. Or down the driveway to grab the mail. Is that normal?


----------



## maggz

Very sorry about your grandmother Rebecca. :hugs: Do you have a long trip to go out to see your family?

northern - that sucks you're feeling like that, can you maybe treat yourself to get your hair done and a few makeup products? It always makes me feel more confident when I wear nice looking makeup, doesn't have to be much. I do feel you on the clothes though, it's getting cold here and I feel like I wear the same thing every day. It's getting kinda old. I just want leggings and big sweaters lol. 

Christina being out of breath is totally normal, try laying on your side more so oxygen flows more freely throughout. But yeah it's normal, so don't worry :) 

ONE MORE FINAL tomorrow and then I'm done. I am so excited to be done but I'm dreading the test itself. 
Blah, other than that, nothing new!


----------



## beautymyth

I have to go to the renal clinic at the hospital because of my high blood pressure and kidney disease my last appointment she said I will have to be going every two weeks, so today when I went( two weeks after my other appointment) she said I don't have to see her for a month now because my blood work and my urine is looking good! My blood pressure has been really well behaved this pregnancy( it was my last too though) so things are starting to look up a little bit better for me now.. Prayers do really help :D

still means that I will be induced though because I am so high risk but still... Oh I also FINALLY gained some weight this pregnancy, 3 pounds so far :happydance:


----------



## northern_me

Christina if you're carrying high you will have breathing issues as baby gets bigger. Try clasping both your hands above your head and stretching them as high as you can and take deep breaths. It expands your rib cage and your lungs have more room to expand. I was doing a presentation in university one time last time I was pregnant and I huffed and puffed so much through it the prof stopped me to ask if I was ok. How embarrassing.


----------



## Christina86

maggz said:


> Very sorry about your grandmother Rebecca. :hugs: Do you have a long trip to go out to see your family?
> 
> northern - that sucks you're feeling like that, can you maybe treat yourself to get your hair done and a few makeup products? It always makes me feel more confident when I wear nice looking makeup, doesn't have to be much. I do feel you on the clothes though, it's getting cold here and I feel like I wear the same thing every day. It's getting kinda old. I just want leggings and big sweaters lol.
> 
> Christina being out of breath is totally normal, try laying on your side more so oxygen flows more freely throughout. But yeah it's normal, so don't worry :)
> 
> ONE MORE FINAL tomorrow and then I'm done. I am so excited to be done but I'm dreading the test itself.
> Blah, other than that, nothing new!

Thanks. I lay on my sides a lot when sleeping (though I do flip around quite often). I guess I'll start laying on my side more when on the couch watching TV too. 

Good luck on your final! How much more school do you have left? Despite missing so many classes at the beginning of this semester I ended with 5 A's, 2 B's and 1 B+. =)


----------



## Christina86

Thanks. I'll try that. I honesty have no idea if I am carrying high. Someone I saw today said it looks like I'm carrying low. I don't even know how to tell. All I know is when I stand up straight and look down I can't see my feet :haha: 



northern_me said:


> Christina if you're carrying high you will have breathing issues as baby gets bigger. Try clasping both your hands above your head and stretching them as high as you can and take deep breaths. It expands your rib cage and your lungs have more room to expand. I was doing a presentation in university one time last time I was pregnant and I huffed and puffed so much through it the prof stopped me to ask if I was ok. How embarrassing.


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay it's v-day for me! 

Christina well done on your results! 
I am also suffering with the breathlessness. I sometimes even get it when lying on my side. The other day in class I was also huffing and puffing. It was awful! It has made me really conscious of being on my back too. 

Northern sorry for the way you are feeling. I'm starting to feel that way because it's so cold and I keep adding layers to keep warm. Makes me feel huge... 

Maggz good luck for your last final! 

Dd is still not well. She slept through, even with the nappy changes, but was still exhausted this morning. I did manage to get her to drink some rehydrate and eat some banana. So I'm now at school. But I'm running in fumes. Dh made me so mad, he was telling me to go to work and let the nanny take her to the doctor so I said I needed to know my daughter was OK. He told me to stop speaking like she's only mine and I just thought what an ass. He hasn't seen her since Saturday and I'm the one who's had to take her to the doctor, clean up all the vomit and wake up for her every night. He's using the excuse of he's too sick to come out to us. It just makes me mad that he hasn't even stopped once to thank me for doing it all.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- It is a twelve hour drive from here. We are changing our Christmas plans now. What we are going to do is leave here on Friday and go to my in-laws' house in North Carolina, which is 9 hours from us. We will spend one night there. And then we are leaving for Virginia on Saturday morning to get to my parents' house. So, it's 3 hours from my in-laws' house. The funeral is at 3:30 PM. So, that should give us enough time to get up there and get put together for the funeral.

The burial is Monday and I actually have some family I haven't seen in years coming for it. I am looking forward to seeing them.

I am not sure how much I will be on this forum in the next few days. I will be so busy starting tomorrow. I have my level II ultrasound appointment tomorrow to check baby Holly's heart. The appointment is supposed to take 2 hours. Then, I have my 24 week appointment at 8 AM on Friday. Sometime maybe around 11 or so we will leave. So, in the rest of my time tomorrow, I have to get ready to go.

Right now, we have told my son that Santa is coming a little early. I'm waiting to make sure that he is asleep and Santa is supposed to come tonight. ;)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca I'm so sorry about your grandmother. It's never easy losing someone you love so much. :hugs: Good luck with your next few days. Please try to just drop us a quick update after your ultrasound if you can.

Bean... Your DH... If I knew him I would kick him. Sorry.  I'm so sorry to hear your DD has been so sick! That is so hard, especially alone. I hope she's through the worst of it! On the plus side, your bump is so beautiful! :flower:

Christina my doc told me to not lie on my back at all. I'm surprised you can stand it, it makes me feel awful! If I roll onto my back while I'm sleeping I wake up gasping like a fish out of water. :haha: But I get breathless really easily too; in fact that was one of my very early symptoms, even before my BFP. Started to do my regular workout & had to stop bc I was so winded. I had to look it up to make sure I wasn't crazy! I get winded if I talk too much. It's so embarrassing. 

This baby is obviously some sort of breakdancer. :haha: He seems to be getting more and more active and strong! I _love_ it, but it can be a bit distracting, especially when I'm trying to sleep!  I'm relieved though, I thought I might not feel as much with anterior placenta but it's totally fine. :) Also, my belly button is practically flat already, and when I lay down it semi-pops out. I find it fascinatingly creepy. 

My next appt with my new doc is Monday, and I'm worried I'm going to have to raise a fuss to get the standard preventive measures for low PAPP-A (extra growth scan by 28 weeks and testing for protein in my urine at every visit) that my other OB was going to do automatically. When I mentioned it before she seemed to have no idea what I was talking about and totally blew me off! :shrug:

We have a super busy weekend ahead and all I want to do is sleep... :sleep: :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Christina86

I was never told I couldn't lay on my back. Never anything about sides either. Laying on my back is actually just becoming uncomfortable but my sides kill me if I'm on them too long. Then I flip around and end up on my back in the end. 

I'm not going to see my normal doc next week as she is on vacation. I'm going to see one of the other docs in the office. I guess that's fine. I've never met them and tech any one of the 4 docs can deliver the baby.


----------



## maggz

northern_me said:


> I was doing a presentation in university one time last time I was pregnant and I huffed and puffed so much through it the prof stopped me to ask if I was ok. How embarrassing.

:haha: :)



beautymyth said:


> My blood pressure has been really well behaved this pregnancy( it was my last too though) so things are starting to look up a little bit better for me now.. Prayers do really help :D
> 
> still means that I will be induced though because I am so high risk but still... Oh I also FINALLY gained some weight this pregnancy, 3 pounds so far :happydance:

Yay good for you! Glad your bp is behaving well ;) 



Christina86 said:


> Good luck on your final! How much more school do you have left? Despite missing so many classes at the beginning of this semester I ended with 5 A's, 2 B's and 1 B+. =)

Thanks! And good job! :flower: This is a total B semester over here... I think I'll end up with 3 B's and one C (math, my enemy). 
I have one semester left to get my associate's in communications :dance: Just applied last month for transfer schools and I'm hoping to do online classes during the fall semester at least, so I can stay home with the baby. 

What are you going for?



Beanonorder said:


> Yay it's v-day for me!
> 
> Maggz good luck for your last final!
> 
> Dd is still not well. She slept through, even with the nappy changes, but was still exhausted this morning. I did manage to get her to drink some rehydrate and eat some banana. So I'm now at school. But I'm running in fumes. Dh made me so mad, he was telling me to go to work and let the nanny take her to the doctor so I said I needed to know my daughter was OK. He told me to stop speaking like she's only mine and I just thought what an ass. He hasn't seen her since Saturday and I'm the one who's had to take her to the doctor, clean up all the vomit and wake up for her every night. He's using the excuse of he's too sick to come out to us. It just makes me mad that he hasn't even stopped once to thank me for doing it all.

Happy V-Day!! :happydance: Your bump is so cute and I loved the pics you put on fb :)

So is your DH coming around on wanting to work on things or is he just doing his own thing still? Could you set certain days for him to see your DD just so she's not missing out on seeing her dad?
Honestly, sad as it is, you're probably not gonna get any thanks from him. :/ 
Hope your daughter starts feeling better asap!! 



TaraCathryn said:


> Also, my belly button is practically flat already, and when I lay down it semi-pops out. I find it fascinatingly creepy.
> 
> My next appt with my new doc is Monday, and I'm worried I'm going to have to raise a fuss to get the standard preventive measures for low PAPP-A (extra growth scan by 28 weeks and testing for protein in my urine at every visit) that my other OB was going to do automatically.

Haha mine is getting flat too and when I lay down and flex to get up, it sticks out. It makes me laugh in a very hysterical way cause I'm so weirded out:dohh:

What's PAPP-A?



Christina86 said:


> I was never told I couldn't lay on my back. Never anything about sides either. Laying on my back is actually just becoming uncomfortable but my sides kill me if I'm on them too long. Then I flip around and end up on my back in the end.
> 
> I'm not going to see my normal doc next week as she is on vacation. I'm going to see one of the other docs in the office. I guess that's fine. I've never met them and tech any one of the 4 docs can deliver the baby.

You can lay on your back as long as it's comfortable for you :) It just might pose problems like breathlessness hahaha... and when the baby and uterus get bigger it will start pressing down so you won't get as much blood flow, but by then your body will let you know! :) 

I also have 1/4 chance of getting my doctor for the delivery. I don't really care, she's nice but not very personable. But I'd like to meet the other ones, just in case. 

I've really been wondering if I should switch doctors, I just don't feel like going through the hassle of it all. I guess I'll see later on when I've shown her my birth plan and gotten a reaction from her and stuff. 

Sorry this was so long there's just no way I'd remember everything I wanted to say if I didn't quote it! Haha. 
Have a good night ladies, I'm probably gonna turn in soon so I can be fresh for tomorrow's math problems :haha:


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: congrats on vday.

Bean: congrats on vday, and I'm so sorry that your dd is still sick. Gosh that comment from your dh really got me frustrated!! I'm so sorry he's being like that.


----------



## Christina86

Maggz: I am in a BSW program - Bachelor of Social Work. It is my second degree. I have a Bachelors in Communications also with a concentration in interpersonal, organizational and cultural communications. I am now going to take a year or so off but I plan on continuing to get a Masters of Social Work (and do a dual masters program to get Masters of Business Administration as well). I hope to start a non-profit one day and stay on as the CEO so I want that social work background as well as Business =] 

Math seems to be the enemy of a lot of people. I have a classmate who has to take a math class and the cursing that comes out of her mouth when she talks about how she despises it is hilarious!

Grrrr! My dog is so annoying. I don't mind her sleeping on the bed but I do mind her when she shifts in the middle of the night. I have to be up at 5:45am. It's 2:45am and Lola just woke me up by shifting her paws into my back and when I went to move her. She got up and moved right back! =[


----------



## northern_me

I had the first part of my 2hr test done. Sugar levels were 5.6 after 9hrs of fasting. That doesn't bode well, does it?


----------



## counting

Not sure about proper sugar levels for the 2 hour test, sorry to hear the results are not so far favourable though :(

Possibly odd- The whole pregnancy I have felt excited, and know I love them, want them, am attached and curious about who he will be, etc, even though he was unplanned- but over the past few days I have felt SO bonded and in love with him! When I feel his big kicks and rolls I am absolutely in heaven and it's just bliss. Not sure if since everything was so difficult and a fight to keep him in and healthy in the early days I let myself distance myself from that overwhelming love and now that I am past 24 weeks I am letting myself feel like he is really going to be here and that I can be that in love with him, if it is all the big kicks and rolls and letting his presence be known, hormones or what- but something has definitely changed- and I was already loving him before now!

On a sad, shameful pregnancy note, I got married in July(the same day I got pregnant with Reed, LOL) and for dessert we had these delicious personal sized heart shaped cheesecakes. We had a bunch left over which we froze in the deep freeze. I discovered them 3 days ago. I am so ashamed at how many I have eaten, but I just can't stop :haha: Seriously. Straight out of the freezer it is like eating an icecream cheesecake. 

In other news, considering weaning my son (17.5 months). So on the fence I don't know what to do. I am not minding nursing him really, and not sure I am ready to break that special bond, but I am also considering lots of other things. Wondering if I can cope with nursing a 21 month old and a newborn at the same time. Wondering if I should just keep nursing as a special way to bond with Reed when he is born, and if nursing Joey will take away from that bond. Also wondering if I choose to wean him after his brother is born if he will be resentful and blame it on the new baby. Last night (I always nurse him to sleep) I gave him a cup of water and snuggled him instead of nursing. He asked a few times and I just said "Well, why don't we try cup water and snuggles" and he didn't even get upset, just accepted it. He tried to put himself to sleep that way for half an hour before asking him if he wanted the boob for sleep, an he immediately accepted and dozed off after a couple of minutes. So on the fence.


----------



## northern_me

I would continue to feed. A girl in one of my programs has been tandem feeding for 6 years through three kids. They all eventually weaned themselves. Your milk will change again for the baby so he might actually not want it himself at some point. I'm all for self weaning and really he isn't that old.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Northern 5.6 isn't THAT bad, are you awake in pain at the moment? That screws the most non diabetic of peoples sugar :hugs:

Below 6 is what they look for in pregnancy for fasting.

Below 7.8 at 1hour and below 6 at 2 (that is what I have to follow anyway)


----------



## RebeccaR19

I will probably come back and give an update on my ultrasound if I get a chance. But one thing I will say for sure is that regardless of how it goes, I am never stepping foot in this place again. They are disorganized and unprofessional. To say I am livid would be putting it lightly.


----------



## stripeycat5

Oh Rebecca that sucks hope the ultrasound went ok hugs x

I'm with Amelie on the bloods front below 6 fasted is normally ok in the UK. It may be different over there though. 

Counting - DS stopped his before bed feed on his own so I was just feeding him in the morning until he was 15 months old. I started giving him a cup of milk at bedtime and he hasn't looked for boob since. He just stopped wanting it. I would see how your lo goes but try and be firm one way or the other or he might get a bit confused x

The weather is apalling here tonight. Wet and windy and gross. Think I will eat my lasagne, watch a bit of telly and go to bed. Oh finishes at 2am so I am sure I will wake up when he comes in which in turn will wake bubba up. Last night he/she wriggled around for ages after I went for a 3am wee - I do hope I am not growing a night owl...


----------



## AmeliePoulain

If you are waking in the night I can not stress how much it will mess you about too - my usual fasting is 4.1-4.4. Last week DD1 had a hacking cough and I had a virus and wasn't sleeping. I was getting 5.8's for a week each morning and thought I was on the way to medication for sure.

I am fine now I'm getting rest though.


----------



## northern_me

That might do it. I'll mention that to my doctor! I get only 1-2hrs of sleep a night due to my pelvic pain.


----------



## Perplexed

Dd is sick with the flu. I knew she had a fever again as she wakes up singing whenever it strikes. She was laying facedown in bed and singing :( I gave her something and now waiting to see if it brings it down. She's gotten so tiny after only a few days having a fever. So worried as it's the first time she's had a serious fever.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am sitting here waiting for a doctor to meet with me about my ultrasound. But I did see the white spot on her heart this time. She is now measuring 5 days ahead of her due date. She looks good.

I will not come back here though. Here is what happened. I was told to come here at 2 and that they rearranged my appointment to have the ultrasound instead and a slot for genetic counseling afterwards if I wanted it. I arrived to discover that NOTHING has been changed and I was still scheduled for genetic counseling at 2 and ultrasound at 2:45. They said the ultrasounds were full and I could not be seen earlier. They asked me what I wanted to do. I said since I lived a 30 minute drive away I would just go ahead and keep my genetic counseling appointment. I filled out my paperwork and waited. Nobody was calling me back. I had to wait for the line to clear up and the receptionist to get off the phone but at 2:30 I went up and asked what was going on. She said she cancelled my genetic counseling appointment!! She didn't even tell me! I made a scene in the waiting room. I was so angry.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

If she has had a temp for more than 48hrs Perplexed I'd get her checked - my DD's both have had some nasty chest infections strike at this time of year previously.

It is awful when they get skinny. DD1 is naturally very petite and DD2 doesn't have much to spare on her - they both go to skin and bones when ill.


----------



## Christina86

... The movements are so strong today... Idk what this baby is doing but my best guess is backflips!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern my sugar tested at 4.51 for the first one, after the drink no one hour it was 5.93 and after another hour 5.23. The doctor told me it was all in the normal range. My mom also told me they look for it to be below 6 after fasting. 

Rebecca that is terrible how you were treated! I hope you managed to at least get some answers. 

Perplexed sorry about the fever. Dd got one for five days! It was the first time she'd ever had one and it was awful. I had her at the doctor twice and eventually the only way we could get it to break was to alternate two different fever medicines at 3 hour intervals. And that happened while we were moving! 

Counting go with your gut about feeding. I agree with stripey you need to make a decision and stay firm otherwise ds will end up confused. I'm sure feeding him won't interrupt your bonding time with Reed though. 

Dd is finally starting to feel better! Still got the runs a bit but she's eating and drinking a bit which is good. I'm just so glad it's finally Friday. I need this weekend! And then it's just 2 days of work next week and I go on holiday!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Here is the official update. Even though I thought I saw a white spot, they said there was nothing there. The doctor went back over the pictures with me and videos, and there was nothing. So maybe I just saw something from the machine or the screen I was looking at. So that is the best news! No spot on the heart at all!! :) And I definitely don't have to go back to that place again.


----------



## Dini

RebeccaR19 said:


> Here is the official update. Even though I thought I saw a white spot, they said there was nothing there. The doctor went back over the pictures with me and videos, and there was nothing. So maybe I just saw something from the machine or the screen I was looking at. So that is the best news! No spot on the heart at all!! :) And I definitely don't have to go back to that place again.

That is wonderful news!! So sorry abou how they treated you though, sometimes people are so inconsiderate. Also, I am very sorry about your grandma, but glad you got to tell her you loved her. It also sounds like she was feeling better before she went and that happens sometimes, and I think it's wonderful because she didn't have to suffer right up to the end. Good luck with all the holidays and funeral stuff, I'm sorry you have to go through that right now.

Beanonorder, I'm glad your DD is feeling better now, but I'm like Tara, I think I'd kick your DH if I met him, I mean it's one thing to take a break from each other but its another to do that to your child, and she is his as well but he sure doesn't act like it! I hope he comes around for your and he sake. 

Northern, I don't know what numbers are normal there but from what others have said it sounds like yours aren't bad, maybe you are in the clear. 

Maggz, how great to have school pretty much over for now! And I feel you and Northern on the being bored with clothes. I did get two new pair of maternity jeans that are kinda cute so that helps a bit, but with it being so cold all I want is a sweatshirt and jeans, or honestly to be home in yoga pants and a sweatshirt. 

We finally took the announcement pic we want to put on fb today, I need to do some editing tonight and we may put it up Saturday since we will be an even 23 weeks and I have an make-up 3D ultrasound tomorrow and hoping he behaves and lets us get a good shot. Actually I may just put it up tomorrow since I work the weekend. I guess we will see. I will probably join the fb group once I do that, I have just gone away from fb because it makes me so mad most of the time. 

I started taking the Zantac twice a day as suggested and its helping. I still get the refulx at night but not nearly as bad and just tums helps when I do get it. And I've also had a little breathlessness, especially after I eat and at night, it feels like my heart is trying to pound its way out of my chest!

Congrats to all with lots of movements! I do feel him a bit more, and he has quiet days but still nothing from the outside, but I do have the anterior placenta and quite a bit of fluffiness as well. I am starting to notice a bit more of a round bump but not enough you'd know at all unless you knew I was pregnant and it still looks like I just ate too much or have put on weight, and I am also putting it on in my face, it's so much fuller and I'm hating it right now..Grrr!


----------



## northern_me

We just got really bad news about OH's 5 year old niece. I'm posting it in the FB group because it's locked and won't show up in a search.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie we did see the dr and they just gave us some meds but they also swabbed her throat and may prescribe additional things I'd needed based on the results. 

I'm taking her back tomorrow as she's started having diarrhea as well. When she started having the fever I noticed spots on her chin...today the spots have spread up to her cheeks and tummy. May not be related but it's worth mentioning since it started at the same time.

Rebecca I'm glad to hear your good news. It's such a relief!


----------



## counting

Have wanted to tandem nurse, but being pregnant and nursing a toddler is very tiring, physically. Then you count in the little things, like I don't produce regular milk anymore just tiny amounts of colostrum, so he nurses for one minute on each side and switches back and forth for so long(Like when he used to do it to increase my supply- but it doesn't work anymore!) in the evening it is exhausting! And he has been doing for a long time now. He stays awake longer just trying to get milk that just isn't happening. I had to night wean him a little while back because he was so distressed trying to get milk at night and getting nothing and things have been much better since. He is completely weaned between bedtime and 6am. I'm always very consistent, but I often do offer water/milk and snuggles before nursing if he asks now. If he says no and insists I will offer nursing. Thinking about incorporating that into the bedtime routine as well as through the day like I am doing now. 

I know people who have weaned during pregnancy, who have kids who self wean during pregnancy and people who tandem nurse for an extended period of time with no issue, and who have had to wean very early into tandem nursing. I also remember how demanding it was having a newborn who nursed every 15-30 minutes around the clock in the beginning(my son has a lip tie and reflux so he was permanently attached to the breast) and I am uncertain about how I will fit a nursing toddler into that mix if it is the same situation again. :/ But I also feel like I might regret it if I wean him.

Why do decisions have to be so hard?!


----------



## maggz

northern thinking of your family, hope things are looking up with your OH's niece. :hugs:

Rebecca that sucks with the whole ultrasound place, but I'm so glad it was nothing! :flower: We actually just had an ultrasound this morning, turns out they did see everything they needed last time but the doc looked at the wrong chart :dohh: I'm so annoyed with how long we had to wait though, I know it's not bad compared to some places but our check-in time was 7.45, appointment at 8am, and we weren't called in until almost 8.30! It's like they have no regard for your time. I would have thought getting an appt first thing in the morning would get you in and out faster... urgh it just makes me mad. BUT on the bright side it was another chance to see our little man! He was weighing in at 1,6 pounds and looked so much bigger now than last time :cloud9:

bean glad your daughter is feeling a little better :) 

Dini hope the ultrasound went well and he cooperated! :) Make sure you show us the announcement photo :) 

AFM I'm finally done with school so I'll stop talking about it :haha: After my last final yesterday I had to rush to get ready and drive to DH's work's Christmas party. I got all dressed up, put my hair up cause I know DH likes it like that and I wanted him to think I looked nice :blush: Well the party was fine but they only had the venue till 10pm so it was over a lot earlier than I thought. The rest of the night was kind of a bust. DH wanted to go meet some of the guys which was fine, we never really go out down there since it's an hour away and we wanted to make the most of the night. Well they weren't gonna go out for a little bit (I guess they went home in between) so DH was like okay we'll just go get food and go home (there was no dessert at the Christmas buffet, what an atrocity!!). Then he figured he would keep drinking and wanted to go to Dave and Busters and said that we could each "do our thing" there (which was him drinking and me eating...), but I knew he already spent a bunch of money on this party so I was like should we really be spending more tonight? And that just totally turned him off to do anything so he just sat there sulking and said I was right and we should just go home. He then proceeded to fall asleep within 5 minutes of being on the road, so we drove home in silence (apart from Pandora playing lol). 
Of course he thought I killed the vibe, which I felt super bad about but I was also sad cause I felt like I had gotten all dressed up for him (which he didn't say anything about btw) and he just wanted to drink but not really to spend time with me. Especially the way he suggested Dave and Busters just sounded like we would each be in our corner doing separate things and it just didn't sound fun. 
This morning was kind of the last straw... We had talked about getting starbucks after the ultrasound cause we won a giftcard at last night's raffle, and I had this image in my head of us sipping on our drinks looking at ultrasound pics... Well DH has kind of a one track mind and his brother had asked him to bring him a project to school that he forgot at home, then he realized that our freezer chest would be ready for pickup today, AND that he forgot to call his cousin yesterday for his birthday which he felt bad about. So all of a sudden our starbucks date was riding backseat to all this stuff that just couldn't wait for half an hour. So I started crying, of course. And I'm just super sad, and he doesn't understand me at all. I just wanted to spend some time together but when he has stuff like that on his mind he can't relax. So we went home, I cried, tried to explain, he hugged me, I know he doesn't understand still, and then he left to save the world. :cry:
To top it off I have to go get ready for work. 
/rant over

Cheers if you got through all this, it might sound crazy and selfish of me but this is how I feel. :(


----------



## stripeycat5

Awwww Maggz I remember feeling like that in my first pregnancy. OH and I had been together 9 years before lo came along and the dynamics of our relationship changed so much during preg. Men unfortunately don't get it unless we tell than what it wrong sometimes and then it seems like we "spoil the fun" but someone has to have the sensible head on! Try and let him know your feelings as much as possible as I think blokeys can feel quite alienated to begin with as we are the ones with the massive changes and until the baby is here I think it doesn't quite dawn on them how much life changes. Big hugs though honey I know exactly how you are feeling &#9786;&#65039; X


----------



## maggz

Thanks stripey :hugs: (that's you giving me a hug and me feeling better lol)
It's all better now he had even folded laundry and vacuumed the house when I got back from work (he hates folding and the floor was horrible due to the dogs chewing on their bones and toys everywhere), I think that was his way of making it all good :)


----------



## Dini

Maggz I know how you feel DH and I have issues like that as well at times as you've all heard. I'm scared things will change but I think that we love each other enough and we love him enough that it will all work out just fine. That is so very sweet of him to do those things. What men don't usually understand is that it's those little things that make it all better. 

Northern I hope things look up for your family soon. 

Afm, I'm not feeling so hot. I feel like I'm catching something. It seems about once a week or two I get this way and so far my body has managed to fight it off after a day or so of feeling crummy. I took a nap and feel a bit better so hopefully tomorrow will be better. It's going to be a long weekend at work. 

Also, baby did not cooperate at the ultrasound so I didn't get any pics. I suppose he doesn't want us to see his face until he arrives. 

I'm going to wait till next week to post the announcement so when I decide which one it will be ill post it here too.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm sorry your supply has fallen so much, must be frustrating for both of you. Could you start again once baby is here?


----------



## counting

Last night I felt a lot better about nursing, so I think while I am so undecided I will keep up what I am doing, hope he cuts back on feeds on his own and eventually self weans. I figure maybe if I wean I will regret it, bu if I hold off a while longer I will most likely not regret that. So, my decision so far is to remain undecided :haha::dohh:


----------



## northern_me

I am officially done shopping. I went and got my nails done. French with sparkle over the white. I'm happy. We have OH's Christmas party tonight so it's an opportunity to dress up and potentially feel better about myself.

I'm so sick of cleaning. I need a full time housekeeper/chef/nanny.


----------



## maggz

Dini what a diva baby you have :haha: 

Time to start cleaning! I just got the shark steam clean mop with the handheld attachments and I'm gonna clean the crap out of everything today, starting with the kitchen! Can't believe I'm so excited about cleaning. What have I become?!


----------



## Dini

maggz said:


> Dini what a diva baby you have :haha:
> 
> Time to start cleaning! I just got the shark steam clean mop with the handheld attachments and I'm gonna clean the crap out of everything today, starting with the kitchen! Can't believe I'm so excited about cleaning. What have I become?!

Let me know how you like it! I think I want one. We have oldish linoleum in our kitchen that even after mopping it is still dirty if I use a clean rag, and I heard its good for hard wood and laminate and we have both. And I totally get being excited. I think it means we are adults and are close to officially being mommies! 

Oh and I giggled at your diva comment. I think you are right.


----------



## maggz

I like it! I don't have anything to compare it to, and if anything the water tank is kinda small so you have to fill it up in between rooms/counters, but it definitely does the job! Also if it were bigger it would be more difficult to hold for an extended period of time while cleaning. At first it kinda stopped and started with the steam, but I think it was just because it's new. Also found out it should be above a certain level when I'm doing the handheld option, cause if I lean it forward it will act as if it's run out of water. Anyways, I'm gonna clean the blinds and some more stuff with it tomorrow so I'll keep you posted Dini! 

I baked 2 kinds of Christmas cookies today also! Very happy I got everything done that I set my mind on but my back is killing me. Guess you can't win em all.


----------



## Christina86

22 weeks! And my next appointment is in 3 days! =]


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay Christina on 22 weeks! 

Northern I had hoped to finish my Christmas shopping this weekend. But dd started vomiting again on Saturday so I didn't want to take her out today. So it will just have to wait for Tuesday or Wednesday. Did you notice you're down to double digits now?! 

We had a lazy inside day today. Sweat pants and all!! I got a lot done though. Made me realise just how much stuff I want to get done over this holiday. I only go on holiday again in Feb and I think I'm going to be too uncomfortable to do much then. 
Last night I dreamt I was suffocating and I knew with absolute certainty I was going to die. It was so disconcerting! I woke up lying on my back so explains the suffocating.


----------



## northern_me

That is a scary dream!

I did notice I'm in double digits! I'm so excited! Thea turned last night. She worked all evening to get head down, only for me to wake up this morning and she's back transverse again. Blah! She has only done that twice. She seems to hate it in the proper position.


----------



## Perplexed

That is a scary dream Bean!!

Congrats on double digits northern! So exciting.

Lately I've been feeling the biggest kicks deep into my left pelvic joint thing. I don't understand how there can be movements there. There are bones there! I feel like baby is laying sideways deep into my pelvis and kicking my pelvic joints trying to widen them. Definitely feels like all muscles around the pelvis are affected, I'm in pain most of the day and the other part just feels like burning in my muscles. It's not too bad but I do get into the whole make it stop kind of mood. Otherwise this pregnancy so far is easier than the previous one.


----------



## Christina86

Northern- yay for double digits! 

Bean- that dream sounds freaky. I've had some really odd ones lately that wake me up concerned. I don't like those dreams. Not one bit! 

I am so sore! We turned our mattress and the frame so I'm thinking it's not from the bed. I am just starting to hurt all the time. My legs are sore - esp walking up and down stairs. My lower back hurts and my husband said from the way I keep shifting whkle sitting he thinks it's more my hips. I can see that. I'm getting a lot of movement very low down and everyone keeps saying that it looks like I'm carrying low. If the baby is still sideways/ a bit diagonal I can see the hip issue. I guess I just have a lot of stretching going on. But Im going to be one cranky person if it doesn't ease up a little to give me a break. There are times where I hurt so bad I want to cry. I guess I'll talk to the doctor about it on Tuesday. 

I also weighed myself at home... I only gained a pound from what I was almost 4 weeks ago. So 22 lost,5lbs Gained back. It's not like I'm not eating! It's frusturating and makes me worry that the baby will be skinny and small =[


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed said:


> That is a scary dream Bean!!
> 
> Congrats on double digits northern! So exciting.
> 
> Lately I've been feeling the biggest kicks deep into my left pelvic joint thing. I don't understand how there can be movements there. There are bones there! I feel like baby is laying sideways deep into my pelvis and kicking my pelvic joints trying to widen them. Definitely feels like all muscles around the pelvis are affected, I'm in pain most of the day and the other part just feels like burning in my muscles. It's not too bad but I do get into the whole make it stop kind of mood. Otherwise this pregnancy so far is easier than the previous one.

This is how all my hip/pelvic pain started. I think it has a lot to do with baby being transverse. It has only progressively gotten worse for me. Hope it sorts itself out for you!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Christina don't even think about it - the baby would rob you of all your fat and nutrients and you would suffer before they did!

I am small - I weighed 8stone pre pregnancy with DD2 and I gained 10lb total with her, my weight was for the most part static until 32 weeks (mainly due to my diabetes diet) 

My DD2 was 7lb 7oz and fine - I gained 3 stone with DD1 and she was only 6lb 7oz!

There is no real reason or need to be gaining weight at this stage if you are eating healthily.


----------



## Christina86

I'm pretty good with what I eat. I try and make sure I get my fruits and veggies in. Though I crave the junk food!! 

I need to get a new bottle of prenatals. I have been out for a week. Oops.


----------



## northern_me

Yeah don't be too concerned about the weight gain. I only gained 15lbs with DD and she was 8lbs 10oz. They definitely suck nutrients from you.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The weight naturally goes on 30+ weeks when the baby really starts getting bigger.

At your routine appointments they will be checking for ketones, if they are present it is a sign your body is struggling - but really no health care professional ever worried about the baby - even when I had 4+ ketones right at the end with DD1 when I didn't know how to manage my GD properly.

Talking of my GD, I got another high today :cry: it is only my second since it started.

I got an 8.8 one hour post food. I'd had soya and linseed toast and then low sugar beans with cheese. My body seems to dislike beans this time - I got a 7.3 (which isn't over the limit) last week after having a bean soup.

It isn't a big deal but it has left me feeling a bit down.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

In nicer news - my 22 week bump from last week.

https://s13.postimg.org/mwb2dwmcz/IMG_20141217_05807.jpg


----------



## northern_me

You have the nicest bump! Don't let the high readings get you down! You're doing a fantastic job controlling it.

Do any of you do prenatal yoga classes? Are you doing pigeon pose? I loved that prepregnancy but I'm scared to try it in case I get in a ton of pain and get stuck. I feel like I need to take my hips off and massage the insides of them! Blahh.


----------



## counting

Last pregnancy I had HG and a dietitian who specializes in pregnancy I was referred to said all they want to see is that I was no longer loosing weight by 20 weeks. I ended up loosing weight until about 15 weeks, then gaining- like my body was just making up for all that lost weight(luckily it came off super fast and easy after).

So as long as you are not still loosing weight- you are doing good. Also remember your home scales might be different than your doctors office scales, and a matter of a lb or two is a fair difference in pregnancy gain!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Also depending on prepregnancy weight and if your diet habits have changed some women lose weight all the way through!

They are normally the quite big ladies that I have met at GD clinic who have really altered their diet dramatically though.

I assure you if you were full of ketones you know something is wrong - you feel pretty ill.


----------



## Button#

northern_me said:


> You have the nicest bump! Don't let the high readings get you down! You're doing a fantastic job controlling it.
> 
> Do any of you do prenatal yoga classes? Are you doing pigeon pose? I loved that prepregnancy but I'm scared to try it in case I get in a ton of pain and get stuck. I feel like I need to take my hips off and massage the insides of them! Blahh.

We haven't done that one in the class but I used to love it pre pregnancy.


----------



## Christina86

Northern- I've never done yoga before. I got told it might be helpful but I don't think I'll try it now. 

I slept "decent" for the first time in a week last night. Still tossed and turned but I wasn't in horrible pain. I took a hottish shows before bed last night and let the water run on my back and hips. It was wonderful. =] I may need to make showering at night part of my routine for now.


----------



## Dini

Amelie, your bump is gorgeous!

Northern, congrats on double digits, that's so great!

Beanonorder, I hope DD feels better. I have to finish my shopping today or tomorrow, I don't have a lot to do but I don't feel at all like dealing with the crowds today. I would rather do it today so I can finish wrapping though. 

Christina, I'm with everyone else, as long as you are eating okay baby will take what it needs, and I am sure the weight gain will pick up soon. 

I had a long weekend at work, I'm so getting tired of having no staff and lots of sick patients. Saturday was good for the first 8 hours because we had people pick up to work because for the first time in the history of the hospital they offered double time, but not a single person picked up Sunday for double time. That is saying a lot about how frustrated people are at work right now, we don't even want to be there on our regular days, let alone get our butts kicked on extra days. Sunday was so rough, I had 3 patients, one very very sick, one very very needy and the other was just a heavy patient. We usually only have 2 patients but staffing just won't allow it, I never stopped except for lunch, and ate nothing but junk food....it was everywhere and when I'm stressed I crave it. I mean, chocolate and cookies and cake and then ordered crab rangoon when the girls ordered chinese food. Only healthy thing I ate was my veggie/fruit smoothie I make in the mornings. I did at least eat a healthy dinner. 

So sorry for the rant, it's just getting so frustrating at work not being able to take care of my patients the way I want, and not getting to sit down. When I get home I hurt so very bad that I can barely walk when I get out of the car. To top it all off I got into it with a Dr. I usually get along with and he made me so mad I nearly cried and I just don't do that. 

On a good note, regardless of the bad day I did feel baby boy moving off and on so it lightened my mood.


----------



## Button#

I went for the rest of my anomaly scan today. She managed to see the heart this time as baby was nice and wriggly. I have to go back at 34 weeks to check the placenta has moved up but she said it wasn't that low anyway, just borderline. It was the first scan OH has been to so he was very happy to see his daughter for the first time.


----------



## northern_me

I hope everyone has lots of patience for when your kids turn 6. I came home from work to discover that DD had cut thumb holes in ALL of her brand new long sleeve shirts. Pretty sure I just had a blood pressure spike.


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry Northern! I have to admit that made me giggle a bit but I can imagine it was no laughing matter for you! 

Dini sorry you are having such a hard time at work. We have a lot of negativity around here and it makes things hard. 

Amelie I keep meaning to say you really do have such a great bump! And you are so fashionable - I'm jealous! 

Button so glad you got to finish your scan and that dh was there to see it. 

Its finally my last day of work! I'm so excited to just be going on holiday! And when I get back I'll just about be in the third trimester, so lots of excitement! I have decided that after this holiday I will be totally focused on healthy eating and honestly doing exercise. I'm going to try the pregnancy yoga again and also walk around the track everyday at lunchtime. I haven't put on much weight so far but I really want to control my weight gain. It was tough losing weight last time and I'm determined to get back into shape this time!


----------



## Christina86

My OB sent me a wonderful Christmas gift...

A bill to deliver the baby stating it is due by the end of the 7th month (or February). I don't know if I was more freaked out about how much it costs to deliver a baby (and this is just from the OB not anything hospital wise) OR that I will be at the end of my 7th month in Feb. which really is not that far away. :haha:


----------



## maggz

Dini that sounds really stressful. :( It seems that many health care facilities are understaffed though, I don't get it! Every other person I meet are going for nursing (at the school I'm at) it seems like. Really hope it gets better for you. Can you make it easier on yourself and pack a lunch to take with you, so you know that you have something at least semi-healthy and nutritious waiting for you on your breaks?

Bean I am SO with you on getting more exercise! I really wanna start taking the dog for long daily walks, it's just that it gets so boring walking the same circle around the neighborhood every day, and for any trails I have to drive back and forth. But yeah that's my goal though, daily walks and some exercises on the big ball I have. 

I'm so scared I'm gonna get stretch marks :/ I was examining my stomach last night and I feel like I'm seeing the beginning of something but it's only in a certain light, and maybe it's just me being paranoid. I don't know how I would handle it if I did get stretch marks, honestly! I know it's shallow but my stomach's always looked good and I'm so scared of it never being the same :( 

Christina that's funny! :)


----------



## Dini

Northern your comment also made me laugh, but I'm sure you were not laughing at all. 

Button I'm so happy to hear your DH got to go to your scan and all went well. 

Beanonorder, oh how I wish I was going on holiday! I hope you get some much deserved rest. I'm also planning to eat much better and exercise after the holidays. I have got to get a pregnancy yoga dvd. 

I have been checking my blood sugar as fasting amd two hours after I eat instead of doing the 1 hr Glucose test and today my fasting was 72, and my 2 hr was only 78. I was kinda shocked honestly. My last one at 2 hrs after was 115 but I had eaten a huge meal with dessert. I guess so far no GD signs for me. 

Today was a very busy day. Went with DH to go Christmas shopping and of course he wanted me to go in to the jewelry store because he wanted to make sure I liked it which takes away the surprise but I figured we wouldn't buy because it was a high end store but he found a pair of beautiful amethyst earrings and I've been wanting a pair of nice earrings for a few years now but I didn't want him to spend $400 on me. So then we go to browse at furniture and ended up putting a small sectional and recliner in layaway and j put $250 down. To make matters worse he decided we need to do the flooring in our living room before we get the furniture out of layaway in 90 days but decided a good time would be the end of January when he can take vacation. So the flooring will cost $800 and that is with DH doing all the work. So he thinks in the next month we can come up with $2000. We can but then we will have no back up savings or anything and that makes me nervous. We can wait to get the furniture out but once we have the flooring down he wants to throw out our old ugly furniture when we have the help available to carry it away. I think he's nuts but he also said her finish the babies room trim and things that week too so at least that will get done. But I didn't think we would be remodeling the living room and buying furniture at the same time!


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie your bump is beautiful! I'm sorry about your high readings. 

Today we finally put batteries in our scales and I found out how much I gained since early November and it is not good...I'm actually a bit nervous.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thank you for the nice bump comments - I feel OK with it this time - I have just felt fat previously!

Dini that is good about your glucose test - that is what is supposed to happen in pregnancy - your blood sugar being lower than normal. That sometimes changes right at the end when your body is under more strain.

Last full afternoon at work today and then just 3 hours tomorrow. Sad that I have to go in between Christmas and New Year :cry: but it is only 2 days - I realise we are lucky in the UK with a lot of people getting an extended time off over Christmas.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz - I got stretchmarks on my tummy with DD1. I haven't this time or with DD2 as I have obviously already stretched!

I am genetically prone to them so wasn't overly shocked. Mine were white straight away after DD1 was born and to be completely honest the stretchmarks don't bother me - in my case the skin tone on my tummy changed after having a baby and that irritates me more. I think that would happen stretchies or not!

After DD2 I went through a stage of doing a lot of exercise and I was really toned, my stomach still had looser skin tone but I felt reasonably confident - it is corny but I am sort of proud of mine as my 'Mummy marks'. My dh always says he doesn't even notice them but why would he care - they are just marks on me from carrying his children :flower:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hello Everyone! I just spent some time going through the last few pages I've missed over a couple of days. I have been so busy here (and exhausted) that I finally had some energy this morning to jump on my computer. Company is gone now and it's just my parents and us (so nice and quiet and calm).

Amelie- Great bump picture! And you also have such awesome hair! Love it!

Christina- I found a really useful link last week that explains pregnancy weight gain. It really helped me because I'm trying to gain just as much weight as I need and not much at all. This page actually breaks down how much everything weighs. So that you can understand weight gain and why gaining a lot of weight is not necessary. It also gives you the amount of weight gain that is appropriate based on your pre pregnancy weight. My doctor's office does not say a word to me even though I have gained a total of 1 lb in the past 2 months. They just measure the fundal height. They can see my belly is growing. And they listen to the HB. They don't even worry about scanning. I tell them I've been exercising and monitoring my diet so as not to gain much weight. It's amazing how much your body will give to the baby and you will be okay. The baby also does not need a ton of calories to grow. Right now, I get anywhere from 1800-2000 calories a day. And I am going to go up by maybe about 300 calories in the third trimester as that is what my fit pregnancy magazine said is all that is necessary.
https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancy-health/pregnancy-weight-gain/

Northern- Sorry to hear that about your daughter. That must be maddening! I have to also admit that it sounds a little bit funny, but I know that ruined clothes (especially brand new) is a stressful thing.

Beanonorder- Have fun on your vacation. I feel the same as you about fitness. That's one of the main reasons I am exercising. When my midwife found out on Friday that I am exercising, she said that I will have a quick and easy delivery. She said about 3% of her patients exercise regularly during pregnancy and they all feel great the whole time and also have quick easy deliveries. She asked me if that was why I was doing it. I said the feeling great part definitely helps but that I am doing it because I don't want to spend 9 months of my life being out of shape and then try to go just back to it. I'd rather be doing it this whole time and hopefully make it easier for myself after the baby comes. I think going through the difficulty of it the first time definitely gives you more motivation the second time! ;) 

My grandmother's funeral went very well and also the burial. My son found a green rose (her favorite color was green) and placed it on the casket. The pastor took a very nice picture of it. It is so meaningful to me. I definitely started crying a lot at the funeral when my mom got up to speak because, even though she tries to carry on like she is fine with it because her mom was ready to go, I could see she is hurting and misses her mom. That just tore me apart. And the tears just came flooding down my face. And I hate crying in front of people because I do NOT want attention on me during a time like that. In the end it was very nice though and most people focused on the pregnancy and told me I look fantastic. My uncle had a foot-in-mouth moment, though. At the end of the funeral, he made a comment about how I was doing so good about being fit and in shape and I went and got pregnant. To which I retorted that I am staying in shape during pregnancy and I'm very driven by it all. I said I work out 6 days a week and I am very carefully monitoring what I eat. And then he said, "Well that's great because you really got out of control last time." The only reason I didn't get angry with him was because he is known to say weird things at funerals. He confused my sister with my cousin at one a few years ago (and they look nothing alike). I think he just feels awkward so he spouts out crazy stuff.

In some sort of good news, we stayed with my in-laws on Friday on our way up. We broke up the trip so it wouldn't be so long. So, I was exhausted because I hadn't slept but about 5 hours the night before and then we traveled 8 hours in the car and I wasn't even able to sleep in the car. I fell asleep fast and hard that night. But my husband woke up very angry at about 3 AM. He would not tell me what was wrong but he was huffing and puffing and saying, "I can't take this." I asked him what was the problem and he just said, "I don't want to talk about it." I was so exhausted that I didn't notice but his dad had gotten up and started smoking in the house. He was fed up by it all. He was fed up that they always just wait usually until I go to bed and then they light up in the kitchen thinking that since I'm in bed there's no smoke in the room, which is completely false. He confronted his parents the next morning! He took it on himself (I guess because he feels they might level with him more and think I'm just being a diva if they think it's me) and he said the smoke is bothering his sinuses too much and he will get sick if he stays there. So he said, "I really need you to stop smoking in the house while we're here. I know it's your house. So, if you are uncomfortable with that, we will just stay somewhere else." His mom got very sad at that and said she definitely didn't want us staying in a motel. But he told me in the car leaving that we cannot live through that for 6 days. It's too much. So, I'm really glad he confronted them. And he doesn't want them to think he's being overly dramatic about it and I said, "Your health is at risk! That is NOT being dramatic. It's being realistic." I guess it works out kind of nice in the end that we had to reverse our trip because they now have time to figure out what they are going to do. And if they decide they really can't give up smoking in the house, we will just stay elsewhere and they will have to be okay with it. But I'm SO PROUD of my husband for stepping up and saying something. I guess being away from it for so long has helped him see what a huge problem it really is.

Now that I've gone on long enough, I hope to be back on here a couple of times and keep in touch. I can't believe the 3rd trimester is almost here! Time is certainly flying!

Oh and I also wanted to add that my husband is talking about middle names a lot now. So we will probably have one picked out by January.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca that is infuriating. I'm not a smoker and I don't want to offend anyone who might be, but sometimes I don't understand how some people can ignore plain scientific facts about second/third hand smoke.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca, I'm glad your DH stood up to his parents. Hopefully over time they will come to understand the issue.

Northern I can't believe your DD did that to her shirts. Has she seen that style on her friends at school? I've had a hard time adjusting to just how much influence her peers have now. *sigh*

Maggz, Papp-A is one of the hormones they test for in the first tri quad screen. It being low increases the likelihood of Down's syndrome, but it's also linked to pre eclampsia and intrauterine growth restriction which are my concerns. Luckily I got the OB to refer me to perinatology, so I feel better about it now!

Doc also says I'm anemic, so im hoping taking iron will help with how exhausted I've been. :thumbup:

DD and I have apparently come down with the flu. Her temp was 104 this morning (her normal is 97) and she has a horrible cough. Poor thing. We got our flu shots but apparently they're not so good this year!  The worst for me is that my lungs are congested and I feel like I can't get enough air, which has my anxiety through the roof. :( Hopefully we'll feel better before Christmas, especially DD. Poor thing!


----------



## Christina86

I must have really needed sleep. I fell asleep at 10:30 last night. Woke up once to use the bathroom and went back to bed until 11:45am. Talk about feeling refreshed!! =]


----------



## xkirstyx

Sorry iv not been on in ages! Been really busy! Had my re scan last week and everything is looking good. Was also my daughters birthday. That's me 24 weeks today! This pregnancy is going so fast!!!!


----------



## maggz

I'm so torn right now... so Christmas back home is vastly different from Christmas in the states. We celebrate Christmas Eve, get dressed up, have a nice dinner at 6 o'clock sharp, everyone is on their best behavior, we have the radio tuned to a church service during dinner (just a formality but still a big part somehow), do dishes, sit down in the living room to open gifts, then have dessert and read Christmas cards. It's always so festive and everyone's happy and the kids are excited for gifts and the adults for the food lol... 
BUT here, they don't really do anything special! It's like there are no customs that they hold dear. At least not my DH's family, and I'm pretty sure it sprouts from money troubles over the years, but it makes me so, so sad. DH knows how important Christmas Eve is to me and how I wanna make it special and he's all for doing it my way since he doesn't really have a way. We invited his parents to come down for dinner with us and then we would go up to their house on Christmas Day, but now he wants to do dinner at his parents house cause he's sure they won't wanna (or won't afford to) drive down. And I'm sure that if we do it there, it's not gonna be festive at all. There's no way they're dressing up, at least not his dad and brother although his mom might put on a dress. They never eat together at the table which is another thing that's important to me, and I would just like to cook and get everything ready at my house, with my stuff! :( 
It's so hard to be away from family this time a year :cry: 

Sorry I'm not replying to anyone girls, I'm just super sad and I wish DH understood like I thought he did.


----------



## Christina86

We apparently have a very active baby who does not like being interrupted by the doppler as it punched (or kicked) it numerous times at the dr apt. The hb is 158! And they measured my stomach for the first time. Measured at 23 so she said that was good as I'm 22w2d =] 

I got a lovely bottle of what they said is like stale orange soda to drink for the next visit for my glucose test. Yay me. Lol.


----------



## Beanonorder

Mag I igz I'm sorry you are feeling this way! I know what you mean. Christmas has always been a big thing in my family and I want to pass the traditions on to my kids. Dh is not into Christmas at all and it's caused many fights over the years because I feel like he just doesn't get it. Now with dd he is trying a little bit but i can see he still doesn't really get it. Its just the three of us this year and it really makes me miss home so much! Big hugs to you! 

Rebecca I'm glad your dh stood up to his parents! I hope it works out well. I'm glad the funeral went well and that you got such a special photo of ds. 

Kirsty it's good to hear from you! 

Tara sorry about the anemia but glad you got the referral you needed. 

Today I'm going to be busy finishing up Christmas shopping, baking shortbread and getting a few things ready for our Christmas lunch tomorrow. Can't believe it's the 24th here already! I also found someone selling some newborn and 0 to 3 month clothes and most of them are exactly what I need! So going to pick them up too.


----------



## northern_me

maggz said:


> I'm so torn right now... so Christmas back home is vastly different from Christmas in the states. We celebrate Christmas Eve, get dressed up, have a nice dinner at 6 o'clock sharp, everyone is on their best behavior, we have the radio tuned to a church service during dinner (just a formality but still a big part somehow), do dishes, sit down in the living room to open gifts, then have dessert and read Christmas cards. It's always so festive and everyone's happy and the kids are excited for gifts and the adults for the food lol...
> BUT here, they don't really do anything special! It's like there are no customs that they hold dear. At least not my DH's family, and I'm pretty sure it sprouts from money troubles over the years, but it makes me so, so sad. DH knows how important Christmas Eve is to me and how I wanna make it special and he's all for doing it my way since he doesn't really have a way. We invited his parents to come down for dinner with us and then we would go up to their house on Christmas Day, but now he wants to do dinner at his parents house cause he's sure they won't wanna (or won't afford to) drive down. And I'm sure that if we do it there, it's not gonna be festive at all. There's no way they're dressing up, at least not his dad and brother although his mom might put on a dress. They never eat together at the table which is another thing that's important to me, and I would just like to cook and get everything ready at my house, with my stuff! :(
> It's so hard to be away from family this time a year :cry:
> 
> Sorry I'm not replying to anyone girls, I'm just super sad and I wish DH understood like I thought he did.

That is tough! I understand. We do two nights of celebrations here. I'm currently at a Tibb's Eve party(Newfoundland tradition!) which happens tonight and everyone has their friends together for a huge party. Then on Christmas Eve everyone does the same thing with family after church if they're going. Tibb's Eve and Christmas Eve are the biggest part of the holiday for me. If I had to miss that, I would feel like Christmas was ruined. 

Can you organize your own thing with friends or family close by?


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern I keep meaning to ask, what was that book you recommended? I don't have the energy to go through all the past posts to find it!


----------



## maggz

Thanks guys I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels strongly about keeping traditions. I do feel better though, I planned the menu and went shopping for food and the rest of the presents, so at least the dinner is gonna be almost all the same - I'm gonna prep as much as I can before we leave so I just have to put stuff in the oven etc when we get to his parents' house. Hopefully they will wanna do presents (at least the ones we bring) after dinner. We really put a lot of thought into their presents and I think they will love them so it will be fun watching them unwrap, especially his little brother. 
I was just upset cause I needed to adjust to doing something slightly different. I hope it will be fun. 
Northern, I get what you mean. Being away from home year after year makes me feel even stronger about making it more like home for the holidays. Makes me feel closer without actually being there... But no can do with the planning something else, I don't have any family in the states and very few friends around here. Most of them more like acquaintances. It's really hard to make friends as you get older, I've found! :doh:

I did go to the outlets and get great presents, Carter's was having a huge sale I'm definitely going back there after Christmas to get baby essentials. I got two things from "the bump" to DH, a onsie that says "I'm Cute. Mom's Cute. Dad's Lucky!" :haha: and then an outfit (pants, sweater, and T-shirt) and the shirt says "I get my good looks from Daddy" I just thought it was so cute :) 

Christina glad everything's on track over there! :flower:

Bean lucky you found some newborn stuff! I need to go on the hunt for second hand stuff as well, I've heard you can really find some great deals on almost never worn clothes! 

Rebecca atta boy for your husband and standing up to his parents. :) Hopefully they'll realize it's not worth it to smoke vs having you guys stay with them!


----------



## Dini

Kirsty glad to hear from you and glad all is well!

Tara also glad to hear from you but sorry about the anemia. Hopefully the iron helps and I'm sure you are glad to have gotten the referral. Also I hope you and dd feel better soon. You are right about the vaccines. There is a strain from Switzerland that didn't make it into the vaccine so people are still getting sick. The hospitals are getting hit so hard with it right now, we had 4 people in ICU with it the other day and probably more now. I do hope this doesn't ruin christmas for your sweet dd.

Christina, I did that the other night too. I couldn't figure out how I selot all night! Guess we will forever cherish a real nights sleep. 

Rebecca, sorry you are deimg with the smoking thing but that was so great what your DH did! You should be so proud of him. 

Maggz, I really feel for you. When I was little my family did that same thing on Christmas eve at my grandmothers, even listened to a church service or she read from the bible. They were German and I gues it was big for them as well and I just loved Christmas Eve for that reason. When my gma died the tradition did too and until I met DH I never cared about Christmas Eve again because it made me sad but turns out his grandparents do something similar. They order pizza and we all sit around enjoying each other's company and then open gifts and just spend the evening together. Then on Christmas day we all go back and have the formal Christmas dinner and dress up and just spend time together, no gifts just family and I have to say I love it. Turns out they are German as well, actually his gma is Hungarian. I hope you find a way to celebrate and don't lose hope, next year with a new baby you should have the traditional Christmas Eve even if it's just your little family. 

Afm, I made about 8 dozen cookies today and I'm wiped out lol. I work tomorrow which I hate, since we do the Christmas Eve thing but good news is DH got Christmas off. Also my cousin had her baby and everyone is healthy and she may even get to come home tomorrow night.


----------



## maggz

Aw Dini I'm glad your DH's family rekindled your Christmas Eve spirit :) Sounds really lovely. The thing with DH's family is they always end up going in separate rooms doing their own thing, they don't seem to spend a lot of time together! MIL will be in the kitchen, FIL in the garage, and his brothers in their rooms. It's like okay, I guess I'll just watch TV then...! 
Congrats on the new little cousin (? English familial terms get me so confused hahaha)! 8 dozen cookies! That's a lot! What kind do you make?


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: I'm so sorry. It makes me really sad too when the holidays aren't festive. 

Christina: that's funny! My dd kicked one of the ctg monitors off before the nurse strapped it on. It gave me the impression that we have an opinionated little one on our hands and it's true! 

Kristy: congrats on vday!

Today I've reached vday yay. I told dh this morning and he didn't know what it was.

I've decided to switch back to my old hospital. It's much further and could take ages to reach in traffic, but from my experience the old hospital is more likely to respect my birth plan preferences (I don't have many) and the dr is not intervention-happy unless necessary. My current hospital puts an iv on as soon as you've come in while my old one I remember didn't put one in until I requested epidural. 

The last time I saw the dr at the old hospital was at 13 or weeks and I was supposed to go back at 18 weeks and do my anomaly u/s at 21 weeks. I had switched to the closer hospital by then. The only appointment I could get was at mid January. I'll already be in 3rd tri by then Hopefully it's not too late to switch back.


----------



## Christina86

I tried to fall back to sleep only to be woken up by some massive kicks. I can feel them all on the outside if I lay on my back! I also lay here wanting to wake my husband so he can feel but everytime I do there are no more kicks lol. Stubborn child! Hopefully he will be able to feel a kick from the outside today or tomorrow! That would be awesome for him to feel baby for the first time on Christmas Eve or Day!! Eeek!! 

Okay now I'm going to attempt to get a bit more sleep. =]


----------



## northern_me

I can't believe it's Christmas Eve. When I got my BFP in July, Christmas just seemed eternities away. And now we are here! Third tri in 3 days! Unbelievable! 

I'm here trying to clean the house for everyone tonight. I have a ton of wrapping left to do. I'm really missing the alcohol this year. I could definitely use a glass of wine or two to make it through all the presents. So much for us trying to tone it all down this year.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Northern I have been missing the freedom to enjoy a drink or two as well. Some evenings it would be really nice to have one. Especially sitting through Christmas parties this year! That's one of the things I'm looking forward to--after hopefully a good long time nursing (or getting to a point where my supply is so great I would consider the occasional "pump & dump" for a night out with DH! Never could have done that with DD, I made so little).

We got all but one of DD's presents wrapped last night despite me feeling awful, so I'm quite happy about that. Normally we are up until midnight on Christmas eve wrapping! Of course DD still has way too much despite our best intentions to keep it to just a few. :haha: 

Maggz, I second what Dini said. Next year do your holiday how it feels best to you--now that you will have a little one, you will start building your own traditions. I have become extremely selfish about Christmas; I want my daughter to experience strong traditions like my DH and I did, even if they're not the same traditions, so all of my decisions revolve around giving her those things each year. Plus Christmas with your kid, even when they're just a baby and won't remember, is so much more magical. :)

Dini I thought I heard that about the flu shot. I'm just glad we don't have it worse and DD is old enough to handle it! She's a bit better today, so hopefully by tomorrow she'll be well enough to just enjoy Christmas. :)

I slept from ~11:30 to 4 last night, woke up coughing and my anxiety decided to flare up so I was up for two hours before getting one more hour of sleep. It's bad this pregnancy, I need to do something about it! Happily, we just have to run one errand today and decorate some cookies for Santa Claus, and I have to finish & wrap DD's last gift while she naps (oh, yeah, I still put my six-year-old down for naps! What? :haha:). Pick up the house a bit. Then I can relax and hopefully get past this sick crap! 

Merry Christmas & Happy Everything Else to all of you!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Happy Christmas everyone! We have just tucked Ivy and Elodie (my daughters) into bed. I can't believe next year Penny will be here and I'll have my 3 little girls :flower:

Just think...we'll have 8+ month olds - crawling around, eating the tree and decorations, playing with the wrapping paper and eating their first Christmas dinner.

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Button#

Merry Christmas ladies. We've just read DS twas the night before Christmas and tucked him up in bed. Can't wait to see his face tomorrow!


----------



## Scottish

Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow! Whether you are in company of family or away from home have a wonderful time :D xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

It's Christmas here! MERRY Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a special day with whoever you are spending the day with.
I won't lie I'm with some of you on wanting to have a drink or two! 
I can't believe that just two short years ago I was overdue and waiting very impatiently to find out whether I was getting a son or daughter! And then after the arguments we had about having a second child this time last year I never imagined I'd be pregnant this year! Life does change so quickly.


----------



## Christina86

Merry Christmas (eve). Husband and I are getting ready to head to church. We wanted to do midnight mass but I'm not sure I can stay awake for that so we are going at 7pm instead. It's a quiet holiday here. The two of us and the dog. Our last Christmas as just the two of us. It's an odd thought! 

Oh and the husband felt the baby kick!!! Baby either loves or hates the song Feliz Navidad but baby kicks like crazy everytime it comes on! =] He just looked at me and went. That was so cool... And so weird. lol.


----------



## northern_me

Christina you're in for a big change! 

We just got back from church and visiting OH's Mom. DD just put out magical reindeer food and cookies for Santa. She has been WIRED all evening!!


----------



## Christina86

Yeah it's going to be quite different. 

This baby is on a roll. It has been almost non stop all day today. Seriously it's almost 11pm and I started feeling kicks at 5:15am! I usually get a decent amount but I may have had 2 or 3hrs of feeling nothing today.


----------



## maggz

Merry Christmas to you and your families lovely ladies :flower: we ended up deciding to stay the night at in laws, the evening was nice although it was very different from what I expected. But I just kinda decided to let it go, at least I made dinner with all my usual Christmas stuff. :) will be going to sleep happy and healthy and extremely full!


----------



## stripeycat5

Happy Christmas from the UK ladies! And happy v-day to me x


----------



## northern_me

Merry Christmas! We just spent 3hrs opening presents for 7 people. Christmas is so exhausting. I'm so glad that part of it is over. I enjoy Christmas week/ New Years way more.


----------



## beautymyth

Merry Christmas Ladies :)


----------



## Christina86

Merry Christmas!


----------



## maggz

I forgot to post yesterday that it was vday! Yay :happydance:
And happy vday to you too stripey :D


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay for those reaching v day! 
I was telling my mom yesterday I have no idea how I'm going to keep going for at least another 13 weeks (baby can't arrive before then!). Work is going to be tough when I have to go back. 

I think our Christmas was good for dd. She enjoyed opening presents and appeared to love everything she got - even the socks! It was disappointing for me, I really missed home. But time to focus on the new year and things to come.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Merry Christmas, everyone!!! We have had one busy but very nice Christmas also.

Christina- My baby has been on the move all day too. She also started up at about 5 am. They are probably jealous they aren't getting to be part of all this action ;)


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca- that could be true!'
Mine was way more active Christmas Eve. I had music going loudly all day and it was quite loud at church. During the faster songs is when I noticed the most movement! Baby either loves or hates Christmas music. The part that drives me nuts is baby is still feet down and I'm thinking using my bladder as a trampoline. I almost didn't make it to the bathroom a few times! Some of those really strong kicks low down also hurt! Will say that baby seems quite strong. 

My husband found an empty wrapping paper tube yesterday. He used is as a "mega phone" and put it up to my belly. Next thing I hear is him gojng "hello..... I am your father" and then proceeded to sing part of jiggle bells. Mind you this was before he had a drink lol.


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, I always feel like New Years is better. The past three years we have just stayed in and did the balloon countdown with DD, but it has been incredibly grounding to just take an evening and spend it mentally preparing for a brand new start. 

OH gave me a package of new wrist bands for my fitbit in different colours for Christmas. I had lost my charger for the past few weeks. When I tidied up my bedroom I found it in a drawer where I had put it so I wouldn't lose it. Leave it to me. Anyway, fitbit has a pregnancy mode but it only has me at 1500 calories a day! Does that seem right to anyone for third tri?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You only technically need 300 extra cals a day in 3rd tri but that seems too low to me. I think you would lose weight at that level as it would be the equivilant of 1200 cals normally.

When I have done myfitnesspal before for my height and build it put me at 1200cals to actively lose weight - you definitely shouldn't be going hungry, it isn't good for you in any way at all. You'll end up incredibly exhausted. 

At the peak of my GD last time I wasn't eating a lot of calories and I fainted a few times from exhaustion.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern I'm sure 1500 is a bit low for the third tri! It's Saturday here so congrats on getting to 27 weeks! How exciting! 

Today is dd's birthday. Kind of hard to believe she's two already but at the same time I can't imagine life without her and think has it really only been two years. 
As her birthday has been approaching it's been bringing up a lot of feelings from her birth, like all the trauma and having her taken away immediately. Its got me quite panicked about giving birth this time. I thought I'd put all of it to rest but clearly it's all surfaced again and I'm terrified of having the same experience again.


----------



## northern_me

Just found out that third tri actually starts at 26+6!! Happy third tri to me!!


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on third tri Northern! 

happy birthday to your dd bean!

hope everyone enjoyed the holidays :)


----------



## Dini

Happy holidays everyone! Seems like everyone had a decent Christmas! 

Stripey and Maggz, congrats in Vday. Mine is tomorrow!

Northern, wow can't believe you are third trimester! Congrats. 

Tara I hope you and dd are feeling better today. 

Christina that made me laugh about DH and the wrapping paper tube! 

My LO was also very active on Christmas eve. I think he likes it at dhs grandparents already lol. He was active on Christmas but much more so at their house he day before. DH still hasn't felt him yet but maybe soon. I have quite a bit of padding between baby and his hand so I'll give it a few more weeks. 

Had an exhausting day at work. Ended up staying over so I worked 13.5 hours and mostly on my feet. I am ready for bed!


----------



## Perplexed

I hope your dh can feel movements soon Dini. 

My lo seems to have changed positions. He was probably sideways before and trying to widen my pelvis. I felt so sore then! He seems to have changed to something more comfortable now but I'm feeling the kicks quite high up! 

Called hospital again and tried to request a closer appointment with my old dr. They gave me one on "waitlist" or something like that. I don't mind waiting.. just want to see the dr sooner! I'll still be on the 25th week for it so it's not too bad. Really hope it's not too late to switch back to that hospital. I just want the appointment day to come so i can find out for sure.


----------



## GreyGirl

Lots of lovely Christmas updates. Glad lots of movement finally. Mine's certainly been more active than my last baby, thank you posterior placenta! I'm loving seeing my belly move and outside kicks, hubby already broken good record of only 2 kicks he felt the whole pregnancy. 
What are your plans for new years? We've got a couple of friends over for a quiet games evening. We're so rock and roll.
In other news, my just 2 year old has had 3 nights without her dummy. We swapped her sleeping bag for a pillow and quilt on Christmas eve and pjs...and that was our cut off. A couple of nights crying (hubby stayed with her) and then last night, nothing! I'm hoping that's how things will continue now...fingers crossed!


----------



## Christina86

New Years will be quiet. We have a friend coming for a few days on the 1st but NYE is just the two of us and the dog. We will face time with my parents. NYE is also my dads birthday so he will open his gifts when we face time. ill try my best to stay awake until midnight but my family is all in the time zone ahead of is so when they call us at 11 here. 12 there I may just head to bed then lol. 

I can't believe I am close to saying I'm going to have a kid this year. so exciting. So odd. 

I have a home health visit in an hour - it's only 2 hours long. husband is driving me bc we got snow ( with ice underneath) last night and for some reason since becoming pregnant I am literally terrified of driving on snow. He is snow blowing the driveway now. I hate winter!! I do know when I get home my pjs are going back on and I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## RebeccaR19

We spent a nice 6 days at my parents' house and now we are at my in laws' house. We spent the night last night and I was miserable. Supposedly, they aren't smoking in the house but I swear someone is. I told my husband last night that I feel like I can't even get one breath of fresh air. It is just so gross here. He said it was dry air. It is not dry air. I keep going outside regardless of how cold it is just so I can feel like I can breathe. It's really awful. And he doesn't want to just pack up and leave here because they are trying to accommodate us but I don't know how anyone lives like this. And we have another 5 days here. I personally feel we should save everyone the hassle and just go stay in a motel. This post is just me ranting and venting because I feel I have nobody else I can really talk to about it right now.


----------



## northern_me

Sorry it isn't working out, Rebecca!

New Years will be quiet for us too. We just spend it at home and make sure we do fun things with DD. I think last year we played games and had snacks and lit sparklers when it got close to *her* midnight.

I'm trying to keep us both on healthy food for the next few days. I feel so terrible and gross from all the food I've eaten the past few days. It hasn't been junk food and I haven't been snacking, but I'm just turned from rich foods. I'm making a turkey wrap in a few minutes and that is the last I ever want to see of turkey for another year.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca I feel so sorry for your situation. I know none of you wants to hurt your in-laws' feelings, but all that stress and second-hand smoke is bad for all four of you. Maybe they're not smoking in the house while you're there, but the smoke lingers in everything and continues to be bad for you, your son, and your baby. I wish I had good advice for how to get out of that situation. Maybe you could talk to your in-laws and be super apologetic, like, "I'm so sorry I'm a mega crazy pregnant lady (not true but to spare feelings), I hope you can forgive me but I just can't stay here this time! It's me, not you!" Good luck, I hope you can get out!

Dini you work so hard! I am exhausted just hearing about your work!  Happy V-Day to us! I bet your DH will get to feel kicks soon. This lo is pretty active after dinner so my DH just keeps his hand on my belly while we watch tv and he gets to feel some little kicks and wiggles. :)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a strong, active baby! This lo is a crazy person!  The last us tech said my placenta is right in front, yet I can feel a little elbow knocking around right behind my belly button.  Luckily it's mostly adorable and hardly ever uncomfortable. :)

DD is doing much better, just coughing now. I felt better yesterday, then worse again last night and this morning. Boo! If I don't feel better Monday I'll go to the doctor to make sure I don't have another sinus infection. 

We have no plans for New Years eve. We usually don't even stay up until midnight! :haha: It would be fun to do something, but it's also kind of nice starting off the new year with a good night's sleep!


----------



## Christina86

I have had so much chocolate and iced tea/ caffeinated drinks the last few days. I actually think I'm a bit dehydrated because of my lack of water intake. Time to drink tons of water!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks Tara! It is crazy here right now. I talked to my husband about it a little bit ago. I told him I feel like I can't even breathe. He decided to air out the house. He opened all of the windows and turned several fans on. Instantly, it began to feel tons better. 
They haven't been smoking in the house and I will probably be okay if we can just get it aired out. But now his family is complaining about being cold and his sister has already shut 2 windows. It actually is not cold at all and I am someone who is cold almost all of the time. I think we will play it by ear. If us being comfortable means them being uncomfortable and vise versa, there is no point in us staying here.


----------



## Dini

Rebecca, I really do feel for you. I try not to even go in my dads house because they both smoke and never open a window, even in the summer. Its absolutely terrible, even for my DH who smokes himself, so you know it's bad! DH never ever smokes inside though, and he is supposed to be quitting in Feb. Lets hope he does!

Tara I'm sorry you arent feeling good still. But glad your dd is feeling better. Yes happy VDAY to us!!! 

We aren't doing anything for New Years because I work New Years Day and the day after. His family has a wonderful dinner that night and I may try to stop over after work for some food or to take leftovers but since I have to work the next day I will want to go home since I have to be back at work about 11 hours after I leave. I finally announced on FB! I figured 24 weeks was a good time. Here is the announcement photo.

https://i60.tinypic.com/iwq8nd.jpg

Do you think someone could tell me how to join the FB group now that I finally announced I may get on once in a while.


----------



## northern_me

Dini if you inbox me your FB link I'll add you in


----------



## Dini

I sent it, thanks Northern!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Northern, if I PM you my name would you be able to add me?


----------



## northern_me

Sure


----------



## northern_me

Dini I didn't get yours! 

You know you're getting late into pregnancy when your OH buys you winter boots with handles because he's sick of watching you put yours on.


----------



## Dini

northern_me said:


> Dini I didn't get yours!
> 
> You know you're getting late into pregnancy when your OH buys you winter boots with handles because he's sick of watching you put yours on.

That's odd, I sent it again!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It took 3 x attempts for mine to send earlier. BnB playing up x


----------



## Dini

AmeliePoulain said:


> It took 3 x attempts for mine to send earlier. BnB playing up x

Apparently so! Oh well, we got it done!


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini awesome announcement picture! 

Greygirl I'm so jealous of you getting rid of the dummy! Today I'm facing my first challenge of getting dd back into her own room. Once that is done I also need to completely remove bottles (she has one at night with milk and one in the morning with tea) and then take away the dummy. And of course potty training but I'm not rushing that one - I'm waiting for her to be ready! 

As for New Years... Dh and I spoke about going for dinner and watching some live music. But he's been so flaky and changing things we'll see what happens. 

I'm really struggling with backache! I'm going to try the yoga. And I've also decided I'm going to see if we can chat get dh's old gym contract into my name. Them I'm going to try go swimming, even if it's just two or three times a week. I don't know of why I didn't think of it before. I can leave work early occasionally so I can go while the nanny is there or otherwise I can go when he comes to visit dd. I'm sure even half an hour of swimming will make a big difference.


----------



## Christina86

3 hour nap does a tired pregnant person wonders!!


----------



## northern_me

I bet the water taking the weight of your belly instead of your bones will feel awesome.

I finally found a yoga instructor that is willing to modify during a normal class for me. I asked another instructor a few weeks ago and she said I was too far along, but she is also a fairly new instructor and I think maybe she wasn't willing to take on the responsibility. This one that agreed to it has been a yoga instructor for years and has tons of experience. I start January 6th. Super excited.


----------



## Dini

Thanks Beanonorder! 

I bet the swimming will really help! I should give that a try as well. I really don't want to go to a yoga class as I've never done it so maybe I'll order a DVD. I know I need to do something and I need to be more active for sure. I am just so tired all the time when I'm not working, and I can't go after work, not with 12-13hr shifts. 

I am too tired to even make dinner tonight, so we ordered pizza. Maybe tomorrow I'll have more energy. I did get laundry done and a few other things. But I forgot the pet store the cats are gonna get something other than cat food for dinner lol.


----------



## northern_me

So if anyone is looking to cloth diaper, Kawaii has a sale on for Boxing Day. 24 diapers of your choice for 129 bucks USD.

I would love to say I didn't just buy them.


----------



## Dini

Lol northern. I'm sure you won't regret it! Maybe I'll check them out, still haven't decided what kind to use.


----------



## northern_me

I bought the goodnight heavy wetter ones, but I hear that the bamboo are great.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Bamboo is very good, do you have a tumble dryer? I don't know if that is a ridiculous question in canada/US - not everyone here has one.

Bamboo just take a long time to dry after washing.


----------



## Christina86

23 weeks today! =]


----------



## northern_me

AmeliePoulain said:


> Bamboo is very good, do you have a tumble dryer? I don't know if that is a ridiculous question in canada/US - not everyone here has one.
> 
> Bamboo just take a long time to dry after washing.

Not everyone has one in their home, but 99% of people have access to them. I don't know anyone who dries their clothes any other way.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

northern_me said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Bamboo is very good, do you have a tumble dryer? I don't know if that is a ridiculous question in canada/US - not everyone here has one.
> 
> Bamboo just take a long time to dry after washing.
> 
> Not everyone has one in their home, but 99% of people have access to them. I don't know anyone who dries their clothes any other way.Click to expand...

Hehe, a lot of people do have them here but also a lot of people just line dry or dry over radiators and airers in the winter. I've only had a tumble dryer the past couple of years.


----------



## Christina86

I can't add much to the cloth diaper conversation as we are just using regular ones. 

I do need to start looking into strollers and car seats. My parents are buying it for us when they come in February. My husband and I sort of know what we want but I'm not sure we know where to start. lol. We want one that is easy to get in and out of the car and can sit on the stroller as well. We checked Walmart and target and saw some nice ones but I have a feeling we are going to need to make a trip as the closest babys r us is in Sioux Falls or Omaha which is a little over an hour away - one is in Nebraska and one is in South Dakota. I wish there was one closer to us!!


----------



## northern_me

We got the Britax B-Agile system that comes with the B-Safe car seat.


----------



## northern_me

AmeliePoulain said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> Bamboo is very good, do you have a tumble dryer? I don't know if that is a ridiculous question in canada/US - not everyone here has one.
> 
> Bamboo just take a long time to dry after washing.
> 
> Not everyone has one in their home, but 99% of people have access to them. I don't know anyone who dries their clothes any other way.Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, a lot of people do have them here but also a lot of people just line dry or dry over radiators and airers in the winter. I've only had a tumble dryer the past couple of years.Click to expand...

I love to line dry in the summer but we only get good enough weather about 15 weeks of the year. It would freeze otherwise.


----------



## Dini

Most people here have a dryer or at least access through their apartment complex or a laundromat but I don't think I'd do it if I didn't have it in my home. I think we will do disposables for the first month or so then move on to cloth. 

Congrats Christina on 23 weeks! The closes Babies R Us to us is 45 min away at least and I wasn't that impressed. I am glad we went to look. We decided to register for the Chicco Cortina system with the Keyfit car seat. DH wants a jogging stroller, we don't jog but we love to camp (primitive, you know, in a tent) and end up going on trails and things a lot in the summer so I think we will look into one but I doubt we will be doing any camping with a newborn. 

I am really hoping I can get my dad to buy me the travel system, or give me a gift card for the amount because I don't think anyone else in the family that would be generous has that kind of money. Asking my dad for it may be a stretch lol, but hopefully we get enough gift cards. I got a $50 visa card for Christmas and I think I'll save that towards baby things just incase.


----------



## counting

26 weeks! Always been a huge milestone for me, as over 90% of babies born at 26 weeks survive. It also means 1.5 weeks until the ultrasound to check his kidneys. Hoping they have cleared up, and we will get to double check his sex and see his sweet face again one last time before birth. I can't wait to meet him.

Starting on my hospital bag list this week. Hope to have list completed by start of 3rd tri, then packed and ready to go by 34 weeks :)


----------



## Dini

Congrats on 26 weeks counting!! I hope all is well at your ultrasound. I bet it is, this one just likes to keep you on your toes I think!

I haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet, except that a robe and slippers I got for Christmas, the slippers are set aside for the hospital. The robe is way too warm for an April baby though and it barely fits as it is. I think I am behind on a lot of things here lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I don't think I'll think about hospital bag until 32/34 weeks. I got admitted last time at 35 weeks for a night so I guess I'd like it done for around that time again. 

I know what I want in it this time so it doesn't seem like much of a job. Just a trip to pick up cheap nightwear, toiletries and then the maternity stuff like pads and breast pads etc.

Baby doesn't require much really!


----------



## counting

Had serious blood pressure problems starting around 35 weeks last time, hospitalized and induced at 37 weeks. So I want to make sure everything is ready in case I need to be on hospital bed rest or induced early again this time. So I think 34 weeks is a reasonable time frame. I want to get my list completed now though so I can make sure I have everything and can tweak it, since I go back to work 1st of feb until he is born so will be very busy!


----------



## beautymyth

I'll be starting my hospital bag soon. Being high risk the doctor doesn't know when he will be admitting me in the hospital. I was hoping to wait until after my baby shower but I might have to start it sooner. 

23 weeks today!! One more week until V day, and I am very excited about that haha.


----------



## GreyGirl

counting said:


> 26 weeks! Always been a huge milestone for me, as over 90% of babies born at 26 weeks survive. It also means 1.5 weeks until the ultrasound to check his kidneys. Hoping they have cleared up, and we will get to double check his sex and see his sweet face again one last time before birth. I can't wait to meet him.
> 
> Starting on my hospital bag list this week. Hope to have list completed by start of 3rd tri, then packed and ready to go by 34 weeks :)

Didn't know about that, so went looking for more information - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetal_viability It's so exciting that we're getting close to them having a massive increase in being able to survive! I'm 26 weeks next Saturday. 
I hope the scan goes well :)


----------



## maggz

If everything goes according to plan I'll probably get a hospital bag ready around 35 weeks. I know I wanna get a new robe and slippers for the hospital, and then just toiletries and all that, along with some comfy clothes. 
I got the most comfortable pj's for christmas, they're fleece so they're just SO soft. I've hardly taken them off hahaha. 

Going to work for a double shift today, ugh. Lol I just wanna stay home. I decided to give my network marketing business another go, and for real this time around. I'm also going to start blogging again. So I'm looking for a good day planner, so I can plan out my day by the hour. Anyone know of a good one? The one I like best so far is this https://www.amazon.com/Action-Day-W...sr=1-1&keywords=action+day+daily+planner+2015 I think I'll just go ahead and get it and try to be super organized this year!


----------



## northern_me

Yeah I'll start collecting items now and hopefully have it done before mat leave. I took way too much with DD. 

I am sore today. The lower part of my belly is so achey!


----------



## Christina86

So I'm going to schedule the 3d scan. Probably for mid to late January. Anyway. My husband is afraid we will be able to tell gender right away. I'm not so sure. Its done at our OB so they know we don't want to know and all. We can just remind the tech we don't want to find out. 

I really want to see baby! So excited. But I don't want to ruin that surprise of not knowing despite it taking a heck of a lot of patience.


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina I have to say that waiting for the surprise with number one really is worth it. Or at least it was for me. I know not everyone would agree. But it will be exciting to have the 3D scan. 

So I started getting dd back into her own room. Nap time was awful. I spent two hours trying to get her to sleep with no luck. I was so angry and frustrated by the end of it. But bed time there were a couple of tears and then she was asleep in ten minutes. She woke up a little before 1am and came through to me and then really struggled to go back to sleep. So at 4am I was still awake. Two nights of crap sleep have not been fun but I do feel like I'm making some progress with her. Of course my nanny had to also call I sick today... Anyway, at least I'm on holiday!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- That is a great picture. So creative! 

Counting- Happy 26 weeks! I hope your next appointment goes great. 

I tried to catch up on everything. It's hard to get on here much because the Internet is extremely slow and unreliable. So I post with my phone instead, but my phone doesn't get along very well with this website! 

We are still at my in-laws' house. If there is one good thing about it, my husband and I are really being a team about it. We have gone to the ymca to workout but also mainly to get a shower in a place that feels clean. I told my husband that it's sad when you are looking forward to showering at the ymca.
He said we are never doing this again. Next time we will just start out in a motel room. They haven't been smoking in the house, and it would really make things much worse to take off and stay at a motel at this point. Plus, his mom's birthday is in a few days and he doesn't want to hurt her feelings right before her birthday. At some point in the future, he will have a talk with them when we are back at home. But we both feel like time is just dragging and we are counting down the days until January 1st when we can go back home.

Christina - Good luck with your 3D scan! I hope you get some great pictures!


----------



## Perplexed

Wow thread has really been going by fast!! Haven't been able to keep up but I will soon. Had a few really bad nights and feel so exhausted. Some nights I wake up tired but can't sleep. Dd stirs a bit and I wake up and can't go back to sleep. Last night she slept really early around 6pm and woke up at around mid night just not sleepy. Ended up laying on the floor with her inside the playard until she fell asleep. Cosleeping is no longer an option as she tries to jump off the bed by climbing over dh and I. 

In other news I bought my first major baby buy. A dresser for dd and new baby's things. 

I've chosen a stroller I think...but I haven't decided if I want a new infant car seat to fit into it or just use our old infant car seat. We actually have two.


----------



## Perplexed

Edited x


----------



## Christina86

Whoah. Woke up this morning to strong kicks. I was laying half on my side and half on my stomach. Guess baby does not like that. Also a first. I'm surprised I even managed to stay in that position I haven't been able to lay on my stomach bc it hurts my boobs! Lol.


----------



## northern_me

I have been up ALL night with a sick girl. She has a very croupy cough and is wheezing a lot. I think I'm going to take her into non-emerg tonight. I'm so tired and attempting to make soup for her. The only problem with soup is that she will only eat it if it is "exactly like Nana's". Fingers crossed, haha! I have about 30 years less cooking experience than my mother.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: I end up on my stomach a lot too and in previous weeks that's the only time I feel movement too lol.

Northern: hope your dd feels better soon :flower:

I've started blogging pregnancy related things. I had a pregnancy blog last time but it got me stressed because of tracking weight gain. This time I'm keeping it light hearted.


----------



## stripeycat5

Christina - I have been feeling massive kicks too when I lie on my side. That is when I notice the strongest movements. I too struggle to lie on my belly though because of the bump my boobs are sooo sore &#128542;. Think I may invest in one of those super long maternity pillow things. I wake up when DH gets in from work at 1am and then can't sleep as I start thinking about all sorts of random stuff. 

Northern - hope your dd feels better soon &#128542;

Rebecca - only a few more days to push! I must admit living so close to my family has its bonuses. Don't have to stay anywhere if we don't want to as we can just come home! Defo motel it next time - passive smoking is gross I feel for you x 

Perplexed - we need to buy a car seat as well I really can't decide whether to go isofix this time or not though grrr decisions decisions! 

OH has booked Center Parcs for a few days in Feb so looking forward to that now. We had a short break before ds so will nice to do the same again before bubba no 2 comes just with ds in tow this time! The park has a massive indoor pool and loads of activites and things to do so should be a fun packed weekend &#128522;. Had to go back to work today and it was a very odd day - feels like we are in limbo until New Year is over and done with somehow! Been soooo cold here today too the roads were horrid this morning glad I don't have to go anywhere early tomorrow morning x


----------



## northern_me

I ended up rushing DD into the ER. I had to take her out of the bath, wet hair and everything and go with her. She couldn't breathe at all. I was 30 seconds away from calling an ambulance when she started to calm down and breathe a little easier. We just spent 5 hours in there with them monitoring her breathing after they gave her steroids. BLAH.


----------



## counting

Oh no! Keep us updated


----------



## northern_me

She seems to be okay. Whatever they gave her helped. She has croup. 

I have never been so excited to do laundry. I have needed to do it for almost 3 days and haven't had an opportunity. 

I have my OB appointment tomorrow at 9, so I guess I'll get the scoop on my second GD results. I'm thinking it is nothing since they didn't call to tell me, or it is very minor.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern sorry to hear your daughter has croup. Glad there is some improvement though. 

I love my pregnancy pillow. Its the only thing that stops me rolling on my back and has also helped with the backache. 

Perplexed sending some hugs x

Stripey so nice you guys will be going away for a few days. I think I'm going to try arrange for dd and I to go away for a few days over my next holiday in February. 

I've just taken dd for some of her shots. I had fallen behind on them and was feeling very guilty about it. I'm glad I'm getting back on track there.


----------



## Dini

Northern I hope dd feels better! Poor girl must be miserable!

Christina I think you will really enjoy your scan!

Perplexed, I agree this thread moves so fast! 

Beanonorder I'm glad dd is feelinf better but I know how hard no sleep is for you! Hoping you get better sleep tonight!

I didn't sleepnwell last night or the night before becausey hips hurt or my hands fall asleep from the carpal tunnel I seem to have developed. I'm turning sides every 30 min or so. I'm drinking some warm sleepy time tea and hoping tonight is better. I seem to be getting a cough that sounds like it's in my chest yet I feel okay. But so much is going around at work and everywhere I am really praying I don't get sick, at least not enough I need to call out of work. I go back New Years day and I can't miss that day, missing a holiday is a big no no so I'm going to try to rest tomorrow.


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: so sorry about your dd! Glad she's better now, hope she's well soon. 

Stripeycat: how lovely! Hope you have a nice trip!

Bean: I do have a pregnancy pillow no idea why I haven't thought of using it!

Dini: so sorry you haven't been sleeping well. I hope you manage to get some rest.


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw northern croup is horrible! We had to rush my son to hospital when he was a year old coz he could hardly breath. Took a good week or so to recover from it.


25 weeks today! Aaaaaargh not long till 3rd tri!!!!!!


----------



## northern_me

So I had a bad prenatal appointment.

My GD test came back as I'm in a grey area for if I need insulin or not, so I have to go to diabetes education and they'll help me monitor it. If I need insulin I have to have a csection early. I have SPD and she's taking me off work next week. Baby is head down and engaged, which could mean nothing but could mean I could go early.


----------



## Button#

V day for me today! 

Sorry you had a bad appointment Northern. Hope your DD feels better, must've been scary.

We're going away in February to my parents house for LOs birthday. Really easy trip as my mum loves cooking for us and LO gets loads of attention from family.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Northern - did she tell you your numbers from the test? And do they offer metaformin where you are?

My DD2 was head down and engaged but they often pop up and out again. She was born at 39+5.

If you have any GD questions just ask. My numbers on a GTT would suggest immediate insulin required but I have done the end of a pregnancy and an entire pregnancy and so far 7 weeks of this one on diet control. 

:hugs:


----------



## northern_me

She didn't tell me my numbers. I see my GP next Friday and he should get the results too so I'll ask. Just have to wait for diabetes education to contact me. Maybe they'll know.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

In the meantime look into low GI diets - sweet things are easily to cut out, carbs are more tricky. 

You can make a big difference to the baby in a short space of time so it is worth following it from as early as you can.

My experience of diabetes education is it is very broad and usually quite poor. Here they give you so little time to resolve it that really without research and working hard yourself it is hard to avoid insulin.


----------



## northern_me

Ok I'll google that now! Thanks!


----------



## Dini

Northern I'm sorry your appt didn't go well but at least they are taking you off work, you wanted to take off a while back right? 

I agree with Amelie. If you are borderline you should be able to try to diet control it or take metformin first. And the low GI diets do that really well. That's what I was following prior to pregnancy. Wish I would've stayed on it but the cravings took over. 

So far my blood sugar has been good so I think I will get to skip my 1hr test and just do the 3 at 28 weeks. My fasting is always around 76 and two hours after eating anywhere from 78-114 and they just had to under 125. 

I was right, I am sick. Woke up today and couldn't breathe. I was wheezing and rattling and coughing. I took a warm bath and it broke some stuff up but I have the nastiest cough and DH made me make a doctors appt with my family doc tomorrow. I think I have a nasty case of bronchitis. I don't want antibiotics as it could be viral but if I want to work Thursday I may have to.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Also - and I don't know how you do your numbers over there - but in my last pregnancy as my fasting naturally never went above 4/5's they said insulin wasn't really suitable for me, it would be very difficult to sort out how much I needed because my body hasn't totally given up.


----------



## counting

Ladies, due to get my trutol (1 hour blood sugar) test either tomorrow or the next day. I can't remember if it is a fasting test or not. Please remind me- haha:blush::haha: . It isn't written on my requisition and it is too late to call about it.


----------



## northern_me

1hr isn't fasting. Or it wasn't for me and we are only a boat ride away so I would say it's the same.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm so sorry your appointment didn't go well northern. hopefully you gp appointment will have more info. I'm glad you are getting signed off work next week though. 

counting: my 1 hr one wasn't fasting. 

25 weeks today. and dd decided to practice standing in our bed lol.


----------



## maggz

Don't have much to add to the GD conversation.... 

DH gave me a massage last night and it's killing me lol... My back feels like it has bruises all over! So sore. 
I've felt shitty all day, slept bad last night, pretty sure I had a fever this morning, and wanted to take a nap in the morning but couldn't fall asleep between DH watching TV and the dogs running around. Bah. I feel better now but I've eaten like a pig hahaha...


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I am sorry that your GD results didn't come back so good. Hopefully it is something you can monitor with your diet. Glad to hear you are being taken off work. It sounded like you were in so much pain! I also hope your daughter is on the mend. Poor little girl! 

Counting- Good luck with your upcoming GD test!

Dini- Sorry to hear that you are sick. Take care of yourself! It seems like you were just sick. I hope this one passes soon.

Happy V DAY Button and happy 25 weeks Kirsty! These pregnancies are just flying by.

Not much new here. 2 days left until we can go home. Neither one of us can wait. In other news Holly decided to get lopsided last night. I took the best picture I could of it. I can't share it on here from my phone but I will put it on the Facebook group. She is completely sticking out on the left and I almost don't even look pregnant on the right!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern sorry about your bad appointment! I am glad you at least are getting booked off work. 

Dini sorry to hear you're sick! I hope you can get it all sorted out soon. 

Counting hood luck for your test. Hope all comes back normal. 

Rebecca I'm looking forward to seeing your picture. That sounds quite funny. 

Perplexed awesome about dd standing! I love proud mommy moments. My latest is dd is finally starting to say help instead of always screaming when she can't do something! 

I'm down to double digits! Yay for me! It really is so hard to not wish the time away. But to be honest I want an answer about whether I'll get paid for my maternity leave, I want my apartment to be sorted out I want to know what's going on with dh and I, I want my parents to get here and most of all I want to meet my baby boy! 
This is my last pregnancy and I want to enjoy it all but everything else is just overshadowing it all!


----------



## Christina86

My dog stole 2 doughnuts. One right out of my hand. One right off of my husbands plate. I really am not sure whether I want to laugh about it, be angry about it, or cry hysterically. :cry::haha::growlmad:


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I just noticed you are 26 weeks today! Congrats! And I was sick last month for a few days, fever and all. This is worse though although no fever. It's normal for me to get sick a lot in the winter I always have and the pregnancy makes it worse. 

Beanonorder I don't blame you for feeling how you do. You have dealt with so much this pregnancy. Congrats on double digits! 

Christina I would be furious but my dog never behaves and i absolutely can't stand it when she begs or tries to take food. Although the scene you described was rather funny!


----------



## maggz

Do you guys still sleep on your back?


----------



## northern_me

I don't but only because my hips won't allow it. 

I printed off a big list of the GI foods so I'll follow that as much as I can today, but we have a meal planned for tonight that I can't really control at this point so I'm going to fully start tomorrow. 

I am getting cabin fever. We haven't left the house (except to go to the hospital and my appt yesterday) since Sunday evening. DD has been on top of me for days and she wants me next to her all the time. There hasn't been a single soul around to help me out or watch her for an hour so I can nap or get out of the house for a sec. Everyone has been working 12hr shifts. OH is gone picking up some NYE supplies for me and then he will spend the day with us, but other than that we won't be doing anything. Tomorrow everything is closed. I just need a nap. I haven't slept since she has been sick because I've basically been laying awake listening to her breathe. I'm paranoid now.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Hi everyone! How are you all feeling? It's been a long while since I have updated in the group. I made some big life changes and my two older children and myself left Egypt and came came back to NY in October. Life was just becoming more difficult there and I can't bear the heat! Even with air conditioning! My son and daughter (11 and 6) and super happy to be back and we learned that we are expecting a BOY! I was very happy with that discovery! My due date changed by just a day from April 23rd to April 22nd, but if this pregnancy is anything like my other two, it will be late anyways. I hope everyone is feeling great! I'm having trouble sleeping and random aches and pains, but I am feeling blessed regardless.


----------



## Perplexed

Yay for double digits Bean! I am baffled how fast this pregnancy is passing by! I think I'll be in double digits in around a week or so too.

Maggz: I do end up on my back sometimes when my sides hurt but it is still somewhat comfortable for me to side-stomach sleep so that's my favorite for now. Staying on my back makes breathing a bit difficult for me after a while so I don't stay that way. My aunt freaked out last pregnancy because I was on the couch on my back and proceeded to inform me that laying on one's back during pregnancy causes the umbilical cord to tangle around baby's neck...which makes no sense at all...I had no patience for those kinds of comments last pregnancy lol.


----------



## Christina86

So last night I fell asleep around 1? I think. lol. But not before I laid in bed playing a game on my phone while getting kicked numerous times in an hour! I think I must have counted 15-20 kicks/punches. They were all over. Very low down. Felt them by my belly button (right side). I finally put my hand on my stomach and just went please go to sleep! Lol. Who knows if it worked. I fell asleep after that. 

This morning I was sitting on the couch watching tv and felt a kick/pinch higher up on the left side by my belly button. I watched for a good few minutes and actually saw my stomach move for the first time. It was awesome.


----------



## Dini

Welcome back and congrats on your baby boy lucky mama! 

Maggz I catch myself laying on my back because my hips hurt so bad at night but I try to at least tilt my pelvis and that seems to help keep me from getting short of breath. I figure if I feel okay he should be okay as well but I try not to make a habit out of it. 

Well I'm back from the doctors and definitely have bronchitis with chest congestion. He put me on antibiotics and an inhaler. The inhaler is albuterol and is category C but my OB's office said go ahead and use it as I need it. It does help, I used it a little bit ago and helpwd my breathing quite a bit. I'm going to try to just use it twice a day. He also told me take regular mucinex so that's the plan. I intend to work tomorrow because I don't want to miss work as long as I don't have a fever but for today I'm just going to rest.


----------



## maggz

Welcome back luckymama and congrats on your boy! 

I was just wondering about the back cause that's most comfy for me but I feel guilty for sleeping on my back cause I read that the blood flow is way better if you sleep on your side. But on the other hand I figure my body will tell me if it was bad, right?
Anyways, feeling better today, planning to be productive with cleaning and laundry until I go to work tonight. Baby's been VERY active, and DH saw my belly move big time yesterday. It's so fun to see him get excited about it :) 
Will be in double digits in a week! Crazy. 25w today :) 

Nothing glamorous for NYE on this end, I'll probably grab some food with me from work tonight and hope DH will be home by that time. 
Have fun tonight ladies!


----------



## northern_me

Well I just caught a full glance of myself stepping out of the shower. How the heck I have changed so much from only gaining 6lbs is beyond me. I feel like I now have rolls everywhere, never mind that my belly is huge. Maybe the GD diet can do some damage control. I'm so disgusted.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

A word of warning Northern, the first couple of weeks on the low GI diet you may feel a bit hungry and a bit rubbish. 

It is the sugar detox that does that. Snack snack snack is the best thing I can suggest - nuts, cheese, veggies - that stuff is all good.

It isn't unusual to lose weight either.

...And you certainly look really nice in your photos, I am sure you are being very critical of yourself!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Sorry to hear about the bronchitis but I am glad you are getting the treatment for it. I had bronchitis last year and needed an inhaler for it as well. It did help a lot. 

It's hard to believe week 26 is already here. I feel like I will blink and be in the 3rd trimester. 
It's funny though because my belly hasn't grown that much. I am constantly getting comments from everyone on how small my belly is. I find it hilarious because it just goes to show that people will comment regardless of your size. Last time, I was always getting comments on how large my belly was and now it's how small it is. And this is from everyone from family to complete strangers commenting. I am not at all concerned about it. Holly is growing just fine because I can feel it.

Maggz- I lie on my back sometimes. I feel like I usually start to get uncomfortable if it's a problem. But if it's comfortable I lie on my back.

LuckyMama- Congratulations on your boy and I am glad you are in a place where you all are happy now.

I have a GD question..or maybe questions lol anyway...so my husband's cousin's girlfriend is also pregnant and due at the end of January. She has been over here talking to me about pregnancy a lot. So here's my question or basically what is making no sense to me. She was telling me that she really has to watch her sugar intake. My MIL said she has GD and my MIL has to check her blood sugar because she is a possible candidate for type 2 diabetes. So they both check their blood sugar and D (cousin's gf) always has sky high blood sugar. But D told me that she hasn't been diagnosed with it just that she failed the 1 hour test and was told to just monitor her sugar. Have any of you heard of that? They also sent the drink home with her to drink there and then go and have the test done. I have never heard of it being done that way. I have to drink mine in front of then. My husband said it's probably because she is using free health care, but I haven't heard of GD being handled this casually anywhere. So have any of you heard of that?
Also she found out that she has placenta previa at a 3D ultrasound that we paid for her to have at 33 weeks. But even with several scans at her own clinic they apparently didn't tell her that. Now she has been having contractions over the past 2 days and says they won't do anything unless she goes into active labor. She is still 35 weeks though. I just haven't heard of any place having policies like these.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Errr no that sounds odd.

Is she not concerned about her sky high blood sugar? Does she understand the implications of badly controlled GD? A lot of people think having a big baby is the only side effect - to be honest that is the least dangerous aspect of it.

It sounds like her care is very poor...


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- I am not sure how much of it is her being misinformed or that she her self isn't caring enough. My MIL is extremely concerned about the health of the baby. She said that at least in her presence, D is not watching her sugar at all. She will have sweet tea and cookies plus other very sugary things. My MIL who actually isn't really a very healthy eater herself has actually been very careful with what she eats and checks her blood sugar before she allows herself any sugar now. So I believe her when she says D is not monitoring her sugar. I brought up the problems that can occur for the baby like being born with very low blood sugar. But D said she doesn't have GD. But I don't see how you can fail the test, not be tested again, and say that you don't have it. My concern is her baby will come early and have a whole host of health problems.


----------



## maggz

That sounds alarming Rebecca... I have heard of girls taking the drink home to take an hour before they go to the doctor, but obviously if you fail the 1hr there should something be done for her :/ 

northern you're so little though! I'm sure it's not as bad as you think. 

I just weighed myself... I've gained 8lbs so far. I have no idea what the recommended weight gain at this point is...? Dr. Google? lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The main risks are the placenta being damaged and just failing. Hence early inductions.

Also polyhydramnios - excess fluid - and with that cord prolapse.

I unfortunately do even meet a lot of women who go to GD clinic at the same time as me who are in denial and just can't stop eating what they want.

I find in sad and upsetting, I've spent so much time crying and racked with guilt in all of my pregnancies that my baby is at any increased risk...how could someone just ignore that? If I went and ate a cookie now or drank juice or something that I knew would send my sugar high - to me that feels like going and giving my 1 year old or 4 year old something that would make them sick...just because baby is on the inside doesn't mean you shouldn't protect them as much as a mother possibly can.

:cry:


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca- I have my 1 hour test Jan 23rd. They sent me home at my last appt. with a bottle of the stuff to drink. I was told to put it in my fridge (as it tastes a bit better cold). I have to drink it 45min before my appt and as soon as I get there let them know to draw my blood for the glucose tests, making sure NOT to go over the 1hr time limit. So it has to be timed almost perfectly..... that's a lot of pressure for someone with pregnancy brain. :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Hope you all have a great new year! :D

I haven't had time this holidays to get On here as so busy but once schools back etc... Next week I will get time to come on more

Just sending hugs and well wishes to you all and I will catch up soon xxx :D


----------



## Dini

Rebecca that does sound alarming. I hope all turns out okay. I do know places will send home the drink but I've never heard of failing the 1hr and not taking another test. It is very frustrating to see someone abusing their pregnancy as it was so hard for us to get pregnant that I just can't imagine someone having such disregard for the health of their unborn child. My LO is as much my child now as he will be when he is here and I want to do whatever I can to keep him safe. 

Northern I know how you feel on the body image thing but I think you look beautiful. We are our own worst critics. 

I'm attempting to get some rest, took a warm bath and made some tea but I can't even lay down as I just start coughing and can't stop. I dread work tomorrow!


----------



## Beanonorder

Happy new year everyone! I ended up staying awake past midnight and then had a terrible night! Dh stayed over and stored terribly - I don't miss that! And dd woke up at about 1am and came to the bed and was so restless. Anyway... 

Northern I feel you. I feel completely gross and have been eating terribly. I'm disgusted in myself! As it's the first day of the new year I am making some changes. I got dh's gym contract changed to my name so I can go swimming, I've downloaded some yoga videos and I plan to cut out coke, chocolate and majority of other sweet things. 

Rebecca that is kind of scary! I hope she sorts things out and doesn't go into labour early. 

Welcome back luckymama! Very jealous that you've been able to make the move home! Hope it goes well and congrats on your boy! 

Maggz I answered your question about baby led weaning on the other thread but if you want to know more or how I went about it let me know! I really feel it made it a big difference with dd. I'm a terribly fussy eater and I'm determined dd is not going to be like me! 

Scottish it's good to hear from you! 

It is absolutely freezing here today! I'm going to make some soup now - just like my mom used to! Yummy.


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh and dini I'm sorry you have bronchitis! That is something I've never, ever had. Not cool you have to deal with it while pregnant. I hope the fever stays away do you can go to work. 

We watched a movie called me, women and children last night. Its about how the Internet has changed our lives and affects us. Its a little scary when I think about bringing my kids up with all that!


----------



## Perplexed

That's so surprising Rebecca! I always thought that everywhere just has us drink the glucose drink at the clinic/hospital. I can't believe they wouldn't suggest she take the 3 hr test or at least suggest changes to her diet. I hope things turn out okay.

Dini: I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## harri

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I've only just found this thread! I'm due on 13th April with another boy :) xxx


----------



## maggz

Of course, welcome harri and congrats! :flower:

Bean yeah I saw your other response that's an awesome way to feed I'm gonna research it some more. What was that movie about?? 

Dhs grandma is very sick. It doesn't look good. His friend just lost his grandfather the day after Christmas and another friend of his who had lost a son to leukemia two years ago just found his daughter had passed away overnight from an yet unknown cause. With all this happening at once DH is really struggling and I don't know a good way to be there for him, I mean there's only so much I can say. So I just try to be there and listen. Anyways, we are going to try to go see his grandma tomorrow at the hospital, depending on her status.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome harri! Always nice to have new people! 

Maggz sorry about all that's going on with your dh. It is hard to know what to say but listening and being there is a good thing. 
The movie was actually more than the Internet, it included texting and IMing, etc. It showed how easily young teenagers can become addicted to porn, how easily they can exploited and taken advantage of and that even the strictest of parents can't control it all. It also showed how easily you can stray from your marriage and arrange hook ups with a few clicks. Its just sad and frightening how society has changed so much! 

My dh starts a new job tomorrow. Now he is going to be working weekends and afternoons/evenings during the week. While I work Monday to Friday during normal office hours. I have no idea how things are going to work now... I'll pretty much never get a break on the weekends because he'll be working and the nanny is off. I have no idea when I'll even get to see him because we will work such different times. Oh well, I guess there's no use in getting my knickers in a twist. I'll cope just like no have been.


----------



## Beanonorder

It's midnight a day I'm currently propped up with dd asleep in my lap. She came through to me at about 10:30pm, climbed into my bed and vomited all over everything. I stripped her, wrapped her in my dressing gown and put her on the window seat on top of the other duvet while I changed get everything. Just as I was done she vomited all over there too. I got her cleaned up, new pj's, medicine and into bed and she did it again. So now I've done it all again and she's sleeping on me. I can't believe I have to deal with this on my own again. Dh called after the second line change and I just burst into tears. 
This baby is going to be one tough little boy!


----------



## northern_me

Oh god that is rough Beanonorder!! There is nothing worse than a sick child. 

Mine is still sick. She's turned from croup into a head cold with tons of sneezing and she is miserable. She sees the doctor for a follow up from the hospital the other day and I'm going to ask him to refer her to a paediatrician. I am just at my wits end with her immune system. She is after missing 10.5 days of school already this year, and I only keep her out of she's got a fever or is vomiting. It's ridiculous. I feel like asking the dept of health to do an air quality test in her school.


----------



## Christina86

2015 has welcomed me with one horrible migraine. =[

...and apparently a cold as well. Good grief this is miserable and idk what I can take.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder I'm so sorry about dd. I hope she feels better soon and you get some rest. Sometimes I want to strangle your DH! Sorry :-(

Maggz I'm sorry for all your DH is dealing with, I'm sure just you being there is a big deal. I'll be thinking about you both!

Welcome Harri! Glad to have you. 

Northern, I was like your dd when I was young I missed so much school and it seemed to carry over and make me the person who gets sick 4-5 times every winter. Turned out I had bad allergies to dust and mold which of course I'm cooped up inside in the winter. 

Well I made it to work today but shouldn't have. I'm taking tomorrow off. If management would have been there I'd have been sent home for sure. I ran a 99 degree temp all day not enough to call it a fever but I was miserable and short of breath. One of the docs said I could have the flu even without a bad fever because I was vaccinated or he thinks I could have pneumonia. I did need that inhaler twice today. I woke up twice last night choking on phlegm I had coughed up. So gross. I just want to sleep tonight but now on top of it's sinuses are congested too. It's lovely not to be able to take anything!


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini that sounds really bad. Sending big hugs, hope you feel better soon! 

Dd finally stopped vomiting at 4:30am. I was so tired this morning I felt like I'd been punched in the face! As soon as the nanny got in I went back to sleep. Feeling a bit better now. Will definitely have to have an early night tonight. Maybe even an afternoon nap too!


----------



## Perplexed

harri: welcome :hugs:

maggz: I'm sorry about your DH's struggles :hugs:

Bean: That's terrible I'm so sorry you and DD have had such an awful night. I hope she feels better and you both get some rest.

northern: I'm sorry about your dd still being sick. Hope she's better soon.

Christina: aww feel better soon. 

Dini: Hopefully you can take a day off tomorrow and feel better.


----------



## Dini

I already called off work for this morning and now I wonder what I was thinking going in! 

I fell asleep on the recliner while DH was watching football but woke up to another bad breathing/coughing episode. I think my breathing is getting worse. I had to use the inhaler to stop the coughing and wheezing. DH said if it's not better tomorrow we are going to the ER. Urgent care would probably be just fine but I don't want either so tomorrow I have to be better. 

Beanonorder I'm glad you got a little rest and I hope you have a much better night tonight.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Sorry about all the poorly mamas and babies :hugs:

My daughters have had some bad winters - last year DD2 got croup in November and didn't get over it - with one thing and another - until April! 

DD1 also had a bad winter where she had multiple chest infections. 

We have had a few family vomitting bugs too where all 4 of us have it. Urgh.


----------



## wanting2010

Speaking of all the sicknesses, is anyone else scared to death of getting the flu and becoming very ill because of the increased risk of complications while pregnant? There is a flu outbreak where I work, currently 15 of 48 residents are confirmed to have type A flu with several more being swabbed, and several of my coworkers have already managed to catch it despite taking precautions. I haven't worked since Monday and don't don't go back until Tuesday so I was hoping that the worst of it would be over by then, but each day a couple of new cases crop up. So who knows how many more will have it by next week. I haven't had a flu shot (I meant to ask about it at my last appointment but forgot) which makes me feel like a sitting duck even though I know it likely wouldn't have protected me anyway since it's not a great match. I'm wondering if I should call my OB and ask if there is anything I can do besides the obvious of wearing a mask, wearing gloves, and frequent handwashing (which didn't much help my coworkers). I also don't want to bring it home to my little boy!


----------



## Vickster1

Woohoo 3rd trimester tomorrow. officially 27 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Beanonorder

Wanting that is tough! It's not like you can avoid work. We had a bad bug going round our office and it eventually caught up with me. I was just lucky I didn't seem to get it as badly as everyone else. Fingers crossed for you! 

Vickster yay for their tri! I'll be there in a few days!

Dd and I were in bed early last night. And I had a fairly decent nights sleep but I still feel tired this morning. Think I'll take a nap when she does and have another early night. Can't believe it's time to go back to work on Monday :( Only consolation is that the time will pass really quickly.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I don't have time to read through right now, but I will later on and see how you all are doing. But I just wanted to get on here to say 2 things.
1.) We're HOME!! YES! I'm so happy to be back at my house and to be able to use my computer. We started back yesterday, but stayed the night in a motel. I'm definitely feeling much more comfortable now.

and 

2.) D (husband's cousin's gf) supposedly was going into labor starting yesterday. She is scheduled to have a c-section. But she was completely surprised that her labor was starting so early. I wasn't. She has GD and placenta previa. Plus, she has been smoking all throughout this pregnancy. So, I'm actually surprised the baby hasn't come already. She said she is almost 37 weeks. We'll see what ends up happening. But last thing I heard, she was having real contractions every 15 minutes.


----------



## maggz

Hey don't have time to catch up just wanted to share our awesome buys for the day! We got a travel system (stroller, car seat, and base), and a pack n play with the changing table and infant sleeper on top, which we're gonna keep downstairs. The pack n play we found at a second hand store but it's in perfect condition and it was $100 cheaper than at Buy Buy Baby! :dance:

I didn't think I would like the travel systems, but DH liked it and I figured worst case, if I find something I like better, we can exchange it. There was one that I liked but it wasn't a jogger so the tires were really tiny and didn't look as well made as the one we chose. Only thing is I don't want the baby in the car seat any more than needed, since you're supposed to have them lay flat on their backs as much as possible. But we'll see! Just really happy we started accumulating stuff now so we don't have to get all the big stuff right before he is born. :D


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca so glad you are home! I hope the baby comes out ok. My MIL smoked through both her pregnancies and ended up having big babies so she told me she doesn't believe the stories that smoking makes babies small! I was a little horrified! 

Maggz yay for new purchases. I'm dying to get the basinett now but am holding off until my school confirms what is going on with my maternity pay and also for dh to actually give me some money. 

I am embarrassed to say I put my maternity underwear on today! But they are SO comfy! These are over the bump ones I've ordered some more and also some under the bump ones.


----------



## Christina86

Ok apparently I'm whiny the last few days. But I hurt! The pain went from my right side to left and is going down my leg. It hurts to move. 

Oh a happier note DH and I figured out what we are doing for the nursery. We are going with a grey color to the wall and then gender nuteral colors using a space theme. He found the cutest set of pictures that has a sun a moon and a spaceship and it says I love you to the moon and back. It took me a bit to get over that some people would think its too boyish if we have a girl but dh said that if we have a girl she will know that she can accomplish anything and reach for the stars. Same for a boy but I'm thinking we will need to explain more if we have a girl!

It may have taken me a bit to also convince him not to go with a Star Trek theme... Ha!


----------



## Perplexed

Welcome back Rebecca! Must be nice to finally be home! Hope things go well with your husband's cousin's gf.

So exciting to make baby purchases, Maggz! I know what you mean, I hate travel systems. I've tried one with DD and it was so awful that I gave away the stroller in the end because I just didn't want to see it anymore. My problem was though that I couldn't figure out how to attach the car seat to the stroller then remove it again. It was so difficult! But you're right you probably don't want the baby in the car seat longer than necessary. 

Christina: I think your nursery theme idea is really lovely. Since everything is gender neutral, if you have a girl, you can probably get some pastel girly colored stuffed toys or throw blankets just to "girlify up the room". Though I actually find it perfect! I'm sorry you're in pain, I hope you feel better. 

Throughout last pregnancy, I watched any birth and labor documentaries I could get my hands on. I watched the UK One Born Every Minute and didn't even finish all the seasons before DD came along. After I gave birth...I couldn't watch it again. I can't explain it but the prospect of labor was just so exciting for me that I couldn't watch other people go through it if I weren't going to go through it myself in the end. It's really weird to explain...but I am one of those women who have always been fascinated with labor, pain and all. Low pain threshold but complete fascination with the process! Last night I finally managed to get my iTunes account working and bought seasons 1 and 2 of the US One Born Every Minute. Watched a few episodes so far and while it is basically the same...women giving birth...it's still different too. So exciting though. I love both shows!


----------



## beautymyth

Because I can't complain about this enough... I am SO sick with a stupid cold. Same thing I had in September too. tylenol isn't helping my headaches at all and I am not sleeping proper because my body hurts. I hope this cold goes by quick and not two weeks like the last.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hello everyone! I had originally wanted to catch up on here last night. But once I got my son to bed, I was completely exhausted. I watched 1 television show with my husband and then I just went to bed and passed out. I slept great though!

Thanks to everyone for your responses about the GD. I definitely had never heard of the drink being sent home, but I guess that's more common with some practices now. Mine is so controlled that it seemed so odd to me. And it's so weird they didn't give her another test. Whatever. It makes me VERY sad for her baby that she doesn't seem to care about any of this and her baby's health is at risk for numerous reasons.
I haven't heard any more on the progress of her labor, but my husband said that she has a tendency to be dramatic about things. And there's a possibility she was never in labor, but she was just trying to compete with me because I was there and pregnant as well and getting some attention, I guess? I wasn't drawing attention to myself or my pregnancy at all. If Holly moved, I did tell people in case my MIL or SIL or someone else wanted to feel her move but that's about it. But he thinks she may have staged the whole labor thing to get people to pay attention to her. It seems crazy because his poor cousin was pacing the floor about it thinking a baby was coming just 2 days ago. I thought she was in labor because she sure seemed like it but I guess someone could fake that. I'm not sure.

Maggz- I am so sorry to hear that your husband's grandmother isn't doing well. I think you are doing the best you can--just be there for him. Having been in that similar situation recently, I just told my husband when he asked me to just be there for me. I hope everything turns out okay for them.
Congrats on your recent purchases! I loved my travel system for going for walks last time. It was especially helpful with a fussy baby who would calm down in the fresh air going for a walk with the stroller. I am also glad you got some great deals.

Dini- I am so sorry to hear that it seems you are getting worse! I hope you are feeling better or they were able to determine why exactly you are sick. Take care!

Perplexed- I was exactly like you last time with watching shows and documentaries about birth. I just watched them constantly! I haven't gotten back into it this time, but I might as I get closer to the due date. I actually think watching them helps you to be more informed and understand the whole process better. For example, I picked up very quickly how many many inductions led to c-sections because I saw so many of them happening on those shows. I also watched another documentary that told me about some bulb they try to put in you sometimes to dilate your cervix more (wish I could remember the name of it) and that it is actually a very dangerous thing to use. I'm glad I did because when I went into labor, the first doctor said he was going to use it on me and I said absolutely not. But I also liked the more positive things as well..like seeing women push through it all and then as soon as the baby is there, it is all over and everything is perfect. :) Love it!

Christina- Your nursery theme sounds really nice! I know they use outer space themes a lot in boys' rooms, but there honestly is nothing boyish about outer space. Sounds cute to me!

Vickster- Congrats on third trimester! I'm almost there! I'll be there Wednesday, but with a recent major belly growth and some other changes, I already feel it! So hard to believe it's the home stretch!

Welcome harri!

Wanting- Maybe I should be afraid of getting the flu, but I'm not. I am just going to do the same thing I do every year. Increase my vitamin C, rest when I feel I need to, drink tons of water, and wash my hands every chance I get. So far, I haven't had the flu since I was in middle school (*knock on wood*). But yeah I'm not really scared of it.

I am off to go back to my exercise class! I actually worked out 4 days each week I was on vacation (8 total). I did miss the past 3 days due to traveling and the ymca closing too early on NYE to make it there. So, I hope this doesn't kick my butt this morning, but I know I have got to go to stay in my routine.


----------



## northern_me

I am so tired I just can't function. I have had extremely limited sleep for over a week now, and have been up early every morning. I'm up pacing the floor every night because it hurts too much to lie down. It's making me really happy, haha! I never realized before how much harder this whole pregnancy thing is when you have the older child to tend to. Luckily my sister is taking her for a girls day out today so I might be able to snag a nap!


----------



## maggz

Rebecca glad you're home safe and sound, nothing beats getting to your home, your stuff, and your BED after a while away. Hope your cousin's baby is okay! 

Christina, sorry about your pain. Your nursery sounds wonderful! I love grey, lol. 

Perplexed yeah we tried it out in the store the seat snaps in and out really easily and the stroller folds up with only a couple of touches. So that's not gonna be a problem, and I guess it would be illogical of me to think I'll be very active in the months following birth lol ;) So baby will be fine in the car seat for short periods of time. 

So! We had our first hypnobirthing class today. It was really nice, did a couple of exercises, went through everything, and saw two hypnobirths. It was quite amazing I must say. I'm looking forward to falling asleep to the new relaxation CD we got, and then start reading the book. I'm so happy we decided to do this, and that DH likes it too. 

We actually talked about the nursery, even though he won't be sleeping in there for a while, we want to start getting the room together. We're gonna set up the closet for him and paint it. We also talked about putting the alphabet as a border, I'm visualizing the building blocks that have the single letters on them :) I think it will be cute. Funny thing happened the other day, MIL was asking what kinda theme we want for the shower she offered to throw us (think I forgot to mention that too, so nice of her :) ), and she was all "anything but that little monkey that's all over, I'm not about to call my little baby a monkey" lol :haha: But then when we went to the baby stores yesterday, DH really loved that little monkey and he was like oh we're definitely getting some monkey stuff! Hahaha I just thought it was funny. I asked DH and he thinks it's a race thing for his mom, although he doesn't care at all. 

(the above was written last night but I didn't have time to finish so the below is added right now hahaha)

Rebecca did you use the carseat in the stroller from when he was little? Is that okay for longer periods of time? 
Have fun exercising! Wish I was as active as you...! 

northern that sounds rough, get your nap in today :) 

Hope all you ladies that have been sick are getting over it :flower:

AFM, baby moves like crazy which is fun. Not so much fun - I kinda realized last night that I need to choose every day - do something like clean, go shopping etc OR go to work. Since we were out shopping yesterday and then I went to work, my back was seriously killing me when I got home. I got a killer rub down from DH though ;) But ouch. Not fun. 

Have a nice weekend girls, I'm going to work in a little bit but we might go down to San Diego tonight. Ikea is there. Just sayin.... ;)


----------



## Christina86

Score! Dh and I just found a $50 gift card to target!! We are thinking it was a wedding gift- from aug 2013. We also have a few more but we don't have those stores here. They are a little over an hour away and we are going to wait until my parents come to go to Omaha or sioux falls to shop. 

Baby must be having a lazy day today. I've felt some kicks but nothing insane like it has been. Lazy days are good. Or baby is going through a growth spurt -- i think that's what happened a few weeks ago when baby was quiet for a day and a half. Then kicks got stronger and I popped even more.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- I took him on walks all the time. I needed it for my sanity and his at the time. There was no problem with him being in the carseat that much. Honestly, if the baby gets out for tummy time a couple of times a day, being in the carseat won't matter.


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina finding money and gift cards and things is always great! 

Maggz I'm so glad you enjoyed your hypnobirthing class. I'm going to look into it. I am getting really anxious about the birth now. Although I know that's just going to make it worse I can't seem to calm myself down! 

I woke up this morning feeling absolutely awful. I'm nauseous and my stomach is cramping (I'm badly constipated so I'm guessing that's causing the cramping). I slept so badly last night so now I have a headache too. I sent dh a message saying I wish he'd come here now but I know he went out drinking last night so he's probably not even awake yet. :(


----------



## Perplexed

My appointment is tomorrow. I'm nervous! I'm nervous because I need to pick up my ultrasound report and worried it won't be ready for the appointment. I'm nervous because I gained a lot of weight. And because it might be too late to switch back. 

I've been terribly moody yesterday. Kept crying for no reason and feeling trapped/claustrophobic. Had trouble breathing most of the day too. It just feels like I want to go far far away.


----------



## Beanonorder

I was having a look at our front page and there are a pot of ladies who joined and then just stopped postings. I know there were a few losses but many of them I see posting in other places. Kind of sad they don't come to update us here! 
Also been a while since we heard from tara, ssjad and eidson. And a few others too. My sick brain isn't working too well to remember. 
Hope everyone is OK x


----------



## maggz

You should definitely look into the hypnobirthing bean :) Maybe it can be something you and your DH bond over, if you want him there for the birth?
Hope you feel better soon. 

Yeah I noticed that with all the ones that have fallen off the wagon on here! I know eidson has a journal on here, don't know if she's very active on it. 
The more, the merrier!


----------



## Christina86

Im still up and it's a new week for me. I am officially 24 weeks!!! Yay!! 

Now to rant: This should be illegal!! 5 with a windchill of -19 and it's supposed to drop to -30 overnight and keep snowing. We have abt 2-3 inches already. We weren't supposed to get more than 2! Ahhh! And Wednesday for the high is supposed to be -6!! Seriously? I moved from Florida to Iowa for this?


----------



## Perplexed

I think it's difficult to keep up with big group threads where you feel out of touch if you miss a week or two. I couldn't even imagine joining a group like this last pregnancy even though it would have helped me a lot!

I picked up my 20 week scan report and apparently the report puts me edd at the 7th of april. My menstrual due date should be on the 15th by my count and 16th by the dr's calendar. I doubt they'll really move it to the 7th. 

My dd measured a week ahead from 16 weeks and still came on 41 weeks based on my menstrual due date.


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina you for v day!

Perplexed I have been measuring one week ahead since 9 weeks but I refuse to change my due date. They messed up my dates last pregnancy and they ended up having to put me back and going through the same weeks again (including v day) killed me! Even after they decided on a due date I still watched it sail past with no action. If I had stuck to my original due date that I had calculated then dd arrived bang on time and would have saved myself lots of heartache! 

I'm feeling a lot better now but exhausted. We're going to climb into bed together shortly (7pm) and I'm going to put a movie on. Its the only way I can get some rest with her. I have to work six days this week so I really can't afford to start it already tired.


----------



## Kalabear

Beanonorder...Im still here :thumbup: I come and read every couple of days. I'm on. The Facebook page as well :) 

Perplexed....I love One Born Every Minute. I find it interesting watching the differences between the UK and US versions too! I haven't been watching it as much this time around...maybe nerves? Haha. I love the English accents from the UK version! :haha:

I have my consultation in a couple weeks for if I can have a vbac or not....I'm really getting nervous. Anyone had one yet whose going for a vbac? What should I expect?


----------



## northern_me

Christina it was -30C here last night. We came out from a hockey game and almost suffered hypothermia waiting for the car to warm up and be able to move in the traffic. I get you! It sucks!


----------



## Perplexed

So weird! I was sitting on the floor with DD and all of a sudden there were spots all over my field of vision. I wasn't dizzy or anything like that...just saw all those spots. Don't know how long it lasted but it couldn't have been that long and I felt completely fine. I wonder if I have a migraine coming up that I haven't felt yet?


----------



## northern_me

Kalabear said:


> Beanonorder...Im still here :thumbup: I come and read every couple of days. I'm on. The Facebook page as well :)
> 
> Perplexed....I love One Born Every Minute. I find it interesting watching the differences between the UK and US versions too! I haven't been watching it as much this time around...maybe nerves? Haha. I love the English accents from the UK version! :haha:
> 
> I have my consultation in a couple weeks for if I can have a vbac or not....I'm really getting nervous. Anyone had one yet whose going for a vbac? What should I expect?

It wasn't much of a consultation. She just went through my csection notes from the doctor and saw how I was closed up, the reason for it, and went through the risks with me. She also outlined the complications that could increase the need for a repeat csection.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations on VDay Christina! Such an exciting milestone. I am sorry you are dealing with such freezing temperatures.

Perplexed- I am sorry to hear you are having a tough time lately. I hope your spotted vision clears up. I don't know enough about migraines to answer the question. Did you call your doctor? I am also sorry to hear you are feeling so down :hugs:

Beanonorder- I have noticed several people who haven't posted much in awhile. I was just thinking of Eidson the other day wondering if maybe her work schedule just picked up to where she can't get on here and post as much. I think some other people are just mainly using the Facebook group now. 
I still post most of my stuff on here just because of an issue I had with a Facebook group a little while ago. It had been a closed group and I thought it was still a closed group when I posted something on it. Then a bunch of random family members and friends of mine were commenting on it when I realized the group had become public. I'm not sure if the creator did that or what, but now I just don't post stuff I like to keep private on Facebook.

Anyway, Holly has grown so much now that every time she moves, my entire belly moves. I'm loving it. It looks like my belly is dancing. I've tried to record it but she stops every time!


----------



## northern_me

I would say the creator changed it. Our group was open a few days ago to add Dini and Amelie but it's secret now.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm starting to mildly panic about the third trimester! I don't feel ready for it yet and at the same time I always hate these awkward days between trimesters where you know you are basically out of one but not technically in the other one. 
I just don't feel ready for this baby yet! And I keep thinking, "The third trimester is coming. SHE is coming." And then I try to calm myself down by reminding myself that I still have 3 more months to get ready. Anyone else going through these crazy insane emotions?


----------



## Christina86

I feel like I'm completely loosing my mind. Most days I can't tell if I'm happy, sad or angry and it shifts between each. I'm either laughing, crying or on the verge of wanting to throw something. Lovely! 

Part of it may have been because I'm not working and with classes being out and my internship was on hold bc I'm at the school so they were on break also! Part of it may be a combo of everything else. Nerves, etc. Idk. I go back to my internship tomorrow so hopefully that fixes some of it. 

I still have a few more weeks until the third trimester but I'm anxious thinking about all that I have to do before the baby is born and shockingly most of it has nothing to do with baby prep right now.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies. I'm trying to catch up. 

Rebecca glad you are back and I hope DH's cousins gfs baby is okay. She sounds so frustrating!

Wanting I get how you feel, we have several very sick patients in my unit that have the flu and I was vaccinated for it but I'm pretty sure that is part of what I had. Pregnancy puts you at a higher risk but most pregnant woman with the flu do just fine it just takes longer to get over it. Seems I developed a touch of pneumonia with it as well. 

Christina and northern sorry about the cold! Yikes. I was about to complain it's going to get to -9 here Wednesday but I think I'll skip that now. 

Maggz did you buy a jogging stroller system? We decided on a regular one but DH wants a jogger as well at some point because we like to be outside and go camping and the wheels seem so much sturdier but most of them didn't have adjustable handles and we needed that. 

Perplexed I hope you don't end up with a migraine! 

I was also wondering about a few people. I think Tara posted on here a week or so ago but the others have been gone a while. 

Beanonorder I hope you got some rest! You sure have had a lot going on. 

Afm I think I'm on the mend finally. This has been awful! A doc at work felt that I had the flu and I think he was right. I get bronchitis nearly every year and have never had it this bad. I think it was the flu and bronchitis that turned into a mild pneumonia. I am still coughing stuff up and wheezing something terrible and you can hear the rattle pretty well when I exhale sometimes. On a positive note though my body aches have eased and my throat is better and I slept for a straight 3 hours this morning. That's the first time since December 30th I've had more than 2 hours. 

I have a midwife appt tomorrow and I don't want to step on the scale, my batteries died in my scale but at family doctors on Wednesday I was up 5lbs since last month making it a total of 14.5lbs so far. I only wanted to gain 25 but looks like that is out the window. I am vowing to better my eating habits! I have been eating way to many sweets for the last month and that stops now! Okay that's enough for tonight.


----------



## northern_me

I spent about 2 days in panic mode and now I feel like I've been in third tri forever and time is standing still.


----------



## Perplexed

Saw the dr from my earlier prenatal appointments. Prescribed iron tablets and ordered my gtt though I don't have to do it till early February. Didn't do a u/s which is strange for me as other drs are so u/s happy and do one at every appointment. Used a doppler instead and said baby is kicking at it lol


----------



## Perplexed

Btw for people that have experience with dopplers, do they hurt? I've never had one used before and there was a weird sensation in the area it was near. Like slight pain. Is this normal? Dunno why it didn't occur to me to ask.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've used a doppler from 14-30 weeks with DD1, 10-20 weeks with DD2 and 8 - 20 weeks this time and have never had any pain. That sounds strange.

Do you get it after ultrasounds too?


----------



## northern_me

No I've never had pain with a Doppler. 

Got my diabetes education appt for tomorrow afternoon. Too bad I can't find my health card! I think they'll let me in without it because I've sent away for a new one, but I have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## maggz

Dini glad you're feeling better. Yeah the one we got is a jogger, the wheels on it looked so much better than the other ones, I don't wanna get little plastic wheels that can't go up a curb lol. But you're right, it doesn't have adjustable handles. I'm 5'5 and DH 5'8 so we can both use that one comfortably. 

Never had pain with a doppler perplexed... 

DH is going for a week underway :( Sucks but I'm gonna go down to San Diego to spend some time with him tonight before he leaves. We're gonna go for a nice dinner and stuff, can't remember the last time we went out together!


----------



## Perplexed

no I've never had pain with ultrasounds either which is weird...


----------



## harri

Hi. I had pain on a few ultrasounds, it was always in the same spot. I think it was by my right ovary so perhaps it's from a small cyst or something? 

Xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've found US ouchy before, but only when they have pressed hard...


----------



## Beanonorder

My school got back to me yesterday to say they are prepared to pay one month maternity leave plus housing allowance and I can apply for another two months unpaid BUT it's at the discretion of my HOD. On one hand I'm glad they're offering something but I'm also pissed that they are being so difficult. Now I'm trying to get the legal documents in Chinese to prove they have to pay three months. Plus I'm waiting for them to confirm whether it will be considered breaking my contract if I take the extra two months unpaid because then I lose my bonus and flight refund (which is worth two months salary). I'm not panicking yet but it's so annoying! 

Dd decided to be wide awake at 4:50am! She was talking and playing. She eventually went back to sleep a little before 6am and then I had to get up at 6:20am.
Right enough about me. 

Perplexed I've never had pain with the doppler. But occasionally when dd touches my stomach right where baby is pushing it hurts a bit. Maybe the same thing? 

I can't wait to get to the third tri! I probably won't go into that board as much cos the labour watching does make me hugely jealous but each week bring some closer!! 
I'm off to see the doctor tomorrow. I feel really bad because I have to tell him it's the last time I'll be seeing him. Next month I have to change to the new hospital.


----------



## Dini

Perplexed I've only had pain from a doppler if I pushed too hard. But glad your appt went well! 

Maggz, sorry DH has to go away but I do hope you enjoy your time together while you are out. I totally agree with the tires on the stroller thing. I think once baby is a few months old we will get a jogger if its cheap enough. I'm 5'2" and DH is 6'2" so we have to have the adjustable handle for the main stroller. 

Beanonorder that is a pain about your school. I hope you get it sorted out. How awful that would be to only get the one month. And to lose your bonus would be awful! I know you will figure it out though. 

I really need to start looking for birthing classes an forgot to ask at my appt today. DH doesn't want to go because he's afraid he will pass out in the class with his weak stomach and it makes me mad. I'm not doing this alone and he should be there for me. I want a natural birth and need a coach to help me but I might have to find someone else :-( 

Oh and I moved up to every two week appts now! That's kind of exciting to me. Seems early for that but I guess it really isn't. My next appt is my official GTT and tdap vaccine. Gonna be a fun one!


----------



## northern_me

I just started every two weeks now too. I find it a bit comforting to not have to wait a month if I have questions!


----------



## Christina86

I have my appt. on Jan 23rd and then I start every 2 weeks. I don't know if I find it exciting or nerve wracking that I am getting closer and closer to the end. April seemed so far away in the beginning and now it seems so very close. So much to do... so little time to do it!


----------



## Dini

I'm with you northern! Doesn't seem like a long wait to wait 2 weeks. 

Christina I feel you about a lot to do. I pretty much made myself not think about all the things that needed to be done and didn't even look at baby things for so long and now suddenly it's time to start doing the opposite. I'm really glad to be near the third trimester though.


----------



## Perplexed

Yeah I also dunno if I'll feel comforted or more worried as it starts being 2 appointments a month.

The nurse wrote my weight down wrong so that when the dr saw me she thought I hadn't gained any weight from my 1st tri appointment. She just said that I'm doing well and to continue exercising etc. I just thought maybe even though I gained weight it wasn't as bad as I thought. But then when they gave me the prescription paper later on I realized my weight was written from my booking appointment!! The Dr is going to be shocked next time! My weight gain actually staggered at the beginning...but recently I made all of that up recently. I won't stress about it. But maybe I should do the GTT sooner than the Dr recommended. She said I don't have to do it till my early Feb appointment (I think I'll already be 30 weeks by then) since I don't have any "risk factors", but I think if she had seen my true weight gain she would say to just do it as soon as I could lol. Maybe I should do it this Saturday.

Bean: I hope you can get your maternity pay issues sorted out!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh my word you all have me stressing out about appointments now! I was counting on every two weeks only happening from 32 weeks onwards! I figured I'd have my 27/28 week one tomorrow and then change hospitals next month.
I guess I'll just have to suck it up and get on with it. 

I did also get confirmation from the school that I won't lose my bonus or flight refund as long as my leave is approved. I've also decided that if I have no choice but to return to work I'm going to try negotiate to only work part time. That way I won't have to leave the baby for the whole day, maybe only an hour or so at a time.


----------



## maggz

Dini that sucks that your DH doesn't wanna go with you. I would be pissed too. Can you prepare him by having him watch some birthing videos at home first?

Bean good that you're getting some answers at least! I really hope you'll get those papers in Chinese so they pay you everything you're entitled to. Would suck to have to go back after only a month, even though it's part time. 

We just had the best time tonight. We went to the navy exchange for some baby stuff, ended up getting some pacifiers, a cute bear fuzzy suit, a diaper bag, and a cute stickers that have each month on them up to 1 year old. They're in a tie shape so you put stick them on a onesie to take a picture ;) After that we went to an Italian restaurant and then to Dave and Busters for some games. DnB is kinda like "our place," we had our first date there and always go back from time to time. I love how excited DH is getting about the baby and everything concerning it, so even though he's leaving for a week I'm so happy and I feel so fortunate. :cloud9:
My coworker also gave me a huge bag of baby clothes, she had a boy in May so it has tons of onesies, some outfits, overalls, socks, mittens, even washcloths and swimsuits. I sorted out the stuff I know I'll be most likely to use and ended up with more than 20 onesies from newborn size to 6months, plus the other stuff. So I just had the best night. :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It sounds like everyone is doing ok...sorry if I've missed any major news.

We are back to 'normal' here now in terms of work and preschool for DD1. I feel like I'm on the countdown to maternity leave now and it is a long way off still! I plan on using leave before maternity and my last day being 13 March all being well.

I have switched to lacto free milk and it is really helping with my GD, I do drink a lot of milk and the lactose was really bumping my sugars up.


----------



## Perplexed

I saw some adorable baby boy overalls while out today...didn't get any as it's still earlier than I'd like but they were so cute!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Wow! So many of you are going to 2 week appointments already. Things are so different from one place to another. I don't start going in every 2 weeks until I get to week 36!

I'm going in for my 28 week appointment on Monday and I am also going in early that same day for my GTT. They told me not to fast. They said to avoid a lot of sugars and carbs, but they are actually wanting to know what my blood sugar is on a regular basis and not when I'm fasting. It's changed even from my last pregnancy. I remember being so hungry then. I'm glad I don't have to fast this time. 

I went to yoga yesterday after not having been able to go while on vacation. I have decided that I am going to start doing yoga 1 day a week instead of 2 because it's getting too hard for me to get into some of the poses and I'm just not getting the workout I need from it. The stretches are still very good for me, so that's why I will do it 1 day a week. But my belly is just getting in the way of many other poses. I can get better strength training from just lifting weights in the gym.

Dini- My husband is unable to go to birthing classes with me because his schedule won't allow it. So, I have to go by myself. I do plan on going because I am really set on a natural birth this time. I am definitely nervous about going alone, but there's no other choice. But I am sorry your husband doesn't want to go with you. Maybe you could tell him that it would really help you for him to go because you might need his help when the baby is coming? If not, at least you will have the strategies you need by attending the classes.

Maggz- That sounds like a lot of cute stuff! :) Glad you guys had fun with your time out together. 

Perplexed- It does sound strange for the doppler to hurt. It has hurt me very briefly once when the doctor pressed down too hard without realizing it. But at home, it doesn't hurt at all.

I can't believe tomorrow is my first official day in the 3rd trimester. At the end of this month, I am flying up to Virginia for a baby shower. My mom really wanted to give me one, and our plan was for me to get a one-way flight up there, and she and I would drive back. I'm hoping my dad will come and help her drive me back because I don't like the idea of her driving all the way back up by herself after coming down here with me. But the date is pretty much set. My son and I will fly up on the last Thursday in January. We'll have the shower that weekend. And then we'll drive back starting the following Monday. We will probably break it up into a 2-day trip and stay at a motel somewhere.
When my MIL heard about this idea, she asked me if we could drive down to her and have another baby shower near her on our way back. I hadn't made the plans yet, so I told her I didn't know how it would work. But now my husband and I both find it silly for me to go to her for a 2nd baby shower when she is only 3 hours away from my parents. The plan is to tell her that she is invited to the baby shower in VA (as well as many of the other people near her) and that my mom is on a tight schedule on the way back. But really I see no point in 2 baby showers. Plus, I don't even know half of the people she plans on inviting to her shower (it was the same with my son). I also don't want my mom around his aunt, his cousin's gf, or any of these other people who are just a mess. 
I'm hoping they go for this plan. Because they also like to try to be pushy and get you to do something else if they do not like your idea. We'll see I guess!


----------



## StephR

Hi all

For those who want natural birth, but are unable to attend birthing class/have their birth partner there at the class with them. I would recommend looking into this

https://www.hypnobabies.com/self-study/hypnobabies-self-study-course

I haven't got that one, but I have another Hypnobirthing book and CD's that I follow. I have done a lot of research into it, and all of the reviews for the self study are fantastic. Have a look at their stats on women who go onto have natural birth. Great statistics! 

Good luck!


----------



## maggz

Yeah I forgot to mention I went to the doc yesterday (they had me waiting for over an hour, I'm so sick of that damn office!) and I'm supposed to come every 2-3 weeks now. She said "actually, you can come in three weeks if you want" probably because our appointments are always 3-5 minutes and nothing happens. 

I had a question though! Are you getting the whooping cough vaccine while you're pregnant?


----------



## Vickster1

I've scheduled my whooping cough vaccine for Monday. And then got my 28 week midwife appointment a week tomorrow. Can't wait as they said they'll measure


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies I have been watching the thread just by the time I have read it not got round to posting! I had my 25 week appointment today with the midwife. Everything is fine bubba is moving well and heart rate was 150bpm at which the midwife raised her eyebrows and said ooo a nice fast heart rate and winked at me!! I still don't know whether they are going to let me deliver there or if I an going to have to go to the district general hospital about 45 mins away. DS for very upset when she did my blood pressure and checked the baby's heartbeat. I was on my own today as DH had to work will def have to take someone will me next time though. 

Maggz I am going to have the whooping cough vaccine. I and it last time and it was fine - we have had a lot of cases of whooping cough recently because people havent vaccinated their children so it is very important to me to have it. 

Congratulations on reaching the 3rd tri Rebecca that's so exciting! I agree about the baby shower surely one is enough.

Bean - how are things with your DH? Hope you manage to sort your leave out so you can go home when the baby comes for a while. 

Perplexed - the Doppler has never hurt but when I had the ultrasound and she pressed hard that was quite uncomfortable. 

Sorry I havent replied to everyone am on my phone so difficult to go back and look at everyone's posts hope everything is ok x


----------



## northern_me

We don't get whooping cough vaccine here! Unless it's new. I got the flu shot. 

I went to my diabetes education session and got my glucometer and strips. I had myself pricked to death trying to figure out how to get the reading because I'm an idiot and didn't read the directions before I started. Hopefully it'll be easier from now on! I don't have to limit anything yet. Have to test 6xs a day and write down everything I eat. I'll see her again in a week and see how I'm doing. 

My numbers were only slightly over from my 2hr test last week. 5.6 fasting, my 1hr was good at 6.8 and my 2hr was 7.2


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I do 6 x a day every day Northern, your fingers will soon get used to it.

1hr very good. Did you eat or drink before your 2hr?


----------



## captainj1

I don't have another midwife appointment until 28 weeks - start of February. The last one was at 20 weeks. Assuming the 28 weeks one goes ok it will be 34 weeks before the next one, I think. I will get my whooping cough vaccine shortly after the February appointment as my midwife said it needs to be done after 28 weeks.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had the whooping cough jab in DD2's pregnancy. It had to be in third tri, I remember that much. 

A lot of people at my work had whooping cough at the time and also my niece who is 3 months older than DD2 had a suspected case of it as a tiny baby. 

I imagine I'll have it again this time.

I am at the hospital for an appointment on Friday this week and I will probably see the community MW at around 28 weeks. My hospital GD mw and team will probably want to see me more frequently from 28 weeks. I have a growth scan at 28, 32 and 36 to check baby and fluid levels in particular because of my diabetes.

I am finding it quite frustrating I have lots of thoughts now about the birth and what I want to happen but really we just have to see how my GD develops. It doesn't tend to hit full force until 27+ weeks in most women...

I also need to talk to the consultant about what went on with the last two deliveries and how they plan on inducing me if needs be this time. A part of me wouldn't be hugely shocked if they ask how I would feel about a c-section.


----------



## Dini

Maggz in regards to the whooping cough vaccine, it's part of the DTap, or TDap vaccine (seems different in different places) and thats the one I'm getting next visit. She said it's an option but I personally have not had a tetanus vaccine in 10 years and she said the main reason they recommend it is the baby gets the antibodies for Pertussis (whooping cough) and will protect them after birth so I figured sure why not. Also, sounds like you had a wonderful day and all that free stuff is awesome! 

Stripey, so glad you had a good appt! 

Steph, thanks for the link, I will for sure look into it!

Rebecca, I am a bit ticked at DH but I'm not surprised. I think if I complain enough he will go but there really is no "preparing" him although I intend to try. He passes out if someone just talks about blood or anything like it. He passed out at work a few months ago in a safety meeting of all things when they talked about a workplace injury. I understand him being afraid of that but he should want to go anyway. We can always sit in the back and I'll talk to the instructor and explain if he gets up that's why. I told him I need him to help me when the baby comes and that I know he's used to me being "In control" all the time but I will NOT be in control when I'm in pain and I need to focus on him and need him to talk to me, but he was silent and then asked if my best friend could do it because he will probably be passed out at the delivery anyway. My bf said she will come so I'm hoping that I can take both of them with me as I doubt he will sit through much of the class. 

I am interested in the hypnobirthing but don't have any classes near us so I'm just going to do some research. I really really want to have a natural birth. Have any of you talked to your doctors or midwives about a birth plan yet? Should I mention it at the next appt or will she ask me about it when the time comes?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think discussing birth plan here is a 28 week+ thing. I'll be having a meeting about mine around then.

Dini - you may be surprised by your DH. My husband doesn't like blood and didn't want to do any classes but he was really good in both my labours. 

He was amazing with DD2 and I had quite a big post partum haemmorhage and he coped (he didn't pass out!)


----------



## Dini

I hope that is the case Amelie but I am not holding my breath. He also has some social anxiety issues and hates hospitals so being around all that will prove stressful for him. I actually want my MIL there, she's really great and if he misbehaves or has issues she can handle him because I know myself, I will worry about him and not focus on me and that will be bad. I do really hope he manages though, I'm hoping the adrenaline and the excitement of it all wins him over!


----------



## northern_me

AmeliePoulain said:


> I do 6 x a day every day Northern, your fingers will soon get used to it.
> 
> 1hr very good. Did you eat or drink before your 2hr?

No it was fasting the whole time!


----------



## Christina86

So I have felt tons and tons of movement and started seeing my belly move to kicks or punches but this is usually when I am sitting or laying down. Today I noticed the movement while standing up... and one kick sent me running to the bathroom! Do you know how hard it is to run through an entire 3rd grade class trying to get their lunches to make it to the bathroom before the entire situation just isn't good! :haha:


----------



## northern_me

I've been getting very strong menstrual cramp type feelings since last night accompanied by big gushes of discharge. Not braxton hicks as my belly isn't going tight. Any thoughts? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Dini

northern_me said:


> I've been getting very strong menstrual cramp type feelings since last night accompanied by big gushes of discharge. Not braxton hicks as my belly isn't going tight. Any thoughts? Should I be concerned?

Not really..wish I did. It's probably nothing, but maybe call your doc in the morning, drink lots of water and rest up and see if it stops. I was having frequent mild menstrual type cramping a week or so ago and never did call but it got a bit better with water and rest. Some people told me it was BH but like you my belly never got tight.


----------



## maggz

Dini could you do birthing classes at your house? Or do the hypnobirthing thing together (with or without an instructor) and that way he won't have to be around other people or go to the hospital for the classes?

I figure I'll get the whooping cough vaccine in third tri but I don't want to get a flu shot. I just don't see a purpose in it, I don't get sick that often. 

Had my 1 hour glucose test today, that was absolutely the sweetest drink I've ever tasted! :haha: I felt lightheaded afterwards but thankfully I had some pringles in my car so I didn't have to drive back home on an empty stomach. 
I am so pissed off at the medical billing system here... I got a bill for $200 for a prenatal screening program, called my ob they said it was the ultrasound and they probably didn't have the authorization number, so I called them, turns out it wasn't from them but from the genetic blood test screening, so I finally called the right place and all they offer is to leave a message and be called back within 10 business days. Wouldn't it be easier for them to contact my ob's office to see if I actually have insurance instead of wasting paper, and my time and theirs by doing it this way?! Urgh.
/rant over

Other than that nothing new, except I went in to work today only to find out I was scheduled for tomorrow :haha:


----------



## maggz

northern_me said:


> I've been getting very strong menstrual cramp type feelings since last night accompanied by big gushes of discharge. Not braxton hicks as my belly isn't going tight. Any thoughts? Should I be concerned?

I don't have menstrual cramps per se but my stomach hurts, the front of it. And tons of discharge all the time. Sometimes I think I'm peeing myself :blush:


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for the link Steph. Will definitely look into it. 

Stripey things are amicable between dh and I. To be honest I keep a lot of feelings to myself. I'm very torn about what I want. I don't want my marriage to end but at the same time things have to change. 

Captain your appointments are really far apart! 

Dini I'm sorry your dh isn't cooperating. If I were in your situation I'd definitely mentally prepare myself to have someone else in with me. From personal experience I know just how much it negatively affects your labour if things happen that you aren't prepared for. Last time I was so focused on having dh with me that it devastated me when I was told he couldn't come in. Even my mom coming in didn't give me enough comfort. This time I really want my mom and I'm considering dh. I would like him to see at least one of his kids born. I also don't have access to any birthing classes but I'm hoping to research hyonobirthing. 

Northern I've also had some pains and a small gush. I am not sure what it is either! Last night I had an awful pain at the bottom of my bump on the right. It really made me catch my breath. 

Christina your post did make me laugh! I find I have moments where I just suddenly need to pee. And if I wait I get really intense bh.

I'm off to the doctor this afternoon. Will have to have more blood tests but aside from that I hope they don't spring any extra unexpected things that cost a fortune on me!


----------



## Dini

I looked at that link from steph and even if I don't opt for that exact thing I think something like that will be helpful. Maybe I can just work with him at home and take my girlfriend to the actual class. That way if he is up for the challenge then great but if not she will be there. 

Beanonorder I hope your appt goes well. 

I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow. It's supposed to be -15 Fahrenheit or less in the morning with the wind chill and -9 without it and I just hate that kind of cold. Also I'm praying the furnace stays on. Last year when we had crqzy lows it froze up due to the intake collecting moisture. It's a long story but basically the intake and exhaust are too close together and my new furnace puts out a lot of moisture. Last year we had to get bundled up and go outside and scrape out the intake or bang on it in the middle of the night. Fingers crossed we don't have that issue tonight or tomorrow night when it's supposed to be even colder. I hate winter!


----------



## maggz

Bean was your DH not allowed in the room last time? 

Dini that is COLD oh my! 

At my appt yesterday I let my doctor know I'm doing hypnobirthing classes, and she asked if I was opposed to having an IV inserted throughout labor? Is that necessary?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I don't know what those cramps could be. I'd probably call L&D or my doctor just to be sure because of the gushes of discharge. They might be able to tell you what is going on.

Dini- I hope you don't run into any issues with the cold weather you are facing! I guess I'm glad it is so warm here even if it never really feels like winter. I am glad you have a friend to attend your classes with you.

Maggz- That's a frustrating bill to get in the mail! I hate having to sort out things that shouldn't be my job to take care of!

Beanonorder- I hope your doctor's appointment goes well.

We went to Sam's Club tonight and I bought myself a giant bag of raw almonds to snack on. They are such a great snack! I make myself half a cup and my hunger is completely satisfied. Now I have a whole stash! :)


----------



## northern_me

Maggz, it isn't necessary unless you get an epidural. Some hospitals routinely put in IV in case you need it later, but it is something you can refuse. I will be refusing if I get in that situation. No IVs or catheters for me this time unless it is absolutely necessary. That was worse than anything else with my c-section.


----------



## Christina86

I'll take a -15 with the windchill! When I have to leave tomorrow it is supposed to feel like -39 with the windchill and an actual of -16 (from what I last saw) I'm hoping I wake up to see the schools have a late start. 

I hope your husband comes around but your plan to work with him at home and have your friend go to the classes with you sounds like a good idea.


----------



## northern_me

I just want to say that you girls that are dealing with actual medical bills have all of my sympathy. We have long waits here sometimes to see a doctor or get a referral, but I've had nothing but stellar care and without the worry of being billed for any of it , whether insurance covered or not. I can't imagine that stress.


----------



## maggz

Thanks northern, it is very stressful. Especially coming from a country where I never paid anything, to here where people die because they can't afford medical care :/ Luckily we have very good insurance through my DH's work, so basically everything is covered and we don't pay any fees when we go see the doctor, and we don't have deductibles (like having to pay 10% or something like that). It's just annoying that they don't communicate with each other before sending me a bill for something. Would be so much easier for everyone and they would get their money sooner!


----------



## Beanonorder

maggz said:


> Bean was your DH not allowed in the room last time?
> 
> Dini that is COLD oh my!
> 
> At my appt yesterday I let my doctor know I'm doing hypnobirthing classes, and she asked if I was opposed to having an IV inserted throughout labor? Is that necessary?

No he wasn't. I was in a communal delivery room so there were four beds. No men allowed. Technically no one else allowed actually but I was eventually given special permission to have my mom (and a translator for a while). When I arrived there was one woman who had just given birth and was being stitched up! Talk about a bad start. I watched 3 other women give birth while I was labouring, another gave birth right after me and there were another two still labouring while I have birth. 
Add in no pain relief AT ALL, episiotomy as standard practice once you hit 10cm, language barrier, feeling raped when being checked for dilation and other things and you get the idea of why my first labour was so traumatic!


----------



## maggz

Episitiomy a standard practice?! Feeling raped?! :O Oh my god. I'm so happy we chose to do hypnobirthing. Was reading the first few chapters and skimmed through the rest, and it just reassured me in my decision. I will also be denying the IV since it really isn't necessary.


----------



## Beanonorder

Apparently I'm having an elephant! I should be 26+6 today and baby is now measuring 28+1. That's 9 days ahead. Last month he was 7 days ahead, month before 6 days. His estimated weight is 1.16kg (2.56lb). I'm really starting to stress about him coming before my insurance kicks in!!! He is also currently breech, with his head sitting just under my right ribs. I suspected as much because it goes hard a lot in that area and is sometimes sore. Still time for him to turn and I'm going to spend some time doing research on encouraging him to turn. 
I'm quite annoyed - the nurse sent my blood off for the wrong test so I have to go back on Friday and do it all over again! 

Do you know before I fell pregnant I did so much research and planning: checking the law that I would receive fully paid maternity leave, taking out insurance, thinking I'll register with a Chinese hospital as a back up in case baby needed the NICU.... And now not a single plan is falling into place. My school is not following the law, there's a chance the baby will come before my waiting period is up and I wasn't able to register with a Chinese hospital as a back up. Plus I'm all alone! 
Right, rant over!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz I didn't have to have an IV line in - main reasons are if your water break a while before labour starts and needing antibiotics.

I will consent to having a canula in my hand most likely as with DD2 she went into distress and I had an allergic reaction. I didn't have a canula in as I'd refused and it made it a lot harder for them to give me the drugs I needs to try and get her heartrate up.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The other reason I may need an IV during labour is if I need tablets or insulin for my GD. 

With being diet controlled I am really restricted as to what I can eat once labour kicks off as my sugars need to be under 6 else it can cause the baby's blood sugar to crash at birth. 

If you are on meds they set of a sliding scale of insulin to keep it under control.


----------



## Christina86

Well school is closed today. It says ECS staff attend but I don't know what that means. Waiting to hear from my supervisor to find out if we are meeting or not. Probably won't hear for another hour or so as I only know because baby kicked/punched me awake to go to the bathroom and I saw it on the news. I hope I get to stay home. It's awfully cold out there feeling like -28 right now with the wind chill, actual is -4 and it is supposed to keep dropping!! 

Oh and one of the oddest feelings is feeling movement high up and low down at the same time. Strong movement too! I haven't felt that before. I am starting to wonder If baby is shifting or has shifted a bit. I also wonder where my placenta is because I am feeling an awful lot (strong) for an anterior placenta. I just assumed I would feel a lot less.


----------



## northern_me

I have a head cold! My incredible pregnancy immune system has failed me! Of all the sicknesses people have had around me the past 6+ months, I've only been sick once up until now. 

Our ultrasound is in 4 hours and I'm so excited to see how big she is! I hope they can tell me if she has hair. One of the third tri girls posted a pic of her ultrasound and you can clearly see hair! I never got an ultrasound this late in pregnancy with DD so this is a treat.


----------



## Perplexed

The hospital closest to me gives an IV during the labor...and they wouldn't negotiate a canula or anything else. Which is why I switched back to the hospital I gave birth to DD in. I personally did end up with an IV but only once I asked for an epidural. I don't know if I'll get an epidural again this time or not. Active labor for me was 6 hrs last time and I only asked for epidural 5 hrs in. So I think if everything is well and baby is head down it's quite possible for it to be shorter than 6 hrs...perhaps there won't be time. I'm only basing this on women saying their 2nd labors were shorter than their 1st by a bit.

Edit: Yay! 26 weeks today! I can't believe it'll be 1 week till 3rd tri!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- Wow! Your baby is growing great!

I am starting to think that lot of babies hit a growth spurt around 26 weeks. I've noticed bump pictures in 2nd trimester where many women seem to grow drastically. And I feel my bump has grown a ton from week 25. I've also noticed that the size and weight range on my bump app is very big.

Northern- Sorry to hear you have gotten sick! I hope you can get some rest and start to feeling better.

My throat has been slightly sore and I'm trying to take precautions to keep anything away right now. I'm hoping it works.

Perplexed- Happy 26 weeks!

Week 26 just flew by for me. Maybe it was because I wasn't feeling ready to actually get to the third trimester. ;)

My mom called my MIL today and now they are doing the baby shower together. I am so happy about that. It saves a lot of trouble and other issues. I went to Target today and scanned a bunch of items because my mom said she needs a registry to put on the invitations.
I have one on amazon, but I found last time that a lot of people like to use a tangible registry. And even when I registered through Target online, I didn't get a lot of the stuff because much of it ended up being online only.

So, I am very thirsty lately, but getting very annoyed with my incompetent bladder. I want to be drinking plenty of water, but if my bladder isn't completely empty, I pee on myself a little every time I sneeze or cough. It's frustrating and third tri has only just started. I keep doing kegels to try to help it, but I feel like the baby is just right on it. I also think that Holly might be transverse now as every time she moves, my belly moves from left to right back and forth.
I thought I still had another ultrasound left, but I checked when it would be and I didn't see one in my pregnancy booklet. I'm sort of tempted to go get a private one if I'm not going to have another one. I'd like to know how big she is and how she is positioned (it would also be nice to know what she looks like of course). I wouldn't be surprised if she has gained a whole pound in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Beanonorder

I was also given an IV during labour. And once they gave it they tried to make me stay in bed, on my back. I refused to pee in a bed pan so I got to the toilet! 
I meant to share one of the other crazy things that happened during my labour. I'd been in labour for so long that I was absolutely exhausted when it came time to push and eventually they were feeding me Red Bull and Hershey Kisses to give me energy! 

Rebecca I'm so glad I'm not the only one having the sneeze/pee issue! I'm at the stage where I have to rock back and forth on the toilet to make sure my bladder is empty. 

We'll I'm officially 27 weeks today (even if baby thinks otherwise!) 
Did I already complain that I have to work on Saturday? I'm so unimpressed! Oh well... Four more weeks after this til holidays. Dh has to go to Hong Kong for his visa and he is contemplating going during my holiday so we can go with. That will be nice.


----------



## ssjad

Hey all! Sorry I haven't been here for ages... combination no phone/internet for 2.5 weeks, plus Christmas, plus heaps of medical appts for myself and kids AND my OH is on holidays and he can't stand me being on the internet when he's around. Combine that with getting up every morning (I'm in Australia) to heaps of pages to catch up on, and it's been easier to catch up on other forums that require very little attention span. I've only read the last ten pages - I hope I haven't missed anything.

Is anyone else trying to toilet train their toddler before bubby comes along? I've been trying and it's failing big time. She just likes weeing and pooing in her knickers! I sure don't want to do it after baby arrives!! Ugh!!

I'm having hospital appts every week now, and ultrasounds every two. My last two babies were iugr, probably due to poorly controlled gd (my body's fault, not mine!) And since my 21 week scan bubby has dropped from about 30th percentile to last week being 12-15th percentile. I'm hoping this baby stays inside at least till March (although they won't let me go beyond March 21st) as doing the special care nursery with a 2 year old and 10 month old will be hellish to organise!!!

Oh... and this is another reason I haven't been here much... every time I come I just feel like whinging about pregnancy! Sorry ladies :-/ I won't tell you how I've reached the completely uncomfortable (happens earlier each pregnancy), absolutely exhausted stage.

Thank you to all who responded to my post about Christmas and my partner's ex-wife. She ended up not coming so the issue has been put off for another year (although I'd have preferred to have had it all sorted by now).

Not much longer now, ladies!!!


----------



## northern_me

Nice to hear from you ssjad. I hear you on being uncomfortable already. I'm just done! I'm ready to go to bed and stay there till they either book me for a section or I go in labour!


----------



## counting

I had an IV during labour because I was GBS+ and I was induced. I didn't have a huge issue walking around with it in or anything, but I hope to avoid it this time. I found it hard after I had baby boy, as I found it difficult to move around the room and carry him around. I plan on hopefully getting a heplock, so they can hook up a bag as needed.

Basically ready to puke right now. I have an ultrasound in less than 12 hours to check on Reed's kidneys, to see if they have gotten worse and to check for any other markers. I am really worried. I hope everything is ok. He feels strong and healthy, always kicking and wiggling and I can even rub his little feet when he pushes them out. It's so hard to stay calm when it comes to the health of my kids.


----------



## Beanonorder

I forgot to add that they also damaged some nerves with the IV I was given and for months afterwards I had to deal with a pins and needles/numb feeling in my fingers of that hand. It was awful. 

Ssjad it's nice to hear from you. I am sort of trying to potty train dd. She's only just starting to show signs of being ready and most of the time I can't even convince her to even sit on the potty! I had hoped to have to day time trained before baby arrives but once I realised she wasn't ready I decided it's just going to cause more stress for both of us if I try to force it. I understand for you though it means three in nappies!


----------



## counting

On potty training- DS is day trained and stays dry about 50% of nights. He still has an accident here and there, but he doesn't wear diapers except in the car (In case he has an accident in his car seat), and even then he keeps them dry and goes in a potty I bring with us. To be fair though, he had been about 90% potty trained by 12-13 months, regressed when I went on bed rest back to diapers and accidents almost full time, but once I was able to pick things up again the framework was already there and it went much easier. My son had freakishly early body awareness though, and started asking for the potty to poop from 8 months and spending a few hours every day in underwear. Every kid develops at their own pace, and following your LO's cues is probably going to be much easier than trying to train a child who is just not at that point physically. As a side note though, I am a bad mother:haha::blush: but offering a smartie/m&m worked amazingly well here. It was how we got potty things back on track after I got off bed rest.


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: I'm glad your mom and Mil are doing your baby shower together. Saves a lot of stress! I am also excessively thirsty these days and wear liners in case of peeing. Lol sometimes it happens while just lifting dd off the floor... 

Bean: hershy kisses during labor! That sounds awesome! I hope you have fun in Hong Kong if you end up going.

Ssjad: I'm glad to hear from you. It's great you're getting monitored more! My mom wants me to start potty training DD but I think it's too early. She said it won't be serious potty training just taking her to the toilet a few times a day. But still...I doubt I'd do it yet.

Counting: your ds has done great in terms of potty training!!

Feeling strong kicks these days! It's so exciting!


----------



## maggz

Rebecca that'll be good for everybody involved! I feel like you mentioned that your in laws kinda look up to your parents so it was probably good to have your mom call her. 
I'm thirsty a lot too but I feel like my stomach just fills up now, no matter how much I eat or drink, as soon as I put something in there I'm full up to my throat! 

Bean I hope you get to go to Hong Kong together, that would be great to do together! Also, I think you deserve a little break. 
And yeah def not getting an IV unless necessary after hearing that lol. 

ssjad glad you're back but yeah it gets overwhelming catching up. 

counting hahaha good for you using smarties ;) 

I'm so tired. It's 8 o'clock :haha: I woke up between 8-9 (snoozed), worked a 5 hour shift, ran some errands, came home, cleaned up a little and made myself dinner (DH is at sea), and I'm just wiped. I'm feeling my bump getting very firm when I've been standing for hours at work. My back is getting worse. 
I just can't quit work early, they're finally moving me over to train for server, and I don't wanna show any sign of weakness! 
I freaked out a little bit right now, realized I haven't felt little one kicking all day. So I laid on my belly (just ate too, so I almost threw up lol), drank water, put a flashlight on my belly, and used the doppler, and now he's finally moving. Phew. I was already thinking the worst. But now he's just kicking away in there! :D


----------



## ssjad

Haha... I've had five kids. .. I was a 'great mother' for my first. I'm all up for bribery! Actually I was thinking about buying some stamps for her hand. Chocolate is also a brilliant idea for a very food-motivated child such as mine! ;-)
To be honest, it's not having three babies in nappies that bothers me... at least everything is contained then. It's toilet training a toddler while I have two babies that freaks me out! Dropping everything while breastfeeding, screaming babies, the older baby getting into everything, cleaning up poo and wee from the floor or having to wash her down when there are accidents... ugh, hellish!!
I won't push dd2 too much as she's stubborn as everything, but will try some gentle bribery, sorry motivation, at least.
Sounds like everyone is in good spirits here... it's lovely to be welcomed back


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: I also freak out if I've had busy days and can't feel baby moving! A few nights ago I had a terrible case of trapped wind (ironically I had a similar but worst one with my DD also at around 26 weeks) and was moaning and groaning. DH was worried as to him it seemed like I was in labor but I knew it was either muscle spasms or trapped wind. But I was freaking out because I haven't felt movements! When the pain subsided I started noticing the movements again, lol. Glad your little one is kicking away.

SSjad: I understand worrying about potty training while you have a baby and another little one. It must be very overwhelming but I'm sure you'll manage just fine!


----------



## Tove

Hi ladies! :) Just checking in. I havent had time to go online in what feels like forever with christmas and too much to do at work. I think I will have more time in the coming weeks so I will try to keep up :)

I have almost lost count on what week I am ;) but I at least know Im in the third trimester, yay!

Hope you all will have a nice day!


----------



## Perplexed

Yay Tove! Welcome back. It's so nice to lose track of the weeks, so relaxing.

Ladies who are on low gi diets do you have any guidelines for me? I keep looking things up and getting so confused. I'm not doing my gtt till 30 weeks which is late imo so i want to go on a low gi diet as a precaution. 

Someone told me that I have to exclude all carbs but that's making me lethargic and sluggish. My mom told me that she ate carbs when she had gd but was only told to limit them and have complex ones rather than simple.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The main principles of low GI is make carbs maximum 1/4 of any meal - so lots of protein and veg.

Change to wholewheat bread, pasta and brown rice.

Most fruit is very sugary - there are list online of low GI fruit, probably limit yourself to 2 portions a day. 

Most veg is fine except pumpkin, squash, potato etc x


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks Amelie. 

My problem is that I dunno what a portion means. I used to be one of those people who counted portions with my hand so i dunno what it means the "real" way.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just think of a normal sized dinner plate and 1/4 of that :flower:

Breakfasts can be hard - toast and eggs, cheese on toast, some fruit and full fat yoghurt, high fibre cereals (I eat bran flakes)

Lunch and dinners easier.


----------



## Perplexed

I actually enjoy high fiber cereals but didn't know if they were okay. Makes breakfast easier for me. been having turkey slices, eggs and cheese. I think if I were having toast or cereal it would be better. Been feeling so weak, I dunno if it's actual physical weakness or withdrawal symptoms. 

thanks for the info :hugs: I'll try to keep at it till I do the gtt. it can't hurt anyway right?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is a very healthy diet so it won't do harm.

Try snacking on nuts, cheese etc if you don't feel well. I say withdrawal of sugars from your system takes about 2 weeks.


----------



## ssjad

Cereals, even the healthiest, send my blood sugars skyrocketing!
Amelie it sounds like you're doing really well with your diet. My first gd pregnancy changed my diet for the better forever. However, having to use insulin during my next pregnancies has made life so much easier. I eat a normal diet, don't worry about the carbs and just titrate my insulin to each meal.


----------



## northern_me

This is what they have me on carb wise:

Breakfast - 45-60g
AM snack - 15g
lunch- 60g
PM snack- 15g
dinner- 60g
Bedtime- 30g


----------



## counting

HIS KIDNEYS ARE HEALTHY!!!!!!!!! Baby Reed looks amazing, measuring almost a week ahead, making him the 67th percentile. He weighs 2lbs 11oz already. Everything was perfect. We got to see him face on yawning and stretching twice- it was possibly one of the sweetest things I have seen. I want to meet him so badly- Hurry up April! Hard to get a good picture as he is quite squished in there now.


----------



## northern_me

Awww great!!!! We couldn't get a pic at all because she has her hands tangled over her face.

I'm so glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## counting

https://i57.tinypic.com/24l05dx.jpg


----------



## Tove

Awww sweet pic counting! Great news about babys health! :)


----------



## northern_me

Ugh I just got my first bad reading after eating a rice cake, even though it was under my carb amount. Just ate what I had scheduled out for supper and now I'm scared to test! I've been starving all day. 

Drs appt in the morning and it's the appt that decides whether I get taken off work or not! I would love nothing more than to walk into tomorrow and tell my boss I'm done!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I can eat a bit of bran flakes but I do mean a tiny portion.

I do quite well with oats so have a kids cereal they have here in the UK called 'reddybrek'. I eat teeny portions of cereal though.

My GD is much worse this time - I am dubious about if I'll get to the end med free but I'm trying. I think as I've done it twice before I really want to try and do it again.

I will admit some days I eat hardly any carbs, but I'm not losing weight and don't have ketones so I'll battle on for now.


----------



## RebeccaR19

ssjad- Good to see you! I'm glad Christmas ended up working out for you.

Northern- Good luck at your appointment tomorrow; I hope it goes well for you.

Counting- Great profile picture of your little boy! What a relief it is to come away with a good scan. :)

AFM- I am just very tired today. I've been busy cleaning, though. It's not so much nesting as just having stuff that needs to get done. I will probably crash into my bed tonight! I think another reason I'm so tired is that my crazy pregnancy dreams have gone to a whole new level. It's like I'm restless from them. Does that make sense? I'm ready to get a break from pregnancy dreams. I have been dreaming about the craziest stuff like going on vacation with my mom and having two of her with me, but not being able to find either one of her and frantically searching the whole dream. I think it's exhausting my brain even more.

Amelie- I found it interesting that you said that GD doesn't seem to impact many women until week 27 or so. I think that might be why my doctor's office waits until week 28 to test for it.


----------



## Christina86

I had the weirdest dream last night. Though I just remember it was weird and no details! 

I also feel like I am nearing 90 instead of being 28 almost 29. I was on my feet a lot today and my goodness my hips hurt and my back was on fire. Hips still hurt. Since I've relaxed my back isn't so bad. I'm afraid of what I am going to feel like as this pregnancy continues lol

I also realized getting in my car today that I barely felt baby move. I was so tired I kind of went eh baby probably slept all day because I was up and moving. Sat down at home. Had some water and bam! Massive kicks.ha.


----------



## northern_me

RebeccaR19 said:


> ssjad- Good to see you! I'm glad Christmas ended up working out for you.
> 
> Northern- Good luck at your appointment tomorrow; I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Counting- Great profile picture of your little boy! What a relief it is to come away with a good scan. :)
> 
> AFM- I am just very tired today. I've been busy cleaning, though. It's not so much nesting as just having stuff that needs to get done. I will probably crash into my bed tonight! I think another reason I'm so tired is that my crazy pregnancy dreams have gone to a whole new level. It's like I'm restless from them. Does that make sense? I'm ready to get a break from pregnancy dreams. I have been dreaming about the craziest stuff like going on vacation with my mom and having two of her with me, but not being able to find either one of her and frantically searching the whole dream. I think it's exhausting my brain even more.
> 
> Amelie- I found it interesting that you said that GD doesn't seem to impact many women until week 27 or so. I think that might be why my doctor's office waits until week 28 to test for it.

I think it differs with doctors. Last time I got it at 28 weeks. This time at 24 with a different doctor.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie: you are doing so well managing your gd. Hopefully you can get to the end without medication.

Counting: so happy to hear your good news!! That's a great pic of baby :hugs:

Rebecca: that's a crazy dream but I think I've had several like that. They really hurt the head don't they!

Christina: I'm with you on nearing 90 rather than late 20s. Especially when I need to pee which seems to be every 30 mins.

Northern: how do you count the grams? This always confuses me...


----------



## northern_me

See how many carbs are in each serving of whatever you're looking at and subtract the fibre. What you're left with is what you count.


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! I've been having some crazy dreams and nightmares every night, it's crazy! 

How are you ladies doing with weight gain? I've been trying not to gain too much this time but I'm already up 16lb! :o 

Xxx


----------



## Scottish

Hey ladies :D

Glad you all had a great holiday season!

Sorry to hear some of you suffering from aches and pains :( we getting Into 3rd tri now so things get tough. I have had a great 2nd trimester and feeing much better than last pregnancy! Hopefully this continues!

As for weight gain. I have not weighed myself for a loooong time since 1st trimester! However last night I dreamt I stood on the scales and they sank with my weight :haha: and I put on a few stone on weight! I am to scared now to step on scales lol 
Plus I have been eating so much rubbish as got lots of chocos and biscuits and sweets etc... For Xmas and been munching them like no tomorrow!

Well done on changing your diet northern sounds like your doing great and you to Amelie !


----------



## counting

I have no idea how much I have gained. With this pregnancy and my last, once weight gain started I stopped looking at the scale when they weighed me. If the doctor has an issue, they will talk to me about it. But I have no interest in stressing myself. I also know my weight came off easily last time with breastfeeding and I was HUGE when I had my oldest.


----------



## Christina86

I don't think I gained much more. I jumped on the scale at the nurses office at the HS that I was at yesterday and it I believe I was at 201lbs. But it was one of those manual - move the pieces until you get it right- scales so who knows. If I did it right and it is correct that means I am still down. I started at 215lbs. Lost 22lbs and then gained 8lbs back so far. It's not like I'm not eating. I eat like crazy! Though I could probably do without all the junk food that I crave and eat tons of... 

I will find out at my next appt. on the 23rd.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Harri- I have gained about 15 lbs so far. I didn't want to gain more than 20 total, but I do think some of my weight gain is muscle mass from doing my strength training. I haven't actually gained much in size other than my belly and I just fit into a pair of maternity pants the other day that I couldn't fit into at the beginning of November! :) So that's exciting. However, when I look at pictures of myself, I feel like I look very fat and like my butt looks enormous. I don't like it, but it's probably just those image issues nagging at me.

Scottish- I am glad you are feeling much better this time around. I am as well. It's nice. Whenever I start to sort of whine to myself about anything, I remind myself that at least I'm feeling a lot better than last time. ;)


----------



## northern_me

I'm on modified bed rest. Whatever that means! At least I'm off work for the remainder of pregnancy!


----------



## Christina86

I am wondering if baby turned a little. I am still feeling really big movements low down but when I feel them in the front strong it also feels as if I can feel it in my back but not as strong. =\


----------



## maggz

I've gained 8lbs so far, hoping to keep it under 20 like you mentioned Rebecca. But I'm pretty sure it should go off fairly easily with breastfeeding, only thing I'm worried about is my stomach area and that I won't get it back to being nice and firm... lol I know shallow but still. 

northern so you're off work but can do minimal stuff around the house? 

This child was going absolutely crazy when I went to sleep last night, it was so much fun to feel! He must have turned around like 3 times, haha :) 
I'm off today so I'm about to commence some deep cleaning of the bathrooms! :thumbup: Fun times but I also got some stuff on sale at Michael's yesterday so I'll be doing some decorating/organizing of the house as well. Wish my back good luck ;)


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry, I rarely get on the computer these days as it's on the blink, and it's not easy to access this website on the phone...so I don't often get to catch up and manly see updates on facebook. 
How are you all? I've missed the news, how come you're having to be on bed rest northern? Hope you're ok!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, sorry I've been away a few days, working 12 hours shifts on my feet just wipes me out now and today is my only day off before back for two more days. I think part of it is because of my bronchitis though, and now a bad head cold. I can barely hear now! I want this winter over with! It was -28 yesterday when I left for work with the windchill and was colder today but I didn't have to leave the house thank goodness!

Rebecca, I am so glad your mom and MIL are working together! I'm also registered at Amazon, and next Saturday my MIL and maybe her sister and mother are coming with me to register at Target and Babies R Us. I figure I cover all bases that way and then what we don't get we can choose where to buy it since most offer a discount on what you didn't receive. Oh and your butt does not look huge! You look beautiful in ever pic I see of you!

ssjad, glad to see you again!!

Welcome back Tove! Just stop in when you can.

Also welcome back Greygirl!

Counting, so happy to hear he's so healthy!! I bet you feel a thousand times better.

Perplexed I know I had something to say but I already forget lol. 

Maggz, good luck with the cleaning and decorating. I have not had the energy and I know it's going to get worse but with being sick and now only having one day off in between days is kicking my butt but I need to get on it!

Northern, I'm glad you got taken off work, but why did they put you on modified bedrest??

AFM, I'm doing okay if I could just get rid of this cough and head cold. My biggest complaints right now are the hip pain and the carpel tunnel has set it big time and I simply can't sleep at night and I have to stop while typing or doing anything very frequently to get feeling back in my hands. But I suppose that's not so bad. I have a chiropractors appt finally in a few weeks and I am hoping that will help. 

I'm starting to see a bit of a belly/bump but really not much, I have widened quite a bit though so my scrubs are hard to pull up but once they are over my hips they are fine, I really hope he pops out soon. He seems a little less active the last two days but I still feel him quite a bit, I figure he's going through a growth spurt and is conserving his energy lol. Well tomorrow I'm 26 weeks and only have 1 more week left till third trimester! And today I am down to double digits, 99 days left! I do hope this time flies by.


----------



## northern_me

I don't think he meant like bed rest in the traditional sense, although those are the words he used. I think the weight of the baby and where she's so low will make the spd worse. He told me running quick errands was ok but no walks or shopping for an afternoon, walking flights of stairs, etc.


----------



## Dini

Well that makes more sense, more like just stay off your feet for long periods of time and rest as much as you can. 

So...I just finished catching up with all the threads I'm active in and in one of them a girl who we hadn't heard from since before new years just popped in to tell us she delivered her baby boy...at 23 weeks and a few days. And he's doing wonderful! She had an amniotic infection that put her into labor early and the doctor had never delivered a baby that early that survived but he's doing so well, growing and already taking breastmilk through his NG tube and he really just looks so good. I just had to share because it really is such a miracle and I hope he continues to grow and be healthy!!


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish: I'm happy to see you back! 2nd tri has been good to me too. I'm worried 3rd tri will be difficult and I'll wish the time away rather than enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on the last few days. I worked an extra half day this week and it really took it out of me! I have no idea how I managed full time last time I was pregnant - mind you I could stay in bed all day if I wanted to at the weekends. Not so qany more! It is nearly 8am and I have been watching Peppa Pig with DS for 20 mins yawn &#128564;. 

Northern I hope not having to work will help with pain.

Maggz - good luck with the cleaning and decorating. We are going to be having a new kitchen in a couple of weeks so am psching myself up for that! Daft doing it now I know but better now than when thr baby comes!

Dini - gosh having a baby at 23 weeks is scary but I am glad he is doing well. It's frightening to think bubba could come at any point but at least they have been cooking for a quite a while now! I am sure your belly will pop soon. Uniform hides it a bit I think as when I am in my uniform people just think I am a bit fat lol!

Grey girl - nice to see you hope everything is ok with you x

Perplexed - I have loved pregnancy so far and I think the third tri is the most exciting. I remember last time I didn't want it to end! Hopefully will feel the same this time round - although being massive and knackered may not be as nice with a toddler to chase at the same time &#128540;


I had my GTT on Thursday and I sneaked a peek at my results yesterday (I can access the results at work - good ol NHS) and my first result was 4.3 and the second was 4.2 so am pleased with that. Now for the 28 week bloods and Anti D injection I a couple of weeks. I hope I will get an appointment through from the consultant soon as well to discuss the birth. I would love to have a normal
delivery at the mlc which is a lot closer than the dgh but we shall see. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Beanonorder

Well I managed to go swimming three times this week! I didn't manage any other exercise but considering that last week I did zero exercise I think its a great improvement! 

Northern that's great that you got booked off work. Hopefully now your pain will ease up a bit now that you get the chance to rest more. 

I'm feeling kind of sad today that once again I won't get the chance to have a baby shower. I would have loved to at least one enjoyed having friends and family around and spending time together and opening presents for the baby. I guess I always imagined I've have my chance and this is the last one so now I'll never get it.


----------



## maggz

Hey quick question before I go to bed... so I've been up and about all day and occasionally my belly will tighten up real hard. It doesn't hurt at all, but are those contractions? Is it okay for me to keep going when they are going on?
Thanks will catch up tomorrow morning, good night ladies :sleep:


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: that sounds like braxton hicks contractions. For some women they don't hurt. Personally I find them ranging between somewhat painful and very uncomfortable. I don't know if they mean anything but I notice them more in days where I'm on my feet and on the move a lot. Not sure if it's my body saying to relax but it could be.


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm the same perplexed. I didn't feel them at all in my first pregnancy but this they are making themselves known! I also get them when I need to pee and don't go immediately.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- That is definitely braxton hicks. I have hated BH in both of my pregnancies. They hurt for me. But the biggest indication is your belly going hard.

Dini- I am glad that the baby that was born early is doing well. What good news! 
Also, thanks for the compliment. :) I just really have a ton of body image issues this time around. I don't know why.

I didn't have any last time and I was much larger. I actually have been comparing my pictures of this time to last time whenever I get critical of how I look, and then I think, "Geez, I'm not nearly as big as I was last time!" So that helps me not be so image-conscious and self critical.

GreyGirl- I am the same as you when it comes to using this website with my phone. I just get frustrated with it. I prefer my computer. Glad to see you!

StripeyCat- I am glad that your GTT results were good! Lucky you to be able to sneak a peek!

Beanonorder- I'm sorry you are feeling bummed about the baby shower. Is there a way you could coordinate an online one? I mean to have something? Glad you were able to go swimming! That must have felt nice.

So right now, I keep checking for updates from my cousin (due January 23rd) who, based on her FB pictures, looks like she is about to burst! And my husband's cousin's gf (due sometime at the end of January because she somehow doesn't know her due date) who my MIL has now said is having all kinds of problems.

My cousin had her son at 37 weeks gestation and he was TINY. She had been having contractions, and has been 2 cm dilated since 34 weeks with this one. She had hoped the baby wouldn't come before she made it to full term. I was hoping the baby wouldn't because her son was so small and had almost no fat on him when he was born, I personally felt he needed to bake a little bit longer. Now she is at 38 weeks and she definitely looks a lot bigger than last time. So, that's kind of good. Everyone has been telling her how good it is that she is carrying longer--even her mom felt that her son came too soon even if he was full-term. I know she is ready to have this baby now. And I'm also curious how much more this baby will weigh having stayed in an extra week than last time for her.

Then there's my husband's cousin's gf and I'm really not sure what's going on with her. My MIL told me last night that she is not doing well. She's having contractions still and says she feels a lot of pressure. She said her belly is rock hard. But she had an appointment on Monday, and I assume she is not dilated because they didn't say anything about it. They did move her c-section date up to January 23rd. But my MIL does not believe she will make it that long. She said she thinks the baby will be born this weekend. I don't know because I was sure her baby was coming on January 1st and nothing happened. But if I was in her position with contractions and then now feeling pressure, I'd probably call L&D just to ask.

I hope everyone is having a great day. I'm off to my dance class. I've been told I'm not allowed to do even small jumps in there now as it could start labor. So, I sort of feel like the older ladies who have to watch how much they can do. ;) But I'm still having fun with it and definitely getting a workout with this big baby belly to tote around!


----------



## northern_me

I'm so jealous of you girls being able to continue with exercise. I was doing aquazumba and wanted to continue my regular activities but this baby had other plans. 

29 weeks today!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: It's great that your cousin carried longer than last time! Hopefully staying in will help the baby put on more weight! I was born at 35 weeks or so and apparently weighed 5.2 lbs. Hope things go well with your husband's cousin's gf... enjoy your dance class! I'm sure it's a lot of fun!

Northern: I was supposed to go back to the gym after the holidays for training sessions but I won't anymore. I just don't feel up for it! When I have someone to babysit I'd reaaaally rather go get a back massage than get a work out lol!


----------



## maggz

Dini carpal tunnel sounds painful :/ I hope you get a lot out of your chiropractor visit, you've been waiting so long for it! 

stripey I WISH we were getting a new kitchen. And yeah better now than in a couple of months with a newborn. 

Bean great work on going swimming three times. Seriously, I salute you. I second whoever asked if you can arrange a virtual shower? Have everyone meet up somewhere, then you'll be on skype opening presents and chatting? It won't be the same but you deserve to celebrate your little one :flower: 

Rebecca, I agree with Dini. I think you look great in every picture! Good for you for exercising so much, it's probably gonna make the delivery much easier. 

I never would have thought I'd get Braxton Hicks! My only knowledge of them comes from Friends anyways so I thought they were really painful. Had no idea they could be pain free. And yeah, I do get them when I've been up and about a lot, and also like you said Bean, when I have to pee! I'm actually having them right now and I only just got up and made breakfast and am now sitting down again. My belly's gotten rock hard a couple of times since I sat down. I'm not worried, but should I be? Haha I feel so clueless. 

I'm so happy with how much I got done yesterday. Did everything I put on my planner except hanging picture frames and baskets. But I did get everything organized and pics in the frames so they're all ready to go up. I even cleaned out the "whatever" closet downstairs, which DH has literally been throwing stuff into and we couldn't even see the floor anymore. Oh, and I love my steam cleaner :haha: it's so much fun using it :D Wow, I'm a dork!


----------



## sarahok

Hi ladies! So I haven't been on here since like October....the last couple of days I've been catching up on the posts since at least Christmas. This holiday season was just super busy, and I was feeling like I couldn't keep up with everyone properly. So I just took a break! But now things have slowed down and we are all entering or soon to enter the 3rd trimester!! How exciting! Glad to see everyone is doing fairly well...with minor complications to be expected with making a human lol!

I'm doing well...just getting over a sickness cold/flulike symptoms. It was the first time I've been sick in over a year, so I am thankful for that! But boy was it miserable. I just had to laugh because everything seemed to be conspiring against me maintaining my dignity. For some reason I would not sneeze much while laying down, but the minute I got up to walk around (usually to go to the bathroom) I would be accosted with a sneezing fit...and despite stopping very quickly and squeezing my legs together I would pee my pants...every.single.time. Not to mention snot shooting all over whatever shirt I was wearing. So needless to say I was going through many changes of clothes each day. LOL. Maybe just getting me ready for infant laundry! Feeling better now though...just thought you ladies would get a chuckle!

Baby boy is moving so much...I laugh when I read anything about kick counting. When they say see how long it takes to feel 10 moments...I'm like seriously? Less than 1 minute...2 tops. He's like a little raver in there. Although I have noticed lately he must be establishing sleep/waking patterns because he will go several minutes in a row still and quiet these days. 

Thanks ladies who are talking about work outs. You are inspiring me to get back to the YMCA. I have been just doing 3 mile walks which have been wonderful, but the last several weeks it's been way too cold (plus being sick)-nothing like you ladies with super negative temps, but below freezing! I did go to a prenatal yoga class before Christmas, but it meets at 8:30 am. I know I sound lazy, but I've been having some insomnia where I'm up for a few hours in the wee hours of the morning, so it's hard to want to set the alarm when I can get back to sleep and catch up a little by sleeping til 9 or so. But I know my YMCA has group classes later in the morning and in the evening, and I really need to get on it so I have an easier delivery. 

Anyway, missed you ladies! Hugs to all!! Look forward to gabbing through the rest of the pregnancy!


----------



## ssjad

Hey all!
Counting, so happy to hear all came back clear with the kidneys!
And Dini, how scary! Thank goodness bubby is doing well.

Best case scenario here is ten more weeks of being pregnant... funny how time both flies AND goes sooo slowly when pregnant!
We're slowly getting the house in order for a new baby, but currently my 10mo sleeps in my room during the day and her sister's room at night as their day sleeps sometimes coincide and sometimes don't. I know when I move her permanently I'm going to miss out on some quiet time during the day... it's like giving up gold!

For those of you still working, at what stage are you going on maternity leave, and how much time will you take off. I'm just in the process of requesting a year, but I can take up to two years if I want.


----------



## Dini

Sara it's so nice to hear from you! So glad you are doing well except the cold of course and I know how you feel! I totally laughed when I read about peeing your pants, and DH was like..what's so funny hehe!!

ssjad, I am planning to work until the very end if I can, although some days I wonder if I'll be able to but most of the girls I work with do so I will sure try! I only get up to 12 weeks and can only afford to take 9-10 it looks like, so that makes me really sad...but it's better than back years ago when all it was was 6 weeks I suppose. 

Beanonorder, I feel sad for you and not getting a shower...I wish we could throw you one!! I know I would feel the same way you did if I were in your shoes. 

AFM, really worn out from work today, I sat down to eat lunch and chart a few times and that was it and I had to help transfer several patients to other floors and the last one did me in, she was nearly 400lbs and of course the motor on her bed died about 1/4 of the way so we had to do it manually...I was beat! When I came back from that our unit secretary looked at me funny and when I asked why she said "I just don't know how you do this, 12 hours on your feet and you're so busy, pregnant and still sick." I laughed and said I don't know either but it's my job. If I weren't sick it would still make me tired but being sick really takes it's toll. One more day and I get two off but tomorrow promises to be horrible as we are badly short staffed. 

Baby boy has been a bit quiet today but I've been moving around so much. My belly is starting to itch where my old stretch marks are coming back, so I guess it's growing. I slathered it in coconut oil. Oh...and 26 weeks today! Yay! 1 more week till I can join some of you in the third trimester!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Sarah its nice to hear from you again. Although I have seen you around on the facebook group!!

Ssjad as things stand at the moment I will be working til the end of March. If I go by my due date I will be just short of 39 weeks. If I go by the latest scan date I will be 40 weeks. I'm not sure how I'm going to do it but I need the salary so will have to just suck it up - even if it means me sitting and teaching! And as for how long... well that's up in the air. It could be anything from 1 month to three months. Plus I have summer holidays from 20th June to 12th August. 

Thanks for the sympathy about the baby shower. I will say that's of people sent stuff over with my mom when she came last time. So it wasn't like I didn't get anything at all! 

Dini sorry you have to work so hard and all while feeling sick!

Last night I got more sleep than I have in ages! I went to sleep at 10pm and only woke up at 2:30am, when dd woke up. Went back to sleep and woke up around 6:30am from another bad dream. I seem to be having a lot of bad dreams lately - last night was about me opening the door and turns out it was someone coming to rob the house. Before that I was stuck in an elevator that suddenly became half the size. And before that it was dh saying he was going to start a new life and would never see us again. So not cool! But yay for the sleep!


----------



## Perplexed

sarah: glad to hear from you again! sorry you've been sick :hugs: if it makes you feel any better I pee myself all the time. sometimes a liner is nowhere near enough! happy 27 weeks by the way!

Northern: happy 29 weeks! sorry I just realized!

ssjad: it feels like this pregnancy is passing by fast...but if I look at my ticker twice in the same day it feels slow! I don't want it to be too fast as I'm enjoying it a lot more this time. I'll miss the baby kicks.

Dini: I'm sorry work's been so busy! I had a different kind of job in the past but even prior to pregnancy being understaffed, overworked and sick only made me more sick. hopefully you'll get better days. 

I have a question. my sister is on bc and she's got her period last week but she's so worried that she could be pregnant and doesn't want to continue her next round of bc in case it hurts the pregnancy. she keeps taking pregnancy tests. says her gynecologist told her she's most likely not pregnant but she's not convinced. apparently she's heard some women get "periods" while pregnant at the same time. she's asked me if it were possible I said I didn't know and that my bleeds with dd started 2-3 weeks after the missed period and positive pregnancy test, and they didn't happen every month like periods did. then what really pissed me off is that she said she was ready to relax and take her bc again until I mentioned the bleeds. my mom was also around and said the same thing, that she did have a bleed once but it was weeks after missed period and positive pregnancy test. 

do women really get periods while pregnant? a full 5 day period? I almost want to really ask in 1st tri but then at the same time I don't want to answer any more questions since she'll stress anyway and somehow make it like I caused the stress!


----------



## ssjad

From what I understand people can. But it'd be pretty amazing, pregnant while on bc AND had a period. It'd be unbelievable odds!


----------



## northern_me

Is she getting positive pregnancy tests? That would be highly unlikely.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Technically, no, so can't have a period and be pregnant because a period is shedding your uterine lining. It's not possible. 

However, when you are on birth control, you don't really have a period anyway. The bleeding is from the removal of the hormones. For me, since I got pregnant on the pill this time, I just didn't bleed at all. I never started my next pill pack. I went to the doctor to say I never had bleeding in my week off the pill. She did a pregnancy test and said my test was negative. I never saw it though. I just didn't feel right about it. I bought a hpt and it was blaringly positive even with diluted urine. And this was 1 week after I should have had a bleed. So I never started the next pack.

If I were her and I really thought I could be pregnant, I would find a way to ensure I wasn't pregnant before starting my next pack. It is possible she could have bled and still be pregnant since bleeding from the pill is not a real period (but 5 days does seem like a stretch).


----------



## Perplexed

No she's not getting positive pregnancy tests but I have the feeling she doesn't know how to use them as she keeps saying they don't light up or something.

I almost don't want to bring it up again in case she says I keep stressing her out. Though I know I'd be stressed too if I took bc and werent sure.


----------



## Christina86

I'll add more later when I'm not on my phone. For now.. 25 weeks today! Can't belive how close to 3rd trimester I am! =]


----------



## northern_me

I am seriously nesting hardcore. I just cleaned out DD's wall to wall closet. Her toy box is cleaned, her room is organized. It's done. It took me 2hrs but it's done. 

Next: my room. We are doing musical rooms in the next week. One of the bedrooms has been stripped down and has walls again, but they need to be plastered and painted and we need flooring. I'm going to take the small room and give the two girls the master bedroom. I can't wait to get in our own house that we actually own. I'm so frustrated with this between houses thing. We can't set up at the house we are staying at because all their stuff is still there, and we are all crammed in if we set up in my parents house. House sitting a big house for 3 years is a great help but I'm ready for our own space now.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I know some women do get bleeds around when their period was due - I think Kirsty in the group has that happen to her?

My DH's colleague did genuinely have 'periods' when pregnant as she had a severe bicornate uterus so one half of her womb didn't realise she was pregnant and carried on as usual.

In both those cases you would still be getting positive pregnancy test though surely???

******

I am getting on OK. I had GD clinic on Friday just gone. My fundal height is spot on, BP good and they are really happy with my readings.

I have a consultant appointment and a scan in around 3 weeks time and then not back to GD clinic until 16 February.

25 week bump from last week is below. I feel like I've had a spurt now!

I have only put on 1kg since 16 weeks and in total am up 3kg (I always gain weight in first tri, it is a good job really!) They were more than happy with that weight gain.

https://s1.postimg.org/6mc9ys6cr/IMG_20150107_05903.jpg


----------



## Beanonorder

I just want a normal, stress-free, no problem week to happen! I'm so tired of worrying now. 
I haven't confirmed it yet but it sounds like the hospital I'm planning to deliver at doesn't have a NICU so the baby will have to be transferred to another hospital if he has to go in! I got myself into such a state thinking about it last night. I don't want my baby going somewhere else, especially as the somewhere else is going to be a Chinese hospital. And they have no respect for privacy. So all these people are going to be looking at my baby while I'm stuck elsewhere. 
I'm going to try arrange a tour of the hospital this weekend and hopefully find out for sure what they will do etc.


----------



## northern_me

That's rough Beanonorder!!


----------



## Perplexed

That's tough bean :( I hope your baby won't need the nicu anyway.


----------



## ssjad

I'm sorry if I've missed something... are you expecting your baby to maybe need nicu, beanonorder?


----------



## Beanonorder

Ssjad yes I am. He has tested positive for the same thing my daughter was born with. In fact his results came back even higher. And she ended up in the NICU with severe jaundice and was there for three days. So although it's not guaranteed it's highly likely and I'm preparing myself for the worst.


----------



## maggz

Nice to see you here again sarah! 

northern I know how you feel about the house situation. How long do you have left there? Can you make it "yours" at all?

bean that sucks. Let us know what the hospital says. 

sorry if I missed someone I'm too lazy to scroll back right now! 

So, I have a TMI question that I'm super awkward about (even thought about making up another screen name to ask it on the boards)... but I figured we don't judge, right? Lol... so here goes... have any of you had floating stool? Is that something that can happen during pregnancy? I googled it and it could be a sign of celiac disease or something regarding the pancreas? Also it mentioned malabsorption of nutrients so that makes me scared that baby won't get everything it needs in there... Anyways, it's been like this for about a week now, and I do have slight stomach issues - as in, I feel like my stomach's exploding and I've had a couple of days (not in a row, but more off and on) of really bad stomach aches. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Vickster1

Hey! just thought i'd share a few photos from our 4D scan on saturday! Was so amazing to see her so clearly!
 



Attached Files:







Babybong_41.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11









Babybong_47.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9









Babybong_38.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8









Babybong_45.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz, a tummy upset could cause that easily also the bvits in a prenatal/folic acid can make the same thing happen.

When we were TTC dd2 I had a tummy upset and was taking vit b6, exactly the same thing hapenned, the stool was also near enough white, urgh.

I was convinced I'd given myself liver failure! 

I wouldn't worry unless it carries on for weeks. Maybe eat a plain diet until the stomach bug passes?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Sarah- Good to see you on here! :) I know what you mean about the kick counts! I just told my mom the other day that this baby is so active I don't even need to worry about kick counts. At least that is good and reassuring. If she slows down at any point, I will do it. But, for now, she moves so much and the bigger she gets, the more I feel every little movement. So, I feel her moving pretty much round the clock. My son wasn't this way.

Beanonorder- I'm sorry to hear about the hospital situation! That is very frustrating! I hope, for your sake, that he will not need the NICU somehow.

Amelie- Great bump picture. You look fantastic!

Maggz- There is definitely no judgment for questions. Things happen! But I can't help unfortunately. I haven't had it happen, so I don't know anything about it. I hope you can figure out what's going on with your stomach and that it isn't anything big.

I am going in for my GTT in about 20 minutes. I'm not anxious, but I think I'm just too tired to be anxious. They said not to fast but not to eat anything sugary or with a lot of carbohydrates. So, I had oat bran and coffee without sugar. Then I have my 28 week appointment today immediately following my GTT. I just want to go back to bed. It's early.


----------



## northern_me

That can also happen if you've had higher quantities of fat in your diet than normal. If you're normally a healthy eater and then eat takeout 3 days in a row, etc.

We have over 2 years in that house but she keeps coming back and forth. She will be back from Qatar in June-August, and she was just home for Christmas. It's not a big deal as we will stay with my parents but she won't be very happy if we're set up and changed her things. I'm so pissed off with the situation. She's a strange bird, that woman.


----------



## Christina86

Bean I hope he doesn't end up in the NICU! Thought I do hope you get info from the hospital just incase it does happen so you feel calm. 

Maggz- I've had no experience with that so I can't help. But def no judgement. 

Vickster- awesome scan pics! 

I hate dreams. I barely slept last night but it seems as if this dream just continued when I fell asleep. It's like my fears in one. =[


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggz sorry I can't offer any advice. I have actually never heard of what you're talking about! But I hope it clears up soon and that there are no serious issues. 

Vickster those pictures are awesome! 

Rebecca how did your test go? 

Northern I can imagine your living situation is very frustrating. 

I'm tired. And I'm so over all these dreams I've been having. My mind is seriously in overdrive. Its like I get no rest even when I am asleep. Speaking of... I'm off to sleep! Night!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Vickster- I forgot to mention the first time around that I think those pictures are great! :) They are so clear. Baby looks adorable!

Beanonorder- I haven't found out the results of my test yet, but it all went very well. Instead of having to wait until after my blood was drawn, they just went ahead and squeezed my appointment in while I was waiting it out. That saved me a lot of time. The nurse said that if I failed the test, they will call me. If my results were fine, I won't hear anything. So far, I haven't heard anything and I'm hoping it stays that way.

My next appointment is scheduled for 32 weeks in February.

One funny thing about today's appointment--I got a letter to tell airlines I am cleared to fly and my due date written on there was March 30th. That was my original due date before I had an early ultrasound. But nobody has said anything to me about my due date being changed.


----------



## maggz

Aw Vickster those are precious. Crazy how clear they are! 

Thanks guys, I might mention it to my doc next appt if it hasn't changed. But I've been eating very healthy, but the fats I've been eating are different from what I usually eat... almonds, coconut milk, avocados. Maybe it's just the change that's bothering my stomach. I really hope my stomach stops hurting though I'm trying to eat better but it doesn't seem to matter. 

northern that's kind of unreasonable of her to expect you to change nothing in the house while she's gone. But I guess maybe she looks at it like she's doing you a favor and doesn't see your side - the actually having to live there side. 

I'm having those dreams too, they're exhausting. I think it's because we sleep lighter than normal cause we're already uncomfortable so we are more aware of the dreams. I dreamt my DH was choking me out! And I woke up saying "WHY???" So creepy and obviously nothing he's ever done or would do.


----------



## northern_me

I am so nervous for my doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm scared they're going to tell me my numbers are too high and that I need insulin. I've been monitoring and portion controlling every bite of food. Foods I think are going to make them skyrocket are perfectly fine, yet even if I only eat 20 carbs for a whole meal and ANY of them are made up of bread, they shoot up. I'm not happy and incredibly frustrated. 

I'm expecting her to book a c-section date after tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## ssjad

Gosh, I'm sorry Bean... I hope he's fine, and that everything is sorted before he comes.

Maggz, on top of what everyone else has said it can also happen with lack of fibre, although it sounds like you're eating well. I had it happen last pregnancy when my thyroid was out of whack, too.

Vickster, amazing photos!!!

Rebecca, good luck with your results!

Northern, diabetes can be really frustrating! I agree, sometimes your sugars after certain meals are really surprising. I've been on insulin for the last three pregnancies now and for me it actually makes life a LOT easier. .. I wouldn't stress about it too much.

I'm just about to go to my hospital appointments - obstetrician and diabetes clinic. I'll have to wake my baby AND it's pouring with rain. Sigh.


----------



## northern_me

Also, 75 days till due date! That's only 3 lots of 25! Haha!


----------



## Dini

Hey ladies!

Maggz I wouldn't worry about it at all, sounds like you are eating a little different and maybe your body is just processing it differently. I do hope you stomach stops hurting soon though. 

Northern, she does sound like an "odd bird". I'm sure you will be so glad to move. Good luck at your appt. For some people bread is a big issue and others its fruit or dairy, I hope they let you keep working on your diet. 

Beanonorder, so sorry about the NICU..I hope he doesn't need it though. Also I have the dreams also, and it's really annoying because I feel like I didn't get a good rest even if I'm "asleep" for 7 hours. 

Vickster, those pics are amazing!! How cool!

Afm, I got through my weekend, yesterday was a pretty heavy day as well and I think I may have over done it. I helped transfer several patients to other floors and one of them was a really big guy and I think all the pulling I did may have tweaked a muscle or something. Although that may not be what's causing my pain. The other day I said baby was quiet, and he has continued that pattern. I feel him still at times, but not as strong as I'm used to or as often. I thought maybe because I was working and busy I just didn't notice but today I've been taking it easy and still haven't felt him like I used to. I am kinda wondering if he has changed position and maybe is facing my back and laying more on my left because my lower back hurts on the left and I've had pain in and around where my ovary is that's like a constant ache or cramp and I can't tell if it's my ovary or what it is. I was going to call the OB today but decided to take a nap to see if it helped and it really didn't make a difference. Does seem to be less noticeable to lay on my right. I've checked his HB with the doppler several times and it's always good so my gut says he's okay and it's just me being in pain and his lack of movement is just positional. What do you all think??


----------



## Christina86

I think it may be positional. I've been able to feel the baby a lot but at the end of last week baby got very quiet. Where I felt random movements but not really strong like usual. I thought I felt some weird feeling in my back. Like a light kick to the front but I'd feel it in my lower back. I tried to pay closer attention. Then all of a sudden I started getting a big ball on my left side. Yesterday the movements got stronger again and today the child is like a gymnast, soccer player and a football player. Maybe a boxer too all rolled into one! I'd say all is good since you said hb is good!


----------



## northern_me

I think it could be positional too. They're all in better defined sleep schedules now too. I didn't feel her at all yesterday until late at night. Today she hasn't stopped moving and feels like she is going to tear my insides out. Maybe another growth spurt and baby is just sleepy?


----------



## Dini

Thanks ladies. I am thinking that's probably all it is. I took a nap and was hoping to feel him when I laid down but I only felt a twinge now and then and the pain seems better if I lay on my right. And I did hear this is the time babies tend to have a growth spurt so maybe he's also worn out like I am. We will see what tomorrow brings. I'm just trying to rest and drink lots of water today.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My baby is definitelty quieter when growing.

I hope your appointment goes OK Northern. I never carb counted until this pregnancy, diabetes is very hard to understand. A lot of the time it is the foods you are eating in combination that can help - so lots and lots of protein with carbs.

I am only keen to avoid insulin if my GD as it is managed at present isn't affecting baby - as I have had 2 vaginal births I do hope I can do that again and I would love to avoid induction if possible. The hospital will let me go to 40 weeks on diet control.


----------



## Christina86

I think baby is in a more normal sleep/ wake and kick-punch me routine right now and I'm not sure I like it! I don't mind the mornings as I have to be up anyway. I feel tons of movement between 6-8am. Then it gets quiet. More again between 12pm-2pm. Then at night around 6-9pm. Then from 11pm-3am!!! Ack. I was so tired last night I passed out but my goodness I went to sleep to a boxing match going on and my insides were loosing.


----------



## Dini

Let us know how the appt goes Northern!

Baby is a bit more active today, and last night around 11 while I was watching the National Championship College football game (well DH was watching, I was reading Divergent lol) he was all over the place, but he feels "distant" like I can tell he is kicking hard but it just feels far away, so I really think he's going through a growth spurt and he has shifted more towards my back. The back pain is better today as well and no more cramping. I think I must've overdone it, I need to be more careful at work. 

Got a newborn outfit and bibs in the mail from my Aunt today, I never expected that. It was sweet. I have a feeling they may have been something her grandkids didn't use because there are no tags but still smell like the store. Either way they are adorable and it was very thoughtful! 

I was going to go to the store today but I really just want to hang at home and work on a little organization and cleaning. I'm washing blankets and going to vacuum the furniture and may wash curtains. I just don't feel like getting dressed today lol. I have such a busy two weeks ahead of me I don't want to go anywhere!


----------



## northern_me

My appointment was ok. She said my numbers are elevated but "ok", although she wants to see me again after another week of tracking to decide if I need insulin. It didn't help that I ate 3/4 a cup of cereal this morning in an attempt to be really good (I don't even like cereal) and my 1hr number was 10.2

She said my needing a c-section is a "fluid situation" but then said "we may get to the very last appointment and say that because of the diabetes, the size of the baby, the fact you had a previous c-section and the fact you had a previous big baby that the c-section is the best choice". If she knows that already, why doesn't she just say it? Blah. I'll talk to her again on Tuesday. I think she is trying to keep me going on the VBAC because she doesn't want to flat out say it isn't going to happen, but I am not getting any positive VBAC vibes from either of my doctors.


----------



## Dini

Northern that's a bummer that they don't seem supportive about a vbac. Is yournfluid low? I mean you still have 10 weeks left it seems like a jump to say what she has already.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is really tough trying to sort out GD when you are first tackling it Northern :hugs:

I remember with DD1 having a type of cereal and getting an 11 and I actually burst into tears.

With DD2 I literally lived on hummus, cheese, omlettes and a few other things alongside veg and 'safe' fruit, I am sure it wasn't ideal but it was the choice I made to get to the end. But even then I had to be induced at 40 weeks because of the GD risks.

I really don't know how I would feel if it looked probable I'd be having a c section. I'd probably have less motivation for the hardcore diet route quite likely.


----------



## RebeccaR19

northern_me said:


> Today she hasn't stopped moving and feels like she is going to tear my insides out.

That's a good description. For the past 2 days now, I have felt like she is moving so much, I'm actually starting to tell what is what. I've had some jabs that are either a knee or an elbow. They have to be because they are sharp. I'm thinking elbows because elbows do dig in. 
It feels like she has grown again, realized her amount of space is decreasing and is fussing all around trying to get comfortable. She seriously moves pretty much nonstop!

I know when she is "awake" because her movements are so active they actually hurt me and make me jump. When she is asleep, the movements are there but more sporadic and much softer.

I'm wondering if she's going to be one who just doesn't like small spaces or being swaddled. I never did, so she might take after me. 

Northern- I'm also sorry to hear about the possibility of a vbac might not look good for you. I hope it does work out, though. Glad you don't have to go on insulin and I also hope that you don't end up needing it.

Dini- I'm glad you are getting a chance to get some extra water and rest today and that you are feeling better. It's hard not to overdo it sometimes!

Sorry to hear about those bad dreams. I had a few, but mine have calmed down thankfully. It can be disturbing!

So far I have heard nothing about my GTT from yesterday, so I'm assuming it was good. I may be tempted to send them a message on Friday just to make sure things are good. They are pretty good about contacting me, so it seems promising.
I feel like the third trimester symptoms are coming on pretty strong, and I wish they'd hold off. I still have another 12 weeks. I'm peeing like all the time. I still have to watch it when I sneeze, cough, or laugh. Yesterday, heartburn started back up again and I just thought "No no no..I don't need you heartburn." Exercise has greatly reduced my heartburn problems, but I was feeling great going about 10 weeks there without it at all. I should be thankful that, otherwise, I'm not having any pain. My back is still doing great and I can still tie my shoes. Both great things!


----------



## maggz

northern can you get a second opinion and try to really push for a vbac? Given, of course, that it won't affect yours or your baby's safety. Sounds like the doc is not even considering it. 

Rebecca, this one is moving almost non stop too. It's quite entertaining, actually! Definitely doesn't hurt (yet) but sometimes an odd feeling when he's very clearly turning around or flipping over and nothing is gonna stop him :haha:

DH came home last night, very happy about that :dance: Our second hypnobirthing class is today. 
Did you guys ever go to a breastfeeding class? I'm wondering if we should go, it's $40 at a hospital near here.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I never did a bfing class before DD1, it may have helped though - in the UK you only get the opportunity to do things like that before your first baby (via the NHS)

Northern - something someone said to me once about insulin which I found comforting and still do - is that it isn't a 'fake' medication, it is putting right back in what your body isn't making as it should right now. It is in a way 'natural'.

I guess your doctor might not want to build you up too much until your medication needs become clear? There are good strong reasons for baby needing to come early with medication controlled GD between 38-40 weeks.

Would they consider any intervention like breaking your waters if you were favourable - opposed to a full on induction? 

I only ask as your previous section was some time ago so less risk of rupture and I know here sometimes they will try non drug based interventions in previous section ladies.


----------



## northern_me

She mentioned a balloon method of induction which I'm assuming after googling it is a foley catheter. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Upon googling, it seems like a torture device and you end up needing pitocin anyway.

Maggz, I would take the breastfeeding class, only because I teach them and I know how beneficial they are.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yes, 85% of foley catheter inductions require drug augmentation. 

With DD2 I did go into labour just via my waters being broken when I was only 1cm dilated.


----------



## northern_me

Yeah I don't really see the point of having that done and then not being able to continue on with pitocin to finish it out.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern sorry it seems like the doctors aren't being as supportive as you'd like. That is really frustrating. 

Rebecca I'm with you in the heartburn. I had it so bad yesterday! I've had it on and off all pregnancy though and have to be careful about what I eat and how much. 

Maggz I would take any breastfeeding help I could get! I really question whether it would have gone better for me if I had either had more knowledge or more help in the beginning. Even though I've done it before and have more knowledge I'm still researching and reading up on things. I definitely don't think it would be a waste. 

So I called the hospital yesterday. They do indeed transfer NICU cases to another hospital. But I got a tiny ray of hope - she told me they do offer phototherapy in the room for a few hours a day. So provided he's not too severe and anemia isn't a major problem then I may just be able to keep my baby! Please pray/keep fingers crossed or whatever it is you do for me!


----------



## Dini

Maggz, I think I asked that same question in another thread, about the bfing class. I think I'm going to take one. I really need to get signed up for these classes. The only birthing class the hospital offers I can take is in March, but I want to look around. The bfing class meets monthly I think and I may be able to take one in February, but I can always do March as well. I think ours is a similar price. I figure it wouldn't hurt to get the extra info!

I am a little jealous of you girls who are getting tons of movement. He is moving more today but still not like he was last week. I'm sure he will get moving again as it has certainly picked up and I definitely felt him flip today.

Beanonorder, I'm so glad they offer the phototherapy, that really may be all he needs. That's usually the only therapy we use in the states unless they are severely anemic or jaundice. 

Well I got a bit more cleaning done today than I set out to do, and washed all the dogs blankets and several of ours and put all the laundry baskets full of my clothes away (there were more than I'd like to admit lol) Put some curtains up, swept and made another trash bag of donate clothes and half a bag of donate handbags. DH is working till 1am tonight so I think I'm going to go to bed early and read the second book in the Divergent series, well get it started anyway. I have a problem with books at night though because I won't put them down!


----------



## counting

I had cervadil induction, which needed waters broken and oxytocin to progress to active labour. It was fricking brutal. I won't lie. I was given my first dose of cervadil on June 30th, my son was born July 5th, just after suppertime. Cervadil got me to 3cm, but involved contractions 2 mins or less apart from the 30th until they started my drip and broke my waters the morning of the 5th. Be wary if they recommend cervadil. I'm not familiar with the foley method. I really hope to avoid induction this time, but I know now how I can advocate for the induction conditions, when I had no idea the first time. I'd be willing to chat about the experience if any ladies know they are likely to be induced and haven't been through it before.


----------



## northern_me

We had the sweetest bonding moment this evening with DD and baby! She was kneeling on the floor talking to my belly telling her all about her day, when the baby started flipping out! She started squirming everywhere and my belly was going crazy! DD hadn't seen my belly move so she was SO excited. I got her to stop talking for a few mins and the baby stopped. She started again and baby started again. So cute!


----------



## Christina86

I find it hilarious how the baby responds to certain songs but not others. And each song is different. Lots of movement to twist and shout lol. I then put on Disney songs and I got nothing to a whole new world but I got movement high up and low down to Hawaiian roller coaster ride. 

The hospital I'm giving birth at has free classes. We are signed up for March. I think they will do bf as a part of it. Though I still don't think I will bf. I like the idea of formila feeding more still.


----------



## Dini

That's adorable northern!


----------



## Christina86

Northern- that is so cute! 

I guess I'll have to get on my laptop more often. I keep missing posts when I use my phone. Then I feel bad.


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: it's so sweet that you received a baby outfit from your aunt! good luck with organization...I've got to do some organizing myself and I just don't know where to start.

northern: I'm sorry they aren't being supportive of a vbac. I hope you can get more info over the next few weeks. it's so adorable that your LO is reacting to her big sister :) 

Rebecca: hopefully no news is good news when it comes to gtt. I'm sorry your third tri symptoms are coming a bit strong. I'm also peeing all the time and baby is so low that it feels he's going to wiggle his way out. dd wasn't this low this early although she was consistently head down on all my third tri appointments. 

maggz: I wish I had the option of going to a bf'ing class before having dd. I think it would have been useful.

bean: I really hope your baby can stay with you and not need to be transferred to another hospital!

Christina: I also miss a lot of posts on my phone! it's so weird. when I get on my laptop I finally notice the posts I missed...


----------



## Beanonorder

Good for those of you who are getting organised and cleaning! I have stuff to do but no motivation!! 

Northern that is really cute! 
Dd loves lifting my shirt and kissing and 'feeding' the baby. The other day she lifted my shirt and then looked at me and said 'baby gone'. Lol, if only she realises what she's in for when the baby gets out!! 

So I'm sorry if this is tmi but I swear baby is in my vajayjay today! Every time I get up to walk I have such intense pressure in my lady parts! It's not quite painful but definitely uncomfortable. Either he is dangling his feet down there or maybe it's a sign that he's actually turned. I'll definitely take that! One less stress for me.


----------



## Beanonorder

Doctor just texted me with my latest blood test results. They haven't changed at all, still very high. So I guess all I can do is pray that the jaundice is manageable...


----------



## Perplexed

Bean my lo is deep in my pelvis as well it hurts my hip bones. It feels like he's digging his way out lol! But according to my u/s he's head down. But it feels like he's more to one side as that side feels more pressured. It's weird!


----------



## northern_me

Bean, I'm so sorry :-( that is a nerve wracking situation. Could you not have OH leave that hospital immediately if baby gets transferred and go with him?

Well my dad decided to help out and take DD to school this morning . What a help! I'm in so much pain now that I have to drag myself along furniture and door frames in order to walk after staying in one position for too long. Getting up to pee in the middle of the night and mornings is torture. I'm pretty sure my ability to walk is on the way out. My SI joint keeps popping in and out and I'm pretty sure my whole pelvis is misaligned. I walk and all I can hear is bones and joints popping and snapping in and out of place. I should see a chiro but I'm terrified, especially during pregnancy.


----------



## Christina86

Northern- that sounds rough! I hope you do get relief soon. Though I do that sometimes... Holding onto furniture or walls to walk. If I sit to long, stand to long or do something to long my hips and lower back feel like they are on fire and I can't get relief. I have tried. Heating pad, warm shower or bath, and now Tylenol doesn't help!! I guess I'll ask my dr what she thinks next week at my appointment. 

Bean- I'm sorry. 

Off to get ready. I am at the high school and middle school today. Wooo... I love my internship but it is exhausting. I just need a few days where I don't do anything except sleep and that's not going to happen as classes start next week!


----------



## northern_me

I just made an appt with a chiropractor so hopefully he can do something to snap all this back into place.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern yes I have already told dh that he has to go with the baby and is not allowed to leave there until I can get there! 
Sorry about the pain you are having! I hope the chiropractor can help. Makes me feel bad for complaining about the pressure/pain I'm feeling in my lady bits! 

Christina I know what you mean about wanting some time just to rest and not run around! This weekend I have to take dd for shots in the morning and then the nanny and I are doing a first aid course in the afternoon. Hopefully Sunday I can get some down time.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I'm sorry to hear about all of your pain. It just sounds awful! Glad your dad could take your daughter to school for you. Maybe a chiropractor would help. I hope you can find some answers and relief.
That was such a great moment for your daughter! :) She can see that the baby must know her voice now. My son has been singing to his baby sister in the mornings to see if he can get her to move. Sometimes, she does get going. She's the only one who likes his crazy made-up songs he does.

Beanonorder- Still hoping your son ends up staying at your hospital! At least your husband can go if he needs to be transferred. I had a scare like that after my son was born being told he might need to be transferred, but with phototherapy and an IV, he bounced back quickly and could stay with me. So, I really do hope the same for you!

Not much is new here other than being 28 weeks today! I'm currently counting down to 30 weeks. I just feel like 30 weeks is another milestone. I think from there, it seems like the baby gains roughly a 1/2 pound a week until birth. 

Both my cousin and my husband's cousin's gf are still pregnant. My cousin has come down with some sickness, so she is now very glad her baby hasn't arrived yet. My husband's cousin's gf is still behaving as though she is in labor, but she was at the doctor on Monday and is not dilated. She goes back Thursday. And, as long as her baby stays put, she'll just end up having a c-section on Jan 23rd. I am starting to think that's how it will go for her. 

I'm going to my one yoga class for the week today! This is with a new instructor, so I hope it goes well. My favorite one is no longer teaching at the YMCA. I have another one I like who has never been pregnant, but she is still good at offering me modifications. Then there is another one who I won't go to anymore because she's just not a very good instructor. Plus, she hasn't been pregnant and is also really clueless about anything pregnancy related. So, I get nothing from her class. I hope I like the one today and I'm also kind of hoping it's an instructor who has been pregnant before. I will talk to her before the class starts anyway (even though I'm obviously pregnant) to let her know how far along I am and everything.


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: I'm sorry about how much pain you're in. I hope the chiropractor helps.

Christina: hopefully you'll get some time to rest. I know how you feel!

Bean: glad to hear that you guys have a plan for if baby needs to be transferred to the other hospital. Can you not give birth there?

Rebecca: Happy 28 weeks :)

I'm in a lot of pain at the side of my pelvis, more like stabbing pains. It feels like it's coming in waves and very painful! I dunno what to make of it.


----------



## Scottish

Aww northern that's sounds awful what you are going through! Ouch :( maybe you need an aid to help you walk about house? Like a stick of something. Physio should be able to help with that? 

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## maggz

northern good that you got a chiro appt. I hope it will really help you! That pain sounds just awful. 

Bean sorry your bloods didn't come back any better. But at least there's hope that your baby can stay with you now! 

perplexed - ouch. Has it passed yet?

Rebecca I hope you like the new instructor. I just found a prenatal class that's once a week so I'm planning on going there now I'm really excited! Just need to make sure I get those days off. 

We had our second hypnobirthing class yesterday. It was really nice and I love how into it DH is :D She told us to start thinking about the birth plan and what to ask when we go to the hospital tours and stuff, and it's so much stuff! I'll try and upload pics of the notes they suggest we consider when making a birth plan. Some of it seems like such a no brainer to me but I guess things are different at every hospital. 
I'm a little disappointed that neither hospitals that I have a choice of offer birthing pools or tubs. I wonder if I could rent one and bring it into the room? I've always imagined it would be really nice to at least get to labor in a pool. But maybe when the day comes I won't like it, haha!


----------



## northern_me

You aren't going to want to rush to the hospital ASAP once you're in labour. You could labour in the tub at home as long as you can if you want! 

Does anyone else feel like their pregnancy is just out of control? I keep having mini panic attacks that we don't have enough things or the right things. It's exactly 2 months from today that I will be 38 weeks which is when we will do the c-section if that happens. Time to start freaking out!!!


----------



## Christina86

Me!! 
I keep thinking of everything I have to get done and then wonder how it's going to get done. Then I wonder what will happen if I don't get it done. Then I freak out. 

Oh and I also now have the... I have absolutely no idea what the heck to do with a baby feeling.... which is not helping!:haha::shrug: 

I am a few weeks behind you but it seems as if time is just flying by (but also going so slow at the same time-- if that even makes any sense). :wacko:


AHHH and this morning I got this look from someone (I wasn't paying full attention) as I waddled my way to the door (was at the grocery store) as my back was killing me from early on. When I took a closer look... it was my OB!!


----------



## abagailb14

Mind if I join you mommas? I'm due April 13 with a little boy this time! &#128522;


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed unfortunately no I can't because that hospital is just a children's hospital. I will say it does have an excellent reputation and it seems all the expat hospitals use it. 

Christina did your OB say anything to you? That is quite funny! 

Northern have you been to the chiropractor? I really hope it's given you some relief! 

Rebecca how was the new yoga instructor? I still haven't gotten round to doing yoga! I had some nice videos to follow last pregnancy but I just can't find them this time! All I've found so far are these short ten minute ones and I don't think it's going to be much benefit. 

Maggz I really need to get researching hypnobirthing. I seriously need something to keep me calm! 

What a morning I'm having. I have the first lesson so I need to leave the house as soon as the nanny arrives otherwise I'll be late. But she called to say she is having bike trouble and will be late. I called my deputy HOD only to be told he's off sick! I called the HOD and I'm sure she didn't need another teacher off/late! Getting lesson one covered is always a mission!


----------



## northern_me

The YMCA is having someone come in and do a mindfulness session on Sundays. I think that is so cool and I'm definitely going to go. I could totally deal with some breathing!

I see the chiropractor tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## maggz

Yeah I def don't plan on going to the hospital until I have to. 

welcome abagail! :flower: 

Bean yeah it's making me feel very in control and not stressed about it. It's also nice cause she has us conditioning by falling asleep to a relaxation soundtrack every night so it's helping with everyday stress too.


----------



## sarahok

OK, just got caught up again!

Sure Abigail! Welcome!

Northern, how awful...wish you weren't having so many pains! Hope you survive these last few months...it must be so rough taking care of your LO while feeling so bad. :(

Bean, wow sorry you have so many possibilities of complications. FX everything goes better than you're expecting! I think it was you who was talking about crazy dreams...I have been having weird dreams too. It's funny, I had super psycho dreams in the first tri, then they kind of eased up, but they have started back again now that I'm getting into the third tri...wonder if the hormones are ramping up again and that's why.

All you ladies talking about feeling like punching bags...I'm right there with you! Luckily it's not hurting at all at this point, just amusing. And I'm definitely not scared of getting bad news at appointments when they check with the doppler. Actually, had an appointment today and all is well. HB 150 and this month I did well with my weight. Only 4 lbs...better than the 6 lbs last month. Also had my blood drawn to check for gestational diabetes. So hoping that all is well. I haven't had any indicators, but I guess you never know! 

Oh, also I realized I never told you guys...I'm super excited because my sister called me on the day before Christmas Eve and she is pregnant!!! She has a 3 1/2 year old little girl and lives a bit under an hour from here, and I am just super psyched that my little Theo will get to grow up with a cousin so close in age and geography to him. Also I'm excited to share the experience of pregnancy with her. The first time around she was not in as stable of a situation, so while of course I was excited, I was also a bit nervous. Not anything bad, she just has a much better job now and she and her boyfriend (father of both) are much more established and comfortable in their relationship. 

Sorry I am not responding to every single person...only if I have something to contribute. Just know I read your posts and I care! I just know if I only respond when I have time to scroll back through and say something to everyone, I will just never do it! 

Oh, I'm having breakfast with my good friends who are throwing me a baby shower tomorrow...excited about that! We are going to decide on a date! :) I was originally just going to do a "build baby's library" shower and only ask people to bring books rather than gifts, but now that I have decided to use cloth diapers, I may just register for diapers and a few select items. I just don't want people buying me a bunch of stuff...or feeling obligated to purchase big ticket items.


----------



## Christina86

No she didn't say anything. which is fine bc I was in a rush anyway. 

I set up an apt for a massage for the end of the month. I'm hoping it helps. Spoke with ob nurse today and it was suggested to try and help my pain! 

Welcome Abigail.

Sarah that library idea is awesome! 

I read all the other posts but I'm on my phone so I'll respond when I get home.


----------



## northern_me

Massage was recommended to me too Christina but I don't think it's going to solve my problem. I think my SI joint needs to be actually put back into place. When I'm lying in bed and have to turn over, there's times where I'm literally worried that something is going to snap and break because there is definitely something not in the right place.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies. 

Welcome abagail!

Good to see you Sara, I think the shower sounds fun. I want to do a bring a book instead of a card thing at mine. 

Northern I'm so sorry about your pain. I bet the Chiro can help at least a little. I see one in a little over a week and can't wait. 

I certainly overdid it today at work. I've got to stop doing that. I helped clean up several patients who were big and fighting us and after that my whole pelvis hurt, felt like it was splitting part! People kept saying I was pale so I wasn't hiding the pain well. Can't believe I have to work for at least another 13 weeks!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome abigail! I missed your post earlier. I asking have a dd and expecting a boy this time.


----------



## sharnw

Hi Abagail :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome Abigail! Anyone is welcome to join. :)

My yoga instructor was so-so. I'd actually had her one time before when she subbed for my last instructor on a day when she was out. I never did get to talk to her because she was kind of late showing up..as in, she showed up 1 minute before the class was supposed to start. But she started fast! She just rolled out her mat and started right away. It was a good workout overall, but I am thinking she is fairly new to teaching yoga as she offered no modifications. I am thinking the other people aren't very fond of her because there weren't that many people in the class. Most classes are jam-packed in January. The last yoga classes I went to were literally filled up. And something I do know about a lot of the people who regularly attend classes is that they do not bother going if they don't like the instructor. I doubt she has ever been pregnant (not that I have asked), but she didn't seem to think twice about telling all of us to lie flat on our stomachs and not offering me an alternative. Thankfully, I can modify for myself. But for someone who might not have been doing yoga as long, that could be frustrating. But really I don't mind so much. Everyone has to start somewhere! If I get a chance to talk to her, I could ask her to offer some modifications.

Sarah- Congratulations on your sister's pregnancy! That's fun and exciting! I can understand not responding to everyone. I try to respond if I have something to say. But if several other people have already responded and said what I would say or if I really just have nothing to say, I just don't respond sometimes. 

Maggz- I am glad you enjoyed your hypnobirthing class and that your DH is on board and supportive. That is so great!

Northern- I don't really feel like this pregnancy is out of control, but sometimes I feel myself going back and forth as to whether I have a long way to go or almost no time at all! Some days I'm thinking, "Oh boy, another 2.5-3 months of this left" and other days thinking, "I have so much to do and only 12 weeks!" I was folding clothes yesterday and scanning the room and I was suddenly overwhelmed with all I have to do before this baby arrives as far as cleaning up and organizing goes. But I also know that I basically have a good 2 months to do it, and if I do a little bit every day, it will get done in time.

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## northern_me

Went to the chiropractor and I don't know why I didn't do it sooner. My SI joint was dislodged and immobile. He said my hip was like a piece of 2x4 trying to compensate for it. He popped it back in and I feel like someone just gave me a hip replacement for 50 bucks.


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok. Baby has been moving no stop all day it is quite exhausting although awesome at the same time! I weighed myself today and wished I hadnt &#128542; I have put on 17lbs already and I only put on a total of 20lbs with DS &#128542;. I put it down to not exercising as much as I did with DS and eating crap over Christmas. I have just ordered some plain almonds from eBay to carry around with me when I get the munchies. I want to really make an effort to lose weight after this baby - before I got pregnant again I was enjoying getting fitter but as soon as I got pregnant I was just so exhausted it went by the wayside. Anyway there isn't lot I can about it at the moment other than try to eat as healthily as possible and stop using pregnancy as an excuse to eat whatever I feel like! We are having our new kitchen next week so won't be able to get in there to stuff my face anyway lol &#128540;

Maggz - I also want to try a water birth this time and was so excited to see they have a birthing pool at my mlc and also at the dgh. Fingers crossed no one else is using it when the time comes!

Northern - that is amazing that he clicked your hip back in. We have a friend who broke his back a few years ago and every so often goes to see his chiropractor to get his back clicked back in.

Abigail - welcome to the group!

Dini - try not to overdo it too much, do your colleagues show much consideration for you since you are pregnant? My colleagues won't let me do anything!x

Rebecca - I used to go to aerobics regularly before DS and January would always be absolutely rammed full of people. I also attended yoga a couple of times. I wish I could go and do classes but with the combination of OH doing shifts, my work and the location we live in it just isn't possible at the moment. I will try and do something at home when bubba is born though. 

Sarah - congratulations to your sister that must be lovely having someone so close to to you having a baby too &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm glad you have got some relief Northern :flower:

It is really hard to keep up and post on my phone - but I am reading honestly.

26 weeks today and I've started watching buggies on eBay, I'm not buying new as we have a double buggy and I mainly want the base to put a car seat on for preschool/school run.

Got car seat in the sale (maxi cosi cabriofix in black) for £80 - think that is good?

New moses basket bedding and matress as we are borrowing the moses basket from my Brother and SIL - they have our moses basket stand!

Oh and I got a new changing mat too. 

Looking at buying some nice new muslin squares and reusable wipes soon, stalking ebay at the moment.

Clothes wise baby is sorted with me having all girls :rofl:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- OMG! That sounds awful! I'm so glad the chiropractor put things back into place. I think you said you felt like it was popped out or something like that. That just sounds excruciating.

Stripeycat- I have been snacking on plain almonds and they have been a snack lifesaver. All I need is a small handful to feel like my hunger is satisfied. I truly think it's the perfect snack. Plus, it's super healthy and has good protein.

Amelie- I think that sounds like a great deal for that carseat.


----------



## northern_me

My coworkers are just the best. They took me out to lunch today and gave me this laundry basket filled with crib sheets, receiving blankets, towels, breast pads, stuff for my hospital bag, onesies, a Scentsy bear (if any of you know what they are!), Ivory Snow detergent and a ton of other stuff. They even threw in a $100 mastercard. I was NOT expecting that!! Super excited!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern your colleagues are wonderful! And such good news that the chiropractor could help. 

Rebecca sorry the yoga instructor wasn't so great. I would've been screwed in the class cos I know pretty much nothing! 

Stripey I know exactly what you mean about the weight gain! I've only put on 4kg so far but because I was 3kg heavier than when I fell pregnant with dd I feel huge! I keep trying to remind myself that this baby is bigger. I have lots of work to do after I give birth! 

I finally got a bit of good news! It's very small compared to everything else going on but every bit of good news helps! I have been saving every month since August to cover the excess on my insurance. And yesterday I discovered that the excess is half of what I thought it was! So I already have enough and some extra! Although I still need to save for the potential NICU stay I think I'm going to use a little to buy the remaining baby stuff I need and also a cupboard I've had my eye on for a while. Yay!


----------



## Christina86

Northern- glad you are getting some relief!! And your co workers sound awesome 

Bean- good news is always good =] even if it's small! 

I forgot who posted it. But about weight gain. At my last ob appt I was 197. Today when I went to my reg doctor I was 206. 8 pounds is good but idk if it is that good in that short of time. Dec 23rd to now? I'm still down though. I started at 215. 

I am now on some antibiotics. I feel like crap. I kept telling Myself that the runny nose was normal for pregnancy bc that's what I had been told. But recently it has been bad. Turns out I have sinusitis. I also have bronchitis. I can't wait to sleep tomorrow. I'm doing a home health visit now and I just want to sleep


----------



## northern_me

Hope you feel better soon. There is nothing worse than being sick when you are so limited on what you can take for it.


----------



## Perplexed

My pains from the other day kept going on. They weren't severe but definitely took my breath away. It scared me because they would come and go, mostly on my lower pelvis and lower back. All day long yesterday. I tried drinking more water and laying down...no change. So i called l&d and they told me to come in. Had the monitors on for an hour or so and they determined that I'm not in labor and I came home. I'm glad no one made me feel stupid for coming in. But I do wish I knew what the pains are! They woke me up several times in the night both nights.

My mom, grandmother and aunts are scared and decided that I'm going on bed rest for a few weeks. I think in the end I'll discover it's all due to baby's position. I'm exhausted but I don't think I can lay in bed for that long. I wish I hadnt told anyone now they're too worried!


----------



## Dini

Northern that is wonderful news about the chiropractor visit! So glad you went! Also that was so very sweet of your coworkers. And I love Scentsy!

Perplexed I'm happy you weren't in labor, but I do hope your pain eases soon. 

Amelie it sounds like you are getting it all squared away!

Christina I hope you feel better soon. I know how awful that is to be sick. I'm going on three weeks and I still have the sinus issue and a cough but it does get better!

Good to see you stripey! And yes my coworkers are great most of the time but I push myself too hard. The job is so demanding and for some reason we are getting A LOT of very obese patients. Like an 300-450lbs and that doesn't make life easy on us! I work tomorrow and I'm going to try to go easy. 

I don't feel very good tonight, my stomach is upset, I had a greasy meal for lunch because I gave in to a craving and it's still bothering me. I ate crackers and some baked apples for dinner but now I feel worse. I hope I can sleep tonight. I also know what you mean about the weight gain. I've gained 18lbs so far and I know it's okay but I'm a big girl anyway and I just don't want to gain a ton that it makes it harder to lose. 

I also want a water birth or to at least labor in the tub and we have them at the hospital I'm using but I have to make sure they don't have a stupid weight limit because some do :(


----------



## ssjad

Northern, awesome about your back!
Perplexed, I've had babies close together too (as I'm doing this time too) and the pains and BH are definitely worse when pregnant so soon after another baby. I like to be positive about it... my body is ready well practised and surely it makes labour easier!!

Well, despite thinking this is going to be my last baby, I have to admit to being clucky for another one after this... is anyone else? I've said no more babies after I'm 40 and that's next year, so I'd have to pop it out fast.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Perplexed - my BHs with DD2 and this time really hurt!

Best to get checked though x


----------



## Scottish

Northern glad you got some relief! That's a lovely gift my work got me something similar when I left for maternity last pregnancy. Not expecting anything this time as I work all over now so not been in my old work since September lol they do t know I pregnant again yet. 

Amelie I really want the oyster max tandem but it's £530 brand new and I was gonna buy but having second thoughts and stalkin. eBay for 2nd hand now as Gonna try baby wearing as well (maybe lol) bet I end up buying it new though haha. Apart from double pram I don't need anything else which is a big buy as have all I need from my ds :D

Hi everyone else :wave: I have read through all comments and glad you doing well x


----------



## sharnw

Christina86 said:


> Northern- glad you are getting some relief!! And your co workers sound awesome
> 
> Bean- good news is always good =] even if it's small!
> 
> I forgot who posted it. But about weight gain. At my last ob appt I was 197. Today when I went to my reg doctor I was 206. 8 pounds is good but idk if it is that good in that short of time. Dec 23rd to now? I'm still down though. I started at 215.
> 
> I am now on some antibiotics. I feel like crap. I kept telling Myself that the runny nose was normal for pregnancy bc that's what I had been told. But recently it has been bad. Turns out I have sinusitis. I also have bronchitis. I can't wait to sleep tomorrow. I'm doing a home health visit now and I just want to sleep

Hope it clears up soon.
I have the rhinitis.
Itchy nose, sneezing, blocked nose, runny nose, watery eyes since 8 weeks. Aghh annoying lol.


----------



## northern_me

Ugh I feel terrible for you ladies that are sick!!

Scottish, yikes that is pricey for a travel system! Mine isn't a double stroller but I got the Britax B Agile system for a freaking steal from Babies R Us. It was on sale and I had a 15% off code because they screwed up DD's Easy Bake Oven, haha! Got it for 269 plus tax. Just checked and its currently $459.99 CAD plus tax. I feel like I've done exceptionally well with getting deals on great baby gear.


----------



## stripeycat5

I have done well with the bargain hunting too. Got the Icandy Apple to Pear second hand for £166 and the car seat and isofix base brand new for £70. I do have a lot of newborn stuff left over from ds so can use a lot of that as it isn't gender specific. 

My Aunty came in to my work today and gave me an awesome t-shirt I will try and upload the photo &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Scottish

Great pic stripeycat and I love the top :D that's a fab price for an icandy! I was looking at the tandem ones and they £800 to £1000 brand new


Northern I know that it's a lot. I am so fussy and this is the only double I like lol hopefully I can picked one up second hand !


----------



## maggz

northern what amazing coworkers you have, that was so sweet of them! And wow that chiro visit sounds wonderful and scary hahaha. Are you gonna see him more often?

scottish that is a lot! I hope you can find it second hand. 

Christina and sharnw and Dini get better soon :hugs:

re: weight I'm fluctuating a bit, I was up 8lbs but then dropped 3 again so I don't know what's going on there haha. I'm not too worried I would just like to keep it under 20lbs which, if I say 1lb each week from here on out should be able to stick to. 

Do you guys think they would let me rent a pool and bring it into the hospital room?

Amelie you are on fire girl! Good for you :thumbup: 

Rebecca maybe like you said, the new instructor is just inexperienced and hasn't gotten a lot of feedback yet? I'm sure she's like pointers like you asking for modifications. I'm starting prenatal yoga next week, I'm so excited! That along with me getting Dr Scholls inserts for my work shoes I hope will help my back. 

This week marks 3rd trimester for me! The baby seems to like it although he also likes poking his foot (or what we think is his foot) at my bellybutton. It's quite precious.


----------



## maggz

Oh and here's my 26 week bump from last week. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1940.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I start my pregnancy yoga tomorrow, I did it with DD1 and DD2 and loved it.

I got weighed at the hospital and am 8lb up but only 2.5lb of that between 16-25 weeks. I always gain weight - despite sickness in 1st tri - it is like my body knows the GD diet is coming!


----------



## Christina86

I really need to start eating healthier. I keep giving into my cravings of chips, chocolate and other candy and at the moment I feel like that's all I eat. I mean I have fruit and veggies but it's become rare. But the junk food just sounds so good!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

ssjad- I'm pretty sure I'm done after this one. ;) At first, I was hoping my husband would be open to one more baby after this (because he said he didn't want more than 2). But lately I've been feeling like 2 is enough.

Stripeycat- That is a cute top! Looking great!

Perplexed- I am glad that you weren't in labor. I'm sure it is very frustrating to not know what those pains were. My BH have hurt like no other this time. Also maybe the baby has been lying on a nerve causing some pain? Either way, good to know it isn't labor.

Maggz- Congratulations on starting 3rd trimester! Also, great bump picture. You look fantastic!

I woke up today having difficulty walking on my left leg. But I spent the majority of the night sleeping on my left side because I couldn't get comfortable on my right side. And I think I may have laid on a nerve or something for too long. I was worried about it at first, but it has since gone away as I've been moving around today.
We took our son to see Paddington Bear as his first ever movie in the theaters. He was so excited and loved it! Holly was going bananas during the previews because they were kind of loud. My son was actually sitting with his hood up and his hands over his ears asking us if we could turn the volume down during the previews. lol But thankfully the actual movie wasn't as loud.


----------



## sarahok

Aww...love the pictures! Stripeycat...you made me smile with your great smile, and that shirt is hilarious! Maggz, you are looking fabulous! Love that bump! I think it's about the same size as mine! :)

Sorry to you ladies who are sick! I had the nasties 2 weeks ago, and it was just awful. I definitely feel for you!

So my husband came home in an awful mood from work yesterday. I had been in a fine mood, and he didn't necessarily take it out on me. Like he wasn't argumentative or rude to me, just gripey about work and cranky, especially after watching our hometown NBA team lose. He is pretty self aware and said a few times that he knew he needed to adjust his attitude and try not to bring work home with him. Then he kept asking me if something was wrong, so I listed off all the various pregnancy discomforts I was dealing with at the moment, and he stopped bitching. Anyway I'm mentioning it because I feel like it really affected me more than usual. I have been in a negative mood all day today, and am wondering if you guys have dealt with your hormones affecting you like this. Like it just is easy to go into a funk and hard to get out of it. I totally understand rationally that he has a very high stress job. As a cardiologist, it should frustrate him when he deals with incompetence...that means people's lives are at risk! And even though I told him (and in my logical mind totally feel) that everyone has bad days and don't worry about it...I'm here to support you, it's like there's this darkness in my mood that's hard to shake where I would normally just brush it off. Okay, I'm sorry to sound gripey...I really have nothing to complain about, and I'm not trying to complain. Just trying to understand if this is normal hormonal fluctuations that you guys are dealing with as well...


----------



## Beanonorder

Ssjad I'm done after this. I always wanted two kids and I ended up having to convince dh to have a second. Even if I could convince him to have a third I don't think I could go through the stress of the ABO incompatibility again. There is a tiny part of me that wants another girl but I think that's mostly cos I'm not sure what a boy will be like! 

Perplexed I'm so glad you weren't in labour. My bh have also been painful at times but not as bad as what you've been experiencing. 

Maggz you look great! 

Stripey that shirt is awesome! 

Sarah I find it so easy to get down and not so easy to get out of it. I do think the hormones are to blame. Sorry you feel that way! Big hugs. 

One of the best things about living in China is that I am able to get some fantastic deals on things. Obviously I have to be careful about fakes. But for example I found Carters long sleeve onsies for a dollar each. They're adorable. I didn't get them because I know both grannies are going overboard with clothes. My changing table is costing around $25 brand new. Bath and stand $7. Pretty good I think. 

Today I have to take dd for shots and then go for the first aid course this afternoon. Busy day...


----------



## northern_me

sarahok said:


> Aww...love the pictures! Stripeycat...you made me smile with your great smile, and that shirt is hilarious! Maggz, you are looking fabulous! Love that bump! I think it's about the same size as mine! :)
> 
> Sorry to you ladies who are sick! I had the nasties 2 weeks ago, and it was just awful. I definitely feel for you!
> 
> So my husband came home in an awful mood from work yesterday. I had been in a fine mood, and he didn't necessarily take it out on me. Like he wasn't argumentative or rude to me, just gripey about work and cranky, especially after watching our hometown NBA team lose. He is pretty self aware and said a few times that he knew he needed to adjust his attitude and try not to bring work home with him. Then he kept asking me if something was wrong, so I listed off all the various pregnancy discomforts I was dealing with at the moment, and he stopped bitching. Anyway I'm mentioning it because I feel like it really affected me more than usual. I have been in a negative mood all day today, and am wondering if you guys have dealt with your hormones affecting you like this. Like it just is easy to go into a funk and hard to get out of it. I totally understand rationally that he has a very high stress job. As a cardiologist, it should frustrate him when he deals with incompetence...that means people's lives are at risk! And even though I told him (and in my logical mind totally feel) that everyone has bad days and don't worry about it...I'm here to support you, it's like there's this darkness in my mood that's hard to shake where I would normally just brush it off. Okay, I'm sorry to sound gripey...I really have nothing to complain about, and I'm not trying to complain. Just trying to understand if this is normal hormonal fluctuations that you guys are dealing with as well...

I get it. I keep slipping in and out of this. I'm currently in it! It's not so much griping, it's just that other people bother you more. I'm having a hard time detaching from my job mentally and it makes me really contrary. One second I'm happy that I don't have to deal with a job I wasn't happy at for various reasons, to feeling guilty for not working right now, even though I was put off. I am so contrary towards everyone and everything bothers me. I went into our room earlier and OH had all his dirty clothes put on TOP of the hamper and I just about lost my mind, haha.


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'm glad I'm not in labor either! It probably was bh on the next level or baby's position. I've had bh quite early both pregnancies and it didn't feel the same...but his position probably had something to do with it.

Stripeycat: your pic is so cute! That shirt is adorable and your smile is awesome! 

Maggz: your pump is so cute!

Northern: I'm glad your trip to the chiropractor helped! That's such great news!

Sara: I understand what you mean. I also feel it affects me if dh is in a bad mood and I don't know why. It doesn't affect me more than normal but it's always affected me.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Is anyone else's baby so active that it makes you feel sick? I love that she is moving and know she is healthy. But lately, I have to lie down when she is awake because it's kind of like sea sickness.


----------



## Christina86

RebeccaR19 said:


> Is anyone else's baby so active that it makes you feel sick? I love that she is moving and know she is healthy. But lately, I have to lie down when she is awake because it's kind of like sea sickness.

Sea sickness is a good way of putting it. I get that way if baby is extremely active and the movement is really low. I find myself grabbing my stomach and laying down or switching positions. Movements up high even if they are really strong don't give me that feeling. 

Though lately the baby has been all over. Kicks low down. Then high up. To the middle. Back high. Low down. I caught some on a short video today and my stomach looked like a mini roller coaster. =|


----------



## AmeliePoulain

This baby makes my tummy feel like a washing machine, it feels like my insides are being reorganised!

My BHs this time stop me from walking and feel like I'm being crushed. I'm really scared of irritable uterus again...

Snowing a little here today, hopefully it stops.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm really pleased there's sip many active babies. I've had a couple of times I've felt a bit queasy from movements low, but not often.
If anything, I'm constantly worried about lack of movements. I try every trick I can think of to get them moving and nothing works...then just when I fear the worst, they kick. My kicks aren't often strong and I spend most days worrying. 
Any sure fire tricks for guaranteed movement please?


----------



## Christina86

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate being woken up at 4:15am to a swift kick (or punch) to the bladder? I don't mind getting woken up... But I almost didn't make it to the bathroom!!


----------



## northern_me

Ice cold water gets mine moving!


----------



## northern_me

30 weeks today and I am FREAKING! I feel so unprepared and I have no idea how I'm going to manage two kids. It's been just two(and three) of us for the past 6 years. This is like being a mom again for the first time.


----------



## Perplexed

My baby's movements haven't made me sick but I'm feeling them a lot more now. I think movements started later than they did with dd but feeling them more. 

Northern: happy 30 weeks. I am kinda anxious too but for slightly different reasons.


----------



## maggz

One day I freaked cause I hadn't felt him move, he started right up when I used the doppler. Other than that on instance, he just moves all.the.time! It's pretty awesome cause DH is able to feel it so much and it really makes him bond with the baby more. 
Pretty sure he's getting the hiccups now occasionally :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

GreyGirl- I don't really have any tricks that get the baby moving. I did notice that sometimes if I am very busy and active and then I just lie down, she starts moving a lot like she is telling me thank you for resting. I think I feel this baby so much because she is facing the front. My son faced my back and I didn't feel him that much. I had to do kick counts with him a lot.

Sarah- I think feeling that way is very normal because of all these hormones. I get like that from time to time. I sort of go in and out of it. Last weekend, I felt like that all weekend. This weekend, I have been in a fantastic mood. I also think the weather has something to do with it.

Northern- Congrats on 30 weeks! 

Amelie- What exactly is irritable uterus? It was mentioned when my cousin felt like she was about to go into labor early, but I didn't understand what that meant.

Thankfully, she is still pregnant. She reached 39 weeks today. I know she is definitely ready for the baby, but this is so great for the baby and for her! She looks like she has run out of room though, so I don't think the baby will stay in much longer. :)

My husband's cousin's gf is scheduled for a c-section on January 23rd. I think that the contractions she seemed to be having were just BH causing her pain. As of Thursday, she still wasn't dilated or anything. I am pretty sure the baby will be here on her scheduled c-section.

We're back to talking about middle names again and still haven't found on where we can say "that's it!" But I told my husband I need a name that means strong because she kicked so hard she shook the whole couch.


----------



## maggz

Sarah, sorry I completely forgot to reply to you... But yeah I can see how his mood would affect you a lot. So many things can play into how my mood changes. It's hard not to bring work home with you, especially when you work in a high stress environment like he does. So, what I'm trying to say is I understand and I would probably react similarly if I were you. Can you try to cheer him up at all, offer him to rub his shoulders while you unwind over some TV shows or do something sweet so his mood lightens? That's what I try to do and it seems to help (sometimes) when work is stressful for my DH. Also, and I know this is cheesy and totally fifties (and I'm not sure if you work?) but it's SO nice to come home to a meal and/or a freshly cleaned house. Somehow it lightens my mood to have stuff done, and DH becomes happy too.


----------



## northern_me

I have got to stop going to hockey games. I figured it was a good option to get out of the house because you just sit down the whole time. I forgot how torturous the very short walk to the car is in this bitter freaking cold! I haven't fallen into the Canada Goose jacket thing yet (they wear them in the arctic and much Northern part of the provinces mostly but it's becoming quite the trend), but I am seriously regretting not buying one with the cold we are having. 

Brrrrrrr!!! It's *only* -26C right now (I can't believe I just said that) but it feels soooo much colder than that. I am so glad we have a fireplace!!


----------



## Christina86

26 weeks! Last week of second trimester. What an odd thought.


----------



## maggz

Seriously though... -26C? Fuuuuuuck that's cold.


----------



## Beanonorder

maggz said:


> Seriously though... -26C? Fuuuuuuck that's cold.

I completely agree! I moan when we start the day at 1C!!


----------



## Christina86

I'm not used to seeing things in c. I shivered seeing -26c then converted it. It came up -14f. I suddenly went I could handle that, we've had worse this winter. But seriously as my husband says... Anything where we owe degrees is just too cold!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Hey everyone. Sorry I never get on here much. Just wanted to update you all on me. Iv had a really bad week and long story sort I was admitted to hospital due to really bad pains in shoulder, chest and back and they were worried I had a blood clot but I don't. My lung in deflated and had fluid round it and has a infection. This is the worst pain I have ever been in :-( I'm home now with a bag full of meds and should hopefully be better in a week! Baby is doing great so hopefully all the scans/x rays and meds haven't effected him too much xxx


----------



## Perplexed

Aww kristy I'm so glad to hear from you. I'm sorry you've had a bad week and hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

My dd is sick and I'm apparently catching a variation of whatever she has. She's had such a bad fever last night and I've been so worried having nightmares whenever I fall asleep out of worry. 

A few months ago her pediatrician tried to convince me that the influenza vaccination is very important. I refused as I don't see the point. Everyone I know that takes the flu vaccine has the flu the same amount of times as everyone I know that doesn't. So in my mind I don't see a need to have it as the results are the same. If she ends up catching the flu frequently in the future I would revisit the decision, but as of that time I saw no point. I wasn't convinced with the arguments he was making "all other countries do it so we should too!" I feel that kind of argument belittles my brain honestly. He didn't want to say anything else and just said we can talk about it again next September and penciled it in for September. He had ample opportunity to discuss the pros/cons but he just didn't want to do that.

Last week dd was scheduled for her hepatitis a and mcv4 vaccinations. I had an appointment on the same day at the clinic next door. We arrived a bit late but my mom was with me so she took dd while I went to my appointment. But I should have just gone in with her. My mom didn't know of my decision regarding the influenza vaccine. He took the chance that I wasn't there with my mom and brought up the issue again. He brought it up like there was an outbreak going on and that she could get seriously ill. My mom just thought it was part of dd's regular vaccinations and wssny sure why he was bringing it up like that and said ok. 

I don't know if he was really trying to be sneaky or what, but either way...it's starting to feel to me that he just has to sell this many flu vaccines/period of time. I should have told my mom but I didn't expect he'd do this. Whether I'm right or wrong to decline the vaccine no one else has the right to overstep their boundaries on what gets given to my child. I guess we have to find a new pediatrician now :/

Edit: it's not that I think my dd is sick bc of the vaccine. The two things are unrelated.


----------



## ssjad

-26? And here I was whinging today that it's 24ºC! I had the heater on, it was so cold. But then it's summer here so I have higher expectations. But I could NOT live in a place that got so cold!! How do you breastfeed without getting frostbite on your nipples??:O

Kirsty, I'm sorry you've been so sick... hope you're feeling better very fast!!

Perplexed, what an awful thing for your dr to do! I can't believe it!! I'd be talking to him about that...


----------



## counting

Hope you recover quickly Kristy! That sounds terrible, but I am sure baby is ok.

Northern, it's been cold here too, and my son doesn't like wearing mittens so we have basically be cooped up in the house 24/7 and both me and him are getting cabin fever. On the warmer days it is just too icy to attempt going out. So I feel your pain. 

29 weeks today!77 days left to go. 8 weeks until term, and 9 weeks until the point I gave birth to my (oldest...Will I ever get used to that?!) son. The gravity of this hit me. He is going to be here so, so soon. I will get to snuggle his little newborn body and kiss his little fingers and toes. I have been thinking a lot about what it will look like having a newborn again. My toddler is so big and tough now. What it will be like to nurse a newborn again (toddlers just help themselves, newborns need cradling and learning), sleep with a newborn (Tiny newborn breaths against your chest!, rather than toddler kicks and climbing you like a giant jungle gym), and to wear a newborn(So fragile and they just snuggle into a little warm ball against you. Toddlers climb on themselves, chatting and bouncing.). I am so excited and anxious to experience it all over again. 

With everything coming so fast, I feel like I should be doing SOMETHING to prepare!

Heartburn has been a huge PITA. Well heartburn, acid reflux and no appetite. Got a prescription but it doesn't seem to be helping a whole lot. I also have pregnancy insomnia- yay, lol. Baby boy is super active and happy though, which is what matters. My doctor told me to stop freaking out about my blood pressure (I've been worrying it will go up again like last pregnancy, which is scary). Basically he said I can't control it- it depends on the placenta and nothing I do or don't do will change his placenta if it is going to cause issues, they are watching me closely, and stress helps nothing. Trying to actually take that advice!

I am actually legitimately so excited to meet my son. Less excited about the fact that I start back to work on the 2nd. I'm pretty worried about that. My coming back from my leave early displaces the lady who was filling on for me(she may be pissed) and just overall pretty concerned, about getting enough hours in, dealing with my boss(I had to go to the union against her about my breastfeeding rights when I returned from maternity leave with my son so did not part on excellent terms), handling work so pregnant, leaving my toddler, etc. I'm sure it will be fine, but I can not help but worry :dohh:


----------



## northern_me

Christina86 said:


> I'm not used to seeing things in c. I shivered seeing -26c then converted it. It came up -14f. I suddenly went I could handle that, we've had worse this winter. But seriously as my husband says... Anything where we owe degrees is just too cold!!

It's been colder than that here too, parts of the province have been shut down due to extreme cold warnings. That's why I said *only* -26! I luckily didn't have to walk anywhere in that, though. Last winter was a lot colder but we didn't go anywhere, haha! It was like -35 to -40 with the windchill all last January and then we kept losing power for extended periods of time. Brutal, brutal, brutal.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- That sounds very frustrating, but I kind of know how you feel. I feel exactly the same way you do about the flu vaccine. I have watched so many people get it and they always end up very sick during flu season. Meanwhile, I've never gotten the flu. My son has gotten it once, and he recovered quickly. I have not seen his pediatrician since his check-up this summer, so I don't know what she would say. But it's my midwives who keep trying to push me to get the vaccine. My first one just kept talking about it every time. And I tried to dodge it because I didn't feel like explaining to her that I did not intend to get it. But up until my last visit, I've been told how important it is to get the vaccine and I was given a referral to go get it. I'm still not going to do it. Everyone has a right to accept or reject these things, and I feel it should just be left that way. I know plenty of people who get the shot and swear by it. But I don't want to be judged or critiqued for not getting it--it's my choice and my right.

Counting- Good luck on going back to work! I hope it ends up going smoothly for you. 

Kirsty- Wow! That sounds awful. I am so glad that your baby is doing great! What wonderful news. :) I wish you a speedy recovery!

Sorry to those of you dealing with extreme cold temperatures. The temperature just fluctuates here all of the time. When we were up visiting my family, it was pretty cold there. I found myself not wanting to leave the house very often. I told my neighbor about it down here and she (only being in the south) said that it's been cold here too. And I tried to explain to her that it is not cold here like it is up north and she said, "It's been 32 here." And I said, "Yeah, it's in the teens and below there!" I'll take 32. It's actually tolerable. But the problem with the weather down here is that it is not consistent. One day it is 60 degrees and the next it is 30 all day. We just always have all of our clothes out and ready. haha One day bundled up and the next in just long sleeves...my husband has even worn shorts on some of the warmer days!

I can't exactly tell how Holly is positioned based on her movements. I am trying to feel for certain things, but I'm thinking she is getting so tucked up in there that it is hard to distinguish. But I am constantly feeling side to side movements from the left to the right when she moves. Occasionally I feel a tiny poke up top and one down low. So, I'm thinking maybe she is transverse now? I can't imagine her still being breech and being able to move my belly side to side. My belly has also flattened out some and looks wider. 
She seems to be very aware of the outside world as well! When I sing to her, she starts moving. When she hears my husband's voice she shifts in his direction. My son also gets close to my belly and sings to her and she will shift her position. The sweetest thing has happened lately where I put my hand on my belly and I feel her sort of "snuggling" into it. It's almost as if I'm holding her from the outside! I'd love it if it stayed like this for awhile. :)


----------



## Christina86

I feel like I popped a little overnight! For some reason today I feel huge. I'm also sore. Like not completely painful sore but more of a everything feels like it's stretching a lot sore. I feel it all around my bump. 

Im also trying to figure out what position the baby is in. I usually feel a lot of movement now right to left. But then I still get strong movement really low and now I'm getting it up really high-- like wayyy above my belly button. 

I can see the movement but bc of extra padding and the ap I only see my stomach moving up and down. My bump isn't completly hard yet either and still flattens out a bit when I lay down. Maybe I'll notice a foot or elbow when I get bigger than I am now. As weird as it may be I think it would be kind of cool to see. Lol.


----------



## Scottish

Kirsty get well soon :hugs:

Wow northern that is what you call freezing!!!! Wow ! How hot in summer does it get there?


Regarding the flu vaccine, it is impossible for it to give you the flu and the reason you will hear story's of people getting the flu after having it is because the flu vaccine gets made with only certain strains of the flu In it and they predict what strains will be present that year so its possible they have the flu as they caught a strain of flu not in vaccine. That's why they not 100% but better to be protected than not!


----------



## Eidson23

Sorry I've been MIA ladies but I do read all the posts just haven't been very verbal! Everything is going great. Baby boy is an active little guy! Symptoms include disprupted sleep, swelling at the end of the day, pretty bad carpel tunnel which she never had before, and peeing every 5 minutes lol.

I'm gonna need to see more bump pics! My wife is almost 29 weeks and looks amazing. Also to touch on the flu vaccine, they are made every year using only the 4 most common strains from the previous year, so out of tons is strains it only contains 4 so if you're getting the flu after getting a vaccine you have awful luck and picked up a less common strain :) hope everyone is doing okay! Our little ones will start popping in just a couple months and I'm way too excited to start seeing those little angels. We still have a ton of preparing to do, have only bought a few things and it's a little overwhelming but there's still time lol.


----------



## Scottish

Glad all is well eidson and good to hear from you!


----------



## northern_me

Scottish, we get about four weeks of 30-ishC from mid July-mid August, before that it's usually about 18c-22C and after that hovers around 22-26 until September.


----------



## Scottish

Wow so quite warm in summer :) one extreme to another lol rarely does it get to 30c here In Scotland, usually it's roughly 16-25c in summer months and winter can go freezing. Coldest I remember is -20 which was 4 years ago just now it's -1 to 2c here. Wish we got decent heat in summer.


----------



## northern_me

Have any of you used evening primrose oil or intend to use it? I'm researching the foley induction more for a VBAC and I need to make sure that my cervix is favourable by 38 weeks. I wasn't going to go ahead with that but the more I research the more I would rather that than the repeat c-section. 

Evening primrose isn't a thing that is recommended here, or even talked about. I live in a OB world, with midwives unable to practice here, so things like this are normally shot down. When would you advise taking it and by which method?


----------



## Scottish

Northern I took the epo capsules orally last time and drank raspberry leaf tea. I think the epo is more effective vaginally though but I didn't want to do that lol. 
Here's a very useful link on them and when to start using them 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yes I used EPO before both my inductions - orally and vaginally. 

Sadly it didn't make any difference for me at all - my cervix was really unfavourable with DD1 (not surprising, 1st baby at 38ish weeks) and DD2 I was still posterior, firm and only 1cm dilated at 39+5.

I'll no doubt try it again though.

Will they give you stretch and sweeps before any type of induction? I had 2 before DD2 and I will request the same again if I have a scheduled induction date pre 40 weeks.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hi Eidson! It's good to see you! It is very hard to believe that these babies will be showing up in just a few short months.
Most of the time I feel like I am in complete denial! lol
How does your wife feel? I'm sure that carpel tunnel is frustrating in addition to the other 3rd trimester symptoms.
I am so tired of peeing at this point! lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Although I am on the brink of 3rd tri I really don't think I feel 'proper' 3rd tri or 'heavily' pregnant until 35+ weeks.

I guess when I'm not working it'll feel more real.


----------



## northern_me

AmeliePoulain said:


> Yes I used EPO before both my inductions - orally and vaginally.
> 
> Sadly it didn't make any difference for me at all - my cervix was really unfavourable with DD1 (not surprising, 1st baby at 38ish weeks) and DD2 I was still posterior, firm and only 1cm dilated at 39+5.
> 
> I'll no doubt try it again though.
> 
> Will they give you stretch and sweeps before any type of induction? I had 2 before DD2 and I will request the same again if I have a scheduled induction date pre 40 weeks.

I think I'm going to approach her on Tuesday with this plan: evening primrose oil to try to soften, with tons of walking beforehand to get things as good as I can. I think she would agree to a sweep if it's favourable, and then the foley balloon, waters breaking and then I've read that you can have low-dose pitocin for a VBAC but not sure if she will agree to that.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

With DD2 just my waters being broken at 1cm sent me into labour, so fingers crossed - it does sometimes work!

In the UK they are quite strict on sweeps but as I was due to be induced at 39+5 the hospital were happy to sign it off and let my community try it.

My first sweep was quite rough and I bled a little after and lost a lot of plug. The 2nd one was a different midwife and it definitely wasn't uncomfortable enough to do any good!


----------



## northern_me

I never had a sweep last time so don't know how effective they actually are. 

They're pretty liberal with the sweeps around here though. Everyone seems to get them no problem and from 37+ weeks.


----------



## counting

Had a sweep in hospital on day 4(?) of my cervadil induction. It was super painful, and caused me to have strong back to back contractions all night. Unfortunately they were totally unproductive, and the night nurse told me that they usually just cause an irritable uterus. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## counting

Just to note, I'd have the sweep again though, if I thought it would help me avoid oxytocin and a full induction.


----------



## northern_me

Would you try the foley? I don't think its a last resort, just not as commonly used as they seem to jump on to more intense methods faster.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies. Just stopping in to say hello. I did catch up but am way too tired to respond much. I haven't been sleeping thanks to pelvic pain and carpal tunnel and work is wearing me down. I'm praying for more than 3 hours tonight. 

In regards to the flu vaccine, those that commented about the strains are right. This year it has been terrible because the h2n3 strain isn't included in most vaccines and it's hitting so hard. I don't have a choice about getting it though. If I don't get it, I get fired! Only way out of it is for religious views. I don't mind it and I've not gotten the flu that I know if for sure but in regards to sneaking it in on your child, that's just wrong! 

Good to see you eidson!


----------



## maggz

Hey guys, just saying hi! Hope everyone's had a good weekend. Good to see you again eidson! :) 
re: flu vaccine I'm not getting one but I will get the whooping cough on in the last few weeks before baby is born. I would be furious if my doctor tried to sneak in a vaccine on my child! My doc has mentioned it a couple of times, but I just don't see the point. I've never had the flu vaccine and I usually only get sick maybe 1-2 a year, which most people that get the vaccine seem to get too. 

Anyways, just got home from work, DH is a little depressed cause his team lost today and won't go to the Super Bowl. :( 

Until tomorrow, ladies ;)


----------



## Beanonorder

Nice to hear from you again Eidson! Glad all is going well. 

Northern I won't be doing anything to encourage labour this time because I don't want (can't afford!) for him to come early! That said I didn't do anything last time except bounce on my ball! Once it gets to the 29th March I may start bouncing again... 

Perplexed sorry about what your doctor did. That is really annoying and I think I'd confront him about it. 

I am so insulted! I heard today that the big boss of my school has openly been saying that they won't employ any more foreign female staff because they don't want to keep running into this problem of maternity leave! My contract ends at the end of June and now I'm worried they won't renew it! So I guess I'll be spending my free time job hunting so I hopefully have a back up of needed! The things they get away with here are atrocious!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm not keen on the Foley route as from my research 85% of inductions that way need syntocin/pictocin. 

I had syntocin with DD1 and I don't want to do that again. 

I think all the hormonal methods need to be weighed up in my care as I had severe hyperstimulation with DD2 and to some extent with DD1 too. 

I think a sweep will only work if you are truly ready and going into labour yourself. If it is going to work it happens within 48hrs.

In the UK now they won't do a sweep unless baby is low in pelvis and they like your cervix to be moving forward and not be totally posterior.

Generally in the UK though they aren't keen on internals and checking dilation before you are 40 weeks.


----------



## Christina86

I have absolutely no idea what anyone is talking about with the sweeps, etc so I'm going to not even touch that conversation. 

As for the flu vaccine. I never got one up until two years ago. It was required where I worked. I got one this year too. My OB asked me and I just said sure. 

Right now I feel worse than I did when I first got sick! My chest feels like it's on fire and I can't stop coughing. I'm going to buy some more cough drops but bronchitis really sucks! I hope its not getting worse =[ I really don't want to deal with pneumonia.


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> Would you try the foley? I don't think its a last resort, just not as commonly used as they seem to jump on to more intense methods faster.

Personally, I don't know too much about it, but from my brief research, i'd try it if offered before cervadil. For me that did cause some hyper stimulation, and took a LONG time to be effective. seems like Foley is less likely to cause that.


----------



## RebeccaR19

From what I know about the foley bulb, it is mostly ineffective. I have known a few people who had it, and it did not make any difference for them. I never had it, so I can't speak from personal experience.
I know quite a few people who had sweeps that sent them into labor a few days later. One friend just had it done a few months ago, and her daughter was born 2 days later. I guess it depends on how it's done. I haven't had one and I don't plan on it.

My big thing this time is speaking to them about letting me go to 42 weeks before even considering induction. Last time, they were only going to let me go to 41 weeks before inducing. This was not based on baby's size or other, but it was just their policy. My son was born at 39+1 according to my LMP due date and 38+1 according to my ultrasound due date. So, it didn't matter in the end. But I'm noticing from friends (and my cousin recently) that they don't all come at the same time. I'd feel so much more comfortable knowing they will give me until week 42...even if it doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## northern_me

Several times this weekend I've felt baby pressing down on my cervix. Actually, it's more like she's pushing with all of her might going "grrrr let me out!" It's not painful so much as a TON of pressure. If I'm sitting I have to stand up because I feel like she's pushing towards whatever I'm sitting on. I'm only 30 weeks, is this normal this early? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Tove

Ouch northern, that sounds unpleasant! My baby hasnt done that but he has punched/kicked me downwards towards the cervix which is quite unpleasant too! Im always trying to figure out if he's head down or up but I cant tell. Sometimes he's transverse which feels so odd :)


----------



## Dini

I got kicked in the cervix several times today and it was quite unpleasant!! 

Beanonorder it is amazing what different cultures do. That wouldn't fly in the US at all. I hope they renew your contract!

I am so exhausted! I'm supposed to go to this wound care meeting tomorrow at 8am and I just don't think I can bring myself to do it. I guess if I get some sleep maybe I'll go but I'm so tired of going to work even just for a few hours and I have so much to do, laundry and housework to catch up on and just want to relax for a day!


----------



## maggz

We bought a car today!! Woop all ready for the car seat now ;) DH kept looking in the back saying how excited he is about having a little one there :cloud9: 

Rebecca I will definitely be pushing for that too, I just KNOW I'm gonna go AT LEAST one week over, and I'm not gonna let them induce me at 41 weeks cause it's convenient for them.


----------



## Perplexed

We're waking up several times at night due to dd being sick but at least she doesn't have a fever anymore. I laid with her on the floor when she wouldn't sleep and she fell asleep fast. But still woke up a few times and came over to hug my head. She's so cute!


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggz awesome news about the car! What did you get? 

Sorry your dd is still sick Perplexed but glad the fever is at least gone. 

Dini I'm with you all the way on being exhausted. I'm so stressed out and sleeping so badly I just don't have time to catch up. All I want to do is sit down when I get in from work but I need to cook dinner and dd wants attention. I feel like such a bad mother because I'm so short tempered with her. I keep telling myself to be calm and put her first and then she just whines at me and it drives me mad! I feel awful :'(


----------



## Christina86

Heading back to the doctor soon. I started throwing up early this morning. Usually it's after I cough a lot. But they want me to come in because of being pregnant and the fact that I can't seem to get fluids into my system. They said they are more worried about me being dehydrated at the moment.=( The water I drank this morning, to take my medicine, I threw up. I left my internship again today and called out from the home health visit tonight so I can rest some more. My classes for the spring semester start tomorrow and I have to go. So heres to hoping they can figure out what is going on. 

On another note with this doctors office... my normal doctor is out so another doctor has taken over the patients today. When I called earlier they were going to have a nurse call me back. She called me back and said "I spoke with another doctor, yours is out, and I called in a prescription for a strong cough syrup for you" I paused for a second and was just like "umm I can't take that." She then asked why and I went ... "I'm 26 weeks pregnant." The nurse goes "oh, I didn't look at your chart, just went off of the note to call on symptoms getting worse, had no idea you were pregnant, you should come in." Some people I will just never understand. How do you not look at a patients chart before calling in medication for them when you know the doctor has NEVER seen the person before. Forget just the pregnancy...what if I was also allergic to it?? :wacko::dohh::growlmad::nope:

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

/rant over!


----------



## Perplexed

that sounds so crazy Christina!! can't believe they actually can give prescriptions based on just symptoms and not even seeing the dr. some people might actually like and abuse that but it's so crazy to me. I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Christina86

I know the specific doctor can. Like If my doctor was there he could have called something else in based on me saying my cough got worse. However, the fact that I'm pregnant and I've never seen the doctor that asked for something to be called in was quite off putting.


----------



## Dini

Hope you feel better Christina. Sounds like you have what I had two weeks ago and it was miserable. I do hope the doctor can help. 

Beanonorder I'm sure your dd will never remember you being short tempered with her. It's easy to understand why you are exhausted! Fatigue will do horrible things to you. 

I decided to skip the meeting at work today and stay home. I barely slept again last night, had to get up and come to the couch. My reflux was bad and my arms kept falling asleep. My carpal tunnel is getting bad. I hope the chiro can help with that. My hands and legs are swollen too but my bp is totally normal. 

On a good note I finally saw my belly moving today when he was rolling around in there. It was all over the place!


----------



## maggz

Thanks bean! It's a Mazda, I love driving it :D Compared to the mustang it's so smooth and quiet lol I just wanna find places to drive to now ;) 

Sorry you're feeling shitty Christina, that's a very weird way to prescribe medicine! What if you didn't know you couldn't take strong cough syrup when you're pregnant? I sure as hell didn't until now! 

bean sorry it's been so so stressful :( :hugs:

Rest up Dini! 

Started school this morning, I'm a little stressed I won't get into one of the classes I need to graduate, really don't know what to do if I don't get in as it's the only section taught this semester :/ Professors didn't seem too concerned with me being preggers haha so I hope we will be able to work out stuff for around the due date. 
This semester seems like it's gonna be more demanding than last semester, so I really need to stay on top of things. 

I've been meaning to ask you guys, does your bump feel especially stretched and kinda "sore" in the mornings? Like when I take a deep breath in the morning it kinda hurts somewhere in there I can't pinpoint where or how it feels exactly. Weird question I know it's just so uncomfortable when I initially stand up and walk it off.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- Sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope she can start getting better soon. Poor little thing!

Beanonorder- That is horrible of your work! I would certainly be frustrated under those circumstances. I hope it does work out for you. There has to be someone who understands these things and doesn't behave like that.

Christina- I hope you get to feeling better! I hope our doctor visit goes well. That was crazy of that nurse to just call in an prescription without looking at your information. Good thing you were able to get that straightened out.

Maggz- Congrats on the new car! I'm also wondering what kind it is. :)

Dini- How fun that you saw your belly move today! :)

AFM- I am starting to have problems when it comes to eating. I have to eat VERY small portions or I feel sick because my stomach is so squished up. However, if my stomach is empty, I also feel sick. It's like a lose-lose situation.
I could only manage to eat half of one packet of oatmeal for breakfast this morning before I started feeling too full. 
I've also been craving unsweet tea packed with lemons. I'm not sure where this craving is from, but it is a strong one! I'm about to go out to the store and buy a gallon of unsweet tea along with some lemons to cut it up and pre-prepare it for myself.


----------



## Christina86

Dini- thanks. 

He thinks it's an asthmatic bronchitis so I have to use my abuterol inhaler along with the medication now. My asthma is usually seasonal and more during summer months. But I guess anything is possible. Hopefully it helps. He also said the throwing up seems to be triggered by coughing (I wanted to be like well duh) and then when I throw up when not coughing he thinks it's just because of the drip from the sinus infection. He doesn't think I have the flu which is good. I don't have a fever or anything, my weight and blood pressure are good (and baby is kicking away lol). If it doesn't improve by Friday I have to call back again. 

On another note... my sister is getting me an Ergo baby carrier. =) 

And I just watched the mailman smash up against the curb.. :dohh:


----------



## northern_me

Christina, if you aren't used to indoor heat and you have had it on due to the freezing temperatures, that is a HUGE trigger for asthma problems. My daughter tends to get breathing issues as soon as the heat comes on in the Fall. We have to make her sleep in a cooler room with more blankets and a humidifier on.


----------



## Christina86

Thanks to everyone else too. I'm not sure how I missed so many posts-- oh wait. Yeah-- stupid phone! 

Northern I didn't even think of it that way. It makes a lot of sense. Hoping this new treatment will help! 

I got food down okay. And a decent amount of water so far. I got a straw so it's actually a bit easier to drink right now. Before I gagged everytime I took a sip. 

Back to my Netflix movie binge =]


----------



## northern_me

So apparently one thing that has snuck up when I (literally) didn't see it. My thighs have turned into Pillsbury Doughboy thighs! I think every ounce of the 7lbs I've gained have gone directly to my legs! I am so in need of Pilates. Ugh. I am going to have to get a blindfold to keep on hand for OH, or totally lights out for us from now on.


----------



## Christina86

Realized tomorrow is Wednesday already. My OB appt is Friday!! I can't wait. Well I could for the glucose test but we have the 3d/4d scan also. I'm so excited to see baby. He or she has been kicking up a storm today. Though I wish I knew the position. I felt movement and kicks side to side but also high up and low down. I vision the baby laying transverse flinging arms and legs out to kick and punch! Ha. 

Inhaler seems to be helping a bit. Only took it once so far and it's keeping my coughing down. I still cough a lot but not as much. I think this doctor may have been right. 

Off to bed I go. First day of my last semester for my BSW starts at 8am!


----------



## Tove

Seems like several of us are either sick or just very uncomfortable from being very pregnant. I am starting to feel quite fed up with being big and immobile.

I have also noticed my abdomen popping out a little at the top of my belly. I am guissing this is from my abs becoming more and more separated :( Has any one else noticed this?? I have to ask my midwife about it because its uncomfortable, sometimes I get a burning type of pain from that area. I bet she will just say its normal!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Yeah, you can get split stomach muscles down low and near your ribs unfortunately.

Mine low down were bad after DD2 and had had to have some physio to help after she was born. 

They will likely check to see how many finger widths the muscles are after the birth and refer you if needs be. Yoga and pilates also hugely help x


----------



## Tove

Thanks for the tips Amelie! I will probably ask for professional help after I have given birth.


----------



## northern_me

I'm convinced that happened to me last time but never saw to it. My upper and were still stuck out really bad when I got pregnant again this time, despite exercise and trying to train them. 

I just got another ultrasound appointment for Feb 3rd which seems far away, but in reality it isn't at all. I think I will get them every two weeks to check on baby's size. I feel like she has grown significantly since my last one so it should be interesting. I'm thinking she is definitely over 4lbs, if not closer to 5.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I feel the exact same way you feel about your thighs when it comes to my butt! It seems like every ounce I have gained has gone there. I'm so frustrated with it and I have been trying to hide it from my husband when I change my clothes. It's just awful. And no matter how much I workout, I guess that's just where my body feels like storing all my excess weight.

Tove- As Amelie said, there is a thing called split abs. My cousin had it this pregnancy. Hopefully, your midwife can offer you some help if that is what you do have.

I'm 29 weeks today, but I feel like I'm already 30 weeks. When I first found out I was pregnant, I wasn't really sure of my due date because of the birth control. Technically my LMP wasn't a period at all. So, I had measured my own due date based on the day I got my BFP assuming I was 4 weeks pregnant when I got it. I got April 4th. Sometimes, I just feel like going back to that due date...even if it is only a 4 day difference. But I seriously feel like I'm closer to that timeline than the one they've actually put me on. Honestly, if I had just told them I thought I was due on April 4th, I wonder if they ever would have changed my due date at that early ultrasound.


----------



## counting

Here they always go with early ultrasound over lmp.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Here's my 29 week bump picture! I expected my belly to look a lot bigger in the picture because I feel like it looks a lot bigger when I look at myself. And it's also getting in the way of things a lot more than it used to. But somehow I look about the same.
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-21 10.39.41.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## northern_me

You're carrying so high Rebecca! I feel like I'm sitting on mine. I have to make room for her to sit on the couch with me, haha!


----------



## Perplexed

Around here they go strictly by LMP over the dating ultrasound. But I've not had a huge difference between my ultrasounds and LMP due dates...

Has anyone heard of a reality show called Pregnant in Heels? It's so crazy but it's my guilty pleasure for right now...about to finish season 1...and got season 2, lol. I couldn't handle the American One Born Every Minute. I think if I watched it prior to having my daughter I would have become really anxious and terrified of giving birth. The UK one was so encouraging regardless of complications. Wish my itunes store had the UK one for sale so I could have it on my ipad and watch it even without internet!

Edit: Rebecca your bump looks gorgeous!! You look great!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- Yes, I feel she is pretty high up. I think that's why my stomach is so squished up and I can't eat too much at a time. But I also think her head and butt are straight across the middle with feet and hands facing down. So, I think she's keeping herself further up like that.


----------



## Beanonorder

Lovely bump Rebecca! I also expect my bump to be bigger in pictures. I feel much bigger than last time but when I compare the photos it's not a massive difference. I'm also carrying high. 

Perplexed I've heard of that show but haven't actually watched it. I tried to watch the UK version of one born every minute but it didn't want to load properly so I got annoyed and switched it off. 

Northern I've heard it's common for your thighs to gain because your body is storing the fat there to help with breastfeeding. Don't know how true it is but dh commented on mine a while back (not in a nasty way) and I decided I'm just going to believe it! 

My dh has decided he is going to stay over on a Wednesday night. What a disaster last night was! Because he finishes work late he got here after dd had gone to bed so she didn't know he was here. When she woke up at around 11pm and came through to me she kind of gave a 'mom there's someone in the bed' kind of look. He said hello and of course she got all excited because she hasn't seen him in a while and woke herself up properly. 3:30am she was still tossing and turning and telling me to get out! Plus dh's snoring has gotten horrendous! I thought the world was coming to an end. Needless to say I've had maybe two hours of sleep. Thank goodness my final observation was postponed to next week!!


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, how are things going with you two now? It seems a bit better from your posts

I also am choosing to believe that about your thighs during pregnancy! Off to research.


----------



## Beanonorder

Our relationship is technically ok. But I keep quiet about a lot of things. He is very unreliable - like cancelling at the last minute, not being able to give me the money he said he would, arriving late. He always has a reason or an excuse but I keep thinking well I have no choice but to be on time and have the money, etc. He has a lot of growing up to do. We'll see... I have my faults too.


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: I'm sorry the night with your dh was bad...I hope he starts being more reliable.

Northern: my thighs are looking bigger too. I'll believe it's fat stores for breastfeeding hehe.


----------



## ssjad

Last night at about 4am OH and I couldn't sleep. He cuddled in to me and whispered, 'Don't take this the wrong way, but you feel like a big, soft pillow'. Haha. I'm normally quite slim so I think we both enjoy the extra padding pregnancy brings (although I hate the soft, lumpy look of it). Breastfeeding always fixes it up for me.

Bean, you're being very patient. It must be really hard not knowing what the future will bring for you!

I had a growth scan yesterday which has left me really stressed and anxious. Baby is sitting at 10th percentile, which is as expected. My last two babies were iugr and this baby is slowly falling off the chart too. But the obstetrician also said the blood flow to the brain is reduced. I'm to go in again tomorrow to see if it was just an anomaly (although I'm not sure what would cause something like that to happen at the very moment it was being checked). I'm trying to be optimistic... baby is still moving, getting hiccups etc, but still feel like I can't quite breathe from the underlying fear that I'm trying to squash.


----------



## Perplexed

:hugs: I hope everything turns out okay ssjad. Hopefully it was an anomaly. Did you have your other babies early due to IUGR? I actually don't know much about it... 

Has anyone had a GTT that includes not only blood tests every 30 mins, but urine tests too?


----------



## ssjad

Thanks, Perplexed. Yes, the last two were early as will this one be. If it doesn't come earlier I'm expecting to be induced March 21st. 
And I've never done the urine as part of the GTT...


----------



## Beanonorder

Ssjad I hope it's just an anomaly. Pregnancy is hard enough without adding in all these extra stresses! 

Perplexed I've never heard of urine tests too.


----------



## sarahok

Thanks ladies for all you encouragement and commiseration regarding hormones and just being grouchy with no real reason...or with a small reason but being cranky out of proportion...haha! I have been feeling much better the last week or so, but it really does help to know that some of you are experiencing the same challenges. I think it's harder because I'm normally a very low key, logical person...not many mood swings or emotional roller coasters in my world. So when I start feeling like that out of the blue and can't shake it, it's hard to deal with.

Rebecca, you look gorgeous! Love that bump pic! :) We have highly variable weather here too...there's an old saying "If you don't like the weather in Oklahoma, just wait 5 minutes!" It's been so pretty the last week or so, I've been able to go for my 3 mile walks almost every day. I feel so much better when I can get a bit of sunshine and fresh air. So sorry you ladies who are dealing with arctic temps! It's a bit depressing, huh!

Bean, glad things are somewhat improved with DH. I know what you mean about the snoring...it's the worst! My DH put on about 15 lbs in my second trimester from a combination of quitting using chewing tobacco (gross I know! I'm so proud of him though...he has used since his teens and decided to quit before baby came because he doesn't want to set that example), and I think he had some cravings also due to my hormones. Anyway, before gaining the weight he would not snore unless he was on his back. But when he started making noise on his side too, he got sent off to the guest bedroom! Haha! Luckily he's lost a bit so has been back sleeping with me for the last week or so...hoping he can stay. But my sleep's just the most important thing right now!

Oh, Bean, also was wondering if there is the possibility of going home or if you are set on staying in China? I don't know your full situation...it just sounds like they are not making it very easy for you to be there. Was wondering if you might move closer to family if you ended up having to search for a new job. Sorry they are being such jerks!

Hope everyone going through illnesses feels better very soon! How awful...I was sick for a week a while back and it definitely does not mix well with pregnancy!

So I had my last scheduled U/S yesterday. It was so fun to see my little guy! It's funny because whenever I saw 4d u/s pics, I always felt like they just looked weird and lumpy. I never even thought I wanted them myself! But at the perinatal clinic where I go for checkups, they do them with the normal medical u/s so I wasn't going to tell them not to. And I'm so glad they did...he is just adorable. I don't feel like they look nearly as weird as some do...must be my "mommy goggles" (you know, that special vision that makes your newborn look gorgeous to you even though everyone else might see him as blue and wrinkled and looking a bit like an old man lol). He was positioned breech facing outward, and his hands and feet were up by his head. DH thinks he looks quite a bit like him, and I tend to agree, although I haven't seen any baby pics of him. He's quite handsome, so I'm fine with that! I did share my pics in the FB group, but I will put them here as well as I know not everyone is there. She captured a yawn, face rub and his sweet little face. Also thought she spied a bit of hair in one! :)
 



Attached Files:







1.2.276.0.26.1.1.1.2.2015.52.52025.4846548.46031872.3a40c652a1b.0000000000.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









1.2.276.0.26.1.1.1.2.2015.52.51994.2184950.46031872.3a40c652a1b.0000000000.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2









1.2.276.0.26.1.1.1.2.2015.52.51970.3749887.46031872.3a40c652a1b.0000000000.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RebeccaR19

My cousin had her baby last night! :) I've only seen one picture so far (one that her husband posted on Facebook) and she looked very tired in it, but the baby looked very good and healthy! I can't wait to see more pictures of her. I'm sure they are getting much-needed rest now.


----------



## northern_me

How exciting Rebecca! Bet it makes it seem all more real for you now.


----------



## northern_me

I am SO FRUSTRATED with OH's sister. She's a nurse in Florida and I've never met her, but she's a huge c-section advocate. She has no idea whatsoever why I would ever want a VBAC and I think she's in his ear telling him I'm crazy for wanting to have one. She keeps writing stuff on FB about "thank god you're getting a c-section" and all these stupid, discouraging c-section comments. I think he's starting to switch his total support he had for it to questioning if it is safe. He keeps telling me to do whatever I want but I'm pretty sure he has no faith that it is going to work. I'm so upset. When she comes to visit after the baby is born, I don't know how I'm going to handle her. Arrrggg


----------



## maggz

Rebecca I feel like you look better with each bump pic you post! Gorgeous! :flower:

bean I agree with whoever said you are very patient. I can just envision your DD all excited to realize it was her daddy in bed with you haha :) 

ssjad I laughed at your DH's comment! Haha that's so cute. I hope all goes well with your baby's growth, I'm not too familiar with IUGR sorry! 

Rebecca congrats on the new family member :) 

northern I don't understand how someone is a c-section advocate?! Like whaaaaat?? That's annoying that his sister is kinda undermining his belief in what you're doing. I would be pissed, too. 

Sarah those pics are so adorable, I don't know what it is cause I always thought 3/4d us were creepy before but I think they're awesome now!! Haha, not your mommy goggles I promise. 

I went to the doc yesterday the baby had hiccups while she checked the heartbeat, it was pretty funny. I'm doing the rounds to meet all 4 docs at the practice and so far, I like this one the best! She actually took some time to talk and listen to me and introduced herself as my potential babycatcher which I thought kinda showed that she's not gonna rip the baby out of me hahaha. So I hope she'll be on duty, oh and also cause she's had a hypnobirthing mom before so she's seen it in action and knows it works!
School started this week and we are trying to establish somewhat of a routine, which will be kinda hard with me working too but we are determined to manage our money better! Especially cause we got this food service that delivered 6 months worth of food to our freezer, so we only have to purchase milk, veggies, eggs etc. So we always have meat ready and just need to get into the swing of actually using it and DH taking leftovers to work instead of buying lunch every day. 
Oh yeah and I'm trying to get out of taking one class cause it's similar to what I've taken before in Hawaii and the time clashes with another one that I need to graduate this spring - but honestly it's not looking good. Keeping my fingers crossed. It's kinda stressful not knowing!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- It does all seem very real! She was 10 weeks ahead of me, so it seems like I'll be right where she is in no time. Sorry to hear about your OH's sister. That sounds very frustrating. People need to mind their own business. If you want a VBAC, that is your right.

Sarah- I agree with Maggz; your baby looks adorable! That's not just mommy goggles.

Maggz- I'm glad to hear you like this recent OB so much. Hope she will be on call when you go into labor. That would be so nice! :) She sounds great.

Ssjad- I hope you get good news about your baby's growth! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## northern_me

She had an elective csection and doesn't understand that there are any risks.


----------



## maggz

This is what scares me about the American health care system... and this woman is a nurse?! :/


----------



## northern_me

Yep. That scares me too.


----------



## Christina86

Okay so this is random but I went from being starving all the time to just ... Eh yeah I guess I can eat... I think my bump is getting higher. Movements went from being really low to pretty high and to the sides a lot more. I wonder if baby is pressing up against my stomach? It just that it switched so quickly. I mean I'll save on food if I'm not eating everything in sight so I guess that's good lol.


----------



## northern_me

Did you get your GTT Christina?


----------



## Beanonorder

Sarah I wish my dh's snoring was due to putting on weight! He's naturally very slim (cue my jealousy) and has actually lost weight since moving out. I think it's cos he's eating so unhealthily and smoking too much. So nice of your dh to quit the chewing tobacco! 
With regards to going home I'd love to go back. Unfortunately there are very few opportunities there, especially for white people, salaries are low and the cost of living has exploded! Plus the crime is scary and the education is terrible (currently 143 out of 145 countries!). South Africa is such a beautiful country with so much potential but right now it's just getting run down. Makes me very sad. 

Maggz and Christina good luck with your new semester! I hope you manage to get all the classes you need and arrange your schedules so you can graduate when you want to. 

Northern your oh's sister sounds like a pain in the ass. You need to remind him that a) you are his number one priority and he should be listening to you and b) you would never do anything to put your child at risk and if the VBAC was doing that you wouldn't be pushing for it. 

I actually got some sleep last night! I switched the light at 9 and then woke up to dd at 11:20 and them another two times at 2 & 4:30am. But each time I just went to pee and straight back to sleep. So in total I think I may just have managed 8 hours of sleep! 
Two weeks til my holidays!


----------



## Christina86

northern_me said:


> Did you get your GTT Christina?

My what? Sorry just don't know what gtt is...


----------



## Christina86

Beanonorder said:


> Sarah I wish my dh's snoring was due to putting on weight! He's naturally very slim (cue my jealousy) and has actually lost weight since moving out. I think it's cos he's eating so unhealthily and smoking too much. So nice of your dh to quit the chewing tobacco!
> With regards to going home I'd love to go back. Unfortunately there are very few opportunities there, especially for white people, salaries are low and the cost of living has exploded! Plus the crime is scary and the education is terrible (currently 143 out of 145 countries!). South Africa is such a beautiful country with so much potential but right now it's just getting run down. Makes me very sad.
> 
> Maggz and Christina good luck with your new semester! I hope you manage to get all the classes you need and arrange your schedules so you can graduate when you want to.
> 
> Northern your oh's sister sounds like a pain in the ass. You need to remind him that a) you are his number one priority and he should be listening to you and b) you would never do anything to put your child at risk and if the VBAC was doing that you wouldn't be pushing for it.
> 
> I actually got some sleep last night! I switched the light at 9 and then woke up to dd at 11:20 and them another two times at 2 & 4:30am. But each time I just went to pee and straight back to sleep. So in total I think I may just have managed 8 hours of sleep!
> Two weeks til my holidays!

Thanks! I have everything set up. Only two classes and then my internship. I have 145 out of 450 hours done so far. Had to start early. The only issue I see running into is that my senior presentation is supposed to be April 24th! Uhhhh ... My due date is April 26th!!


----------



## northern_me

Christina86 said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Did you get your GTT Christina?
> 
> My what? Sorry just don't know what gtt is...Click to expand...

Your test for gestational diabetes


----------



## Christina86

northern_me said:


> Christina86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> Did you get your GTT Christina?
> 
> My what? Sorry just don't know what gtt is...Click to expand...
> 
> Your test for gestational diabetesClick to expand...

Ah. Okay. It is tomorrow. My appt is at 1pm. Have class from 9-11:50 tomorrow too. Just have to time it right. And hope that my professor doesn't go over the time like usual. Bc I may flip out. 

Oh I found out that I made the deans list last semester! 3.50gpa. I took 8 classes and had a rough start bc of all the morning sickness. Pretty excited that I got that outcome!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

This is completely unrelated to pregnancy, but I have just sort of started panicking that my son starts kindergarten next year! He will be doing a Pre-K program this upcoming school year. It all goes by so fast!


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: I'm also finding that I have a smaller appetite. Have a lot of acid reflux too. I think baby is just getting high and squashing my stomach. Good luck on your gtt.

Sara: your lo looks so adorable aww :hugs:

Rebecca: aww congrats on the new baby, exciting.

Northern: that's so frustrating!! Honestly some people need to keep their opinions to themselves. You should get to have a vbac if that's what you want.

Maggz: I hope the nice dr delivers, or rather, catches your baby! Seems awesome. 

These days I'm starting to feel like baby is squashing my ribs. Happened with my dd as well.


----------



## ssjad

Rebecca, it does go fast! That's why I keep having more. ;-)

Ultrasound this morning was fine. They're not sure if this will be an ongoing issue, but 'watch out for reduced movements'. I have to admit, I don't feel as reassured as I thought I would. Who knows how often the blood flow is restricted when not having an ultrasound? Anyway, that's the scary part of pregnancy, isn't it? The lack of control. For some reason every time I have an ultrasound (weekly atm), bubby is in a different position, flipping from head down to up. I guess there's enough room in there to do so, but all my other babies were firmly head down by this stage. And I can't feel it when he does it.

Hope everyone else is well... it's another weekend :-D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have mad hungry days but most of the time I'm not fussed by food. It is really bad but I work 1pm-5.30pm every day in the week except Monday. On work days I often don't eat until I get to work. My mornings are manic, 2 days a week DD1 needs to be taken to preschool and the other days we cram a lot in, like yesterday they both had a doctors appt for minor things, we needed to go shopping etc and then I make sure their evening meal is all sorted so DH can give it to them when he brings them home. It means I don't stop all morning.

I have woken up today with a bad UTI. I have been awake since 4am. So I will be off to the doctors this morning.


----------



## maggz

Ugh that sucks Amelie :( 

Bean it totally got past me that you're from South Africa! I thought you were from the States haha! I'm sorry going home isn't really an option. 

Christina congrats on the dean's list! :flower: Hope your diabetes test goes well. I just got mine back when I went to the doc the other day she said I passed with flying colors and could therefore eat whatever I want :haha: 

I found out today I don't need one of the classes I thought I'd need, you have no idea how happy that made me!!! That means either a lighter class load or the option to take an extra class that will better my chances of getting into the school I really want next fall. Obviously a lighter class load would be nice but if it's an option (with my current schedule) I'll probably take the extra class. 

So I left some dishes soaking in the sink when I left for work today. The stuff in the dishwasher was clean. Yes, I did have time to unload it and load it again, but I chose not to, figured I'd do it when I got home, *or maybe DH would be in a good mood and do it for me*. No such luck, so when I got home at almost 10.30, I did the dishes, then cleaned up DH's mess (he had obviously grilled some meat and although his dishes were in the sink, the counters were dirty), then proceeded to scrub down the stove (have to take the gas outlets off and scrub underneath as well) and microwave :haha: I just couldn't leave it like that! It amazes me how DH can leave the counters and stove so dirty. He feels I should NEVER leave dishes in the sink cause I ask that everybody cleans up after themselves (something I had to implement because his brother is messy), so I should lead by example. Which I do most of the time. Ah well. At least everything is clean now. Is it bad that I kinda hope he notices and feels bad? Hahahah...


----------



## stripeycat5

Maggz - I totally know how you feel re the dishes DH is exactly the same. Quite often the dishwasher will need unloading and re-loading and DH will be on an evening shift - when I come got lunch he will be watching tv and then when I come home normally after picking DS up from nursery it will still all be there for me to do! At this point I go nuts at him and the next few times he will do it lol :haha:

Ameilie- having a uti sucks hope you can get sorted at the docs.

Bean - I didn't know you were from South Africa either - it looks like a fantastic country but I don't think I would want to live there either at the moment. 

Northern - I think that the states opinion on c-sections and epidurals is mad. (my only knowledge being one born every minute usa and teen mom lol). In the UK they will do everything they can for you to have a VB because of the fewer complications afterwards. If you want a VBAC she should really keep her beak out of it imo!

I didn't feel very well last night - the kitchen is still in a state of disaray although is slowly coming together. So I think by yesterday I was truly exhausted. We have been going to my Mum's (she is 5 mins down the road thank goodness) for tea and then coming home to sleep. I felt sick and was sick yesterday afternoon at work so told them I was going home. I went to bed at 4.30pm and got up this morning back to normal so far. I just felt so nauseous! the baby was moving fine so I wasn't worried about that it was just pretty unpleasant. Anyway have come into work this am and feeling ok at the moment and then it is the weekend. So fingers crossed when I go home at lunchtime my kitchen will be miraculously finished and we can get back to normal...:wacko:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have antibiotics now. Fingers crossed I feel better fast, we are going away for the weekend tomorrow.

The doctor was confident I would feel better fast.


----------



## Scottish

Hope u get well soon Amelie and enjoy your weekend away xxx

I could really do with a wee mini holiday before baby comes. I just feel like life is the same every day lol either at work or just at home. Oh has own business so works like 7 days just now.aybe we can squeeze in a wee mini break down to England in half term.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie: I hope you feel better. UTIs are awful. Hopefully by tomorrow you'll be better and will be able to enjoy the weekend. I misread your post about not eating till you get into work...I thought you didn't eat till after work. That reminded me of my high school days, I didn't eat till after school and had "unexplained" headaches all the time lol.

Maggz: I'm sorry you had to clean up after your DH at night!! I'm pretty sure things will be very similar for us once we move and have a proper kitchen. 

stripeycat: hope you're feeling better soon and your kitchen situation is fixed :hugs:

Scottish: I know what you mean. I'd love to have a mini getaway before new baby is here but everyone is so not into it. DH isn't the holiday/getaway type and every time we've gone somewhere was completely planned by me. I figured DD and I could go with my mom and aunts as they used to like taking mini getaways from time to time, but all of a sudden no one is interested which is surprising!!

My LO was head down a few weeks ago but I had the suspicion he flipped since I was feeling strong movements kind of low- as strong as his kicks were when he was head down. But nope...still head down! Movements are just getting stronger! He is more to the side though I can definitely feel it that way. I've suddenly become really aware of a living little person inside of me. It was like...I dunno...a strange realization! I'm excited to meet and introduce him to DD.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies, sorry I've been absent a few days. Finally off work for a few days!!

ssjad, I am glad the u/s went well, I hope it continues to go that way, try not to worry too much..like that is possible lol!

Rebecca, your bump is gorgeous! You look wonderful!

Northern, I know what you mean about the thighs as well, but mine seems mostly in my butt and belly actually. Didn't think my butt could get much bigger! I also have some swelling in my legs and arms, at least I think thats what it is, I hope it's not fat lol. Oh and also about DH's sister...what is her deal. I work in the American healthcare system, and despite it's faults I feel like people get wonderful care here, at least in Ohio they do, and I'm a nurse and want to smack that woman! We all know the risks of C-sections, it's always better to do vaginal over C-section if you can but babies health comes first. She just doesn't want to deal with labor, and shouldn't push her opinions on you! I have yet to meet a nurse who is pro c-section unless needed. She must not be very bright lol. 

Amelie I hope that UTI goes away fast!

Maggz that's great news about your class! Want to come do my dishes? :winkwink:

Christina, glad you are feeling a bit better. The inhaler helped me too and I only had to use it about 3-4 times. I seem to be finally getting over it all but DH now has a sore throat and thinks he caught it from work, so no more kisses until he's better lol.

My 1hr GTT is this morning and I'm so nervous, I just feel like I'm going to fail it! When I'm not pregnant I have insulin resistance that is related to my PCOS, I'm nearly 35 and overweight with a big family history of diabetes so I'm a high risk. No signs of it yet and my blood sugars were perfect last appt when I was monitoring them but that was over 3 weeks ago. I also didn't eat well at all yesterday or the day before...I've been too busy to cook. I am also getting my TDaP shot today. Lots of needles for me!:growlmad: I'm hoping my MW has some advice on my carpal tunnel. I had to get up two nights ago at 2am and walk around the house to ease the pain and numbness and it was all the way up to my shoulder in my left arm, I do see the chiro finally on Monday so maybe she can help.

I am picking MIL up after the appt to do the baby registry at Target. That should be fun, we did Babies R Us last weekend. 

Hope you all have a good day, I'll check back later!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck with your GTT Dini!

My Mum has taken my girls for the afternoon and I'm having a lovely rest on the sofa. I'll be OK to go away by tomorrow lunchtime.

We are just going to Stratford me and DH for one night, but staying in a swanky hotel and having a posh dinner and some time to ourselves :flower:


----------



## northern_me

I'm jealous. I've been looking at places to stay for us to have a weekend like that before baby, but everything is so far away. I feel like our entire lives have become about OH snowblowing the driveway and flooding the huge ice rink he made in the back yard. Luckily he is off all next week with me, so we will get some time. 

Back to diabetes education this morning to figure out how many units of insulin I need a day.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- I know how you feel about the dishes! My husband cooks pretty much every dinner (because he likes cooking) and it's "my job" to clean up the kitchen. I don't always get right on it, but sometimes I think he could do a little bit more. 
We had some tense moments over this last year when I was working and his sister was living with us. My husband had gone back to finish college for that 1 year. I was teaching. His sister was living with us watching my son. I would come home every day to a sink full of dishes and a dirty kitchen and be expected to clean it! I said that it doesn't work that way. It isn't just my job to do that and quite frankly his sister could do it since she was home all day. Finally, we worked out a system!
Right now, I'm staying at home and he is working and I don't mind cleaning up the kitchen at all. I don't mind doing almost all of the housework since I am home all day. I think it makes sense, but I find I do have to ask him every now and then to help out a little more. Last night he put the dishes away and did a load of laundry; I'll take that. :)

Stripeycat- I hope that you get to feeling better soon!

Amelie- Glad to hear you got antibiotics for your UTI. Hope that clears it up fast! 

Dini- Good luck with your GTT today! Positive thoughts your way that it is just fine. :)

I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor right now. They have moved to a new building during this pregnancy and all of the numbers I have are for the old building and don't work. I can't seem to find any new numbers except the appointment scheduler number, so I have asked for updated numbers in my message. For now, I have to go to an online portal and send them messages. But I'm slightly concerned about fluid loss. The other day at the gym, I noticed that my pants were very wet at the end of my workout. Now, with my son, my water broke. And one thing I know about water breaking is that is just continues to leak out. I haven't had any other signs of wetness since then. It could have been sweat, but I would think that if that area of my pants was that sweaty, surely the rest of me would have been just as sweaty as well! But I wasn't all that sweaty. It seems to me that my bump looks smaller since then (but maybe I'm overanalyzing). My weight has gone down slightly in the past few days by about 1-2 lbs. But I still feel Holly moving very strongly. I'm hoping they can help me on this. I wouldn't even mind going in just to have my fluid levels checked. I've been drinking tons of water as well.

My husband's cousin's gf is having her c-section today at 2 pm. So for us, that's 4 hours away. I'm actually pretty anxious about it. Because, as you know, I'm very concerned for the health of her child. I guess we will find out how the baby is doing. They estimated her to be 8 lbs a little over a week ago. I sure hope that somehow she is born healthy.


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: Good luck on your GTT :hugs:

Amelie: Hope you have an enjoyable time!

Northern: I do hope you get a little getaway before baby! 

Rebecca: Hopefully it is just sweat. When I used to exercise a lot more I certain parts of me were always more sweaty than others if you know what I mean...but it was easy to miss as I sweat a lot anyway. Keeping your husband's cousin's gf's baby in my thoughts. :flower:


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, maybe too much info but I've been having spurts of increased discharge that I've wondered if it's fluid or not. Last night OH was making fun of me because I literally ran to the washroom to make sure all was ok because it felt like so much. Could that be it?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I'm not sure. They called me back actually and also gave me the numbers I need. But they want me to go into L&D and just get checked out.
I'm going to get my son down for a nap first and then I will head over there. I remember having this issue at the end of my last pregnancy and being in L&D about 2-3 times before my water really did break and I knew it for sure. But it wasn't until week 36 or so.
She said that sometimes women develop a high leak. I don't know what that means. I'll find out shortly. Personally, I think if I was leaking fluid, it wouldn't only be when I exercise. But I am sure getting checked out will help clear up any confusion. I just feel like my belly does look smaller and I sure hope it's not a fluid leak.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I went in and got checked out. Everything was fine. No dilation or effacement. Fluid levels around the baby look fine. Her growth is on track. They tested for possible water leakage and for some possible infections. Everything was negative.

So, they said it's probably excess discharge along with some urine possibly. So from now on, I'm wearing a liner when working out. You truly do have to let go of your dignity when you're pregnant.

Oh and as an edit..I also want to add that she is head down facing the front now. I thought she had turned head down last night as she was very "busy" and it felt that parts were moving to different places. And now for sure I feel elbows sticking to the front. So, this was all confirmed on my ultrasound today.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm in the 'moist' group...I've had a lot of discharge all pregnancy, in varying amounts, and at the moment I'm at the stage of having to go check in the toilet that I've not bled or it's not waters... 

Sorry again for not being around much, this is my first time on the computer in a week, we've still not managed to fix our computer so it's hit and miss when it turns on. 

I went in for my second episode of reported decreased fetal movements and got a scan the next day. Got to see baby at 28+5, it was lovely and reassuring to see the cord, placenta and waters are fine. They were moving loads, I just couldn't feel most of them. 
I've been suffering from really bad anxiety around movements. There's been times that in between kicks I've thought the baby has died, several times this has happened. Some days I'm fine, but increasingly I've found myself really worried and thinking I'm going to lose my baby. I feel mental most days because of it. 
Anyone else excessively worried?!


----------



## Christina86

These aren't the best quality since I can't figure out our scanner so I took a picture of the pictures. DH is trying to get the video onto youtube like the last one but since it's 23 min he is having issues. I'll post that in the FB group once it's up. Anyway, here is "Baby F". I laughed during the scan because every time she went down lower to get the legs and feet baby had legs crossed or even once his or her arm in between the legs. I looked at DH and went "see even baby knows you don't want to know the gender" :haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

Christina86 said:


> These aren't the best quality since I can't figure out our scanner so I took a picture of the pictures. DH is trying to get the video onto youtube like the last one but since it's 23 min he is having issues. I'll post that in the FB group once it's up. Anyway, here is "Baby F". I laughed during the scan because every time she went down lower to get the legs and feet baby had legs crossed or even once his or her arm in between the legs. I looked at DH and went "see even baby knows you don't want to know the gender" :haha:

Wow, such detail! Can't wait to see the video. Laughed about the gender bit, our yellow bump kept their legs closed in the 20 week scan too, thankfully!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- Those are great pictures! Your baby looks adorable! I think it's funny that even the baby stayed covered up. ;) Too cute

GreyGirl- I have worries as well. Mine is the baby getting tangled up in the cord. I like that she is active, but I don't want her to be too active. It's probably an irrational fear, but it's my biggest one. 

It seems like everything with D's baby is good. She weighed the exact same amount as my cousin's baby born 2 days ago! 7 lbs 12 oz. She looked purple to me in the pictures, but my MIL said that both mother and baby are doing just fine.


----------



## Christina86

It was awesome to see the baby and not a skinny alien like human lol. Baby flipped a few times. We had to stop because baby I guess had enough and flipped over face down lol. 

Everything else went really well. I had the glucose test and I'll get results Monday. I got the Tdap shot today as well. The heartbeat was at 158 which is what it is at consistently! I think the fundal height measurement was off a bit. I Have felt like my stomach isn't growing as much. but who knows. The nurse asked if we were told the position of the baby and I said no but baby was moving a lot into different positions. She left and the doctor didn't say anything so I'm guessing whatever the measurement was it wasn't concerning. Can't worry if the doctor isn't worried =]


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: glad to hear you were checked out and that it wasn't amniotic fluid. Glad that the baby is doing well too! 

Greygirl: I'm sorry you're having that much anxiety. Does your midwife/ob have suggestions for you?

Christina: awww your lo's pics are so adorable! I've heard that fundal height is not an accurate measuresment of growth. Baby's position can alter it I guess. I've never actually been measured. With dd the ob did an ultrasound at every appointment.


----------



## northern_me

I think I could give up a limb for some Dairy Queen icecream right now. 

Problem: 
1) I can't eat it, and 2) the closest one is 8hrs away


----------



## Christina86

Perplexed- yeah I heard that too. The nurse just never said anything other than ask about position. I'm not too concerned. I saw baby and all looks good to me =]. And ugh- if it's not one thing it's another- but I've been on antibiotics for 9 days now and I'm pretty sure I have a yeast infection. Guess I'll get something tomorrow and see if it works. Sorry If tmi but it makes me cranky lol. 

Northern- that does sound good! Sorry you can't eat it. =[


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina sorry about the yeast infection. I've had one pretty much this whole pregnancy. Every time I bring it up with my doctor he tells me to 'wash with warm water'. So annoying.


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: I'm sorry that you can't eat that =(

I've been having these dizziness spells in the late mornings the past few days. Kind of weird!


----------



## Christina86

bean- that would be annoying! The booklet my ob gave said to use monistat. So I'll try that and then if it's not better I'll call the ob.


----------



## northern_me

Eating yogurt with probiotics is supposed to be a good way to ward off/treat yeast infections during pregnancy. My OB last time wouldn't treat me for one until I ate Activia for a week. Needless to say I wasn't happy with him.


----------



## Christina86

Yuck. I hate yogurt. No doctor could get me to eat something where I gag and throw up just trying it. nope nope nope. Lol.


----------



## northern_me

My whole house is clean! Floors, all bathrooms and all. I'm exhausted. What's the chances I can keep it clean for another 7 weeks? Haha!


----------



## Christina86

northern_me said:


> My whole house is clean! Floors, all bathrooms and all. I'm exhausted. What's the chances I can keep it clean for another 7 weeks? Haha!

Awesome! I need to do this. Need motivation. Ha. But I only have to keep it clean for 4 weeks. My parents are coming to visit then and my mom can't not clean up. 

I can't belive I'm entering the 3rd trimester. I'll be 27 weeks tomorrow. 90 days left exactly on Monday as my edd is April 26th.


----------



## northern_me

I only get motivation on weekends. Weekdays after getting dd ready and out the door for school leaves me drained, and I have two appointments a week which screws things up. We have to go get a new hose for the washer apparently. I went to wash the bedding and it was spraying water everywhere. OH is happy 

Congrats on third tri!


----------



## RebeccaR19

So, D's baby who was born yesterday won't eat apparently. My MIL said she will not take a bottle or breastfeed. I'm not sure how they are feeding her. But it's concerning for sure. Could this be related to her GD?


----------



## Christina86

Rebecca - no answers for that but I do hope the baby starts eating soon. 

I feel emotional. All I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry. =[


----------



## northern_me

I don't know about GD causing that, but I would get a consult on a lip/tongue tie or cleft palate. She might be getting tube fed or SNS.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

No GD can only temporarily affect blood sugars of baby, not their ability to feed.

Though GD hormones can hinder your milk coming in (not an issue at colostrum stage) and baby - like a lot of babies - may be sleepy.

Tongue or lip tie is more likely x


----------



## Perplexed

I am so so itchy :(

Was up between 12.15 and 3.30 just itching...it's driving me nuts! More parts of my body are itchy now I dread to think what will happen tonight :(


----------



## Perplexed

....OMG

My dd has lip tie?!

I was looking up lip tie / tongue tie after reading about Rebecca's dh's cousin's baby not feeding. But I didn't look into dd's mouth. She actually fell nose first into the (carpeted) floor while attempting to walk and started crying. So i checked her mouth when her nose looked ok and it looks like lip tie...

I was so sure they checked her for tongue tie at birth.

It makes so much sense. I feel so heart broken for our breastfeeding journey. Of course I don't have an official diagnosis and I could be way off...but it makes so much sense given the experience that we had. And it looks different for sure.


----------



## counting

Lip ties are treated based on being symptomatic. They are usually not checked for, because they do not typically cause the same type of issues with nursing as tongue ties do. One baby can have a severe lip tie, and another can have the exact same positioning of the tie, and one baby can have issues and another will have none. It also has to do with how flexible the lip still is. My son has a lip tie. It cause some issues early on, like a shallow latch which I was able to correct, and really super frequent feedings. Some babies and mamas have much more serious issues though.Everyone has some degree of tissue there, it just depends on how able it is to stretch and where it attaches onto the gums. 

Typically a lip tie won't cause a newborn not to latch. It'll cause them to latch poorly, painfully and have poor milk transfer though. 

More common with babies who will not latch or feed at all after birth is babies who had to be born by csection(usually emergency csecs after long tiring labour), who's mothers had a lot of medications during labour, or babies who were born really traumatically during extremely long stressful labours. These babies are too exhausted or medicated to latch sometimes for the early days. Being premature is a big one too. Physical issues can cause it as well but are less frequent. My nephew couldn't latch after birth(traumatic emergency csec and lots of drugs for mom). My SIL ended up doing combo feeding but actually nursed at least occasionally until almost 17 months. All babies eventually come around and if they are physically unable to nurse, they might get a tube for a little while until they get stronger.


----------



## Perplexed

We always had a shallow latch but also very frequent feedings. I was never able to correct her latch and she ended up just refusing the breast at 4 months old...I dunno if it was a mixture of several things. But she had never accepted a bottle before she started refusing the breast. The skin she has at upper lip is right at her teeth...everyone just told me to put more breast in her mouth and i just couldn't. My nipples hurt for the whole 4 months that she ebf. I knew something wasn't normal just didn't know how to address it.

I'm sad she only had 4 months and I didn't know what to do to help...but at least I could try to change things for her brother.


----------



## counting

It can be rough. Makes me so angry there isn't better support for these kinds of situations! Ps. 4 months of breastfeeding is still 4 months of breastfeeding! I hope you have great luck this time around.


----------



## northern_me

They're getting better at diagnosing these here and providing tongue/lip tie release if necessary. I'm not leaving the hospital until this one is seen by a paediatrician to make sure there is no tie inhibiting breastfeeding.


----------



## northern_me

Also, I moved into the second last box on my ticker today!!!! Milestone, haha!


----------



## Perplexed

Yeah me too counting. When there's poor weight gain they tell mom she's not making enough milk. Thanks, I hope this time is better too.

Northern: that's great! I hope to do that too this time. Congrats on your new box milestone :)


----------



## Christina86

27 weeks!! And I'll be exactly 3 months from my due date tomorrow!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Before I came back on here, I'd also looked up reasons a newborn won't feed. I knew about tongue and lip ties...but mostly with breastfeeding. I was pretty surprised that they said she is not eating from the bottle either. When I looked it up, I did see that some babies with a severe tie can have trouble with the bottle, but most have more problems with breastfeeding.
But also that hypoglycemia from a big drop in blood sugar can make the baby lethargic and not want to eat. 
She was born by c-section. Hope she does start eating for them soon. I also hope there is support for her trying to breastfeed. I agree that there just isn't enough support.

I had almost none. My doctor and my mom were the main encouragers I had. My doctor told me "Just don't give up. Keep seeking out help. Keep trying." My mom said it takes time. So, it was a huge encouragement. But the first 5 days were very hard. There was nobody to help me in the hospital when I asked. When my son was jaundiced and we had to go back for that to be treated, I came across 2 nurses who taught me many tricks. And it was mostly smooth sailing from there (besides the reflux developing later).
I'm hoping this baby doesn't develop reflux. I also want to make sure they just go ahead and check her for a tongue or lip tie before I leave to rule it out in case there are any issues. Since I breastfed last time, my flow is thankfully a lot better. It was very hard to get the milk out for my son, which left him frustrated in the early days. This time, I'm already leaking! lol

Perplexed- I agree 100% with counting. 4 months is still good! I know it's hard not to get frustrated with yourself. I made it 6 months with my son, and I often wish I'd made it a year. 
I am wanting to make it a year with this one. All we can do is just keep learning and also offering support to any other mother navigating her way through breastfeeding. I find I want to support anyone and everyone because I think that half the battle is lack of support and help.

Northern- Awesome milestone! It's hard to believe how much of the pregnancy has already passed.

Christina- Happy 3rd trimester!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My DD1 has a TT, it was diagnosed but it was deemed she could latch OK and she never hurt me.

Her efficiency was awful though and gained the bare minimum until 6 months but she did hold a centile (2nd centile)

Interestingly she could latch but couldn't latch on a bottle at all, even from birth.

Here in the UK it can be hard to get TTs snipped straight away, some hospitals/areas better than others.

I actually have a tongue tie myself! DD2 has none though x


----------



## counting

I have a lip tie. Most likely this baby will be tied too. My son has a lip tie, and he had a small tongue tie as well which never interfered and he broke it himself (which was super painful for him). I think the biggest factors in my success were looking up information, like I research everything to death, and I watched about a million videos of how to latch a newborn and how to tell a baby is getting milk at the breast. It was really reassuring. I trouble shot my own breastfeeding issues- in the beginning the hospital said latch was good, but my nipple was coming out looking like a tube of lipstick- slanted. I was able to watch some videos and see how to fix it well. I also called a health nurse who helped me figure out what that meant. I also never let baby nurse with a bad latch because even a good latch is going to feel like crap on blistered and bruised nipples. Breastfeeding can be challenging, and I was very lucky I had no major problems until I returned to work at 6m pp. (At which point I kept developing mastitis, but was thankfully able to nurse through it.) I hope all you ladies are able to reach your feeding goals :)


----------



## northern_me

Dr Jack Newman has some great videos on his website. Also, www.babyfriendly.ca has a ton of really great videos to help get your family on board if they are challenging you. 

Case in point for dads(this is funny. Comedian Mark Critch!) https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vQB2vfZfWdU


----------



## Perplexed

The itching is escalating again :( seems to be worse at night I feel like I'll lose my mind if I stay up scratching again.


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed, have you heard of PUPP?


----------



## Perplexed

It did come up in my google searches but I don't actually have a rash...some parts of my skin are broken and red as a result of the itching. It isn't constant but seems to take so much of my time lately : S


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Have you been checked for obstetric cholestasis Perplexed?


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi Ladies - regarding the tongue tie thing DS had/has one and I was told by one midwife that I would never be able to bf which broke my heart. He bf until he was 15 months old &#128521;. I agree with the lack of support thing for a lot of people and also what family have gone. I find that if a new mums family have not bf they will encourage ff because that is what they did. (Mil tried this with me and got a short shrift &#9786;&#65039;). All of my Auntys and my mum and grandmother bf so I did got a lot of help. Also in the uk they kick you out of hospital v.quickly after birth. Whereas I was in for 5 days so learnt a lot from the midwives luckily. 

Northern - that is exciting about being so far along it has gone so quick!

Perplexed - I agree with Ameilie some liver disorders can make you itch.

Rebecca - I hope they a manage to get the baby eating that must be so distressing for everyone. DS had a mix of my colostrum (expressed) and a glucose solution as he was taken to special care after birth and was in oxygen for a little bit. This was through a tube and then he graduated to a cup and then me when my milk came in properly.

My day started out terribe - ds decided to throw a huge temper tantrum when I changed his nappy to the point of me having to put him in his bed as he was making me really angry. Then oh got a call saying that he was meant to be in work and he didn't realise it so we had planned a family day together &#128542;. Kitchen still isn't done and our builder friend has effed up the worktop so is trying to rectify that making the job longer grrr. So I went to Waterbabies as usual this morning and then went to my mums for a coffee which turned into lunch which turned into my stepdad putting a film on. So my mum, stepdad and ds all chilled on the sofa all afternoon which was lovely. 

Got my 28 week check on Tuesday for bloods, anti D injection etc so will see how bubba is growing and get to listen to the hb again - can't wait &#9786;&#65039; x


----------



## Perplexed

I did wonder if it's possible this is obstetric cholestasis...but I don't know if I have the symptoms. All I know is that I'm itchy. I'll see dr on tuesday. Hope she won't tell me to go see a dermatologist.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The 2 people I know of who had OC just had severe itching but no rash, so best mention it. I think a blood test can check your liver function x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- My cousin (the one who had her baby on Wednesday) had a problem call prurigo of pregnancy. It isn't the same as PUPPP, but it is often confused with it. I just figured I'd tell you about it because I hadn't heard of it until she had it. 

There's some information here
She did not develop a rash, though. She just had itching.
https://www.parentingweekly.com/pre...ications/PUPPP-and-other-pregnancy-rashes.htm


----------



## northern_me

My belly button feels like it's going to tear. It doesn't seem like it's going to pop, just the outer edge feels like it's drawn so tight it could tear.


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks ladies. I'll talk to my dr about it tomorrow. Didn't itch too badly last night. It did wake me up a few times but nothing like the night before.


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> My belly button feels like it's going to tear. It doesn't seem like it's going to pop, just the outer edge feels like it's drawn so tight it could tear.

Mine actually did 0.0


----------



## RebeccaR19

D's baby has started eating. I don't know any of the details about why she wasn't. I asked if she had a tongue tie, and they said they didn't know. They don't seem to know anything honestly. But at least she is eating! She is drinking formula right now. D said she had to wait for her milk to come in, and I told her more frequent nursing will encourage her milk to come in. Plus, the baby really benefits from colostrum. But she didn't care for what I had to say. She seemed to really want to breastfeed, so I do hope that it works out for her somehow. My MIL breastfed both of her children so at least she is around to help. 
We skype with my MIL every night so my son can talk to her. They are staying at her house with the baby right now. I do hope they aren't smoking with the newborn in the house. One thing that I thought was sweet was when they took the phone to the baby so my son could see her and she was just screaming and screaming. He didn't seem at all rattled by it and asked them why she was crying. They said she was upset because her daddy was holding her and had cold hands. So my son just said very plainly, "Maybe you should wrap her up in a blanket." It sort of melted my heart, and made me feel he might do a good job handling having a newborn in our house in a few months. :)

Northern- I'm sorry to hear about your belly button. That sounds painful!

Perplexed- Glad the itching got better! Hope they can figure out what is causing it.


----------



## northern_me

Ugghhh counting, really?!! This time or last time?


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: My belly button felt like it was going to rip last time...it was so stretched out. It doesn't seem to be doing the same thing this time though, but maybe it's too early. 

Rebecca: Glad to hear that the baby is drinking milk now! Your son is so adorable, I think he'll make a great big brother :) 

I wonder if my itching was caused by some allergies! While I am still scratching it isn't extreme anymore.


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> Ugghhh counting, really?!! This time or last time?

This time. I have eczema and I had dry skin in my belly button. the dry skin gets really inflexible, and yup. The skin tore. This was a while back and I am having a horrible time trying to get the skin to heal. It gets scabby then splits again. almost better now I think though. DH thinks it is the grossest thing ever. He also gets squeamish because if I touch my belly with any pressure, my belly button(maimed as it is) pops inside out completely.


----------



## maggz

counting said:


> northern_me said:
> 
> 
> My belly button feels like it's going to tear. It doesn't seem like it's going to pop, just the outer edge feels like it's drawn so tight it could tear.
> 
> Mine actually did 0.0Click to expand...

Ohmygod counting don't say that I'll cry! :cry:
Mine feels tight like that too, but fortunately my skin isn't dry so I hope it will hold out :/ I would just die. 

Rebecca glad she's eating, your son sound like he's got it down with the babies. I'm sure he'll be an excellent big brother :baby::thumbup:

Not much new over here, just school again and work of course. Actually, last night DH surprised me, told me we were going out for dinner but we had to swing by his uncle's house first to pick something up. When we got there, they were making me a birthday dinner and my favorite cake! :) It was so sweet and we had a good time. 

On another note, I need new clothes. Shirts, at least. I'm gonna have to find some good tank tops that actually cover my bump, my regular ones are not cutting it anymore. Any recommendations?

Edit: My bday is actually tomorrow lol but since DH is going away tomorrow and has school tonight, they were forced to move up the dinner :)


----------



## northern_me

I just ordered regular tank tops in "tall" from old navy.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern I'm sorry about your belly button (and counting too - ouch!). Thankfully that is something I'm not having an issue with! 

Perplexed I hope your itching is nothing serious. 

Maggz happy birthday! That is so sweet they made dinner and cake for you. I don't have suggestions about clothes. I'm so over mine but I'm just dealing with them! 

Rebecca I'm glad to hear the baby has started eating. I hope she listens to your advice. 

I finally made an appointment for the new doctor - and I managed to get in with the one I wanted. Its going to be next Wednesday and I'm looking forward to getting some answers about the birth and what will happen etc. 
I can't wait to go on holiday! Only 9 days of work left to go! Finally I can sort out the house and arrange things the way I want. I've ordered a few more baby things so not much left to get!


----------



## Perplexed

awww happy birthday maggz!! :hugs:

for clothes I still wear some regular t shirts and tanks in a size larger than my normal. they are from Victoria's Secret pink from last pregnancy. I lived in them postpartum even though they were quite big. but I have to say, they don't look "nice" in a larger size and I only wear them for comfort. I wear proper maternity tops most of the time. 

bean: it's awesome that you only have 9 more days to go! 

I just realized we are all in double digits!! exciting!


----------



## counting

If it makes you feel better ladies, I have terrible skin in terms of handling pregnancy and that is probably why it happened. I have so many stretch marks from my first baby that it is absolutely distressing to look at. Luckily I haven't gotten any from this little guy... there is simply no more real estate for them to appear.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Counting- I haven't had the belly button problem, but my skin is like yours when it comes to stretch marks. I haven't gotten any more this pregnancy, but I got so many last time that I don't think there's even room for more! I wish my skin could be so lovely like so many others whose skin never changes!
My belly button is very deep, and I think that keeps it from being affected during pregnancy.


----------



## Perplexed

I couldn't sleep again last night from the itching I started crying at 4.30 because I was so exhausted and the itch was everywhere all at once. In my fingers and feet it was so deep that there's no relief. 

Got stuck in traffic so i couldn't make it to my appointment. Aunt told me to just go to the nearest er. I feel ridiculous doing that but I have no other option. I'm trying to scratch my cheeks off as we speak.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Please go get checked Perplexed :hugs:

Happy Birthday Maggz! I am short so I can still wear longline tops or tunics. They are nice post baby too.

My belly button is still in, I have quite a deep belly button, despite having huge bumps it has only ever gone flat not popped.

I have a midwife appt today - it'll just be the usual basic checks but it is nice to have some contact with the community midwife. The hospital is quite impersonal sometimes and makes me feel very high risk when I don't think I am that 'risky' at all.


----------



## Beanonorder

I just had such an amazing swim! I wish I could go everyday. 

So today, for the first time in 8 years of teaching, I walked out of my class! They just got me so frustrated I knew I was going to cry so I walked out instead so I could calm down. The bought me chocolate afterwards to say sorry!!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck perplexed. I hope the itching is nothing serious xxx

Amelie how was your weekend with hubby? Good luck with appointment. I am now consultant led and my appointments have been every 8 weeks lol next one in 7 weeks to organise induction at due date and antibodies blood test. 

No tearing belly button here! Mine is also deep so only goes flat. I got stretch marks when pregnant with dd but the last two pregnancys I haven't had any more luckly. Hope it stays that way lol

3rd try aches and pains creeping in for me. I keep getting a shooting achy pain at the tops of my legs. Ok I'm morning but I am limping when walking at night. I guess it's just too much bending and lifting but I can't help that with a 17 month old :haha:


----------



## Perplexed

Bloods came fine and I was prescribed something for the itch. So relaxed and sleepy right now!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Our weekend away was really lovely Scottish. I was sooooo tired on the Sunday night because we did loads of walking and stayed up late.

Dinner at the hotel was amazing too, my DH took a photo of me and bump.

https://s11.postimg.org/f9mc5hj1f/IMG_20150124_05942.jpg
picture share


----------



## Scottish

Aww that's lovely! I would live to do something with mine like that as well.

You look beautiful :flower: love your dress xxx

Perplexed thank goodness all is ok. I hope the medication helps with itching! I know how frustrating that is! My legs get itchy badly now and again


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Glad all is well Perplexed, I hope the medication stops the itching x


----------



## captainj1

Beanonorder said:


> I just had such an amazing swim! I wish I could go everyday.
> 
> So today, for the first time in 8 years of teaching, I walked out of my class! They just got me so frustrated I knew I was going to cry so I walked out instead so I could calm down. The bought me chocolate afterwards to say sorry!!

I can totally empathise with this - I am not coping at all well with stress this pregnancy. Little things that would normally just wash over me are really niggling, and i'm feeling physically sick in difficult meetings/conversations when i'm getting a battering from a client or something and I would normally just take it and deal with it and move on mentally. I can feel the anxiety rising up in me, it can't be good for me or the baby but there isn't much I can do about it! i'm not planning to start my leave until 10 days before my due date.

I hope you are feeling better - sometimes a good cry is just what you need! xx


----------



## northern_me

I've got everything bought to turn DD's room at my parents into a shared bedroom/nursery, since we can't properly set up at OH's place. I was going to do grey and white but DD protested. We are now doing lime green and white with pink accents. Owl theme. She's pumped.

Like this: https://visualeyecandy.blogspot.ca/2012/04/bs-nursery.html


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie you look so lovely xx

Northern: I like the colors of the owl theme it's so pretty!

Scottish: 3rd tri aches and pains have slowly crept up on me too...but nothing worse than last time. Except for the itch lol!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Happy Birthday, Maggz!! I thought I wrote that yesterday, but I didn't see it on here. Anyway, that was really sweet of your husband. I hope your birthday was great!

Amelie- You look very nice. I love that dress--it's so pretty! Glad you guys got a weekend away.

Perplexed- I'm so glad everything came back fine for you and that you have relief for your itching. That's so great!

Beanonorder- I'm sorry that you had a frustrating day, but it's a good thing your class felt bad! At one school I taught at years ago, a few coworkers of mine had done that. It seemed to work. Laws have since changed in the U.S. that we now get in trouble for walking out. There have definitely been times I wanted to do it!

Northern- I love the owl theme! It's great!

D's baby is doing well and has started nursing. My MIL encouraged her to pump frequently, and she gave the baby whatever was pumped, so it helped more milk come in. So, now she is nursing and everything seems to be going great for her.

AFM- I'm getting sick or something. I'm trying hard to fight it off. I have to get on an airplane on Thursday to go up for my baby shower. I do NOT want to be sick--even with a cold. My husband has been sick for a few days now. I actually thought he had the flu--he's had his flu shot because he has to get it. But he had no fever. He was just very tired, congested, and not very hungry. He seems to be doing better. I took a nap yesterday after not sleeping well the night before and woke up from my nap feeling bad. My stomach hurt and I had a headache. Then, that went away and I started getting a sore throat. I went to bed early last night thinking I'd wake up feeling worse. Thankfully, I feel better and for the first time in awhile, I slept like a rock! 8 uninterrupted hours of sleep. I still have a sore throat this morning, but no other symptoms. I'm wondering if my allergies are flaring up; I took some Claritin. So, I hope to just keep feeling better because I don't want to be traveling while sick.


----------



## Perplexed

I hope you aren't getting sick Rebecca! Hopefully getting some rest and drinking plenty of fluids will make you feel better. Have a fun baby shower :)


----------



## stripeycat5

Ameile you look stunning! I love that dress! 

Rebecca - I hope that you don't get ill that would be awful especially if you have to fly &#128542;

Bean - I am glad your class got you some chocolate to say sorry. Glad you had a good swim though! I would live to swim regularly but the pool 20 miles away and is never open at decent times for me to go &#128542;. One of the crappy things about living in the middle of nowhere.

I had my 28 week appointment with the midwife today and everything is great. Baby's heartbeat and growth is right on track. Every time she moved the Doppler the baby kicked like mad - I remember ds doing that. It doesn't feel like two minutes since it was him in there kicking away &#9786;&#65039;. I still hadn't had an appointment through from the consultant so the midwife rang the hospital and made an appointment for me today. They said they can't decide where I am going to have the baby until I go into labour though. I think my midwife thinks that I need to go to the main hospital whatever happens which is a shame as I would love to have the baby at the local midwife led unit but because of the forceps last time I don't think that is going to an option &#128542;. Hopefully will know more when I see the consultant.

My mum dreamt that I had the baby last night and that I gave birth to her/him and then wouldn't let her see it. I reassured her that this isn't going to happen lol &#128521; x


----------



## Christina86

Oh my dizziness. I haven't had anything to eat since 9pm. I'm starving and my arm hurts. I get my blood drawn for the 4th time in a few minutes. Stupid 3hr glucose test. 

Though while here (since 8am) there were 2 babies born. This is the hospital I'm delivering at and every time a baby is born they play a lullaby thought the speaker system. =]


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Stripy I had forceps with dd1 and no one was worried with dd2, I know women who had home births after an assist previous delivery.

In comparison to dd1 dd2 pretty much fell out :rofl:


----------



## northern_me

Christina86 said:


> Oh my dizziness. I haven't had anything to eat since 9pm. I'm starving and my arm hurts. I get my blood drawn for the 4th time in a few minutes. Stupid 3hr glucose test.
> 
> Though while here (since 8am) there were 2 babies born. This is the hospital I'm delivering at and every time a baby is born they play a lullaby thought the speaker system. =]

That is such a cute idea.

Good luck on your test!

I picked up my Rx for insulin today. Have to have it before every meal and long acting before bed to keep my morning numbers down :( 

I dragged OH along with me to meet the OB today and she said she was totally in favour of inducing me for a VBAC as long as baby isn't too big. Which is awesome. I have an ultrasound on Tuesday, then another at 34 weeks and then one every week until she arrives!


----------



## stripeycat5

Ha ha Ameile hope that is the case with this one then! I think they worry more cos ds was in scbu and we both had an infection after the birth. They panic a bit cos the dgh is a good hour journey away from us &#128542;. Tbh I will try and labour as much as possible at home this time and see what happens &#128521; x


----------



## counting

Don't know what this kid is doing. I think his head keeps popping in and out of my pelvis. My belly gets low and I seriously feel like his head is going to fall/push itself out, then everything goes back to feeling normal after a few hours. Never had this happen with my first!


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina that is adorable! I love the idea. 

Northern awesome news that your ob is still open to the VBAC. 

I'm 30 weeks tomorrow (it's Wednesday here already!) and I'm starting to feel like I'm running out of time! I'm trying to get through two hypnobirthing books plus a breastfeeding book and I want to reread Ina Mays book. The more I read about hypnobirthing the more I'm convinced it will make some difference in giving me a better experience. I also want to do loads more research on breastfeeding because I desperately want it to go better this time. 

I thought I was having a good night's sleep last night. I was waking up every hour and a half but I was going right back to sleep. But then at 3am dd decided she just couldn't go back to sleep. Eventually at 4:30am I pulled her close to me and curled up with her. I was then woken up just before 6am with an excruciating leg cramp and leapt out of bed and discovered I also had a very numb, dead arm!! Oh the joys of parenting.


----------



## Christina86

Baby is on the move today. I am getting random kicks all over but big hard bulges either lower to the left or high to the right-- close to ribs. It's actually quite uncomfortable. =[


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, what hypnobirthing books do you have? Now that a VBAC is an option, I am interested. Think it can get me through pitocin if it's needed?


----------



## counting

Beanonorder said:


> Christina that is adorable! I love the idea.
> 
> Northern awesome news that your ob is still open to the VBAC.
> 
> I'm 30 weeks tomorrow (it's Wednesday here already!) and I'm starting to feel like I'm running out of time! I'm trying to get through two hypnobirthing books plus a breastfeeding book and I want to reread Ina Mays book. The more I read about hypnobirthing the more I'm convinced it will make some difference in giving me a better experience. I also want to do loads more research on breastfeeding because I desperately want it to go better this time.
> 
> I thought I was having a good night's sleep last night. I was waking up every hour and a half but I was going right back to sleep. But then at 3am dd decided she just couldn't go back to sleep. Eventually at 4:30am I pulled her close to me and curled up with her. I was then woken up just before 6am with an excruciating leg cramp and leapt out of bed and discovered I also had a very numb, dead arm!! Oh the joys of parenting.

So much dead arm here! That is the worst about side sleeping during pregnancy, I am a HUGE back sleeper!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I am pretty sure I'm feeling better. I have been resting a good amount, drinking lots of water, and eating oranges. My husband made me some tea as well, and that helped.

I've been busying around the house (when not resting) trying to clean before I leave. My husband told me not to overdo it and that he can clean while I'm gone. But I'm sure part of this is some form of nesting. I feel it just has to get done and I have to do it before I go. I probably won't get as much done as I originally planned. But I'll do as much cleaning as possible before leaving. 

Beanonorder- Happy 30 weeks! I'll be there tomorrow as well. Except tomorrow is Wednesday for me. :) I feel like you do. Sometimes, it just seems like there is very little time left. Then, there are other times when I think "Wow...Still have all of February and all of March to go!"
I know it's the shortest month, but February always seems to just drag on for me (pregnant or not).

Right now, when I feel like time is going slow, I then remind myself that it is still a good 10 weeks to get ready for the baby and also to get myself in the best shape possible to give birth. My friend who just had a baby shared something about how squats help with giving birth and if you do 300 squats a day, you are going to be guaranteed a quick an easy labor. That sounds like more than I could handle just yet! But probably my goal for March will be to start squatting. ;) I do some now as it is, but nowhere near that many!


----------



## Perplexed

Happy 30 weeks Bean & Rebecca :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

northern_me said:


> Beanonorder, what hypnobirthing books do you have? Now that a VBAC is an option, I am interested. Think it can get me through pitocin if it's needed?

The one book I have is called HypnoBirthing: The Mongan Method by Marie F. Mongan and the other is called The HypnoBirthing Book by Katharine Graves.
I have bought both of them in PDF & Mobi format so if you (or anyone else) want to PM/facebook message me your email address I am more than happy to pass them on. I paid the equivalent of $1 for each so its really not an issue to share! I do think they could help you deal with pitocin contractions too. 

Rebecca I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Being sick is just not cool. 

I am so upset. I went swimming today and the gym has put up a notice to say that the swimming pool will be closed for the whole month of February for maintenance. I had just been thinking how I could go swimming five times a week during my holidays and now I discover that I won't be able to go AT ALL! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## StephR

hi Beanonorder

I highly, highly recommend getting some of the cd's that go with the book. I didn't like Mongan Relaxation CD so I purchased some others on ITunes that I love. Really helps with the relaxation and hopefully in labour it will act as a trigger for me to completely relax and to go into my happy place. I listen to a relaxation one once a day. Usually when I fall asleep at night. I also listen to birth affirmations twice each day. Once during the day while practicing breathing techniques and stretching and the second time is before I fall asleep. 

S


----------



## northern_me

I'm going to look into all of this. I'm glad other people are interested in hypnobirthing. It isn't really a "thing" here.


----------



## northern_me

Also, under 60 days till due date, although only 47 days till I most likely go in to have her!


----------



## maggz

Glad you guys are interested in hypnobirthing too! I've been a slacker about listening to the affirmations, good job Steph! 
I really need to step it up now that it's getting closer. 

29 weeks today over here :happydance: 

I started feeling that lower back pain again now that school started, so it's definitely related to those damn chairs in the class rooms! DH said I should get a donut to sit on hahaha or just bring my exercise ball :haha:

Oh and those who have Target close to you, there's a bunch of clothes on clearance and if you get their "cartwheel" app you'll get an extra 20% off everything on clearance! I got two cardigans, a tank top, and a really cute Liz Lange maternity sweater. Yay for not roaming around naked anymore lol


----------



## Beanonorder

StephR said:


> hi Beanonorder
> 
> I highly, highly recommend getting some of the cd's that go with the book. I didn't like Mongan Relaxation CD so I purchased some others on ITunes that I love. Really helps with the relaxation and hopefully in labour it will act as a trigger for me to completely relax and to go into my happy place. I listen to a relaxation one once a day. Usually when I fall asleep at night. I also listen to birth affirmations twice each day. Once during the day while practicing breathing techniques and stretching and the second time is before I fall asleep.
> 
> S

How long is the relaxation thing you listen to? And do you have quite a few if then? I've found some in YouTube but I'm not sure which to actually go with. I need to get organised and start doing these things if I want them to work!


----------



## Scottish

Hypnobirthing sounds interesting but I terrible at anything I have to concentrate on like that. I will read up the info though :D

Northern wow not long to go! When will hospital decide for definite the date of going in? 

Bean that's horrid about the swimming :( I would have been really upset to. 

Rebecca get well soon xxx


----------



## northern_me

I think it just depends what day of the week my OB is working that week.


----------



## northern_me

Ladies, I think my days of bending over and picking things up are done. Just leaned down for 2 seconds to pick DD's laundry up out of her basket and started getting shooting pains in my belly. Talk about uncomfortable!


----------



## StephR

Hey Beanonorder 

It relaxation one is 20 minutes and the affirmations is 18 minutes. This is the one I got. https://hypnobirthingaustralia.com.au/shop/surge-of-the-sea/

I plan on purchasing one of her other bundle packs. 

Highly recommend starting soon. My approach has be "you have to train for a long time to run a marathon, so tackling a natural birth is the same". Even if it is just 10 minutes per day on the breathing, it all helps in the long run :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- Happy 29 weeks! I'd get something to sit on in the class if it would help. Anyone would understand, I'm sure. :)

Beanonorder- That's a bummer about that pool. What terrible timing! Hope you can find something else you enjoy doing for February.

Northern- That is so close! I feel like "March Madness" will take on a whole new meaning this year. ;)

I seem to have my congestion under control. Drinking tons of water has helped. I'm starting to feel it's allergies. I'm usually pretty good at staying on top of my allergies. I take something at the slightest sign of them and then they don't get the better of me. But this time I guess I was just a tad too late. But lots of people's allergies are flaring up around here. I think it has something to do with it being cold one day and then warm the next. 
I get up tomorrow and leave for the airport. My son is excited and I'm just ready to get this trip out of the way. We aren't checking any bags; just taking 2 carry-ons. One of them is a suitcase that will need to go in the overhead bin and I plan on getting a flight attendant to help me with that. I was curious as to whether I might get to board early being pregnant and traveling with a 3-year-old. Unfortunately, that wasn't one of the qualifications. One of them was "baby in arms." And I kind of want to say, "What about baby in belly?" lol It's also tricky! We'll see..maybe they can help me out. I just don't want my pregnant self standing there blocking the aisle waiting for someone to put my bag up for me.
I'll just be happy when we arrive.


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern I will email the books to you when I get home from work. I briefly saw your post on Facebook but needed to leave for work. Now I can't get the damn vpn to work so can't get on Facebook again. 
Steph I also saw the stuff you posted. Looking forward to taking a look. 

So... Dh called it quits last night. Long story but he seems to be living in a parallel universe to me. He told me I'm selfish and self absorbed and only look at things my way. He said a bunch of other things too. Anyway... I'm not sure how I feel or what I'm going to do. I think I just feel numb to everything.


----------



## maggz

bean that's quite the news to get :hugs: I don't understand what you're being selfish about. Obviously we don't know everything, feel free to pm me here or on facebook if you wanna talk or just rant. :hugs: :hugs:

rebecca I can't get over how stupid I would look haha so I probably won't! I'm sure someone will help you with your carry on! Have a safe trip :) 

steph I agree the sooner you start, the better. I've only been doing the relaxation though have hardly listened to the affirmations. I loved the stuff you shared on fb!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks Maggz. 

Rebecca I forgot to say usually priority boarding applies to anyone travelling with children under 12. In the six flights we took to get home and back again we were able to always get on first (or at least with the business class passengers). Just go straight to the front of the line, even if no one tells you to. I promise the won't turn you away!


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: I'm so sorry about your dh :hugs: if you need anything we're all here


----------



## Scottish

Bean so sorry that your dh has finished it :( I really hope now that your not in limbo any more you can look to the future and plan for your two baby's xxx what is your plan now? Would you stay I China as a single mother? Also I can't remember but do the rest of your family stay back home?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I'm sorry to hear that news about your husband. That is tough. Prayers for you as you navigate a new road. I don't know the whole situation (of course), but it sounds like something else is just going on with him. I hope there are people around you who will surround you with love and support right now.

Also, thank you for the tip about the flight. I will go ahead and get in line with priority boarding. It just doesn't make any sense to do it the other way around. I'd just be in everyone's way.

I'm exhausted today. I couldn't sleep last night for a variety of reasons. I will probably crash at my mom's house when I get there!


----------



## Beanonorder

Yes Scottish the rest of my family are back home. But apparently I am still in limbo. After all he said last night he messaged me later and said he knows his timing wasn't great but he had reasons for leaving. And then said he did want to come back. Today he was messaging me about this marriage book I have on audio and how he doesn't like the narrators voice so he's going to try find the actual book. I wanted to ask him what's the point seeing as he's ended it but I just left it alone. He also told me he's given notice on his current apartment and is looking for a place in the area I live in. I just said ok. He's a good dad and dd loves him. She deserves to see him as much as possible. He was then here when I got home from work and I couldn't even look him in the eye. Eventually he pushed me into talking and I just said I had a bad day at work. I didn't feel like dealing with any more drama so I made polite conversation but we mainly focused on dd. When it was time for him to go he told me about a place he's found about 2 minutes away and that he's sorry he's not doing what I want and moving back but he's going to be right here and that its not forever. So its kind of like last night never happened.... 
I know a lot of you are reading this and thinking why doesn't she just leave! Even I'm wondering that sometimes. But its so hard. No matter what, he's always going to be part of my life. And he does have good qualities, he just is immature and has had no good example to follow in his life. These are not excuses. I don't know what I'm going to do but I have decided I am going to focus on dd and the new baby and, when I get the rare chance, myself. I'm definitely going to stay in China for at least one more year and save money and I'm going to research Australia and New Zealand and moving there. What happens with us remains a mystery I'm not going to deal with right now....


----------



## Scottish

Aww I am sending you big big hugs :hugs: I can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## StephR

So sorry to hear about everything Beanonorder. 

I can highly recommend Australia!! That is where I am from!! Currently living in the US tho... 

If you have any question, I am more than happy to help out!


----------



## Christina86

Bean- sorry about everything you have to deal with. 


I am exhausted this morning. :sleep:
This week has been draining. Between my internship, classes, homework, work for my internship that I do at home, and then my appointments. I have my diabetes education class soon so I am getting ready for that (waiting for my hair straightener to heat up :haha:). I am lucky that my husband is on board and is going to eat what I am going to eat b/c it will make it so much easier. Hopefully I can keep my sugar levels down to not be put on medication. After my appointment I go to my internship and then I go do a home health visit tonight. I have class tomorrow and after that is done I am pretty sure I am going to pass out for a while (my wish is to sleep for 2 days straight but I have to clean my house :haha:)


----------



## Perplexed

It's so difficult not knowing what will happen...especially since it's almost like the conversation didn'T happen. Hoping you figure things out and can decide your long term plans. :hugs: bean


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just massive massive :hugs: Bean. 

You are being really strong x


----------



## stripeycat5

Huge hugs Bean it must be so hard for you. We are all here for you if you need a rant or a whinge. I think you have stayed so amazingly strong through all of this and are being such a wonderful role model for your daughter and bubba boy xxx


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm on my phone so I will post more tomorrow. But our flight was great and we did get priority boarding!


----------



## northern_me

I think a lot of the msgs I post on my phone don't show up here. 

Sorry things are so difficult Beanonorder. Hope things work out the way that makes you happiest in the end.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca glad you're there safely and that your flight went well! Hope you get to rest now and have an awesome baby shower!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! Trying to catch up. I seem to do a better job with facebook. 

Bean- I am so shocked....sorry about all of this. You are so strong. I think it is really impressive you want him to be a part of your children's lives even with how he's acting towards you. I just want to hug you! 

I had my consultation last week for VBAC. Still not sure.....a lot more wait and see. I have my 30 week appt with my dr next week so I think I will know more then.


----------



## Dini

Hello ladies! I've been gone a week from here! I didn't have internet for several days because we didn't have a living room anymore because of the new flooring DH was doing and that is where our internet connection is, so all I had was my phone and this thread moves so fast. I also have been having horrible back and hip pain and just having awful days emotionally. The whole flooring installation was so stressful and we had no place to even sit in the house but the bedroom and DH had to start the floor over again twice and it was just a rough few days. 

Sooo I did catch up but sorry I can't reply to all of it. 

Bean, I just feel so awful for you, I wish I could just come hug you! We are here if you need us and we certainly aren't judging you about not just leaving him. He is the father of your children and relationships are complicated!:hugs:

Rebecca, glad the flight went well and all is well with DH's cousin's girlfriend?? did I get that right lol?

Perplexed I am glad all is okay and you got something for the itching, how awful that must've been.

So updates on me, sorry if this gets long, it's been a long week. My 1hr glucose test came back and it's irritating. The normal threshold for normal is under 140, but my OB's office uses the lower one at 130 and I was 133. Now they want me to do the 3 hour and I don't want to, the 1 hour made me so sick, and I've still randomly checked my sugars and they are normal. Due to my normal insulin resistance I rarely eat much sugar without pairing it with protein and I feel like that test is just not an accurate picture of how my body processes sugar. I think I'm going to wait till I see the midwife next week and see if I can just monitor for 2 weeks and if I get a bad number I'll take the 3 hour. I doubt they will let me though.

Also, My carpal tunnel turns out to be something called double crush syndrome that actually starts in my neck, so the chiro thinks she can fix it, and the hip pain and numbness I'm having is probably from piriformis syndrome which I likely had prior to pregnancy but got worse of course with the pregnancy. She found several spasming locked up muscles along the left side of my back and neck and "unlocked" them and did some adjustments so the pain was intense for about 2 days. Only thing I could do was ice it. Today it's much better so hopefully it will improve my function and pain over the next few treatments. My SI joint was our of place as well and she fixed that. She said I was a "hot mess" but I can blame my job for most of it. I go back Feb. 5th to see her again. I really hope she can fix the carpal tunnel because I literally don't sleep more than an hour at a time now and have to get up and walk around to get feeling back and the pain goes all the way up to my shoulder on the left. 

I took two days off of work this week because of the back pain and I'm so upset I had to do that. It takes nearly a week away from my maternity leave and I was figuring I'd only get 6 weeks at 60% of my pay then 3 weeks paid with my vacation, but now I'll only get 2 weeks with my vacation and I can't afford to take more than one week off without pay for varying reasons I won't bore you all with. I really wanted at least 10 weeks:cry: Unless we can save an extra $1000 on top of everything else we have to have money for I will only get 9 weeks and that is if I don't miss a single other day of work in the next 3 months and work till the last minute and with as much pain as I've been in I doubt that.

Sorry to bore you all, I guess I'm just frustrated these days. Good news is I'll be 29 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## StephR

Hi Dini

Sorry to hear about your bad test results.

Maybe chat to them about doing an 8hr fasting then blood draw, eat your normal breakfast within 15 minutes then not have anything for two hours then another blood draw. That is what I did with mine. I do not eat fructose (unless in fruit) and I have a very low carb diet so I did not want to do the usual test because my body would go into melt down trying to deal with the overload from that terrible drink! Not sure who you do your labs through but I went through LabCorp and on their website they state that the two hr testing can be done with the glucose drink or normal meal. 

Also if you did not get more than 6 hours sleep the night before it has been proven that this will have a significant effect on your blood sugar level. It will read much higher than it usually would if you were to get sufficient sleep. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dini

Steph that's a good point. I pretty much never get 6 hours of sleep lately so that may have had an effect. I'm going to wait and talk to the midwife Wednesday about it because all of my fasting and two hour post meal numbers have been good. I'll do the 3 hour if I have to, obviously I want what's best for the baby but according to most standards I passed the test but their standards are more strict.


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: I'm sorry about the glucose test results. It is very annoying! I hope you can negotiate with them to just let you monitor for a while and see if there's a need to do the 3 hour one. I'm glad the chiropractor was able to help with some of your pains. It sounds amazing I wish I knew a chiropractor! Happy 29 weeks in advance!

I'm supposed to hear about my 1 hour glucose test results today. Pretty much expecting it to be high due to what I had for breakfast that morning.


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini I'm so sorry about your diabetes test and even more about your leave! I completely understand how you are feeling. I'm trying to save what sick leave I have left to extend my paid leave but I have a feeling the school has been counting my doctors appointments under it, which means there will be none! Is there no way you can go back part time for a while first? I know it's not ideal but it's on my last resort list. 

I am so sick today! I can't remember the last time I had flu this badly. Every part of me aches and I'm sure my head is going to explode.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- You did get that right! ;) As far as I know, things are going fine with her. She is still breastfeeding. I get all of my information through my MIL, and she doesn't say much about it. So, I guess it's good.
I don't understand why they are trying to make you take the 3-hour test if you passed the 1-hour test. Hopefully, even if you have to take the 3-hour test, it will all come back just fine.

Perplexed- I hope your results come back good!

Beanonorder- Sorry to hear you are sick! I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Everything is good here! It's nice seeing friends and family. I was with one of my best friends yesterday. She has two boys--one just turned 2 and the other is almost 4 months. Her baby is so mellow! I told her that I hope my 2nd baby is as mellow as hers. She said she needed it because her 1st is a live wire (and he is). But the 2nd one just never cries. I'd love it if mine turned out that way. ;)


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, my first was a mellow baby. Every time my best friend would come visit she's be talking to her going "you're so zen". My MIL keeps telling me horror stories about my OH climbing walls basically, apparently he was hyper as hell as a child. I don't think I'm going to get so lucky this time.


----------



## wanting2010

Dini, I hope you won't have to take the 3 hour test. I was in the same boat- my OB uses the 130 cut off and with both DS and this pregnancy my number was 133. Thankfully I did not have to take the 3 hour test!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: glad to hear you are having a nice time!

they called about my results and my glucose test was fine yay!


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I'm glad you're having a good time there! My dd was a really mellow easy baby. I'm worried about this one! 

I'm really struggling here. Its just after 3am and I'm wide awake. So is dd! She didn't go to sleep til almost 10pm and she's been waking up crying or moaning almost every hour. It also sounds like she is getting sicker and I don't seem to be improving. If it's still like this later this morning I think I'm going to have to ask my nanny to come in.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Dini, I have refused any gtts in the past two pregnancies and just monitored, fingers crossed they will let you do that x


----------



## northern_me

Those of you planning on exclusively breastfeeding, are you going to have any bottles on hand? I'm just so set on breastfeeding that it never crossed my mind. Then my mom asked if I was going to get a couple to have on hand in case of emergency. Do I need to? I was thinking maybe two glass bottles. I didn't think this through I guess.


----------



## ssjad

Dini, I did the same as Amelie. The GTTs make me so sick I just monitored instead as well.

My ultrasound last week showed bubby is down to 5th percentile. I've been told I'll need a caesarian as bubby will be too small and weak to survive labour. Initially I was devastated as I've had 5 normal vaginal deliveries and I quite enjoy the experience. But then I remembered how my last two labours actually ended up really stressful as they were both iugr and really struggled at the end of labour, so now thankful to have a planned caesarian. What's another scar, right?

Bean, my two youngest have also been sick, the baby ended up having an ear and throat infection which antibiotics are doing a beautiful job clearing up. But she was waking every 45-60 minutes like your daughter due to her feeling like she was losing her balance. I hope your daughter is feeling better, and you're able to get some rest. 
Also, I admire your strength regarding the situation with your OH. I've been in a similar situation, single when pregnant with number 3. It was scary but I did fine (better even). You will too, for sure!!

If I've missed any big news I'm sorry... it took me two days to catch up...


----------



## ssjad

Oh, Northern you posted as I was writing... no. I breastfed my previous five and never had bottles on hand until my last, who was so small I had to pump for her initially.
I always thought it seemed people were setting themselves up for breastfeeding 'failure' when they have bottles and formula on hand 'just in case'. It's too tempting when bubby is obviously hungry and going through a growth spurt to just top them up with formula rather than letting them nurse constantly for a few days until supply catches up.


----------



## northern_me

That's what I was thinking. I won't have formula on hand anyway, it would just be in the event that I needed to pump.


----------



## wanting2010

Northern with DS I didn't have any bottles on hand and don't plan to with this one either (well besides the couple that came with my breast pump, but no nipples). If we have any feeding issues at the beginning I'd rather use a syringe or something instead of a bottle.


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> Those of you planning on exclusively breastfeeding, are you going to have any bottles on hand? I'm just so set on breastfeeding that it never crossed my mind. Then my mom asked if I was going to get a couple to have on hand in case of emergency. Do I need to? I was thinking maybe two glass bottles. I didn't think this through I guess.

I wouldn't bother. I agree with having formula on hand setting up for failure. But I also think that you want to avoid bottles of expressed milk in the first 6 weeks anyway, for nipple confusion reasons, as well as getting your supply regulated. My toddler would not take a bottle (or a sippy) of breast milk. Ever. I went back to work at 6 months, and we still never needed a bottle. Sure it would have been less stressful, but many breastfed babies shun the bottle. I'm not sure there are many emergencies that would require you to have a bottle right there on hand. babies are welcome most places, and when mom gets sick and she is breastfeeding, even hospitals room baby in with her :)


----------



## Beanonorder

I was just going to comment that this thread suddenly got very quiet! 

Northern I'm planning to have a couple of bottles on hand. I will start pumping straight away if he goes into the NICU. If not then I will take it as it comes. Pumping didn't work to well last time but I think I had supply issues too. I want to exclusively breastfeed this time but I'm not putting as much pressure in myself because I really struggled with it when I ended up having to combi feed. Even now I'm still jealous of others when they say they never needed bottles. 

Ssjad I'm glad you are happy with the decision to have a c section. I think it will make for a better experience for you than if you dead against it. Sorry about your sick kids! 

I'm still pretty sick and I probably shouldn't be at work but I'm going to scream if another person tells me I should go home! For one I'm trying to save my sick leave so I can finish work before actually going into labour and for two I have a meeting today with HR to discuss me doing some work from home during my maternity leave so I can hopefully earn a bit of money. We've been trying to set this meeting up for weeks so I am not missing it! 

I did a bunch of shopping online yesterday. Aside from the things my mom is bringing over all that is left to get is the bassinet and bathtub and stand. The only reason I didn't order them was because I have nowhere to store them right now. But I'll them over my holiday.


----------



## Dini

Wanting you made me feel better about my glucose numbers since ours were the same. Thanks!

Also, Amelie and ssjad I really think I am going to try to refuse the 3 hour and monitor instead. The last test just made me feel so terrible and my number was so close. 

Bean I'm sorry you are sick. I know how awful that is to work sick, I worked with pneumonia on New Years day and it was horrible. Hope you feel better soon!

Northern, I'm planning to have some bottles because I have to go back to work at about 9-10 weeks and will have to introduce them a bit sooner than that as I work such long hours. No formula though. 

Ssjad, I'm glad you decided to accept the c-section. Another scar is no big deal! 

This message is taking me forever to type, my carpal tunnel is so bad right now it aches and my hands go numb so fast and j barely slept again last night because of it. On a good note though, it's February and that makes me feel like the end is so much closer!


----------



## Christina86

I can't say much to the other conversation as I am strictly formula feeding. 

My numbers have been awesome this weekend! I am so excited because I found foods that work for me pretty quickly. My only issue is forgetting to snack so I've been going decently long periods of time without eating which isn't good but I am getting better. =) 

I am 28 weeks today, which is exciting. Baby had about 2 decently quiet days this weekend. I've seen my stomach move and felt really strong kicks but not as often as it usually is. Actually, the last hour has been really active so I am thinking the quietness is over (or the baby is a New England Patriot fan and was kicking b/c they won the super bowl) LOL. I am taking a guess baby is going through a growth spurt. It's been about 3-4 weeks since baby had 2 days in a row of being really quiet. I also think baby went back to laying very low. He or she seems to like being really low.


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: I didn't buy any bottles for DD beforehand. Only got some later which she refused- until 4 months of age where I believe my supply just ran out due to our many issues... 

ssjad: Good luck :hugs: It's great having a date to look forward to rather than the unknown! 

Bean: Sorry that you're still not feeling well :hugs:

Dini: Ouch! That sounds painful, sorry about your carpal tunnel!

Christina: I'm glad you found which foods work for you! Happy 28 weeks!

DD was up for hours last night...but she wasn't crying. She was just playing and babbling and singing. So I just...left her alone in her cot...lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have bf both my daughters - DD1 with some issues, DD2 exclusively.

I have a steriliser (partially for my breast pump) and I'll have one bottle at home and some cartons of formula in case of dire emergency.

Northern - has your doctor talked about antenatal expressing for baby to help her sugars at birth?

I'll be doing it again - I took 14ml of frozen colostrum into hospital for DD2 and it prevented her needing formula or an IV drip. 

In the UK they monitor GD babies blood sugar until it is deemed stable - my girls always dipped a little probably like any newborn would but I found the constant stabbing of their little feet absolutely awful :cry:

As I've always been diet controlled I've had good sugars in labour and never needed an insulin line in - I *may* refuse baby having her sugars tested this time if she latches well, I will agree to 2 hourly feeding and I have a stash of colostrum. 

Also, for some women and definitely not all, the GD and being on insulin prior to baby arriving can delay your milk coming in. Mine always arrives day 3-5 but very gradually. No one warned me of that,


----------



## northern_me

She hasn't but I'm going to mention it to her. 

We are getting THREE huge winter storms this week(each 35+cm of snow in a 24hr period). I guess this is going to be the most boring week of life. Not going out in that! My ultrasound is tomorrow and I may have to cancel.


----------



## Beanonorder

Amelie do you hand express the colostrum or use a pump? 
I'm wondering about that option if my baby is going to end up in the NICU. With dd I wasn't even asked if I wanted to pump or anything. They just took her away and gave her formula - on a four hour schedule! I was so angry.


----------



## northern_me

You can use a pump for colostrum. I've been trying to see if I can get any out by hand right now and nothing happens.


----------



## Perplexed

I accidentally expressed colostrum a few weeks ago :facepalm: I don't really know how to hand express and don't know if I'll need to.


----------



## Eidson23

Hi ladies! For everyone who's completely against bottle feeding, I'm just curious how your OH feels about not being able to feed the baby? I know for me I'd be devastated if my wife strictly breastfed and I couldn't get that experience. We've since actually decided that I'm going to induce lactation and im going to try and breastfeed also. It's probably much different for men I'm sure they have their own ways of bonding. I was just curious! Hope everyone is doing okay! My wife has popped so much this week, she was carrying pretty low most of the pregnancy and all of a sudden he was so high the past few days! Definitely head down because I can feel him kicking his little feet under her breast line :D


----------



## northern_me

Eidson, that's great that you're going to induce lactation. Good for you! 

I don't think OH minds. I don't mind a bottle either once we have fully established a good latch. It's not the bottle in my mind that is the issue, it's just that artificial nipples are a great way to ruin breastfeeding efforts. OH will be on bath duty and I plan on feeding baby and then letting him rock her to sleep. I am going to school in September so I don't want her to be totally dependant on me for sleep. We'll be expressing for day time feedings during his parental leave, so he will have lots of feeding time eventually


----------



## northern_me

Also, anyone who might be able to get McCain products by them, I hear from a very experienced breastfeeding mama that their chocolate cake is great for milk supply ;-)


----------



## Christina86

Decided this morning to listen to some disney songs while working. Anyway, Baby really enjoys the song Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride. I put my phone on my bump and just saw my phone moving back and forth in wave forms. :haha: 

I need to go to my car and get the work I have in there to do. The school is on a 2hr delay due to the roads from the storm this weekend. HOWEVER since the roads were barely traveled and we had rain before they are complete ice. The plows and sand trucks JUST started to come down my block and we are an emergency route road!!! I can't even imagine what other roads look like. I may attempt to head to the school later on, but I'm not going to risk it, even my supervisor is working from home today. I have to go out later anyway for a home health visit tonight from 5-8pm but at least the roads will be a bit less icy b/c of the cars driving on them during the day. Is winter over yet??? :growlmad:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

In my experience colostrum is wayyyyyyy to sticky and small amount for a pump, you lose a lot in the workings.

I've always hand expressed (which can take practice) direct into a 1ml syringe.

I couldn't get any colostrum out last time til 35 or 36 weeks x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am fine with baby having bottles of EBM but not probably until 6 weeks +. My husband never really enjoyed giving DD1 bottles - she had a TT that meant she hated the bottle, and there was a lot of puking and winding...it wasn't exactly a beautiful serene experience :rofl:

I think he got his bonding easily from cuddles, changing, bathing, playing. We coslept too both times so he was plenty bonded with both girls.


----------



## Dini

Eidson, I think that's wonderful you are going to induce lactation!

I've also been wondering if exclusively bfig would ruin DH's bonding but I am going to try to just bf until probably 5-6 weeks and the introduce the bottle since I have to return to work so soon. I think having him do more bathing is a good idea!

Christina, I second the "is winter over yet" question. We were supposed to get hit with a foot of snow and ended up just getting rain which turned to ice. I am over it! But glad we didn't get the snow.

Northern I hope you don't have to cancel your ultrasound. 

I'm thinking of asking about a scan myself sometime soon. Since I'm a bigger girl and seem to be hiding this little guy very well they haven't done a fundal height measurement and I just wonder how they can be sure he's growing okay. I think he is, his movements are strong and sometimes pretty high up but I wouldnstill love to see him again. 

Perplexed, that's cute that dd just played in her cot, but I'm sure you could have used the sleep!


----------



## Perplexed

nice to hear from from you edison. I think it's awesome that you're planning to induce lactation.

I don't mind my lo getting a bottle here and there as long as we're sure there won't be any nipple confusion. I just don't know what will happen. 

As for the other parent bonding, I feel dh and dd got on well during the period dd was ebf. it was hard in the first 6-8 weeks but got better. I don't feel like dh and dd missed out on any bonding opportunities at all.


----------



## counting

I'm not against bottles :thumbup:, but I won't be using them for my son (or other artificial nipples). It's just not the right choice for my family. I do "ecological breastfeeding". I hope to be able to use it (effectively)for longer this time as I don't return to work until 1 year pp. 

DH was able to bond very well without feeding. He loved to wear our son, take naps with him on his chest, would take baths with him. Baby wearing was a BIG one though for him. It was interesting to see his different methods of soothing baby boy. My go to was always the breast, but Joey would nap for DH without(never for me!). And he really understood the special breastfeeding relationship and valued and defended it. Secretly, I think he enjoyed the fact I did essentially all nighttime parenting as well :p

Expressing colostrum- It depends on what type of colostrum you get. I produced a thin, clear colostrum last time- and lots! I may have been able to pump some, but I'd be afraid it would all coat the workings and I'd loose most. This time I have orange, THICK(talking white glue consistency), sticky colostrum, and less of it I think. I'd never be able to pump it and save any. Hand expressing into small syringes- a few drops at a time then freezing, is what i'd do. Hand expression always worked well for me, but I found I needed to express from a lower point on my breast than you see recommended. Very close to the nipple in the early days.


----------



## stripeycat5

I agree with counting on the bf. I exclusively bf - we had a pump and a couple of times DH did a feed DS around 11pm so I could sleep but it was such a faff and so much easier to put DS to the breast tbh. DH bonded through bath time which they still enjoy and cuddles, playing etc. I agree with the nighttime parenting thing too! It was pointless DH getting up as he knew all DS wanted was boob so just slept through it lucky bugger &#128521;. Obviously it will be slightly different this time as I will have DS to deal with at the same time as bf so don't know whether I will end up expressing more often so I can get more sleep or quite how it will work. I think I will just go with the flow - it would be awesome to get along as well as I did last time with the bf as it was so easy and natural &#128522;


----------



## northern_me

Getting ready for my ultrasound! I'm excited to start getting them weekly now. At 28 weeks she was sucking her hands and was anywhere between 3lbs 3oz to 3lbs 11oz so I'm excited to see if she has petered out or has continued growing at such a fast rate! My weekly app updates are only now catching up to her weight from a month ago. 

I'm dreading the drive up there. We did indeed get our ridiculous snowstorm (counting I'm assuming you got hit too) and now we are under a flash freeze warning for this afternoon so I'm sure that will make for nice, safe driving conditions with all of our hills.


----------



## Christina86

northern_me said:


> Getting ready for my ultrasound! I'm excited to start getting them weekly now. At 28 weeks she was sucking her hands and was anywhere between 3lbs 3oz to 3lbs 11oz so I'm excited to see if she has petered out or has continued growing at such a fast rate! My weekly app updates are only now catching up to her weight from a month ago.
> 
> I'm dreading the drive up there. We did indeed get our ridiculous snowstorm (counting I'm assuming you got hit too) and now we are under a flash freeze warning for this afternoon so I'm sure that will make for nice, safe driving conditions with all of our hills.

Good luck with your ultrasound! 

I kind of hope my doctor tells me she is going to order another one just so I know baby is growing okay. Dr. never said my measurements were off but the nurse last time asked what position the baby was in (like I know- and the tech for my 3d never said) so I am assuming it is a bit off (unless they asked the tech and all was good but they never told me anything :shrug:) 

Drive safe! We had ice under our snow from this weekend and I guess there still weren't too many drivers on the road yesterday and whatever might have "melted" re-froze last night. It made for a wonderful slip and slide while trying to get to the school this morning. I slid twice- both on hills. GRRRRRR! :growlmad:


----------



## northern_me

You should get one at 32 weeks if you have GD. I'm only getting them weekly now because I'm insulin dependant.


----------



## Christina86

northern_me said:


> You should get one at 32 weeks if you have GD. I'm only getting them weekly now because I'm insulin dependant.

Oh, okay. She might let me know at my next appointment. I'll only be at the start of 31 weeks then. 

She mentioned a while back may need one anyway due to my lack of ability to gain weight (she said it in some other way- more medical termy :haha:). My next appointment will determine that as she wanted to see where I'd be after a certain amount of weeks. But according to my scale I lost weight this week, probably due to me switching up my diet. Down 22 from MS, up 13 (but still down from pre-pregnancy), now I lost almost 3 pounds!! :shrug: I tried to loose weight before I got pregnant and nothing worked- no exercise, no diet, etc.... and then I get pregnant and all of a sudden I can't gain weight! :dohh:


----------



## maggz

Hey girls just checking in, I'll be 30 weeks/7 months tomorrow :dance: 

eidson I think guys think about it differently cause they don't expect to be able to breastfeed. I understand that you would love to because you've already been through it and know how the bonding strengthens with it. Awesome that you're planning to induce! As others have said, I think there will be plenty of other options for DH to bond with baby other than feeding, I'm not worried at all that they won't bond because I breastfeed. And I would prefer not to bottlefeed at all, just because it's easier to just put the baby on the boob ;) 

northern lucky you get ultrasounds I wish... I doubt I'll get any more. 

dini hope you get one too! 

My back hurts so bad now and my belly feels like it's gonna fall off lol it feels better to support it with my hands :haha: Do I have to get a support belt from a physiotherapist or can I just buy one online/in store?
I think the baby likes my history professor's voice, he was moving the entire lecture last night hahaha :) 
I need to be productive today, wash sheets and put away the piles of laundry in our bedroom! I'll fold all day but I hate putting it away! 

Oh I forgot I was gonna tell you guys... I don't think my MIL likes me. She thinks I'm filling DH's head with opinions and thoughts about them. Ultimately I think it's because she knows she's in the wrong with a lot of stuff she asks of my DH and feels bad for it, but she's far from the truth about me making my opinions his. I never talk ill of her, or them, but DH gets frustrated with them and we talk it through to try to find solutions - which usually ends in "they're not gonna change, there's nothing we can do." It's so difficult cause she takes everything I say/do the wrong way and then complains to DH or his brother about it, eventually I'll find out about it and feel like an ass hole for hurting her feelings but I'm really at a loss what to do differently. :( It makes me sad cause she's a really nice lady, I just think she's decided that I don't like them, which isn't true at all! 
One example that DH just told me the other day that she got offended over: For Christmas FIL and MIL each got at least 2 wrapped presents from us. On one for each, I wrote To: Mom/Dad, From: My DH, and on the other one I wrote To: Name, From: DH and me. I did it that way cause I think it's weird to write "mom/dad" and then from me. I'm obviously not their daughter lol. Apparently, MIL didn't see the one where it said "Mom" but just the one where it said her name, and got offended that FIL got one that said "Dad" and she didn't. Instead of saying something then and there, making light of it like "Hey, I get "name" and he gets "dad"? What's up with that?" and getting the situation cleared up right away, she didn't say anything and I'm hearing about this a month later. No way am I gonna bring it up now. 
This seriously makes me sad. I don't want to have to defend everything I say or be afraid to say something cause she might take it the wrong way. At this point, DH is like f*ck it, you can't control her feelings, but I don't think he understands how sucky it feels.


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm with the rest of you that there are plenty of ways for dad to bond with baby other than feeding. I've read far too many stories of husbands guilting their wives into formula feeding because 'they also want to bond'. It makes me sad they would take something so special away from their wives for essentially selfish reasons. 

Northern how did your scan go? 
Every time you guys talk about the weather and your iced up roads it terrifies me! I don't think I'd ever go outside if I was there! 

Maggz sorry to hear about your MIL. That is never a nice situation to deal with. I've recently heard about some not so nice things being said about me by my FIL and BIL. Anyway... 

I'm finally off to see the new doctor today. It feels like it's taken forever to get to this day. I really hope I can get some answers that will ease my mind. And of course I want to know the baby is still doing OK in there!


----------



## northern_me

I have NO idea what is wrong with me craving wise today. Earlier I posted on FB about craving Mexican food. Now I can basically smell/taste those little swedish fish candy that I used to have when I was a kid. 

I haven't had many cravings AT ALL this pregnancy and now I'm wanting something new every hour.


----------



## Dini

Northern I hope your scan went well. And I'm so jealous you get them so often. I doubt I'll get another one at all :-(

Maggz so sorry about your MIL. Your DH is right, you probably can't do anything about it. Hopefully she will mellow out in time. Happy 30 weeks!! And you should be able to buy a belt in a store or online. I've seen them at motherhood maternity. 

Work was so long today, my shoulders and neck are so achy and sore and my hip is pretty sore too. Sometimes I wonder how I'm going to get through the next 11 weeks!


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: good luck on your ultrasound!

Maggz: I'm sorry about your situation with your Mil. I agree though it seems you can't change anything. but don't let it change your behavior towards her. I think she'll realize one day that she's been wrong.

Bean: good luck with your new dr!

Dini: I'm sorry you're so sore. My hip started hurting recently too and I keep wondering if it'll get worse and how I'll handle the coming weeks.

30 weeks today! A maximum of 12 weeks till baby is here. I want to reach 32 weeks without incidents. Last time I woke up somewhere after 31 weeks, got out of bed only to feel fluid gush down my legs and to the floor. It was so much it soaked my clothes. I already had an appointment scheduled at the clinic the same day...so i just called them. But I didn't leave right away I showered first...who knows why lol.

Ferning test showed no amniotic fluid, I was swabbed for infections (later turned out there weren't any), fluid around lo was ok, ctg was fine and amniotic sac was intact. Obviously since dd was born at 41 weeks the incident although not explained didn't have any bad outcomes. I'm 100% sure it wasn't urine as early morning urine will stink and have a color, what I felt/saw was clear and didn't really have a smell that I could recognise.


----------



## northern_me

My scan was great. Baby is back to measuring on track. She had her finger stuck up her nose. She weighed in at 4lbs 8oz


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have a scan today. I'm 29 weeks by hospital dates.

I am intrigued as to baby's weight estimate. I had a scan with DD2 at 28+5 and she was 2lb 14oz. So it will be interesting to compare.

After that I have various consultant appointments.


----------



## northern_me

Good luck! Weight estimations are always interesting.


----------



## Beanonorder

My new doctor is wonderful! I'm so pleased with her. She really took her time to talk to me and discuss all my concerns. She also had some recommendations. Tomorrow I will be meeting with a high risk consultant and he will be doing a scan to check whether the baby is already showing signs of anaemia. If he is then its basically guaranteed that he will be transferred to the other hospital. I will stay with the consultant until around 36 weeks and then go back to the other one. She will be doing the actual delivery. She also said my official due date is the 6th of April. This was based off of my 9 week scan. This is the first doctor to actually give me a due date so I'm ok with that. Only three days earlier so I didn't do too badly. 
She also explained that because I had a manual placenta removal last time my chances are greatly increased that I will have to have another one this time. She explained that if I'm bleeding a lot they will have to do it immediately but if not they prefer to wait about two weeks before doing it. She also seemed a bit surprised that he was still breech at the last scan. She said we'll see at the appointment tomorrow but if he still is at 36 weeks then I'll have to make a decision about attempting to turn him or booking a c section. I told her I heard that turning babies is a 'very unpleasant' experience. She said it is and its really expensive and not usually covered by insurance. She said it requires two doctors and must be done in an OR. Plus she said an anterior placenta makes it even more difficult. She is one of the two doctors that does it at this practice and she doesn't give it great odds. So that's a no brainer for me - if he's still breech at 36 weeks I'll be having a c-section. 
I've just been off from work for two days and now I have to miss my afternoon classes tomorrow too - they are going to be so unhappy with me! Oh well.... Baby first!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I have missed so much in the past couple of days! 

Maggz- Happy 30 weeks! My MIL is also very sensitive and easily offended. She thought my husband was mad at her for looking after the new baby at her house because she hadn't heard from him in 2 days. She concocted that whole thing out of nothing. He was so confused as to why on earth she would even think of that. He doesn't even call her every day as it is.
She does the same with me. She will get so upset and offended at the smallest things. I do not call my in-laws "mom" and "dad." I feel like you do. They aren't my parents. I love them, but I feel weird calling them mom and dad. I also get confused when other people do it. Actually his cousin's gf does it to her in-laws, and she confuses me every time. Because I never know if she is talking about her own mom and dad or his parents. 
It's hard to feel like someone is getting upset by you especially when you feel like you didn't know you did anything. But also you didn't really do anything. And you can't control her emotions or how she takes things. I think the best thing you can do is just show her you care and be as kind and considerate as possible. The rest is up to her.

Amelie- Good luck on your scan!

Perplexed- I'm glad you weren't leaking any fluid and that you didn't have an infection. What a relief!

Beanonorder- Glad you love the new doctor. I hope your meeting with the high risk consultant goes well.

I think the decision to have bottles or not is a personal one. I had some bottles with my son, and I pumped out enough milk that my husband could give him one bottle a day. He had no nipple confusion or any issues with frustration of the flow. Some babies can get frustrated at the breast after drinking from a bottle because they have to work harder to get the milk out. My son didn't. He just transitioned easily. He was so hungry so much of the time that he didn't care how he got the milk as long as he got it. With this one, I will have some bottles on hand, but I will just play it by ear to see how it goes. I do like getting the small break as breastfeeding can be so demanding especially during growth spurts. I like having some extra expressed milk stored to make a bottle here and there. But if the baby were to start refusing the breast because of a bottle, we'd just stop using the bottle. My husband is very supportive and does not feel the need to feed the baby in order to bond. There are other bonding experiences like rocking the baby to sleep. Also just holding the baby, walking him/her around, playing with the baby, etc. Actually, a lot of the time, my son would finish feeding with me and then want daddy. :)

31 weeks today! I feel like I went from looking like I had a kind of small bump to looking like I swallowed a watermelon! But as I have noticed in the past, sometimes I see things differently in the mirror than how they look in pictures. So I'm going to take a bump picture today out of curiosity to see if the difference is as drastic as it feels. I do think there is a huge growth spurt right at 30 weeks.


----------



## RebeccaR19

So I actually look smaller than I did 3 weeks ago in pictures, but I know I am bigger. My clothes are much tighter around the belly and my belly kept popping out of my pajama top last night. So weird how pictures look so different.
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-14 13.41.46.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7









20150204_102337.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## northern_me

Nice pics Rebecca! 

I'm in the middle of washing every baby thing I got for my shower. All cloth diapers are stripped, washed and stuffed, ready for bum time! I feel nesting has come back in full force. 

I think I'm going to make an effort to walk every day now on the indoor track even though my SI joint is going to literally hate me for it.


----------



## maggz

Thanks guys, it's nice to know I'm not crazy. I really think it's her being overly dramatic and reading too much into things. Pair that with the cultural differences and you get this. 
Rebecca: No I don't call them mom and dad. That would be weird. Lol... that's why I did the thing with the Christmas presents, cause I'd have felt weird labeling presents as for "mom and dad" and then from me. They're obviously not my parents. I just call them by their first names. 

bean I'm glad you're finally getting some quality care! Seems like the doc was very on top of her stuff. If baby turns after 36 weeks you don't have to go through with the c-section, do you?

nothern I've been wanting to wash all the clothes we've gotten as gifts too, but I'm gonna wait a little longer, it's still a while. However I washed nearly all the sheets in the house yesterday and made the beds, and my back was screaming at me to stop. I just had to finish! There was always one more thing to do. Oh and we've been sleeping in the guestroom to see if the bed there agrees with my back better, so our bed had become a dumping ground for clean laundry. So I folded all that. And made dinner. I felt accomplished but my back hurt so much I was just sad by the end of the night. :( 

Going to the doc in an hour, meeting the 4th and last one out of the doctors at my practice. 

perplexed same here! Max 12 weeks - although I do feel like he's gonna use every bit of time in there hahaha :) DH was all "you're in the home stretch babe" and I just can't stop thinking that I may have a whole first trimester worth of time left!! Ahh.


----------



## maggz

Rebecca I think you look about the same! It's hard to compare if the pics aren't the same distance away and the same clothes, maybe that's why you feel like you look smaller. :flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Your bump is lovely Rebecca, I think you can see it is filling out probably ready for another outwards growthspurt! You always looking really happy in your photos :flower:

Maggz - my MIL has her moments of weirdness. I think a lot of it is their family operate so differently to mine and I find it hard to relate to her. I actually tend to feel rejected by her more than anything?

Northern - exercise will help your sugars. I did a lot of walking with DD2 to help in later 3rd tri.

I had my scan today and all is well. Baby is between 10th and 15th centile (2lb 9oz) and very proportional - not fat tummy and fluid very normal. Flow through the cord and placenta looked good.

Had my consultant meeting and they won't induce me with prostin gel again due to my extreme reaction last time.

BUT they will - if - and it is a big if - I can keep my sugars really good let me go to 41 weeks which would be amazing. I so badly want to experience a natural labour and to avoid some of the induction issues I have had. I will of course have to be realistic I do have a complication and she may need to come earlier but at least I've got a chance.

Here is bump and baby at 29 weeks - ticker is 1 day out and I'm too lazy to fix it!

https://s15.postimg.org/moxuqveqf/IMG_20150204_05964.jpg

https://s3.postimg.org/r6hnpy4dr/IMG_20150204_05967.jpg


----------



## Dini

Rebecca, I think you look great, and actually a bit bigger in the more recent pic. 

Amelie and northern congrats on your good scans! Amelie I hope you get to go into labor on your own! It seems like you are very careful with your diet. 

Maggz I did the same with some laundry today. DH is living out of baskets because my elliptical is blocking his dresser since it had been in the babies room so I put most of his stuff away in his closet and that killed my back too. 

Had my appt today and got some good news.


----------



## Dini

Argh, my phone posted that before I was ready! 

Anyway, my MW said I don't have to do the 3hr GTT if I monitor my blood sugars for two weeks and if they are good then I don't have to mess with it anymore. Also I found out that they don't require me to have an IV constant fetal monitoring during labor and encourage changing position and moving about freely and I can labor in the tub if I want. I just hope he doesn't end up breech or something that would change any of that. Oh and I didn't gain any weight since my last appt so I was thrilled with that since they mentioned weight gain last time.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- That is great that they will allow you to monitor your diet and go to 41 weeks! You seem to be really on top of controlling your sugar, so I think you can do it. :)
Great bump picture as well!

Dini- Also great news! I hope everything works well and you don't have to do the 3 hour test. Glad you will be able to labor as you choose.

I think my baby is no longer head down and back to being transverse. I keep getting a ball pushing to my right side and jabs in the left. I think that might be why my bump doesn't look as big as I thought it would from the side. It's definitely bigger, though. Anyway, she's probably just frustrated that she can't find a comfortable position now that she has grown some more. :)


----------



## maggz

Okay so maybe a silly question but what does heartburn/acid reflux feel like? For the past two nights I've had this weird sensation in the top of my throat, kind of a crossover between burning and something ice cold being stuck there. That's accompanied by frequent burping, and no way can I lay down or sit back after I've eaten anything. Is this reflux?


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggz that sounds a bit like reflux. Not much you can do about it - eat small meals and as you say, don't lie down too soon after eating. 

Rebecca lovely pictures! Not much difference between the two. 

Dini I'm glad you don't have to do the 3 hour GTT. That is good news. 

Amelia awesome news that you might be able to go all the way to 41 weeks!

So my appointment with the high risk consultant went really well. He was also a very nice doctor and I truly feel like I'm in good hands between the two new doctors. The baby isn't showing any signs of anaemia. He is growing well and weighs around 1.8kg (4lbs). They've officially decided to go with the 8th April as my due date. I'm not changing my ticker again!! I should have just left it. 
The doctor is going to look into DD's records to see if all the treatment given was really necessary. He says this baby is likely to be the same as her so it can help with our action plan. Baby is also still head up. I'll go back in two weeks and if there is no change he'll give me some exercises to try get him to switch. I'm also going to start looking at spinning babies. The doctor did say that at this point in pregnancy 25% of babies of still head up and by 40 weeks only 2% of babies are so there is still a good chance he will turn. 

And further good news is that my school has finally decided they will pay my three months maternity leave as long as I am doing assessment from home. What a huge relief! I've also found out that I should be able to add the baby to my insurance when he is born and that should cover the NICU, if it happens. So it finally feels like a few things are going right for me!


----------



## stripeycat5

I'm so glad things ate going better for you Bean! It must be such a relief to know that everything is in place before your bubba boy comes along. 

Maggz - that def sounds like reflux - I get it quite frequently unfortunately and did last time too. I just end up swigging Gaviscon like it is going out of fashion. Luckily I have an endless supply working at the doctors surgery! We have have had to open up a couple of bottles recently at work and then ended up not using them so they give them straight to me! &#128521;

I have my consultant appointment on Monday so I need to try and get some things down on paper with DH to make sure I discuss everything I want to with her. Fingers crossed they tell me I can have the baby at the local mlu rather than having to go to dgh. 

Kitchen is useable again thank god! It still needs to be tidied up - tiling etc needs doing and painting. So pleased with it and that I will have a nice clean space for when the baby comes.

I finally bought my first item of baby clothing as well this week. I got a pack of newborn vests and a newborn babygrow that says Mummy's and Daddy's little star born in 2015 - it is so cute &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## stripeycat5

Oh and 30 weeks today whoop whoop!!&#128522;


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- That sounds just like heartburn/reflux to me!

Stripeycat- I'm glad your kitchen is coming together. Also, happy 30 weeks!

Beanonorder- I've been looking at spinning babies as well. This baby can't seem to stay head down. It bothers me a little because I'd feel more comfortable knowing she was in the right position. I know she has plenty of time to move again. I just don't want her going back to breech. I did positions from spinningbabies last time with my son, and he was born head down facing my back. So, I'm sure those positions do help!


----------



## Dini

Sounds like reflux to me Maggz, I've had it since 13 weeks. I have to take Zantac twice a day. I tried to back down to once and paid for it! 

Stripey, congrats on 30 weeks! And on your first baby clothing purchase. I almost bought some cute onsies today but restrained myself. I may buy something next week but part of me wants to wait till the shower. Its all so cute!

Had another chiropractor appt today, all my issues are back that adjusted last week but were easier to adjust today. So of course my muscles that se unlocked again are inflamed and hurt so I'm sitting on the couch with ice on my back and neck. 

Oh and today is my birthday! Did absolutely nothing special. DH had to work so we are going out for dinner Saturday.


----------



## northern_me

Happy birthday! 

I think I found my magical insulin number. Had two days of good numbers.


----------



## Beanonorder

Happy Birthday Dini. Hope you have a good dinner in Saturday!


----------



## Scottish

Happy birthday dini!

Beam I am very happy for you that the school agreed to pay you the three months. Fingers crossed you have no issues with the insurance xxxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies.. I was in this group early on in first tri, but it moved faster than I could keep up! Thought I would jump back in (I hear it slowed down a bit). Team pink and Due April 21! Definitely feeling the aches and pains of the third trimester!


----------



## northern_me

Welcome back Kristy! We have definitely slowed down a lot. I think everyone is busier getting things ready for the babies!

I think I'm entering a new eating phase that I remember well from last time. All I want to eat is cold food. My GD thanks me. Cold veggies, grapes etc are all I really want. If I was to eat a big, warm meal I think I would get sick.


----------



## aknqtpie

I just want food. I am so hungry.. all the time!


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: happy birthday!

Rebecca & Amelie: your bumps look great!! 

I pointed at my bump and told dd that there's a baby inside. So she hugged, kissed and patted it. Aww. I'm not so sure she knows what a baby is! She calls all children baby.


----------



## Beanonorder

Haha Perplexed my dd also calls all children baby! And sometimes very short people too! 

I am so short tempered at the moment. Between dd being full on in the terrible two's and the cat driving me insane I feel like I'm constantly angry! Finding it very difficult to calm down and stay that way.


----------



## Perplexed

Aww I'm sorry you're finding hard to calm down Bean. I completely understand as I've been similar. But in my case I noticed that it's worse on days where I'm aching and tired.


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh yes, definitely worse when I'm aching and tired. I think that's part of the problem. I just want a time out and she wants me to do all sort of things! Hopefully I can spend some quality time with her over my holiday so she isn't so demanding of my attention.


----------



## northern_me

33 weeks! Only 5 more weekends till baby is going to arrive! Kind of freaking out.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have had a few days where it has been really hard to calm down - yesterday I actually considered in the evening having a small amount of red wine to just relax as DD1 has been really pushing me lately...

Yesterday she just woke up argumentative and she constantly answers back (this is a phase, she is usually OK) She doesn't respond to me being firm with her or taking away treat at all - she just shouts and argues more.

Yesterday the final straw was she was yelling at me she didn't want her hair brushed, she was shouting so loud that DD2 started hitting her to try and make her be quiet. So I had to remove DD1 from the room. I can't really safely carry her now so I was walking her up the stairs and she started thrashing about and then slipped, rolled and bounced down 5 or 6 steps and hit her head on the metal stairgate at the bottom.

Obviously I cuddled her and checked her over and she was fine but very upset. It upset me too but I was still quite mad with her and this 'phase' generally. 

My girls are quite good usually but what with that combined with a lot of driving to and from work, constant cooking and house stuff and then work itself I am feeling quite fried :nope:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Happy Birthday! I see I am a day late, but I hope your birthday was wonderful!

Perplexed- That is so sweet of your daughter. :)

Beanonorder- I am sorry your having to deal with the terrible twos. Glad you have a little time off to get some rest when you need it most.

Amelie- I'm right there with you on the glass of wine! I wanted one so bad last night. Hope your daughter's phase doesn't last too long.

I had an awful day yesterday. I woke up ready to get a lot accomplished. I was going to run to Walmart for some things I needed. I had my gym bag packed because I was going to go workout after that. And then make it home by about 12 for lunch and some time to relax before my son's nap at 1. I get to the car to discover someone broke into it. Thankfully, they didn't break my car. They just somehow managed to get the driver door unlocked and went through everything in my car. Nothing was stolen because I had nothing valuable in my car. But I still needed to call the police to file a report and it's a little unsettling. 
So I had to call the police (wait almost an hour for them to show up). My son comes to me while I'm on the phone and says, "Mommy! I helped you!" He colored all over a piece of furniture with a white crayon. The police show up. He was really helpful and did as much as possible to figure out who did it. So, we think it was one of several teenagers who just hang out over here. But meanwhile, my son found the only puddle of water, got in it. I told him to take off his shoes inside and he stripped completely naked. Then fought me about putting clothes back on because he wanted to wear shorts and a t-shirt in 30 degree weather. I end up getting out only to face more problems at the gym (with equipment not working) and at Walmart (takes forever to checkout because they only have a few lanes open and every line is at least 10 people deep). I finally get home. I want to take a nap and restart my day. My son goes in his room and I'm sure he'll nap. But he ends up fighting his nap for 2 hours. I give up. And I finally just gave in that yesterday was going to suck. I was so mad that I couldn't have a glass of wine after that day.
So glad the weekend is here! I can say on a positive note that I slept great last night and I'm determined to believe that today will be better.


----------



## northern_me

That's terrible Rebecca. What a violation of property.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

That is awful about your car Rebecca :hugs:

I am glad I am not alone with older kids being difficult. I don't think Ivy is upset about the baby or worried, she is just frustrated by the world. She is quite bright and I think really she is ready for school now - she does her maximum amount of preschool as it is. 

I do start to feel the panic rising of how I will cope from May - September with all 3 kids at home with me some of the time. I guess it'll be OK though, I survived having DD2 after all...


----------



## Christina86

My dog is driving me up the wall. She has literally been following me everywhere I go in the house as I clean and when I swept up stuff into a pile she sniffed it so it went everywhere. I let her outside and she proceeded to eat frozen poop. Came inside and followed me around again then tried to get into the garbage! I had just cleaned the fridge so there was food in there. On the cleaning note -- I need to learn to sit occassionally. My poor back!!


----------



## Dini

Rebecca that sounds like a terrible day! So glad you got some good sleep!! 

Amelie I hope your daughter gets out of this phase soon! I'm also glad she is okay after her fall. 

Had a pretty good day today. Ended up doing a birthday lunch the went to a birthday dinner for DH's dad after. My MIL bought me some cute PJs and a light robe to match so I have something to take to the hospital. I'm just not sure the top and robe will fit in ten weeks. I seem to have grown in the last few days. I'll try to take a pic tomorrow. If I dress right I almost look pregnant instead of fat. 

Also we got our first registry gift yesterday! My friends mom is addicted to Amazon so she bought us several of the smaller items on the registry. We got burp cloths, a crib sheet, washcloths, a portable changing pad, and the bath water thermometer that doubles as a rubber duckie! It was fun to open it. 

30 weeks today!


----------



## maggz

rebecca sorry about the awful day you had :hugs: 

amelie that will be a challenge! Are there any activities/sports that the older girls could do to lighten your load a bit?

Dini aw that's fun! I get so overwhelmed when I feel that people really do care like that, I'll probably bawl at the babyshowers lol

Talking about gifts, DH went last night to meet his friends from his last duty station at a casino, then they all came over here and are staying the night before they have to leave in the morning. Well on the way here they stopped at the mall and one of them wanted to get me something, they saw a maternity store and went in and got me a back support belt :rofl: They were all drunk/hungover/hadn't slept in 24-48 hours so I can just imagine the scene they must have caused in the store. But, now I have one! Yay! Can't wait to wear it to work.

We had our 3/5 hypnobirthing session yesterday. It's crazy to be able to relax so deeply with some conditioning! I'm really set on MAKING it work for me on the day of. 

Well, the day is here... the baby has found my bladder. No straight kicks to it yet but something that I think are punches, haha, very flutter like and weird feeling. 
What you guys helped me establish is probably reflux comes every night now, and it's unpleasant. I'm currently sitting in the recliner instead of the bed because I can't get comfy propped up with pillows. Boo, no fun. 

Oh, I almost forgot! Biggest news of the week! We got a new vacuum :haha: It's a Shark and I love it and it's super light so my back doesn't even hurt *that* bad when I vacuum now :dance: I was vacuuming the couch cushions with our old one yesterday and finally I gave up and said to DH that we're getting a new one. I'd been looking at the Dyson ones that were on sale at Target but the ones within our price range were battery powered and only last 15 minutes per charge. Def not enough for my house. So we went with a similar one from Shark that is plugged in and so far it's doing awesome. Did the whole house and couch and oh god the hair... Makes my to do list easier, I have a huge nesting to do list that I meant for this weekend, I don't know what I was thinking but it will probably last us a week or two. 

While we were out picking out our vacuum we also got paint samples for the baby's room, hopefully DH will be able to get all the painting done this week cause he has short work days. We need to touch up the ceilings, do the top half/third of the baby's room, the tiny downstairs bathroom, and finish the hallway where we ran out of paint. Sounds like a lot when I write it down. Anyways, at least we WILL get it done before this child arrives! 

I hope you're enjoying your weekends!

EDIT: Wow that was long. Kudos if you got through it all!


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry you had such a bad day Rebecca! Are you still with your mom or are you back home now? 

Maggz that is so sweet that they all got you a present! And awesome about the vacuum cleaner. I can't wait for my nanny to come in tomorrow (Monday) because my house already looks like a disaster. I'm really grateful I have someone else to do the cleaning for me. 
Although tomorrow I will be spending the day cleaning my walls with toothpaste. Dd has decorated all sorts of walls with crayons and it really looks so ugly. I searched for ways to clean and one of them is toothpaste. I have to be really careful because the paint here is crap and comes off so easily. So I tested the toothpaste on a small patch and it seems to do the job. 

Amelie sorry you are also suffering with a wilful child. They really can be a challenge sometimes!

Dini glad you had a good birthday and great that you are getting some presents already! 

Sorry in advance for the TMI but I had terrible diarrhoea last night. I don't know where it came from but at one point I was ready to curl up on the bathroom floor and die! But when I first got out of bed thinking maybe I needed to go to the bathroom I had the most intense pain across my bump. I would rate it a 9 out of 10 in the pain department. I don't know if it was a BH or trapped gas or what but I wanted to cry because all I could think was 'how on earth am I going to cope with labour again'. I want to practice the hypnobirthing but have been pretty bad about it. Every time something happens that makes me think about the actual labour I can't see how I'm going to get through it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I am back home. I got back on Tuesday, so it happened here.
I also hope you are feeling okay! That sounds like an unpleasant evening.

I live in a gated community, and it's really unlikely that the person who did it is from outside...or that they don't know someone who lives here. Even the maintenance men (who happened to be around when the police officer showed up) think it's my neighbor's daughter or one of her friends. 

I'm about fed up with the situation with my neighbor. We pay a good amount to live in our apartment, and in the lease you have to promise to be quiet and respectful. You can be evicted for making too much noise or creating disturbances for your neighbors. Anyway, so my neighbor doesn't appear to be living in her apartment anymore. It looks like she has just left it there for her teenage daughter to come and go as she pleases! My neighbor hasn't been staying there for weeks. Her daughter is there alone with her friends, and she was just brought home in handcuffs three nights ago! I feel very uncomfortable with the whole thing. Who knows what those kids are doing over there unsupervised?

Maggz- That is so funny about that belt! Glad you can make good use of it! Reflux is a pain. Mine has started coming back now. I do think exercise helped to keep it at bay until now that baby is big enough to be pushing on everything. I've also found that eating smaller meals really helps.

Dini- That's great that you got so much stuff from your amazon registry already! :) I wish I knew someone like that. Ha! I got a total of 2 things from my amazon registry. Everything else I got was from Target. Not that I mind. But I do have a few things left to get. Happy 30 weeks!

AFM- Yesterday was a complete opposite of the terrible Friday I had. So glad! It was peaceful and relaxing. I even got a nap. I have forgotten how quickly things change for me at the end of pregnancy. My son was slow growing at the beginning, but caught up at the end. This one feels like she is also growing very fast right now. I'd be curious to have an ultrasound and just see how she measures. I have an appointment tomorrow morning anyway. I don't think there is any kind of ultrasound in it, but my fundal height might be ahead. I am really curious to see because I am definitely feeling fast changes in size. And I'm not eating a lot of food or anything, so it has to be all baby growing!


----------



## Christina86

Dini- awesome about your registry! 

We got some items as well. My mom is going a tad baby shopping happy. She keeps sending me texts saying "a box will be there on... Don't open it until we get there!" So now we have boxes of stuff lying around lol.


----------



## counting

32 weeks/8 months today! Only 8ish weeks and 56ish days left! I'm so over the top excited to be meeting this little person so soon. I'm so not a patient person though. I want the next 8 weeks to go by quickly so I can finally see his little face and hold him:cloud9: Picture is 4m through 8 months!
 



Attached Files:







4to8mreed.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## northern_me

We installed our car seat! One of the perks of being a car seat tech is that I didn't have to wait for my own employers installation clinic ;-) I installed it myself while waiting for OH to put his boots on. Some seats take upwards of 30 mins depending on the car/seat and the angles, etc. I don't know how people just randomly put car seats in themselves. Anyway, this one fit my car like a glove and I only had to give it one little tug to get it as tight as it needed to be. It went in on the right angle without any adjustment at all. Awesome.


----------



## mcwhmm

I'm joining a little late! Hope you don't mind! I never could find the thread:p

Anyways, Baby girl is due April 14th and I currently have mini panic attacks when I realize how soon that is actually coming up!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome mcwhmm! It's always nice to have new people. I'm also having mini panic attacks when I think there are only about 8 weeks left!! 

Northern it's amazing the things that make us excited! I'm glad your car seat went in so well. I wish I could be doing that! I have a car back home but only get to drive it maybe once a year!! 

So my new doctor called me today to update me. She met with the hospital neonatologist and also a group of paediatricians to discuss my case. They will do blood tests on baby as soon as he's born and they will be monitoring him to see how quickly he develops jaundice. But provided there is nothing else wrong they will leave him with me while they wait for the results. Plus they are confident that he won't have to be transferred because of the ABO and that any treatment needed can be done in the room. They also said that in their experience second babies have a more mild reaction than first and that the high blood test results are usually a result of the first pregnancy. So that was all really great news. Provided baby has no other problems at birth, I shouldn't have to be separated from him!


----------



## stripeycat5

Welcome mcwhmm!

Bean that's fab news about bubba boy - hopefully everything will go really smoothly and he will have the milder reaction &#9786;&#65039;

Northern - I have had my car seat for weeks and really need to get it out the box and try and work it out! It is an isofix base with the car seat clicking in and out so should be fine. Also need to double check it fits onto the I candy - by rights it should fit with the maxicosi adapters - should have a play with it though!

Well today has been great so far - saw the consultant and she is happy for me to deliver either at mlu or dgh. DS was apparently back to back last time which I never realised which caused some problems hence the forceps. It was nice to discuss it with her and know that my preg is low risk so far. She found the hb straight away and fundal height is bang on. I just need to get round DH now as he is still unsure of me delivering in our local mlu as there is a good 30-40 min transfer time. I have explained to him that I would feel more comfortable in the mlu and would be happier to stay there all being well. Anyway we will discuss it with my midwife next week and see what she thinks. 

The floodgates have opened with buying baby stuff though..two gorgeous onsies, a blanket and a little fleecy suit today. Newborn nappies and gruffulo pjs and slippers for DS oops &#128521; x


----------



## northern_me

Beanonorder, that is GREAT news! Fingers crossed for you that everything works out the way you need it too!

Stripeycat, we bought our carseat/travel system in November. It has been sitting around forever but I didn't want to take DD out of her spot until I had to. I currently have her put in the middle and the baby put behind the passenger. I'm terrified to put either of them behind the driver. Not that there is anything wrong with it and people do it all of the time, but I'm after spending 5 years telling people that seats are safer in the middle or behind the passenger.


----------



## mcwhmm

Thanks for welcoming me :)

Stripeycat- my flood gates opened a long time ago! lol I've been under control though recently and focusing on nesting and organizing the house like crazy:p 

Northern- I know exactly how you feel! We've had our car seat since December and it's in my trunk in the box still! I kee meaning to install it and make sure that it fits okay, but I don't want to move DD. I likely will just install the car seat to ensure that it fits and then take it back out until it's closer. With DD I didn't even have the car seat installed and my mom went home and got it the day I was discharged and they installed it in her car. Which come to think of it, it would make more sense to install it in DH car cuz he likely will be the one driving.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I'm so glad to hear that things are looking more promising for staying in the same hospital as your baby! :) I do hope it all works out perfectly.

Northern- Congrats on the carseat installation! I have such a hard time with it. It takes me sometimes 45 minutes to an hour to get a carseat installed. My husband does it like it's just a piece of cake. 

Mcwhmm- Welcome! I have seen you on the other boards, but I didn't even track that you were also due in April. :) 

Stripeycat- Glad you had a good appointment and everything looks like it will fall into place. Nice to have a complication-free pregnancy!

I had my 32 week appointment today. I met with the last midwife on the team that I hadn't had a chance to meet yet. She's pregnant also and due in April! So, I doubt she'll be delivering my baby. I asked her about scheduling a 34 week appointment, but she said they only schedule more frequent appointments for high risk pregnancies. Mine isn't high risk and there's no need to be seen in 2 weeks. So, I told her my feelings about being seen between appointments, but she just said that's what labor and delivery is for. So, that was a little bit frustrating. It's okay, though. I guess I'll just call L&D if I have any concerns before March the 9th. 
Everything is normal right now, so I'm very happy about that!


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, there are certainly tricks to making it easier. Like rethreading the UAS belt back in the opposite direction through the route to pull it on an angle instead of pulling it upright or trying to pull it over the base will get it in 50xs faster/easier/tighter.


----------



## Christina86

We are getting our stroller and car seat in about a week and a half when my parents come. I am hoping the weather holds out and is somewhat nice. If it is, we will drive to Omaha to pick my parents up and shop at some of the bigger baby stores there. I like Targets selection but I want to see more. I don't like Walmart very much. If the weather is not good, then they will rent a car and head here and we will figure it out. Grr and I got a coupon for Burlington Coat Factory in the mail for some baby stuff and the closest one is 3hrs away in Des Moines! Someone on a FB group was selling her travel bottle warmer for $5. I picked that up today. Wooo the first baby thing I bought :haha: I figured what's the harm... it was only $5 and we will be doing a lot of driving when baby is little so this way we will have it if needed. :thumbup:


----------



## northern_me

Good luck Christina! Shopping here sucks too. I buy everything online, except for the odd Carter's item at Sears.

What kind of travel system are you getting?

How is everyone doing with swelling? I'm starting to notice a little in the tops of my feet.


----------



## Christina86

I think we are going to go with a Graco travel system. We want to get a jogger stroller- not because we actually jog but because the wheels are not the plastic kinds and my husband thinks it will be easier. Its a one click, so we can pull out the car seat and snap it onto the stroller. After baby outgrows the car seat we will upgrade that. 

No swelling... yet.


----------



## Perplexed

Counting: I love your bump shots!

Mcwhmm: welcome! I think I still haven't realized that it won't be that much longer yet. Lol. 

Bean: I'm so glad to hear your news. Such a relief that your Drs think your baby can stay with you as long as nothing is wrong!


----------



## Perplexed

Stripey: I'm glad your appointment went well! I understand what you mean about the flood gates lol, I tend to buy dd a piece of clothing with the new baby's stuff. But in my defense she's growing out of her old pjs!

Rebecca: does it mean your next appointment will be at 35-36 weeks? Do they see you more often starting then? 

Christina: congrats on your purchase! I agree with sturdier wheels/better suspension especially if you live in a place with uneven pavements etc. we traveled last summer and several cities gave our stroller a lot of trouble...it couldn't handle things well as it had terrible suspension. Felt so bad for dd. 

Northern: I'm actually not really swollen right now. I can't wear my rings and watch anymore but that's all. A few weeks ago I had a case of severe swelling in my legs but it went down a few hrs later.

Dd woke up and is in the process of falling back to sleep but I won't be able to sleep due to hunger!


----------



## mcwhmm

Christina86 said:


> I think we are going to go with a Graco travel system. We want to get a jogger stroller- not because we actually jog but because the wheels are not the plastic kinds and my husband thinks it will be easier. Its a one click, so we can pull out the car seat and snap it onto the stroller. After baby outgrows the car seat we will upgrade that.
> 
> No swelling... yet.

I'm in Iowa too!:) Des Moines is definitely worth the drive though to go to Buy Buy Baby! Holy stroller selection! :p It was a little overwhelming being in that store :p 

I agree though, joggers are the way to go! I went through two strollers with DD before getting a jogger and I wish I would have gotten one earlier.. SO much easier and can go over any type of terrain.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- Yeah, my next appointment will be my 36 week one. After that, they see me every 2 weeks until delivery.


----------



## Christina86

mcwhmm said:


> Christina86 said:
> 
> 
> I think we are going to go with a Graco travel system. We want to get a jogger stroller- not because we actually jog but because the wheels are not the plastic kinds and my husband thinks it will be easier. Its a one click, so we can pull out the car seat and snap it onto the stroller. After baby outgrows the car seat we will upgrade that.
> 
> No swelling... yet.
> 
> I'm in Iowa too!:) Des Moines is definitely worth the drive though to go to Buy Buy Baby! Holy stroller selection! :p It was a little overwhelming being in that store :p
> 
> I agree though, joggers are the way to go! I went through two strollers with DD before getting a jogger and I wish I would have gotten one earlier.. SO much easier and can go over any type of terrain.Click to expand...

Sioux City needs good baby stores. I'm too lazy to drive and I highly doubt I can talk someone into driving 3 hrs. I'm glad we are on the right track with a jogger. Some areas by us can be rough!


----------



## MrsA22

Christina86 said:


> I think we are going to go with a Graco travel system. We want to get a jogger stroller- not because we actually jog but because the wheels are not the plastic kinds and my husband thinks it will be easier. Its a one click, so we can pull out the car seat and snap it onto the stroller. After baby outgrows the car seat we will upgrade that.
> 
> No swelling... yet.

Thats the stroller we went with. My sister has the non jogger version and we liked it. My husband wanted the jogger.


----------



## counting

Especially since starting back to work, I get swelling in my lower legs, so far my feet and ankles have been spared though. The swelling I do have is pitting which sucks, but no where near as severe at this point with my oldest.


----------



## northern_me

At least it's not as bad. I find mine comes and goes. 

I need to get my hospital bag packed. I have everything there but I don't have the motivation to put everything in one place. I keep waking up with very strong braxton hicks and/or round ligament pain during the night if I move too fast or the wrong way. Not contractions but I'm close enough now that I should get on the ball.


----------



## Christina86

Holy backache batman! It's making me cranky. And there are conferences so I'm at the school till 6 tonight. 10hr day and I still have homework when I get home. Lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

What a day! I was rushing out the house and was carrying my 2 year old down the stairs. I was barefoot - well wearing tights - but I started toppling forward. I was so worried about hurting Elodie that I twisted/fell sideways and she landed fine and bump was totally fine.

My foot sort of hurt but I drove to work and elevated and iced it all afternoon. Couldn't walk by 4pm so got DH to fetch me. Have been to a&e now and it is fractured but not badly, I'm all bandaged but back to hospital to see bone specialist tomorrow.

All absolutely ideal at 30 weeks pregnant! With a 4 y/o to get to preschool and a lively nearly 2 y/o.

In good news I am on annual leave from work for 5 weeks from 6 March. Mat leave starts 14 April. Not long to go.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie: I'm so sorry about your foot :hugs: it's so awful 

Christina: I'm sorry about your backache :hugs: I'm sure long days aren't helping at all. Hope you can get some rest soon.

Northern: I think it's a good idea to pack now. What have you prepared to pack?

Counting: glad the swelling isn't as bad. Is it more noticeable on longer days?

Getting quite a bit of cramps and tightening these days: whenever I cramp my back hurts as well. It's to be expected at this point. I'm pretty sure this pregnancy is still easier than last time based on aches and pains. I can't believe my ticker says 31 weeks today. By 32 weeks I want to be done with washing baby's clothes and putting together his hospital bag. Not sure how many pieces of clothing are needed for baby's hospital stay. Never packed a hospital bag for dd bc the hospital was supposed to provide everything...which they didn't.


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow amelie that is quite scary! I hope your foot heals quickly. 

I haven't had any swelling. Didn't get any last time either so hopefully I'll avoid it again. 

I'm still trying to organise a visit to see the hospital and one of the things on my list to ask is what I need to pack in my bag. The Chinese hospital don't provide a single thing (even meals!) so I had a massive bag for dd and I. As far as I know this hospital does at least provide the basics initially. Plus I'm hoping to be in hospital for less than 5 days this time!


----------



## northern_me

I'm definitely not taking everything that I took last time, although I was in there almost a week when it was all said and done.

I have:

3 pairs of black yoga pants
3 camis
3 black tank tops
A black robe
2 nursing bras

Pads
Nursing Pads
Cosmetic bag with makeup I don't use every day
Body wash, loofah, face wash, shampoo, conditioner, moisturizer
Deodorant
Tooth brush & tooth paste for both OH & I
Gum
Lip balm
Nipple cream
Breastfeeding Pillow
My own pillow

For baby: 
3 newborn sleepers
Nail clippers
Disposable diapers
Cloth diaper to come home in
Hat
Mittens
Fleecy suit for coming home in

I'm also intending on putting in snacks and bottles of water.

Not sure what else. That is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Christina86

Thanks. I think it's a combination of being on my feet a lot today and baby position/ movements. Baby has had a quiet day where I haven't felt a ton of hard kicks and punches but I am feeling some really strong rolls! 

I have had days where I've wanted to fast forward to April but today was the first day where I was like... I want the baby out!


----------



## Perplexed

I think I definitely want to pack electrolyte water/ sports water with me. Maybe I'll have whoever comes with me just put the bottles in the fridge as soon as we get there. I was so hot last time and just wanted a cold drink. The cafeteria lady kept trying to get me to order food while in labor, but when I actually asked for some cold juice it just never came. Or maybe it came and I'd fallen asleep. But yeah, having my own drinks on hand would make things easier. 

I can't believe we're at the point where we can think of hospital bags and what to pack. I still won't pack for myself for a few weeks but I'd love it if I were done with all the baby's things by the time I'm between 32-33 weeks. 

I'm both excited and scared. Excited to see how my labor will go and to meet my little man, but worried about dd and how she'll adjust, and how to divide attention between two little ones. A sling is a must I think. Hope he accepts being in one.


----------



## mcwhmm

I have recently started to think about a hospital bag as well.. I know that I will be packing a LOT less than last time as the hospital here provides literally everything for baby and you. 

When do you ladies plan on having your bags packed?? 

When do you ladies plan on having things set up by?

I've been wanting to set up the baby's closet (bookshelf/closet from pintrest) so that I can get things out of DDs room, but DH just got switched back to 3rd shift for now and so he's been sleeping allll day since his schedule is thrown off.. I bet he won't want to do it this weekend either :( I just want to get things done and have everything done before DDs birthday (march14) so that I can focus on that and spending time with her before baby!


----------



## stripeycat5

Amelie - so sorry about your foot hope it heals nice and quickly for you

Northern and perplexed I agree on having drinks in the maternity bag. I didn't even think about things like that last time round and I was ridiculously under packed as did not expect to be in hospital for 5 days afterwards! This time am def packing a bigger bag lol &#128521;


Mcwhmm - I am trying to get my bag sorted over next couple of weeks just in case. Ordered a bag on eBay and it has come and is tiny! Grrr it said it was a hand luggage sized one but is the same size as a normal handbag!

Today I have had my hair done which took nearly three hours - it was bliss!&#128521;. Then I came back and finally sorted through DSs newborn stuff and separated out all of the neutral stuff to wash. There is absolutely loads so bubba is not going to need anything else for the newborn stage. I have told DH that his Mum is banned from buying anything newborn from now on! (Although she has a serious problem with shopping so she probably won't be able to help herself!). 

So all in all feel like I had a productive day and have had so much more energy today than I have done in weeks &#128522;


----------



## Christina86

I'm pretty sure I'm getting BH. It is only when I REALLY have to go to the bathroom and can't get there right away. I'm not talking about like a min or two after the initial "oh I got to go" but 5-10 minutes pass and I still am holding it. My entire bump gets really tight feeling. I think I had one this morning during class as I really had to go but we were in the middle of something and I didn't want to miss it.... so I waited.... and then my bump felt hard and tight and I actually couldn't move very well. I noticed 2 yesterday (both as I was walking to the bathroom). It's not painful when it happens but it does get pretty uncomfortable. Now I am only assuming this is what it is. I googled (probably not the smartest idea....lol) 

I asked my friend after class today and she said it sounds like that is what it is. I trust her as she is a nurse (who is changing careers to be a social worker)


----------



## Eidson23

Our bags will probably be set up 100% by 36 weeks, just in case. We're starting now to talk about stuff we want in the bag, we're not bringing too much though because she's delivering at a military facility and they have basically everything we need. Just general clothes and hygiene stuff along with a few onsies for little man. Definitely not going to over pack.

My wife surprised me and booked a 3D/4D ultrasound for Valentine's Day! She had to tell me because I get the confirmation emails from that place lol. but I'm so happy! I can't wait to see our little guy with high tech imagery! I had a quick 3D ultrasound with my son but that was like 9 years ago and technology has advanced since then!

Anyone have any ideas on breast pumps? We need TWO since I'll be breastfeeding also, but they're so damn expensive! Tricare doesn't cover it (stupid) and renting is more expensive then buying so we're not going there. Anyone know any tricks to getting a decent pump (or two) really cheap? We don't qualify for any kind of financial help because we make way too much together (even though we never see it lol)


----------



## aknqtpie

I will probably start working on my bag in the next few weeks.. Coming up with a good list. We are going to be doing a tour of the hospital next weekend, so I will have an idea of what they will provide for me there. One of DH's friends is a NICU nurse.. so hopefully she can hook me up with any extra things I need too if she is working while I am there :) 

I haven't set up a nursery yet, because we are going to be moving next month. We close on our new house on March 19, so we will be setting it up after that point. I am not overly concerned though, since she will be sleeping in our room for a while after, so we have time to figure it all out if we need to. I imagine I will be spending some of my Mat leave while she is sleeping, and I am not sleeping setting up her room and what not.

Northern - Thanks for posting your list... it is nice to see what other people are doing to have an idea. Especially for a FTM!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have my case in the bedroom and I've popped a few things in there as I've found them when I've been sorting out - just a thin dressing gown and some toiletries at the moment, oh and a nightie and the reusable wipes for baby.

I know I'm going to do a seperate bag for baby and a little suitcase for me - so DH doesn't have to rummage through all my stuff to find baby items. My previous births I was in for 4 days in total (2 days of induction, 1 of labour and 1 after) and then second time I went in on Friday, induced Saturday AM, had her Saturday night and discharged late on Monday - so the best part of 4 days again.

I also do a bag for DH with money for the car park, emergency phone numbers in case his mobile wasn't with him, loads of snacks and drinks etc. With DD1 my DH really didn't look after himself sleep or food wise and he was a wreck once I got home.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My foot is OK by the way, non displaced fracture and not much to be done but rest it as much as I can x


----------



## northern_me

Eidson, I spent the last two weeks reluctantly looking at breast pumps. I decided to break down and get a Medela because the reviews on everything else aren't as good. I got my 45 bucks off at Sears.


----------



## stripeycat5

Regarding breast pumps. I had the Medela Swing last time and it is fab. Cost about £100 - don't know how much it would be in the states though? It was amazing and would thoroughly recommend it &#128522;


----------



## northern_me

What are you all doing for Valentine's Day? OH bought tickets to a concert for Sunday night, but I think we are going to have to do whatever "romantic" thing we do on Friday night. I am so not in the mood right in this moment to think about getting ready for a night by ourselves haha. We haven't had a kid free night together in months.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think a nice steak dinner at home, film and then some awkward third tri :sex: :rofl:

We did our child free thing a few weeks ago, so it'll be at home definitely.


----------



## counting

Anyone else with baby's head fully engaged? Baby has been popping in and out, but is more often in then out. Very uncomfortable and causing some nasty BH contractions. Otherwise feeling great for 32.5 weeks!


----------



## Eidson23

My wife has been feeling his head very low for the past week. It runs up against her pubic bone and hurts lol


----------



## northern_me

My pubic bone feels like it is just going to crack in half. Serious burning pain all day. I don't notice her any lower though.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- I got my Medela In Style Advanced pump from the second-hand baby store here for a discount. It was unopened as well. But I've even seen some on craigslist for much less than what they go for in retail. I'd search around those places and see if you can find one that is in good condition. It really works great!

Counting- My baby is up pretty high right now. In fact, I'm pretty sure there is a foot in my ribs as I'm typing this. The other day she was very low. I really can't figure out where her head is. Sometimes, it feels like it might be in my pelvis, but then other times she feels transverse. It's really hard for me to figure it out.

Northern- We're not doing anything out of the ordinary for Valentine's Day. We will probably just have a nice night at home together.

Mcwhmm- I plan on having my hospital bag packed by week 34 or 35. I haven't even decided on what all I'm going to pack yet.

I'm going to be having this baby at a new hospital and I plan to tour the L&D ward first before packing my bag because then I can see what they provide in the mother and baby unit. Last time, I did need my own personal hygiene items, clothes, and a few outfits/hats for the baby (I don't like the hospital hats). I also do plan to have the boppy this time.

Amelie- I'm glad your foot seems to be okay. So sorry to hear that you fractured it! I hope it heals quickly.

I've been pretty tired the past few days and have been making up for lost sleep from the weekend. I just couldn't seem to get sleep on Saturday or Sunday night. I am finally starting to feel kind of human again after taking naps and going to bed earlier than usual. 
I feel like I have some sort of pregnancy ADHD. I can't seem to focus on any one thing for very long. It's probably my brain thinking of all that needs to be done before Holly arrives. I had planned on getting a jump start on some things this week, but I was so exhausted (and feeling some congestion start to come back) that I decided I should probably get extra rest instead. And then I'd focus on getting more done once I feel rested. I think I'm finally there. 
I also can't believe I'm technically 8 months pregnant today! It feels so close. I was kind of hoping to have everything in order by week 37 or so.


----------



## Scottish

Yikes hospital bag talk! Lol I haven't thought of mine yet but will do around 35 weeks. Think I have most things just need newborn nappys. 

So many aches and pains here. I feel you all as I to have been getting a really sore pain across the bottom of my bump and my legmuscles. I think from carrying my ds is taking its toll.

Amelie thank goodness your foot is ok. Xxx

We don't celebrate Valentine's here so won't be acknowledging it really.

Xx


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA. Work just wears me out and I have no energy to get online if I work. I am still praying to go till he comes but I've decided I'm willing to stop working a week early if I must but still leaves me nearly 9 weeks till leave. 

Mcwhmm, it's about time you came over. The link to this thread has been on my sig forever I should have told you to hop over!

Those of you with swelling, I'm there too but it's gotten better as long as I drink tons of water. My ankles are putting at times but it's not uncomfortable. Mostly after working 12 hours though. 

Rebecca, congrats on 32 weeks! 

Um, eek! On hospital bags. It's been in the back of my mind but def not packing yet. We have so much other stuff to do still and DH has lost all motivation lately and is driving me crazy. It's hard for me to do a lot with my bad carpal tunnel, and all he is doing is sleeping lately, like 12-16 hours a day. I think its his new antidepressant but it's making me mad. I won't whine about it though it could be worse. 

I'm starting to get nervous that we won't get it all done now. Maybe I'll feel better after the shower and see what we still need.


----------



## Beanonorder

Valentines day.... I've never really been a fan of it in the first place but this year I'm just ignoring it completely! So I'll be having a quiet night at home with dd. Again. 

Breastpump - I was really lucky in being able to get a medela pump second hand for next to nothing. A few weeks after I got it someone was selling a double one for a good price too. But I'm not even sure pumping is going to go any better this time so I'll stick to what I have! 

Hospital bag... I've bought some travel toiletries and I have some new feeding bras and vests/singlets. Otherwise that's as far as I've gotten. I don't even have an actual bag yet! I'm really hoping when I go see the high risk doctor next week I can see the hospital at the same time. 

Seeing as the two kids will be sharing a room at some point in the future I haven't set anything up for the baby yet. I finally ordered his bassinett for my room. On Friday I will be sorting the cupboard and chest of drawers out in dds room. Once I do that I can put the changing table up. 
Once my latest shipment of orders arrives I'll pretty much have everything I need.


----------



## mcwhmm

I have felt completely worthless today! I am in soo much pain! It's been this way for the past month or so now. I can't roll over in bed, it hurts to stand up after sitting down, I can't sit for a long time, can't bend over.. IT'S AWFUL! :( I feel like I'm doing the splits or something! 

After work today I took DD to pick out her valentines for her friends at daycare and I was leaning on the cart walking through the store and only got two items when I had so much more on my list! 

DH started back on third shift on Sunday so his schedule is completely thrown off and he sleeps from the time he gets home at 5am until I get home from work at 5pm and then eats supper and gets ready for work.. so he's no help right now. 

I've been stressing myself out about getting things done and driving myself crazy :( I've been slacking on my cleaning.. my school work is slacking.. I feel like a walking zombie at work. I haven't been able to sleep well at all this week. I'm so used to DH being in bed with me and I think I just know that he's not there now and I can't sleep. I wake up more to pee it seems like and then I've been soooo thirsty and have a hard time getting back to sleep.

I think that's the end of my rant! Lol SORRY!:p

Anyways, in my bag I'll probably just pack some sweatpants, yoga pants, tank, robe, and travel toiletries. I have our outfits that we ordered for newborn pictures at the hospital in the diaper bag, but otherwise everything else for baby is provided at the hospital. Everything for me is provided too. Gotta love those disposable undies ;)

I've been struggling with valentines day ideas.. Probably won't do anything. DH has to work Friday night and will likely sleep most of the day Saturday :( I don't think it's even occurred to him that Saturday is Valentines Day, but he may surprise me? Lol. I think he's so messed up with his schedule lately that he doesn't even know what day it is. On third shift they always refer to their days different. Like Friday to him is Thursday, etc. 

Those talking about swelling.. I noticed the past few days when I take my socks off, I've got a nice line where my socks were. My socks have NEVER been tight! Even my moccasins were tight today!


----------



## Perplexed

We don't celebrate valentines day here, but we're taking a small weekend trip to a resort with dd next weekend or the weekend after. Haven't made reservations yet though.


----------



## sharnw

Sounds lovely Perplexed :)

Hi everyone I've been really MIA. But I catch up with your fb posts :)


----------



## counting

Good way to confirm baby has dropped(other than belly mapping and actually feeling baby drop)- I measured my fundal height last night. I measure 29w, with me being generous about measuring. About 2 weeks ago at my appointment- I measured 31 weeks!


----------



## Dini

Mcwhmm, I'm sorry you are in so much pain! I am getting there myself especially the standing up after sitting down. I do okay on my feet and walking even though it's tiring but I think that's because my body is used to it from work. I hope you can get some rest soon I am sure not having DH there beside you is rough! 

As far as Valentine's Day we aren't doing anything as DH has to work. It bums me out because it's our 5 year dating anniversary but we need to save the money anyway. 

Oh I woke up with such a bad headache this morning! I think it's a sinus headache because even my nose hurts. I'm over this cold weather already!


----------



## Perplexed

Dini I've been having sinus headaches too and they're so awful :( making me think my tooth aches when it probably doesn't. It's pressure from the sinuses and I know it well!


----------



## DebbieF

Hi all - I just thought I'd stop in here and introduce myself. I am due May 11 with a little boy. Due to cholestasis I will be induced around 37 weeks which will be around April 20th. 

I have a little girl who just turned 14 months old, so I am a little nervous to have such a close age gap.. :wacko:


----------



## northern_me

Hi Debbie! Welcome!

I think I'm done. I'm fed up with feeling huge and unattractive. Absolutely done.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome, Debbie! Congrats on your boy. :) 

Northern- Sorry to hear how you are feeling! I still think you look great, but I know the feeling. Hope you start to feel a little better before she arrives.

I'm also sorry to hear about those of you battling sinus infections. It's truly a pain when your teeth start hurting because of it! 

My belly seems to be a magnet for everything! I keep having to change my shirt at least once a day because somehow something gets on my belly! It's either food or drink or just something random that seems magically attracted to my shirt at my belly. 
I'm also getting tired of wearing clothes. I was pregnant with my son during most of the Spring and Summer and I spent a lot of time wearing flip flops and sundresses. I miss that now. I think I prefer dressing like that over wearing maternity pants. Some days it warms up here, but the weather is just so inconsistent, I still can't start wearing those lightweight clothes. I hope Spring starts early in March. I feel like every time I get out of the shower, I never want to get dressed anymore.


----------



## Perplexed

Debbie: welcome <3 our girls are about the same age and our boys will be too with around s similar age gap! :hugs:

Northern: does getting your hair or nails done make you feel better?

Rebecca: I understand...I can't stand wearing anything thick either it drives me crazy. I hate putting on pants too. I live in a warm climate though and feel hotter than everyone else!

DD keeps waking up at 3am and I feel shattered! She refuses to nap during the day, too. It feels like she runs on so little sleep but it's always been like this. I have no idea how I'll do this with 2.


----------



## Dini

Welcome Debbie! Glad to have you!

Perplexed, my teeth hurt terribly in the morning as well. I think this morning was because DH turned the heat up and it dried things out more than usual. I haven't had my humidifier on lately because it's been too humid and I had mildew growing on my windows lol. 

Northern I'm sorry you feel so done. I also think you look great but I understand not being able to feel that way. 

Rebecca, I wish we could dress that way right now! 

Well LO seems to be back to liking my cervix. I'll just be minding my business when i get doubled over with pain from him doing something toy cervix. At least he's moving lol. Also got a little work done in the nursery. I got all the built in cabinets and drawers cleared out and DH got some more trim up. He's supposed to finish it tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath. I have to work hard to get him off the couch lately. 

My MIL and her brother may be coming over Sunday to help with more painting so he needs to finish it tomorrow while I'm at work.


----------



## Perplexed

I hope your DH gets the trim done soon :hugs: 

Sorry about your LO attacking your cervix. It sounds painful!


----------



## northern_me

I have an appt booked for DD and I to get mani/pedis done on March 7th as a girls day the weekend before baby. I want to get my hair done but if I'm anything like last time, my hair all fell out afterwards so I will want to deal with it then.

I think I'm just tired of the same clothes all of the time and even the new things I bought around Christmas are too short now. That on top of not having the energy to do anything to myself is brutal.


----------



## Dini

Northern, I was debating on when I should get my hair done but since it is likely I will go 9 more weeks I think I'll get it done next week or the week after and then again after baby.

I think the girls day sounds fabulous and I'm sure your DD will totally enjoy some mommy time with you!


----------



## Perplexed

I know how that is Northern. I wore sweats a lot during last pregnancy and lived in some of the same shirts postpartum too. I didn't feel like I looked good. I suddenly colored my hair on a whim at 30 something weeks and the color came out awful and I felt even worse! 

Is getting a new outfit or two an option at all right now? Where I live I can get away with dresses that I could still wear postpartum too...that's why I got quite a few dresses lately as my bump won't fit in my prepregnancy ones anymore.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome Debbie! I hope your induction goes well!

Northern sorry about how you are feeling! I'm also so over my clothes. I keep staring into my cupboard hoping for something new to pop up! I was pregnant over winter last time too and its hard finding the right clothes to wear. Summer is so much easier. And Rebecca I agree I always seem to find something on my bump that shouldn't be there!

Dini I'm glad you got some stuff done. I hope your dh helps out and does what you need him to do. 

Dd and I went to visit a friend yesterday who has a little boy around the same age. We both live in Shanghai but it took an hour and a half to get from my place to hers! We had a lot of fun but I'm not sure I'll make that trip too many more times. She is having his 2nd birthday party on the 24th and I think that will be the last time I go there. Its just too tiring for me now and I just can't imagine making that trip with two kids! She'll just have to come and see me or we'll have to meet in the middle. Its a lot easier for her to travel because she's not pregnant and she's a SAHM so she goes out a lot anyway. 
Today I'm going to start sorting dd's room and the baby clothes. I'm almost finished in the office, I basically just need to get the chest of drawers from dd's room in there.


----------



## Dini

Beanonorder, I am sure you friend will totally understand how tough it will be for you to make that trip much at all once baby is here. I am glad you had a good time though, you need some fun in your life!

Okay now I have a predicament. So the item we want most from our registry at Babies R Us is the Chicco travel system, it's regular price is $329 USD. The shower is Feb. 28th, it has not been purchased as of yet and I really doubt anyone has that kind of money but my Dad and step-mom and I'm guessing they will give us money. Okay so here is where I'm stuck. Babies R Us is having a "trade in event" where you bring in a baby gear item such as a car seat, stroller, bouncer, walker etc and they give you a 25% off coupon good one certain brands of baby gear, and Chicco is one of them. Well a girl at work said lots of people go to goodwill or somewhere and buy a cheap $10 item to trade in and use the coupon on something big, so I could do that and get the travel system for $248 USD. The sale ends on Feb. 21st though so I'd have to do it before the shower. So...would you all go ahead and do that, I'd save about $80 and that is even if I buy something to trade (my MIL is likely to have something I can trade). Or would you just wait and hope to get it??

I thought about asking my Dad if he was planning on buying from the registry, and if he says no just buying it, but I don't really want to seem selfish and ask.


----------



## mcwhmm

I got my hair done a last month for my birthday to "feel good about myself" and DD got me a gift card to get a mani/pedi, but I haven't used it yet. I felt great for the first few days that my hair looked good because they styled it at the salon Lol, after that.. I'm back into my ole put mouse in it and go to bed so its curly in the morning and I don't have to even do anything to it or put it in up in a bun.. either way, I look like I just rolled out of bed :p Then make up has been a no go for a long time because it takes up sleep time Lol. I have maternity pictures booked for March 7th when I'll be 34 weeks and more huge, miserable, and unattractive... But, I'm planning on getting my hair and make up done before just to try and do something with myself! Lol

I have tried the whole "buy a new outfit" thing and I get exhausted trying on clothes! Lol it's pathetic.. and then I just get frustrated and leave with nothing. I feel like I'm also getting to the end stages where I don't want to buy anything because in two months or less, I will want to buy more items to fit post pregnancy. With DD I HATED wearing anything I wore during my pregnancy afterwards because it was so stretched out or clingy and just after having a baby, you do not want clingy! I went out and bought items to get me through until I fit into my pre pregnancy clothes. 

I'm so happy that I'm not the only one that already feels done though! I thought I was having a decent day the other day and thought that I looked awake and alright for once and then one of my coworkers said "You look REALLLLY tired. Are you okay?" ... thanks for that slap in the face :cry:


----------



## mcwhmm

Oh, and Dini, I would totally buy the item with the coupon :) If you don't get it for your baby shower then I think you will be kicking yourself in the butt for not getting it at that discount! Also, I'm not sure on their return policies at all, but if you do get it for your shower, then you could always return it as well. Most places that I have ever dealt with are good about returning gift items.


----------



## maggz

Definitely get it Dini! Even if it's on your registry and you don't get it for the babyshower, you'll only get 10 or 15% off it (as the "finish your registry" discount) so you're still saving a lot of money! And like mcwhmm said, on the off chance that you do get it, you could return one. :)


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- Glad you have a friend to connect with! Hopefully, she can come out your way. That would be great! :)

Dini- I would go for the discount on the travel system. It's easy enough to return an item if you end up getting it for your shower. At least if you do it this way, you know you will get it for a good price (especially if you don't end up getting it for your shower).

I have a question and I'm not even sure how to describe it. I was in bed on my right side last night just about to fall asleep. Now, I already know this baby isn't a fan of me lying on my side (sorry, baby, I don't have any other options) because she almost always pushes out against the bed when I lie down on my side. But last night was the weirdest thing, she did these really rapid 8 movements almost like she was shaking in there and it sort of scared me a little bit. I moved my position some, and I felt her a little bit to reassure me she was still moving. She has also been moving this morning. But those 8 movements were SO FAST and it was like she was being shaken up as they were all in the same direction at my side. So basically my question is, is it possible for the baby to move really fast in there on her own? (never experienced anything like this last time) Or should I bring it up to my midwife? It's so hard to describe it but I halfway worried if she had a seizure in there or something. It was so fast, the 8 movements happened in about 3 seconds.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It was probably hands and feet and knees scrabbling in one place - sometimes it feels like this baby is vibrating she is moving that much.


----------



## northern_me

I've heard some of the moms at my work talk about this, and although I haven't felt it so far in this one, it happened with DD. She shook so much I thought she was having a seizure. Everything was fine. I think it's just scurrying as such.


----------



## mcwhmm

I had that feeling the other night. Not 8, but I'd say maybe 5. It almost felt as if she had gotten the chills or something. It was really weird.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks! Good to know it isn't that unusual!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: If you're worried definitely ask about it. But, I think it's normal. I remember looking it up at my previous pregnancy, I don't remember what exactly happened but I did find people saying baby can have movements that seem like they're vibrating or something. I have felt the same type of movements this time too but I guess since everything turned out to be okay last time I just didn't think of it.


----------



## Christina86

I feel movement like that a lot (well usually every night). Really quick vibrating type movements. It is usually when I am on my right side. It's like the baby is telling me to get off that side and flip over. :haha: I guess I never thought to even be concerned, I am usually just happy to feel the baby move!


----------



## Scottish

Rebecca I could imagine being freaked out but don't worry it happens to me almost daily and I think it's either arms or leg scrambling away. As long as she is still moving regularly after then no need to worry xxx

Hi mcwhmm nice to see a new name here :D

I am away to catch up here now hehe xxx


----------



## Dini

Thanks girls, I've decided to buy it. I put two on my registry just incase, I'll buy this one off my registry so it goes towards the gift card afterward and if I get a second I'll return it. 

Rebecca, I've felt something similar as well but heard others talk about baby feeling like it was vibrating. 

So we got our crib in the mail today from DH's mom, grandparents and aunt. Total surprise! I called my MIL and asked why she didn't take it to the shower in two weeks and she said they decided to send the big stuff and we have more coming. I really wasn't expecting that but we are so excited about it!


----------



## RebeccaR19

The baby's movement has been good today, so I'm not as worried about whatever happened last night. I'm thinking it was probably her legs. I completely forgot that I can't contact my midwife right now anyway because they have a 4-day weekend. I could call L&D, but I think I'll just wait on it.
If it happens again, I'll call just to see if it's anything to be concerned about. It wasn't really like a vibrating feeling, though. It was just really fast movement like she was being shaken up.

Anyway, in other news, my husband and I are going to go out for Valentine's Day after all! At first, we thought it wasn't going to be possible, but a place nearby is doing a parents' night out. So, we're going to do that and get a night out together. I'm very excited now! :)

Dini- It's great that you got a crib! What a wonderful surprise :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I had what you're describing happen in my first pregnancy. It was around this point when it happened and I had been told there was a problem but due to the language barrier I didn't know what the problem was yet (this was the ABO). All I knew was I had a high IgG count. So of course these strange movements had me in a complete panic and I was googling side effects of high IgG, seizures and all sorts. But in the end it was nothing. It happened a couple of times. I've never discovered what they're doing but apparently it's normal and nothing to worry about. 

Dini that is exciting about your crib! My bassinet arrived yesterday and I'm dying to put it up! But of course I don't have room so it just has to stay in the box. 

Hope those of you who celebrate or have plans for Valentines day enjoy them. My dh surprised me by actually acknowledging it.


----------



## Perplexed

Ugh I'm still itching really bad. 

The lower part of my scalp, behind my ears (sometimes inside them), my neck, back and upper arms, occasionally hands, fingers, feet and ankles.

I've asked dh if he sees anything crawling in my scalp. He kept saying no for weeks but today I've asked him to properly inspect, poor guy has seen everything now, but he says there isn't anything weird going on in my scalp. 

It's so awful that I keep imagining scratching myself with a hard massage brush. Or a horse grooming brush. 

I've eliminated stevia from my diet and things calmed down slightly. The antihistamine I was prescribed helps me sleep, but I wake up and scratch around 6 hrs after taking it. Started listening to some guided meditation when I woke up and eventually slept again. Dd woke up once but I was barely able to attend her :( I was so exhausted.

I keep trying to look at possible suspects:
-is my lower scalp maybe sweating more than usual?
-I did my root color around late December or early January and the dye made my scalp and behind my ears itchy. Could I still be having an allergic reaction even though I haven't had a color since?
-a few weeks ago I applied some solid perfume behind my ears...I did this for about a week, then realized that the perfume is several years old and threw it out. If I were having a reaction would it spread to my scalp and neck? Would still be there weeks later? 

I probably need to see a dermatologist...this is so not normal.


----------



## Christina86

When you wake up to use the bathroom and can't fall back to sleep for two reasons. One... The baby suddenly decided to have a party and it feels like he or she is flailing all body parts around. And two... Your dog shifts positions and keeps kicking you with her paws and each time you move the dog she comes back to the same spot, huffs and starts again!


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed it might be worth another trip to the doctor.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- That sounds really unpleasant! Sorry your itching has returned. I'd probably go back and see the doctor again because there could be another problem causing the itching.


----------



## northern_me

I am SO tired. There is no amount of sleep that can fix this. I've been feeling pretty good since I've been off work but fatigue has definitely set in.


----------



## Perplexed

Asked a pharmacist who told me to use something topical. Turns out it has corticosteroids. I got worried and texted my ob who said it was fine. Is it really fine?!


----------



## northern_me

If both pharmacist and OB say yes, I would tend to agree.


----------



## Christina86

Grr. My iPad and iPhone were giving me massive problems so I have seriously spent almost 4hrs attempting to restore both. I am currently erasing all data and settings from my iPhone and starting new but I had to import 1500 photos to my computer before I did so or I would have lost them all. It's making me angry. But hopefully this will help my phone go faster. My iPad is like new!!


----------



## DebbieF

Perplexed said:


> Ugh I'm still itching really bad.
> 
> The lower part of my scalp, behind my ears (sometimes inside them), my neck, back and upper arms, occasionally hands, fingers, feet and ankles.
> 
> I've asked dh if he sees anything crawling in my scalp. He kept saying no for weeks but today I've asked him to properly inspect, poor guy has seen everything now, but he says there isn't anything weird going on in my scalp.
> 
> It's so awful that I keep imagining scratching myself with a hard massage brush. Or a horse grooming brush.
> 
> I've eliminated stevia from my diet and things calmed down slightly. The antihistamine I was prescribed helps me sleep, but I wake up and scratch around 6 hrs after taking it. Started listening to some guided meditation when I woke up and eventually slept again. Dd woke up once but I was barely able to attend her :( I was so exhausted.
> 
> I keep trying to look at possible suspects:
> -is my lower scalp maybe sweating more than usual?
> -I did my root color around late December or early January and the dye made my scalp and behind my ears itchy. Could I still be having an allergic reaction even though I haven't had a color since?
> -a few weeks ago I applied some solid perfume behind my ears...I did this for about a week, then realized that the perfume is several years old and threw it out. If I were having a reaction would it spread to my scalp and neck? Would still be there weeks later?
> 
> I probably need to see a dermatologist...this is so not normal.

Perplexed, I think you should ask to have them check your bile acids and liver numbers again. Sometimes the cholestasis itching can start long before your numbers ever get abnormal. As long as the itching continues I would insist they keep on testing. :flower:


----------



## Dini

Perplexed that sounds miserable! I agree if both the pharmacist and ob says it's fine if go for it especially if it helps. 

Northern sorry about the fatigue, I'm not looking forward to it myself!

Rebecca, I'm glad you aren't worried about the movements. I'm sure they are nothing to worry about but if you do get too worried just call L&D. 

Afm, baby is pretty active today which I love. And I'm waiting on my MIL and her brother so we can finish the painting in the nursery. I'm so ready to be done with painting!


----------



## Christina86

:happydance:I think we're going on a mini get away! The schools are closed for spring break at the end of March/ Beg of April for a week. It will only be 1-2 nights but it is the last time that we'll be able to get away just the two of us. We will either have our dog stay at the house and have someone come let her out or drop her off at the Dog Hotel on our way. I'm thinking a trip to either Sioux Falls, SD (1 1/2 hours away) OR Des Moines (3hrs away). :happydance:


----------



## maggz

Hey guys haven't really been catching up on here a lot, school and work's got me pretty busy so not much computer time. It's easier to keep track on fb:) I'm in full on nesting mode most days complete with a huge ikea trip last Wednesday so decorating and organizing are in full swing in this house. 
I'm pretty sure I have pubic symphisis/pelvic girdle pain, so that't no fun. Getting comfy is difficult at times. 
Baby seems really happy and he is super active all the time. Seriously he's always on the move. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry about the itching Perplexed, I hope they can find a reason soon and help you! 

How is everyone doing? Home stretch now! I'm 32 today, can't believe it, gone so fast and so tediously slow at the same time. Got half term this week then 4 more weeks (half weeks as I work half the week) then I'm on maternity leave! Can't come soon enough!


----------



## Eidson23

Here's our baby boy at 32w+3d...he's so chubby already!
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/32weeks_zps52edd9bb.jpeg


----------



## northern_me

Wow incredible pictures!


----------



## Dini

Oh my goodness Eidson, he is so adorable!

Christina, that sounds lovely! I hope you have a wonderful time!

Maggz, don't worry about not being around much, I tend to go days without getting on with work and my carpal tunnel keeping me away from the computer and typing on my phone lately. I've been doing some light nesting but nothing as hardcore as you yet!

Grey, congrats on 32 weeks!! I keep hearing we are in the home stretch but some days I don't feel that way and others it seems so close. 

Afm, today I'm 31 weeks! Yay! Baby seems to be pretty active the last few days, and today I can feel him from low down and high up at he same time so he must be all stretched out. 

MIL and her brother and her mom just left, they got most of the painting done, all the trim is done, but the closet needs another coat at least, it seems very resistant to coverage. It was painted a bright blue and we are painting it white but we even used primer. The door frames need another coat as well because they were and even brighter blue (oh the taste of those who lived here before!) But looks like one more day and the painting will be done! 

DH's grandma brought a Valentines day present for the baby! She's so sweet, she got him some adorable body suits, 2 layettes, a fleece sleep sack, and two swaddling blankets that all match with little foxes and giraffes on them. I almost bought the body suits at Kohl's a week or so ago but stopped myself because I don't want to buy something that someone else may buy us, so I'm glad I didn't. Also, I over heard them talking about how cute the changing table will look with the crib, so it seems they bought us the changing table too it just hasn't arrived yet. I acted like I wasn't listening and his mom realized I was in the room and everyone looked at each other and changed the subject lol.

Hope the rest of you are doing well!


----------



## Perplexed

DebbieF said:


> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I'm still itching really bad.
> 
> The lower part of my scalp, behind my ears (sometimes inside them), my neck, back and upper arms, occasionally hands, fingers, feet and ankles.
> 
> I've asked dh if he sees anything crawling in my scalp. He kept saying no for weeks but today I've asked him to properly inspect, poor guy has seen everything now, but he says there isn't anything weird going on in my scalp.
> 
> It's so awful that I keep imagining scratching myself with a hard massage brush. Or a horse grooming brush.
> 
> I've eliminated stevia from my diet and things calmed down slightly. The antihistamine I was prescribed helps me sleep, but I wake up and scratch around 6 hrs after taking it. Started listening to some guided meditation when I woke up and eventually slept again. Dd woke up once but I was barely able to attend her :( I was so exhausted.
> 
> I keep trying to look at possible suspects:
> -is my lower scalp maybe sweating more than usual?
> -I did my root color around late December or early January and the dye made my scalp and behind my ears itchy. Could I still be having an allergic reaction even though I haven't had a color since?
> -a few weeks ago I applied some solid perfume behind my ears...I did this for about a week, then realized that the perfume is several years old and threw it out. If I were having a reaction would it spread to my scalp and neck? Would still be there weeks later?
> 
> I probably need to see a dermatologist...this is so not normal.
> 
> Perplexed, I think you should ask to have them check your bile acids and liver numbers again. Sometimes the cholestasis itching can start long before your numbers ever get abnormal. As long as the itching continues I would insist they keep on testing. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks...I'm going to a private clinic right now and I'll ask for the blood tests. I was going to go see a dermatologist but he's not in today. I figure their ob should at least have some insight. I didn't want to take the corticosteroids till I knew for sure there's no alternative.


----------



## Perplexed

Edison: the pics look amazing!

Christina: hope you enjoy your getaway 

Dini: happy 30 weeks! So sweet of your Dh's gran. It's so exciting that they got you your baby's things. So sweet! My mom bought us dd's changing table last time but I picked it out. I was about to pay for it but she said no and paid for it herself. I was so surprised and touched.


----------



## Perplexed

The ob told me to continue taking the antihistamine and calamine lotion...

There is a lab near the clinic. I went in and requested the liver function test and fractionated bile acid test. Their dr kept asking who ordered these tests and I kept saying no one. They said if I'm suffering itching to do an allergy test too. The bile acid test will take a few days cos it gets sent somewhere else. But will have the other results today or tmr.


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina awesome about your mini getaway! Even a night or two away can do amazing things!

Eidson those pictures are so clear. Amazing.

Perplexed I'm glad you got the tests done. Although frustrating to deal with I hope nothing serious comes back. 

Dini that is awesome that you are starting to get baby things. 
I've just sent a list to my mom and MIL about what is still needed for baby. So many people sent stuff over with my mom last time! I figured I may as well at least give some guidelines of what is actually needed. 

So I smacked another child today... Not my proudest moment but I was absolutely livid! I took dd to play at a soft play area and this boy of about six kept picking on her. First he took away the books she was looking at and pushed her out of the way. His grandmother saw this and let rip at him so I left it alone. But later he came over while dd was playing in the ball pit and he grabbed her by the hood of her jacket and yanked her across him then grabbed her arm and bent it. That was when I lost it. I smacked him to let her go and then screamed at him. I couldn't stop shaking I was so mad. The grandmother was so apologetic when someone alerted her as to what was going on. 
I seriously need a time out. I am absolutely exhausted and all dd wants is my attention. I keep asking her to please just give me some time to myself. I feel like such a bad mom. But the constant getting up and down is killing me. And this week I only have my nanny for two days because I have to give her time off for Chinese New Year. I need to find some good ideas to keep dd entertained so she feels like she's getting some quality time with me.


----------



## Christina86

I wish the getaway was sooner rather than later. I sure need it. However I am off from my internship starting the 19th at 4pm so that's good. My parents are coming on the 21st. 

Perplexed I hope you find some answers soon! 

Edison those pictures are awesome. So clear!


----------



## stripeycat5

Aww Bean I feel for you! It must be so tough - could your DH have her for you to have a few hours peace and quiet? I have felt frustrated with DS a couple of times but I have my mum round the corner and DH is never very far away so am lucky. Have you tried some sort of structured class like dance or swimming - something that will def knacker her out a bit? I know that DS always sleeps better and is less clingy if he has been to Rainbow Tots (nursery rhymes and toast!) or Waterbabies.

Edison - those pictures are awesome! I can't wait to see what this bubba looks like but can't bring myself to go for one of those scans as I am afraid I would want to find out the sex but am determined to stay team yellow!

Christina that is fab that you are getting away. We are going to Sherwood Forest on Friday for a few nights at Center Parcs. It has a lovely heated pool and lots of things to do and I am sooo looking forward to it. Hope you have a fab time x

I am catching up with The Tudors - I have downloaded the whole series and love to catch an episode or two when DS is sleeping &#128521;. 

We have the midwife on Thursday so will know for definite whether I can have the baby in my local mlu. Fingers crossed she is ok with it. Then it's just getting round DH who is worried about me going anywhere other than the DGH where I had DS. I have tried to explain to him that I would feel more comfortable being closer to home and also to DS who will be with his Nana. He is stil quite resistant to the idea though unfortunately. Hopefully I can get round him though.


----------



## northern_me

I LOVE the Tudors!!


----------



## Christina86

I think we finally found our travel system! 

https://www.amazon.com/Graco-FastAc...8&refRID=1MT14GWFK23H78S9ES77#customerReviews


Now we just need to find the crib. We found one that we both really really really really like but it's sold through Ikea. The closest Ikea to us is in Colorado. It's a 6hr drive or a $300 delivery. That's out :haha: Especially since the crib is only $119! :haha:


----------



## maggz

Oh bean that sucks. I say the same as stripey, any way your DH can pick her up and give you some time? Classes seem like a good idea too! 

stripey I have the 1st season of Tudors ready to go, but I'm currently finishing up Gilmore Girls on Netflix haha. I remember watching Tudors when it first came out but I've totally forgotten how it went so I'm gonna start over. Maybe DH will watch it with me when we get some baby time off :)


----------



## stripeycat5

Me too Northern and Maggz! It doesn't hurt that Jonathan Rhys Myers is drop dead gorgeous &#128521; although I think the historical acuracy is a little off in some of the episodes!

Christina I though our IKEA was miles away being in Birmingham and an hour and a bit away...you lovely American and Canadian ladies seem to have to go miles though for some things! I am grateful for living on such a small island lol &#128540;


----------



## Dini

Aww Bean I'm so sorry, what a mean kid! I hope you get your DH to take her for a few hours so you can have some alone time. How is it going with him anyway? I think we should have a different set of abbreviations for him, I have a hard time calling him your DH lol.


----------



## northern_me

stripeycat5 said:


> Me too Northern and Maggz! It doesn't hurt that Jonathan Rhys Myers is drop dead gorgeous &#128521; although I think the historical acuracy is a little off in some of the episodes!
> 
> Christina I though our IKEA was miles away being in Birmingham and an hour and a bit away...you lovely American and Canadian ladies seem to have to go miles though for some things! I am grateful for living on such a small island lol &#128540;

A girl from here made it to the Tudors, but just as some random girl one of them hooks up with. It led to her having an awesome role in Republic of Doyle though. If you haven't watched that, you should consider it. It was all filmed here!


----------



## maggz

That's funny northern, there's an Icelandic actress on Tudors as well! Her name is Anita Briem, I forget what role she played. She was on several episodes though.


----------



## Christina86

stripeycat5 said:


> Me too Northern and Maggz! It doesn't hurt that Jonathan Rhys Myers is drop dead gorgeous &#128521; although I think the historical acuracy is a little off in some of the episodes!
> 
> Christina I though our IKEA was miles away being in Birmingham and an hour and a bit away...you lovely American and Canadian ladies seem to have to go miles though for some things! I am grateful for living on such a small island lol &#128540;

Not all stores are so far away. We just live in an area that has less shopping than "bigger" areas. We have to go 3hrs to Des Moines or go to Omaha or Sioux Falls for the bigger stores. Ikea is just... well we need one here (or even by the other stores in Omaha or Sioux Falls :haha: We are getting a bed bath and beyond in 2015! AND we are supposed to get our first dunkin doughnuts! :haha:


----------



## northern_me

I live in a pretty small place. We are mostly outdoor tourism based (ski hills and chalet resorts), as well as the basic wilderness that comes along with living next to a UNESCO site. Shopping isn't a priority here! 

Here's what I mean: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oHmsHU1zuoc

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3qoQ9DAqNto&list=PLE1BB7A8A2F97332B


----------



## Beanonorder

I was hoping to take dd to some classes over my holiday but unfortunately because of Chinese New Year everything has stopped until March (which is when I go back to work). So that's why I try take her to the soft play area. Dh is coming to spend the day with us today and he will come a few more times later in the week. I think on one of those days I will get him to take her out for a few hours. 

Christina sorry that Ikea is so far from you! We have three here in Shanghai! I'll be making a trip there later this week to pick up a few things. I love going to Ikea... I skyped with dh last night and he suggested I look online for what I need and make a list and he'll go for me. Then he looked at my face and laughed and said you want to go there don't you. Nice of him to offer though. 

I watched the Tudors when it first came out but then missed a lot. I've thought about watching it again but I've decided I watch enough things as it is! Maybe when I'm on maternity leave I'll have some spare time!!!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I wanted to hop on to say hello. I'm really tired tonight! I don't know why, though, because I took a nap today.

Anyway..

Eidson- Love those pictures! Your boy looks adorable. I love that dimple :)

Beanonorder- Sorry to hear about what happened to your daughter. That sounds like a terrible kid. I would have lost it too.

Dini- Happy 31 weeks! and GreyGirl Happy 32 weeks! :)

Speaking of weeks, I've been doing something different this pregnancy than the last one. 
So, I'll turn a week, but the day after, I start thinking in terms of the next week because I feel like turning the new week is really the completion of that week.
So, even though I'm 32+4 today, I feel more like I'm 4 days in to week 33. So, I end up saying I'm 33 weeks pregnant instead of 32. And I'll say that all the way up until I'm the full 33 weeks. Then the following Thursday, I'll start saying I'm 34 weeks. It's just how I keep thinking of it this time.
Anyone else do that? 

I'm beat. I'm going to bed. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mcwhmm

Rebecca, I do the same thing! I start thinking ahead when I'm about 2 days into the week. It helps things go faster I think :p Speaking of that though... I feel like ever since I hit the third trimester, things have been just been DRAGGING on! Then I think about things in weekends though and freak out. Lol This weekend is my step sister's baby shower, weekend after that we are helping a friend move, weekend after that we are getting pictures done, weekend after that is DDs birthday, weekend after that is DD's pictures, then one free weekend, then easter, then free weekend (possibly) before baby, depending on when she comes! That means we really only have possibly two free weekends until baby girl comes. Most of these things that I mentioned are on Saturday's, but Saturday's are our days that we get stuff done such as cleaning, shopping, setting up for baby, etc, because our Sundays are COMPLETELY lazy and DH goes to work Sunday night (3rd shift). Also, with me being so exhausted all the time and DH being thrown off schedule with being put on 3rd shift, when we have one event on Saturday, we are pooped when we get home! Lol, it's kind of ridiculous. 

How was everyones valentine's day? I was surprised that DH even remembered :p He came home from work Saturday morning and took the dresser apart that we are getting rid of and took it to the curb, took out the garbage, and made the bed all while I was making breakfast and then I went back into the room and he had set a present on the bed for me with a card, oreos, massage gift card, and olive garden gift card :)


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca I kinda do the same thing. Once I reach the 4th day of the week I already feel I'm in the next week.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think I'm the opposite and think I'm barely into the week until +5! I am really scared though of how fast the time is going, I have another US at 32 weeks and then I'll definitely have another at 36 weeks, those milestones are coming around reallllly fast.

When do people start to finish work?

I have 5 weeks of annual leave before starting mat leave on the 14 April. So including this week I have 3 weeks left at work. Next week I am out for a full day for hospital appointments so that isn't a full week :rofl: I can't wait to finish to spend time with my big girls.

It is half term this week. I work part time so I have the girls all today and each morning but my Mum (who luckily works in a school with the same timetable of holidays) will have the girls in the afternoon. 

My foot still isn't great for driving so I think my Mum will drive me to the hospital for my GD midwife appt this afternoon.


----------



## Christina86

I should be done with my internship by April 9th. If I do more work from home than usual I'll be done even earlier. Then I will just concentrate on my assignments for classes until I am done/ baby comes. After I have the baby I still have classes but I am not sure if I am going to go or stay home yet. We will have family in town and my classes are only two days a week 2hrs on Wednesday and 3hrs on Friday. It might be a nice break for me to just go! lol.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, I do that too with the weeks! Which is kind of scary since I'm considering myself 35 weeks and I'm having the baby at 38!


----------



## mcwhmm

northern_me said:


> Rebecca, I do that too with the weeks! Which is kind of scary since I'm considering myself 35 weeks and I'm having the baby at 38!


That is scary! When I have been counting and planning too, I usually count up to 38 weeks, meaning 6 weeks left as of tomorrow, because my daughter was born at 39, but I started having contractions regularly at 38. Plus, between 38 and 39 is when I'm going to start maternity leave, so it will all become very real then!


----------



## counting

Anyone not on the FB group who still wants to be? I find myself posting over there way more often than here.


----------



## stripeycat5

I wouldn't mind being on the fb page x


----------



## northern_me

Stripey inbox me your fb link and I'll get you set up!


----------



## Perplexed

Aww I wish I had facebook xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Baby is doing well! No signs of anemia and he's only measuring one day ahead now. Seems to have very long legs. Probably going to be tall like his dad. 
He's still head up so I'll be working on that. Doctor doesn't want me to book the c section until I reach 40 weeks. He says as long as I'm pregnant there is a chance of him turning. He also said I can't go over 41 weeks. Ideally we're aiming for baby to arrive at 40 weeks to 40+6. 
Dh actually made it to the appointment. We even hung out a bit afterwards and had a good conversation. He's also coming round for a couple of hours tomorrow to give me a break. Then he coming on Friday and staying over. So I'll only have two full days of dd on my own. That is generally what I have every week so that's good. 
Oh, doctor also checked my cervix during the scan because of all the Braxton hicks I was having yesterday. He said it's still nice and long and firmly closed. He's also weighing about 2.1kg.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm happy to hear your baby is doing well, bean! :hugs: It's great that you and your dh are having conversations and he's more involved with your dd. I hope you have time to recharge!

I think around here also I am told they don't encourage women to go over 41 weeks, but this is based on ethnic background somehow. The dr said some women go to 42 weeks but most if not all women of some backgrounds just don't do well past 41 weeks...but honestly if I'm at 41 weeks I don't really care if they plan to induce me! I'm pretty sure I'd be doing anything to get the ball rolling lol!

My mom had my sister at...44 weeks. Her dr kept pushing for induction and she kept refusing until she went into labor at 44 weeks. Now she says thinking back to it that my sister had so many issues as an infant that she wishes she agreed to being induced. 

I am kinda kicking myself. In December a local baby stuff store had sales and they had the Medala Pump in style at half off. At that point it felt too early for me to even consider buying a breastpump and I was refusing to really buy anything for the baby as I was too overwhelmed and it still felt early. Now I really wish I did buy it as we're pretty much done with everything else that we'll need for the baby for the first few months. I don't know if they still have them at reduced prices, but honestly doubt it and scared to go check! 

That reminds me...if I'm planning to pump, does that mean I should get bottles? If so, how many and what type? I have no concrete plans about what I'm going to do in terms of feeding so I just don't know. All I know is that I want to start building a freezer stash early and maybe offer bottles of expressed milk here and there. My dd didn't have any bottles till she was 4 months old.


----------



## northern_me

I'm just going to be building a stash. Not offering bottles unless it's a real emergency. I decided against buying any.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've bought 2 bottles as they were on offer and I would like baby to take a bottle - my DD1 wouldn't and it caused some stress. The reason she actually wouldn't was because of her TT though. I won't likely offer a bottle until my supply is nicely regulated.

DD2 would and she had EBM a few times - the most useful time was when she had a violent vomitting bug at 4 months old and she was too greedy on the boob and brought it all up. With a bottle I could give her an oz at a time and let it settle. 

Bean - would they let you have a natural breech birth given you have had a baby before? In the UK that is considered OK, obviously they want you in hospital and you get the choice of a csec if you want. Baby also has to be bottom first not feet first.

My baby is currently transverse or oblique breech, one of the two. Loooooads of time yet to go on that.


----------



## Dini

Bean I'm so happy baby is doing well and that your DH made it to the appt and is working on things. That's wonderful news!!

Perplexed I'm going to get some bottles because I go back to work at 10 weeks. 

Rebecca hope you get some energy soon!

Had a midwife appt today, she looked at my glucose numbers over the past few weeks and said they were great so I'm in the clear! Also had a chiropractor appt and As you know I'm dealing with really bad carpal tunnel and the last week I've had bad shoulder and neck pain and it's getting worse. She found on the left side my top three ribs were out of place and pushing on one of my cervical vertebrae. Only guess as to why this happened is all the fluid I'm retaining pushing on soft ligaments paired with my job. She put them back and I'm hoping they stay there but it still hurts so bad. I'm trying to use I've as often as I can and she recommended I drink dandelion tea once a day to help get rid of some of the extra fluid and the midwife agreed so I'm praying this helps.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I came on here and typed out a long response and then when I clicked to post it, the thing had logged me out because I shut the top of my computer for a few seconds. Anyway, glad to know I'm not alone in how I count the weeks! :) 

Perplexed- I use Dr. Brown's bottles because I just prefer them. But the breast pumps do come with bottles. I don't plan to use bottles until after 6 weeks because it just helps establish a good breastfeeding routine first.
44 weeks is a surprising amount of time to carry a baby. I'm sure she must have been very tired and ready to have the baby by then!

Beanonorder- I am so glad that you are getting good news about your son! Also glad that your husband was able to be there. It's also nice to hear that all of your BH didn't cause any effacement or dilation. I always wonder if they are having an impact. 

Dini- :happydance: Awesome that you are in the clear for GD! What a relief. Glad the chiropractor could fix your pains. 

I'm not so tired right now. I had a little trouble sleeping early this morning. My back started hurting me. I found that I had to get up and empty my bladder in order for the pain to go away. I'm guessing pressure from my bladder plus the baby was just hurting my back by pressing on a nerve. 
Otherwise, I'm feeling really good. I was starting to have a little bit of pain in my right foot after doing my dance class. Even though I've been avoiding jumping, I think even my little hops on my foot were just too much for it to take. So, I took it easy and did the elliptical today. Everything is back to normal again. 
The only challenge I'm having is my son. lol He is just being a handful these days. In fact, I'm going to have to go deal with him now as he is just completely ignoring me.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I've bought a couple of bottles and am also hoping to build up a stash. 

Dini I'm so glad your glucose levels are all good. I hope the dandelion tea helps. 

Amelie no unfortunately they won't let me do a natural breech birth here. The high risk consultant I'm seeing is the only person who has any experience with them and he doesn't do deliveries anymore. He said it seems to be becoming a lost skill. I really like the doctor who will be doing the delivery but she did say she won't consider a natural breech birth so I'm OK with that. I also think baby is currently feet first because I can feel the kicks in my lady parts! It's a very weird feeling. 

I slept so badly last night! I think I was awake about every hour. I hate it because it makes me so demotivated for the day. And I have a lot to do! I have friends coming to stay on Sunday night and currently ALL the baby clothes are spread out on the sleeper couch.


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: Glad your glucose numbers are looking good! I hope putting the vertebrae back keeps you painfree. It's a relief that they could pinpoint what was causing it.

Rebecca: I think it's awesome that you are still able to go to the gym! It must be doing loads for your energy levels! :happydance:

Amelie: Wow I had no idea that it is possible to have a vaginal breech delivery in the UK. I thought they just c section. They don't do vaginal breech deliveries here anymore. I don't know when they stopped doing them, but my mom had 2 breech deliveries. The first was me and the other was my 15 year old brother...so they were still doing them 15 years ago. 

Bean: I'm so sorry that you didn't sleep well. I hope you can catch a power nap here or there and recharge!

Officially 32 weeks today. It's weird as I felt like I were 32 weeks already for a while now. At the same time I can't believe I'm already in the 8th month. I feel like it was just August when DD turned 8 months and I just found out we were expecting. DD of course changed a lot in this time period from being mostly immobile (she didn't crawl till after 8 months) to being very active (she started properly walking a few weeks ago).

As for the bottles, I guess I will see what I can find and go from there. I'm scared that if I put it in mind that I want to pump I won't work that hard on the latch and will end up exclusively pumping...then just formula feeding. Especially since I've decided that this time I won't put as much pressure on myself if things don't work out. 

But who knows...I may end up with a champion feeder who latches well and has no issues with aesthetics.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I looked at my ticker..49 days to go? Oh geez. That just feels like nothing! And I don't know why but for some reason thinking of it in terms of 7 weeks seems a lot longer even though it's the exact same amount of time!

Also, if I think the baby will come a few days after week 38, that means I've got more like 5 weeks to go and that feels like A LOT less than 7 weeks even though it's only a 2 week difference.

How weird things can feel! :)


----------



## counting

6.5 weeks left for me. Somehow that feels years shorter than 7 weeks, haha.


----------



## Christina86

I am having a massive craving for ranch dip and cucumbers. I have both but I am too lazy to actually get up and go cut up the cucumbers. I keep telling myself "put your feet on the floor, stand up and go" ... and nothing happens :haha:

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## MrsA22

Christina86 said:


> I think we finally found our travel system!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Graco-FastAc...8&refRID=1MT14GWFK23H78S9ES77#customerReviews
> 
> 
> Now we just need to find the crib. We found one that we both really really really really like but it's sold through Ikea. The closest Ikea to us is in Colorado. It's a 6hr drive or a $300 delivery. That's out :haha: Especially since the crib is only $119! :haha:

Thats the system we bought!


----------



## Dini

MrsA good to see you!!

Rebecca, I absolutely hate when my computer does that! And I also count weeks like that. Gosh less than 50 days already? I just realized we have 59 days and that seems way shorter than just over 8 weeks. 

Perplexed, I feel like you do, I don't want to put too much pressure on myself but want to do what's best. I think 4-6 weeks introducing a bottle is not a bad thing at all and we just do what we can. 

Bean I hope you get better sleep tonight. 

Am, I got slightly better sleep last night. I bought new wrist splints that helped some and after the adjustment of my neck and back it made it easier to sleep and my shoulder felt pretty good till the end of the day now it really hurts but I'm heading to bed so hopefully it feels better tomorrow. It's even hard to carry my purse. May just carry my wallet most of the time now.


----------



## counting

Finished packing Reed's hospital bag! I packed:

-12 newborn prefolds
-2 newborn diaper covers
-Cloth wipes
-small wet bag
-Liveclean non petroleum jelly
-Liveclean baby wash
-2 washcloths
-stretchy wrap
-belly band for kangaroo care
-1 receiving blanket
- knit blanket
-3 newborn onesies
-2 newborn sleepers
-1 pair newborn pants
-2 pairs teeny socks

I'll also be including a knit sweater and hat set as his take home outfit, however my mom is still in the process of getting it finished. Anything I've overlooked?


----------



## Perplexed

Counting I packed 8 of everything, sleep suits, vests & swaddles. Then I have one more outfit for going home, and 2 little hats. I don't need socks as all clothes I'm bringing has feet. Put in some dummies but I haven't cleaned them yet and I dunno if we'll need them. No toiletries or blanket yet (swaddle blankets are too light).


----------



## stripeycat5

I am sooo happy have been to see the midwife and I am clear to have bubba at my local mlw &#9786;&#65039;. This is only 10 miles away from home not 40 like the dgh and is where DH was born so fingers crossed everything stays ok til then! I thought my midwife would have been a bit wary as it was her that mentioned a dgh birth when I first let them know I was pregnant again. But she said that as the consultant said it was ok it is absolutely fine for me to go ahead with what I wanted. DH is also happy with this as he was quite worried about me being so far away from dgh. So plan atm is to try a waterbirth which I am excited about - just to be in control and not be stuck in bed wired up really appeals to me. (Until d-day and I will be screaming that I want an epidural lol &#128521;). 

Off to Center parcs tomorrow for a few days in Sherwood Forest - can't wait for a bit of family time. It will be the last break as a 3 person family eek!!

Hope everyone is ok oh and whoop whoop 32 weeks today!&#128515; x


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is staying warm if your temperatures are as cold as ours! -15 F here tonight, brrrrr! 

I had a growth ultrasound today and everything is looking good with baby girl except for the possibility of having a little too much fluid. OB said I'm still considered to be in the normal range, but it is the high end of normal and so we will need to keep an eye on it. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks. He said it's nothing for me to worry about right now, but of course that's easier said than done when you're told something could be a little off. Anyone else had this? 

She's also measuring pretty big and is growing in the 92nd percentile. They estimated her weight to be between 5.5-6 lbs at this point. OB said that's something to watch too, but DS wasn't exactly a small baby, either (8 lbs 8 oz). I know ultrasounds can be off on weight but they were pretty accurate when estimating DS.


----------



## sharnw

Happy 32 weeks stripeycat :)

Wow nice size wanting :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wanting - have you had a GTT - high fluid levels and big babies are both signs of GD.

I have GD, never had big babies but I do always have top end fluid levels. I am actually starting to think it is just how I carry my babies and not GD related as my sugar is well controlled and my baby is small with a tiny tummy measurement!

With the fluid did they just measure the deepest pool or did they calculate the total amount? If they just measured the deepest pool then the position of the baby can make it way off.

If it becomes excessive there isn't much that can be done, rest is the best thing for it (easier said than done)


----------



## Perplexed

Happy 32 weeks stripeycat!

Wanting: I second the gestational diabetes issue. A friend of mine had high amniotic fluid levels later in her pregnancy, despite having her gtt earlier on and passing. I guess she developed it later on.


----------



## wanting2010

Amelie and Perplexed, I have been wondering about the GD thing as well. I did have a GTT done around 28 weeks. My number was 3 points above the cut off (I had the exact same number with DS as well) but my OB said they use the lower cut off 130 instead of 140 and so I didn't need to do the longer test. I was wondering if they will have me do the 3 hour GTT if my next scan does show excess fluid.

Amelie, they measured in 4 different areas. Is that the more accurate way to do it?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

That is the more accurate way.

I know Northern only failed her GTT failed her GTT by a tiny amount but now definitely has GD.

I didn't develop GD with DD1 until 32+ weeks.

I'd follow that up with your doctor x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Stripeycat- I am so glad that your most recent appointment went well. I hope your water birth works out for you! I will be excited to know how it turns out come April. :)

Wanting- I know ultrasound measurements aren't always exact. It was off with my son at the end of that pregnancy by almost a whole pound. So, it's possible that your little girl really isn't in the 95th percentile. Since you were just above the cutoff, though, I am surprised that they didn't test again to make sure. Hopefully things will go well at your next scan, though, and your fluid levels will not look high.

AFM- I've been doing inversions off of my couch to try to get Holly into the ideal position. I think it's working because I'm pretty sure she is posterior now instead of anterior. I'm going to request that my midwife check for me at my next appointment because I really want to know how she is positioned. 
We have also decided on the middle name of Amber for sure. I was pretty sure that was going to be it, but my husband took his time deciding that was the name. Now we are both sure of it. He doesn't want me telling his family, though. I guess he'll tell them when he's ready. So, I won't be announcing anything publicly to my other friends and family until she is born. I texted my mom, sister, and a few other friends to tell them because I know some people have been itching to know her middle name. :)
I'm also getting her hospital bag packed now after a scare yesterday that turned out to be a muscle spasm in my belly. It was really nothing, but it just got me into "get ready" mode. So I've been completely nesting since then and want to be sure both of our hospital bags are packed! I was getting the diapers out and OMG they are so TINY! It's hard to believe how small she will be even as a full-sized newborn.


----------



## northern_me

I don't want to be the person who thinks something is happening at 35 weeks because I'm sure absolutely nothing productive is actually happening, but I am SO crampy. I went to sleep for an hour to see if it would to away and it's still going on. It's like a big band of sickly period cramps going around my belly and back. Blah. I'm so grumpy.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

:hugs: I got majorly crampy from 36 weeks with DD2, I think it is a good sign of cervix ripening! Cramps suck though.

I might need to start doing inversions and what not soon. I have a scan next Wednesday and if baby is breech or transverse I want to try and actively encourage her the right way. She is a small baby in a lake of fluid, I think that is the issue...

I do not want to have to have worked so hard at this GD thing and then need a c section due to baby being transverse or a mad type of breech. My hospital would let me try a natural birth with a frank breech baby though.


----------



## wanting2010

Thank you all for your thoughts, I will definitely be bringing up these concerns with my OB. In the meantime, I will see if I can get my hands on a glucometer and see what kind of number I get. 

Northern when I went into labor with DS it started off as period cramps that went around from my front to back. Could be something! It took all day to progress into regular contractions- I went from waking up at 3am with cramping and finally got to the hospital at 10pm.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Northern- I don't have personal experience to go off of as far as period pains being the beginning of labor since my water breaking essentially started my labor last time. But I would think if they are continuing on, it might warrant a call to just ask them what it could be.
Keep us posted on how you're doing!


----------



## Beanonorder

Northern I was going to say my labour started with period like cramps. Hopefully its all signs of progression towards your VBAC! Especially as you've dropped so much.

Rebecca how long do you do the inversions for? And how often? I haven't done the off the couch ones. The doctor told me to do one which I start off on my hands and knees and then drop my arms and have my bum in the air (yes I feel ridiculous!). He told me to do it for 15 minutes, three times a day. I've yet to manage it three times a day. A two year old just doesn't understand what I'm doing and need to stay there! Generally she ends up hitting me on the head or trying to climb onto me!! 

I'm still struggling with drinking enough water. Its really frustrating me. I have even tried to just focus on drinking enough liquid but even then I hardly ever get enough in. I'm just not thirsty enough to remind myself to go and drink.


----------



## Scottish

Northern how are you doing now? My labour with my daughter (I wasn't induced with her) started with period cramps and as I said to you on fb group when you mentioned you had that groggy periody feeling I also had that after my sweep then when I was induced with my son the next day after sweep I had dilated 1-2 cm so i reckon things are progressing. Good luck!


----------



## northern_me

Thanks ladies. Still having the period feeling on and off. I'm not going to call about it because if I go in labour on my own I just plan to labour at home for as long as I can to avoid them putting me on a timeline for a c-section. The doctor said on Wednesday that they wouldn't stop me if I went in labour now so I'm just going to ride this out, whatever this is. With my luck I'll go in at 38 weeks to be checked and I'll be 0% effaced and not dilated and won't be favourable for the foley induction.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- The spinning babies website said to do the couch inversion for 3 breaths. I try to do it at least 3 times a day. The length of time I do it for depends on how I'm feeling. Sometimes, I'll just do it for 3 breaths and other times, I hold it as long as I can until I'm uncomfortable. Since I'm supporting my weight on my arms, I usually don't hold it for more than a minute at a time.
If my son is awake when I do one, he gets into the downward dog position and says he has to get his baby into position too. :) It's cute! I could imagine a little one would think you are getting down onto the floor to play. What you're describing sounds like downward puppy in yoga. I'll attach a picture to see if that's what your doctor said to do. I could also try that if that's what it is. I've done it a couple of times in yoga as a modification for another pose. I don't know if I'd have the time or the patience to hold it for 15 minutes, though.

Northern- I can understand why you wouldn't want to call. That makes complete sense! Are you doing any better today or just the same?
 



Attached Files:







extended-puppy-pose.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## northern_me

So I've literally been on my feet all day. Just decided to have a check and see if I could tell if anything is happening. I'm not a professional but my cervix feels pretty soft to me. It's still super far back though. When I checked there was a slight amount of brownish tinged discharge. Appt with OB again on Tuesday so I hope she checks me to figure this out. I'm okay with not going into labour on my own but I will be super pleased if it all works out that I'm good for my VBAC.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca is kind of like that except arms crossed and resting on your elbows and fore arms. I'm going to try do the inversions today. 

Northern it all sounds very promising for you!


----------



## Dini

Hi girls! I've been reading but just too tired and still having such a hard time with my hands that typing is pretty difficult some days. 

Northern it all sounds promising! I hope you get good news Tuesday if nothing else happens in the mean time.

Counting, what did you use for your cloth wipes? I registered for a bunch of cheap wash cloths and am hoping to make some for at home use. 

I wish I had a clue what position baby is in and some days I'm sure it's head down with all the pressure and cervix pain I get but I truly have no clue and there is still too much fat over my bump to feel anything. 

I am so tired of whining about this carpal tunnel but it just keeps getting worse. I had a good day earlier in the week but friday was so bad I did nothing and iced my hands all day. Today I'm getting the tailbone and pelvis pain especially when getting up from a sitting position. 

On a good note,DH's family bought us the crib and matching changing table as well as the mattress and changing pad! And I bought the travel system with the trade in coupon and turned out there was a price drop so I saved $100 and got it for $229! It's so cute! I love the color. As soon as these ridiculous negative temps and stupid snow storms are done I'll install it I think just to have it there.


----------



## Dini

Oh and 32 weeks today!


----------



## Eidson23

Dini- my wife has gotten carpel tunnel with her pregnancy...and it severely helped when she took her rings off. She wears her wedding bands on a necklace and took another ring she usually wears just completely off. Just a thought! She still feels it sometimes but it's not nearly as bad as before she took her rings off...


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: the brown discharge sounds like maybe things are starting! I dunno about the cervix as I'm too squeamish that I never check it for fertility reasons like many other ladies do. I hope you get good news on Tuesday!

Dini: happy 32 weeks! I'm sorry your carpal tunnel. It's so exciting that you have all the major things for the baby now! 

These days I feel like my bump has gotten so big that I can't breathe at times. It hasn't been too bad. I think I need to drink more water as I've been cramping a bit in my pelvis and lower back. I think baby is head down, I'd be so surprised if he weren't as I'm sure those are his feet that shuffle and stretch into the top of my bump. But I'm curious which way he's facing! One a side note, I find some of the lower movements; ie when his hands go into my hips, very very ticklish! Has anyone felt like their baby's movements makes them ticklish?


----------



## maggz

perplexed I think I know what you mean about the lower ticklish feeling! It's weird, huh!

Dini hope you feel better, so glad you got such a great deal on the travel system :D 

northern that all sounds very favorable, hope it continues in the right direction. 

Today was our baby shower at MIL's. It was great but ended pretty badly with DH's cousin almost assaulting me. DH also drank too much and is currently passed out. So that's kind of overshadowing the great day we had. His dad took pics on our camera though so I'm gonna look at them and hope to pick my spirits up a little...


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz that's shocking! I'm sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## counting

Perplexed- I only used 2 onesies in hospital with my first! Then when we got readmitted for jaundice, we used 1 pair of sleepers and the take home sweater and hat. I figured I'd pack light this time!


Dini- I use baby washcloths, I had 60ish given to me when my oldest was born!, as well as I cut up a few old flannel receiving blankets in squares, which work great. I only ever use plain water with the wipes, no wipes mixture. I find it super gentle. I just wet before diaper changes, and if we are going out, I pre-moisten a few and carry them in a small disposable wipes container, they come out of the dispenser part just as well as disposable wipes!

Also- 34 weeks today!!! Lost my mucous plug yesterday morning. Though I lost it at 35 weeks with my first son and it didn't mean anything, so not too worried.


----------



## Christina86

Eek! 31 weeks today. Down to single digit weeks. 

I read some posts but am on my phone so I'll respond later. I'm actually going to attempt toget some more sleep!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- That is horrible! Were they all drinking or something? I'm glad that it was a nice shower up until that point and I hope the pictures were able to help you! :hugs:

Eidson reminded me of something with the comment about taking rings off for carpal tunnel.
I found this out the hard way with my last pregnancy, so I figured I'd share. I'd suggest taking all rings off and securing them somewhere safe before you even go to the hospital. I can't remember exactly when it happened anymore, but sometime during my labor with my son at the hospital, my fingers started to swell up and my rings were cutting off my circulation. Luckily, with a lot of soap, we were able to slip them off. They were about to have to cut them off! This time, when I feel like I'm going to go into labor, I'm going to put my rings in a jewelry box until after I've come home from the hospital.

Perplexed- Yes, I have been able to feel this baby's hands for sure and it does tickle! And when I think she turned from anterior to posterior, it was very painful! That's why I'm pretty sure she turned in addition to the feeling of the movements changing. Also, I have a hard time breathing too! 

Counting- Happy 34 weeks! I also lost my plug early last time...like 3 weeks before actually going into labor. 

Christina- Happy 31 weeks!

Dini- Happy 32 weeks! :) I hope you can find relief for your carpal tunnel. Congratulations on the purchases from your in-laws! How sweet of them. :) Also glad you got a good discount on the travel system. $100 is excellent!


----------



## maggz

Turns out FIL is a horrible photographer :haha: I'm kinda over it now but it would've been nice to have at least one good pic of me and DH. I really wanted a pic in my outfit as well. 
We decided to use the gift cards we got to get cloth diapers, any recommendations for brands/types? 

Rebecca no not everyone was drunk but this particular cousin gets very aggressive when she drinks, which is almost funny cause she's so tiny and could never win a fight. It's sad really though, a grown woman who has 3 teenage children acting like that. I could've taken her down lol pregnant or not pregnant ;) But I'm not exactly the fighting type haha! 

Sorry ladies that are having pains like carpal tunnel that must really suck. I feel so fortunate that there have been no major issues. I feel bad complaining about my minor (well sometimes it doesn't feel minor lol) PGP. 

Happy new week to everyone progressing! Can you guys believe we might have our first "April" Bunny in a few short weeks?! 

I really feel the need to start organizing this little man's clothes. Ahh!


----------



## Christina86

I just woke up and need a nap already lol. 

I have stuff everywhere. My parents and husband teamed up with a former co worker and a classmate and threw a surprise baby shower. Yep. I got home yesterday to tons of people in the house! lol. It looks like a mini tornado went through my living room and spit out baby stuff. Haha. 

My dad and husband are painting the nursery today also!


----------



## Dini

Northern, how are you??

Eidson, thanks for the tip. I have stopped wearing them at night for sure, and I decided not to wear them today as well. I may have to stop all together soon ;(

Maggz, I'm so sorry to hear about the problems at your shower, that's just terrible. I hope you got some good stuff though and have some good memories to focus on.

I'm getting that PGP myself but not too bad, just noticing that after being on my feet a few hours when I get up I get pretty bad pain in my tailbone and lower back and I waddle for a few minutes lol. 

Also my ankles and legs were so swollen yesterday they have never been that bad, I even checked my BP at work and it was perfect, I guess I'm just one of those unlucky people. I have no choice but to be on them at work so I will just have to deal. I'm going to get some compression stockings for work I think.

So has anyone ever had their urine come up positive for ketones? I got online to see my results like I always do and it showed moderate ketones. No glucose or protein but just ketones. I know it's not related to my blood sugars as I was cleared for GD and have still randomly checked them and they are great. I think maybe I was just dehydrated. The office hasn't called about it so I guess I shouldn't worry. I've been trying really hard to drink more water, most days I do well but at work it can be really hard as I'm all over the hospital all day long.


----------



## northern_me

I'm good! I think I severely overdid it over the weekend. 

No leaking and only scattered cramping.


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini I tested positive for ketones a while back. The doctor asked when last I'd eaten and it had been a while. So he wasn't too concerned. Haven't had them again. 

Northern glad you are doing OK. 

Christina that was awesome about your shower. 

Maggz sorry yours didn't end well but I hope you got some nice stuff! 

I'm on the way to a birthday party. I think this is the last long trip I take with dd. Thankfully dh is with us for the longest past of the trip but it's just too much for me now.


----------



## mcwhmm

Northern- I posted a thread a few weeks ago ranting on about pain (lol) and Beanonorder mentioned that you had gone to a chiro for pain? Did this help your pain at all in your pelvic area? I have never been to a chiropractor and going so late in pregnancy really scares me!


----------



## northern_me

Yep! My SI joint was out and restricted. I was terrified but more terrified that something in my hip/pelvic area was just going to snap one day trying to turn over in bed or walk so I sucked it up and went. It was scary the first time but totally fine and really helpful. I need to go back again now as it's getting bad again.


----------



## mcwhmm

northern_me said:


> Yep! My SI joint was out and restricted. I was terrified but more terrified that something in my hip/pelvic area was just going to snap one day trying to turn over in bed or walk so I sucked it up and went. It was scary the first time but totally fine and really helpful. I need to go back again now as it's getting bad again.

That's one of my issues too is the turning over in bed. Even things such as standing from a sitting position or just sitting in general can have me in tears though! When I do stand up, I have to stand for a while before I can start walking and when I do walk, I walk like I'm about 99 years old :haha: I'm currently trying to find a comfortable position to do my paperwork for my job, but I have yet to find one as my back and pelvic bones are both screaming at me!


----------



## Perplexed

Dh is learning this type of "massage" that can be self administered using some tools. He says it helps with some of his leg pains. He applied some of these methods to me for a few nights in a row a few weeks back when I had hip pains and the pains haven't come back since! The massage itself is painful imo and I dunno for sure if my pains went away bc of the massage or not but I don't mind trying again if they return!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- Sorry your FIL isn't a very good photographer. My mom isn't a very good one either. I had really worked hard on looking nice for my baby shower, and I thought I'd have some great pictures after my mom took them. I ended up looking blurry or horrible in all of her photos. And she was the only one who got up close enough to take what would have been really clear pictures.
My MIL and SIL both took a ton of photos, but they were really far away trying to not get in the way of anyone else when they were taking pictures. So, I was definitely disappointed. Anyway, it is frustrating!

Beanonorder- I hope your trip goes well! Glad to hear your husband will be able to help out with it. I hope the birthday party is fun!

Dini- Glad to hear that your BP is just fine despite the swelling! I can understand that it would be pretty hard for you to stay off your feet with the job you have. Hope the swelling can go down some.

Northern- I'm glad to hear that things slowed down for you. I know you weren't ready for her to come just yet (and I understand that). 37 weeks isn't too much further away. Hopefully, she'll stay put until then at the minimum. :)

I have to say I've been feeling pretty great this pregnancy. I kept waiting to see if my exercise and healthy eating really were making me feel better. I think I can safely say it has now as I'm getting ready to be a full 34 weeks tomorrow! All day long, I feel so much better than last pregnancy. I feel like I can do so much more.
But I do have a few things that are driving me CRAZY! Holly won't stay head down! I am doing these inversions off of the couch, and I can feel her go in that direction for a little bit, and then she'll pop back out and go transverse. I know it's still early, but it's just aggravating me. Also, I'm done with this lower back pain I'm having at night. I discovered recently that it is directly connected to how full my bladder is. If I have an empty bladder, I have no back pain. So, I guess lying down causes my bladder to put pressure on my lower back. No form of positioning myself will make it stop. I have to get up, pee, and then get back in bed and it's gone. But I'm seriously over it. And it seems that the further along I am, the more my bladder fills up repeatedly throughout the night. 
I just needed to get that out! Otherwise, I'm feeling just fine. So, I should probably just be thankful about that.


----------



## Dini

Mcwhmm, i started seeing the chiropractor at 28 weeks and despite all my other issues it has helped a lot with my hip pain. My SI joint was also out and she fixed it and that has helped. I also had ribs out of place and fixing those helped my back. I'm starting to have those same pains when standing from a sitting position and walking and hoping that she can help with that when I see her on Thursday. I highly recommend seeing one! I also read that seeing a chiropractor during pregnancy can help with labor and turning the baby if it insists on being breech.


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca I am so jealous of how active you've been! I stayed in aquazumba for first tri but once my SI issues kicked in it was just intolerable. I'm craving a ridiculously good cardio session.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I'm also jealous about how active you have been! I did try but I unfortunately let everything else going on just get in the way. And then when I did get my mind right with swimming the stupid gym closed the pool! It opens again next week and I'll look at going back again. 

The party was good yesterday. Dd had loads of fun. I had a serious pregnancy brain moment though. 
I was helping my friend get things ready so dh parked the pram outside the apartment and brought out stuff inside. When it came time to leave I could find the nappy bag but couldn't find my bag anywhere. We spent ages looking for it (and we had been trying to leave early!) and I was getting so upset because both mine and dds passports were in it plus my work USB and my kindle and all my bank cards! Eventually my friend and dh said we must go so I can check at home and she would check the apartment when all the guests had left. I was so adamant I'd taken it with me. But I got home to find it sitting on the couch when I got home!


----------



## maggz

Phew that must have been a relief bean! I would've been so stressed losing all that stuff!!! Glad you had fun at the party :) 

mcwhmm sounds like you should definitely get to a chiro! :) 

Rebecca that's pretty crazy that your bladder puts pressure on your back like that. And annoying. But I must say I wish I was active like you have been. I have no reason, just haven't been. 

I have a question for you ladies that have pain in your pelvic bone... when you say pelvic bone do you mean like way down in your groin almost where the vagina is? Don't know how to describe it exactly... Cause I was at work today and that area started hurting so bad when I was walking, I was wondering if it's an extension of the PGP? It already leads down to my buttocks and sometimes down into my thighs, which I know is PGP, so I was wondering if that is a part of it too?

We're going to the first of two hospitals for a tour in an hour. This one is just down the street, like 5 minutes away from our house. I'm pretty excited :) 

Oh, I did post it in the fb group but we got some bad news today... DH will be going out to sea a couple of days before my due date and they're supposed to be out for 2-3 weeks. So it's almost guaranteed that he will miss a part if not the whole birthing process. They will give me an emergency email address, from what I can understand, so I can let him know when I go into labor, and they will medivac him off the ship. That's not a huge comfort though as we have no idea where the ship will be, and I also don't know if they'll actually fly him to the hospital or just to base and then he would have to drive back. 
I'm still hoping they'll change their plans (which they do all the time, but it's more unlikely the closer it gets) or that something on the ship breaks so they can't go! 
And IF he still has to go, that means I need someone to at least drive me to the hospital and even stay with me there. I know MIL would be happy to, and his cousin's wife probably too, and then I have one semi-close friend that I could ask. But I don't WANT any of them there... I thought about the hypnobirthing instructor who is also a doula, but I'm just not sure we can afford it. I'm so torn... :/


----------



## mcwhmm

maggz, I'm definitely looking into it! :) 

When I say that I have pain in my pelvic area, I mean that it's down like in my vagina, but not in my vagina if that makes any sense. Lol. The best way I know how to describe it is that I feel like I'm doing the splits constantly and at some points I feel like baby girl is just going to fall out.

I felt like I am 99 years old tonight! After working 8-5 today I was just absolutely pooped by the time I got DD home from daycare. Then I decided to take an early shower because I knew once I sat down, I was not going to get up. I got in the shower and was in so much pain that I had tears because it hurt so bad to stand! Then when I was trying to dry off and everything I'm not sure if it was BH contractions that I was having or what, but then I laid down and my heart started pounding and I was out of breath! Oh the joys...


----------



## maggz

Yeah that's what it felt like. Kinda like intense pressure right there in that area... cervix/vagina/pubic bone? Lol... But yeah didn't feel good! 

Oh gosh that sounds awful. :hugs:


----------



## mcwhmm

Yeah. It's a hard thing to explain. Lol.. I never quite feel like I can explain it :p

I'm also sorry to hear about DH. That sucks :( Fingers crossed that something changes!


----------



## northern_me

It's your public symphysis!


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies how is everyone doing?

Maggz I totally get where you are coming from with the pain
moving around but is def mostly in the foo foo area!! Weirdly I have been suffering quite a bit with it but went on a bicycle for the first time since I was about 17 (am 29 this year &#128542;) and it was a little
painful to begin with but has been fine ever since! No walking like an octogenarian and no pain. Also managed to dtd last night which I have been avoiding for a week or so cos I thought it would be really uncomfortable. That sucks about your OH being at sea around your due date - could you be induced so that he could be around and not miss it?(not the best option I know and I am a full advocate for letting everything go naturally but it would be horrible for him to miss it &#128542;)

Bean - I am constantly losing my handbag/phone/changing
bag. Am convinced I know where it is and then find it somewhere really random!! I would def blame baby brain!

Mcwhmm - I know where you are coming from with the tiredness. I also work 8-5 three days a week and if DS is in nursery that is 20 miles there and back to pick him up. By the time I get home am exhausted! Thank god I only have 3 weeks left to work. Bollocks to the housework I say - my evenings are spent on the couch and sometime when DS has gone to bed and I have had a bath I don't bother going back downstairs &#128513;.

We had a fab time at Center Parcs - it is log cabins in the forest. No cars are allowed apart from unloading when you arrive and packing up when you leave. So letting DS run around was great. We hired some bikes as well and as previously mentioned have not been on for years! DH was v.worried about me falling off but it came back to me slowly and but the end of the ride I had it sussed again! There was a massive pool in the middle of the resort with cafes and restaurants as well. The facilities for toddlers are excellent and the log cabin we stayed in was very well equipped. We will def be going back &#128522;. (Two bedrooms next time though as not enough room for two cots lol!). It was so nice to get away for the weekend as a family without any other distractions. Another few weeks at work and then I am done - it is so scary how quickly it has gone! Roll on April &#128525;


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thanks, everyone! I do feel fortunate to be able to still be exercising. I wish I had done it last pregnancy. I had no reason not to. I just didn't. But it's really hilarious to see reactions I get when I go now! The further along I get, the more reactions I get from people. Plus, I'm always the only (visibly) pregnant woman at the gym. There was one other girl in my dance class who I thought for sure was pregnant, but then I found out that she just had a baby when she was in the child care picking up a newborn. Several people are super encouraging, but there are also quite a few who just have to make me feel like something is wrong with me for being there. Or a few people act like my water is going to break all over the place there and they try to steer clear of me. It makes me feel really annoyed. I have had to tell many people there who tell me they are surprised I haven't had my baby yet that I still have at least another month to go. But out of the encouragers, there was another lady in my dance class who has 5 kids and said she ran a half marathon during her last pregnancy and said she exercised up until she gave birth. I am not even doing nearly that much.

Beanonorder- I'm glad that you had a good time at the party. That pregnancy brain moment is funny! Glad you "found" your purse, though, and that it wasn't really lost!

I had a pregnancy brain moment also last night. I almost put buttpaste on my son's toothbrush. The only thing that stopped me was not even noticing that I was holding the wrong tube but actually looking at the stuff coming out and thinking, "What's wrong with this toothpaste?" :dohh:

Maggz- I am so sorry to hear about your husband having to go out to sea right around your due date! :hugs: That's a pain. I hope you have plenty of others around to support and help you during that time.

Stripeycat- That sounds like a lovely getaway! I'm glad it was a good time for your family. :)

I have such bad pregnancy brain right now. My thoughts are so scattered! I typed up all of this and then just called my mother. I forgot to actually hit "submit reply." Then I opened my computer after getting off the phone to see it was just sitting there typed. This time, I copied it before I lost the text and pasted it again. lol


----------



## mcwhmm

Stripeycat- that sounds like an awesome place to visit! I wish we had time to get away for the weekend but we are busy every weekend from now until baby time! Which scares me! Lol

I had a terrible pregnancy brain moment last night! I opened the patio door to let my dog out last night and he wanders around, does his business and comes back in. Well I got my stuff ready for bed and went to bed and didn't think anything because my dog was in my room and I was exhausted (DH works third too so I'm alone with my pregnancy brain:p) anyways, I went to bed and then I woke up about 3am to pee of coarse (like clockwork) and when I went back to bed I heard something repeatedly hitting the wall. I thought at first maybe it was the freezer making ice, but it didn't stop. I got up and checked on DD who was passed out in her bed and then went and looked around to find the source of the noise only to find out that I left the patio door WIDE open and the noise I was hearing was the blinds hitting the wall/door because of the wind!! I couldn't believe it! Then I had to look around the rest of the house to put my mind at ease before I could go back to sleep!!


----------



## northern_me

See, if I did that I would immediately get hysterical and be concerned that a) someone broke in, or b) an animal was in my house


----------



## mcwhmm

Oh trust me! I was freaking out looking in ridiculous places like cupboards, under the bed and everything! Plus I was blowing up DHs phone who calmed me down a bit and reminded me that if someone was in the house then our dog would have been going crazy. Instead our dog was looking at me like k was crazy lol. I then laid down on the couch and was awake for about an hour and a half before I fell back asleep just in time for my alarm to go off!


----------



## wanting2010

Maggz, I'm sorry to hear that your DH will be going out to sea so close to your due date! I hope he won't miss any of your labor and delivery! 

Mcwhmm, I would have freaked myself out if that had happened to me! Probably would have called my dad and got him to come check things out lol. 

For you ladies with GD, I checked my blood sugar today 2 hours after my lunch and my number was 139. From what I've read it should have been under 120 at that point? My lunch was a small bowl of vegetable soup, broccoli, brussel sprouts, and then I had a small piece of cake. I could have done without the cake for sure, but figured it wouldn't hurt since the rest of my lunch wasn't very carb heavy. Do you think it's reason for concern?


----------



## northern_me

I wouldn't go off just one number, but yes, that is certainly a high reading. 

Keep checking. Try a 1hr reading after eating bread or pasta and see how you react. I'm assuming you're in the States? I don't know why it's common to do 1hr readings here and 2hr readings there. You need to keep an eye on your 1hr spike.


----------



## wanting2010

I'll try to do a one hour tomorrow. I intended to do one hour today but I was at work and got busy. Thank you, northern! I don't have a glucometer at home but I work 5 out of the next 6 days so I'll try to check it at varying times (I work 12 hour shifts and end up eating all meals there) so I can have an idea of what to tell my OB at my appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## northern_me

It should be under 140 for a 1hr reading! Good luck!

I am going through this phase where I just want to eat everything but I'm getting spontaneous cravings instead of week long cravings. Pickles have been up there for me, and I'm in desperate need of a particular kind of icecream, but all I want tonight is apples. I adjusted my insulin so I could have one and now I want more. I feel like I'm just going to go insane if I don't eat another apple. I think maybe it is fruit deprivation from this dumb GD.

Pregnancy makes you weird.


----------



## Dini

Wanting they wanted my 2hr to be under 120 but I agree with northern I wouldn't go off one number. I found when I was checking mine for two weeks that my highest numbers would be after meals that didn't pair a good protein with my carbs. My highest was 120 but the majority were around 80-90. I'd check it again a time or two. Don't you just hate 12 hour shifts right now? I'm so over them now, and being on my feet is exhausting!

Bean I'm so glad you found your bag!

Stripey I think your trip sounds wonderful! I'm so glad you had a good time. 

For some reason I actually got some sleep last night, about 5.5 hours which is 1-2 more than usually these days and it made such a difference! I felt almost human today at work. Had a few times where I couldn't stand up straight though because LO was playing with my cervix. Ugh that hurts!


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: I'm sorry about your bad news. My husband also might not be around at my due date and I'm really worried about getting to the hospital and being alone there. My mom will be watching my daughter so she won't be able to come. 

Mcwhmm: I definitely have days I feel very old. Hope you feel better! Like northern I would also be hysterical if I'd left the door open! 

Stripeycat: I'm happy to hear you had a nice time!

Rebecca: it's awesome that you're still exercising! I wish I had kept up with my exercise but I got too lazy. It's funny about your pregnancy brain, I've had many moments like that! I often leave posts unposted as well.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm glad you got some sleep Dini! 

These days my anxiety levels are high and I have intrusive thoughts during the day and they also come if I happen to wake up at night. I know exactly what triggered my anxiety but can't undo it. It's starting to spill over to my dreams so even if I get a few hours of sleep at a time I wake up feeling upset because of a dream. 

Will probably mention it to my ob when I see her in a few days.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'd look at your 1hr spike Wanting, that number seems high though.

Just try with a normal balanced meal with carbs, protein and veg. GD at the end of the day is when you can't get a normal number when you eat just 'normally'.


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep Dini!
> 
> These days my anxiety levels are high and I have intrusive thoughts during the day and they also come if I happen to wake up at night. I know exactly what triggered my anxiety but can't undo it. It's starting to spill over to my dreams so even if I get a few hours of sleep at a time I wake up feeling upset because of a dream.
> 
> Will probably mention it to my ob when I see her in a few days.

Get it checked. I'm glad I'm not the only one dealing with this. I kind of stopped talking about it but my anxiety this pregnancy has been insane. Intrusive thoughts have basically run this whole thing.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed sorry about the anxiety. And Northern too! I can imagine how it takes over! 
A friend on Facebook posted this very disturbing video. The reason she posted it was to advise people that if you're going to hire a nanny (especially back home) to put cameras up around your house so you know your kids are being treated well. I won't describe the video but basically it was some really bad abuse to a young girl by the nanny. I stupidly watched it and it's still haunting me three days later. And it makes me cry every time I think about it. I just can't get it out of my head... 

Currently I'm trying to get dd to go to sleep. Last night took two hours. Tonight I've been at it for an hour already. I thought I had to her sleep sorted out and now it seems to have gone to crap again. Right in time for me to go back to work.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Glad you got sleep last night! You poor thing--it sounds like you never get much sleep.

Perplexed- Sorry to hear about your anxiety. :hugs: I hope that your doctor can help if you bring it up at your next appointment!

Beanonorder- My son (who is a great sleeper) went through a sleep regression at around 2. I hope your daughters starts sleeping well again soon!

Is anyone else having a bunch of new hairs growing in and causing fly-aways? I can't stand it. The only thing that keeps them under control is some hairspray. But I can't stand the smell of hairspray right now. 

I've also been nesting like crazy lately! This apartment is going to be extremely clean by the end of next month. It's hard to believe that the last full month of this pregnancy is just a few days away! For me, even when I'm not pregnant, February just always seems to drag on and on despite being the shortest month. I looked at the calendar today and thought, "Finally! February is almost over!" I don't even know why I want February to be gone. I'm still not ready for this baby yet. But I'm kind of excited about entering that last full month.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Anyone else ready for it to be over? I am excited to meet my little man and physically I am just exhausted. This is my 3rd and hopefully my last and my health wasn't great to start off with in regards to my back and so on, so it is taking its toll on me!

I hope everyone else is enjoying their last few weeks!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca you give me a little hope that things will go back to normal! Dd used to be a fantastic sleeper - from four months I could put her down, read a story, kiss her good night and she'd sleep all night! The past six months have been awful. I understand a lot of changes have taken place but I really thought she had settled. And when baby arrives it's just going to add to it all. 

Its raining here again. Its a colleague's birthday and a bunch of them are going to indoor batting cages to celebrate. I said I would go for a while. I really don't want to but seeing as I was forced to cancel the last thing I was invited to I feel I have to go this time otherwise I'll never get invited to anything! 

Lucky I do kind of want this to be over. I'm dying to hold my little boy! And I want to finish work and have my parents arrive. But I'm also terrified about what having two kids is going to be like. Especially if this one isn't as easy a baby as dd was.


----------



## northern_me

I'm ready now. So ready. I'm at the point where anything that involves engaging my abs to move hurts because they're just squeezing so tight around the baby.


----------



## Christina86

I'm not ready but ready- I just don't want to be in pain anymore. I'd be fine if my hip and lower back didn't feel like they were on fire every time I moved. And I am waddling bad now bc it's only my left hip! My right is fine.


----------



## Dini

Perplexed and northern, I wouldn't wish bad anxiety on anyone, especially when pregnant! Is it mostly the hormones? 

Rebecca I feel the same about February and it's a busy month for us because we both have birthdays and so do several others in our family and friends group but it does seem to drag forever!

Well I'm also not ready but ready. I would kinda like to have my body back or at least get rid of this awful carpal tunnel, and I'm ready to hold this little fella and know he's okay but I'm also not even remotely ready with all the tasks at hand needing finished and emotionally I think I'm just a little scared of how I'm going to do and how DH and I will do together and how exhausted I will be. I think the excitement out weighs most of that though. 

We got the crib and changing table put together today and I way over did it, my wrists hurt ao bad I know they will keep me up all night. My back is really achy but and I'm sure I'll be stiff tomorrow but I'm so glad they are done! I'll post a pic in the fb group.


----------



## northern_me

My family doctor said the anxiety thing is due to hormonal surges. When I was 11 weeks I was convinced I MUST have done something to get arrested. Sounds crazy (and it is), and it was completely uncalled for but I was reading so much crap in the news about people getting arrested for things that somehow in my anxiety filled, hormone raging brain I figured there was no way I hadn't done anything. I haven't even gotten a speeding ticket and I certainly don't commit crimes or partake in criminal activity! I had to stop watching the news and delete Twitter off my phone so I wasn't constantly bombarded with terrible news. It only lasted about a week and then it was like it never happened for the most part. 

I like went to bed after watching Grey's Anatomy and I was fine, then woke up the next morning obsessed with thinking that. It was bad. Thankfully I got over it but sometimes it sneaks back in and I have to have a chat with myself and be like "you're an idiot. That isn't even real. Stop it". 

Like I said before, pregnancy makes you weird. Or it makes me weird.


----------



## Christina86

I've been having odd dreams recently. Not even all about the baby. In fact the last two I wasn't even pregnant. I kept dreaming I was falling into nothingness. Like I was walking up stairs, the stairs broke, the floor of the house caved and I just fell. Then there was nothing around. I was in the dark. Alone. No noise. Nothing. It freaked me out!!


----------



## Beanonorder

I must say one thing I want to do is to start working on getting my body back into shape! I'm determined this time to be much more proactive about the whole thing. It took me ten months last time to get back to my previous pregnancy weight but my waist line was still a few centimetres bigger and my stomach had a very unwanted roll. Plus I'd been trying to lose weight before I fell pregnant. I know I need to be realistic, especially to make sure exercise doesn't mess with my supply. My biggest hurdle is going to be my sweet tooth! 

Turns out I'm not able to join my colleagues after all. The cages don't open til 3 and it's an hour travelling to get there. So I can't get there and back before my nanny leaves. If they'd discovered this yesterday I could have asked her to stay late. Oh well.


----------



## counting

I'm ready to meet my son. But, also not sure if I'm ready to be done being pregnant. Physically, it isn't completely easy- I have A LOT of pelvic pain from his head being engaged, and my legs and feet as so swollen they don't even look human anymore. Mentally though, I love feeling him move and grow, and I'm not sure if I'll ever have another so trying to enjoy this last experience. But I still want to meet him so, so badly!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think I've only just started to 'feel' pregnant! Maybe when I finish work I'll want it over, right now it feels like years away until I meet her.

I expect I'm in some sort of denial.


----------



## stripeycat5

I hate colds they suck &#128542; all three of us have one now and DS has just been sick everywhere after coughing so much. You would have thought some brainy person out there somewhere would have been able to discover the cure by now lol &#128540;. Would save the NHS a huge amount of money! I swear working in a place where people come in and cough all over you all day is not good for your health grrrr rant over.

How is everyone feeling today? My pelvic pain has completely gone since I rode that bicycle last weekend which is really weird! However every few sneezes I have started ahem leaking a little bit which is not good so think I need to step up with the pelvic floors. I remember last time they told me I was in the highest category for urinary incontinence as had had epidural, episiotomy and forceps bloody fantastic eh!x


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm not ready for the pregnancy to be over with yet. I was having a few issues yesterday with some extra discharge, cramping, and a harder than usual belly. I felt like my body was telling me to take it easy and rest. So, that's what I chose to do. I had a lot I wanted to accomplish, but I was afraid of pushing myself too hard and stressing my body out.
I also went to the gym today and went much lighter on my workout than I usually do because I feel like my body just needs a little bit of a break. So far, I feel tons better than yesterday. I even gave myself a "spa" treatment here at home. My husband knows I need my son to clean up, and he told him that his room needed to get cleaned up today and that I am not allowed to do any of it. He told him it needs to be clean before he gets home. So, my son has been very focused on cleaning his room. While he was in there working away, I took a shower, gave myself a face mask, covered myself in lotion and relaxed. I felt SO GOOD! Plus, it's nice to know that he was cleaning up and I didn't have to do it.
But anyway, I need my body to chill out and not do any more weird crampy stuff. I'd even prefer it if the discharge would be less. But I do remember from last time that the last month is crazy and there's just so much going on "down there." I also remember being at the end of my pregnancy with my son and being so ready for him to come out. And I loved meeting him and holding him, but there were plenty of nights when I wished I could just put him back in because I'd have an easier time sleeping. lol
So, I'm fine with her staying in there until closer to my due date. I truly want her to wait until week 38 at the minimum. I'd love to meet her but not early.


----------



## Eidson23

Baby engaged this early? 34w+2d and today she feels almost painful pressure in her pelvis. She said from her waist down she just hurts, and her belly feels heavier and some more back pain then normal. Is it normal for the baby to be engaged this early? I mean I have a feeling he'll be here sooner rather than later, but it still seems too early for him to be engaged already. What do ya'll think?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Is it her first baby?

I thought most first babies often engage really early. I know from 30 weeks+ is common x


----------



## sharnw

Sorry for those that have the cold/flu, I just got over mine. It stuck around for 2 whole weeks Uggghh...yuck lol.

Amelia, we're on the last stretch :) hope your weeks go fast for you :) 

Rebecca! Yes you definitely sound like you need to rest a little more :hugs: I definitely have to rest. Ire with this pregnancy, this baby feels much heavier than my dd, if I stand up too long, my bump and back hurt and I get a lot of oressure and numbness in my lower bump.

Eidson, I hope your wife can hold out a few more weeks.
I think my sister she was engaged early, but then her stubborn baby popped back out again at 40 weeks and her bump was sky rocket high again lol. Little stubborn babies can be ;)


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: I'm sorry that your wrists and back hurt after you've put together the crib and changing table. I hope you feel better. It's a relief to cross tasks off your to do list, though.

I'm sorry you've suffered anxiety and intrusive thoughts as well Northern. Did your dr suggest anything that helped?

In my case it was triggered by accidentally seeing a picture of something violent that I won't talk about. It happened one night where I was awake with dd. Its shocked me so much I can't even put dd in the same clothes she was wearing that night. It turned into having anxiety and intrusive thoughts about something bad happening to dd. 

Then mil and sil told me they read something about an accident that happened in a household that resulted in a child's death relating to having access to a power source. This is not new information and we are careful but I keep having intrusive thoughts resulting in panic attacks. The cause is probably hormonal. I'm very prone to anxiety anyway. The first time I've suffered intrusive thoughts relating to a child getting hurt was when I was 14 years old and my youngest brother was a baby, the issue subsided as he grew up. I had a lot of intrusive thoughts when dd was an infant but they stopped after a while. 

Christina: those types of dreams are terrible and I hope you never have them anymore. 

Bean: I have a sweet tooth also so I understand. I'm sorry you wont able to join your colleagues.

Counting: I understand how you feel. I spent the later stages of my pregnancy with dd wishing time away and then I missed it. But I expected that a little. I'm excited about having a new baby but worried about the challenges of having two little ones close in age.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie: I'm sure it'll feel more real soon!

Stripeycat: I'm sorry about your colds, they're awful! I'm glad to hear that your pelvic pain is gone. I also leak a little when I sneeze, cough or even struggle to lift dd lol, been wearing liners more often now. 

Rebecca: I'm glad you took it easy and got to relax. Listening to your body is the best thing you could do. 

Eidson: my first baby didn't engage till 40+ weeks. This time baby has engaged starting 27 weeks but I dunno if he's stayed engaged. I have the feeling he's give further down as my pubic bone hurts these days. My pelvic joint pains have only affected the outter parts of the joint and would go down to my hips. Now it's at the pubic bone area and I feel my inner thighs hurt so it could be a variation of pelvic girdle pains. Definitely mention it at next appointment though. 

Sharnw: I'm sorry you've had a cold for 2 weeks but glad you're feelin better.

I'm definitely having more cramps than I used to. Sometimes it feels like the period cramps that occur right before the period. But I'm probably not drinking enough water. I'm having this weird tooth pain/pressure similar to what is caused by sinus issues and a headache on the same side. It's weird as my nose doesn't feel that congested.

I'm torn between wanting to have the baby before dh goes on his course and wanting/expecting to stay pregnant to almost 41 weeks and have him at the same gestation I had my dd. I hope dh's course gets cancelled!!


----------



## northern_me

Eidson mine has been engaged for the past two appointments, although at varying stages.


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed, my doctor didn't recommend anything but making sure I'm getting enough sleep and seeing a psychologist. I went once since this pregnancy and couldn't stand the guy. I think anxiety is something you can't truly understand until you have it happen to you. When you can't control your thoughts, even though you know it's not a big deal, it is scary. I find it totally terrifying to be out of control of my own brain.


----------



## Perplexed

It is very scary not to be in control. I'm very nervous about seeing someone about it because I feel I wouldn't be able to talk about these issues in person and because I worry about not clicking with the person. My mom says a psychologist would be good at getting me to talk. My parents took me to one when I was around 14 and I couldn't talk. I went to one myself after college and had two sessions but I don't know if I even took anything useful back, could barely talk and didn't really click well with the therapist.


----------



## maggz

DH and I are total bums tonight. I worked a double shift today, which means running around the whole time, the later part of the shift carrying heavy plates back and forth. DH is trying to get the back yard in shape which includes jackhammering and getting rid of a part of the concrete back there, so he was doing that all day.
So we're both stuck on the couch, too tired to do anything :haha:
My PGP is getting so bad. Every step I took today hurt. It's annoying though cause it's not bad enough for me to stay off my feet, but it's bad enough that it's always there. 

Sorry to hear about your anxiety problems ladies. I really hope you can work on them, but I'm afraid I have no words of wisdom. 

Rebecca that's awesome that you got to do a little spa day for yourself. Your DS sounds like he took the responsibility very seriously :thumbup: 

Oh on another note, the thing I will be most happy about when I stop working, is that there won't be 10 people an hour asking me how far along I am/if it's a boy or a girl/am I really pregnant?! I know everyone means well and it comes from a good place... but repeating those answers is just getting so old. Lol. I know way to complain about everything.

Anyways, hope everyone's weekend is starting off good!


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: I understand what you mean about your pgp not being bad enough for you to rest but always being there. It started off like that for me, but it started very early in the pregnancy and got worse later. Hopefully it won't worsen for you. I hope you manage to get some relief though. People asking how far along you are does tend to get old haha!


----------



## sharnw

Totally know how you feel maggz. It's so annoying.


----------



## Perplexed

I was at the hospital for 2 hrs for my appointment. Dr was delayed due to a c section! I'm actually thankful my next appointment is further than 2 weeks away.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- That is very annoying! I really feel like there should be policies to prevent those things. I mean, what if you have somewhere else you need to be? I hope your next appointment doesn't take as long.
I also hope you can find some help or someone to talk to who can help you work through the anxiety. :hugs:

Maggz- I know what you mean about the questions. It does get old answering the same questions again and again. My favorite, though, is when someone asks me how far along I am, I tell them, and they tell me "You don't look that far along!" or "This must be a small baby." I have come to just thank them for telling me I don't look that far along--I guess it's a compliment. And then when they say this must be a small baby, I'm like, "No, she is not a small baby. I can feel her." That one is annoying because other people actually think they know more than I do about that. And I just want to tell them that I wish they could feel what I feel because I can feel that this baby is not small. 
But I get similar comments on my son. When people ask me how old he is and I say 3 and 1/2, everyone gets such an astonished look and says either, "Are you sure?" (yeah, no, I'm not sure how old my own kid is :dohh:) or "Wow! He is so tall. He looks like he is 4 or 5."

On another note, I'm now just 39 days away from my due date! It definitely feels like "go" time. Time to get everything ready and I'm glad that my husband is "nesting" too. At least he's feeling an urge to make sure everything is ready. ;) I need to start taking advantage of getting things done on the weekend when he is here because too often I chill out with him on the weekend and leave work to do during the week when I'm by myself. That honestly makes no sense because I should be doing stuff when I have someone here with me to help!


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks Rebecca :hugs:

People tell me my daughter looks "huge". They make me feel like she's a giant. I've resorted to telling strangers she's actually "almost 2" just so the conversation ends faster. I think it's great that your husband is nesting, too. It'll help so much!

I've decided that I'll be positive and bring positive vibes my way by packing for dh with me, for the hospital. We don't 100% know if he's going on the course so I'll be positive and expect that he's not going till later in the year!


----------



## Christina86

Massive craving for ice cream. I just got a chocolate shake from McDonald's bc we are on the road. Had to drop my parents off at the airport. I'm not sure what it will do to my sugars but I apparently have no willpower to tell myself no this week!!


----------



## LuckyMama13

I'm sorry to all the ladies suffering with colds. I got over one that lasted a couple of weeks and I was miserable. 

Oh, and I miss sleep....I'm totally expecting not to sleep after little one arrives BUT last night I woke up to my 6 year old throwing up all over. She kept me awake all night and I feel like a walking zombie. Poor thing doesn't have anything else wrong, no fever or anything...it is odd! Meanwhile I ask myself how am I going to manage having 3 kids? Stressed!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- That's what I do too! As soon as he turned 3 and 1/2, I started saying that instead of 3 because I was tired of the shock/disbelief responses. And people really should be careful what they say because he is listening too!
A nurse at my most recent appointment asked me how old he was, I said he was 3 and 1/2. She then said, "Wow, he's really big! I thought he was 5." And then later that day he says, "Mommy am I going to be a giant? I don't want to be a giant." And I said, "No, you are just fine." And my husband reassured him saying, "There is nothing wrong with being tall. You should be proud to be tall." 
I sometimes feel like telling people now that he is 3 and 7 months. lol


----------



## Perplexed

Awww it's worse when he understands and gets worried too. being tall is great!


----------



## Christina86

32 weeks!


----------



## counting

35 weeks! 35 days left!


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay Christina and counting. 
I'll be reaching 35 weeks on Wednesday. 

I'm really depressed about going back to work tomorrow. I have no drive to prepare lessons or teach... Plus I'm frustrated by the fact that dh and won't have any of the same days off until I go on maternity leave and my parents arrive. Which means the few things I still need to buy (like a cupboard for the spare room) aren't going to happen.


----------



## counting

Anyone dealing with pitting edema? My legs, ankles and feet are ridiculous. I'm pretty paranoid because that is how things went at the end last time, right before my blood pressure shot up. My BP is still fine right now, just worried.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Happy 32 weeks, Christina!

Happy 35 weeks, Counting!

So hard to believe that such little time is left! Every week is becoming a milestone for me now. :) It's like "Whew! I made it to week __" It's not like I even have anything going on that makes me think she's coming now. I just know that it's quite possible I will deliver around week 38 and I just want to get to week 38..not to deliver but to at least be there before anything happens!

Counting- No pitting edema here. Sorry! I think I'm just lucky in that area. I've never had any kind of swelling in either pregnancy. Have you tried drinking extra water to get it to go down? I was reading the other day that water retention sometimes causes that at the end for some people.


----------



## northern_me

Counting mine is very slightly pitting and my hands are swelling. I'm nervous as hell over another run with pre-eclampsia, although my blood pressure has been great.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Christina and Counting :flower:

Bean: I'm sorry you're struggling. I hope you get to buy that cupboard soon. 

Counting: There were very few occasions were I had pitting edema this time. Last time I started having it at maybe between 38-39 weeks but my bp has always been normal. It was on the highish side at 41 weeks during my induction but I never had preeclampsia. 

Rebecca: I know what you mean! It feels like it'll be over before we know it!

I really really hope DH doesn't have to go away on his course, and if that is the case then I'm in no hurry at all to have the baby soon and can easily wait till 41 even 42 weeks (saying it 8-9 weeks early is...a bit early lol). But really I'm only anxious because I want DH to be there at the birth, I don't want to have to go to the hospital alone or have to wait for my sister or something. I know she doesn't mind at all...but I just really want DH to be there.


----------



## Christina86

Was working on data information for my internship and I was sitting on a pillow on the floor using the coffee table instead of sitting at the desk (husband was using it) or the dining room table. Bad idea... I felt like I was 100 years old trying to get up off the floor :haha:


----------



## counting

northern_me said:


> Counting mine is very slightly pitting and my hands are swelling. I'm nervous as hell over another run with pre-eclampsia, although my blood pressure has been great.

Me too. I'm terrified this is the first sign. My hands are puffy right now, nothing too extreme though. Luckily my face is still normal (last time is became quite swollen). I took my blood pressure, and it was good, but I'm still really scared.


----------



## sharnw

Happy current weeks ladies hehe :)


----------



## Scottish

Hi all! Hardly been here In a while! Glad you all still plodding along well. 34 weeks today woop :)


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Scottish! 

I had a bit of a busy day and didn't get to relax. Scrambling to get my own hospital bag ready and stressed about the hospital expenses. And it's finally hitting me how anxious I am about dh not being with me for the birth. Although mom and my sis want to help I just don't think itll be the same.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Happy 34 weeks, Scottish!

Perplexed- I'm sorry to hear about the anxiety of your husband not being there. I know it must be difficult. I am fortunate to be able to have my husband around for both children, but I know many women here who don't. I know it's not the same without him. Heck! It's not even the same for me knowing my mother might not be here for the birth. 

I have been busy today. I had trouble falling asleep last night because the things I need to do were nagging away at me. If my husband hadn't been here also trying to sleep, I probably would have stupidly gotten out of bed and tried to do it in the middle of the night! Thankfully, I just ended up telling myself it wasn't worth the worry and going to sleep. I got up this morning with a headache. I always seem to have a headache on Monday morning for some reason. So, I went to the gym to get that out of the way because oddly that is the best way for me to get rid of my headache. I came back home and it was like I was a robot programmed to clean. I just started going on an organizing frenzy. I have bags full of clothes that I'm getting rid of. Boxes that are broken down and need to be thrown away. 3 bags of trash. And I got the pack and play ready to go in our room! Now I have one more corner in our room to clean out and set up the changing table. But I feel so accomplished right now and much better about how much progress I've made in just a few hours today.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm still here! 34 weeks today  I look more on the Facebook group than on here xxx


----------



## northern_me

Yeah I've switched more to FB too!


----------



## Vickster1

Hey! not checked in in a while! So i'll be 36 weeks this saturday! got bad back pain this week and period type pains accompanied with stabbing pains really low down.

Looking forward to when she's here now!


----------



## Vickster1

Btw what is the link to the FB group?


----------



## northern_me

It's a secret group, but if you PM me your Facebook link I'll add you in


----------



## mcwhmm

Does secret group mean that if we post soemthing on there our friends can't see it? Or nobody can see it that isn't in the group?


----------



## Beanonorder

It's 4:30am here and dd has been awake for the past two hours. I actually don't know what to do with myself I am so desperate for sleep. 
I've been to the toilet about 200 times. I eventually had to get up and eat something...


----------



## northern_me

No posts should be able to be seen by anyone. I don't even think you can find the group if you search for it. It won't come up in your news feed that you're posting in it and I don't think your friends can see that you're in the group.


----------



## northern_me

beanonorder you need to tell your OH to step it up. Demand it, in fact.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Totally agree with you Northern. 

Bean lots of :hugs: right now I'm relying on my husband to help with the older girls so much, but even earlier in the pregnancy as soon as my gd kicked in he took over all night wakings with the girls, because baf sleep screws my sugar.


----------



## Dini

mcwhmm said:


> Does secret group mean that if we post soemthing on there our friends can't see it? Or nobody can see it that isn't in the group?

No one can see it that is not in the group so it's great!!


----------



## Scottish

Bean that sound hard work but I have to agree with northern you are going to run yourself down and get ill. You need more help from your dh. Get him to take dd a couple of nights so you get some rest. Xxxx big hugs


----------



## Dini

I think I'm going to scream!! I posted this extremely long post, responding to all of you and it takes me forever to post because of my hands and then my computer had an issue and it's gone :cry: Think I better restart it because it's doing it on other websites as well. 

Ugh...so sorry ladies, I will try to post again later but that killed me to post all that.


----------



## Dini

*Edit Found the post!! YES!!



counting said:


> Anyone dealing with pitting edema? My legs, ankles and feet are ridiculous. I'm pretty paranoid because that is how things went at the end last time, right before my blood pressure shot up. My BP is still fine right now, just worried.

Yes counting, I have been for about 2-3 weeks now and I even wake up it it now. My BP has also been good and my hands are very swollen now as well, even people at work are noticing. I'm also a bit worried that I may end up with some BP issues but so far so good and I'm trying to stay optimistic. Saw the midwife today and she said some women just retain the fluid and i should try to lay down on one of my sides every day other than at night for a few hours...like I have the time!

Sorry I've been MIA, thanks to the swelling I was talking about my carpal tunnel is severe now, fingers numb all the time, losing strength and dexterity daily now, yesterday at work I was almost in tears by the end of the day and in so much pain :cry: I even had to have a co-worker open my water cup for me because I couldn't do it. It was awful. It was also a real eye opener for me because if it gets any worse, or even if it just stays the same I may have to take off work much earlier than 39 weeks. Being a nurse requires a lot of fine motor movement and I really struggle with that. My midwife said today that we would just take it a day at a time and to see if I can hold out till my next appt in 2 weeks and we will reassess, and if I need to she will put me on disability but I need to go till at least 37 weeks or I won't even get 9 weeks with him after he comes because here in the US you get family leave of only 12 weeks a year period. Ugh!!

I'm sorry for those of you with colds..boo! That is no fun at all!! I was sick several times this pregnancy and am praying I don't get sick again. 

Had my shower Saturday and it was wonderful! I just can't say how great it was. I was so surprised at the turn out and my MIL did such a great job. I'll post some pics on the FB page later. We actually did get the pack n play, which as you all know I was dying to get. My work friends from night shift (I left nights about 2 years ago) went in together and bought it. So most of the big stuff is bought, I really wanted a rocker for the nursery but I don't know that we will be able to afford it especially if I have to take off work early. I got 3 boppys and a boppy lounger lol. I think I'm going to keep them all though...I haven't decided. I want to give one to my MIL since she will be keeping him when I work and was thinking of keeping one in the car so if we go visit friends of family I won't need to pack it. What do you ladies think? 

Currently I'm washing his bedding. Do you all have a lot of things washed? I was really hesitant to do it because for some reason it makes me anxious about all being well, like if I do it something will happen. But at my appt today she said all looks good, and he appears to be head down, although a little diagonal, but still head down.

Sorry for the ramble!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini sorry things are getting so tough for you. I understand how leaving work early is adding to the stress. I want my doctor to book me off from next week but I'm terrified the school will say they won't pay me this month then or they'll go back on the agreement about me marking from home. 

Dd only went to sleep at 5:30am and I had to get up less than an hour later for work. And she woke up then too! I have no idea what was making her stay awake. She was not unhappy or anything. 
As for dh... I've given up hope that anything is going to change. Its been four months and he basically hasn't followed through on any of the promises he made.


----------



## maggz

Ugh Dini that sucks so bad! I hate, hate, hate! the fact that the US doesn't have paid maternity leave. It's just ridiculous. It makes for very stressed mothers to be.
Your shower sounds wonderful I'm so glad you got the pack n play and all that you wanted. 3 boppys plus the lounger seems like a lot to me, but hey, whatever works for you girl! ;) 

Bean :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Bean I feel for you. You have to be exhausted and it's just not fair at all to you. DH is being really selfish right now. This is the time he should step it up. Hugs!! 

Maggz, it does seem like a lot. I just can't decide. And I can't seem to find the gift receipts. One of them came from my babies r us registry. Maybe they will just give me a credit for it. I can use it toward something else.


----------



## sharnw

Bean :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Doctor went well. Baby is going to be a big guy. Estimated weight is already 2.7kg/6lbs with long legs. He is still head up and feet down. Doctor actually showed me his feet bouncing on my bladder. 
I'm concerned he's run out of room to turn but I'll keep trying the exercises anyway. 

I got home earlier than expected from the doctor so I tried to have a nap before the nanny left. I didn't really get to sleep but it was nice to at least be able to lie down and relax for a while.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Beanonorder said:


> Doctor went well. Baby is going to be a big guy. Estimated weight is already 2.7kg/6lbs with long legs. He is still head up and feet down. Doctor actually showed me his feet bouncing on my bladder.
> I'm concerned he's run out of room to turn but I'll keep trying the exercises anyway.
> 
> I got home earlier than expected from the doctor so I tried to have a nap before the nanny left. I didn't really get to sleep but it was nice to at least be able to lie down and relax for a while.

How much did your daughter weigh Bean?

If he came on time I guess he would be about 8.5-9lb?


----------



## Beanonorder

She only weighed 3.25kg/7lbs 2oz but she was also really short. Only 48cm/19in.
I agree he is going to weigh around there full term. And the fact that my cervix is still so high and firmly closed I don't think there is any chance of him coming early.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

There can be a big difference between siblings - my second was 7lb 7oz whereas the true birthweight of my eldest was probably around 6lb 2oz, because she was soooooooooooo bloated on fluids as id been on a drip for 24 hours.

My younger daughter is a lot bigger than her sister as the same age, mainly tall though with it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I am so sorry your carpal tunnel is getting so bad! I do hope you can find some relief! :hugs:
Also, the boppy lounger is fantastic! I never wanted one last time and just about kicked myself after I found out how much babies love them and they are especially loved by many babies with reflux because it puts them at a good angle. I found this out when I was working in a daycare and all the babies just LOVED those pillows. It was a must-have for me this time. :) My husband got me one back in October. As for the other boppy pillows, I think your idea of giving one to your MIL and having one in your car sounds good! Since I have lived far away from my family, my mom had a boppy at her house, and it was nice to not have to pack mine when I went there.
I am so glad that you had a great shower and that you got the pack and play you wanted! :)

Bean- Was your daughter born on her due date? You may have said before, but I can't remember.
I also think you need to expect more of your husband. Could you just take her over there and drop her off and make him deal? 

35 weeks today for me! That last week just flew by! I'm eager to get to week 36 and then I think I will breathe a ton easier at week 37 because I'll be full term then.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry for being mia again. I'm only the facebook group mostly - still having massive computer trouble. Hubby spent an hour or more last night trying to get it to turn on! 
How are you all? I've got 2 weeks left at work, finally feeling like the home stretch is just around the corner!


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca she was born at 40+6.
And as for dh.... This is going to sound bad but I don't even know where he lives. I just haven't found the time to go round to his place to see it. Dropping her off wouldn't work out because for one we have different days off and for two I know he smokes in his apartment and I don't want her exposed to that. The pollution here is bad enough! 

I forgot to say yesterday that I was 35 weeks. I've decided I'm telling the school I'm finishing work at 37 weeks (well 37+2) and that I want the other teacher to start helping me out now. This seems to be the only area of my life I can control so I don't see why I should keep pushing myself so hard.


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: I'm so sorry that you're struggling. I wish I knew what to say. I really hope things get easier for you and your dh helps out more. :hugs: happy 35 weeks and it's great you can finish work in 2 weeks, you'd get some rest at least!

Dini: I'm sorry about your carpal tunnel. I hope you get some relief. I forgot to ask if it was brought on by pregnancy or if you've had it before? On a completely different note, have you tried raspberry leaf tea yet?

Rebecca: happy 35 weeks! 

I've reached 34 weeks yesterday. I'll be at 36 weeks at my next appointment. Planning to have the hospital bags completely packed soon. I've ordered a my brest friend pillow that I plan to pack as well once it gets here. And some luggage cubes that go inside the bags just so I could feel organized and not struggle to find things. I could not even find my hairbrush in my bag last time.

I second keeping a feeding pillow at every house that you plan to feed at. I have 2 boppy pillows from last time (both are monogrammed with dd's name), they were okay but I'm really hoping the other pillow works better. I found that I needed other pillows under the boppy and dd kept slipping towards me, lol, but I'll probably still use the ones I have too.

A friend gave me a tip to start using nipple balm from now until I have the baby. I dunno if it would help but I've just started today.


----------



## Scottish

That's great you got some rest bean x I hope they get the teacher in asap to take some work of your shoulders. At least you can relax a bit for a couple of weeks before baby comes.

My maternity leave starts next Tuesday! I worked Monday and on annual leave rest of week then working next Monday and that's me for a year! I am lucky though as I work with the nurse bank it means I can decide when and where I work so I am not contracted hours so have only been working a minimum which has been great. So glad I work with nurse bank and not in a proper contracted job! Xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've got 3 more hours of work tomorrow 1pm-4pm, 5 weeks of leave, then mat leave starts on 14 April and a whole year of freedom!!!! :flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm so jealous of you guys who get a whole year off! I know that I'm lucky my maternity leave runs into my summer holidays so at least I get almost 5 months off, which is better than some... But wow, a whole year must be so amazing! 

It's 3am here and I'm sitting on bnb! I was sleeping really well until my stupid cat woke me up. She is really causing a problem at the moment. She has started peeing all over the house and I could hear her scratching around my room and I just knew she was going to pee on something! So I threw her out the room but she proceeded to meow for over an hour non-stop! Now I'm wide awake. I have to do something about her because she started doing this same just before dd was born. And everytime a baby thing was around she'd pee on it - the playmat, the bouncer chair, the clothes, in the crib... I ended up having to throw the bouncer chair away. I just can't handle that all over again. Never knowing if it's OK to put the baby down! Plus the way the house smelled. I feel like a horrible person but I'm so stuck.


----------



## stripeycat5

Amelie that is fab about work - I have got two weeks left and I can't wait to finish! The practice manager came to see me this morning and said I could use the tv in the waiting room to call my patients through if I wanted rather than get and up and call them through myself. I must be looking more walrusy that I thought lol!!

Bean - I hope you will manage to get some rest if you finish at 37 weeks. Your DH needs a good kick up the arse - it takes two to make a baby and he has nearly got two he needs to help you to look after! I am sorry about the cat situation she causes you a lot of bother but as a fellow cat person it is so hard to know what to do.

I went to see the midwife today and everything is great. Hb was 149 and sounded fabulous. My bump has also grown quite a bit since last time and is now measuring on the 90th centile! My bump measured slightly on the small side last time and the midwife said the fact that the baby has grown that much is good. Next appointment is birth plan with my midwife at home which is scary! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I know I am really lucky, I hugely appreciate it. As soon as I found out I was pregnant I stopped taking leave except if my girls were ill and then I worked a lot over Christmas to get extra hours.

The last 3 months of the leave will be unpaid but fortunately we own our house now instead of renting so we plan on taking a mortgage holiday.

It makes sense financially to go back in April 2016 at my second daughter will be old enough for funded childcare then (all kids in the UK get 15 hours free childcare the term after the 3rd birthday) My wage would be negated by paying for any childcare for the baby and also my DD2.

I am also lucky with the way our leave year runs at work, the leave renews in April so I am taking some of my leave from the next financial year before mat leave.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Amelie- Congrats on your leave! :)

Stripeycat- I'm glad that your appointment went well and that your belly has grown! That is a concern of mine for my next appointment. So reassuring when you get a good measurement. How exciting to be getting things together for your home birth. :)

Bean- You seem to have a lot of stress, and the cat surely isn't helping. Is this your cat? Or was it a cat you and your husband got together? Maybe that's at least one responsibility he could take. If I were in your situation and I could, I'd have the cat go live with him. I agree with Stripeycat. It takes two to make a child, and he shouldn't be able to just let everything fall on you. I had to give my dog to my in-laws after my son was born because I just couldn't keep up with both and she was getting to be too much. She has been 100% better since then. I miss her, but she was causing extra stresses at the time. What I take comfort in is that at least I know where she is and I can see her when I'm there.

AFM- I have been compulsively nesting all week. I took it a little bit easier today. Yesterday, I was just beyond exhausted because I just worked all day and hadn't slept well the night before. I couldn't stop though. There were just things that HAD to get done. Getting them done brings such relief and helps me relax. My husband hasn't said anything about it at all except that he thought I should not push myself so hard today and take a nap. I did do both of those. I've seriously been completely crazy about it, and I think sometimes he might be wondering when I'll be done with all this. I know he appreciates things being so clean at least. I just HAVE to make room for baby Holly. She doesn't have a space that is just hers, so I feel like I must create the space. I wasn't like this with my son because he had his own room. While I was gone for my baby shower, my husband did some organizing of his own. We don't have a pantry here. So, he bought a shelving unit to put up in our laundry room to create a pantry. While he did that, though, he took extra things that were in the laundry room and just shoved them in the spare bedroom closet. So now, the spare bedroom closet isn't even a useful space. I think I'm going to have to ask him to fix it this weekend because I feel like I need to use that closet. I'm so tempted to do it myself but there is a lot of big stuff in there, and I probably shouldn't be doing it myself.


----------



## Scottish

Amelie your leave has all come together nicely! I to will have 3 months unpaid maternity leave but I done it with my ds and it was fine so doing it again. And yes I agree we are very lucky here getting 1 year off and I to appreciate it a lot!

Bean I rehomed my cat when I was pregnant with my son as it drove me mad constantly in the baby stuff and hairs everywhere And I was always angry with it so thought what's the point in having it here when it can be loved somewhere else without the stress from a baby. You have so much stress going on I think maybe do as Rebecca suggested And give to dh or consider rehoming? Xxx

Glad appointment went well stripey!


----------



## wanting2010

I can't believe we're all so close to the end now! We're all in the final home stretch. Time seems to be passing so, so quickly now, too. These precious little ones will be in our arms before we know it.

I'm also jealous of you ladies who get such a generous maternity leave!! I get 12 weeks- I'll have 6-7 weeks of PTO and sick time saved up to use, 2 weeks of short term disability at 60% (we have a 4 week waiting period for STD), and the remainder will be unpaid. This is the reason I'm planning on working up to my due date as I did with DS- but these last few weeks are getting harder and harder!

Bean, I feel for you being so exhausted and your DH not stepping up to help you out. You are in a really hard situation, especially being at the tail end of a pregnancy! Something's gotta give at some point, though. It seems like you can't keep carrying on this way!

Dini, I found that I couldn't get my positioning as good with the Boppy and preferred to use multiple regular pillows. Maybe open one and see how you like it, then you can decide whether the others are worth keeping in multiple locations or you're better off returning them to get something else? I'm sorry to hear how miserable the carpal tunnel is making you. That sounds so painful! I hope you're able to work as long as you're hoping to make the most of your time with baby after birth. It's so tough when you only have those few short weeks!!

Rebecca, I wish my nesting instinct would start to take over! I have a lot I need to do but no drive to actually do it. My house needs a good deep cleaning and organizing! And I desperately need to work on the closet in the "nursery" since it will be shared by DS and DD...need to make room for DD's stuff.

I had my follow up ultrasound with BPP yesterday. My fluid has gone up a bit, from 23.7 last time to 24.5 yesterday, so I have another ultrasound next week. From what I understand, we will continue this weekly if my AFI doesn't go back down to a more normal level. She is also still measuring quite large with an estimated weight of over 7 lbs and in the 97th percentile at this point.


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish: that sounds great! :hugs:

Amelie: sounds amazing congrats!

Bean: im sorry about your cat. I wish I had words of advice. My old cat (who now belongs to my mom as she wouldn't let me take her when I moved out lol) was very stressed when dd was born. I stayed with my mom for a few weeks and the cat stopped eating and seemed really anxious. I was always in my room with dd with the door closed. Whenever dd cried our cat would run and stand at the door. It took a while for her to go back to her normal self, and she became really aggressive to strangers too that just never went away. I know she likes dd/understands that this is a child but gets terrified if dd makes a loud noise so I haven't been letting her get close just in case. Not sure what I would do once the baby comes, I don't want her to go through that stress again. We're staying with my mom again probably for longer if dh has to take the course. We haven't heard back yet. I'm hoping that's good news.

Stripeycat: good luck with your birth plan! Do you know what your preferences are?

Rebecca: definitely get your dh to help with the big stuff! I understand what you mean though about feeling better the more you get things ready! 

Wanting: you're right, it's so fast! Where are the weeks going?!


----------



## stripeycat5

Perplexed - I want to this birth to be as natural as possible. Because last time everything the could go wrong did go wrong I am quite looking forward to being able to have a bit more control this time (all being well!). I think I want to try the pool this time - they have only just got one at the mlu and it is very popular hoping nobody is going to using it when I go into labour! Gas and air and Pethidine are my only pain options so will take them if I need them. I want to avoid an epidural this time if I do have to go to a bigger hospital as I feel that everything took a turn for the worst after that last time. I know birth plans go out of the window when you do actually go into labour but my main mission this time is to try and enjoy the experience and get on with it as naturally as possible. We shall see lol!

Rebecca - I have also started to nest I think. I went mad with the cleaning the other day and definitely felt it the next day! I have had so little energy a lot of the third trimester when I do feel ok I like to try and get as much done as possible. It is so difficult when I know there is so much to do but at the same time I hate accepting help from anyone. My mother in law keeps on offering to do washing etc but I am so stubborn - I don't know what I am trying to prove!

Amelie - I am going to take the years annual leave as well. I did last time and my annual leave is useful as runs from May to May so having a baby at this time of year is good timing! We have paid our mortgage off but when we did have one we found mortgage holidays really useful. 

Re the cat situation we have two cats which apart from a few altercations between my cat and DS when he started being able to chase her have been fine. It is the two dogs that worry me though. I don't have any time for them and don't feel any affection for them at all they are just a nuisance. All they do is make a mess and I can only see this getting worse when the baby comes. I would feel terrible re-homing them as we took them in and before children this was fine but now I just can't cope with them anymore. I just wish DH would do more with them as he is the one that wanted them in the first place. I had hoped that as DS got older I would tolerate them more but I just can't deal with them and a 21 month old running around at home so I just stick them in the garden for most of the day. Think we will have to make some sort of decision in the summer as it isn't fair on them not getting any attention and I can't see myself suddenly deciding I like them after all :(


----------



## northern_me

Houses here are ridiculous. Even if we had bought a house when I was 18, there is no way it would be paid off in less than 20-25 years unless we won the lottery. Lucky you guys! It costs over 1/4mil for a piece of crap that probably needs to be demolished and rebuilt before you can live sensibly in it. This is why we are stuck in limbo-land with our living situation. 

I feel terrible for those of you who get only 12 weeks. We get a year and 15 sick weeks before baby is born if it is necessary. I will have been off for 9 weeks due to the SPD, tachycardia and gestational diabetes by the time baby is born. Longer than that actually since I went off Dec 22 but I used up all my annual leave and sick leave first. 

We are splitting our parental leave so OH will take over in Sept when I to back to school, as long as I can get my seat back!


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat: I hope you get your waterbirth! Sadly a waterbirth isn't an option around here...there are facilities but they are more than a 3 hr drive away lol. Personally my only birth preference this time is refusing pethidine, it made me too sleepy to enjoy the birth. I did get epidural but I was almost fully dilated by then.I just really wish I had more awareness of my surroundings...I was getting knocked out between contractions it was crazy! I'm sorry about your dog situation :hugs:

Northern: What are you doing in school? I would love to go back to school in September also, I was planning to go back last September if I weren't already pregnant but since we were expecting our second I decided to postpone it for another year.


----------



## Christina86

Well I am wide awake. Had to use the bathroom at 2 and by 2:30 I kept tossing and turning. I played a game on my phone and took a shower for my back pain which only helped in the shower like usual. Now it's 4am and I am unsure if I can sleep. I will try again but I'm just so uncomfortable. =[ 
This is also the first night I did not take the Tylenol w/ codeine the ob prescribed on Wednesday bc my headache wasn't that bad. 

Good news is my BP seems to be remaining normal at least when it's checked. I haven't had that spike again. Though who knows what it is in between =]. I still have swelling in my legs and ankles and slight swelling in my hands. I'm not sure about my face. My sugar levels went from being insanely high to almost crashing now after my meals. Like this week I had oatmeal wed, thurs and fri. I sky rocketed to almost 190 Wednesday, was 112 on Thursday ans yesterday I dropped into the low 70's. But for a salad for dinner last night I was at 119. The night before I was at 70. If I stand for more than 5-10 min at a time I get the massive headache and slightly dizzy. So I've been trying to sit it lay as much as possible. 

Which is hard with my sudden urge to clean the entire house and make sure everything is organized lol 

I guess I'll attempt to sleep now. Hopefully I can get a few hours in.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: so sorry about your bad night but I'm glad your bp has been good. 

My itching is under control finally. I didn't want to take the steroid lotion till I saw a dermatologist and I did. This morning a part of my leg was extremely swollen and tender. I asked my dr about it and she said to go to the er to rule out clots. Thankfully no clots and no blood pressure issues. And I totally went to the er in my house slippers lol.


----------



## northern_me

Perplexed said:


> Stripeycat: I hope you get your waterbirth! Sadly a waterbirth isn't an option around here...there are facilities but they are more than a 3 hr drive away lol. Personally my only birth preference this time is refusing pethidine, it made me too sleepy to enjoy the birth. I did get epidural but I was almost fully dilated by then.I just really wish I had more awareness of my surroundings...I was getting knocked out between contractions it was crazy! I'm sorry about your dog situation :hugs:
> 
> Northern: What are you doing in school? I would love to go back to school in September also, I was planning to go back last September if I weren't already pregnant but since we were expecting our second I decided to postpone it for another year.

Nursing. I was accepted for this Sept and the day I got my finances straightened out to go I got my bfp.


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina I seem to be taking over from you in the can't sleep department. Its almost 4am and I just can't seem to go back to sleep! Dd didn't go to sleep til 11pm so tomorrow is going to be an interesting day... 

Dh came round this evening. We had quite a long talk about our situation. He is basically feeling the same way as me - he wants to come back but he doesn't want things to just go back to the way they were. I told him I refused to be resented and that I wasn't going to put up with things I didn't want happening just to make him happy or avoid an argument. I also told him that if he did come back it was for real and not for things to be like they were just before he left. I said if I wanted to have a roommate I'd go find one somewhere else. And lastly I brought up the fact that I've been really resentful of him because he made all these promises and hasn't lived up to them and I've been left doing everything. Well that's the basics of it all! We've also discussed counselling or going through the book the counsellor recommended. So I'm still uncertain but we'll see.


----------



## northern_me

At least you have an open line of communication right now.


----------



## Perplexed

Glad you got to talking and getting everything out in the open.


----------



## Christina86

33 weeks. 7 weeks to go! =]


----------



## Perplexed

Happy 33 weeks!

I'm personally counting down to 41 weeks as that's the gestation I had my daughter at- induced too and not a natural onset of labor (though it would have been a maximum of a day or two more if I hadn't been induced IMO).


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I'm glad that your swelling wasn't a problem--too funny going in your slippers! :) Also glad to hear that your itching is better now. 

Bean- That is great that you and your husband were able to talk and that he seems to want to come back. Did he seem receptive to your terms? I do hope you two can work things out!

Christina- Happy 33 weeks!

I spent most of yesterday morning sick. My husband was great, though, and took care of me. I was feeling completely better by the afternoon. As soon as I felt well, I got right back to my nesting. I had wanted to in the morning and I was frustrated that I was sick. My husband cleaned the apartment and vacuumed, which helped me feel a ton better because I felt something was getting done even if I couldn't do it. But I got all of baby Holly's clothes sorted and organized last night. It was eating away at me that I don't have a dresser yet, and her clothes were just sitting in 2 large bins. My plan to organize her clothes while we wait for the dresser was to get 2.5 gallon zip lock bags and organize her clothes by bag. I put just the things that she will need to wear for the first few months in there. Then, I sorted and organized the other clothes and put them away in 1 bin. I'm glad I have things where they will be easy to access now. I can't wait for my dresser, though.
I can't believe the due date is so close! I've been very crampy lately and having lots of BH. I also think I had real contractions about 2 nights ago. I have my doctor appointment tomorrow, and I plan on finding out as much as possible then. I also went from having lost some weight to just gaining 2 lbs. And I think that's funny because this was after I spent the morning being sick, hardly eating (no appetite), and running to the bathroom a lot. I was sure more weight would be off. But I ended up gaining 2 lbs that seem to be sticking around since yesterday. It could possibly be water retention, but I hope some of that is baby!


----------



## northern_me

Maybe she had a growth spurt!! 

It is FINALLY a nice day here. Still cold but the sun is shining for the first time in months. It impacts my mood so much. 

I've turned into the hysterical pregnant lady that cries over everything. Literally. It's bad. OH is home today so our labour inducing attempts are in full force as of today!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm hoping she had a growth spurt! :)

Good luck on your labor inducing efforts today!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: I completely understand having things that need to be done eating away at you. I still have a few more things to do...hopefully they'll be done sooner rather than later. 

Northern: Wow! You are at 37+ weeks, good luck with your labor inducing attempts! I can't believe how close one of our very own April bunnies is. 

I've been working on a scrapbook with my daughter's pictures starting from her ultrasound pictures till today. But well, I've only just covered the first 6-7 months of her life and it took a while. I want to it to be up to date by the time the baby comes and I'm starting his own scrapbook, too, or just maybe adding more pages to this current one. I'm enjoying this a lot! It's keeping me occupied and keeping my anxiety at bay. I really wish I had a hobby like this during my first pregnancy, I would have remembered it more fondly, I think!


----------



## Scottish

Bean I happy he has finally opened up a bit I really hope things get easier for you and he hopefully understands what an ass he is leaving you and his kids. Xxx

Rebecca glad your better and you sound nice and organised 

Good luck with labour inducing Northern!!! Hope things happen soon x

Perplexed I to had a book for my son and I just updated it all a few weeks ago as have done one for both kids with their first year milestones. I just need to add photos to it. 

My back is still painful and not looking to get better. My bump feels so heavy I am wondering if baby has dropped down now as his movements feel further away and I feel the strain when I walk with his weight! 5 weeks to go until induction day! I started my rlt past few days and drinking 3 cups a day just now. Tomorrow I will begin epo capsules x


----------



## Eidson23

Anyone getting contractions yet? Not the Braxton hicks but real ones? My wife has been getting them since two nights ago, on and off. Last night we were up since 3am she had probably 10 contractions consistently 6 minutes apart. They've gotten less frequent now.


----------



## Beanonorder

No real contractions here. Just pretty painful BH. 

Perplexed I also have a baby book for dd and am scrapbooking an album of her. I actually sat down to scrapbook for the first time in probably a year this past weekend. I shipped all my materials over from South Africa so I have so much stuff now! I still need to sort it more because I spent more time looking for stuff than actually scrapbooking!! 

I had another rough night of sleep. Dd seems to have picked up my snotty nose and struggled the whole night with her breathing. I'm all ready for work and of course she's fast asleep! Good thing my kids are writing a test today.


----------



## maggz

Too bad about the insomnia ladies... that would really bother me, I need a lot of sleep. Just ask my DH :haha: 

Bean I'm glad you had a conversation with your DH. Did he seem open to what you were saying? Hopefully you guys can start fresh :) (or you know, as fresh as you can start with 2 children hahaha)

northern I understand the house limbo. If we were in Iceland, no way that we could afford an apartment, let alone a house. Good for you to go to school! Are you gonna pump and leave milk for your OH to feed her? I really hope I'll have an option of some online classes next fall, otherwise I don't know how I'll manage. 
Oh and good luck on labor inducing efforts :sex: :thumbup: ;) 

Rebecca sounds like yesterday was the official sick day, I was miserable with a fever all day. I knew as soon as I stepped (rolled) out of bed but MIL came down to help paint the nursery so I was trying to help for a while there, around noon I finally gave up and told them I needed to lay down. 
Sounds like you got lots done! 

perplexed I'd love to do scrapbooking but I'm notorious for starting projects like that and never finishing them... ask me how my scrapbook from my exchange student year (10 years ago) is going! 

Today MIL went with me to babies r us to exchange a couple of things and use the completion discount from the registry. I got the bedding for the crib, some extra sheets for the pack n play, towels, hangers, and a sleep sheep. Used the gift cards from our shower so I only paid a little bit of a difference. 
We now have the dresser set up in our room, the crib is outside our room but needs to be moved in here. I might not give him the dresser back haha I like it in here :) Oh, we also got some knobs at lowes that we are waiting for to be shipped to us, they special order the cute ones at the store. They have anchors on them, and the bedding we (I) chose has anchors too. As of now though, nothing is going into the nursery! Haha, it will be totally empty for a while. 

This child sure does move a lot! Anyone surprised how often you feel them move??

My PGP is getting worse, but I guess there's nothing to do but deal. I turn on the seat heater in the car whenever I'm driving, it's quite comfy :haha: 
I'm just so ready to see and hold this little man!


----------



## Christina86

Okay. Baby has decided that it would be fun to shove (one or both) feet up under my ribs and kick really hard. I know it has to be feet bc my dr checked position when I went there last and baby is head down. Though what else is annoying is when the baby moves a lot I am now getting a pain on my left side. Not exactly by ovary area but maybe a bit above. It is like a quick cramp feeling. I'm wondering if I am getting punched? I go to the dr. again tomorrow so I hope to remember to bring it up. It really hurts when it happens but goes away within seconds. :shrug:


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish: happy 35 weeks! I'm sorry about your back pain. Baby dropping is a good sign although very uncomfortable. I'm also on 3 cups of RLT right now but some days i manage a 4th one. Have you tried them with your previous pregnancies?

Edison: no contractions here...mine turn out to be bh. Have you guys contacted her ob/midwife?

Bean: scrapbooking stuff are so pretty so I completely understand lol! I'm sorry about your dd not sleeping. My dd's been waking up at 4.30 for the past few days and wants to be in our bed. Normally id stay awake till she falls asleep but this time I just let her sleep with us.

Maggz: I started a scrapbook the year I graduated university...did one page and never touched it again lol! Awww the anchor theme is so cute! It's ok for the nursery stuff to be in your room for now. My daughter was in our room from the beginning and she still is...but she definitely needs to be in her own room soon. As for the movement, sometimes I wonder what's going on as I get busy and don't feel anything for a while then all of a sudden I feel like he's beating me up!!

Christina: both my babies did that and it was worse with my daughter. It really hurts! I think I'm carrying lower this time so my ribs aren't getting beaten up as much. Does that quick cramp feel like your muscles getting tense then releasing? I get that and assume it's round ligament pain but I've never asked. 

Putting together my dd's scrapbook and going through her baby pictures is getting me more excited about our new ds. :cloud9: <3


----------



## Beanonorder

Christina I get a similar kind if pain. I actually got it last week during my US so the doctor went to take a look and showed me it was a knee! 
Also you'll probably find its baby's butt that is lodged in your ribs. He/she should be too big now to have legs out straight anymore. 
I'm not finding the area under my ribs getting more sensitive every day. Some days I want to cry it's so sore. I think right now that is my number one reason for wanting him go head down now!! 

Maggz anchors sounds cute! And nice that you've been able to get so many things! Sorry about the fever. 

To those who asked, yes my dh was open to things I said. He understood where I was coming from and had a few suggestions too. Now it's trying to do all these things with a new baby!


----------



## Perplexed

Bean I had that problem last pregnancy with the ribs. There was literally no relief till dd dropped and even then it didn't go away completely. I'm glad your dh was open to things.


----------



## Christina86

Umm that makes it sound even more painful- a butt under my ribs. lol. I guess that makes sense. Whatever it is it hurts! 

Perplexed- Its something like that. Sometimes it's more intense than others. And it is only on my left side. I've never felt it on my right before. 

Just so uncomfortable. I tossed and turned all night again bc I couldn't get comfortable. =[


----------



## northern_me

Maggz I'm going to pump for sure. I'll be stock piling!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Scottish- That sounds sound like your baby may have dropped. How exciting! Happy 35 weeks!

Eidson- Yes, I had real contractions about 10 minutes apart the other night while I was watching TV. They stopped, though. I also have a random real contraction here and there. I think it's all still just the body's preparation process pushing baby downward to get ready for real deal.
Since your wife is due on the same day as I am, she probably has an appointment this week also. I have mine today and I'm definitely going to bring up my real contractions as they can cause you to be effaced or dilated and I want to know if I am either of those.

Bean- That makes me so happy to hear that things are moving in a positive direction with your husband and that he's receptive!

Maggz- Yes, this baby is extremely active! I can't even believe it. She is so active that I start to get suspicious when she's not moving. But, at the same time, my son may have been active and I just didn't feel it. I was a whole 35 lbs heavier at the end of my last pregnancy. It's hard to believe I gained that much weight. I'm tempted to share a comparison photo from my last pregnancy to this one. 
The only issue is that I put my camera on a timer with that pregnancy and the pictures are at a completely different angle. But I really was WAY bigger then. 

Northern- How did your induction attempts go yesterday? ;)

I started having heartburn again last night. Now, I'm starting to have to figure out this whole night time eating thing. Because I'm pretty sure a major culprit of my heartburn has been me eating before bed. Oh how fun the last month is! lol


----------



## Scottish

Perplexed yes I drank rlt 3 times a day when pregnant with ds and I believe it is what helped my labour be so quick and intense Because my contractions got very strong quickly! 
I do think baby has dropped my back is not as sore and he feels low down!

I just finished my last shift at work yippee! Maternity starts tomorrow! :D


----------



## northern_me

Rebecca, didn't work! Hah! Onwards!

I'm waiting for an ultrasound now and I get a sweep tomorrow.


----------



## Eidson23

We had our appointment on Friday and they didn't even check if she was effaced or dilated. We told the dr that she had contractions the night before and she said "okay" lol. Military Drs apparently don't check your cervix until you're 40 weeks, unless you're actively in labor. I think it's just the military hospital we've just been going to so we're going to the other one (where she's delivering) next appointment. Our next appointment isn't until next week, right at 37 weeks. I temember specifically I got my membranes swept at 37 weeks because my water broke exactly a week later lol. Military doesn't do that, which sucks. I kinda hate how limited we are.


----------



## Perplexed

My dr isn't going to check me for dilation/effacement or do any sweeps till my 39 week appointment. She said normally she would do it at 38 weeks but since I delivered my daughter at 41 weeks she won't till 39. When she said that I kind of gave up hope that my son would arrive anytime before the 21st or 22nd of April. Even though if I do go into labor by myself, I don't think it'll be with the help of a sweep! Not too sure they did anything last time. 

I suddenly had a flashback of being at the hospital last time the night before they broke my waters and felt like my heart was racing. I am both anxious and excited, I think. 

Scottish: I'm glad to hear that RLT helped you. Were you induced with your ds or did you go into labor by yourself?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson23 said:


> We had our appointment on Friday and they didn't even check if she was effaced or dilated. We told the dr that she had contractions the night before and she said "okay" lol. Military Drs apparently don't check your cervix until you're 40 weeks, unless you're actively in labor. I think it's just the military hospital we've just been going to so we're going to the other one (where she's delivering) next appointment. Our next appointment isn't until next week, right at 37 weeks. I temember specifically I got my membranes swept at 37 weeks because my water broke exactly a week later lol. Military doesn't do that, which sucks. I kinda hate how limited we are.

Are you all being seen in family medicine or in the OB/GYN clinic? I have noticed a difference between my two pregnancies and where I've been seen. I was seen in family medicine with my son, and my doctor was great. She checked me at 36 weeks with him and I was 3 cm dilated then. Granted, I walked around for 3 weeks like that, but she was very accommodating.
This time, I didn't have a choice. I had to be seen in the OB/GYN clinic because when we first got here, we didn't know how long we would be here. I find them to be much less understanding or concerned about anything. I opted for the hospital midwife team to see me, but the whole attitude (among all their staff) is just not as accommodating. They tend to like to call all of the shots I feel.


----------



## Eidson23

Rebecca-we didn't have the option to see family medicine. We're at the OB-GYN. Where we have been going isn't where she's actually delivering simply because it's closer than the army hospital, but we sacrificed a little better care for convenience...kinda sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

In the UK they don't do any cervix checks until 40 weeks or sweeps unless there are medical reasons before then - so it is quite normal here.

I haven't had any 'real' contractions but my BHs are painful some nights this time and last a long time. Nothing like with my eldest child where I was hardly aware of them.


----------



## Christina86

I have not had any real contractions 

I do think I've had BH contractions. Where everything goes tight (usually 30-60seconds). It's usually if I have a full bladder that it happens. Then again, I don't know if it is BH contractions or not. I feel clueless lol :shrug:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Christina that'll be a BH, a full bladder is a common trigger for them.


----------



## stripeycat5

Welcome Katemax! So sorry about your little boy you must be heartbroken &#128542;. The ladies on this thread are great and we all support each other so welcome once again.

Bean - I am glad you are managing to sort something out with your OH. I do hope he sorts his head out before little man arrives!

Amelie and Christina - I have been getting BH this time a lot more than with DS. My belly goes as tight as a drum and then releases and yes Christina it is normally when I need a wee! (which is a lot lol)

Eidson - they didn't offer me a sweep until I was 40 weeks with DS which I think is normal in the UK. They like to leave us as long as possible over here.

I'm sure this baby is more active than DS was. I don't know if that is good or bad though as DS is a v.chilled out little boy (although the terrible twos are rearing their ugly head lol). I seem to get more kicks in the ribs and rolls with this one. At the moment I have got one of the cats on me and the baby is going nuts. Rolling around all over the place in sure it like the sound of the cat purring &#128570; x


----------



## katemax9

stripeycat5 said:


> Welcome Katemax! So sorry about your little boy you must be heartbroken &#128542;. The ladies on this thread are great and we all support each other so welcome once again.

thank you! it will be nice to have somewhere to chat xx

It is hard losing Max.. we miss him everyday but we try to be as happy and positive as possible as he would want that for us xx


----------



## northern_me

Wow, I'm so sorry Kate! You're more than welcome here! How has your pregnancy been?


----------



## Christina86

It happens more and more now. I drink so much water that I'm surprised I'm not living in the bathroom. Ha! There are times it can happen 3-4x a day. Though the only time it's painful is when I'm trying to walk and it happens.


----------



## counting

Anyone get BH when they pee? I get contractions EVERY. TIME. I pee. :blush:


----------



## mcwhmm

counting said:


> Anyone get BH when they pee? I get contractions EVERY. TIME. I pee. :blush:

I had them every time that I HAD to pee today, which was wayyy more than normal for some reason. But I have read multiple times that having a full bladder can trigger braxton hicks.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hi Katemax! Welcome to the group! I'm so sorry to hear about your son. :hugs: Congratulations on your daughter on the way. Do you have a name picked out for her?

Counting- Can't say that I've had any BH while peeing. I get them a lot when my bladder is full, but that's about it.

My appointment went well today. I got to see that my baby is, in fact, in the ideal position. She is measuring 36 weeks. I saw that the weight I gained had come right back off, so I guess it was water weight. But as long as baby is growing, I am happy. I will also get to breastfeed her immediately after birth, which was a main request of mine. I didn't get that with my son, and I think it made the beginning stages of nursing more challenging than they needed to be. I'd type more but my computer is being slow and starting to get on my nerves now.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome kate! Very sorry about Max. 

Counting yes me! It's not every single time but it's pretty often. Its so annoying. 

I'm struggling to focus on work. All I can think about is finishing work... Off to the regular doctor tomorrow. Hoping she is agreeable to waiting for me to go into labour, even if baby hasn't turned by 39 weeks.


----------



## Perplexed

Kate: Welcome, and I'm so sorry about your son. I hope your pregnancy is progressing smoothly.

Counting: I noticed I do get some BH when I pee, which is weird as I've never had this before!

Rebecca: Glad to hear that your baby is in ideal position! That's such a relief!

Bean: I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Bean- Good luck with your appointment today! I hope they will work with you.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I know I officially turn 36 weeks tomorrow, which isn't that far away but geez it feels like forever. It feels like this last week has just moved like molasses for me. I'm glad the week leading up to week 35 was fast.
It could be that I've been itching to get to week 36 because then I'm technically 9 months pregnant. I hope time doesn't stay this slow until the end.


----------



## Christina86

Counting- I get BH when I have to use the bathroom and wait a tad to long. 

Though I may have gotten them last night when I didn't have to go to the bathroom. Same feeling, a bit stronger. Everything got tight and it was a bit painful to move. (I attempted to sit up- bad idea). Happened like 3x.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I get BHs a lot in the evenings now, just when sitting - I suppose it is all good practice!

I have a 'normal' mw appointment this afternoon. I like seeing the normal mw and not the hospital, I really don't feel 'high risk' and sometimes I wish I could just have the usual appointments rather than all the hospital ones too.

I can't believe I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. Terrifying. I have a busy week this week, week 35 seems quiet, week 36 lots of big appointments. I sort of hope times goes slowly.


----------



## northern_me

I'm done. I'm so freaking done.


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry Northern! I'm reaching that point but I haven't had it as bad as you! You have done so we'll to get this far and the time is so near!


----------



## Scottish

Welcome to the group katemax, I hope you have had a good pregnancy xxxx we also have a fb page your welcome to join xx

Northern ugh no words it's hoping things happen asap but not long until induction now anyway?

I have not noticed any BH and never noticed the with my last two either!

Miraculously my back pain has disappeared !!!!:D no pain now at all. It must have been due to baby positioning as baby has defo moved and dropped down !!
However I now have restless leg syndrome in the evenings, I had it bad at the end with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: :hugs: 

Scottish: glad to hear your back pain is gone!

35 weeks today! Around 6 more weeks?! I can't believe it. I do have a lot to this week and my next appointment will be a week from today so it feels like it'll pass fast.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Happy 35 weeks, Perplexed! It isn't much longer at all. :)

Northern- I hope things start progressing for you soon! 

Scottish- I'm so glad that your back pain has gone away. That is so nice. We need any little bit of relief we can get at the end here. :)

I'm 36 weeks today. It does feel like it took a long time to get here. But this was a milestone that I had been waiting for, and I think that's why it felt so long. Now, I'm sort of cool to just coast until the end of the pregnancy. I still truly think Holly will be here in 2-3 weeks. I'm sure I'll have plenty of friends and family laugh at me, though, if I still go to my due date or past it. I think it's safe to say that she had a growth spurt when I gained those extra two pounds because my belly finally looks visibly larger than it has before!

Here's my 36 week belly photo.
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-10 12.55.13.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Scottish

You look fab Rebecca :D


----------



## Christina86

Okay, so that lovely tightening is now happening randomly during the day also and not just when I have to go to the bathroom. I assume this is a good thing as long as it isn't too frequent. :shrug:


----------



## Eidson23

Christina86 said:


> Okay, so that lovely tightening is now happening randomly during the day also and not just when I have to go to the bathroom. I assume this is a good thing as long as it isn't too frequent. :shrug:

Sounds like Braxton-hicks contractions...completely normal and random...they're kinda different for everyone too.


----------



## Christina86

Eidson23 said:


> Christina86 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so that lovely tightening is now happening randomly during the day also and not just when I have to go to the bathroom. I assume this is a good thing as long as it isn't too frequent. :shrug:
> 
> Sounds like Braxton-hicks contractions...completely normal and random...they're kinda different for everyone too.Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking. Just took me by surprise today as I was talking with someone and felt like I had to catch my breath! Slightly painful too.


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: Happy 36 weeks! You look great by the way!

Christina: I get a lot of these and have been getting them for quite a few weeks. I tried to mention them to my dr who though I had back pains and said to wear a support belt lol.


----------



## maggz

Welcome katemax :flower: Very sorry for your loss. 

Scottish I'm green with envy over here, tell us the secret recipe to no back pain! ;) 

Rebecca happy 36 weeks! You look great as always. Why did you feel like 36 weeks is a big milestone?

northern :hugs: 

DH got off early today so we had an awesome day together, did a little house- and backyard work but mostly just pigged out and watched TV, it was great! We've hardly seen each other for so long due to our schedules clashing so we really needed some quality time together. 
Tomorrow my ex roommate from Hawaii is coming to visit! I'm so excited to see her again, haven't in over a year, and I'll once again get to be a tourist in Cali ;) She's Swedish so I think we'll definitely go to Ikea to have lunch :haha: Yum. 

Anyone else constantly eating? The minute I finish something I start thinking about what I should eat next. Then I go a whole day on one meal only. It's kinda ridiculous and probably not very healthy. My DH thinks it's dangerous cause he wants to pig out with me all the time haha ;)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hit 34 weeks yesterday, I don't think I'll feel like baby is very close until 36 weeks. I have big appointment at 36 weeks and another scan so I'll know then if I'm being induced early or being allowed to at least go to my EDD and hopefully beyond if needed.

I had a normal mw appt on Tuesday and all was fine. Bump measuring 34 weeks, no ketones in my urine this time and BP is still really low. Baby is head down.

The midwife doesn't want me expressing any colostrum until 37 weeks this time as with a 3rd baby it is more likely to set something off. Fingers crossed I'll be allowed to go to 40 weeks anyway so that is fine with me.


----------



## Christina86

I'm done. I want the baby out! I can handle the random crying and waking up at random times. I'm done with the pain. I can't even get up off a normal chair without help after a while ... Forget the couch. It even hurts to stand in the shower. =[ I know I still got some time but I told my husband last night if this continues (which I'm sure it will) as soon as 37 weeks hits im issuing an eviction notice bc I'll be full term.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- 36 weeks is a milestone for me for a couple of reasons. For one, my due dates are so far apart that my April 8th due date (in my mind) is like the least amount of weeks I am (if not more). So, whenever I make it to a new week, I think to myself, "Well, I am at least this far along if not technically further along." So, since week 36 is the beginning of the 9th month and 1 week away from 37 weeks at full-term, I consider myself almost full-term if not there already now. Because there is also that good chance that my due date is going to go along with a week prior to the ones given to me by ultrasound.
My body seems to have handled pregnancy in the same way in both pregnancies now. So, things sort of go slowly for awhile. Then, at 36 weeks, it's like BAM everything just catches up. My baby starts growing really fast as if the baby was due on the original due date all along and has catching up to do! That's another reason 36 weeks is a milestone for me.
I really want the baby to stay in as long as possible, though. The longer she is in there the better it is for her health. :) It's just reassuring to know that if something did happen at this point, she'd basically be just fine and not have to go in the NICU or anything.

I haven't been that hungry lately, which surprises me. I expected to be ravenous. But my digestive system seems to have slowed down again. So, it doesn't take much for me to stay satisfied for a long time now. If I eat too much, I just end up with terrible heartburn. And the heartburn just makes me not want to eat. I had been eating a snack before bed. And then when I was waking up hungry at night, I increased what I was eating. Now, I'm the opposite! If I eat anything before bed, I just lie there with such terrible heartburn, I can't sleep. As long as I don't eat before bed, I sleep fine with no heartburn. I also haven't been waking up hungry, but it's probably because my body is taking forever to digest whatever I have eaten.

Amelie- I'm glad that you had a good appointment! I didn't know that expressing colostrum with the 3rd child increased chances of things starting sooner. 

I couldn't sleep to save my life last night. I was tossing and turning all night. Baby Holly ended up getting like 1,000 hiccups. And then my back was giving me some trouble. I got up at about 6:30 to go to the bathroom. I laid in bed awake for another hour trying to sleep. I gave up and just got up. I see a nap in my future today! Getting geared up for being on baby's schedule when she gets here. lol


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm not really sure expressing would make much odds to be really honest. Everything I have read has said that :sex: is just as likely to cause something to kick off if it is going to happen as a bit of nipple twiddling. It would only happen if your body was incredibly ready.

I know what you mean about different due dates. I really believe this baby is not due on 27/28 of April so I always feel a bit weird about my 22 April EDD they are working too. 

I think that is why I think myself 'less' pregnant than I am.


----------



## Perplexed

I am determined baby will arrive a week after due date that's why I'm looking at it as 6 more weeks rather than 5, lol. Most things I need to do are done except for a few finishing touches. I'm throwing my friend a bridal shower next week since there's a chance I won't make it to her wedding (around mid April). 

Yikes, I woke up feeling incredibly sore down there. I do feel sore every now and then but never this constantly. Things are feeling more drastic as the weeks pass by.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I've been feeling the same! The pains in my lady parts is really getting bad! I was walking back to the office after lunch with some of the guys and I got a very swift kick in the cervix which made me gasp. They all looked at me horrified and said is it happening? Lol. 

I'm really focused on doing all I can to get baby to turn. But I have decided that when I go for my 39 week appointment on the 1st April, if he still hasn't turned by then I'm going to go with the c section on the 2nd April. I honestly believe that if he hasn't turned by then it's not going to happen. And at the rate he is growing he is going to be over 3.5kg already which is a good size. At least that way I'll have my parents to help me for just over a month.


----------



## Perplexed

I only feel better after a 2nd round of paracetamol around 6 hrs after the first one. I had a terrible morning!! Is it still every 4 hrs during pregnancy (paracetamol that is) or should I wait longer?


----------



## GreyGirl

Fingers crossed they turn, but if not, at least you'll have help when the time comes :)


----------



## Beanonorder

I had to pull out the doppler this evening for the first time in months! I've had a terrible day - dd woke up super early, I found her playing on the toilet later, I took her grocery shopping with me, lost a shoe of hers while shopping, Internet doesn't want to work properly, dd took a three hour nap ending at 5:30pm and it's now it's now 10:30pm and of course she's still awake and I've realised I haven't had a drop of water all day! So after my day I couldn't remember whether I'd felt baby move at all so out came the doppler!


----------



## northern_me

Those dopplers we all invested in were so worth it.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I agree that the doppler does pay off. Glad you had that on hand to check on your baby!


----------



## Perplexed

I'm sorry you had a busy day and didn't get a drink even! I'm glad you have a doppler to put your mind at ease.


----------



## stripeycat5

Right ladies time for bump updates me thinks! Here is me today. I feel fit to burst! :haha:. Have had a birthday party with DS this am which involved a soft play area so me crawling around after him was mandatory :wacko:. Then went to my mums and walked round the garden with her. Came home then my aunty and grandmother came round. Then my mother and father in law came up! So had a housefull making tea etc yawn. OH came home just as everyone was leaving - typical man how do they manage it?? Anyway needless to say am exhausted now bath time and then feet up with some chocolate I reckon!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Great bump picture, Stripeycat!


----------



## Christina86

I think I have hit the stage where I am just not hungry. I'm eating. But I guess my stomach is being smooshed to much now. I can barely eat half my meals without feeling full and if I try I then feel like I'm going to throw up. It stinks because I'm hungry. It's good because I'm not stuffing my face all the time. lol.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been so MIA lately. I've being trying to read but this carpal tunnel really keeps me from doing much online. It's hard enough to get through work. 

So question, lately if I bend over sometimes when j stand back up I get a cramping or tightening in my lower belly that's a bit painful. Is that a BH? It's only been a few times but I'm thinking that's what it is. 

35 weeks today. Can't wait to hit 36, and like Rebecca I bet this week drags! 

I'm so exhausted, got 3 hours of sleep last night and had to work today. I am praying they really let me take off at 37 weeks on disability for the carpal tunnel so I can try to get some rest. I know everyone is tired around here! 

Oh and welcome Kate! So sorry to hear about your son. How is your little girl doing?


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat: you look amazing!

Dini: I'm so sorry you're struggling and hope they let you off at 37 weeks. That would be great. I'm not sure what the crampy feeling could be, maybe ligaments? It could be bh as well. For me bh feel more like my uterus turns into a ball and will fall...but it almost feels like I'm describing real contractions (though I don't remember what they feel like).

I have a growth scan at the hospital tomorrow. Dd has her vaccinations today and I decided to go to the ladies clinic nearby. I wanted to ask about these intense pains I've been feeling in my inner thighs and after checking baby's position she said his head is low. I asked if he's engaged she said no but brim. Being engaged will hurt a lot then!!! She made a guess saying she thinks I'll give birth within a week, but obviously no one will know yet. But she did say the placenta is starting to calcify. This was mentioned when I was 38-39 weeks with my daughter and my fluids were measuring borderline low. I didn't know it could start this early. I'm glad my growth scan was postponed till tomorrow so that whatever is happening could be noted in my file.

The dr advised me to do kick counts and count 10 movements in 12 hrs. I've never kick counted before. Are there any app that could help?


----------



## northern_me

All doctors want something different with kick counts. Mine wants 6 movements an hour.


----------



## Perplexed

I don't think I've ever had 6 movements in 1 hour...but I've also never counted.


----------



## Christina86

My doctor hasnt had me do kick counts she just asks me if the movements feel the same most days. 

Dino- it could be ligaments. I get that feeling randomly on both sides at the bottom of my bump now. Before this week it was only on one side. My BH is my entire bump going very hard. I am to the point where when it happens I can't move well bc its uncomfortable. But I try to anyway bc even repositioning in my seat if I'm sitting will make it stop. 

34 weeks! 6 weeks to go. Though For some reason I have a gut feeling I'm going somewhere between 38 and 40 and idk why.


----------



## Perplexed

Does stretching count as a movement?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I think you are probably experiencing some ligament pain like others have said. I get that same feeling, and I have just figured it was more intense ligament pain since everything is so much more stretched out at this point. 
Happy 35 weeks! I hope the next week doesn't drag for you. If it's any consolation, after week 35 felt like it was just dragging on for me, time has picked back up again. :) Week 36 seems to be going by pretty fast. 

Perplexed- I hope that your growth scan goes well. My baby was like yours at my last appointment..at the brim but not engaged. Any movement counts, stretching, rolling, kicking. Anything. As long as you feel something from baby moving, count it. 

I keep having real contractions, but they aren't lasting. But every day I am having at least 4 real contractions a day on top of BH, of course. I haven't lost my mucus plug as far as I know. Maybe it came out and I didn't notice (although I don't know how that could have happened because it was really obvious last time). I tried to see if I might be dilating because these contractions, when they do come, are very strong and I don't see how they aren't causing some sort of dilation. But I couldn't really tell if I am. I think I am, but I wish I had some sort of talent at figuring that out. I've read about it, but it's so much more difficult to actually do. I do know I am somewhat effaced. 
With these things happening, I keep thinking back to my last pregnancy and how this is what was happening in the week before I had my son. I didn't know they were real contractions at the time with him because I hadn't experienced real contractions before. But with him, I also started having some real contractions throughout the day before my water broke. It started at the tail end of week 37 (which would have been week 36 by ultrasound dating scans) and then I had him at 39+1 (which of course would have been 38+1 by the dating scan). So, I can't help but wonder if this means she'll show up on that same timeline. She is growing at a very good clip now too!


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I was asked to count kicks last time and I had to make sure I was getting ten movements in an hour. Usually I got that within ten minutes! There are loads of apps that you can use to count kicks. You'll be surprised at just how much movement you actually have when you start actively waiting for it. 

Dini I hope you get let off at 37 weeks! Not too long to wait!

Stripey lovely bump picture! 

Rebecca how exciting if you really are gearing up for the birth! All the best!

I'm willing Monday to come so that this week can be over and done with! Then I will finally be free from work! I have a lot to do before leaving so I think it will go quickly. 
Dh is here and putting dd to sleep. I finally told him how resentful I am that he has taken no responsibility and every time he's tired/sick/busy he just cancels coming here but I just have to suck it up. He took it pretty well and said to me he gets he's been a real d**k and he will make more of an effort to be present and actually do things that are really helpful. I guess I'll have to wait and see...


----------



## ssjad

Good morning all. It's the middle of the night here and I'm sitting up in hospital after feeding my beautiful little boy, Benji.
He was born last week at 36+5 after 5 days of severe, unexplained abdo pain and 4 days of reduced fetal movements. 
Labour was horrendous - the worst I've had despite him being number 6. 
But all is well now - he's happy and thriving, and I feel so much better!


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats ssjad! Our first April bunny! I'm sorry labor was horrible but hope you're enjoying your newborn cuddles! :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

ssjad said:


> Good morning all. It's the middle of the night here and I'm sitting up in hospital after feeding my beautiful little boy, Benji.
> He was born last week at 36+5 after 5 days of severe, unexplained abdo pain and 4 days of reduced fetal movements.
> Labour was horrendous - the worst I've had despite him being number 6.
> But all is well now - he's happy and thriving, and I feel so much better!

Congrats!


----------



## Eidson23

Yay our first April bunny!! How exciting!! Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## Scottish

Sorry to hear you've been suffering so much dini. Sending you big hugs xxx :hugs:

Big big congratulations to our first April bunnie yippee! Congrats and post a pic of your wee boy ssjad xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congrats Ssjad! How much did he weigh?

Am I mad or were you originally going to have a section?


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations, Ssjad! I'm so glad everything is going well now. Sorry the labor was rough, but glad it's all over now and that he is healthy!


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations Ssjad that's fab news - congratulations on your little boy!x


----------



## northern_me

Congrats!


----------



## maggz

Yay our first "April" Bunny is here!!! Congratulations I'm glad everyone is doing good :happydance: :flower:


----------



## mcwhmm

Congrats!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Congrats ssjad!!!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations ssjad! How very exciting. Sorry the labour was so bad but I'm glad he's feeding well and in your arms! 
It's all very real now! First one to go so now it'll be like dominoes!!


----------



## Jinbean

Congratulations Ssjad on the safe arrival of your little boy! Sorry to hear the labour was horrendous, but glad all is well with you both. Can't wait to see some piccies!!! 

I finished work on Thursday and have my section date booked for 27th March, so less than 2 weeks until I meet my little girl. Eek!

Sorry I don't get on here at all anymore but never have a spare minute. I'm currently lay in bed with insomnia so thought I'd check and see how you are all doing! I'm really struggling lately as my bump is humongous! A week ago my fundal measurement had me at 41wks, I know to take these measurements with a pinch of salt but I haven't put on weight anywhere but my bump, it's all front. My little boy has been teething again so only wanting his mama, which is lovely but the cuddling is getting tricky with her kicking him during cuddles! Tee Hee!

Can't wait to see all the new arrival updates begin to appear and see lots of piccies!!! 

Big hugs to everyone! xxx


----------



## Dini

Congrats to you ssjad! How exciting! So sorry your labor was so rough. You have to post a pic!


----------



## ssjad

Haha... I have a few photos to choose from! I'm waiting to be picked up to go home, so I'll post a pic when I can get the photos onto my computer. 

I think it'll be like popcorn... first one baby pops out, then another, and then all of a sudden it'll go crazy in here with babies popping out left, right, and centre!

I haven't had a chance to catch up on the last couple of weeks here, but I hope everyone is going ok...


----------



## Perplexed

Ssjad I can't wait to see pics & hear your birth story.

Jinbean: so exciting that you'll get to meet your lo soon!


----------



## Christina86

I can't believe April is so close that some of us are starting to have our babies! Exciting! 

As for me.. I need to remember to take breaks when I am cleaning now. I went full force on the bathrooms- they needed it- yesterday. By the time I was done I couldn't breathe well, had a headache and got one nasty Braxton Hicks contraction. I plopped down in the couch for a few after that and realized full force is not attainable right now and being on my hands and knees cleaning like that was not the best choice. But when you have that urge to clean....


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: hopefully you're getting your much needed rest now.

I had my growth scan today and I'll hear the results at my 36 week appointment on Wednesday. The ultrasound technician seemed positive though so I dunno if there's anything that could be wrong, not that I'm expecting it.


----------



## Christina86

Nope, no rest. =( I hurt really bad today. I woke up at 4:45 this morning and I was full force ahead. I have my internship today but will be done with my hours by the end of the day. I have a conference tomorrow, class on Wednesday and class on Friday. Luckily I won't have to actually come to the schools unless I need to up until baby is born. So that helps. I really need a nap. It's only 10am and I am starting to crash.


----------



## cupcakepie

Congrats ssjad! :flower:

Can't believe how close we all are now!!

I'm 37weeks + 3 days and on countdown woop! Can't wait to meet my little boy now.. Hoping I don't go overdue! 

How is everyone feeling? Xx


----------



## RebeccaR19

I was nesting like crazy for the last two weeks. And while I still have things to accomplish, I just want to sleep now. I could sleep all day if I didn't have my son to look after. I took a long nap yesterday and today I just don't have the motivation to do a single thing. I did manage to do the dishes because they had to be done, but that's it. I also went to the gym. And if I'm tired, that usually gives me energy. Today, there's no difference. I'm counting down the hours until bed time!


----------



## Dini

Perplexed, I am sure your results will be just perfect!!

Christina, I know what you mean about full steam ahead, and it's exhausting!! I hope you get more rest tonight.

Rebecca, I'd say it's your body telling you to slow down. Sounds like you are listening to it. I think mine is starting to do the same thing.

I worked the whole weekend and today I feel like I've been run over. I hopefully only have one more set of 2 shifts in a row before I'm done, and I simply can't wait.

Had my MW appt today, all seems well with the baby, heart rate is good and he's moving lots, but he is still oblique, head is kinda in my right hip and his butt is on my left side, but his head is close to down and they aren't concerned, they said he's likely to shift when labor starts if not before.

I go back next Thursday for my strep B test and she said to bring my disability papers and they will write me off till he's born, and all I can say is hallelujah! I am so swollen now, all the time it seems and even my face is swollen. My BP was okay today 124/76 which is still too high for my liking by not concerning to them at all. I think it's just time to slow down and take some time to rest. So...hopefully only 5 more shifts at work, I'll be done next Friday. 

Also talked to the insurance about getting my breast pump, I can go pick it up whenever I want, so I'm hoping to do that Thursday when I am out shopping for last minute things for the baby with DH's best friend. I know that sounds weird but I was friends with him before I met DH, he actually introduced us. Anyway, we are getting close to being done in Blaze's room, got the closet shelf installed, put his bedding on his crib and I just need to get some organizing bins and things for his sheets and stuff. Still need some little things, like a few more burp cloths, receiving blankets, breast pads, a nursing bra, a bassinet mattress and sheets etc. 

We have to use a bassinet instead of the cradle like we'd planned because there is no room for it in our bedroom unless it's across the room and I still had my bassinet from when I was a baby so we are using it till he outgrows it. 

Oh, and ssjad, I totally agree, it's going to be like popcorn!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It feels like my baby is trying hard to push downwards! She keeps ramming into my hip and then other times I get a real heavy 'bowling ball' feeling. 

Neither of my older girls engaged at all so I don't expect her to do the same but this feels very odd.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: Hope you manage a nap here or there!

Rebecca: sorry you're so tired! I felt like napping during the day too earlier but didnt get to do it.

Dini: I'm glad your appointment went well. I recall my daughter being in a similar position during 3rd tri, she was head down from 27 weeks but more oblique. At some point her position changed, but I can't remember exactly which week.

Amelie: my daughter didn't engage till the night of the induction, but this lo is already quite low it actually hurts.

Dd woke up around two hours ago. I finally brought her to our bed and seems like she's fallen asleep. Cramping so much that I don't even want to get up and put her in her own bed!

By the way, how do you ladies differentiate between real contractions and bh?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think DD2 was engaged when they checked at 36 weeks but she definitely popped back up as when they induced me she wasn't.

I feel a bit like I am waddling now - how attractive!


----------



## Christina86

So even before pregnancy I needed ice in my water to drink it. I have to have my water as cold as possible. However in the last I'd say 2-3 days all I want to do is eat the ice. I drink the water... heck I drink A LOT of water... but for some reason I just want to keep eating the ice. That can't be good for my teeth. :wacko:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- Yeah I think my body needs me to rest too. I actually think baby girl is in the midst of another big growth spurt. I have been craving lots of milk and I am so tired I feel like I took sleeping pills. 
Glad to hear you are getting off of work soon! 

I'm finally in bed and feel like I am just melting into my pillows. I will respond more tomorrow when I am more alert.


----------



## maggz

Amelie sounds like she's getting ready to get out! Rolling around in there :) 

Dini I'm glad for you that you'll hopefully get to quit a little earlier. That will be such a relief. Can't believe how long you've lasted! Any time I feel like whining I think about you like hey, she's still working 12 hour shifts now get it together! :haha:

Christina I love chewing ice too. I don't need ice in my water I prefer either or ;) I don't think its so bad for your teeth, is it? 

I'm about to fall asleep will respond better tomorrow. Today was weird I was very dizzy and neither eating not taking a nap helped. My back is also extra bad today. On the bright side I remembered to get tums so I'm laying down now and don't feel like I'm throwing up in the back of my mouth hahaha! Oh but to top everything off my throats been hurting the whole weekend and I'm getting a cold to accompany it! It's like damn everything happens at once. 
I did go get some of the last things we needed for the baby today; a changing pad, hamper, some toiletries, and a seat cover for the car. I also got fabric and made a wet bag for dirty cloth diapers! Pretty pleased with myself :haha: :thumbup: I have more so I'm gonna make another medium sized one and then a small one for the diaper bag. 
I'm so ready now!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

She has given up on going into my pelvis and is now trying to dislodge my left hip bone it feels like :rofl:


----------



## Perplexed

AmeliePoulain said:


> She has given up on going into my pelvis and is now trying to dislodge my left hip bone it feels like :rofl:

:rofl: my lo is trying to do that too today!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm much more awake and refreshed this morning. I slept so good last night! I don't think anything could have stopped me from sleeping last night. I did have to get up 3 times to pee, but I just went right back to sleep afterward. So it wasn't bad at all. My body must have needed it. I'll take my bump picture tomorrow to see if there is significant growth.

I think baby Holly has her hands above her head, which is why her head isn't getting lower even though she is descending. I feel hands/fingers moving around very very low. I felt her moving down even lower last night also. 

I also felt last night like she was trying to crawl directly out of my belly. It feels like there is absolutely no cushion between the baby and the outside. I can just barely touch my belly and feel every movement. It hurts something crazy when she does this.

Amelie- I have felt that before too! These babies do crazy moves.

Perplexed- I differentiate between real contractions and BH mainly on how they feel. To me, real contractions feel like a painful squeezing feeling. Usually it's a squeezing in my back that makes its way around to the front of my lower abdomen. It feels like my uterus is squeezing, holding for 30-60 seconds, and then just letting go. Sometimes, though, it isn't always the direction. It starts at the top of my bump sometimes and squeezes downwards to the bottom. But it is still more of a squeezing feeling that holds and lets go. Nothing I do can change or stop it. It won't be related to whether I've had water, emptied my bladder, or how I'm positioned. 
BH, on the other hand, are more of a hardening of the belly. They can still hurt as the hardened belly is not comfortable, but it isn't that same squeezing feeling. Last time I missed this, because I had the squeezing, but it never started in my back. It wasn't until I was in labor and they got stronger from the pitocin that I realized that was just how my body was handling contractions. Although, this time, it's much more like what they describe. Most of the "real" ones I feel start in my back and work around to the front. And it's all lower back/abdomen.

Maggz- So sorry to hear about how sick you've been! I hope the dizziness goes away today and that you were able to get rested last night.

Christina- I don't know anything about eating ice except that my friend's mom has a problem with eating ice. But hers is like a strange addiction where she eats trays of ice. Maybe your body is trying to cool off?


----------



## Christina86

Maybe! I hadn't thought of that. It has been warm here recently. We went from 20's and 30/40's to 80's and 90's! Now it's back down to the 50's.


----------



## northern_me

Have you had your iron levels checked lately? For some reason, people with low iron tend to like ice, pregnant or not.


----------



## Christina86

Not recently. Last time was same week as my GTT. I had extremely low iron and take an iron supplement bc of it. Maybe I need to take more? I was told only one pill a day.


----------



## northern_me

Do you feel abnormally tired? I would ask for another test and get it re-checked.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

They really should check you again. I started out with amazing iron levels - just under 15. I have dropped to 11 something in the past 2 months though, I look really pale and have dark circles under my eyes. 11 still isn't low though.


----------



## counting

I always liked to eat ice, but with my low iron levels this time around, I was craving it.


----------



## maggz

I'm with counting... I just like it it's not necessarily a craving. At least it's better than snacking on chocolate or chips lol


----------



## Christina86

Yes, I am exhausted. I actually feel more exhausted now than I did in the 1st trimester- and I was really tired then! I'll let my OB know. I didn't even consider it could be iron related. And my exhaustion... I thought it was normal paired with just doing too much but maybe not.


----------



## Perplexed

My mom ate ice with all her pregnancies. I ate ice after having my daughter because I was so hot and the midwife asked if it was a pregnancy craving for me. I said no but I'm really hot right now. I guess it's common. 

Cramping all the time now :( it really disrupts my day to day stuff. I wonder if I need to drink more water, just haven't been keeping track of my intake so it might actually be low. 

Dd is awake again...I have no idea what I'll do with two babies who wake up in the night.

Edit: seeing my ticker say 36 weeks kinda scared me! Dh asked last night how much longer and when I said maybe 5 weeks from tomorrow he said wow that's close. It is! So close!!


----------



## Christina86

Note to self: lack of water will set off quite uncomfortable braxton hicks contractions. I had 3 this morning before leaving for the conference and then 5 more before lunch. I had only drank 32oz of water from 8-12 because it was limited. I hoarded the water pitcher at lunch and nearly downed the entire thing but had no more bh for the rest of the conference.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You'll likely find the BH are in part being caused by being at work, even if you're not stressed or active. I had constant BH at work, driving to work etc. I'm physically busier at home but have them less.


----------



## Perplexed

Bh for me feel like my entire bump balls up and they can be a bit painful. These days I have period type cramps in my pelvis and lower back, it feels like I'm literally getting my period (my period pains are insanely painful...more than the average woman imo) and they're on and off all day. Could these be bh as we'll? I just really can't tell. I'm trying to hydrate as much as I can but it doesn't seem to be helping. I don't remember getting bhs this often for days in a row last time.


----------



## Christina86

I had like 15 yesterday. My husband asked me if it was truly a BH or if it was real. He's getting a bit nervous lol. They are getting annoying and I hope that doesn't become the norm. 

I also realized yesterday that I will be a month away from my due date on the 26th and that is next week when I am 35 1/2 weeks and then while talking to someone went "oh crap" lol.


----------



## Perplexed

Those bhs are sounding very frequent Christina. Have you asked your ob/midwife? It's probably normal I've personally had lots this past week but I'd ask anyway. Our due dates are so close! I'm already past my due date being a month away, but since I'm considering my baby might arrive on the 21st of April I'm still not 4 weeks away from that, yet lol.

On my way to my appointment...dunno why I'm making a huge deal of this appointment in my mind. 

Oh yeah! I dreamed that another one of our April bunnies was born! Though I'm not sure who it was...I woke up wondering if it was a dream or not and which one of us it was! Maybe I shouldn't keep my phone next to me when I sleep anymore, lol.


----------



## counting

My contractions- BH and early labour are all period type cramps. I don't get the whole bump squeeze really until active labour. When I was having my first (induced) I told the nurse I was cramping, but no contractions really... She responded with "those are contractions"lol. I felt really dumb!


----------



## Perplexed

Counting my mom told me that in her experience period cramps are real contractions. She even thinks what I'm having these days are real contractions too. But I dunno, it's so early. Everything feels different to every woman. I don't recall my labor contractons at all. I don't even recall the early labor ones (prior to ARM). It wasn't that long ago!


----------



## northern_me

Every time I go to my OB and tell her I'm *only* getting period cramps, she tells me that's good and they're doing their job.


----------



## northern_me

Also, only 10 days till my ACTUAL due date! Ahh!!


----------



## Christina86

Perplexed said:


> Those bhs are sounding very frequent Christina. Have you asked your ob/midwife? It's probably normal I've personally had lots this past week but I'd ask anyway. Our due dates are so close! I'm already past my due date being a month away, but since I'm considering my baby might arrive on the 21st of April I'm still not 4 weeks away from that, yet lol.
> 
> On my way to my appointment...dunno why I'm making a huge deal of this appointment in my mind.
> 
> Oh yeah! I dreamed that another one of our April bunnies was born! Though I'm not sure who it was...I woke up wondering if it was a dream or not and which one of us it was! Maybe I shouldn't keep my phone next to me when I sleep anymore, lol.

No I didn't even think of it yesterday. I did think it was a lot compared to the normal 3-4 I usually have. They were a bit stronger than usual but other than the ones in the AM, quite spaced out. They also all completely stopped once I repositioned/ moved or got up to walk which is what usually happens. They all stopped by about 8/8:30pm and I was good. Haven't had any this morning. I'll have to remember to call to let them know if I get more than the normal amount today. Hopefully I won't.


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: maybe you're the next to have our next April bunny that I dreamed of. So exciting!!

Christina: definitely call and ask if you get that many again, better to err on the side of caution. I went in at 27 weeks for cramping on and off all day and it turned out to be nothing but it was better that I went honestly!


----------



## counting

18 days here until due date! So close.


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay for 37 weeks! 

Baby is being stubborn still and hasn't gone head down yet. Doctor is still hopeful but we have booked a c section date anyway. We'll make a final decision on the 1st April. I really struggle to do the exercises I'm supposed to be doing. Inversions are hard! And the other one that I'm supposed to do for 15 minutes gets super uncomfortable really quickly! 
But next week I will (finally!) be work free so I am planning to go swimming every day. I am going to attempt some head stands. I've been too scared to try the whole 'something cold on the top of my bump and something warm on the bottom'. I'd hate to hurt him...

Dd fell asleep in the middle of dinner this evening! It was so cute. She was still trying to eat while being asleep. My poor exhausted child. Mom won't be far behind with bed time either!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I felt that exact same way on Monday. I had cramps so bad that I literally felt like I was getting my period and had to remind myself I was pregnant. lol I was also very irritable, tired, and generally moody on Monday. So, that didn't help with the fact that I felt like I was getting a period! You probably are having mild contractions.

That's funny about your dream! You never know who it will be. 

Beanonorder- That is adorable about your daughter. Poor thing is so tired. I hope she gets back on a good sleep schedule again soon! I'm sure you are itching to do your swimming again. Happy 37 weeks!

I'm also 37 weeks today (at least). Lately, I've been going back and forth between feeling like this baby isn't too far away from arriving and thinking I still have a good bit of time.
After my period feelings on Monday, I slept great and I was feeling a ton better. I felt better pretty much all day yesterday. I didn't have any contractions at all. No nesting urge either. I was just laid back. But then, last night, some contractions got started while I was in bed (on an empty bladder and everything). And I was wondering if they were going to amount to anything, but they never got stronger or closer together. I kept thinking, "Body, at least wait until my MIL is here! And preferably until after 38 weeks!" So maybe I mentally stopped it. lol
And there are other times I think I may end up going past my due date. I am actually not feeling heavily pregnant right now. I don't feel done or just over it all. I don't really even look ready to have a baby. So, I'm wondering if that's all just a sign that I'm meant to go more than the 3 weeks until my due date. You just never know! I still haven't lost my mucus plug or had any other signs of real labor coming soon other than contractions here and there. I also think baby Holly needs to get in a better position. I can definitely feel her head down there, but I also can definitely feel that she has her hands up above her head.
I felt her sweet little foot from the outside last night! It was in the right side of my belly. I'm thinking she has her back to my left side, her butt curled up near the top, and her feet curled up under to the right side. EDIT: Realizing that the picture on my ticker looks like how I think she is positioned except with hands over her head. Ha!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

With DD2 I was sometimes having really regular BHs for hours on end. I got admitted at 35 weeks due to it, but I was having 8 or so in an hour at that point.

That was down to something called irritable uterus, just irritating, doesnt effect the baby at all.

I'm 35 weeks today. Took my first EPO and going to to 3 RLTs a day now. I dont want her early but I am so likely to be induced I want to give my body a shot.

Also with the RLT last time DD2 was out in 5 pushes - that was a bonus :haha:


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: awww your dd is so sweet :hugs: happy 37 weeks!

Rebecca: happy 37 weeks. You never know...you could go into labor without any signs! 

Amelie: happy 35 weeks! I'm glad to hear RLT made a difference for you. Gives me hope!

I had a good appointment today. Took forever but it was positive. My dr says it's unlikely for me to go 5 more weeks due to baby's position, but she won't check for dilation till the 7th and added the clause "if you havent had the baby yet" it's kinda exciting...but scary at the same time. I'm taking it with a grain of salt though, still expecting to go 41 weeks.


----------



## Eidson23

This accurately sums up my wife and I! I'm a nerd like Ross, so it's appropriate.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6BeisdMICVA


----------



## maggz

Lol eidson I LOVE that scene. "...also, I'd be far away... in the sea"


----------



## Dini

Perplexed I know what you mean, it's excitinf but scary and our babies could really be here anytime! 

Rebecca, I'm like you, at times I think he will be here early, like 37-38 weeks and other times I think I'll go over.

I actually think i dropped a bit today. I thought so this morning and DH commented this evening. I'm a little less short of breath today and found it easier to move in bed. Not a lot of extra pressure or anything so I think it was a small drop. I've only had a handful of BH total that I know of so far. 

Amelie I'm glad to hear you think the rlt helped. I've been drinking 2-3 cups a day for a few weeks now and this week I started 3 a day. I missed two today though I was so busy. I think I'll get some epo tomorrow. 

I talked to my boss today and told her for sure the 27th is my last day and I can't wait!

Oh and today marks one month till my due date. My girlfriend pointed it out!


----------



## Perplexed

Eidson: lol! I think I watched that whole season both pregnancies!

Dini: dropping is such a relief! I dropped at maybe 36 weeks last time and although I couldn't tell from the way my bump looked, I knew because my ribs weren't on fire anymore. This time I'm carrying low anyway but I do think I've probably dropped a little as bump feels lower. The 27th is so soon, a little over a week away!! You'll get your much needed break!

Today I decided that we need a new changing table for my mom's house and I want to pick one out myself. The one we currently use is okay...but there's no way to stick the changing pad to the changing table...it's a 15 year old changing table that belonged to my brother, purchased by my late father. I'm so sentimental about it. I wish I were handy enough to fix it. It's unsafe to change my daughter on it now.


----------



## northern_me

I have been absolutely miserable since I had that sweep yesterday morning. Cramping and I'm pretty sure I had my show. Not in established labour by any means but just feeling disgusting with no energy.


----------



## Eidson23

Good luck northern! I had my sweep at a little over 37 weeks and it was awful! But I had my son a few days later. I'm gonna ask the dr on Friday if they do sweeps. Damn military doctors


----------



## northern_me

Thanks . I'm being induced tomorrow morning if it hasn't worked by then


----------



## Perplexed

Northern :hugs:

Good luck! I hope it goes well! 

After my last sweep with my daughter I had this (tmi) big glob of bloody discharge. I remember seeing it and asking to go back in to see the dr. She said it was normal. I was induced the next day (and having irregular contractions) but the induction actually went very smoothly. I hope yours goes even easier!


----------



## northern_me

I've been googling it and the consensus seems to be that you don't get that until around 3cm. I was 1.5 yesterday so I'm hoping all this disgusting-ness means I'm continuing to dilate. If I can get to 3cm before tomorrow they won't even use the foley, they'll just break my water.


----------



## Scottish

Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow northern!

The baby's are going to come thick and fast I think from now on! 

I hope you all have a good labour and baby's are all well. Sending you all good labour vibes when the time comes!!!! It's so scary we are at this point I still don't feel like it has been 9 months! This pregnancy has flown by compared to my last two ones. Eeeekkkk!!


----------



## sharnw

Huge good luck Northern :)


----------



## Perplexed

I went in for reduced fetal movements earlier. I told dh to take me and he got so scared his hands started shaking so I ended up going with my mom. The midwife could feel the baby move with her hand but I couldn't. His heart rate was okay but they gave me juice and water and some 20 mins later he started moving a lot! It was such a relief! Maybe nothing was wrong and maybe the kick counting thing is causing extra worry, but I'm glad I went in. 

After everything turned out to be ok my mom admitted that with my youngest brother she had constant reduced fetal movements and his heart rate was a bit low at times. Then one day they admitted her to the hospital and were going to section but apparently since she started having contractions they let her labor. He was breech though and she wishes they just sectioned anyway as she labored for so long and was fully dilated for a long time and there was just no pushing him out. She doesn't remember if it was an instrumental delivery or what because she was just so out of it due to laboring for so long. 

She didn't share the reduced movement/reduced heart rate issue with me till after we confirmed that the baby was ok. I think she was more worried than she let on!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I am so glad everything was okay with your baby! It's great that they were able to check you out and get him moving for you.

Dini- Not much longer for your work! Not bad at all. :) Also, it is exciting to be at the month away point. It seems to really narrow down from there. :) 

Northern- I hope all of your symptoms get things moving for you quick. And so that even if you do end up induced tomorrow, it all goes smooth. Good luck!

I got asked my two ladies in my dance class today when I feel the baby will arrive. One of them said to me that she thought exercise helped the baby to arrive earlier rather than past the due date. I haven't been holding back AT ALL in exercise and it doesn't seem to be making things a whole lot different--other than maybe that I feel better than I might without it. I told them I just really go back and forth on how I feel about it. I'm definitely trying not to stress over it because I think that's the worst thing for myself, my body, and my baby right now. I'm just still carrying on as usual.


----------



## Perplexed

You're right I think it's best not to stress. Carry on as normal. I'm going to be trying to do that these days and not think about labor. I'm getting sick right now anyway (sore throat) and would like to feel better before having baby!


----------



## Perplexed

I'm anxious to hear how Northern is doing!


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed her waters broke by themselves sometime during the night and she checked into hospital when contractions were five minutes apart. I think that's the last update I saw. 

I'm really having a down day today and struggling to bring myself out of the funk. Its supposed to be all good - work is finished, less than a week til my parents arrive and insurance have confirmed that should I need to go ahead with the c-section it will be fully covered. I've climbed into bed with dd and going to watch a show. I'm hoping an early night will make everything right with the world.


----------



## LuckyMama13

You know it's getting real when...the hospital admittance papers arrive in the mail!


----------



## LuckyMama13

oooooooooh I hope Northern is doing well!


----------



## RebeccaR19

I hope she is doing well also. I can't wait to hear the announcement of the birth of her little girl!

These babies are coming one after another!


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks for Northern's update Bean. I hope things go smoothly for her. I hope you feel better as well, glad to hear that you're done with work. You really need a break to relax! Having the c section covered by insurance if you end up needing it is such a relief as well!


----------



## stripeycat5

Last day of work today woohoo! Had a lovely lunch with the ladies from work and off to see the theatre production of The Full Monty tomorrow and am very much looking forward to it. Hope I don't laugh too much and start things off early! 

Had the solar eclipse today over the uk. Managed to pop out in between patients this am to see it and we had a pretty good view. 

Baby is still v.active - don't think I have dropped just yet. Felt very achey last night but think that was just a busy day rather than anything else. 

Good luck Northern! Eek so exciting now all the babies have started arriving &#128512; x


----------



## maggz

Stripey just noticed we have the same due date! :D 

First day of Spring Break here, don't really know what to do with myself but I have tons to do as in laundry, clean house, and homework! I'd really rather just watch Scandal lol...


----------



## Scottish

Deleting post


----------



## Perplexed

.


----------



## Dini

Just wanted to pop in and say hi girls! I know the fb group has been more active but thought I'd say hi!

36 weeks today! 9 months officially. Hopefully not more than 4 weeks to go lol.


----------



## Peachypoo

Hi ladies, bit of a late entry as I'm so used to winter babies!! My baby is due 25th April and it will be my fourth baby God willing. 

Really excited for a spring baby but sooo confused on my shopping .. Dunnu what I'm suppose to buy etc.. How u ladies getting on??


----------



## Christina86

So today was eventful lol. Spent 3hrs in the ER after my husband sliced his finger on the mandolin. That was gross. I don't do well with blood. Yuck! 

Baby has been moving around like crazy today. My stomach looked like an alien was about to burst out. At the hospital my husband kept poking my belly and the baby would move. He hasn't really touched my belly much so today was the first time he felt the baby move. He felt a kick when I first started feeling those a long while back. 

I am still getting a decent amount of BH and they are uncomfortable. My boobs hurt pretty bad still which makes me angry lol. And I am crampy usually in the early morning and night. Today my bump just felt heavy also. More towarda the bottom. I felt as if I wanted to hold the baby bump up to keep from falling over. I wonder if baby is starting to drop? 

Anyway. I'm off to sleep. I got very little sleep last night so I'm hoping for a good night sleep tonight.


----------



## Beanonorder

Hey peachypoo! I had a winter baby last time and am also trying to figure out what I need this time! 
We also have a Facebook group if you are at all interested in joining that. 

Dini yay on 36 weeks! 

I am celebrating my last day at home all alone with dd. I really can't wait for her to get any abundance of attention from Thursday when I my parents arrive. 
We are having a beautiful sunny day so I took her out to play. She decided she was hot so took her shirt off. I was hot in jeans and a t-shirt so I left her. My word, did the Chinese parents only have things to say! Their kids were dressed in all these layers and I felt so sorry for them. The two of us enjoyed a good dose of Vit D!


----------



## Perplexed

Welcome Peachypoo :hugs:

Dini: happy 36 weeks :flower: I'm sorry about your husband's accident. I'm so squeamish too it makes my legs weak. Maybe you did drop! When I started to drop I also felt like I needed to hold my bump!

Bean: I'm excited for you- your parents coming must be such a relief! People around here also keep dressing their kids in layers and socks etc. we live in a warm country! Someone gave us a box of cute baby socks when dd was an infant and I just never saw the need, she wore only one or two of them total. People also used to tell me off for dressing dd in a top and pants without a vest (onesie?) underneath, they say her diapers will fall off and the wind will blow on her stomach...err what wind? It's warm!! 

Since today is the 22nd I realized that a month from now will hopefully be induction day if I don't go into labor myself. I want baby to either come in a day or two or stay put till the 10th of April. In laws going on holiday next week and so are my aunts...I want them to be here to see baby before they go and not miss the early days.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I can't remember if you said before, where are you? I also call it a vest! But I'm learning to use all these other names because people never know what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Christina86

35 weeks! So very close to the end. =] 1 more week till I'm officially 9 months...


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: I'm in UAE, most people know Dubai though.

Christina: happy 35 weeks!


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed said:


> Bean: I'm in UAE, most people know Dubai though.
> 
> Christina: happy 35 weeks!

That's cool. I was looking at a couple of jobs in Abu Dhabi just after dd was born. Ultimately decided it wasn't the right time to move countries. 
I am now determined to leave China next year. If it doesn't work out for Australia or New Zealand right away I may just consider the middle east again for a couple of years first.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Welcome, Peachypoo! Congrats on baby #4 on the way. :) 

Dini- Happy 36 weeks!

Christina- Happy 35 weeks!

Perplexed and Beanonorder- Your stories about people critiquing your girls for not wearing "enough" in warm weather remind me of something a woman said to me when my son was first born. He was just a couple of days old, and I was carrying him to the doctor. He was born in July, and we also lived in Georgia then. It gets very hot here. A cool summer day is 80 degrees F. That day it was over 90. I actually had him in a footed sleeper (because it's colder inside). And this lady looked at me and said, "Where's that baby's blanket?" I said, "Excuse me?" and she repeated herself, "Where's that baby's blanket?" So, I looked at her wide-eyed and said, "Don't you know how hot it is? Look at his cheeks, they are already flushed." And she just said, "Every baby needs a blanket. They get too cold." And I was a FTM with a very brand new baby so I actually started doubting myself after that! LOL I told my doctor, and she said, "Welcome to parenting where everyone has something to say about what you're doing, and they will usually think it's wrong. Just trust your instincts. You're doing fine." It is something else that people feel a need to comment on your choices.

AFM My MIL is supposed to be coming today. She was having problems with her tooth yesterday, and they couldn't come then. She felt awful about it. But we'd rather make sure she takes care of herself first before coming here for a stretch. Last night, she said she was already starting to feel better. We'll see! I am slightly anxious about someone being here. Last night, I started having contractions again. They were accompanied by a lot of pressure down low. This lasted for about 2 hours. I don't want to get anyone hyped up especially if it's just false labor, but it's at a point where I don't know if it's building or not. So, I told my husband what was going on. I think it made him realize that we are very close now. It's not that he didn't know that, but I think he felt we have another good week before real labor watch. And we might, but you just never know. 
I'm also wondering if I did already lose my mucus plug and didn't realize it. I suppose there is a possibility of it like if it came out in the toilet because I don't look at what's in the toilet before I flush most of the time. Sorry for TMI! I'm just having so many feelings that I am dilating, and with the amount of pressure I'm feeling, I don't see how my mucus plug could still be in place. 
We have a pretty big and long day today. Our church is giving us a baby shower after church. I don't really need another baby shower, but they wanted to give one. They are calling it a baby celebration. It's like a luncheon at the priest's house. The people at our church are just so nice. They are also all making meals for us for after the baby comes so we don't have to cook. But we have that and then we will come home and have to clean up a little before my in-laws get here. My husband is supposed to steam clean the carpets. And I need to get the spare bedroom bed ready and clean the spare bathroom. My son has a tendency to wreak havoc on that bathroom since it's pretty much his bathroom the rest of the time. 
I'm just rambling now. I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didn't lose my plug with DD2 until I was 4cm and an awful lot of contractions going on - it doesn't always come away. And it coming away doesn't mean very much at all unless it is bloody x


----------



## Peachypoo

Thanks ladies for your welcome yay Id def be interested in Facebook club.


----------



## sharnw

Hi peachy :)


----------



## Christina86

Peachypoo said:


> Thanks ladies for your welcome yay Id def be interested in Facebook club.

Welcome! =]


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! If it's ok can I join the fb group? I know it's a little late on, but I must have missed it previously as don't get on bnb that often. Love the fb group I am in from when pregnant with DS. Hope you are all doing ok.

5 more sleeps until c-section day and meeting my little girl! Eek!

Big hugs! xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Peachypoo and Jinbean if you PM your email addresses I'll send you an invite to the group. Its set as secret at the moment. 

Jinbean that's exciting that your c section is so close! If I go ahead with mine it's 9 days away! There's a part of me that wants to just go with it because I'm so done being pregnant!


----------



## Christina86

It's one thing being woken up bc you have to pee. It's another when you lay back down and are kept awake bc baby movement is so strong that it feels like an alien has taken over and is trying to escape. lol. I'm pretty sure I usually sleep through this but I may have downed 32oz of water before I went to bed. Oops.


----------



## MrsA22

Dini said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi girls! I know the fb group has been more active but thought I'd say hi!
> 
> 36 weeks today! 9 months officially. Hopefully not more than 4 weeks to go lol.

Thats exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: I hope you find a work opportunity at a really great place! <3 I can't believe how soon your c section would be if you go ahead and plan it!

Rebecca: I feel like it's easy to miss your plug loss if you're not looking out for it. I don't think I'd miss it though as I'm always on the look out for blood due to bleeding a lot last pregnancy. 

Jinbean: that's soon! Good luck!

Christina: lol the alien bit made me laugh. I hope you managed to get some rest.

My temper is so bad lately and I keep crying out of rage. I can't stand most people and they also can't stand me. In some cases I can't blame them, in others it's really just people being inconsiderate.


----------



## Christina86

Yeah it took a while but I fell asleep. Then after a while the dog and my husband both moved pulling the covers off of me. Then I got cold. My back is hurting. My hips hurt. My boobs hurt. I got I think 3 BH overnight- woke me up. I tossed and turned. I feel crampy this morning too. Not a lot as some days but still there. I was up at 6:20 again to pee. I think I may just say screw it and get up and take a nap later. I hate not being able to sleep. =[


----------



## Perplexed

Sorry to hear that Christina. I had a crap night as well, tossing and turning for hours and woke up slightly crampy as well.

My next appointment is a week from Thursday. I can't believe I'll already be 38 weeks by then. And I can't believe she won't be checking for dilation!! I'm curious to know whether all this cramping has done anything useful or not.


----------



## Christina86

My next appt. is Wednesday. I'll be 35w3d when I go. The nurse, as she brought me to the room the last time, went "you're a little over 33 weeks now... pants on this time and off next." She said nothing else and the dr. didn't mention the next appt. so I have absolutely no idea what they plan on doing. :haha:

All I really want to know is if they can tell how big baby is and if baby is still head down (I think (s)he is but not sure). Oh and I've had people telling me that I am going to have to have the baby by 38 weeks b/c I have GD. So I want to know if that is true, if they are nuts, or if we are just seeing how it goes. Dr. never mentioned delivering baby early just b/c I have GD. The people that are saying it are people who had kids and have gone to the same practice I go to (some with GD and some without). I need to know these things... that is the difference of 3 weeks and 5 weeks left.... :baby:


----------



## Perplexed

Maybe they're doing the swab for group b strep next time? They did that at my 36 week appointment. 

A girl I know had Gd and was induced on her due date. I guess it depends on different factors. Hope they give you answers!

I'm actually worried about getting an appointment after my 38 week one...last time there was a 38 week pregnant woman trying to get an appointment for the following week and they said there isn't anything. So shocked!


----------



## Christina86

Maybe. What's the test for Group B Strep? I feel so lost. I really just try and go with the flow with my appts. I don't usually get told what is happening until the day of the appt. Only time I got told in advance was my GTT to drink that nasty stuff. 

You'd think that they'd have appts available! Hopefully you don't have any issues.


----------



## Perplexed

It's a vaginal swab hence the pants off comment I think, lol. I think if we're positive it just means we have to be given antibiotics during labor. I didn't have it last time. This time I think I dont have it as they said they'll only call if I tested positive.

My old dr didn't tell me what we'd be going next appointment...except when she started talking about induction. My current one talks a decent amount...but sometimes about things that aren't really important...but at least she lets me know what's going on which is better for me!


----------



## Christina86

Ha. That would make sense. :haha:
I kind of wish she'd say just a little something about what would be happening at the next appt. It wasn't so bad earlier on but now that I am nearing the end and have no idea what I am doing it would really be helpful.


----------



## Perplexed

Some drs don't even give you a chance to ask questions, and when you do ask, they just give you one word answers that tell you literally nothing. It's so annoying!


----------



## Christina86

My dr is good about not giving one word answers which is nice. But at the moment when I'm attempting to remember what I wanted to ask and when I have my husband also asking questions I forget to ask what's happening next. Lol. 

I have a strange feeling baby went through a growth spurt. I had two days of baby being quieter than usual. Yesterday I ate everything in sight and still felt hungry. Last night the movements seemed stronger and today it seems as if I popped a bit more and baby is on a roll. I am back to being like "eh" when it comes to food. I'm hungry. Know I have to eat but just don't want to bc I feel like my stomach is smooshed.


----------



## Perplexed

I have the same problem but it got better when I started writing down my questions so I wouldn't forget to ask!

I'm also not hungry much anymore but I can tell that I'm hungry when I get super cranky lol!


----------



## Christina86

Haha. Yeah I get cranky too if I wait too long to eat. I forgot to eat breakfast this morning! Then I had some tomatoes and cheese and my dog huffed at me bc I wouldn't give Her cheeese. Lol.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I was at the gym today exercising and the some "Come Baby Come" came on. It made me laugh! I listen to pandora radio when I exercise. This is the first time that song came on.

Perplexed- I get the same way when I'm hungry! I also get cranky if I need to sleep (like really need to sleep). I seem to need at least a short nap every day or I'm cranky and hormonal at night. It's like I am the baby!

I just got up from a nap, actually. It was a really nice one. I really feel like my body is getting really close to going into labor. I think I somehow had a mental blocker up or something if that makes sense. And now that I know that everything is good to go should the baby come--everyone is here, everything is ready, etc--I am thinking my brain has relaxed and is starting to give my body the go ahead.


----------



## maggz

I'm not able to get anything done right now. I can't stop thinking about DH potentially not being here for the birth. It kinda hit me yesterday as we were doing some planning and I just can't get it off my mind now... I just cry and cry and feel so sorry for myself. I wish I could just go home. :cry: 
There's no one here that I feel comfortable asking to be with me in labor so if DH won't be I'm seriously considering just being alone. 

On the bright side I was crying and my dog came up and snuggled with me. That was cute.


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies! :) 

Sorry I deleted a post the other day as I updated on baby news but then thought oh darn maybe they want to update themselves lol but they haven't yet!!! (From Facebook group) ;)

I am 37 weeks today yippee! I have been feeing quite crampy today which is new for me. Maybe all the epo and rlt is doing something as it is quite a bit of crampy feelings on and off. I think I will crap myself if I go into labour early lol 

I am booked for Induction on 12 th April at 8pm 3 weeks yesterday so this time in 3 weeks my baby will be in my arms. That's v scary as my ds is my baby just now lol he's gonna seem so grown up once his brother comes along. 

Xxx


----------



## Scottish

Maggz sorry your feeling down about being alone :( I was alone in my last labour as it happened so quick and I thought it went well. Actually dh arrived 30 mins after our ds was born and I was glad he missed out on my pain and stuff lol. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Christina86

Okay my GD diet has been thrown out the window today. I just totally gave up. I started out forgetting breakfast, then I had tomatoes and cheese, then I had 2 packets of oatmeal (and I added extra brown sugar bc well I wanted it and nobody was home to stop me) and then I went over to the University to say hi to the husband and had a decently large slice of cake which was there for someones birthday (I asked husband to get it for me and he said no.. I knew it was going to happen) and then I realized I didn't actually eat lunch so I went to mcdonalds got 2 burgers, fries and a large tea. I started out not hungry at all and then all of a sudden BAM! I am completely starving and want everything in sight. Yep... today is a waste... and I have a really bad headache. Hopefully my husband will cook dinner tonight because I fear opening the fridge at this point. In fact... I kind of fear going into the kitchen at this point.


----------



## Christina86

maggz said:


> I'm not able to get anything done right now. I can't stop thinking about DH potentially not being here for the birth. It kinda hit me yesterday as we were doing some planning and I just can't get it off my mind now... I just cry and cry and feel so sorry for myself. I wish I could just go home. :cry:
> There's no one here that I feel comfortable asking to be with me in labor so if DH won't be I'm seriously considering just being alone.
> 
> On the bright side I was crying and my dog came up and snuggled with me. That was cute.

I'm sorry you're going through that. It has to be hard. I can't offer any advice on whether or not it would be better to be alone or not since I've never been through it at all. Stay strong. That is cute about your dog... they know when we need some cheering up.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I'm with you on the temper/crying thing! I feel so ridiculous! 

Christina sorry about the diet fail! I can't imagine how difficult it is to be so strict. Don't beat yourself up too much! Tomorrow is a new day and you can try again. 

Maggz sending big hugs. I completely understand the emotions you're feeling. I wish I had something inspiring to say. I'm guessing it isn't possible for someone back home to come over to you? If you are confident on your hypnobirthing I'm sure you will be fine on your own. I hope it works out for you! 

Just two more days til my parents arrive! I Skyped with them for the last time last night and I can't wait for the next conversation to be in person! 
I feel like there is still so many things I want to get done! I start off doing them but ten minutes in I'm exhausted and I feel useless! Plus the lack of cupboard space in my apartment is driving me mad - especially in the office and kitchen.


----------



## northern_me

Christina, don't worry about it! That happens. It's ok. 

I can't remember if I updated here or just on Facebook. Might be a duplicate post. 

I had my beauty on Friday afternoon. I was supposed to be induced Friday and my water went on it's own 3am in the morning after my sweep! It ended up being a complete disaster due to my epidural becoming a (very) high spinal and basically becoming paralyzed and unable to breathe. I have never seen people run so fast and scream so loud in my life. Total crisis and I thought I was dying.

Anyway, the monster of a baby I was supposed to be growing showed up being a petite 6lbs 14oz!


----------



## Eidson23

Congrats northern!! I'm not on Facebook so I can't wait to see pictures of your angel :hugs:

TMI Kayla lost her mucus plug! I know it can still be a while I'm just super happy about it lol


----------



## Christina86

Yea tomorrow is a new day and I am going to make a salad for lunch! lol. I didn't even check my sugars. I passed out on the couch so who knows what all of that did to me. 

I am so tired of having to pee so much! I gotta go 2-3 times for a 32oz drink and occasionally even when I don't drink I gotta go cuz baby punches my poor bladder. My goodness! 

I also had the strangest feeling after dinner. It was like a BH but it was like only the bottom of my bump got tight and I felt crampy with it Happened only once. I couldn't move and it hurt. 

Now I'm off to get ready for bed and bandage up the husbands nasty finger. The blood clotted up so it's purple and blue but it looks to be healing okay so far. It also looks really really gross.


----------



## maggz

Christina there's always tomorrow, only thing you can do is not beat yourself up and try again tomorrow. 

Bean that's so exciting about your parents coming! And regarding cupboard space oh gosh I feel you. I feel like the house is always a mess cause I don't have places to put things. 

So today has been a total emotional wreck day, I just can't get my mind off this birthing situation and now that I'm kinda accepting that it might not be so bad to be alone during labor, the whole after part is there too. If it goes like that, DH won't have a chance to bond with our baby, we won't have pictures, or eat the celebratory meal provided by the hospital together... Just all the little things. And none of the people that are here are close to me in a way that I'd wanna share those special moments with. 
...and Bean, no, I really can't ask anyone in my family to come out, my mom is coming in May, and I can't ask my sisters to do that. It's both ridiculously expensive, and such a big time frame, so they'd have to stay for two weeks at least. 
Gosh... welcome to my pity party.


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggz you are entitled to have your pity party! Its hard to think about giving up all these things you had planned or envisaged. I still have a lot of residual feelings from my previous birth but one thing I can reassure you about - despite neither dh nor I getting to hold dd until she was three days, we all bonded great! I had a grand plan in my head of him telling me whether it was a boy or girl and I had to take time to mourn the loss of that. It sounds like such a small thing but I had worked it up in my head as such a big moment that it was hard not to have it. I took the time to grieve and in the end, it really has all turned out well and it will for you too!
Its hard living away from family at times like this when all you want is them to be around. Sending lots of big hugs for that!


----------



## maggz

Thanks bean. 
What happened when Amber was born? If you want to share, of course.


----------



## sharnw

Eidson yay :)


----------



## Beanonorder

She was born with ABO incompatibility because dh and I have different blood types (I'm O positive and he's A positive) so this led to severe jaundice. The Chinese have a very different way of dealing with things so she was taken away to the NICU as soon as she was born. They briefly showed her to me but I wasn't allowed to touch her or hold her or anything. Also it's not like Western hospitals where parents have all access to their babies. They had strict visiting hours on a Monday and Thursday from 1pm to 3pm. I gave birth in the early hours of Thursday morning and they allowed us to go in at noon so as not to alert everyone to the fact that there was a foreign baby there. But it was only ten minutes and I got to stick my arm in the incubator and touch her. Then we saw her through the window for 2 minutes on the Friday and finally we got her back at lunchtime on Saturday. It was really difficult especially because we weren't prepared for all this to happen. But she's a very happy and healthy little girl now so it'd all good!


----------



## Beanonorder

We're waiting to see of this baby has the same thing but the doctors here are confident he won't have to be taken away from me this time and they've promised I can hold him first!


----------



## maggz

That's so different from here! I bet it was heart wrenching. What did they do for her? Did they have to give her a blood transfusion or just monitor her?
But you're delivering at an expat hospital now, right? Or at least more Western-ized than the last one?


----------



## Beanonorder

She was under the UV lights for a day and a half and then she was given an immunoglobulin transfusion. 
Yes I'm going to a more westernised hospital. My doctor actually speaks English!!


----------



## Perplexed

Northern: congrats :hugs:

Christina: tomorrow is a new day :hugs:

Maggz: I hear you on the husband situation. We won't know till next week if dh has to go or not. And once we know he'll pretty much have to leave on the spot. I'm worried about being alone too. I live near family but I don't feel I can count on anyone. They don't even answer the phone. At least I know for sure dd can go to my grandmother's and even stay overnight if needed, but that's all I have for the moment. Is your dh's thing confirmed? 

Bean: it's so heart breaking to have had to been away from your newborn. I hope this time will be different.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Christina- That sounds like a contraction. That's how it feels when I have a real contraction.

Maggz- Have you all talked about getting a doula? I think I would probably consider that if I knew my husband would be gone. I think a doula could also be very helpful with your hypnobirthing. But I could see how that would feel like maybe it's not necessary in the event that he is there. I'm sorry you are having to go through this stress right now :hugs: It's tough! I did find that the nurses at my hospital were excellent during labor and in a military hospital they are extra sensitive to anyone whose husband has to be away. 
Even if your husband isn't there straight away, he will be able to bond with the baby even if it is later on. I know this just from my own experiences. My husband was there, and my son went back and forth between who he felt he wanted to bond with. He bonded more with my husband right at and after birth than me! He would scream with me and calm right down with my husband. Then, a couple of months later, he switched it. It's sort of been like this his whole life. He spent most of his first year preferring his daddy and then his second year preferring mommy. Now he flip flops based on who he thinks will give him what he wants. ;) But, out of everyone, he has the closest bond with my mother who lives the furthest away. And she didn't even meet him until he was 2 weeks old last time. And even then she only saw him once every several months, but he always wanted her and has been inexplicably close to her. Anyway, all that to say take heart! It's not all amiss if he isn't there immediately.

Eidson- Very exciting! I keep waiting for mine. :)

I shared this on the FB group, but I figured I should share on here as well. I had some sort of false labor start last night. I had strong contractions coming on at 7-minute intervals and lasting 60-90 seconds each last night. It lasted 2 hours and then just went away. Since then, I haven't had so much as a twinge. I know my body is obviously doing something, and I'm trying to be patient with it!
It's definitely something else to feel like you might be going into labor only to have it just stop. I'm sure it's a good sign in the end that real labor is right around the corner. I just hope that the next time it happens it is the real thing. My body has been practicing for 2 and 1/2 weeks now.


----------



## Christina86

Well that's a scary thought. I just thought it was an odd BH. I see my dr tomorrow I guess I'll ask her what she thinks. I've been getting a lot of BH lately which is fine but if real ones are gonna start too I'm afraid I won't be able to tell the difference =| 

I have to be somewhere in 2hrs and I am too lazy to get out of bed. Eventually I have to get my day started. I just don't wanna!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think there will be lots of new babies in this group soon! 

I had my 36 week appointment 1 day early today. Everything was really positive. The midwife was very encouraged my HbA1c number came back so good (average blood glucose of 5.4 over the past 12 weeks)

Baby feels quite small and still not engaged. I don't expect her to engage until labour if I am honest. My other girls didn't.

I have my growth scan and consultant appt tomorrow. All being well I'll be left to my own devices until 40 weeks with just a check up inbetween at 38 weeks. The midwife was optimistic if my scan goes well that I will be allowed to use the midwife unit at the hospital - so I'd have the option of labouring in the pool and just not have as much intervention.

I had a crappy induction with dd1 and couldn't bring myself to go back to the hospital. With dd2 I had another 'eventful' induction and to be honest the thought of going back to the delivery suite where that hapenned scares me a lot. I had an appointment a few weeks back in the same part of the hospital where I spent the night pre induction last time and I almost had a panic attack.

I think being midwife led in the hospital is best for me - if something goes wrong they can move me downstairs to delivery.

The midwife was really supportive today but she laughed a little I might not have time to do much thinking. She said I need to call the hospital if my contractions are lasting a minute and coming every 5 minutes. It feels a bit surreal. I won't even be remotely on labour watch until late 38 weeks I don't think. I just have so much going on over easter with my big girls.


----------



## Beanonorder

Amelie I hope all goes well with your growth scan and that you get to deliver with the midwife. 

I'm 38 weeks today! Off to see the doctor later this morning. I'm pretty sure he's still head up. I think I've basically resigned myself to the fact that he doesn't plan on turning... 
And of course the most exciting thing is my parents fly today! Yay I can't wait to see them tomorrow!


----------



## Scottish

Yay so glad you updated northern! Hehe

Amelie that's fabulous news! I hope you get the labour you are hoping for and I hope it comes naturally! Good luck!

Bean good luck with your appointment. I am so happy your parents arrive tomorrow :D you can get some well deserved rest xxxx


----------



## Dini

Bean I hope your appt goes well and I'm so glad your parents are going to be there soon! 

Amelie that's good news about the midwives. I'm using them too and so glad I think it's so much better!

I'm starting to get concerned that this baby is still oblique. The midwives act like its no biggie but it greatly increases my chances of a c-section. I'm starting to get more pressure and light cramping now but still rarely have BH unless the tightening i feel in the lower part of my belly everytime I get up is one but I don't think it is. I don't think I'll be on labor watch either until about 38 weeks. I kinda expect to go over but then again you never know.


----------



## Dini

Oh and Maggz, you are allowed to have all the pity parties you want! I know I would! I'm thinking about you!'


----------



## sharnw

Bean I'm happy your parents will be with you soon :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh my word, what a waste of time appointment I just had! I don't think I was even with the doctor for ten minutes! I've lost a bit more weight but still nothing to cause concern, BP still good. She literally used the US machine for 30 seconds to check his position - still head up, then she listened to the heartbeat. She asked of I had any questions then said we'll discuss the c section and everything next week after the scan. 

I think I've basically resigned myself to the fact that I'll be having a c section. I'm nervous but also excited at the prospect that baby could be hear in a week and a day!


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: looks like things might be starting for real for you soon! While the labor did stop it probably did cause dilation and effacement!

Amelie: I hope your growth scan goes well and you can labor in the midwife led unit. :hugs:

Bean: happy 38 weeks! Sorry your appointment was so quick. Hopefully the next one will be better.

Dini: from your description I think the pain when you get up is probably ligament. But I don't have a good track record of figuring these things out. You are probably having bhs without realizing.

Today I am at 37 weeks. I've realized that when I have period cramps my entire bump hardens even if I only feel pain in my lower abdomen. I guess it surprised me as I was expecting it was only a lower abdominal thing. Bump these days is more hard than not, it doesn't hurt it just feels weird.

I found a tiny lump in my left breast last night. Smaller than my finger nail and kinda hard to find. I wonder if it's a plugged milk duct. I had a large fibrodenoma that was more egg sized removed when i was 19...but that was huge and easy to find.


----------



## stripeycat5

Amelie I hope you get the labour you want this time. Like you say if you labour in the Mlw at least there are consultants near by if you need them.

Rebecca - I don't think it will long for you at this rate!

Bean - I'm sorry your appointment was disappointing. Appointments in the uk are v.similar literally blood pressure, urine, checking the bump and the heartbeat and that is pretty much it!

Dini - I have started feeling a few cramps and if I roll over too quickly damn it hurts!! 

It is DHs birthday today so want to something special for him but he won't be home til much later and will have probably already eaten . Thinking about making some millionaires shortbread as he loves it. 

My father has decided that emailing me to pick up his meds, some money and some pigs kidneys (vomits ugh) is acceptable with a day's notice so have got that to deal with too. He only lives 20 mins away but his house is a tip DS can't do anything there as there are knives, screwdrivers, medication everywhere. A bit ol dirty cat litter tray in the kitchen (which I refuse to clean his cat/ his mess). Father sits on his arse all day watching telly or on his laptop. He broke his hip last year and hasn't driven since but just doesn't try and help himself at all and it drives me bonkers &#128545;. Anyhoodle rant over I need to rest but as soon as I started on maternity leave it seems like a free for all for me to take DS to see relatives, run errands for people etc. Think I need to learn to say no! X


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder- I'm so excited for you that your parents are coming in! It will be great for you to have the help. :) Happy 38 weeks also! I'm sorry your appointment was so short and not much help. 

Amelie- I am glad to hear that you will have a chance to have the kind of birth you want. Hopefully, you will have a much better experience this time.

I had my appointment today. Not too much went on at it. The doctor believes this baby will come within the next 2 weeks. She is descending. Her head is also engaged. Things seem to be moving toward labor. I'm just doing everything in my power right now to stay calm and not be anxious about it. Sometimes, I really want things to hurry up and get going because the "any day" thing makes you wonder every single day if this is it. I have had a lot of contractions all day. But nothing coming at specific times. I told my mom that this makes no sense, but I have a feeling that she will come either this coming Sunday or next Saturday. My original thought of March 27th is fading because, as I get closer to it, I just don't think my body is going to get things going that fast. I think I still have at least another 4 days to go before any real labor happens.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My appointment went well yesterday. Baby has had a good growth spurt all over and isn't on such a low centile now - she was estimated 5lb 15oz yesterday, which I think is a smidge more than she is but if it is her weight then Dd2 was 6lb exactly at 36 weeks and she was 7lb 7oz 4 weeks later at birth.

The placenta is healthy and flow through the cord is really good. Totally normal fluid.

The consultant was happy given the extent and early intervention with my GD to proceed as though I don't have it in this pregnancy so I can go to +12 if I stay well and have the baby in the birth centre and use the pool if I want. I am so so so happy :flower:


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: With labor, especially a second one, you just don't know! It's not impossible for it to be really fast! :)

stripeycat: I know what you mean...I have a hard time saying no too even when I can't. I hope you can put your foot down because you'll certainly need your rest while you can have it!

Amelie: So glad to hear about your appointment! I hope you'll have the labor you want in the midwife led unit. A water birth sounds really lovely :flower:

Last night I've come to the conclusion that I am in no hurry to have baby. I used to want him to arrive this week once I've reached 37 weeks, but now I just don't know anymore. I've had a few nights of good sleep and will miss that when there's a newborn. I'm still tired and heavy but I think because I had a good day yesterday I feel like I can carry on for a few more weeks without complaint. 

I want to go for a massage and get my hair and nails done. Also I've had this weird craving to have my teeth cleaned. I used to be so precise with my teeth cleaning and went to the dentist to get them done twice a year on the dot...but the last time I went was when I was around 39 or 40 weeks pregnant with my daughter. Maybe sometime next week.


----------



## Christina86

It's March 26th! I am officially exactly a month away from my EDD of 4/26. Though I don't think I am going to make it to my due date. I've had multiple people between yesterday and today tell me they don't think I'll make it to 39 weeks (and some even think I am going to go at 37). 

My professor asked me what I thought and all I said today was baby needs to hold out until 10am on April 10th. When she asked why I said "because I'm doing my presentation at 9am... it's 20 minutes... this gives me time to do the presentation, answer the questions and then get to the hospital if I'm in labor" :haha::haha:


----------



## Eidson23

Because my water broke before I had any labor signs at all, I wanted to ask you ladies! Since last night she's had excruciating lower back pain (more than the normal back pain she's had) and period cramps all night and through today. Is this considered that "prelabor" stage? She's had contractions on and off since like 35 weeks, but this is different and I don't know what to make of it. I was never this miserable in my pregnancy.

Also her blood pressure was 140/94 twice in the past week, but her EMTs are telling her that's normal for being pregnant and not considered high. I consider that high, any input would be great!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- I think it could be a prelabor stage. My water also broke last time without a real labor first. But this time, I'm having the same thing as what you are describing. My back pain has increased a lot this week. I feel like I have a constant lower back pain--especially when I am sitting down. I have also had a few days with period cramps. I had them bad on Monday. I personally feel like my body is starting a very slow labor right now until it gets to a point where it feels like picking up into real labor. If hers is more consistent and she's not getting any relief, I think she very well could be headed into real labor. 
I don't know enough about BP to weigh in on it too much. Mine is usually pretty normal. Is she swelling a lot? 

Perplexed- I hope you do get your nail and massage appointment! I made a hair appointment for tomorrow. I was on the fence about making one with having labor signs, but I decided to go ahead and do it. If I go into labor, I'll just cancel. But it feels good to be a little bit pampered at the end! :)
I hope you're right about fast labor. :) That would be nice and make all of this on and off stuff feel worth it later.

Amelie- Excellent news! You worked so hard and it feels like you definitely deserve to be treated like you didn't have GD. Good job! Glad baby is measuring great too.

I went from feeling like I spent a long time riding a bike on Monday-Wednesday to feeling like someone straight up punched me in the crotch today. It hurts. I looked it up and have found mixed opinions on it. Some people say it's the pelvic area widening and ligaments loosening up for the baby. And others say it doesn't mean anything because they had this and still 2 weeks later had to be induced. It's hard to imagine walking around feeling this way for another 2 weeks. Although, I don't have to worry about any kind of induction unless I make it past 41 weeks.


----------



## Dini

Eidson it sounds like prelabor to me but what do I know lol. Now the Bp, I'd say it's a bit high but it does seem like they don't worry so much when you are pregnant if it gets there towards the end. When is her next appt?

Rebecca I really have a feeling you will go soon and not go till 41 weeks! 

Amelie I'm glad your scan went well and it sounds like you are doing great!

Bean, I know what you mean about ahort appts. But with an Ultrasound you would think it'd be longer. 

Had my own appt today, got my strep b swab but no cervical check :-(. Good news is baby is now head down and vertex instead of oblique so if he stays there that increases my chances of a natural birth. Praying he stays put! I definitely have the pressure and discomfort to go along with his position!

Tomorrow is my last day at work! So excited! A little nervous because my disability papers haven't come in so I couldn't get them signed today. Hopefully they will be in by Monday because my next appt is Tuesday.


----------



## Beanonorder

Amelie so glad you are getting what you want. I always wanted a water birth, the idea just sounds so amazing! 

Perplexed enjoy your pampering! I would so love a massage... 

Eidson is does sound like things are moving along for your wife. My labour started with period like cramps that then started spreading over my whole belly. The blood pressure is definitely high. The doctor said to me you should expect your blood pressure to be lower than it normally is because your blood volume has increased by so much. 

Dini I'm so glad you're going to finish work soon! I know you definitely need this time off! Because you're getting disability this means it doesn't affect your other leave right? 

My parents are here now and it is just awesome! Granny has already been put in the number one spot and I'm constantly being told to 'away' and granny must bath, change nappy, etc... Its lovely!!


----------



## Eidson23

Appointment is tomorrow and she'll have her cervix checked...so I'll update! We just got back from a walk with one of the dogs.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Had an appointment today...they did the Strep B test and she said I was 70% effaced and about 1 1/2 cm dilated. Ultrasound next Tuesday!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I find it so odd being in the UK all these cervical checks, they just don't do that here.

Do people have babies earlier in the US than in the UK? Most people here seem to reach their due date - unless induction is involved is just assume most first time mums will have their baby later than the due date as that is what seems to happen most of the time. It could just be my perception though.


----------



## Perplexed

I think personally it wasn't done in my first pregnancy till 39 or closer to 40 weeks. I was induced at 41 weeks due to low fluid though so maybe that's why I was checked before 40 weeks. My current dr won't check till after 39 weeks...but I'm personally planning to reject as it won't really tell me anything useful I think. If they decide that a 41 week induction is the way to go again then I don't mind having stretches & sweeps after 40 weeks.

I had an ultrasound at 35 wks and the dr said cervix looked closed, fluid is fine but on the low range of normal and some calcification could be seen. A bit over a week later when I went to check on the lump I felt I was offered another ultrasound and of course I accepted LOL (not my regular dr...the walk in clinic). The dr said cervix starting to open hehe but also added that it doesn't really mean anything (don't I know it?!). 

My aunts just left on vacation today. My inlaws are leaving tomorrow. I told my aunts that I'm keeping baby baking till they come back lol. I also told my mom that I'm taking her out for breakfast sometime next week. We joked that baby will say he wants to join in on the breakfast outing and come next week haha.


----------



## RebeccaR19

AmeliePoulain said:


> I find it so odd being in the UK all these cervical checks, they just don't do that here.
> 
> Do people have babies earlier in the US than in the UK? Most people here seem to reach their due date - unless induction is involved is just assume most first time mums will have their baby later than the due date as that is what seems to happen most of the time. It could just be my perception though.

I think it is just a much more common practice here. Although, my current midwives are not into doing cervical checks...at least not like my doctor was last time. I know that last time they checked to see if I was making any progress toward labor. I think it was some way to help them predict if there would be an induction necessary.
But I have known quite a few people who have delivered before the due date. My cousin had her first at 37 weeks, a good friend of mine had hers at 36 weeks, my cousin's gf had hers at 36 weeks last month, another cousin of mine had all of hers at 37 weeks. I had my son at 39 weeks, but my personal situation is a bit different I think because my dates are all over the place in both pregnancies. Of course, I also have a good friend who just had her baby at a little over 41 weeks in addition to a few others I know who went to or past their due dates. I'm not sure what the average would be. From people I know, it would seem most babies arrive between 37-41 weeks.


----------



## maggz

I've been crap at keeping up with this thread - sorry! 

Amelie I agree, compared to home, I feel like more women have their babies earlier here. I don't know what to attribute that to exactly, I think it's a combination of factors both cultural and medical. 

I do however understand women now that are like "GET OUT AT 38 WEEKS" lol although I wouldn't go as far as to ask for an induction or anything, but I sure would be glad if I didn't go over 40 weeks. My sister has been saying he'll be here on the 11th of April, and even though I totally disagree I would love it if she was right ;) 

Stripey sorry your dad is putting such pressure on you. You're totally right you should start making it clear that you can't be at his beck and call like that :/ 

luckymama that's exciting! 

I had a cervical check yesterday too and she said it's still pretty high. I also have no practice labor going on so it seems like he's completely content in there, little booger :haha:
I had my doctor read over our birth plan, which only made me want the other doc that I like more to be on duty when I go into labor, because she's been at a hypnobirth before. This one just doesn't seem to get it. She was all "what do you mean breathe baby down? How are you going to get the baby out??" I just felt like she didn't have any trust in that what I'm planning on doing will work. I mean, if it won't, it won't. But don't make me feel stupid for wanting to try something else than what you believe is right, lady! Oh well. I'll just have to educate her :haha:

DH is gone for the weekend for work, and I have absolutely NOTHING to do. I see a lot of housework, Netflix, and procrastinating homework in my future :rofl:


----------



## Eidson23

Appointment went well today! She is 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. She said it could be as early as tonight or as late as 41 weeks lol. He's putting a ton of pressure on her pelvis so we'll see. If she's still pregnant next week she said she would do a cervical sweep. Was hoping she'd do it this time but she said she couldn't at 1 cm. baby boy is great though! Good size and moving like crazy. Heart rate was 163 because he was moving all crazy lol.


----------



## counting

For anyone not on the FB group, yesterday I was added to the induction list at my doctors appointment. My blood pressure meds are not working well anymore to control the PIH and it's time for baby boy to be born. I'm waiting for my hospital to call me to come in, but I don't know when that'll be yet. Within the next few days my Dr guessed. I'll be dosed with cervadil for cervical ripening and then i'll get the drip and waters broken. Lots of mixed feelings, but excited i'll be meeting my son most likely in the next week.


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck counting :hugs:


----------



## Dini

My midwives also don't check you until 39-40 weeks and won't do a sweep unless you need to go Into labor soon or are over and Part of me feels like I'll go over but part of me thinks it'll be early because I'm not totally ready lol. 

I seem to get period cramps at night most nights now, not bad just barely noticeable sometimes and they don't last long but they have come every night for a few now. 

Eidson, isn't it awful to have such a range to wait for? Maybe it's a good thing that my MWs don't check so I won't think he will come sooner lol.


----------



## Christina86

I have no idea about checks and sweeps. At this point my dr hasn't even mentioned the group b swab. Maybe at my next appt? I'll be 36+4 but its my 37 week appt. I get the ultrasound to measure how big baby is. I'm not even sure what's she's thinking lol. I guess I'll continue to go with the flow. Now back to attempting to force myself back to sleep. This waking up wide awake at some ungodly hour of the morning crap is getting old. =[ 

Oh .. 36 weeks today so I am officially 9 months! 

Goodnight!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think a part of the reason they don't do many cervix checks here is because it isn't very reliable for indicating what is going on. My SIL had to go into hospital at 36 weeks and was told she was 2cm and given she had her first child at 37 weeks she assumed she wouldn't be overdue.

She had a sweep at 40 weeks and was 4cm, hehe, but she didn't have her baby until a week later because it turned out the inside part of her cervix was much more closed.

I will accept a sweep if I'm overdue I think but I know there is an increased risk of your membranes rupturing but labour not hapenning after. I really don't want my labour to be messed around with with the drip. Also I'd rather labour with my waters in tact if possible! Having done it both ways, having waters in tact for longer was much less painful than a 'dry' labour.

What will be will be though!

I can't believe I'm approaching week 37. I don't think I'll feel 'close' until week 39 though. It is the easter break here now and I have both my girls at home and we have a lot of plans in the next 2 weeks. We also aren't totally ready for baby, I think her room will be finished by next weekend and I suppose I'll probably do the first sterilisation of the bottles I have for case of emergency.

I also need to wash all the moses basket bedding ready to pick up the moses and stand from my brother on the 6 April - so the baby has no bed until then!!!


----------



## cupcakepie

Hey ladies x

I just turned 39 weeks yesterday! So on final single figure countdown :happydance: 

I'm due April 4th - anyone else due around this date?

How is everyone feeling? I am getting a lot of pressure and on and off backache but apart from that nothing to exciting yet lol x


----------



## Beanonorder

Yay on 39 weeks cupcakepie! I'm due on the 8th but will probably be going in for a c section on the 2nd due to breech baby. 
I'm in a fair amount of pain and definitely at the 'I want this baby out' stage. I never had that the first time so it's annoying this time! 

I still can't quite believe that this could be baby week for me!! I'm excited and nervous all rolled into one. 
I've been quite irritable the last couple of days. Its hard to keep my temper in check! But I'm trying...


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I can agree that maybe it's better not to have a cervical check until later so you don't get into thinking something is going faster than it is.

The only thing I keep wondering is if I'm anything like last time where the doctor told me I had a bulging bag of water about to burst and I wouldn't go another week without it breaking. She ended up being right. And I was thankful because I expected it. But if I couldn't have that information this time, knowing if I am 1-2 cm dilated probably wouldn't mean anything.

I am also having quite a lot of menstrual cramping feelings. Today I was feeling like I had gas-related cramping based on how it felt. And I was laughing because only at the end of pregnancy do you wonder if it means labor or if it really is just gas! lol

Cupcakepie- I am kind of due then. I just don't really have a real due date to be honest. We've had to use growth scans to pin-point a due date. LMP has me at March 30th. My first growth scan has me at April 8th. But my other scans have fallen between those 2 dates. So, lately, I've been using April 4th since it's right between. :)

I'm feeling confused and working very hard at staying calm and relaxed. I'm trying to completely forget I'm so close to my due date so I don't stress myself out. I keep having false labor contractions. Last night, I had 3 hours of them. They pushed the baby down further. This morning, even while lying down in bed, I could feel her bearing down and was wondering if it was going to lead to anything. I've had on and off period-like cramping all day. So far, nothing. But I didn't sleep much last night. So, I've spent most of today enjoying the extra help with my son and squeezing in naps. 

Amelie- I have wondered if it might feel better to labor without water breaking first since I only have the one experience to go off of. I'm constantly on the fence about how I feel on it. Sometimes, with these contractions, I sort of want my water to break just so I don't have to keep wondering if "this is it." But then I feel like when it comes down to it, I might be glad if my water doesn't break first and everything doesn't feel so rushed. I'd love to just avoid pitocin altogether.

Christina- Happy 36 weeks! It's coming close!

My mom says that girls like to make sure they're ready for their big debut and like to show up very close to their due date, on it, or after it! It's actually really comforting to me because it gives me something to smile about while wondering when she will show up. It's the thought that "girls take a long time to get ready." I don't even care how true it is. I just think the thought of her wanting to make sure everything is perfect before she comes sounds very much like me before I can go anywhere. And I arrived 2 weeks past my own due date.


----------



## Perplexed

Christina: happy 36 weeks!

Amelie: it makes sense for labor to be less painful if waters were intact. In my case it was how I was induced and it regulated my contractions. But on the other hand in terms of pain post ARM contractions hurt a lot more than the irregular ones I had before. But sometimes I do wonder if I would have found them more manageable if I had a natural progression between them. 

Cupcakepie: happy 39 weeks! 

Bean: it's so exciting you'll have your baby soon! It's understandable you'd be irritable, it's part of being nervous I think.

Rebecca: I started having gas cramps too but no gas! It made me wonder if things were starting, I'm so nervous now that I want a bit more time. It's great that you're getting to have naps now, especially since you aren't sleeping due to contractions.

I dreamed that I underwent a 5 day induction process with the tablet and no progress, so they decided to "just use pitocin", and I asked for epidural long before the contractions kicked in. Weird that I keep dreaming of failed inductions. 

Dd woke me up around an hour ago, just brought her to our bed. She does not seem sleepy at all. Not whining or crying, just awake. Insomniac toddler?!

Gas cramps that are in my lower pelvid, back and hips tonight. All of a sudden my episiotomy area kinda hurts too. I want to say maybe lo dropped further but his feet are in my ribs still.


----------



## Dini

Happy 36 weeks Christina! And happy 39 weeks cupcake!

Bean that's so exciting you could have baby in the next few days! When do you find out?

Some days I feel so close to the end and other days I feel so far. I still have little things to do, put the swing and bouncer together, and Amelie reminded me I need to wash my few bottles and breast pump parts. Still working on my hospital bag and haven't packed a thing for DH besides toiletries. 

I am packing him a separate bag with just a few things in it so we can use the room in his bag if people bring us stuff while we are there. 

I decided to try bouncing on the fitness ball today and after I had quite a bit of pressure but after a bit it went away so I guess baby moved back up. Anyone else using a ball?


----------



## Christina86

I had thought about getting a ball but I can barely walk straight w/o almost falling randomly lately. My luck I'd sit on the ball (even holding onto something) and fall backwards, forwards or to the side. Lol.


----------



## Perplexed

I use a ball sometimes but it's really hard on my back. Used it with dd as well but definitely more.


----------



## cupcakepie

Beanorder - not long for you now then!! I actually had a dream I went into labor in the 2nd lol! Would be great if I did as last time I went 8 days overdue so I'm hoping to go a little earlier this time. Best of luck for your c section  I'm feeling excited and nervous too...

RebeccaR19 - that's great we have the same due date! Your dates are so far apart so I don't blame you for going for the 4th in the Middle. Hope our babies arrive on time for us! I've been getting the periord cramps too.. Ok Saturday night they were coming in waves and I was getting a little excited but then I went to sleep and had the best nights sleep I've had in ages and slept till about 5am without having to get up for a wee! :thumbup: 

Perplexed - thank u  I never know that labour could be less painful if your waters are still intact! My waters went last time with an almight gush lol just like you see in the films! They had meconium in them though, so I eneded up being put on the drip to speed up my labour I went from 3-10 in 2 hours. The midwife said my own body was going into labour naturally anyway and the drip didn't really make any difference but will interesting to see what happens this time!

How are 2nd time mummy's feeling? I'm feeling kinda more nervous this time as I know what is coming think I was lot more relaxed 1st time round as crazy as that seems!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Dini I will find out at my appointment on Wednesday. That is why I am (slightly) wishing time away. I just want to know for sure if its happening or not!

I used my ball a lot last pregnancy and it really helped! I haven't used it too much this time. Every time I get on it dd expects me to bounce her up and down!! Probably explains why baby is still breech!!!

Interesting about labouring with or without your waters. Mine were broken for me after 19 hours of labour and my contractions were excruciating! They didn't get any worse after my water had been broken. 

Everything, everyone is doing is irritating me today! I am really struggling to not snap! Plus I had all this marking to finish and that did nothing to improve my mood! Plus dd decided today was a good day to wake up at 5:30am so I am so tired. Dh is sleeping here tonight and I just know I'm going to hardly get any sleep (and no, not for a good reason either!!!) Oh well, maybe only three sleeps to go!


----------



## sharnw

Beanonorder my dd expects me to bounce her on the ball too haha :)
She'll see me on it and she'll climb up :haha:


----------



## Perplexed

Cupcakepie: I dunno if it's less painful but for me maybe since I wasn't in proper active labor before they broke my waters there was no natural progression, that probably made it less manageable. 

Bean: I'm so excited about your appintment on Wednesday! 

Personally I'm not nervous about the birth. I'm just anxious because of not knowing when it will happen. But im nervous about having a newborn and toddler, and about breastfeeding again. I feel I really dont want to but will try anyway.


----------



## Scottish

Yea my ball is being used more by my two than me :haha:

Perplexed I to am anxious about a baby and toddler. I am most worried about not Having time to care for my toddler but hopefully the moby wrap I bought helps with that. Also sleep wise I am worried to! Then it is the worry if breastfeeding will be successful or not and what to do with my ds when baby is cluster feeding! Sigh! 
I am sure we will do great and I suppose it's good to worry about these things. 

I am 38 weeks today less than 2 weeks to induction. Had my mw today and all is well. Back to see mw 2 days before induction and I am hoping for a sweep. I will ask anyway and see but I did get one last time so finger crossed (it's hard to get a sweep in uk when not overdue)


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish I think they should give you a sweep since they are inducing you 2 days later anyway! Happy 38 weeks :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I got 2 sweeps with DD2 scottish when I had a 39+5 induction booked.

They wouldn't do it when she wasn't at all engaged though.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Dini- I have a ball and I bounce on it a little bit, but not very much. I get bored on it and I feel weird. I can't do it around my son or he thinks it's some kind of a game and tries to push it out from under me. So, I try to do it when he is asleep.

Scottish- I also think they will probably give you a sweep especially if they are planning to induce. I think they'd want to try to help things progress how they can!

I was feeling inexplicably anxious yesterday afternoon. It was like it just kept building and building. I didn't want to be inside at all. I spent some time outside. Then in the evening, I ended up taking a warm bath and having a small amount of wine. It was exactly what I needed. I was SO relaxed afterward that I couldn't care less if I thought I might go into labor or not. I'd have twinges here and there and all I could think was "Whatever. I will know if I'm really in labor." And I just didn't care about any contraction I felt or cramping or anything. I slept very well!
So far today, I'm having a few random braxton hicks contractions, but nothing consistent or feeling like a real contraction. I have had a ton of stabbing cervical pain like someone is taking a knife to my cervix. But I haven't had any blood or other things to make me think it's a big deal. Supposedly, it is a feeling you can get when your cervix is dilating, but all I can think is that if it is, I will go into labor. Or if I don't go into labor, it isn't dilating enough to mean anything. I have a lot of people that bet she would be born today and want her to come today! lol This is my original due date, but I feel doubtful.


----------



## Perplexed

Hopefully those pains are causing dilation and effacement for you Rebecca. I understand the anxiety, but hang in there! It'll be soon!


----------



## Perplexed

How are we doing today ladies?

I'm 38 weeks today, starting to itch again. Wonder if I can do another few days of the topical corticosteroid or not, it helped a lot before.


----------



## Dini

Perplexed, sorry about the itching. I know how annoying it was for you before. 

I'm doing okay today. I don't feel very good, woke up that way and had a borderline high BP aty MW appt so I think that's it or I could be coming down with something. Could also be because I'm just worn out. I'm tired of sleeping in the recliner but my reflux won't allow anything else and I don't sleep well in it. 

Decided to add an EPO vaginally to my regimen. I figure it won't hurt.

On a positive note, my strep b is negative and they said I could have a cervical check next week. I'd love to go before that appt though


----------



## RebeccaR19

Perplexed- I'm sorry to hear that you are itching again. Glad you have an ointment for it, though! 

I'm doing okay. I had a HUGE burst of energy today--it's gone now. But it lasted a long time. I just kept going and going. I was full of energy from 8 AM to about 2:30 PM. I didn't lose the energy at 2:30, but I started having some contractions then. Then, at around 4 my energy levels started to go back down. I was talking with my MIL about dinner when a contraction just suddenly got me out of nowhere and hurt bad. I had several every 5-7 minutes for about 2 hours. I really thought maybe that was it, but they quit like they have been. Now, I'm just tired, really hot, cranky, and almost feel like I have the flu. I think it's safe to say that I'm done having kids after this one. These ups and downs of the past week have been enough for me.
I went off on my husband tonight for no reason really other than I felt that he needed to be more sensitive to me instead of just acting normal. I don't think I even know what I wanted. 

Anyway, I'm just really tired now. I probably just used up all of my energy today!


----------



## Christina86

Husband and I went out tonight. We went to a local pizza place for some pizza and the university Jazz band was playing music so we listened to that. It was a nice night. It felt good to get out and do something. Plus baby was moving the whole time. He or she must enjoy jazz! Hehe.


----------



## maggz

Perplexed sorry about the itching. Hope your ointment helps. 

Dini hope you're feeling better :hugs: 

Rebecca was your DH not being understanding? How is it having your in laws over? 

Scottish that's so exciting! I was just saying to DH I wish we had a set date, not just a guesstimate lol so I'm slightly jealous of you hahah! 

Not much going on over here. 38 weeks tomorrow and my PGP is getting progressively worse. I now have an almost constant pain in my right hip/buttock. 
My friend who just had a baby gave me her clary sage oil to rub on my belly so tomorrow I'm also gonna go get EPO to take orally and some raspberry leaf tea. 
I'm glad my days aren't packed, I can relax a lot and get some housework and homework done in between. I took a 2 hour nap today lol:) 
DH is back on the ship (they've had office duty mostly since before Christmas) which means duty days are starting again - every 3 days he will stay overnight on the ship. His days are also longer, today he was there from 6.30-5.30 and he needs to be at work at 6am in the morning. So when he comes home it's pretty much dinner, a little tv and then sleep. He's gonna miss so much when the baby comes :( 
I'm really hoping this child will be done baking in about 10-12 days, it would be so great!


----------



## Beanonorder

Baby is coming tomorrow! Eeeeekkkk - I am so torn between nervousness and excitement! I just hope dh comes through for me. He had to meet with his old boss last night and came home at 6 this morning! I was so angry. And then I told him I wanted to leave at 11:30am and at 11:35 I was waking him up for the third time. Then, despite me very clearly saying I didn't want dd to come with he told me to go on ahead and him and dd would follow! Thank goodness he left her behind in the end. But I really am pissed at him at the moment. I told him last week I wanted to sit down and talk about how I was feeling about the whole c section and what my personal fears were so he understood what was going on in my head. But he hasn't even found half an hour to sit and talk. Aaauurrgghhhh...


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope the rest of today goes better Bean :hugs: it is so exciting you are meeting your baby tomorrow!

37 weeks today for me. I've been taking epo for a few weeks now but will up it now. I'm also drinking gallons of RLT, I have clary sage oil and will put it in my baths and rub on bump.

I don't desperately want her early but desperately don't want to be induced. This is my last chance at a spontaneous and natural labour.


----------



## RebeccaR19

maggz said:


> Rebecca was your DH not being understanding? How is it having your in laws over?

 It was silly really. I was getting really irritated with my son while he was in the bath because he was having a meltdown over "not having enough bubbles." And I had just been going back and forth with him on it. Until I said I just couldn't handle it anymore and I walked out. Then, he decided to escalate and get louder so I could hear him from the living room. I was sitting on one couch about to lose my mind because I seriously just couldn't handle that petty drama right then. 
My husband was sitting on the other couch. And he said, "Calm down. You don't need to get so upset." And that made me more upset because I didn't want to be told whether or not I could be upset. I just wanted him to say something along the lines of, "Hey, it's okay. I'll handle it." or "It's going to be okay." Or just something more reassuring in my mind. So, I got even more upset with my husband and just flipped out on him and said that I can't calm down when he can't be understanding.
I actually feel really stupid as I am explaining what happened. It was dumb and I overreacted. I think my problem is that my husband is always just matter-of-fact and doesn't get very emotional. Sometimes I just want him to feel how I feel with me, but I seriously can't expect him to understand that when I'm at the end of my pregnancy and very hormonal.

It's really nice having my in-laws here. My MIL has been great! She is so helpful. Even though the baby isn't here yet, I really really needed the extra help. My FIL is also nice to have here. He's just sort of hanging out, though.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I completely get you on that! It's not at all ridiculous. I really wish we could do something to get them to really understand how we're feeling. 

Anyway I will probably update on here first tomorrow because I won't be able to get onto Facebook until my parents bring my laptop.


----------



## Dini

Bean I'm just so excited for you about baby coming tomorrow! But I'm sorry DH is still being a butt :-(

Rebecca, I think men are just oblivious most of the time. I'm so glad your in laws are there and it's working so well for you! I have a feeling your LO is on the way in the next few days. 

I am feeling a bit better today. Still having nausea off and on, but I slept better last night. Was going to take a nap but it's so nice out and I hate wasting a nice day. I have some grocery shopping to do and bills to pay and right now I have some more baby clothes in the washer that my friend bought. 

Okay so I've been hearing stuff about this clary sage oil, someone tell me about it? I've been drinking lots of rlt for a while now and am trying to increase it but that's a lot of tea! I have been taking epo 2000mg a day orally and just started 1000mg vaginally at night last night. I so don't want to go over due! And if my BP does increase they will want to induce and I don't want that.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Hi girls. I'm sorry I've been gone for a million years, I've missed you all! Everything is fine here, just playing the waiting game now. I'm going to read back a few pages & try to catch up a bit if I can! 

Beanonorder I hope you get (got) some rest & relaxation before you go! :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara it's great to hear from you again! Hope your wait isn't too long! 

I'm up and showered and we're about to leave for the hospital. Its the first time I've actually gotten emotional about leaving dd! Before my concern was all about her but now I'm just a bag of nerves so it's me too!


----------



## RebeccaR19

Hi Tara! So good to see you! I'm glad to hear that things are going fine with you. :)

Beanonorder- How exciting that you are so close to having your little boy. I can't wait to hear the news of his arrival!


----------



## Dini

Tara so glad to hear from you and that everything is going okay! 

Bean I'm just so excited for you. Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics of that little guy!


----------



## maggz

Rebecca that doesn't sound silly at all. I don't know why guys are so dense sometimes lol. I feel like at this point in their lives they must have realized we like them to interact and take our feelings into account. 

Bean I hope everything is going perfect!!! 

Tara glad to see you're doing well! How much longer for you now? 

I've started rasp leaf tea, epo, and clary sage oil haha it's officially a go! It's kinda crazy to think these are the last days I'll ever not be a mom! DH and I will be parents this month! Crazy crazy crazy.
I've been very crampy since this afternoon, think it's just my stomach though not the uterus lol. But one can hope, right ;) also baby's been moving a lot and my crotch just keeps getting electrocuted! There must be a nerve he keeps hitting that just goes straight down there :haha:


----------



## Beanonorder

Logan William was born at 8:49am weighing 3.6kg and 56cm long. Jaundice is under control and he is feeding reasonably well so far! I'm struggling a little but glad it's all over. Will update more and post pictures when I can sit up and get on my computer.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have found the epo makes me crampy but for me it is because it has sorted out my digestive system so I can actually 'go' now :rofl:

I've never done epo seriously before and I've always had not a particularly or a incredibly unfavourable cervix for induction!

Although the plan is not to induce me until earliest +12 I know with my history they will probably start wanting to around +7.


----------



## stripeycat5

Yay congratulations Bean!!! Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Scottish

Hi tara nice to hear from you! :)

Congratulations bean on the birth of Logan! That's wonderful news and can't wait to see pics xxx

Amelie I am going to start going from 2000mg to 3000 mg epo from today and it to has been making me go to toilet a lot lol which is good for me hehe.

Xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations on the birth of Logan! 

Scottish - I am taking some days 4500mg of EPO and other days a bit less.


----------



## Scottish

Oh wow 4500 lol I was to scared to go higher than 2000 but from now I will take an extra capsule as I have a lot left and wanna use it all lol


----------



## Perplexed

Congratulations Bean! :hugs: 

Tara: glad to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Beanonorder said:


> Logan William was born at 8:49am weighing 3.6kg and 56cm long. Jaundice is under control and he is feeding reasonably well so far! I'm struggling a little but glad it's all over. Will update more and post pictures when I can sit up and get on my computer.

Congratulations! He was a great size even a week before his due date. :) I'm glad he is feeding well and the jaundice is under control. What wonderful news! Take Care! :flower:


----------



## Beanonorder

Please keep Logan in your thoughts and prayers. His bilirubin levels are climbing and are at 2.5. If they hit 5 they will transfer him to the NICU in the other hospital.


----------



## maggz

Congratulations bean!!! So happy for you. Hope everything went well and Logan's level won't rise any more :hugs:

Amelie I hope the epo helps this time, with more than your stomach ;) I only took one capsule yesterday but I'll do 2 today and then insert one tonight. Gosh I feel like everything I do is about the baby these days. Consider me consumed!


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: :hugs: hopefully they won't keep rising and they won't have to transfer him!


----------



## stripeycat5

Bean huge hugs hope the bilirubin doesn't rise further - am thinking of you and Logan xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope Logan's levels have stabilised x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Quick update for those of you not on the Facebook group. I'm fairly certain I am in labor. I have been to the hospital and checked. I was 3 cm and 50% effaced. Contractions and coming on strong. I can't even bounce on my ball anymore they are so intense. I will update with more later. This is all I can type now.


----------



## Dini

Bean I'm thinking of you and Logan. Hoping his levels stabilize! 

Amelie, are you just taking the EPO orally? I've been taking 2000mg orally for over a week and started inserting 1000mg at night a few nights ago. Was wondering how much I could take. 

Maggz, I'm with you, totally consumed! Its all I think about. I need a distraction but I doubt it would work.


----------



## Christina86

I really want to try to do something to hopefully get things started. Even though I've had BH and some real contractions that has done nothing. Going to start walking more. But what else should I do?


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: so exciting! Good luck!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm just taking epo orally, I've read enough to suggest inserting it does nothing much and when I've tried before it makes so much mess and I was weirdly tense about the capsules not fully disolving and them being there if I had an internal!

Sex seems like a more fun way of getting prostaglandins and also a hit of Oxytocin! My DH would be put off if I was popping epo up there too.


----------



## Scottish

Bean I hope Logan is doing good and he didn't need to be transferred xxx

Christina I would suggest keeping active by walking as much as you can and if you have a exercise ball sit and bounce on it as it helps get baby low in position. Are you taking epo capsules? They can help ripen the cervix. Also rlt is good for helping labour progress quickly when it begins. That is the ways I am trying. With your first it's more likely to go overdue than early. I was 10 days late with my first so be prepared. Other things, sex is supposed to help and I've heard eating lots of pineapple to helps. Good luck.

I have just been taking epo orally as I to am afraid of something happening and being checked with epo everywhere lol :haha: I am doing 3000mg just now but will up this tomorrow to 4000 maybe! It makes me go to the toilet 4/5 times a day which doesn't feel normal lol so afraid to up the dose too much.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think being active does help a bit but I've never gone into natural labour :rofl: with DD1 I was walking 2 miles a day maybe right til 39+3 when I was induced. DD2 I was running around after a toddler.

At the moment I am ridiculously active still but no signs of my body doing any preparation. I did have some very painful BHs after :sex: but I don't think it means much.

I like to imagine if I had my cervix checked it would be welded shut, I am very much thinking this will be a May baby rather than an April one.

I may just been in deep denial though because life feels so crazy and with Ivy only being 4 and Elodie just 2, there isn't really much time spare to prepare? 

The baby's room should be finished today though. My daughters are sort of using it as a playroom as it seems silly to not let them use the available space. It feels lovely to have a proper baby room, I didn't do that with dd1 as we were renting and we moved really close to her arrival. DD2 we were in the same rented house with 2 bedrooms and we knew we would move rather than have the kids share at that house so we didn't decorate or anything.

We actually own this house and there is space for a real nursery. It feels a bit special to be getting to do that side of things.


----------



## Perplexed

Aww Amelie I understand how you feel!

We are living with our inlaws at the moment while our house took a bit longer than expected. No space for a nursery here so DD never had one...never had a space of her own. We are doing some final touches on our house...it's finally finally almost done. We have a nursery planned...I don't know if we'll move before I deliver but I'm excited to finally have our own house. That's how I'm keeping myself busy these days, doing everything that's needed for the house hehe. 

Somedays I want baby to be here NOW but most days I appreciate the delay, lol. Yesterday the dr said the head isn't that low and she doesn't recommend a cervical check (which I didn't even ask for anyway), and said that if I haven't delivered by the 12th she'll check then. But I'm not expecting to deliver till the 20-22nd range.


----------



## Christina86

Scottish said:


> Bean I hope Logan is doing good and he didn't need to be transferred xxx
> 
> Christina I would suggest keeping active by walking as much as you can and if you have a exercise ball sit and bounce on it as it helps get baby low in position. Are you taking epo capsules? They can help ripen the cervix. Also rlt is good for helping labour progress quickly when it begins. That is the ways I am trying. With your first it's more likely to go overdue than early. I was 10 days late with my first so be prepared. Other things, sex is supposed to help and I've heard eating lots of pineapple to helps. Good luck.
> 
> I have just been taking epo orally as I to am afraid of something happening and being checked with epo everywhere lol :haha: I am doing 3000mg just now but will up this tomorrow to 4000 maybe! It makes me go to the toilet 4/5 times a day which doesn't feel normal lol so afraid to up the dose too much.

I asked about the overdue stuff. ftom what I've understood I won't be going past 41 weeks. I'd be induced somewhere in between. 

I'm going to start with walking as it's something I should probably be doing anyway lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You only have to be induced if you want to remember Christina!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Beanonorder, sending tons of strong positive thoughts to Logan & you. :hugs: 

Rebecca I checked fb & am anxious for your update!

I woke up at 4 a.m. Suddenly I thought of everything I need to get done and decided since my energy ends by 3:30 every afternoon anyways I might as well make the most of the extra 2-3 hours today. 

I am so curious when & how this baby will come. Everything is so different with him than with DD. Tried to dtd with hubby last night but he said "If you go in to labor tonight I will not forgive you," joking but I could tell he's tense about it bc his work is so intense right now. I was like, okay, never mind... :dohh:


----------



## Dini

Tara that cracked me up! My DH didn't want to either as he had to work this morning but we will give it a go this weekend. 

Amelie, that's sweet that you get to do the nursery this time. Did you do a theme or special colors? 

I'm thinking that since I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow I'll up my oral EPO to 3000mg then as well. 

My hips and pelvis are really sore today. I can tell things are stretching and making room. Also my "abs" are sore today, pretty much my entire bump feels like I did a work out lol. 

Hoping the rain slows down today so I can go for a walk. I plan to get some stuff done around the house, have a few things to put away and organize in baby's room but I figure if I can handle it a walk would be good. Wish my dog wasn't such a leash puller but I can't handle walking her anymore :-(


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: I know exactly what you're talking about. I woke up at 5.30 and was ready to pass out again by noon!


----------



## maggz

I did epo vaginally last night didn't bother me but j hadn't thought of the capsule not dissolving fully lol maybe I'll just do it orally now :haha: 

Amelie that's sweet that you get to do a room for the baby. 

Tara hahaha I laughed :haha: 

DH made me stop by the store last night cause he wanted a pineapple (?!) and then told me when I got home that it was for me. :rofl: he cracks me up. We'll probably be dtd this weekend, since his schedule is so busy again it's just so hard to get in on week nights! :( 
Planning on vacuuming and doing a little cleaning today, then hopefully taking the dog for a walk later (it gets so hot now I either have to take him before 10 or after 5) 

What are your guys' plans for today/the weekend?


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: I hope you get to go on your walk!

Maggz: it's cute that the pineapple ended up being for you!

I am eating all of DD's "baby rusks". She doesn't care for them too much so I've been munching away...


----------



## RebeccaR19

So I am really exhausted and will have to spend time later responding. But my update right now is that I had strong and intense labor that lasted about 13 hours. It made little change. The doctor called it false labor. But it just wasn't adding up. And from my own skepticism about her determination and looking it up on my own, I found out that real labor can be extremely strong and slow if the baby's head is having a hard time descending into the pelvis. I think that is exact thing going on. I'm pretty sure that her head has descended by now and is fitting for a few reasons. 1.) The labor has now stopped 2.) She feels lower 3.) I am having lots and lots of mucus discharge with bloody show today. So that would indicate that there has been cervical change. 
I think my body is just needing to rest now and I am fully welcoming that. I do not want to experience any more labor like what I had to endure yesterday unless it is making change.

But they freaked out when I had 2 high blood pressure readings and now they do not want to let me go to my due date. So if she isn't here by April 6th, I am being induced that morning.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca that is so frustrating that you endured such powerful labor and aren't done yet. It sounds like it did make good progress for you, at least. Hopefully you can rest now and when it starts again it will be a relatively easy and good experience for you. 

Maggz your DH is so cute with the pineapple! :)

Dini I hope you get a walk in today. I may try too. My dog is the same, pulls way too much! Yay, we are 38 weeks tomorrow! (You & me, not me & my dog! :rofl:)

My water broke at 39+2 with DD. I just keep thinking I have maybe a week left if not less. I'm in enough pain now that less is sounding better and better!


----------



## maggz

Perplexed what are baby rusks??

Dini and Tara my dog is like that too... so frustrating. And lately he doesn't even care if I bring treats to try to teach him to let the leash slack, he's too busy checking out everything else! 

Tara wow that's crazy. This not knowing part is so difficult! 

DH got me the number for his ship so I can call directly to let them know I'm in labor... :O Little stuff like that makes me feel like it's getting close. 
I know no one can know for sure, but how long after having period-type cramps that kinda lead into the back, 1cm dilated and 70% effaced should I expect active labor? Gahh I'm going crazy. I said I wouldn't "symptom spot" for labor, but who am I kidding?!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz I'm doing exactly the same. I hate not knowing when & how it's going to happen! Sounds like you're getting close, but then again some women are dilated for weeks before labor and some never dilate at all until true labor starts! :wacko:


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: I'm sorry you've gone 13 hours without cervical change! The bloody show is a good sign that things are changing though. Hope that you'll have your little one soon! 

Tara: Definitely seems like things will start soon for you! Are you having contractions or is it lower back/pelvic pains?

Maggz: they are just baby biscuits. I'm glad your DH was able to get you the number of his ship, it feels like such a relief. Unfortunately no one could really tell when you'll go into labor. I was 1cm dilated for about a week or two maybe with my DD, but I was induced. Period type cramps are also more or less expected. Really hard to say, hope it won't be long for you. 

I know I said I wouldn't symptom spot either but it's been hard not to. However, right now, I really don't have any symptoms and would be really shocked if I found myself in labor soon. Just have a bit of back ache / sciatica type aches that were kinda normal for me at times before pregnancy (I have a prolapsed disc).

Been watching one born every minute season 4 now...DH looked into my screen and said, "hey, haven't you seen that episode before?" he remembered one of the couples when I watched this season back when I was still pregnant with DD. I wasn't able to watch one born after having dd as I missed being pregnant too much...the birth gave me such a rush that I felt sad not to be looking forward to that soon, lol!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed it's both; pelvic & back pain are what is bothering me (that and having no circulation in my right arm so it's pins & needles all the time... and menstrual-type cramps that include my tailbone... and having to pee every hour... :haha:) but I've been having BH contractions constantly, sometimes very regular and sometimes very strong & painful. I'm actually worried I'll ignore real labor thinking it's just stupid BH! :haha:

Gawd I am posting too much, sorry! So antsy this week!


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I hope things happen for you soon! 

Rebecca sorry things have slowed down but like you said good to have the rest! 

Maggz I'm glad you at least have the number for dhs ship. 

The jaundice is making Logan so sleeping. I'm really struggling to wake him to feed. Right now it's 2am and I am so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open. Every time I put my head down I fall asleep. But I know he needs to feed so I have to wake myself up and try again.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Rebecca I really hope it isnt long now :hugs: My SIL had a really similar experience with her second child - unfortunately for her she went to hospital and the outer part of her cervix was dilated to 8cm or so. She was there a while and got the urge to push and as it was her second and she had a rapid labour with her eldest they said to go with her feeling - unfortunately her cervix inside was only dilated to 3cm so she caused massive swelling to her cervix and they had to do all sorts to slow her labour to give her body a chance to calm down.

She did deliver him within 24 hours, he was very big (10lb 4oz) so that caused some of the issue, but it was a very straightfoward birth after that.

I am sure your baby is 10lb, please dont be alarmed by that story!

**********************

I am starting to feel worried that I feel about 100 x less pregnant than the rest of you :dohh:

I am excited for the baby and am doing stuff in preparation but it feels surreal and I feel so normal that I am find plodding along as I am.

I dont know if this weird attitude will keep the baby inside forever!?!?

Her room is all done now :flower: The cot is next to our bed and I will set that all up next week and the moses basket. Her room is pink, the same as Ivy and Elodie's room is. The theme is birds and there is a wall sticker of a tree with birds and butterflies, there is a yellow mirror that looks like the sun and wall stickers that look like a birdhouse coming down from the shelves.

Obviously a lot of my girls toys are in there and their play rug is down on the floor so they can play with their toy cars in their whilst it is quite empty except for the basic furniture. 

Although it is pink the curtains and accessories are all really bright vibrant colours so it isnt too sickly!


----------



## Dini

Tara you just post away! I missed having my due date buddy around! Your tipped your tailbone and mine is killing me! My hips are sore and my lower back and tailbone are really hurting today. Had a few painless BH but other than that nothing. 

Amelie the room sounds adorable!

Maggz, I think it's impossible not to symptom spot at this time really. At least we can do it together. 

I really want to go for that walk but I am in so much pain and it's still raining off and on. I'm trying to lay down and maybe take a nap if my reflux lets me and then maybe I'll feel up to it. 

No big plans for the weekend. DH is off at least. I have a ton of yard work/clean up I want to do but getting down on the ground is not exactly easy these days. But that's such a stress reliever for me maybe I can do a little.


----------



## Eidson23

Still 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced so no progress from last week at all. Plus they couldn't do a sweep. I'm irritated because she's gonna have to work next week because they also refused to put her on bed rest for "no medical reasons" and her supervisor is a raging asshole.


----------



## maggz

Haha Amelie I felt like that a couple of weeks ago - I was like "psh I don't mind being pregnant for 2 more months" but now I'm just ready for it to be over, although I did panic slightly when I was drifting off to sleep last night... it just popped in my head that we're about to have a baby and nothing will be the same. Like, ever. 

Bean hang in there he'll be better before you know it :hugs:

Tara and Dini sorry about your pains... unfortunately I feel the same way... 

Took the dog for a short walk this morning and my bump was hurting at the end of it. Been bouncing on the ball and putting laundry away, now I need to vacuum. I really just wanna sit on the couch, eat ice cream and watch Parenthood on Netflix, though! 
Hopefully DH and I will manage another walk tonight after he comes home. He's staying so late at work now it really sucks... And then he will have duty on Sunday so we don't even get the whole weekend. I know I'm a crybaby. The days are just so long when I'm just at home and he's not here.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It feels different for me this time - with dd1 I was diagnosed with GD and excess fluid at 36 weeks and was induced at 39. It was all so stressful after a very normal pregnancy til then.

With dd2 I don't think I understood how poorly I was. I kept fainting all the time and was incredibly drained - my GD absolutely wrecked me in that pregnancy.

I also spent a lot of time at appointments with both of them - like 3 x a week. This time I feel so 'normal' and there is minimal intervention. I am not dying of hunger and I feel happy.

Yeah my pelvis isn't brilliant and stuff is awkward but it just feels so refreshingly different to the last two times.


----------



## Dini

Well I may have figured out why I feel so terrible today. I tried to take a nap, laid there for about 2 hours, may have drifted off here and there but the reflux forced me back up. Anywho, I've done a bunch of nothing today and when I checked my BP its high, 144/90. Haven't checked it since my appt Tuesday but figured I should. I only have a manual cuff so it's hard to do by myself so I'll have DH help me when he gets home for a second check but now I'm a little concerned. If it's still high tomorrow should I page the MW on call?


----------



## maggz

That's good Amelie! Glad you're doing better this time around. :flower:

dini yup I would call. Just to be on the safe side. Feel better hon :hugs:


----------



## maggz

Eidson that sucks. I hope she doesn't feel too bad. Only a week left!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Bean my heart is with you, DD wasn't jaundiced but would not stay awake and it was so hard. This really difficult part will pass quickly. :hugs: 

Dini, I would call if it's still high. Hopefully it goes down, though!

Amelie I sort of understand how you feel, my preg with DD was so fraught with constant issues, this one has been so nice and easy the whole time. It wasn't until this week that I started to feel anything but generally pleasant! :) How fun doing your nursery too, it sounds wonderful! :)


----------



## sharnw

Bean :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies! My little girl was born at 9:48 pm on April 1 after being induced at 38+5 due to pre-e! Things moved a bit slowly at first but picked up and in the end I only had to push for 20 minutes before my precious 8 lb, 10 oz and 18.5 inches Paisley was welcomed into the world! We came home today.


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Wanting!! Xx


----------



## Scottish

Congrats wanting lovely name :D 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend with or waiting for your baby's hehe xxx


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: Don't worry, feel free to post as much as you like! I understand being a bit anxious as it feels it won't be much longer now :flower:

Bean: I'm sorry that Logan is so sleepy! I hope the feeding goes better :hugs:

Amelie: The room sounds really gorgeous! I'd love to see pics if you have any. I don't believe your attitude towards the birth will keep you pregnant longer than you would have been if you were feeling different! In some ways I think it's great you feel this way...you aren't as anxious! I definitely feel better this pregnancy too and I don't feel like labor is impending and (most days) I'm fine with it.

Dini: Aww I do hope you get to go for the walk soon! I gave up, I simply feel too hot lol. I'd definitely contact the mw if bp was still high.

Edison: Things could change really fast so don't worry :flower:

Maggz: Hope you have had a nice walk with your DH. I also don't like being by myself at home lol. 

wanting: Congrats on the birth of your baby :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats wanting! Glad all went well for you!

Things aren't going too badly here. I have agreed to give a little formula at the next feed because Logan has pee'd or poo'd the whole day. He needs to get the bilirubin out if we are going to get home tomorrow so I am looking at it as a small bump in the road and not the demise of breastfeeding! The hospital is very supportive of breastfeeding so are super helpful in my desire not to give a bottle. Thankfully his levels have stayed low enough that he hasn't had to go under the lights again.

Today is our wedding anniversary. Obviously we aren't doing anything! But I think we have a lovely present this year!!


----------



## Perplexed

I'm glad to gear Logan is doing better! I don't think the formula will make a difference in the long run, you're still breastfeeding anyway! :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Congrats wanting! So glad it went well and that you are both doing good. That's such a pretty name!

Bean, I agree, the formula is no big deal, whatever gets him healthy and home is what matters and that's great they are supportive of breastfeeding. Also happy anniversary!

Perplexed how are you feeling these days? 

Well, 38 weeks today. Last week really drug on forever I feel like. I had a ton of pressure last night so I'm hoping baby boy is moving his way down some. 

I haven't checked my bp yet as DH is still sleeping but I can't sleep. The last few nights I've only slept an hour or so at a time.


----------



## Perplexed

I think my biggest complaint these days is feeling moody mostly due to being hot. I walk around with a paper (well, plastic) fan and a small battery powered fan lol. Just can't handle heat at all. Cramping a little but nothing too serious. Doesn't feel like baby's dropped any so I think it'll still be a while. 

Happy 38 weeks :hugs: we're really almost there! I'm sorry you haven't been getting much sleep. Could the BP issue be due to the lack of sleep? I actually have no idea but I'm guessing if things like stress can affect it then maybe so can the lack of sleep.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Thank you all so much for your kind words of encouragement! :) Thursday was a rough day, and that's putting it mildly. Amelie, thank you for sharing your SIL's story. I think the same thing is happening with me. I'm not worried about having a 10 lb baby, although I think I might laugh if I end up having a big baby with having such a small belly. My belly is so small with this one that there's barely enough room for both monitors on it when I get hooked up at the hospital.
I actually found information on it on spinningbabies.com that explained what I had to endure. I'm going to share the link to help anyone else in case it happens to you. It's really confusing and difficult when you're going through it. And for me, the doctors and nurses that I met were no help. I went home tired, confused, and frustrated. I actually figured out a lot of what was going on and how to handle it on instincts alone, but spinning babies confirmed a lot of what I thought and then I looked up ways to help her head engage. Basically, what I believe was happening (because the link on spinning babies explained basically exactly what I went through) was that the baby's head was not engaging in my pelvis like it needed to.
My labor started and was very hard and strong. My uterus was having to work overtime to get her head to engage properly. I was dilating at the bottom of my cervix but not at the top because the baby's head was not applying enough pressure to the top of my cervix for it to dilate like it needed to with each contraction. So, my contractions were as intense as they might be when you are dilating from a 7-8 in hard labor. If I had been able to get her head to come down like it needed to, I wouldn't have had to go through such a hard difficult labor. My labor may have stopped, but it would have started up again and I wouldn't have had to suffer through 13 hours of rough contractions. Or my labor would have progressed normally and I would have had my baby.
On instinct alone, I felt the need to rest. I felt that my body might need it to really labor. The article I read on it says that once the baby's head engages properly, the labor often stops. The body waits for the mother to get well-rested and fed and starts up again. Of course, I'll have to just wait and see what happens. But I spent yesterday taking it very easy and resting. I took a relaxing warm bath. I took 2 short naps. And I went to bed early and slept great last night. I'm hoping that her head is successfully engaged so that the next time my labor starts up, things will progress. And the good news is that if her head is engaged, my "real labor" contractions will be less intense and painful because my uterus won't be working double time. If I notice my body going through really hard contractions like that again, I will do some of the positions on spinning babies to try to help her head descend down further.
https://spinningbabies.com/start/in-pregnancy/38-weeks-is-baby-engaged-yet/

Beanonorder- I know you'll be able to successfully breastfeed even giving your son some formula. I had to do the same when my son had jaundice. I had to give him formula half of the time because I wasn't pumping out enough milk and they wouldn't let me take him out from under the lights to nurse. And we needed to push those fluids through. I'm glad to hear he is doing better!

Wanting- Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl!

Eidson- I'm sorry to hear about your wife. I hope things progress for her so that she doesn't have to worry about dealing with her supervisor being so close to her due date. I'm over the military doctors right now. Completely over them. But that's probably because the last 2 I just saw in triage seemed like complete idiots to me.

Dini- Happy 38 weeks! :)

Perplexed- I can relate to being moody over being hot! I have felt the same way for a few weeks now. I just can't handle the heat sometimes.

I'm rested today and ready for my labor to pick back up whenever it is (provided her head is properly engaged..I'm having a hard time determining if it is)! I woke up crampy again like I did on Thursday when my labor started the last time.


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Rebecca, you sound well informed and much more relaxed I hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## Dini

Rebecca I hope it starts up soon and you are able to have a much easier time of it!

Perplexed, I'm glad it's not hot here yet. I am sure I'd be more cranky if it were. And you are right lack of sleep can affect BP and I'm sure that isn't helping although weeks back I was sleeping even worse andy BP was fine. I think it's a combo of lack of sleep and just being this far along amd the swelling I've had for months finally taking its toll.


----------



## Dini

Ugh stupid phone posted before I was ready. Anyway, I checked it this morning and its 138/90 but I don't currently feel bad except a little mild headache so I'm going to recheck this afternoon or if I start to feel bad. Of course I'm irritated because DH aroll hasn't gotten up off the couch except to eat and lay back down and I have a ton of stuff to do today and need his help. He's so lazy sometimes. He has slept way too long and now claims to have a migraine which he gets if he does that so he sleeps even more and it just infuriates me because he knew it was going to happen and instead of getting in the shower and getting ready he laid back down and now it's noon. Now he will feel bad all day and tomorrow we are busy with Easter. Ugh!


----------



## maggz

Wanting congrats on your little bundle!! :happydance: 

Rebecca glad you have some answers, although the docs didn't help at all. I'm so glad I'm not near base so I don't have to use a military hospital. I hope it starts up again for you when your body and baby are both ready :) 

Dini sorry your DH isn't being helpful :( I would probably be going crazy if I got as little sleep as you! 

Perplexed the image of you walking around with those fans made me laugh :haha: It's hot here too I'm dreading the summer and the electric bills :/ 

I was very irritated and weird last night. I knew I was being silly so I was trying to be normal to DH but it seemed like everything he said just irked me. Feeling a lot nicer today lol.


----------



## Dini

Well DH got up and suprised me by actually doing something. He cleaned the cat boxes and now is cleaning the garage and putting things in the attic. He even put a few boxes up there for me. 

So apparently today we are cleaning which is fine by me! Caution, rant ahead!! 

So we got new furniture a few weeks ago, been wanting to do that for years! We have had to keep it covered with blankets though because our cats get it so dirty with their hair and things they pick up on their paws and it's a dark brown microfiber so everything sticks and shows. Okay so no big deal. But I woke up a few days ago and smelled cat pee, only to discover a wet blanket and wet couch soaked in cat pee! I was so mad, brand new and cat pee never comes out! I used our carpet cleaner and febreeze and it got better. I busted the offender last night trying to do it again, and she's the one who when I first got pregnant acted out and used the carpet. So we got rid of the carpet. Well the smell was worse today and DH discovered I'd missed a wet area in the foam when you remove the cover. So now the cover is in the washer and I'm praying it doesn't get ruined. I bleached and shampooed the foam. Omg I am so mad!! And I just busted Her scratching at it again like she was going to pee on it. I'm guessing she's acting out again because he's due soon and she senses change again but she better watch it or she will find a new home!!

Sorry for the long rant, had to get that out!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini how frustrating! My cats have been awful too but luckily not peeing out of the box. Just scratching at everything and ripping clumps of their fur out everywhere--they have long hair so it's impossible to get out of the carpets & upholstery. :wacko:

Perplexed I was pg with DD in the worst heat of summer, I have SO much sympathy for you! Heat + pregnant is so miserable! Hope one of them changes for you soon! 

Rebecca thank you for sharing everything you learned about baby's head engaging. I hope that was the worst of it for you and now you will have an easy labor as soon as you're ready. :hugs:

I keep thinking labor is definitely going to start soon, because he's so low, I've had some show and these strong contractions and just this feeling like it's almost time. But so far, nope!  I'm starting to think my "intuition" is really just me being impatient!

ETA: I tried to change my profile pic to one where I'm actually pregnant but it won't show up! :( Maybe it will work when I have a baby pic.


----------



## Christina86

Wow it's been a long day. We woke up early and went to breakfast, took the dog to the dog park, then went down by the water for a while. The amount of walking make me so tired and my poor lower back but other than that I felt really good! We got my car washed and cleaned out and then when my husband was cleaning out the garage I installed the car seat base. Sadly, I have to undo it so I can move it to the center. I forgot the seat has to go back all the way for my husband to drive it and having it behind the driver side just won't work... the seat goes straight up onto the car seat when it is in there. Though I took a break because those hooks are a pain in the .... :haha: I watched some Greys Anatomy and attempted to fall asleep but I got some stronger bh contractions and just couldn't get comfortable. Maybe I'll just go to bed earlier tonight and skip a nap. Last night was horrible for sleep so I'm hoping to sleep better tonight.:sleep: I have to look somewhat decent tomorrow because I have to record a digital interview for a job I applied to. :happydance: I hate the thought of having to leave the baby to work so soon but we def. need me to work in order to financially be okay. We are okay now... but we will be hurting bad on one salary after the baby is born.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rebecca I'm glad you have some answers and I hope her head has engaged now! 

Dini sorry about that cat. That is exactly what mine started doing. Unfortunately once dd arrived the cat just started peeing on all the baby stuff. I'm terrified she's going to do it again this time. I will honestly lose it if I find cat pee on his bouncer chair or play mat even once! If you can get your hands on formaldehyde, it takes the pee smell out completely. I haven't found it here but my mom uses it at home. I've been told their is some spray stuff you can also get that stops them peeing. 

Tara I understand what you mean when you say you're doubting your intuition! But at least you know the end is close!! 

Christine good luck with your interview! It is hard contemplating going back to work. But for now I'm just going to enjoy my time at home! 

The no pee and no poo situation with Logan persisted the whole day yesterday so I ended up giving him formula at 2 feeds. Just 30ml at a time and did it via an at breast supplementor. We finally had two pees during the night but still no poo. I think he may be a little constipated. Same thing happened to dd because of the bilirubin. 
I was feeling a bit despondent about breastfeeding yesterday because it was taking hours to feed him because of the sleepiness and everything was just getting so painful. But its improved a bit through the night. Latching, especially on the right side is still fairly painful but after that it's fine and he's latching better. Let's hope he hasn't lost anymore weight and they let us go home today!


----------



## Christina86

Dini- sorry that your cat is doing that. I'd be so mad! Though Lola, I think, senses something is changing again. She is extra extra clingy and she has taken to peeing in the house. She will go outside and pee and then come inside and as soon as we aren't around she will go again! Grr! Doggie with an attitude I might say:haha: Hopefully the cat pee smell comes out of your couch. 

Bean- thanks! I am someone that HAS to work or I will go absolutely crazy. I need to get out of the house - even with a baby. I am just afraid of leaving the baby too soon I guess, especially since it's my first and we haven't really done too much research on daycares or childcare yet- just looked up some prices. Though I guess that's my own fault. In order for it to make sense though, I have to make 1100-1300 a month which means I am working FT instead of PT. This will cover all the bills that have to be covered plus daycare costs in the area (using the most expensive pricing around which is $450 a month).


----------



## Dini

Bean, I hope you get to go home! At least you got two wet diapers. I'm sure you are so ready to get home.

Good luck with the interview Christina. Sounds like you had a full day!

Tara, I am jealous! I've had no show, no contractions just Braxton hicks when I over do it or at night sometimes. I do feel like he's a bit lower but much. I am getting checked Tuesday and am so afraid there will be no progress. I'm hoping they won't let me go past my due date now that my BP may be a factor. Don't want an induction but I want him to be safe. 

So after all the work I did on the couch it appears the smell is gone. Had some friends over and told them about it and they didn't smell it and my pregnancy nose doesn't detect it right now. I know she will do it again though. 

Bean I hope your cat doesn't do that again this time. And i hope mine doesn't start doing that as well!


----------



## Christina86

It was quite a day. We just went on a walk up and down the block with the dog. I think I am done for the day now. I also think I've done more walking today than I have for most of the pregnancy. Haha. I feel awesome for walking but after a while my lower back hurts. I think it's now time to shower, put my cozy pjs on and sit in the recliner and watch either some tv or maybe a movie. =]


----------



## Dini

That's what I'm doing. Watching a movie with my feet up! Had a full day myself cleaning and stuff but now my BP is up and feel yucky. Was really hoping yesterday was a fluke but it appears it wasn't :-(


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini hopefully they won't induce just for bp; when mine was high and I was super puffy they still didn't talk induction until I got protein in my urine. The good thing is you're doing stuff to get your cervix ready, my labor w/ DD would have been worlds better if my cervix had a clue that it was time! 

Bean I'm so glad things are looking up for you & Logan. I hope they let you go home soon!

BH contractions are painless tonight but frequent & making me nauseous. :sick: Plus last two nights I've been shaky, like full-body shaky at bedtime. Any idea what that's about? :shrug:

Happy Easter tomorrow, Bunnies! 
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## sharnw

Perplexed said:


> I think my biggest complaint these days is feeling moody mostly due to being hot. I walk around with a paper (well, plastic) fan and a small battery powered fan lol. Just can't handle heat at all. Cramping a little but nothing too serious. Doesn't feel like baby's dropped any so I think it'll still be a while.

It is hot! I'm in Australia too and my goodness winter is definitely welcomed lol. So uncomfortable heavily pregnant in hot humid weather :wacko:


----------



## sharnw

Christina happy 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Christina86

Thanks! 
Excited for 3 weeks left! 
With all the walking I've been doing the last two days I am in pain today! Crampiness is in full swing this morning. The pain by my pelvis/groin is horrible when I move and I am feeling slight more pressure lower down. I also noticed the movements while still high up were closer to my belly button area than my (boobs). I still think baby is pretty high up but I'm wondering if all the walking is helping him or her start to drop. I've had a lot of extra discharge (white/yellowish) since yesterday too- I only say a lot because I never really had any this pregnancy at all! I had some after my ob checked my cervix but not a lot.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina those are good signs! My first never moved down at all but this one started at 37 weeks too. Keep up the walking if your hips & all can handle it; going in to labor with a baby & body that aren't prepared is so not fun! 

I woke up a little after 4 again and can't fall back asleep--less than 5 hours of sleep. :dohh: I really hope I can get a couple better nights' sleep before my labor starts! Oh well, time to get a jump on Easter prep I guess!


----------



## Christina86

I hope I can help my body become a bit more prepared. In the beginning I did a decent amount of walking but then I got lazy and sat on the couch rather than get up and do something. At my last appt. my cervix was still closed so I am hoping that I can make some progress. I've had a gut feeling I would have the baby early but I think all the "signs" of that were my body just practicing. Now my fear is I am going to be overdue and I am going to be one cranky person for everyone around if that happens :haha: Plus, I really want an April baby. Not that I have anything against May... my birthday is in May but still :haha:

I've been up for an hour and a half. So far I managed to get all 4 loads of laundry that were piled in the laundry room folded and put in the basket, another load of laundry in the washing machine and once that is done I think there is about 2 more loads to do. Though the basket is kind of heavy so I may have to toss clothes down the stairs in order to do it without waking my husband up. He has been carrying the baskets up and down for me because I have this fear that I am going to fall down the stairs while carrying it (and I can't lift them high enough anymore to get them up the stairs with my bump in the way!) 

Going to finish my senior paper and presentation and prep for my digital interview to record it later this afternoon. I'll probably also prep the zucchini for the zucchini bake we are making with the ham today in a while also.

I guess the good thing about being up early these days is... I get a ton of stuff done before my husband gets up. Heck the dog is even still sleeping! lol


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina I'm glad it's not just me!! My DD has about 5 loads of laundry that need done, that's a good idea!! :haha: :)


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: hope baby holly engages soon and your labor can start once and for all! It makes sense that the contractions would stop to let you rest. I've heard that contractions tend to slow down a bit once fully dilated but they pick up after. It happened with me but unfortunately they recommended augmentation. At least I'm glad it was only that stage that got augmented.

Maggz: I think we won't be as hot when we aren't pregnant anymore! Hopefully only a couple more weeks of unbearable heat to go :)

Dini: I'm so sorry about what your cat did! I think I might have had a nervous breakdown if it were me. Did you contact your mw about your bp?

Bean: :hugs: I also hope they let you go home today! 

Christina: sounds like you had a productive day, hope you get some rest soon! I understand needing to work. I am mostly the same. Dying to go back to work but I feel I need to finish grad school first. I won't be able to do school & work with 2 young ones at home (or daycare). Happy 37 weeks by the way!

Tara: I hope your intuition is right and you go into labor soon!

Sharnw: unfortunately winter is far away here :haha:

Most of the time I feel fine. Last night I cramped a lot on and off but it all stopped. A few weeks ago baby was brim but appears to have gone back up again. Then this morning after all the cramping last night it feels like maybe he's low again. Spent the morning on my feet pretty much. Got dd a potty lol and some clothes in a bigger size. I need to do stuff for our house but won't have time today. Still have errands to run tomorrow and maybe I'll do more house stuff on Tuesday. 

All the walking today really made my pelvis hurt lol. But I don't feel like there are any signs really.


----------



## maggz

Tara don't know what the shakes are about unfortunately! Are you getting some today? 

Dini I would be livid!!! I would probably have thrown the cat out already, but then again I'm not a cat person lol. However, my dog got a sock out of the rock n play sleeper and chewed the string out of it - it's a sock my grandma knitted for the baby and had a string around the ankle. I didn't catch him do it so I couldn't get mad at him. At least he didn't chew up the sock itself but I just didn't even think he'd think of reaching in there and getting it! :growlmad:
I'm glad you got the smell out though, but how can you make sure she doesn't do it again?

Perplexed I sure hope not but it's only gonna get hotter here... I think I need my hair cut lol it's too long to deal with. 

DH and I went to the beach last night to get some maternity photos, they turned out pretty good although DH is not the most experienced photographer! We definitely got some good ones and a bunch of people offered to take our picture together even though we had a tripod and were planning on using that. There was even a photographer there waiting for her clients that offered - and she's gonna email me the picture! 
I'll post some in the fb group once I've edited them. 

Nothing new here, being a bum today and I NEED to get econ and math homework done... my least favorite subjects! I don't wanna start either one. Ugh. In honor of Easter I made chocolate cake but DH is working and it's not like the dog can enjoy it with me... So I'm being a sad little spinster and eating too much of it by myself. 

Happy Easter everyone, it would be fun to get an actual Easter Bunny in our group - although it doesn't look like it!


----------



## Christina86

Well we took Lola to the dog park again today. I thought that walk was going to kill me. My poor hips from the hills! Good grief. I need to remember that while I want to walk every day I should ensure that if one day has hills the next day doesn't. :haha:

The ham and zucchini bake are in the oven for dinner. We timed it out pretty well because we will be done before church tonight but at this point I am so exhausted that all I want to do is throw my pj's back on and eat Easter dinner on the recliner downstairs while watching a movie. I can't picture myself wanting to actually go back out again right now. 

I also completed my digital interview. Some of the questions needed to be recorded using the webcam and some were miniature essay questions. Some on insurance (since I'd have to use my own car), some on salary (i'd actually be making a decent amount more than we'd need!!), some on training (it is actually M-F 8-5pm in Omaha which is about an hour and a half away so I'd have to stay there for 2 weeks. Luckily my husband can work remotely and stay with the baby in the hotel and we can come home Friday-Sunday and go back Or stay there Friday-Sunday and visit the zoo and stuff) Here's to hoping I get to move on with the process because having a job even before I graduate would be wonderful!


----------



## Dini

Tara I have no idea either about the shaking. How are you feeling now? Also I doing that up early thing, last night got 4 hours of sleep. Also hoping for some better sleep soon!

Christina you have been a busy girl! 

Well my cat did it again. Can't remember if i mentioned it last night or not. DH busted her but was too late so now I had to clean two cushions. She is locked in the back of the house now along with all the others because that is where the litter box is and I hate it because I miss the others :-(. I'm going to try putting waterproof mattress pads on the couch and cover it with blankets and see if we can break her of it and in the mean time start looking for a new home for her. She's part of the family and we love her so much so I can't just put her out, I'm praying we can break her of it because I can't deal with it! She also woke me up multiple times howling trying to get back into the living room last night. 

As far as my BP, it stayed okay today, highest was 139/89 and I felt okay so i didn't call. I probably should have yesterday or last night when I felt so sick but at least it was okay today. I'd like to avoid an induction but since I'm symptomatic, it makes the most sense instead of taking meds at this stage so I guess we will see. Maybe it will stay down for a few days. 

Got a short walk in today with DH's cousins and it felt good. A little pain and pressure but nothing big and it was so nice out. I want to get this little guy out!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

You know I thought about the shaking, and it might be because I'm eating too much sugar at night. :blush: My diet has been horrendous lately, I'm such an emotional eater and I'm definitely feeling aaaall the feelings right now. :haha:

Dini, I'm so sorry about your cat. That is the last thing you need right now. I sympathize! I'm glad your BP isn't too bad. At least you're full term. Maybe you'll get lucky like I did and your water will break or your labor start before they have a need / chance to induce. Of course I ended up on Pitocin anyway but hopefully your cervix isn't a big jerk like mine was. :haha:

I have a circulation problem in my right arm now. When I wake up in the morning the blood is pooled in my arm & hand and my hand is super puffy. My hand stays puffy and achy and my fingers have pins & needles all day. If I hold a pen or something for more than a minute my hand turns into this claw of pain. My doctor said it's nothing to worry about but I'm getting nervous that it could leave permanent damage. :( 

K I'm done whining. :) No bunnies so far today, eh? I wonder how much will have changed by this time next week!


----------



## maggz

Tara :haha: about the shaking if it's because of sugar! I hope it's just that at least :) 

Christina good for you on the walk :thumbup:

Dini oh no!!!! That's just horrible... isn't that the new furniture that you had on layaway earlier this year? (side note: are we already so far into the year that we're saying "earlier this year"?! Ahh!!)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Tara - I get the shakes when my blood sugar goes from very high to very low. Lots of women struggle to process sugar at the end of pregnancy so it may well be that! 

Yesterday for about 2 hours I had very intense back ache and then the sort of BH tightenings that make me sit up and pay attention. I am happy it fizzled out! I am getting a lot of creamy cm now after having none at all for most of this pregnancy. Maybe my body has some vague idea of what to do :rofl:


----------



## maggz

Well Amelie it is your third time doing it so maybe your body's catching on lol ;) 

Look at my ticker!!! 10 days!!! Which means tomorrow will be single digits!!! I don't even know what emoji I should use for this!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Exciting!

I think once I hit week 39 I'll be a bit more 'ooooh I might have a baby'. I was in hospital being induced at 39w with DD1 and 39+5 with DD2.

We are collecting the moses basket and stand from my brother today, so baby will have somewhere to sleep. My week is quite busy so I think week 38 will fly by. I am going food shopping on Tuesday (that is an all day event to recover from when you take two small children!) And then Wednesday we have an all day playdate here with my friend, her 4 year old and 6 month old baby, Thursday is hair cut and colour day and Friday is routine midwife appt at GD clinic. 

Today we are going to my nephew's 1st birthday party and a belated easter egg hunt.


----------



## Perplexed

Dini: I'm glad your bp is lower now!

Tara: I've been eating a lot of sugar too. Definitely feel I'm an emotional eater as well. I hope the puffiness in your hand is only water retention that'll go away after the birth. My right leg swells a lot at time and the swelling pits, sometimes looks like there are craters on it, but today there's barely anything. Only thing I did different is drink more water than normal.

Amelie: I'm sure your body knows what's going on ;) just that you're relaxed about it so it feels like nothing's happening. I love busy days! Enjoy them :)

Maggz: yay for single digits tomorrow! I've started single digits today...but it doesn't feel like we're in single digits. It feels like there's a long way to go.

As for me, back to having no signs. Even the engagement like pains I had yesterday went away. I've proceeded to make plans for every day of the week now so I don't sit around and wonder.

Dh said someone at his gym asked when the baby's coming and he said due date is the 14th. He says based on my aches and pains it must be sooner and expects I'll give birth before my next appointment on Sunday. I really doubt it though!


----------



## Scottish

Hi all!!

39 weeks today!

This time next week I should have had my baby, yikes I am scared now lol

Away to catch up x


----------



## Perplexed

I've realized I only felt baby a few times today...so I called L&D and going in. I'd rather be wrong and feel stupid rather than worry. I've had severe rib pains today maybe that took my attention away from baby.


----------



## Christina86

I woke up REALLY sore this morning! It hurts to sit, stand, lay, ... heck it hurts to move. My entire bump feels extremely heavy with pressure lower and the pain in my pelvic area is horrible. I am also feeling the pain around into my lower back a lot today. Oh and my boobs... really freaking hurt! Baby is on a roll with the roller coaster movements so at least he or she is fine but I feel like I am just going to break. We have no tylenol left in the house (well I have my tylenol w/ codeine that my OB prescribed me but I hate taking that). 

I've only been up for 2hrs. It may be a long day... #-o


----------



## Scottish

Hope all is ok perplexed xxx

Christina heavy pressure is very uncomfortable and sore I been feeling a lot of pressure today to !


----------



## Christina86

It's horrible. I have the urge to clean (and we really have to anyway) but I can barely move without some kind of pain. I may actually take one of those tylenols. They make me a bit tired but my husband is home today for Easter Monday (the University he works at/ I go to is catholic) so at least he can drive when we go to the store (no choice there either because we have no food left:haha:)


----------



## Dini

Perplexed I hope all is well! 

Amelie, I bet your body is finally figuring it out! 

Christina, I hope you feel better. Try to rest and maybe you can clean later today. 

Maggz, yes it is the furniture I had in layaway earlier this year and I know, can you believe we are that far into the year!? Geesh! I'm really upset about it and really hate to get rid of her if we can't stop her, but I can't deal with a new baby and a cat peeing on the furniture too. 

I got some sleep last night at least, a good 5.5 hours straight and then later I slept for another hour which is better than the last few days. Got a bit of housework done this morning but now I'm spent. 

I feel like this baby is never coming out lol. I know I still have a bit of time left but I just feel like he has decided he's comfy and wants to stay.


----------



## Perplexed

Thank you ladies...things went really well. Baby started doing a lot of movements as we were at the hospital. I feel so relieved.


----------



## maggz

That's good perplexed! I had a little freakout moment yesterday as well, but I sat down and started rubbing the bump and talking to him and conveniently enough, he started rolling around and being his usual, pushy self! :thumbup: 

Dini good to hear you got some sleep. And I'm with you. I feel like each day is an eternity. 

Scottish happy 39 weeks! That is scary!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm actually getting some pressure too. Like baby pushing down.

Neither of the girls engaged, so I've never felt the sensation before. I'm not convinced this baby is either but maybe she is thinking about it?

Glad baby got moving for you Perplexed!

Dini - we have 2 cats. We have had them since before the children. One of them has always pee'd on or vommed on things before the arrival of a baby. She also wants to sleep on all the baby stuff. It drives me mad but she has always calmed down after the birth.

Both cats are good with the kids x


----------



## Dini

Amelie that makes me feel so much better! Se also had to sleep in all of his stuff that she can get to. Hopefully she will also calm down when he's born. 

Perplexed, so glad all is good! These babies sure can be funny sometimes.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I sort of hate my cats before the babies arrive :blush:

I was really mean to them after DD1 was born and they were just really scared of going near her. But they got better and I relaxed.


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls

Been keeping up with the thread but didn't have much to say so been keeping quiet! I have 2 weeks left in work, baby is head down and engaged so sweep scheduled for 21st with the aim of vbac.

Congratulations to those that have had their babies already! Fab news.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I can empathise with the bank and pelvic pain. I am having a maternity photoshoot with DS and dh on Thursday so once that's over, baby can come any time it wants!

Not sure how my bump is gonna look in the pictures though...I have such a defined uterus this time around - I've always had good abs but haven't really exercised since having DS. Does anyone else look like this?! This was today so basically full term 37 week bump...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TaraCathryn

Captain your bump is beautiful! I'm sure it will look amazing in the photos. I hope all goes wonderfully for your vbac!

Amelie I feel the same way about my body--maybe it's got some clue how things are supposed to work this time! :haha: And thanks, it's good to know I'm probably right about the sugar. Of course now I feel extra guilty for how I've been eating! That's probably why he's so big, too! :( I will try to be better, and hopefully he won't wait too much longer to arrive. 

No ultrasound at my appt today, I'm mad because they said I would have one. I'm just concerned how big he might be. She did say my belly measured big and asked if I was sure about my dates. :? I'm really nervous about his size because from 28 weeks to 35 their estimate for his weight jumped from the 65th to the 80something percentile. I am more and more ready for him to be born. Hoping to go for a walk once it cools down this evening and also hoping to have the energy to enlist DH's help later, iykwim. :blush:


----------



## maggz

Lol Tara you crack me up, I'm hoping to enlist DH's help later as well :thumbup: Happy humping :sex: :rofl:
But I'm sure your baby is perfect size in there. Sorry you didn't get the ultrasound though, I'd be frustrated too! I really wanna ask my doc to check his size but I guess since I'm measuring on target they won't do it. 

Captain I think your pictures will look great! When we did ours he was being pushy in there and in one of them you can see it's lopsided :haha: But a defined bump is beautiful, don't worry :hugs: 

Okay off for a walk since the sun is setting and I won't get scorched out there right now! I have class tonight and hopefully DH is coming home which means... well... ya know ;) ;) :haha: 

Oh I posted this in the fb group but I'm gonna put it here too - I'm kinda concerned now! 
So, I was reading about EPO cause I've been kinda gassy (sorry TMI) since I started taking it... and I'm wondering if I should not take it anymore?
Like here, it says "What they did find though was that oral EPO may increase in the incidence of the waters breaking early and labour not starting, requiring an oxytocin drip to induce or augment the labour. This makes sense as EPO can soften or weaken the sac containing the water the baby floats in." https://www.birth.com.au/&#8230;/herbs-homoeopathy-nipple-stimulat&#8230; 
And then WebMD doesn't recommend using it at all during pregnancy. https://www.webmd.com/&#8230;/ingredientmono-1006-evening primro&#8230;
I'm so confused...


----------



## Dini

Amelie, I've been mean to my dogs the last few months and I'm sure I'll be even worse when he comes because I have a very jealous dog that acts out when you pay attention to another animal so I'm guessing she will do the same thing when he's here. 

Tara, you're too funny! I'm jealous of all of you getting to walk, it's raining here and supposed to for the next few days. I did use my ball for a bit but not as long as j should have. As far as having DH help, I'm scared to because last time it burned so bad it hurt to pee for two days and believe me we used lots of lube, I'm just so swollen down there (tmi sorry). He's been so good about me not wanting to do it anymore. I mean I want to but the pain is quite the deterrent. 

Maggz, I can see that about the EPO, but a lot of midwives highly recommend it so I don't know? 

Put the swing together finally today. We really have no room for it, it takes up a lot of room we will have to rearrange things to use it. It's currently in the nursery since we have room for it in there. Guess we will worry about it when he gets here. 

My BP was okay this morning but my reading this afternoon was a bit high at 146/92. Had some nausea and a mild headache with it but it went away. I have an appt in the morning so we will see what they say. I really have the feeling they are going to blow it off.


----------



## maggz

Haha don't you love baby stuff taking over AND STILL NO BABIES :rofl: 
Are you gonna check with L&D for your bp Dini??

Took a looooong walk, walked super fast, and even ran up a hill :thumbup: Have eaten half a pineapple in the form of a smoothie and am bouncing on my ball. I just want something to happen you guys....!!! I'm used to getting my way! *brat alert*
As for the EPO I guess I'll just take 1-2 capsules instead of 3 from now on. Hopefully it will at least ripen my cervix.


----------



## Dini

Maggz, totally jealous of that walk! And I have a MW appt in the morning so I'm going to talk to them and see what they say. I don't show any signs of pre-e yet but I know it can come on suddenly. I don't want to be induced but I also don't want to put either of us in any danger.


----------



## maggz

With you on not wanting to be induced but in the end we will do whatever for these little nuggets ;) keep us updated on your appointment! 

Reflux is really bad tonight, just ate a tums and I'm still almost vomiting in my mouth and getting that acid taste. Ew.


----------



## Beanonorder

It feels so weird to have Logan lying here on my chest while you guys still talk about your pregnancies! Last time I was the second to last in the group to give birth so it's quite strange now. 

Tara I wouldn't worry about baby's size. From all the reading I've done everyone seems to say they had a much easier birth with their bigger baby! 

I hope all of you have some luck with your eviction plans! 

I saw the lactation consultant today and it's already helped! Unfortunately I have a low supply so it's something I'm going to have to work constantly. But she was very positive and helpful. 

Seeing as I always complain about my dh on here I thought I'd share something good for a change. I've been wanting a bath tub installed since I moved into this apartment and I finally got the landlord to give me permission to get it done. But it was proving a bit of a mission to arrange anything, especially with everything else going on. I figured maybe we could make a plan over the summer. But dh went and sounded me out on what I was looking for and then he went and ordered and paid for it to be delivered! It arrived today and him and my dad will put it in tomorrow! I'm so excited to have a bath-and so is dd.


----------



## Eidson23

Due date is tomorrow. Unless she goes into labor today we're going over. My son was 2 weeks early so this is unbearable. My wife is still working and she can barely walk. Never mind working, but wearing a full military uniform. Oh, and she's the lucky 1% that has PUPPPs. Induction will be scheduled on Friday this week. I'm sure it won't be for until next week. For the record, we've tried EPO for three weeks, raspberry leaf tea, baths almost every night, daily walks, sex, and nipple stimulation. I'm now convinced you can't naturally induce labor. Feeling discouraged and hate watching my wife feel so awful and having to go into work. She's the epitome of miserable right now, from carpel tunnel to PUPPPs :( my pregnancy wasn't anywhere near as awful so I feel helpless because I can't help her.


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish: happy 39 weeks!

Tara: I agree with Bean, I also heard people saying they've had an easier time with their bigger babies than smaller ones. My baby is measuring bigger than his sister also and it is reassuring to hear that.

Dini: I felt like dd's things were really filling up the house when she was a newborn and there really wasn't any space. but I'm sure you'll manage!

Maggz: I have no idea about epo unfortunately as I hate using suppositories lol. So I never bothered learning about them.

Bean: dd was a November sparkler turned December snowflake, so I know exactly what you're talking about! It's a bit comforting to know that I probably won't stay pregnant till May lol.

My dr did a cervical check last night at L&D and said baby's head was low but that I'm not in labor. I could feel that baby was low again because my pelvis hurt again lol but who knows? He might climb back up again. I dunno why more than one person told me that I'm not in labor...I already knew I wasn't and the reason I came in was to check on baby.

It occurred to me though that with dd the sweep I had in the morning was probably successful which is why the induction went so smoothly. Would have probably started dilating myself if they haven't broken my waters.


----------



## Dini

Maggz, sorry about the reflux, I know how awful that is! I've been sleeping in the recliner for weeks now because I got tired of vomiting in my mouth! I have to take Zantac or I couldn't even drink water. My heart goes out to you!

Bean that's wonderful news about the lactation consultant visit! Oh and the bathtub, good for your DH!! 

Eidson, your poor wife!! The carpal tunnel is enough let alone the rest and having to keep working. I hope if she doesn't go into labor that the induction gets scheduled sooner than next Friday!

Perplexed, you made me laugh bevauae while reading your post I thought, but she didn't think she was In labor why did he tell her that? 

Well I woke up early as usual so I'm going to get ready for my appt and maybe grab breakfast before I go. It's pouring down rain here! But at least it's not snow!


----------



## Perplexed

I found it funny too Dini, how people kept telling me I'm not in labor. When I was pregnant with dd at around 26 weeks I had this severe consistent abdominal pain that I ended up going to the er. I knew it wasn't contractions because it was always there and not coming and going. Anyway at the er they kept telling me that I'm not in labor as if that would make the pain stop and I'd start rejoicing. They could never determine the cause and just assumed they were "trapped wind pains". 

I hope you have a good appointment:hugs:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Eidson I'm so sorry about your wife. :hugs: All that late pregnancy suffering plus PUPPPS is just awful. I sincerely hope her labor starts asap! 

Bean it must be weird being on the other side. I'm glad you had a good lactation consultant, that makes a huge difference! You will be in the groove nursing Logan before you know it. I am really proud of you & hope you're settling in well. :) Oh & congrats on the tub, I'm glad your husband is doing something good for you!

Maggz & Dini I feel your pain with reflux. Mine has been better this pregnancy than with DD but still get stomach acid & bile in my mouth, yum! :sick:

Dini don't worry about not wanting to dtd, it was awful for me my last pregnancy; in fact I'm ashamed to admit we didn't for almost a year because it sucked in late pregnancy and I was not in a good place for a good 8 or 9 months after birth. We made it through, this is all temporary.

We made it out for a walk yesterday. Felt really good to be outside but that's about it. DH still refusing to dtd, I don't think he can mentally get past the fact that it might put me into labor and I don't think he's as ready as I am! He's not the one with the bowling ball sitting on his pelvis! :haha: I've had strangers saying "You poor thing" and asking me if it's twins. :rofl: Thanks to those who said they heard labor was easier with bigger babies. I just keep telling myself that all the pain in my hips is because my pelvis is so soft and pliable for an easy labor! :) 

It's cool and a bit cloudy out. I think I'll take advantage and have another walk right now... :thumbup:


----------



## Christina86

Well I am still in pain today but not as bad as yesterday! That makes me happy. I've gotten most of the upstairs clean. I have to tackle the kitchen next-- I hate cleaning the kitchen. But I guess I'd rather do that than put laundry away. I'm going to make my husband clean the bathrooms. It's times like these I wish we only had 1 instead of 3 lol. 

My dog seemed quite worried earlier. I got down on my hands and knees to clean under the tables. She jumped off the couch and had her head down touching the baby bump. She then proceeded to follow me, at my feet, everywhere I went until I sat on the couch! Now she's curled up by my legs. 

I read other posts but am on my phone so I'll post more later when I'm on my computer.


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: oops I meant to comment on your dh getting the bathtub but I lost my train if thought. It's so awesome! So thoughtful:)

Tara: aww I'm glad you're getting to go walk. I hope you enjoy your walk today too. Hopefully it'll bring labor closer!

Christina: you're doing great to be cleaning right now. I wish I had the energy for serious cleaning but I don't right now lol. Your dog is so sweet!

I'm getting worried about dd. I don't want her to get stressed due to the upcoming changes. I'm afraid of going into labor/being in pain around her as she tends to get worried if I yell out after hitting my toe on furniture. the other day I almost slipped in the shower and screamed...dh called to make sure I was ok and I told him that I was. But then I could hear dd calling me too. Dh told me she looked very worried and kept asking him about me. She gets stressed and clingy on hospital appointment days where I'm sometimes gone for a few hours. I don't know how she'll cope with the few days that I'll be at the hospital. Thinking about her being worried is breaking my heart. She loves all the people who look after her so I'm not worried that she'll be alone. But she would be looking for dh and I too :(


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted much in here been using the Facebook page more but have still been checking in on here.

Eidson - sorry your wife is having a tough time of it fair play to her for still working though! There is no way I could have carried on working even another couple of weeks and I have another week to et to where she is yet! 

Bean - I am pleased that you are getting some things in the house to make life easier for you. I hope baby boy is settling in well and you are managing with DD as well.

Christina - maybe your dog knows something you don't know??fould be interesting to see what happens the next few days for you!

I am tired - the weather is beautiful here and we have been able to get loads of stuff done around he house as OH has been on annual leave which has been great. He is on nights now for the next couple of nights and then off again so fingers crossed nothing happens the next couple of days lol! I feel so heavy at the moment - the baby feels really low and I have been feeling a bit dizzy and very tired. I will go to bed early and hopefully that will make a difference. DS has been a nightmare to try and get to sleep that last 4 nights. He had his first night away from us ever when we went to the wedding and since then separation anxiety seems to have kicked in big time. I think it is getting better as he slept through last night and I managed to settle him enough to get an extra hour in bed when he woke at 6.30am this morning. He also went for his nap with a minimum of fuss. I am standing outside his bedroom door waiting for him to go to sleep as we speak so fingers crossed we are over the worst of it and he will be relatively settled for when the baby comes. It has been such nice weather here - it is very similar to when I went into labour with DS which is making it feel all the more real that I will have a baby soon! I wonder what it is!x


----------



## Dini

Christina, how sweet of your dog! I wish I could do the cleaning you are doing!

Perplexed, your poor dd, hopefully the excitement of it will help some when you go. It must be hard for her not understanding exactly what is going on. 

Stripey, good to see you! 

My BP was up at my appt today so I'm doing a 24 hour urine and getting some labs tomorrow then going back Friday again. She is going to check me then and if I'm at a dilated she wants to do a sweep. I'm supposed to be resting a lot and laying on my left side and drinking tons of water. She said they don't induce unless there is large amounts of protein in my and as of now I've had none at all. However I haven't felt well all day, if it's worse tomorrow I'm going to call. I just want him to hurry up so I can feel better!


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat: I hope your ds is settled by the time new baby arrives! I know I stress too when dd goes through phases of clingyness but hopefully they'll pass.

Dini: I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope all goes well with your urine and bloods. 

39 weeks today...all I feel is that I'm very vocal with frustrations.


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I felt the same way as you about leaving dd. It was really hard, especially with what she's been through. She was absolutely fine with my parents. The first time she came to the hospital she sat on the bed with me and just kept saying hi, it was so cute. But she happily went home again. Since I've come home she has been more clingy and is very unhappy when I go somewhere without her. But overall she has done well and I'm sure your dd will too. 

Eidson sorry for what your wife is going through. I can't believe she is still working on top of everything! I hope your little guy makes an appearance soon! 

Things aren't going too badly here. I've had to come into work to print and scan some documents urgently and everyone is freaking out about me being here! Yes I realise I just had major surgery but sometimes you just have to do what you have to do. If I wasn't on a deadline I wouldn't have come. Oh well...


----------



## mcwhmm

Hey ladies, I have been really MIA on here although I have been following along with posts, I have mainly been posting on the facebook page only. 

Anyways, I just wanted to share my post that I posted about my day today on the facebook page! I swear I saw someone's post recently on here that said they are scheduled for induction on Friday!?? 
So today I took my blood pressure on my grandma's automatic cuff and it was 156/110. I called my doctor right away as I have been having so many headaches and a reading that high is unheard of for me. They had me go up to triage where my readings varied from 160/115-167/99 and the came down to 141/77. Dr was going to induce me TONIGHT, but everything with baby's heart rate and all of my lab work came back fine, so he let me go home after 6 hours of monitoring! I have to go back in Thursday for a check and then he has me scheduled for induction Friday morning at 8am!!


----------



## Eidson23

Water broke about three hours ago were at the hospital now! I'll update as I can :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yay Eidson that is great news! Water breaking on due date is super rare, must be very good luck. :) Can't wait for your update! :hugs:

Dini I hope you start feeling better, or your little guy decides he's ready to come on out, or preferably both!

I feel like junk today and am not even going to start whining about it lest I am unable to stop. Thank goodness my I'm seeing my BFF in a bit, she will help me get through the day. Induction massage booked for tomorrow morning, so looking forward to that! :thumbup: Although I'd be perfectly willing to skip it if labor were to start sooner. *HINT HINT BABY* 

:haha: I swear I wasn't this impatient last time!

ETA I find my whining pretty funny next to the profile pic of me all happy and not pregnant last summer... *sigh*


----------



## Eidson23

Yeah apparently it's only about 5% of babies are born on their actual due date. She's laboring well, they gave her some IV meds for now she'll probably get the epidural in about an hour or so. She's on pitocin so the contractions are strong. I hope everyone is doing okay today! He must have known she had to take leave to not be at work and decided to be here today :) Jacob was off the walls excited at 5am so I'm hoping he has a really good day at school!


----------



## Scottish

Oh great news eidson I hope it all goes well and can't wait for update and pics xxx


----------



## maggz

Stripey Haha I'm just picturing you on your phone standing outside of your son's room. 

Bean sucks that you had to go in to work, but you're right! And awesome on the bath tub, I hope the installation will go well and you'll have many wonderful moments in the tub :thumbup: 
How are your parents and DH? Does he stay over at your house now?

Tara lol just look at the pic and imagine you'll be just as happy this summer ;) Hope you have a great day with your BFF! 

Eidson hope everything goes well!! 

I am now starting to hope that I'm dilated enough for them to do a sweep tomorrow at my 39w appointment. I want the baby to come when it's ready, but I also don't want DH to go underway! I wouldn't go as far as to ask for an induction, but I feel like a sweep won't do any harm, right?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The only thing to consider with the sweep is the same issue as you were worried about with EPO. Having one increases the chances of your waters going but no labour - I'd understand why you wanted things to happen before your husband is away though x


----------



## maggz

Ahh I see Amelie... thanks. Seems like nothing can beat nature:shrug:


----------



## Christina86

Is it bad that my mom has their suitcases set up- to throw clothes into after I call or husband calls to say I'm in labor- before I have my bag or baby's bag ready? Lol. They will be driving from New York to Iowa. I think they are excited. Hahaha


----------



## Dini

Congrats eidson! Can't wait to hear how she does and see pictures!

Maggz, I don't think it's bad to ask for a sweep as long as you know there is a chance for water to break or it not to do anything. I'm getting one Friday if I've dilated at all. 

Tara, you always make me laugh with your comments! Hope he takes the hint!!

For some reason I felt good today, bp was decent too so I went for a walk/hike at a local nature preserve and it felt great. Probably over did it but I just had a burst of energy and we had nice weather, 70 degrees and a break in the rain, just had to do it! Tomorrow I'll probably feel awful again. 

I am a bit more crampy since the walk so hopefully it's doing something!


----------



## LuckyMama13

I've been avoiding the net today just because of how uncomfortable I am. I have had sooooooo much pressure and lots of braxton hicks and a steady ache everywhere. I am praying that just for once, I can have one child that comes out into this world a bit earlier than the other two! I had to be induced multiple times for them both and it made the contractions so terrible. I've also been torturing myself by watching a series that is shown on YouTube called 'One Born Every Minute" based in the UK...freaking myself out I guess...haha

I hope everyone is well and healthy and comfortable! (As much as can be at this stage anyways!)


----------



## Dini

Well lucky maybe this one will come soon! I started watching that, may watch more tomorrow. Doesn't really freak me out but I find it intereatinf how different the U.K. and U.S. so things.

Since I posted last my cramps are coming more often. Still just mild menstrual like cramps and no pattern or anything or tightening I can feel but it's more than I've had before. Also having more pressure. Maybe that walk will at least help me dilate or something!


----------



## Eidson23

Jaxson arrived via unplanned c section at 1606 today...his due date :) momma and baby are doing great
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsl0hkjr3k.jpg


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Edison :flower: both boys are adorable!


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations Eidson :) glad your wife and bub are great and love the photo of big brother and Jaxson :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations eidson! The boys look adorable together!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations eidson! The boys look adorable together!


----------



## maggz

Congratulations eidson! Glad everyone is doing well :dance: 

Oh, the pressure. Lol! And someone tell me why I ate more than half of a frozen pizza by myself. :blush:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Eidson! I hope your wife is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Scottish

Congratulations Eidson, glad he arrived safely. That's a gorgeous photo and I hope your wife recovers well xx


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations Eidson he is gorgeous &#128522;. 

Maggz don't worry about the pizza thing I ate an obscene amount yesterday and still woke up starving hungry this morning! 

I am going to a craft morning with DS this morning. DH did his last night shift last night so will get to spend a long weekend with him which is nice. DS has nursery tomorrow so we are going to attempt to paint the kitchen - maybe that will get things moving! Am jealous of all the ladies that have had their babies want mine out now!&#128540; x


----------



## Eidson23

Thanks everyone. We are just so in love. Jacob came to visit afterwards and he just wanted to hold him and he was so content. He's probably pretty overwhelmed and still super excited I'm sure he'll calm down more once were home. He doesn't like being at home and is being here but his uncle is there with him.

Breastfeeding is going well. He definitely gets it. My wife is using a shield right now because her nipples are still pretty flat but once she gets used to it we can ditch the shields. He's such a trooper. She's recoering well, even went for a short walk this evening only 6 hours post c section. She's in a ton of pain but she'll bounce back because she's strong.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Yayyyyyyyy! Congratulations!!! 

Dini: I sure hope so! I also like watching that show because of the differences. I think we should at least have the gas and air as an option!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Eidson, huge congrats to you and your family. Jacob is so handsome, oh my goodness, you have the most beautiful family. :) Enjoy this time with your wife & brand new little one! :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

Congratulations Edison!


----------



## Dini

Congrats Eidson! So happy for you all! That is one adorable picture. Your family is beautiful! So glad you all are well! Hope your wife heals fast!

Lucky, I sooo agree with you!! 

Maggz, that made me laugh because that is so me! And I also wake up in the middle of the night absolutely starving! If it weren't for the reflux is have gained at least 50lbs by now lol. Oh and I see you are 39 weeks today!


----------



## counting

Never got a chance to update but Reed Nathaniel Joshua was born April 2nd at 1:58am. I delivered him into my own hands, after a completely drug free labor which was amazing. Unfortunately babe was pushed out so quickly he was stunned and not breathing, but the nicu team got him breathing really fast! I also had a hemorrhage but we are both doing really well now and baby boy turned a week old today. He has black hair and chocolate brown eyes, total opposite of his blonde haired blue eyed big brother, who was born bald. All their features are different too! 7lbs7oz, 19 1/4 inches long. Perfect.
 



Attached Files:







11133759_10155421687635694_6950283473737959740_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## counting

Pictures
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150404_112516.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20150409_085633.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beanonorder

I am eating so much at the moment! And most of it is rubbish. I climbed in the scale expecting to have gained or at least still stuck at the same weight I was after giving birth but I've lost 3kg since being home! I know they say breastfeeding burns calories but I didn't think it would do anything for me because I never lost because of it with dd and I'm having the same issues this time around! 
I'm still having to supplement with formula. Logan has lost more than 10% of his bodyweight and only gained 15g in the last two days. He has his two week check next Thursday and they wanted him to be back at his birth weight. I don't think that's going to happen because it means he has to gain around 60g a day. I'm desperately trying to pump to increase my supply but I hardly get anything out. Its so frustrating... 

Stripey your LO will be here any day now! But I know the waiting seems like forever. 

Eidson sounds like your wife is doing great! What was the reason she ended up having to have a c section?


----------



## Eidson23

Bean-his heart rate kept dropping for unknown reasons, and they also detected a slight heart murmur. She actually got rushed into the OR the first time and I had scrubs and mask thrown at me as they ran her out the door. That was very scary, but his heart rate ended up going back up and stabilizing. They told us if he does that again then they will do a c section because they were worried that labor was stressing him out a lot and her pushing could be dangerous. So after the second time they came rushing in, told us to prepare because he is coming out via c section. I had about 10 minutes to get completely dressed and update family and then we went in. She's very sore, but they are both doing great. They found no reason for his heart rate dropping so he's now known as the drama queen of the floor :haha:

And congrats counting!! He's so beautiful! Such a cutie :)


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: happy 39 weeks :)

counting: congrats!! It must have been scary but I'm glad your boy is okay. Your boys are so cute :)

Bean: breastfeeding never made me lose weight either, I didn't lose anything till after I stopped breastfeeding dd lol. I'm sorry that Logan isn't back at his birth weight but I hope that he will be soon!

Stripeycat: happy 39 weeks, I hope your lo will be here soon!

My rib pain is just awful. It feels like when the muscle is stretched thin and giving out. Unfortunately I don't know how to give that part of my body a break.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I always have 8lbs or so I can't lose when bfing and it just falls off as soon as I wean them.

My BHs are ridiculous today. They are getting so strong. I guess they feel worse as baby is bigger now.


----------



## stripeycat5

I have a dodgy stomach today &#128542; it has been a bit iffy all day and I keep on having to go to the loo which sucks &#128542;. Have read that digestive problems would be the start of something though so we shall see! Went to a craft morning with DS this am and then a walk down the woods this afternoon with DH and DS which was lovely. Just feeling increasingly ponderous and this baby is wriggling like mad all the time. One minute it will be in one position and then my entire belly moves to one side! I will never get over how weird it looks lol. My original due date would have been today if worked out to lmp so we shall see! Also they have announced that anyone's baby born on the same day as the royal prince or princess will get a lucky Silver coin so that is an incentive to hold I suppose! Bring on pineapple, dtd, curry anything now as I am ready to meet you bubba!! Hope everyone is feeling ok xxx


----------



## Christina86

So my doctor appointment went well today. I have to keep an eye out for headaches bc of my BP . My first bp was 156/96. They waited and took it again and it was 124/90 so it was still high but not as high. Hb was 146. Cervix still closed but she said the head was low. I go back on the 17th- at almost 39 weeks. Hoping that continuing to walk will help still. I'm pretty sure that's what helped during this last week. 

I am due the 26th. I am starting to get the feeling I'm going to have an early May baby instead of an April baby.


----------



## Perplexed

amelie: I'm sorry your bh are bad today. Could they be real contractions?

Stripeycat: aww I actually miss the lopsided bump feeling! My babies have never done this too much and I was excited about it for some reason. They do seem to prefer the left side of my bump for some reason. I did wonder yesterday when the new prince or princess will be born or if they were maybe in the process of being born lol!! 

Christina: sorry about your bp being high :hugs: 

I wish I had symptoms so that I could symptom spot and pass time while labor creeps up, but nothing! Baby seems high today too. I almost don't want to get a cervical check on Sunday so I don't feel disheartened. They don't tell us if we're close anyway.


----------



## Christina86

Thanks. They want me to keep an eye on it esp. since I had issues a while back. Got a headache now for a few hrs and it hasn't gone away yet. Ugh. 

I just spoke with my parents. I told them I have a feeling I could have an early May baby. My dad is still convinced it will be late next week... for some reason he thinks the 16th (which is my moms birthday actually and 10 days before my EDD). He also said that I have to have a talk with the baby and explain that arriving late on a Friday would be best. His explanation is that then they won't have to leave work and can leave early on Saturday and they can get the maximum travel time with driving during the weekend. Oy. :haha:


----------



## Perplexed

Dh was sure I'd have our baby a few days ago due to the amount of pain I was in. it was probably wishful thinking on his part so I'd stop wincing with every movement lol.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maybe they were real for a short while??? Calmed overnight though.

We did DTD and sorry, this really is tmi, but most of the available "positions", lol, were uncomfortable for both of us as DH can feel my cervix. Urgh.

That has put me off DTD again I think :rofl:


----------



## Perplexed

That would put me off too!!


----------



## Scottish

Ugh I haven't wanted to dtd for a few weeks now. He can bloody wait lol

Well my mw appointment was a big waste of time. I arrived before 9am to be told my appointment has been cancelled. I had to go there on Tuesday to give an emergency blood transfusion sample since I have this antibody they need to make me special blood In case I need it and while there the mw checked me over. However she didn't inform me not to come today or that it's cancellled. So I got no check up and no sweep :( I asked for a sweep but all I got told is none get done before 40 weeks and I will get one when I get induction on sun night. This is despite me getting one no problem last time. Hey ho I have been busy cleaning the house. Nesting has kicked in for sure!! Never got this nesting last time. roll on Sunday night!


----------



## stripeycat5

That's sucks Scottish - I would have thought if they are going to induce you anyway a sweep would be worth it? They won't give me a sweep at all until I am 41 weeks this time as apparently they don't do it until you are overdue re 2nd time round.

I do quite fancy dtd however my stomach hasn't been v.good the last couple of days and that kinda puts me off lol! We dtd over the weekend and it was fine but just running out of options with positions lol!

Christina - I hope your BP doesn't stay up however if it does you will be def getting an April baby lol!

I went to see the midwife this morning as my BP was up a little bit last week. It was fine today though which was a relief. Still getting diarrhoea which is horrible but now have started with a period style cramp that won't go away. The midwife said she doesn't think I am quite ready yet as the head is still 4/5 engaged so on the brim but I just feel that my body is gearing up to something. We shall see! x


----------



## Scottish

Stripeycat I do not listen to midwifes opinions on labour any more as they were all wrong last time lol!!

Hope your body is gearing up for something xx


----------



## Christina86

Stripey- That is true lol. I hope it doesn't stay up though. 

I got woken up at about 3:15am to an intense BH. I thought it may have been bc I had to use the bathroom so I went. It stopped when I got up. Though they continued until about 4:45 and then stopped. I finally ended up falling back to sleep but I don't know what time. I woke up a few min ago to the alarm but feeling crampy. Oh and more BH! I have a presentation in 2hrs ... It needs to calm down so I can stand for 20 min! Lol 

Scottish- that stinks about the cancelled appt! A call would have been nice so you wouldn't have wasted time going.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Went to my appointment yesterday. I am 100% effaced and the baby's head is engaged but I hadn't dilated anymore. She told me that it didn't matter because the hardest part was already done with the baby getting engaged and the effacement. She kind of warned me that it could all happen super fast especially since it's my 3rd. Oh, and she will be out of town this weekend, so another DR is on call. 

I hope everyone is feeling as well as can be today!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Congrats Counting! Beautiful baby and beautiful story. :)

Scottish that happened to me for one of my appointments, I'd been seen by the specialist a day or two before so my regular doc just refused to see me! I was livid! Also they didn't do a scan at 36 or 38 weeks even though I was told they would, because I had one with perinatology at 35 weeks. Argh! 

Lucky those sound like great signs! From what I understand the pressure of baby's head on the cervix is what causes dilation once contractions start, so I would think being effaced & engaged is even better than being dilated!

Perplexed if you don't feel like getting your cervix checked, no reason to do it. It's super unpleasant and doesn't really tell you anything! I'm glad to know mine is in fact capable of dilating without medical intervention (at least a bit!) but other than that it doesn't tell you anything, really.

I never thought about dtd hitting the cervix when it's low (never wanted to last time). Mine is usually so high, now I kind of want to experiment to see if it has come down at all! :blush: Plus I just want to do whatever it takes to move this guy along. We have found ONE position that works. Sure it's getting a little old, but it's better than nothing! 

Please tell me excessive weepiness is a sign of impending labor? Anyone? Because I am ridiculous this week and I can't take much more! :dohh:


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish: I can't believe they wouldn't give you a sweep before your induction day! And it sucks they never told you the appointment was cancelled! I'd be so frustrated!

stripeycat: I agree with Scottish, I wouldn't listen to the midwives/drs opinions anymore! It seems like your body is doing something! 

Christina: Early labor contractions maybe ;) I hope you manage to do your presentation, good luck!

Luckymama: Definitely the engagement is the hard part :) dilation will soon follow. Good luck! Seems like things will happen soon for you :flower:

Tara: BTW now on my laptop when I go to your profile I can see your pregnant pic! And you're right...I could reject having my cervix checked, but I also want to find out if I'm capable of dilating without being induced too LOL! Have you been checked lately? 

Baby must have changed sides. My rib pains morphed from the left side at the back to the front and right. It burns a lot! Seems to start at around the same time every day so I dunno if I'm just not resting enough or what. I can have my back massaged...but I dunno how to have my ribs massaged at the front :haha: it'll be ticklish!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed I was checked Monday, was at "maybe almost 2 cm" haha. Even though it's painful & meaningless I stil like knowing what's up in there!  I guess some women check themselves but there's no way I could reach! :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Yea I am angry about it. Why when they cancel can't they phone me and tell me. When I went the receptionist was so rude and the midwifed all complaining their clinics full. I was standing like heloooooooo!!!

I understand here In in uk Nhs staff are extremely understaffed as I am a nurse myself but at least just phone me and tell me not to come lol I think them being busy was the reason for not giving me a sweep tbh. 

Tara trust me I felt like excessively weeping at the mw today lol


----------



## Christina86

Yep! Managed to get the presentation done. I had BH during, pressure, and after standing up for nearly 30 minutes straight (which I haven't done in quite a while) I was getting really dizzy. I was happy to sit my gigantic self down at the desk and not move until class ended 2 hours later:haha: 

You know what is driving me crazy?? I usually call my parents every day to say hi or at least every other day...... now every time they pick up the phone they go "are you in labor?" NO! I told my mom that she needs to stop or I won't call again until I am in labor. lol :growlmad:


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: definitely don't think I can check myself either...I wouldn't know what to check for :haha:

Scottish: I'm so sorry, it's so disappointing! Did they tell you when you'd see your midwife again? Or will it just be the blood appointment before the induction day?

Christina: great job finishing your presentation! Lol your parents are funny. The other night my mom received a call from someone at midnight...she didn't answer, but when she heard the phone she expected it would be me calling to say I'm in labor and was already planning to tell me that she'll be on her way to pick up dd :haha:


----------



## RebeccaR19

Eidson- Congratulations! What a beautiful baby boy! I hope your wife is recovering well. 

Those on the Facebook group know because it's much easier for me to get on there and post from my phone. But I had my baby. 
Holly Amber was born on April 9th at 3:11 AM
I started having contractions again on April 8th at about 12 PM. I waited a few hours to see what they would do and they weren't going away. They were coming consistently 3 minutes apart. Went into triage at about 3:00 a midwife checked me and said I was between 3 and 4 cm. Without telling me what she was doing, she did a sweep. But I was okay with that because I was really getting tired of long early labor. She sent me out to walk around for about 2 hours and come back. By the time I returned I was slightly more effaced and at 4 cm but she said it was a solid 4 which showed small change. And since my contractions were continuing, they kept me. But they let me go have dinner first. I labored for a very long time at 4 cm. When I finally crossed the 4 to 5 threshold, labor was fast and furious. I dilated from 5-10 in 3 hours. I didn't know it would go that fast, and by the time I asked for an epidural, I was already at 9.5 cm. I pushed her out in 4 minutes. She is doing great. She weighed 7 lbs 12 oz and was 20 inches long. She took to breastfeeding like a duck to water.

I can't upload pictures here from my phone but I will share whenever I get home. She looks exactly like I did as a newborn. I feel like I cloned myself.


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations Eidson, counting, and Rebecca!!


----------



## Scottish

Perplexed I am being induced on Sunday night so not due to see anyone until then unless blood transfusion service want me to pop in for another sample before my induction. So it's 8pm Sunday night to be induced! :D


----------



## Christina86

I got sent to L&D after two high BP readings, the massive headache and dizziness to be monitored. My BP is all over. It was really high, dropped to "almost normal" then went back up. I seriously was in the same position doing the same thing the entire time. They have no idea why it is like that. but my last reading was normal so that's a plus. All my labwork came back normal also which is good. I just have to keep on resting and keep my next appt. which isn't until the 17th so hopefully things stay okay. I felt kinda stupid for calling my OB but apparently between the high readings at my appt yesterday and the ones today it was best that I got checked.

Now... I did tell the nurse the next time I want to see that part of the hospital is when I'm actually having the baby. Lol =]


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca I figured that was why you were MIA the last few days! Congratulations!! I'm so happy to hear you & LO are doing well! :hugs: I will try to remember to check fb for pics. :)


----------



## Perplexed

Rebecca: so glad to read your update! Congratulations on having baby Holly :hugs: I figured you probably had her when you weren't posting anymore! its awesome that your labor progressed fast from 5cm. Hope the two of you are recovering well :hugs:

Scottish: it's so exciting! I hope the process is fast for you :hugs:

Christina: I think it's best to get checked even if in the end it turns out everything is okay. I hope you don't have any more dizziness, headaches or high bp readings, I also hope you don't see that part of the hospital again till youre in labor :haha:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Dini! I just remembered you were possibly going to have a sweep at your appt yesterday morning & haven't checked in. Thinking about you!

It's 3:50 a.m. and I have been awake since 1:30 (DD decided to wake me from dead asleep bc she couldn't find her teddy bear :dohh:). I am mad and everything sucks. :haha: Seriously though, if I have to be awake I wish I could be in labor!  Having cramps and contractions but nothing consistent yet. Bad headache, general body pain, blah. 

Part of the reason I have been so anxious for labor to start is that at 32 weeks I had contractions every 10 mins or less for over 2.5 hours. They went away but ever since then Ive had so many and so regular I was convinced he would be early. From 32 - 36 weeks I took it as easy as possible trying to keep him in. Now that he's cooked and I'm so miserable I can't get him out! :shrug:

ETA: Just posted this and saw my ticker. 39 weeks today! Get out, watermelon baby! I'm ready to meet you now!


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: happy 39 weeks. I do hope things get started for you. You sound so miserable! (Which I can relate lol). I also got scared bc of regular contractions at 27-28 weeks and baby being engaged (he disengaged since) so I tried to take things easy too, and was so sure he'd be a bit early. Oh well. 40 weeks soon!

Dh keeps asking if we'll go to the hospital tonight lol. I keep saying who knows, but we probably won't go tonight haha. Dd woke me up at 4.30 this morning and when I woke up I felt like I haven't slept a wink. Used to get this a lot on school days lol.


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara, sorry you are feeling miserable! I also felt that way just before I went in! 

Perplexed I hope things start for you soon!

Things are going pretty well here. Logan has started to pick up some good weight. I'm not sure if he'll hit his birth weight by Thursday but he should get close. I'm also hoping to completely cut out the formula soon. For now I've just been giving a top up with day feeds. I'm hoping to cut that down to just two a day and then none, depending on how pumping and weight gain goes. Pumping is currently pretty sucky! 

Here are finally some photo's of my little man!
 



Attached Files:







20150403_185225.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4170.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_4191.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My DD2 didn't regain her birthweight until 3 weeks Bean. It was frustrating but she was never losing (after the initial loss) and she just gained slowly.

She was super content and I think she should have woke up and fed more but there wasn't much I could do. She hit birthweight at 3 weeks and then really piled it on and was a very average sized baby.

I haven't had anymore really strong BHs but yesterday the baby was incredibly low for a while and it was hurting me. Losing a few tiny stringy bits of plug today. Nothing much but maybe signs things will happen naturally before term + 12. Which is all I want.

We are busy this coming week. DD1 is back at preschool on Tues, weds and Fri afternoon. We have food shopping to do, dd1s ballet class, two toddler groups with DD2 and then hopefully some more cuddles with the big girls. 

I had hospital hospital appt yesterday. Officially discharged from GD care but told to keep monitoring and if anything goes mad with my sugar to call them. I feel very blessed to be heading towards week 39 without loads of intervention. I feel so at ease and like I'm truly enjoying my last pregnancy :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie that is so wonderful to hear, I am so happy for you! :flower: 

Perplexed & Bean thanks for letting me know I'm not alone. I never felt this way with DD. It was just pregnancy as usual and then she was born! 

Bean I'm so glad Logan is improving every day! Pumping sucks, I so empathize (I pumped constantly for the first 3 weeks with DD before she ever latched). You are getting there! :hugs: Thank you for sharing pics!


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: awww your Los are so precious :hugs: thank you for sharing their beautiful pictures! I hope he'll continue to gain weight!

Amelie: I'm glad you aren't under gd care anymore, you've done so well and it makes sense that yours should be treated as a pregnancy without complications! Happy to hear you're enjoying it :flower:

I feel so guilty for being impatient. I want to enjoy my time with dd but I feel huge and can hardly keep up with her. 

I have weird swelling on my right leg. It looks like hills and craters and it pits really badly and stays down. The first time I saw it I asked the dr about it and she sent me to the er to get checked for blood cots. By the time I reached the er the swelling went down. These days though the swelling is more consistent and I have a daily crater on my leg. I hope I won't forget to show it to my dr tomorrow. 

Another reason I feel guilty is that I'm dreading breastfeeding. I know I'll try but I'm dreading it so much that I wish I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed :hugs: we are in the same boat. Try not to add guilt to everything else you're feeling! I feel exactly the same way about breastfeeding. I have no desire to do it at all, but I know I'll never forgive myself if I don't try. We will both try and we will both be okay whatever happens with it, and our babies will be too.


----------



## Perplexed

You're right, all we can do is try and see how we manage. Who knows we might end up with champion feeders!


----------



## stripeycat5

Perplexed and Tara don't worry about the breast feeding bit. I don't think you really know until you try it and if you try and still don't want to do it then don't! There is way too much pressure out there and it makes things ten times as hard. I am worried because I found it so easy last time and everyone says "oh you will be fine you are a pro" that I won't be able to get the hang of it this time!

I am feeling guilty about wanting baby out and didn't feel this way last time but just want to:
. Be able to have a bath without my belly/boobs getting cold and actually have it at a decent temperature
. Be able to sleep on my back or my front and roll over without it taking me half a bloody hour to do so
. Be able to run around properly after my DS 
. Bend down without feeling like I'm 90 and feel the need to groan every time I do it sending DH into mild panic each time!

I am very grateful that I have had such a good pregnancy but bubba it it time to come out now please!!&#128563;

Amelie - it is so nice that you have been able to have a relatively normal preg this time and I hope the birth is as natural as possible for you too. I think you such a good example of how to do preg with GD - so many women just carry on as normal and don't think about the consequences.

Bean - Logan is gorgeous! Will keep on looking at his photos and hope it will transmit some messages to my hormones to get a move on lol!!


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat: I really hope you'll have an easy time breastfeeding again :hugs: hoping your new lo is born soon and doesn't keep you waiting much longer.

I woke up nauseous and sweaty, but mainly because dd was crying. She's very clingy tonight, right now she's laying down with her head in my lap. Very very unsettled. I know dh struggled to put her down to sleep earlier in the night, too. I wonder if she's getting sick... :( so sad to see her like this!


----------



## maggz

Hey girls just caught up on everything, seen the adorable babies on fb :dance: So awesome that we have so many healthy, beautiful babies in our group! Let's keep them coming :thumbup: 

Not much new here this waiting game is not my thing... don't remember if I updated on Thursday but I wasn't favorable for a sweep, still only 1cm dilated so I was pretty upset cause I felt like the chances of DH not having to leave were gone. 
As of now they will leave Monday or Tuesday depending on when they can fix some stuff on the ship. That means I may have 2 1/2 weeks left to wait! I just don't know how I'm gonna do that, I am so freakin bored!!!! I need to do some homework, but everything is ready for baby and I just don't want to clean anymore. 

I got a cheap electric breast pump last night to see if nipple stimulation does anything to bring on contractions. Tried it last night before bed, nothing. I don't know if I should even bother to try again.


----------



## Christina86

38 weeks! The countdown continues lol =]


----------



## sharnw

Happy 38 weeks Christina :)


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: I hope you go into labor while your dh is here.

Christina: happy 38 weeks!

Haha I'm grasping at absolutely everything and anything. Does one's toddler getting clingy mean she senses impending labor?? :haha: it's probably because i was out for a long time by myself the day before and it upset her.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz, if trying things like nipple stimulation etc frustrate you then I wouldn't do them. 

I am not sure about toddlers - my 4 year old is definitely a bit clingy at the moment. She is excited about the baby but it must be stressing her a little.


----------



## Perplexed

I think my dd is too young. She doesn't understand that there's a baby coming. It's more likely she's bern clingy due to not seeing me for a long time the day before. 

They called from the hospital to tell me there'll be a delay as the dr is doing a delivery. Unfortunately I'm already on my way and can't turn back! I guess I can just sit and read. Glad to have brought my kindle along.


----------



## maggz

That is a good idea for the hospital bag perplexed! Adding my kindle. Any books you recommend?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My 2 year old just tipped all of my clary sage oil into 1. My pillow 2. Her toy bunny. My house smells sooooooo strongly of clary sage now :rofl:

I think my 2 year old understands a small amount about the baby. The girls have cousins and see babies quite regularly. DD2 quite often bring offerings of 'baby' toys and toy bottles to my bump. She seems to want to kiss it and stroke it a lot too.


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: I have a few chick lit books to read as I have no concentration for anything deeper. I recently read the pile at the bottom of the stairs...I didn't like it much but it was okay. Right now I'm reading love from both sides by nick spalding which is kind of like chick lit but written by a guy. And two more books for later the latest in the shopaholic series & one called never Google heartbreak. 

Amelie: that's so cute of your dd2! My dd has hugged and kissed my bump when I told her there's a baby in it. But I don't think she understands beyond that. 

I decided to go to the nearby walk in clinic for an ultrasound to check fluid levels as I always feel like I'm leaking. The dr there said the fluid is ok but she could see grade 2-3 calcification in the placenta. I guess this is to be expected at close to 40 weeks. She added that baby is engaged but looking left. And that apparently his bowels are ready to pass meconium. Ultrasounds are too much info!! Maybe he still won't pass it till he's already out in the world? This dr offered to check for dilation and effacement, and said she could do a sweep if I wanted but I declined.

My own dr didn't check for dilation as the head isn't low enough yet. But honestly I didn't feel like I needed to know. I decided to ask about episiotomies since I had one last time though I don't know why. I was glad to know this dr doesn't do them as a standard practice.


----------



## maggz

Haha oops Amelie!! 
That's so cute though! She's sounds like a sweet heart. 

Chick lit sounds good just to pass time. I just hate starting books and not finishing them but sometimes I can't stand the writing so I'd rather read something someone has recommended :) 
All this sounds like you're getting close Perplexed! I never realized we have the same due date? I have a feeling I'll go over. I'm kinda coming to terms with it again after my disappointment from last weeks appointment, I guess the bright side is school won't suffer as much if I don't have a newborn to take care of until later. 

On another note, I have some small stretch marks near my belly button :( pretty sad about it but well, nothing I can do. Just hope they'll fade quickly, you can't really see them now but if I push my skin together they're visible so they'll be noticeable after birth I'm guessing.


----------



## maggz

Perplexed actually looks like you're a day ahead of me! :)


----------



## Perplexed

Actually when I use online due date calculators I get the 15th...but for some reason my Dr considers my due date the 16th. It's probably neither lol! And I never bothered changing my ticker after seeing the dr the first time. 

With dd my first stretchmarks appeared at 40+6 or so. But they've faded since then. This time though I have a lot of new stretch marks...Dh even asked what all those "red scratch marks" on my bump were :haha: I hope they fade...but with how dark and evil they look I kinda doubt it, but we'll see!

Feeling crazy pressure down below. No contractions or cramps or anything that makes me feel like things are happening, but just extreme pressure that makes me want to yell out. Such a weird feeling.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've been getting that pressure too, I was yelping out in pain on Friday because of it. But it comes and goes, I assume baby is bobbing up and down?

I've had extra fluid in other pregnancies and this one is the first one it is 'average' so maybe this baby is finding it easier to locate the exit?

I could do with baby staying put until at least the end of this week. My sister and her boyfriend live in the same town as us (5mins away) but my sister has started her new job and has to go 3hrs away for 3 nights this coming week. Her boyfriend would cope with a middle of the night call but I'd feel happier with my sister being here for the girls until my Mum could get here.

But also my Grandad (Mum's Dad) has had a fall and is in hospital :nope: I've told my Mum not to hesitate at all going to see her Dad and help my Grandma - but they do live in another city. I'm not worried really, there are other people and friends we could rely on in a dire emergency - but we are all quite spread out distance wise. 

This part is more stressful when you have other kids to think about...I'd like a really convieniant labour!


----------



## maggz

Perplexed - Oh okay we're right around the same then :thumbup: Maybe our babies will have the same birthday! Haha I laughed at "dark and evil" thankfully mine are still light but I can't imagine what they'll look like after two weeks... especially with me eating at the rate I am right now :O :/ 

Yup I feel ya on that pressure down low. Pretty intense at times, I figured like you Amelie that baby is having fun pushing down lol

Amelie hope your Grandad is okay :hugs: This weather is not good for old people, my grandma fell too the other day and had some scratches in her face and broke a finger :/ 
I understand you'd be more comfortable with your sister coming over, although it would probably be entertaining to see her boyfriend do it by himself ;)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The boyfriend is good, he has been on the scene for 6 years and my kids love him. But I don't think he would be great at 3am in our house and me in labour :rofl:

I feel like we are running out of pregnant people in this group!


----------



## maggz

Yeah I'd wanna see it, however good he is it would probably make a good movie scene ;) 

I know, haha! Everybody went early it feels like! We're not even half way through April :haha:


----------



## stripeycat5

I agree with the lack of preggers ladies left! 

Maggz - don't worry about the stretch marks I genuinely think they will come whatever you try and do. I got loads a few days before I had DS but this time have gained about three or four new ones so hopefully that will be it for me this time!!

Perplexed - I have been getting loads of pressure down there today too. I have constantly felt like I have needed a wee today and every time the baby moves the pressure gets more and more. 

Amelie - I am sorry to hear about your Grandad I hope he gets better soon x

We went sofa shopping today - the ones we have got you cant lie down on and I am fed up of getting a crick in my neck from trying to curl up and get comfy in the evenings! We have chosen two reclining sofas but we are going to have to wait until July for them to be ready goddam it!! Also had a massive roast dinner which was lush so fingers crossed the weight of all that food will force the baby out lol &#128540;


----------



## TaraCathryn

If you girls want to feel better about your stretch marks, I can post a pic of my belly. I have them all the way across and all the way up to a few inches below my bra. I have some new ones this time due to what a different shape and size this baby is. No more bikinis for me! 

I'm still pregnant! I can't say I love the idea of feeling like this for two more weeks. I so thought I was ready. :( Amelie, I'm with you--we will sort it out no matter when I go into labor, but it sure would be nice if it could be convenient for our family! There's so much more to think about this time!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You don't realise how much your kids need organising until you have to write lists for other people about what they take to preschool, what classes they have on what day and then there is making sure people know where all their bedtime stuff is and their routine.

I'm even stupidly stressing about people knowing where our bedding is kept in case they need to change our bed if my waters break in bed :rofl:

It is hard to know what food to stock the cupboards up with so my DH can do quick meals for the girls etc. 

I know it'll all be fine but also I don't want to come home to a house of absolute chaos.


----------



## Christina86

I'm still pregnant lol. Though after my Wednesday interview baby is free to come anytime. The BH are insane, the pressure is rediculious and the amount of times I have to pee a day is making me want to just camp out in the bathroom lol. Walking is uncomfortable but I'm doing it anyway. Hoping to actually have an April baby but if I go overdue I'll be in May. Hehe. 

I have officially decided to read and nap as much as humanly possible considering I have nothing better to do with myself right now. There is only so much cleaning one could possibly do. Baby bag is packed and I have everything I need to put into mine now so it's just getting it down from the closet. 

I'm now thinking of taking my third nap of the day. Haha


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie :rofl: I can only imagine what it feels like to have to make these lists.

Christina: naps sound lovely actually...wish I enjoyed a few naps when I was pregnant with dd.

I kinda wish I accepted the dilation check, and stretch&sweep yesterday (if it were possible).


----------



## Perplexed

I dunno what's wrong with me. All of a sudden I don't want to deliver at the hospital I've been having my appointments at. I feel like I'd prefer the one closer to my house, but it feels like it's too late.


----------



## Christina86

I am up bc I had to pee but I just realized I slept 1000 times better from when I went to bed until now. The difference? I overruled my husband and turned the air conditioning on!!! What a difference it makes. Lol.


----------



## Perplexed

Lol way to go Christina! I completely understand as I wake up in sweat these days lol.

I managed to find an appointment with a dr who delivers at the hospital 10 mins from my house...I'll see her later this evening. I dunno if she would even agree to switching. Her clinic is also very close to my house. I spoke to the ob in the hospital's er also and she said that you know if you show up in labor no one is going to turn you away lol. I dunno why I just breathed a sigh of relief. Maybe on some level I'm worried that my labor will be very short and I wouldn't be able to handle the 30-40 min trip to the hospital whereas the 10 minute drive while mil watches dd till mom picks her up sounds so much better. The hospital fees are a lot lower too...I dunno. I'll see what the dr says this evening.

This morning I woke up crying because I seem to be incapable of going into labor (lol? So irrational) then a while later I started having cramps (nothing too close together) and then started crying again that what if i'm in early labor and that I'll miss my baby bump :haha:

I do miss pages of posts on my phone. I agree it seems a lot of us have had their babies already and it's not even mid April yet. But I did dream that one more baby was born from our group!


----------



## TaraCathryn

I hope Dini checks in soon! She's my due date buddy. But I assume she's had her baby and I was in no shape to post for a while after my first. :flower:

Perplexed I have done the exact same lately, cried because I feel so done being pregnant, then cried because I don't feel ready to be a family of 4 and not have dd as an only child anymore. :haha: ah hormones! :haha: If you feel better about switching hospitals then that's likely the right call; I hope the new doc will take you on! I agree, even if they don't, when you're in labor you can still choose to go to the closer hospital & they won't send you away! :)

A huge part of my poor sleep is that I'm so so HOT at night (and DH is freezing)! I wish DH had gotten our swamp cooler going this weekend. Also, my pug has a snoring problem; I've fantasized about sticking a breathe-right strip on his nose! :rofl:

Have my 39 week appt in about 4 hours (it's 4:30 a.m.). If I haven't progressed well since last week I'm going to cry. Again. :haha:


----------



## Beanonorder

I don't want to overstep here but Tara you should check the facebook group for dini's latest update. She needs prayers for her baby. 

Perplexed why did you originally choose the other hospital?I hope you get to deliver where you feel most comfortable!

I'm so tired! Logan just didn't want to sleep last night and I have had so much to do today I haven't been able to nap!


----------



## maggz

Perplexed I hope you get whatever hospital you want - and that lady is right, no one is gonna turn you away if you just show up :haha: But better to be familiar with things :thumbup: 

Tara I hope you've seen Dini's update now. I've been thinking nonstop about them! 
I'm sure you've progressed a bunch! At least I hope so for your sake, we don't need any more things to cry over, right? ;) 

Speaking of crying... I just saw off DH as he is going to sea today. Last night felt like we were doing everything for the last time, cause the next time I see him I will be having this baby and then everything will be changed! Ugh I just hate not having him here... and feel like these weeks are gonna go by so slow as I don't have anything to do but school work and housework until baby makes an appearance. 

Bean how are you doing on work and everything with Logan there? How long are your parents staying? Hope you can get some rest soon! :hugs:


----------



## Eidson23

I don't have Facebook, is everything okay?! Dini will be in my thoughts, now I'm worried :(


----------



## TaraCathryn

Eidson I just got on fb, Dini's baby is suffering from a rare brain hemorrhage and was in critical condition last time she posted. I feel awful for not checking there sooner, I didn't know. I can't imagine what they're going through. 

Thanks all for letting me know to check fb.


----------



## Perplexed

i don't have Facebook either...keeping them in my thoughts.


----------



## MrsA22

O gosh. Thinking about Dini. Ive been at this this board since I found out but more of a lurker. Dini was the first person i "met". Hoping for the best. I should join the fb. :cry:


----------



## Beanonorder

MrsA if you do want to join the fb group just send a pm with your email and I'll invite you. 

Maggz sending hugs! I'm sure the whole situation with your dh must be quite overwhelming! Thanks for asking about me though! My parents are here til the first week of May. I'm slowly getting through my marking. Logan sometimes feeds well and other times is terrible. I have started getting vasospasms now. I got them with dd and they are so painful! He's been so sleepy this evening that I'm really struggling to get him to feed properly.


----------



## RebeccaR19

Maggz- I know it must be awfully tough having to see your husband off. :hugs: I hope the time will just fly by until you see him again.

Tara and Perplexed- I hope things get moving along for you soon!

I do hope things work out okay for Dini. What they are going through is a lot and I'm hoping the doctors can help fix it quickly!

Holly is having a long first week of life. She is jaundiced, but it's all borderline. We have to keep watch of her numbers and keep trying to get her to eat as much as possible. She went under the bilirubin lights for a little while before being discharged from the hospital, but that experience was just terrible. There was no warmth and she was lying there just shivering. We had to keep our hands on her to try to settle her and she was just distraught pretty much the whole time--not good for a brand new baby. So, we're thankful they have let us do what we can to try to get her numbers down. She's nursing a lot and she's very good at it. Her wet diapers have gone up a lot. They have to poop to get the bilirubin out of her system, so we are really hoping she will just start pooping a lot. So far, she has appeared to show an increase in that area--I don't want to speak too soon on it. But I will feel very confident if she can just start pooping maybe 4-5 times a day. Otherwise, she is healthy. Tomorrow, she will be rechecked. If her bilirubin level has either stabilized or come down, she will not need any more phototherapy. If it looks like it is climbing, they will just have to see what the number is to determine whether they should do the phototherapy or give us another day to keep feeding and test the next day. While it is a lot of driving back and forth testing again and again, we prefer it this way where she is at home, warm, comforted and nursing as much as she pleases. Of course, we want to get her number down and if it will take more phototherapy, we will do that. But my husband said he is going to demand they provide some sort of warmer because we will not stand by and watch her shiver and fret.

Anyway, here are some pictures. So far, she's a pretty calm baby. I hope she stays calm. haha
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-12 00.50.18.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7









20150412_215306-1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7









20150409_214127.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TaraCathryn

I hope it's okay that I shared the news from fb on here. I didn't even think before I did. 

Bean, I'm so sorry you're struggling with feeding Logan. I so sympathize. I'm really glad you have family there to support you! Soon you will have that breakthrough day and then it will just get easier and easier. 

Maggz I'm sorry your DH had to go underway. We will try to help keep you distracted until it's time for your baby to come and him to come home. :)

Had my appointment. I am maybe 50% effaced and still only around 1cm dilated. She tried to strip my membranes but couldn't (I think because my cervix is still so high and not dilated enough). She did an ultrasound and baby's estimated weight came back at 8lbs 13oz. As predicted, I cried.  Now to distract myself until he is ready! :dohh:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Rebecca Holly is beautiful. I sincerely hope her next test gives a reassuring result!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I really hope all the poorly babies are better soon :hugs:

In the US do they routinely test all babies that go yellow? 

My girls went very yellow for a week + but it has to be really bad before anyone suggests even a blood test. I know some types of jaundice are just genetic - all the babies on the maternal side of my family go quite yellow. Be they bottle or breast fed. I'm happy this baby is due at a time of year where there is sun, it was hard with my December baby to get her in the light for any length of time.


----------



## Christina86

I am so bored. I have absolutely no idea what to do with myself today. Husband and I cleaned the entire house yesterday so that's out. I am tired of reading at the moment, I finished my portfolio for school, presentation and paper were done last week. Ugh. 

I am also extremely crampy right now. It almost feels like I could get my cycle at any moment crampy. As much as I am ready for baby to come....baby needs to wait until after my 2pm interview on Wednesday! :haha: But I had almost 3hrs of BH on Saturday, 2hrs of it last night. This morning I've had a lot of discharge. 

I guess I'll go take a nap for a while :sleep:


----------



## wanting2010

I hate to hear this news about Dini. Prayers to her and her family!! 

Rebecca, DD is also jaundiced and ended up back in the hospital at 5 days old for phototherapy. Her bilirubin was up to 20 at that point, we were discharged the next day when it was down to 12. They had me pump and supplement in between feedings. Now she is a peeing and pooping machine! I hope Holly will start pooping a lot for you and flush it out of her system! 

Amelie, at my hospital they automatically do a blood test for bilirubin before discharge. I'm not sure if it's that way everywhere in the US.


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: Im sorry Logan isn't feeding well in the evening. I hope he improves. What are vasospasms?

Rebecca: I'm sorry Holly is jaundiced, I hope she makes a quick recovery. She's beautiful! Thanks for sharing her pics, love the pic of her with her brother, it looks like she's smiling :)

Christina: I know what you mean...I get restless when I don't have much to do especially now.

Tara: measurements could be off and you could go into labor today!

Well, I thought my waters could be leaking earlier but it turned out not to be the case. I saw the new dr and she has no issues taking me on as a patient this late in the game. I feel weird saying "patient" when I am not sick, lol. She didn't do a sweep but she said I'm not dilated but my cervix is low and soft. Somehow that doesn't make me feel demoralized at all and I'm quite surprised that it doesn't. I actually have the feeling that when things really start they'll be really fast...hope this is the case!


----------



## stripeycat5

Right that's a green Thai curry eaten with a nice pineapple juice to wash it down with! I tried to express some colostrum this eve and it literally squirted out! The booby factory is obviously back up and running! Other than that have noticed more cm than usual today but can't see any evidence of plug or anything like that. 

Wanting and Rebecca I hope your little ladies are better soon.

Christina - make the most of the naps! I know its awful to be bored but you won't be for much longer &#128521;.

Tara - you will be fine everyone tells me the bigger the better with babies apparently! The midwife has estimated my bubba will be at least 8lb but as DS was 7lb13oz that isn't really a surprise.

All my thoughts are with Dini and her little man - must be horrible to go through bless her x


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm sorry for being MIA again! But I'm also sorry that I'm 3 weeks late introducing my little man. As you can imagine, I've been very busy :S I gave birth at 37 weeks to my little boy (I was team yellow), Benjamin! He had low magnesium levels and jaundice, as well as a tongue tie...so it's been interesting! We're combi feeding and he's putting on weight so it's all good :) His big sister is smitten and thankfully not jealous! 

Brand new!


First time his sister held him


2 weeks old


3 weeks old


----------



## maggz

Thank you girls, I hope time flies too! 

Bean that's nice that they get to spend the month with you. What are vasospasms? Whatever they are I hope it eases up for you :/ 

Tara aw I'm sorry that didn't go better for you. 2 out of 4 docs at my practice won't even do sweeps... That's a great size you got there for the baby! :thumbup: 

Rebecca and wanting, I hope your babies get over the jaundice soon :hugs: That sounds awful about it not being warm enough under the lights! Glad they're letting you go home though Rebecca. 

Most exciting news of the day over here is a big glob of what looks like ewcm came out of me :haha: It was almost clear/whitish, but no blood. I guess that doesn't mean anything bahhh...
But I do have a visit with the chiro today, I'm quite excited! At least maybe he'll get my back feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## maggz

Ooh so I guess everyone was posting at the same time! 

stripey haha good that your boobs are up and running :haha: I pumped the other day and there was like a whole drop that came out of each boob! I couldn't help but laugh. 

perplexed I'm glad you were able to switch docs :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm really trying hard to express colostrum and have very little - I've bf successfully until 15 months both times before so I'm just keeping the faith it'll all be fine.

Some mean BHs today and pressure. I've lost a big whiteish jelly bit of plug this evening but nothing major. With DD1 when it was truly kicking off it was green and had red veins in it, urgh. I didn't actually see any plug with DD2.


----------



## Beanonorder

Vasospasm is when the muscles in the nipples spasm really tightly. It takes all the blood out and the nipples turns white and burns/stings. Cold makes it worse. Its caused by nipples trauma so it's more confirmation that Logan isn't latching right. I actually got up at 1am to make a bottle because I just couldn't handle the pain anymore.


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies :D

I updated fb but not here. I had my boy Ali yesterday (13th April) at 9.19am. He was 7lb 13oz. I was induced and stated contracting soon after but it took agesssss to get to established labour. I got pesserie at 10pm contractions began around 12ish and got very painful quickly. I used my tens machine and although it helped labour was painful. Got taken to labour suite at 8.45am after having a bleed and massive amounts of bloody show which never ended lol hubby made it woop! Was 5cm dilated on arrival to labour suite so doctor broke my waters which made me dilate to 10cm soon after. I used gas and air to push and it was so bloody hard much worse than with my ds. Oh never made it last time but managed this time and I think he freaked out with the pain I was in lol. We got home after 8 hours as had to make sure the antibody hadn't afftected baby. But all is good. We are bf so see how it's goes but the after pains while bf are intense !!! It's like a mini labour .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Perplexed

Hoping to hear good news from Dini.

stripeycat: the boob factory :haha: it's great that it's up and running! 

Greygirl: congrats on your little man! Sorry to hear things have been tough at the beginning but happy about improvements. The pictures are lovely, your Los are so cute :hugs:

Maggz: I hope the cm means something for you! Enjoy your chiro visit :)

Amelie: I'm sure you'll manage just fine! Losing plug is always a good to me even if it's not bloody. I've not lost any plug this time. Last time I did at 39 weeks then some more during the induction. None of it was bloody, but I was dilating!

Bean: ouch that sounds really terrible! Hoping his latch improves!

Well, I was having contractions last night but they've gone away now. I could tell they were contractions because it seemed like each one was like a wave that started, got stronger then went away. I guess baby needs to get a bit lower and face the back a bit more if he hasn't already.


----------



## Christina86

Lower back pain is nuts! I can't get into a position that helps. Even sitting on the ball doesn't help and it did when I first got it! 

Off to hopefully sleep. At least I nap during the day so I'm not completely going without sleep lol.


----------



## Perplexed

Scottish: Congrats!!! He's so precious! You're right...the bf cramps are crazy I actually had to take something for those lol!


----------



## maggz

Bean that sounds awful. Have you seen a consultant to help with the latching? Sorry if you said it before I forgot. 

Amelie I'm sure you'll be fine especially since you bf before. I hope mine won't be a problem, all the babies in my family are bf so I'm hoping doing well with it runs in the genes lol

I hope Dini doesn't mind that I share her update, Blaze is still in critical condition but they were able to evacuate some of the blood in his brain and he opened his eyes earlier. Docs don't know why it happened or what the prognosis is. 

AFM I'm having a hard time pinpointing what's contractions right now. Been having constant period-starting-like aches almost all day, and some other aches and pains in and around the bump. I clearly felt contractions while I walked the dog this evening, about 4-6 minutes apart, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Beanonorder

Scottish I agree the after pains are pretty bad. I never got them first time round and although I knew about them happening they still caught me off guard this time because I had no labour! 

Maggz I saw a lactation consultant last week and she did help but things weren't as painful as now. Logan and I both have doctors appointments on Thursday so I'm going to see her again afterwards. I'm also going to ask the pediatrician to do a thorough check for lip and tongue ties. I got vasospasms with dd too and they did eventually go away. There's no way I would have carried on bfing her if they hadn't! So I have some hope that the pain will go... 

As for your pains, just keep an eye on whether they are regular or not. And maybe take a shower or a bath. If nothing helps relieve them it may just be labour! 

Perplexed I'm sure you're going to go soon! It sounds like things are picking up for you!!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats on more babies <3


----------



## TaraCathryn

Congrats Scottish & Greygirl on beautiful babies! 

Bean I admire your persistence with bf! You've gotten through this before and you will again. Keep it up!

Maggz keep us posted!

I had ctx every 5 mins for over an hour last night. They were strong but only semi-painful, and as I suspected they went away. Have been walking so hope that is helping! And DH finally got on board so we have dtd a few times. :blush: Today I'm having a lot iof painful cramping and irregular contractions, not getting my hopes up but at least my body is still thinking about labor. :haha: Going to try to be more active today, which is hard when I'm soooo sleepy!  I have a gift card to the bookstore so I'm going there to distract myself. :) :thumbup:


----------



## Christina86

I am horrible in bookstores ... I have actually banned myself from entering Barnes and Noble because I can't stop picking books up to buy :haha: Have fun in bookstore distraction land! 

I got a burst of energy and now I am really sore. We had been keeping the pack n play in the guest room but I figured if it was going to be next to my side of the bed, I better get used to it there (I tend to walk into things LOL). So I collapsed it, brought it into our bedroom, attempted to set it up, got annoyed, walked away, went back and set it up (it would have been helpful if I knew where the directions were). Then I saw dust under the nightstand and couldn't remember the last time I deep cleaned the bedroom. So I pulled everything off the bed, flipped the mattress, moved the box spring, dusted, vacuumed the carpet, cleaned the laminate underneath the night stand and the carpet, moved the bed back, and did the other side. The only object I can't move is the dresser. I tried. It won't budge and I don't want to hurt myself. But my lower back hurts from doing what I did. I now have set myself up for a good 6-8 loads of laundry for today :dohh: (between the sheets and the comforters in both our room AND the guest room since we will be having people staying with us pretty soon!)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina I am the same in book stores, I have a problem! I'm holding 6 books right now! :haha: I am jealous of your burst of energy! I've had none. Sorry your back hurts but good job being mega-productive! I've heard that can be a sign of labor; you said your baby can come tomorrow evening, right? ;)


----------



## Christina86

I figure my interview will be an hour. So anytime after 3pm lol!! Oh! But it has to happen after I get to ground level. The office is on the 9th floor haha.


----------



## sharnw

Perplexed how are you?


----------



## Christina86

Okay so i couldn't wait. I sat on the floor and pushed the dresser with my feet. Our bedroom was deep cleaned! lol. Then. I cleaned the guest room and changed the sheets. I unloaded the dishwasher and re loaded it. Cleaned the entire kitchen. Took out all the garbage. I was able to fold and put away the 4 loads of laundry that were piled downstairs. I did 4 more loads of laundry and all except the last load is put away. The dryer finished as I was cooking dinner. Yep. Totally felt like cooking too! I never want to cook. Lol. 

I am shocked at how much I did today. Though I have been getting a lot of pressure the last few hours. And I can't even describe the feeling I have if I bend over. That started as I was shaving my legs--- which is a challenge in itself haha.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Okay Christina, tomorrow come do my house!! :haha:


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: thank you for sharing dini's update. It seems opening his eyes is a positive sign. Maybe your contractions are starting up by the way, hoping to hear that you've had you lo soon :hugs:

Bean: does it take a special kind of dr to check for tongue tie or lip tie or can any pediatrician do it? Hope then rest of your bfing journey is pain free :flower:

Tara: I'm sorry your contractions and cramps are irregular but I'm sure they're doing something! Hope you enjoyed the bookstore!

Christina: well done on being productive, that's awesome! Sudden burst of energy before going into labor maybe? How did you interview go? 

Sharnw: I'm doing ok thanks! No more signs since the other day but baby feels like he's hanging low. How are you doing?

Happy due date baby boy :) I'm actually going for a massage today. So far 2 drs have told me the placenta is aged (one that looks past 41 weeks) and fluids are low. They're monitoring till sunday then we'll see what happens. Dd is so clingy it's making me sad and worried. I went out for a while yesterday and was stuck in traffic. My mom was babysitting and she called me and dd crying in the background...she wanted me to talk to her so she doesn't feel abandoned.

The other night I dreamed I gave birth and it was easy and not painful at all. Apparently this hospital doesn't give epidurals once you're past the early active labor stage so I guess I've got to put it out of my mind and pretend it won't be available at all.


----------



## Christina86

It might just be. I got told it was time to try and sleep and all I want to do is clean something else but at the moment there is nothing left to do. Interview is tomorrow at 2. Then these contractions I had for an hour but went away can resume. They were pretty strong. Like can't move. Take my breath away. About a minute to a minute and a half long each time strong. The pressure each time was horrible and I actually felt like I was going to throw up. But they were pretty spaced out. Ack! ... Though if they will resume it needs to be After 3pm tomorrow lol.


----------



## Perplexed

Sounds like the real thing Christina. Hopefully your baby will let you go to your interview tomorrow before arriving. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed as far as a I know any pediatrician can do it. But some are better at it than others. Some aren't experienced at identifying a posterior tongue tie.


----------



## Christina86

I had a few more like that randomly before I fell asleep last night. Just not cool. I am crampy this morning. I sure as heck hope something is happening at least. My appt is Friday morning and last week during the check my cervix was still closed(but baby was pretty low). Though with my luck baby will be like 2 weeks late. I sure hope not bc I'm quite uncomfortable. 

Woke up wanting to still clean and organize today though. I'm going to have one clean house!


----------



## Perplexed

Maybe resume cleaning after the interview? :haha:


----------



## Christina86

I thought about that.... but then I thought that keeping my butt firmly planted on the couch would be difficult. 

UNTIL..... my husband just said he is going to transfer me some $$ so I can go get my hair done =) This will help with me not having to deal with doing it myself before the interview and it will look awesome but it will also be done before the baby arrives. I hate when my hair gets to long... because then it frizzes...and sheds... and clogs the drains in which I have to clean out... and is just plain obnoxious! :haha::haha:


----------



## Scottish

Can't wait to hear more baby news ladies :D 

Good luck when the time comes xxxx


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina hope the hair appt and interview went well! 

Bean I hope if Logan has a tie the doc found it. I will know to ask this time, my dd's tie wasn't found until she was 2 weeks & had never latched. How are you both doing today?

Some of these days are so boring, I'm having a hard time keeping myself busy at this point!  It is super quiet here, I'd better check Facebook again...


----------



## maggz

Hey ladies just a little update haven't been on much but looks like it's quiet around here! 

Tara I was feeling exactly like you on Monday! BUT DH's chief sent him home on Tuesday so he surprised me and came home the day after he left :happydance: Safe to say I like the Navy a lot more than I did a couple of days ago ;) He may still have to leave next week if the baby isn't here. Which is honestly not looking so good... *side eye*

We kept busy today, did lots of laundry, swept the front and back porch, cleaned some doors :haha: went to a plant nursery to plan out what we want for the back yard, then we went to Lowe's and shopped for randomness. Lots of walking for this one means back+pelvis pain and general hormonal irritation :haha: The dog has gotten especially much on my nerves this evening. 

Tomorrow (Thursday) is officially my due date! I have an appointment with the OB and am gonna ask for a sweep. I also went to the chiro on Monday and they wanted to do a follow up so I'll be going there first - hopefully with that and the sweep something will happen. Monday night I was so hopeful it was starting up! But I only had about 2 hours of contractions which then started to space out. Really sucked. 

Anyways, enough rambling... Hope everyone is good and I'm anxious for this next wave of babies in our group! :dance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

39+1 sounds properly pregnant. I think I'll accept I am having a baby at some point soonish now. 

I went out for a work meal last night which involved a long drive there and back. I am glad I went but I'm definitely at the stage now where I don't want to be far from home.

I'm having more frequent stronger BHs or contractions. Nothing to get excited over though.


----------



## Christina86

Eew up bc of heartburn! I feel like I'm going to throw up. I can't get rid of this headache. My BP was up when u checked but not a ton so I'm just going to rest till my appt Friday morning (husband actually took me to go check it just to be sure). It seemed to stop now but I felt itchy earlier tonight. Face- arms- stomach. It was odd. 

Now I just get to sit around and wait for Baby's arrival. I'm thinking I'll go for a walk tomorrow if it will be nice. But I think it's supposed to rain. 

Tara- it is really quiet here! I totally get the keeping self busy! 

Maggz- I saw that on fb but can't remember if I responded. It's great that your husband is home. Hopefully baby comes soon!! 

Amelie- i def get the not wanting to be far from home.


----------



## sharnw

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## stripeycat5

Happy due date to me and Maggz eek! Have got the midwife this am but they won't do a sweep til I get to 41 weeks booooo. Have got cramping again and feel sick just trying to eat my muesli so I have something in my stomach just in case lol &#128521;. Think I need to try and catch DH to dtd but he is on evening shifts and then nights so it is nigh on impossible! More pineapple today and another walk and we shall see what happens!

Maggz - I hope things get moving for you while your OH is at home. 

Amelie - I wondering you will go before I do? Your body is obviously gearing up to do something!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I really think my edd is more like 27 of April based on my cycles but who knows.

All the babies in the maternal side of my family when not induced are late. Because we all have long cycles and obviously back in my Mum's day and Grandma's day they didn't have scans so their EDDs were likely a bit inaccurate.

I know I was born at +9 

I don't think they will let me go a lot beyond +12 though here. 

I am going to see what my MW says about a sweep next week but I'll only be 39+6 and my bet is baby won't even be engaged.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I don't trust these pains/BHs because I've had irritable uterus before and my body contracts at anything - seriously I think if I think hard enough about a BH I have one!


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: glad to hear your dh came back!! now baby has to get moving before he has to leave again! Happy due date!

Amelie: I think going over edd/having longer cycles is also the trend for my family. So it's hard to get excited about every little cramp lol. I was the only one of my siblings who was born a month early, the others all ranged from a few days past edd to a few weeks lol.


----------



## Perplexed

Oops my phone posted before I told it to!!

Stripeycat: happy due date & labor dust to you!

Christina: sorry to hear about your bp & the itching. I'm a little itchy again myself but nothing as bad as before. Hope you feel better.

Sharnw: I'm doing well! How are you?

It's so odd. I feel like my pants are wet at random parts of the day. I think its time to (tmi) put on a pad to see if I'm really leaking. Feeling a bit more crampy today. Some of the cramps are so strong that I feel I could see/feel the baby's outline. But still, nothing that I feel I should time anyway. I'm not worried about an induction at all but I'd like to see if my labor would be different if it came all on its own.


----------



## Scottish

Happy due date stripey cat and maggz!

Speaking of baby being engaged. Ali never engaged until I gave birth!!! With my previous induction I had heavy pressure all day before I was induced as he engaged but this induction lasted 4 hours longer labour wise as he never engaged during labour so i never got the intense pressure to help me dilate quicker. They broke my waters at 8.45am and I was 5cmthen the doctor stretched my cervix to try and dilate which gave me urge to push but I took 30 mins until he was born as he just wasn't engaged enough for me to feel him properly to push out. That was really difficult and made labour so hard. So my advice to u ladies who could be induced get bouncing on a ball and keep active as a non engaged baby in labour is excruciating and slow. Good luck


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My DD2 wasn't engaged for my entire labour (induction) either Scottish. It was evil!

This baby has a tendency to bob in and out. Which is better than either of the other two ever did :rofl:


----------



## Christina86

I know baby is very low but my OB never said he/she was engaged so I'm assuming not. Some days I have a ton of pressure and it hurts bad and others I'm okay. I'm going to sit on the ball as much as I can today and maybe take Lola for a walk when it doesn't look like it's going to rain. I was up from 1-5 not feeling very well last night so I may also need to nap. lol 

Happy due date to both of you whose due date is today! 

My mom kept saying baby would come today but I'm assuming that's bc it's her birthday. Lol. My dad says tomorrow. Sister says this weekend. I have a feeling they are all wrong. Lol.


----------



## Perplexed

My current lo is popping in and out, too. The other night he was super low that I felt I could push him out then he popped back out :haha:


----------



## stripeycat5

Midwife said baby has moved lower and I am now 3/5 engaged apparently. She has booked my induction for the 26th April so fingers crossed he or she will come before then! Midwife advised lots of bedroom activity lol &#128540;. Still gettin crampy pains but nothing that's getting worse and midwife said it's probably just the head getting comfy. She said maybe see you at the weekend so don't know if she is expecting me to go soon or not! I was 40+1 with DS but that was with a sweep so we shall see. BP was normal again so that is not a problem. Back to the walking and pineapple and a bit of loving with DH &#128521;

Christina - I also have some days when the pelvic pressure is immense and others when it is ok. I think it's the babies head bobbing in and out of my pelvis but it bloody hurts! If you feel you need a nap go for it - it makes a world of difference.

Amelie - this baby is bobbing in and out too. I suppose it is better than being really low all of the time and not being able to walk lol! Is the GD staying under control for you now as well? You have done brilliantly with it you should be so proud of yourself &#9786;&#65039; 

Maggz - the race is on now! Who is going to pop first eek!!xxx


----------



## Perplexed

I don't get it. I had another leak today and it wet my clothes...doesn't smell like anything. I dunno what's going on. Going for a ctg soon anyway so I wonder if I could ask to be seen.


----------



## Eidson23

If you're leaking you should go the the hospital! If you have a slow amniotic leak that can become very dangerous for baby. When my wife's water broke and they visually checked her they said her sack was still intact and they were confused. They looked at her fluid under the microscope and confirmed it was amniotic fluid that way.


----------



## Perplexed

I suspected a leak a few days ago and was so sure...they did the speculum thing and said my waters were intact. I still felt wet from time to time. But today it was even more water...

I think it's possible for hind waters to break/leak first. That's why the sac looks intact. Sometimes I wonder if it's in my head and whether there's another explanation...but better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Eidson23

Exactly! My wife's also looked intact but because they clearly saw fluids they decided to put it under the microscope. I swear I wonder how people are doctors sometimes.


----------



## Perplexed

Yeah it feels like we aren't being taken seriously when we think we're leaking!

I'm getting a ctg done right now...baby's heart rate seemed low at first but I drank a milk box (just out of thirst) and his heart rate is higher.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Have they tested the fluid Perplexed? 

Stripey - my GD is all good. I'm still on my extremely strict diet to keep it in check but I am well, my bloods are perfect and baby is as she should be so they are just letting nature take its course.


----------



## maggz

Perplexed let us know if you get it checked out what they say. I thought I might be leaking but doc said it was physiological discharge (??) and if it were my waters it would be a constant leak. 

Stripey the race is on!! Haha! 

Christina hope you can get a nap in :) 

Amelie I agree - you've done so good with your GD you deserve some kind of medal :thumbup: 

So I have an appointment today, also going for a follow up to the chiropractor. I'm gonna ask for a sweep for sure, and I'm considering if I should ask to book an induction. I'm so torn on this as I really want a natural birth with no interventions, and I really want this little man to have all the time he needs in there, but I also don't want DH to have to leave again and risk missing the birth. I figured since I'm 40 weeks now the baby won't be harmed or anything, but I'm still not convinced. Induction kinda scares me. Are there any other "soft methods" of inducing besides a sweep, something that wouldn't risk intervention like pitocin does?


----------



## Christina86

I think baby may have dropped a little more. I have this horrible pressure low down but I can really only feel it when I stand/ and walk. If I'm sitting I'm okay. i have those crampy/ stretching feeling as well and it hurts! 

As for a nap I fell back to sleep this morning. But I may curl up in the couch soon lol.


----------



## Perplexed

There was no fluid to be tested I guess and things look fine. Just discharge apparently. all of a sudden I feel so nauseous and out of it. I bet it's the milk box.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz I really get your reasoning, and lots of women have really positive inductions.

Just weigh up the risks other than gestation.

My main reasons for wanting to avoid induction are that is really believe it is more painful, the risk of hemmorhage and the much higher risk of needing an emergency csection.

The situation with your DH potentially being away is beyond my experience though :hugs:

Maybe consider accupuncture - I know when you are overdue it can work really well. 

What was your EDD based only on your cycle and ov. Date? I know I will be comforted when I go overdue by the fact baby isn't due in my mind until nearly a week after my official EDD based on scans.


----------



## Christina86

I just realized there is 10 days left till my edd. I'll be in single digits tomorrow. Oh my! lol


----------



## MrsA22

Due date is tomorrow. Had an appointment today. Still 1cm(have been for two weeks). Shes head down, curved like a c with her butt under my right boob. Shes face up. Ob was gonna do a sweep but shes up too high still, hasnt really dropped. I had an nst and ultrasound. They said she looked great. Going back Monday for another nst.


----------



## VGirl

sorry, wrong thread :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie my BH are the same, if I think about it I have one! Strong, too. 

Maggz I'm so glad your DH got more time at home! Sending you tons of labor thoughts to get that LO moving! :)

Scottish I think that's part of why my first labor was so awful, dd was not engaged at all and they just put me on pitocin straight away, forcing my uterus to contract hard to force engagement and dilation. They didn't break my waters the rest of the way first or anything. :growlmad: Bouncing on my ball as we speak but I'm not sure it's helping! 

Perplexed I have been having a very similar experience with random little floods of wetness. They checked the fluid and it wasn't my water either. Super weird. When my water broke with DD it was a very slow trickle that was just a bit pinkish and never stopped, so that's what I'm looking for now.

Kept dd home from school today because she had terrible allergies. Normally I may have sent her anyway but I wanted her doc's opinion on what to give her & tbh it's nice having a day just the two of us. :) Went to lunch with DH and he said, "I feel good today. I'm ready (for the baby)." So we have that going for us. :flower:


----------



## Christina86

dinner smells so good and I wish it would cook faster lol. I'm making smothered meatballs. Made meatballs from scratch and then they will cook and I will then mix in sauce and put a bunch of mozzarella cheese over the entire thing. Gonna make some broccoli with it. Yummy.


----------



## maggz

Aw that's sweet Tara :) 

Perplexed that's good it wasn't waters at least. I've started using panty liners every day it's so annoying lol but beats changing my underwear 3 times a day :rofl:

MrsA glad everything's okay! 

Amelie honestly I don't remember when I ovulated but I think the due date is fairly accurate based on my LMP and I usually had normal 29 day cycles. 
That was my main concern too, the interventions that may be necessary if I'm induced and my body doesn't agree with it. That's the part that makes me scared. My appointment is in a little over an hour so I guess I'll find out soon enough what the doc thinks! Crossing fingers that maybe they could do the cervadil or whatever and that will be enough (if a sweep isn't).


----------



## TaraCathryn

Good luck at your appointment Maggz!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Did I mention it's snowing here? 70 degrees all week and then boom, several inches of snow. No walk for me today!  Spring here is hilarious. :)


----------



## Christina86

Yuck. Snow. They are saying we could get a rain snow mix here on the 24th. Considering Iowa has some insanely bipolar weather it wouldn't surprise me but I sure hope it doesn't. 

I figured out the itchiness on my face. It's more on the sides of my mouth and it is just really dry skin. It's weird because I havent had that before. It just randomly showed up... I wonder what is causing it because I'm not doing anything different. 

I got out tonight for a little while which was nice. It was an event at the art center in collaboration with the university magazine that publishes stories and poems and art. It was a nice time. Only thing that drove me nuts is all the people that came up to me going "oh my your still pregnant!!" Well yeah ... As much as I want the kid out I am still only 38w4d. Then I get the "oh it won't be long now". Lol


----------



## maggz

Tara that's hilarious :haha: Kinda sounds like Iceland. 

My appt went okay, his head isn't low enough to do a sweep but I'm 2cm and about 80% effaced so at least something is happening... They are gonna call me in the morning to let me know when they can fit me in for an induction. I'm a little nervous I'm not gonna lie. I'm so hoping that something happens tonight, but it's not looking promising. Been having occasional contractions, baby's moving a lot, and a lot of random shooting pains, but nothing regular or anything indicating labor. 
The chiropractor was surprised I hadn't gone into labor after the first adjustment and told me to come back in the morning if nothing had happened still, he said he was almost positive something would happen tonight. I'll take it with a grain of salt lol but I do hope he's right. 

Stripey what's going on with you??


----------



## Perplexed

Tara: Wow! Snow! I live in a warm climate...I would love a little bit of cool air now. So hot already!

Christina: It's funny when people say it won't be long now when it feels like each day is a year long.

Maggz: I hope things get started for you! If not then I hope your induction date is close!

I had a weird case of the trembles earlier...so I ate some cereal. Low blood sugar I guess?


----------



## Scottish

Oh you are all so close now eekk! We are over half way through April already yikes! Time goes so quickly


----------



## Christina86

I have my appointment this morning. I guess it's technically my 38w appt despite being almost 39w lol. I hope with how I've been feeling that something is going on but who knows.


----------



## stripeycat5

Nothing Maggz &#128542; by this point with DS I was in L and D with monitors etc and was about 5cm dilated. Today nothing! I am not even feeling that much pressure today so I don't know if the head has moved up a bit. I cleaned like a demon this morning and am going to take it easy for the rest of the day taking advantage of DS being in nursery. I should stop being so impatient but I want to meet the baby now!!

Christina - it is so irritating when people are like "oh you haven't had the baby yet then" uh no! Obviously! I had sooo many people messaging me yesterday on my due date - I'm sure they mean well but even my brother asked me if I had popped yet seriously????

Perplexed - how are you feeling? I suppose it is a race between me, you, Tara 
and Maggz now! Although they won't induce me til the 26th so I suppose the way I'm feeling at the moment I will probably be the last one &#128521;

Tara - how are you feeling? Will they do anything at your due date appointment?


----------



## TaraCathryn

Stripey I understand how you feel! I'm okay. Something about going past when dd was born even though this time I've had so many signs that I'll go into labor soon, when with her I had nothing, is really getting me down! But baby & I are both healthy (despite me being in pain ) so I'm trying not to be so impatient. If his head has dropped any lower I could try to go in today for another attempt at a sweep, but I am starting to think he's not going to go low enough until I'm actually in labor. :shrug: My appt was for Monday but they cancelled me and moved me to Tuesday. All I can do until then is wait, I guess. 

Maggz I'm so glad at least something is happening for you. I really hope your chiro was right! Either way keep us posted. I figure you'll be the next of us to go!

Perplexed I get the trembles randomly too. It's like my system just can't handle stuff right now. :haha: I would love to send you some of the fabulous spring weather we've been having, I don't even mind the snow really since I know being hot when this pregnant is the worst!

Christina I'm with you on the "Haven't had that baby yet?" So frustrating. Every day when I take my dd to school & pick her up I hear it. "Still haven't had that baby yet, huh?" I just want to be like No, I did. He's just at home in the crate.
:rofl:

Ugh I'm due tomorrow, but at this point it means nothing. I feel like this baby is a traitor, sent here by my enemies to make me suffer. :haha: Okay I just feel huge and over it! Thinking of going to the doc today just in case there's any chance for a sweep, but I probably shouldn't bother... :coffee:


----------



## Perplexed

Stripey I think it'll seriously be a domino effect for the four of us. If one of us has her baby the rest will soon follow! 

Tara I'm also thinking of going to see if I can get a sweep tomorrow morning too...I dunno why my aunt things sweeps are "bad" and that we "shouldn't force baby to come too soon". But I suppose it's just her experience with an induction gone bad. Not sure if she knows I was induced with dd and had 2 sweeps after my due date :haha:

I am also incredibly sleepy. Sure I was up with dd for about an hour or two but we both totally slept in anyway so it feels like I shouldn't be this sleepy. I've been increasingly sleepy the past few days which is weird. I am not a person who could randomly just take a nap.


----------



## Christina86

It's supposed to be nice this weekend so Dh and I are going to take the dog to the dog park. I'm sure walking up two gigantic hills that span about a mile (in one direction) will maybe help move things along!! I hope anyway. The massive pressure I had yesterday I don't feel much today. There is some. Not a lot. Though I did wake up with a slight headache again. I'm wondering if I can get my dr to agree to get this baby out soon bc of my randomly spiking BP and horrible headaches!! At least my sugars seemed to normalize!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nothing to report here for me. 

In the UK they will do sweeps - I had them with DD2 early due to definite induction - but mw last time I saw her said they won't do them until +7 with subsequent babies. But I know people that have persueded them otherwise. 

I don't even know if my baby is low or thinking about engaging. I sort of want the EDD to turn up just so I can go past it and settle into being overdue, lol. 

No plug or anything for a few days. In fact I'm not really getting much increase in cm or anything. 

I've been out this morning to toddler group with my kids. I'm going to look at a new preschool of my DD2 this afternoon as my DD1 got her schoolplace through yesterday and I want to have a look at the closest preschool. 

It is weird to think this weekend is either the last one as us as a family of 4 or if it isn't the last is the second to last for sure. It is a bit scary.


----------



## maggz

Stripey and Tara I'm sorry all our babies are such divas! Haha... I was soooo hopeful something would start during the night but nope, nothing. Now I'm just anxious about hearing from the doctor. 

Amelie that must be such a weird feeling! You'll have a third little gal soon.

Christina have fun this weekend on your walks! And yes the "oh you're still pregnant??" Comments get to me too. Well, obviously. Duhh. 

It would make my life so much easier if this child wanted out today!!!


----------



## Christina86

Today's appointment went well. Though I am not dilated at all. She never says anything about being effaced but I assume I'm not either. Next appointment is the 24th. I now hope that I do not have the baby this week because my doctor is on vacation and comes back on my due date (26th). I see the on call doctor next week and then have an appointment for the 27th as well. She says it is possible that baby could come this week but you never know. Lol. We will make a plan on the 27th as far as what we will do. It will be a non stress test, ultra sound, she will check out my bp, and how big baby is estimated to be. At 36w4d ultrasound baby was measuring in at 6lb15oz so it kind of makes me wonder how big baby would be at over 40 weeks. I guess now it's just a waiting game. Well and walking. Going to walk... And walk... And walk some more. lol


----------



## TaraCathryn

I'm kind of glad we're all in the same boat right now! We may be getting antsy but at least we have each other. :flower:

Perplexed I hope you're right about the domino effect! Quick, somebody have their baby!!  Let us know if you decide to go for the sweep. I decided not to try today because I don't feel like he is any lower than he has been, so she probably wouldn't have been able to do it again, and the failed attempt was sooo painful. If you go I hope it works!!

Maggz I'm sorry nothing has gotten started for you yet either. It's so frustrating to have someone tell you they think it will happen and then it doesn't. Luckily it sounds like you should be favorable for induction so if you end up going that route it should go well.

Christina I think if you're not dilated they can't check for effacement because they have to insert their finger through the opening in your cervix in order to check how thick it is. I wasn't told effacement until 39 weeks. 

Amelie, you're making me cry.  I keep thinking how my dd won't be an only child any more after all these years, and everything is going to be different. Every time I snuggle with her at bedtime and sing to her I think how it might be the last time that she is the only child I have to sing to and put to bed. It's weird and hard after all this time. 

I cannot stop crying at everything, it's so annoying. I wake up in the night to pee and then cry for a while because I'm in pain and I'm worried about labor and recovery and taking care of an infant. Mostly I cry because I'm so dang _tired_! :sleep:

Tried to convince DH I need another induction massage today, but sadly I couldn't convince him we magically had the money for it. :haha:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Also, I have been trying so hard to walk and use my ball and dtd. But walking makes my pelvis hurt like crazy, bouncing or even just sitting on the ball puts so much pressure on my sensitive girl parts, and how much :sex: can you really have when just rolling over requires a crane??? 
:rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maggz, being 2cm already is good - I was only ever 1cm before both my inductions.


----------



## Christina86

Well that makes sense. Lol. I just have the option of walking or using the ball. My husband is creeped out at the thought of dtd so that's out. But he had been telling me he wouldn't since the first trimester. Haha! 

I have to go back out soon. Pregnancy brain at it's finest-- I forgot to pay the water bill! Oops. To get it there before the new date I have to pay in person.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have no idea about my own dilation or whatnot, but if I have a poke myself I can feel my cervix and it is soft.

Goodness knows!

Here is bump at 39+2. 

https://s15.postimg.org/pid44w2p3/IMG_20150417_06222.jpg


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie, I can't believe you're on your third child. Your bump is so beautiful! :flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thanks Tara :flower:


----------



## Perplexed

Your bump is beautiful Amelie! <3


----------



## maggz

You look really good Amelie :flower:

Perplexed any news? 

Tara sorry you're so emotional, crying is draining! But I def feel you on the natural induction methods. Bouncing and walking is tiring and at this point the skin on my bump almost feels raw so when we have sex it has to be in very particular positions so it's not awkward... And then of course changing positions is always fun :/ agh. 

This morning has been very emotional and weird. For some reason, my ob practice only schedules an induction with the doctor that asked for it/filed the paperwork, even though she's not "my doctor" and this was the second time I've ever even seen her! Which means they got me an induction date for next Wednesday, her next availability. Well that's not helpful at all seeing as DH would have to leave on Monday. After a lot of calls, tears, and frustration, we have decided to go into the hospital at the first sign of any contractions that are not occasional and hope the on call doctor will admit me. If that doesn't happen at all, we will just have to wait and see what the navy decides basically. DH doesn't even know now what they want him to do on Monday so it's all very confusing. The not knowing is just the worst. At any rate, the likelihood of using the induction date they got me is highly unlikely. 
We just felt like we've done everything we can at this point and can't push it any more.


----------



## Christina86

Maggz- that sounds so frustrating. I hope baby comes before he has to leave again! 

I have been quite crampy and having a lot of strong BH since my appt this morning. also ones that give me a lot of pressure in the front low down and around my back. Hopefully today's check and the walking will get things moving.


----------



## Eidson23

I'm so sorry maggz:( the military really sucks sometimes, but I find it hard to believe they'd send him off this close to your due date. Unless it's a deployment, stuff can be rescheduled.

Do you have a breast pump? We tried everything under the sun to help induce my wife and that was the only thing that caused any contractions at all. Maybe try pumping regularly?


----------



## maggz

Thanks guys. 
Eidson I guess the thing is they are getting certified for some stuff and haven't decided if they absolutely need him there, but then they have testing in the beginning of May so they might want him to come if the baby isn't here yet. I think they'll let him stay if the baby comes. 
I do have a breast pump but the couple of times I used it it did nothing and my nipples got so sore I kinda gave up. Will doing it regularly help?


----------



## Eidson23

Nipple stimulation is supposedly the best thing to bring on labor. I can't say for sure that's what caused my wife to go into labor but it gave her some intense BH contractions that turned into real ones the last time she did it. I'd say even if you did it 2-3 times per day it can't hurt. You need to get some Lansinoh cream for your nipples too...makes it feel better.


----------



## maggz

I think I read somewhere that it's especially helpful though if you have contractions to make them stronger, right? Cause I'm just not having much of them. But yeah, I'll try it for sure!


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz have you heard of acupressure points? Apparently there are some points that induce labor or help induce labor. It hasn't worked for me but maybe worth looking into? I really hope baby arrives before your dh has to leave.

Dd wakes up between 2.30 and 4.30 every day, and normally I'm already up due to having a hot flash. My fingers are huge today too that it hurts to bend them it looks really weird.


----------



## maggz

Yeah I've heard of them they don't seem to do anything, even when I was having the regular contractions Monday night.... Thanks though! 

My fingers get like that too for the past week or so, I wake up and their stiff and swollen. Does your DD always wake up like this or is it new?


----------



## Perplexed

Aww I hoped they do work. People say they have contractions from doing them, but I haven't had a single one! 

Dd generally sleeps okay and starts waking up if she's cutting a new tooth or sick. She was cutting a new tooth a while back but I wonder if there's a new one coming. Not easy to peek into her mouth anymore these days she's so opinionated :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz that must be so frustrating. :hugs: I wish there was some sure fire method to get labor to start. If pumping doesn't work for you, you could always stimulate your nipples manually. It's a bit tedious, but might work better since you can manage the pressure etc. and if it's pleasant it should help produce more oxytocin.

:haha: I'm glad we're past TMI here, can you imagine another venue where you could suggest another woman play with her nipples? :haha:

Lots of contractions today. Please get stronger & more regular. Please please please! ](*,) 

DH is so good, he suggested we take DD to the museum tomorrow to distract us. It's nice having something simple to look forward to. :)


----------



## Perplexed

Tara lol! Only on a pregnancy forum is nipple simulation okay to talk about! That's actually something I'm not planning to try. After my past breastfeeding experience I'm very squeamish about my nipples. 

While we're on that topic, when dd was still breastfeeding I used to leak when she cried sometimes. Now these days I don't leak much or often at all but I've realized that some of the instances where I did leak coincided with her crying. Is that odd?

I hope your contractions do get stronger and regular Tara!


----------



## maggz

Hope they get stronger Tara! fx

Hahahhaha you guys wouldn't believe this but a coworker of mine actually started talking to me about "playing with my nipples" and having my DH do it too as soon as she found out I was pregnant!!! She would mention it every time we worked together!! :rofl:

Perplexed I think that's normal - I've heard about that before at least. 
Hope your dd is getting a tooth and it will be over soon.


----------



## Perplexed

Me too. Every night we wake up like this I get really scared how I'd do this with an infant that already will be needing attention round the clock. But normally when morning comes I brush these thoughts out of my head and say well I can't make s game plan when I don't know how it will be.


----------



## Christina86

I'm pretty sure tmi doesn't exist here at all. Lol 

I was on my exercise ball a little while ago and my husband came in. He looked at me funny. I said I'm hoping this will help bc nothing else does. I went unless you want to ya know.... And he walked away going "nope too weird" lol. I tried. 

This is totally random but I was getting cranky at my sister these last few days. My nephew is almost 17 months and doesn't like napping during the day. However he gets cranky around 6ish and starts to whine. His bedtime is supposed to be 8. I told my sister to let him wear himself out and fall asleep for the night. Does she do it... No! She takes a nap with him!! From 7-9:45pm. Seriously? Don't complain he doesn't sleep at night then. He doesn't sleep because he is energized after a nap that goes until almost 10pm. That kid needs a schedule. Sorry. Rant over. Lol


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed your DD is also at an age where separation anxiety can be an issue and she may sense that something big is happening. Once baby is here and she adjusts she will probably be a lot better. :hugs:

Maggz I can't believe a coworker would talk to you about that! Especially so early in your pregnancy, that is just weird! :rofl: 

Christina my DH was weirded out by dtd later in my first pregnancy too. Fatherhood has made him much less squeamish. ;) 

Contractions were quite regular for a few hours but tapered off again. Maybe I'm doing labor on an installment plan. :haha:


----------



## Scottish

Beautiful bump Amelie :flower: I miss mine soon much!

Wonder who will go next! It seems to be baby's born in waves on here lots altogether 

This thread is getting so quiet now but I guess everyone busy with their babies xxxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My friend with the same EDD her waters have broken today, the other had her baby yesterday.

Statistically 50% of babies arrive before their EDD, so I assume now I'm the one with the baby arriving way after it!

I have been trying to harvest colostrum - which I did very seriously in my last pregnancy. What I know about nipple stimulation is until about 30 years ago it wasn't considered it would send you into labour and it was advised for all women to help with the 'flow of colostrum' - so women would be told to do it from 30 odd weeks. 

Then someone got freaked out about prem labour - it is the sort of thing where if your body was going to 'go' anyway it may give it a push.

Everything I read though said sex was far more likely to cause that. 

I think in early labour nipple stimulation might help things gain momentum but right now for me it just causes a hell of a lot of BHs that make me tired and I don't think do anything.


----------



## Perplexed

Tara I think you're right about separation anxiety. The other day she heard the door and couldn't see me (I was on the couch with its back to her while she was playing near my mom) and she got so upset that it was me who was leaving that she cried and ran fast and tripped!! Then when she realized that I wasn't the one who touched the door she went back to business as usual...

Scottish: I missed my bump a lot after having dd. i couldn't watch one born every minute anymore from how much I missed my bump/pregnancy :haha:

Amelie: the dr I sometimes go to at a walk in clinic worries a lot. I asked about the colostrum leaks and she said its normal but don't try to stimulate your nipples. I wonder why?

Another dr told me from her experience women of my ethnic background rarely reach their edd and that I seem to be from the very few that go over :haha:


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies you have been busy overnight lol! (Although prob isn't overnight for you doh!). Still nothing this end other than a bit of pressure and crampy like pains but nothing more than that. Grrrr half of me wants to just go into labour but OH is on nights now so that would be quite inconvenient. If bubba could wait until tomorrow eve we will be ok - tbh I don't think anything is going to happen anytime soon. Am going to go for a walk with DS and my Mum this am mainly to try and tire him out! Much as lounging on the sofa all day eating pineapple would be preferable a nearly two year old does not appreciate that kind of laziness &#128540;

Perplexed - my DS started waking in the night at about 18 months and I think it was his molars and separation anxiety. He had all his canines at the same time as well and they bloody hurt bless him so if it teeth it is the biggies coming through now. DS still takes a bit of settling at bedtime due to the separation anxiety and I am worried that as soon as I settle him when the baby is here the baby will start up! Preparing myself for some sleepless times yawn.

Maggz - the nipple thing I have tried but haven't gone as at to use the pump yet. Maybe that's next on my list! I can manually stimulate them to produce colostrum but it has been a while and my booby milking skills are not what they used to be! I really hope your bubba comes before your OH has to go back. At least if you do get induced you will beat me - I've got to wait until Sunday boooo.

Scottish - I really missed my bump last time. Every time I watched someone preggers on the telly or saw someone at work I would be jealous! Silly I know &#128540;

Tara - I hope your contractions stay put for you and that you get to progress in your labour. I haven't had any yet just cramps x

Christina - I agree on the whole routine thing. If he is Whitney at 6ish shouldn't she be putting him to bed earlier?8pm is quite late for a little one. Routine is def the key - we have had one in place since DS was born and it has made the world of difference. You get your evenings back too!


----------



## Perplexed

Ok I saw the dr in the walk in clinic for a sweep, and I'm 2 cm dilated. My bp was high and she says my swelling looks bp related...did a u/s and says fluids are 2.6 or something like that and the placenta looks like grade 3. I asked if she would recommend an induction (as the dr who'll do my delivery recommended) and she said yes the sooner the better...like no more than 2 days and if I have another episode of reduced movement then I should get induced on the spot.


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat i missed your post. It seems the big teeth do come out together and I noticed a new one in the back. I think you could still go into labor today and I hope your oh can still be there. 

My dizziness and headache are getting worse. I don't know what I'm supposed to do in this case?


----------



## maggz

Stripey hope little one waits for your OH to be off work haha :) Although mine seems to be waiting for him to go back!

Perplexed wow that's intense, does your doctor say the same as the clinic one? Dizziness and a headache seem like a bp issue too, don't wait too long to get checked out hon...! 

Tara anything picking up??

Nothing over here... I feel like it's become a routine that I feel crappy in the evening with lots of shooting pains, baby moving and causing discomfort, and then occasional contractions. Nothing that's leading to anything more. Now it's early in the morning and I'm pissed at DH cause he got drunk and played video games all night and I feel like that's incredibly selfish and irresponsible since we're, ya know, waiting for the arrival of our child!! Urgh :growl:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Scottish it has been pretty quiet since half the group had their LO's. I miss everyone but I will likely be the same if he ever comes!  How are you doing?

Maggz wow, your DH must be having a little vacation before LO comes. I would be pissed too! But... He will change as a dad, maybe forgive him for being a boy one last time before life forces him to really be a man. Good thing your labor didn't start with him drunk though!

Perplexed keep us posted, it sounds like your BP & all is no longer good and it's time for that LO to come on out. Good luck whatever happens, will be thinking of you!

Stripey my contractions come and go and tapered off again last night. *sigh* Hoping walking around the museum this a.m. will help. I'm lucky to have a 6-year-old rather than a 2-year-old at this point, she handles my laziness okay. ;) You must be exhausted!

I missed being pregnant after DD was born, but more in having to share her with everyone! I was very jealous of everyone holding her. People kept taking her and I felt like they were taking a part of my body. I was like, That is mine, give it back!! :haha:


----------



## Christina86

Stripey- who knows. Lol. I think 8 is a little late but I also think she'd be less stressed and he would be less destructive if he had a routine. Her status message last night at 11pm- my time so 12am her time was that they had taken a long nap and he was still up!!!!!


----------



## counting

Since having lo I've still been very active on the fb group but less on here... If you haven't joined the fb group yet, you guys should!


----------



## Eidson23

I don't have Facebook :(


----------



## stripeycat5

I have been following the Facebook group as well but it's feels weird posting all the tmi on there even though I know it is a closed group lol! Have been v.busy this am went for a long walk with DS and my mum. Have bought some clary sage oil and jasmin oil after talking to a lady at our local alternative remedy shop. Also need to massage certain bits on my feet? So will get DH in on the act later lol &#128540;. I will try anything within reason apart from caster oil etc yuck.


----------



## Perplexed

Maggz: my dr said my fluids are low but didn't explain beyond that and said based on fluid levels we should set an induction date. Lol my dh is also getting on my nerves the past few days...except in my case he's not behaving any different than usual lol.

Tara: it really feels like baby would be better out than in at this point. Thank you :hugs: I know what you mean about sharing you dd, I felt that way for a long time too.

I also don't have Facebook unfortunately.

Cramping a bit more but nothing to be excited about. Dr thinks baby is properly engaged and won't pop out of my pelvis anymore, but his head isn't fully in yet. I have a weird feeling that he's probably dropped. Very weird sensation in my pelvis!


----------



## maggz

Tara I think I'll feel exactly like that with the "he's mine, give him back!" lol... especially (and I know this sounds bad) with my DH's family. 
Sounds like your contractions are a lot stronger than normal BH, I feel like you'll be starting up any minute now. But what do I know :haha: 

Perplexed :haha: that made me laugh. 
Are you going to see your doctor after the weekend to set an induction date?

Eidson how's everything going?

Today is the day of math homework :( lol I've been putting it off so long I really have to get on it. I can't seem to concentrate on anything that's not baby related for so long though, haha! Wish me luck ;)


----------



## Eidson23

Maggz- were all doing well! Jaxson is 10 days old and he's such a good baby. He's breastfeeding well (with a nipple shield because my wife has flat nipples!) but he's doing great. He gained his birth weight plus a few extra ounces at the 5 day appointment. We're all getting used to having a baby in the house. Kayla is recovering well from her c section and she finally got steroids for her PUPPPs so it's just now going away after getting 10x worse after birth lol. And I'm good, just tired lol. I'm on here a lot checking in on your ladies even when I don't post.


----------



## stripeycat5

Glad Jaxon is settling in well Eidson and it is brilliant that the bf is going so well I can't wait to do it again!

I smell like a hippy shop lol! OH ran a bath and put the Clary sage oil in it bless him even though he said he thinks it all a load of nonsense lol! I have rubbed jasmine oil on my belly as instructed and found the reflexology points in my feet and toes that are meant to induce labour. At least if it doesn't do anything I will smell nice! &#128540;

Good luck with the Maths Maggz - I hated it in school it was my worst subject bleugh &#128563;.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nothing to report here. I've been drinking gallons of slimline tonic water because the weather has warmed up here and the extra hydration seems to have reduced my BHs.

I went for a very long walk around the woods with DH, girls and MIL. 

Then I helped out this afternoon with my niece who is 2.5 and my nephew who is 1. That was enough to put me off 4 kids forever!

My pelvis seems magically better. I assume I will be pregnant for at least 9 months longer at this rate of feeling normal :rofl:

I was holding DD1 at this gestation. 39+5 is my milestone for DD2.


----------



## Beanonorder

4am and my eyes do not want to be open! Logan clamped down on my nipple earlier this evening and it is so sore now! 

Eidson so glad things are going well! Are you still planning to relactate? 

Perplexed it sounds like no matter what baby is going to be here soon?! All the best! 

Maggz sorry about your dh. Men really can be clueless...


----------



## Eidson23

My efforts to induce lactation have kind of fizzled :( I got pretty disappointed after a few weeks with no change. Hate to say I've given up, but I feel like I have. And now that he's here I haven't pumped at all. He's doing so well with Kayla, and she pumps so I can give him a bottle and he's doing so well.


----------



## Beanonorder

Ah I'm sorry it hasn't worked for! But that's good that Kayla is able to pump so you can do some feedings!


----------



## maggz

Eidson good that everything is going well :flower: 

Bean oh gosh 4am I wouldn't be able to either. How is Logan doing now?

stripey hahaha you made me laugh. DH hates the smell of the clary sage I should have gotten some jasmine at least that one smells good, right? 

Perplexed how are you feeling?

Amelie sounds like you've been busy! Are you done after this little girl joins? My sister has four kids but she had like 2 older and then 2 younger. Now the older ones can at least babysit ;) 

DH and I went to his cousin's new jacuzzi/pool today. It wasn't heated so it was a comfy temperature and we just kinda lounged around for a little bit. I pigged out and got 2 different kinds of cakes at this takeout place we just discovered and I'm literally stuck on the couch right now :rofl: 

Oh and I forgot to say... I got stretchmarks :cry: I was pretty sad when I discovered about a week ago, they're right above my belly button and are becoming more visible by the day now. Another reason to add to the #freethebaby campaign I guess. I was so hoping I would get away from this unscathed.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Stripey I hope your tricks work for something! I didn't know jasmine was meant to help, maybe I'll get some tomorrow just for the nice smell!

Amelie your post made me giggle. It is kind of magical that you're feeling so well. Especially to enjoy the last bit of your last pregnancy. :) I know how watching others' kids can out you off! Whenever I see my nephews I still feel like two kids is too many! :haha:

Eidson I'm so glad nursing is going well for your wife. How is your son liking brotherhood? Is he adjusting alright? Doing okay at school etc.? I'm wondering how my dd will take to it. 

Bean I don't envy your nipple pain & 4 a.m. feedings. Can you believe what a hurry the rest if us girls are to be there?  Is his latch improving though?

Maggz I was more jealous with DH's family too. I can't blame you at all. :hugs: I'm sorry about the stretchmarks. I promise you'll get used to them, and hopefully you won't get any more before your LO finally arrives. 

I thought I was only getting a few new stretch marks this time because I got them last time around 30 weeks. Well I discovered a couple days ago (actually DD helpfully pointed out since I can't see much of my belly) that I have suddenly developed a whole fresh crop of new purple ones. Worst part is they are perpendicular to the old ones! I am so sad, it's not like my belly wasn't horrifying enough before. :nope: But I will get used to them, too. 

A bunch of people texted me today. "It's your due date, any news?" Why yes, I had my baby this morning right on schedule and was just waiting for you to ask! :dohh: Trying not to be too down. Hopefully if I get to Tuesday I'll be able to have the sweep then & it will work this time. Sadly the timing is getting bad because my sister is going out of town on Thursday and leaving her two boys with my mom, the only person we have to watch DD while we're in the hospital. My mom can watch all 3 kids, but not easily as they go to different schools, etc. I wish my sis had scheduled the trip a week or two later, knowing my due date and that she went a week over with her second. Oh well, this baby just wants to make a dramatic entrance, I guess. :dohh:


----------



## maggz

Looks like these are just getting darker, but not noticing any new ones. I hope they fade when my skin is able to relax. Sorry about your new ones :nope: 
Haha yeah weren't you just waiting to inform people until they call or text inquiring about the baby?? I'm like come on people, you will hear when the baby arrives!!! If you're not on the special list that we call or text, you'll see it on facebook :haha:
I hope it all works out with your mom, she will have her work cut out for her! And maybe you'll go past next weekend (not wishing it on you by any means lol) so she can return your sister's kids by then haha


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My family are starting to be impatient as they have always had a date they knew I'd be induced. They aren't too irriating though. 

I am SO done at 3 kids. I couldn't handle 4 close together but I think it would be mean to wait a few years for a 4th. 3 works with houses, cars etc. 

Also I assume we would have another daughter and I can't imagine the hormones living with that many women in a few years :rofl:

We are having a quiet day today - other than doing a huge food shop to stock the house up.


----------



## Beanonorder

Maggz you made me laugh - soon you'll be joining me for 4am wake ups! Sorry about the stretch marks. I had none the first time and only got these ones late in the pregnancy. I won't lie, they make me unhappy but I'm trying to be hopeful that they will fade. 

Tara I hope you manage to organise someone to look after dd. 

Sometimes Logans latch is better. Right now I'm mostly sore because he bit me last night. And he bit me on the side that has the better supply so he feeds more and longer there. I bought nipple shields but they're the wrong size. Way too big. Think I may have to try again. Sad to have wasted rest money cos they're pretty expensive for such a small piece of silicon!


----------



## Perplexed

I keep typing up a response then getting spaced then my phone deletes it!

Maggz: I'm sorry about your stretch marks. I expected to get them early with dd as i have some on my thighs and calves from puberty so pretty much made peace with them. But none appeared and was about to laugh at the irony of the whole thing till I found some at 40+5/40+6 :haha: some more appeared after delivery when my bump started shrinking. I can honestly say they've faded since though and can hardly notice them. Hopefully yours will fade too. 

Stripeycat: I've never tried clary sage oil but I love jasmine scents! So lovely and relaxing, i bet the relaxation alone can induce labor lol!

Tara: I'm sorry about your new stretch marks. And I'm sorry your sister scheduled her trip so close to your due date, but hopefully your mom will be able to manage.


----------



## Perplexed

Amelie: I feel like you're doing well with your daughters already but yeah maybe a 4th one in a short time would be exhausting. 

Bean: I think we'll need to start our own 4am wakings support group soon :) 

Earlier today I found a gigantic cockroach in dd's laundry...I screamed, jumped 2 meters away and lost my keys in the process lol. I wonder if that sudden rush of fear/emotion can make a person go into labor?? Lol.

Edit: ok...my news are I'm going in for my induction tomorrow morning. It's not looking as bad as the other dr made it but it's still a case of risks outweighing the benefits. She did a sweep and says I'm more than 2cm dilated (but not a 3 yet) and baby is properly engaged now :D 

Wonder if the sweep can help things get started on their own. My 2nd sweep with dd caused me to have my show. These cervical checks/sweeps are making me sweat a lot!!


----------



## maggz

Bean ouch! I didn't know they started biting so early. Sucks that you didn't get the right size shield :( 

Perplexed wow that's pretty exciting, tomorrow morning! I hope the sweep does something for you along with the mini heart attack caused by the cockroach! Haha. Where do you live? You have a lot of them? 
When we lived in Hawaii we could kind of expect them but thankfully here I haven't seen any. Phew! 

Just woke up, obviously didn't finish my math yesterday so I'll do some more now and get it out of the way. Other than that I figure it will be a quiet day. Unless I go into labor of course lol fingers crossed!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope the sweep works its magic Perplexed!


----------



## stripeycat5

Good luck for tomorrow perplexed! I went into labour 12 hours after my sweep with DS - that is why I am finding it so frustrating that they won't do one til 41 weeks this time!

Bean - hope Logan's latch improves for you. DS struggled to begin with as he had a tongue tie and they won't snip them in our area. I found nipple sheilds helpful to begin with but you are right they are damn expensive!

Maggz - stretch marks suck but hey your skin is doing a serious amount of stretching so can't really blame it for tearing a bit I spose. I had nothing up until a couple of weeks ago in the same places as last time too! You would though it stretched enough last time but obviously not grrr. They are big and purple and horrible but I am sure they will fade like they did last time.

Amelie - four kids is scary! Like you say new car/house etc and the possibility of another girly. Four teenage girls all at once as well! We have been discussing number three with my family or possibility of. OHs face was a picture - I said I would make my mind up one this one decides to come out!!


I took DS swimming this am as usual cos I had already paid for it!! I took mum with me just in case though. I felt crampy since I got up this morning and on and off during the day too. I feel exhausted and the pressure on my pelvis has increased. I have eaten a huge meal this afternoon so can't tell if I'm still crampy or just full &#9786;&#65039;. I put the hospital bag in the car though just in case! So am chilling on the sofa at Mums at the moment trying to work out if the cramps are getting worse or if it just wishful thinking. OH is off until Wednesday now so would be helpful if baby came now! This overdue business is getting old now &#128547; x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm going to beg for a sweep on Tuesday - not because I'm desperate - but because I badly don't want to be induced. I've moved area since DD2 but last time they came and did the sweep at my house, so maybe if they won't do it on Tuesday they'll do one in the week, so I could fit in a second if needed before I reach induction stage.

I am very relaxed for the most part but the thought of being induced sends me into a blind panic :nope:

I have no new stretch marks this time but got lots with DD1.

No way would a 4th baby happen. This baby wasn't really planned, we sort of wanted a 3rd but I think we would have been mad to actually TTC!


----------



## Beanonorder

All the best perplexed! Hope it goes well. 

Maggz not all bite! What happened was he fell asleep feeding and started slipping off. When he realised what was happening he clamped down to stop it happening but unfortunately all that was in his mouth was my nipple! 

Amelie I hope they agree to give you a sweep.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

They will definitely if needed at +7.

I might not be so chirpy and happy at +7.....


----------



## Scottish

Good luck perplexed I hope it all goes well and you have a nice quick and easy (as easy as labour can be lol) labour. Will be waiting for your update :D

Amelie I so hope u get that sweep. They wouldn't give me one even though I was being induced two days later but the mw was a cow and in a rush so couldn't give a damn! Good luck! 

Bean ouchy on that nipple bite! I've not experienced that yet !!!


Talking about a 4th baby. Right now I Am sleep deprived and have a toddler and newborn so not even considering number 4 anytime soon lol. I have said though I will see how I feel in 4/ 5 years when these two I school as I feel sad that I won't get the excitement of pregnancy again and a bump. But we shall see!!! 3 is more manageable with regards to going out in car etc... 

We doing great here. Ali has been a fuss pot today though wanting to cluster feed all day and night. He is drifting of to sleep just now finally so hopefully he will give me a few hours sleep x


----------



## Peachypoo

Hi ladies sorry for my random messages.. If really be interested in the Facebook group of someone could add me. I seem to just lurk around here.. Thanks


----------



## Peachypoo

Talking about 4 children, I'm expecting my fourth!!! 

Amelia It seems like my middle 2 are same age as your lo

I have dd 20/1/2011
Dd 2 06/02/2013

I'm sure I rmeber you from then..


----------



## Beanonorder

Peachypoo PM me your email address and I'll add you to the Facebook group.


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks ladies. Left dd at mom's overnight because the hospital is close to our place and if we drop her off in the morning we'd get stuck in the morning rush hour (which seems to last several hours). I'm so worried about her that I keep waking up imagining her falling and crying etc :( 

I feel like I'm kind of in denial. I'm having contractions I believe but even with dd I refused to believe they were contractions. I am kind of scared. 

I hope you get your sweep Amelie!

Scottish I know what you mean about wanting to experience pregnancy again. I know I want more Los in the future but it feels lots of things should be sorted out first.


----------



## Christina86

Good luck tomorrow perplexed! 

Today was actually a good day. I didn't sleep well last night. I got woken up by contractions that were strong but didn't mean anything like usual lol. My husband went to have coffee with a friend and fellow librarian and I was able to fall back to sleep again for about 2ish hours. That was nice. I then got done and we went over to the university as they had an event of some live music. Sat, listened to music, had some popcorn and watched baby wiggle away. My stomach was so completely lopsided. I just assume baby was dancing away. Haha. We then went out to eat for an early dinner. We went to Olive Garden since we had a gift card to there. Enjoyed my dinner but it has been so long since I had pasta I barely ate any of it. It's going to take me forever to finish it!! Came home and relaxed on the couch. I've been getting a few more contractions. It seems that they really pick up at night now. But it was a good day and probably the last one where husband and I were able to actually go out to dinner like that without having a kid so it was nice. We don't usually do much during the week because by the time he gets home from work we end up eating dinner, watching a show and then getting ready to go to bed. Hopefully since this weekend was so rainy we will have one or two days of sun or even just overcast this week to get to the park and walk around and take Lola to the dog park again. 

I will now attempt to figure out what show to binge watch on Netflix or Hulu this week. Lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## maggz

Perplexed that's so crazy I'm so excited for you!!! :dance: Your dd will be fine, she'll have a great time with her grandma, please try not to worry about her :hugs: 

Scottish I hope he lets you sleep some :) It's kinda crazy how the rest of us are wishing for sleepless nights hahaha :haha:

Tara! Are you in labor?!


----------



## sharnw

Good luck ladies x

Scottish hope you catch up on sleep :)

I have my sweep in a couple of hours. I wonder if my cervix is favourable :|


----------



## maggz

Good luck sharnw!! Hope it jump starts it for you :pop:


----------



## sharnw

Hehe thanks Maggz


----------



## LuckyMama13

Nothing is more annoying than the texts and messages that SUDDENLY pop through by people who were never very interested in the pregnancy to begin with- and now suddenly asking if you've "hatched yet."


----------



## TaraCathryn

Lucky lol I'm with you, a friend texted me this evening and just said "Did it come out yet?" :dohh:

Maggz nope, here I am! Still pregnant, sorry to see you are too!  Just tried to spend the day with DD & DH and not think about it too much.

Stripey I hope it's really something for you now! I know how you feel about being overdue, I never thought I would be since DD was 5 days early. :shrug:

Perplexed :hugs: tons of good luck to you! Don't worry about DD, just take care of yourself and you will be with her again soon. :hugs:


----------



## maggz

Ahh I was hoping your silence meant something Tara :haha: 

Lucky I'm so with you! urgh lol

Okay so DH and I talked and decided to use the induction day on Wednesday if he's not here by his own free will by then. It makes it easier on us all with his work situation and we won't have to be constantly in the unknown about it they are gonna pull him back to the ship with a day's notice or something. 
I've looked up some positive induction stories, even hypnobirthing ones (since we're doing hypnobirthing), and I feel a lot better about it. I still wanna avoid pain meds if I can, and now I feel like it can be done. One contraction at a time, girls! haha


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I can understand your decision Maggz.

Hopefully baby comes of his own accord before Wednesday but if he doesn't just keep open minded about all the options. With DD1 I was really upset and felt like I'd failed afterwards because I'd set myself up with lots of expectations and then things went differently.

I think your body sounds quite ready though, hopefully a small nudge would set you on your way x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The first person to ask if I have had any 'signs' was DD1 this morning. I went into her room whilst she was still in bed and she asked if there was 'any sign of the baby yet?'. When I said no she rolled over and had a strop :rofl:


----------



## Scottish

Aww the constant texting asking any twinges yet are very irritating. That's one reason I was glad of inductions on my due date lol

Hope it's all going well perplexed xxxx

Got a good sleep last night. Ali slept 11-3.30! Then fed hourly to 2 hourly beside me.


----------



## maggz

Thanks Amelie :) Yeah I'm definitely going into it open minded although I have set preferences, I know the winds can swiftly change so to speak haha
Your DD sounds hilarious :haha:

Anyone experience nausea before labor?


----------



## maggz

Awesome Scottish! What a good boy :flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think nausea is possible due to hormone surges!

My main 'frustration' with induction #1 was that it took a really really long time. I didn't want an epidural at all but in the end I accepted because I'd been awake for days and they said if I didn't sleep I'd never be able to push her out. They were right and I got some relief and was able to get to the end - I was really hung up about it though and was definitely quite inflexible in my thinking. 

I was only really 38 weeks though. With my first baby so induction was always likely to be tricky.

I am trying to keep negatively out of my head this time. I so think though I'm destined for +12 and induction #3 though. The thought of which makes me want to :cry:


----------



## Christina86

Okay so I know that I get BH contractions If I realllllly have to pee and wait to long to go. However... Can contractions make you feel like you got to pee every time they hit? I had gone to the bathroom last night after having a contraction. It went away. Then I laid down and a few hit all in a row but each time it was like I had to pee all over again! I feel like I need to either stay in the bathroom for the last week (or two lol) or wear something just incase I can't make it to the bathroom in time bc when it hits I can't control it.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina my stronger ctx always make me feel like I have to pee. I think they just irritate your bladder from the pressure? I've been wearing a mini pad for all the special things going on down there. If you don't wait too long in between there shouldn't be much to accidentally come out at least. 

Amelie I really think you will go on your own this time! And if not I don't think it will be anything like your last 2. :flower:

Maggz I imagine induction when overdue is nothing as rough as early induction before your baby and your body are ready. I think even if you have to be induced it will go well for you. Just keep an open mind and take things as they come. Still hoping you go naturally before Wednesday though! :flower:

If the sweep can't be done or doesn't work on Tuesday and he measures very large again, I think I'm going to ask to be induced next weekend. I know I could wait until 42 weeks, but emotionally I don't think I can handle it. :shrug: 

In the meantime, still nothing new to report here... :coffee:


----------



## Christina86

Ugh lol. I don't mind it so much during the day bc I can waddle myself to the bathroom but the stronger ones that make me feel like that are almost always when I'm in bed! I can't roll over or get out of bed quick enough. So I'm usually trying to breathe through and tell myself not to pee at the same time. Oh all as my husband and dog both snore away next to me. lol


----------



## stripeycat5

Maggz - I am glad that you have to come a decision with the induction. I think it makes sense for you and DH to know what is going on so you plan at least a little bit! 

Perplexed - hope everything is going ok for you.

Scottish - that is awesome sleeping from your little boy! DS was always good like that I keep on thinking this one is going to be a demon child lol! Especially as it already seems so stubborn and doesn't want to come out!!

Tara - hope you are feeling ok - totally with you on the txts etc and when people see me driving around you can see them craning their necks to see if there is still a bump there! Think I need to write on my forehead "yes I am still pregnant so stop effing staring!!". I would also post this to Facebook lol &#128540;

Christina - I really hope something happens for you soon you seem to be getting loads of practice contractions and I didn't feel anything contraction like really until last night. I woke at 2am thinking this is it - pains starting in my back and moving around to the front. They got stronger and then after 2 and half hours I must have fallen to sleep and when I woke up this morning nothing! Soooo frustrating I was convinced I would have had my baby today &#128545;. Just a few twinges all day but nothing really apart from an increase in cm but nothing with blood in it or anything. So will see what happens tonight. Feeling nauseous tonight but think that is because I need to eat something but tea is still cooking - think I may need a tactical bag of crisps lol. 

Amelie - I hope you don't have to get induced. I really don't want that either as had to have pitocin last time with DS as they were worried he was in distress and it was bloody horrible. I'm sure it will be a different experience this time but I just don't want to go down that route unless it is really nessecary. Come on baby it is time to come out now!!!!x


----------



## Christina86

It's frustrating when you think something is going to happen and it doesn't! It's also frustrating that my body is kicking my butt with all of this and in the end its doing nothing to actually move things along (well as of last appt. anyway). :growlmad: 

I figured out that the odd feeling is due to a heck of a lot of pressure and pain from the bottom of my bump downward. I went to drop something off earlier and could barely walk. I am at the point where almost every time I go from a sitting position to standing I feel like I have to pee- but it goes away once I start moving. I just wish I knew what was going on. My last appt. was Friday and from then until now I feel different. My next appt. isn't until Friday morning. 

I actually just programed my OB's office phone and the after hour number into my phone. I realized I never did and figured I should probably have it handy just in case so I wouldn't have to hunt down the papers. lol :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I keep reminding myself that when it is actually all kicking off you really don't care and just deal with whatever. I wasn't unhappy with my previous births until some time afterwards.

Today we just had a day at home in the morning and then this afternoon we met a friend at her house for lunch, my girls played with her son and then we walked up to the school to fetch her daughter.

My DD1 was so naughty, she was really pushing boundaries :nope: 

Then my friend's son managed (in a big crowd) to get lost and he went on his scooter to the park down the road. My friend was terrified and I was left with her 6year old and then my kids. Thank god she found him and he was fine - but it scared me.

The kids all then spent a while at the park where my DD2 was very full on and was climbing up a huge slide (she is only just 2 and is very small) thankfully my friend helped.

We've come home and 1 child wouldn't eat dinner, they have both been screaming and I am contracting like mad likely due to being dehydrated and stressed! 

My husband is putting them to bed now!


----------



## Perplexed

Well...I gave birth. Baby R was born maybe 2 hrs ago weighing 8 pounds almost 4 ounces! Everything went really well but I was refusing to push again as usual at the end. He seemed to take forever to cry when he first came out...I think I asked twice why he's so quiet!! But he was fine :) 

I'll write a full birth story later and catch up with you ladies <3 I'm so worn out!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Perplexed!


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations Perplexed xxx


----------



## Christina86

Congratulations!!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Yay perplexed I'm so happy for you! Thank you for posting and we will be looking forward to your birth story when you've had time to recover and get to know your new LO. :flower:


----------



## Christina86

So as I'm on FB randomly looking at the swap/sell sites I'm on for my area I come across a lady selling sports items. A glove, some pants, cleats, ... and her son's used cup! I don't know what is worse.... that... or the lady who was selling her used re-usable breast pads (where you could see the staining right in the middle of them). Seriously? Sorry. This was totally random but I just don't get some of the items that pop up on there. 

On another note... my mom called me and asked if I was sure I was going to have the baby tonight/ tomorrow morning. When I asked why she said she is only doing grocery shopping a day or two at a time and she doesn't want to go to the store but will if she has to :dohh: I sense this was not the first time I'm going to hear that question from her this week. :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Perplexed! X

Christina haha that made me laugh about the swap sell breast pad lol :rofl: 

Sooo at my appoint yesterday, my mw didn't sweep me because she had another girl in early labour and her due date isn't until the 1st of May :brat: way to go to make me annoyed mw! She was worried that she'll have to girls in labour at the same time.. Ffs :( so my sweep is on Thursday if I haven't had bub before then :brat:

Hope everyone is well <3


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations perplexed! So glad he is here!

Christina that is quite funny. Amazing what people are willing to sell! 

Stripey I was also worried I was going to end up with a demon child this time because dd was such an easy baby. But I will tentatively (and quietly) say so far so good!

Sharn sorry your sweep was postponed. Let's hope things start happening soon! 

Maggz I hope the induction goes well if that's what you end up with! I think it's a good decision for you guys. 

I have a pukey baby this time.... I'm constantly covered in baby sick. He's not bringing up a lot, just enough to be annoying. I had hoped I'd never be 'that mom'.


----------



## Scottish

Congratulations perplexed! Glad he has arrived safely! Look forward to your birth story once you are settled. Enjoy newborn bliss xxxx


----------



## maggz

Congratulations perplexed I am so happy for you :happydance: Looking forward to that birth story :thumbup: 

sharnw sorry your mw wouldn't do the sweep, that really sucks! 

Amelie sounds like you had your hands full! Maybe they're acting out cause they can feel things are changing? At least you have your husband to help out lol phew ;) 

bean uh oh that's no fun about the throw up. Hopefully it's just a phase?


----------



## counting

In case anyone is interested this is a link to my birth story... It's readily long so be warned if you do decide to read it! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...drug-free-pph-picture-added.html#post35331087


----------



## sharnw

Bean, that brings back memories :flower: my dd used to power spew on me and my new couch lol 

Counting I am going to read your birth story later on, on my iPad while I have a cup of tea ;)

How's everything for you maggz?


----------



## maggz

lol aw your poor couch :haha:

I guess I can't complain haha but my back just hurts per usual and I'm waddling. Just repacked the hospital bag ( :haha: ) and got some homework done that's due next week, I'm totally on top of things :blush: says the procrastinator. Not looking forward to my evening class, it's pretty difficult to get comfy in those chairs! 
Other than that DH and I are just trying to knock out last minute stuff and I'm hoping there will be room for me at the hospital for the induction on Wednesday..! 

So you'll be 41w when she's gonna try the sweep again?

counting this is the one you posted in the fb group, right?


----------



## sharnw

Wednesday is not long :dance: hope your class doesn't get too uncomfortable :flower:

Yes 41 weeks, hope I go in before then lol x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Sharn I would have been furious! How frustrating! I guess that's the benefit of my big health insurance company, my regular provider won't deliver me so she's happy to do whatever she can to help me go into labor!  

Amelie it sounds like you had an exhausting day! I hope you get a good night's sleep to recover. Or got, it's tomorrow for you now! 

I had more replies but I'm so sleepy I can't remember what I meant to say... Sorry... 

My appointment is in about 13 hours. Really hoping she can do the sweep even though the timing is so rotten by now. I will dream of ripe cervixes for everyone! :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I got good sleep and feel happy today :flower:

This is my most pregnant I have ever been day!!! I am so proud to get this far. I just want this little girl to come on her own - but it'll still be worth it to have let her cook as long as possible.

MW today. I'm not going to push for a sweep. I'll wait if needed as long as she can book me in for 2 before any induction date. 

I should get my induction date today. I must put it to the back of my mind though. There is every chance she will arrive in the next few weeks.


----------



## Perplexed

Thanks ladies :) it all feels so surreal. I will get around to writing about it so I don't forget the details.

Tara: hope to hear that you had a positive sweep!

sharnw: hope you go before 41 weeks! At what gestation did you have your dd?

Maggz: inductions don't always go wrong, especially if your body is already geared for labor. They can start with the less invasive ways and see how you progress. Good luck & I hope there's a spot for you :flower:

Bean: my dd used to throw up a lot too. Not a lot of baby sick but quite constantly in the early days. 

Amelie: I really love how relaxed you are :hugs: wish I could have been half as relaxed through both pregnancies.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is a good job I am feeling jolly really - baby completely free and pretty much oblique. The mw would have done a sweep today if she could have but obviously couldn't with the head being free. She wants to see me on Friday to try again. It is very difficult, I barely sit on the sofa and I am very active. I can't do a huge amount to help I don't think! She bobs in sometimes because I can feel the pressure but I can't control that really.

No induction date today - which I'm pleased about. We'll sort that out on the 28th if I'm still pregnant.


----------



## Perplexed

I'm having a case of baby blues :( 

Dd was happy to see the baby at first but later on she cried while i was breastfeeding him and wanted me. 

Dh came to spend the night with me at the hospital but fell asleep as soon as I got out of the shower and we didn't talk at all today. Feels so lonely.

There's a lot of tension between my closest group of friends and it's making us all keep our distance.

Breastfeeding is worse than what I remember it. I really don't want to do it. The latch is painful and I keep being told that it's a good latch and I don't know how to fix it. 

While my induction went well- I had my bloody show before it and was 3-4cm by the time I was first examined, I'm a bit traumatized by the labor. I had back labor and went hysterical in panic. This wasn't the experience I wanted and hoped for.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

:hugs:

Your DD is very young - she will be a little confused and maybe seem upset, but you have given her a sibling and before you know it they will be best friends :hugs:

Is your DH very tired too? Hopefully for some sleep you can start to really bond as a family of 4 x


----------



## Christina86

My sisters FB status: "Real life: my son likes to put pizza and goldfish in his diaper- _-" 

I seriously just burst out laughing so hard I startled the dog up from her nap. :haha:

I was dancing to music in the kitchen while pounding out chicken for chicken parm tonight and I'm now extra crampy and have gotten 3 ctx in the last half hour. All my husband says is "I want my chicken parm tonight. Can I eat it in L&D?" Ha. Def. not to that point yet but I probably shouldn't be dancing. hehe


Perplexed- I cant give any input on the breastfeeding as I am not there yet. I hope it does start getting better. I think just give your daughter some time. She will love her sibling. =) 

Amelie- I'm glad things are working out how you want them to!


----------



## Scottish

Sorry perplexed :( the first few days of bf are hard as baby just cluster feeds constantly to bring in milk. I feel like giving up when going through a difficult feed but i remind myself it's early days and it is getting easier one week in. As for feeling lonely, can u speak to family to come see you and keep company as I find you need company for first week when baby blues hit. I got the blues on day 3 pp but they are gone now. I hope u feel better soon it is also tough with a toddler so I totally empathise with you. Sending u hugsxxxx


----------



## sharnw

Perplexed she came out at 40+2. This baby just doesn't want to come out haha x

:hugs: so to read you have baby blues :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Perplexed I'm sorry you're having a hard time with so many things feeling wrong. 
I know it's frustrating but don't listen when they tell you the latch is good. If it's not feeling good then unlatch him straight away and latch again. Even if you have to do it ten times. I'm in agony at the moment because I got lazy about unlatching. Most of all, don't feel forced to do something that is making you desperately unhappy. Even if you give a little formula it's doesn't make you a bad mom! 

Your dd will start to settle! It will take a while - we're still working on it! But take one feed at a time and you'll start seeing some improvement. I try to spend some quality one on one time with dd, even if it's just 15 minutes. 

Lastly, it's doesn't feel like it now but the memory of a traumatic birth does fade. My first was awful and I honestly believed we'd never have a second because I would never get over the bad feelings. But I did! Give yourself some time and allow yourself to grieve not getting the birth you wanted. 
*Big hugs*


----------



## TaraCathryn

Perplexed I'm so sorry to hear you're having a hard time. It's so normal to feel that way but I know that doesn't make it any easier. Baby blues is short lived and soon you should start feeling better and better. Until then ask for all the support you need and just try to take care of yourself. <3 Bean is right on with everything she said. Don't put undue pressure on yourself. And if it helps to post about it, post all day & we will send :hugs: right back.

My appointment went well this morning. She was able to do the sweep, so we shall see if that does anything. I certainly hope so, anything that unpleasant should come with a guarantee!  TMI, I've also definitely been losing my mucous plug today, starting just before my appointment. So that's an unexpected development. If neither of those things lead to anything then I'm going in for induction first thing Saturday morning.

I feel kind of guilty scheduling an elective induction at only a week overdue. But to be honest I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders knowing I'm not going to still be in this holding pattern at this time next week. I still hope to go into labor naturally before then, because I would really like to know what that's like. But I only really feel guilty because I know how many women would scold me to be patient and not force my baby to conform to my schedule. But this is the right decision for me. :thumbup:

I'd better check Facebook too. This two sites thing gets me all confused.


----------



## sharnw

Eeekk!! Tara it sounds like you are on your way :dance:

Maggz you are quiet?? 

I updated on Fb yesterday that I thought I was on early labour... My contractions stopped overall :(
But they have started again today, been going for 3 hours, light and ranging 10-15 minutes apart.. I hope I'm in early labour now lol. My plug has been coming out bit by bit and I am leaking light brown/pink liquid sorry tmi :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

I was looking for Maggz too. Hope she went into labor before her induction which was scheduled for today and all is well. 

Sharn I hope this is it for you! Sounds like your water has broken, have you been checked?


----------



## sharnw

Yay I forgot she was getting induced :)

I might get checked in a few hours to see if it was my waters :)

Hope you have good progress Tara :yipee:


----------



## Perplexed

Thank you ladies for your support :hugs: it really means a lot. 

I'm glad you were able to get your sweep Tara. It sounds like things are getting started for you. Good luck on your induction if you make it to then.

Amelie: I feel the psychological effects of the labor hit dh pretty hard, they did both times. The experience was probably more traumatic this time due to my panic. He tends to feel sick after stressful situations and sleeps a lot. 

Bean: I hope the feelings do fade. Maybe it's a good thing as I wouldn't be so broody so early after having him like I was with dd lol!

Sharnw: I hope your contractions get started again.

Hopeful that Maggz's labor already started before her induction!


----------



## maggz

Hey girls, sorry to keep you in suspense :haha: But no such luck as going into labor, just been busy doing homework and last minute things before going in tomorrow morning for the induction. It's as usual, some irregular contractions during the evening but nothing more. Would love to go into labor before getting induced! Got a call from the hospital telling me they wouldn't have room for me at 6am like planned so I'm supposed to call at 10am to see if they can fit me in at 11/12. Oh well, guess it just means more time in the morning for a nice breakfast or something while trying not to freak out hahaha

Tara I feel just like you about scheduling the elective induction, but DH's work really isn't giving us a choice by now. It's the right choice for us and we shouldn't have to feel bad :hugs: But I do hope your sweep worked :thumbup:

Perplexed I'm sorry so many things seem sucky right now. I hope your friends are still coming round and being happy for you?? Are you and DH okay? 
Like the others said, your DD will adjust soon to the new baby :hugs: 

Christina lol dancing yourself into labor wouldn't be the worst thing, right ;) 

sharnw hope it starts up for you again, these bodies of ours are just teasing us too much! 

what about Stripey??


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Happy due date to me!

Now to get it over with and settle into being overdue...

Good luck Maggz today!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks Maggz :) goodluck for tomorrow. A lovely breakfast before your induction is perfect :)

Happy Due date Amelie :D


----------



## stripeycat5

Nothing me for me either ladies I am afraid &#128542;. I am trying to forget that I am overdue tbh and just what will be will be! OH has had to go back to work today but he can start his paternity leave whenever I have the baby so not too bad. He is only on day shifts for the next three days now and is only a few miles away if anything does happen. Mw is coming tomorrow and will hopefully give me a sweep. I feel soooo much pressure down below but nothing else it is v.frustrating. 

Maggz - good luck for your induction fingers crossed it all goes well for you and you get to meet your little man soon so exciting!

Amelie - happy due date - you are awesome to be so relaxed - it must be lovely for you to have got this far without complications. You are probably the only one who doesn't mind goig overdue too much!

Sharnw - hope things get started properly for you soon x

Christina - having a boogie around the kitchen obviously does the job I will give it a go later!

Plan to spend most of this morning in my pjs and I am not going anywhere! Luckily DS likes mornings in his pjs as much as I do! He is refusing to eat his cereal deciding to drink all the milk instead but hey


----------



## Scottish

Good luck maggz I hope the induction goes well!!!

Happy due date Amelie xxxxx

Good luck and labour vibes to all still waiting :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, congratulations on all of you who have had your babies and good luck to those who are waiting.

I lost track of this thread ages ago as it seems most of you ladies live in a different time zone to me and I found I couldn't keep up. I just wanted to update you all that I had my little girl last night, she was born 2 minutes past her due date and I had her at home. She's a little chunk at 8lb 4oz compared to DS who was only 6lb 14oz. I managed on gas and air and had a 5 hour labour from my waters breaking. No tears and she's just perfect.


----------



## Christina86

Grrr. 3:30-1am of irregular contractions!! Then some between 3-4am. I'm exhausted bc I barely slept last night. 
Not cool. Just not cool. And I forgot to set my alarm for class. I have to be there in 45 min but still have to get done.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats buttons! That's a super quick labour xxxx :)

Christina sorry you had a rough night :( hope you class doesn't drag to long x


----------



## Christina86

Oh sadly it will. The only thing she has planned for the last few classes is to sit there - for a 2hr class- and read the NASW (social work) Code of Ethics. ugh!!!


----------



## LuckyMama13

Congrats Perplexed! And I am sorry you're having a rough time right now! I am not looking forward to BF at all because those first couple of weeks are so difficult in managing the pain. 

I am overdue and miserable. LO is constantly kicking at my ribs and I already have Costochondritis in my normal life without having a pregnancy added on that. So the pain is quite unbearable at the moment. I see my doctor tomorrow and she already said that if I didn't go into labor before then that she would be scheduling me to have a stress test and another scan. She couldn't reach my cervix last week in order to do a sweep and mentioned a tilted cervix to me. I was hoping for just ONE pregnancy that happened naturally. I've always missed out on the water breaking and normal contractions. I have always been induced multiple times to get labor and contractions started on my stubborn babies. My kids come home from school each day and then sigh and say "when is Adam getting here???" I told them he is just as stubborn as they were! 

Hope you ladies are feeling well and healthy. To anyone else that is also overdue, I pray that you go into natural labor and it be quick lol. Ugh...so fed up!


----------



## maggz

Congrats button!!! :flower: sounds like you're made for labor and delivery ;) 

Stripey sorry nothing's happening but I guess that's how it goes. I like your cereal attitude.. Haha :) 

Lucky haha your kiddos are getting more impatient than you! Hope something happens soon before you need intervention

Amelie happy due date! That's crazy that this pregnancy is going longer than the others. Will they let you go 42 weeks??

Two hours till I call and see if they have room for me! Kinda feeling those butterflies now...!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Maggz I thought yesterday was Wednesday! :haha: Good luck today!! I'm so excited for you! I hope they get you in at a good time. I agree, you absolutely made the right choice for your family. :flower:

Amelie I'm so happy for you to have made it all the way to your due date with such an incredibly healthy pregnancy. You are awesome. I really hope you get a natural labor this time!

Stripey your pj morning sounds wonderful! I miss those days before DD was in school. We will have some this summer though, I feel so lucky to not be working for now. I hope your pressure is leading to something too! 

Lucky I feel your pain. I had no idea being overdue could be so infuriating but it's really difficult!

So much pressure today! Even though it feels hideous I hope it's a good sign. I am worried about back labor, my tailbone is already so sore! But if I have to have an epidural again, that's okay. If I do get induced and I get pitocin, I will likely want one anyway. I had a nap once I got the epi with DD.  Also I heard that having the epi already in place means they can get you into a c-section quicker without resorting to general anesthesia. So that would be good.

I'm glad I don't have to worry about all this stuff for more than a few more days. I'm scared but I'm definitely ready to get to the next phase. :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Button congrats and thanks for checking in! So happy to hear you had such a good birth!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congrats Button!

I'm not very hopeful of much happening whilst baby isn't even at the brim of my pelvis - though babies don't need to be engaged do they when subsequent baby? They just can't help me out with a sweep.

Maggz - standard induction here is +10 days up to 14 days post 40 weeks. As long as I am well and baby moving well they will let me go that long :flower:

It does feel different I think because it broke my heart seeing my other girls not being ready for the world quite yet, and putting them through things like constant blood sugar testing - I haven't ever moved beyond the guilt - which is stupid, the GD is in no way may fault. 

The thought of going over this time sort of feels like I've earnt it and I feel sort of lucky??? 

I am aware I am very lucky I'm very comfortable, mobile and trust me time goes fast when you have older kids to get to school and clubs. So I'm not bored at all.


----------



## Christina86

Grr. I got an appt at 1pm. Sit on my butt all day and my BP still spikes. I can't even go a full week! Headache and felt like I was going to puke. First time was 153/94. Went back an hour later - still sitting the whole time in between minus walking to and from car- and it was 161/86. I give up!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

You need to let them know about those readings Christina, I'd have thought they wouldn't be happy to let you go on like that :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

Yep. It's a fit in appt today. They were booked solid. It's also a different ob Since mine is on vacation. I Don't know what he will do but it seems like my BP spikes like this and nobody can figure out why bc my labs all come back normal.

Last Friday my BP was 136/80 which was high but not as crazy as it had been.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Button!! :flower:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations button! Glad she arrived safely!


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations Button! 

Christina - hope all goes well for you x

Still nothing for me today fingers crossed for my sweep tomorrow &#128522;


----------



## TaraCathryn

After spending another day having tons of pressure and contractions I have to pause and breathe through and still not being in labor, I feel even more glad I made the appointment for Saturday. Guilty, but glad. :shrug:

Amelie I want to hug you for being so positive. You have definitely earned this. I love that you still feel really good. That is so great.

Christina, let us know what they say about your BP. 

Stripey how many hours until your appt? With # of hours I can look at the time stamp to know when it will be in my local time. :haha: Yep I am now looking forward to other women getting their checks & sweeps. Anything to pass the time, I have read two books since Monday! 

DH bought me a pedicure today. (I decided it was also a gift from baby to say sorry he's late. ;) ) I got a shimmery turquoise shellac, should last almost a month. :thumbup: My DH is wonderful. I am really lucky! :cloud9:


----------



## Christina86

My BP didn't really come down at the appt. He got some lab work and said I should get a call. Depending on what it says he may call me in for an induction tonight. I've been put on bed rest. If all is ok with labs then I'll go to my appt Friday morning. He plans to schedule an induction for Monday - 1 day overdue at the appt on Friday. That is assuming I don't go beforehand. He did a check today and I am 1cm dialated. It felt like he was digging in there. Really uncomfortable! He felt for baby's head which he could feel. I'm now very very crampy and getting contractions but nothing regular. I am also randomly spotting light brown since the appt. it was pinkish right after. so another night of being miserable and uncomfortable.


----------



## maggz

This getting induced business is pretty boring... Been here for 5 1/2 hours now and contractions are still at a medium. I guess I should take my eye off the clock!


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat: hope your sweep goes well tomorrow!

Christina: sorry about your bp :hugs: at least you have an end date coming up, hoping your labs come up good.

Maggz: woohoo good luck!! With what are they inducing you? Tablet?


----------



## Peachypoo

Just to let you ladies know I was blessed with a baby boy 5am 21st April. It happened super fast, I want from nothing to super fast labour. Started at around 2.30am random pains, super fast pains within minutes, arrived at hospital at 4am, was told I'm 5cm (was gutted) and within 30 mins I was ready to push. 

Ended up with temp both me and baby and have been put on antibiotics, and will remain in hospital.. Doing further checks for infections etc.


----------



## Peachypoo

Congrats perplexed.... Hours later I gave birth... Xxx 

I nearly gave up at pushing part.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats peachypoo! I hope everything is OK with both of you! 

Maggz I hope things pick up soon! 

I had a rough night! I was already pretty tired because I haven't been able to have a nap during the day recently. I tried to go to bed at around 9 and then Logan started suffering with winds and was just inconsolable. Eventually just after 11 he went to sleep. I went to sleep with him on my chest and he started waking at 2:30. He was lying across my chest with his head down one side and feet down the other! I fed him and at 3:30 I put him down next to me to sleep and just got comfortable and dd woke up. I got up and settled her and got back into bed. Just got comfortable again and she woke up again. It was just after 4 and I was worried about Logan alone in my bed so I just let her come back with me. Logan woke at 5:30 to eat, sleep at 6. Woke at 7, sleep at 7:30. I'm finished!


----------



## Christina86

Sooooo unbelievably crampy =[. Each time I have a contraction I seem to spot a little more. Well it's almost if I'm leaking brownish stuff. I don't know if that's normal or not though. If I still am tomorrow I'll call and ask. Contractions are now spaced even further 20-30 min apart. But still strong when they hit. Baby is having a field day in there and is sticking his or her butt up as far as possible lol.


----------



## Perplexed

Peachypoo: congrats! Hope you and your baby are doing better soon :flower:

Bean: Thats so exhausting :hugs: I hope you manage to get some rest soon.

Christina: did your dr give you a sweep? Sometimes you can spot after a cervical check or due to a sweep, but it could also be dilation. Hopefully you're going into labor and don't have to worry about being induced.


----------



## stripeycat5

Tara my sweep is at 11ish UK time so in about 4 hours. 

Peachypoo - congratulations on your little boy! DS and I both had a temp when I had him and they kept us in for extra tests etc hope everything goes ok for you.

Christina - that sounds like something is happening. Hope the contractions get closer together for you.

Maggz - hopefully by the time you read this you will have had your little man oooo exciting!

Bean - that sucks about not getting enough sleep hopefully things will settle down for you soon and he will start going for longer in between feeds. How is OH helping?

I'm feeling like today is going to be a good day. It's the first time the midwife has looked to see if I am dilated at all fingers crossed I am at least a little bit and she can get things started I am ready for this baby to come out now!x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck stripey with the sweep!

I hope things pick up soon Maggz, it isn't always a quick process being induced. I remember being sure I'd have my daughter the next day when I was induced the first time - I was actually induced on 30th November and she was born midday on 2nd December :flower:

Christina, I hope your blood results have come back by now :hugs:

I am supposed to be having a sweep tomorrow. Not sure it will be possible. I can't get this baby to get her head down near where it needs to be at all. It really isn't something I can affect by the way I sleep or sitting - she has plenty of space from what I can feel, why would she want to lock her head in my pelvis!?!


----------



## Perplexed

Stripeycat: I hope the sweep helps things along for you!

Amelie: ds was popping in and out of my pelvis until a few days before delivery honestly...it was a surprise because dd was somewhat engaged for weeks. I hope that it's possible for you to have a sweep! 

I've decided to take things one day and one night at a time. I'm not breastfeeding but my mom got me a breastpump and I'll use it when I can. I tried a bit last night but it kept waking ds up :( he isn't drinking much formula anyway seems to be a snacker just like dd. but at least she had wet diapers...his seem dry most of the time. We have to go back in to the hospital today anyway as he didn't pee the first 24 hrs and was too sleepy to breastfeed despite being offered a lot.


----------



## Christina86

Perplexed- if he did he said nothing about it. I just assumed he was checking for dilation but he was kind of digging afterwards. Mentioned baby being head down. 

Sadly the contractions stopped pretty soon after I went to bed. =[ I woke up about 45 minutes ago with a headache. I drank some water, used the bathroom and now I'm just laying here. It's only 3am. I hope I can fall back to sleep. I also kind of do hope contractions start back up again.


----------



## Scottish

Congrats peachypoo!

Maggz I hope baby has made an appearance by now xxxx hope it gone well

Good luck stripey at sweep xxx

Bean hope you get a nap in 

We are doing good here. Tricky bf a newborn while handling a toddler but we seem to be managing somehow! To scared to venture out alone with them still !!! Have to get ready to go to registration office and register Ali just now but luckily I am picking up oh to help. Tomorrow have to take Ali for hearing test at hospital. I still just wanna coup up at home though lol no confidence yet which is strange.


----------



## stripeycat5

Sweep done am 2-3cm and she said it looks all very favourable so we shall see! Am booked in for an induction at 09.30am on Sunday if not but she said it won't take much to get me going which is good. Come on baby!x 

Scottish - I must admit bf and having a toddler is worrying me a little bit! I think I am going to have to rely on my phone to keep DS amused whilst I am feeding the bubba!

Christina you must be so frustrated! I have only had one episode of contractions that stopped so having it multiple times must be so annoying. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Christina86

I really am. Now with all the added stuff from yesterday it makes it worse. I've had a few contractions this morning already that woke me up but nothing substantial. Here's to continued hope that something picks up. 

I am going to wait about an hour or so after my obs office opens to call because I still haven't heard about lab work. 
At least my next appt is tomorrow at 8:30 so not far away.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Here I am...still pregnant. Will it ever end? LOL. I have the most stubborn children! They want to be forcibly evicted each time. I have a doctor's appointment in a few hours...


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Still here. Still pregnant!

Going to have a long walk tomorrow before this potential sweep appointment. I think it'll be luck more than anything if it can be performed.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Back from my appointment. I am 100% effaced, head is engaged, and 2 cm dilated. She did a stretch and sweep which was a bit uncomfortable. I have an induction set for Saturday if things do not progress on their own. Since arriving home I have irregular contractions, some loss of the mucus plug, and suuuuuuuuper uncomfortable. Hoping I can go into labor naturally before any induction!


----------



## Christina86

Grrr. I'm sick of these irregular contractions. Every time I get one I hope that they just continue back to back lol. Appt. tomorrow at 8:30am. I'm going to try and see if the OB will induce tomorrow. I really don't see the point of waiting anymore. I'm due Sunday. My BP is still giving me issues (despite lab work coming back completely normal). I am miserable. He said he would set one up for Monday but that just involves me sitting around tomorrow and the weekend since I am on bed rest. :shrug:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Christina I understand your frustration 100%. I continuously think maybe this is labor starting, it's so exhausting. Let us know what your doctor says.

Amelie I'm curious to hear about your appointment and what your body is doing. I think it's very normal for subsequent babies to not engage until active labor, but she may still be able to do the sweep. :shrug:

Maggz I know I'm super late on this but I hope everything is going / went very well for you and I can't wait to hear from you! :flower:

Lucky your induction is scheduled for the same day as mine. I really hope we both go naturally before then!

Stripey I hope the sweep does it for you! It's a great sign that you're favorable, no matter what that should make things easier! 

I woke up this morning (at 4 a.m. no less) super depressed at the thought of not going into labor on my own and never getting to experience that. But when I thought about canceling my induction my heart started pounding and I started crying. :haha: Stupid hormones! :haha: Anyway, today I had acupuncture done and another induction massage, just hoping something will give him the little push he apparently needs.  If nothing else, at least I feel a lot more relaxed! :thumbup:

It's pretty scary. Tomorrow will definitely be our last day as a family of three. I'm ready, but... You're never really ready, are you?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The mw will do the sweep if the head is at the 'brim' - last time it was totally free and against my hip bone!

I had about an hour of strong contractions 10mins apart last night as drifting asleep but I don't appear to have popped out a baby in the night :rofl:


----------



## LuckyMama13

Agggggggh back labor sucks! Despite the colder weather, I was walking laps around the house last night lol. The neighbors probably think I am a fruitcake with my bright pink robe over my PJ's but I wasn't about to change! 

Christina- I feel your pain! It is exhausting when you have the contractions and then poof- gone! I was having them strong last night every 3 minutes and the length was also increasing. Then about 2 hours later- they slowed down. Frustrating!!!

TaraCathryn- I know exactly how you feel. I really wanted to avoid an induction at all costs...I was so sure that with it being my 3rd, he would want to pop right out into this world. Doesn't seem to be the case unfortunately! Praying that we can both go into spontaneous labor today and avoid the inductions tomorrow! 

Stripey- Good luck with the sweep! It was very uncomfortable for me!

Amelie- Good luck with the upcoming sweep! Is it scheduled for today?


----------



## Christina86

Let's see what happens today. I have an appt in 2hrs. I slept horribly last night. At this point my night and days are mixed up. Haha


----------



## stripeycat5

Well not much has come of my sweep so far ladies. Dtd last night as per midwifes instructions and felt a little uncomfortable afterward but nothing much. The midwife did say from her experience ladies tend to go into labour 36-48 hours after the sweep if it does happen. I have started to lose some plug I think it is thick yellowy cm with globs in (sorry tmi!!). I have also been having some cramping and heaviness but nothing really more than what I have already had. I have done a big shop this morning, dropped DS off at nursery, mopped all the floors and got down on my hands and knees to scrub the tricky bits! I really don't want to get induced but think I am resigned to it now.

Tara - I know how you feel about the induction - because I went into labour 12 hours after my sweep at 40+1 it already feels like I have failed somehow this time.

Christina - I really hope something happens for you soon it has gone on sooo long for you x

Amelie - good luck with your sweep and hope her head is a bit more engaged so they can do it for you x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Appt is in an hour and a half - I think it is 50/50 if it'll be possible. When I walk her head drops but I have to drive there and the car does no favours.

May do some squats in the bathroom before going into the actual appointment!


----------



## Beanonorder

I keep wanting to comment but not sure what to say! I feel so bad for those of you hoping to avoid induction and also getting contractions and having them slow down! Very frustrating! Good luck to you all. Your babies will be here before you know it! 

I'm having a down day today. Dd has a stuffy nose so sleeping badly plus waking to feed Logan between that has left me with very little sleep. Dh has let me down so much and I'm really stressed about what it's going to be like when my parents leave. I feel so guilty about constantly putting Logan ahead of dd. And I've also hit the 'my body sucks' phase. :(


----------



## TaraCathryn

Bean I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Do you have any other support once your parents leave? I am so disappointed that your DH has let you down so badly. :hugs: It will be hard, but you will make it through day by day. We have all seen how strong and capable you are. Also, your body is awesome. I know how hard that is to remember right now, but you will. :hugs:

Good luck today, everyone! I have kept DD home from school to spend the day with her, so we're having breakfast before heading to the botanic gardens. Making the most of out last day before baby comes and turns our lives upside down! <3


----------



## AmeliePoulain

No sweep for me - baby still free (when I lay down anyway)

So back to see the mw and then a hospital appt on Wednesday. 

Tara - I hope you have a lovely last day or so as 3 :flower:


----------



## Christina86

After just under 3hrs in the hospital I did get sent home. My BP was "normal" (my normal anyway). I am on bed rest w/ bathroom privileges only.... though I will shower at some point even though the paper doesn't say that LOL:haha: 

I go back in Sunday at 10pm. I'll be admitted and they will start the drip by midnight.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Glad you have a plan Christina.

My MW has just called. They have pencilled me in a slot on delivery suite next Wednesday (41 weeks) for an induction - but it is more a review with a consultant of how long it is OK for me to continue for.

With my GD I am in a bit of an odd grey area and I was only signed off to go to 41 weeks. 

The mw thinks they may perform a sweep on delivery and send me away if all is well, they may also do a quick scan to check placenta and fluid etc.

So if I get that far it'll be a 'maybe I'm being induced, maybe I'm not' sort of situation. I'm fine with that - if I am going into weeks 41-42 though I need to be reassured baby is safe. 

We have a 3 day weekend here at the start of May so if I am induced the week after it may be delayed due to staffing levels at the hospital etc so I need to be confident the consultant understands my situation.


----------



## Christina86

I'm excited and nervous. I've been sitting here all afternoon telling myself it'll be ok and I got this. Lol. 

I kind of can't believe its actually happening. 

My parents are leaving tomorrow and will be here by Sunday. Which is awesome bc they will be around for the dog and my husband can stay with me and not worry about running home to let her out. It makes me a bit calmer.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Are there only like 4 of us left? Wow, April is almost over already. 

Christina I'm glad your parents are coming to help. I hope you're able to keep your nerves together until then! Good luck!

Amelie that is an odd situation! I hope the consultants are pleased & comfortable with how healthy you and your baby are and you get the chance to go naturally! I can't imagine that they won't be happy with you both, but either way I love your positive attitude and how you have handled everything all this time. :flower:

I'm freaking terrified about being induced in the morning. I know I don't have to go through with it but I still can't imagine waiting even longer, I'm so stressed and frazzled and overdone. Ahhh! I'm glad I had the day with my daughter today. I might end up posting like seven more times tonight, it helps me a bit just to talk about how nervous I am. I should be getting a good night's sleep but it seems unlikely... :shrug:


----------



## TaraCathryn

And suddenly I find myself wondering whether my water has broken. Have had several little gushes. Have emptied my bladder and still, a couple of small gushes. Pink fluid, just like when my water broke with DD. Would actually be very pleased, but that's part of why I'm hesitant to jump to conclusions. Could be wishful thinking. Just waiting around to see what else happens... And here we were just going to bed... :wacko:

EDIT: Yep, 99% sure it's my water. Waiting for my mom to come watch DD so we can head down to L&D. :rofl:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck Tara!


----------



## captainj1

Good luck Tara! I'm still here too, went for a sweep this week but they couldn't do it as cervix closed and baby still free and very active. They will try again on Thursday but if it's still closed it will be a csection for me next weekend, rather than vbac as they don't recommend going more than a week over or inducing with the gel from scratch. I'm relaxed either way, just want what is safest for us both.

Good luck to those waiting and congrats to those who have their babes in arms! X


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Captain - I feel a bit less weird now as I'm not the only woman in the world unable to have a sweep :rofl:

I had them with my 2nd baby but I suspect this one is smaller (and naughtier)


----------



## captainj1

AmeliePoulain said:


> Captain - I feel a bit less weird now as I'm not the only woman in the world unable to have a sweep :rofl:
> 
> I had them with my 2nd baby but I suspect this one is smaller (and naughtier)

Haha yes I know what you mean, my consultant wrote 'unfavourable' on my notes and I felt like a failure!!!

I have been measuring behind for the last 6 weeks or so and am smaller/have put on less weight than I did with DS and he was only 6lb 13oz so I suspect this baby is smaller too. Docs don't seem too concerned though.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Have been admitted and am now attempting to take a nap. Once they get some good monitoring on LO's heart rate (he hides from the monitor, little troublemaker) I will get off the monitors and walk around. I am so so happy this happened even though we are so tired. :) :dance: Have a very positive feeling. :)


----------



## TaraCathryn

Captain your post made me lol by the way. "Unfavourable." :haha: I would take that personally! :haha: Sorry neither of you got a sweep. Honestly I'm now convinced nothing actually helps!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My eldest was 6lb 7oz (but really bloated on IV fluids) so more like 6lb. My second was 7lb 7oz.

I am soooooo short, how they can't be forced into my pelvis is a miricle. 

I'm trying to stay away from the failure feelings right now. And also trying to summon up the mental strength that me and dh may be offered an induction on Wednesday and to be abe to walk away from that if baby is safe and well. 

Personally I think when they check me I'll be barely dilated and with a baby that is really high up! With DD2 they were all "you've had a baby before, of course you'll be dilated' - and I really wasn't :rofl:


----------



## stripeycat5

Ooo yay Tara! How exciting! I'm still holding out hope that I will start before tomorrow morning fingers crossed!

Amelie - if your baby is happy there is no harm in letting them cook for a bit longer if that's what you want - it's lovely that you have been able to go this far without loads of intervention &#128522;

Captain - I was "favourable" for a sweep and still nothing has happened so don't be too disheartened - like Tara says I'm not convinced anything actually works unless you are already good to go.

I did the spinning babies inversion yesterday (basically kneeling on the couch and then resting my lower arms and elbows on the floor letting gravity move the baby as far forward onto my cervix as possible). Felt a bit achy afterwards but nothing really. I feel a bit wierd today think it because this time tomorrow I should be started off which is frightening! Have still had a lot of yellowy cm but no blood or anything. Will try and get on the ball as much as possible today and rope DH in for some bedroom action tonight and see what happens. I think I have resigned myself to having he induction now - as long as I can have a reasonably active labour and not be strapped to the bed I don't mind too much and at least I can sort out childcare in advance for DS. Let's see what today brings!


----------



## Scottish

Good luck Tara hope it goes well!

Also sending all you ladies still waiting good labour vibes and I wish you all a speedy trouble free labour xxxx


----------



## maggz

Hey guys! 
Haven't been able to catch up at all but I see Tara went into labor! Good luck!!! 

I was induced Wednesday morning and had a baby boy via c section on Friday morning, so he is officially 1 day old right now! He's perfect and I am recovering. The birthing process was long and hard, I am completely drained still and running on naps in between breastfeeding :haha: Anyways, just wanted to give you a heads up and show you a picture :) 

Hope everyone is doing well girls :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Eidson23

Oh maggz he is so beautiful!!! Congrats!! He has AMAZING complexion! Such a gorgeous guy :hugs:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Maggz, I hope you are doing ok after the section :hugs:

Not a huge amount to report here, I have bad lower backache and have lost a massive glob of plug, a first for me ever really, only hapenned after a sweep before with DD2. No regular contractions or anything and baby still feels high.


----------



## Scottish

As I said on fb maggz he's gorgeous! Well done

Amelie I do hope that is good signs of a spontaneous labour for you. Good luck xxx


----------



## Christina86

All is quiet here also. I had some on and off contractions this morning but they stopped- go figure lol. Some cramping. I took 2 naps, watched some tv, had some breakfast. I just took a warm shower and now debating on a snack. Just trying to get through until 10pm tomorrow. I don't know what's worse... Waiting and not knowing a time and day or waiting for that time and day to arrive!! Ack! I'm hoping I'll still go naturally before I'm induced Monday morning. But doubtful. 

Tomorrow is my official due date!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think I've made the decision to call the midwife on Monday and cancel any pencilled in induction and request monitoring instead.

I'm happy to go to 42 weeks. This is my last chance to experience a natural labour and I will kick myself if I give up on the possibility too easily.


----------



## Christina86

I'm getting some intense contractions. Still random. I just used the bathroom so I know it's not bc my bladder is full. I've only had one sip of water after.


----------



## Scottish

Amelie I hope they will support you in your decision and that you get the birth you wish for xxx

Good luck Christina fingers crossed things are beginning for you x


----------



## Christina86

It might be. The contractions are still quite far apart. But I am also very crampy ad I'm pretty sure im loosing bits of my plug-- at least it looks to be that way. I've been spotting brownish since the first sweep and still am today because the dr did a sweep yesterday as well. But globs of something make me think it's plug. Who knows. I'm just going to keep an eye on everything and hope things pick up. If they don't at least I know that I go in tomorrow night and will be induced.


----------



## stripeycat5

Well I am in hospital about to be induced with a pessary to begin with. They check you every four hours yawn so could be here a long time! I started with period type cramps last night and they went on through the night accompanied by back pain. I went to the mlu this morning to see if I had started labour at all and they said not &#128542;. I was so convinced something had started grrrr. They are going to put me on the monitor for 30 mins before they start anything and if by some miracle I am more dilated than I was at 2cm this am they may be able to break my waters. Oh and I am in exactly the same bed as I was when I had DS nearly two years ago which is bringing back memories!x


----------



## Christina86

Good luck!! I do hope it goes quick for you. 

I'll be heading to the hospital today but not until 10pm. Well unless something happens before that of course. which I'm quite doubtful that will happen at this point. No due date baby for me. 
40 weeks today though! And we can't wait to find out if our yellow bump is going to turn blue or pink! So exciting!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Good luck stripey and christina! I hope your inductions go well and your precious bundles arrive soon and safely! 
Christina so excited to find out whether you are blue or pink. My vote is still pink!!!

I have two sick children... Of course it means I'm getting almost no sleep.


----------



## Scottish

Hope it is going well stripey and baby almost here!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie I so hope you get the birth you are hoping for! You deserve it and I know how you feel about not wanting to miss out on that.

Stripey & Christina, good luck! Can't wait to see your updates!

Maggz he is gorgeous!! So glad he is healthy & you are recovering. :hugs:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Meet Emerson Jack, born yesterday, April 25th, at 4:14 p.m. after 18 hours of labor. My water broke a at 10 p.m., we got to the hospital around midnight and were admitted right away. I rested and labored on my own with minimal supervision until my contractions got too intense. Was having horrible back labor so I asked for an epidural around 6 a.m. After I got the epi my contractions slowed a bit and they suggested breaking my water again and then Pitocin. I agreed to breaking my water and an internal contraction monitor but asked to hold off on the Pitocin. They offered pit twice more over the next few hours because my contractions were strong & regular but just not as frequent as they wanted (5 minutes apart instead of 3), but I kept asking to wait because I really didn't want it. Luckily my contractions got closer together and I continued to dilate. My epidural wasn't totally effective so I really struggled through, having to stop and breathe and crying through some of them. I ended up pushing for an hour and 45 minutes--7 times as long as I pushed with my daughter. After no sleep and the pain of my contractions (my tailbone especially) I really didn't think I could do it. There was nothing more frustrating than feeling him move back up between contractions. But I made it through finally and gave birth to a healthy baby boy. 8 lbs. 9 oz and 21 inches. He's nursing and is just beautiful. :cloud9: I am so proud of my body, my husband was amazing, and I'm incredibly grateful and lucky to have not had to be induced. 

I am also the most exhausted I've ever been! But I'll check back in soon.


----------



## Eidson23

Congrats Tara! He's amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Tara! He is beautiful, well done, it sounds like an epic labour!


----------



## Scottish

Congrats Tara! Hope you manage to get some well deserved rest and recover quickly! He's gorgeous xxxx


----------



## captainj1

Congrats Tara! And well done, sounds like great work &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations Tara! You did great!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I hope Christina is getting on OK.

I am well, went to bed early last night and between 10pm and 1am I was having painful but crazy contractions. At points they were constant and then they would space out and be short, they were pretty intense though.

I had to get up for a while and they calmed and i managed to go back to bed and sleep.

Nothing major today but losing more plug and tmi I have had to go to the toilet 4 x this morning. 

I am trying to get hold of the midwife to change any scheduled induction until I am +10. Which is Saturday. I just want that bit of extra time and I think it is a good compromise. I feel well, baby moving well and albiet slowly I think my body is getting ready.

I am so excited to meet my little girl now - not impatient though which is odd, I just want to see her face and to feel complete :flower:


----------



## counting

For those who are not on fb wanted to let you know baby Reed has been admitted to hospital with suspected sepsis. Please send positive vibes his way.


----------



## Beanonorder

Oh no counting! I haven't been on fb so I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending your and your family lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## stripeycat5

Isabelle Rosa was born at 17:59 today. She was 9lbs 1oz a whole pound and a bit bigger than her brother! I was induced but managed to give birth using gas and air so no water but got the natural birth I wanted. We are over the moon so happy my bump turned pink! &#128522;


----------



## Christina86

Our yellow bump turned pink today. Louise Marie was born 4/27/15 at 2:05pm. She weighed in at 7lbs 9.8oz (they rounded to 7-10 apparently) and was 20inches long. She has taken to bf like a champ. 

It was not an easy labor or delivery but we are doing just fine! =] I'll post more when I can. Including a picture. I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Stripey and Christina!

Just me left to go now...


----------



## captainj1

And me! Congrats Christina and Stripey! You've made me even more excited to know what colour my yellow bump will be! 

Nothing doing here...
X


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I'm glad there are 2 of us left Captain!

Happy due date :flower:


----------



## captainj1

Thanks hon - any signs for you? Absolutely diddly squat here. No loss of plug, no leaky boobies, no urgent need to pee, zip. I almost wish I could fast forward to Thursday, go through another inevitable failed sweep and get my section booked in for the weekend. Was never desperate for a vbac anyway so que sera sera...!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I've been losing plug since the weekend, had a bout of contractions the night before last and intense backache at points.

Nothing very sure fire though!


----------



## Scottish

Aww good luck you two !! I am waiting for news from yous xxxx hope it all goes well


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Baby was engaged today so she attempted a sweep - amazingly - my cervix that has let 2 babies out previously is completely closed on the inside and only 1cm on the outside :rofl:

It is mid positioned though and very very soft.

Off to the hospital tomorrow for a plan to be drawn up on how long we proceed for and how (if needs be) they will induce me, as I'm allergic to gel/propess.


----------



## Scottish

Amelie fingers crossed the sweep has irritated the cervix enough for it to start getting ready. When I had my 2nd son I got a sweep the day before induction and I was like you closed up like fort knock lol but by next day my cervix had come forward and I was 1-2cm dilated so hopefully it works for you xxx


----------



## captainj1

I hope the rummage/sweep attempt has some effect Amelie!

Afm, I had a message from the midwife, which was actually left yesterday, asking me to see the consultant for an urgent appointment this morning (I only got the message this afternoon) because they have found a bug in my urine sample from last week. And that I shouldn't be 'alarmed' but they do want me to go in urgently to see the consultant. So I called the midwife hotline back and explained I had only just got the message and hence missed the appointment, and they said they would find out what was going on and call me back...and they haven't. So now I'm panicking that I have a kidney infection and that is why I've been measuring behind for the last few weeks. I am at the point where I just want to go for a section RIGHT NOW. I've been through so much for this pregnancy and if anything goes wrong know I would never forgive myself &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

That is awful they havent tried to get hold of you by other means.

I am sure all is fine though, you maybe just need some antibiotics. How do you feel in yourself? I've had a kidney infection and lots of UTIs in pregnancy and normally I have been hot, very fatigued, nauseous, incredible pain when passing urine etc 

:hugs:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Captain I hope everything is okay! It's surprising they didn't try harder to contact you. Let us know what they say!

Amelie do you think they'll let you go into May before she's born? I find it pretty awesome that you expected to have to be induced early and instead you may be the very last one of us to go! I hope you're still relatively comfortable and feeling good! 

Congrats Stripey & Christina congrats on your little girls! Hope you are taking good care of yourselves! 

In spite of how exhausted I am, having stitches to take care of, sore nipples, my DD acting up a bit, all the various pains and discomforts... I love having my baby here. The second time is a million times better than the first. :flower:


----------



## captainj1

My GP called me half an hour ago (my surgery is great and they had also had the urine results) - he said it was streptococcus that they had found in the sample and it can cause issues at delivery if untreated; the options were to retest (could be contamination in the first sample) or to prescribe penicillin and hope that it kicks in before I give birth.
We've gone for the latter based on time being short; he wrote and dispensed a prescription for me which I've just picked up and started on. 

I've not had any symptoms of infection but he said pregnancy can mask them. Anyway I'm not sure what the complications could be and whether a vaginal v section delivery would make any difference? Might ask Dr Google...&#128521;


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm sorry captain! That must be so stressful. I hope that they get back to you asap and that it really is nothing to be a alarmed about.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Bean Logan is almost a month old already! Wow the time flies! How are you doing?


----------



## Beanonorder

We all posted at the same time! 
Captain I'm glad they got back to you. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and clear everything up. 

Tara I'm do glad to hear you're in a good place! What do you think about having a boy this time round? I must admit that Logan is so similar to dd in both looks and demeanor that I only really notice a difference is when I'm changing his nappy and I have to remember to move bits to clean him up properly! Thankfully he doesn't have the tendency to pee everywhere when his nappy comes off!

Overall I'm doing well but the fact are not great with dh. I'm not sure what's going to happen but for now I'm focusing on my kids and enjoying my last week with my parents.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am going into hospital tomorrow to see what they suggest, if they sign it off I am happy to wait - I just want some monitoring and another few attempts at a sweep if possible.

I don't think the sweep did much except make me crampy - no blood or plug. How can my cervix be THAT shut - it rejected my IUD, yet remains welded shut for baby!?


----------



## stripeycat5

Good luck Captain and Amelie not long for you both now either way &#9786;&#65039;

Bean - I can't believe Logan is a month old already! I'm sorry that DH is being so crap I hope he steps up soon.

Tara - I hear you on the sore nipples and it's only been 24 hours!! I will persevere though. Stitches aren't too bad thank goodness but she cut me at my previous episiotomy site and not as bad as last time. My uterus contractions are very noticeable this time though. Might need some ibuprofen to take the edge off a bit.

DS met Izzy today and he was pretty chilled out about it. Sort of looked at her said baby and then toddled off lol! He has acted up a little bit since we came home but nothing desperate. Fingers crossed we get some sleep tonight - hospital was good as I felt comfortable there (I could have come home pretty much straight away) - but as soon as you and your baby go to sleep someone else's starts up lol!! It's lovely being home and I still can't believe I got a little pink bundle so in love &#128525;


----------



## LuckyMama13

HAD LITTLE ADAM! Adam came into the world April 25th at 3:40 AM weighing 8lbs 2oz. I was having irregular contractions which quickly turned into every 2 minutes. Arrived at the hospital and was in the labor room by 11 pm. The monitor wasn't picking up my contractions and she wanted to send me home. I told her fix your damn monitor because you won't be sending me anywhere! She rebooted it and sure enough, massive contractions every 2 minutes and then my water suddenly broke. Within 10 minutes I had an epidural and after TWO PUSHES, Adam was born. He is beautiful, mild tempered baby. My older kids are ecstatic and love him to pieces. Good luck to you other ladies!!! Finging a routine is hard with my older two but we are making it work!


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations luckymama x


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations luckymama! So glad he's safe and sound! 
Now we just waiting on captain and amelie!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Congrats, Lucky!

Bean, Emerson looks very much like my daughter too! But his temperment is very different so far, which is a good thing. ;) I fell in love with him almost immediately and I'm with you, the only weird thing about him being a boy is maneuvering around all these funny bits during diaper changes. :haha:

With the exception of Saturday night and part of Monday, all he has done is nurse nonstop. My poor nipples! That is the second worst thing so far. Worst has been trying to get my bowels moving again--sorry for tmi but ouch!! I had my placenta encapsulated--so weird but I had to try!--and I really credit that for how relatively emotionally stable I'm feeling!

I'm going to keep checking in on you, Amelie & Captain! So excited for you both to join us on the other side! ;)


----------



## captainj1

Congrats luckymama! X 

No news here - seeing the consultant in the morning to discuss the strep and then have the next sweep attempt in the afternoon. Baby still moving around like crazy so I think still not engaged. Ho hum. Hopefully Amelie is having more luck... Xxx.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hello!

Miss Penelope Daisy arrived yesterday after a stretch and sweep that broke my waters.

At 6.30pm I was 4cm dilated and her head hadn't dropped at all. At 6.55pm she was born!!!!!

7lb 1oz - not quite induced out but 'enticed' out maybe. 

No stitches for me and her blood sugars are fine x


----------



## captainj1

Hurray! Congrats Amelie. Lovely name too. 

I'm at the hospital waiting to see the consultant about this strep. My appointment was 65 minutes ago. Good old NHS...&#128584;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Maybe you are going to hold out to share a baby birthday with Duchess Kate?

Good luck with the appointment x


----------



## captainj1

Quick update from me - scheduled section booked for 7th May. That's the earliest they can do it given bank holiday. If I go into labour before then they will see how it's progressing before deciding whether I have an emergency section or try to deliver naturally. But as of today, cervix still closed, so couldn't do a sweep and the consultant didn't think labour was going to happen anytime soon. I wish the section date was sooner but they only do scheduled sections 3 days a week and are crazy busy around the bank holiday weekend so I just have to wait until a week today. At least I can try to enjoy our last weekend as a family of 3 and I only really have Tuesday to occupy myself as Wednesday will be taken up with pre-op tests at the hospital. I'm just a bit frustrated that I will be 3 weeks into my maternity leave by then and I'm only having 6 months (26 weeks) off and it seems such a waste... DS was the same, fashionably late...&#128584;


----------



## TaraCathryn

Amelie congratulations!! :dance: I can't wait to hear a bit more and see pictures. I'm so happy for you!

Captain that is a real shame about your maternity leave. I'm sorry about that. I hope you're able to enjoy the time with your family until then. I know it's hard when you're so ready! But I really am glad for the great day I got to spend with my daughter before Emerson was born. Maybe you can take a day like that. And there's always a chance you'll go into labor before then. :thumbup:

Emerson is seriously giving my nipples a beating. I think I need a lactation consultant--his latch looks good to me so I don't know what the issue is. :shrug: I really don't want to mess up breastfeeding, I'm so happy he has taken to it! But... Ouch!! :dohh:


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Stripey, Tara, Maggz, Lucky & Amelie! :hugs: 

I accidentally logged out of BnB on my phone and couldn't log back on!! On my laptop now finally, lol. Somehow all my bad feelings about the labor have faded and I'm probably exaggerating the good things.


----------



## Eidson23

Tara...it will be painful for a few weeks at least. If his latch is good you can usually tell. Do you use nipple cream like Lansinoh?


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I'm also still struggling with sore nipples. Not all the time but enough to be annoying. I hope you can sort things out quickly and easily! 

Captain I'm sorry you have to wait week! Enjoy your last week as a family of three! 

Perplexed I was wondering where you'd gotten too! Is everything going well? How does dd feel about her baby brother? 

I took Logan for his one month check up. He's doing well although the dictionary would like him to gain a bit more weight.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Eidson thanks. I am using lanolin on my nipples, I wasn't good about it at first but now I'm doing it constantly and it seems to help. I feel like maybe I should just trust when his latch feels good that it is. I keep wondering whether it will get better on its own once my nipples adjust to the constant pressure & friction! 

Bean I'm glad Logan is doing well! How are _you_ doing? How is your DD?

Perplexed it's good to hear from you! I'm glad you're feeling better about your birth. It's okay to exaggerate the good things about a traumatic experience--I find myself doing the same thing.


----------



## Beanonorder

Tara I'm not doing too badly thanks. Very tired from a bad night last night though! Dh was actually here but it seemed to throw everyone off. Logan took 2 hours to go to sleep as opposed to the normal eat, sleep routine. Once I finally got him to sleep dd came through. All she wanted was me and basically freaked that dh was there. He ended up sleeping on the couch. Got her to sleep and Logan was up to eat again! 
Dd is getting much better with Logan. She keeps asking to hold him! She is having an allergic reaction to something at the moment and is covered in hives! I feel so bad for her.


----------



## stripeycat5

Me with both my bubbas. Izzy has settled in very well, Sean is starting to get used to having a sister but is still playing up a little bit. Izzy weighed 8lb 12oz yesterday so the midwife was really chuffed with that as bigger babies sometimes lose more. She has positional talipes which means she curls up like a little frog all the time as she must have been so packed into my tummy so have to straighten her legs when I feed her. This should resolve itself hopefully. My milk came in yesterday so hopefully my nipples will ease off a bit - I actually hAve a blood blister on one from her sucking so hard! So lovely to see ho everyone else is doing &#128522;&#128118;&#128525;


----------



## counting

Reed is doing well t though we are still in hospital and will be for a while. He had a picc line inserted last night and it went very smoothly. They had to shave most of his head so we are going to have to shave him bald when we get released. It breaks my heart. I'm allowed to take him for walks now I've been taught what to do if his picc accidentally got pulled. He is on Iv drip 24/7 though so options are limited on where we can go. Hippie all you other mamas and babies are doing well. The first day of may... Wow!


----------



## TaraCathryn

Counting thank you for updating us about Reed. I'm so glad to hear he's improving! I can't imagine how hard it must be watching your tiny baby go through so much. Is Joey doing alright? How long do they think Reed will need to stay in the hospital?

Stripey the pic of you and your littles is beautiful. :flower: I hope nursing gets more comfortable quickly! I've been really careful about every latch and using the lanolin and I'm already in less pain, so there's hope for all of us. :)

Bean it would be really hard having your DH come and go like that, throwing off your kids and their schedule. It's hard enough trying to handle two LO's with different needs. I'm so sorry your DD has hives! Poor thing.

Nothing much happening here. DH has been working from home a bit more each day. I wish he could have actually taken some time off, but at least he's here and it's not all day yet. We have a photographer coming to do Emerson's newborn pics on Sunday. Did I mention she came to photograph the birth? That was pretty weird, having a woman I barely know taking pictures of such an intimate moment. Especially knowing she'll be using the pics for her website. :blush: It's kind of cool though, knowing we'll have that record.


----------



## counting

Joey us doing well, he and dh visited today and I got to hold my big boy for snuggles. It felt so good. I miss him so much. We are expected to be in hospital until Wednesday/Thursday right now. Not so much longer now.


----------



## Christina86

I haven't been on here in a while. I keep meaning to come and post a picture but I'm never at my computer and can't upload one from my phone. 

I am still quite sore from the episiotomy but it seems to be getting slightly better though there are moments. 

Louise is doing well! She had her first doctor appointment today and is down on weight but is only 7lb6oz and she was 7lb8oz upon discharge from hospital so not bad at all. We are still working on the breastfeeding and I am doing supplemental which goes well. She's such a good baby. Really only cries when you take her clothes off and change her diaper. 

One day I'll get to a computer to upload pictures.


----------



## TaraCathryn

Counting I'm glad it won't be too much longer. Hang in there. :hugs:

Christina you'll post pics eventually. Right now you have more important things going on. :) Louise sounds like Emerson, only gets mad when you make him uncomfortable. :) It's nice!


----------



## Eidson23

Our little Jaxson is a month old on Wednesday! And Jacob loves being a big brother even though Jaxson is pretty boring right now lol.
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/98E171ED-49C8-42D7-92C3-2260569335E1_zpsovncl7sg.jpg
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/7FA8666F-5314-40AD-B8BD-9927DCC78AA4_zpsbhrdpmgn.jpg


----------



## Scottish

Your doing fab Christina:D

Happy 1 month jaxson! He's so cute xxxx 

It's may already!!!!! looking forward to seeing all the milestones here of our April babies. First smile, sitting up etc.... The first year goes so quick and they grow so much in that year. Glad to share this journey with you all x


----------



## maggz

Sorry for not being on here for so long!! It's been a long week (but quick at the same time) and having a newborn is a lot more time consuming than I would've thought :haha: 

Markús is doing really well, we had a doctor's appt on Wednesday and he is only 1oz shy of his birthweight, so the doctor was impressed. He has his alert moments where he tries to focus on us and freaks out my DH cause he thinks his eyes are gonna get stuck when he goes crosseyed :rofl: I'm currently wearing him in a boba wrap which is just so cozy I would like to have him in there forever! 
He's bf very well but my nipples are just taking a beating and I'd like for nothing more than to walk around the house without a shirt all day. No such luck though as DH's brother lives with us lol...

I started writing this last night and couldn't finish haha - it also took me about 5 days to get the birth story finally written out! 

Can't believe all our babies are getting so big already... Northern's baby is 6 weeks, Bean's, Eidson's, and counting's are a month, it's so crazy! Markús hit the one week mark yesterday :) 

Hope everyone continues to do well! :flower:


----------



## TaraCathryn

Anyone heard anything about Captain?


----------



## captainj1

Hey guys - I'm still here, twiddling my thumbs. Nothing happening so Thursday's section seems inevitable! 3 more sleeps!

Got my pre-op session at the hospital on Wednesday so that will consume a couple of hours. Then up early Thursday, quick trip to the poll booth at 7am (I'm in the UK and we have a general election on Thursday) before getting to hospital for 7.30 and then I just wait until it's my slot. It's likely to be afternoon though as they are already busy and will probably need to slot in emergency sections throughout the day too as and when they arise, so chances are I will get pushed back. I will be nil by mouth from midnight on Wednesday though so I'm hoping it won't be late evening or I will be flaking out! In the meantime the baby is thrashing away and in getting no sleep but I like the movement, it is comforting to know the baby is still ok.
Hope you guys are enjoying your little ones! X


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think a general election day baby is quite exciting! It'd be great if you went before then though - there really is a good chance of that happening still.

Is your son excited about the new baby? He is the same age as my older one and she was so emotional and over excited by the end. When she first met baby she burst into happy tears which took me by surprise.


----------



## captainj1

The consultant said he thought it was remote that I would go earlier based on his exam on Thursday but you never know. I'm having loads of Braxton hicks in the evenings but have been for weeks now.

My son is excited although he's quite matter of fact about it - he's been in nursery since he was 6 months old and he knows that babies don't do very much at first. He has made it clear he is absolutely not going to change any stinky nappies and has clarified that the baby won't want to use the iPad anytime soon, and has asked how the baby is going to come out of my tummy (I've explained how he came out and showed him the scar and said that the Dr will give me some medicine before he cuts my tummy so that it doesn't hurt but that I will be sore afterwards and he will need to be careful). He's a lovely little boy, he remembers everything and is very bright and caring, I'm hoping this one turns out the same (although my son was a nightmare newborn - tongue tie, colic, reflux, milk and lactose allergies plus a very 'persistent' personality! I was relieved to go back to work...!)&#128584;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didn't go into labour totally naturally (my waters broke after a sweep from the consultant)and the inside part of my cervix was completely shut before she stretched me and it seemed to take forever for me to dilate to 4/5cm. Literally I hit 5cm though and then she was out 25mins later!

Subsequent babies are unpredictable I think and once they get into position it can be fast.


----------



## captainj1

Yes, I think that's the main part of the problem to be honest - if it all happens very fast then the uterine rupture risk is 4 times higher. Anyway, I'm ok with the section now, I was always open minded as there things can't be controlled so just want what is safest. The consequences of uterine rupture are often fatal/permanently damaging for the baby so no point taking any risks.

X

How are you getting on anyway? Do you know what day it is?! I can't imagine having 3! X hope all is well x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am getting on fine. Like dressed, have been out to take DD1 to preschool on Friday last Friday and then out to see some family on Saturday.

It all seems OK at the moment but DH is home. I am scared of life once he is back at work!

I know a lot of friends who have had planned sections and found them to be wonderful birth experiences - hopefully it'll be positive for you x


----------



## TaraCathryn

Captain I'm glad you're doing well and your DS is taking alright to the upcoming change so far. :) I'm glad your baby is moving well in the meantime, I always found that so reassuring (even though by the end it felt like getting kicked by a toddler 24/7!). 

Amelie it's good to hear you're doing well so far! Any pics of the girls together?

DH went to work for a short day today. I cried when he left but have since just nursed Emerson & let him sleep. Eventually put him down in his crib to blow dry my hair and he has been sleeping in there for almost an hour! I don't know what to do with myself! :haha: Did my hair & makeup and had some lunch. Now I have to wake him to nurse so we can go to a breastfeeding group and have him weighed. So odd having a newborn again. But I feel majorly lucky that he's easy so far and nursing so well! :thumbup:


----------



## Christina86

So I finally was able to get to my computer which has very little battery life left. But here is Louise Marie. I can't believe she is now 8 days old!! 

A few hours old 

6 days old


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies I have been rubbish at updating on here! Izzy is now 9 days old and thriving. She had lost 3% of her birth weight on day 3 so not too bad. She will get weighs again tomorrow. We have had a good time with sleep so far which is great! I think second time round it isn't so hard to get up in the middle of the night as we are used to it already lol! The only problem we seem to have is getting her wind up after a feed. It can take quite a while and she is obviously in pain beforehand bless her.

How is everyone else doing?x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Is day 3 weigh in standard where you are Stripey? We had day 5 and I'm getting a day 8 one tomorrow (and probably day 10 and god knows how many more - my kids take forever to gain weight)


----------



## stripeycat5

Yeah day 3 and then day 10 apparently. I don't know whether it is standard or because it was my midwife that came out on day 3 and have had other midwives on the other days and Rose specifically wanted to weigh her! I'm sure your DD will gain the weight soon enough babies are all different &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck today Captain!


----------



## Scottish

Hope it all goes well captain xxx


----------



## captainj1

Our yellow bump turned pink, we are over the moon. She was born this morning at 11.19am UK time and weighed 8lb 1oz so feels huge relative to DS although she is the image of him only a bit chubbier.

I'm a bit sore but the op went well and I am surviving without pain meds at the moment. She is a suckoholic just like my son and went straight on the boob with a comfy latch although my milk hasn't come in yet so she must be a bit frustrated! 

We have called her (spacing out to avoid Google) 
D
E
L
L
A 

Middle name Catherine.

Xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations Captain!

I love her name, it is really unusual.

I hope your recovery is quick and your aren't to uncomfortable x


----------



## stripeycat5

Congratulations Captain! Lovely name xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations captain! So glad the op went well. Hope your recovery is smooth!


----------



## Christina86

Congrats captain!


----------



## counting

Just wanted to update, for thosde not on facebook: after being admitted to hospital Sunday April 26th with sepsis, Reed came home early this morning. It's a relief to finally be home holding a healthy baby without any tubes or bandages. I know it's silly under the circumstances, but I'm so emotional over his shaved head. We planned on buzzing it all off, but I wasn't able to bring myself to do it, at least not yet. I miss all his thick black hair. At least I still have him though. Between 10 and 32% of babies with sepsis don't survive. Luckily the doctors said I caught it early and acted fast. My beautiful boy:
 



Attached Files:







11017541_10155545972530694_7827015459963803394_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Beanonorder

Counting on meant to ask, how did you actually pick it up?


----------



## Scottish

Congratulations captain! Have a quick recovery and well done xxxx


----------



## counting

He was born with blocked tear ducts, which is incredibly common, about 50% of babies have at least one blocked duct, you can tell because they get a bit goopy (The membrane that allows them to drain hasn't opened yet.) It's common for them to get a bit inflamed and slightly infected but usually they resolve on their own if you clean them with plain water, or with a bit of eye drops from the doctor. In his case in a matter of hours essentially, the tear ducts became severely infected. Newborns are not good at keeping infection in one place, so it spread through his blood and became systemic. So it wasn't really a matter of picking anything up, a common newborn issue just turned into a complete health disaster.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

That is so scary Counting :nope:

Penelope has a blocked tear duct, I am cleaning it and putting breast milk in it and it seems fine. But I'm majorly paranoid now.


----------



## counting

The chances of what happened to Reed happening to a baby is very very slim. Try not to worry. It's so rare I don't know one other baby in real life or online who has gotten sepsis from a blocked duct.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I have missed so much over here!

Congratulations on your baby girl, Captain!!

Eidson- Your baby boy is just so adorable. I'm glad that big brother is enjoying him!

Holly has a blocked tear duct also. I just clean it out a lot and I have also put breastmilk on it. At her 2 week appointment, the pediatrician told me that it wasn't a big deal and to massage the bridge of her nose downward to try to help clear them out. I am really glad that Reed is all better now and you all are home!

Today, my baby girl is a month old! I really can't believe a month has passed already!
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-09 13.25.43.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Beanonorder

Things have gone really quiet on here! I know a lot of us are regularly using the Facebook group but how are the ladies doing who aren't part of it? 

Things have been a bit rough for me but I'm coping. Today I go for my six week check up and I intend to be in the gym tomorrow! I can't wait, I feel so gross about myself! 
Yesterday I got the first real smile from Logan! Simply gorgeous. Can't believe he's six weeks old now. He does a six hours stretch of sleep most nights, which is great. At least I'm getting some sleep. 
Not much else to report. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Eidson23

I'm one without Facebook lol! Everything is great here. Jaxson gave me his first social smile yesterday too! He's 5 weeks old today and still only sleeping about 3 hours at a time at night, but luckily he goes back to sleep pretty easily. I go back to work on Friday which really sucks, I've drained all my leave :( but my wife still has a month left. Her c section incision keeps opening a tiny bit. We've been working out the past few days. She does the modifiers so she's taking it easier than me. Her recovery has been great so she just listens to her body and takes it slow.


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow she's brave! I have waited for my six week check up! I've just left the doctor now so I'll be going back to gym tomorrow! I'm going to start with swimming - I can't wait! I'm determined to be more proactive about getting back into shape this time. 
Sorry you have to go back to work so soon! Who will look after Jaxson when your wife goes back to work?


----------



## Scottish

Hi ladies! We doing fine here . Had a few wee smiles past few days and thus morning he was giving his dad lovely big smiles xxx :flower:

Bean a 6 hour stretch is great! Last night Ali only woke twice which is amazing compared to ds1 who still wakes 2/3 times a night lol 

I have hv coming this morning and I can't wait to see how much he weighs as he feels a little chunk now!


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi ladies I have been crap at updating on here! Izzy is going through an eating phase at the moment. She woke three times last night and then would not settle this morning until half 6 which is when her brother decided to get up yawn. Thank goodness for YouTube and Peppa pig lol &#128521;. I must admit though I am feeling ok as we are getting quite a lot of sleep as Izzy has only been waking twice in the night. She tends to feed constantly and is unsettled from 6-9pm and then will sleep for a good 4-5 hours before she wakes again. She is difficult to settle in the evenings though all she wants to do is feed and then bobs on and off my boob whilst whingeing. Last night I put her in the swing as she was just not feeding but crying constantly. She cried for about 5 mins and went to sleep so wonder if she may have colic? Hopefully it is just a phase. Tbh I am happy to trade off an unsettled evening for some sleep so we shall see how it goes. 

We went to Chirk Castle yesterday with both the children which was lovely. DD slept in the Moby all the way around and and DS had a great time running about. I felt he needed a day out as we have spent so much time at home and thought we would make the most of having OH at home.

Bean - that's great that you can start swimming again. I can't wait to start using my treadmill again. Hopefully by six weeks I should be able to find some time in the evenings to use it again.

Eidson - your wife is amazing to be doing that already! I just want to eat everything I sight at the moment so can't wait to start exercising again. I hope her scar heals soon x


----------



## bump2be

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations on all of your April/early May babies!!! I have really enjoyed reading this thread through my pregnancy and following everyone's journey! I always wanted to post but never seemed to have the time between work, exhaustion and having a newborn!!!

I had my April baby girl on April 2 by unplanned c-section. She is doing really well. I had my 6 week check up yesterday and my incision has healed well. I'm also hoping to start exercising again. I love to run, but i'm not sure my abdomen is up to that yet! I am going to start with a long walk today. 

Is anyone else finding that breastfeeding is making them really hungry??? I can't stop eating! 

I would love to join the Facebook group if possible?

Congrats to everyone on your beautiful babies!!!! :)


----------



## Eidson23

She's just very aware and knows her body more than any doctor does I guess. She's comfortable working out so no one can stop her lol. But she's using light weights and skipping the jumping/cardio portions which is smart lol.

When my wife goes back to work well be working opposite shifts so one of us will be home with him while the other is at work. Hoping that works out!


----------



## sharnw

Hope everyone is well xxxxooo :kiss:


----------



## Perplexed

hope all April bunnies are doing well :hugs: missed you ladies.


----------



## Beanonorder

It's nice to see on here again perplexed! I've been wondering how things a have been going for you! 
Things are pretty good here. Logan is getting big and is a pretty chilled baby. He's just has his two months shots. Not too much other news here.


----------



## Beankeeper

Just wanted to congratulate you all. 
I've just found out that I'm pregnant again, after a difficult time saying goodbye to our angel & allowing my body to heal.
Hoping we'll get to keep this one. Enjoy your babies xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations beankeeper! I pray that this will be your rainbow. All the best for your pregnancy. 

How's everyone else doing? We're (hopefully) coming out of the 3 month growth spurt. Had a few rough nights but seem to be surviving. Logan is really growing well and is such a happy, easy baby.


----------



## stripeycat5

How is everyone doing on here? I feel guilty that I'm never on here anymore! DD is 5 months now and rolling back to front and front to back and trying to get moving when she's on her tummy. She sleeps through every so often but still waking at least once for a feed. I'm still bf but have started introducing a few solids. I'm not being strict with it but giving her tastes of our food and a bit of baby led weaning too. I have no idea how much she weighs but she is starting to grow out of 6-9 months stuff already! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi everyone. I very rarely get on the computer any more and mainly use Facebook. 
For those not on the Facebook group, how are you all? Babies are all getting big now! It seems like only yesterday we were all joining here as newly pregnant people. 

Isabelle my eldest is 3 next week, 3! And Benjamin is nearly 9 months old. Soon he'll have been out in the world as long as I was incubating him. Madness. He's almost crawling, he's sitting up, rolling, eating and still waking every couple of hours most nights. We're still breastfeeding despite our start and even though some days are very difficult and stressful, I'm enjoying having 2 and not looking forward to going back to work in February. 

Here's a fairly recent picture of them together :)


----------

